#ubuntu-it 2011-10-24
<aldino> ciao
<gian_> come mai non sento i suoni di sistema di ubuntu, come l'avvio, operazioni con finestre ecc..
<reddos> ciao a tutti ho installato ubuntu 11.10 32 bit ma ho notato che lento un po troppo e cosi o sono io che che non so ancora adoperare il sistema operativo grazie
<neramarea> salve. vorrei installare un'altra distro gnome-based (non la nomino perchè è verde e ho notato che ad alcuni sta antipatica...) a fianco ad ubuntu. ho già una partizione vuota non formattata da 40Gb, e farò usare alla nuova distro lo "spazio libero contiguo", ma ho un dubbio... che operazioni devo fare perchè poi il grub veda la nuova distro? -ho già il grub2, in quanto su ci sono già ubuntu e bt-
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> neramarea, se installi il grub della nuova distro sarà quello a gestire il boot. altrimenti dovrai dare un update-grub da ubuntu perchè la veda
<glpiana> neramarea, anche se non capisco perchè mettere su 3 distro debian based che alla fine hanno gli stessi pacchetti. varia un po' :D
<neramarea> ciao, glpiana. sì, ho notato che in effetti anche backtrack s'era portato dietro il suo. poi, dopo aver pasticciato con fedora, ho seguito la wiki e ho fatto un ripristino del grub. che è avvenuto meglio di quanto sperassi, perchè ho ripristinato quello di ubuntu, anzichè lo sfarfallio insensato di backtrack. ma... come faccio a installare mint senza che si porti dietro il suo grub? P.S. mi andava di proovare altre distribuzio
<Odo> Giorno
<neramarea> avrei voluto provare... qualcosa di diverso, ma ho notato che fedora, sabayon, ecc... mica son tanto differenti da ubuntu...
<glpiana> neramarea, l'installazione di mint sarà identica a quella di ubutnu, essendo mint una copia. per cui arriverai a delle opzioni avanzate o a una schermata che farà riferimento al boot loader. in ogni caso, capisci che esula da questo canale quello che chiedi, perciò ti invito ad andare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<gian_> perchè non sento i suoni di sistema di ububtu come l'avvio ecc.. la scheda audio è riconosciuta perchè la musica ed altro riesco a sentirla
<glpiana> gian_, apri dconf-editor da terminale
<neramarea> eri già stato chiaro con il cmd update -grub. una cosa al volo e poi esco... un tuo consiglio su "qualcosa di diverso" da provare (che venga riconosciuto da grub2)?
<gian_> sì fatto
<glpiana> neramarea, in chat please
<glpiana> gian_, vai su org -> gnome -> desktop -> sounds
<glpiana> gian_, cosa leggi di fianco a theme?
<gian_> c'è scritto: __custom
<glpiana> gian_, clicca due volte e scrivici ubuntu
<gian_> come faccio per salvare
<glpiana> gian_, non devi salvare.
<glpiana> gian_, fai logout e rientra e vedi (senti) se suona
<gian_> ma come cambio pagina o altro ritorno __custom
<glpiana> gian_, event-sound è spuntato?
<gian_> si
<glpiana> gian_, scrivi ubutnu e premi invio
<glpiana> *ubuntu
<gian_> basta uscire dalla sessione giusto? o riavviare?
<glpiana> gian_, suona?
<gian_> grazie glpiana, adesso va,...per quanto riguarda gli effetti sonori o suoni di avviso??
<glpiana> gian_, sarebbero?
<gian_> quando si aprono diverse cartelle, e poi si sceglie quella in cui lavorare,, mi ricordavo che producevano un suono che si poteva scegliere in effetti sonori
<glpiana> gian_, boh, guarda nelle impostazioni audio e controlla il volume
<gian_> fatto, è tutto al massimo, comunque non importa, era solo per sapere come mai
<glpiana> gian_, non so dirti, non ho mai sentito la necessità di sti suoni.
<ranxerox> uso kubuntu e volevo sapere dove modificare amarok per fare in modo che si colleghi al wikipedia italiano. grazie
<rambo_> ragazzi ho problemi a settare la cartella temp di amule.... qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<glpiana> rambo_, spiega
<rambo_> una volta che hoinstallato amule vado per settare la mia cartella personale temp e al riavvio il programma non parte più, non mi spiego questo ecco tutto
<rambo_> ti posso postare la risposta del terminale...
<rambo_> vado?
<glpiana> !paste | rambo_
<ubot-it> rambo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rambo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/717650/ glpiana
<glpiana> rambo_, ad ogni avvio?
<rambo_> ti comunico che momentaneamente la cartella Temp è vupta
<rambo_> si
<rambo_> ma amule è come se non si avviasse
<glpiana> rambo_, se temp è vuota, rinomina .aMule e vedi se si avvia come se fosse nuovo
<rambo_> quando elimina la cartella .aMule/ dal l'home amule parte... setto tutti i parametri e addio!!! niente
<glpiana> rambo_, allora è qualche parametro che da noia
<rambo_> tu mi consigli di cambiare il nome alla cartella aMule???
<glpiana> rambo_, se la rinomini non viene letta
<rambo_> potrebbe centrare il fatto che siccome amule mi dava noie avevo installato momentaneamente su quelle cartelle il kmldonkey?
<glpiana> rambo_, comuqnue da quel che vedo lo chiudi tu con ctrl+c
<glpiana> ^CShutting down aMule...
<rambo_> sine
<glpiana> e quindi io non ho capito il rpoblema
<glpiana> *problema
<rambo_> avevo provato a copiare con il comando errato ctrl+c al posto di quello corrette
<glpiana> rambo_, allora, azzeriamo tutto. tu avvii amule e cosa succede?
<rambo_> lo avvio da terminale e non parte.... anche cliccando sull'icona niente... ma il processo vien registrato nel monitro di sistema
<rambo_> *monitor
<glpiana> rambo_, non parte o non lo visualizzi?
<rambo_> non lo visualizzo
<rambo_> ragiono soprttutto in funzione di finestre di attività
<glpiana> rambo_, che destop environment usi?
<rambo_> unity l'ultima versione di ubuntu... devo dire che non ne sono entusiasta
<rambo_> spero ti stia riferendo a questo...
<glpiana> rambo_, sì. allora dimmi, se rinomini .aMule  invece si avvia e lo visualizzi?
<rambo_> attendez
<rambo_> --- È la prima che volta che avvii aMule 2.2.6 ---
<rambo_> un'icona con questa informazione è comparsa
<rambo_> ma credo di avere un altro problema
<rambo_> non riesco ad accedere alle cartelle
<rambo_> come se sia bloccato il software che gestisce la navigazione tra le directories
<rambo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/717654/ glpiana
<glpiana> rambo_, l'output è corretto ed è giusto che ti sia apparsa quella finestra. vedi l'icona di amule sull abarra di unity a sinistra?
<rambo_> none
<rambo_> niente
<rambo_> potrà essere collegato al fatto che non riesco ad accedere alle mie cartelle???
<glpiana> rambo_, allora è unity che è in palla
<rambo_> mi sa di si
<glpiana> rambo_, spiegami sta cosa delle directory
<rambo_> le cartelle.... le usuali cartelle a cui si accede cliccandoci sopra...
<fritz91> glpiana, !!!!!!!!!
<fritz91> sono sempre io :D
<glpiana> fritz91, se ghè?
<fritz91> glpiana, volevo solo dirti che quel problema delle 2 schede video (intel e nvidia) l'ho risolto
<glpiana> fritz91, bene. come?
<glpiana> rambo_, eh parla, spiegami
<fritz91> sono stato tutta una serata a cercare impostazioni e tutto, ma alla fine la soluzione è stata abbastanza semplice
<rambo_> non mi sono spiegato bene???
<fritz91> in pratica esiste un programmino "bumblebee" (non presente nello store)
<rambo_> non riesco ad accedere al mio hard disk....
<glpiana> rambo_, nel terminale scrivi nautilus
<rambo_> se clicco sull'icona della mia cartella home, la suddetta cartella non si apre
<glpiana> rambo_, sui apre?
<rambo_> ok!
<glpiana> *si
<fritz91> che fa il lavoro che nvidia fa su windows, cioè switchare tra scheda intel e nvidia
<glpiana> fritz91, oki, me lo segno
<rambo_> non succede niente
<glpiana> rambo_, nel terminale che appare?
<rambo_>  nautilus
<rambo_> Could not register the application: È stato raggiunto il timeout
<rambo_> era corto e mi sono permesso di postarlo qui
<poldo70> ciao
<fritz91> glpiana, di tutte le guide però la migliore (quella che ha funzionato) è stata questa: http://glidercity.altervista.org/blog/guida-allinstallazione-di-bumblebee/
<glpiana> rambo_, ma che hai fatto a sto pc?
<rambo_> e che ne saccio
<fritz91> ha fatto il tempo XD
<poldo70> ho installato ubunut 11.10;  non rileva il 2 hd interno cosa devo fare ??
<rambo_> sono solo passato alla nuova versione
<glpiana> poldo70, nel terminale scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | poldo70
<ubot-it> poldo70: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> rambo_, hai resettato gnome dopo l'avanzamento?
<rambo_> e una volta fatto questo ho provveduto a disinstallare alcun programmi che non utilizzavo
<rambo_> come?
<glpiana> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<rambo_> ok! ci provo... ti trovo in chat tra breve?
<glpiana> rambo_, forse. se sono away tornerò
<rambo_> okok
<rambo_> a frappè come dicono in francia
<fritz91> glpiana, tutta sta storia è solo per queste schede video con tecnologia optimus qualcosa...detto questo ti ringrazio infinitamente
<glpiana> fritz91, prego, ma hai risolto da solo :D
<fritz91> glpiana, fidati che mi hai evitato un paio di reistallazioni :S
<glpiana> ok :)
<rambo> glpiana... fatto
<fritz91> glpiana, se viene qualche tipetto con sto problema pometti di aiutarlo! XD è abbastanza rognosa come cosa
<fritz91> ehehehehe
<glpiana> rambo, e?
<glpiana> fritz91, ok :D
<fritz91> ciaooooooo, buonagiornata
<rambo> amule continua a non partre
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> rambo, e nautilus si apre o no?
<rambo> si noutilus non da problemi
<rambo> posso navigare tra le cartelle benissimo
<glpiana> ok, nel terminale scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rambo> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> rambo, ora scrivi: ps aux | grep amule
<glpiana> !paste | rambo se da più di una riga
<rambo> fra       2129  0.0  0.0   5676   776 pts/0    S+   11:08   0:00 grep --color=auto amule
<rambo> è una riga sola
<glpiana> rambo, oki, ora scrivi: amule
<rambo> è partito ora provo a settare il tutto
<ubot-it> rambo se da più di una riga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rambo> sembrerebbe funzionare....
<rambo> devo solo vedere se la lista dei server funziona....
<rambo> glpiana a cosa pensi sia dovuto tutto quel blocco???
<glpiana> rambo, qualcosa è andato strto durante l'avanzamneto di versione
<rambo> ah
<rambo> ci avrò messo del mio...
<vin_> buongiorno a tutti
<vin_> qualcuno può aiutarmi avrei un problema con l' audio
<gian_> scusate, a chi ha xchat, andando in preferenze -> chatting -> suono, gli eventi vengono riprodotti??
<Devidino> gian_,  sono su debian
<Devidino> e in effetti no
<gian_> scusa cosa intendi sono su debian
<jester-> gian_: devi lincare i file
<gian_> sai per caso dove posso reperire questi suoni? ho provato nel /home/nomeutente/.xchat2/sounds ma non c'è niente
<gian_> scusa jester mi dici dove linkare
<Devidino> gian_,  mettili tu, trova file .wav da linkare
<Devidino> :D
<jester-> gian_: usa i suoni di sitema, a sapere dove sono
<elisa> ciao a tutti ho diversi problemi con ubuntu - wi-fi  e scheda video
<jester-> elisa: dica
<elisa> ho un notebook con nvidia geforce go 7300
<elisa> il wi - fi ... anche se ho abilitato i driver aggiuntivi non mi funziona
<jester-> elisa: sarà mica una broadcom per caso
<elisa> si
<jester-> elisa: sei collegata col cavo adesso?
<elisa> si
<elisa> ti spiego tutti i problemi sono iniziati quando sabato ho provato a mettere kubuntu
<jester-> elisa: ok allora da driver aggiuntivi disinstalla il suggerito, intanto ti metto la procedura nel pastebin
<elisa> solo che non sono mai riuscita a farlo partire intendo i primo avvio
<jester-> elisa: una cosa per volta, cominciamo a sistemare la wifi
<elisa> ok disattivato
<elisa> mi sa che devo riavviare
<elisa> torno subito
<elisa_> rieccomi
<jester-> elisa_: http://paste.kde.org/137065/
<jester-> elisa_: nel terminale una riga per volta
<elisa_> ok
<jester-> elisa_: usa copia incolla
<elisa_> ok
<elisa_> fatto
<jester-> elisa_: terminale e dai sudo iwconfig e vedi se c'è wlan0
<elisa_> mi leggi
<elisa_> se mi leggi sono con il wi-fi
<jester-> elisa_: bene
<jester-> elisa_: scheda grafica?
<elisa_> ok .. io ora la vedo bene
<elisa_> però non so se è installata
<elisa_> mi sembra di no
<jester-> elisa_: nvidia o ati
<elisa_> perchè nei driver aggiuntivi vedo una sfilza di driver consigliati
<elisa_> nvidia geforce go 7300
<jester-> elisa_: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Devidino> jester-,  personalmente mi è successo uguale , con ubuntu 11.10 e con i diver consigliati x moriva!
<elisa_> la stessa cosa mi è successo con ubuntu 11.02
<jester-> Devidino: canna l'dentificazione delle broadcom e fa installare sta invece del b43
<elisa_> ii  nvidia-common                          1:0.2.35
<jester-> che poi al b43 serve solo il firmware
<Devidino> elisa_,  11.02? :S
<elisa_> scusa 11.04
<jester-> elisa_: vai in driver aggiuntivi e dimmi cosa suggerisce per nvidia
<elisa_> versione 173 - 96
<jester-> elisa_: metti i 173
<elisa_> poi aggiornamenti proposto post relase 96 update
<jester-> elisa_: ci metterà un po, lascialo fare
<elisa_> versione current (raccomandated
<elisa_> e 173  update
<elisa_> 173 normali
<elisa_> ok
<jester-> elisa_: secondo me serve il 173 la serie 7000 se vuoi provare il current tanto poi lo cambi sempre da li
<jester-> elisa_: se non è current è 173, vedi un po come funzano
<elisa_> attivo 173
<jester-> ok
<jester-> elisa_: se da problemi lo rimovi sempre dal gestore e installi il current
<elisa_> ok
<elisa_> ora ... il punto io vorrei mettere kubuntu
<jester-> elisa_: se non dovesse partirti kde devi andare da recovery mode, andare un tty e dare sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-173
<elisa_> in quanto il mio fidanzato c'è l'ha ed è bello
<jester-> elisa_: adesso cosa hai
<jester-> elisa_: ce l'ho anch'io, kde
<elisa_> ubuntu con unity
<elisa_> io ieri ho installato
<elisa_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<elisa_> in questo modo
<jester-> elisa_: si
<elisa_> solo che alla fine avevo uno schermo nero con tty ...
<elisa_> e non ho trovato nessuno che mi aiutava
<jester-> elisa_: non è arrivato alla finestra di login?
<elisa_> quindi a mali estremi ho riscaricato il cd di ubuntu
<elisa_> si la prima volta si
<elisa_> ho scelto l'ambiente kde
<Devidino> elisa_,  visto che c'eri non era meglio il cd di kubuntu?
<elisa_> e poi si sono caricate le 4 icone
<elisa_> mancava l'ultima
<elisa_> devidino ... avevo paura che mi cancellava i dati
<elisa_> non ho una partizione home
<jester-> elisa_: quindi hai renstallato ubuntu?
<elisa_> no ho aggiornato
<jester-> elisa_: cioè?
<elisa_> da ubuntu 11.10 a ubuntu 11.10 così c'era scritto
<elisa_> aspetta riavvio
<Devidino> jester-,  credo che abbia ripristinato!
<jester-> sembra che si sia installato male kubuntu-desktop
<elisa_> si penso anche io
<elisa_> ora torno
<jester-> elisa_: ci sono 2 soluzioni
<Devidino> maledetti meta-pacchetti
<Devidino> :)
<elisa> rieccomi la scheda video rifunziona
<jester-> elisa: ok
<elisa> ma uan domana ... è possibile creare una partizione home?
<Devidino> elisa,  ma la home la devi avere per forza
<Devidino> :)
<elisa> si ma non partizionata
<elisa> non ho una partizione dedicata solo alla home
<jester-> elisa: per kde si aggiungi kubuntu-desktop dobrebbe funzare
<Devidino> elisa,  magari non è separata ma c'è partizionata sicuro lo è!
<elisa> e posso separarla
<jester-> elisa: mischierà un po le applicazioni gnome nei menu e basta
<Devidino> elisa,  ora non credo era da fare in fase di installazione
<elisa> si
<elisa> allora io scrivo sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<elisa> il mio ragazzo ha fatto così
<filo1234> elisa: se hai spazio sul disco si...ma devi modificare anche /etc/fstab per fargli usare la nuova home
<elisa> è la procedura giusta?
<elisa> filo1234 è complicata?
<elisa> da fare?
<elisa> o se no lo faccio quando aggiornerò al 12.04
<filo1234> elisa: bah direi non tanto.. richiede solo attenzione
<elisa> rimando al futuro :) che è meglio
<filo1234> elisa: be puoi fare delle prove su unamacchina virtuale eventuaòlmente ti alleni
<elisa> una domanda diciamo teorica .... ubuntu deriva da debian ... debian io l'ho visto tipo 6 anni fa ed era molto complicato
<filo1234> elisa: 6 anni fa anche Ubuntu era più complicato di adesso...
<filo1234> ... ( sempre per qualcuno )
<elisa> anche questo è vero
<filo1234> elisa: se vuoi chiaccherare e per cose generiche pasas in chat per favore
<elisa> è vero
<elisa> :-)
<filo1234> è tutto vero!!
<elisa> cmq intanto stò ... installando kubuntu
<elisa> mi consigliate di tenere lightdm ...
<elisa> o segliere kdm .. mi sembra che si chiamava
<elisa> o l'ltro (gde)?
<elisa> come login?
<jester-> elisa: kdm che lightdm è una ciofeca
<jester-> kdm è cazzillo kde
<elisa> ok
<elisa> tra poco finisco di scaricare
<elisa> sta configurando tutto tra poco riavvio speriamo tutto ok
<elisa> rieccomi
<elisa> come faccio per averlo interamente in italiano
<glpiana> elisa, cosa vuoi in italiano?
<elisa> ciao glpiana .. kubuntu :-) lo ho metà in italiano e metà in inglese
<elisa> non vedo l'italiano .. nelle lingue preferite
<glpiana> !ubuntuitaliano | elisa guarda dove parla di kubutnu
<ubot-it> elisa guarda dove parla di kubutnu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco dei pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano/ElencoPacchetti
<elisa> glpiana .. come mai se nel marchett sia per la lingua (che poi ho installato manualmente) sia per il flash ... se clicco installa non succede nulla?
<glpiana> elisa, questo non te lo so dire. parli del software center o di altro?
<elisa> si software center
<glpiana> elisa, scusa ma devo andare. a dopo
<elisa> ciao
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<binariofranz> ciao
<Andreone> Ciao
<Andreone> Il Gestore pacchetti non funziona
<Andreone> l' avevo installato da terminale con
<Andreone> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Andreone> Come faccio a farlo rifunzionare ?
<ugone> se dai in un terminale sudo synaptic cosa succede?
<Andreone> da terminale parte ma dal dash no
<ugone> dash unity?
<Andreone> si
<ugone> lol
<Andreone> cosa ?
<ugone> non uso unity per cui non saprei
<Andreone> e che usi ?
<Andreone> ma hai ubuntu 11.10 ?
<ugone> ma se va da terminale puoi farti o uno scrript e lanciarlo con quello o da terminale
<Andreone> Ho la sensazione che unity ha qualche problema
<ugone> ho 11.10 su una macchina di test ma con gnome3
<ugone> fallback
<Andreone> e per mettere solo gnome 3 senza unity ?
<ugone> c'è qualche guida in giro
<Andreone> e poi lo sai il pacchetto per installa ubuntu Ubiquity non lo trovo più
<ugone> parecchie cose non son + compatibili con gnome3 unity
<Andreone> e se installa gnome 3 con fall
<Andreone> fallback ?
<Andreone> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,486329.0.html
<ugone> anche
<ugone> scappo a dopo ciao
<Andreone> si ciao
<Andreone> conosci la guida
<Andreone> come installare gnome 3 fallback ?
<nicotano> salve
<giulia> ciao, riparo il computer di un amico (medico) che usa la versione Oneiric. Sto cercando di modificare il materiale usato per default x il suono tramite il sistema dei file. Come posso fare ? Grazie in anticipo
<massimo18> ?
<giulia> bah ho un amico che usa un computer con Oneiric
<nicotano> questo si è capito
<giulia> quando vado a regolare il suono tramite il desktop, quando vado in :Materiale:, ha sistematicamente due materiali, audio interno e audio esterno. L'audio esterno è sempre messo per default
<giulia> mentre lui avrebbe bisogno dell'audio interno per default
<massimo18> materiale?
<giulia> humm, il suo sistema è in francese
<giulia> faccio alla meglio per tradurre la cosa per bene....
<massimo18> giulia, per regolare l'audio vai in preferenze audio
<giulia> asp, faccio uno screenshot
<giulia> è ciò che ho fatto
<massimo18> scegli la scheda audio e sistemi
<giulia> lo faccio sistematicamente
<nicotano> giulia, se hai disponibile una icona dell'altoparlante clic destro e nelle proprietà del mixer scegli quale uscita deve usare, puoi farlo anche da terminale con alsamixer
<giulia> l'ho già fatto
<giulia> ma sono costretta a rifarlo sistematicamente
<massimo18> giulia, che vuol dire sistematicamente?
<giulia> perché torna sistematicamente sull'audio esterno
<giulia> ogni volta che esco dalle impostazioni suono
<giulia> poi ritorno nelle preferenze audio
<giulia> be, vedo sistematicamente :audio esterno:
<giulia> quindi devo rifarlo a mano sistematicamente
<giulia> con uno screenshot, forse sarà più chiaro
<giulia> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/755140son.png
<giulia> ogni volta che ritorno da questa parte, è sempre il materiale selezionato in arancione che torna
<giulia> come fare altrimenti ?
<nicotano> giulia, cambia il profilo e poi fai salva sessione
<giulia> euh, ok, ma come cambio il profilo ?
<giulia> (è veramente la prima volta che faccio questa cosa)
<nicotano> dal menu a tendina
<giulia> ok, quale menù a tendina ? Quello del suono ?
<nicotano> quello che sta sotto alla scheda come si vede dall'immagine che hai postato, oppure lancia alsamixer modifichi e poi salvi con alsactl-store
<giulia> ah ok
<giulia> capisco meglio
<giulia> aspetta, cambio la lingua del sistema poi torno
<giulia> altrimenti, non riusciamo a capirci
<giulia> bah, non si può dire che cambiare la lingua di connessione sia stata una passeggiata di salute !!
<giulia> ok allora, sono sul menù audio
<giulia> ho fatto il test degli altoparlanti
<giulia> ormai chiudo
<pamaverk> salve
<giulia> ok, allora mi sa che per risolvere il problema, devo andare a Tutti i parametri invece di chiudere
<giulia> grazie mille
<pamaverk> ho un gravissimo problema con l'nistallazione di ubuntu 11.10 su un portatile
<giulia> dicci quale problema
<giulia> forse ti possiamo aiutare
<pamaverk> appena arrivo quasi alla fine dell'installazione
<pamaverk> (90%)
<Steeler> pamaverk, rifai il cd da capo.
<giulia> mi sa che ci sia qualche file corrotto
<pamaverk> è via usb però ho già installato ubuntu con quella pochi giorni fa
<pamaverk> dice che è impossibile trovare /dev/mmcblk0 (un errore col boot loader)
<pamaverk> *bootloader
<nicotano> pamaverk,  vuoi installare GRUB sulla chiavetta ?
<pamaverk> nono, anziché usare il cd uso la chiavetta per installare ubuntu su un portatile
<nicotano> e grub dove lo installi
<pamaverk> non so, non faceva tutto il programma di installazione?
<nicotano> appunto dovrebbe installare su MBR del disco fisso
<pamaverk> dovrò quindi "reinstallare" il live della chiavetta
<pamaverk> ci sono abbastanza file e cartelle, le devo eliminare o è meglio formattare?
<nicotano> se l'installazione si è interrotta la rifai,  controlla quanto spazio hai a disposizione sul disco
<nicotano> se fai un duoal boot devi prima fare defrag se hai windows
<pamaverk> 120 GB e l'installazione l'ho ripetuta 3-4 volte sempre con lo stesso problema (windows l'ho eliminato)
<nicotano> pamaverk, stai installando su un harddisk o su schedina ?
<pamaverk> hard disk
<nicotano> allora forse è bene rifare la chiavetta, forse hai qualche file danneggiato, la formatti prima  poi ci piazzi la iso e poi reinstalli opzione usa intero disco
<nicotano> se non vuoi cimentarti col partizionamento manuale
<pamaverk> ok...per riformattarla?
<nicotano> usa gestore dischi o gparted
<pamaverk> perfetto
<pamaverk> con quale schema?
<nicotano> fat32 flag boot
<pamaverk> mi si è aperto una finestra con menu a tendina dove devo scegliere tra "Master boot record; tabella delle partizioni GUID; ecc.."
<nicotano> pamaverk, cosa stai usando
<pamaverk> gestore dischi
<nicotano> master boot record
<pamaverk> quindi "Formatta unità" e non "Formatta Volume"?
<nicotano> unità
<pamaverk> non ci sto riuscendo
<nicotano> pamaverk,  devi prima smontare l'unità, poi formattarla, se non ti trovi con gestore dischi, usa gparted
<pamaverk> ok
<pamaverk> e la nuova partizione la faccio FAT ?
<pamaverk> ho fatto, ora sto "creando" il disco d'avvio
<pamaverk> comunque un problema è che i file sono sparsi per la chiavetta, non posso tenerli in una cartella così non mi danno fastidio con i miei file personali?
<He4dShOt> sera
<pamaverk> ciao
<He4dShOt> mi vedete?
<filo1234> si e non è un bello spettacolo
<filo1234> lol
<He4dShOt> asd
<He4dShOt> mi sa che i messaggi di prima peró non sono arricati
<He4dShOt> arrivati
<He4dShOt> ho un problema che non capisco....dalla 11.10 i trasferimenti in lan con il portatile sono diventati lentissimi e cmq anche quelli tra i fissi vanno massimo a 10 mb/sec quando prima erano circa a 30-40, peró col portatile vado a 80 KB/sec...non é sopportabile e scaricando da internet, connesso sempre alla stessa wireless vado a 220 KB/sec (che é il massimo)
<filo1234> He4dShOt: trasferimenti in LAN usando cosa?
<He4dShOt> rsync o scp
<He4dShOt> ah ho provato anche ftp
<filo1234> He4dShOt: hai installato ex novo?
<He4dShOt> no
<lupo75> ciao
<lupo75> ho installato ubunut11.10; entro con cairo-dock senza effetti; sulla barra sopra non appare data e ora, potete aiutarmi?  grazie
<jester-> lupo75: non risulta una sessione cairo
<lupo75> davvero ??
<jester-> lupo75: comunque alt+destro del  mmouse per pacioccare le barre
<jester-> lupo75: avevi cairo installata?
<lupo75> si
<filo1234> He4dShOt: puoi andare su un pc fisso e dare questo comando? sudo mii-tool -v eth0
<jester-> lupo75: prova a installare gnoe-session-fallback
<filo1234> !paste | He4dShOt
<ubot-it> He4dShOt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> lupo75: poi usa classic
<lupo75> jester-,  sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback ??
<jester-> lupo75: yess
<filo1234> He4dShOt: ancora meglio s einstalli ethtool e posti sudo ethtool eth0
<jester-> lupo75: c'è pure gnome-shell da provare
<lupo75> jester-, cosa consigli ??
<He4dShOt> filo1234, http://paste.ubuntu.com/717865/
<jester-> lupo75: de gustibus
<lupo75> ok grazie ci provo
<filo1234> He4dShOt: install eththool per favore che da più info
<lupo75> jester-,  mi da gnome-session-fallback è già alla versione più recente.
<He4dShOt> si filo1234 stavo facendo
<He4dShOt> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/717866/
<jester-> lupo75: allora dovresti avere gnome classic nel menu di gdm prova a disattivare la cairo
<filo1234> He4dShOt: allora su questa è impostata a 1000Mbs quindi direi che è apposto, verifica anche le altre schede...diversamente hai un problema di router/switch o forse di scrittura su disco...
<lupo75> jester-, azz. hai ragione; siccome utilizzo opera. ad ogni chiusura del browers, mi modifica l'aspetto/colore delle cartelle, per questo motivo utilizzo cairo -dock
<lupo75> jester-, che poi odio cairo-dock
<jester-> strano che opera faccia un lavoro del genere
<He4dShOt> filo1234, non capisco perché dal portatile scaricando da internet vado a 220 KB/sec (che é il massimo della linea) e trasferendo in lan vado a 80 KB/sec....non ha senso
<filo1234> He4dShOt: sono 2 cose diverse ha senso
<He4dShOt> il portatile é sempre connesso alla stessa wireless...
<filo1234> ripeto...può essere un problema di scrittura su disco su diversi FS ad esempio
<filo1234> He4dShOt: gia una cosa è wifi e l'altra è ethernet
<filo1234> comunque fai le verifiche che ti ho detto
<He4dShOt> filo1234, quando intendevo il portatile nella lan, é sempre connesso in wireless
<filo1234> He4dShOt: hai switch di mezzo o solo router?
<He4dShOt> solo router...gigabit
<lupo75> jester-, lupo75: comunque alt+destro del  mmouse per pacioccare le barre    NON Da niente
<filo1234> hai fatto uno spegnimento delrouter?
<He4dShOt> si
<He4dShOt> ho visto adesso che il portatile nelle info dice che é connesso a 1 Mb/sec
<jester-> lupo75: sul classic devi cliccare alt+destro per aggiungere
<jester-> sulla barra
<He4dShOt> cmq non tornano ancora gli 80 KB/sec
<lupo75> jester-, niente clicco aalt+destro  sulla barra nera, ma non mi da nessuna opzione
<jester-> lupo75: da classic senza cairo?
<lupo75> a sono in cairo
<filo1234> He4dShOt: vuoi fare una prova? collega 2 pc fissi via LAN stand-alone e prova un trasferimento
<filo1234> He4dShOt: se la velocità dicaimo che è "normale" secondo il tuo punto di vista...significa che il problema sta tra pc <router> pc
<filo1234> He4dShOt: stand-alone cavo diretto pc pc
<filo1234> senza passare dal router...
<He4dShOt> si si ho capito filo1234
<filo1234> meglio precisare
<He4dShOt> ho attaccato il cavo di rete al portatile e non fa niente....
<He4dShOt> non vede la rete
<filo1234> He4dShOt: devi configuralarla
<He4dShOt> ma é sempre andata in auto
<filo1234> He4dShOt: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1/24 su un pc e sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2/24 sull'altro
<filo1234> He4dShOt: è sempre andata in auto perchè il router fa da server dhcp
<He4dShOt> filo1234, facendo ifconfig eth0, l'ultima riga é Interrupt: 46
<filo1234> He4dShOt: dai ifconfig e vedi se hai l'ip
<He4dShOt> non sembra bella come cosa
<He4dShOt> ..e non sta andando niente
<He4dShOt> no non c'é
<filo1234> He4dShOt: allora una cosa all volta... hai collegato il portatile via cavo a un altro pc ok?
<He4dShOt> si
<filo1234> He4dShOt: sul fisso dai ifconfig  ...la scheda di rete ha un ip? ed è eth0?
<He4dShOt> filo1234, sul fisso lo tiene per un po' poi va via
<He4dShOt> sul portatile ho questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/717880/
<filo1234> He4dShOt: dal porattile scollegati dall wifi
<filo1234> He4dShOt: sul fisso usi network-manager?
<He4dShOt> su tutti e due lo uso
<filo1234> vabè comuqnue scollega la wifi del portatile
<He4dShOt> si fatt
<filo1234> e ridai il comando sul fisso
<He4dShOt> non é cambiato niente...non vede la rete e ifconfig é sempre uguale
<filo1234> He4dShOt: sudo killall dhclient su entrambi poi ridai i comandi di prima
<filo1234> 16:36 < filo1234> He4dShOt: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1/24 su un pc e sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2/24 sull'altro
<He4dShOt> sul portatile non c'é dhclient....
<filo1234> ok
<_He4dShOt_> mi killa la connessione
<_He4dShOt_> e basta
<filo1234> ma cosa?
<_He4dShOt_> il killall dhclient
<_He4dShOt_> mi fa cadere l'altra connessione
<_He4dShOt_> ma quella con il portatile non cambia
<_He4dShOt_> qui ho due schede di rete...
<_He4dShOt_> una é collegata al router e l'altra direttamente al portatile
<filo1234> He4dShOt: si ma non ci siamo...come puoi essere connesso qui e allo stesso tempo di ho detto di fare un test tra 2 pc isolati dalla rete?
<filo1234> 16:53 < _He4dShOt_> qui ho due schede di rete...
<filo1234> 16:53 < _He4dShOt_> una é collegata al router e l'altra direttamente al portatile
<filo1234> grazie alla cippa
<_He4dShOt_> ?
<filo1234> He4dShOt: non devi essere collegato qui
<filo1234> devi collegare 2 pc via cavo e stop
<_He4dShOt_> si ma si é piantato qualcosa nel portatile
<_He4dShOt_> spe che lo riavvio va
<filo1234> _He4dShOt_: se fai per i cavoli tuoi e non segui
<_He4dShOt_> filo1234, sarebbe un casino attaccarmi al pc nell'altra stanza
<filo1234> ma se uno è un portatile scusa...
<filo1234> allora ..dal fisso scolleghi il cavo che va al router...e lo attacchi al portatile
<filo1234> butti giu dhclient e network-manager e configuri le schede come ti ho detto su
<filo1234> vedi se si pingano e fai un trasferimento di un bel file
<_He4dShOt_> filo1234, non ti arrabbiare ma é andato lo stesso come ti ho detto prima
<_He4dShOt_> :D
<filo1234> in che senso?
<_He4dShOt_> adesso si vedono i due pc
<filo1234> ok
<_He4dShOt_> si vede che nel portatile si era piantato il network-manager
<_He4dShOt_> ho riavviato e va
<filo1234> _He4dShOt_: prova a trasferire
<_He4dShOt_> ho provato a trasferire un file abbastanza piccolo e andava a 15 MB/sec
<filo1234> naturalmente sulle schede eth*
<_He4dShOt_> spe che provo con uno piú grande
<filo1234> dimmmi come stai trasferendo
<_He4dShOt_> scp
<filo1234> da portatile a router o viceversa?
<filo1234> scusa a fisso..
<_He4dShOt_> portatile a fisso
<filo1234> e al contrario?
<filo1234> _He4dShOt_: naturlamente stai usando l'ip della scheda ethernet vero? :D
<_He4dShOt_> si si :D
<_He4dShOt_> con un file grande sta fisso a 27 MB/sec
<_He4dShOt_> calato a 25
<_He4dShOt_> ma direi che é una velocitá piú che buona :D
<_He4dShOt_> sará il limite dell'hd
<filo1234> eh no
<filo1234> ah ok capito
<filo1234> quindi il problema sta tra i pc e il router....
<filo1234> firewall?
<_He4dShOt_> niente...
<_He4dShOt_> uhm
<filo1234> io staccherei tutti i cavi e lo spegnerei per 10 minuti
<filo1234> il router filtra i pacchetti è ovvio...o magari hai settatao qualche sorta di bandwidth?
<_He4dShOt_> quindi é stata una coincidenza che ha iniziato a farlo da quando ho installato la 11.10
<filo1234> _He4dShOt_: più o meno
<_He4dShOt_> filo1234, ho dd-wrt sul router e non lo tocco da mesi
<_He4dShOt_> ed é sempre andato bene
<filo1234> nel senso che i router una volta che si saturano....si impallano...tra aggiornamenti e scaricamenti..si sarà riempito
<filo1234> boh comunque fai altre prove e vedi un po'...
<filo1234> io sono per il router che è diventato "stupido"
<filo1234> mo vado
<filo1234> ciao
<_He4dShOt_> oook
<_He4dShOt_> grazie di tutto
<_He4dShOt_> ciao
<_He4dShOt_> non ha un cazzo di senso tutto ció
<_He4dShOt_> c'é qualcuno?
 * nicotano  saluta
<Brutus-> Ciao
<Brutus-> Ho il link /lib64/lib.so.6 rotto, broken. Ho provato a cancellarlo e ricrearlo, credo punti a /lib64/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.13.so, ma rimane broken. Come posso sistemarlo?
<OverMe> Brutus-, /lib64/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.13.so esiste?
<Brutus-> OverMe, ehm.... No. :P
<Brutus-> Proverò a capire come mai non esiste e se non riesco a crearlo tornero' a chiedere supporto.
<Brutus-> Vadooooooù
<OverMe> Brutus-, controlla se c'è /lib64/libc-2.13.so
<zagor_> ciao, qualcuno mi aiuta con la connessione wi-fi ? praticamente il drive This package contains Broadcom 802.11 L gira giraq e non si connette mai
<zagor_> qualcuno sa qualcosa di questi drive Broadcom 802.11 ?
<zagor_> ok..ciao a tutti, scusate ...a presto devo andare ...ciaoo :)
<Trim_> Ciao a tutti
<jumpysnake> hellop
<jumpysnake> ragazzi come faccio a trovare il mouse?è sparito
<Matt_91> jumpysnake: prova a spostare il mouse
<Matt_91> jumpysnake: se invece non lo trovi più fisicamente devi cercartelo te :)
<jumpysnake> Matt_91 non c è
<jester-> te lo avrà fregato la gatta
<jumpysnake> jester- : ho lanciato gnome-session, ho letto orrori,poi ho aperto la chat ed è sparita la freccia ( la gatta nera si)
<jumpysnake> :D
<jumpysnake> sto cribbio di 11.10
<jester-> jumpysnake: riavvia
<jumpysnake> tè
<jester-> tò
<jumpysnake> però la cosa nn mi soddisfa
<jumpysnake> jester-
<Matt_91> jumpysnake: passa a windows :)
<jumpysnake> è troppo alla trallallero
<jumpysnake> Matt_91 ci sto pensando
<jester-> jumpysnake: pure in winzoz si riavvia
<jumpysnake> nono,preferirei un mac
<jumpysnake> almeno son soldi spedi bene
<jumpysnake> cmq,fatto stà che la grafica di ornitorinco mi sta facendo dannare
<jester-> jumpysnake: con unity?
<jumpysnake> eya
<jumpysnake> ma si può rimuovere?
<jester-> jumpysnake: installa gnome-session-fallbak e usa il classico
<jumpysnake> già fatto
<jester-> jumpysnake: oppure gnome-shell
<jester-> jumpysnake: o kakkade
<jumpysnake> ma è come se unity fosse la a rompere
<jester-> jumpysnake: se parti col classico i shell unity è come se non ci fosse
<jester-> jumpysnake: comunque dopo avanzamento sarebbe buona norma resettare gnome
<jumpysnake> jester-: ho installato tutto quello che dici te,al login mi ritrovo classic-classic effect,classic cairo dock,e qualsiasi sessione grafica avvio ho sempre problemi,
<jester-> jumpysnake: togli la dock
<jumpysnake> jester-: cairo?
<jester-> eh
<jumpysnake> ho provato
<jester-> la ciofeca che hai installato copiata male da osx
<jumpysnake> macchè
<jester-> !gnomereset | jumpysnake
<ubot-it> jumpysnake: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jumpysnake> jester-: abbi pazienza ma.......non lo faccio...si risminchia tutto come la settimana scorsa..ho gia provato
<jester-> vedi un po te, comunque a meno di avere una scheda grafica scrausa problemi non ce ne sono
<jumpysnake> nvidia 9600 geforce
<jumpysnake> dai non è scarsa
<jester-> jumpysnake: installato il diver?
<jumpysnake> se la cava
<jumpysnake> si
<jumpysnake> secondo me la compatibilità con gnome......non va bene
<jester-> sicuro che sia in uso? lsmod | grep nvidia  che dice
<jester-> jumpysnake: hai installato il current?
<jumpysnake> nvidia              11713772  52
<jumpysnake> raccomandato
<jester-> jumpysnake: ho una 220 e non da problemi ne con gnome ne con kakkade
<jester-> jumpysnake: a vedere xorg.conf
<jumpysnake> il percorso? che nn me lo ricordo? please :P
<jester-> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> jumpysnake: e cancella eventuale file .nvidiarcsticas nella home
<jumpysnake> http://pastebin.com/dUNFutS1
<jester-> jumpysnake: ok
<jester-> jumpysnake: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jumpysnake> http://pastebin.com/fZCRvqWg
<jester-> jumpysnake: tutto a posto
<roboso> ciao ragazzi ho un problemino, quando parlo al mic risento la mia voce con le cuffiette e questo è assai fastidioso come posso fare a risolvere questo inconveniente?
<jumpysnake> come fare dunque?
<jumpysnake> fa a rimuovere nouveau?
<jumpysnake> che non lo sopporto
<jumpysnake> roboso: che applicazione stai usando?
<roboso> nessuna
<roboso> appena accendo sento il rumore nelle cuffiette anche se ci soffio sopra sento il soffio
<jumpysnake> dovresti controllarti il gestore audio cattura e riproduzone
<roboso> e ma da pulseaudio non e che ci sia moltissimo da controllare
<roboso> ho provato a mettere gnomemixer non si avvia
<jumpysnake> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<roboso> e da alsamixer ho provato ma non saprei qualè l'opzione
<jumpysnake> arrivo
<roboso> ora provo con pavucontrol
<jumpysnake> cmq è giusto che tu senta quello che dici
<jumpysnake> per nn sentire devi spegnere il mic
<roboso> no
<roboso> non e vero
<roboso> è fastidiosissima la cosa
<roboso> e cmq se ci pensi se non hai le cuffie sul poratile causerebbe un reverbero infinito
<roboso> sono 10 anni che uso le cuffiette e non ho mai sentito la mia voce nelle cuffie mentre parlo
<roboso> deve essere qualcosa in alsamixer
<roboso> l'opzione pcm che roba è?
<Brutus-> Qualcuno ha esperienza con matlab su ubuntu?
<jumpysnake> raboso: ma devi per forza sentire la tua voce
<jumpysnake> magari nn ti sei mai accorto perchè il vol del mic era basso
<jumpysnake> bho proviamo
<roboso> no
<roboso> il volume del mic e smepre quello
<roboso> lo fa da qunado ho provato kde
<roboso> l'ho rimosso ma lo fa ancora
<jumpysnake> e mi la muffa...... jester-, ora stò con gnome classic, ma lui nn si avvia porco pc
<jumpysnake> feisceddu
<jumpysnake> fester-
<fester-> ciao jumpysnake
<jumpysnake> XD
<fester-> DX
<roboso> trovato
<jumpysnake> cos era?
<roboso> l'opzione e in alsamixer si chiama rear input
<fester-> L'inverso
<fester-> A proposito
<roboso> basta portare a 0 tutti i rear
<fester-> Con Openoffice a che release siamo arrivati?
<jumpysnake> bo
<roboso> ma con ubuntu sarà lunga sopportare sto unity ? non ne posso più...
<fester-> Cos'è Unity?
<roboso> un coso inutile e scomodissimmo da usare un un desktop
<jumpysnake> concordo roboso
<roboso> in un tab e comodissimo
<roboso> ma in un desktop troppo scomodo
<fester-> Neanche so cos'è perche' io uso Ubuntu Minimal
<roboso> gia con pulseaudio
<roboso> ho fatot una lotta che è durata un anno e passa
<roboso> poi ho cambiato scheda audio che si è rotta
<roboso> e ora va bene
<roboso> ora mi trovo unity altra lotta...
<roboso> kde usavo la vecchia al tempo di festy quella si che era bella
<roboso> ma ora bo' non mi va giu
<jumpysnake> arriceverci gente
<fester-> ciao Cuscì
<BetaBrain> buona sera a tutti
<roboso> ultima cosa appmenu non mi aumenta i desktop virtuali ne ho solo uno e se faccio epr aumentarli non mi fa nulla...
<degli> sera
<Andreone> Ciao, ho un problema Ubuntu 11.10 non mi parte più
<Andreone> si ferma in
<Andreone> Starting timidity++alsa midi emulation
<pippuccio76> Come si può avviare evolution in modalità non in linea?
<Andreone1> Ciao
<Andreone1> Ho un problema
<Andreone1> con ubuntu 11.10, non parte più
<bobbybong>  Andreone1 errori?
<Andreone1> Non parte proprio, scermata nera
<Andreone1> si ferma in Starting timidity++alsa midi emulation
<Andreone1> come la faccio partire ?
<bobbybong> potresti partire in recovery
<Andreone1> Lo fatto ma niente
<bobbybong> Andreone1, da sole le cose non succedono cerca di ricordare cosa hai fatto
<Andreone1> ho tentato di eliminare uity e mettere gnome quello precedente
<Andreone1> *unity
<bobbybong> si ho capito
<bobbybong> io uso kde
<pippuccio76> Qualcuno sà  come avviare evolution in modalità non in linea? Ho da recuperare alcune mail  che perderei per impostazione server imap.
<Andreone1> e allora cosa devo fare, non mi và di installare di nuovo
<bobbybong> gnome 2 non c'è nei repo di oneiric se non ti piaceva unity c'erano xfce kde lxde
<Andreone1> Ho seguito questa guida
<Andreone1> http://www.lffl.org/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-rimuovere-unity-e.html
<alecv> salve
<bobbybong> non è una guida ufficiale o no?
<Andreone1> Boooooooooo
<Andreone1> quindi non mi resta di reinstallare ?
<alecv> come diavolo faccio riconoscere la scheda wirless a ubuntu 11.10? In fase di preparazione all'installazione l'ha riconosciuta e mi chiedeva anche la chiave wpka
<bobbybong> Andreone1, reinstalla
<alecv> ciao bobbybong
<bobbybong> ciao
<alecv> ho un portatile nuovo di zecca
<Andreone1> bobbybong poi perdo tutto
<Andreone1> tutti i software
<Panaclerio_> con ubuntu 11.10 ho perso lo status bar della stampante, come posso ripristinarla?
<alecv> resuscitato con ubuntu :)
<bobbybong> Andreone1, puoi provare a reinstallare ubuntu-desktop
<Andreone1> Ubuntu desktop ?
<alecv> bobbybong:  come si configura il wirless? Dice dispositivo non trovato
<Andreone1> me lo fàreinstallare senza cancellare ?
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bobbybong> parti con il recovery
<Ab3L> raga, kubuntu mi monta sempre in automatico la partizione /dev/sda4 in cui ho clonezilla in /media/Clonezilla. solo che in fstab non ci sta. come faccio ad evitare questo strano comportamento?
<Andreone1> bobbybong mi dici come fare ? sono ancora principiante
<alecv> riavvio per l'aggiornamenti a tra poco
<bobbybong>  parti con il recovery e poi in shell  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bobbybong> se no reinstalla se sei un principiante
<Andreone1> ora provo, grazie
<Panaclerio_> con ubuntu 11.10 ho perso lo status bar della stampante, come posso ripristinarla?
<michelefreschi> ho un problema con la lingua del s.o. dopo l'avanzamento di versione mi da errore il gestore lingue che non riesce ad installare "mythes-it" (avevo avuto problemi simili quando sono passato da 10.10 a 11.04)
<Ab3L> Panaclerio: intendi hplibs ?
<michelefreschi> idee? qualcuno sa cosa dovrei fare per avare ubuntu tutto in italiano?
<Panaclerio_> Ab3L, intendo l'icona, dalla quale è possibile vedere, avviare, sospendere..i lavori di stamap
<Panaclerio_> stampa
<michelefreschi> scusate, sono caduto... qualcuno ha risposto?
<michelefreschi> parlo del supporto lingue "incastrato" dopo l'avanzamento di versione che cerca sempre di installare mythes-it e non ce l afa... molte applicazioni restano in inglese
<DarkAbe> Sera, è la prima volta che adopero il canale per il supporto, devo fare qualcosa in particolare per ricevere assistenza?
<HoldenC> DarkAbe, no, fai la tua domanda
<DarkAbe> Ok :) Dunque: sono passato ad Ubuntu 11.10, così come nella precedente versione le finestre hanno quella simpatica proprietà che mi permette di diminuirne la grandezza o adattarle ad un lato dello schermo semplicemente spostandole verso uno dei bordi, non saprei come meglio definire questa animazione, ma è il rettangolo semitrasparente che mi fa capire di quanto la finestrea si ingrandirà. Il problema è che spesso mi compare a
<Trim> Sera
<alecv> salve
<alecv> salve
<alecv> qualcuno mi legge? O.o
<fester-> Dichi
<DarkAbe> qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi per il problema descritto prima? (devo spiegarlo di nuovo per chi ha fatto il login successivamente?)
<lucatortuga75> #ubuntu-it-chat
<lucatortuga75> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lucatortuga75> join #ubuntu-chat
<fester-> lol
<tasx> manca lo slash ;)
<lucatortuga75> grazie
<pamaverk> risalve
<pamaverk> per sbaglio ho eliminato il collegamento al cestino nel panello di unity..come posso ripristinarlo?
<pamaverk> nessun aiutino?
<kratos> buona sera a tutti, sono passato da "account utente amministratore" a "accout utente normale" e adesso ubuntu non accetta più la password, cosa posso fare?
<SaaMmY> !clone
<ubot-it> Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho un problema. Per far funzionare la tastiera con i tasti speciali, ho dovuto installare un programma chiamato keytouch e utilizzare l'editor per configurare i tasti del dispositivo
<cristian_c> il problema è che, nonostante keytouch editor riconosca al volo i tasti e le sue naturali funzioni, alcuni tasti catturati identificano dei codici differenti da quelli associati con gli stessi tasti catturati con xev
<cristian_c> il sistema allora, quando vengono premuti questi tasti, invece di dare ascolto a keytouch, privilegia i codici di xev, e quindi la configurazione di keytouch risulta sballata, ergo questi tasti non funzionano
<cristian_c> allora il punto è questo: devo cercare di disabilitare xev nel sistema e far privilegiare keytouch o altro programma alternativo. Mi è stato detto che dovrebbe essere necessario smanettare col gestore udev
<cristian_c> quello che vi chiedo è: dove devo andare a mettere le mani?
<baba> salve ragazzi, ho installato openssl e fino a poco fa andava cioè creando il digest, ora calcolando di nuovo il digest di un file mi dà semore errore del tipo no such file o directory error in digest, help, qualcosa è andato perduto?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | baba
<ubot-it> baba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<baba> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/718328/
<cristian_c> baba, sucsa ma non dovresti usare il comando openssl ?
<cristian_c> *scusa
<baba> sisi lo ho utilizzato infatti
<baba> cioè prima me lo dava il digest del file e ora dice no such file ecc....
<cristian_c> baba, a me non risulta dal pastebin
<baba> si ma scusa ma perkè nn ho copiato openssl>
<cristian_c> !italiano | baba
<ubot-it> baba: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<baba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718330/
<cristian_c> baba, sbagliato, la sintassi completa (e corretta) è: openssl dgst [-md5|-md4|-md2|-sha1|-sha|-mdc2|-ripemd160|-dss1] [-c] [-d] [-hex] [-binary] [-out filename] [-sign filename] [-passin arg] [-verify filename] [-prverify filename] [-signature filename] [file...]
<cristian_c> ovviamente quello tra parentesi quadre è opzionale
<baba> e io ho scritto opennsl> dgst -sha1 0000547995.pdf
<cristian_c> è ancora sbagliato XD
<cristian_c> comunque, invece di far partire il programma e poi aggiungere i comandi, dai il comando completo
<cristian_c> oppure utilizza la sintassi: [md5|md4|md2|sha1|sha|mdc2|ripemd160] [-c] [-d] [file...]
<baba> mi dice la stessa cosa no such file...
<cristian_c> il simbolo '|' è esclusivo
<cristian_c> baba, pasta su pastebin
<baba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718334/
<cristian_c> baba, pwd
<cristian_c> digita questo comando
<baba> fatto
<cristian_c> posta
<baba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718341/
<cristian_c> baba, ora digita: ls -al
<cristian_c> e pasta su pastebin
<kratos> ciao a tutti, ho cambiato il mio profilo utente da amministratore a normale e ubuntu non riconosce più la password. Mi dice che "wecklenz is not the sudoers file". Cosa posso fare??Grazie mille.
<fleurtherock> vorrei installare jre
<zammy> !clone
<ubot-it> Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-25
<ginokje> hi all
<ginokje> is there someone else?
<ginokje> c'è ncunu?
<ginokje> :)
<roxdragon> ginokje, italiano
<ginokj> ciao
<roxdragon> ciao!
<ginokj> avrei una curiosità
<roxdragon> cioe?
<ginokj> anzitutto che ci fai sveglio (a?) a quest'ora
<ginokj> io insonni ae colpo della strega
<roxdragon> io sto andando a letto.. c'è il mio collega yvesBsAs  XD
<ginokj> secondariamente ho un problema con xfce da tempo: nulla di serio
<yvesBsAs> bast... :D
<ginokj> ahahah
<ginokj> ok
<ginokj> bene insomma
<roxdragon> night XD
<ginokj> il mio netbook ha su ubuntu 10.10
<ginokj> ciao notte
<ginokj> non mi funziona più il controllo volume
<ginokj>  nel senso
<yvesBsAs> se fai un click destro sul controllo volume, cerchi canale principale ed inposti PCM nemmeno?
<ginokj> dai tasti non controllo il volume principale: l'osd mi indica che  abbasso / alzo, "muto" ma non succede nulla se non entro nel mixer
<ginokj> scusa mando a capo un attimo che ho una crepa nel monitor
<ginokj> an
<ginokj> spè
<ginokj> pcm
<ginokj> finalmente lo leggo
<ginokj> guarda ho rimosso diretam il controllo
<ginokj> ora che lo ripristino
<yvesBsAs> seleziona pcm e dovrebbe amdare
<ginokj> ok
<yvesBsAs> *andare
<ginokj> pcm
<ginokj> mmm non va
<ginokj> è un fastidio che ho da mesi
<ginokj> nulla di terribile eh
<yvesBsAs> non so allora, prova a postare sul forum, forum.ubuntu-it.org
<ginokj> ok
<ginokj> mille grazie intanto
<yvesBsAs> credo non sia grave, ma con pulse audio non sono troppo amico :D
<ginokj> è che è antipatico quanto inspiegabile
<ginokj> esiste un altro gestore intendi?
<yvesBsAs> più che gestore è un server sonoro
<yvesBsAs> ma su Ubuntu Pulse è molto radicato, difficile levarlo
<yvesBsAs> meglio cercare cosa lo disturba
<ginokj> perchè in sintesi più che essere l'applet ad avere problemi è come se  mancasse un "listener" se posso definirlo così: il comando viene preso visualizzato e ignorato
<yvesBsAs> si, lo avevo capito, per quello ti ho fatto controllare il canale PCM, lui dovrebbe essere quello che funziona
<yvesBsAs> se imposti un altro il controllo volume va, ma non agisce sull'hardware
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, dubbio amletico
<yvesBsAs> ginokj: mica ai una scheda video hadmi?
<ginokj> nono
<ginokj> ho un cessbook
<ginokj> eeepc
<yvesBsAs> *hdmi
<ginokj> 904
<yvesBsAs> ok, nulla allora..
<ginokj> credo di averiniziato ad avere problemi
<ginokj> cercando di configuaùrare il mic per skype
<yvesBsAs> non è impossibile, sono parecchi ad aver sudato con skype, per l'audio
<ginokj> si ma il problema era il mic
<ginokj> infatti si leggevo
<ginokj> non immaginavo fosse tanto frequente
<yvesBsAs> si si, ma molti hanno smadonnato, con il microfono
<ginokj> asolepagif
<ginokj> ahahaaa
<Viare> Salve a tutti
<Viare> ho combinato un casino con il mio netbook
<Viare> ......avevo installato diversi mesi fà
<Viare> la versione "narvalo"
<Viare> e non ho mai avuto problemi
<Viare> ....ieri sera
<Viare> dopo aver girottolato
<Viare> nelle applicazioni ho avuto la bella idea
<Viare> di scaricare la nuova versione che mi suggeriva il sistema
<Viare> ......gli ho dato il via e ho lasciato il pc acceso tutta la notte
<Viare> ...stamani ... mi sono accorto che diceva che non era possibile scaricare
<Viare> delle parti dell'aggiornamento
<Viare> ed ha comineciato a dare degli errori
<Viare> .......alla fine si è bloccato
<Viare> ho spento e riacceso ...ed adesso non carica più il sistema operativo
<Viare> che devo fare????? :o(
<Viare> Help me! Please
<glpiana> ola
<jack61> ciao
<jack61> ho installato ubuntu 11.10  non mi vede il 2 hd interno come posso fare ? cioè all'apertura lo vede poi clicco sil simbolo del disco ma poi sparisce
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<ribicki> salve
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ribicki> ciao jester ho un problemino con ubuntu
<ribicki> ho visto che per alcune applicazioni internet come le chat
<ribicki> serve un java compatible web browser
<ribicki> come posso fare?
<jester-> ribicki: insatallare sun-java6-plugin
<ribicki> ok ci provo..grazie mille
<ribicki> aspè...ma devo entrare su mozilla per scaricarlo oppure tramite il software center?
<glpiana> ribicki, apri software center
<glpiana> ribicki, vai su modifica -> sorgenti software e controlla di avere attivi i partner
<ribicki> ho attivo partner di canonical
<ribicki> ma non partner di canonical (codice sorgente)
<glpiana> ribicki, ok, ora chiudi sorgenti software e software center
<glpiana> ribicki, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<ribicki> fatto
<ribicki> poi?
<ribicki> ah okokokok mi funzionano molte più cose ora..grazieeeee
<glpiana> ribicki, c'è java ora?
<ribicki> sisisi funziona tutto
<ribicki> grazie mille
<franco> salve...come faccio a riconfigurare per bene la scheda video?? xorg è impazzito e vorrei ripulire tutto...driver etc :) grazie in anticipo
<glpiana> franco, dacci qualche informazione in più
<franco> ho aggiornato i driver ati...ma è andata male
<glpiana> franco, come li hai aggiornati?
<franco> dal sito ati... ma ora ho smanettato un pochetto quindi sarà tutto sballato :S
<glpiana> franco, e perchè li hai presi dal sito ati?
<franco> nn saprei...mi andava a scatti speravo che dal sito proprietario funzionassero...
<glpiana> franco, il gestore die driver ti ha proposto i driver proprietari?
<glpiana> sì[] no[] forse[]
<franco> sì...
<glpiana> e li hai messi?
<franco> sì ma andava male...premetto che è un vaio...
<glpiana> franco, oki, e l'hai tolto?
<franco> eh boh...al riavvio niente grafica, ho provato a modificare xorg mettendo i driver vesa ma nn è cambiato niente
<glpiana> franco, come boh. e poi che hai fatto? hai detto che hai aggiornato i driver dal sito ati
<franco> quello prima e nn si è visto più niente
<glpiana> franco, quindi senza disinstallare i driver che avevi attivato?
<jack61> ciao
<airgnox> giorno
<jack61> ho installato ubuntu 11.10  non mi vede il 2 hd interno come posso fare ? cioè all'apertura lo vede poi clicco si simbolo del disco ma poi sparisce
<glpiana> jack61, vediamo. scirvi nel temrinale: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | jack61
<ubot-it> jack61: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jack61> glpiana, ok grazie
<jack61> glpiana, non lo vede vede solo 1 hd
<jack61> strano
<glpiana> jack61, controlla da bios quanti dischi vede
<jack61> devo riaccendere il pc?
<glpiana> jack61, è l'unico modo per accedere al bios
<jack61> ok
<jack61> riciao
<glpiana> jack61, dunque?
<jack61> glpiana, 2 vede. però prima di aprire ubuntu mi da
<jack61> l'unita disco per/media/disco2/non è pronta  Attendere oppure premere S per omettere il mount o M per il ripristino mnuale  cliccta S
<jack61> glpiana,  l'unita disco per/media/disco2/non è pronta  Attendere oppure premere S per omettere il mount o M per il ripristino manuale  cliccato S
<filo1234> jack61: haiinserito qualche cosa stramba in fstab
<filo1234> jack61: posta cat /etc/fstab && sudo fdisk -l && sudo blkid
<filo1234> !paste | jack61
<ubot-it> jack61: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jack61> filo1234, ecco dove ho sbagliato ho inserito
<jester-> filo1234: di sicuro e ha la partizione che monta sminchiata
<filo1234> anche ma credo sia un problema di stringa errata
<Golars> buongiorno
<jack61> filo1234,  ho aggiunto  /dev/sdb1  /media/disco2  ext4  defaults  0  2
<Golars> posso chiedere un aiuto??
<glpiana> !chiedi | Golars
<ubot-it> Golars: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<filo1234> jack61: si ma con un criterio? o così a tentativo? :) comunque posta i comandi che ti ho chiesto
<jack61> filo1234, tentativo
<jack61> filo1234, http://paste.ubuntu.com/718624/
<glpiana> jack61, l'hai scritto a mano tu quell'output?
<jack61> si
<Golars> ok grazie. Allora, uso ubuntu 11.10 aggiornata dalla 11.04. In alto a destra accanto al nome utente c'è l'accesso veloce al calendario, su cui si possono inserire gli appuntamenti come in un'agenda personale. Adesso come programma di riferimento mi da calendar di evolution, ma vorrei usare sunbird con cui mi trovo decisamente meglio. E' possibile fare ciò? Inoltre nell'elenco veloce degli appuntamenti, mi dice solo il gio
<Golars> rno della settimana con l'orario, senza specificare la data. E' possibile modificare questa impostazione?
<filo1234> jack61: 1 la partzione sdb1 non è formattata...
<jack61> non mi ricordo
<filo1234> jack61: te lo sto ricordando io infatti
<filo1234> non era una domanda
<jack61> ecco
<filo1234> jack61: ma è una disco nuovo?
<jack61> no
<glpiana> Golars, sunbird non è presente nei repository ufficiali a quanto vedo
<filo1234> jack61: ci dovrebbero essere dati dentro?
<jack61> si vero
<jack61> filo1234,  da 2/3 anni ho questo hd
<Golars> glpiana ma se invece volessi sincronizzarlo con thunderbird nel quale si può inserire un calendario è possibile??
<filo1234> si ma voglio dire...l'hai usato come ferma carte per 3 anni? o ha smesso di funzionare?
<filo1234> ....all'improvviso?
<jack61>  usato come ferma carte
<glpiana> Golars, non so aiutarti a questo riguardo
<Golars> glpiana grazie lo stesso :D
<jack61> filo1234,   ho eseguito questa procedura           http://paste.ubuntu.com/718633/
<filo1234> jack61: si sudo mount -a ti ha dato errori?
<jack61> no
<filo1234> jack61: allora dai solo il comando mount e metti su paste
<jack61> filo1234,    http://paste.ubuntu.com/718636/.
<filo1234> jack61: sudo mount -a non ti avrà dato erroti ma non ha montato un bel nulla...
<filo1234> jack61: sudo mount /dev/sdb1  /mnt/
<filo1234> che dice?
<jack61> filo1234, hai ragione             mount: il device speciale /dev/sdb1 non esiste
<filo1234> jack61: su su formattalo dai...
<jack61> ok
<michele> buongiorno ragazzi ho un grave problema con gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> michele, spiega
<michele> W:Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-backports/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.139.45 80]
<Holden> no è grave
<michele> , W:Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-backports/restricted/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.139.45 80]
<michele> , W:Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-backports/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.139.45 80]
<michele> , W:Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-backports/multiverse/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.139.45 80]
<michele> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBotIt2> michele: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> michele, non si incollano output lunghi in canale
<michele> si scusate
<Holden> michele, jaunty ha raggiunto EOF il 23 ottobre
<Holden> scusa, EOL, end of life
<glpiana> michele, comuqnue la tua versione di ubutnu, jaunty, la 9.04, non è più supportata e quindi non ci sono più i server
<glpiana> ecco :D
<glpiana> ciao Holden
<Holden> ciao glpiana
<michele> no io ho la 11.10
<Holden> michele, cat /etc/apt/sources.list   e metti su pastebin
<Holden> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michele> ok holden
<michele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718653/
<michele> ok Holden
<Holden> michele, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   e metti un # davanti la riga 37
<Holden> questa: deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho un problema. Per far funzionare la tastiera con i tasti speciali, ho dovuto installare un programma chiamato keytouch e utilizzare l'editor per configurare i tasti del dispositivo
<cristian_c> il problema è che, nonostante keytouch editor riconosca al volo i tasti e le sue naturali funzioni, alcuni tasti catturati identificano dei codici differenti da quelli associati con gli stessi tasti catturati con xev
<cristian_c> il sistema allora, quando vengono premuti questi tasti, invece di dare ascolto a keytouch, privilegia i codici di xev, e quindi la configurazione di keytouch risulta sballata, ergo questi tasti non funzionano
<cristian_c> allora il punto è questo: devo cercare di disabilitare xev nel sistema e far privilegiare keytouch o altro programma alternativo. Mi è stato detto che dovrebbe essere necessario smanettare col gestore udev
<cristian_c> quello che vi chiedo è: dove devo andare a mettere le mani?
<videobuntu> c iao a tutti amici di ubuntu, mi potreste dire con openshot qual'e' la transizione che mi cambia lo sfondo di un video?
<filo1234> videobuntu: lo sfondo?
<filo1234> videobuntu:  le transizioni sono  gli effetti con cui "entrano e d escono " le foto...o i video
<videobuntu> si devo togliere le casseuole
<filo1234> videobuntu: ?
<videobuntu> mi trovo bene con openshot pero' vorrei sfocare cosa non serve o sostituire lo sfondo con altro da un video
<filo1234> videobuntu: scusa ma credo di non riuscire a capirti
<filo1234> videobuntu: se un pezzo non serve non puoi tagliarlo?
<videobuntu> mi spiego meglio ho sbagliato inquadratura quindi ho ripreso delle casseruole
<filo1234> videobuntu: comunque per le sfocatire guarda tra gli effetti non tra le transizioni
<filo1234> sfocature*
<Drizamanuber> 'giorno a tutti, ho un problema con l'installazione dei driver per la scheda ati/amd, mi da errore e dice di controllare questo registro "/var/log/jockey.log", l'ho guardato, ma non ci capisco neite
<videobuntu> si volevo dire effetti
<filo1234> c'è l'eeffetto sfoca
<videobuntu> solo che non so qual'e' sono scritti in inglese..
<filo1234> videobuntu: blur ce l'hai?
<filo1234> blur = sfocatura
<videobuntu> si ma ho provato sfoca tutto
<videobuntu> dovrei sfocare solo lo sfondo
<filo1234> videobuntu: boh spe fammi fare un aprova
<Drizamanuber> qualcuno ha già installato ubuntu 11.10?
<Brutus-> Drizamanuber, yep
<DeusEx> hi all
<filo1234> videobuntu: credo che openshot non sia così evoluto
<videobuntu> no c'e qualche altro programma?
<filo1234> videobuntu: prova pitivi
<filo1234> videobuntu: parli con la persona sbagliata per l'editing video :) gia è troppo che uso openshot
<videobuntu> ok
<videobuntu> forse avidemux
<videobuntu> filo grazie
<filo1234> videobuntu: ok prova magari fammi sapere :)
<Golars-Erep> salve. Vorrei avviare un programma all'avvia su ubuntu 11.10. So che bisogna andare su applicazioni d'avvio. la mia domande è quale comando devo inserire se per esempio voglio che venga lanciato il programma ma senza che esso venga visualizzato a schermo intero e resti nella barra laterale di ubuntu??
<cristian_c> Golars-Erep, in che senso che 'rimanga nella barra laterale' ?
<Golars-Erep> esempio concreto: vorrei che ogni volta che accendo il pc insieme ad ubuntu si apra automaticamente thunderbird. Però non vorrei che mi venisse visualizzato e che mi rimanga solo in barra e poi sta a me deciere se aprirlo o meno
<cristian_c> Golars-Erep, ma utilizzi unity?
<Golars-Erep> si
<filo1234> Golars-Erep: installa alltray e poi nel comando metti alltray thunderbird
<Golars-Erep> mi dice: --
<Golars-Erep> Andrea Curcio
<Golars-Erep> Senatore Accademico
<Golars-Erep> Rappresentante degli Studenti - CRS - CdF - CCD Ing. Informazione
<Golars-Erep> Università degli Studi di Brescia - Facoltà di Ingegneria
<FloodBotIt2> Golars-Erep: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Golars-Erep> Mail: curcio.and@gmail.com
<michele> Holden non abbiamo risolto niente
<michele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718683/
<michele> ragazzi ho gravi problemi con gli aggiornamenti
<michele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718683/
<filo1234> Golars-Erep: ?? ma di che parli scusa?
<Drizamanuber> ho un problema con i driver ati/amd per ubutnu 11.10
<Drizamanuber> ubuntu*
<Golars-Erep> filo1234 vorrei solamente che quando apro ubuntu si avvii anche thunderbird (e fin qui nessun problema). Inoltre vorrei che non si aprisse a tutto schermo ma che rimanesse minimizzata ad icona
<filo1234> Golars-Erep: installa alltray e poi nel comando metti alltray thunderbird
<Golars-Erep> ah ok scusami avevo inteso male
<filo1234> michele: ma hai fatto quello che ti ha detto prima Holden?
<filo1234> michele: riposta cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<michele> si filo
<filo1234> michele: riposta cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<michele> filo ti devo postare sources.list?
<massimo18> -.-
<Drizamanuber> qualcuno sa spiegarmi cosa significa il registro /var/log/jockey.log?
<filo1234> michele: magari
<Golars> filo1234 non funziona. Mi apre thunderbird ma me lo apre a tutto schermo e non minimizzato
<michele> filo1234 ecco la risposta di cat http://paste.ubuntu.com/718694/
<filo1234> michele: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, sarà il registro dei driver prprietari, cioè l'attivazione/disattivazione dall'interfaccia. Non sapevo esistesse :)
<alecv> ciao a tutti
<alecv> ho ripristinato un portatile acer aspire 3050, ma ubuntu mi dice batteria non presente (eppure chatto e non ho l'alimentazione attaccata) da cosa può dipendere?
<cristian_c> alecv, hai guardato nel gestore dell'alimentazione?
<alecv> cristian_c: si
<alecv> ho aggiunto una stringa al grub
<alecv> ora riconosce la batteria e il tempo di carica rimanente ma il simbolo della batteria rimane sempre rosso :)
<cristian_c> alecv, ma se non era presente?
<alecv> ho letto un topic
<alecv> dove diceva di aggiungere un'opzione da aggiungere al grub
<glpiana> alecv, cristian_c , visto che la cosa è risolta vi spiace continuare in #ubuntu-it-chat ?
<alecv> su empaty
<cristian_c> glpiana, risolta?
<alecv> ho configurato la chat, ho aggiunto le stanze preferite, ma nonostante c'è la spunta su vedi lista utenti io la lista non la vedo
<glpiana> cristian_c, se sai spiegargli e risolvergli il colore dell'icona, prego, sei il benvenuto. altrimenti son solo chiacchiere e per quelle c'è un canale apposta
<cristian_c> glpiana,eh?
<glpiana> cristian_c, eddai, su. basta per favore. tutte le volte òe stesse scene? :)
<nicotano> salve
<cristian_c> boh, alecv, cioè l'icona della batteria è presente, ma appare una finestra di errore in ubuntu che dice il contrario?
<filo1234> 13:30 < alecv> ora riconosce la batteria e il tempo di carica rimanente ma il simbolo della batteria rimane sempre rosso :) <--- cosa c'è di difficile da capire?
<filo1234> cristian_c: era per te^
<alecv> l'icona è rossa e vuota e diceva batteria non presente, dopo la modifica al grub l'icona è rimasta rossa e vuota (al posto di segnare il livello della carica, ma ora mi da la durata residua in minuti
<alecv> cmq basta che mi segna la durata, x il resto è storia :)
<michele> filo1234 http://paste.ubuntu.com/718707/
<alecv> filo1234: è difficile configurare un server ubuntu x gestire il proprio sito aziendale, applicazioni web e posta elettronica?
<filo1234> michele: direi che funziona
<michele> ok provo ad aggiornare e ti dico
<peppeuz> salve ragazzi, sto avendo un problema assurdo con Ubuntu 11.10. Se ho lo Scale Addons di Compiz, quando clicco su Arresta o Riavvia, invece di spegnersi/riavviarsi mi torna alla schermata di login
<peppeuz> qualche idea del perché?
<filo1234> alecv: no installi la piattaforma LAMP da tasksel per la parte web e per la posta dipende da cosa ti serve
<filo1234> !server | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<glpiana> peppeuz, a tocchicciare compiz si fan danni in linea di massima. che desktop manager hai?
<peppeuz> per ora Unity 3d, volevo testarlo un po'
<glpiana> peppeuz, alcune opzioni di compiz vanno in conflitto con unity. occhio
<peppeuz> è che ho sempre usato una funzione dello scale addons senza la quale non riesco a stare, ossia quella che mi permette di chiudere una finestra dall'anteprima dello Scala finestre col tasto centrale
<glpiana> peppeuz, provo
<peppeuz> glpiana sì, lo so infatti sto cercando di non toccare niente... ma lo scala finestre e quella funzione di scale addons le ho sempre usate, non potrei viverci senza :D
<peppeuz> glpiana grazie
<alecv> ma x metterlo in rete
<alecv> devo acquistare qualche servizio?
<alecv> tipo dns?
<filo1234> alecv: passa in chat
<filo1234> alecv: comunque certo che si
<alecv> ok
<peppeuz> glpiana hai visto se lo fa anche da te?
<glpiana> peppeuz, hai messo qualche impostazione particolare o lo hai solo attivato?
<cristian_c> alecv, ti ho risposto in query
<peppeuz> glpiana l'ho attivato, mi pare che il tasto due per la chiusura delle finestre ci sia di default. Se può influire, le uniche altre due cose su compiz che ho toccato sono due cosiddetti "angoli attivi",
<peppeuz> ossia spostando il mouse in basso a sx mi mostra la scrivania, spostandolo in alto a sx mi avvia lo Scala finestre. per il resto nient'altro
<peppeuz> comunque il problema dovrebbe essere scale addons, perché ho fatto un paio di verifiche incrociate e la cosa si presenta solo DOPO aver avviato scale addons
<glpiana> peppeuz, e se lo levi non lo fa più?
<NightSilent> salve a tutti,
<peppeuz> glpiana, no, se lo levo (dopo aver riavviato la prima volta), poi non lo fa più
<NightSilent> un' informazione sapete qualche software OCR open? (che non sia hocr,  perchè crasha) Grazie XD
<glpiana> peppeuz, mi spiace ma sulla macchina virtuale non ottengo il tuo risultato
<glpiana> NightSilent, ci sono ocrad o gocr ad esempio
<peppeuz> glpiana ti va tutto normalmente quindi? penso che possa essere anche un effetto incrociato (:D) dei driver proprietari ATI, perché mi pare che la cosa si sia presentata dopo aver installato i Catalyst 11.9
<peppeuz> però non posso metterci la mano sul fuoco...
<glpiana> peppeuz, quello lo vedi in fretta disabilitandoli :)
<NightSilent> glpiana: grazie mille Xd
<peppeuz> glpiana, adesso non posso provare, ma tornerò tra un po' e ti farò sapere, se ti becco ancora :)
<peppeuz> grazie dell'aiuto comunque
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> !ocr | NightSilent guarda acnhe qui
<ubot-it> NightSilent guarda acnhe qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica/Ocr
<NightSilent> glpiana: di nuovo grazie :)
<Chry> salve ho bisogno di assitenza ho un problema con un sitecom modem router 300n WLM-2501 lo attacco via ethernet ad Ubuntu 11.04 a 32 bit sembra che si sta connetendo poi mi dice che sono disconesso che devo fare ?????HELP
<glpiana> Chry, è impostato per dhcp o per ip statico il router?
<Chry> non lo so se è ip statico ho dhcp   il mio router se lo resetto da zero può partire?
<glpiana> Chry, aspetta. lo usi con altri sistemi operativi?
<Chry> Windows 7 sul notebook
<glpiana> Chry, controlla come è impostata la rete su quello
<Chry> non riesco propio ad accedere ad 192.168.1.1 :-(
<Chry> è questo il guaio
<glpiana> Chry, sarebbe l'indirizzo del router?
<Chry> 192.168.1.1 questo ma ora sono a usare un router un pò vecchio
<glpiana> Chry, allora, io mi sto perdendo. tu hai più di un router?
<Chry> si quello vecchio attacato , quello nuovo fermo perchè non funziona
<glpiana> Chry, ok, allora su quello nuovo con windows ti connetti?
<Chry> accendo il notebook?
<glpiana> Chry, no facciamo sta prova prima. stacca il cavo da questo router, attaccalo all'altro e digita: sudo dhclient
<Chry> ok
<Chry_> Il comando non funziona
<Chry_> :-(
<glpiana> Chry_, non funziona il comando e da errore o non ottieni la connessione?
<Chry_> niente connesione
<glpiana> Chry_, hai lì l'output a portata di mano?
<glpiana> !paste | Chry_
<ubot-it> Chry_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Chry_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/<glpiana> non c'è un modo veloce per risolvere questo problema?
<glpiana> Chry_, non mi serve la pagina di pastebin -.-
<glpiana> Chry_, almeno non mi serve fin che non ci scrivi qualcosa
<Chry_> son nuovo scusa
<glpiana> Chry_, leggi le istruzioni di ubot-it
<Chry_> e che è?
<glpiana> ubot-it> Chry_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Chry_> mi hanno detto che sull'IRC mi potevate aiutare non ci sto capendo niente :--(  mi date un'aiuto per il mio problema? per favore ve lo chiedo
<glpiana> Chry_, io ci starei provando ma vedo che fai resistenza a mostrarmi l'output del comando dhclient che hai dato prima
<glpiana> Chry_, e dato che non ho una sfera di cristallo fatico nell'opeerazione
<Chry_> lo so che non sei un mago ma a me l'output non me lo da dopo il comando si vede solo un'altra stringa del terminale
<glpiana> Chry_, cioè hai scritto sudo dhclient     e che è successo?
<Chry_> niente ho fatto come hai detto te
<glpiana> Chry_, hai messo la password?
<Chry_> certo
<Chry_> però è lui che non mi dà alcun output
<glpiana> Chry_, fallo ora, collegato al router cui sei collegato adesso
<Chry_> fatto ma non fa niente
<glpiana> azz... nenache qui in effetti. vabbè, sorvoliamo dsu dhclient
<glpiana> Chry_, collega al nuovo router il portatile e guarda come è configurata la rete su windows
<DavideCamp> Buonagiorno a tutti!
<frigiu> salve, qualcuno sa dirmi se è possibile configurare il router di teletu per aumentare l'id con amule ?
<glpiana> !chat | frigiu
<ubot-it> frigiu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<frigiu> ok grazie
<DavideCamp> ho installato da qualche giorno ubuntu 11.10 sul mio computer fisso e ho un piccolo problema con la scheda grafica. La scheda è una ati radeon 9200se collegata ad un monitor crt vga da 17''. il problema che riscontro è che la massima risoluzione disponibile è  1024*768 ma in passato con windows usavo anche una risoluzione superiore. è possibile impostare altre risoluzioni?
<glpiana> DavideCamp, apri un terminale e scrivi: xrandr
<glpiana> !paste | DavideCamp
<ubot-it> DavideCamp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DavideCamp> subito.. grazie
<DavideCamp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718766/
<glpiana> DavideCamp, mmm... potremmo provare a impostargliela noi
<glpiana> DavideCamp, digita: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf   e dimmi se ti da qualcosa
<DavideCamp> mi da file non esistente
<glpiana> DavideCamp, oki, scrivi: sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> DavideCamp, poi gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DavideCamp> fatto
<DavideCamp> bene, si è aperto gedit
<glpiana> DavideCamp, dentro gli copia quello che ho messo su pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/718769/
<glpiana> DavideCamp, poi termini la sessione.
<glpiana> DavideCamp, se qualcosa dovesse andare storto e non riuscissi più ad ottenere la grafica, entra in recovery mode e scrivi: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> DavideCamp, claro?
<DavideCamp> yes! :) grazie mille.. torno tra poco e ti dico l'esito
<antonio_> salve a tutti. da un po su ubuntu 10.04 lts mozilla mi da questo messaggio quando chiudo e apro  internet.Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<antonio_> in pratica devo riavviare il pc
<DavideCamp> rieccomi.... non ha funzionato purtroppo e non sapendo come avviare in modalità ripristino ho cancellato xorg dal cd live
<Trim> Ciao
<glpiana> DavideCamp, ok, ci abbiamo provato
<DavideCamp> :) se non ci sono altri metodi pazienza... non è inusabile così
<glpiana> DavideCamp, ma da livecd che risoluzione hai?
<DavideCamp> la stessa
<glpiana> DavideCamp, ok, dami loutput di: lspci | grep -i vga
<Fabrizio_> salve
<Fabrizio_> avrei bisogno di aiuto su come installare ubuntu 11.10 da USB
<massimo18> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<DavideCamp_> glpiana, scusami ma era saltata la corrente per il temporale
<glpiana> azz
<DavideCamp_> puoi ripetere l'ultimo messaggio? grazie
<Fabrizio_> Grazie massimo, fin lì ci sono arrivato anche io ma avrei bisogno di un aiuto su come procedere l'installazione dato che  non s'installa da solo
<Fabrizio_> e la USB è già pronta
<glpiana> Fabrizio_, anzitutto devi dire al pc di fare boot dalla usb, dopodichè segui la guida per l'installazione
<glpiana> !installazione | Fabrizio_
<ubot-it> Fabrizio_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Fabrizio_> Ilo pc fa boot da usb
<Fabrizio_> carica tutto
<Fabrizio_> cioè esce la schermata con i 4 pallini di ubuntu
<Fabrizio_> ma poi esce la schermata nera del terminale con dei comandi
<glpiana> Fabrizio_, allora puoi porvare con qualche opzione di boot. quando avvii e vedi il disegno della tastiera in basso, premi un tasto, scegli la lingua, premi f6, selezioni nomodeset e procedi con l'avivo
<Fabrizio_> Scusa ma non ti seguo ^^"
<Fabrizio_> non compare nessuna tastiera
<Fabrizio_> Avvio il pc
<glpiana> Fabrizio_, che versione di ubuntu stai installando?
<Fabrizio_> 11.10
<glpiana> Fabrizio_, allora la prima schermata che vedi ha in absso due icone
<glpiana> *basso
<Fabrizio_> espongo il problema
<Fabrizio_> avvio il pc
<glpiana> Fabrizio_, ok, ma non andare a capo continuamente
<glpiana> non sei su amsn
<Fabrizio_> carica una schermata che dice : Installa ubuntu sull'hard disk
<Fabrizio_> premo invio ed escono i 4 pallini con scritto 'Ubuntu' dopodiché una schermata nera del terminale con istruzioni in inglese e non so cosa digitare per procedere
<glpiana> Fabrizio_, ha altre voci quella schermata?
<Fabrizio_> Certo, c'è qualcosa tipo 'Run form this usb' 'Install' 'test memory'
<Fabrizio_> 'Help'
<glpiana> Fabrizio_, oki, allora  in basso vedrai i tasti f1 f2 etc etc
<glpiana> Fabrizio_, quello che devi premere è f6
<Fabrizio_> nella schermata con le funzioni che ti ho citato sopra?
<glpiana> Fabrizio_, sì
<Fabrizio_> ora provo e ti dico ;)
<glpiana> Fabrizio_, se premi f6 ti appare un piccolo menu. seleziona nomodeset
<Fabrizio_> appena posso ti dico
<Fabrizio_> non esce nomodeset
<Fabrizio_> fa semplicemente bip
<glpiana> fesi apre un menu?
<Fabrizio_> C'è 'Installer boot menu'
<Fabrizio_> Ma indica il 'titolo' del menu in cui mi trovo, che non è altro che il menu con le funzioni 'Run ubuntu from this USB' 'Install ubuntu on a hard disk' 'test memory' 'boot from first hard disk' 'advanced options' 'help'
<glpiana> Fabrizio_, ma sei sicuro sia una iso funzionante di ubuntu?
<Fabrizio_> Ho seguito tutte le istruzioni
<Fabrizio_> ho scaricato la iso
<Fabrizio_> e con il programma pendrivelinux ho creato la usb
<glpiana> la iso della live o della alternate?
<Fabrizio_>  Mi spiazzi con questa domanda xD Sulla homepage di ubuntu 'è il tasto download ed io ho cliccato lì e seguito le istruzioni
<filo1234> Fabrizio_: vai su advanced options
<glpiana> Fabrizio_, non mi convince sta cosa. se hai advanced option mi sa che è la alternate
<Fabrizio_> advanced options ha solamente 'exit'
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> ch eopzione avanzata!!
<filo1234> Fabrizio_: riscarica l'iso va e rifai la pennina
<glpiana> !release | Fabrizio_ scarica da qui
<ubot-it> Fabrizio_ scarica da qui: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> Fabrizio_, e poi usa questo http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Fabrizio_> Per formattare la penna usb basta cancellare tutti i dati manualmente oppure c'è qualche procedura da seguire?
<glpiana> Fabrizio_, cancellare i dati non è formattare
<Fabrizio_> Bene, per 'svuotare' la pennetta e riutilizzarla per Ubuntu come devo fare? Cancellare i dati di ubuntu manualmente?
<filo1234> formattare
<glpiana> Fabrizio_, lo fai da windows o da ubuntu?
<Fabrizio_> Da Windows
<alecv> salve
<alecv> dopo un brusco arresto, non mi appare più i pannelli di xubuntu, neanche se vado su configura xfce
<DavideCamp_> glpiana, scusa il disturbo... prima credo mi avessi scritto un messaggio ma poi è stata tolta la corrente quindi ho letto solo le prime lettere
<DavideCamp_> puoi riscrivermelo?
<alecv> c'era un comando da terminale che nn ricordo x riavviare i pannelli
<Drizamanuber> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> <glpiana> DavideCamp, ok, dami loutput di: lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> Fabrizio_, ci clicchi col destro -> formatta
<glpiana> alecv, resetta xfce rinominando la dir nascosta .xfce o .xfce4. se non la trovi, guarda sotto .config
<DavideCamp_> davide@davide-desktop:~$ lspci | grep -i vga 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)
<Fabrizio_> Grazie, ma la iso devo prepararla sempre con lo stesso programma 'Universal-USB-Installer' ?
<glpiana> DavideCamp_, metti lsmod su  pastebin
<Drizamanuber> non riesco a installare i driver per la scheda video ati/amd su ubuntu 11.10, il messaggio di errore dice di controllare il registro /var/log/jockey.log, l'ho guardato ma non ci capisco niente
<glpiana> Fabrizio_, con unetbootin che ti ho seganlato sopra
<alecv> glp come resetto xfce?
<DavideCamp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718807/
<Fabrizio_> Ok grazie, proverò
<Fabrizio_> vi terrò aggiornati ^^
<peppeuz> salve! glpiana, se ci sei ancora ti comunico che con gli ati disabilitati il problema di scale addons non sembra presentarsi
<glpiana> peppeuz, bene
<glpiana> alecv, leggendo quello che ti ho scritto per esempio
<alecv> glpiana,  xfce4_chebello rinominato, ora come resetto xfce?
<glpiana> alecv, basta, hai fatto. logout e poi rientra
<peppeuz> però non posso utilizzare quelli open, avevo troppi problemi: microscatti nello scrolling e durata della batteria ridicola. Devo dire invece che i Catalyst mi stanno dando soddisfazioni, la batteria va benone
<peppeuz> quindi mi sa che farò a meno dello scale addons :(
<alecv> ah resettare intendevi solo rinominare? Azz non sapevo ciò :)=
<glpiana> DavideCamp_, boh. ce penso. se trvo qualcosa ti avviso
<Fabrizio_> glpiana, la prova ora è 'magicamente' partita dopo aver eseguito un test memory
<Fabrizio_> Ora provo l'installazione
<DavideCamp_> grazie! :) a presto!
<peppeuz> volevo chiedere un'altra cosa, giò che ci sono: ho installato gpointing-devices-settings per impostare l'emulazione del tasto centrale per il mio toucpad, ma sembra che al riavvio l'opzione venga "dimenticata"
<peppeuz> (nonostante sia ancora selezionata)
<Drizamanuber> non riesco a installare i driver per la scheda video ati/amd su ubuntu 11.10, il messaggio di errore dice di controllare il registro /var/log/jockey.log, l'ho guardato ma non ci capisco niente
<peppeuz> Drizamanuber: stai utilizzando l'applicazione Driver Aggiuntivi?
<peppeuz> se sì, lascia stare: anch'io ho avuto un sacco di problemi per la mia scheda ATI con Ubuntu 11.10. Ho risolto scaricandoli dal sito ufficiale ed installandoli da terminale
<peppeuz> segui questa guida semplicissima: http://www.lffl.org/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-problemi-con-schede.html
<peppeuz> Drizamanuber_:  ma hai letto quello che ho scritto?
<glpiana> peppeuz, per cortesia non postare guide non ufficiali in questo canale
<Drizamanuber_> peppeuz: perchè?
<peppeuz> scusami glpiana, non trovavo quella ufficiale (che comunque è identica, avevo verificato)
<alecv_> glpiana, niente pannelli
<peppeuz> glpiana scusa l'assillo, ma per il problema con gpointing-device-settings sai dirmi niente?
<glpiana> peppeuz, non so che sia
<peppeuz> glpiana: sarebbe l' "evoluzione" di gsynaptics, se lo conosci
<glpiana> peppeuz, e che problema avrebbe?
<peppeuz> praticamente penso che non venga richiamato all'avvio, perché le impostazioni che avevo settato non partono. Se poi lo avvio e lo chiudo, funziona tutto di nuovo
<glpiana> peppeuz, mettilo in avvio automatico
<saybor> salve,vorrei ripristinare il S.O come se fosse a nuovo appena installato , è possibile farlo senza dover usare la chiavetta o il cd d'installazione ??
<glpiana> saybor, vuoi eliminare gli aggiornamenti fatti?
<alecv> glpiana, allora ho dato il commando da terminale xfce4-panel e mi da questo errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/718820/
<saybor> glpiana , vorrei fare una bella pulizia e togliere tutto quello che mi sono portato da un paio di anni , insomma riformattare
<glpiana> alecv, secondo me qualcosa è andato perso
<alecv> mixer plugin?
<alecv> si è bloccato li il terminale
<glpiana> alecv, boh, vai a sapere. vai in livecd e fai un controllo del disco anzitutto
<glpiana> saybor, non ha senso fare i formattoni. disinstalla i programmi che non ti interessano, facendo la disinstallazione completa ed eliminando le configurazioni dalla tua home
<alecv> il cd è ok già controllato
<alecv> ma sono due settimane che ho installato che c'entra ora il cd live?
<glpiana> alecv, e chi se ne frega della salute del cd :D
<alecv> controllo di quale disco?
<glpiana> alecv, se è andata via la corrente magari il filesystem si è sminchiato
<alecv> il rigido?
<alecv> no siccome si è impallato il pc
<alecv> ho fatto esci dal pc
<glpiana> e vabbè, fa nulla. vado. ciao
<alecv> e ho riavviato dopo
<alecv> ciao
<Drizamanuber_> non riesco ad installare i driver per la scheda video ati/amd su ubuntu 11.10, mi da errore e mi dice di controllare il registro /var/log/jockey.log
<Drizamanuber_> questo è il registro: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/718827/
<saybor> glpiana , capisco che possa nn avere senso , solo che vorrei proprio fare il formattone  alla vecchia maniera
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: ciao, hai tempo per aiutarmi?
<jester-> spe tel
<Drizamanuber_> ok
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: cu fu
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/718827/
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: sarebbe?
<Drizamanuber_> questo è il registro che mi dice di controllare dopo che ho provato ad installare, senza successo i driver per una scheda ati / amd, su un pavilion dv6 con ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: se il gestore driver esterni non vede nulla è buono il driver ope radeon che è sviluppato dalla comunità, quindi togli fglrx che hai installato
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: se scrivo fglrx, in ubuntu software center nella pagina degli installati, escono due file, driver aggiuntivi (jockey-gtk) e driver ATI binario per X.org, quali elimino?
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: faccio un riavvio, torno subito
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: lasa sta quello che vedi nel center, disinstalla fglrx che hai installato e se poi driver esterni non vede nulla va bene cosi
<saybor> salve,vorrei ripristinare il S.O come se fosse a nuovo appena installato , è possibile farlo senza dover usare la chiavetta o il cd ?
<jester-> saybor: non è possibile
<saybor> jester, ok grazie
<Drizamanuber> jester-: eccomi
<Mattia_> salve a tutti..
<jester-> Drizamanuber: levato il drivero?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: rinominato xorg.conf?
<Drizamanuber> jester-: non ancora, devo eliminarli tutti e due?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: direi di si
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ok
<jester-> rinominalo i lfile
<Drizamanuber> quale file?
<Drizamanuber> jester-:  mi dici la riga di comando corretta?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Drizamanuber> jester-: fatto, driver eliminati e riga di comando digitata
<geko> buongiorno
<jester-> Drizamanuber: sudo service gdm restart
<Mattia_> ragazzi, potete aiutarmi sull' installazione di ubuntu
<jester-> Drizamanuber: se non va sudo service ligthdm restart
<Drizamanuber> gdm: unregnized service
<geko> è possibile trovare una una iso per un usbcd per la 11.10
<jester-> geko: la usb la si fa con la iso normale
<Drizamanuber> jester-: anche il secondo non va
<jester-> !usb | geko
<ubot-it> geko: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<geko> ma vorrei  avviare la usb da cd
<geko> ho un portatile gericom
<jester-> Drizamanuber: riavvia
<geko> che non avvia da usb
<Drizamanuber> ok
<jester-> geko: ha il cdrom?
<geko> jester-, volevo creare un cd per avviare la usb
<geko> si
<jester-> geko: a quale pro
<geko> humm
<geko> diversi
<jester-> geko: usi direttamente il cd
<geko> ho creato una usb 11.10 permanente
<geko> ma purtroppo dal gericom non parte
<alecv> salve
<geko> se non trovo un avvio da cd per l a usb
<Marcofe> ragazzi salve a tutti ... che distribuzione mi consigliate per eee 701?!?Naturalmente ubuntu! D
<Marcofe> :d
<geko> ho trovato un cd per avviare una usb per la 8.10 ma mi servirebbe per la 11.10
<alecv> dopo un brusco riavvio mi sono spariti i pannelli di xubuntu, facendo xfce4-panel mi da un errore il terminale e si blocca li, se chiudo il terminale i pannelli appena ricomparsi spariscono di nuovo http://paste.ubuntu.com/718820/
<alecv> Marcofe, caratteristiche del eee?
<jester-> geko: mi pare di aver visto qualcosa dalle parti di majorana
<jester-> alecv: xfce4-panel & exit
<Marcofe> alecv 701
<Marcofe> ovvero
<geko> jester-, esatto ma ha il cd per la usb 8.10
<Marcofe> celeron 900 mhz
<Marcofe> 1 gb di ram
<FloodBotIt2> Marcofe: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<geko> io lo volevo per la 11.10
<alecv> jester-,  grazie
<alecv> xubuntu dovrebbe essere idela x te
<Marcofe> alecv  celeron 900 mhz, 1gb ram 4 gb di hd
<alecv> Marcofe, xubuntu
<alecv> Marcofe, se la live non va, usa la alternate
<alecv> jester-, xchè solamente con xfce4-panel ,mi dava quell'errore del mixer audio?
<UbuntuNoUnity> salve a tutti, volevo chiedervi una cosa siguarda a ubuntu 11.10...Dato che a me unity non poace affatto c'è un modo per ripassare a gnome2 ??? Grazie in anticipo
<jester-> alecv: conosco xfce solo di sfuggita
<UbuntuNoUnity> riguarda*
<jester-> UbuntuNoUnity: certo
<UbuntuNoUnity> JESTER-, per favore dimmelo sono disperatissimo
<jester-> UbuntuNoUnity: installa gnome-session-fallback
<alecv> ubuntulog, quanto ti autentichi credo che puoi scegliere se avviarlo con gnome o unity (se l'hai installato)
<UbuntuNoUnity> da terminale ?
<jester-> UbuntuNoUnity: poi al gdm/lightdm scegli il classic, per pacioccare le barre serve cliccare destro+alt
<jester-> UbuntuNoUnity: installa piure gnome-shell, se hai il 3d, e dai una occhiata
<UbuntuNoUnity> JESTER-, sempre da terminale lo installo gnome-session-fallback ?
<jester-> UbuntuNoUnity: da dove ti pare
<UbuntuNoUnity> JESTER-, ok grazie millle :D
<alecv> jester-,  sul portatile ho una ati radeon express 200 con supporto 3d, ubuntu 11.10 non installa driver propretari, ma mi avvia unity solo 2d
<jester-> UbuntuNoUnity: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback gnome-shell se ti ingorilla il terminale
<UbuntuNoUnity> JESTER-, ok grazie millle
<alecv> sulla docu,mentazione ufficiale dice che la scheda è supportata per il 3d
<jester-> alecv: glxinfo | grep rendering cosa dice
<alecv> mmm devo avviare il portatile
<alecv> te lo dico subito
<Drizamanuber> jester-: eccomi
<jester-> Drizamanuber: glxinfo | grep rendering
<UbuntuNoUnity> JESTER-, scusami ma ubuntu 11.04 non è un LTS vero
<jester-> UbuntuNoUnity: mi pare di no
<UbuntuNoUnity> JESTER-, ok grazie
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ecco cosa è successo, quando l'ho spento è uscita la scritta lightdm mainprocess killed, l'ho spento, quando ho riavviato è riapparso il logo di edubuntu, che pprima non appariva più, adesso però non riesco più a fare niente quando entro, è sparito il tasto per spegnere e la barra di unity
<Drizamanuber> jester-: adesso sono entrato con ubuntu 11.04 su un'altra partizione
<jester-> Drizamanuber: al lightdm vai in tty con control-alt-f2, ti autentichi e dai: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback gdm
<jester-> Drizamanuber: ti chiederà cosa mettere a default e scegli gdm. riavvi e entri con gnome classi no effetti
<jester-> sti pirla hanno messo solo unity
<Drizamanuber> jester-: adesso provo
<Simona> uso ubuntu 11.10 e non riesco ad attivare il bluetooth... anke schiacciando il tasto nel pc, nn si accende il led... come posso risolvere?
<jester-> Simona: rfkill list cosa risponde
<Simona> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/718869/
<jester-> Simona: proprio non lo c'è, sudo apt-get install blueman
<Nio> #a
<Simona> jester-: ho fatto quel comando... ora?
<jester-> Simona: cd  /usr/share/doc/bluez/examples/
<jester-> Simona: hcitool dev
<Simona> jester-: ok fatto poi?
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ci sono
<jester-> Drizamanuber: glxinfo | grep rendering
<jester-> Simona:  hcitool dev  ha risposto qualcosa?
<Simona> jester-:  tutti@ubuntu:/usr/share/doc/bluez/examples$ hcitool dev Devices: tutti@ubuntu:/usr/share/doc/bluez/examples$
<Simona> jester-: ha risposto -> Devices: <- null altro
<Drizamanuber> jester-: dice che non è installato!! lo installo con il comando che mi ha dato?
<jester-> si
<jester-> Simona: prova a riavviare va
<Simona> ok
<Drizamanuber> jester-: fatto, adesso?
<Drizamanuber> jester-: poi potrò rimettere unity?
<Simona> jester-:  ho riavviato ma il bluetooth non funziona (ancora)... come posso risolvere?
<jester-> Simona: su winzoz funza?
<Simona> jester-: yes
<jester-> Simona: sudo rfkill
<jester-> Simona: sudo rfkill list
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: qual'era il driver da installare al posto di fgx.....
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: glxinfo | grep rendering cosa dice
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: mi sa che hai cannibalizzato il sistema
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: installazione resca?
<jester-> fresca*
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: sì, la settimana scorsa
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: meglio se reinstallo?
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: hai dati?
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: direi di reinstallare
<Drizamanuber_> no, l'ho installato su una partizione vuota
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: e non mettere nessun driver
<jester-> poi vediamo
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: ok allora reinstallo, tu tra mezz'ora sei ancora qui?
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: ci dovrei essere
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: ok a dopo
<Simona> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/718893/
<Simona_> jester-: sorry mi ero disconnessa... t è arrivato il pastebin?
<jester-> Simona_: hai riavviato?
<Simona_> jester-: dovevo riavviare nuovamente dopo quell ultimo comando ke mi hai scritto?
<jester-> Simona_: no dopo aver installato blueman
<Simona_> jester-:  dopo aver istallato blueman ho riavviato
<jester-> Simona_: sembra proprio che non lo veda, è integarto?
<jester-> integrato
<Simona_> jeste-: si
<Simona2> jester-: c 6? come posso risolvere?
<jester-> Simona2: piando una miniusb
<Simona2> jester-: cioè? nn posso usare bluetooth integrato come su Windows?
<jester-> Simona2: sudo apt-get install --reinstall bluez blues-alsa blues-alsa
<jester-> Simona2: sudo apt-get install --reinstall blueman
<Simona_> jester-:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/718916/
<jester-> nada?
<Simona_> jester-: chiedevi a me.. nada?
<jester-> Simona_: si non è apparsa l'icona sulla barra?
<Simona_> jester-: no
<jester-> Simona_: usi unity?
<cristian_c> alecv, l'hai dato quel comando?
<Simona_> jester-: yes
<alecv> quiale?
<Simona_> jester-: cosa faccio?
<jester-> Simona_: Simona_ gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<cristian_c> alecv, quello che ti ho consigliato in query
<jester-> Simona_: esci e rientra da unity
<enzos> salve ragazzi, ho un problemino con openssl, voglio creare un digest x quel file ma prima me lo faceva, ora nn più come mai? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/718938/
<Simona_> jester-:  -> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']" <- lo devo scrivere su terminale?
<cristian_c> enzos, ma era quello che ti avevo detto ieri
<jester-> Simona_: o col rossetto sullo schermo
<alecv> ma oggi?
<OverMe> enzos, perché quel file non esiste o è in un'altra cartella
<enzos> scusa ma ieri si era scollegato tutto qua, cmq faccio pw?
<enzos> no esiste ed è nella cartella di penssl
<cristian_c> alecv, certo
<Simona_> jester-:  mi scrive comando nn trovato
<cristian_c> lol
<laidon> buonasera a tutti
<jester-> Simona_: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"  copia incolla bene
<cristian_c> enzos, ti avevo detto di digitare ls -al
<OverMe> enzos, quindi non è nella cartella da cui lanci il comando openssl
<enzos> ecco cosa mi dà http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/718941/
<OverMe> e dove sarebbe quel file?
<cristian_c> il file pdf non c'è
<Simona_> fatto.. cosa devo fare ora?
<alecv> ero caduto
<cristian_c> alecv, comunque adesso l'hai digitato?
<Simona_> jester-: fatto.. cosa devo fare ora?
<cristian_c> enzos, entra nella cartella del pdf
<laidon> ho notato che le applicazioni del messaging menu (quali notifica mail, gwibber, backup) non memorizzano l'account inserito e lo chiedono ogni volta che li apro. Sapreste darmi una mano per cortesia? Grazie.
<enzos> ok entrato
<cristian_c> enzos, ora digita il comando corretto e completo
<enzos> calcolato mille grazie cristian c, però le altre volte nn bisognava far cosi, cmq grazie
<cristian_c> enzos, non importa che entri nella directory,però almeno devi digitare il percorso completo del file
<Simona_> jester-: ho incollato  il comando, dopo cosa faccio?
<alecv> cristian_c, non so quale è il commando
<alecv> ero caduto
<cristian_c> alecv, acpi -t
<cristian_c> alecv, però l'ho digitato prima che uscissi :D
<alecv> ma dici per la batteria?
<cristian_c> alecv, ovvio
<waittime> jester-: c6?
<alecv> non l'ho digitato perchè ero caduto
<jester-> Simona_: dopo dai enter
<jester-> waittime: eh
<Simona_> jester-: si fatto nn mi da nnt
<alecv> e ora sono sul fisso
<alecv> mi segno il comando
<jester-> Simona_: non deve dare niente, termina sessione e torna
<Simona_> ok
<cristian_c> alecv, ok
<enzos> ragazzi ora voglio solo firmare il file di testo contenente l'sha1 del pdf con la chiave privata ma mi dà questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/718947/
<laidon> ho notato che le applicazioni del messaging menu (quali notifica mail, gwibber, backup) non memorizzano l'account inserito e lo chiedono ogni volta che li apro. Sapreste darmi una mano per cortesia? Grazie.
<maubuntu> ragazzi il mio gestore dischi mi dice che ho un settore danneggiato come faccio a risolvere il problema con ubuntu
<jester-> maubuntu: fai sudo fsck -c /dev/sdxx
<jester-> maubuntu: a partizione smontata
<jester-> maubuntu: ma prepara un hd nuovo che questo è ciucco
<maubuntu> jester-: ho un solo settore danneggiato e lo lo stesso settore risulta come pendende in attesa di rimappatura
<maubuntu> jester-: forse potre risolvere con qualcosa
<jester-> maubuntu: -c segna i settori danneggiati allo scopo di non scriverli
<maubuntu> jester-: vero però io voglio scriverci sopra perchè il gestore disco mi dice che se riesco a scriverci allora il settore si ripara
<cristian_c> enzos, come sempre ls -al
<jester-> maubuntu: le balle di frate giulio si riparano, è un danno fisico
<maubuntu> jester-:
<maubuntu> jester-: http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=5447
<jester-> maubuntu: pendenti non è rovinato, fai un fsck
<laidon> jester-, sul mio problema degli account non memorizzati sai dirmi nulla?
<jester-> laidon: proprio non saprei
<laidon> 'naggia
<maubuntu> jester-: fsck -c???
<enzos> fatto ma quando  faccio verify mi dice verification failure http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/718965/
<jester-> maubuntu: -c impiega un po ma male non fa
<maubuntu> jester-: ok grazie 1000...sei sempre molto molto utile
<Holden> maubuntu, sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda   su pastebin
<enzos> mi dà questo dopo aver fatto la verifica http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/718967/
<cristian_c> enzos, hai controllato nel man di openssl la sintassi?
<maubuntu> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/718969/
<jester-> è Holden che legge i geroglifici
<aiutubuntu> Buonasera a tutti e a tutte, chissa' se potete aiutarmi su 2 cose? La prima e' se installo ubuntu 11.10 c'e' modo per aggiornare senza ri installare tutto
<jester-> Holden: <maubuntu> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/718969/
<jester-> aiutubuntu: cioè?
<aiutubuntu> jester ho dei files video audio ecc. non vorrei perderli
<enzos> si anche perchè ho firmato il data.txt che contiene il digest con la seguente sintassi che mi sembra corretta http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/718972/
<Holden> maubuntu, sudo smartctl -t short /dev/sda   ti dirà quando completa il test
<jester-> aiutubuntu: adesso cosa hai come sistema
<Holden> maubuntu, quando completa vediamo un altro sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<aiutubuntu> ho 10.04
<Holden> maubuntu, però vedo che ha registrato diversi errori, forse il disco sta iniziando ad avere problemi
<Simona-> jester-: sn andata a controllare su xp, nn funzionano più neanche lì
<jester-> aiutubuntu: devi installare sopra senza far formattare la partizione o dovresti fare 3 aggiornamenti, comunque un backup dei dati è sempre raccomandato
<maubuntu> Holden: spero proprio di no!!non ce la faccio piu a cambiare hard disk...spero di risolvere e di riparare il settore danneggiato
<jester-> Simona-: allora si è inciuccato
<aiutubuntu> non sono mai stato capace di fare back up come si fa?
<Holden> maubuntu, perchè quanti ne hai cambiato?
<jester-> Holden: il ctl da informazioni o ripara pure
<maubuntu> in 6 anni 3
<Holden> jester-, da informazioni e permette di effettuare diversi test: short, long, conveyance etc
<Holden> maubuntu, hmm, strano però come mai ti muoiono?
<Holden> maubuntu, non è che per caso il pc è messo in un posto poco stabile o prende delle botte?
<Simona-> jester-: vbb grazie mille scusa il disturbo :-)
<maubuntu> Holden: Mi piace provare troppo quindi troppe formattazioni,troppo tempo a scaricare iso di distro ecc
<Holden> maubuntu, faccio anche io lo stesso, ma ho dischi che hanno 10 anni
<maubuntu> Holden: puo darsi perchè la sera lo tengo sulle ginocchia e quando mi alzo lo appoggio a volte poco delicatamente sul tavolo
<jester-> Simona-: piati una miniusb se il bluetooth ti ingorilla
<Holden> maubuntu, portatile?
<aiutubuntu> vengo alla seconda domanda, sto usando kino video come faccio a modificare lo sfondo di un filmato coprente una zona in particolare?
<jester-> !backup | aiutubuntu
<ubot-it> aiutubuntu: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<maubuntu> Holden: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/718979/
<aiutubuntu> grazie ubot-it
<aiutubuntu> vengo alla seconda domanda, sto usando kino video come faccio a modificare lo sfondo di un filmato coprente una zona in particolare?
<cristian_c> enzos, occorrerebbe controllare il file bss_file.c
<Holden> maubuntu, il test l'ha completato senza errori... se vuoi puoi fare quello completo, ma dura 108 minuti
<jester-> aiutubuntu: spostati in chat per kino & co per cortesia
<enzos> e come si controlla e che file è? scusa l'ignoranza
<jester-> !chat | aiutubuntu
<ubot-it> aiutubuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<aiutubuntu> ok
<cristian_c> enzos, può darsi che ti manchi qualche pacchetto
<maubuntu> Holden: come si fa e a cosa serve
<cristian_c> enzos, locate bss_file.c
<Holden> maubuntu, si fa con     sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda      serve a controllare se il disco sta morendo
<enzos> ci sta il file
<maubuntu> Holden: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/718985/    a me da questo che vuol dire...
<aiutubuntu> come trovo la chat?
<Holden> maubuntu perfetto, dice "Test will complete after Tue Oct 25 20:42:05 2011" finisce a quell'ora
<jester-> Holden: e l'output?
<maubuntu> Holden: e poi devo postare dinuovo sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<Holden> maubuntu si, jester- con quel comando vedi se il test è andato a buon fine alla voce "SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1"
<cristian_c> enzos, trovalo
<enzos> eccolo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/718988/
<cristian_c> enzos, beh, posta il file
<enzos> come posta il file? scusami cristian
<cristian_c> enzos, apri il file, lo selezioni e usi pastebin
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> *selezioni il contenuto
<enzos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/718997/
<cristian_c> enzos, il pacchetto libcrypt-openssl-rsa-perl è installato?
<enzos> non so come faccio a vedere?
<cristian_c> enzos, ad esempio dal gestore pacchetti
<enzos> installatoù
<cristian_c> enzos, ok, era già instalato
<cristian_c> *installato
<enzos> mi dà poi sempre verification failure
<cristian_c> enzos, sudo apt-get install libcrypto++-dev libcrypto++-doc libcrypto++-utils
<enzos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/719020/
<cristian_c> enzos, hai dei problemi con apt
<enzos> e quindi
<cristian_c> enzos,che diventano prioritari rispetto al tuo problema
<Holden> enzos, stai usando un proxy?
<enzos> si
<Holden> questo è il problema enzos
<cristian_c> enzos, in pratica non puoi neanche installare i pacchetti della distro
<enzos> e lo so sto proxy
<Holden> enzos google suggerisce di lanciare in un terminale:   export http_proxy=http://usernameassword@proxy:MYPORT    e poi ridare apt-get
<Holden> enzos, altrimenti http://lmgtfy.com/?q=apt-get+407+%20Proxy+Authentication+Required
<chiofalo> ciao a tutti, ho appena aggiornato ma non mi funzionano i flash player che faccio?
<bobbybong> chiofalo, installa flashplugin-installer
<chiofalo> ciao bobbybong ho istallato quello dal sito ufficiale adobe, riavviato ma non funzionava, poi disistallato sai darmi una dritta?
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<fester-> Buonasera
<enzos> ragazzi non riesco a combattere col proxy
<cristian_c> enzos, Holden è uscito :)
<mystkid> qualcuno sa come si dice venite in contro in inglese
<mystkid> questo è quello che intendo :    Venitemi incontro in qualche modo, ho mandato a voi il pezzo perchè leggendo sui forum parlano bene di voi e adesso proprio a me capita sta cosa.
<enzos> come faccio a scaricare tolgiendo il problema proxy
<fester-> mystkid: to come greet
<mystkid> si ma nel contesto non è corrett
<cristian_c> enzos, hai cercato sul forum riguardo la questione dei proxy?
<enzos> si ho provato alcune soluzioni ma niente
<enzos> sempre 407 error
<cristian_c> ernzos, ma le hai capite almeno le soluzioni?
<soljoker> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<soljoker> buonasera, sono passato da poco a ubuntu 11.10, ma il gestore pacchetti dove caspiterina è messo?
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get synaptic
<bobbybong> soljoker,
<soljoker> tnx
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<soljoker> nel frattempo che ci sei
<soljoker> ho un asus eeepc 1000h, che driver devo installare per la webcam?
<bobbybong> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<soljoker> già, ma non so quali devo installare
<soljoker> poi ho un altro problema
<soljoker> il touchpad
<soljoker> non riesco a fare il doppio click quello per trattenere, a volte funziona a volte no, come mai?
<bobbybong> ! touchpad
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad
<soljoker> non capisco perché uno installa il SO e deve perdere altre 2 ore a sistemare (ovviamente non mi aspetto risposta) :D
<bobbybong> perché chi produce hardware non pensa a linux ecco il perché
<soljoker> mortacci loro
<soljoker> è normale che non ho il file xorg.conf?
<bobbybong> si
<soljoker> la cosa strana è che con ubuntu 10.10 era tutto ultraperfetto
<soljoker> inoltre mentre ho fatto l'installazione di 11.10, il sistema mi ha scattato la foto con la web e l'ha messa come immagine dell'utente
<bobbybong> io uso kde non so per gnome
<soljoker> ora perché la web non deve funzionare?
<bobbybong> ma mi funziona tutto
<soljoker> col touchpad ho avuto problemi anche con xubuntu
<Panaclerio_> ciao a tutti, non trovo più il modo di rimettere nel pannello in alto l'applet della stampante
<Panaclerio_> ciao a tutti, non trovo più il modo di rimettere nel pannello in alto l'applet della stampante
<laserbuntu> ciao, come si modificano i permessi ai gruppi in ubuntu 11.10
<laserbuntu> ciao, qualcuno sa rispondermi
<laserbuntu> ??
<remix_tj> laserbuntu: cosa vuol dire "come si modificano i permessi ai gruppi"?
<remix_tj> vuoi modificare i permessi di un gruppo relativamente ad un file?
<remix_tj> (o directory tanto e' lo stesso)
<laserbuntu> ho installato virtualbox e mi dice che non ho accesso alle porte usb perché non ho l'abilitazione a vboxusers
<frank01> raga ciao a tutti!!!
<frank01> non riesco a fare l'ibernazione e la sospensione col mio netbook da quando ho fatto l'avanzamento a 11.10...
<soljoker> salve, mi servirebbe una guida per modificare i  valori del comando synclient -l
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, ciao ti ricordi di me?
<BetaBrain> we stefano-net si come va
<BetaBrain> sei tornato
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, scusami per l'altro giorno sono andato via senza salutare
<BetaBrain> tranqui
<stefano-net> avevo un impegno e non mi ero accorto di quanto fosse tardi
<stefano-net> comunque ti volevo dire che anche cambiando il kernel il problema sussiste
<BetaBrain> per che cosa era ricordami
<stefano-net> schedaa wifi non funzionante
<BetaBrain> a ok
<BetaBrain> che kernel avevi messo
<stefano-net> bella domanda me lo avevi dato tu...
<stefano-net> aspetta forse ho ancora i download
<stefano-net> linux-image-2.6.38-020638-generic_2.6.38-020638.201103151303
<stefano-net> questo
<BetaBrain> a ok
<BetaBrain> quello di natty
<Panaclerio_> ciao a tutti, non trovo più il modo di rimettere nel pannello in alto l'applet della stampante
<BetaBrain> e non va
<stefano-net> si
<BetaBrain> che pall
<stefano-net> no non va...
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, prova con l'ultimo kernel
<BetaBrain> 3.1
<BetaBrain> dovrei rivedere tutto l'ambaradan
<stefano-net> che intendi?
<BetaBrain> che non e che mi posso ricordare tutto ciò che abbiamo fatto
<BetaBrain> e cmq e un problema generale
<BetaBrain> molti altri hanno lo stesso problema purtroppo
<stefano-net> mi sembra che il problema fosse che non c'erano i driver della scheda
<stefano-net> nel caso non andasse con il kernel 3.1 formatto?
<stefano-net> non ho dati sul computer solo la palla di dover riconfigurare tutto da capo...
<BetaBrain> aspe
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, mi stampi lsmod
<stefano-net> sono connesso con una penna usb wifi falsa il risualtato?
<stefano-net> stefano-net@stefanonet-AOD260:~$ lsmod
<stefano-net> Module                  Size  Used by
<stefano-net> rt73usb                27029  0
<stefano-net> crc_itu_t              12627  1 rt73usb
<stefano-net> rt2x00usb              20092  1 rt73usb
<FloodBotIt2> stefano-net: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<stefano-net> rt2x00lib              48114  2 rt73usb,rt2x00usb
<BetaBrain> non qui stefano-net
<BetaBrain> !paste | stefano-net
<ubot-it> stefano-net: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stefano-net> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719169/
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, mi fai rivedere usb
<stefano-net> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719178/
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, so gia che dirai di no comunque ho teamweaver installato...
<BetaBrain> cosa centra
<stefano-net> ...se lo volessi usare...
<BetaBrain> uhmm
<BetaBrain> non credo risolviamo
<BetaBrain> se e un problema interno che non carica quel maledetto driver
<stefano-net> era una idea...
<BetaBrain> si capisco
<BetaBrain> ridammi lsusb
<BetaBrain> solo la stringa della scheda
<stefano-net> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719178/
<BetaBrain> no
<BetaBrain> lsusb
<BetaBrain> incolla qui solo la stringa della wifi
<stefano-net> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719188/
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, ma dove sta la scheda interessata questa  WL-172 Wireless Network USB Adapter 54g Turbo
<lava_> ciao
<stefano-net> attaccata al netbook tramite usb
<BetaBrain> si ma qual è
<stefano-net> la sitecom funzina è quella con qui mi connetto a internet
<BetaBrain> allora mi dici qual è che deve funzionare
<stefano-net> la scheda interna del netbook
<BetaBrain> ok nome
<BetaBrain> ops
<BetaBrain> vero scusa
<stefano-net> atheros ar9285
<BetaBrain> lspci
<BetaBrain> scusa
<BetaBrain> lspci
<lava_> posso distrurbare con alcune domande da principiante?
<BetaBrain> !chiedi | lava_
<ubot-it> lava_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<stefano-net> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719199/
<BetaBrain> lspci -k
<stefano-net> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719206/
<joelez> ciao, ho l'audio che va a scatti e il syslog pieno di queste righe : http://paste.ubuntu.com/719204/   come potei risolvere? grazie
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, come puoi vedere Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<BetaBrain> 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e016
<BetaBrain> 	Kernel driver in use: ath9k
<BetaBrain> 	Kernel modules: ath9k
<FloodBotIt2> BetaBrain: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<BetaBrain> si FloodBotIt2  erano 2 righe su :P
<BetaBrain> il driver e caricato e modulo idem
<stefano-net> quindi?
<stefano-net> sono fottuto vero?
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, modprobe -l > moduli
<BetaBrain> poi copia il file e vediamo
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, sapete dirmi un driver sostitutivo per i driver della scheda video ati / amd?
<Drizamanuber> per ubuntu 11.10, visto che quelli forniti dai proprietari non funzionano
<joelez> ciao, sono su oneiric 64bit, l'audio va a scatti con tutti i programmi tranne che vlc. L'hardware dell'audio funziona perfettamente su windows 7. Su oneiric  il syslog è pieno di queste righe : http://paste.ubuntu.com/719204/   come potei risolvere? grazie :)
<Drizamanuber> ciao cristian c
<cristian_c> ciao, Drizamanuber
<BetaBrain> joelez, abbiamo capito attendi che qualcuno si faccia avanti
<cristian_c> ho un problema. Per far funzionare la tastiera con i tasti speciali, ho dovuto installare un programma chiamato keytouch e utilizzare l'editor per configurare i tasti del dispositivo
<cristian_c> Il problema è che, nonostante keytouch editor riconosca al volo i tasti e le sue naturali funzioni, alcuni tasti catturati identificano dei codici differenti da quelli associati con gli stessi tasti catturati con xev
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ho un problema con la scheda video ati / amd sai aiutarmi?
<joelez> BetaBrain ho aggiunto info però nel secondo msg ;)
<cristian_c> il sistema allora, quando vengono premuti questi tasti, invece di dare ascolto a keytouch, privilegia i codici di xev, e quindi la configurazione di keytouch risulta sballata, ergo questi tasti non funzionano
<stefano-net>  BetaBrain ho dato il comando  modprobe -l > moduli ma non succede nulla che cosa sbaglio?
<cristian_c> allora il punto è questo: devo cercare di disabilitare xev nel sistema e far privilegiare keytouch o altro programma alternativo. Mi è stato detto che dovrebbe essere necessario smanettare col gestore udev
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, vai in home e vedi il file
<cristian_c> quello che vi chiedo è: dove devo andare a mettere le mani?
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, file moduli
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, non lo so, dipende dal problema
<lava_> sto provando a installare la vers. 10.11 64bit. Non riesco a capire come compartimentare l'HD. Mi son sempre arrangiato ma in questo caso anche con le guide non riesco a capire, e ho paura di far casini dato che ho salvati dati di lavoro.
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: i driver dei proprietari non vengono installati
<lava_> Ho un HD da 300GB partimentato in 100 sda1 ntfs con XP - 100 sda5 ntfs usato per Documenti Musica Immagini - 100 sda6  sconosciuto (non è formattato)
<Drizamanuber> oggi mi hanno detto di usare quelli di ope....
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, attualmente utilizzi i radeon?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: non so cosa sono
<cristian_c> !radeon | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<BetaBrain> cristian_c, te i problemi li creiii LOL
<Drizamanuber> ubot-it: i driver dei proprietari mi fanno casino con ubuntu 11.10, mentre funzionavano con 11.04
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ma se non li hai neanche installati?
<Drizamanuber> avevo provato a installarli, ma poi mi hanno fatto casino e ho dovuto reinstallare il sistema
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: quindi non voglio fare casino un'altra volta
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, spero di non essermi sbagliato http://paste.ubuntu.com/719214/
<BetaBrain> no stefano-net ottimo
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, sottolineo: 'hai' fatto casino XD
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, allora non li installare :)
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, ti dispiace venire in chat
<BetaBrain> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: infatti non li voglio installare, voglio solo sapere se ci sono dei driver sostitutivi
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, che intendi?
<BetaBrain> che parliamo li stessa cosa non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> Drizamanubet, ma perché? Che esigenze hai?
<BetaBrain> per mia comodita stefano-net
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: non riesco a regolare la luminosità
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ho fatto lspci e ho scoperto che è una AMD radeon hd5000m
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, in privato o su !chat(programma che non conosco)
<stefano-net> ???
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, nonso se la luminosità dipenda dai driver della scheda video
<BetaBrain> no stefano semplicemente  #ubuntu-it-chat
<BetaBrain> apri il canale
<cristian_c> /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: in ubuntu 11.04 sì, prima di installare i driver non funzionva, ma dopo ha cominciato a funzionare, purtroppo non succede la stessa cosa sull'11.10
<cristian_c> Crizamanuber, meglio, vuol dire che la scheda ora ha il supporto dei driver open
<cristian_c> e non devi installare alcunchè
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ma come faccio a regolare la luminosità?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, come cercavi di fare fino ad adesso?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ho due partizioni, su una ho installato ubuntu 11.04 e li non ci sono problemi, su questa invece ho installato edubuntu 11.10, e qui non riesco a sistemarla, è troppo forte, non posso mica stare al pc con gli occhiali da sole ehehehehehe
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, hai ragione, ma come fai ad essere sicuro che il problema sia la scheda video?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: perchè avevo lo stesso problema su ubuntu 11.04, quando ho installato i driver della scheda video l'ho risolto
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, come cerchi di aumentare e dimuinire la luminosità?
<cristian_c> *diminuire
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: 2 possibilità con i tasti f2 e f3 oppure da impostazioni di sistema > schermo
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: adesso è tardi, me ne vado a nanna, se risolvo il problema te lo faccio sapere
<cristian_c> ok
<Drizamanuber> 'notte
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> Faccio un'altra domanda allora
<cristian_c> sul notebook è montata la seguente scheda audio:
<cristian_c> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<cristian_c> Quando inserisco lo spinotto delle cuffie nell'uscita cuffie del notebook, se in quell'istante viene riprodotto ad esempio un brano musicale, la musica passa dalle casse del notebook alle cuffie, e dalle casse non proviene più alcun suono finché le cuffie non vengono scollegate dall'uscita. A quel punto la musica ricomincia ad uscire dalle casse. Proprio come dovrebbe essere
<cristian_c> Quello che mi serve scoprire in questo topic è una richiesta particolare: vorrei disattivare le cuffie arbitrariamente, nel senso di non far succedere niente se inserisco le cuffie nell'uscita, in modo che il suono continui a uscire soltanto dalle casse. In pratica è come se l'uscita cuffie non esistesse più per la scheda audio
<cristian_c> Si può fare una cosa del genere?
<cristian_c> Inoltre vorrei fare in modo che l'eventuale procedura da adottare funzionasse non soltanto sul mio notebook ma anche su tutti gli altri. Come si potrebbe fare?
<cristian_c> ho impostato su muto le cuffie da alsamixer, ma appena lo faccio si disattiva anche l'icona audio del sistema (cioè appare una 'x' nell'icona). In pratica l'audio generale del sistema diventa muto e, se provo a riprodurre qualche suono, non si sente nulla uscire dalle casse. Il suono ricomincia ad uscire soltanto quando deseleziono la casella 'Muto' dal volume di uscita dalle preferenze audio del mixer. Come m
<cristian_c> ai accade questa cosa ed esiste un metodo per disattivare l'uscita cuffie che non dia problemi di questo tipo?
<cristian_c> *come mai
<cristian_c> scusate
<geko> salve
<geko> dagli aggiornamente sella 11.10 noto che è stato aggiornato il kernel alla versione 2.6.38.12 per utilizzare questo kernel siccome ho "burg" al posto di grub devo sempre dare update-burg?
<geko> dall'aggiornamento della.....scusate errori di dgt
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-26
<[1]ichi> ciao a tutti
<[1]ichi> ragazzi, problema assurdo.. oggi usavo il mio netbook normalmente, poi l'ho spento
<[1]ichi> lo riaccendo ora e nn mi va la rete
<[1]ichi> mi dice "network manager non in esecuzione"
<[1]ichi> a qualcuno è successo?
<[1]ichi> ah, di solito appena fatto il login mi chiedeva di inserire una password del portachiavi per la rete, ora nn me la chiede più
<[1]ichi> che sia quello? vi prego è urgente
<vanculoadio> we cazzoni
<vanculoadio> avete una web chat ridicola
<vanculoadio> per non parlare della vostra,ops loro di della canonica ,interfaccia utente
<vanculoadio> ghghghg,tutti che passano a linux mint,un clone di ubuntu,che a sua volta è un clone di debian
<vanculoadio> ed il chan che nel 2006 a detta degli op era in crescita,perchè raggiunse i 60 user,ad oggi è uguale,sono sonlo cambiate le regole,molto più nazzi style :D
<vanculoadio> ha noi idioti
<_Best_> buongiorno.. :)
<Drizamanuber> buon giorno a tutti, c'è qualcuno in grado di aiutarmi con i driver sostitutivi per una scheda ati / amd radeon, quelli del proprietario, con ubuntu 11.10 non funzionano
<Red-XIII> ciao a tutti... ho un problema di condivisione samba
<Drizamanuber> non riesco a regolare la luminosità con ubuntu 11.10 mi aiutate? premetto che so come si fa a cambiarla con i menu o con i tasti funzione, il problema è che si può spostare la percentuale di luminosità, ma non cambia nulla
<Drizamanuber> non riesco a regolare la luminosità con ubuntu 11.10 mi aiutate? premetto che so come si fa a cambiarla con i menu o con i tasti funzione, il problema è che si può spostare la percentuale di luminosità, ma non cambia nulla
<glpiana> ola
<Drizamanuber> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao Drizamanuber
<Red-XIII> ola glpiana
<glpiana> ola Red-XIII
<Red-XIII> io e Drizamanuber mi sa che siamo incasinatelli! :D
<Drizamanuber> Red-XIII: non poco, direi
<glpiana> a dopo
<Red-XIII> eheheh
<Red-XIII> visto com'è fuggito!? :P
<Drizamanuber> Red-XIII: appena ha capito com'era l'andazzo!! ehehehehehehheh
<Red-XIII> eh... :D
<Red-XIII> io non sto capendo... samba è attivo... il telefono me lo rileva... ma appena vado per impostare le cartelle sul telefono... amen!
<Red-XIII> in automatico le trova... ma se faccio l'accesso non lo vuole fare piu... -.-°
<Drizamanuber> esiste un forum in italiano per libre office?
<Drizamanuber> hanno tolto il tasto per registrare le macro!!!
<LEONESSA> ciao
<LEONESSA> volevo sapere come faccio a scollegarmi
<Odo> Giorno
<Red-XIII> giorno Odo
<Red-XIII> samba maledetto!!! -.-°
<glpiana> Red-XIII, ma che devi fare con samba e il telefono?
<Red-XIII> uhm... condivido  una cartella dal pc al telefono
<Red-XIII> sia lan che internet
<glpiana> Red-XIII, che telefono?
<Red-XIII> mo... non ne vuole sapere
<Red-XIII> lg p990
<Red-XIII> android
<glpiana> Red-XIII, e che c'entra samba?
<Red-XIII> gh
<glpiana> Red-XIII, devi usare ssh
<Red-XIII> si si...
<Red-XIII> uso tutto il pc
<massimo18> ?
<Red-XIII> fatto... ma con samba mi pare vadaun po meglio
<glpiana> Red-XIII, metti su ubuntu openssh-server
<Red-XIII> sisi funge ssh
<glpiana> Red-XIII, e allora, se funziona che ti frega di samba??
<Red-XIII> uhm... prima andava? e mo no?
<Red-XIII> che ho sbagliato?
<glpiana> Red-XIII, usare samba per collegarsi ad android è un po' come salire sul treno e percorrerlo tutto per arrivare alla'ltro capo del binario
<Red-XIII> dici?
<Red-XIII> ma ssh mi pare vada un po lentino...
<leonessa> ciao a tutti posso chiedere?
<glpiana> !chiedi | leonessa
<ubot-it> leonessa: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<leonessa> prima chiedo questa cosa come si fa alla fine a scollegarsi?
<glpiana> leonessa, a scollegarsi da cosa?
<Drizamanuber> leonessa: scollegarsi da cosa?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: sai aiutarmi con i driver per ati amd?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, esponi il problema
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: non riesco a installare i driver proprietari per la mia scheda video, questo problema con ubuntu 11.04 non c'era
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, il gestore dei driver proprietari te li propone?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: non riesco a regolare la luminosità dello schermo
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: sì
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ieri parlando con jester, mi ha detto che ci sono dei driver sostitutivi che funzionano molto bene
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, fermo. non riesci a installare i driver o non riesci a regolare la luminosità?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: tutti e due, quando ho installato ubuntu 11.04 non riuscivo a regolare la luminosità, dopo aver installato i driver dei proprietari, ha cominciato a funzionare
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, oki, ora invece vedi i driver proprietari nel gestore ma...?
<leonessa> quando finisco di chattare devo scollegarmi?
<glpiana> leonessa, se sei da webchat chiudi la finestra del browser
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: quando lancio l'installazione, incomincia, ma mentre scarica si blocca
<leonessa> ok grazie
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, sei su 11.04?
<Drizamanuber> adesso sì
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, scrivi nel temrinale: uname -a       e incolla la riga qui
<Drizamanuber> ma qui funziona, così facendo non faccio danni?
<leonessa> spesso ho difficolta' a collegarmi wifi e' possibile chiedere su questo canale?
<glpiana> leonessa, certo. spiega bene il tuo problema
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, allora per cortesia cerca di spiegare bene il problema. io non ho la sfera di cristallo e non leggo il pensiero
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, dove ce l'hai sto problema?
<Drizamanuber> il problema è su uuntu 11.10, in un'altra partizione
<leonessa> spesso non trova la rete ma e' collegato, quindi non ho nessun collegamento a internet
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, avvia quella e vieni qui con quella allora
<Drizamanuber> ok
<glpiana> leonessa, sei sul pc in questione ora?
<leonessa> purtroppo no
<glpiana> leonessa, ce l'hai almeno a portata di mano?
<leonessa> no perche' non sono a casa
<leonessa> ma e' possibile configurare la rete domestica?
<glpiana> leonessa, mi sa che c'è poco da fare al momento. collegati qui con il pc in questione quando puoi, se la wifi non va ti colleghi col cavo
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: eccomi
<leonessa> ok appena posso mi collego. grazie
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, scrivi uname -a
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: Linux Drizamanuber 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, ok, dai sudo apt-get update    e copia tutto su pastebin
<leonessa> certo che ubuntu e' all'avanguardia! per esempio  a quanto so io non esistono canali di questo tipo per win, vero?
<glpiana> !paste | Drizamanuber_
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> leonessa, non ne ho idea, ma ti chiedo per cortesia di spostarti su #ubuntu-it-chat per questo tipo di conversazione :)
<leonessa> cos'e'?
<glpiana> leonessa, un altro canale. clicca ci sopra
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/719482/
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, i repository esterni per cosa sono?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, vabbè, pensaci. io vado a prendere un caffè. poi torno
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: sono i programmi che ho aggiunto io?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, io no di certo :D
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: o le periferiche che ho collegate
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, dai proseguiamo tra un po' se per te non è un problema
<Drizamanuber_> ok
<gian_> ho un problema con la regolazione delle luminosità, quando premo Fn > f7, per abbassarla, si abbassa del tutto e per rialzarla devo tenere premuto per un pò fn > f8, alzandosi del tutto. Non riesco a fare regolazioni intermedie.
<Drizamanuber_> gian_: quale versione di ubuntu hai?
<gian_> la 11.10
<Drizamanuber_> gian_: su impostazioni di sistema > schermo
<gian_> si, quello va, anche se poi al riavvio (anche se impostato un luminosità intermedia) torna la luminosità massima
<Drizamanuber_> questo problema ce l'ho anche io, non capisco perchè, ma sto provando a risolverlo con glpiana, poi ti tengo aggiornato
<Drizamanuber_> gian_:  che pc hai? io un hp pavilion dv6
<Drizamanuber_> gian_: scheda video ati / amd radeon 5000
<filo1234> gian_: prova ad usare xgamma
<gian_> anche io ho un pavilion dv6 con scheda video nvidia gforce
<maubuntu> ragazzi ieri ho fatto coemda voi indicato per l'hard disk!! ora ho loutput
<Drizamanuber_> gian_: è un problema con 11.10, mentre con 11.04 funziona tutto bene, spero di risolverlo anche io al più presot
<gian_> guarda con 11.04, funzionava tutto a meraviglia, ho avuto diversi problemi di riconoscimento hardware come ad esempio il wi-fi
<Drizamanuber_> gian_: anche io con il wi-fi, l'ho risolto mettendo gli ip in manuale
<Drizamanuber_> gian_: se hai un hard disk abbastanza capiente, perchè non ti fai due partizioni? io ho fatto così, almeno sto sempre usando 11.04, quando 11.10 sarà a posto scarterò 11.04, tenendo la partizione pronta per il prossimo aggiornamento
<gian_> io ho risolto grazie a glpiana, blacklistando hp_wmi in     >/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Drizamanuber_> anche io ci avevo provato con lo stesso sistema, ma non funzionava, sostituendo gli ip invece è partito
<Drizamanuber_> gian_: il problema era sorto, perchè quando ho installato ho messo una spunta in un posto che non mi serviva
<gian_> in quale posto
<Drizamanuber_> poi per altri motivi ho reinstallato e non mettendo quella spunta ha funzionato tutto subito
<Drizamanuber_> gian_: durante l'installazione ti chiede qualcosa sui server, per poter controllare i pc in rete
<gian_> non mi pare di aver incontrato un'opzione del genere, ma hai installato quella riguardo i server??
<Drizamanuber_> gian_: no, l'installazione normale
<Drizamanuber_> in una pagina ti propone due scelte, io non ne ho spuntata nessuna delle due, ma quella che credo mi abbia fatto casino è la seconda, ricordo che in una finestrella accanto alla spunta potevi scegliere se usare la connessione wireless o ethernet
<dimitri> salve, qualcuno sa come risolvere i problemi della stampanate usb su 11.10
<dimitri> ho una stampante canon che con 11.04 andava bene ma poi con 11.10 da prob lp0 e non so come risolvere
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: buongiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<jester-> wei Drizamanuber_
<dimitri> jester-, hai news sul prob delle stampanti usb con 11.10.... non so come risolvere
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: ieri ho reinstallato, ma poi non ho avuto tempo di stare al pc
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: boun segno, si vede che il pes va via come il pane
<jester-> dimitri: quale problema usb? ho una ethernet e non me ne sono accorto
<Drizamanuber_> ho fatto l'aggiornamento solo dei file di ubuntu software center, ho installato opera e jupiter per il controllo del touchpad, ma non ho aggiornato i driver della scheda ati
<dimitri> ho una canon lbp5100 e con 11.04 andava bene con una installazione script e con i driver capt dopo upgrade alla 11.10 c'e' un problema perchè non vede più usblp0
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: hai visto in driver aggiuntivi se c'è qualcosa circa ati?
<dimitri> e non stampa più
<dimitri> jester- :http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,276362.0.html
<jester-> dimitri: provato a disinstallare la stampante e a riavviare?
<Drizamanuber_> i due soliti fglx
<dimitri> jester-, sono 10 gg che le provo tutte non va disinstallato reinstallato credo sia un bug di 11.10 o almeno così dicono vari forum
<Drizamanuber_> dimitri: ho trovato delle spiegazioni, in un link, "rilasciato aggiornamento ati!
<Drizamanuber_> dimitri: scusa, non era per te, ma per jester-
<dimitri> Drizamanuber_, se mi illumi ti sono grato
<dimitri> Drizamanuber_, mi hai illuso per un attimo ;-)
<jester-> dimitri: di solito con le canon serve installare un driver
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: lasa sta i driver che non propone il gestore
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: secondo me, se il gestore non propone nulla, è a posto cosi
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: puoi dargli un'occhiata, è un po' complicato per me!! posso postarti qui il link?
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: se installi roba ati no proposta seghi il sistema
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: infatti vorrei un tuo parere, prima di fare stupidate
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: http://www.ubuntu-linux.it/aggiornamento-driver-ati-radeon-amd-opensource/
<jester-> dimitri: lo hai trovato lo script?
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: sei col pc in questione?
<Drizamanuber_> sì
<dimitri> jester-, quale ?
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: glxinfo | grep rendering
<dimitri> quello di raducodescu ?
<jester-> dimitri: quello menzionato sul forum
<dimitri> non funge +
<Drizamanuber_> ma è la stessa procedura di ieri, poi non si incasina tutto?
<dimitri> con la 11.10 non va il prob è questa benedetta usblp0
<dimitri> e non so come ffare
<dimitri> mette tutto in processing e non comunica con la stampante.... non vede la usb secondo me, se lancio una macchina virtuale con un altro s.o. il bello che stampa ;-)
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: fatto: direct rendering: Yes (rendering è scritto in rosso)
<jester-> dimitri: da macchina virtuale con linux?
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: vedi che è a posto?
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: sarà anche a posto, ma non funge
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: significa che il 3d c'è
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: il problema è la luminosità
<jester-> Drizamanuber_  cioè?
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: se la cambio con i tasti funzione o da impostazioni sistema > schermo, appare la barra, aumenta e diminuisce, ma la luminosità non cambia
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: ieri avevi detto che ci sono dei driver sostitutivi, ma non mi ricordo il nome
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: non penso centri il driver
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: io credo di sì, ti spiego subito perchè
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: avevo lo stesso problema con 11.04, appena installato non funzionava, ma quando ho aggiornato i driver ati ha cominciato a funzionare
<dimitri> jester-, come posso disinstallare tutto cups e capt e partire da zero ? non vorrei che ora ci siano casotti vari. ho trovato un forum che dice che si risolve ma a me non va http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,486345.msg3822922.html anche se poi debbo fare una serie di lanci a mano alle ripartenze
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: quel link parla dell'open e in ubuntu open c'è, non ti ricordi cosa avevi installato sulla 11.04?
<jester-> dimitri: in virtuale funza con una linux?
<Drizamanuber_> i due famosi driver fglrx
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: prova a rimettere lo stesso sperando che garbi al kernel 3
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: o provi a installare il kernel 3.1
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: ci ho già provato, ma a metà strada si blocca e mi dice di controllare i registri /var/log/jockey.log
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: come si fa a installare il kernel 3.1?
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: spe
<jester-> dimitri: con sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd restart  parte?
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1-rc10-oneiric/
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: hai 32 0 64 bit
<dimitri> jester-, no
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: 64
<dimitri> fa stopping e poi restart ma non funge
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: pia imagin e headers 64 + headers all
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: installi image poi all e poi l'altro
<dimitri> jester-: non so se può dare qualche info ma se cancello a mano la stampante la accendo non la rileva più come se non sentisse la usb
<jester-> dimitri: se è un bug lo fisseranno
<jester-> dimitri: hai detto che in virtuale funza, con quale sistema?
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: linux-image-3.1.0-030100rc10-generic_3.1.0-030100rc10.201110200610_amd64.deb; linux-headers-3.1.0-030100rc10_3.1.0-030100rc10.201110200610_all.deb; linux-headers-3.1.0-030100rc10-generic_3.1.0-030100rc10.201110200610_amd64.deb
<dimitri> prima che facessi le varie prove la stampnate la sentiva alla accensione e reinstallava i driver se li avevo cancellati ora non più
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: sono corretti?
<dimitri> come posso azzerare le varie conf ?
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: esatto
<dimitri> non vorrei che nei vari blog e con le varie modifiche ho messo qualcosa fuori posto
<jester-> dimitri: prova a reinstallare cups cups-driver-gutenprint e glialtri che vedi in verde in synaptic
<dimitri> tutti i cups ?
<jester-> dimitri: si tutto l'installato relativo a cups
<dimitri> sono 4
<jester-> dimitri: ne vedo 5 tu cosa hai
<jester-> abzi 7 lib escluse
<dimitri> con 11.04 dovevo installare il gs-esp_8.71
<dimitri> 4 oltre a cups jester- ora non li ho più ;-)
<dimitri> per reisntallare ?
<jester-> dimitri: cups cups-bsd cups-client cups-common cups-driver-gutenprint cups-ppdc ghoestscrpit-cups
<jester-> dimitri: per renistallare usa synaptic
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: fatto
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: prova a riavviare con il 3.1
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: devo solo riavviare
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: tieni schisciato shft al boot
<jester-> che vedi il menu
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: visto che ho tre partizioni, il tasto shft lo devo schiacciare dopo che ho scelto 11.10, giusto?
<dimitri> jester-, con ubuntu software centre metto quelli che mi hai elencoato ?
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: è per vedere il menu grub se è nascosto
<jester-> dimitri: installa e usa synaptic che vedi meglio
<Drizamanuber_> ho capito, adesso provo gian_
<Drizamanuber> jester-: eccomi, è ripartito senza neanche schiacciare shft
<Drizamanuber> jester-: adesso devo provare a installare i driver proposti dal sistema?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: e 4 shift serve se non vedi il menu al boot per partire con altro
<jester-> Drizamanuber: non va ?
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ma io il menu di boot lo vedevo, comunque lo tengo presente se mi capita il problema, so cosa fare
<jester-> Drizamanuber: non va manco col 3.1 la luminosità?
<Dig> Ciao, questa guida è valida??? http://www.lffl.org/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-rimuovere-unity-e.html
<Drizamanuber> jester-: scusa la domanda stupida, ma il menu di boot e quella pagina che si apre all'inizio in cui posso scegliere il sistema operativo, giusto?
<Drizamanuber> jester-:  la luminosità non va
<jester-> Drizamanuber: quello è
<jester-> Drizamanuber: non so cosa consigliarti, fatto una ricerca sul forum anche inglese?
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ok, mi ha tolto un dubbio
<Drizamanuber> inglese mmmmmm
<Drizamanuber> what your name
<Drizamanuber> hello
<Drizamanuber> e poi?
<Drizamanuber> jester-: provo a fare l'installazione dei driver consigliati
<jester-> Drizamanuber: e poi ci metti ati sticazz oneiric
<Drizamanuber> jester-: how and stand la biancheria?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: se consiglia dei drive mettili
<Drizamanuber> non te lo volevo waiz
<Drizamanuber> jester-: adesso provo
<jester-> Drizamanuber: gnome vero?
<Drizamanuber> unity
<Drizamanuber> jester-: tutti lo snobbano, ma a me piace
<Drizamanuber> jester-: mi sono uscite delle scritte strane precedute da due == rossi, che significa
<Drizamanuber> jester-: sto parlando della chat, invece l'installazione dei driver si è bloccata come al solito
<jester-> Drizamanuber: da errore?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: li deve compilare e serve tempo
<Drizamanuber> jester-: da errore e dice di controlare il registro /var/log/jockey.log,, adesso lo metto in pastebin
<Drizamanuber> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/719535/
<dimitri> jester-: con synaptic ci sono un sacco di altre cose installate con cups
<glpiana> Dig, a che pro rimuovere unity? non ti basta non usarlo?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: vedi se ha fatto xorg.conf che il driver lo ha messo
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, li ha compilati per il kernel 3.0 ma no ci riesce per 3.1
<jester-> Drizamanuber: riparti col kernel 3
<Drizamanuber> jester-:  come faccio?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: glpiana è piu pratico di me con ati
<glpiana> jester-, ma io uso i radeon :D
<jester-> Drizamanuber: al boot vai in kernel vecchi
<jester-> glpiana: dice che non gli vanno i tati luminosità
<jester-> tasti
<dimitri> jester-, mi dice che non può disinstallare bisogna prima sistema i pacchetti danneggiati.... come si fa ?
<Drizamanuber> no jester- i tasti funzionano, è la luminosità che non cambia
<glpiana> acc. e deve essere per forza legato ai driver video sta cosa?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, LOL
<jester-> Drizamanuber: si come dire. me la fa vedere ma non me la da
<glpiana> meglio: me la fa vedere non fascendomela vedere
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: io non ci capisco molto, ma secondo me sì, per il fatto che quando ho installato i driver su 11.04 il problema si è risolot da solo
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, oooookey
<Drizamanuber> jester-: dove scelgo il kernel vecchio dal boot? devo ripartire con 11.04 invece di 11.10?
<gian_> glpiana, ricordi, ho lo stesso problema ma io uso una scheda nvidia gforce
<glpiana> gian_, ricordo
<gian_> ci credo sono l'unico che ti stressa °-°
<Drizamanuber> gian_: non ti preoccupare, ci sono qui anche io a stracciargli i .....
<Drizamanuber> spero di non fargli venire un esaurimento
<dimitri> jester-, ho qualche prob con synaptic non riesco a disinstallare cups mi dice che ci sono pacchetti danneggiati ma poi non li riesce a sistemare
<jester-> dimitri: chiudu synaptic e prova a dare sudo apt-get -f install
<dimitri> jester-, fatto
<dimitri> ora che faccio riprovo  a togliere cups ?
<romeopapa> salve a tuti, ho un errore dal gestore aggiornamenti:
<jester-> dimitri: ha sistemato qualcosa?
<dimitri> no ha detto solo fatto
<romeopapa> E:La riga 54 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list non è corretta (dist parse), E:Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti., E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<romeopapa> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<dimitri> generazione albero e poi fatto
<glpiana> romeopapa, scrivi nel terminale: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> !paste | romeopapa
<ubot-it> romeopapa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: jester- mi è venuta un'idea!! se invece di installare la versione 11.10 mi scarico la versione 11.04?
<romeopapa> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, ancora non hai riavviato?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: se prima andava ti conviene, tanto non ti accorgi delle diffrenze e unity è installabile
<dimitri> jester-, ghoestscrpit-cups a me non c'e' in elenco è normale ?
<romeopapa> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/719546/
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: no, adesso lo faccio
<jester-> dimitri: no dovrebbe essere normale
<glpiana> romeopapa, usi gnome?
<romeopapa> glpiana, controlla virtualbox...mi sa che ho fatto confusione...
<dimitri> non c'e'
<glpiana> romeopapa, usi gnome?
<romeopapa> glpiana, gnome è il defolt dell'avanzamento versione?
<jester-> dimitri: consiglierei una reinstallazione sopra senza formattare che preservi i dati per i quali un backup è comunque sempre utile e indispensabile
<glpiana> romeopapa, che interfaccia usi? gnome? kdde? xfce?
<romeopapa> glpiana. unity...??
<dimitri> jester-, la farò ma con ubuntu 11.04
<dimitri> 11.10 può attendere
<glpiana> romeopapa, oki, scrivi: gksu gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> romeopapa, cancella l'ultima riga e salva il file
<jester-> dimitri: o con 50 cocozze ti prendi la multifunzione hp 4500 che va appena la togli dalla scatola
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: riavviato
<jester-> dimitri: e da eth è visibile da tutti i pc in rete
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, scrivi: uname -a
<romeopapa> glpiana, poi?
<Drizamanuber_> Linux Drizamanuber 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> romeopapa, poi dai sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, oki, scrivi: lsmod | grep fglr
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: fglrx                2929009  59
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, a posto
<romeopapa> glpiana, vuoi il paste?
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: anche jester- dice così, ma non è a posto
<glpiana> romeopapa, da ancora errore?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, stai usando i driver proprietari a quanto vedo. comuqnue scrivi: glxinfo | grep render
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: o meglio, sarà anche a posto, ma si ostina a non voler funzionare
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 6500M/5600/5700 Series     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color,
<romeopapa> glpiana. no....:-)
<glpiana> romeopapa, oki, a posto
<kunta> salve, ho aggiornato alla ,ma non riescoa ad accedere come amministratore, solo in qualita di ospite. come mai
<romeopapa> glpiana, no spetta lo da diverso
<kunta> *versione 11.10
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, secondo me il driver è a posto. che poi la luminosità non cambi è altro discorso
<glpiana> kunta, che intendi per accedere come amministratore? non siamo su windows
<romeopapa> glpiana, Scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito...
<glpiana> !paste | romeopapa
<ubot-it> romeopapa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kunta> lo so,al login non mi ricosce la mia password e non entro con il mio account, ma solo come ospite.come mai?
<romeopapa> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/719557/
<glpiana> kunta, premi ctrl+alt+f1 e passa in console e fai il login testuale. vedi se lì entri
<romeopapa> glpiana, sono i dettagli
<kunta> ci provo
<glpiana> romeopapa, ok, riapri il file e metti una / in più dopo http:
<glpiana> romeopapa, e leva questo http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ che tanto non risponde
<glpiana> a più tardi
<Drizamanuber_> buon appetito glpiana
<romeopapa> ciao
<Drizamanuber> ciao jester- alla prossima
<jester-> cià Drizamanuber
<alnuvola> buongiorno
<alnuvola> qualcuno sa dirmi come usare avita l'ho installato ma nn riesco ad avviare al gui
<_Best_> torno più tardi. a dopozzzZZZzzz
<jester-> alnuvola: avita?
<kunta> non accedo cmq ,ho fatto ctrl-alt,f2
<jester-> kunta: ti sei autenticato?
<jester-> kunta: e dato sudo service lightdm stop e poi sempre da control alt f2 dato startx?
<Grish> ciao a tutti ho Ubuntu 11.10 ma non funziona la rete wireless
<kunta> mi   esce la la scritta last login
<kunta> e welcome tu ubuntu 11.10
<kunta> poi ho provaqto ad uscire ma sono bloccato sulla schermata ugr
<kunta> come  esco
<jester->    kunta ugr centra un tubo con ubuntu, hai fatto un tarocco?
<kunta> non e gnome
<Grish> ciao a tutti ho Ubuntu 11.10 ma non funziona la rete wireless, qualcuno mi può gentilmente aiutare?
<max42342> salve a tutti..scusate l'ignoranza ma vorrei sapere se è possibile compilare sorgenti C++ per sun su ubuntu
<Grish> ciao a tutti ho Ubuntu 11.10 ma non funziona la rete wireless, qualcuno mi può gentilmente aiutare?
<glpiana> Grish, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i network                  e copia qui la riga
<Daredevil> ciao non so se è la stanza adatta, ma vorrei chiedere informazioni su come fare a lavorare per Ubuntu, se c'è la possibilità e da dove si potrebbe partire, con quali strumenti?
<Grish> ok glpiana
<glpiana> Grish, e non ripetere la stessa domanda ogni 3 minuti, grazie
<jester->                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
<jester->                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
<jester->                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
<FloodBotIt2> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<kunta> non e gnome nera,login manon mi prende nessun comando
<jester-> kunta: o ahi aggirnato dopo aver messo gnome2 su natty?
<Daredevil> ho visto le figure professionali richieste ma le vedo veramente troppo avanzate rispetto a me
<glpiana> !chat | Daredevil
<ubot-it> Daredevil: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kunta> nella schermata del login , non riesco a scrivere nient
<Grish> glpiana: non mi dà nessun output
<glpiana> Grish, la wifi è interna o usb?
<jester-> kunta: hai aggiornato dopo aver messo gnome3 su natty?
<Grish> glpiana: interna, scheda Atheros
<glpiana> Grish, metti su pastbin l'output di lspci
<glpiana> !paste | Grish
<ubot-it> Grish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kunta> era gia nella versione 10.04
<Grish> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/719578/
<jester-> kunta: se avevi pacioccato con i ppa gnome3 procedi pure a reinstallare
<glpiana> Grish, visrtualbox?
<glpiana> *vritualbox
<glpiana> se, vabbè -.- imparerò a scirverlo
<Grish> si
<kunta> avevo una versione che mi permetteva di scegliere comme accedere
<glpiana> Grish, niente wifi su vbox
<glpiana> a più tardi
<Grish> ?
<glpiana> Grish, non ha senso, vbox prende la rete dalla macchina che lo ospita
<glpiana> Grish, e non emula nessuna scheda wifi
<kunta> adesso come esco dalla pag del login
<glpiana> Grish, configura il wifi dell'host e vedrai che hai la rete su vbox
<glpiana> a dopo
<Grish> ok, volevo provare 11.10 prima di installarlo siccome ho avuto problemi con 10.10 ed 11.04 in quanto la wireless Atheros non funzionava
<Grish> glpiana: grazie
<remix_tj> Grish: per fare quello devi usare il live cd
<remix_tj> non la macchina virtuale
<kunta> avevo solo il problema che mi permetteva di accedere come ospite
<Grish> remix_tj: già provato. Da live la wireless funziona per un paio di minuti poi si disconnette e spariscono tutte le reti wireles
<jester-> kunta: installa da tty gdm e quando chiede metttilo a default, riavvi e riprova
<Grish> *wireless
<remix_tj> Grish: hai cercato su google se ci sono info a riguardo?
<kunta> al login non mi permetteva di accedere con la mia password
<jester-> kunta: comunque se avevi i ppa gnome3 reinstalla
<Grish> remix_tj: certo. A quanto pare la mia scheda di rete Atheros dà molti problemi al riguardo
<kunta> ti prego giuidami
<jester-> kunta: la pass te la cambi da recovery mode in tty dando passwd kunta nuovapass
<jester-> sempre che kunta sia il tuo user
<remix_tj> Grish: cambiala se puoi, altrimenti niente
<kunta> ma fammi uscire dalla schermata del login
<Grish> il mese scorso ho provato ad installare 11.04  e non sono riuscito a far funzionare la wireless, quindi sono ritornato a 10.10 ma non funzionava neanche lì quindi glpiana  mi ha aiutato ed ora va bene
<kunta> si
<jester-> kunta: madu riavvia in modlatità ripristino, al menu vai in shell o tty che sia e fai
<kunta> ti sto scrivendo dal portatile di mia figlia
<kunta> sul pc sto bloccato alla schermata nera del login
<jester-> Grish: fino a 11.04 e driver backport cw le atheros andava molto bene, in 11,10 a me va senza i cw
<Grish> jester-: cw?
<jester-> kunta:  se pigi il reset?
<jester-> Grish: cw = compact wireless
<jester-> sono dei driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> Grish: sembra in 11.10 qualche modello atheros abbia problemi che si risolvono installando il kernel 3.1
<kunta> ok,poi modalita di ripristino e ?accompagnami
<kunta> ho premuto ripristino normale
<jester-> Grish: naturalmente parliamo di sistema installato su partizone, che da virtualbox centra come i cavoli a merenda
<jester-> kunta: hai riavviato?
<kunta> odesso
<jester-> kunta: usa ripristino
<Grish> jester-: il mese scorso ho provato ad installare 11.04  e non sono riuscito a far funzionare la wireless, quindi sono ritornato a 10.10 ma non funzionava neanche lì quindi glpiana  mi ha aiutato ed ora va bene. Tuttavia ho provato la 11.10 da live e la wireless funziona solo per pochi minuti, poi si disconnette e non trova più alcuna wireless. Uso Wicd. Proverò il Kernel 3.1. E poi cos'hai contro i cavoli a merenda?? ;) Un bel pani
<kunta> adesso mi ritrovo nella schermata iniziale dove posso scegliere
<jester-> Grish: mi da che hai una broadcom
<jester-> kunta: scegliere cosa
<kunta> ma non riesco ad accedere come _kunta_ ? ma solo come ospite
<massimo18> kunta, se non hai la password non entri
<SG-1> Ciao a tutti.
<kunta> la password , e quella giusta ,ne son sicuro.
<massimo18> kunta, se fosse giusta ti darebbe l'accesso
<jester-> kunta: va bè io cio ho prvato
<jester-> provato*
<kunta> daccordo con te
<kunta> quindi per avere la conferma che faccio?
<jester-> kunta: se preferisci piangerti addosso e non cambiarti la pass fai purte
<jester-> pure*
<kunta> come si cambia?
<jester-> kunta: te l'ho scritto 3 volte. e non lo faccio una quarta volta.  leggiti il logs
<massimo18> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Grish> jester-: ti posto  l'output di lspci grep -i network dal mio pc con 10.10: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/719591/
<jester-> Grish: atehros dovrebbe andare male che vada installi il kernel 3.1 da ppa mainline ubuntu
<Grish> !paste | Grish
<ubot-it> Grish, please see my private message
<gigirock> ?ciao a tutti , con unebootin ho creato una penna usb con ubu 1110 e ho usato l'opzione per disporre di spazio aggiuntivo....tutto bene al primo avvio, ma adesso al boot mi chiede la password per l'utente.....che password devo mettere ?
<filo1234> gigirock: prova con ubuntu e password vuota
<gigirock> ma in realta' n ce' nessun utente dice solo Other.......
<filo1234> come fa  anon esserci nessun utente...in tutte le live c'è un utente che si chiama ubuntu
<filo1234> gigirock: premi ctrl+alt+f2 e vedi se ti fa fare il login testuale
<filo1234> anzi...dovresti essere gia loggato come utente ubuntu
<menomale> salve a tutti vorrei un paio di consigli ... sentite io uso ormai solo ubuntu e visto che ho comprato un computer nuovo volevo sapere se mi consigliate di lasciare anche windows o no ... in pratica per molte cose lo virtualizzere su ubuntu ma ad esempio se mi compro Battlefield 3 ce la faccio con wine ?? o mi consigliate di tenermi windows per giocare (raramente poi xD)
<degli> menomale: io ti consiglio di lasciare due sistemi come ho anche io, windows + linux
<filo1234> !chat | menomale
<ubot-it> menomale: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<menomale> ok scusate :D
<neramarea> 'giorno... ho aggiornato a oneiric anche il vecchionjotebook, ma mancano il pulsante di spegnimento e un sacco di icone... qualcuno mi sa dare una dritta?
<neramarea> *notebook
<glpiana> neramarea, che interfaccia usi?
<neramarea> unity
<glpiana> neramarea, hai resettato gnome?
<neramarea> no...
<glpiana> neramarea, fallo
<neramarea> come?
<glpiana> !gnomereset | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<neramarea> mh. spero di riuscirsci
<neramarea> riuscirci
<glpiana> neramarea, se ti impegni vedrai che ce la fai :D
<neramarea> fatto questo riavvio il pc o basta la sessione?
<glpiana> neramarea, basta la sessione
<neramarea> (e come faccio, senza icona di spegnimento?)
<neramarea> sudo halt?
<neramarea> o reboot?
<glpiana> neramarea, sì allora riavvia con sudo reboot. oppure vai in tty con ctrl+alt+f1 e dai sudo service lightdm restart
<neramarea> agli ordini, bosssss!
<SG-1> Ciao.
<maubuntu> Ragazzi esiste una gui per avere informazioni smart sull'hard disk come avviene in ubuntu con palimpsest
<bennina> salve, da dopo l'aggiornamento a 11.10 al boot il pc (eeepc 904ha) ci mette molto tempo ad avviarsi e mi dà questo messaggio Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration, ho trovato alcune guide ma fatico a seguirle visto che sono tarda e compartano delle modifiche a files che fatico a capire se possano aiutarmi nel mio caso specifico o rischio di fare dei danni. se c'è chi ha tempo e voglia di aiutarmi
<bennina>  nel processo grazie mille sennò grazie uguale e buona giornata a tutti.
<kunta> mi date una mano a cambiare password
<xiaoy> bennina, fai vedere un po' che guida non riesci  seguire
<xiaoy> kunta, nel terminale dai passwd
<xiaoy> e
<xiaoy> ...e basta
<xiaoy> XD
<massimo18> !password | kunta   e due
<ubot-it> kunta   e due: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<bennina> xiaoy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/881079
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 881079 in upstart ""Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration" at startup" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dimitri> ho questa situazione un grub che lancia 2 ubuntu uno pricipale con 11.04 e un altro con 11.10. Quello con 11.10 si è incasinato e vorrei reinstallarci sopra come faccio ?
<xiaoy> bennina, che versione di ubuntu hai
<kunta> ma non succede niente
<dimitri> come reinstallo ubuntu su una installazione già esistente ?
<bennina> xiaoy, ho appena avanzato alla 11.10 ed è iniziato 'sto calvario. prima non ho detto che il pc si connette solo in wireless mentre se metto il cavo (che però non posso usare solitamente) non dà l'errore.
<kunta> passwd e due ma non succede niente
<massimo18> kunta, ma hai seguito la guida?
<kunta> accompagnatemi passo passo,mi sinto un incapace
<neramarea> ri-buongiorno. c'è modo di disabilitare (o ridurne a 0 il tempo) il plymouth AL TERMINE della sessione?
<kunta> ma non mi esce niente di quanto scrito sulla guida
<kunta> non e  piu semplice se mi dici scrivi questo e fai quest,altro
<massimo18> kunta, se vuoi vengo a casa tua
<xiaoy> bennina, la guida dice di rimuovere 2 files, l'hai fatto?
<kunta> swarebbe l,ideale ,cosi una volta e per sempre riuscirei a farmi programmare sto cavolo di pc come voglio io
<bennina> xiaoy, no, come ho scritto ho trovato la guida oltre le mie abilità e di solito quando procedo autonomamente faccio sempre dei maroni e poi ci metto il triplo a risolvere. ti chiedo solo una cosa prima eventualmente di provarci. visto che il pc ha comunque i suoi 3 annetti e che con unity non mi trovo pensavo di reinstallare la 10.10 con cui mi trovavo molto bene. il dubbio che ho è che nel 3e ho anche windows, è
<bennina>  possibile reinstallare ubuntu senza perdere win? graie mille
<DeusEx> halleluja halleluja
<neramarea> c'è modo di disabilitare (o ridurne a 0 il tempo) il plymouth AL TERMINE della sessione?
<xiaoy> bennina, certo che puoi
<xiaoy> ma io ti consiglio di installare la 10.04
<bennina> xiaoy, come mai?
<xiaoy> è quella con il supporto più lungo
<kunta> se puoi dammi na mano, che adesso sto andando in paranoia
<kunta> e facile per voi, non puoi cabire la mia rabbia per una cosa del genere,ore e ore e senza capire perche non mi riconosce piu la password
<bennina> xiaoy, ah ok grazie. quindi procedo di cd e se mi chiede come lo voglio cheffaccio, gli dico di installare accanto a win come la prima volta o mi proporrà qualcosa di diverso?
<xiaoy> bennina, si, riformatta la partizione (c'è una opzione nel programma d'installazione) e poi reinstalla
<xiaoy> !installa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installa'
<xiaoy> !install
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'install'
<xiaoy> oh
<FloodBotIt2> xiaoy: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<bennina> hehe
<xiaoy> insomma... leggi una guida sull'installzione :)
<bennina> grazie
<bennina> :-))
<xiaoy> di niente :)
<xiaoy> bennina, dato che ci sei: il comando per risolvere il problema dei 60 secondi è sudo rm /etc/rcS.d/S05keymap.sh /etc/rcS.d/S90console-screen.sh
<xiaoy> tanto per completezza
<enzos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/719645/ mi dà questo problema perchè?
<bennina> xiaoy, urca grazie! lo provo prima di reinstallare! grazie ancora
<xiaoy> stando alla guida che mi hai dato dovrebbe funzionare... in parte XD
<bennina> xiaoy, incrocio tutto!! buona giornata tutti
<kunta> mi spiegate perche accedo come ospite
<neramarea> c'è modo di disabilitare (o ridurne a 0 il tempo) il plymouth AL TERMINE della sessione?
<kunta> e non posso come amministrtore?
<kunta> con la versione 11.10 come entro in recovery mode?
<elias_> esco per cambiare ambiente grafico, torno a breve
<kunta> che si fa
<kunta> mi guidate passo passo
<kunta> sto provando e riprovando ma non so piu che fare
<kunta> non so dove scrivere i comandi chwe stanno sulla guida
<maubuntu> ho installato kubuntu e per errore ho cancellato la partizione "riservato per il sistema" di win 7 quella da 100 mega per intenderci.
<maubuntu> ora mi parte solo kubuntu e non riesco a risolvere nemmeno con ub pdate-grub
<maubuntu> Holden: cercato te non so se ti ricordi ma ieri mi hai detto di fare una un controllo sull'hard disk...
<maubuntu> Holden: ti posto il risultato si smartcrl -a /dev/sda
<maubuntu> Holden: http://paste.ubuntu.com/719670/
<nicotano> salve
<kunta> provateci almeno, non mi abbandonate cosi
<massimo18> kunta, vedi il menù del grub?
<elias_> kunta: provateci almeno a cosa?
<kunta> ho il terminale aperto ,pero come ospite
<massimo18> kunta, come ospite non fai niente
<kunta>  loscoperto pure io quindi
<massimo18> devi riavviare e al grub andare in modalità ripristino o come si chiama
<massimo18> e poi segui la guida
<_Best_> rieccolo.. :)
<kunta> e li il pproblema
<kunta> ho mandato il riavvio
<Grish> buonasera ragazzi, con ubuntu 11.10 non mi funziona la rete wireless e mi chiedo: è possibile ricompilare Wicd in modo che si "adatti" alla mia scheda di rete Wireless (atheros)?
<neramarea> c'è modo di disabilitare (o ridurne a 0 il tempo) il plymouth AL TERMINE della sessione?
<kunta> ci sono 4 voci, resume- fsck- remount,root
<kunta> che faccio'
<kunta> TI SCRIVO DA UN PORTATILE PER velocizzare le operazioni
<kunta> sonon in attesa
<kunta> recovery menu (limited read-onlly menu)
<kunta> che altre info ti servono
<kunta> <m
<kunta> mi dici che faccio e se mi stai seguendo,per cortesia
<kunta> ehiii
<kunta> ho trovato anche ,non so come un menu di ripristino  Resume-Clean-dpkg-GRub-NETROOT-Root
<kunta> uhaab possibile che sia cosi difficile???
<glpiana> kunta, stai ripristinando la password?
<kunta> sono 4 ore che ci sto provando
<glpiana> kunta, e io adesso sono arrivato. se vuoi ti aiuto se no ranget
<glpiana> kunta, scegli root
<kunta> mi trovo in una schermata dove mi viene richiesata come c...loscelgo sto root e dove
<glpiana> <kunta> ho trovato anche ,non so come un menu di ripristino  Resume-Clean-dpkg-GRub-NETROOT-Root  <--- questo l'hai inventato o l'hai letto?
<kunta> give root password for maintenance...
<glpiana> kunta, avevi attivato l'utente root?
<glpiana> kunta, o non hai ubuntu?
<kunta> ho scaricato la versione 11.10 e non so perche  accedo solo come ospite
<kunta> ho anche gnome come opzione
<glpiana> kunta, hai altri linux installati? la console di root di ubuntu nonchiede la password
<filo1234> a meno che non sia attivato root
<kunta> no , avevo solo la versione 10.04 con anche credo opzione di sceglier gome   ugr
<glpiana> filo1234, mi rispondesse a tono invece di dire che vuole fare l'ospite :)
<glpiana> kunta, che è ugr? e dove puoi scegliere sta cosa?
<nicotano> Ubuntu  Grafico Risorsa
<glpiana> nicotano, hai tirato a indovinare? LOL
<filo1234> nicotano: è un rebus?
<filo1234> ihihihihihi
<nicotano> glpiana, o è un sindato ?
<kunta> avevo la possibilita di sceglier se collegarmi con ubuntu, con unyti o, gnome non so che altre notizie darti
<glpiana> neramarea, il plymouth dura quanto serve allo spegnimento
<nicotano> sindacato
<glpiana> kunta, ok, quello è il login. ora invece tu hai avviato in recovery mode
<neramarea> glpiana però all'avvio sono riuscito a bypassarlo...
<glpiana> kunta, visto che ti chiede la password di root vuol dire che tu avevi attivato l'utente root
<glpiana> neramarea, io lo leverei proprio il plymouth, ma son gusti personali
<kunta> quindi che devo fare
<filo1234> si potesse
<neramarea> glpiana, e come si fà?
<glpiana> neramarea, penso basti togliere quiet splash da grub
<glpiana> kunta, devi rispondermi: hai attivato l'utente root?
<kunta> dove la pesco sta non lo so semplice
<glpiana> kunta, eh? stai pescando parole a caso?
<neramarea> mi risulta che se ne va mezzo sistema, per "toglierlo"... e dando "quiet" anzichè "quiet splash" la sostanza non cambia... lo sfondo da viola diventa nero, ma continuo a vedere COSA sta facendo il sistema...
<filo1234> neramarea: disinstallarlo non è possibile
<glpiana> neramarea, prova a levare sia quiet che splash
<filo1234> disabilitarlo si
<filo1234> come dice glpiana
<filo1234> neramarea: puoi disinstallare anche i pacchetti plymouth-theme anche
<kunta> non fraintendermi ---non lo so sto in modalita di ripristino e non so che fare
<glpiana> kunta, allora, ammettiamo che tu abbia attivato l'utente root, gli hai dato una password. hai mica voglia di scriverla lì quando te la chiede?
<neramarea> filo1234 togliendo anche "quiet"? vi ricordo che sto parlando del termine sessione, non dell'avvio...
<glpiana> neramarea, e che c'entra?
<glpiana> neramarea, prova avviando e editando la riga di grub. se non va e non ti soddisfa amen, al riavvio successivo sarà come prima
<neramarea> che togliendo anche quiet, non ho plymouth all'avvio, ma c'è al termine!
<glpiana> neramarea, prova -.-
<filo1234> neramarea: se togli quelle voci...dopo la modifica, il primo shutdown avrà ancora lo splash..i successivi non più
<glpiana> filo1234, lascia che editi grub all'avvio così se non va è già a posto e non va modificato
<filo1234> glpiana: per me puo fare quello che vuole
<glpiana> filo1234, hai ragione anche tu
<neramarea> ok. altra domanda: devo estrarre un .zip in usr/share/themes (un tema, sperando che allah me la mandi buona...), ma la risposta è che non ho i permessi... o comme fò ad avere i permessi?+
<glpiana> neramarea, gksu fileroller nomefile.zip
<glpiana> *file-roller
<neramarea> mh, quindi devo salvarlo, e non aprirlo col gestore...
<filo1234> -.-
<glpiana> neramarea, esatto
<neramarea> e dopo? come lo porto nella dir che mi interessa?
<neramarea> unzip?
<glpiana> neramarea, se lo apri con file-roller con gksu lo estrai direttamente nella directory di sistema in questione
<elisa> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con kubuntu ... non riesco a scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<camao> ciao a tutti ho un problema di connessione con un telefonino htc con scheda3 che è connesso ma perde la connessione causa lentezza pacchetti  il ping di google mi dice 3998ms.la stessa configurazione sotto win sta andando
<filo1234> che poi i temi andrebbero messi in ~/.themes
<neramarea> ma quindi mi devo posizionare già in usr/share/themes?
<glpiana> elisa, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | elisa
<ubot-it> elisa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> neramarea: ma perchè non dai il comando e lo vedi?
<neramarea> ;-) giusto filo1234
<filo1234> neramarea: tutte queste domande avrebbero un arisposta
<elisa> e per farlo fare automaticamente?
<kunta> non mi abbandonate di nuovo
<glpiana> elisa, serve per mettere a posto. poi userai il gestore che vuoi per gli aggiornamenti. ma visto che hai detto che non riesci a scaricare vediamo perchè non lo fa
<filo1234> 16:14 < glpiana> kunta, allora, ammettiamo che tu abbia attivato l'utente root, gli hai dato una password. hai mica voglia di scriverla lì  quando te la chiede?
<elisa> mi dice di inserire
<cristian_c> ciao
<glpiana> kunta, ma leggi quello che ti si scrive o scrivi soltanto?
<filo1234> a caso...
<OverMe> lol
<glpiana> elisa, scrivi la password e rpemi invio, anche s enon la visualizzi
<kunta> non riesco a capire il tuo umorismo
<elisa> gestori di pacche muon ... faccio aggiornamento
<kunta> ammettiamolo ,e quindi che si fa
<filo1234> magari l ascrivi?
<glpiana> kunta, inserisic sta password che hai dato durante la creazione dell'utente root
<filo1234> se ti chiede la password la scrivi...la sai?
<kunta> bello lui , secondo te da quatttroooo ore che sto facendo
<kunta> adesso ho la schermata viola di accesso  con lascritta s
<glpiana> kunta, che è la scritta s?
<elisa> me ne trova213 metto aggiorna e mi dice :  impossibile continuare perchè non è stata fornita la corretta autorizzazione
<filo1234> kunta: quindi non conosci la password di root?
<cristian_c> ho inztallato touchegg, versione 1.0, ma non c'era la gui e quindi non potevo utilizzarlo. Dietro suggerimento, ho disinstallato il programma e installato la versione 0.3 (touchegg e touchegg-gui). Però non funzionava e allora ho installato la versione 0.2 , come da link suggerito (sempre pacchetti touchegg e touchegg-gui). Il problema è che comnque, nonostante le numerose prove, i gesti non funzionano
<glpiana> elisa, chiudi muon e apri un terminale
<cristian_c> come si potrebbe fare? Quale procedura utilizzare pr renderli funzionanti?
<kunta> altro kunta sessione ospite, non riuscendo amettere la password devo accedere come ospite. PERCHE,
<elisa> ok
<glpiana> elisa, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<elisa> fatto
<filo1234> kunta: quindi non conosci la password di root?
<kunta> SICURAMENTE DEDUCO CHE NON CONOSCO LA PASSWD DI ROOT
<neramarea> mh. sono riuscito ad estralo, ma su "aspetto" non compare...
<kunta> FRINALMENTE ,,,misento compreso
<filo1234> kunta: bene magari in 4 ore avresti potuto dare una lettura al wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<glpiana> !maiuscolo | kunta
<ubot-it> kunta: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<glpiana> elisa, ora prova a riaprire muon e vedi come si comporta. se non va dimmelo
<kunta> ma lamia di accesoo ha sempre funzionato , perche adesso no'
<elisa> ho già fatto stessa cosa
<kunta> lo so scsami e il tasto tab
<glpiana> elisa, ok, chiudilo e nel temrinale scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> kunta, sei su un pc fisso o su un portatile?
<kunta> ti scrivo da un portatile ma hoil pc davant per guadagnare tempo
<glpiana> kunta, il pc che non va è un fisso?
<kunta> si
<glpiana> kunta, la tua password contine simboli? o numeri che inserisci col tastierino numeirco?
<elisa> nel frattempo che aggiorno ho una domanda ... con vlc i file mov .. li sento con il fruscio ... lo posso chiedere quì o devo andare nella chat?
<kunta> devo cmq accedere come ospite ...si
<glpiana> kunta, allora più specifico: simboli o numeri?
<camao> se il problema fossero i DNS come posso fare per cambiarli??
<glpiana> elisa, va bene anche qui. solo con vlc o anche con altri player?
<elisa> se lo apro con dragon player non me lo fa
<glpiana> camao, vai sulla connessione di rete, la modifichi e nella scheda ipv4 metti dhcp (solo indirizzi) così puoi scrivere i dns sotto
<glpiana> elisa, ma hai installato kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<kunta> e come ospite non mi fa dare ilcomando sudo  apt-get upgrade
<kunta> numeri
<camao> ok provo
<glpiana> kunta, e li inserisci dal tastierino numerico o dai numeri sopra alle lettere?
<elisa> mmm non so ...
<glpiana> elisa, quando temrina l'aggiornamento vediamo
<kunta> ho provato da entrambi
<glpiana> kunta, ok, allora entra come opsite e apri un terminale
<glpiana> *ospite
<elisa> sinceramente non ricordo ... cmq il problema lo fa solo con vlc
<glpiana> elisa, eventualemnte dalle impostazioni di vlc cambia il modulo di uscita audio
<kunta> il comando che mi hai dato  mi da operazione non npermessa
<glpiana> kunta, io non ti ho dato nessun comando per ora
<elisa> lo so che mi potresti dire ... vedili con gli altri programmi ... ma mi serve vlc per inserire il logo sui video :-)
<kunta> ilda scrivere nel terminale
<glpiana> kunta, ti ho detto di aprire un temrinale e non ti ho ancora detto cosa scriverci
<glpiana> l'hai aperto sto temrinale?
<kunta> scuasami come si chiama ...
<glpiana> kunta, non so neanche che interfaccia stai usando. si chiama terminale o emulatore di terminale o konsole o temrinal o terminal emulator
<kunta> si sudo apt etcetc
<glpiana> kunta, ma l'ho scritto a elisa quella -.-
<filo1234> magari si chiama elisa
<glpiana> lol
<elisa> :-)
<kunta> pero, ti prego, ti voglio bene ma...non siamo permalosiiii
<glpiana> kunta, dai, dimmi se hai aperto il temrinale che procediamo
<kunta> ok
<glpiana> elisa, hai letto sopra cosa ti ho scritto del modulo di uscita audio di vlc?
<kunta> come ospite pero
<glpiana> kunta, come si chiama il tuo utente?
<elisa> si si ... ma scrivevo :-) l'ho letto dopo
<kunta> e deduco che non potremo fare + di tanto
<kunta> :-)
<filo1234> 16:34 < glpiana> kunta, come si chiama il tuo utente?
<kunta> lho visto fare ad elisa
<kunta> kunta
<glpiana> kunta, allora nel terminale scrivi: su kunta
<glpiana> kunta, ti chiederà la password, prova a inserirla lì
<glpiana> anche se non la vedi, scrivila e poi premi invio
<kunta> autentificazione non riuscita
<glpiana> kunta, o sbagli la password o sul tuo sistema sono andati a balle filesystem e quant'altro
<glpiana> kunta, hai un cd live?
<kunta>  eli il problema
<kunta> no
<glpiana> kunta, nemmeno quello con cui hai installato?
<camao> ciao ragazzi ma non erano i DNS
<glpiana> camao, e cos'era?
<kunta> no,scarico direttamente gli agg
<elisa> ??? cosa avrei fatto?
<camao> perchè é strano é connesso ma non mi apre lepagine
<bobbybong> !opendns
<ubot-it> Gli indirizzi ip di Opendns sono 208.67.222.222 e 208.67.222.220. Per ulteriori informazioni: http://www.opendns.com/ oppure http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDNS
<camao> non ho idea dicosa fare......
<kunta> non si puo cambiare la passwd
<glpiana> kunta, riavvia il pc ed entra di nuovo in recovery mode
<bobbybong> http://exploit.blogosfere.it/2007/09/reset-della-password-di-ubuntu.html
<glpiana> bobbybong, niente guide esterne per cortesia
<kunta> dammi un po di tempo
<elisa> kunta dicevi
<glpiana> bobbybong, e poi è pure vecchissima sta guida
<kunta> modalita di ripristino
<bobbybong> si ma funziona
<kunta> quale opzione scelgo
<glpiana> bobbybong, su grub 1 :)
<glpiana> kunta, console di root
<kunta>  c,e scritto root  passa a una shell con privilegi di root
<glpiana> kunta, sì, quello
<kunta> non sapevo che si chiamasse console
<glpiana> kunta, ma sì dai, cosa cambia -.-
<kunta> mi dice give root  password for maintenance
<neramarea> glpiana, ma cosa sbaglio in questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/719717/ ?
<Carlin0> azz...
<kunta> e importante conoscere i termini tecnici, favorisce la comunicazione
<glpiana> neramarea, il . davanti all'ultima directory, oltre al giro assurdo che stai facendo
<OverMe> neramarea, il punto prima di /usr/
<glpiana> kunta, allora proviamo sta dritta di bobbybong e la modifichiamo
<neramarea> perchè giro assurdo?
<glpiana> anzi no, perchè non è una cosa bella mi dicono dalla regia
<kunta> tiseguooo
<kunta> step by step
<glpiana> neramarea, perchè aprendo file-roller come ti avevo detto bastava scegliere il percorso in cui estrarre i file
<glpiana> kunta, procurati un livecd di ubuntu
<kunta> ne ho un uscito dalla rivista total linux di qualche mese fa ,fa lo stesso
<glpiana> kunta, è di ubuntu?
<kunta> e aggirnato alla vesione 10.04
<kunta> si
<glpiana> kunta, ok, avvia con quello. quando hai il sistema avviato avvisaci che procediamo
<kunta> pero dimmi come fare, non dare mai niente per scontato
<glpiana> kunta, tranquillo, se avvii in fretta sto qua e ti spiego
<kunta> sulpc hoanche xp di miofigli con dati che non vorrei perder
<kunta> al pc sto ancora sulla schermata  modalita provvisoria
<glpiana> kunta, premi ctrl+alt+canc dopo aver inserito il cd di cui sopra
<kunta> esco dalla schermata
<neramarea> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/719723/
<kunta> che faccioora
<kunta> come avvio iltutto
<glpiana> kunta, hai dato ctrl+alt+canc dopo aver inserito il cd?
<Drizamanuber> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> neramarea, si è aperto o no sto file-roller?
<glpiana> ciao Drizamanuber
<neramarea> no!
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/719723/
<kunta> sto sulla schermata nera che di solitoti permette di scegliere con quale sistema op.partire
<Drizamanuber> ho installato edubuntu 11.04, adesso mi sono accorto che è la verione 386, e non quella a 64 bit, può essere un problema?
<OverMe> neramarea, perché lavori da root?
<_Best_> a domani. Ciaauuuzz!
<elisa> glpiana ce l'habbiamo fatta
<glpiana> elisa, yeah
<glpiana> kunta, quindi non hai inserito il cd nel lettore?
<elisa> ok passiamo a vlc
<neramarea> ehm... perchè pensavo di riuscire a spostarlo, il file, da lì. come in effetti son riuscito a fare
<glpiana> elisa, apri vlc --> strumenti --> preferenze
<kunta> scritta ubuntu con linulo rifaccio
<elisa> fatto
<elisa> già posizionato su audio
<glpiana> kunta, devi avviare da cd
<glpiana> elisa, modulo di uscita, c'è scritto predefinito?
<kunta> non mi esce questa opzione
<elisa> vedo predefinita
<elisa> c'è dummy file unix os pulse audio alsa
<glpiana> elisa, prova a modificare dal menu e scegli prima pulseaudio e prova a sentire. se fruscia ancora prova con alsa
<neramarea> glpiana ora si è aperto ma mi dice che il file non esiste!
<glpiana> neramarea, fa nulla, vai su apri e lo cerchi
<elisa> ancora il fruscio
<kunta> ho tolto il disco, sto nella pag di opzone ,sceltya di quale sistema operativo lanciare
<glpiana> elisa, anche con alsa?
<elisa> ora provo alsa
<glpiana> kunta, perchè l'hai tolto dse devi avviare da lì?
<Carlin0> kunta, all'avvio del pc hai mica una scritta del tipo → boot menù ?
<elisa> interessante alsa è muto
<neramarea> glpiana, l'ho fatto, ma se vado in usr/share/themes comunque mi dice che non ho i permessi...
<neramarea> per estrarlo lì
<glpiana> elisa, ok, rimetti predefinito
<glpiana> neramarea, l'hai avviato con gksu o no?
<kunta> no
<elisa> ha glpiana ... mi sono dimenticato di dirti
<elisa> io esco in hdmi cambia qualcosa?
<glpiana> elisa, per me è indifferente :)
<glpiana> elisa, apri un terminale, scrivi: alsamixer         e abbassa un pochino PCM
<elisa> asp
<elisa> ora ho rimesso
<elisa> predefinita e si sente bene ?
<kunta> tieni preswente che non sto + nella pagina modalita provvisoria
<neramarea> incredibile... ce l'ho fatta....
<neramarea> grazie glpiana+
<glpiana> neramarea, :)
<glpiana> kunta, io lo dico ancora una volta, poi mi sembra di essere uno di quei vecchi rinciglioniti che si trovano al parco e ripetono le stesse frasi: devi avviare il pc da cd
<kunta> ehiiii
<elisa> glpiana .. la situazione si è risolta da sola ...
<glpiana> elisa, bene :)
<elisa> sto vedendo se funziona sempre
<kunta> e ti ridico che non e uscta la scritta boo menu
<glpiana> kunta, io non volgio sapere nulla di scritte. vai nel buios e imposta l'avvio da cd
<glpiana> *bios
<neramarea> mi fermavo alla schermata in cui diceva file inesistente. in ogni caso, continua a non essere tra i temi selezionabili di unity. ci sono sempre i soliti 4...
<glpiana> neramarea, hai fatto logout?
<kunta> e come si fa? passo passo con i _vecchietti rincitrulliti_
<neramarea> glpiana no
<glpiana> neramarea, fallo
<glpiana> kunta, appena accendi il pc ti appare una shcemrata che ti mostra dei tasti da pigiare per fare cose
<elisa> glpiana .. racconto un anedoto ... la scorsa settimana avevo bisogno di aggiungere un logo in un video ... ho chiesto a un mio amico espertissimo nel campo windows ... in sostanza mi ha fatto installare 3 programmi ... uno per convertire uno per aggiuntere e un'altro per riconvertire in flv .... poi c'erano una marea di programmi a pagamento. Ho provato a cercare su google aggiungere logo ubuntu ... e mi è comparso per primo risult
<ranxerox> ....
<elisa> morale della favola w ubuntu ... ma w chi usa ubuntu che fa una marea di guide ... io vi ringrazio glpiana
<elisa> siete sempre disponibilissimi
<glpiana> elisa, ;)
<neramarea> glpiana nada
<glpiana> neramarea, boh. dove l'hai preso sto tema?
<kunta> non ci siamo
<ranxerox> glpiana, ho scaricato con debmirror i repository di oneiric per una installazione senza rete,ora, mi domandavo che pacchetti devo installare per avere ubuntu in italiano ?
 * nicotano saluta
<neramarea> su gnome look. sono 4 temi, quelli che ho estratto. e nelle loro rispettive cartelle ci sono le sottocartelle gtk2, gtk3, metacity e unity, proprio come in quelle dei 4 temi standard di unity...
<glpiana> !ubuntuitaliano | ranxerox
<ubot-it> ranxerox: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco dei pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano/ElencoPacchetti
<ranxerox> grazie
<kunta> secondo me ti sei perso il passaggo di come entrare nel bios
<glpiana> kunta, guarda che io nel mio bios ci so entrare :D e se sei qui per coglionarci dacci un taglio, ok?
<bobbybong> santo subito \°/
<kunta> nonso dove cavolo mettere le mani e tu mi parli di bios come ci sia arriva, dove si apre
<glpiana> <glpiana> kunta, appena accendi il pc ti appare una shcemrata che ti mostra dei tasti da pigiare per fare cose <--- LEGGI!!!!!!!!!!!
<kunta> ho rotirato fuori il disco prims
<kunta> quindi dovevo spegnere ilpc?
<kunta> spengo riaccendo cher faccio
<glpiana> kunta, fai quel che vuoi, tanto mi son rotto di star dietro a uno che non segue. ciao
<kunta> ca... quando non si riesce a seguire un prrimate ve ne uscite sembre che non vogliamo seguire,,, se sono 7 ore che sto a chiedere aiuto , ti sebro uno che non segue. io credo che non so
<neramarea> glpiana, grazie cmq. sopravviverò anche con radiance... arriverà qualche aggiornamento che aggiungerà qualcosa di meglio...
<glpiana> kunta, mi dico cosa altro devo dirti? devo venire lì a mostrarti le scritte che ti appaiono a schermo? non puoi leggertele da solo?
<glpiana> kunta, accendi sto piffero di coputer e guarda sto caspita di schermo
<kunta> non sonon entrato nel boot, come si entra
<glpiana> se non lo guardi non vedrai mai cosa schiacciare perchè non li fanno ancora con la vocina suadente che ti suggerisce "ehi bellino, premi quello!"
<kunta> ho sentito il beep di avvio e sonon di nuovo nella schermata di scelta del sisteme operativ o. non e che devo premere qualche tasto tipo alt f2 o cosa per entrare nelbios
<glpiana> kunta, certo che devi premerlo, ma non si può tirare a indovinare. deve mostrartelo la prima schermata. se non fa in tempo a visualizzartela prova f2 o f8 o canc o del
<nicotano> kunta,  se stai attento apprena si avvia il pc in basso al monitor esce una scritta con indicazione del tasto da pigiare per impostazioni del boot
<nicotano> appena*
<kunta> graziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ok sonon nel bios
<kunta> ti ricordo passo passo
<glpiana> kunta, com'è sta roba? te lo dico io e non va, te lo dice nicotano e va?
<glpiana> bah, io lascio il supporto
<kunta> vai a dire il vero l,intuizione l,hoav uta io
<kunta> e non fare il geloso.....
<glpiana> no no, me ne vado proprio
<glpiana> ciao
<kunta> tu hai scritto solo di inserire il disco e di premere i control alt canc
<glpiana> nicotano, se vuoi seguirlo, fagli fare avvio da livecd, poi chroot sulla partizione del sistema, un bel dpkg --configure -a        e magari anche un check del filesystem. se poi la password ancora non va, fagliela resettare da lì
<kunta> percio non succedeva nada.... e ci risiamo , non essere permalosoooo
<glpiana> nicotano, ma no chiedermi soldi ;)
<nicotano> glpiana,  hai detto nulla :) per me fa prima a reinstallare
<kunta> di che palate
<glpiana> kunta, mi hai stremato. mai nessuno ci era riuscito
<glpiana> saluti
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<kunta> se sei cosi permaloso non posso farci niente se non fartelo notare. ilmio livello di conoscenza e ...primordiale
<cristian_c> kunta, è uscito :)
<kunta> ragazzi chi si prende cura di questo _vecchietto_ alle prime armi con ubuntu
<cristian_c> kunta, non essere generico
<cristian_c> kunta, esponi il problema
<nicotano> kunta,  io non so qual'è il, problema devi ripristinare GRUB ?
<sahed> ho un acer aspire da convertire in ubuntu che versione mi consigliate di installare?
<kunta> ok ho scaricato la versione 11.10 e riesco ad accedere solo in qualita di ospite, non riesco ad entrare come amministartore. praticamente non mi riconosce+ la pqsswd di accesslo
<cristian_c> sahed, hai pensato al dual boot?
<nicotano> sahed, procio e ram ?
<sahed> no
<nicotano> kunta,  secondo me fai prima a rimettere il cd e rifare l' installazione
<cristian_c> kunta, avevo letto di un altro caso simile, mmmhh, mi devo ricordare la soluzione
<sahed> intel pentium , 512 Mb ddr2
<sahed> 1.7 Ghz
<nicotano> sahed, metti lubuntu
<kunta> quindi si era pensato di cambiare la passwd
<kunta> ma non siamo riuscite nell,intento
<sahed> nicotano ,anche la versione 11.10 ??
<nicotano> kunta,  secondo me fai prima a rimettere il cd e rifare l' installazione
<kunta> ok adesso sto nel bios
<cristian_c> kunta, guarda: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,486471.0.html
<cristian_c> mi ricordavo che era già successo, quindi penso che in molti hanno trovato glistessi problemi
<nicotano> sahed,  http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<cristian_c> risposta #6
<sahed> ok ragazzotti ! grazie come sempre ! a presto
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ok, faccio un'altra domanda
<cristian_c> ho un problema. Per far funzionare la tastiera con i tasti speciali, ho dovuto installare un programma chiamato keytouch e utilizzare l'editor per configurare i tasti del dispositivo. Il problema è che, nonostante keytouch editor riconosca al volo i tasti e le sue naturali funzioni, alcuni tasti catturati identificano dei codici differenti da quelli associati con gli stessi tasti catturati con xev. Il sistema a
<cristian_c> llora, quando vengono premuti questi tasti, invece di dare ascolto a keytouch, privilegia i codici di xev, e quindi la configurazione di keytouch risulta sballata, ergo questi tasti non funzionano. Allora il punto è questo: devo cercare di disabilitare xev nel sistema e far privilegiare keytouch o altro programma alternativo. Mi è stato detto che dovrebbe essere necessario smanettare col gestore udev. Quello c
<cristian_c> he vi chiedo è: dove devo andare a mettere le mani?
<nicotano> a saperlo te lo direi  ;)
<cristian_c> nicotano, ma ti ringrazio lo stesso :)
<nicotano> ;)
<cristian_c> nicotano, è come se l'avessi fatto ^_^
<kunta> ieni presente che ho anche xp e di una parto
<cristian_c> nicotano, magari domando anche nel canale internazionale, anche se è più difficile
<cristian_c> kunta, ok ,ma tu vai a toccare soltanto il filesystem di ubuntu
<nicotano> cristian_c, suppongo che tu abbia anche scritto sul forum
<cristian_c> nicotano, beh, certo
<cristian_c> ovviamente, risultato zero
<cristian_c> :D
<nicotano> cercando in gogòle con chiave  disabilitare xev hai provato
<cristian_c> nicotano, non ci avevo pensato, lo farò
<cristian_c> a volte non si fa la cosa più banale -> rasoio di occam
<cristian_c> XD
<_Best_> sera :)
<cristian_c> nicotano, questo è un aiuto :-)
<nicotano> cristian_c,  prova anche a chiedere su usenet nel gruppo it.comp.os.linux.software
<cristian_c> nicotano, non credo di essere iscritto al gruppo
<nicotano> lì c'è gente che sa
<nicotano> cristian_c, sono gruppi liberi
<cristian_c> nicotano, c'è anche il fattore disponibilità a incidere XD
<cristian_c> ok me lo segno
<nicotano>  puoi andarci da google gruppi o con un client news
<cristian_c> un sacco di indicazioni sono uscite, almeno non mi sono loggato uscendo a mani vuote :D
<nicotano> tipo xpan e il server news del tuo provider
<cristian_c> nicotano, non mi ero ricordo se ero iscritto a google gruppi, forse no
<cristian_c> nicotano, comuque faccio tutte queste cose al limite, prendo nota
<cristian_c> grazie veramente
<nicotano> cristian_c,  cerca news server liberi al massimo qualcuno come diesel chiede registrazione e poi sottoscrivi quel gruppo e posti la domanda
<nicotano> ripeto c'è gente che linux lo conosce e molto bene
<cristian_c> nicotano, l'importante è che non postino l'indirizzo mail, ho avuto brutte esperienze di spam, a causa del mio indirizzo mail linkato obbligatoriamente in un forum informatico, ancora mi arrivano tonnellate di spam :(
<cristian_c> è uscito :D
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, ho installato un ubuntu con architettura 32 bit su un 64, quali possono essere i problemi?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, hai risolto il problemadi ieri?
<Drizamanuber> no
<cristian_c> Drizamnauber, mi puoi rinfrescare la memoria? XD
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: sto installando edubuntu 11.04 al posto di 11.10
<cristian_c> ah, sì ricordo
<Drizamanuber> il problema è la luminosità dello schermo
<cristian_c> avevo trovato qualcosa riguado lo schermo
<Drizamanuber> non riesco a modificara, anche se i tasti funzionano, per ora ho installato erroneamente edu11.04 386 al posto della versione 64 bt
<cristian_c> Impostazioni lminosità -> Schermo
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, avevo letto che effettivamente era come dicevi tu, con i driver proprietari il problema dovrebbe sparire
<Drizamanuber> ho provato comunque a  installare i driver di ati e dopo averli installati la luminosità ha cominciato a funzionare
<Drizamanuber> allora cosa mi conviene fare? installare 11.04 e attendere che funzionino o installare 11.10?
<Nicola123> Ciao, ho problemi con flash player, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, sei già sulla 11.04
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Nicola123
<ubot-it> Nicola123: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Drizamanuber> sì, ma ne ho scaricato una versione per 32 bit mentre il mio pc è 64
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: adesso ho quasi completato il download della versione a 64 bit
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, embe? Anch'io l'ho fattopiù di una volta. Con la 32 bit risolvevo i problemi che invece avevo con 64 bit
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: di ubutu 11.04, che faccio? lo installo?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ma perché hai scelto edubuntu? Continua con quello :D
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, lshw -c display | grep driver
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ho due partizioni, su una ho ubuntu 11.04 e l'altra volevo usarla per testare le nuove versioni, siccome ho una bambina ho provato con edubuntu, visto che mi è sembrato molto bello per fargli imparare l'uso del pc
<Nicola123> I video su youtube li vedo a scatti, non penso sia un problema su driver video perchè i file che ho sul pc li vedo bene. Ho provato anche a seguire una guida per migliorare le prestazioni di flash, ma niente posso mettere i link della guida? magari ho combinato anche qualche guaio
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, credo anch'io che edubuntusia adatto per l'altra partizione
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, mi pare tu abbia una scheda sis
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: anche a me piace molto, mi sa che andrà a finire che ci giocherò di più io che lei
<cristian_c> ati, scusa
<Drizamanuber> si ati amd radeon 5000
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: i driver sono fxdgl
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, per quanto riguarda l'hardware (e quindi il kernel), quello di edubuntu è lo stesso di ubuntu, quindi non cambierebbe niente da quel punto di vista
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, posta la riga del terminale
<Drizamanuber> quale riga cristian_c
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Drizamanuber, lshw -c display | grep driver
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.        configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=0 WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<cristian_c> ok
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: devo farlo con sudo?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, li hai installati da driver hardware?
<cristian_c> la risposta l'ha data comunque
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: sì ho scelto l'icona che raffigura una scheda dalle impostazioni del sistema
<cristian_c> Nicola123, i link forse non li puoi mettere, però almeno spiega cosda hai fatto
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, da Sistema->Driver hardware
<cristian_c> o simile
<Nicola123> cristian_c:  la guida diceva di modificare qualche parametro in about:config di firefox poi Impostare l' OverrideGPU Impostare la soglia di istanze della CPU Disabilitare XGL Rimuovere e prevenire inutili flash cookies  e previeni la loro ricomparsa nel futuro Disabilitare Pango
<neramarea> aagh! dopo l'ultimo update, ubuntu non mi vede più le reti wireless!
<cristian_c> neramarea, hai aggiornato il kernel?
<neramarea> sì
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> devi rifare la procedura
<neramarea> ma manco se entro col precedente kernel, la vede
<neramarea> che procedura?
<cristian_c> mmhh, questo non mi piace :(
<cristian_c> altrimenti con il kernelprecedente avrebbe dovuto funzionare
<neramarea> ho installato il 3.1
<cristian_c> nermarea, posta etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> *neramarea
<neramarea> cristian_c sto usando un'altro pc, ovviamente...
<cristian_c> mmmhh
<neramarea> come posto? copio a manina?
<cristian_c> neramarea, io utilizzerei il mio metodo, cioè pendrive
<neramarea> che non ho sottomano...
<cristian_c> (ot) è uno di quei casi in cui elogio la possibilità di sfruttare il bluetooth tra pc XD
<neramarea> che uno ha e l'altro no...
<cristian_c> adattatore usb
<cristian_c> :D
<neramarea> che non ho. comandi da dare a terminale?
<cristian_c> nermarea, apri il file e dimmiquali repo sono presenti
<cristian_c> a voce
<neramarea> ok
<cristian_c> Nicola123, quale parametro?
<neramarea> tutti: extras, security, universe, archive, multiverse
<neramarea> main e proposed
<cristian_c> neramarea, i proposed non vanno messi
<cristian_c> pasi per i partners
<cristian_c> *passi
<cristian_c> ma backports e proposed non vanno aggiunti
<neramarea> mh. ok, ma come risolvo?
<cristian_c> prima li disattivi e speri che non si sia danneggiato il sistema
<alecv> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> alecv, ciao
<neramarea> rimossi
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ok, quindi hai installato i driver fglrrx dal gestore dei driver proprietari, giusto?
<cristian_c> neramarea, altri repo strani oltre ai proposed ci sono?
<alecv> cristian, il comando era apic - t per la batteria, vero?
<neramarea> non che io veda in sources.list
<alecv> acpi - t pardon
<cristian_c> neramarea, elencali sommariamente
<cristian_c> alecv, che risultato ti da?
<alecv> mi dice che acpi non è installato
<cristian_c> alecv, beh, puoi installarlo (al limite disinstallarlo)
<alecv> faccio apt- installa pci mi dice che alcunu file non sono disponibili e di fare apt-get upgrade
<cristian_c> alecv, uhm, strano
<alecv> update pardon
<cristian_c> io l'ho testato direttament esulla mia macchina
<alecv> faccio apt-get update e mi dice impossibile risolvere it.archive.ubuntu.com
<neramarea> archive oneiric partner, extras oneiric main, security oneiric security main, security oneiric security universe, security oneiric security miltiverse
<alecv> forse perchè il protatile non è connesso? LOL LOL
<alecv> :)
<cristian_c> neramarea, e basta
<cristian_c> ?
<alecv> devo disconnettere questo pc x connettere il portatile
<neramarea> basta
<alecv> a dopo
<cristian_c> neramarea, ok
<cristian_c> io sarei un po' contrario ai partner, ma altri utenti dicono che non danno fastidio
<cristian_c> nermarea, quindi prova ad andare in File->Cronologia del gestore pacchetti, così si vede quali aggiornamenti sono stati fatti
<cristian_c> *neramarea
<cristian_c> kunta, a che punto sei?
<neramarea> come ci vado lì, scusa?
<cristian_c> neramarea, non conosci il gestore pacchetti?
<neramarea> sì
<neramarea> ma la cronologia risale al 24/10. non c'è altro di più recente
<cristian_c> va bene
<cristian_c> quando è apparso il problema?
<neramarea> venti minuti fa
<cristian_c> e fino a quando funzionava?
<neramarea> ventidue minuti fa
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> neramarea, quindi i proposed non penso c'entrino
<neramarea> direi di no...
<cristian_c> però hai fatto bene a disattivarli lo stesso
<cristian_c> un pericolo in meno
<cristian_c> neramarea, posta iwconfig
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<neramarea> di QUESTO pc?
<cristian_c> di quello in cui non funziona la rete wireless
<neramarea> beh, la rete è quella... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/719798/
<cristian_c> cioè, ricapitoliamo: sei su un pc desktop: colelgatocon?
<cristian_c> *collegato
<neramarea> no, su quello c'è off ovunque, e su access point c'è not-associeted
<cristian_c> neramarea, sul pc notebook non funziona la rete wireless
<cristian_c> neramarea, quindi sul pc desktop sei pure in wireless?
<neramarea> appunto... ma su quest'altro notebook funziona
<cristian_c> tutti e due notebook
<neramarea> è un altro nb, ma sì cmq
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> posta l'iwconfig di quel notebook
<cristian_c> mi eroscordato, non hai modo di postare output
<cristian_c> certo che è difficile fare supporto in queste condizioni
<neramarea> cristian_c eh...
<cristian_c> almeno una pendrive avrebbe aiutato
<cristian_c> per trasprtare il log del terminale
<neramarea> aspetta... dici che ethernet funzi?
<cristian_c> (io facevo sempre così quando non avevo la connessione)
<cristian_c> certo, penso di sì
<neramarea> 1 minuto allora
<cristian_c> ok
<neramarea_> ok, ci sono
<neramarea_> cristian_c questo l'iwconfig: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/719808/
<neramarea_> ma adesso va!!!!!
<cristian_c> neramarea, ecco
<neramarea_> cristian_c ho cambiato presa di corrente ed ora funzia tutto.... bah...
<cristian_c> lol
<lonejack> sapete come si può rimuove una configuazioine di una stampante?
<BetaBrain> sera a tutti
<Red-XIII> credo che basti andare nelle impostazioni di sistema, stampa... selezioni la sampante... "Rimuovi"
<Red-XIII> no?
<lonejack> non credo
<kunta> scusami cristian a sonon andato amangiare,
<kunta> ancora non sonon riuscito a sbloccare niente
<kunta> notavo cmq che ho l'orario sbagliato
<kunta> ne posso modificarlo
<Matsetes> Ciao
<elias_> ciao
<elias_> nio: ciao
<Matsetes> Ho bisogno di una mano...
<elias_> che c'è ?
<Nio> Ciao!!!
<Matsetes> Avrei bisogno di visualizzare i filmati di youtube, ma preferibilmente evitando adobe flash
<elias_> matsetes: comincia a dire che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Matsetes> 11.10
<Matsetes> (sempre er mejo!)
<jester-> Matsetes: c'è gnash che è open ma va quando vuole lui
<Matsetes> Eh, appunto...
<jester-> Matsetes: come  mai non ti garba la roba adobe? è comunque gratis
<HoldenC> Matsetes, prova il supporto html5
<ls960> Matsetes, puoi usare minitube, è nei repo
<Matsetes> Non mi garba perché  a quanto vedo è proprietaria...
<Matsetes> Ho provato html5, ma non c'è per tutti i video
<elias_> matsetes: non esiste un'alternativa libera a tutto
<kunta> mi dite se qualcuna sa perche' posso accedere solo come ospite enon come amministratore su lla versione 10.10
<HoldenC> Matsetes, scarica i video che ti interessano con youtube-dl
<Matsetes> È un software, youtube-dl?
<HoldenC> si, e' nei repo
<HoldenC> !info youtube-dl
<ubot-it> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2011.01.30-2 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Matsetes> Ok, ora guardo, grazie
<kunta> scaricato la versione 11.10, ma riesco ad accedere solo come ospite
<Matsetes> @kunta non ti accetta la pass?
<kunta> mi dite come cambiare la passwd di root
<kunta> mi aiutate a capire perche' ubuntu 11.10 non mi riconosce+ la passwd
<ls960> kunta, sicuro di avere scelto la tastiera italiana? in ogni caso cliccando in alto a dx sulla videata di login ti appare la tastiera a video
<xiaoy> kunta, sudo su
<xiaoy> poi passwd
<kunta> fatto
<xiaoy> e poi che altro c'é?
<kunta> accedo  al termonale solo come ospite per cui non riesco a fare niente
<kunta> il problema e grande
<kunta> son 7 ore che provo
<xiaoy> O.o
<xiaoy> nel terminale dai su -
<alnuvola> qualcuno sa qualè il canale per la programmazione in shell ???
<xiaoy> #bash
<kunta> si accettano idee
<xiaoy> kunta, ma se dai passwd da terminale? che fa
<alnuvola> vorrei capire un meccanismo che avviene in linux ad esempio
<alnuvola> vorrei vedere gli script in automatico
<alnuvola> vado in /etc/rc.d
<xiaoy> kunta, poi guarda che esiste sempre il vecchio metodo per cambiare le passwords
<alnuvola> il file rc.d nn esiste perchè ci sono vari file chiamati rc0.d rc1.d e cosi via
<alnuvola> stessa cosa per i log
<[Enrico]> alnuvola: vai in /etc/init.d
<alnuvola> qualcuno sa spiegarmi perchè scusate l'ignoranza da Niubbo
<[Enrico]> alnuvola: il numero solitamente rappresenta il runlevel
<alnuvola> [Enrico] ok per la prima
<alnuvola> cd init.d
<alnuvola> init.d è la cartella riferita a cosa
<kunta> davterminale non la riconosce
<alnuvola> sai sto studiando un po lo scheletro di linux sono curioso
<[Enrico]> alnuvola: contiente tutti i possibili script di init. ma li abiliti soltanto se fai un symlink in etc/rc<numero runlevel>.d
<xiaoy> kunta, che significa: non la riconosce?
<kunta> il bello è che la password e queela giusta
<kunta> mi dice non autentificata
<alnuvola> e dove trovo quindi gli script che si avviano alla partenza ?
<alnuvola> init.d
<alnuvola> o rc.d
<xiaoy> kunta, senti, taglia la testa al toro. sudo gedit /etc/shadow
<[Enrico]> alnuvola: leggi qui http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch03.en.html e qui http://wiki.debian.org/RunLevel
<xiaoy> cancella l'hash della tua password e poi la reinserisci con il comando passwd
<[Enrico]> alnuvola: in rcX.d trovi gli script che sono abilitati per il runlevel X, che sono symlink agli script di init.d. quale runlevel parte di default è scritto in /etc/inittab
<kunta> operazione non permessa
<xiaoy> se con sudo non va perché non hai la password, fail il bot con un live-cd
<xiaoy> *fai
<kunta> perche accedo come ospite
<xiaoy> kunta, vai da live-cd
<xiaoy> kunta, vai da live-cd
<xiaoy> kunta, vai da live-cd
<FloodBotIt2> xiaoy: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<xiaoy> bloccato il tasto
<kunta> si ma mi interessava capire perchè
<xiaoy> kunta, chiedilo a te stesso
<alnuvola> [Enrico] sto leggendo proprio quello
<alnuvola> link simbolici in pratica
<[Enrico]> si
<alnuvola> infatti adesso spulciando mi sono imbattuto nello script che mi avvia noip2
<kunta> dopo aver scaricaato l'aggiornamento ho abilitato alcuni reposity che nell'avanzamento di versione erano stati disabilitati ed ho dovuto immettere la passwd per cui son sicuro che e un an omalia del  11.10
<alnuvola> [Enrico] dice che il runlivel è casuale quindi rc1.d nn ha una precedenza su rc0.d
<elias_>  ho un problema: sto scrivendo da un netbook emachines, non mi funziona il touchpad (prima funzionava), uso ubuntu 11.10, da circa un anno di utilizzo di Linux, non ho mai incontrato un problema simile
<bobbybong> !touchpad
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad
<xiaoy> era meglio la 10.04
<xiaoy> XD
<elias_> xiaoy: stavi scrivendo a me?
<kunta> èpossibile che non si sappia il perchèed il come fare
<elias_> ubot-it: grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<alnuvola> se cancello ad esempio lo script che si trova in rc0.d che si chiama K20avguard  all'avvio nn partira piu il seguente script
<xiaoy> elias_, stavo scrivendo a tutti quelli che hanno aggiornato
<xiaoy> le .10 non sono 100% stabili
<elias_> ok
<elias_> ho provato a controllare, non funziona
<kunta> la cosa strana è che non posso nemmeno spegnere il pc
<accendino> salve a tutti+
<accendino> c'è nessuno che mi può aiutare?
<Ab3L> xiaoy: io ho aggiornato alla 11.10 e alla fine ho dovuto piallare tutta la root e reinstallare da zero, altrimenti niente suoni (a parte amarok) e sistema estremamente lento. ora è ok.
<elias_> accendino: ciao , che c'è?
<accendino> ho interrotto involontariamente un aggiornamento e ora mi dice indice software danneggiato
<accendino> nn riesco più a aggiornare
<accendino> anche prima se volevo avanzare di versione nn mi fa avanzarer
<xiaoy> appunto
<elias_> acaccendino: che versione di Ubuntu usi?
<accendino> 11.04
<elias_> accendino: hai un CD della 11.10?
<accendino> no
<elias_> Hai un software di bakup?
<accendino> vorrei riuscire a aggiornare questa
<elias_> Hai un software di bakup?
<accendino> controllo
<accendino> nepomuk
<elias_> te l'ho chiesto perchè magari puoi fare un bakup dei dati più importanti (per sicurezza) e tentare l'aggiornamento da CD
<accendino> nn sono capace a fare il backup nn sono tanto pratico
<accendino> vorrei riuscire a aggiornare questa
<accendino> perchè si blocca
<accendino> durante l'aggiornamento
<elias_> magari, semplicemente potresti salvare in archivi i dati più importanti
<accendino> ma si può rimanere a questa versione?
<accendino> sistemando il tutto?
<elias_> non ne sono certo
<accendino> se è qualcosa passo domani
<accendino> tipo annullare l'aggiornamento precedente
<accendino> e ripetere
<elias_> in che senso?
<accendino> siccome è stato annulato l'aggiornamentoù
<accendino> nn me lo fa installare più
<accendino> mi dice indice danneggiato
<frezli> ciao ... per aggiungere un utente ad un gruppo è corretto cosi' ???    sudo usermod pippo -G nomegruppo
<accendino> nn tutti gli aggiornamenti possono essere installati
<accendino> mi propone un aggiornamento parziale
<elias_> prova, però salva lo stesso i dati
<accendino> sono avanzato di versione
<accendino> grazie di tutto devo riavviare
<accendino> grazie elias_
<elias_> io esco
<KernelPanic_> buonasera
<elias_> buonasera
<airgnox> sera
<elias_> buonasera
<KernelPanic_> che si dice?
 * KernelPanic_ saluta e se ne va
<enea> ciao,sono due sere che leggo guide per installare una chiavetta usb vodafone k3806-z  su ubuntu 10.04 qualcuno sà dirmi come si fà?
<remix_tj> enea: di solito quando la attacchi funziona
<enea> assolutamente no,non questa almeno maè nuova aquistata ieri
<remix_tj> enea: guarda credo che questa voce del forum sia sufficientemente piena di prove, dovrebbe andare bene anche per te http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=435823.0
<enea> ci sono un sacco di guide su questa chiavetta ma nessuna finora ha funzionato
<remix_tj> prova a guardare, sembra abbiano risolto con un tool sakis3g che pero' purtroppo non conosco
<enea> 10.10 io ho 10.04
<fleurtherock> ciao
<fleurtherock> ho un file*.bin
<fleurtherock> come faccio a installarlo?
<remix_tj> enea: va bene lo stesso
<remix_tj> da 10.04 a 10.10 non cambia molto
<remix_tj> fleurtherock: chmod +x file.bin && exec ./file.bin
<enea> provo  a riavviare..........
<vietta> fleurtherock, ./file.bin
<fleurtherock> vietta
<fleurtherock> per ./file intendi il percorso?
<vietta> flue
<alecv> salve
<alecv> su ubuntu 11.10 c'è empaty per la chat, non vedo  l'elenco utenti nonostante nelle opzioni è fleggato
<piterone> ciao a tutti. una cosa semplice.per istallare i driver della scheda video proprietari mi dice che nn deve girare Xserver....mi dite come si fa a killare temporaneamente per andare da linea di comando?
<alecv> su sistema
<alecv> c'è monitor di sistema
<alecv> puoi killare i processi aperti
<faller> ragazzi ho un problemone
<piterone> provo a vedere se va.L'altra volta sono riuscito perche dandomi problemi all'avvio ho scelto l'opzione "riga di comando" e da li è andato tutto a posto
<Brutus-> piterone, Non lo fare. Non è normale che tu debba fare una cosa simile. Solitamente i driver proprietari s'installano senza problemi da Impostazioni di sistema > Driver addizionali
<piterone> gia fatto brutus.sono i driver della zotac e si istallano cosi
<piterone> cioe l'ho gia istallati una volta senza problemi
<alecv> ma che scheda video hai?
<piterone> zotac geforxe gtx 560
<faller> stò lavorando da un pc con windows, ho effettuato il downoad della versione 11.10 di ubuntu e devo necessariamente metterlo sul' usb perchè il pc [sempre con windows] dove lo devo installare ha il lettore cd-rom rotto.... anche avendo già avuto lìoccasione di installare ubuntu su un altro pc ancora lo ho sempre e solo fatto da cdrom e mai da usb... qualcuno mi può aiutare vi prego :)
<alecv> mai sentita :)
<piterone> :):(
<alecv> faller:  devi scaricare unebooting
<alecv> e fa tutto lui :)
<Brutus-> piterone, spacca... beato te :D
<faller> grazie mille ora ci provo
<piterone> grazie:) ma senza driver me la do in faccia:(
<corsairtux> Ciao ragazzi ho un problema con skype. praticamente in maniera random dopo qualche minuto di conversazione la chiamata si blocca, a volte dopo 2 minuti a volte dopo 3 a volte dopo 12..
<corsairtux> ho provato a reinstallarlo ma non è cambiato molto
<corsairtux> avete idea ida di cosa poter fare per risolvere la situazione?
<alecv> faller: scarichi unebooting, scegli dove hai salvato il file iso, scegli la chiavetta, e dai ok e lui fa tutto il resto
<faller> ok grazie mille alecv :) ora ci provo e vi faccio sapere :)
<piterone> nn trovo il processo...vabbe ma nessuno sa come si entra in modalita riga di comando,senza grafica?
<alecv> ok
<alecv> crtl+alt+t
<piterone> a me dici alecx?
<piterone> dai nn ci credo...e se uno vuole avviare senza grafica come fa??
<bobbybong> piterone, in recovery
<piterone> in recovery gira cmq xserver gia provato
<piterone> cioe ho provato gnome d'emergenza nn so se dici quello
<faller> ps. ma il processo ke permette la creazione del usb installatore formatta anche il pc in uso? o solo la pennetta (e poi il pc dove vado a installare ubuntu)?
<alecv> solo la pennetta, se hai selezionato lei come hardware
<faller> perfetto  :):) anke xke sto pc non è il mio XD
<alecv> poi quando inserisci la chiavetta e fai fare boot da usb, parte l'installazione come da cd live
<fester-> rm: impossibile rimuovere "lock": File system in sola lettura
<bobbybong> piterone, aggiungi questo alla striga di grub all'avvio
<fester-> oppure: Error creating moint point: Read-only file system
<bobbybong>  init=/bin/bash
<alecv> faller: è importante che come disco scegli la letgtera della chiavetta ;)
<faller> ke  è una letgtera?
<alecv> lettera
<faller> a ok XD
<alecv> errore di battuta
<faller> xD
<alecv> ho le dita grosse :P
<alecv> ragazzi c'è un comando da terminale per verificare la velocità della connessione?
<faller> scsmi alecv.... ma unebooting è un programma per window?
<alecv> si
<faller> daje :)
<alecv> ci sono vrsioni per win e per linux
<alecv> credo anche x mac ma non ci metto la mano sul fuoco
<Brutus-> piterone, devi uccidere xorg
<alecv> salve
<alecv> perchè ubuntu 11.10 riconosce la chiavetta internet della vodafone, ma apro firefox o altro e non naviga?
<faller> stò creando l'usb ;) grz mille alvec
<alecv> con me ce l'hai?
<faller> si scsami
<faller> senti un ultima cosa
<faller> ora ho un altro problema.... qndo avvio il setup del bios sul pc in cui devo installare ubuntu, per accedere al bios mi è richiesta una password... o.o
<faller> dove la trovo
<faller> ?
<faller> anche pechè l'account window nemmeno celha
<alecv> oddio
<alecv> provato a dare invio a vuoto?
<alecv> 1234 ?
<faller> yes xD
<alecv> admin ?
<faller> anche con 8 zeri
<alecv> mmm non saprei
<alecv> dovresti chiedere a chi ha impostato la pass al bios :)
<faller> a sapè i kazzo è stato ke lo ammazzo guarda XD
<faller> altrimenti non cè un modo di formattare il bios? XD
<alecv> no se googli
<faller> ?
<alecv> ci dovrebbe essere qualche trucco per bypassare la pass
<alecv> googli=far ricerche con google :)
<faller> a ok XD
<ls960> faller, togli la pila dalla motherboard, aspetta una mezz'oretta, poi rimettila ed avvia
<alecv> ls960: sei certo? O.o
<faller> dici ke leva la pass dal bos?
<faller> la batteria? XD
<faller> *bios
<ls960> sì, così resetti il bios
<alecv> sicuramente il bios senza batteria si resetta, ma non gli darei fastidio :)
<faller> stima [se funziona] ora ci provo :)
<alecv> qualcuno usa le chiavette internet per la connessione?
<elias_> che versione di Ubuntu usi?
<alecv> 11.10
<alecv> la riconosce, mi chiede la nazione, il gestore, l'apn, mi connetto
<alecv> ma ne firefox ne apt (da terminale) si collega
<alecv> va sia in umts che in hsdpa
<alecv> su xubuntu 10.04 ho dovuto usare sakis3g xchè non riconosce la chiavetta
<elias_> sul forum di Ubuntu ho trovato alcune discussioni; sono un po' vecchie ma potrebbero funzionare   http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=389955.0    ,   http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=435823.0    ,   http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=154777.msg1024971  e infine fuori dal forum ho trovato   http://www.tanadelbianconiglio.com/2010/01/come-installare-qualsiasi-chiavetta-3g-vodafone-su-ubuntu-9-10/
<ls960> alecv, con una chiavetta vofone di mio cognato ho usato gnomeppp e va benissimo, networkmanager la riconosceva ma non si connetteva (11.04)
<Zagorax> ciao a tutti, è possibile scaricare manualmente tutti i pacchetti per l'aggiornamento alla 11.10 e poi installarli offline? sul desktop infatti ubuntu non riconosce la mia chiave wireless, mentre debian sì (ubuntu non carica correttamente il modulo) quindi vorrei scaricare i pacchetti da lì, ho già testato che la 11.10 riconosce l'adattore wireless,..
<elias_> io esco
<willy_oracle> ciao. mi serve assistenza per avviare l'xserver. come si fa?
<willy_oracle> help per xserver
<remix_tj> willy_oracle: startx ?
<willy_oracle> remix_tj: devo compilare il file xorg.conf ma non so some si fa
<remix_tj> willy_oracle: non serve compilarlo, xorg si arrangia da solo a costruirlo, perche' dovresti?
<willy_oracle> remix_tj: per eseguirlo con le autorizzazioni è "su- startx"?
<remix_tj> perche' dovresti eseguirlo come root?
<willy_oracle> remix_tj: perchè dice che non sono autorizzato
<willy_oracle> remix_tj: "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting"
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> willy_oracle:
<remix_tj> dai questi 3 comandi in serie
<remix_tj> id
<remix_tj> ls -l /dev/input/mice
<remix_tj> ls -l /dev/input/*
<willy_oracle> remix_tj: fatto. e poi?
<remix_tj> prendi l'outpu se puoi e copialo su pastebin
<willy_oracle> remix_tj: solo dell'ultimo comando?
<remix_tj> o perlomeno dimmi se tra i gruppi che sono venuti fuori dal comando id c'e' il gruppo che ha accesso ai device di /dev/input/*
<remix_tj> no
<remix_tj> tutti
<willy_oracle> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720085/
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> quindi per i permessi dei device ci siamo
<remix_tj> prova a vedere se lanciando startx nei comandi prima di da dei permission denied relativi a file .Xauthorigy
<remix_tj> sorry .Xauthority
<remix_tj> oppure .serverauth
<willy_oracle> remix_tj: aiutami: cos'è che devo digitare?
<remix_tj> lancia il comando startx
<remix_tj> e cerca leggendo sul backlog
<remix_tj> oppure
<remix_tj> prova a fare
<remix_tj> ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<remix_tj> ls -l ~/.serverauth*
<remix_tj> e vediamo cosa viene fuori
<remix_tj> incollami sempre i risultati sul pate
<remix_tj> *paste
<willy_oracle> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720092/
<remix_tj> purrrrfect
<remix_tj> willy_oracle: ls -l /home/paolo/.Xauthority
<willy_oracle> remix_tj: -rw------- 1 root root 224 2011-10-26 22:56 /home/paolo/.Xauthority
<remix_tj> beccato!
<remix_tj> sudo chown paolo /home/paolo/.Xauthority
<remix_tj> e poi prova startx
<willy_oracle> remix_tj: niente dafare
<remix_tj> riprova a pastarmi l'output di startx
<willy_oracle> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720096/
<willy_oracle> remix_tj: se può aiutarti, quando faccio partite la configurazione dell'xserver con l'eseguibile, mi da questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720097/
<remix_tj> bah, non sembra essere quello il vero problema di driver
<remix_tj> il problema sembra proprio sui permessi
<remix_tj> willy_oracle: ma hai chiuso X? se fai ctrl-alt-f7 (o F8) torni su X?
<willy_oracle> remix_tj: se faccio ctrl+alt+f8 si chiude tutto: schermata nera con cursore che lampeggia, ma non posso fare niente. con ctrl+alt+f7 riparte
<remix_tj> ok, il motivo e' quello
<remix_tj> in realta' willy_oracle non hai mai chiuso X
<remix_tj> quindi dovresti lanciare quel tool di nvidia
<willy_oracle> remix_tj: probabile, visto che non capisco minimamente :D
<remix_tj> !nvidia | willy_oracle
<ubot-it> willy_oracle: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<remix_tj> segui queste indicazioni e dovresti riuscire a mettere il driver :-)
<faller> ragazzi la cosa della batteria non ha funzionato >.<
<faller>  mi arrendo [ per stasera] vado a cena o.o
<willy_oracle> remix_tj: chiedo: come trovo le info sulla mia scheda?
<faller> grazie a tutti
<remix_tj> willy_oracle: che info? il modello di scheda video?
<faller> ciao alecv grazie di tutto
<willy_oracle> remix_tj: quello e driver installato
<remix_tj> per il video puoi fare
<remix_tj> sudo lshw -C video
<remix_tj> per il driver sinceramente non lo so, non mi sono mai posto il problema.
<remix_tj> probabilmente avrai nuvoeu o quel che e' di opensource
<willy_oracle> remix_tj: ok. altra cosa: ma devo eseguire tutto da terminale? nel senso: mi si chiude l'interfaccia grafica? mi conviene scrivermi leistruzioni per proseguire?
<remix_tj> ah, no questo comando che ti ho dato io puoi farlo senza chiudere l'interfaccia grafia
<remix_tj> *grafica
<remix_tj> per quelli riportati nel wiki non te lo so dire, perche' io uso una scheda intel quindi non ho mai avuto scazzi con i driver
<willy_oracle> remix_tj: però i driver propietari mi pareva di averli attivati
<remix_tj> willy_oracle: probabilmente non quelli proprietari, ma avevi scelto tra le due alternative. Guarda sul wiki, io non saprei aiutarti oltre. Oppure aspetta domattina che probabilmente c'e' qualcuno che ne sa un po' piu' di me
<willy_oracle> remix_tj: beh, intanto grazie mille. io provo e speriamo bene
<remix_tj> anche perche' io sono un sistemista che smanaccia 99.9% di roba in riga comandi, quindi di x, sinceramente non e' che mi interessi molto :-)
<SERIO-UBUNTISTA> Salve a tutti, posso fare una semplicissima domanda?
<SERIO-UBUNTISTA> vorrei sapere come poter creare un dvd video da dei file avi semplici... Non so in ubuntu come si faccia.. non riesco a trovare un programma il piu possibile simile a nero express per win.
<SERIO-UBUNTISTA> PErfavore datemi una mano :)
<nightubuntu> Buonanotte gente ubuntiana, prima pero' mi potreste dire su ubuntu 11.10 dov'e' il terminale? grazie
<Carlin0> SERIO-UBUNTISTA,  devede
<nightubuntu> qualcuno mi sa dire come poter andare sul terminale? Grazie :)
<Carlin0> !info devede
<ubot-it> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.9-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 1976 kB, installed size 3936 kB
<Carlin0> nightubuntu, non lo trovi nel menù ?
<SERIO-UBUNTISTA> ragazzi potete aiutarmi, anche io osno utente come gli altri, no ??? :)
<Carlin0> SERIO-UBUNTISTA, ti ho risposto
<nightubuntu> ora l'ho trovato non sapevo che era in alto a sinistra ecco perche'...
<SERIO-UBUNTISTA> scusami, ma altri?? nonmi sembra simile e facile come nero express, non ce ne è uno simile? grazie
<Carlin0> io conosco quello SERIO-UBUNTISTA se ne vuoi altri (se ci sono) apri software centere e cercalo lì
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-27
<crazyduck> qualcuno mi sa spiegare perchè il mio ipod viene visto  come risorsa ma non vuole dialogare
<crazyduck> roxdragon: ciao mi puoi aiutare con il mioipod
<roxdragon> ciao
<roxdragon> aspè
<crazyduck> roxdragon: ok
<crazyduck> roxdragon: cosi  per iniziare poimi rispondi quando hai un attimo  Errore di lockdown non gestito (-15)
<roxdragon> mmm spe sto finendo di fare un software
<crazyduck> roxdragon: la cosa che volevo capire se è un problema di ubuntu o di ipod
<roxdragon> mmm
<roxdragon> vieni di la in chat
<crazyduck> roxdragon: rivo
<crazyduck_> roxdragon: eccolo
<roxdragon> ma no .. dicevo su ubuntu-it-chat
<crazyduck> roxdragon: ci son dila
<glpiana> ola
<Drizamanuber> Ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ola Drizamanuber
<Drizamanuber> buon giorno a tutti
<Drizamanuber> ho installato edubuntu 11.04, con questo non ho nessun problema
<glpiana> bene
<Drizamanuber> spero che sistemino al più presto anche l'11.10
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, cosa dovrebbero sistemare?
<Drizamanuber> il download dei driver fxdgl per scheda video ati
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, io non ho sentito altri con il tuo problema per ora
<glpiana> e comuqnue sono fglrx ;)
<Drizamanuber> non mi ricordavo bene la sigla
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: te ne intendi anche di libreoffice calc?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, dipende da cosa mi chiedi :)
<glpiana> se è per le macro ti dico subito di no
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: nella versione 3.3.4, c'è il tasto registra macro, che però non si può cliccare, sai farlo funzionare?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, leggi sopra :)
<glpiana> a più tardi
<neramarea> salve a tutti. uso la 11.10, con unity; ho notato che alcune icone di software post-installato (aMule, ATI Catalyst) hanno una risoluzione a dir poco grossolana... c'è modo di risolvere la cosa?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ho letto in ritardo, beh, non  fa niente, ciao e buona giornata
<Drizamanuber> neramarea: come hai fatto a installare ati catalyst?
<neramarea> Drizamanuber http://www.lffl.org/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-problemi-con-schede.html
<Drizamanuber> neramarea: io avevo problemi con la luminosità, una volta installato quel driver ti funziona? io ho un hp pavilion dv6, anche tu?
<neramarea> dv7. francamente, ora che mi hai fatto questa domanda, sono andato a vedere in informazioni sistema, e li mi dà ancora in utilizzo i vesa m96... mmmmmh... eppure da quando li ho installati, qualcosa è cambiato...
<neramarea> ma da gestore driver invece risultano attivi e in uso
<neramarea> la cosa mi turba
<Drizamanuber> mmm, per ora resto ancora il 11.04, aspetto ancora un po' per passare a 11.\0
<Drizamanuber> c'è qualcuno pratico sulle macro di libre office?
<neramarea> sempre più strano: ho dato un lshw -c display | grep driver e glxinfo | grep render, risultano attivi i fglrx_pci, e anche l'accelerazione grafica... ma allora perchè in informazioni di sistema mi dà i vesa? qualcuno ha qualche idea?
<Odo> Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Drizamanuber> ciao jester-
<jester-> aiò Drizamanuber
<Drizamanuber> jester-:  te ne intenedi di macro per libre office?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: mai trattate
<Drizamanuber> Ciao gian_ io il problema l'ho risolto reinstallando 11.04, poi questa mattina mi hanno segnalato una soluzione su questo link http://www.lffl.org/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-problemi-con-schede.html
<gian_> parli del problema del controllo luminosità??
<Drizamanuber> sì
<gian_> lo so anche a me funzionava con 11.04 e non avevo nessun problema con periferiche hardware
<gian_> ma non mi va di rimettere 11.04, vediamo se la cosa matura
<gian_> ricordo che unity nella 11.04 era un proprio funzionante
<gian_> *non proprio funzionante
<neramarea> jester-?
<gian_> da quel link che mi hai dato vedo che hanno risolto con la tua scheda, perchè sei ritornato indietro?
<jester-> neramarea: cu fu
<Drizamanuber> gian_: non so, io mi trovo bene con unity
<gian_> ma anche questa a unity
<neramarea> ciao. hai seguito la ns discussione sui dricer ati catalyst? ho un dubbio
<Drizamanuber> gian_: sono tornato indietro ieri sera, la soluzione l'ho avuta questa mattina
<neramarea> *diver
<neramarea> *DRIVER
<jester-> neramarea: non eguivo
<jester-> seguivo*
<neramarea> il link di cui parla Drizamanuber l'ho indicato io. ho seguito la procedura. se do lshw -c display | grep driver e glxinfo | grep render, risultano attivi i fglrx_pci, e anche l'accelerazione grafica, ma da informazioni sistema risultano invece attivi i driver vesa standard... e non ne capisco il motivo
<jester-> neramarea: e tutto va bene?
<neramarea> beh, sì... nessuno sfarfallìo, regolazioni possibili ed ottimali... ma temo qualche conflitto...
<jester-> neramarea: se si ignora informazioni sistema e driver aggiuntivi che cannano spesso e volentieri, il gestore driver, per es, fa mettere lo sta alle broadcom quando serve b43 e poi non va una sega
<jester-> neramarea: controlla con lsmod e vedi se c'l fglrx_sticass o vesa
<neramarea> jester- a che riga dovrei vederlo?
<jester-> neramarea: filtra: lsmod | grep fglrx
<jester-> neramarea: filtra: lsmod | grep vesa
<jester-> neramarea: grep becca solo le righe con dentro le due parole
<jester-> o termini che dir si voglia
<neramarea> fglrx used by 103, vesafb used by 1
<neramarea> anche se non so cosa voglia dire....
<neramarea> jester-... secondo te cosa sta usando?
<neramarea> sull'altro notebook se filtro vesa nonda risultati... viene collocato tutto su nvidia...
<jester-> neramarea: vesafb lo dovrebbe usare lo splash prova a spegnerlo, sudo rmmod vesafb
<jester-> neramarea: e se hai il 3d usa fglrx che vesa non lo supporta
<neramarea> e come faccio a usare fgrlrx?
<neramarea> e nell'eventualità come lo "riaccendo" vesafb?
<neramarea> jester-...
<jester-> neramarea: scaricato vesafb?
<jester-> neramarea: hai /etv/X11/xorg.conf ?
<neramarea> aspettavo di capire cosa fare DOPO... non vorrei ritrovarmi con lo schermo nero, al riavvio...
<neramarea> etv?
<neramarea> errore, modulo in uso
<neramarea> jester-, passi troppo tempo davanti alla macchinetta del caffè... ;-)
<neramarea_> jester- mi abbandoni a metà del lavoro?
<jester-> neramarea_: sai magari uno ogni tanto lavora anche
<neramarea_> ;-)
<jester-> neramarea_: il comando è temporaneo al riavvio riparte
<neramarea_> scusa?
<jester-> neramarea_: fa vedere xorg.conf
<neramarea_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720494/
<jester-> neramarea_: dovresti cambiare il nome al driver, fglrx-pci
<neramarea_> dove dice section device?
<jester-> neramarea_: dai sudo modprobe fglr e batti tab 2 volte che vedi il nome esatto
<jester-> Driver      "fglrx"
<neramarea_> il comando mi da oltre 200o linee...
<neramarea_> e con tab non si muove nulla
<jester-> neramarea_: modprobe fglrx tab tab
<neramarea_> firegl
<jester-> neramarea_: oppure sudo modprobe fglrx-pci
<jester-> neramarea_: oppure sudo modprobe fglrx_pci
<jester-> se non c'è te lo dice
<neramarea_> con fglrx_pci tab tab non da nulla
<jester-> neramarea_: senza tab
<jester-> batti enter e vedi soa risponde
<neramarea_> e dando invio FATAL: Module fglrx_pci not found
<jester-> modprobe fglrx-pci?
<jester-> con sudo
<neramarea_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720501/
<jester-> neramarea_: boh allora sarà giusto fglrx
<jester-> neramarea_: glxinfo | grep rendering
<neramarea_> ma con sudo modprobe fglrx tab tab mi dava firegl... quello c'entra qualcosa?
<jester-> non penso
<gian_> percaso qualcuno di voi ha installato il kernel 3.1
<neramarea_> gian_ non lo fare
<neramarea_> direct rendering yes, jester-
<gian_> come mai??
<jester-> gian_: qualcuno per risolvere il problema disconnessione di qualche atheros wfi antica
<jester-> neramarea_: allora non usa vesa
<jester-> neramarea_: visto che il 3d è attivo
<neramarea_> ok, jester- ma allora quel vesafb che dovevammo rimuovere?
<jester-> neramarea_: lascialo dov'è
<jester-> neramarea_: ce l'ho caricato anche io che uso nvidia
<neramarea_> gian_ a me ha impallato tutto, dando schermata nera, e googlando ho notato ch'è un problema abbastanza frequente. inoltre, riavviando col vecchio kernel, se n'era andata la cfg del wireless
<gian_> ok, grazie
<neramarea_> jester m non c'è... mah... misteri della fede...a sul notebook dove ho nvidia vesafb
<gian_> ho già rogne per conto mio
<jester-> gian_: hai qualche problema che ritieni sia dovuto al kernel o è uno sfizio
<neramarea_> jester- siamo tutti sfiziosi... ;-)
<jester-> neramarea_: non è mistero, vesafb lo usa qulla ciofeca di splash all'avvio
<gian_> no, no, e che ho già avuto problemi con il wi-fi a causa del hp_wmi, ma risolti.
<jester-> gian_: atheros?
<neramarea_> jester- però su un pc sì e sull'altro no?
<gian_> no, bcms
<jester-> neramarea_: comunque non farti venire le paturnie per vesafb
<jester-> gian_: bcms sarebbe?
<gian_> intendevo la mia scheda wifi broadcom
<jester-> gian_: broadcom è il gestore che canna il driver, fa mettere lo sta invece del firmware per b43
<neramarea_> ok, jester- una domand (che poi è il motivo per cui ero qui stamattina...): parecchie icone di software post installato dreuadrettate... da cosa dipende? uso unity(amule, ati catalyst) hanno una definizione grossolana, sono grosse e squua
<neramarea_> MA che cavolo succede mò alla tastiera? dicevo... icone grossolane, tipo quella di amule
<gian_> ho risolto blacklistando hp_wmi
<jester-> neramarea_: prova a cambiare tema e icone, usa gnome-tweak-tool
<neramarea_> proverò...
<neramarea_> jester- c'è un comando da dare a terminale per vedere qual è risoluzione e profondità usate dal plymouth?
<jester-> neramarea_: xrandr
<jester-> neramarea_: da quella in uso e le alternative
<neramarea_> risoluzione ok, ma profondità ciolore?
<neramarea_> *colore
<jester-> neramarea_: mizzica non so
<jester-> Holden: ce sta nu comando per vedere i bit del colore?
<Holden> jester-, grep -i bpp /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jester-> neramarea_: visto?
<neramarea> jester- ma è possibile che questo sia l'xorg dell'altro notebook??? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720510/
<jester-> neramarea: si è quello di default
<jester-> neramarea: cit Holden grep -i bpp /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<neramarea> ma se uso i driver nvidia...!ù
<gian_> se aggiorno i driver della mia nvidia gforce gt 320m alla versione nuova, si può incasinare qualcosa?
<neramarea> ah, grazie per il cmd
<jester-> neramarea: li carica comunque
<jester-> neramarea: usa altro modo
<neramarea> mmmmmh.... sempre più misteri....
<gian_> sapete a cosa si va incontro se spuntiamo nelle impostazioni di Gestorre aggiornamenti Partner di Canonical e Partner di Canonical (codice sorgente)
<neramarea> jeter- come lo elimino il kernel 3.1 che ho provato a installare? autoremove ovviamente non lo vede... sto usando il 3.0, ma  l'altro appare ancora nel grub nonostante abbia tolto la spunta usando grub customizer...
<jester-> neramarea: vai  in synaptic e cerchi linux-imge
<neramarea> ma non me lo fa toccare....
<jester-> neramarea: come no clicca destro e poi rimuovi completamente
<neramarea> "sposta nel cestino" non è selezionabile...
<neramarea> aspè... synaptic, non nautilus... ;-)
<DavideCamp> Buongiorno. devo compilare un programma ed eseguendolo script  configure mi dice che manca zlib libs e i suoi header. che pacchetti devo installare? ho ubuntu 11.10
<neramarea> jester- ma non c'è!
<Holden> DavideCamp, zlib1g-dev
<Holden> !info zlib1g-dev
<ubot-it> zlib1g-dev (source: zlib): compression library - development. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu3 (natty), package size 156 kB, installed size 416 kB
<DavideCamp> grazie! :)
<jester-> neramarea: sudo apt-get installa syanaptic
<jester-> neramarea: sudo apt-get install syanaptic
<jester-> DavideCamp: installa quelle lib-dev
<neramarea> jester- non è synaptic, che non c'è... è il kernel che non riesco a vedere...
<DavideCamp> scusa ma mi da pacchetto non trovato... devo abilitare qualche repository?
<Holden> DavideCamp, fai vedere  dpkg -l | grep zlib
<jester-> neramarea: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<DavideCamp> root@davide-desktop:/home/davide/QEMU-s5l89xx-port# dpkg -l | grep zlib ii  zlib1g                                 1:1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu3                 compression library - runtime
<jester-> DavideCamp: se hai ubuntu e il sourceslist non massacrato c'è
<DavideCamp> :)
<Holden> DavideCamp, si,   sudo apt-get install zlib1g-dev
<DavideCamp> forse avevo disabilitato un repository
<jester-> madu
<DavideCamp> ecco sta installando
<DavideCamp> grazie intanto :)
<neramarea> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720531/
<DavideCamp> scusate ancora il configure mi da questi due errori
<DavideCamp> ERROR: User requested feature sdl ERROR: configure was not able to find it
<jester-> DavideCamp: cosa compili che qemu sta li bello che precotto nei repo
<DavideCamp> ma è una versione modificata
<DavideCamp> iemu
<jester-> DavideCamp: modificata de che
<DavideCamp> http://www.iemu.org/index.php/IEmu_on_Linux
<jester-> il pacchetto ci chiama qemu
<DavideCamp> stavo seguendo le istruzioni
<jester-> DavideCamp: sudo apt-get install qemu e fai in un attimo
<Holden> DavideCamp, ti serve libsdl1.2-dev
<DavideCamp> va ben provo... grazie... :)
<DavideCamp> devo andare via 5 minuti...quando torno provo tutto. grazie!
<jester-> neramarea: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-3.1.0-030100-generic
<Holden> DavideCamp, hanno anche un canale, #iemu
<jester-> neramarea: e i proposed abilitati è quasi veleno
<neramarea> jester-? why?
<jester-> neramarea: perchè roba testing
<neramarea> mh. compris.
<jester-> neramarea: il kernel -12 che stai usando non è ubuntu stabile
<neramarea> ah... questo mica lo sapevo... ho fatto l'upgrade qualche giorno fa, ad oneiric, e mi ha installato su direttamente questo...
<jester-> neramarea: sta nei proposed se abilitati te lo appioppa
<neramarea> vado a disabilitare.... swishhhhhhh...
<jester-> neramarea: se non hai problemi lascialo
<jester-> neramarea: disattiva i proposed e basta
<neramarea> no, finora nessun problema. disattivo proposed, capo
<neramarea> erano già disattivati...
<jester-> neramarea: cioè hai il 13 che nei repo c'è il 12 e da solo non si è messo
<neramarea_> probabilmente ho disabilitato i proposed DOPO l'upgrade...
<neramarea_> mhhh... jester-, nel grub continua a comparire anche il 3.1. do' un update-grub2?
<jester-> neramarea_: tolto il kernel?
<jester-> neramarea: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-3.1.0-030100-generic
<neramarea_> sì, ho fatto
<jester-> sudo update-grub
<jester-> neramarea_: uname -r
<jester-> non te lo fa togliere se è in uso
<jester-> neramarea_: quindi riavvia col 13
<neramarea_> cosa prima? no, cmq. non può essere in uso... l'unica volta che ho provato ad avviare col 3.1 s'è bloccato su schermata nera...
<neramarea> jester- ma che errori sono http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720542/
<jester-> neramarea: riavvia col 13 altrimenti non te le fa rimuovere
<neramarea> sono col 3.0!
<DavideCamp> bene ho fatto... grazie! ciao ciao!
<jester-> neramarea: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-3.1.0-030100-generic  fa vedere cosa fa
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720545/ lo aveva già rimosso
<jester-> neramarea: allora hai il 3.1 in altra distro
<neramarea> !?
<jester-> e hai pure pacioccato il file defualt
<neramarea> sempre involontariamente...
<jester-> neramarea: ls /boot
<jester-> svuotalo quel file
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720548/
<neramarea> come lo svuoto?
<jester-> neramarea: lo apri con sudo gedit e lo svuoti
<neramarea> di quale file stiamo parlando, jester-? percorso?
<jester-> bello taroccare il sistema senza sapere cosa si sta facendo
<neramarea> ehm...
<neramarea> se non provo non imparo! ;-)
<jester-> neramarea: se vai di copia incolla senza capire non impari comunque
<jester-> sudo gedit/etc/grub.d/40_custom
<neramarea> anche questo è vero...
<jester-> neramarea:  controlla anche sudo gedit/etc/grub.d/41_custom
<neramarea> ma non c'è una mazza, qui dentro... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720550/
<jester-> neramarea: ls /boot
<neramarea> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720553/
<jester-> non c'è piu, riavvia
<neramarea> avevo già riavviato... mo' riprovo
<jester-> neramarea: sicuro che grub sia installato da qui?
<neramarea_> jester- sì, è il grub di ubuntu, non di bt nè di mint
<neramarea_> e il 3.1 c'è ancora!
<neramarea_> nel grub, intendo
<jester-> neramarea_: sudo gru-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<jester-> neramarea_: sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<neramarea_> arrivo, eh?
<neramarea_> fatto. riavvio? mi da i soliti errori, cmq
<jester-> neramarea_: c'è ancora?
<neramarea_> sì...
<jester-> neramarea_: hai 2 dischi?
<neramarea_> no
<jester-> strana la cosa
<jester-> molto strana
<jester-> neramarea_: sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic
<milk88> un saluto a tutti
<nerissimamarea> pare manchino gli headers http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720564/
<jester-> nerissimamarea: pare sia mint
<nerissimamarea> dici?
<fenixxx_86> buongiorno ...
<fenixxx_86> devo cambiare mac address alla mia ethernet ...
<jester-> nerissimamarea: e 3.1 non c'è piu e come volevasi dimostrare era lo script del kernel farlocco a fare casino
<fenixxx_86> jester-: ne sai qualcosa .-D ...
<SG-1> Ciao.
<jester-> fenixxx_86: si ma non ricordo il comando, forse filo
<jester-> fenixxx_86: si ma non ricordo il comando, forse filo1234
<nerissimamarea> quindi cosa devo fare?
<jester-> nerissimamarea: boh se è mint nun saccio, prova a riavviare
<OverMe> fenixxx_86, sudo ifconfig <interfacci> hw ether <nuovo mac>
<nerissimamarea> sono già entrato con mint, ho avviato grub customizer da lì, e ho trovato un unico kernel...
<jester-> nerissimamarea: se hai fatto update-grub da mint fai casino e basta
<nerissimamarea> no, ho solo controllato con grub customizer se c'erano kernel... extar
<nerissimamarea> extra
<jester-> nerissimamarea: assistere in queste condizioni è tempo perso
<fenixxx_86> OverMe: per sapere come si chiama la scheda di rete ls e poi ???
<fenixxx_86> lspci no ???
<OverMe> ifconfig
<fenixxx_86> con ifconfig mi da gli indirizzi ma nn le schede di rete
<fenixxx_86> o meglio come si chiama ...
<jester-> fenixxx_86: vedi se è eth0 o altro
<OverMe> fenixxx_86, dipende cosa intendi per "come si chiama". se vuoi il nome dell'interfaccia ifconfig te la da
<milk88>  ciao
<fenixxx_86> OverMe: http://paste.debian.net/140326/
<fenixxx_86> dai un okkiata ...
<fenixxx_86> comunque OverMe a me serve che sia sempre cosi e non cambiarlo ogni riavvio :-D ...
<OverMe> li non ci sono interfacce di rete, o sono spente o non le hai proprio
<fenixxx_86> su winzoz ho trovato il modo ... da gestione dispositivi ... ora il problema e da qui ... e ti dico di più non so perche ma mi da problemi sia con la scheda di rete che con la wifi ... -.-" ....
<OverMe> fai vedere ifconfig -a
<alecv> salve
<alecv> xubuntu si impalla all'apertura di thunderbird
<alecv> c' un applicativo x la posta leggero per sostituirlo?
<gian_> ogni volta che voglio arrestare il pc va nella schermata della scelta sessione (come se scegliessi termina sessione)
<jester-> alecv: qeullo di prima
<remix_tj> alecv: ho come il dubbio che non sia corretta l'informazione che dai, comunque c'e' un programma sylpheed-plus
<jester-> quello
<alecv> remix_tj, OGNI VOLTA CHE APRO THUNERBIRD
<jester-> alecv: metti evolution
<alecv> dopo un po' bisogna terminare il sistema con control alt canc
<alecv> xubuntu ha installato di default thunderbird, quindi prima, quello c'era :)
<fenixxx_86> OverMe: le interfacce di rete le ho e funzionano benissimo con winzoz nn capisco xk non funzionino con ubu ...
<alecv> ho 256 mb di ram
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, sapete se e' possibile sbloccare un pdf con password con ubuntu? non me l'hanno data.....
<fenixxx_86> OverMe: non avevo visto ... ora te lo faccio vedere ...
<alecv> sylpheed oppure evolution
<alecv> li provo tutti e due quasi quasi :)
<lilluz82> azz come non detto, l'ho trovata
<fenixxx_86> eccoti ... OverMe  http://paste.debian.net/140330/
<OverMe> fenixxx_86, il via cavo pare esistere
<fenixxx_86> ???
<OverMe> eth0 è l'interfaccia di rete via cavo
<OverMe> (vado a pranzo)
<fenixxx_86> ma per cambiare l'indirizzo alla scheda di rete nn necessita il fatto che sia connessa al cavo -.-" ... quindi perche non si cambia ??? e perche prima mi hai detto che era spenta ???
<fenixxx_86> kmq ... ora cambio il mac con questi piccoli 3 comandi ... poi ti dico come è andata magari mi dai una dritta OverMe
<neramarea_> jester- abbi pazienza... io ce la metto tutta per non fare disastri , ma evidentemente... ho editato grub list, e da lì ho eliminato tutta la parte riguardante il kernel 3.1... per ora di oneiric mi dà solo il recovery mode. facendo il boot con startx acdedo alla modalità grafica, ma trovo tutto resettato... sfondi, impostazioni, ecc... c'è una soluzione o reinstallo e bon?
<glpiana> neramarea_, grub list?
<neramarea_> glpiana sì...
<jester-> neramarea_: vai in recovery, al menu vai in tty, update-grub e poi reboot
<glpiana> neramarea_, che sarebbe grub list?
<jester-> neramarea_: non è che hai ancora grub1?
<neramarea_> jester- no
<jester-> allora che centra grub.lst
<neramarea_> e che ne so? ho editato quello... ho trovato le linee relative al kernel 3.1, le ho cancellate... ma mi sa che ho cancellato qualcosa di troppo...
<glpiana> neramarea_, che file hai modificato con precisione?
<jester-> neramarea_: se pacioccando quel file ti è sparito il menu non hai grub2 e dubito fortemente che hai ubuntu
<jester-> neramarea_: vai in tty, rm /boot/grub/grub.cfg  e poi update grub
<jester-> neramarea_: vai in tty, rm /boot/grub/grub.cfg  e poi update-grub
<neramarea_> jester-, è la 11.10, non sto qui a menarvela se devo sistemare altre distro... mi documento altrove, in quel caso...
<jester-> e si spiega il perchè non toglieva dal menu il 3.1
<neramarea_> in tty ci entro direttamente, con la recovery mode, giusto?
<jester-> neramarea_: 11.10 ha di serie grub2
<neramarea_> allora avrò editato grub.cfg
<jester-> neramarea_: sperando sempre che non hai un tarocc
<neramarea_> aaaaaaaancora!
<jester-> neramarea_: è un bel non ricordarsi cosa hai fatto 2 minuti fa
<glpiana> lol
<neramarea_> ok, ho seguito i cmd che mi hai dato, jester- ora mi trovo davanti una schermata nera GNU GRUB v1.99-12ubuntu5 minimal bash con grub> che lampeggia...
<jester-> neramarea_: a capire che cosa hai combinato
<jester-> neramarea_: siccome non la conti giusta e la palla di vetro è nebbiata
<neramarea_> .......
<neramarea_> ma che interesse ne avrei, scusa?
<jester-> neramarea_: ti ho fatto cancellare un file che che con grub2 non centra una sega
<jester-> però si è sgato grub
<jester-> chissa come mai
<neramarea_> e quindi?
<jester-> e quindi ripristinalo da cdlive
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<neramarea_> allora... ti faccio il riassunto? avevo la 10.10, ho sempre fatto l'upgrade da gestore aggiornamenti, e ho sempre mantenuto i file di configurazione preesistenti...
<jester-> neramarea_: ripristina grub da live
<neramarea_> sì... il ripristino del grub da live ormai lo conosco a memoria. una domanda: dev'essere una live dell'11.10? ch+ sottomano ho solo maverick...
<jester-> neramarea_: natty sicuro si
<jester-> maverick non ricordo se gia aveva il grub2
<neramarea_> scaricare per scaricare, masterizzo oneiric...
<neramarea_> può essere dipeso da quello? avendo fatto solo di maverick l'instllazione pulita, non è che con il solo aggiornamento mi son tirato dietro grub1?
<filo1234> maverick ha grub2
<neramarea_> allora davvero non capisco cosa diamine ho combinato...
<filo1234> io l'ho capito
<filo1234> hai fatto a metà quello che ti ha detto jester-
<neramarea_> spega filo1234
<jester-> neramarea_: non hai dato update-grub che avrebbe ricreato il file
<neramarea_> l'ho dato...
<gian_> non riesco a installare i nuovi driver NVIDIA
<markus_> ciao a tutti
<markus_> io avrei un problema con Oneric..potrei chiedere a voi?
<glpiana> !chiedi | markus_
<ubot-it> markus_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<markus_> ok
<markus_> ho installato Oneric ma dopo la scelta nel Grub non parte. penso sia un errore di Kernel.
<glpiana> markus_, già dal primo avvio non parte?
<markus_> sisi dal primo avvio.
<markus_> l'isntallazione è andata perfettamente. ma nn si avvia.
<glpiana> markus_, ok, e l'errore che ottieni più o meno che dice?
<markus_> l'unica cosa che ho notato è che dopo la scelta di Oneric nel kernel è un FAIL  accanto a starting automatic crash report generation
<glpiana> markus_, vedi il menu di grub all'avvio?
<markus_> sisi certo. è da li che poi scelgo di avviare oneric
<glpiana> markus_, hai già provato ad avviare in recovery?
<markus_> mmm
<markus_> che intendi?
<markus_> modalità ripristino?
<gian_> glpiana, vorrei installare i nuovi driver della nvidia gforce ma mi dà un errore
<glpiana> markus_, sì
<glpiana> gian_, te li propone il gestore?
<gian_> no, li ho trovati nel sito nvidia
<markus_> ora provo..ma ho poche speranze..
<markus_> io penso che sia proprio un problema di kernel 3.0
<markus_> xke avendo gia mint installato ho provato piu volte ad installare il kernel 3.0 e ss...ma il computer mi si blocca sempre dopo la scelta dle grub con questi kernel..nn so xke.
<glpiana> markus_, dovrebbe esserci lo stesso kernel anche sul livecd
<glpiana> markus_, prova il ripristino. se entri, avvia console di root e dai: dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> markus_, poi dimmi
<markus_> mmm..allora mi sa che devo lavorare con due pc... e cosi mi segui tu in "live" :D
<markus_> sempre s enn ti disturbo troppo
<glpiana> markus_, vai tranquillo, dovrei avere tempo... forse :D
<markus_> uahuahuan un attimo che avvio il fisso allora e riavvio questo con oneric :P
<markus_> ci setniamo tra poco
<gian_> glpiana, ci sono dei problemi se non sono proposti dal gestore?
<glpiana> gian_, sì. apri un terminale
<glpiana> gian_, sciriv: lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> copia la riga che esce
<gian_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 320M] (rev a2)
<glpiana> gian_, un minuto e torno
<glpiana> gian_, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<gian_> 11.10
<glpiana> gian_, scrivi: uname -a
<markus_> ecco glpiana
<gian_> Linux gianfranco 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<markus_> allora ho avviato in modalità ripristino
<glpiana> gian_, il sistema è aggiornato?
<glpiana> markus_, ok, hai aperto la console di root?
<markus_> ora devo scegliere tra resume, fsck remount e root
<markus_> premo root?
<glpiana> markus_, root
<markus_> ok
<markus_> ora scrivo?
<glpiana> markus_, dpkg --configure -a
<gian_> si, tutto aggiornato, l'unica cosa ho disabilitato i driver nvidia perchè pensavo di mettere quelli più aggiornati
<glpiana> gian_, se l'hai disabilitato te lo proponeva
<gian_> no, ho fatto di testa mia
<markus_> errore dpkg impossibile accdere all'area di stato di dpkg kile system in sola lettura
<glpiana> markus_, io ti direi di reinstallare
<glpiana> ci mettiamo di sicuro meno
<glpiana> gian_, apri il gestore dei driver aggiuntivi e dimmi cosa vedi
<markus_> e ma reinstallando che risolvo..cioè l'installazione è andata a buon fine...ma nn si avvia proprio...
<glpiana> markus_, se va il livecd non vedo perchè l'installazione poi non debba andare. fare un secondo tentativo ci toglierà il dubbio. oppure avvia da livecd e facciamo un cheroot
<glpiana> *chroto
<glpiana> eh
<glpiana> chroot*
<markus_> ok allora avvio il live cd
<markus_> faccio un chroot e poi nel caso reinstalliamo..
<glpiana> markus_, sai cosa fare per il  chroot?
<gian_> vedo i driver grafici accelerati Nvidia (version current)[Raccomandanto] e driver grafici accelerati Nvidia (aggiornamenti post-release) (version current-updates)
<glpiana> gian_, scegline uno e installa quello
<markus_> no :P
<glpiana> !grub | markus_
<ubot-it> markus_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> markus_, di sta guida, quella del ripristino, segui fino al chroot
<markus_> ok
<glpiana> markus_, una volta che se entrato in chroot dai: dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> markus_, ma tu usi impostazioni particolari durante l'installazione?
<accendino> salve
<glpiana> markus_, intendo filesystem esotici o robe simili?
<accendino> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> accendino, dipende dal problema. esponilo e si vedrà
<accendino> nn mi funziona più il wireless da quando ho fatto l'avanzamento di versione alla 11.10
<glpiana> accendino, oki, vediamo che scheda hai: lspci | grep -i network
<accendino> 02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe sbuccino@sbuccino-HP-620:~$
<neramarea_> bèh... alla fine la soluzione è stata quella di una nuova installazione pulita.... :-(
<glpiana> accendino, sei mica quello che ha scritto sul forum dello stesso problema?
<accendino> no
<glpiana> accendino, per farla andare sulla versione precedente avevi installato qualcosa?
<accendino> ieri sera l'ho fatto l'avanzamento
<accendino> no
<glpiana> accendino, dai nel terminale: lsmod
<accendino> avevo problemi con il bluetooth
<glpiana> !paste | accendino
<ubot-it> accendino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<markus_> allora glpiana
<glpiana> allora markus_
<gian_> glpiana ho riavviato e installato quello raccomandato
<glpiana> gian_, funziona?
<markus_> ho seguito quello che mi hai deto fino al comando sudo chroot /mnt
<glpiana> markus_, ok. ed è entrato?
<markus_> si
<markus_> dopodichè ho dato il tuo comando..
<markus_> dpkg ecc ecc..
<markus_> ora?
<glpiana> markus_, sì. ha dato output?
<gian_> si, anche prima funzionava, volevo aggiornare i driver Nvidia per vedere se risolvevo il problema della luminosità
<glpiana> gian_, se vuoi usare i driver nvidia dal sito fai pure, ma a tuo rischio e pericolo
<gian_> cosa potrebbe capitare!? mi fido di te
<markus_> ho dato dpkg --configure -a ora che faccio?
<glpiana> gian_, che magari non vanno, che sbagli qualcosa nell'installazione, che non parta più la grafica e si debba ripulire il tutto.. varie cose direi
<glpiana> markus_, ti ho chiesto se ha dato output
<markus_> scusa l'ignoranza..heh che vuol dire :P
<glpiana> markus_, dopo il comando è apparso qualcosa sul temrinale?
<markus_> a me dopo il tuo comando è uscito /#
<gian_> ok, ma per risovere il problema della luminosità non possiamo fare niente?
<markus_> è andato da capo.. ed è uscito /#
<glpiana> markus_, ok, ora io ti direi di dare un: update-grub
<glpiana> gian_, io non so dirti altro rispetto agli altri giorni
<markus_> fatto
<markus_> mi ha trovato i sistemi operativi installati
<glpiana> markus_, qui è apparso qualcosa, vero?
<markus_> senza problemi
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> markus_, ora segui la parte finale della guida, dove esce da chroot e smonta i dispositivi. poi riavvia il sistema e vedi se stavolta entra
<markus_> ok..
<markus_> nada..dopo la scelta di oneric nel grub, schermo nero..e pc andato.
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720624/
<glpiana> markus_, aspetta, schermo nero hai detto?
<glpiana> markus_, accendino torno tra un po'
<accendino> eh pure io tra un pò mangio
<accendino> buon appetito glpiana
<markus_> si skermo nero
<markus_> ..... glpiana c6
<gian_> markus, è in pausa
<markus_> ok ok lo aspetto :)
<glpiana> eccomi
<markus_> eccolo
<markus_> :)
<markus_> cmq si skermo nero
<glpiana> markus_, allora, quando visualizzi il menu di grub con evidenziato il kernel che devi avviare, premi "e"
<markus_> ok
<glpiana> markus_, poi ti piazzi in fondo alla riga dove leggerai quiet splash   e ci aggiungi nomodeset
<glpiana> poi premi ctrl+x per avviare e mi dici che fa
<gian_> glpiana, avevo il problema che con i tasti fn->f7 o f8 la luminosità si abbassa del tutto e per alzarla bisogna tenere premuto fn->f8 alzandosi del tutto (non si riesce a regolare a piacimento)
<glpiana> accendino, ti indico una discussione sul forum dove il tizio ha risolto installando il pacchetto dkms e un pacchetto esterno che contiene i driver per quella scheda
<glpiana> gian_, lo so, me lo ricordo. è qualche giorno che ne aprliamo
<glpiana> *parliamo
<markus_> mmm ho premuto e
<gian_> dici che non si può far nulla?
<glpiana> accendino, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,488657.0.html
<glpiana> gian_, ti ho detto che ne so quanto ieri
<markus_> ma quiet splash nn lo leggo da nessuna parte glpiana
<glpiana> markus_, hai premuto e e dovrebbe mostrarti diverse righe, giusto?
<markus_> sisi
<markus_> alla prima c'è il nome del kernel e di ubuntu..
<markus_> la seconda è vuota
<glpiana> markus_, una riga comincia con linux /boot/etc etc
<markus_> la terza invece recordfail
<markus_> si..
<glpiana> markus_, ecco, quella riga lì con cosa termina?
<markus_> ah eccolo quiet splash non l'avevo cecato! :D è la terzultima riga
<markus_> quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<markus_> è qui che devo aggiungere?
<glpiana> markus_, vedi che c'era quiet splash? :D
<markus_> scusami :P
<glpiana> markus_, in fondo a questa riga scrivi: nomodeset
<accendino> grazie glpiana
<markus_> ora crtl x?
<glpiana> accendino, mi raccomando prima installa dkms perchè quel pacchetto dovrebbe compilare il modulo
<glpiana> accendino, poi dimmi se funziona
<glpiana> markus_, sì
<accendino> io non sono tanto pratico
<accendino> mo provo
<elias_> ho un problema: quando io mi connetto il computer di mio padre contemporaneamente connesso si discontette
<markus_> allora ora sono uscite tante scritto con starting....con accanto OK
<markus_> e poi tanti con stopping...sempre con OK
<glpiana> elias_, sono configurati in dhcp o ip statico?
<markus_> l'unica con FAIL è starting restore sound card mixer states
<glpiana> markus_, ok, ma si è fermato o sta procedendo?
<markus_> si è fermato a checking battery state... OK
<glpiana> markus_, è una installazione pulita su disco vuoto o un avanzamento o una installazione con riutilizzo di una home già esistente?
<markus_> nono ho semplicemente creato una partizione accanto a mint che gia ho..l'ho formattata e ci ho installato oneric.
<gian_> scusami ancora glpiana, quando regolo la luminosità tramite schermo (nella dash) dopo il riavvio ritorna sempre al massimo, non mantiene il mio settaggio
<elias_> glpiana: verifico, però prima si potevano connettere contemporaneamente
<glpiana> markus_, premi ctrl+alt+canc e riavvia il sistema, riavvia in recovery mode
<glpiana> markus_, quando sei la menu di scelta dimmelo
<markus_> ok
<markus_> ci sono
<glpiana> markus_, root
<glpiana> markus_, il pc è in rete?
<markus_> fatto
<markus_> no però se ci serve posso attaccarci un cavetto ethernet
<glpiana> markus_, attaccalo, poi digita: apt-get update          e quando termina: apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> vado a bere un caffè e torno, a dopo
<glpiana> gian_, davvero no so aiutarti sulla luminosità
<cristian_c> gian_, nel canale ci sono quasi sessanta utenti, e non sono tutti incompetenti XD
<markus_> glpiana..ho collegato il cavetto..ma nn devo far nulla da terminale ora x attivare la connessione? xke non mi fa l'update dei pacchetti
<gian_> cristian_c assolutamente non era mia intenzione, era solo perchè tempo fa avevo iniziato questo problema con glpiana
<glpiana> markus_, scrivi: ifconfig    e dimmi se vedi eth0
<glpiana> markus_, veloce che sono in ritardo per il caffè :)
<gian_> anzi se qualcuno può aiutarmi ben venga ne sarei felicissimo
<markus_> mi dice comando non trovato
<cristian_c> gian_, in query (pvt)
<filo1234> gian_: hai provato a regolarlo da shell usando xgamma?
<glpiana> cristian_c, se hai la soluzione al problema della luminosità ti chiederei di esporlo in canale, in modo tale che possa essere utile anche ad altri ;)
<filo1234> una volta che trovi quella giusta puoi mettere uno script all'avvio e ciccia
<cristian_c> glpiana, ancora non ce l'ho
<glpiana> markus_, scrivi: /sbin/ifconfig
<glpiana> markus_, anzi dammi tempo di prendere il caffè :D
<markus_> fai fai:D
<markus_> cmq scritto questa cosa non mi è comparso nulla ed è andato da capo:P
<nicotano> salve
<markus_> salve
<accendino> glpiana niente da fare
<elias_> ciao
<gian_> no filo1234
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti
<markus_> glpiana è un caffettoneee :D
<glpiana> accendino, non ha funzionato?
<accendino> no ho scritto tutti i comandi in sequenza
<glpiana> markus_, scusa, mi sa che mi sono incantato io. non dovevo farti scegliere root, bensì netroot
<glpiana> accendino, il pacchetto dei driver si è installato o ha dato errore?
<markus_> allora riavvvio :D
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720666/
<markus_> alllora sono di nuovo al menu...
<accendino> scusami ma nn capisco :-(
<markus_> ci sono resume fsck remount e root
<glpiana> accendino, scrivi: sudo apt-get install dkms
<glpiana> markus_, mmm... ma allora si blocca prima del menu che intendo io. dai resume
<markus_> ok
<accendino> fatto
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720671/
<glpiana> accendino, ora dobbiamo recuperare il pacchetto: scrivi: wget http://stat.case.edu/~jrt32/how_to_build_rt3090_for_ubuntu_lucid/rt3090-dkms_2.3.1.4-0ubuntu0~ppa1_all.deb
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720672/
<glpiana> accendino, non scrivere cose inventate :D
<glpiana> accendino, wget è tutto attaccato. perchè non copi tutta la riga che ho scritto e la incolli nel temrinale?
<accendino> sorry
<markus_> fatto glpiana
<markus_> dopo resume ora?
<glpiana> markus_, proviamo :)
<markus_> che scrivo :D
<glpiana> markus_, non so. che dice lì?
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720675/
<markus_> dopo resume ha iniziato a caricare..e alla fine si è aperto un terminale..
<markus_> con login
<markus_> faccio il login?
<glpiana> accendino, ora scrivi: sudo dpkg -i rt3090-dkms_2.3.1.4-0ubuntu0~ppa1_all.deb
<glpiana> markus_, sì, fai il login
<markus_> ok
<markus_> fatto
<markus_> ora mi dice 143 paccheti possono essere aggiornati
<glpiana> markus_, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<markus_> e 10 di sicurezza
<markus_> ok
<markus_> fatto
<markus_> ora?
<glpiana> markus_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<markus_> sta aggiornando..
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720679/
<glpiana> markus_, bene, quando termina scrivi sudo reboot      e incroci le dita ;)
<markus_> ok :D
<accendino> che ho sbagliato?
<glpiana> accendino, a scrivere :) fai così, quando arrivi a rt3090 premi il tasto tab così ti autocompleta il nome del file
<markus_> (trucchetto spettacolare) :P
<markus_> glpiana , una curiosità personale... :P ma tu che configurazione usi sul tuo pc? :)
<glpiana> markus_, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat e ti rispondo
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720684/
<neramarea_> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720685/
<markus_> ;)
<accendino> done
<neramarea_> azz, glpian son passato di qua per sbaglio... vado in chat?
<glpiana> neramarea_, ma sì
<glpiana> accendino, l'ha installato senza errori?
<glpiana> ah l'avevi copiato :D
<glpiana> accendino, oki, proviamo allora. sudo modprobe rt3090sta
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720689/
<accendino> questo è uscito
<glpiana> accendino, oki, procedi col comando che ti ho scritto sopra
<markus_> aggiornamento..
<markus_> allora glpiana..
<glpiana> markus_, dimmi
<markus_> sempre lo stesso problema...scelgo al grub oneric.. ho una sfilza di OK e solo un fail vicino stopping automatic crash report generation..
<markus_> e il pc si è bloccato a checking battery state OK.
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720693/
<glpiana> markus_, non gli piace proprio eh?
<markus_> cose da pazzi :S
<glpiana> markus_, niente. metti la versione 11.04 e poi ci si pensa
<glpiana> accendino, ora scrivi: iwconfig
<markus_> ma quindi escludi che possa essere il kernel 3.0?
<glpiana> markus_, no, non escludo niente. ma mi fa strano che da live vada. e ho controllato, l alive ha lo stesso kernel
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720694/
<glpiana> markus_, ti farei porvare a mettere 11.04, fare l'avanzamento a 11.10, così da avere la possibilità di caricare un altro kernel... ma poi si era avviato... boh markus_ sono un po' fuso e confuso al momento. ci penso
<glpiana> accendino, sudo iwlist scan
<markus_> ok ok...
<markus_> grazie di tutto :)
<glpiana> markus_, spe
<markus_> ok..
<glpiana> markus_, rifai l'avvio per arrivare al login testuale e fai il login
<glpiana> markus_, poi scrivi: startx
<markus_> quindi al grub premo c?
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720697/
<glpiana> markus_, c?
<glpiana> accendino, rfkill list
<markus_> e?
<markus_> o vvado in recovery mode?
<glpiana> markus_, eh non era recovery?
<markus_> giusto :P
<markus_> recovery poi resume
<glpiana> yes
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720701/
<clorofollia> buongiooorno :D
<glpiana> accendino, sudo ifconfig ra0 up
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720703/
<glpiana> accendino, di nuovo: sudo iwlist scan
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720704/
<markus_> adesso mi si blocca anche in RESUME :S
<glpiana> accendino, funziona! prova a collegarti wifi
<glpiana> markus_, acc
<glpiana> accendino, ti dico cosa fare in seguito visto che a breve stacco
<markus_> acc?
<accendino> siiiii
<glpiana> accendino, riavvii il pc e vedi se la wifi funziona. se non dovesse andare riprovi il sudo modprobe rt3090sta     e dovrebbe andare
<glpiana> accendino, poi torni qui e ti fai spiegare come inserire il driver in modprobe.conf in modo che venga acricato all'avvio
<glpiana> markus_, abbreviazione di "accidenti"
<glpiana> markus_, ora vado via. magari qualcun altro ha idee più efficaci delle mie :)
<markus_> ok :D hrazie
<glpiana> accendino, altra cosa: tieni quel file .deb che hai scaricato a portata di mano, perchè la prossima volta che aggiorna il kernel dovrai reinstallarlo molto probabilmente
<glpiana> saluti
<accendino> salve
<elias_> salve
<clorofollia> ciao :D
<elias_> ciao
<clorofollia> ma quanto siamo eloquenti su sto canale ahahaha
<cristian_c> pongo una questione:
<cristian_c> ho installato touchegg versione 1.0 dal sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> ma siccome non c'era la gui, non potevo usarlo. Quindi mi è stato consigliato di installare la versione 0.3 e in particolare ho prima disinstallato il pacchetto installato precedentemente e installato i pacchetti touchegg e touchegg-gui
<cristian_c> ma non funzionavano i gesti
<cristian_c> quindi ho disinstallato la versione 0.3 e, come da link indicatomi ho installato la versione 02
<cristian_c> *0.2
<cristian_c> sempre i pacchetti touchegg e touchegg-gui. Ma anche in questo caso non funzionano i gesti
<cristian_c> che cosa devo fare per cercare di risolvere il problema?
<jack61> ciao
<jack61> ad ogni aggiornamento mi esce questo messaggio:  W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_partner_binary-i386_Packages)  non mi ricordo per cosa lo avevo inserito: come si fa a toglierlo ?  Grazie per l'aiuto
<Andreone1> ciao
<Andreone1> come faccio ad installare il nuovo kde su ubuntu 11.10 in modo che diventu kubuntu ?
<cristian_c> jack61, hai abilitato i repository partner
<cristian_c> per quale motivo?
<jack61> cristian_c, ciao, non mi ricordo
<Andreone1> si
<cristian_c> Andreone1, puoi avere sullo stesso sistema anche più di un de
<Andreone1> e come
<cristian_c> Andreone1, e in questo modo al login puoi scegliere quale de far partire
<Andreone1> si ma come fare
<cristian_c> mi pare si chiami kubuntu-desktop il metapacchetto
<Andreone1> si
<Andreone1> basta che digito kubuntu-desktop ed installa kde ?
<cristian_c> jack61, lo immaginavo io che i prtner potevano dare problemi
<cristian_c> *partner
<cristian_c> Andreone1, prova
<jack61> cristian_c,  ho sbaglaito
<Andreone1> ok, grazie
<Andreone1> Ciao
<cristian_c> magari controlla se hai ubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> jack61, dipende dal motivo per cui li hai abilitati
<jack61> cristian_c,  si può togliere ?
<cristian_c> jack61, sì, che si può disatticare
<cristian_c> *sì che
<jack61> cristian_c,
<jack61> ok
<cristian_c> *disattivare
<jack61> cristian_c,  come ??
<cristian_c> jack61, dal Gestore aggiornamenti
<ziosam78> ciao a tutti
<ziosam78> ciao a tutti ho un problema con software center, qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<ziosam78> nel frattempo posto l'output del comando http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720781/
<jester-> ziosam78: prova a reinstallarlo
<ziosam78> ciao jester già provato
<jester-> ziosam78: se resiste installati synaptic che è il migliore
<ziosam78> ho già synaptic, ma sono testardo, non capisco come mai non va
<ziosam78> e voglio farlo andare
<jester-> ziosam78: proverei anche a cambiare tema
<ziosam78> ???tipo
<ziosam78> ?
<jester-> ziosam78: prova col tema ambiance
<ziosam78> dici che può essere quello?
<jester-> ziosam78: provare non costa nada
<jack61> cristian_c,  cosa devo togliere ?
<jester-> ziosam78: temi esteri qualche scherzo da prete lo fanno
<cristian_c> jack61, devi togliere la spunta ai repo
<cristian_c> allora faccio un'altra domanda:
<cristian_c> sul notebook è montata la seguente scheda audio:
<cristian_c> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<cristian_c> Quando inserisco lo spinotto delle cuffie nell'uscita cuffie del notebook, se in quell'istante viene riprodotto ad esempio un brano musicale, la musica passa dalle casse del notebook alle cuffie, e dalle casse non proviene più alcun suono finché le cuffie non vengono scollegate dall'uscita. A quel punto la musica ricomincia ad uscire dalle casse. Proprio come dovrebbe essere
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<cristian_c> Quello che mi serve scoprire è: vorrei disattivare le cuffie arbitrariamente, nel senso di non far succedere niente se inserisco le cuffie nell'uscita, in modo che il suono continui a uscire soltanto dalle casse. In pratica è come se l'uscita cuffie non esistesse più per la scheda audio
<cristian_c> Si può fare una cosa del genere?
<cristian_c> Inoltre vorrei fare in modo che l'eventuale procedura da adottare funzionasse non soltanto sul mio notebook ma anche su tutti gli altri. Come si potrebbe fare?
<cristian_c> ho impostato su muto le cuffie da alsamixer, ma appena lo faccio si disattiva anche l'icona audio del sistema (cioè appare una 'x' nell'icona). In pratica l'audio generale del sistema diventa muto e, se provo a riprodurre qualche suono, non si sente nulla uscire dalle casse. Il suono ricomincia ad uscire soltanto quando deseleziono la casella 'Muto' dal volume di uscita dalle preferenze audio del mixer. Come ma
<cristian_c> i accade questa cosa ed esiste un metodo per disattivare l'uscita cuffie che non dia problemi di questo tipo?
<gilbe> ciao
<elias_> ciao
<ziosam78> rieccomi, si era impallato tutto
<jester-> ziosam78: cambiato lo tema?
<ziosam78> ho provato a cambiare tema ma non è cambiato niente...sftware center si avvia e dopo un secondo sparisce
<jester-> !gnomereset | ziosam78
<ubot-it> ziosam78: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<ziosam78> ok
<jester-> ziosam78: dopo prova pure da unity-2d
<ziosam78> ok fatto, a dopo
<ziosam78> rieccomi, niente, non va
<jester-> ziosam78: hai aggiunto repo ppa?
<jester-> o abilitato i proposed?
<ziosam78> non dopo l'aggiornamento
<ziosam78> anzi aspè
<jester-> ziosam78: aggiornamento nel senso che hai avanzato?
<ziosam78> si ho aggiunto delle ppa perchè dopo l'avanzamento la scheda grafica (ati) mi dava problemi
<ziosam78> si si intendevo avanzamento
<jester-> ziosam78: non vorrei che il repo aggiunto abbia cambiato qualche lib
<jester-> ziosam78: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ziosam78> fatto, nessun errore
<ziosam78> e non si apre ancora
<jester-> ziosam78: hai la home separata?
<Red-XIII> hola
<ziosam78> non
<ziosam78> no dovrebbe essere tutto sulla stessa partizioneù
<jester-> ziosam78: non saprei che altro fare
<jester-> ziosam78: prova un po a installare synaptic e a controllare se funza
<ziosam78> non capisco cosa c'entri il canberra gtk module
<jester-> ziosam78: lo usa il center se lo va a cercare
<ziosam78> synaptic è già installato e funziona
<Dig> Ciao. come faccio ad accedere direttamente dall'avvio a ubuntu classic senza effetti?
<ziosam78> pensavo che canberra fosse solo per la gestione suoni
<jester-> ziosam78: mi sa che non ti funza manco youtube
<ziosam78> azz adesso provo
<ziosam78> il tubo funziona
<ziosam78> ho provato a cercare in synaptic i vari moduli di canberra e le librerie, li ho reinstallati tutti ma niente da fare
<jester-> ziosam78: dpkg -l | grep libcanberra
<ziosam78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720813/
<jester-> ziosam78: sono giusti come versione
<jester-> ziosam78: cosa hai installato per ati
<ziosam78> scusa ho sbaglaito a scrivere prima amd raedon
<ziosam78> non so di preciso avevo trovato una guida on line
<jester-> ziosam78: manca  libcanberra-gtk3-module
<ziosam78> installato...incrocio le dita
<stevr1it> scusate ho dei problemi con 11.10. Spesso si inchioda con libreoffice, non funzionano alcuni giochi, se apro una sessione diversa, e poi riapro la principale si inchioda, usno gnome shell e ho reinstalalto la home da cd. avete suggerimenti? grazie
<ziosam78> niente
<ziosam78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720816/
<jester-> ziosam78: metti ambiance
<jester-> ziosam78: prova gksu software-center
<ziosam78> fatto ma non cambia
<ziosam78> così va
<jester-> eh
<jester-> ziosam78: e se lo pari da icona?
<jester-> apri*
<ziosam78> no..e nemmeno con software-center dato da terminale...why?
<jester-> ziosam78: gli servono i permessi di root
<ziosam78> e come faccio a darli di default?
<ziosam78> per mille cose serve la password
<ziosam78> ma come mai sto stronz non va
<jester-> ziosam78: spe
<jester-> ziosam78: prova oftware-center %u
<elias_> io chiudo
<jester-> ziosam78: prova software-center %u
<elias_> io chiudo
<ziosam78> non si apre, ti serve l'uotput?
<jester-> no
<jester-> ziosam78: incolla qui groups
<ziosam78> non capisco
<ziosam78> cos'è gropus
<jester-> ziosam78: groups è un comando
<ziosam78> zisoam78 adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<jester-> giusti e mistero
<jester-> ziosam78: prova /usr/bin/software-center %u
<jester-> ziosam78: prova /usr/bin/software-center %u &
<ziosam78> niente
<jester-> ziosam78: il bello è che con gksu lo apre
<ziosam78> infatti
<ziosam78> per prova l'ho appena riaperto e funziona
<OverMe> ziosam78, mi fai un ls -al /usr/bin/python
<ziosam78> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2011-10-08 18:50 /usr/bin/python -> python2.7
<OverMe> /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/software-center
<ziosam78> niente
<ziosam78> stesso errore di sempre
<ziosam78> che sia andato storto qualcosa quando ho sistemato la scheda grafica?
<OverMe> che hai fatto?
<ziosam78> so che non dovrebbe essere, ma ormai ho mille dubbi
<ziosam78> ho seguito una guida on lie
<ziosam78> ma durante la guida è andato tutto liscio
<johack> salve a tutti
<johack> qualcuno può aiutarmi ho problema  con grub
<jester-> johack: esponi, se qualcuno sa ti aiuta
<elias_> sono tornato
<mauy> ciao posso far vedere un disco fisico del pc al s/o virtualizzato con virtualbox?
<ziosam78> ho seguito questa guida www.chimerarevo.com/2011/10/18/ubuntu-11-10-problemi-con-gnome-shell-e-le-schede-ati-ecco-come-risolvere/
<jester-> ziosam78: hai provato col classic?
<jester-> no effertti?
<ziosam78> provato ma non va
<ziosam78> software center non ne vuole sapere
<johack> error: no such partition
<elias_>  Una domanda veloce: GNOME 2 su Ubuntu 11.10, è possibile?
<jester-> ziosam78: ti ha fatto dei .deb che hai installato se proprio ti vuoi togliere la curiosita le levi e in xorg.conf ci scrivi radeon al posto di fglrx
<mauy> posso far vedere un disco fisico del pc al s/o virtualizzato con virtualbox?
<jester-> mauy: hai installato le exstension e i tools?
<johack> risolto grazie lòo stesso
<jester-> ziosam78: rifammi vedere groups
<ziosam78>  adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<jester-> ziosam78: l'user è zisoam78?
<ziosam78> ziosam78
<jester-> ziosam78: da groups non lo hai tralasciato?
<ziosam78> no lo user all'accesso è un'altro
<jester-> ziosam78: di solito l'user è quello che accede
<ziosam78> azz ci ho fatto caso adesso
<ziosam78> zisoam78 adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<ziosam78> all'accesso ho samuele
<jester-> come fai ad accedere con un nick e usarne un altro, accedi come ziosam
<OverMe> :O
<jester-> ziosam78: si è perchè prende il nome he hai dato installando
<ziosam78> azz visualizzato samuele e altri, non ho ziosam come user
<ziosam78> aspè come faccio a controllare il tutto?
<jester-> ziosam78: ls /home
<ziosam78> zisoam78 (che è sbaglaito perchè dovrebbe essere ziosam78..ma va beh
<jester-> ziosam78: ls /home
<ziosam78> zisoam78@Server:~$ ls /home zisoam78
<jester-> ziosam78: hai sbagliato a dare il nick ma l'user quello è
<ziosam78> ok
<mauy> posso far vedere un disco fisico del pc al s/o virtualizzato con virtualbox?
<ziosam78> lo posso cambiare?
<jester-> ziosam78: whoami
<ziosam78> risposta: zisoam78
<jester-> ziosam78: sbelinamento e parte è giusto
<jester-> ziosam78: rimane il fatto che il center da user non parte
<jester-> ziosam78: sudo adduser ziosam78
<jester-> ziosam78: sudo adduser ziosam78 admin
<jester-> ziosam78: sudo adduser ziosam78 uno per uno tutti gli altri gruppi
<mauy> potete gentilmente dirmi si no non lo so
<jester-> mauy: ti ho chiesto se hai installato exstension e tools
<mauy> non ho visto scusa
<jester-> ziosam78: quindi esci e rientra con ziosam giusto
<mauy> si
<jester-> mauy: macchina virtuale linux o winzoz
<mauy> win
<jester-> mauy: se in explorer non li vede mi sa che non si puo, comunque cura glpina che è lui l'esperto vbox
<ziosam78> rieccomi
<ziosam78> si era inchiodato tutto
<mauy> ok allora chiedo a lu domani che lobecco di sicuro grazie
<jester-> ziosam78: hai aggiunto zio ai gruppi?
<ziosam78> no
<ziosam78> mi sa che era già tutto inchiodato
<ziosam78> come faccio?
<jester-> ziosam78: sei da zio nuovo o vecchio
<ziosam78> in che senso? sono nella stessa sessione di prima quindi quello sbagliato
<jester-> ziosam78: ok allora sudo adduser ziosam78 admin
<jester-> ziosam78: ok allora sudo adduser ziosam78 adm
<jester-> ziosam78: ok allora sudo adduser ziosam78 dialout
<jester-> ziosam78: ok allora sudo adduser ziosam78 cdrom
<jester-> ziosam78: ok allora sudo adduser ziosam78 plugdev
<jester-> ziosam78: ok allora sudo adduser ziosam78 sambashare
<ziosam78> qui mi dice che zisoam78 (il mio nik sbaglaito) fa già parte di questi gruppi
<ziosam78> ziosam78 invece non esiste
<jester-> ziosam78: sudo adduser ziosam78 sambashare
<ziosam78> adduser: L'utente «ziosam78» non esiste.
<jester-> ziosam78: sudo adduser ziosam78
<jester-> ziosam78: poi tutta la pappardella che ti ho scritto sopra
<ziosam78> qui mi chiede password unix, nome completo, stanza n°
<jester-> ziosam78:  sudo adduser ziosam78 admin etc etc
<ziosam78> cazz è la stanza?
<jester-> ziosam78: metti la pass la ripeti e batti enter per il resto
<ziosam78> ok fatto
<ziosam78> fatto
<Ingamedeo> \msg identify Ingamedeo251096
<jester-> ziosam78: termina sessone e rientra col nuovo zio
<jester-> sessione*
<Dig> Vorrei aumentare il numero di spazi di lavoro. ma pare che non ci riesca
<jester-> Dig: gnome classic?
<Dig> jester-, si
<jester-> Dig: tieni pigiato alt e clicca gli spazi col destro
<jester-> dig no, destro normale
<Dig> jester-, nella finestra "preferenze di selettore spazio di lavoro" c'è il Tab "numero degli spazi di lavoro" e c'è segnato solo 1
<jester-> Dig: scrivici 4
<Dig> jester-, ci ho provato. ma rimane 1. ci riclicco e vedo che è teornato 1
<jester-> Dig: ma non ci sono le freccette su giu da cliccare nel box?
<jester-> Dig: elimina e rimettilo
<Dig> ho provato a toglierlo e rimetterlo
<Dig> in pratica mi fa aumentare con le freccette il numero dei desktop ma non cambia nulla. un attimo che vi posto una cosa ho editao io. che non sia là l'intoppo
<jester-> !gnomereet | Dig
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomereet'
<jester-> !gnomereset | Dig
<ubot-it> Dig: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Dig> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dig> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720888/
<jester-> Dig: centra non con gli spazi, resetta gnome
<Dig> jester-, ok, ma io gnome non l'ho toccato per niente. rinomino subito
<jester-> Dig: non è che hai cairo awn o cazzata simile?
<Dig> jester-, no no. è una installaziona pulita. ancora ho installato samba e stampante
<Dig> jester-,  .gconfd .gnome2_private   non ci sono le altre le ho rinominate. riavvio?
<jester-> Dig: ci devono esse pèforza
<jester-> Dig: controlla bene e poi esci e rientra da gnome
<jester-> Dig: rm -r .gconfd
<Dig> jester-, quelle due non ci sono proprio. Provo comunque a riavviare?
<Dig> jester-, ha funzionato
<Dig> jester grazie mille. con te risolvo sempre ogni problema. buona serata
<ross_> ciao ragazzi, ho un grosso problema...ho acceso il pc e mi da una schermata nera con trattino bianco lampeggiante...se schiaccio un qualsiasi tasto fa BIP e niente altro
<bobbybong> ross_, cosa hai fatto l'ultima volta prima di spegnerlo?
<ross_> ciao bobby, stavo andando su google...non mi ha aperto la pagina, allora ho di nuovo provato, niente da fare, allora ho provato a riavviare il pc...ma era troppo tardi, non rispondeva più il pc..a nessun comando se non il tasto di spegnimento forzato. allora ho spento
<bobbybong> hai spento di brutto
<bobbybong> ross_, parti in recovery se puoi e gli fai fare un fsck al disco
<ross_> sì ho dovuto...per circa mezzora non rispondeva più...a nessun tipo di comando..era totalmente impallato ed ho dovuto spegnerlo
<bobbybong> se non vai nrecovery fai con una live
<ross_> sì bob...ho appena messo il cd con su karmic koala ed ho scelto la opzione boot
<bobbybong> !fsck
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<bobbybong> che filesystem usi?
<ross_> lui è ripartito però vorrei capire cosa ha il mio pc...non è la prima volta che mi fa questi scherzi,..
<bobbybong> è andato dal q il filesystem spegnendo in quel modo
<ross_> karmik koala x86
<bobbybong> lo hai detto è una versione vecchia
<bobbybong> che filesystem usi?
<bobbybong> ti ho chiesto
<ross_> scusami bob ma non parlo bene linguaggio informatico...cosa vuol dire filesystem?
<maubuntu> Ragazzi qualcuno mi puo leggere l'output smart dell'hard disk per vedere se ci sono errori...ho kubuntu e non c'è un tool grafico. ho installato gsmartcontrol ma mi dice che è ok mentre sia palimpsest che  cristaldiskinfo mi dice che c'è un settore danneggiato
<bobbybong> ross_, se vuoi usare linux sono cose che devi conoscere
<bobbybong> ross_, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system
<bobbybong> ross_, parti con il recovery
<bobbybong> modalita ripristino
<bobbybong> e scegli fsck
<ross_> bobbybong, sì sto leggendo su wiki e son già partita con la modalità recovery, ho usato il boot da disco rigido e si è obiettivamente ripristinato tutto
<bobbybong> ross_, sono contento
<maubuntu> http://paste.kde.org/138619/raw/
<ross_> vorrei solo sapere che cavolo è successo e perché mi si spegne da solo così spesso
<ross_> cmq ok risolverò sempre d'ora in poi con il recovery
<bobbybong> ross_, è un portatile?
<ross_> bobbybong, sì. Forse è la vecchiaia.... o perché ha le ventole sporche?
<ross_> ....con lo streaming specialmente mi succede..
<bobbybong> ross_, con youtube?
<ross_> bobbybong, anche, ma solo alle volte, soprattutto con megavideo o con lo streaming da coolstreaming, oppure dal sito della rai
<bobbybong> ross_, sono cose che pesano
<leonessa> ciao posso chiedere per un collegamento wifi?
<bobbybong> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<leonessa> ma con w7 dopo posso chiedere?
<bobbybong> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<jester-> leonessa: definisci w7
<leonessa> cioè?
<jester-> <leonessa> ma con w7 dopo posso chiedere?
<jester-> cioè?
<leonessa> ok, qundo mi collego con wifi mi esce nessuna rete identificata e nessun accesso a internet ma invece e' collegato alla mia rete ma non mi permette di collegarmi a internet
<jester-> leonessa: da linucs?
<leonessa> una cosa che ho notato e' che e' impostato su rete pubblica e non domestica e non so come fare a fare diventare rete domestica...
<leonessa>  no da w7
<jester-> leonessa: penso che gli devi installare i driver della wifi
<jester-> o manco winzoz va
<leonessa> ho provato invece a collegarmi wifi con ubu e tutto funziona bene
<ls960> :D
<Ab3L> io penso sia un bug di windows. anche a me capitava.
<leonessa> ma non sai come si fa a mettere rete domestica?
<leonessa> ma se mi collego in altre parti si collega senza problemi
<Ab3L> leonessa: no. io avevo provato a più riprese anche a cancellare l'icona della connessione di rete. a disattivare e riattivare la scheda wifi, ecc. ma se il router non vuole farmi passare su internet via wifi, non mi ci è stato verso (e non dipende dalla password).
<leonessa> quindi a mio parere c'e' un problema di configurazione al mio pc
<Ab3L> per inciso, ho iniziato ad avere quel problema con vista. con xp sempre tutto bene.
<filo1234> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<leonessa> ho  gia' provato cancellare ecc...
<Ab3L> con ubuntu, mai avuto problemi (a parte in hardy quando faceva il check degli hdd. in quel caso dovevo riavviare il pc).
<altair> ciao a tutti. desideravo chiedere se mettere in rete due pc con linux è più complicato che mettere insieme due pc con windows (questo già lo so fare)
<fester-> Non farli accoppiare che poi nasce un netbook
<elias_> ciao maperi
<altair> daiiii
<altair> mettere in rete due ubuntu ad esempio, si deve creare il gruppo di lavoro? da dove si crea?
<fester-> Devi installare Samba e configurare /etc/smb.conf
<fester-> ma sicuramente ci sara' qualche via grafica piu' brev
<stevr1it> salve, mi serve auto per l'audi che non va. ho provato con alsa mixer ma qualcosa si è guastato.  ho 11.10
<mapreri> elias_: se hai solo due ubuntu un metodo facile facile è usare nfs
<mapreri> scusa, era per altair, ciao elias_
<peppeuz> salve ragazzi, dovete aiutarmi! Il padre della mia ragazza ha un problema con una pennetta USB: gli si è bloccato win mentre copiava dei files e adesso quando si apre la pennetta non fa visualizzare files all'interno, però dalle proprietà si vede che è piena. Su Gparted c'è un triangolo giallo e se chiedo di fare il Check non va. Suggerimenti?
<mapreri> peppeuz: scandisk da win, e se non va testdisk da ubuntu
<peppeuz> scandisk da win non l'ho provato perché ho bootato subito ubuntu, mapreri adesso provo testdisk
<mapreri> occhio a non far danni che è fin troppo facile
<mapreri> insieme a testdisk ti installa anche photorec, per il recupero file
<peppeuz> mapreri, mi da un errore nell'analyse
<peppeuz> http://pastebin.com/Xz0Sm3q2
<mapreri> testdisk o photorec? prova il secondo, il cui unico scopo è recuperare file
<mapreri> il primo corregge (tenta)
<peppeuz> mapreri, scusa, caduto
<mapreri> riposto: testdisk o photorec? prova il secondo, il cui unico scopo è recuperare file, il primo corregge (tenta)
<peppeuz> ok, adesso scarico photorec perché a me interessa solo recuperare i files
<mapreri> apt-get install testisk installa entrambi
<Aldo> ciao, cosa devo scrivere sul terminale per disinstallare flash player?
<_KernelPanic_> buonasera
<Aldo> ho problemi con flash player qualcuno può spiegarmi come si disinstalla e come si installa Gnash? grazie
<Gierre> ci sono?
<Gierre> si...
<Gierre> e' il posto giusto per un paio di domande al volo?
<_KernelPanic_> in effetti ci sono 62 utenti ma nessuno parla
<Gierre> allora forse e' il posto sbagliato :)
<Davide_G> bla bla
<Gierre> installato Ubunto 10.14 su un inspiron 6400
<elias_> sono tornato
<_KernelPanic_> Davide_G non era una critica ma una osservazione
<Gierre> nella sezione hw non riesco a trovare la scheda video ... anche se in effetti funziona tutto. E' normale?
<elias_> gierre: ubuntu 10.14 ???? :-o
<Gierre> ok cannato tutto... 11.04 64 bit
<stevr1it> ci riprovo , ho problemi con l'audio, non mi trova alsamixer, non mi riconosce nessuna scheda audio. ho ubuntu 11.10 . grazie
<elias_> esco 2 minuti
<Gierre> stev1it: non c'e' molto scambio di info....
<Gierre> forse siamo nel posto sbagliato
<willy_oracle> ciao. nn chiedetemi come, ma ho cancellato i driver video e non so come reinstallarli. ho solo il terminale disponibile. qcuno sa aiutarmi?
<willy_oracle> nvidia!
<willy_oracle> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<Gierre> per una ATI X1400 ...
<Gierre> che devo fare...?
<Gierre> non me la vede come additional drivers
<stevr1it> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<Gierre> ci riprovo...
<Gierre> installato 11.04 su inspiron 6400
<Gierre> la scheda videp ATI x1400 dovrei vederla tra gli additiona drivers?
<vds> Gierre, che driver sta usando X in questo momento?
<Aldo> chi può aiutarmi con flash player... i video su youtube a tutto schermo  vanno a scatti
<Gierre> non lo so... il video funziona... ma non vedo la scheda video tra HW installato...
<vds> Gierre, la risoluzione e` corretta?
<vds> Gierre, dove stai guardando per capire qual'e` l'hw installato?
<Gierre> 1280 x 800 mi pare sia quella nativa
<Gierre> control center hardware
<Gierre> control center --- hardware
<Gierre> faccio bene?
<vds> Gierre, se la risoluzione e` corretta ci sono ottime probabilita` che la scheda stia usando l'hw giusto, versione di ubuntu?
<Gierre> 11.04
<Gierre> ma non dovrei vederla come installata?
<vds> Gierre, mi metti in pastebin la lista di: sudo lsmod
<vds> Gierre, non dove stai guardando tu :)
<Gierre> spetta spetta... appena installato ... non so di cosa parli :)
<Gierre> come lancio il comando?
<vds> Gierre, dal terminale
<vds> Gierre, vedi le ombre e le trasparenze delle finestre?
<vds> Gierre, se le vedi il driver che sta usando e` corretto! :)
<Gierre> trasparenze no...
<Gierre> terminale terminale.....
<vds> Gierre, se clicki sul tasto a sinista in alto con il logo di ubuntu, ti si apre uan finestra
<Gierre> si.... li' vedo le trasparenze
<vds> Gierre, ok, ubuntu ha configurato tutto correttamente, non devi fare altro
<Gierre> ok... pensavo cmq di avere una finestra riepilogativa dell'HW installato... tipo win... invece sembra non esserci una scheda video... e' normale?
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<ziosam78> rieccomi ciao a tutti
<ziosam78> azz non leggo jansen
<ziosam78> volevo rigraziarlo
<ziosam78> va beh riproverò
<Gierre> vds: grazie cmq....  ciao
<vds> Gierre, la configurazione dell'ha funziona in maniera diversa da win percio` a te sembra che la scheda non ci sia
<vds> hw
<vds> ma al contrario di win non devi essere tu a menartela con i driver e la loro compatibilita`, questo lavoro e` stato gia` fatto
<Gierre> ok... ho visto anche che mi ha installato una marea di sw di cui ignoro le funzioni, c'e' un posto dove posso vedere cosa e' veramente indispensabile?
<stevr1it> gentilmente chi mi aiuta con un problema audio?
<vds> Gierre, sia ubuntu software center che synaptic ti possono aiutare
<Gierre> ok... grazie, come prima lezione direi che puo' bastare. Alla prossima.
<stevr1it> non mi apre alsamixer, non mi riconosce nessuna scheda audio, cosa faccio?
<jj_> ciao a tutti
<jj_> vorrei qualche aiuto con ubuntu 10.04
<jj_> ho installato su un notebook hp 6710 con 3 Gbit di ram
<jj_> la mia domanda e la seguente come mai e cosi lento su questo pc
<jj_> sto monitorando il sistema e vedo sempre le 2 cpu al massimo, non capisco il perchè dato che il sistema e nuovo da meno di 2 ore
<jj_> spero che qualcuno mi possa dare una mano
<jj_> gz
<jj_> nessuno che mi possa dare una mano
<jj_> Argomento lentenza ubuntu
<jj_> chi mi puo dare help
<jj_> saluto tutto il canale
<BetaBrain> buona sera a tottti
<BetaBrain> buona sera a tottti
<kajino> una domanda tecnica: io ho un server (inteso come hardware) se ci installo ubuntuserver su. poi è molto difficile la gestione di un fileserver e di un mailserver? cosa ho bisogno di imparare? ubuntuserver è tutto su riga di comando?!
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho installato la versione 1.0 di touchegg (non c'era la gui) e non potendolo utilizzare, su consiglio ho disinstallato la 1.0 e installato la 0.3, pacchetti touchegg e touchegg-gui
<cristian_c> non funzionavano i gesti, quindi ho disinstallato la 0.3 e installato la 0.2 come da link suggeritomi
<cristian_c> ma anche in questo caso non funzionavano i gesti
<cristian_c> a questo punto come posso fare per far funzionare il programma con i gesti?
<Li0n> salve
<Li0n> c'è qualcuno
<Li0n> ?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Li0n
<ubot-it> Li0n: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<BetaBrain> non aveva domande
<BetaBrain> cristian_c, col dito medio :P
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-28
<elias_> buongiorno
<nicotano> buongiorno
<micmord> doamnda: il creatore dischi di avvio di ubuntu funziona solo per le ISO ubuntu?
<micmord> Se prendo la ISO di una altra distro che succede?
<nicotano> micmord, usa unetbootin oppure fai la chiavetta con dd
<micmord> nicotano: il DD dove lo ridirigo, sul device sdX o su una partizione sdX1?
<glpiana> ola
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> micmord,  esempio dalla directory dove hai il file iso  sudo dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdc  se sdc è la chiavetta accertati con sudo fdisk .l
<nicotano>  fdisk  -l
<Andreone> Buongiorno a tutti
<Andreone> Ho installato su ubuntu kde
<Andreone> ma appena apro il supporto lingue e applico si ferma e non fà niente
<Andreone> E dopo mi spunta
<Andreone> Impossibile monitorare o controllare le attività
<Andreone> It seems that the daemon died.
<glpiana> Andreone, installazione nuova?
<Andreone> si, nuova
<glpiana> Andreone, hai aggiornato il sistema dopo l'installazione e prima di andare in supporto lingue?
<Andreone> aggiornamento dei pacchetti ?
<glpiana> eh
<Andreone> Voglio dire Gestore aggiornamenti ?
<glpiana> Andreone, sì,  qualsiasi cosa, anche da terminale. hai aggiornato il sistema dopo l'installazione?
<Andreone> si certo
<glpiana> graficamente da muon immagino, c'è quello su kubuntu
<glpiana> Andreone, vai su supporto lingue, rifai quello che hai fatto e all'errore prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | Andreone
<ubot-it> Andreone: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Andreone> aspetta che non riesco a trovarlo
<Andreone> non lo trovo
<glpiana> Andreone, cosa?
<Andreone> il supporto lingue
<glpiana> Andreone, e prima come hai fatto ad aprirlo?
<Andreone> appena riavvio ubuntu appare all' avvio
<glpiana> Andreone, ma hai messo kde sopra a ubuntu?
<Andreone> si
<glpiana> bah, quindi il supporto lingue che ti si apre è quello di gnome
<Andreone> si
<glpiana> Andreone, esci, loggati con gnome, apri il supporto lingue, installa quel che serve e poi fai logout e rientra con kde e vedi come si comporta
<Andreone> vabbè, ok
<glpiana> eh vabbè, mica te l'ho detto io di mettere kde sopra a gnome :D
<Andreone> questo si
<Andreone> se certo di installare un paccheto con moun mi dice Impossibile continuare questa operazione poichè non è stata fornita la corretta autorizzazione
<glpiana> Andreone, ok, lo fa anche qui sulla mia macchina virtuale. fammi provare una cosa e poi ti dico
<glpiana> Andreone, intanto dimmi: al login tu hai lightdm?
<Andreone> ok, ciao
<Andreone> si
<glpiana> Andreone, ok, a breve ti dico
<Andreone> Io stacco
<Andreone> Ciao
<glpiana> Andreone, non puoi aspettare 2 minuti?
<glpiana> cioè chiedi le cose e te ne vai?
<Andreone> No, e perchè devo fare colazione
<Andreone> ok, aspetto
<glpiana> no, la mia intuizione era sbagliata. vai tranquillo a fare colazione
<glpiana> :)
<Andreone> Aspetto
<glpiana> Andreone, no no vai, devo cercare
<Andreone> ok, ciao
<glpiana> Andreone, frena!
<glpiana> forse ho trovato
<glpiana> almeno qui è andato a posto
<glpiana> Andreone, dimmi se sei ancora qui
<Andreone> frena cosa
<glpiana> Andreone, frena te stesso dalla'ndare via :D
<glpiana> Andreone, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install polkit-kde-1
<Andreone> sono ancora qui
<glpiana> Andreone, quando ha finito di installare, fai logout e poi rientra in kde e riprova muon o quant'altro
<Andreone> fatto
<glpiana> Andreone, termina la sessione e poi rientra
<Andreone> si
 * nicotano saluta
<thomasB> ciao, ho un problema con apt: gentilmente mi indicate il sito per incollare il messaggio di errore?
<glpiana> !paste | thomasB
<glpiana> il bot dorme -.-
<glpiana> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<ubot-it> thomasB: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<thomasB> grazie glpiana - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/721360/
<nicotano> s'è svegliato
<glpiana> thomasB, dai un sudo apt-get update
<thomasB> ho notato i seguenti messaggi - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/721363/  e inoltre http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/721364/ - oltre al primo messaggio incollato nel messaggio precedente
<glpiana> thomasB, scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> thomasB, nella prima schermata cambia server, prendi tra quelli italiani o garr o fastbull. poi chiudi il softeare-properties e da terminale dai di nuovo: sudo apt-get update
<thomasB> ok glpiana grazie, direi che ha funzionato!
<glpiana> bene
<glpiana> svanisco, a più tardi
<gigi> buongiorno
<Guest1016> chi è che può darmi  una mano per i driver della scheda video
<Andreone> Ciao
<Andreone> glpiana adesso funziona
<nicotano> Guest1016, hai usato la scheda driver aggiunti per farli cercare?
<Guest1016> ciao nico inanzitutto
<Guest1016> allora ho intallato ubuntu ultima versione sul mio vecchio portatile
<Guest1016> ora ti dico il modello di scheda video:
<Guest1016> mobile 915gm/gms/910 gml express graphics controller
<Guest1016> una intel
<Guest1016> il problema che riscontro è una risoluzione bassa. soprattutto su web vedo i caratteri strani e sgranati
<nicotano> Guest1016, richiama la scheda driver aggiuntivi e attiva la ricerca dei driver proprietari, se li trova te ne propone l'installazione e verranno attivati
<Guest1016> si l'ho fatto, mi dice non ci sono driver proprietari da intallare
<Guest1016> poi con ubuntu software center digitando driver intel vengono fuori alcune voci, con check mark in verde, quindi qualche pacchetto lo ha installato di default ma c'è qualcosa che non va
<nicotano> Guest1016, ho dato uno sguardo  su launchpad sembra sia un bug prova a cercare in rete se ci sono soluzioni o anche usare una versione precedente di ubuntu
<Andreone> installo un pacchetto da Muon ed si è fermato a Esecuzione comando di post-installazione bamfdaemon
<Andreone> ma perchè non continua ?
<Guest1016> si ho provato anche a cercare "nome scheda" su google, driver per ubuntu
<Andreone> anocra fermo
<Andreone> *ancora
<leonessa> ciao c'e' un posto dove chiedere per window7?
<Andreone> Come faccio a farlo continuare ? si è fermato
<leonessa> ?
<nicotano> !topic | leonessa
<ubot-it> leonessa: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<nicotano> leonessa,  qui è supporto ubuntu
<leonessa> si infatti chiedevp... ma dove devo scrivere /topic?
<nicotano> dove stai scrivendo
<enzotib> leonessa, ##windows, ma è in inglese
<leonessa> ok
<leonessa> ma non c'e' uno in italiano?
<enzotib> su freenode no
<enzotib> ma puoi chiedere in chat, se vuoi: #ubuntu-it-chat
<leonessa> che tu sappia, da altre parti?
<leonessa> ho provato a scrivere /topic ma non e' successo nulla
<mimmo> buongiorno. ho installato la 11.10 con gnome shell. c'è modo di aggiungere qualche tema? magari con i pulsanti minimizza/massimiza, oltre a chiudi. ho privato con gnome tweak tool, ma non ne capisco granchè
<mimmo> provato
<alecv> ciao ragazzi eseguo la guida sul wiki per ripristinare grub, ma nada de nada
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<nicotano> buongiorno jester-
<jester-> aloha nicotano
<alecv> mmm ora ho capito la guida (xò potrebbero fare un wiki a prova di scimmia ::D)
<alecv> oddio grub non ha opzioni
<alecv> pikkè?
<alecv> oddio avvia solo ubuntu
<alecv> vabbene
<mimmo> alecv che altro dovrebbe avviare?
<alecv> windows
<alecv> ma non si è finito di installare
<alecv> forse x quello che non lo vede?
<mimmo> in che senso non si è finito di installare? e qual è il soggetto? windows?
<alecv> ha formattato, copiato i file, ma quando parte il programma di installazione dopo 4-5 minuti si spenge il pc, ci deve essere qualche periferica fastidiosa
<alecv> si windows
<mimmo> ti sei risposto da solo, su qual è il problema: windows
<alecv> questo è un portatile che x + di un anno ha deciso di nn avviarsi, la settimanas corsa misteriosamente si è riaviato, ho installato i driver mancanti
<Shin3> :D
<mimmo> windowsw ...che hai in originale, con regolare licenza, suppongo...
<alecv> masterizzato l'iso di ubuntu 1.10 e installato ubuntu , ha funzionato tutto alla perfezione, ora sono due gg che windows si avvia e si spenge da solo
<alecv> mimmo,  si, la licenza me l'hanno data con il pc
<mimmo> ;-)
<alecv> ha l'etichetta sotto come tutti i portatili :)
<mimmo> ammazzalo... che te ne fai?
<alecv> sono passato a linux proprio x nn avere rotture di licenze
<alecv> ehh
<Shin3> cmq non credo che sia un problema di grub ne di supporto a ubuntu
<Shin3> se il problema è solo in windows
<alecv> alcuni applicativi web funzionano solo con internet explorer 7
<alecv> e win xp professional
<alecv> costa troppo implementare le piattaforme anche a firefox :)
<alecv> cmq risolto, ubuntu parte, è quello che conta :)
<jester-> alecv: reinstalla winoz
<alecv> chi usa di voi il voip con ubuntu?
<jester-> che linux non centra una cippa
<alecv> jester-,  lo so che linux non c'entra, ma nel reinstallare win xp, mi ha tolto grub :)
<alecv> ora ho ripristinato grub
<alecv> e si avvia ubuntu
<jester-> quindi?
<jester-> alecv: xp sata su sda1?
<jester-> sta*
<alecv> si
<alecv> ti ho scritto sul canale chat
<alecv> x nn andare off topic
<eddigei> c'è un programma per creare dvd multiboot? ho trovato solo uno script che lo fa ma nn funziona benissimo
<Drizamanuber> è uscita qualche novità per le schede ati?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: http://www.chimerarevo.com/2011/10/18/ubuntu-11-10-problemi-con-gnome-shell-e-le-schede-ati-ecco-come-risolvere/
<mauro> buongiorno
<mauro> ragazzi ho installato ubuntu sul mio nuovo portatile, ma la batteria dura pochissimo
<mauro> sapete come si può risolvere?
<jester-> mauro: marca modello?
<mauro> dell xps
<mauro> tra l'altro ho anche qualche problemino con la scheda video
<jester-> strano, dell va daccordo con ubuntu
<jester-> mauro: differenza con winzoz?
<mauro> bhè si
<jester-> quantificando?
<mauro> un'ora e trenta
<mauro> forse anche qualcosa in più
<mauro> penso sia dovuto alla scheda video
<jester-> mauro: proverei a installare la 11.04 che 11.10 ha ancora problemi con certi hw
<jester-> mauro: nvidia o ati
<mauro> nvidia
<jester-> mauro: li hai installati i driver da driver aggiuntivi?
<mauro> si
<mauro> però a quanto ne so
<mauro> dovrebbero switchare da nvidia ad ati in automatico
<mauro> per risparmiare
<jester-> mauro: hai lo sli?
<jester-> non va tanto daccordo con linux
<mauro> non ne ho idea
<mauro> ho letto qualcosa riguardo ad optimus
<jester-> mauro: <mauro> dovrebbero switchare da nvidia ad ati in automatico
<mauro> e si
<jester-> presumo che hai 2 schede
<mauro> la dedicata e quella integrata
<jester-> mauro: in tal caso mi pare servano i driver proprietari ultimi che stanno sul sito
<jester-> mauro: comunque non penso ch ati consumi meno di nvidia
<gian_> Drizamanuber, scusami, riesci a cambiare la luminosita con i tasti del notebook??
<jester-> facile che sia il driver che fa casino trovando lo sli
<mauro> capito
<mauro> i nouveau come si comportano?
<mauro> la mia è una gt535m
<mauro> osp 525m
<jester-> mauro: la ati integrata è disattivabile a bios*
<mauro> no ho visto
<jester-> mauro: i propritari vanno meglio
<mauro> cmq jester-  non so se siano proprio due schede
<mauro> si tratta del sistema nvidia optimus
<mauro> lspci cmq mi ritorna due schede
<Drizamanuber> jester-: grazie adesso gli do un'occhiata
<jester-> mauro: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,443703.msg3469783.html#msg3469783
<mauro> jester-, il titolo mi aiuta tanto :(
<jester-> mauro: leggi
<mauro> sto leggendo
<mauro> jester-, grazie, sto guardando un pò
<mauro> un'altra cosa
<mauro> ma compiz e gnome-shell nn sono compatibili?
<jester-> mauro: no
<Drizamanuber> jester-: grazie, ieri neroamaro (non mi ricordo se è il nick giusto) ha pubblicato, un link che riporta le stesse soluzioni, le ho applicate e adesso posso regolare la luminosità, finalmente!!!
<jester-> mauro: come kde shell è gia animato di suo, ci sono le estenzioni
<jester-> Drizamanuber: :D
<Drizamanuber> jester-: l'unico problema che è rimasto consiste nel fatto che ogni volta che riavvio devo sistemare la luminosità perchè non resta memorizzato il valore che avevo scelto
<jester-> accontentati
<mauro> jester-,  ma il cubo?
<mauro> auhuauhuha
<jester-> mauro: nada cubo in shell
<mauro> se non posso mettere il cubo torno a windows
<mauro> :D
<mauro> io è da parecchio che nn mi aggiornavo
<jester-> mauro: o installi gnome-session-fallback per riavere il gnome classic
<mauro> ero rimasto alla mia vecchia debian con il fusion
<mauro> si pacchiano, ma troppo ganzo
<mauro> nono jester-  sto scherzando, gnome shell mi piace
<mauro> è molto comoda per me che ho mille finestre aperte
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ho la testa dura, non mi accontento, allora ho trovato una soluzione, anche se non del tutto ottimale!!! ho aperto la configurazione di catalyst e ho messo la luminosità a -100, il contrasto e la saturazione a 75 ed ho risolto il problema
<jester-> doh
<Mauy> glpiana, ho bisogno di te per virtualbox posso far riconoscere a win virtualizzato un disco fisico collegato al pc
<Mauy> ???
<Mauy> se qualcun altro sa rispondemi si faccia avanti
<gian_> quando apro skype e mi collego, l'altra parte sente ciò che io dico mentre io non sento niente
<mari> ciao, avrei bisogno di chiedere una cosa
<mari> ho scaricato ubuntu 11, ho un toshiba, e il nouse pad non va più. posso usare solo il mouse con usb
<SaaMmY> buongiorno
<SaaMmY> come faccio a togliere la notifica di oneiric come nuovo aggiornamento?
<glpiana> Mauy, devi fare la condivisione
<glpiana> SaaMmY, intendi il tasto che ti appare dal gestore aggiornamenti?
<SaaMmY> noooooooo
<Mauy> ma facendo la condivisione me lo vede proprio come se fosse un disco fisso su un s/o non virtualizzato
<SaaMmY> intendo anche le notifiche ogni 5 minuti
<Mauy> ti spiego mi serve per usare un programma di test sui dischi rigidi
<SaaMmY> che mi consiglia di aggiornare alla 11.10
<SaaMmY> glpiana
<glpiana> SaaMmY, vabbè è la stessa roba. apri un terminale
<SaaMmY> si credo anche io la stessa roba
<glpiana> SaaMmY, scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> SaaMmY, vai nella scheda "aggironamenti" e cambia l'utlima opzione in basso
<glpiana> Mauy, se il disco viene montato dal tuo sistema operativo basta che lo metti in condivisione
<SaaMmY> avanzamento del rilascio
<SaaMmY> ok metto mai giusto?
<glpiana> !virtualbox | Mauy
<ubot-it> Mauy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<glpiana> SaaMmY, metti mai
<SaaMmY> grazie
<SaaMmY> grazie molte glpiana
<glpiana> prego SaaMmY
<glpiana> gian_, se fai la chiamata di prova invece funziona?
<Mauy> glpiana, ma a me non serve solo condividere i dati devo poter fare test della superfice estrazione dati cancellati e quantaltro riesco gia a farlo tramite usb ma visto che oro ho un disco da 1 tera danneggato tramite usb mi chiede circa 200 ore e sono veramente tante se potessi attacare il disco al sata del pc e farlo riconoscere ci metterei sicuramente molto meno!!!
<glpiana> Mauy, non so dirti. vai sul sito di vbox, scaricati il manuale e studiatelo
<glpiana> Mauy, magari è una cosa che trovi nelle faq
<Mauy> ok grazie ho gia cerecato ma non ho avuto risposte spera tu sapessi come fare grazie comunque sei sempre molto disponibile
<xiaoy> è consigliabile installare la 11.10 su un hp pavilion dv6, o che voi sappiate esistono dei bugs noti su questo pc?
<glpiana> Mauy, https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk guarda se questo ti aiuta
<glpiana> xiaoy, infilaci un livecd e vedi come gira
<Mauy> ok grazie
<xiaoy> glpiana, hmm.. grazie, proverò
<gian_> ho risolto glpiana, erano impostate male (su hdmi) gli altoparlanti
<glpiana> ok
<fleurtherock> ciao ho un problema con skype
<FTN`Alternax> gli codek, anche io
<fleurtherock> in video chiamata riescono a vedermi, ma io non risco a vedere gli altri
<FTN`Alternax> xke forse e la vecchia versione?
<Trim_> Ciao.
<FTN`Alternax> Skype 2.2 // e uscita la Skype 5.0
<fleurtherock> l'ho installato qualche giorno fa
<glpiana> fleurtherock, vai nelle opzioni di skype, video
<fleurtherock> per linux?
<glpiana> fleurtherock, controlla cosa hai impostato sotto a ricevi video
<FTN`Alternax> per (sfortuna) Windows
<glpiana> !chat | FTN`Alternax
<ubot-it> FTN`Alternax: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<FTN`Alternax> ??
<FTN`Alternax>  FTN`Alternax: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat // cioe?
<fleurtherock> glpiana,
<glpiana> FTN`Alternax, cioè per parlare di software per windows sei sul canale sbagliato. tutto lì
<FTN`Alternax> ha chiesto solo la versione aggiornata uscita
<fleurtherock> ho impostato da sempre "chiunque"
<FTN`Alternax> e lo risposto
<fleurtherock> per linux
<FTN`Alternax> e io ho detto per win.... utente linux da 4 giorni, scusate
<glpiana> FTN`Alternax, ok, ora chiudiamo l'off topic ;)
<FTN`Alternax> ok
<fleurtherock> java centra qualcosa
<glpiana> fleurtherock, no java con skype non c'entra
<gian_> come settare amsn??
<glpiana> !amsn | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Amsn
<fleurtherock> voi che versione avete di skype?
<glpiana> fleurtherock, 2.2.0.35
<leonessa> ciao posso chiedere per un problema con w7?
<glpiana> leonessa, non qui
<fleurtherock> anche io
<fleurtherock> leonessa di nome e di fatto?
 * nicotano salve
<fleurtherock> glpiana
<glpiana> fleurtherock, non ti da opzioni nella finestra della webcam?
<leonessa> e dove posso chiedere?
<glpiana> !chat| leonessa non sei in un ufficio informazioni
<ubot-it> leonessa non sei in un ufficio informazioni: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<leonessa> ok grazie
<milan> come mai aggiornamento da 10.10 a 11.04 non funziona?
<glpiana> milan, non funziona cosa?
<milan> mi da un errore strano
<nicotano> milan, posta l'errore
<FTN`Alternax> e dove lo trovo
<FTN`Alternax> ho resetato il PC
<glpiana> FTN`Alternax, se hai un problema spiegalo. se il problema non persiste perchè hai formattato, che sei venuto a fare qui?
<FTN`Alternax> non importa ...
<glpiana> -.-
<FTN`Alternax> se ritrova errore lo posto
<glpiana> ok
<nicotano> FTN`Alternax, ridai sudo apt-get update poi sudo apt-get upgrade dopo ancora sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade
<fleurtherock> glpiana, dove nelle opzioni di skype?
<fleurtherock> ma il problema non è la mia webcam
<fleurtherock> ma quella delgi altri
<glpiana> fleurtherock, no, direttamente sulla finestra della webcam. ma aspetta un attimo che faccio una prova
<fleurtherock> io mi vedo, glia altri mi vedono
<FTN`Alternax> nicotano: E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<FTN`Alternax> E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<fleurtherock> io non vedo gli altri
<glpiana> fleurtherock, sì ho capito, so leggere
<nicotano> FTN`Alternax, chiudi synaptic o altro gestore pacchetti aperto
<fleurtherock> la finestra della videochiamata?
<fleurtherock> glpiana la finestra della videochiamata?
<glpiana> fleurtherock, allora se chiami qualcuno vedi l'avatar al posto della loro webcam?
<gian_> il problema che riscontro su amsn è che non riesco ad attivare la webcam, probabile che quando vado a provare la porta 6891 mi dice che sono dietro un router o firewall? (la porta serve per scambi di file e la webcam)
<fleurtherock> vedo l'avatar, scompare e rimane bianco
<glpiana> fleurtherock, cliccandoci non fa nulla?
<fleurtherock> 0
<glpiana> fleurtherock, e sei sicuro che quello con cui comunichi abbia avviato il video?
<glpiana> fleurtherock, altro non so dirti. skype ha un suo sito. cerca nel sito le modalità di assistenza
<alecv> salve
<alecv>  Il pacchetto "ia32-libs" non ha candidati da installare
<FTN`Alternax_> di nuovo sto errore
<FTN`Alternax_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<FTN`Alternax_>   File "/tmp/update-manager-bOPShr/natty", line 7, in <module>
<FTN`Alternax_>     sys.exit(main())
<FTN`Alternax_>   File "/tmp/update-manager-bOPShr/DistUpgradeMain.py", line 202, in main
<FTN`Alternax_>     if app.run():
<FloodBotIt1> FTN`Alternax_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<alecv> dove lo trovo il pacchetto ia32-libs
<nicotano> alecv, cosa stai cercando di installare
<alecv> i driver per l'ati
<alecv> ma è un pachetto di debian ustato da wine, skype, etcetc :)
<alecv> http://packages.debian.org/it/squeeze/ia32-libs
<nicotano> alecv,  in quella pagina in fondo c'e il  download
<alecv> e quale scarico? O.o
<alecv> cmq la guida che seguivo era la seguente http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=ubuntu%2B11.10%2Bscheda%2Bati&source=web&cd=2&sqi=2&ved=0CC8QFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.chimerarevo.com%2F2011%2F10%2F18%2Fubuntu-11-10-problemi-con-gnome-shell-e-le-schede-ati-ecco-come-risolvere%2F&ei=1ZOqTuPtM86YhQeVranHDw&usg=AFQjCNGJte63k7jmJBIVXQLEZ4r2Q9AURQ&cad=rja
<alecv> e per eseguire la guida mi chiede quel file
<nicotano> scegli l'architettura amd64
<alecv> ok grazie
<nicotano> poi nella pagina seguente scegli il mirror e scirchi il deb
<FTN`Alternax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721464/  //  e questo errore che ho (main.log)
<glpiana> FTN`Alternax, i comandi di nicotano che output ti hanno dato?
<glpiana> alecv, ma sei su 64bit 11.10?
<degli> ciao a tutti
<FTN`Alternax> ancora niente
<glpiana> <nicotano> FTN`Alternax, ridai sudo apt-get update poi sudo apt-get upgrade dopo ancora sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade
<glpiana> FTN`Alternax, li hai dati sti comandi?
<FTN`Alternax> si
<glpiana> FTN`Alternax, e che è uscito come output? puoi copiarlo su pastebin così lo vediamo?
<FTN`Alternax> certo
<FTN`Alternax> penso che sia questo:
<FTN`Alternax> milan@milan-eMachines-E525:~$ sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade
<FTN`Alternax> sudo: Can't open /var/lib/sudo/milan/0: File system in sola lettura
<FTN`Alternax> sudo: unable to execute /usr/bin/update-manager: Errore di input/output
<FloodBotIt1> FTN`Alternax: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<FTN`Alternax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721479/
<glpiana> FTN`Alternax, scrivi: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> FTN`Alternax, copia tutto quel che esce su pastebin
<utente> scusate dove posso trovare un tutorial sui comandi della chat ecc?
<filo1234> utente: comandi della chat intendi comandi IRC?
<utente> yep
<filo1234> utente: su google
<elias_> utente: che software usi per l'IRC?
<glpiana> !chat | utente
<ubot-it> utente: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<utente> nessun software, da terminale di ubuntu
<glpiana> utente, un software lo usi di sicuro, anche se da temrinale. sarà irssi
<filo1234> utente: i comandi irc non c'entrano con Ubuntu
<utente> ah, si, bhe scusate la domanda è il mio approccio all'irc
<utente> primo*
<glpiana> utente, vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<utente> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alecv> no 32 bit
<alecv> ma il processore supporta anche il 64 nicotano
<glpiana> alecv, perchè devi prendere i driver da lì? e che ti serve ia32 se hai la 32 bit?
<alecv> gogglando li mi porta
<glpiana> alecv, non puoi usare il gestore dei driver aggiuntivi per mettere ati?
<alecv> dl sito deb ho provato a cercare ia32 e sempre li mi porta
<alecv> non lo trova
<glpiana> alecv, lspci | grep -i vga
<alecv> glpiana:  ho seguito una guida postata stamane
<nicotano> alecv, si possono installare sul 64 bit
<glpiana> vediamo che scheda è
<alecv> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M] è in rosso
<alecv> ok nicotano,
<glpiana> alecv, lascia perdere
<alecv> ok me lo tengo cosi :)
<glpiana> alecv, meglio con i driver open e funzionante che con i proprietari senza grafica, no? ;)
<alecv> http://www.chimerarevo.com/2011/10/18/ubuntu-11-10-problemi-con-gnome-shell-e-le-schede-ati-ecco-come-risolvere/
<glpiana> alecv, ti spiego una cosa: la gente scrive i blog e ci mette le guide. se vuoi seguirle e hai dubbi o problemi usi la possibilità di scrivere commenti
<glpiana> qui non c'è supporto per guide non ufficiali
<glpiana> FTN`Alternax, sei sparito?
<alecv> stanno cosi le cose, glpiana? Stamattina sentivo in canale il contrario, che i driver proprietari erano meglio :)
<alecv> quindi glpiana è normale che a me parte unity 2d al posto del 3d?
<glpiana> alecv, io ti ho detto di lasciar eperdere per la scheda che hai
<alecv> si parlava delle ati :) vabbè lascio sta.
<glpiana> alecv, ati è una marca, poi i chipset son diversi
<alecv> una domanda unity è carino ma per cercare un programma mi sento male
<nicotano> alecv, è normale se non funziona l'accelerazione 3d
<glpiana> anche io ho delle ati e da almeno 3 versioni di ubuntu non ci sono driver proprietari che le supportino
<nicotano> alecv, puoi anche cambiare DE
<glpiana> alecv, per unity, clicchi sul disegnino e apri la dash, clicchi sull'icona delle aplplicazioni (la seconda da destra) e poi filtri i risultati
<alecv> si lo so nicotano, m volevo sapere una cosa
<glpiana> scusa la seconda da sinistra
<alecv> ecco glpiana io cosi faccio, ma è lunga la cosa non c'è il menu a tendina come nei pannelli di xfce?
<glpiana> alecv, mi pare evidnete che non ci sia
<glpiana> *evidente
<alecv> magari era solo una questione di configurazione dei pannelli, cosi avevo pensato :)
<alecv> ultima cosa la barra a sinistra che scompare è fastidiosa, immagino che si può mettere in basso e fissa, giusto?
<glpiana> alecv, sì, si può
<glpiana> !ccsm | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<glpiana> poi vai nel plugin unity e configuri
<alecv> ah grassie
<alecv> dove lo trovo il plug in unity?
<glpiana> alecv, hai installato compizconfig-settings-manager?
<alecv> si
<glpiana> alecv, l'hai aperto?
<alecv> cerco in sistema dalla dash, ma nada
<alecv> a trovarlo
<piterone> ciao alecv ciao gl:)
<alecv> ciao piterone
<glpiana> ciao piterone
<TIP88> ciao a tutti, sapete se in tmux si può inserire una linea di separazione tra la barra di stato e il terminale?
<glpiana> alecv, apri la dash e scrivi compiz e ti compare
<piterone> ho problemi con l'audio ,ho appena istallato il 10.04 su HPnotebook g62
<filo1234> TIP88: cos'è tmux?
<glpiana> piterone, che problemi?
<TIP88> filo1234: un terminal multiplexer
<filo1234> ah visto
<TIP88> serve per aprire più sessioni nello stesso terminale
<piterone> nn si sente nulla ho i driver alsa
<alecv> prima non mi usciva ora si :)
<TIP88> per mandarle in background ecc
<filo1234> TIP88: mai usato non saprei
<glpiana> piterone, apri un temrinale e scrivi: alsamixer
<TIP88> c'è qualcuno che lo usa?
<piterone> fatto tutti gli agg. va dapaura ,sopratutto gli effetti grafici ma 0 audio
<glpiana> TIP88, se qulcuno sa aiutarti ti risponde
<piterone> ti faccio un screenshot??
<glpiana> piterone, sì
<glpiana> !image | piterone
<ubot-it> piterone: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<piterone> http://imagebin.org/181222
<glpiana> piterone, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<piterone> 10.04
<piterone> nn voglio cambiarla te lo dico subito va dapaura
<glpiana> piterone, e prima degli aggiornamenti andava l'audio?
<piterone> oddio bho nn lo so
<piterone> l'hho fatto 3 giorni fa
<glpiana> piterone, non sai se andava l'audio in precedenza? quindi non lo usi sto audio?
<piterone> ho messo anke macbuntu 10.04 che va alla grande
<alecv> è sparita la barra di unity
<glpiana> alecv, che hai toccato?
<piterone> ma no ho solo istallato ubuntu e la virtualbox + win7,ci ho messo un pom intero
<alecv> gnome?
<glpiana> alecv, hai modificato parametri in compizconfig?
<piterone> ti giuro che nn ricordo proprio
<glpiana> piterone, nel terminale scrivi: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<glpiana> !paste | piterone
<ubot-it> piterone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alecv> no ho solo toccato qualche icona glpiana
<alecv> ma non ho cambiato o spuntato nulla
<glpiana> alecv, premi alt+f2         e dimmi se fa qualcosa
<glpiana> andato
<piterone> Codec: Realtek ID 270 Codec: Intel G45 DEVIBX
<glpiana> piterone, lspci | grep -i audio
<piterone> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<glpiana> piterone, hai un livecd?
<piterone> si
<glpiana> piterone, avvia il livecd e vedi se lì l'audio va
<piterone> sto cercando in rete alcuni hanno avuto il mio stesso problema dicendo che si sentiva solo in cuffia ...ti interessa se provo??
<piterone> yes in cuffia si sente nelle casse no.penso sia un prob di conf. giusto??
<Bigo> Ciao a tutti
<Bigo> Scusate ma c'è il modo di mettere il salvaschermo in ubuntu 11.10?
<jack61> ciao
<jack61> ad ogni aggiornamento mi esce questo messaggio:  W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_partner_binary-i386_Packages)  non mi ricordo per cosa lo avevo inserito: come si fa a toglierlo ?  Grazie per l'aiuto
<jack61> sono entrato in Gestore aggiornamenti, ma non lo vedo
<nicotano> jack61,  edita sources.list  e commenta la riga che crea problemi
<Bigo> Scusate come faccio ad attivare unity 2d?
<glpiana> piterone, prova a smanettare nelle impostazioni audio
<glpiana> Bigo, fai logout e come sessione scgli ubuntu2d
<glpiana> jack61, scrivi nel terminale: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> !paste | jack61
<glpiana> scusa nicotano non avevo letto la tua risposta
<ubot-it> jack61: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicotano> glpiana,  ;)
<Bigo> glpiana: Grazie:) senti sai mica dirmi come impostare gli screen saver su ubuntu 11.10?
<piterone> ho trovato uno come me che ha risolto aggiornando i driver alsa alla versione 1.23 e stava alla 1.21 come me con stesso os stesso pc stesso prob :) proviamo
<jack61> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721527/
<glpiana> Bigo, no, spiacente
<Bigo> glpiana: Ok grazie ugualmente ;)
<glpiana> jack61, sei su gnome?
<jack61> glpiana, ho installato ubuntu 11.10 e entro con login in lxde
<glpiana> jack61, ok, scrivi: gksu leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list
<piterone> scusate qual'e il comando per cancellare un file??:)
<glpiana> piterone, rm
<glpiana> piterone, ma occhio a cancellare. piuttosto fatti una copia o rinomina il file
<glpiana> jack61, ti apre il file?
<jack61> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/721529/
<piterone> ma tranq sono i driver std di questo os,tuttalpiu li reinstallo no?
<glpiana> jack61, cancella le righe da 57 a 62
<glpiana> piterone, non cancellarli allora, disinstalla i pacchetti
<piterone> ok vabene:) ty
<glpiana> piterone, e se devi installare altri alsa guarda anche qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel#Aggiornare_all.27ultima_versione_di_ALSA
<foffo> ciao a tutti
<foffo> volevo chiedere una cosuccia, sono ingnorante sull'argomento quindi mi chiedevo se utilizando kubuntu potevo istallare i programmi che girano su ubuntu
<glpiana> foffo, puoi
<foffo> davvero ???? figo
<foffo> quindi tra le versione kubunto e ubuntu cambia solo che la prima usa kde mentre ubuntu no
<glpiana> foffo, esatto
<foffo> e nel Kpackageki trovo le stesse app che trovo per ubunto ???
<foffo> ubuntu
<foffo> :)
<glpiana> foffo, sì i reposirtorry sono gli stessi
<glpiana> *repository
<foffo> tnx tnx tnx per le info :)
<glpiana> :)
<foffo> chiedevo ciò visto che a breve comprerò un portatile con gnu/linux e non ne so quasi niente sull'argomento
<glpiana> foffo, se hai bisogno chiedi
<glpiana> !documentazione | foffo e leggi qui
<ubot-it> foffo e leggi qui: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<foffo> per ora mi serviva sapere quello che ho chiesto :)
<foffo> scappo al lavoro grazie ancora !!!
<jack61> glpiana, appare ancora se eseguo sudo apt get update
<glpiana> jack61, vediamo l'errore e sources.list
<nicotano> jack61, prova a commentare i backport
<jack61> ho il pc bloccato in gestione task  ho lxpanel 98% e uso CPU 100% cosa fare ?? non posso aprire nient'altro
<jack61> nemmeno il terminale mi si apre
<nicotano> xtrl+alt+F2 prova
<nicotano> ctrl+alt+F2
<glpiana> nicotano, si legge icstrol? :P
<nicotano> lol
<jack61> riciao
<jack61> pc bloccato
<jack61> in gestione task  ho lxpanel 98% e uso CPU 100%    cosa fare in questo caso ??
<jack61> nicotano,  metto cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<nicotano> jack61, commenta i backport e comunque con top vedi chi è che succhia ram
<nicotano> jack61, processore e ram ?
<jack61> come fare per commenta i backport
<nicotano> metti # alla sinistra della riga
<jack61> nicotano,  cosa si usa per vedere  con top vedi chi è che succhia ram
<nicotano> jack61, da terminale  lancia top
<fabrizio_> salve ragazzi/e ho da poco installato ubuntu e non so come fare per vedere video su youtube
<nicotano> fabrizio_, leggi sul wiki sezione multimedia formati proprietari
<nicotano> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash - Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash su sistemi ad architettura 64 bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/Architettura64Bit
<fabrizio_> controllo subit grazie
<fabrizio_> spero funzioni flash player, ho letto di alcuni a cui non funziona, sarebbe veramente grave non poter vedere video e ascoltare la radio :(
<nicotano> fabrizio_,  abilita i repository partner e poi installi dovresti trovarlo anche nel software center
<fabrizio_> intendi il meta pacchetto non-free-codecs scritto nella guida?
<nicotano> anche quello ma non solo
<nicotano> abilita come detto e se non sei pratico cerca nel software center sezione video e audio
<fabrizio_> non sono pratico
<fabrizio_> xD
<fabrizio_> di preciso cosa devo cercare?
<jester-> fabrizio_: installa il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras s hai gome
<jester-> gnome
<fabrizio_> utilizzo ubuntu 11.10
<nicotano> fabrizio_,  prima devi abilitare i repository partner
<fabrizio_> non so come fare per abilitarli
<jester-> fabrizio_: prova con windows
<fabrizio_> ragazzi non vi seguo
<nicotano> fabrizio_,  da gestore aggiornamenti  scheda sorgenti software
<fabrizio_> ora perché dovrei provare con windows?
<jester-> fabrizio_: impostazioni di sistema > sorgenti software
<jester-> <fabrizio_> utilizzo ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> quindi devi installare li
<fabrizio_> in italiano cosa devo spuntare?
<nicotano> fabrizio_, hai aperto sorgenti software
<fabrizio_> sì
<nicotano> prima scheda software per ubuntu  tutto spuntato fino a restrizioni
<nicotano> fatto ?
<leonessa> posso chiedere per problemi w7?
<filo1234> !irc | leonessa
<ubot-it> leonessa: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<nicotano> leonessa,  è da stamani che chiedi per windows NO
<filo1234> leonessa: è la decima volta che entri qui a chiedere se puoi chiedere per windows 7
<filo1234> nicotano: da diversi giorni
<fabrizio_> dov'è restrizioni?
<fabrizio_> non c'è niente con scritto restrizioni
<fabrizio_> ho tutto spuntato tranne 'codice sorgente'
<jester-> fabrizio_: non fare il tonto, le etichette sopra alla finestra
<markus> ragazzi ciao!
<nicotano> fabrizio_,  dovresti avere 4 chiamte e la quarta è software con restrizioni  per copyright
<markus> solo una curiosità:
<fabrizio_> non faccio per niente il tonto
<fabrizio_> sopra ho le seguenti etichette:
<jester-> allora ti serve un oculista
<markus> come mai sul sito di ubuntu accanto alle versioni 32 bit c'è sempre scritto consigliato rispetto alle 64?
<nicotano> fabrizio_, bella seconda scheda abilita partners e indipendente
<nicotano> nella**
<fabrizio_> software per ubuntu - altro software - aggiornamenti- autenticazione - statistiche
<jester-> markus: perchè 23 bit va bene per tutti i pc
<filo1234> 23 bit non tanto lol
<jester-> filo1234: perpc vecchissimi si
<markus> mmm..io per esempio ho 4 gb di ram...devo cmq preferire le distro 32bit?
<nicotano> refuso
<nicotano> markus, 64
<markus> ecco..dicevo io :P
<jester-> markus: centra no la ram ma il processore
<filo1234> markus: la ram non è che c'entri tanto con il processore
<nicotano> oppure devi usare il kernel pae per avere riconosciuti i 4 gb di ram
<filo1234> lo mette da solo l'installer se hai più di 3 gb di ram
<markus> allora come processore io ho intel core duo 2 a 2,20 ghz
<fabrizio_> jester è inutile che fai il simpativo -.- si vede che evidentemente a te serva un oculista oppure in ubuntu 11.10 le cose sono diverse dalla tua versione
<filo1234> puoi avere 4 gb di ram ma avere un processore 32 bit, quindi la 64 bit ti da picche
<markus> e 4 gb di ram
<jester-> markus: allora vai di 64
<markus> grazie ragazzi :D
<fabrizio_> nicotano devo abilitare anche il codice sorgente di partner?
<nicotano> fabrizio_  non necessariamente
<fabrizio_> ok
<fabrizio_> dopo questo?
<nicotano> chiudi
<fabrizio_> bene
<fabrizio_> grazie mille nicotano ora va
<nicotano> fabrizio_, ok vai da software center e installa flash-plugin di abobe  metti flash in chiave di cerca
<fabrizio_> ti ringrazio per la tua pazienza e ci tengo a ricordare che dall'oculista ci vado regolarmente e che magari la gente prima di (S)parlare dovrebbe informarsi
<fabrizio_> installato
<jester-> ci vedi poco ma installare sei una scheggia
<nicotano> fabrizio_, non fare tanto il galletto ti si aiuta ma metti un po' di buona volontà a recepire
<filo1234> manco un minuto tra abilitazione update installazione e prova youtube
<jester-> filo1234: mica veniamo giu dalla montagna con la piena
<fabrizio_> Non è colpa mia se non collego 'Restrizioni' con 'Altro software'
<jester-> si ma noi colleghiamo altro al volo
<nicotano> lol
<fabrizio_> Comunque la mia connessione è veloce e di certo non sono una persona che perde tempo a far finta di non capire le cose
<fabrizio_> non rientra nei miei passatempi :)
<filo1234> manco salutare
<nicotano> pensa se andava sul forum di debian
<jester-> mah
<nicotano> c'ha la connessione velocissima
<jester-> nicotano: ma noi passiamo per i piu coglioni
<jester-> nicotano: oggià mentre scarica installa e poi apre youtube in automatico
<nicotano> speedy gonzales
<nicotano> manco update ha fatto
<leonessa> #ubuntu-chat-it
<harvey_the_rabbi> ciao a tutti, ho scaricato il .deb di google-earth ma su oneiric il software center da "errore interno", ho convertito con alien l' .rpm e quello si installa, ma lanciando da terminale google-earth mi risponde: google-earth-bin: not found.  Qualcuno c'e' passato e sa che posso fare?
<jester-> harvey_the_rabbi: usa googleheart.package
<jester-> harvey_the_rabbi: poi in una cartella vuota lanci make googleearth
<jester-> scarica il bin e ti fa il deb
<harvey_the_rabbi> jester-: devo ripulire l'istallazione che ho gia' fatto o procedo lasciando cosi?
<jester-> harvey_the_rabbi: meglio pulire
<harvey_the_rabbi> jester-: ehm, non so come fare...ne sul software center ne synaptic vedono il pacchetto...devo rimuovere i file manualmente?
<jester-> harvey_the_rabbi: cerca googleearth per nome in synaptic
<harvey_the_rabbi> jester-: gia provato ma non c'e'...
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge pacco.deb
<harvey_the_rabbi> jester-: no no scusa trovato e rimosso, e a ben guardare c'e' anche una guida che dovrebbe fare al caso mio: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/how-to-install-google-earth-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<harvey_the_rabbi> jester-:sono stato troppo precipitoso a correre in chat a frignare!
<Aizram> sera :D
<alnuvola> salve ... scusate continuo il mio studio sull struttura ubuntu- debian
<alnuvola> ma in /usr/share
<alnuvola> che cosa c'è esattamente le gui dei programmi installati
<alnuvola> ???
<Aizram> che vuoi alnuvola ?
<harvey_the_rabbi> alnuvola: non solo, c'e' le pagine del manuale, le icone, i suoni, e chi piu ne ha... se ci guardi dentro lo vedi no?!?
<Aizram> le query non mi sono gradite
<alnuvola> credo di aver sbagliato canale
<alnuvola> cercavo il supporto ubuntu
<Aizram> alnuvola, leggi il topic
<jester-> alnuvola: spiegarti i struttura e concetti perché non hai voglia di cercare e leggere non è compito di questo canale
<jester-> qui si cerca di riparare gomme bucate, motori ciucchi etc etc
<alnuvola> ma infaatti ho sbagliato canale
<Aizram> -.-'
<alnuvola> jester ma poi io nn voglio che tu mi spieghi la struttura era una domandina per avere conferma nn essendo un esperto informatico
<alnuvola> harvey_the_rabbi mi ha dato la risposta facile facile ^_^
<elmutzine> ciao! sto usando ubuntu 11.04. Ho modificato qualche opzione per il dekstop 3d in compizconfig, da quel momento non ho più i pannelli di unity, sapete come posso risolvere? Ora sto usando ubuntu classico (senza effetti). Grazie
<jester-> elmutzine: cancella le cartelle .compiz .compiz-1 e .config/config-1
<jester-> elmutzine: e da terminale dai unity --reset
<elmutzine> jester-: ok, posso farlo anche da questa sessione o devo cambiarla entrando in "ubuntu"?
<jester-> elmutzine: unity non va daccordo con le cazzate varie di compizm da ccsm configuri solo il suo lpugin
<jester-> elmutzine: poi esci e rientri da unity
<elmutzine> jester-: si ho notato che non vanno daccordo. grazie. provo
<crazyduck> qualcuno è  riuscito  a sincronizare lipd con ubuntu
<harvey_the_rabbi> jester-: ora funziona, grazie per la pazienza!
<elmutzine> jester-: nella cartella .compiz c'è solo la cartella session contenente innumerevoli file.
<robyshot> salve a tutti,avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto,come posso eliminare il file di swap dalla partizione root senza fare casini (è un file non una partizione) grazie
<jester-> elmutzine: devi cancellare le cartelle
<elmutzine> jester-: ok, risolto, grazie!!
<xiaoy> credo che unity sia la dimostrazione visibile di quanto ubuntu appartenga a canonical, invece che alla comunità
<jester-> xiaoy: senza canonical non ci sarebbe ubuntu
<aless> @filo1234
<ubottu-it> aless: Error: "filo1234" is not a valid command.
<aless> filo1234
<filo1234> eh
<xiaoy> jester-, questo è un paradosso a cui era facile giungere. Credo che canonical sia esattamente quello che è: un'azienda, e come tale si muove nella sua visione capitalistica della società.
<aless> vedi un pò cliccando ti apreil canale #ubuntu-it. col "." in più.....
<filo1234> ma dal sito dici?
<jester-> !chat | xiaoy
<ubot-it> xiaoy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<aless> si
<xiaoy> jester-, non ti preoccupare... ho finito
<aless> ragazzi chi sa far ripartire ubuntu pulito dopo un'ibernazione andata male?
<jester-> aless: cioè?
<jumpysnake> un componente aggiuntivo per tradurre pagine web dall inglese all ita?
<babbonatalo> aless: no
<filo1234> aless: è un problema tuo
<jester-> jumpysnake: google translation
<Dreeg> Salve a tutti. Avrei un bel problemino. Sono su Gnome Shell perché unity non si avvia più. Ho anche provato i comandi gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1 e unity --reset. Ma prima mi crashava proprio la sessione, mi si blocca (anche prima) il terminale e ho il buffo risultato che ho momentaneamente la unity sovrapposta alla gnome shell! Come risolvo?
<jumpysnake> jester- ma non funge per tutta la pagina
<aless> ho provato a sistemare l'ibernazione del mio 11.04 che non funzionava
<aless> ma ho dimenticato che non ho la partizione di swap, ma bensì uso il file
<aless> sì filo1234 è un problema mio
<aless> al riavvio quindi non parte più nulla
<aless> solo grub
<aless> che faccio?
<jumpysnake> jester-: ok trovato
<Dreeg> Scusatemi, mi è crashata improvvisamente la sessione, il terminale non era proprio bloccato allora O.o
<Dreeg> Dicevamo, come posso risolvere?
<aless> che dite? filo1234
<jester-> jumpysnake: da chrome se clicchi destro sulla pagina hai pure la voce traduci
<jester-> e di solito spacca le madonne gia di suo
<filo1234> aless: hai il prompt di grub?
<jumpysnake> jester- non uso chrome,va altrattanto bene firefox..credo,grazie cmq
<aless> filo1234 solo se provo a caricare la recovery del kernel precedente
<jester-> aless: e col kernel precedente parte?
<aless> filo1234 purtroppo no
<aless> jester- purtroppo no
<jester-> aless: fai un sudo fsck /dev/sdxx da live e se non basta riprisini grub
<jester-> ripristini
<filo1234> aless: dal prompt di grub se dai ls / cosa ti da?
<aless> jester- provato ma nulla
<filo1234> aless: secondo me hai segato il boot
<aless> non ho provato
<filo1234> prova
<jester-> aless: provato a fare fsck?
<aless> no
<jester-> aless: prompt di grub
<aless> riavvio e vado
<jester-> aless: set root=(hdx,y)
<simonedeo> scusate ho un problema : ho installato ubuntu 11.10  e ho firefox 7.0.1 , ma non riesco ad installare il plugin di java ....come posso fare ???(come si fa ?)
<jester-> linux /vmlinuz root=sdxx
<jester-> linux /vmlinuz root=sdxx ro
<jester-> initrd /initrd.img
<jester-> boot
<jester-> aless: x.y sono disco e partizone
<jester-> sdxx è la partizione
<aless> ok riavvio e provo
<jester-> aless:su che partizone sta
<aless> sd4
<aless> credo
<jester-> aless: set root=(hd0,4)
<jester-> linux /vmlinuz root=sda4 ro
<jester-> initrd /initrd.img
<jester-> boot
<simonedeo> qualcuno mi può aiutare ?
<Dreeg> Ragazzi, per unity non si può far nulla?
<jester-> Dreeg: in che senso
<jester-> !qaulcuno
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qaulcuno'
<Dreeg> Salve a tutti. Avrei un bel problemino. Sono su Gnome Shell perché unity non si avvia più. Ho anche provato i comandi gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1 e unity --reset. Ma prima mi crashava proprio la sessione, mi si blocca (anche prima) il terminale e ho il buffo risultato che ho momentaneamente la unity sovrapposta alla gnome shell! Come risolvo?
<jester-> !qualcuno | simonedeo
<ubot-it> simonedeo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Dreeg> Come avevo detto ho un serio problema con unity :(
<jester-> !gnomereset | Dreeg
<ubot-it> Dreeg: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> Dreeg: anche .compiz e .compiz1
<Dreeg> Sinceramente è buffo ma soprattutto non riesco a risolvere..
<Dreeg> Quindi rinomino e riavvio?
<jester-> Dreeg: basta terminarela sessione e rientrare
<NaMcO^> ciao
<Dreeg> Domanda stupida, ma come vedo i file nascorti in ubuntu. Scusate ma lo uso da sole due settimane e non c'è giorno che non passo a risolvere problemi :(
<jester-> Dreeg: apri nautilus e pigi control+h
<Shin3> ctrl+h
<jester-> Dreeg: eh ma i problemi non si creano da soli
<Dreeg> Come apro nautilus? Non mi funziona Alt+F2
<Shin3> ops scusate
<jester-> Dreeg: nautilus=cartella home
<aless_> sono ancora qui ho dovuto chiudere il lavoro su win e sto riavviando
<Dreeg> Eh jester hai ragione, ma tra scheda grafica ATi e mi da problemi di driver, e che ho 4 hard disk diversi (1 freedos 2 con Windows XP e 1 con ubuntu) che mi han fatto un casino perché non leggeva Windows.....
<Dreeg> Ok scusatemi >.<
<Dreeg> o.O e perché allora chiamarla nautilus se si chiama home xDDDD rinomino quelle cartelle, riavvio la sessione e vedo che succede..
<NaMcO^> se un programma ha un bug a chi bisogna segnalarlo ? su launchpad o direttamente al developer ?
<jester-> !bug | NaMcO^
<ubot-it> NaMcO^: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<Dreeg> Ma appena rinomino la cartella .config mi si ricrea o.o
<NaMcO^> ty
<jester-> Dreeg: certo che si ricrea ma a impostazioni di default, cosi come le altre
<Dreeg> Eccomi da unity, è partita finalmente. E' insolitamente lenta ma è partita..
<jester-> DeusEx: unity --reset
<Dreeg> Le cartelle di prima che ci faccio? Le cancello?
<jester-> Dreeg: si
<pasquale> salve qualcuno può aiutarmi con java? l'ho appena installato ma il browser mi dice che è mancante
<jester-> pasquale: sudo apt-jet sun-java6-plugin
<jester-> pasquale: sudo apt-get sun-java6-plugin
<jester-> con la g
<pasquale> mi dice operazione non valida
<jester-> pasquale: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<jester-> ha ragione lui
<pasquale> mi dice: E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto sun-java6-plugin
<jester-> pasquale: abilita i repo partener e poi fai update e rifai
<jester-> pasquale: impostazioni di sistema/sorgenti software
<jester-> pasquale: tab altro software
<pasquale> ce ne sono 3
<jester-> il sorgente non serve
<jester-> pasquale: abilita pure gli extra
<pasquale> quindi cosa faccio?
<jester-> pasquale: metti la spunta a tutto e pace
<pasquale> quindi spunto tutti e 3
<jester-> eh
<jester-> pasquale: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<pasquale> ho dato solo sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin e sta installando
<pasquale> il browser mi dice Loading Java applet...  ma non carica
<jester-> pasquale: firefox?
<pasquale> chrome
<pasquale> provo firefox ora
<jester-> prova firefox
<mauro> buonasera
<aless_> jeste- scusami!
<aless_> jester- scusami!
<foffo> sera a tutti
<mauro> ragazzi qualcuno sa come eliminare ironhide definitivamente dal mio pc?
<aless_> sono dinuovo qua
<aless_> sto provando a passare i comandi che mi hai fornito
<foffo> domanda secondo voi quale è la migliore reaclase di gnu/linux
<bobbybong> !chat | foffo
<ubot-it> foffo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<foffo> tnx
<aless_> jester- dove indichi sdxx devo scrivere sda4?
<alo21> internet è troppo lento
<alo21> aiutatemi
<alo21> sono disperato
<alo21> webpower: salve... potresti aiutarmi?
<aless_> filo1234 ci sei?
<alo21> aless_: potresti aiutarmi?
<aless_> alo21 se posso sì dimmi
<alo21> aless_: ho una connessione intrenet veramente lenta
<alo21> aless_: uso il wi-fi
<alo21> e il firmware è quello di ubuntu b-43
<sercik> ciao a tutti
<sercik> ho bisogno di una mano, ho cancellato per necessità la partizione di linux e però avevo grub installato ed adesso non mi parte più il pc
<aless_> prova a connettere il pc con un cavo di rete
<sercik> ho comprato in edicola un disco linux ed adesso sono qui!
<sercik> posso da linux ripristinare l'mbr di windows?
<sercik> vista?
<aless_> alo21 prova a connettere il pc con un cavo di rete
<sercik> purtroppo per problemi di spazio non posso adesso installare linux e sono in una live
<alo21> aless_: il problema è che devo usare necessariamente il wi-fi
<alo21> aless_: non mi è andata mai così lentamente
<aless_> alo21 si ok lo dicevo per capire se è la tua scheda wifi ad avere problemi o è la tua connessione
<alo21> aless_: .... agli altri via cavo e anche a me funziona come dovrebbe
<aless_> alo21 il problema è che se è la scheda wifi io non sono in grado si aiutarti
<alo21> aless_: ok grazie :)
<aless_> alo21 dinulla mi spiace
<Guest64540> scusate ho un problema. Ho acceso il PC e mi da un problema su di una partizione. Nello schemo non si vedono le opzioni del messaggio con le opzioni dice qualche cosa del tipo rilevato problemi sulla partizione I per ignora, S per salta. Qual'è l'opzione per correggere?
<aless_> alo21 l'unica cosa che posso dirti se già non lo hai fatto è vedere se col tuo modello di portatile ci sono problemi vari prova su google
<francesco91> alo21_, scusa se mi intrometto...che problema è??
<Guest64540> oppure come posso fare in modo di vedere il messaggio allo startup?
<alo21_> francesco91: ho una connessione wi-fi molto ma molto lenta
<alo21_> anomala
<francesco91> ah ok, no pensavo a problemi con il video...sono arrivato tardi scusa :)
<alo21_> francesco91: di nulla e grazie
<Guest64540> grazie per l'aiuto
<francesco91> scusate io avrei questo problemino :Le dipendenze dei pacchetti non possono essere risolte, nell'installare la gnome shell
<francesco91> in realtà è una reinstallazione (la prima volta l'ho dovuta togliere per alcune rogne coi driver), come potrei risolvere?? un autoremove potrebbe aiutare? o sono fuori strada??
<enzotib> francesco91: hai messo qualche repo strano?
<francesco91> sì esatto, solo che non saprei andarli a trovare
<francesco91> dove*
<enzotib> francesco91: ma non servono, sulla 11.10 gnome-shell puoi installarlo dai repo ufficiali
<francesco91> sì lo so ma non mi funzionava e ho cercato di sistemare solo che era un problema di driver, l'ho capito tardi però...
<enzotib> quindi la situazione adesso qual è?
<fenixxx_86> in pratica io su winzoz ... usavo un programma per voip ... rynga ... dal momento che ho gia crediti e bonus ... come faccio ad installarlo anche qui ... non credo ci sia qualche versione per ubuntu o si ???
<enzotib> fenixxx_86: no, non è nei repo ufficiali
<fenixxx_86> :-( ... quindi niente rynga ???
<francesco91> sono con unity, e vorrei provare la shell di gnome (ora che i driver sono ok) nulla di personale contro unity sia chiaro, tra l'altro mi piace, è solo per provare anche altro
<francesco91> solo che se cerco di reinstallarlo mi da quel problema
<enzotib> francesco91: e sudo apt-get install gnome-shell cosa dice?
<enzotib> francesco91: metti gli errori su pastebin
<fenixxx_86> enzotib:  ho trovato questa paginetta ... ma non è che ci ho capito piu' di tanto http://ptf.com/rynga/rynga+for+ubuntu/
<enzotib> !paste | francesco91
<ubot-it> francesco91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesco91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721796/
<enzotib> fenixxx_86: puoi provare con wine o con una macchina virtuale
<fenixxx_86> ah ... sai indicarmi qualche tutorial ... o cose del genere da seguire ???
<enzotib> francesco91: ls /etc/apt/sources.list*, su pastebin sempre
<enzotib> !wine | fenixxx_86
<ubot-it> fenixxx_86: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<enzotib> !Virtualbox | fenixxx_86
<ubot-it> fenixxx_86: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<francesco91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721798/
<francesco91> sono quei ferramroberto il problema credo
<enzotib> francesco91: c'è qualcuno di quei file di cui hai bisogno?
<francesco91> sisi, uno è jdownloader e bumblebee è quello che mi ha risolto i problemi con la scheda video
<francesco91> solo quei ferramroberto sono inutili e ricordo di averli aggiunti proprio per la shell, credo ci siano delle estensioni dentro
<enzotib> francesco91: io ti consiglierei di spostare quei file da qualche altra parte, tanto non è che i paccheti già installati ne risentono
<francesco91> neanche per quanto riguarda le configurazioni? perché bumblebee è praticamente indispensabile
<enzotib> francesco91: se ti senti più tranquillo, lascia solo quelli di bumblebee e di jdownloader
<francesco91> ooook grazie gli altri li cancello??
<enzotib> meglio spostarli da qualche parte, e conservarli per sicurezza
<enzotib> sai come fare, vero?
<francesco91> mv blabla blablabis
<enzotib> francesco91: con sudo davanti, dato che sono files di root
<francesco91> sisi ok
<fenixxx_86> enzotib:  sto procedendo con l'installazione di wine ... l'altra cosa che mi son chiesto come mai quando apro facebook ... non mi esce l'opzione della videokiamata che era qualche giorno che mi usciva quando lo aprivo sotto winz ???
<francesco91> grazie mille! ora provo
<enzotib> fenixxx_86: su webcam non so aiutarti
<fenixxx_86> azz ...
<fenixxx_86> :-D ...
<fenixxx_86> come faccio a vedere il mio modello del pc ... in modo da vedere le periferiche che ha da scheda tecnica e poi dare un lspci in modo da vedere quale e non sono riconosciute da sistema :-D !!!
<enzotib> fenixxx_86: prova con sudo lshw -short
<fenixxx_86> enzotib: ok ok ... e questo per gli hw del pc ... ma il problema e come faccio a sapere il modello di sto pc ... non c'e' neank un adesivo qui ... so solo che è un toshiba :-D
<enzotib> fenixxx_86: la prima riga dell'output del comando che ti ho dato, dove c'è scritto system, cosa dice?
<enzotib> (prima riga dopo l'intestazione)
<enzotib> fenixxx_86: oppure guarda un po' l'output di sudo dmidecode
<fenixxx_86> ecco enzotib  http://paste.debian.net/140771/
<enzotib> Satellite C660
<fenixxx_86> l'altro è http://paste.debian.net/140772/ ... kmq enzotib  non è tanto male sto pc :-D ... o sbaglio ???
<enzotib> fenixxx_86: Toshiba Satellite C660, Version: PSC0QE-01000QIT, Serial Number: 3B362695K
<enzotib> mi pare abbastanza
<francesco91> enzotib, perfetto tutto ok, tra un po' provo a cambiare sessione :)
<enzotib> bene
<francesco91> grazie mille!!!
<fenixxx_86_> scusa enzotib mi si è riavviato da solo ... non ho letto gli ultimi 2 3 mess che mi hai mandato ...
<enzotib> ho scritto solo questo: fenixxx_86: Toshiba Satellite C660, Version: PSC0QE-01000QIT, Serial Number: 3B362695K
<fenixxx_86_> enzotib: eh si ... dicevo ... da quello che ho letto nn è male come pc ... dal punto di vista hw ...
<fenixxx_86_> no ???
<fenixxx_86> :-D ... enzotib DICEVO CHE DA da quello che ho visto non è messo male come hw ... no ???
<fenixxx_86> enzotib:  confermi ???
<enzotib> fenixxx_86: scusa
<enzotib> mi ero assentato un attimo
<enzotib> comunque sì, non sembra male
<alecv> buonasera
<alecv> ho toccato qualcosa di conpiz e non vedo piu ne panelli ne la barra delle applicazioni,
<alecv> reinstallo unity-2d
<enzotib> alecv: unity --reset
<alecv> avvio il lanciatore di unity 2d
<alecv> con unity reset mi dava un sacco di errori e il terminale non finisce di lavorare
<gian_> ciao, con iptables come faccio ad aprire la porta 6891(amsn)
<alecv> non torna mai la scitta alessandro@ubuntu etcetc
<alecv> come faccio a disinstallare compiz e unity da terminale? Poi casomai li reinstallo
<enzotib> gian_: se non hai fatto niente, di default il firewall è disattivato
<gian_> no, scusa, di default, tutto e bloccato eccetto i programmi installati come firefox e altri
<enzotib> alecv: non c'è bisogno di disinstallare niente, basta che parti al login con Unity 2D, oppure installi gnome-fallback e parti con Gnome Classic
<enzotib> gian_: no, di default è tutto aperto
<gian_> se fosse disabilitato danzerebbero nel nostro pc
<alecv> enzo, non si resetta unity
<alecv> x quello volevo disinstallarlo del tutto e reinstallarlo
<gian_> questo lo possiamo vedere tramite iptables -L  quando viene installato Ubuntu senza nessun programma tutto è DROP
<enzotib> gian_: è tutto ACCEPT
<enzotib> alecv: al login parti con un'altra sessione
<alecv> e poi?
<alecv> per ripristinarlo?
<alecv> alla sez mica mi fa scegliere nulla  (oltre all'utente)
<enzotib> alecv: c'è la rotellina a destra del nome? cliccaci sopra
<alecv> ok
<alecv> esco e provo
<alecv> non l'ho notata la rotellina
<alecv> vi saluto a dopo
<BetaBrain> sera gentaccia
<michele__> sera
<marker_> ciao
<BetaBrain> buona a tutti
<marker_> Ho levato da Firefox l'estensione del "Global Menù"
<marker_> Ma il menù standard mi compare sulla destra invece dovrebbe comparire nell'angolo sinistro..
<marker_> si può sistemare?
<fenixxx_86> scusa enzotib  ho dei problemi con firefox ... x un determinato script ... mi riscrivi quei comandi per piacere ???
<enzotib> fenixxx_86: sudo lshw -short, sudo dmidecode
<alecv> salve
<alecv> cosa usate per masterizzare le iso?
<fenixxx_86> grazie enzotib  ... ma è un oretta che ogni 3 4 5 6 minuti mi esce sta cosa ... http://paste.debian.net/140785/
<enzotib> alecv: che iso? di sistemi operativi o altro?
<enzotib> fenixxx_86: qualche estensione che hai installata?
<fenixxx_86> downloader helper ...
<enzotib> fenixxx_86: eh, per qualche motivo che non so evidentemente dà problemi, io la toglierei
<fenixxx_86> è indispensabile e commoda XD
<fenixxx_86> ma mis erve -.-" ... è con quella che mi scarico i video da youtube ...
<alecv> finisco di masterizzare poi brasero rimane fermo su creazione chekmd5
<alecv> creazione check sum 24 minuti O.o
<alecv> aumentanoi minuti
<alecv> è normale?
<enzotib> alecv: io in generale uso k3b
<alecv> 3 ora
<alecv> mmm
<alecv> enzotib: ma perchè genera il checksum?
<alecv> a me non interessa avere il chesum
<enzotib> alecv: non lo so, ma evito di usare brasero
<alecv> k3b si può usare con ubuntu?
<enzotib> alecv: perché no?
<alecv> pk
<alecv> ok
<alecv> scarico e provo
<alecv> a dopo
<FloodBotIt1> alecv: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Yukumura> hey ciao (:
<geko> sera
<Yukumura> Avrei un paio di problemi riguardanti ubuntu, dato che è la prima volta che lo installo sul mio pc! C'è qualcuno che potrebbe darmi una mano? grazie!
<enzotib> !chiedi | Yukumura
<ubot-it> Yukumura: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<peppeuz> salve ragazzi. PC con Win XP, bluescreen e non riesco a leggere nemmeno l'errore. Live di Ubuntu non parte, dandomi errore (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system. Per ora sto facendo un memtest, altre idee?
<enzotib> peppeuz: hai fatto male la live
<Yukumura> Ok! Ho installato l'ultima versione di Ubuntu, la 11.10, su questo computer. Dopo un bel po' sono riuscito finalmente a farlo partire ma tutto va molto a rallentatore. Ho cercato un po' in giro e consigliano di usare compiz, ma sinceramente non ho mai messo mani su questi tipi di programmi dato che è la prima volta che mi avvicino al mondo linuxiano. Comunque sul sito di Ubuntu il mio pc rientra nei requisiti raccomandati, quindi 
<peppeuz> enzotib, no, ne ho usate due diverse che ho sempre usato su altri pc. Delle due una è addirittura quella inviatami da canonical, quindi dubito sia un problema di masterizzazione :)
<peppeuz> comunque aggiungo dicendo che sono due banchi da 512mb l'uno. Gli slot del pc in totale sono 2, quindi è "pieno". Eventualmente può servire rimuoverne uno e vedere se solo con uno dei due parte?
<enzotib> peppeuz: non so
<enzotib> Yukumura: compiz lo usi di default, a meno che non hai fatto qualcosa di specifico per evitarlo
<enzotib> Yukumura: è il refresh dello schermo che è lento?
<peppeuz> enzotib, grazie comunque :) io memtest l'ho usato solo una volta prima d'ora, quindi al massimo posto l'output qui in chat se c'è qualche anima pia di voi che mi aiuta :(
<Yukumura> enzotib: E' lento non solo il refresh ma anche il tempo che ci impiega a rispondere ai comandi. Ad esempio se io clicco la Home della Dash, oppure l'ubuntu software center, il sistema esegue i miei comandi dopo una ventina di secondi buoni
<enzotib> Yukumura: apri un terminale e scrivi "top"
<WircDesmo> bsera canale
<Androida> Sera!
<WircDesmo> sera androida
<Yukumura> Enzotib: Ok, fatto. Ora?
<WircDesmo> avrei una domanda da fare... ho già cercato sul forum e in qualsiasi altra guida ma niente
<WircDesmo> qualcuno per un "tip"?
<Androida> WircDesmo, vomita tutto
<WircDesmo> thx... allora... mi è stato portato un pc da riparare... 1 hdd con 2 partizioni
<WircDesmo> winXP e ubuntu
<WircDesmo> sto tipo mentre installava degli aggiornamenti su winzoz
<WircDesmo> ha fatto saltare la corrente
<WircDesmo> e addio partizione win
<WircDesmo> ora mi ha chiesto di portare tutti i dati (se possibile) su linux
<WircDesmo> salvare il tutto
<WircDesmo> formattare
<WircDesmo> e mettere solo ubuntu
<enzotib> Yukumura: sulle prime righe ci sono i programmi che succhiano di più, quali sono
<enzotib> !enter | WircDesmo
<ubot-it> WircDesmo: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Androida> peppeuz, so come aiutarti
<peppeuz> Androida, ti voglio bene in antipo. Spara! :)
<peppeuz> (ma sei quello del sito androida che recensisce le app? )
<Androida> peppeuz, devi trovare amiche con tette pi? grandi.
<peppeuz> -.-
<Androida> peppeuz, no. TROLLFACE
<Androida> Sono quello che doveva uscire 10 minuti fa, ciao e scusa :D
<Androida> WircDesmo, hai scritto un sacco e non hai fatto domande!
<WircDesmo> (ti sei messo a parlare con enzotib)
<WircDesmo> la domanda è una
<WircDesmo> esiste un programma per prendere sti file dalla partizione win?
<Androida> No, sul serio ho riletto.. che ti serve?
<Androida> Da linux riesci a leggere la partizione win?
<Yukumura> Enzotib: Pulseaudio, Plugin-contain, compiz, xorg
<WircDesmo> no
<xiaoy> come si fa a collegare il link a una partizione dico sul desktop della gnome shell?
<xiaoy> *disco
<Trim_> Buonanotte.
<livrea> buona sera a tutti
<livrea> ho installato ubuntu 11.10 , al riavvio pero' mi compare una schermata di caricamento con dei vari ok a fianco
<livrea> ma ad un certo punto il sistema non viene caricato , si blocca a etc/default/saned
<livrea> prima di questa scritta compare pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions
<livrea> e non va avanti
<livrea> questo al secondo riavvio , al primo invece si era bloccato a checking battery....
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-29
<Drizamanuber> 'giorno a tutti
<airgnox> giorno
<neramarea> 'giorno... update-grub mi da una strana risposta: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/722140/ giuro che stavolta non ho pacioccato con la risoluzione o altro... qualcuno mi aiuta? enzotib?
<neramarea> 'giorno... update-grub mi da una strana risposta: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/722140/ giuro che stavolta non ho pacioccato con la risoluzione o altro... qualcuno mi aiuta?
<jumpysnake> buon dì
<glpiana> ola
<neramarea> glpiana... mi ci guardi sta cosa? stavolta non ho pacioccato con risoluzione o banane varie... difatti quell'errore di sintassi alla riga 25 di /etc/default/grub non c'è più... però ora update-grub mi dà sta cosa... premetto che funziona tutto senza intoppi... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/722140/
<cristian> giorno
<glpiana> neramarea, cat /etc/default/grub           e metti su pastebin
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/722153/
<glpiana> neramarea, cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Drizamanuber> Buon giorno a tutti
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/722157/
<glpiana> neramarea, cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg.new
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/722160/
<neramarea> ma cat sta per capture?
<glpiana> neramarea, ma ancora con sta roba? mode_option=>>1024x768-24<<
<neramarea> glpiana ma mica ce l'ho messa io!
<glpiana> neramarea, cosa hai usato stavolta?
<glpiana> saranno i soliti plymouth e cazzate varie
<jester-> neramarea: come dire che si è messa da sola la stringa?
<neramarea> non ho toccato la risoluzione... ho solo cambiato l'immagine del plymouth. seguendo una wiki, da terminale...
<neramarea> e, ripeto, funziona tutto alla perfezione... l'unico errore mi esce con update-grub... che poi cmq mi da "done"
<jester-> neramarea: quella stringa non c'è di serie
<neramarea> .....
<Drizamanuber> ho trovato la soluzione per le macro di libreoffice, non so a chi può interessare, comunque basta andare nel menu strumenti > opzioni > generale e mettere la spunta su "Abilita funzionalità sperimentali"
<neramarea> ...e cosa dovrebbe esserci, al posto di quella riga?
<jester-> neramarea: di serie c'è solo "quiet splash
<neramarea> dove vedo  set gfxmode=1024x768x24 ?
<tonino> raga scusate... il disturbo e buongiorno...  sono passato alla 11,10 ma non mi trovo con la veste grafica .... cè un modo per avere una skin del vecchio ubuntu??? grazie
<tonino> alla avvio mi fa scegliere solo o 2d o ubuntu normale ma è la stessa cosa-... ho un portatile compaq
<glpiana> tonino, per qualcosa di simile installati gnome-session-fallback
<tonino> grazie mille or a  provvedo e t fo sapere e che la barra sulla destra mi da fastidio....
<tonino> grazie povvedo,,,, lo trovo sul software center?
<tonino> glpiana poi come uso sgnome session ?? ? ?
<glpiana> tonino, al login scegli gnome
<tonino> aaaa okay faccio un termina sessione???
<glpiana> sì
<codeca> ciao volevo sapere se si poteva iscriversi alla mailing list degli sviluppatori senza essere iscritti su launchpad
<glpiana> !chat | codeca
<ubot-it> codeca: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tonino_> grazie glpiana!!!!!!!
<tonino_> sono di nuovo a mio agio. . . .
<neramarea> ho sostituito >>1024x768-24<< con auto, e l'errore è scomparso...
<tonino_> giuro che stavo impazzendo
<tonino_> :-)
<glpiana> neramarea, e che ti avevo detto?
<glpiana> tonino_, :)
<neramarea> io credvo che quella fosse la risoluzione automatica e se la fosse impostata da sè...
<drugo> ciao a tutti scusate...qual'è un indirizzo web dove posso postare le mie schermate per poter esporre il mio problema..?
<glpiana> !image | drugo
<ubot-it> drugo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> !paste | drugo
<ubot-it> drugo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<drugo> grazie
<Abu> Ciao ragazzi avrei una domanda. Qualcuno mi sa dire se è meglio installare la 11.10, o rimanere alla 10.04 di Xubuntu? Avrei bisogno di un sistema veloce contando che il mio pc non ha delle prestazioni così potenti
<glpiana> Abu, prova il livecd e valuta tu stesso
<Abu> Glpiana, grazie! Ho un'altra domanda. Cosa cambia a livello di prestazioni Ubuntu 10.10 e Xubuntu 10.10?
<glpiana> Abu, xfce è più leggero di gnome, tutto lì. per il resto i sistemi sono identici
<nicotano> buongiorno
<Abu> Grazie glpiana, un'altra cosa: Quando installo Xubuntu, o Ubuntu che sia, mi consigli di far fare l'installazione automaticamente o è meglio che faccio io le partizioni? Mi è stato consigliato così ma sinceramente non so che fare
<glpiana> Abu, se ti fai una partizione per la tua home avrai meno problemi quando dovrai reinstallare, cosa che comunque capita solo se si fan casini
<glpiana> !gparted | Abu
<ubot-it> Abu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<glpiana> guarda questa guida che ti illustra il funzionamento
<glpiana> ma il partizionamento lo farai comunque durante l'installazione
<Abu> Glpiana grazie ancora, nel sito che mi hai consigliato ho notato una cosa: Quando creo il file system dice di usare il formato ext3. Perchè non ext4?
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<degli> ciao Trim
<Trim> degli- ciao
<cangaceiro> ciao
<degli> ciao
<carlo> ciao a tutti
<carlo> ho solo una domanda: per un uso minimale di un PC (mail, office, qualche film), un P4 3.2ghz con 512MB di ram ce la fa a far girare ubuntu?
<matmad> ciao
<matmad> a tutti
<degli> carlo: senza troppe pretese si! custom ma gira
<cangaceiro> carlo, penso proprio di si
<matmad> come posso far scomparire il popup che mi chiede la chiave ad ogni avvio del desktop
<matmad> seahorse l'ho gia' rimosso
<carlo> l'importante è che vada leggermente meglio di XP... che ne dite?
<glpiana> carlo, ce la fa
<degli> carlo: credimi se devo fare quello avanzano le risorse
<cangaceiro> carlo, vai tranquillo
<carlo> grazie mille a tutti!
<cangaceiro> da ccsm ubuntu unity plugin non mi riesce di gestire trasparenza pannello luncher e dimesione icone del luncher, è un mio problema personale o la cosa è diffusa?
<carlo> ultima cosa: meglio la 11.10 o 10.04?
<cangaceiro> launcher
<kokito> ciao a tutti,  sono possessore di una ati x1250  che ha una accelerazione 3d pensosa con i driver open . volevo in questo periodo cambiare da ubuntu a lubuntu o simili e volevo sapere se fosse possibile che in qualche altra distribuzione o sistema operativo (linux ovviamente) abbia driver migliori
<kokito> sia chiaro non passo a lubuntu per migliorare le prestazioni grafiche ma semplicemente perchè ho voglia di provare altro, era giusto per prendere due piccioni con una fava
<glpiana> cangaceiro, apri un terminale e scrivi: ps aux | grep compiz
<glpiana> !paset | cangaceiro
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paset'
<cangaceiro> kokito, non credo che tu possa pigliare quei due piccioni
<cangaceiro> glpiana, ecco qua: http://paste.ubuntu.com/722229/
<glpiana> cangaceiro, anche dopo aver fatto logout?
<glpiana> magari la modifica non è immediata
<cangaceiro> glpiana, si
<glpiana> cangaceiro, allora ti direi di resettare compiz, rinominandone le directory nascoste in home e sotto .config
<glpiana> cangaceiro, poi riprovi
<cangaceiro> glpiana,itu dici impostando prima e riavviando magai.....
<cangaceiro> magari*
<glpiana> cangaceiro, sì quello intendevo. imposti, non cambia esci e rientri e magari va
<cangaceiro> glpiana,  ci provo vediamo per ora tnks
<karma_> buon giorno a tutti
<karma_> un problema , ho installato ubuntu 11.10 , dopo aver installato compiz e avviandolo ho messo la crocetta su cubo
<karma_> ora non ho piu' unity
<karma_> come posso ripristinare unity? devo formattare?
<cangaceiro> glpiana, ok apposto
<vale_maio> ciao, sto seguendo file:///home/vale/Scaricati/MP280series_printer_driver/guidemp280series-pd-3.40-1_en/MP280series/html/01_installation.htm questa guida, ma al passaggio n° 2 non mi da nessuna stampante nell'elenco
<donec> ?
<vale_maio> già provato a cambiare porta USB, nada, eppure il sistema riconosce il fatto che c'è una stampante collegata, mi da addirittura il nome
<vale_maio> oooops, link sbagliato :S
<donec> salve ragazzi dove posso trovare il codice md5sum della versione 11.10 di ubuntu? pare non esista
<vale_maio> http://mylifeaccordingtome2.wordpress.com/2011/10/21/canon-pixma-mp280-su-linux-mint-11-ubuntu-11-04-ma-anche-tante-altre-distribuzioni/ facciamo questa guida, va...
<vale_maio> quando do il comando ./install.sh parte il programmino d'installazione ma non rileva la stampante
<donec> nessuno sa qualcosa?
<glpiana> !release | donec
<ubot-it> donec: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> donec, dovresti trovarlo lì
<Vrs_> salve, come posso fare per disattivare ad ogni accesso il portachiavi? uso ubuntu 11.10
<vale_maio> niente, il sistema aveva già installato tutto da solo
<vale_maio> solo che ora non riesco a creare un lanciatore da piazzare sulla scrivania
<vale_maio> con le vecchie versioni di ubuntu facevo tasto detro - crea nuovo lanciatore. con ubuntu 11.10?
<vale_maio> fatto anche questo, anche se è vergognoso che non si possano più creare lanciatyori con un click ma solo da terminale
<massimo18> !chat | vale_maio
<ubot-it> vale_maio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jj_> un saluto al canale
<stevr1it> ciao ho problemi con audio dopo reinstallo di 11.10 da zero
<stevr1it> mi aiutate?
<jj_> possiedo questo notebook http://www.notebookcheck.it/Notebook-HP-Compaq-6710b-Recensione.5147.0.html
<jj_> con 3 gb di ram
<jj_> ho montato ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<jj_> la mia domanda e la seguente, come mai e cosi lento
<jj_> ho creato 2 partizioni
<jj_> 4 gbit swap
<jj_> e 1 di root
<Holden> jj_, in che senso va lento?
<jj_> ciao
<jj_> sto facendo un monitorasggio del sistema
<jj_> le cpu sono sempre al max
<Holden> jj_, usa top e vedi quale processo impegna la cpu
<jj_> qualsiasi operazione faccio ci impega una vità
<jj_> ecco
<jj_> xorg 70% cpu
<Holden> jj_, hai effetti o altro attivato?
<jj_> gnome system mo 60%
<jj_> compiz
<jj_> solo compiz
<Holden> jj_, chiudi gnome-system-monitor e disattiva compiz
<jj_> ma credimi anche prima che attivavo compiz era la stessa cosa
<Mpuppetier77> Ciao a tutti
<Holden> jj_, ovviamente se X usa la cpu al 70% andrà sempre lento... bisogna capire perchè
<jj_> la media di X e sempre 70%
<jj_> mi daresti una mano a capire
<Holden> jj_, qui Xorg usa al max il 5%
<jj_> adesso e arrivato al 80%
<Holden> jj_, potrebbe essere un problema di drivers...
<Holden> quali drivers video stai usando?
<jj_> come faccio a vedere i drive in uso
<Holden> jj_, prima che facciamo mille prove... hai provato a vedere se con una versione più recente di ubuntu va meglio?
<jj_> no va peggio
<jj_> ho installato la 11, credetemi non si muoveva il pc
<Holden> jj_, metti su pastebin l'output di questo comando:   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Holden> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mpuppetier77> Ho un'installazione di ubuntu 10.04 con lingua predefinita inglese... come faccio a settare come lingua di sistema l'italiano?
<Holden> Mpuppetier77, sistema/amministrazione/supporto lingue
<Mpuppetier77> grazie
<nicotano> salve
<Mpuppetier77> Ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao Mpuppetier77
<jj_> Hoden ecco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/722287/
<geko> salve
<Mpuppetier77> Ok ora ho sistemato la lingua ...emm... come posso disattivare il touchpad??
<Mpuppetier77> Ho ubuntu 10.04
<Holden> jj_, mi pare tutto ok, stai usando il driver intel
<jj_> come faccio a vederlo
<neramarea> ...mi sono accorto che non ho suoni di sistema all'avvio/login... ho seguito le varie wiki, ma non ho avuto risultati...
<jj_> Holden ecco : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/722296/
<jj_> ho tutti i drive intel
<Holden> jj_, si, come ho detto prima pare tutto ok
<jj_> allora come mai Xorg e cosi alto
<jj_> un altra domanda posso aggiornare ad ubuntu 11 senza perdere le mie attuali configurazioni, vedi compiz
<jj_> secondo te mi conviene aggiornare il sistema
<jj_> ?
<stevr1it> salve ho problemi con l'audio di 11.10 qualcuno mi aiuta?
<remix_tj> !qualcuno | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<stevr1it> si l'audio non va
<stevr1it> remix_tj, l'audio non va, non va con vlc non va con flash  non va con niente
<stevr1it> remix_tj, la scheda la riconosce : è Realtek ALC662 rev1
<nicotano> stevr1it, da terminale  lancia alsamixer e alza i volumi dei vari canali freccetta su e giù e freccette dx sin per muoversi F1 per help
<stevr1it> uso delle cuffie su usb
<stevr1it> fatto . già fatto tutti alzati
<stevr1it> nicotano, ciao già fatto , headphones su alsamixer non si alza
<stevr1it> ho visto che ho pulse audio installato
<stevr1it> e credo sia quelloc eh mi blocca tutto
<nicotano> pulse audio è da un po' che viene installato
<stevr1it> allora qualcosa manca,
<stevr1it> il controlo di banshee mi vede tutto, ma se metto sulle cuffie usb poi si resetta e nemmeno li l'audio si sente nel test
<nicotano> stevr1it, senza cuffie l'audio funziona ?
<stevr1it> no
<stevr1it> però solo su skype va, ecco la stranezza
<stevr1it> ne su firefox flash ne totem ne vlc
<stevr1it> ed è una istallazione nuova nuova
<nicotano> puo' esserci un conflitto con qualcosa che ha installato skype ma non so dirti
<stevr1it> solo skype funziona
<stevr1it> cosa devo fare per reinstallare il sistema audio da terminale? porvo a fare così se ci riesco
<jj_> holden ci sei
<nicotano> c'è qualche canale che non è attivato ? controlla
<stevr1it> dimmi come fare
<nicotano> sulla schermata di alsamixer qualche canale con MM tipo line out
<stevr1it> no tutto paerto ho premuto M e si sono aperti
<stevr1it> solo surround e center hanno mm
<nicotano> pcm è alzato ?  attiva questi 2 ti posizioni sul canale e poi freccia su alzi voòlume
<stevr1it> già fatto ma nulal di nulla
<nicotano> con F6 vedi se è impostata la tua scheda audio
<stevr1it> pcm è la masssimo
<sbubbaz> ciao ragazzi, sto installando xp sul mio portatile con ubuntu o meglio sul mio pc ora sto installando lubuntu mantenendo la homeche è separata
<stevr1it> nicotano, si c'è
<sbubbaz> ma ho ricavato una 20 di gb nella home per un installazizone futura di xp...come la devo formattare?
<stevr1it> la intel c'è ed anche le headphones
<neramarea> sbubbaz ext4 con journaling
<sbubbaz> no per windows!
<neramarea> allora non lo so...
<nicotano> stevr1it, bho, ma è impostata intel a default
<nicotano> sbubbaz, ntfs
<Holden> jj_, ti conviene provare il livecd di 11.04 o 11.10 prima di aggiornare
<nicotano> sbubbaz, ma se devi usarla per home ext4
<stevr1it> nicotano, non lo so se premo f6 mi parte in automatico su : HDA Intel   Processore: Realtek ALC662 rev1
<sbubbaz> nicotano: e fra primaria o logica? no no per xp dovrò usarla
<jj_> ok, hai qualche altra idea del mio problema di lentezza
<Holden> jj_, potresti provare il driver vesa e vedere come si comporta, ma perdi accelerazione 3d ed effetti
<stevr1it> nicotano, e se installo alsa?
<jj_> quindi secondo te e un problema di drive
<neramarea> qualcuno è riuscito a rimettere i suoni al login? io ci sto impazzendo...
<nicotano> stevr1it, è impostata intel, ma non so dirti di +  bhè pulse audio è ormai il sound server da un bel po'
<stevr1it> già
<stevr1it> alsa quindi non si usa più
<nicotano> sbubbaz, più di 4 primarie non puoi averne quindi se occore 3 primarie + 1 estesa che fa da contenitore per N logiche
<stevr1it> nicotano, ho visto da synaptic che ho un sacco di driver alsa installati, posso toglierli?
<sbubbaz> nicotano: io ho sda1 (/) sda5 (swap)  sda6 (/home) e questo spazio libero che vorrei destinare a xp...
<nicotano> stevr1it,  di alsa devi avere alsabase  e alsa-utils se poi hai altre librerie lasciale servono,
<Glacio> salve, vorrei aggiungere al pannello e rendere statica l'icona che permette di conettermi alle reti wi-fi, poiché talvolta questa non viene caricata all'avvio della sessione utente... chi mi può dare una mano?
<Holden> jj_, sinceramente non saprei, puoi provare comunque
<jj_> prova cosa scussa
<Holden> jj_, il driver vesa
<nicotano> sbubbaz, sda5 e sda6 sono partizioni logiche dentro una estesa che se non hai altro dovri poter avere altre 2 primarie da usare ma lancia gparted  e poi metti una schermata su imagebin
<nicotano> !imagebin | sbubbaz
<ubot-it> sbubbaz: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jj_> mi dici come devo fare grazie
<Holden> jj_, prova a cercare sul wiki
<Holden> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<jj_> gz
<sbubbaz> nicotano: no il solo problema è che sono da un altro pc e su quello sto installando....sto facendo il tutto in fase di installazione, il problema è che non so come creare una partizione estesa con il programma di partizionamento che c'è durante l'installazione!
<nicotano> sbubbaz, sarebbe moooolto meglio farle prima le partizioni se hai queste esigenze di suddivisione hai una maggiore flessibilità nell'organizzare il disco
<sbubbaz> ok allora faccio proma le partizioni! adesso riavvio. comunque da gparted si riesce a fare?
<nicotano> sbubbaz, gparted fa partizioni
<stevr1it> nicotano, sono riuscito a far funzionare vlc andando a trovare il settaggio che passa per le cuffie usb ligitech. ora cosa posso fare per youtube e flash, non vanno loro
<nicotano> stevr1it, sorry non so
<stevr1it> non c'è u modo di settae l'audi oper firefox che vada sulel cuffie?
<stevr1it> nicotano, flashplayer per firefox si inchioda se cerco di settarlo
<stevr1it> c'è ualche sugegrimento da usare al posto di flash player?
<Drizamanuber> ciao jester-
<sbubbaz> nicotano: ok sno in gparted ora che faccio? nuova partizione primaria? dato che ne ho solo una che contiene 4 logiche?
<sbubbaz> no 3 scusa
<nicotano> sbubbaz, posta una schermata poi spiega cosa hai intenzione di fare
<nicotano> !imagebin | sbubbaz
<ubot-it> sbubbaz: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<neramarea> ...qualcuno è riuscito a riavere i suoni di sistema al login...?
<dominik_> salve ragazzi
<dominik_> ho un piccolo problema con fstab
<dominik_> qualcuno se ne intende?
<nicotano> dominik_, descrivi il problema chi sa e vuole risponde
<dominik_> sono riuscito a far montare una partizione in avvio, ma me la da in sola lettura.. come posso averla in lettura e scrittura?
<dominik_> questo è la riga
<dominik_> UUID=0B9D18B76CDE9BB9 /home/dominik/Archivio      ntfs  defaults,utf8,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser     0       0
<dominik_> ubuntu 11.04
<sbubbaz> nicotano:  ecco l'immagine, io partendo da questa situazione vorrei ricavare 20 gb per windows xp...possibilmente senza dover formattare tutto https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-cTsOQfKJTXU/TqwINVDMsXI/AAAAAAAAARw/zgv0tyNRxgo/s640/2011-10-29-134917_1280x800_scrot.png
<nicotano> dominik_, a parte che io non avrei montato una partizione dentro la home, accertati che Archivio sia di tua proprietà ed abbia i permessi xrw
<dominik_> archivio è una directory che ho fatto io per ospitare la partizione montata, quindi era mia... dopo fstab è diventata dell'utente root.. se disattivo la stringa ritorna mia..
<Drizamanuber> ho un lettore blu ray!! domanda: è possibile collegarlo al pc con cavo hdmi e usarlo come periferica?
<nicotano> sbubbaz, sda6 la riduci da destra verso sinistra e poi nello spazio vuoto crei la partizione che ti serve per xp in ntfs
<sbubbaz> nicotano: ok è quello che stavo facendo ma me la fa fare solo logica....
<nicotano> */dominik_, serebbe meglio la partizione la monti in /mnt/ archivo e crei archivio di tua proprietà con i premessi rwx
<dominik_> ok provo e vi faccio sapere. ma per rendere effettive le modifiche devo necessariamente riavviare?
<nicotano> sbubbaz,  xp vuole primaria devi ridurre  l'estesa ma prima devi eliminare le logiche
<sbubbaz> nicotano: ah ok...allora devo perforza formattare anche la home essendo una logica giusto?
<nicotano> sbubbaz, accertati che cosa ti serve per windows io non so se parte poi da una partizione che non sia la prima cioè sda1
<sbubbaz> nicotano: no infatti consigliano di metterla come prima e poi riproistinare il grub perchè altrimenti poi parte solo windows
<nicotano> sbubbaz, a sto punto salva i dati se necessita poi elimina tutte le partizioni, parti dalle logiche poi estesa e poi primaria r fai applica, quando il disco è pulito,m crei una primaria bootabile per windows, poi una primaria per ex4 per root, una estesa con dentro una home una dati e una swap
<nicotano> installa prima windows e poi ubuntu
<sbubbaz> nicotano: ok, mi sembra la soluzione più logica...grazie!
<nicotano> :)
<stevr1it> jester-, ho un probelma con l'audio di flash e pulse, in pratica uso 046d:0a0b Logitech, Inc. ClearChat Pro USB e non va ne skype ne totem ne i suoni di sistema, solo vlc perchè ho settato su headphones. Hai qualche idea? non ne vengo  a capo
<alecv> salve
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho un problema. Per far funzionare la tastiera con i tasti speciali, ho dovuto installare un programma chiamato keytouch e utilizzare l'editor per configurare i tasti del dispositivo. Il problema è che, nonostante keytouch editor riconosca al volo i tasti e le sue naturali funzioni, alcuni tasti catturati identificano dei codici differenti da quelli associati con gli stessi tasti catturati con xev. Il sistema
<cristian_c> allora, quando vengono premuti questi tasti, invece di dare ascolto a keytouch, privilegia i codici di xev, e quindi la configurazione di keytouch risulta sballata, ergo questi tasti non funzionano. Allora il punto è questo: devo cercare di disabilitare xev nel sistema e far privilegiare keytouch o altro programma alternativo. Mi è stato detto che dovrebbe essere necessario smanettare col gestore udev. Quello
<cristian_c>  che vi chiedo è: dove devo andare a mettere le mani?
<cristian_c> ho cercato a lungo su google come disabilitare xev, ma non ho trovato niente
<cristian_c> :(
<giordano_> salve a tutti e tutte, sto seguendo queste istruzioni per vedere i canali rai ma mi sono bloccato nel punto in cui dice di scrivere new.pl il sito è http://www.geekissimo.com/2010/01/07/rai-player-4-linux-rai-streaming-vlc-linux/
<cristian_c> giordano_, eramente nonsi potrebbe linkare siti esterni su questo chan
<cristian_c> *veramente
<cristian_c> *non si
<cristian_c> o meglio, link a siti non ufficiali
<rambo> ragazzi mi sapreste suggerire un metodo per eliminare le continue crash di amule???
<cristian_c> rambo, non so neanche perché crasha
<cristian_c> posta l'output su pastebin
<giordano_> come posso vedere lo streaming?
<rambo> allora aspetto che crashi e vi invio la risposta del terminale...
<cristian_c> giordano_, la rai è sempre stata un problema non soltanto perché utilizza silverlight della microsoft
<cristian_c> rambo, avvialo subito :D
<rambo> già fatto cristian_c
<cristian_c> allora posta il log XD
<rambo> cristian_c su internet avevo trovato questo sistema ma non riesco a modificare i permessi del file mi sapresti dire perchè???
<rambo> http://olatitant.wordpress.com/2008/06/03/amule-va-in-crash-soluzione/
<cristian_c> rambo, ma allora siete di coccio Xd Non potete linkare siti ufficiali su qeusto chan
<cristian_c> *questo
<cristian_c> :D
<rambo> scusami ignoravo....
<cristian_c> *siti non ufficiali
<rambo> ma una risposta adesso che ci siamo chiariti me la potresti dare?
<cristian_c> giordano_, hai installato moonlight?
<cristian_c> rambo, to ho dettp di postare il log XD
<cristian_c> *detto
<cristian_c> *ti
<rambo> vabbuoh
<giordano_> io veramente volevo vedere i canali direttamente da vlc
<cristian_c> giordano, ma con il browser ci riesci?
<cristian_c> *giordano_
<giordano_> non ho provato ma credo di si
<cristian_c> giordano_, prima prova, poi pensi a vlc
<giordano_> ok
<giordano_> dalla rai si vede tutto
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> giordano_, qual'è il problema con vlc?
<giordano_> apri flusso di rete......
<cristian_c> poi?
<Trim> Ciao.
<neramarea> non ho suoni di sistema all'avvio/login. qualcuno mi può soccorrere?
<cristian_c> neramarea, hai controllato l'applet sul pannello?
<neramarea> cristian_c sì... è solo il login, a non avere suoni, tutto il resto va'; ho seguito anche una motta e mezza di wiki, dal copiare i files ad una dir all'altra, ho provato anche da dconf-editor... nulla da fare. l'avvio è muto... niente tamburelli neè musichetta...
<cristian_c> neramarea, da quando si verifica questo fenomeno?
<neramarea> mmmh... da quando ho installato gnome-shell... in effetti non ho più provato a rientrare con unity, ma mi ci gioco la camicia che con unity funziano...
<cristian_c> neramarea, non c'entra niente, unity appare dopo il login, la stessa cosa vale per gnome-shell
<neramarea> mh. in effetti neanche lightdm ha suoni. già... allora proprio non funziano...
<neramarea> a questo punto la risposta è: da quando ho reinstallarto, tre gg fa
<cristian_c> neramarea, non conosco lightdm quindi non posso confermare
<cristian_c> neramarea, e prima funzionava con la stessa versione?
<neramarea> prima sì.
<cristian_c> mmmhhh, strano
<neramarea> e anche l'altro notebook, dove ho la 64 bit, è esente dal dilemma
<cristian_c> va beh, quella è un'altra iso
<neramarea> ho seguito qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=487673.msg3819027
<neramarea> che mi pareva una cosa seria. e anche una wiki di mint, visto che il problema era comune. ma là parlavano di reinstallare pacchetti che... avevo già
<cristian_c> neramarea, e il post #8 l'hai seguito?
<BetaBrain> sera gente
<neramarea> al di là del fatto che non ho mai testato sui suoni... il file desktop-login.ogg credo di averlo infilato OVUNQUE, ormai...
<cristian_c> neramarea, comunque controlla adesso se c'è
<cristian_c> e posta l'output di ls
<neramarea> ADESSO E' VUOTA!!!!
<neramarea> cristiemadonne...
<cristian_c> vedi? :D
<neramarea> è proprio ~/.local/share/sounds ad essere vuota... non c'è un custom___... non c'è proprio nulla. ricopio tutti suoni di sistema lì  e riavvio. riproviamo
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> stai facendo cose a caso
<cristian_c> neramarea, leggi: "Il problema è che, quando si clicca su uno dei suoni nella finestra di configurazione dell'audio, il tema audio in uso viene modificato in " <- questo vuol dire che il tema viene modificato
<cristian_c> e quindi sei punto e a capo
<neramarea> ma io non ho cliccato su nessun suono...
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> prova
<neramarea> scusa, non ci arrivo: devo andare a cliccarci su per farlo automodificare, e poi copiare in ___custom?
<cristian_c> neramarea, prima controlla se la directory esiste
<neramarea> la directory ___custom no, non c'è
<cristian_c> neramarea, anche facendo quello che viene descritto nel post?
<neramarea> sì. ho fatto doppio click su latrato, ho chiuso, ho riaperto nautilus e no, non c'è
<cristian_c> latrato?
<cristian_c> nautilus?
<neramarea> si clicca su uno dei suoni nella finestra di configurazione dell'audio <-- dove dovrei andarlo a cercare, scusa?
<cristian_c> sì, ma 'latrato' ?
<neramarea> su impostazioni audio, no?
<cristian_c> non sapevo che esistesse
<cristian_c> scusa, equivoco XD
<cristian_c> neramarea, lol, ok
<neramarea> e su sound-theme, con dconf-editor, ci ho trovato DI NUOVO fredesktop... uffa...
<cristian_c> neamarea, posta il risultato di: ls ~/.local/share/sounds
<cristian_c> *neramarea
<neramarea> c'è poco da postare... è vuota...
<cristian_c> neramarea, allora mi chiedo come fai a selezionare uno dei suoni
<cristian_c> neramarea, allora è chiaro che non sentialcun suono perché non è presente alcun tema audio
<cristian_c> *senti alcun
<neramarea> continuo a non capire... mica li ho cancellati io! provo a installare sound-theme-ubuntu?
<cristian_c> neramarea, e chi ha detto che li hai cancellati? XD
<cristian_c> neramarea, forse sono inclusi nel pacchetti, controlla la descrizione nel gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> *nel paccchetto
<cristian_c> **pacchetto
<frey_> ciao a tutti sapete per caso se cheese ha bug con ubuntu 11.10??? xk stranamente non mi funziona mentre camorama si come anche il video di skype. Sapete se sono stati segnalati bug?
<neramarea> cristian_c... incredibile... dopo install --reinstall sound-theme-freedesktop... è andato in crash!
<neramarea> comunque, suoni nada!
<cristian_c> neramarea, perché hai compiuto quest'operazione?
<neramarea> ho ripetuto la procedutra... lo suggeriva glpiana nel post...
<frey_> neramarea, x caso volevi rimettere il suoon all'accesso di ubuntu?
<neramarea> sì, frey_
<frey_> allora non ricordo come si faceva ma non si reinstalla niente
<neramarea> e sono ancora a un punto morto...
<frey_> ora vedo e ti dico xk io ho risolto
<neramarea> oh, grazie, frey_ t'aspetto
<cristian_c> nermarea, c'è un pacchetto relativo a freedesktop?
<neramarea> cristian_c m'ho guardo, perchè ha crashato cercando il gestore pacchetti, prima...
<neramarea> *mò
<cristian_c> ah, quindi non hai installato niente
<neramarea> ho reinstallato sound-theme-freedesktop, che c'era già
<mauro> buonasera
<cristian_c> neramarea, allora aspetta frey_
<frey_> neramarea, da terminale scrivi: dconf-editor. Poi vai in org -> gnome -> desktop -> sound. clicca due volte su freedesktop per editare e scrivi: ubuntu. Poi riavvia o riloggati
<neramarea> eh eh, frey_ ... già provato! non funzia!
<Drizamanuber> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ciao
<frey_> neramarea, in impstazioni audio hai provato?
<neramarea> provato cosa, frey_?
<frey_> vedi se sta su predefinito
<frey_> oppure
<frey_> hai ubuntu 11.10?
<neramarea> sì, è su predefinito
<neramarea> sì, frey_
<frey_> allora clicca il pulsante in alto a destra e clicca appliacazioni d'avvio
<frey_> vedi se è spuntato login sound
<neramarea> uso gnome-shell, ma ci arrivo cmq... ;-)
<mauro> ragazzi qualcuno è riuscito ad abilitare l'uscita hdmi su schede video nvidia optimus?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: non so se ti può interessare, ma ho risolto il problema del tasto per le macro in libre calc
<frey_> mauro, non ho provato mai a collegare ubuntu con hdmi XD ora provo
<neramarea> sì, su gnome login sound c'è la spunta
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, non sapevo me l'avessi domandato
<frey_> neramarea, ma ora sta installato il pacchetto di freedesktop?
<mauro> frey_, forse collegherò il pc una volta
<neramarea> frey_ sì
<mauro> però il fatto che nn funziona mi ingrippa
<cristian_c> cia a tutti, io vado
<cristian_c> *ciao
<frey_> neramarea, puoi disinstallarlo?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: per la cronaca, comunque il mio problema era far funzionare il tasto per registrare le macro, l'ho risolto andando in menu strumenti > opzioni > generale e mettendo la spunta su abilita le funzionalità sperimentali
<neramarea> sì, frey_ a che pro?
<Drizamanuber> me ne vado anche io ciao a tutti
<neramarea> (ho già provato anche un reinstall)
<frey_> neramarea, forse è successo qualcosa disinstallando e reinstallando ... se non funziona con questa ultima cosa non so XD
<frey_> neramarea, sisi non è solo quello
<frey_> neramarea, dimmi quando hai fatto
<neramarea> ok. provo e ti farò sapere. cmq la mia dir ~/.local/share/sounds è inesorabilmente vuota....
<neramarea> mio dio, frey_ se ne vanno decine di pacchetti, dietro a freedesktop!
<mauro> ma da twinview come si abilita il secondo monitor?
<frey_> neramarea, si non fa niente tanto l'obbiettivo è reinstallare dopo aver fatto una pulizia e riprovare il primo metodo che ti ho detto in caso avevi gia modificato qualcosa
<neramarea> ok. però allora provo domani, chè mò devo spengere. ti faccio sapere. ciao.
<frey_> ok
<neramarea> si porta dietro anche vuze, gnome.tweak-tool... e pure tre quarti di k3b... mhhh....
<frey_>  sapete per caso se cheese ha bug con ubuntu 11.10??? xk stranamente non mi funziona mentre camorama si come anche il video di skype. Sapete se sono stati segnalati bug?
<Luca> ciao a tutti
<megaman_> buona sera
<Luca> ho appena istallato ubuntu
<Luca> e devo dire che è fantastico !!
<Luca> volevo qualche consiglio da voi su quale programma o modifiche da apportare per rendere il mio so ancora più bello !
<megaman_> Qualcuno di voi gioca a World of Warcraft dal server ufficiale ?
<megaman_> nessuno di voi ci gioca ?
<mauro> buona sera
<mauro> qualcuno mi può aiiutare ad attivare l'uscita hdmi ? ho una nvidia gt525m
<ranxerox> salve
<eddieTH> ciao a tutti
<Luca> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare qualche consiglio?
<eddieTH> dimmi magari riesco a risponderti
<eddieTH> come faccio a cambiare il layout della tastiera da terminale?
<xiaoy> eddieTH, setxkbitmap
<xiaoy> *setxkbmap
<xiaoy> :P
<eddieTH> resta di default?
<megaman> Buona Sera
<megaman> Qualcuno di voi gioca a World of Warcraft dal server ufficiale ?
<marker_> ciao
<megaman> qualcuno di voi gioca a World of Warcraft ufficiale con Ubuntu ?
<marker_> qualcuno sa se posso utilizzare sopcast (non da terminale)?
<marker_> world of warcraft esiste anche per Ubuntu?
<megaman> lo si può far partire
<megaman> e cerco spiegazioni in merito a programmi o suggerimenti
<megaman> anche correzioni
<marker_> con WINE
<megaman> altrimenti, c'è il programma a pagamento chiamato crossover, fà partire wow e giochi simili 100%
<marker_> ma sopcast il programma per le tv online p2p con WINE lo posso fare funzionare su Ubuntu?
<megaman> C'è qualcuno perfavore ?
<rambo> amule crasha questa è la risposta del terminale... qualcuno mi aiuti
<rambo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/722484/
<maubuntu> ragazzi qualcuno mi aiuta con recorditnow...mi sta sclerando di brutto
<maubuntu> e non capisco perchè
<alecv> ho installato k3b da ubuntu software center ma è in inglese e nelle opzioni non c'è la possibilità di cambiare lingua
<alecv> vi risulta?
<alecv> Qualcuno è vivo?
<alecv> !qualcuno alecv
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qualcuno alecv'
<alecv> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alecv> siete vivi
<alecv> :)
<megaman> qualcuno di voi gioca a World of Warcraft ufficiale con Ubuntu ?
<alecv> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alecv> :D
<alecv> io non ci gioco cmq
<alecv> ma ci sono giochi attual su linux?
<megaman> tramite il programma playonlinux
<megaman> puoi installarne tanti
<megaman> altrimenti tramite Ubuntu software center, puoi vedere i giochi
<polpoext> chiedo informazioni / wiki decente per wine e WoW
<ness1> un saluto a tutto il canale
<polpoext> Avrei un problema con wine e WoW esiste una wiki o qualcosa ? Grazie
<davide_> Ciao
<davide_> ciao
<airgnox> ragazzi non mi legge il lettore di memory card ho Lucid ?
<airgnox> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<fabrizio_> 'sera qualcuno mi dice come posso ottenere i permessi per aggiungere dei pennelli in gimp?
<corsairtux> ciao sapete come utilizzare le schede audio firewire sulle ultime release di ubuntu?
<ubuntuworld> buonasera a tutti, sapete mica come si puo' impostare co ubuntu un immagine e stampare dei biglietti da visita dalla medesima? grazie
<ubuntuworld> in pratica con picasa come faccio a stampare la stessa immagine coprendo tutto un foglio a4
<ubuntuworld> grazie l'ho capito da solo...
<maubuntu> ragazzi qualcuno mi aiuta con recorditnow...mi sta sclerando di brutto e non capisco perchè
<barbapipa_> ciao Tutt*
<maubuntu> non so se ho un problema di codecs o altro
<niko__> ciao ragazzi... non riesco ad aprire una cartella condivisa dal mio notebook al quello di mio padre
<maubuntu> so solo che se utilizzo gtk recordmydesktop va tutto liscio se invece utilizzo recorditnow mi si vede tutto malissimo eppure le impostazioni di recordmydesktop sono le stesse
<niko__> mi dice nome utente e/o pass errati
<barbapipa_> wireless Dell 1510 e Ubuntu live: dice che il firmware della scheda wifi non e' installato, ma con XP funziona...
<maubuntu> barbapipa_: lpsci
<maubuntu> barbapipa_: !paste
<maubuntu> barbapipa_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Frenato> ciao a tutti.
<barbapipa_> maubuntu: grazie, provo
<maubuntu> barbapipa_: mi devi postare l'output del comando su  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<maubuntu> barbapipa_: non risolvi mica il problema con quel comando
<barbapipa_> si', capito :)
<barbapipa_> ma devo far ripartire questo pc col disco live ;)
<Frenato> !list.
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'list.'
<Trim> Ciao.
<alo21> salve a tutti
<ptux> ciao
<alo21> dove posso trovare i temi LightDM?
<maubuntu> alo21: non so se ne ha...c'è però un programmino per la gestione dello sfondo: Simple LightDM Manager
<alo21> maubuntu: si ho visto... ma è molto limitato
<maubuntu> alo21: ora non so essere piu preciso perchè ho kubuntu quindi niente lightdm
<alo21> maubuntu: http://www.chimerarevo.com/2011/09/09/lightdm-crowd-greeter-un-greeter-3d-per-lightdm-da-provare-assolutamente/
<maubuntu> alo21: puoi provare gksu gedit /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf
<maubuntu> alo21: e divertirti un po
<maubuntu> alo21: stando molto molto molto attento a cio che fai
<maubuntu> alo21: altriemnti addio avvio
<alo21> maubuntu: quindi non esisterebbero dei pacchetti con temi già fatti?
<maubuntu> alo21: non penso proprio
<maubuntu> alo21: è troppo presto ancora perchè è stato inserito da poco in ubuntu
<maubuntu> alo21: devi pazientare un po
<alo21> maubuntu: a quanto pare
<alo21> maubuntu: ma hanno cambianto anche il gestore di avvio?
<maubuntu> alo21: cioè?
<alo21> natran: gli splash screen o bootscreen
<alo21> maubuntu: gli splash screen o bootscreen
<cristian_c> !chat | maubuntu alo21
<ubot-it> maubuntu alo21: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<maubuntu> cristian_c: non mi sembra non inerente ad ubuntu
<alo21> cristian_c: ok grazie
<cristian_c> !topic | maubuntu
<ubot-it> maubuntu: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<cristian_c> no, non è questo
<cristian_c> maubuntu, L'argomento di #ubuntu-it è: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu
<maubuntu> cristian_c: scusa allora
<donec> vi chiedo un aiuto: non riesco ad installare ubuntu 11.10 sul mio pc
<donec> quando carico in modalitù live sutto  si blocca sulla schermata del desktop e non si muove nemmeno il puntatore
<donec> oggi non ho sorte, son 5 volte che pongo lo stesso quesito ma non mi cagas nessuno
<donec> c'è nessuno?
<Steeler> donec, hai messo la live o hai istallato ?
<donec> ho messo la live
<donec> con la live si blocca tutto appena appare la schermata del desktop, non vengono neanche caricate le icone e il puntatore si blocca
<donec> quasi quasi ripasso a windows, ubuntu sarà pure gratuito ma ha una sequela di problemi interminabili
<Carlin0> donec, hai provato solo la 11.10 o anche altre release ?
<donec> anche la 11.04
<donec> stesso identico discorso
<donec> però sull'altro pc funzionano
<Steeler> donec, ma prova a fare l'istalazione normale
<donec> cioè?
<donec> se non va in modalità live non credo vada in modalità normle
<donec> normale
<donec> ho provato anche un avvio da chiavetta
<donec> ho fatto la chiavetta di avvio
<donec> ma mi compare una schermata nera dove mi dice di dare dei comandi
<Carlin0> donec, quanta ram ha quel pc ?
<donec> 1 giuga
<donec> *giga
<Carlin0> non è quello il problema allora ...
<donec> sì infatt, e quale?
<donec> ho pensato che sia il lettore ad avere dei problemi
<donec> ho provato a creare una chiavetta usb di avvio ma la chiavetta non parte
<Carlin0> scusa la chiavetta con cosa l'hai fatta ?
<donec> o meglio inizia ad avviarsi ma poi compare una schermata nera in cui mi si dice di dare dei comandi
<donec> con live linux usb creator
<Carlin0> prova unetbootin
<Carlin0> c'è sia per win che linux
<filo1234> donec: hai provato ad avviare la live con qualche opzione per il kernel? tipo nomodeset e acpi off?
<donec> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=692&Itemid=180
<donec> nonostante setti dal bios l'avvio sulle periferiche rimovibili non mi parte col la chiavetta, devo inserire al contempo un CD di avvio usb come spiegato qui:
<donec> e come si fanno ad avviare queste opzioni?
<filo1234> donec: ma tu hai scaricato la live da majormana?
<filo1234> donec: premendo F6 quando sei su prova ubuntu
<donec> no, ho scaricato da http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> comunque prova con quelle opzioni
<donec> ok e una volta che premo f6 poi cosa devo fare?
<filo1234> ti apre un menu e selezioni nomodeset e anche acpi off o noapic
<donec> ok ma come mai non riesco ad avviare da chiavetta? ed anche se setto il bios su supporti removibili devo inserire cmq il CD ?
<Carlin0> la chiavetta prova a farla con unetbootin
<filo1234> donec: non ne ho idea ma mi sembra una fesseria
<filo1234> l'unico motivo può essere cheil bios veda i supporti removibili, in questo caso la chiavetta come un cdrom
<filo1234> ma il fatto diinserire un cd mi sembra una fessata che hanno scritto
<filo1234> ad ogni modo prova le opzioni dalla live
<donec> si ma anche quando riesco a farlo partire dalla chiavetta, mi compare prima la schermata col logo ubuntu e poi dopo un po una schermata nera tipo msd dos in cui mi si dice di digitare dei comandi
<Carlin0> se la chiavetta non boota potrebbe non essere bootabile oppure hai qualche disco esterno collegato che confonde il bios
<donec> sì però solo inserendo il CD riesco a far partire dalla chiavetta, che poi alla fine si blocca sulla schermata nera come ho detto
<donec> non ho dischi esterni
<filo1234> donec: si ma tu prova come ti ho detto ora
<filo1234> lascia perdere la chiavetta
<donec> andando su f6
<donec> ok
<donec> provo questa soluzione
<donec> e faccio sapere
<donec> grazie mille cmq
<neramarea> buonasera. filo1234 hai un minuto?
<neramarea> qualcuno è riuscito a riavere i suoni di login?
<cristian_c> vi faccio una domanda:
<Veronica> ho appena installato ubuntu 11.10 , dopo aver installato alcuni aggiornamenti, al riawio, mi scrive -> minimal bash line editing is supported..... <- come risolvo?
<cristian_c> Veronica, non arrivi al login?
<Veronica> no :(
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> Veronica, su quale partizione è installato il sistema?
<Veronica> come faccio a saperlo?
<Veronica> è la prima volta ke lo uso , so' poco pratica
<cristian_c> prendi il live cd
<cristian_c> inseriscilo e avvialo
<Veronica> nn si può risolvere senza cd? :(
<cristian_c> se non riesci a dirmi la partizione è difficile
<Veronica> e nn c'è 1 altro modo x saperlo? senza cd
<cristian_c> Veronica, allora digita:
<cristian_c> sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Veronica
<ubot-it> Veronica: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Veronica> come faccio a digitarlo se nn mi fa entrare su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> appunto
<veronica2> ciaoooooooooooooo
<cristian_c> ti serve il live cd
<veronica2> sono disperata!!!!
<veronica2> non riesco a entrare su ubuntu!!!!
<cristian_c> lol
<Carlin0> S. Veronica :D
<cristian_c> siete due utenti diversi o uno che si è sdoppiato?
<Carlin0> hanno ip diversi cristian_c
<veronica2> mi dice Minimal bash-like kine editing supported for the first world......
<Veronica> cristian_c: diciamo ke abbiamo lo stesso probl cmq risp a vero2 , io seguo a ruota
<cristian_c> !italiano | Veronica
<ubot-it> Veronica: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<veronica2> ma ubuntu è difficile da usare!!! si sta così bene su windows
<cristian_c> lol
<Carlin0> veronica2, nessuno ti obbliga ...
<veronica2> è faragginoso e difficile da usare, poi ci sono smepre problemi!
<cristian_c> !chat | veronica2
<ubot-it> veronica2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<veronica2> ma non lo sapete che devo fare allora?:)
<eeliag> cristian_c: c6?
<cristian_c> !veggenti | veronica2
<ubot-it> veronica2: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<veronica2> ok mi spiego meglio ci porovo per lo meno ok?
<cristian_c> caro Veronica, ops eeliag, ti serve supporto chiedi qui. Non ti serve supporto chiedi da un'altra parte :)
<eeliag> cristian_c: io so' a posto , spero ke riesci a risolv il probl a veronica2 , anziké scrivere inutilm a me !ita vbb
<veronica2> in pratica quando seleziono l'avvio di Ubuntu, questo non si carica, ma mi scrive una frase che vi riporto per metà.....Minimal bash-like line editing is supported for the first world.............
<filo1234> eeliag: tu scrivi in italiano corretto e nessuno ti spara !ita
<veronica2> ah dimenticavo, uso ubuntu 11.10
<cristian_c> veronica2, e vi è stato detto di indicare la partizione in cui è installato il sistema. Se non la conoscete, usate il live cd :)
<veronica2> cristian io il cd non l'ho fatto l'ho poggiato sull'hard
<eeliag> cristian_c:  non c'è modo di saperlo senza usare il live cd?
<cristian_c> se lo sapete bene, altrimenti il cd ;)
<filo1234> veronica2: e come hai installato?
<eeliag> cristian_c:  non c'è modo di saperlo senza usare il live cd?
<filo1234> eeliag: se non accede al sistema no
<veronica2> cioè in pratica l'ho scarito da windows e poi l'ho installato, creando due sistemi operativi
<Carlin0> con wubi ?
<eeliag> filo1234: non c'è il modo di accedere in modalità provvisoria?
<veronica2> in sostanza l'ho installato con WUBI
<filo1234> c'è il recovery ma darà lo stesso errore e poi non potrebbe postare qui i risultati in modo comodo
<veronica2> ho fatot male?:(
<filo1234> veronica2: si
<filo1234> wubi non è un'istallazione "regolare" di Ubuntu, si usa slitamete per poco tempo per provare il sistema
<veronica2> eppure con la precedente versione non ho mai avuto di questi problemi :(
<filo1234> e non hai una vera parizione linux
<veronica2> capisco:(
<veronica2> se creo il dischetto ora posso risolvere?
<filo1234> non è detto perchè wubi funziona in un modo diverso
<veronica2> ho un'idea!!!
<veronica2> installo la vecchia che funziona senza dischetto e la aggiorno
<filo1234> prova
<filo1234> veronica2: io ti consiglio di installare normalmente non con wubi
<eeliag> filo1234: be se non c'è altro modo , non rimane che quella prova da fare... se non si può senza creare live cd , senza usare il cd
<veronica2> capito
<eeliag> filo1234: pensavo fosse fattibile aprire 1 modalità provvisoria e poi connettersi alla chat di assistenza...
<filo1234> eeliag: si ma usando wubi anche il live cd ha poco senso
<filo1234> eeliag: no non c'è, c'è il recovery mode ma è da riga di comando
<eeliag> filo1234: però se veronica2 usa 2 pc , con 1 vi scrive in chat e con l'altro apre ubuntu in modalità provvisoria
<eeliag> filo1234:  e gli dite passo passo cosa come fare
<filo1234> eeliag: se è in grado si usare la riga di comando
<eeliag> filo1234: be si può ... provare ... ma penso di si se gli spieghi bene passo passo cosa come fare
<filo1234> eeliag: ma ripeto se ha installato con wubi, con il live cd fa praticamente nulla
<veronica2> dai aiutatemi :(
<eeliag> filo1234: appunto per quelo chiedevo se era possibile tramite, ad esempio, modalità provvisoria
<eeliag> filo1234: anziché usare (live) cd
<filo1234> eeliag: ti ho gia detto 3 volte che non esiste una modalità provvisoria
<filo1234> reisntalla normalmente che fai prima, senza usare wubi
<eeliag> filo1234: intendevo recovery mode vabbe
<veronica2> quindi in sostanza io devo eliminare ubuntu, scaricarlo e fare il dischetto
<filo1234> veronica2: si
<veronica2> ok grazie amici per l'aiuto, la tolleranza e l'impegno, buonanotte
<veronica2> :)
<filo1234> veronica2: posso consigliarti solouna prova ora, quando avvii il pc e vedi il menu di grub, seleziona ubuntu e premi il tasto "e"
<veronica2> insieme?
<filo1234> poi vai giu con le freccette fino alla linea in cui leggi "quiet splash" e aggiungi rootdelay=60
<filo1234> e poi premi ctrl X
<filo1234> e vedi se si avvia
<filo1234> veronica2: in che senso insieme?
<filo1234> evidenzi la riga del kernel di Ubuntu e premi "e"
<veronica2> ahhhh
<veronica2> ok amici ora provo e vi faccio sapere a dop
<veronica2> ciao
<geko> sera
<geko> qualcuno usa il bootloader burg?
<geko> quando scelgo i temi mi mosta solo i punti di domanda?
<geko> qualche idea?
<geko> mostra
<veronica2> filo1234 la prova l'ho fatta ma ahimè non va
<veronica2> qui non s aniente nessuno!
<Carlin0> veronica2, te l'hanno detto wubi non è una installazione vera e da molti problemi
<Carlin0> !installazione | veronica2
<ubot-it> veronica2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> segui la guida installazione grafice e fai una installazione vera
<eeliag> c'è 1 guida per disinstallarlo? dopo averlo installato da cd
<Carlin0> eeliag, se ha installato con wubi basat rimuoverlo come un programma qualsiasi da win
<Carlin0> !wubi | eeliag
<ubot-it> eeliag: wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<eeliag> Carlin0: ripeto la domanda... come si rimuove ubuntu dopo averlo installato da cd anziché da wubi ? che basta disinstallarlo da windows > pannello di controllo > installazione app
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-30
<Carlin0> da cd non vuol dire nulla , con partizione separata
<eeliag> yes
<Carlin0> deve ripristinare prima il mBR di win e poi formatta la partizione linux
<eeliag> e come si ripristina mbr? e come si formatta la partizione linux?
<Carlin0> si formatta da live cd con gparted per il mbr un'attimo ti trovo la guida
<Carlin0> eeliag, → http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<eeliag> non posso usare cd perché il mio net book non ha lettore cd
<Carlin0> usi una chiavetta usb fai le stesse cose
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<eeliag> ok ci proverò speriamo di riuscirci grazie
<Carlin0> prego :)
<Carlin0> per la chiavetta usb se davi caricare la iso da win cerca con google unetbootin
<eeliag> pensavo bastasse salvare il file.iso nel desktop di windows , da ubuntu release
<Carlin0> la chiavetta deve essere botabile ...
<kah> ci pensa unetbootin a renderla bootabile
<eeliag> anche la guida mbr fa' riferimento a lettore cd :( vabbe
<kah> più che altro il bios deve supoprtare l'avvio da chiavetta, ed essere configurato in modo da partire da li
<Carlin0> eeliag, tutto cio che devi fare con live cd lo puoi fare con la chiavetta
<Carlin0> è la stessa cosa
<kah> uhmmm
<eeliag> trovato cmq -> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<kah> eeliag: come hai fatto ad installare ubuntu da cd se non hai il lettore cd?
<kah> o_O
<Carlin0> kah, hanno instrallato con wubi
<Carlin0> sopra win da iso diorettamente
<eeliag> hak vorrei saperlo anch'io , non l'ho fatto io , non è installato con wubi
<kah> aaahhh
<eeliag> perche se fosse fatto con wubi lo troverei nelle app di windows e invece non c'è
<Carlin0> no...
<Carlin0> cmq posta sudo fdisk -l che vediamo
<eeliag> che chiavetta c vuole? che capacità? va bene anche da un giga?
<eeliag> va bene anche da 256 mb?
<Carlin0> un giga ve bene .. la iso è 700 mb
<Carlin0> +o-
<eeliag> Carlin0: ok pensavo che occupasse d + la versione.iso decompressa
<eeliag> Carlin0: purtroppo non ho il netbook sottomano ce l'avrò domani
<eeliag> cmq è molto meglio con wubi si fa' molto prima a disinstallarlo vbb
<eeliag> speriamo ke nella prox versione facciano in modo ke si risolvono sti probl all awio senza doverlo re installare da capo
<eeliag> se ho cpt bene unetbooting sostituisce la procedura -> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<reddos> buongiorno  sapete dirmi se ci sono i driver   x il 3d  x questa         http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/722966/        grazie
<reddos> volevo sapere se ci sono idriver  x il 3d io ho ubuntu 10.10 32 bit
<reddos> x questa         http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/722966/        grazi
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<rambo> ragazzi non riesco a montare un file mdf da acetoneiso, qualcuno saprebbe fornirmi una spiegazione
<rambo> ????
<massimo18> rambo, i file mdf sono creati con altro software non con acetoneiso
<rambo> maasimo18 'acchio quindi non posso gestirli con acetoneiso????
<massimo18> rambo, a parte l' OT credo proprio di no
<massimo18> !chat | rambo
<ubot-it> rambo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rambo> grazie massimo18
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<alecv> Ciao a tutti
<alecv> Jester- ti ricordi il problema con windows?
<jester-> alecv: yesss
<alecv> Ho installato seven
<alecv> Stesso problema.
<alecv> Quando avvia i processi blin e si spenge.
<alecv> Il problema ora è come ripristino grub? Non ho la live con me
<jester-> alecv: se non hai la live puppi
<alecv> Perfetto, come si masterizza da mac? :)
<jester-> alecv: da utilty disco ma non ricordo come
<jester-> alecv: mi sono scaricato toast
<jester-> alecv: se gugli trovi facile
<alecv> Mmm da bios nel boot ci sono 4 usb
<alecv> Che è toast? :)
<jester-> è tipo nero per mac o kde per linucs
<alecv> Ah ok
<alecv> Provo se no formatto una chiavetta
<jester-> alecv: http://www.theapplelounge.com/tips/a-switchers-guide-masterizzare-file-iso-e-immagini-cddvd-su-mac-os-x/
<alecv> C'è una distro da 128 mb? X ripristinare posso usare ubuntu minimal?
<alecv> Credo che il lettore cd non sia masterizzatore :(
<jester-> alecv: che è un mac antico?
<jester-> alecv: serve la live
<massimo18> alecv, ma tu hai solo pezzi di antiquariato?
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> sul notebook è montata la seguente scheda audio:
<cristian_c> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<cristian_c> Quando inserisco lo spinotto delle cuffie nell'uscita cuffie del notebook, se in quell'istante viene riprodotto ad esempio un brano musicale, la musica passa dalle casse del notebook alle cuffie, e dalle casse non proviene più alcun suono finché le cuffie non vengono scollegate dall'uscita. A quel punto la musica ricomincia ad uscire dalle casse. Proprio come dovrebbe essere
<cristian_c> Quello che mi serve è una richiesta particolare: vorrei disattivare le cuffie arbitrariamente, nel senso di non far succedere niente se inserisco le cuffie nell'uscita, in modo che il suono continui a uscire soltanto dalle casse. In pratica è come se l'uscita cuffie non esistesse più per la scheda audio
<cristian_c> Si può fare una cosa del genere? Inoltre vorrei fare in modo che l'eventuale procedura da adottare funzionasse non soltanto sul mio notebook ma anche su tutti gli altri. Come si potrebbe fare?
<cristian_c> ho impostato su muto le cuffie da alsamixer, ma appena lo faccio si disattiva anche l'icona audio del sistema (cioè appare una 'x' nell'icona). In pratica l'audio generale del sistema diventa muto e, se provo a riprodurre qualche suono, non si sente nulla uscire dalle casse. Il suono ricomincia ad uscire soltanto quando deseleziono la casella 'Muto' dal volume di uscita dalle preferenze audio del mixer. Come m
<cristian_c> ai accade questa cosa ed esiste un metodo per disattivare l'uscita cuffie che non dia problemi di questo tipo?
<alecv> La versione minimal si avvia live
<donec> ragazzi, qualcuno mi può aiutare a far partire ubuntu dalla chiavetta
<massimo18> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<donec> ho provato a installarlo sulla chiavetta ma poi alla fine mi compare una schermata nera
<massimo18> donec, tu vuoi creare un disco di avvio?
<donec> sì, un disco di avvio sulla usb, perchè ho timore di non riuscire ad installare ubuntu per problemi col lettore
<donec> ad un certo punto l'installazione si blocca
<massimo18> donec, ma come hai creato la usb?
<donec> in realtà si blocca sia se installo windows che se installo ubuntu, quindi immagino che sia un problema del lettore CD oppure della ram
<donec> l'ho creata secondo la procedura linkata da ubot-it
<massimo18> donec, e non funziona?
<massimo18> donec, quanta ram hai?
<donec> 1 giga
<massimo18> donec, ora sei sul pc "incriminato"?
<donec> se pèrovo ad installare dalla chiavetta, mi compare una finestra nera (tipo msdos) dove mi chiede di inserire dei comandi e si blocca tutto lì
<massimo18> donec, secondo me hai sbagliato qualcosa prova a rifare la chiavetta
<donec> devo provare a rifarla sempre seguendo queste indicazioni?
<massimo18> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<donec> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<massimo18> si esatto
<massimo18> e controlla la iso
<donec> ora la sto facendo con unetbootin come consigliato da un utente qui
<donec> sì la iso è ok, ho controllato il md5sum
<massimo18> va benissimo anche unetbootin
<massimo18> donec, se ancora non va allora ci sono problemi hardware sul tuo pc
<donec> solo che ora che lo sto facendo con unetbootin (mentre parlo con voi) si è fermato al 5%e non va avanti, uff!
<alecv> Una domanda, la versione minimal è live?
<donec> ho due pc: sul primo ubuntu va benissimo in live sul CD ma non riesco a farlo girare con la chiavetta; sull'altro non riesco ad installare nessun sistema operativo ed ho il dubbio che sia il lettore CD, ecco perchè voglio provare con la chiavetta
<massimo18> donec, non so dirti altro
<donec> alecv, non ho capito la domanda ;-) è ubuntu 11.10 desktop i386
<alecv> La versione mininal di ubuntu, si avvia in modalità live?
<massimo18> alecv, non so mai usata
<donec> anche a voi quando usate unetbootin si blocca su 5%
<massimo18> donec, no
<alecv> Devo ripristinare grub ma l unico supporto è una chiavetta da 128 mb
<massimo18> -.-
<massimo18> a dopo
<jester->   alecv la minimal non è live, serve per installare da rete un os minimale
<jester-> che poi moddi come piu ti garba
<alecv> Ok e quindi devo farmi 6 km x recuperare il pc :)
<bobbybong> jester-, e fargli usare supergrub?
<donec> quindi sarà una ciofeca la mia chiavetta
<donec> pare abbia finito unetbootin
<donec> faccio riavvio e la provo, grazie dell'aiuto spero che vada tutto bene
<ErVito> ahhhhhhh
<ErVito> sto ocelot buggato
<jester-> alecv: scarichi la live e la ficchi su usb
<alecv> Si la usb ha solo 128 mb :)
<alecv> Altrimenti devo formattare la sd del telefonino
<alecv> Che pizza :)
<jester-> alecv: ma hai tutta roba antica?
<alecv>  no
<jester-> usb da 128 mb è roba di 10 anni fa
<alecv> Ho tutto in ufficio è diverso
<jester-> mo fai fatica a trovare usb du un solo giga
<alecv> Jester- ne ho da 4 giga ma non mi porto l ufficio a casa
<jester-> eh sai per uno paio di usb serve il rimorchietto lol
<djoko> ciao a tutti
<djoko> qualcuno sa come installare una macchina virtuale in altra partizione?
<jester-> djoko: cioè?
<jester-> djoko: intendi il file contente la virtuale?
<djoko> con virtualbox vorrei installare seven pero' non nella partizione dove ho ubuntu ma bensi in un altra partizione
<djoko> anche se scelgo un'altra cartella me lo installa sempre in home
<jester-> djoko: creando la macchina virtuale ti fa scegliere dovo piazzare il file, alemno vmware lo fa
<jester-> almeno*
<djoko> infatti, ma invece di metterlo in una cartella della partizione dati me lo mette sempre in home
<cristian_c> c'è un'altra questione
<jester-> djoko: devi farti una cartella sulla partizione e poi dirlgi di installare li dentro
<djoko> gia fatto ma ne crea sempre una in home  e installa in home
<jester-> djoko: se vmware lo puoi copiare il file con dentro la virtuale, logico che la partizione deve essere montata
<jester-> poi quando apre la vai a prendere
<cristian_c> Per far funzionare la tastiera con i tasti speciali, ho dovuto installare un programma chiamato keytouch e utilizzare l'editor per configurare i tasti del dispositivo. Il problema è che, nonostante keytouch editor riconosca al volo i tasti e le sue naturali funzioni, alcuni tasti catturati identificano dei codici differenti da quelli associati con gli stessi tasti catturati con xev. Il sistema allora, quando v
<cristian_c> engono premuti questi tasti, invece di dare ascolto a keytouch, privilegia i codici di xev, e quindi la configurazione di keytouch risulta sballata, ergo questi tasti non funzionano. Allora il punto è questo: devo cercare di disabilitare xev nel sistema e far privilegiare keytouch o altro programma alternativo. Mi è stato detto che dovrebbe essere necessario smanettare col gestore udev. Quello che vi chiedo
<cristian_c> è: dove devo andare a mettere le mani?
<cristian_c> ho cercato a lungo su google come disabilitare xev, ma non ho trovato niente
<djoko> cioe' la faccio installare in home e poi la sposto nella partizione?
<jester-> djoko: la sposti dove ti pare ma, ripeto, in vmware è possibile scegliere il path dove ficcarci la virtuale
<jester-> non so in virtualbox
<lelamal> djoko: la cartella principale deve restare in home, sposta il file invece e attraverso le opzioni di virtualbox punti alla nuova località del file
<demeter> Buona domenica a tutti
<demeter> Scusate ma è possibile installare ubuntu montandolo come immagine iso da sistema ubuntu?
<demeter> senza far partire live da cd o usb?
<cristian_c> demeter, mi sembra proprio di sì
<cristian_c> cerco la guida apposita sul wiki
<jester-> è possibile aggiornare non installare
<jester-> !installazione | demeter
<ubot-it> demeter: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !aggiornamento | demeter
<ubot-it> demeter: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> demeter, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaImg
<cristian_c> demeter, effettivamente ho sbagliato, scusa :)
<cristian_c> in effetti non è adatta :(
<neramarea> buongiorno e buona domenica a tutti... non riesco ad avere i suoni all'avvio... ho seguito sia qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=487673.msg3819027 che qui: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcanberra/+bug/862374 ma senza risultati... ieri frey- mi suggeriva di rimuovere sound-theme-freedesktop, per poi riprovare ad installarlo di nuovo; ma non so se è una buona idea... anche perchè mi si tira dietro decin
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 862374 in libcanberra "login sound does not play" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<cristian_c> neramarea, fammi pensare
<neramarea> oh, ti do tutto il tempo che vuoi, cristian_c...
<jester-> neramarea: se è un bug lo fisseranno, se non senti i suoni all'avvio non muore nessuno
<jester-> è una lib buggata
<neramarea> jester- sì, lo so... è che qualcuno ha risolto, ma a me quei metodi non funziano... non capisco perchè...
<cristian_c> sì, ma qui si parla di libcanberra
<cristian_c> sarà un'altro tema audio
<cristian_c> *un altro
<jester-> neramarea: se è un bug lo risolvono i dev
<jester-> presto o tardi
<cristian_c> nermarea, hai libcanberra installato?
<neramarea> ho seguito a mo' di bibbia i suggerimenti di glpiana sul forum, ma a me, anche cliccando sul tema audio, non compare quella dir ___custom a cui si fa riferimento...
<cristian_c> *neramarea
<neramarea> cristian_c sì. se lo sbatacchia dietro sound-theme-freedesktop
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> allora sottoscrivi la segnalazione di bug ala pagina che hai indicato
<cristian_c> tanto non è un bug bloccantr
<cristian_c> *bloccante
<donec> putroppo non va
<cristian_c> *alla
<donec> non c'è nessuno che possa aiutarmi? per far attivare parttire la chiavetta dal bios metto nella priorità, removable device
<donec> è giusto?
<neramarea> ok. aspetto e spero. ma sì, non è fondamentale... sopravviverò in silenzio... ;-)
<jester-> donec: devi andare nel bios con la usb collegata e se ha avvio da usb la vede
<cristian_c> neramarea, ma non devi soltanto aspettare, dovresti sottoscrivere la segnalazione
<jester-> donec: se non è un pc vecchio dovrebbe avere anche il menu di avvio al boot (menu popup) pigiando un tasto f
<cristian_c> neramarea, magari aggiungi anche un commento di segnalazione
<neramarea> ok cristian_c
<donec> infatti vado in quel menu di avvio dal boot
<jester-> donec: quindi la dovrbbe vedere la usb
<donec> è inserisco come prima cosa nella priorità, removable device
<cristian_c> nermarea, più utenti sottoscrivono la segnalazione, più veloce può essere la risoluzione del bug
<cristian_c> *neramarea
<jester-> donec: parli del bios o del menu pigiando un tasto f
<donec> *e inserisco
<jester-> donec: se il pc non ha opzione avvio usb non partirà mai
<donec> parlo del bios
<jester-> donec: accendi con usb attaccata?
<donec> è un pc nuovo, deve avercela per forza. nelle priorità del bios trovo: CD ROM, HARD DISK, REMOVABLE DEVICE, NETWORK
<donec> io inserisco come prima cosa removable device
<jester-> donec: allora se stai attento alla prima schermata dovresti vedere quale tasto Fx pigiare per avere il menu avvio
<jester-> donec: se da bios devi salvare prima di uscire
<donec> ma non me la riconosce, quindi per farla partire uso il metodo indicato qui , inserendo un CD http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=692&Itemid=180
<donec> ovvio che salvo :d
<jester-> donec: scusa se hai il cdrom che ti frega della usb
<jester-> donec: sè fatta male non parte
<ubuntu> ciao a tutti
<ubuntu> ho un problema con ubuntu, ho il disco diviso in 4 partizioni, il pc si avvia arriva al login e non riesco ad entrare, ecco cosa mi dice se provo a loggarmi da terminale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/723164/
<ubuntu> c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> ubuntu: cosa centra il login col montare una partizione
<ubuntu> ah chissà
<ubuntu> ti rispiego
<jester-> sono 2 cose diverse
<ubuntu> avvio il pc, arrivo fino al login
<ubuntu> inserisco la password e la pagina si ricarica
<ubuntu> io ho supposto che dato che arrivo fin lì la partizione di boot quella di ubuntu funziona, mentre quella home non va
<ubuntu> non sono un esperto, è solo una deduzione
<jester-> ubuntu: quello che hai incollato nel paste lo hai scritto o copi incollato
<ubuntu> l'ho copiato a mano
<ubuntu> quindi l'ho scritto io
<jester-> ubuntu: si incazza montando qualcosa
<jester-> ubuntu: hai pacioccato con runlevel o file fstab?
<ubuntu> ho notato guardando gparted (sono su live cd) che la partizione swap non è riconosciuta
<ubuntu> non ho fatto niente, ieri sera il pc funzionava, stamattina al primo avvio no
<jester-> frega niente della swap, non è un errore fatale
<ubuntu> non ho apportato nessuna modifica
<jester-> ubuntu: qualcosa hai fatto
<jester-> non succede una cosa del genere cosi a caso
<jester-> non ti riconosce e vorrebbe sudo
<ubuntu> niente, a parte navigare
<jester-> ubuntu: sei da live?
<ubuntu> si da live
<jester-> in che partizione è il sistema
<jester-> sd??
<ubuntu> sda5
<jester-> ubuntu: sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<ubuntu> ubuntu_e_grub: clean, 257205/1310720 files, 1386391/5242880 blocks (check after next mount)
<ubuntu> dice così
<jester-> ubuntu: il fs è a posto
<jester-> ubuntu: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<ubuntu> fatto
<jester-> ubuntu: cat /mnt/etc/fstab  e metti nel paste
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/723188/
<jester-> ubuntu: sudo blkid /dev/sda5
<ubuntu> esce questo: /dev/sda5: LABEL="ubuntu e grub" UUID="ac83801e-dd58-4f0f-95f2-de9d442c67c3" TYPE="ext4"
<jester-> ubuntu: apparentemente è tutto a posto se non hai pacioccato permessi rivvia in recovery mode e al menu scegli grafica sicura
<ubuntu> ok, provo, grazie mille
<go^> Qualcuno ha avuto problemi col flaash con ubuntu 11.10 64bit? I video di youtube mi vanno al doppio-triplo della velocità e senza audio..
<go^> ops caduto...rieccomi
<davide_sund> ciao a tutti
<nicotano> salve
<ugone> anche a voi crasha synaptic su oneric?
<massimo18> no affatto
<nicotano> mai
<nicotano> ugone, lanciato da terminale hai msg d'errore?
<ugone> si ma son sun altro pc ora
<massimo18> -.-
<ugone> pera solo per sapere
<ugone> era
<massimo18> ugone, se vuoi risolvere meglio che entri dal pc in questione
<ugone> pensavo fosse una cosa + comune riguarda un tema
<ugone> lol
<ugone> si lo so
<massimo18> ugone, ma non parlavi di synaptic?
<ugone> si
<massimo18> e che ci azzecca il tema
<nicotano> mah
<ugone> ma il terminale mi dava errori direi riguardante il tema
<ugone> non lo so
<massimo18> nemmeno io
<nicotano> azz allora ci sono vari problemi nopn solo synaptic
<ugone> solo che avevo fretta ed ho installato muon (baracca di software)
<ugone> appena torno la sopra vi dico
<massimo18> ugone, non ci sto più a capire niente
<nicotano> massimo18, non te preoccupa'
<massimo18> lol
<nicotano> sarà sto moun che ha scombussolato il sistema
<nicotano> muon
<nicotano> ma che è ?
<massimo18> !info muon
<ubot-it> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 81 kB, installed size 328 kB
<massimo18> ugone, usi kde?
<nicotano> ecco che ha incasinato synaptic
<ugone> no decisamente non uso kde
<utente> ciao a tutti! ho un hard disk ide maxtor che improvvisamente viene visto da 32GB mentre è da 120... cosa potrebb essere successo? un guasto hardware?
<utente> c'è qualcosa da tentare?
<bobbybong> utente, che filesystem?
<utente> attualmente ext4 e swap
<western> controlla dal bios
<utente> ma il problema credo sia sorto durante un partizionamento
<utente> cosa?
<utente> booh....
<utente> :)
<bobbybong> su quell'hdisk
<utente> si?
<bobbybong> hai un linux
<utente> sisi ubuntu
<utente> ultimo
<utente> beh prima ho fatto una formattazione low quindi ora è vuoto
<utente> ma fino a 2 ore fa c'era ubuntu
<bobbybong> adesso che filesystem hai messo?
<utente> attualmente nulla
<bobbybong> cosa c'era prima non mi interessa
<utente> ho avviato ubuntu da live per vedere se riconosceva la giusta dimensione ma niente
<bobbybong> sudo fdisk -l
<utente> http://paste.ubuntu.com/723253/
<bobbybong> è formattato in fat32 e la dimensione massima del disco e di 32 giga per quel filesystem riformattalo
<bobbybong> in ntfs s
<bobbybong> vedi che ti ritorna dio 120 giga
<utente> scusa non ho capito... aspetta che ti faccio vedere uno screenshot
<bobbybong> vai su wikipedia e leggi le caratteristiche del fat32
<utente> sisi certo le conosco
<utente> però
<utente> anche fdisk mi da che la dimensione del disco è 33,8 gb
<utente> e la partizione li non c'entra
<utente> mi pare
<bobbybong>  c  W95 FAT32 (LBA
<utente> quella è una chiavetta che ho su
<bobbybong> fat32
<utente> da 8gb
<utente> sdb è la chiavetta
<utente> sda è l'hd
<bobbybong> :)
<bobbybong> ok
<bobbybong> non ho visto
<utente> :) scusa, non avevo fatto caso all'inizio e non te l'ho detto
<utente> mai paura...
<utente> boh comunque non so... attualmente il disco è vuoto
<bobbybong> hai detto che hai formattato a basso livello?
<utente> sisi... con ubcd
<utente> ma non è cambiato nulla
<western> Controlla i jumper sul disco
<utente> si? in effetti non sono sicuro che siano ok...
<utente> toglietemi una curiosità
<utente> nel cavo ide
<bobbybong> ubcd ha i tool della maxtor ma mi sa che te lo sei giocato
<utente> il connettore più vicino alla scheda madre è master o slave?
<utente> è meglio collegare hd o cd?
<dimitri> come posso reinstallare ubuntu 11.10
<nicotano> dimitri, come quando lo hai installato, da  cd o chiavetta
<dimitri> nicotano, ho reinstallato sulla precedente ho scelto la partizione e settato ext4 con boot a / installa tutto mi chiede di collegarsi a internet e finisce tutto ma poi non riparte si blocca a battery qualcosa
<abc> hi
<nicotano> dimitri, installa senza spuntare gli aggiornamenti, quelli li fai dopo
<dimitri> non uso neppure internet ?
<dimitri> terze parti lo metto ?
<nicotano> non fare scaricare gli aggiornamenti terze parti si e anche flash
<dimitri> flash ?
<dimitri> cosa intendi x flash me la son persa questa
<nicotano> il plugin per firefox
<dimitri> non credo me lo chieda
<dimitri> sto usando il cd ubuntu 11.10
<dimitri> a proposito visto che debbo reinstallare che mi dici meglio 32 o 64
<nicotano> dipende dal processore
<nicotano> se è 64 bit metti 64
<nicotano> altrimenti i386
<dimitri> processore intel quadcore q9400 2.66
<nicotano> 64bit
<dimitri> memoria 3.4 gb (non capisco perchè ne vede 3.4 se c'e' ne sono 4)
<dimitri> ok
<dimitri> procedo nicotano a dopo
<nicotano> hai usato una 32 bit
<dimitri> nicotano, prima di lasciarti... fa nulla se ho un altra installazione di 11.04 sullo stesso hd ?
<nicotano> installi sopra previo format o vuoi tenerle ambedue?
<dimitri> vorrei fare senza format e tenerle tutte e due
<dimitri> non è che questio è che crea prob ?
<dimitri> ho un disco da 1 tb la ver 11.04 ha 36 gb e il resto andrebbe a quella da reinstallare
<nicotano> che senso ha, fossero 2 distro diverse  si potrebbe capire, formatta, fai una partizione separata per home ed eventualmente un'altra per i dati e la fai montare all'avvio
<dimitri> nicotano, la 11.10 ha una serie di problemi con la mia stampante
<dimitri> in pratica per stampare debbo usare la 11.04 la 11.10 non va ancora è un calvario che ho ad ogni nuova release ci vogliono sempre 2-3 mesi per sistemare le stampanti canon
<nicotano> dimitri, e allora tieni quella che ti funzia che obbligo hai a cambiare se non ti funziona la stampante
<nicotano> aspetta ad aprile con la LTS e vede se migliora
<dimitri> bella questione nicotano , se ti dico ti scompisci della risate in pratica la 11.04 non va la grafica che da problemi di refresh il monitor che la 11.10 ha risolto ma li non va la stampa..... bella storia vero ?
<dimitri> dovrei ritornare alla 10.10 e li non avrei problemi
<nicotano> e cosa aspetti
<dimitri> in che senso 10.10 dici ?
<dimitri> e dove la trovo ora una 10.10 64 bit ?
<nicotano> www.releases.ubuntu.com
<dimitri> il bello che ho un pc di marca una workstation hp con una scheda grafica nvidia non un assembalto a caso
<massimo18> uhm
<nicotano> dimitri, appunto un assemblato sarebbe stato meglio ti saresti scelti i componenti supportati
<dimitri> anche questo è vero ;-)
<dimitri> ascolta il fatto che ora ho formattato ext4 con 10.10 mi darà prob ?
<nicotano> no
<dimitri> lo sto scaricando e non vorrei fare guai
<dimitri> ok provo 10.10 e vediamo che succede
<dimitri> 12 min allo scarico
<dimitri> a dopo
<dimitri> qualche consiglio per l'installazione ?
<nicotano> dimitri, cmq salvati dati imprtanti se ne hai,  e partiziona meglio il disco, pochi gb per / pochi per /home e poi dati
<nicotano> in partizione separata che monti all'avvio in mnt/dati di proprietàutente
<dimitri> nicotano, fammi capire tu mi dici di fare 3 partizioni una per 7 con una decina di gb, una home con 100 gb e il resto lo metto a dati tre partizioni diverse ?
<dimitri> 7=/
<massimo18> O_O
<nicotano> che ci fai con 100gb di home se i dati li tieni a parte
<dimitri> nicotano, volevo scrivere 10
<dimitri> c'e' qualcosa che aiuta in questa conf .... io sono imbranato ;-)
<nicotano> tieni 30 gb per home possono servire per cache temporanea
<nicotano> 10 o 12 per / un paio per swap il resto dati salvo quello che usi per windows ricorda che non puoi fare + di 4 partizioni primarie, per cui la massimo fai 3 primarie e 1 estesa con dentro  le logiche che ti occorrono
<nicotano> al**
<dimitri> nicotano, non gho windows ho un vbox in cui faccio partire winzoz se serve
<nicotano> dimitri, allora 4 primarie le hai giuste giuste
<dimitri> nicotano, vediamo se ho capito.. Una partizione di 15Gb in cui metto / e installo ubuntu, un altra di 4 Gb di swap, un altra di 30Gb per home e l'ultima con tutto il resto per dati (dove poi farò puntare documenti, musica etc etc)
<nicotano> si ok, durante installazione stabilisci di usare dati e la fai montare in /mnt/dati  poi tu alla directory /mnt/dati dopo installazione metti la tua proprietà e dai permessi 777
<nicotano> dimitri, volendo puoi completare con la creazione di link simbolici da dati alle directory musica video documenti immagini della homeda
<nicotano> home**
<dimitri> ok
<dimitri> ho trovato questa guida http://www.megalab.it/6994/2/guida-come-partizionare-al-meglio-il-disco-rigido-per-far-convivere-serenamente-piu-sistemi-operativi nel frattempo
<nicotano> !partizioni | dimitri
<ubot-it> dimitri: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizioniUbuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<massimo18> dimitri, un consiglio: non seguire guide non ufficiali
<fabioG> buon dì
<fabioG> avrei un porblemino con il boot da cd di ubutu 11.10 ...  relativo alla frequenza del monitor
<dimitri> massimo18, mi sembrava una attinente, le altre non dicono lo stesso ma solo come si partiziona e fino a li ci sono
<fabioG> visto che nn riesco nemmeno ad installarlo, come faccio a modificare il file di configurazione xorg.conf per indicare la frequenza da usare?
<nicotano> dimitri, le guide non ufficiali possono essere seguite con cognizione di causa
<nicotano> fabioG, al boot pigia F6 poi aggiungi nomodeset nelle opzioni
<andrea_> giorno
<fabioG> ci provo subito ... thanks
<nicotano> fabioG, vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<|andre|> nico sono shine senti ho dato il comando apt-get upgrade e mi ha dato come risposta questo :I seguenti pacchetti sono stati mantenuti alla versione attuale:
<|andre|>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<|andre|> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 3 non aggiornati.ma non mi da la possibilità di aggiornare
<|andre|> se però vado dal gestore dei aggiornamenti grafico mi da la possibilità di aggiornare 6 aggiornamenti
<nicotano> |andre|,  prova a cambiare server poi dai sudo apt-get update e dopo sudo apt-get upgrade
<|andre|> in che senso cambiare server?
<nicotano> |andre|, metti un server tipo svizzera
<|andre|> scusa ma da terminale come si fa :\
<nicotano> lo fai da gestore aggiornamenti
<|andre|> cioè ho dato update e upgrade ma in che modo cambio il server
<|andre|> ok provo
<fabioG> ok è partita, scusa ma mi ero perso la sezione "parametri di avvio " :)
<|andre|> nicotano, uguale
<|andre|> boh
<nicotano> |andre|, hai qualche repo strano nel sources.list o hai pacchetti danneggiati,  prova dpkg --configure -a  ripara e poi vedi se fa update e upgrade
<|andre|> ok
<fraco92> ciao a tutti!
<utente> ciao! grazie per avermi aiutato a risolvere il problema con l'hard disk di prima. il problema stava nella configurazione dei jumper. ciao ciao!
<Gierre> Buonaasera, una domanda al volo
<Gierre> il sw deve essere installato per forza attraverso tra quelli reperibili nelle liste dei repository o posso anche scaricarlo ed installarlo come facevo su Win?
<|andre|> nicotano, boh non saprei non mi funzionava cmq.. ho aggiornato dal gestore grafico la nuova immagine linux
<|andre|> spero solo che non ci sia niente di compromesso
<|andre|> tnx intanto
<|andre|> :)
<nicotano> |andre|, uname -a che risponde ?
<|andre|> 2.6.38-12-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 28 14:25:20 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<|andre|> non sono ancora passato alla 11.10
<mojito> salve a tutti ragazzi
<nicotano> |andre|,  adesso se dai update e upgrade dovrebbe darti 0 pacchetti da aggiornare
<|andre|> si esatto
<nicotano> ok
<|andre|> ma non capisco perchè da termanale si ostinava a non darmi la possibilità di aggiornare
<|andre|> :\
<nicotano> forse avevi qualche pacchetto da sistemare e lo hai messo a posto con il comando dpkg --configure  -a
<nicotano> oppure era il server momentaneamente ko
<|andre|> non so che dirti nico ho dato i vari comandi ma nada solo da finestra ha aggiornato va beh non restiamo su una cosa che si è risolta diversamente :)
<nicotano> :)
<mojito> ragazzi ho un problema con la nuova istallazione di ubuntu 11.10 . sullo schermo del mio portatile dopo che avvio ho 2 piccole chermate del desktop sul monitor e non una schermata a tutto schermo.
<Mirko_> salve
<Mirko_> C'è qualcuno?
<Mirko_> c'è qualcuno?
<bithunter> si
<Mirko_> ah
<Mirko_> tu che problema hai?
<bithunter> appena entrato :)+
<Mirko_> Io non riesco a fare l'ultimo aggiornamento di ubuntu
<mrjosa> ciao a tutti
<Mirko_> ciao
<Mirko_> cavolo non riesco a fare l'aggiornamenbto ubuntu
<bithunter> Mirko_ hai la notifica?
<Mirko_> no,mi è successo un casino
<Mirko_> non riesco nenache ad installare o istallare le apllicazioni di ubunu
<bithunter> usa il terminale
<Mirko_> e come?
<bithunter> apri il terminale e invia il comando per l'aggiornamento di sistema
<bithunter> sai come si fa?
<Mirko_> qualè il comando per l'aggiornamenbto?
<Mirko_> no
<bithunter> oki
<bithunter>  ti do un link
<Mirko_> ok
<Mirko_> grazie
<bithunter> se in windows esiste gestione periferiche... in ubuntu non c'è niente di simile? Cioè verifica e installazione dei driver corretti
<bobbybong> lshw -html > hardware le periferiche che hanno i caratteri in rosso o non sono pienamente riconosciute o non funzionano
<bobbybong> questo lo leggi nel file che si crea nella tua home
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> provo
<fedrico> ciao
<fedrico> qualcuno esperto di calc o exel, per un aiuto su tabella pivot?
<fedrico> no eh?
<bithunter> bobbybong
<ranxerox> sera
<bobbybong> si
<CompaDanie> Ciao ragazzi volevo chiedere se c'è in chromium con ubuntu 10.10 era possibile eliminare i tasti
<CompaDanie> minimizza massimizza e chiudi dato che si duplicano 2 volte ??? quelli di chromium e quelli di ubuntu ...
 * nicotano  saluta
<niko__> ciao a tutti
<niko__> non riesco ad aprire una cartella condivisa dal mio notebook al quello di mio padre
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<davde> davde
<galfed> sapete se è possibile avviare cinelerra in italiano?
<galfed> su ubuntu 11.10, ovviamente?
<nicotano> galfed, forse devi installare i pacchetti lingua di kde
<galfed> ciao, credevo di avere dei problemi con empathy, non vedevo nessuno parlare....
<nicotano> ;)
<galfed> ho aperto pure la chat di libreoffice-it, ma anche li tutto tace...
<nicotano> galfed, libreoffice con kdenlive
<galfed> no no,  é per un altra cosa....tABELLE PIVOT
<nicotano> galfed,  sorry non so dirti
<Mirko> Ciao
<Mirko> C'è qualcuno che mi possa aiutare ad aggiornare Ubuntu?
<Mirko> C'è qualcuno che mi possa aiutare ad aggiornare Ubuntu?
<Mirko> C'è qualcuno che mi possa aiutare ad aggiornare Ubuntu?
<Mirko> C'è qualcuno che mi possa aiutare ad aggiornare Ubuntu?C'è qualcuno che mi possa aiutare ad aggiornare Ubuntu?C'è qualcuno che mi possa aiutare ad aggiornare Ubuntu?
<FloodBotIt1> Mirko: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Mirko> ?
<Mirko> C'è qualcuno che mi possa aiutare ad aggiornare Ubuntu?
<galfed> mirko, leggi la documentazione ufficiale; ci metti un attimo e alla fine hai tutto sotto controllo..
<cristian_c> ciao
<Mirko> ok
<cristian_c> ho un problema. Per far funzionare la tastiera con i tasti speciali, ho dovuto installare un programma chiamato keytouch e utilizzare l'editor per configurare i tasti del dispositivo. Il problema è che, nonostante keytouch editor riconosca al volo i tasti e le sue naturali funzioni, alcuni tasti catturati identificano dei codici differenti da quelli associati con gli stessi tasti catturati con xev. Il sistema a
<cristian_c> llora, quando vengono premuti questi tasti, invece di dare ascolto a keytouch, privilegia i codici di xev, e quindi la configurazione di keytouch risulta sballata, ergo questi tasti non funzionano. Allora il punto è questo: devo cercare di disabilitare xev nel sistema e far privilegiare keytouch o altro programma alternativo. Mi è stato detto che dovrebbe essere necessario smanettare col gestore udev. Che cosa
<cristian_c>  occorre toccare?
<cristian_c> ho cercato a lungo su google come disabilitare xev, ma non ho trovato niente :(
<goshawk> non saprei
<goshawk> io cercherei di far capire a xev i tasti non mappatiu
<cristian_c> goshawk, va bè, grazie lo stesso :)
<cristian_c> goshawk, hai ragione, ma io non vorrei usare xev
<cristian_c> goshawk, se utilizzo xev e i programmi che ne fanno uso, poi devo programmare i singoli tasti
<goshawk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<goshawk> visto questo_
<goshawk> ?
<cristian_c> goshawk, mentr einvece keytouch li riconosce al volo
<cristian_c> goshawk, me l'hanno già linkato sul forum, ma non capisco il motivo
<cristian_c> goshawk, cosa vuoi segnalare in particolare di quella pagina? :)
<cristian_c> *mentre
<goshawk> semplicemente era la pagina del wiki che trattava l'argomento. vedo che non è stato di aiuto
<cristian_c> goshawk, stai parlando di Quick recipe ?
<goshawk> sto parlando della pagina in generale
<cristian_c> goshawk, non è che non funzionano le Scorciatoie da tastiera, è che poi occorre assegnare un comando alle scorciatoie
<willy_oracle> nvidia!
<willy_oracle> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<goshawk> scus cristian_c ma devo andare
<goshawk> ciao
<cristian_c> ciao
<gaux> ciao
<shock99er> ciao a tutti
<shock99er> chi mi da una mano con un disco esterno USB che non riesco a rilevare?
<Mirko> C'è qualcuno che mi possa aiutare ad aggiornare Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Mirko, è meglio che installi da zero, ti eviti possibili rogne
<Mirko> ma da dove lo prendo?
<cristian_c> shock99er, digita lsusb e posta su pastebin
<Mirko> non sono capace
<cristian_c> !installazione | Mirko
<ubot-it> Mirko: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<shock99er> purtroppo lsusb non rileva nulla!
<cristian_c> come fai a saperlo?
<shock99er> cristian_c: chiedi a me?
<cristian_c> certo
<cristian_c> ci sei tu
<cristian_c> XD
<shock99er> ok allora:
<shock99er> ecco l'putput di lsusb:
<cristian_c> !pastebin | shock99er
<ubot-it> shock99er: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shock99er> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<cristian_c> e allora! XD
<shock99er> ok scusa
<shock99er> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/723476/
<shock99er> anche fidsk -l rileva solo i sata...
<cristian_c> shock99er, c'è un led sull'hard disk?
<shock99er> sì, acceso ;)
<shock99er> e il disco è acceso e gira come se stesse lavorando normalmente
<shock99er> (non fa rumori strani e ripetitivi)
<cristian_c> marca e modello dell'hard disk?
<shock99er> Trekstor Datastatin maxi n.u.
<shock99er> Trekstor Datastation maxi n.u.
<Mirko> chi mi aiuta a istallare ubuntu da zero?
<cristian_c> 259 GB ?
<shock99er> 160 GB se non ricordo male (non è mio..)
<cristian_c> Mirko, i link alle guide non ti aiutano?
<Mirko> no,non riesco a capirci molto
<cristian_c> Mirko, non è difficile, ci sono le figure passo passo
<cristian_c> Mirko, sii meno generico
<Mirko> non riesco a capire come installarlo trammite internet
<cristian_c> shock99er, ho letto in HU forum che il l'hard disk va su ubuntu
<cristian_c> Mirko, cosa c'entra internet?
<shock99er> lo so.. infatti il disco è da un paio di gg che non funziona (su XP) ma prima andava
<cristian_c> shock99er, ecco il problema
<cristian_c> se non lo vede neanche usb è saltato il colelgamento
<cristian_c> *neanche lsusb
<cristian_c> *collegamento
<shock99er> puoi spiegarti meglio? E' il collegamento usb?
<shock99er> cioè il cavo?
<cristian_c> shock99er, il problema potrebbe essere il cavo, come l'hard disk
<shock99er> già...
<cristian_c> primo test: prova a cambiare il cavo
<shock99er> il problema che il cavetto usb in dotazione ha un filtro integrato e dubito che sia compatibile con quello tipico delle stampanti
<cristian_c> infatti ne devi trovare uno compatibile
<cristian_c> il filtro serve a uno scopo preciso
<cristian_c> serve a ridurre le intereferenze
<cristian_c> *interferenze
<shock99er> ok domani rpovo a cercarne uno uguale...
<shock99er> ok domani provo a cercarne uno uguale..
<shock99er> cmq il dispositivo dovrebbe comparire su lsusb giusto?
<cristian_c> sì
<shock99er> (se il disco è ancora integro)
<cristian_c> sempre, anche un dispositivo non compatibile con ubuntu dovrebbe essere rilevato da lsusb
<cristian_c> infatti non è detto che il problema sia il cavo
<shock99er> già
<cristian_c> però si può eslcudere che la causa sia quella
<cristian_c> *escludere
<cristian_c> provando con un altro cavo
<cristian_c> però devo farti una domanda
<shock99er> dimmi
<cristian_c> l'hard disk è usb 3.0?
<shock99er> non credo proprio: ha più di 2 anni di vita...
<shock99er> e se non ricordo male era già stato rilevato da Ubunto 10.04
<cristian_c> mmmhh
<cristian_c> però devi esserne sicuro
<shock99er> ho scaricato il manuale da internet fammici dare un'occhio...
<cristian_c> bravo
<shock99er> nessuna occorrenza di 2.0 o 3.0 purtroppo
<cristian_c> shock99er, mi ridai il modello preciso?
<shock99er> Trekstor DataStation maxi n.u
<cristian_c> 160 GB
<cristian_c> Hard Drive Interface:	USB 2.0
<cristian_c> ok
<shock99er> sì
<shock99er> thanks
<cristian_c> è autoalimentato?
<shock99er> no (alimentatore a parte)
<airgnox> qualcuno che se ne intenda di samba?
<airgnox> non riesco a fare rilevare la stampante di rete a ubuntu 10.04
<airgnox> la stampante è sotto windows
<airgnox> è gia' condivisa
<cristian_c> shock99er, l'alimentatore funziona?
<shock99er> non ho potuto testare l'output
<shock99er> ma la lyuce del HDD si accende, il disco fa lo spin-up e poi gira...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> quindi continua a essere alimentato
<shock99er> yes
<cristian_c> quindi hai un'interfaccia 2.0 molto diffusa
<cristian_c> i cavi si trovano facilmente
<shock99er> ok
<cristian_c> gli hub del pc sono adatti, perché sono 2.0 anch'essi
<cristian_c> però devi scegliere quelli col filtro
<cristian_c> un po' bombati su un lato
<cristian_c> *su un'estremità
<shock99er> ok grazie della consulenza... ora incrocio le dita!
<cristian_c> e comunque avrai nel peggiore dei casi un cavo di riserva
<shock99er> già... recuperare i dati sarà utopia in quel caso..
<cristian_c> ma no
<cristian_c> :)
<shock99er> lol
<cristian_c> puoi sempre smontare lo scatolotto e montare il disco nel pc :)
<shock99er> sì  questo lo avevo immaginato...
<shock99er> ma se il disco è andato allora le cose si complicano..
<cristian_c> non è detto, dipende da quanto ti chiedono, ma qui andiamo decisamente offtopic :D
<shock99er> ma aspettiamo domani per vedere che succede!
<shock99er> Grazie ancora e buona serata!
<cristian_c> buona serata
<shock99er> ciao
<cristian_c> altra domanda:
<cristian_c> sul notebook è montata la seguente scheda audio:
<cristian_c> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<cristian_c> quando inserisco lo spinotto delle cuffie nell'uscita cuffie del notebook, se in quell'istante viene riprodotto ad esempio un brano musicale, la musica passa dalle casse del notebook alle cuffie, e dalle casse non proviene più alcun suono finché le cuffie non vengono scollegate dall'uscita. A quel punto la musica ricomincia ad uscire dalle casse. Proprio come dovrebbe essere
<cristian_c> quella che mi serve è una richiesta particolare: vorrei disattivare le cuffie arbitrariamente, nel senso di non far succedere niente se inserisco le cuffie nell'uscita, in modo che il suono continui a uscire soltanto dalle casse. In pratica è come se l'uscita cuffie non esistesse più per la scheda audio
<cristian_c> si può fare una cosa del genere? Inoltre vorrei fare in modo che l'eventuale procedura da adottare funzionasse non soltanto sul mio notebook ma anche su tutti gli altri. Come si potrebbe fare?
<cristian_c> ho impostato su muto le cuffie da alsamixer, ma appena lo faccio si disattiva anche l'icona audio del sistema (cioè appare una 'x' nell'icona). In pratica l'audio generale del sistema diventa muto e, se provo a riprodurre qualche suono, non si sente nulla uscire dalle casse. Il suono ricomincia ad uscire soltanto quando deseleziono la casella 'Muto' dal volume di uscita dalle preferenze audio del mixer. Come ma
<cristian_c> i accade questa cosa ed esiste un metodo per disattivare l'uscita cuffie che non dia problemi di questo tipo?
<mk8> salve .... ho un problema .... il RAID-1 sulla 11.10 sembra andare ma in realtà togliendo uno dei due dischi non si avvia piu' ... con l'altro invece tutto ok
<mk8> nessuno ha avuto questo problema?
<mk8> Me ne sono accorto su di un server reale ..... sul quale alla fine ho messo una 10.10 (anche la 11.04 dava problemi)
<mk8> ho verificato anche usando una macchina virtuale VirtualBox ...
<mk8> e togliendo uno dei due dischi (virtuali) non si avvia
<mauro> buona sera
<mauro> ragazzi mi succede una cosa strana, stò installando ironhide, va tutto a buon fine, Però se riavvio il pc mi da problemi e non mi funziona più
<cristian_c> mk8, è logioc, è un raid
<cristian_c> *logico
<cristian_c> mauro, bumblebee funziona?
<mauro> non ne ho idea
<mauro> io ho provato ironhide
<mk8> no ... un raid 1 è apposta per andare quando uno dei due dischi di rompe
<mauro> e sembra funzionare
<mauro> però se riavvio il pc
<mk8> fosse stato un raid 0 ok .... forse non l'ho detto
<mauro> mi da errore quando provo a lanciare optirun glxspheres
<mauro> praticamente non mi carica il modulo nvidia-current
<cristian_c> mauro, hai nvidia optimus?
<mauro> si
<mauro> se provo a dare modproe nvidia-current
<mk8> cristian_c: infatti con la ubuntu 10.10 funziona ... togliendo uno alla volta un disco .... e poi reinserendolo e facendo la ricostruzione del raid
<cristian_c> mk8, l'hai scritto, ma io non lo sapevo :D
<mauro> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_current (/lib/modules/3.0.0-13-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_current.ko): No such device
<mauro> però prima di riavviare non mi dava errore
<cristian_c> mk8, io sapevo che il raid non è altro che dividere una partizione tra più dischi
<mk8> è il mirroring ...
<mk8> quindi i due dischi sono uguali ... anche grub è installato su entrambi ...
<cristian_c> come se fosse un unico disco
<mk8> esatto ...
<mk8> infatti installi su /dev/mdX e non su /dev/sdX
<mauro> avete qualche idea
<cristian_c> mauro, mi chiedo cosa c'netra il dirver con la grafica ibrida
<cristian_c> *driver
<cristian_c> *c'entra
<mauro> bhè al riavvio non lo carica
<mauro> non so perchè
<mauro> prima di riavviare il pc funziona tutto
<alecv> Ciao a tutti
<mauro> cioè per farti capì, se faccio modprobe nvidia-current
<mauro> mi carica il modulo
<mauro> se riavvio il pc
<mauro> e do lo stesso comando ricevo errore
<cristian_c> mauro, ma la scheda va attualmente con i driver open o proprietari?
<alecv> siccome non c'è verso di far andare windows sul portatile e ubuntu 11.10 mi va alla grande, come faccio a eliminare tutte le partizioni e lasciare solo quella di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> alecv, vai di gparted
<mauro> cristian_c, normalmente va con i driver intel + nvidia proprietari
<alecv> si, ma ho paura di fare cazzate :)
<alecv> tolgo la partizione primaria e  tengo solo quella estesa?
<cristian_c> mauro, e il modprobe deve l'hai letto?
<mauro> ovvero i driver proprietari credo li usi solamente quando gli si chiede di utilizzare la scheda nvidia
<cristian_c> alecv, dipende da com'è partizionato il disco
<mauro> googolando
<cristian_c> mauro, mmhhh
<alecv> ho una partizione di 10 gb come primaria e tutto (sda1)
<mauro> e cmq nell'errore che ricevo
<cristian_c> io starei attento quando si tratta di scheda video
<mauro> mi dice, prova a fare questo comando
<alecv> poi ho una partizione estesa (Sad2) suddivisa in 4 partizioni (linux-swap-2 ntfs)
<cristian_c> mk9, controllo un attimo il raid 1, finora mi avevano domandato soltanto sul raid 0 XD
<cristian_c> *mk8
<mk8> dove controlli cristian_c?
<cristian_c> eh eh
<alecv> allora c
<alecv> ma che succede?
<alecv> chanserv?
<alecv> cristian_c:  psso togliere la partizione primaria e lasciare solo l'estesa (x windows)
<alecv> ops solo x ubuntu
<cristian_c> alecv, posta su pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<alecv> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/723529/
<cristian_c> alecv, forse può aiutare anche uno screenshot di gparted
<alecv> già patto
<alecv> come lo posto?
<alecv> fatto pardon
<cristian_c> !image | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alecv> http://imagebin.org/181608
<alecv> chissà perchè seven mi ha creato due partizioni primarie
<cristian_c> alecv, le prime due credo che le puoi tranquillamente massacrare se vui recuperare spazio
<cristian_c> *vuoi
<mk8> alecv: non dovrebbe essere stato seven ma una dovrebbe essere una partizione per il ripristino del sistema
<mk8> è un portatile?
<cristian_c> alecv, però dipende dalla funzione che avevano. A cosa ti servivano?
<alecv> mk8 quando ho installato seven, mi ha detto che era preferibile fare una partizione di 100 mb per salvare non so cosa
<alecv> e gli ho detto di si :)
<alecv> cristian_c: avevo installato xp professional
<alecv> ma da un a settimana che dopo che si avvia mi fa bip e si spenge il pc
<alecv> ho reistallato la versione home
<alecv> service pack 3
<mk8> ah .... questa non la sapevo ....
<alecv> ma nulla, allora qualcuno mi ha detto prova seven
<cristian_c> alecv, quindi partizione root e partizione di ripristino?
<alecv> con seven uguale, durante l'installazione quando avvia le periferiche si spenge
<cristian_c> alecv, se proprio non ti servono le puoi eliminare da gparted
<alecv> e quindi voglio togliere tutto e lasciare ubuntu
<cristian_c> alecv, ma i dati ivi contenuti ti servono?
<alecv> la partizione di ripristino l'ha creata seven
<alecv> cristian_c:  i dati sono solo i file di installazione di win seven
<cristian_c> parlo della prima partizione
<alecv> ma se elimino le due partizioni primarie
<alecv> dopo linux coninua a fungere?
<alecv> non c'è il boot?
<alecv> grub pardon
<cristian_c> credo di sì, perché ti rimane sda3 che contiene le altre rimaste
<cristian_c> alecv, l'unico problema che puoi trovare può essere il boot
<alecv> ho supergrub 2
<cristian_c> però in quel caso è possibile sistemare grub
<cristian_c> non lo conosco molto
<alecv> lo risistemo come ho fatto oggi con seven
<alecv> è una iso di 1,4 mb che reistalla grub :)
<cristian_c> comunque quando elimin le partizioni di xp non le puoi più ripristinare, questo è sicuro
<alecv> avviabile da floppy cd usb etc
<cristian_c> alecv, ci sono varie soluzioni
<cristian_c> anche con live cd di ubuntu
<alecv> cristian_c:  voglio solo due partizioni una linux di 20 giga
<alecv> una di 40 giga x i dati
<alecv> e basta :)
<cristian_c> beh, intanto puoi cancellare le prime due: sda1 e sda2
<alecv> oggi non avevo con me la live di ubuntu :)
<cristian_c> le altre sono un o' più delicate
<cristian_c> *un po'
<alecv> bhè potrei formattare tutto
<alecv> e reinstallare ubuntu
<cristian_c> beh, mi sembra esagerato
<cristian_c> :D
<alecv> e dopo di che partizionare il resto
<alecv> :)
<cristian_c> un bel formattone alla windows XD
<cristian_c> non credo convenga
<cristian_c> :)
<alecv> dopo 12 anni di convivenza... mi sono abituato P:P
<alecv> allora ho eliminato sda1 e sda2
<cristian_c> errori?
<alecv> ora come faccio ad allargare le altre x recuperare spazio?
<cristian_c> alecv, devi decidere come organizzre il disco
<cristian_c> *organizzare
<alecv> nessun errore
<alecv> cristian_c:  vorrei una partizione x linux una swap e al massimo una terza x i dati di backup
<cristian_c> ce le hai già tutte e tre
<cristian_c> in fondo la sda7 è comoda averla in ntfs
<alecv> si
<cristian_c> ora avrai dello spazio non allocato in più
<alecv> come faccio a spostare in prima posizione linux, poi swap e per terzo nts?
<alecv> si
<alecv> è all'inizio
<alecv> ti mando una schermata?
<cristian_c> alecv, la posizione credo sia superflua
<alecv> si ma quei 10 giga recuperati
<alecv>  non riesco a incorporarli nella partizione estesa
<cristian_c> alecv, non è impossibile
<alecv> cioè?
<cristian_c> mk8, raid 1 crea una copia esatta di un disco
<cristian_c> in pratica migliora la sicurezza dei dischi
<cristian_c> perché replica le operazioni su un disco anche nelòl'altro
<cristian_c> *nell'altro
<cristian_c> giusto?
<cristian_c> mk8, mi sbaglio?
<cristian_c> alecv, hai guardato sul wiki?
<kunta> non demordo. come cambio la passwd visto che non riesco ad accedere + come amministratore su ubuntu 11.10
<kunta> credetemi , non voglio infastidire nessuno ma datemi na mano
<kunta> ho scaricato l'aggiornameto e  fatto alcune modifiche tra l'altro anche i diveri della scheda video, ho dato la passwd , ma poi alla riaccensione entro solo come ospite. come mai
<Aizram> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo guarda qui
<kunta> si ma da ospite ho poteri limitati e sembrerebbe che la passwd che digito sia errata. come mai
<kunta> ho avuto gia altri consigli e suggerimenti ma con esito negativo. mi e' stato consigliato di reinstallare il tutto
<kunta> non c'è modo di ricavare la passwd
<cristian_c> kunta, ricordo di averti dato dei suggerimenti in passato (mi pare sull'argomento) ma non hai risposto
<kunta> puo darsi che mi ero assentato dal pc ma giuro che anche se l'hai fatto ho riletto il tutto ma non ho capito come proceder. credimi non e semplice, ma come vedi non demordo. tieni pazienza
<kunta> ho difficolta anche ha dover procedere ad una reinstallazione dal dischetto della versione 10.10 che ho avuto acquistando tota linux in edicola
<kunta> inoiltre googlando ho scoperto che anche altri utenti all'aggiornamento 11.10 hanno avuto il mio stesso problema
<kunta> puo darsi che qualcuno abbia trovato la soluzione...
<cristian_c> kunta, he problemi hai nella reinstallazione?
<cristian_c> *che
<kunta> ho fatto un avanzamento di versione e quindi non ho il cd
<kunta> inoltre ho anche sul pc xp di mio figlio e non vorrei creare un disastro.
<kunta> dovrei entrare nel bios e installare sulla partizione della 11.10 la vecchia 10.10
<kunta> credi sia facile
<cristian_c> kunta, allora non è reistallazione
<kunta> no
<cristian_c> kuta, beh, basta soltanto fare attenzione
<cristian_c> *kunta
<kunta> che intendi per reinstallazione?
<cristian_c> kunta, installazione da cd
<cristian_c> kunta, ance perché il downgrade non lo puoi effettuare
<cristian_c> *anche
<cristian_c> kunta, l'importante è che tocchi soltanto la partizione diubuntu
<cristian_c> *di ubuntu
<kunta> chiariscimi il quindi, adesso cosi senza uscire dalla schermata inserisco il cd, premo contro alt f2 ed entro nel bios  e poi ?
<cristian_c> kunta, poi segui le indicazioni
<cristian_c> !installazione | kunta
<ubot-it> kunta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<reddos> sera quando lancio firefox la maggior parte delle volte devo andare su monitor di sistema e ucciderlo si puo risolvere il problema grazie
<cristian_c> e quando arrivi al partizionamento, formatti la partizione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> reddos, non riesci a chiuderlo?
<reddos> no non si apre
<reddos> si chiude bene
<reddos> e quando lo lancio che non si apre
<reddos> si apre quando ho ucciso firefox bin
<cristian_c> reddos, è un problema comune
<cristian_c> sul forum mi pare sia stato anche risolto
<reddos> ok grazie
<reddos> sai il lik
<Abu> Ciao ragazzi avrei un problema: Non so come fare per poter leggere i file della partizione windows da Xubuntu. Potete aiutarmi? Grazie mille
<cristian_c> reddos, a occhio no, però puoi fare una ricerca nel forum
<cristian_c> Abu, posta ls /media
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Abu
<ubot-it> Abu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<reddos> ok poi volevo sapere una cosa io su  un altro pc ho installato ubuntu 11.10 32 bit  ma e lento anzi lentissimo prima cera 10.10 e andava bene ma dimorto bene sapete il motivo
<cristian_c> reddos, utilizzi unity?
<cristian_c> !veggenti | reddos
<ubot-it> reddos: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<reddos> in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata e cosi la versione 11.10 per aprire ance i gestore dei pacchetti o software center  ci vuole una vita
<Abu> Cristian non ho capito bene cosa devo fare, scusa
<cristian_c> Abu, posta il risultato del comando: ls /media
<Abu> non mi fa niente con ls /media, è quello il problema
<cristian_c> reddos, hai fatto un'avanzamento o installazione da zero?
<Abu> Uso Xubuntu, tanto per specificare
<cristian_c> reddos, con la live hai gli stessi problemi?
<cristian_c> Abu, non cambia nulla, apri il terminale
<cristian_c> Abu, non è possibile che non ricevi output da terminale
<Abu> cristian_c, io do al terminale ls /media e poi invio, ma non succede niente!
<cristian_c> Abu, ti ritorna il prompt?
<Abu> cristian_c, si, mi va a capo senza fare niente
<cristian_c> Abu, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs
<ptux_> salve a tutti.
<ptux_> con ubuntu 11.10 non riesco a riprodurre i dvd video (originali) protetti e non.
<ptux_> qualche indicazione, pls.
<bobbybong> !dvd | ptux_
<ubot-it> ptux_: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<mauro_> buona sera
<Gennaro> ciao
<ptux_> ciao gennaro.
<Gennaro> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<Gennaro> è il posto giusto per chiederlo?
<Gennaro> aiuto per l'istallazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Gennaro
<ubot-it> Gennaro: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Gennaro> ok
<mauro_> cristian_c, ho risolto con ironhide, era un bug :D
<cristian_c> mauro_, come hai risolto?
<Gennaro> ho installato UBUNTU 11.10 dentro VISTA ma quando riavvio non mi peremette di scegliere sistema operativo da lanciare e parte Vista automaticamente
<mauro_> aspè che ti linko
<cristian_c> Gennaro, lascia perdere wubi
<Gennaro> cristian_c  perchè dici questo?
<mauro_> cristian_c, ecco: https://github.com/MrMEEE/ironhide/issues/18
<cristian_c> Gennaro, perché non sempre è affidabile, non è proprio come ubuntu
<mauro_> magari ricapita qualcuno con lo stesso problema
<Gennaro> cosigliatemi per cortesia la versione migliore
<cristian_c> mauro_, quindi hai semplicemente cancellato uno script?
<mauro_> praticamente si
<cristian_c> Gennario, installa il sistema in dual boot su partizione dedicata
<cristian_c> semplice XD
<mauro_> e ma vai a capire che era quello :D
<Gennaro> quindi dovrei formattare
<mauro_> mo sto impazzendo con l'uscita hdmi
<mauro_> Gennaro, ma una macchina virtuale?
<cristian_c> Gennaro, non credo
<mauro_> non so cosa tu debba fare, però potrebbe essere una soluzione
<Gennaro> non sono in grado...
<kunta> cosa strana non riesco a spegnere il pc, avendo accesso come ospite,  ma se vado nella dash, mi richiamo il pulsante di spegnimento  va tutto a posto. che misteri sono questi?
<mauro_> Gennaro, è una cavolata, più facile di quanto tu pensi
<mauro_> cristian_c, sai niente dell'output hdmi?
<cristian_c> mauro_, se non spieghi, non capisco XD
<cristian_c> !installazione | Gennaro
<ubot-it> Gennaro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<mauro_> ma niente...praticamente avvio nvidia-setting, mi rileva lo schermo del televisore
<mauro_> però non ho nessun output
<cristian_c> kunta, non lo so. Hai fatto quello che scrivevi prima?
<cristian_c> mauro, posta il risultato di xrandr -q
<cristian_c> !pastebin | mauro_
<ubot-it> mauro_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kunta> no, voglio capire perchè
<cristian_c> kunta, se salti da un problema all'altro poi non ci capisci più niente
<mauro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/723636/
<kunta> cmq non e facile con ubuntu
<cristian_c> mauro_, è disconnesso
<mauro_> il cavo è collegato
<cristian_c> kunta,dipende da come lo usi
<mauro_> e ho anche il feedback dal televisore
<ptux_> Gennaro,
<cristian_c> mauro_, il comando però dice il contrario
<ptux_> scusa stavo installando alcuni programmi e non ho seguito.
<mauro_> perchè se scollego il cavo mi dice "cavo scollegato"
<Guest47734> buonasera a tutti
<ptux_> cmq non è necessario formattare per installare ubuntu sul tuo pc.
<mauro_> se lo collego "nessun segnale"
<ptux_> semplicemente dovrai creare una partizione logica in cui installare il sistema.
<mauro_> si infatti vedo che il comando dice il contrario...
<cristian_c> mauro_, sì, ma il sistema non lo vede
<mauro_> dove devo armeggiare per farglielo vedere?
<Guest47734> problemi con 11.10 chi mi può aiutare?
<ptux_> l'operazione non è difficile e ubuntu ti fornisce tutti gli strumenti necessari, tuttavia è consigliabile deframmentare prima l'hd da vista.
<ptux_> ;)
<kunta> sonoriuscito forse ha cambiare la passwd da amministratore sbloccando dall'opzione none utente , devo riavviare il sistema per renderla operativa
<cristian_c> mauro_, ad esmepio prova con il tool del monitor
<cristian_c> da interfaccia grafica
<mauro_> no da li niente
<mauro_> è disabilitata la voce duplica monitor
<mauro_> dal settng nvidia me lo vede il monitor
<mauro_> mi dice pure la marca..
<cristian_c> mauro_, ma cosa vuoi fare di preciso?
<kunta> dopo lo scaricamento ho con la passwd riattivato le sorgenti che erano state disattivate durante l'avanzamento. credo che lì sia natop il problema
<mauro_> cristian_c, devo attivare l'hdmi
<cristian_c> kunta, può darsi
<Gennaro> ptux_ si?
<mauro_> xkè devo collegare il pc ad un monitor
<cristian_c> mauro_, sì, ma in concreto?
<ptux_> ti dicevo che non è necessario formattare l'hd.
<kunta> sto cercando di dare + info possibili per la risoluzione
<mauro_> in che senso?
<ptux_> scarica una immagine iso di ubutnu (anche la 11.10 andrà benissimo) e masterizza un disco per l'install.
<mauro_> vuoi sapere xkè devo collegarlo al televisore?
<ptux_> poi fai un defrag di windows e al riavvio fai il boot da cd.
<ptux_> ;)
<Gennaro> troppo difficile per me ,di solito mettevo il cd di ubuntu e dopo al momento dell'avvio potevo scegliere il sitema operativo
<cristian_c> mauro_ sì
<ptux_> ubuntu ti chiederà dove installare... fagli creare unapartizione e il gioco è fatto. ;)
<mauro_> adesso nn ho una reale necessità
<mauro_> però spesso a lavoro
<mauro_> mi capita di utilizzare due monitor
<mauro_> per comodità
<cristian_c> mauro_, quindi vuoi clonare?
<mauro_> si
<cristian_c> il desktop
<cristian_c> potevi dirlo
<ptux_> Gennaro, mettendo il cd di ubuntu provi la live.
<ptux_> non è difficile.
<mauro_> mi serve sia clonare il desktop, e all'occorrenza estendere il desktop
<cristian_c> kunta, qual'è la situazione al momento?
<ptux_> se hai già un cd di ubuntu il più è fatto!
<kunta> anche per stasera niente, vado via e ritornero per ulteriori aiuti cmq grazzie di esistere
<cristian_c> mauro_, sono due cose diverse
<luckysky> che programma usate per il disaster recovery?
<cristian_c> mauro_, paradossalmente è più facile estenderlo
<cristian_c> kunta, fai molta confusione
<mauro_> a me servirebbe poter fare tutte e due le cose
<Gennaro> ho capito il problema, questo ha una sola partizione
<mauro_> quando per esempio guardo un film, clono
<mauro_> quando lavoro, estendo
<kunta> che sto bloccato come ospite, ma ho potuto cambiare la passwd di amministratore, voglio provare a riavviare il sistema per vedere se la presa
<Gennaro> devo riuscire a farne una seconda senza formattare e senza perdere i dati
<cristian_c> mauro_, a me ad esempio serviva per un semplice switch
<ptux_> per non perdere i dati deframmenta il disco.
<cristian_c> kunta, ti ho detto cosa fare
<ptux_> poi riavvii da livecd di ubuntu
<mauro_> Gennaro, guarda che da windows puoi ridimensionare la partizione senza formattare
<kunta> cio installare da cd
<ptux_> e quando devi fare la partizione gli dici quanto spazio gli vuoi dedicare e fa tutto da sé.
<cristian_c> kunta, ma tendi a fare di testa tua
<cristian_c> kunta, risolveresti tutto in un colpo
<kunta> no, voglio capire ilo perche
<cristian_c> kunta, perché non sappiamo la causa precisa di tutto questo macello
<kunta> apposta sto qui e continuo a dare info,
<cristian_c> kunta, ma quando si paciocca con i repo e si effettua un avanzamento a volte i danni sono irreversibili
<cristian_c> che è meglio reinstallare
<Guest47734> non riesco a fare il login  ubundu 11.10 mi riporta alla schermata iniziale e riesco ad accedere solo come ospite
<cristian_c> per questo consiglio sempre di non aggiungere ppa se non necessario
<cristian_c> e di preferire l'installazione da cd
<cristian_c> io ho non ho mai effettuato un avanzamento
<cristian_c> ho sempre installato da cd
<mauro_> cristian_c, scusa se ti rompo, ma mi indirizzi sul dafarsi?
<kunta> ma accedendo al sistema, ho fatto degli aggiustamenti e quindi la mia passwd era giusta , perchè improvvisamente ha smesso di riconoscerla?
<kunta> dai cmq ti saluto e alla prossima
<cristian_c> mauro_, ci sono tre modalità: switch, cloanazione, estensione
<kunta> vado via
<cristian_c> *clonazione
<kunta> ancora grazie
<mauro_> clonazione o switch è indifferente
<cristian_c> kunta, credo sia per via degli agiornamenti ai pacchetti
<cristian_c> è uscito
<mauro_> tanto lo userei per guardare qualche film
<mauro_> per l'estensione poi si vede
<cristian_c> mauro_, quindi a te interesserebbero le ultime due
<mauro_> in sostanza si
<cristian_c> mauro_ clonazione e switch sono due cose differenti
<mauro_> clonare\switchare pper guardare un film
<cristian_c> la clonazione è molto difficile
<mauro_> si lo so, ma in fin dei conti mi serve l'otuput su hdmi
<mauro_> quindi anche switchare va bene
<cristian_c> si devono verificare delle condizioni particolari
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> con la clonazione uno dei due schermi quasi sempre risulta sballato
<mauro_> per lo switch dove dovrei guardare?
<cristian_c> per via delle differenti risoluzioni e aspect ratio (16:9, 4:3)
<cristian_c> mauro_, hai un tastino sul notebook?
<mauro_> yes
<mauro_> ma non funziona :D
<cristian_c> c'è un tasto apposta per switchare
<cristian_c> è un tast multiplo
<mauro_> i know
<cristian_c> nel senso che effettua switch multipli
<cristian_c> quindi switchi finché non ottieni lo switch desiderato
<mauro_> e ma non funza
<cristian_c> non funziona sempre come un on/off
<mauro_> si può fare da terminale lo switch?
<mauro_> così magari vedo l'output
<cristian_c> mauro_, ho cercato a lungo, ma l'unico modo che ho utilizzato è con il tastino
<cristian_c> mauro_, apri un terminale e digita: acpi_listen
<mauro_> lampeggia il cursore
<mauro_> ma nessun output
<mauro_> ora da output
<cristian_c> mauro_, postalo
<mauro_> phttp://paste.ubuntu.com/723650/
<mauro_> premetto che ho il cavo hdmi ancora collegato
<cristian_c> anzi, prima devi schiacciare il tasto
<cristian_c> ovvio
<mauro_> infatti ho schiacciato il tasto
<mauro_> e mi è uscito quello
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> post ail link in modo corretto
<cristian_c> *posta
<mauro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/723650/
<cristian_c> il mio output era diverso
<degli> nessuno usa sane?
<mauro_> ovvio a te funzionava :D
<cristian_c> mauro_, comunque in qualche modo il sistema risponde all'input
<cristian_c> mauro_, a me usciva l'output anche senza collegare niente :D
<cristian_c> degli, perché?
<degli> cristian_c: perchè voglio sapere se è possibile con il pulsante "avvia scansione verso pc" dello scanner in automatico fare in modo che sane salvi dei file in pdf
<cristian_c> degli, devi impostare il formato di uscita
<cristian_c> degli, oppure crei uno script
<cristian_c> mauro_, posta lspci | grep VGA
<mk8> cristian_c: scusa ma ero a cena ...
<mk8> e devo ancora finire ... torno tra un po ...
<mauro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/723661/
<degli> cristian_c: ma dal pulsante dello scanner dici^?
<dimitri> dopo tanto penare con la 11.04 e la 11.10 sono dovuto ritornare alla cara vecchia 10.10 perchè per un motivo o per un altro con le 11 non andava tutto bene.
<dimitri> dopo l'installazione tutto bene ma alcune icone di programmi iconati non mi appaiono nella barra tipo terminal
<dimitri> posso fare qualcosa ?
<cristian_c> mk8, lol
<cristian_c> mauro_, hai la grafica ibrida, e questo non aiuta
<dimitri> anzi ora che vedo non mi appaiono proprio le icone dei programmi icnati...come le abilito ?
<mauro_> mi sta causando non pochi problemi...
<cristian_c> mauro_, per quanto riguarda la grafica ibrida, hai controllato la pagina apposita sul wiki?'
<mauro_> no ora guardo
<cristian_c> dimitri, mauro_, perdonatemi ma ora devo uscire
<cristian_c> :)
<dimitri> ok
<dimitri> a domani allora
<mauro_> cristian_c, tnx per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> se sono ancora vivo XD
<cristian_c> ciao
<dimitri> scanner epson cx5400 come installo con ubu 10.10 ?
<cangaceiro> sera
<cangaceiro> ho un processo "nano" che mi tiene uno dei 2 core all 100%, cos'é?
<ErVito> cangaceiro: è un editor di testo da terminale
<cangaceiro> ErVito, grazie
<cangaceiro> ErVito, lo avevo usato prima per editare crontab ma mi pareva anche di averlo chiuso non capivo perché fosse rimasto li ad occupare la cpu
<ErVito> figures
<danilo> buona sera a tutti
<danilo> c'è nessuno?
<danilo> saluti a tutti. bye bye
<kajino> salve! vorrei un aiuto a capire tutte le cose che mi dice la schermata di chiusura di ubuntu quando spengo il pc. c'è qualcosa in proposito di un processo che ha una priorità diversa da quella impostata in precedenza (non so di che si tratti) poi però si spegne e non riesco a leggere.. come faccio a fermare quella schermata?
<kajino> c'è nessuno? :D
<kajino> di solito quando spammo poi mi rispondono :D
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-22
<zapruder86> c'è qualcuno?
<Odo> Giorno
<gigirock> ciaragaz: sto in lubu 12.04 64 bit voglio avanzare alla 12.10 , ho messo qualsiasi versione nella scelta degli aggiornamenti ma non me lo propone,....
<gigirock> c'e' il comando dal terminale sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<gigirock> si si ho fatto tutto da solo ... update-manager -d ciao
<zapruder86> a chi posso chiedere info?
<jester-> !chiedi | zapruder86
<ubot-it> zapruder86: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<zapruder86> ok. premetto che sono alle prime armi. ho installato ubuntu 11.04 LTS 32bit. tutto a posto tranne per la pennetta usb wifi che sembra non esistere. sullo stesso computer ma con windows xp funzionava
<frankpolidoro01> buongiorno :)
<frankpolidoro01> c'è qualcuno che saprebbe darmi una mano per risolvere un problema in gnome 3 ?
<jester-> zapruder86: apri un terminale
<jester-> !qualcuno | frankpolidoro01
<ubot-it> frankpolidoro01: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<zapruder86> fatto
<jester-> zapruder86: dai  lsusb e incolla il risultato su pastebin
<jester-> !paste | zapruder86
<ubot-it> zapruder86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frankpolidoro01> ho installato gnome 3 su ubuntu 12.10 ma nel pannello superiore le due uniche icone cliccabili sono "applicazioni" e "risorse". nessuna traccia di altre icone. come posso risolvere questo problema ?
<jester-> frankpolidoro01: come lo hai installato
<frankpolidoro01> dal sito di gnome
<jester-> frankpolidoro01: ???
<frankpolidoro01> www.gnome.org
<jester-> frankpolidoro01: sta nei repo
<jester-> che hai combinato dal sito di gnome
<zapruder86> torno fra qualche secondo, jester, sto usando un altro pc
<frankpolidoro01> quindi come posso fare per installarlo bene ?
<jester-> frankpolidoro01: come lo hai installato quello farlocco
<jester-> se non rimuovi quello so cazzi
<frankpolidoro01> è già rimosso, ho reinstallato quantal
<jester-> frankpolidoro01: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-falback
<jester-> frankpolidoro01: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback  con 2 l
<zapruder86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1296976/
<frankpolidoro01> ok ma è sicuro che funziona ? non vorrei installare cose inutilmente.. comunque prima parlavo del pannello di gnome classic
<jester-> zapruder86: attacca la penna e fai vedere il risultato di dmesg
<jester-> frankpolidoro01: funza che funza
<TaLaDo> frankpolidoro01, se vuoi aiuto dovresti essere men casinista :)
<zapruder86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1296980/ penna attaccata, porte usb funzionanti (già provato con penne usb normali) potrebbe essere adattatore wifi non compatibile con hardware?
<jester-> zapruder86: attaccala direttamete a una usb e ridai il comando: dmesg
<frankpolidoro01> ok devo fare qualcos'altro ?
<jester-> frankpolidoro01: terminale la sessione e rientrare sceglindo gnomo classic
<frankpolidoro01> ok ora provo.. vi faccio sapere
<zapruder86> sorry jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1296983/
<jester-> zapruder86: staccala un 5 secondi, riattaccala e fa vedere dmesg | tail
<jester-> non trova il firmware
<zapruder86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1296998/
<zapruder86> immaginavo, ne comprerò una nuova se è impossibile risolvere
<jester-> usb 1-5: (p54usb) cannot load firmware isl3887usb (-2)!
<jester-> bisogna trovare il firmware
<glpiana> ola
<frankpolidoro01> grazie jester- l'installazione è riuscità
<jester-> zapruder86: wget http://daemonizer.de/prism54/prism54-fw/fw-softmac/2.13.25.0.arm
<zapruder86> ok, mi chiede con che applicazione aprire questo file
<jester-> zapruder86: da terminale wget http://daemonizer.de/prism54/prism54-fw/fw-softmac/2.13.25.0.arm  non chiede nulla
<jester-> scarica e basta
<zapruder86> fatto, riavvio?
<frankpolidoro01> avrei solo un'altra domanda.. ho messo un collegamento sul pannello di gnome e non so come eliminarlo
<jester-> zapruder86: no
<frankpolidoro01> come si fa ?
<jester-> frankpolidoro01: clicca la barra col destro del mouse tenendo premuto alt
<jester-> zapruder86: sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/isl3886usb
<jester-> zapruder86: sudo cp 2.13.25.0.arm /lib/firmware/isl3886usb/
<frankpolidoro01> jester- non succede nulla
<jester-> frankpolidoro01: dovrebbe comparire il menu se clicchi destro l'icona sull abarra tenendo premuto alt
<frankpolidoro01> non esce
<jester-> tasto alt premuto
<jester-> e destro sel mouse
<jester-> del*
<jester-> zapruder86: fatto?
<jester-> zapruder86: non scappare
<jester-> zapruder86: sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/isl3886usb
<zapruder86_> scusa jester, puoi ridarmi le righe per il terminale, e poi le inserisco in successione e ti incollo il risultato?
<jester-> zapruder86: sudo cp 2.13.25.0.arm /lib/firmware/isl3886usb/
<jester-> zapruder86_: sudo modprobe -r p54usb ; modprobe p54usb
<jester-> zapruder86_: e fai vedere iwconfig
<zapruder86_> ok
<frankpolidoro01> jester- ho riprovato ma niente da fare
<jester-> frankpolidoro01: se clicchi destro sul desktop?
<zapruder86_> niente da fare anche per me, jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1297008/
<zapruder86_> ti incollo anche le stringe precedenti
<jester-> zapruder86_: ls /lib/firmware/isl3886usb
<frankpolidoro01> no jester, niente.. :|
<zapruder86_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1297009/
<jester-> frankpolidoro01: non ti funza il destro del mouse o hai sminchiato qualcosa
<zapruder86_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1297011/
<frankpolidoro01> il fatto è chenon funziona nemmeno con le altre icone
<jester-> zapruder86_: prova un po a riavviare
<zapruder86_> ok
<jester-> frankpolidoro01: se il destro non funza mi pare normale
<frankpolidoro01> è sul pannello di gnome che non funziona
<jester-> !gnomereset | frankpolidoro01
<ubot-it> frankpolidoro01: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> frankpolidoro01: e usa gnome classic no effetti
<frankpolidoro01> ok ora provo
<zapruder86> niente jester, non funziona, trovero un adattatore wifi nuovo
<zapruder86> potrebbe essere che va in conflitto con il mio processore 64bit?
<jester-> zapruder86: rifà vedere dmesg
<jester-> la trova ma non trova il firmware
<zapruder86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1297035/
<jester-> zapruder86: non centra l'adattatore non trovail firmware
<eugenio> buongiorno, qualcuno usa terminator?
<jester-> zapruder86: da wiki debian: sudo mkdir /usr/local/lib/firmware
<jester-> zapruder86: wget -O /usr/local/lib/firmware/isl3886usb http://daemonizer.de/prism54/prism54-fw/fw-usb/2.13.1.0.lm86.arm
<jester-> modprobe -r p54usb ; modprobe p54usb
<jester-> iwconfig
<jester-> zapruder86: anche: sudo wget -O /lib/firmware/isl3886usb http://daemonizer.de/prism54/prism54-fw/fw-usb/2.13.1.0.lm86.arm
<eugenio> possibile che se splitto terminator in più terminali, il comando che do in uno viene replicato anche negli altri?
<zapruder86> al secondo passaggio mi da permesso negato
<jester-> zapruder86: si ha ragione
<zapruder86> perfetto, quindi metto le altre stringhe
<jester-> zapruder86: QUALE PASSAGGIO
<zapruder86> questo: wget -O /usr/local/lib/firmware/isl3886usb http://daemonizer.de/prism54/prism54-fw/fw-usb/2.13.1.0.lm86.arm
<zapruder86> il secondo
<jester-> zapruder86: sudo  wget -O /usr/local/lib/firmware/isl3886usb http://daemonizer.de/prism54/prism54-fw/fw-usb/2.13.1.0.lm86.arm
<jester-> manca sudo
<zapruder86> scusa sono un pollo
<callix> Buongiorno , facendo doppio click su un file .deb scaricato , si apre il soft center ma leggo: "Non trovato  Non esiste un pacchetto software chiamato «file:» nelle sorgenti software attuali" , e questo con parecchi files.(?!) Grazie
<jester-> callix: che pacco è
<zapruder86> ti incollo tutto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1297046/
<callix> indicator-brightness-0.0.2_all.deb
<jester-> zapruder86: sudo modprobe -r p54usb ; modprobe p54usb
<jester-> callix: lo sai che pacchetti esterni potrebbero compromettere il sistema?
<callix> si , ma mi fa lo stesso scherzo con il pacchetto scaricato dal sito google earth
<jester-> callix: a tuo rischio e pericolo, dove hai il pacchetto?
<callix> se ho capito la domanda l'ho messo sulla scrivania
<jester-> callix: apri un terminale
<callix> fatto
<jester-> callix: cd Scrivania
<callix> cd scrivania
<zapruder86> spero di aver fatto tutto bene ma il risultato non cambia http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1297053/
<jester-> callix: sudo dpkg -i indicator-brightness-0.0.2_all.deb
<callix> bash: cd: scrivania: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> zapruder86: riavvia
<jester-> callix: cd Scrivania  S maiuscola
<zapruder86> ok
<callix> scusa :-(
<jester-> copia da qui e incolla nel terminale
<callix> fatto , anche la riga sudo , e ho il pront ancora.
<jester-> callix: ha installato senza errori?
<zapruder86> niente da fare
<callix> pare di si ti coppio l'ultima riga un attimo
<vic> salve a tutti c'è qualcuno che mi può dare una mano?
<callix> Estrazione di indicator-brightness (da indicator-brightness-0.0.2_all.deb)... Configurazione di indicator-brightness (0.0.2)... e poi il pront
<jester-> zapruder86: per curiosità stacca riattacca e dmesg | tail
<jester-> callix: ha installato
<callix> ok lo cerco provo e ti faccio sapere , a fra poco
<zapruder86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1297065/
<vic> salve a tutti c'è qualcuno che mi può dare una mano?
<zapruder86> @vic mi è stato detto prima che devi chiedere subito, senza "chiedere di chiedere"...
<jester-> zapruder86: sempre non trova il firmware malgrado sia nei 2 posti possibili, famo altro tentativo
<vic> ah ok :) allora ho un problema con torrent, dopo un po di tempo cade la connessione e devo riavviare il pc
<vic> come mai?
<jester-> zapruder86: sudo cp /lib/firmware/isl3886usb/2.13.1.0.lm86.arm  /lib/firmware
<callix> scusa jester , come faccio a sepere da dove lanciarlo ?
<jester-> callix: usi unity?
<callix> lxde
<jester-> callix: oìprova a terminare la sessione e a rientrare
<callix> ok a fra poco
<jester-> se è cazzillo sulla barra compare
<zapruder86> nada, mi da questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1297076/
<jester-> zapruder86: ls /lib/firmware
<jester-> fa vedere
<vic>  ho un problema con torrent, dopo un po di tempo cade la connessione e devo riavviare il pc
<zapruder86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1297079/
<jester-> vic: non penso centri il torrent ma il tuo provider
<zapruder86> ma è possibile che il firmware sia isl3887usb e non isl 3886usb?
<jester-> zapruder86: ls /lib/firmware/isl3886usb/
<vic> @jester e come posso risolvere?
<zapruder86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1297087/
<jester-> zapruder86: ls /usr/local/firware/isl3886usb
<jester-> vic: se il provider non ha la connessione stabile il problema non del sistema
<callix> jester  arieccoci qui , ma pare non ci sia... :-)
<zapruder86> mi dice impossibile accedere, file o directory non esistente
<frankpolidoro01> jester- comunque ho risolto
<jester-> zapruder86: ls /usr/local/lib/firware/isl3886usb
<jester-> zapruder86: ls /usr/local/lib/firmware/isl3886usb
<frankpolidoro01> grazie dell'aiuto
<zapruder86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1297091/
<jester-> zapruder86: ls /usr/local/lib/firmware/isl3886usb/
<zapruder86> impossibile accedere, non è una directory
<jester-> zapruder86: sudo cp  /usr/local/lib/firmware/isl3886usb  /lib/firmware
<zapruder86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1297104/
<callix> ok jester , devo andare , cmq è installato , più tardi vedo ed eventualmente ti faccio sapere , grazie
<jester-> zapruder86:  che kernel hai
<berta> salve, come si fa diminuire la dimensione delle icone su desktop 12.04??? si puo?
<berta> si puo?
<jester-> berta: unity?
<glpiana> berta, sul desktop o sulla barra laterale?
<berta> barra laterale
<glpiana> berta, impostazioni -> aspetto e uin basso a destra ridimensioni
<berta> grazie
<zapruder86> @jester: ho fatto "uname -a" http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1297118/
<jester-> zapruder86: non gli garba il firmware che abbiamo aggiunto
<zapruder86> ah ecco
<jester-> non è il suo
<zapruder86> quindi mi consiglieresti di passare alla 12.04?
<jester-> zapruder86: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<jester-> zapruder86: se non va direi che passare per passare passi alla 12.10
<jester-> zapruder86: spe
<jester-> zapruder86: prima
<zapruder86> si si ovvio
<jester-> sudo rm -r /lib/firmware/isl3886usb
<zapruder86> ci va la barra finale?
<jester-> zapruder86: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<jester-> no
<zapruder86> ok fatto
<jester-> zapruder86: riavvia
<zapruder86> ok
<vic> scusate se faccio l'avanzamento da ubuntu beta2 12.10 64 bit al 12.10 definitivo 32 bit?
<vic> si può fare?
<jester-> vic: non è possibile
<jester-> vic: perchè da 64 a 32 bitti?
<vic> aia :( perderei i torrent...come posso salvarli?
<jester-> vic: e se hai fatto un ultimo sudo apt-get dist-upgrade non è piu beta ma ufficiale
<vic> quando vado ascaricare la distribuzione è sempre raccomandata quella da 32 bit r
<jester-> vic: perchè la 32 bit gira su tutti i pc
<jester-> anche quelli con procio a 64 bit
<jester-> e quelli vecchi
<vic> aaaaaaaaaaaah solo per questo scrivono "raccomanded"?
<vic> XD
<jester-> eh
<jester-> o il niubbo se non si installa si confonde
<vic> oddio allora faccio laggiornamento da qui...ma che vantaggi porta il 64 bit?
<zapruder86> sei un grande, jester-. Problema risolto. Ora sono perfettamente connesso con la pennetta. Grazie mille....
<zapruder86> e scusa per il tempo che hai perso
<jester-> vic: supporta ram da 4 gb e oltre ed è un tantino piu veloce con certe applicazioni
<jester-> zapruder86: ringrazia OverMe che a me non era venuto in mente
<vic> perchè il 32 bit non la supporta da 4 gb?
<jester-> vic: nu e serve un kernel particolare
<jester-> ne supporta 2
<vic> ho capito
<vic> Grazie:)
<eugenio> nessuno usa terminator?
<jester-> che sarebbe?
<TaLaDo> ammazza le suocere?
<eugenio> sarebbe quel software per gestire più di un teminale su una finestra
<jester-> eugenio: i terminali basta aprirli
<eugenio> serve per splittare la finestra in più terminali
<eugenio> ma questo è comodo se una ne tiene aperti più di uno
<jester-> e che ha ce non va
<jester-> che*
<eugenio> jester-,  in pratica lancio un comando e lo replica su tuttti i terminali aperti
<jester-> a quale pro?
<eugenio> jester-, http://www.tenshu.net/p/terminator.html
<eugenio> jester-, per lanciare comandi diversi, che so dei tail -f su log diversi
<glpiana> eugenio, che vantaggi ha questa soluzione rispetto ad aprire più terminale normalmente?
<eugenio> niente di che, solo che invece di ridimensionare le pagine con i terminali lo fa da solo splittandola
<glpiana> eugenio, comunque esponi il problema ch eincontri
<glpiana> *che incontri
<Chandro1> ciao a tutti!!!
<eugenio> glpiana, in pratica se lancio un comando in un termianle viene replicato negli altri...vorrei che fossero indipendenti
<vic> salve a tutti..sapete per caso come creare una rete wifi su ubuntu condividendo la connessione ethernet?
<glpiana> eugenio, non penso che possa essere il comportasmento di default del programma quello di replicare in tutti i terminali lo stesso comando
<jester-> altrimenti a cosa servirebbe
<vic> @jester sai per caso come creare una connessione wifi su ubuntu in maniera tale da condividere l'adsl via cavo? un router insomma
<jester-> vic: sempre che la wifi ll supporti devi fare una coneesione ad-hoc da network manager
<vic> è complicato?
<vic> se mi aiutassi in remoto e ti pago?
<jester-> vic: sto andando a pranzo ma se vai in network manager la vedi l'opzione e nel wiki c'è qualche guida
<vic> ci provo..grazie :)
<jester-> vic: o una vnc http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vnc
<vic> provo :)
<vic> e no
<vic> questa no perchè dovrei usare un telefono
<eugenio> jester-, se tipo splitto il termianle in 2 o più e lancio un comando, me lo lancia su tutti i terminali...se poi splitto ancora un terminale mi da il prompt, al che mi fa lanciare un altro comando, negli altri che non sono al prompt mi scrive il comando lanciato....
<eugenio> jester-, siccome lo stavo provando ma non avevo esperienza, chiedevo se qualcuno l'aveva già usato
<davide_> chiedo skype con ubuntu 12.10 dove o trovo nel repository non cè
<davide_> sto provando ubuntu 12.10 da cd live per metterlo in italiano come faccio
<vic_> ciao a tutti come mai il mio telefono android non riconosce la rete creata da network manager?
<vic_> ciao a tutti come mai il mio telefono android non riconosce la rete creata da network manager?
<TaLaDo> vic_, avrai sbagliato qualcosa
<vic_> e cosa avrei potuto sbagliare?
<vic_> è semplicissimo
<TaLaDo> vic_, parliamo di una wifi che parte dal tuo router o cosa?
<vic_> nono
<vic_> in pratica linux deve fare da access point per il mio gs3
<TaLaDo> ?
<TaLaDo> vic_, puoi spiegarti meglio per cortesia?
<vic_> devo connettermi a internet con il mio gs3 via wifi e non ho il router wifi ma solo eth cosa faccio?
<TaLaDo> lol
<vic_> capito?
<TaLaDo> vic_, si ma sarebbe come dire: voglio andare in auto a milano ma non ho l'auto... che faccio?
<vic_> e no
<vic_> perchè
<vic_> il pc ha la scheda wifi quindi si potrebbe creare un accesspoint
<TaLaDo> vic_, prova a leggere qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=496212
<vic_> non ho risolto :(
<TaLaDo> vic_, non so dirti altro io ho il router wifi quindi questo problema non l'ho
<vic_>  :( va bene
<caraffa> ciao a tutti :)   ho un problema con draft sight. all'avvio si blocca alla schermata principale, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<caraffa> p.s. uso lubuntu a 32bit
<davide_> c'è skype sul repository di ubuntu 12.10 non lo trovo
<davide_> stp provando il cd line di ubuntu 12.10 per metterlo in italaiano
<nicotano> salve :-)
<davide_> mi sapete aiutare ;)
<mibofra> davide_ ? esponi il tuo problema :) .
<davide_> nibofra: skype con ubuntu 12.10 dove lo trovo nel repositoty non c'è!
<glpiana> davide_, scarica il pacchetto dal sito di skype e usa quello
<mibofra> scusa, e allora ? scarichi il deb dal sito di skype stesso .
<glpiana> davide_, quando lo avvii controlla da sè se ci sono aggionramenti
<mibofra> scusa glpiana: non avevo visto la risposta :) .
<glpiana> mibofra, np
<mibofra> ok
<ap31r0n> Help: dopo aver messo ubuntu 12.10 su un pc formattato ho un problema non indifferente: non parte unity dopo il login
<ap31r0n> avevo già configurato e installato molte applicazione ed altro
<ap31r0n> ora dopo il login (anche con guest) mi compare solo li desktop correttamente caricato con le cartelle (navigabili) ma unity rimane bloccato
<davide_> anche se la versione non è per la 12.10
<mibofra> ?
<mibofra> allora, sei su ubu 12.10 ma la versione di unity non è la 6 ?
<ap31r0n> non ho aggiornato, ho installato da zero
<ap31r0n> quindi dovrebbe essere la 6
<ap31r0n> da terminale posso reinstallare tutto unity e compiz?
<glpiana> davide_, sì, la versione è per 10.04 ma va bene lo stesso. occhio solo a prendere 32 o 64 correttamente
<glpiana> ap31r0n, prova a reinstallare solo unity
<davide_> ok!!
<glpiana> ap31r0n, sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<glpiana> ap31r0n, hai mantenuto vecchie ocnfigurazioni?
<ap31r0n> ho installato da zero modificando solo la grandezza delle icone unity
<Drizamanuber> Ciao a tutti, mi spiegate cos'è il portafoglio daemon KDE di kubuntu
<mibofra> aspetta : usa
<mibofra> ap31r0n : usa sudo unity --reset-icons --distro -v
<mibofra> e fai un login / logout .
<mibofra> Drizamanuber: dove salva le password .
<Drizamanuber> mibofra: a che serve il somando sudo unity...
<Drizamanuber> mibofra: sscusa!!!!
<Drizamanuber> mibofra: non stavi parlando con me
<mibofra> :D , fa niente :) .
<ap31r0n> mibofra ora provo
<Drizamanuber> mibofra: ho trovato la soluzione in internet, così non mi chiede più la pass tutte le volte
<mibofra> ok, ma tu hai chiesto solo cosa era, non hai accentato a problemi :)) .
<mibofra> mi fa lo stesso piacere che abbia trovato la soluzione :) .
<mibofra> ehilà nannes .
<nannes> wè!
<nannes> Ma che sei, sparito?
<mibofra> ? dici a me ?
<nannes> sì
<mibofra> un pochino impegnato :D .
<mibofra> ma parliamone sul canale di chat :) .
<nannes> bravo
<ap31r0n> mibofra non ha funzionato il reset delle icone e quando ho provato a reinstallare unity mi ha dato questo errore https://www.dropbox.com/s/fnfp7mgve1u1dd7/2012-10-22%2015.49.25.jpg
<ap31r0n> errore simile anche quando provo a reinstallare compiz
<ap31r0n> nannes era quello di cui parlavo ieri sera
<nannes> ap31r0n: E ieri sera ti ho risposto
<nannes> Se vuoi ti aiuto a togliere unity per sostituirlo
<ap31r0n> ecco
<glpiana> nannes, aiutalo piuttosto a mettere a posto locale che è il suo attuale problema .)
<ap31r0n> prima ho provato con sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<ap31r0n> ma mi ha dato l'errore di sopra
<glpiana> ap31r0n, sudo service lightdm restart    e vedi se riesci ad entrare con unity ora
<nannes> glpiana: ieri mi ha parlato d'altro .. comunque io offro il mio aiuto per quello ^^ per altro no.. perché sarebbe una perdita di tempo. Infatti con lui ho parlato chiaro non c'è bisogno di aggiungere nitente
<ap31r0n> glpiana non funziona
<glpiana> unity --reset
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> ap31r0n, puoi aprire un terminale?
<glpiana> ap31r0n, o non accedi proprio alla grafica
<ap31r0n> glpiana ho aperto con ctrl+alt+f1
<glpiana> ap31r0n, vabbè dai comuqnue: unity --reset
<ap31r0n> non funziona
<glpiana> ap31r0n, spiega che intendi per "non funziona"
<ap31r0n> mi ha dato l'errore "no display variable set, setting it to:0
<glpiana> ap31r0n, poi ha scritto altro?
<ap31r0n> e ancora "error: the reset option is now deprecated"
<mibofra> io proverei con un bel sudo dpkg --force-all -P unity
<mibofra> e
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install unity .
<ap31r0n> mibofra cosa fa il primo comando?
<mibofra> rimuove unity e fa pulizia di ciò che potrebbe lasciare .
<mibofra> il secondo lo reinstalla :) .
<glpiana> mibofra, però non leva le configurazioni esistenti, che credo stiano alla base del suo problema
<ap31r0n> e anche questo comando non funziona :( faccio una foto all'errore e la posto
<mibofra> glpiana: per quello c'è il comando che ho postato prima ancora .
<porto942> ciao ragazzi ho un problema, mi da un errore mentre faccio gli aggiornamenti
<porto942> 'E:Tipo "“deb" non riconosciuto alla riga 58 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list'
<glpiana> mibofra, che era meglio dare senza sudo
<porto942> alla riga 51
<porto942> sapete aiutarmi?
<ap31r0n> cmq sono tre errori "locale: cannot set (...) to default locale: no such file or directory
<glpiana> porto942, scrivi in un terminale cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list            e posta l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | porto942
<ubot-it> porto942: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<porto942> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1297561/
<glpiana> ap31r0n, prova con sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc-bin
<glpiana> porto942, scrivi in un terminale cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list            e posta l'output su pastebin
<porto942> ok aspetta che lo faccio
<mibofra> ap31r0n: prova prima questo comando : sudo /usr/share/debconf/fix_db.pl
<mibofra> poi dai quelli per reinstallare unity .
<porto942> ho fatto
<porto942> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1297570/
<porto942> qua dice tutto quello che c'è scritto nel terminale
<porto942> non mi fa fare gli aggiornamenti ed accedere a sowtware center non capisco il perchè
<glpiana> porto942, perchè hai aggiunto sta roba? “deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tiheum/equinox/ubuntu lucid main ”
<OverMe> perché prima di copia-incollare roba dal web dovresti leggerla
<yari> salve,scusatemi sul mio portatile è installato wind.vista posso installare anke lunux?
<porto942> sapete dirmi come risolvere il problema
<porto942> :(
<glpiana> !installazione | yari segui la guida
<ubot-it> yari segui la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<mibofra> yari: perché no ?
<mibofra> certo
<glpiana> yari, prima deframmenta vista
<mibofra> porto942: il problema ?
<ap31r0n> mibofra non funziona, ma ho capito che i messaggi di errore sono legati al fatto che non è riuscito ad impostare bene le lingue
<mibofra> aspetta che vedo .
<ap31r0n> ora posto l'errore
<mibofra> ok
<porto942> si l'errore, devo riuscire a risovlerlo
<porto942> sennò non riesco piu a fare gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> porto942, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    e cancella l'ultima riga
<glpiana> porto942, salva, chiudi gedit e scrivi sudo apt-get update
<porto942> l'ultima riga sarebbe
<porto942> “deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tiheum/equinox/ubuntu lucid main ”
<glpiana> porto942, sì
<porto942> ok
<glpiana> che hai aggiunto tu e non ne capisco il motivo
<davide_> non capisco funzia il video ma l'audio no, con skype nopn mi sentono
<porto942> ho provato, glpiana mi dice questo
<porto942> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1297577/
<glpiana> porto942, hai saltato sudo
<glpiana> porto942, il comando è sudo apt-get update
<mibofra> davide_ : microfoni tutto ok ?
<porto942> fatto glpiana
<porto942> alla fine mi dice questo
<porto942> W: Errore GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 187206A44933B6AB
<porto942> ma l'errore non c'è piu
<davide_> tutto ok
<mibofra> sicuro ?
<glpiana> porto942, copia su pastebin tutto quello che è uscito dal comando
<glpiana> mibofra, il passo dopo è chiedergli se ne è davvero certo?
<davide_> 2~
<ap31r0n> nannes mibofra glpiana https://www.dropbox.com/s/c4k492cqqa08seu/2012-10-22%2016.14.04.jpg
<mibofra> sai glpiana : non si è mai sicuri ...
<glpiana> mibofra, se magari gli fai fare qualcosa per controllare di persona te ne accerti prima
<mibofra> glpiana: ci stavo pensando .
<glpiana> ap31r0n, mi mostri l'output del comando che ti ho fatto dar eprima?
<porto942> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1297588/
<porto942> ecco
<porto942> glpiana
<mibofra> davide_ : sudo alsamxer -V all
<ap31r0n> glpiana è questo!
<mibofra> vedi com'è combinato il tab capture davide_
<glpiana> porto942, dammi l'output di: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<nannes> c'hai pure problemi di dns, lol
<nannes> non ti manca niente xD
<glpiana> ap31r0n, no, non lo è
<porto942> paullo612-unityshell-rotated-precise.list       precise-partner.list paullo612-unityshell-rotated-precise.list.save  precise-partner.list.save
<ap31r0n> glpiana è l'output di sudo /usr/share/debconf/fix_db.pl
<glpiana> porto942, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<glpiana> ap31r0n, appunto, io ti ho chiesto di dare: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc-bin
<porto942> non mi da niente
<glpiana> ap31r0n, poi dai sudo apt-get update            e non dovrebbe più darti errori
<glpiana> scusa ap31r0n non era per te l'ultimo messaggio
<glpiana> porto942, poi dai sudo apt-get update            e non dovrebbe più darti errori
<porto942> matteo@matteo-linux:~$ sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* rm: impossibile rimuovere "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/*": File o directory non esistente
<ap31r0n> glpiana anche con quello esce lo stesso errore!
<glpiana> porto942, sudo apt-get update
<ap31r0n> glpiana prima incomincia a caricare archive.ubuntu e poi l'output è lo stesso
<glpiana> ap31r0n, hai la localizzazione a balle. quando hai reinstallato?
<porto942> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<porto942> grazie glpiana
<porto942> :D
<porto942> di preciso cosa avevo installato
<glpiana> porto942, oki ora dovrebbe andare anche software center
<glpiana> porto942, lascia perdere i repository esterni e la voglia di mettere la barra di unity in orizzontale
<ap31r0n> glpiana ho formattato ed installato venerdì
<porto942> ok
<porto942> :)
<glpiana> ap31r0n, io ti direi di reinstallare, a meno che trovi qualcuno che sa mettere mano alle variabili di mabiente e ti rimette a nuovo locale
<glpiana> scappo
<elwood> porto942, fammi vedere il problema :)
<porto942> ho gia risolto
<porto942> :)
<davide_> vado a domani
<elwood> per il locale dicevo, cmq meglio cosi
<yari> ho installato la iso nela usb adesso cosa devo fare x vedere linux (scusatemi ma...sono poco pratico x queste cose)
<yari> ma è cosi difficile installare linux
<hallino1> Hola
<zapruder86> zapruder si rifà vivo
<zapruder86> ho reinstallato tutto ubuntu 12.04 e al primo avvio dopo l'installazione mi segnala un errore ad una certa applicazione "jockey"
<nannes> Sì tratta del gestore di driver proprietari
<nannes> *si
<zapruder86> ma provo a far partire l'applicazione per la gestione dei driver aggiuntivi e non me la apre (rilevandomi sempre l'errore)
<OverMe> zapruder86, falla ppartire da terminale (jockey-gtk) e guarda cosa dice
<zapruder86> riporta questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1297684/ e subito dopo un nuovo messaggio di errore
<OverMe> zapruder86, è un bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1054458
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1054458 in ubuntu-drivers-common "nvidia-detector crashed with ValueError in __get_value_from_name(): invalid literal for int() with base 10: 'experimental-304'" [High,Triaged]
<OverMe> lo stanno sistemando
<OverMe> zapruder86, prova comunque a fare prima gli aggiornamenti e vedi se il problema persiste
<OverMe> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zapruder86> ok
<zapruder86> poi avrei di nuovo lo stesso problema della penna usb wifi
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<zapruder86> intanto grazie faccio un procedimento alla volta e riavvio il pc
<zapruder86_> la wifi è sistemata, rimane sto bug ma rimango in attesa. c'è un modo per rimanere aggiornati sulla sua soluzione?
<giorgiomantoan> :-))
<blabla_> salve a tutti ho ubuntu 12.10 come posso aggiungere un programma all'avvio?
<blabla_> salve a tutti ho ubuntu 12.10 come posso aggiungere un programma all'avvio?
<Francesco87> buonasera a tutti
<Francesco87> ho un problema con il programma ClipGrab. ho due download terminati, ma nella cartella di destinazione selezionata non ci sono (!!)
<Francesco87> qualcuno sa di cosa si tratta?
<Franc87esco> salve a tutti
<Franc87esco> qualcuno mi sa dire come posso scarica pm3 da youtube a 320 kb?
<enzotib> a 320kb?
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti ho appena installato kubuntu, mi piace molto il desktop kde, ma ho problemi di surriscaldamento
<ludonabbo> salve
<ludonabbo> ragazzi, come tutti sapete skype per linux è fatto molto male... voi utilizzate qualche client alternativo? se si.. quale?
<nannes> C'è il plugin aggiuntivo per pidgin ... Così con pidgin fai tutto
<helbel> spero non sia troppo offtopic, è possibile effettuare il login automatico da remoto?  mi spiego meglio non voglio collegarimi da remoto in automatico, ma voglio una volta loggato da remoto con la password eseguire il login tradizionale x l'utente x eseguendo un comando remoto! ho cercato parecchio ma non trovo nulla.
<nannes> Però solo chat .. ludonabbo ^
<enzotib> helbel, spiegati meglio
<helbel> all'avvio il pc si ferma al login
<helbel> se metti user e password fai il login
<nannes> ludonabbo: sudo apt-get install pidgin pidgin-plugin-pack pidgin-skype
<nannes> È altamente personalizzata
<Drizamanuber_> a che serve pidgin?
<helbel> io non posso essere fisicamente davanti al pc ma voglio da remoto eseguire quel login
<nannes> *personalizzabile  LOL
<ludonabbo> ottimo, messo in download. Grazie mille, vado a cenare
<enzotib> helbel, per fare cosa? lo chiedo per capire se ci sono alternative
<kanenas> ciao
<helbel> devo accedere da remoto con teamviewer
<nannes> Drizamanuber_: È il miglior client di messaggistica (multiprotocollo) che sta nel giro di linux ..
<Drizamanuber_> lo provo subito
<nannes> Migliore perché supporta il maggior numero di protocolli, è altamente personalizzabile con i plugins (scritti in python, quindi puoi scriverli anche da solo) ed è molto user-friendly
<enzotib> teamviewer non è un motivo, è un mezzo
<nannes> helbel: Per stare in tema ubuntu, canonical offre un nuovo servizio https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3niKXbHQUo
<nannes> Comunque ci sarebbero anche altri modi.
<alitofiamma> buona sera, sono disperato e veramente le ho provate tutte, e non so come fare, ho un problema con l'audio, in pratica non so perchè dopo un po' mi passa sulla hdmi, ho provato a disattivarla dal pannellino ma si riattiva e passa su hdmi.
<alitofiamma> come posso fare?
<helbel> devo poter accedere al pc con team viewer da remoto, quindi con wake on lan accendo il pc, in avvio automatico avvio team viewer e uso il pc da remoto
<Drizamanuber_> nannes: ora devo andare alla prossima
<nannes> ciao Drizamanuber_
<nannes> helbel: per forza con teamviewer?
<nannes> helbel: e il login come lo gestiresti?
<helbel> nannes teamviewer perchè lo usiamo già in ufficio il login remoto lo farei con ssh
<helbel> userei teamviewer anche per poterlo comodamente usare da android
<helbel> mi aiutate almeno nella terminologia di ricerca? come si chiama tecnicamente il login grafico
<helbel> enzotib, non ti è piaciuta la mia risposta? non scrivi più!Se non sai come aiutarmi fa niente, ma così sembra solo che non mi vuoi aiutare perchè non ti piace come intendo usare il mio pc
<enzotib> non so come aiutarti, e sto facendo altro
<nannes> lol .. il login grafico si chiama "graphic login" in inglese .. ma non ha altri nomi specifici .. al max "login screen" schermata di login
<helbel> enzotib, grazie buona serata
<helbel> nannes grazie
<helbel> mi sa allora che non è venuto in mente a nessun altro e da 2 ore che leggo roba senza successo!
<helbel> grazie ragazzi buona serata!
<nannes> alitofiamma: basta disabilitare l'audio hdmi
<nannes> così non dovrebbe più switchare
<nannes> alitofiamma: semplice semplice http://askubuntu.com/questions/78780/how-can-i-disable-an-audio-hdmi-device
<kanenas> notte
<nannes> notte kanenas
<alitofiamma> nannes se era così semplice venivo in chat a chiedere? la disabilito poi da sola si riattiva e l'audio va sulla hdmi
<nannes> alitofiamma: Non hai proprio idea del tipo di utenti che viene qui a chiedere aiuto
<nannes> io non ti conosco e non so cosa sai o non sai fare ;)
<nannes> mi adatto agli standard di qui ;)
<alitofiamma> ...
<alitofiamma> cmq ho provato varie guida tra l'altro con una avevo sputttanato la distro e ci ho messo tre giorni a rimettere a posto
<alitofiamma> ma eliminare pulseaudio???
<alitofiamma> e tornare a usare alsa come una volta?
<nannes> no no no siamo matti
<nannes> pulse audio è indispensabile in un sistema , siamo nel 2012
<alitofiamma> pulseaudio non fa nulla senza dare problemi
<alitofiamma> allora siamo nel 2012 e ancora per far girare un giochino devo smanettare settimane...
<alitofiamma> pulseaudio + unity stanno rovinando ubuntu...
<alitofiamma> cmq tornando al mio problema
<alitofiamma> hai una idea su come poterlo risolvere?
<nannes> sto cercando nelle impostazioni di pulseaudio, se c'è un parametro da settare per disattivare l'auto-detect dei jack
<alitofiamma> ho provato a cnhe con  jak
<alitofiamma> ma si resetta il sistema audio e si setta sulla hdmi
<alitofiamma> quello che non sono riuscito a fare e dire a pulseaudio si usare come predefinita la scheda audio piuttosto che l'hdmi
<nannes> alitofiamma: cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf|pastebinit
<alitofiamma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298427/
<nannes> alitofiamma: mi è venuta una idea malsana
<alitofiamma> esponi
<nannes> disabilitare proprio l'audio hdmi
<nannes> però quando ti serve lo dovrai riabilitare tu
<_Kalce_> buonasera a tutti
<nannes> *servirà
<Ame> ciao
<alitofiamma> ok
<Ame> Come posso installare driver intel?
<nannes> alitofiamma: quindi ti va bene?
<nannes> Ame: Driver di cosa'
<nannes> sera _Kalce_
<Ame> scheda  grafica intel 965
<_Kalce_> uso ubuntu 12.04 mi consigliate un buon programma di fotoritocco?
<nannes> Ame:  beh quella è un'integrata, dovreb'essere gestita dai driver  i915
<nannes> Ame:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci -nnk|grep -iA3 vga
<Ame> perchè su scheda grafica nn appare nulla
<nannes> _Kalce_: The Gimp  è sicuramente quello più usato in ambiente linux
<nannes> Ame: non capisco .. mi servono info sul sistema. Apri il terminale (lo sai aprire) ?
<alitofiamma> nannes si si va bene
<_Kalce_> nannes : ti ringrazio ma lo trovo difficile.. c' è qualcos' altro?
<nannes> _Kalce_: Beh certo, il panorama è pieno di alternative
<nannes> ognuno ha i suoi gusti, quindi dovresti provarle _Kalce_
<nannes> _Kalce_: Ad esempio, puoi iniziare a provare  fotoxx .. Cercalo nel software center
<_Kalce_> nannes : grazie proverò con fotoxx.... grazie molte e a presto... buonaserata a tutti
<nannes> alitofiamma: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<nannes> alitofiamma: Guarda l'ultima riga del file → options snd-hda-intel model=asus ← basta che gli piazzi un # all'inizio e hai fatto... poi quando la vuoi riattivare togli il #
<Ame> nannes si so aprirlo devo copiare quel comandO'
<Ame> ?
<nannes> Ame: sì
<alitofiamma> nannes grazie mille
<nannes> di nulla :D  Forse è un po' scomodo dover riattivare ogni volta, ma è pur sempre una via d'uscita
<nannes> Volendo di può anche scrivere uno script :P
<stefanomandelli> Ciao a tutti
<Chandro1> salve a tutti, che ne pensate di ubuntu 12.10?
<stefanomandelli> Molto carina :)
<stefanomandelli> hanno fatto un notevole bug fix
<stefanomandelli> e le interfaccie grafiche sono leggermente migliorate
<nannes> mm in realtà è cambiato poco rispetto alla 12.04 (almeno graficamente)
<nannes> Poi in questa fase Chandro1 si tratta di fixare tutti i bugs che vengon segnalati
<nannes> Quindi per ora il consiglio migliore è tenere la LTS
<Ame> nannes: ho inserito quel comando ma quando vado a vedere su tutte le impostazioni su driver grafica mi dice sconosciuto... è normale?
<nannes> Di buono c'è il kernel 3.5  e  qualche altro componente aggiornato
<nannes> Ame: quel comando doveva "restituirti" un link che tu avresti dovuto dare a me
<nannes> :P
<nannes> non cambiava nulla nelle impostazioni :P
<Ame> ah :)
<Chandro1> non esiste piu' MyUnity?
<Ame>  Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto pastebinit è già alla versione più recente. I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   linux-headers-3.2.0-32 linux-headers-3.2.0-32-generic-pae Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati. 00:02.0 VGA com
<nannes> Ame: fai questo allora
<nannes> lspci -nnk|grep -iA3 vga|pastebinit
<Ame> nannes: mi da un link
<Ame> nannes: cioè è quello di prima?
<Ame> lspci -nnk|grep -iA3 vga|pastebinit
<Ame> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298634/
<nannes> Ame: Sembra sia già apposto :/
<nannes> Più di così non puoi pretendere con quella scheda
<nannes> Come mai cercavi altri driver? Va troppo lento così?
<Ame> a volte ei rallenta
<Ame> ma forse dipende dal pc che nn è il massimo
<Ame> poi non riesco a fare funzionare il il bluetooth
<nannes> spetta, non è colpa del pc
<nannes> c'è da dire che ubuntu usa un'interfaccia piuttosto pesante,
<nannes> quindi chi non ha un computer nuovo non è proprio a suo agio
<nannes> Ma per questo sono nate delle alternative :)
<nannes> Lubuntu ad esempio è la distribuzione più leggera che c'è, per il tuo pc è perfetta :P
<nannes> Io la uso spesso, e devo dire che dopo averla personalizzata come piace a me, non da più nessun problema
<Ame> devo scaricarla... almeno la provo
<nannes> Ame: ah allora spetta
<nannes> un consiglio, non prendere l'ultima versione (12.10).. prendi la 12.04
<nannes> ora ti mando il link
<nannes> Ame: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Ame> grazie
<Ame_> nannes: ho ubuntu anche su una altro pc ma con scheda video ati, ma sembra nn funzionare bene il driver
<nannes> Ame_: Hai installato i proprietari?
<Ame_> si da driver aggiuntivi
<Ame_> ma devo capire se dipende da i driver o dal fatto che sia un gioco per windows
<nannes> aaah stai facendo girare un gioco su wine?
<nannes> è ovvio che è per quello
<Ame_> eh si
<Ame_> ma quando metto alla risoluzione massima si rallenta
<Ame_> non capisco perchè
<nannes> come non capisci perchè
<nannes> i giochini per windows richiedono certe librerie grafiche
<nannes> anche se dovessi usare le opengl con wine, stai pur sempre usando un gioco che è stato fatto per windows, SU linux
<nannes> qunidi butta i giochi che sono una perdita di tempo, altrimenti usa solo giochi per linux :P
<kanenas> ciao
<kanenas> i repository per la 12.10 che voi sappiate sono usciti
<Ame_> nannes: se riuscissi a trovare quelle librerie le inserirei, cmq molti funzionano bene
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-23
<glpiana> ola
<pitzalone> come posso fare l'avanzamento alla 12.10?
<enzotib> giorno
<pitzalone> enzotib: buongiorno. come posso fare l'avanzamento se non mi esce sul gestore aggiornamenti?
<enzotib> pitzalone, hai la 12.04=
<enzotib> ?
<glpiana> pitzalone, lo fai da update manager come sempre
<pitzalone> enzotib: glpiana: si, ma non mi esce nel  update manager
<glpiana> pitzalone, vai su software-properties-gtk e cambia il tipo di rilasci da LTS a normale
<pitzalone> glpiana: dove lo trovo?
<glpiana> pitzalone, vai su software-properties-gtk
<pitzalone> glpiana:  si, ma dove lo trovo?
<glpiana> pitzalone, ma scrivilo nel terminale, no? fai prima
<baffone85> buongiorno a tutti
<baffone85> ho acquistato una chiavetta usb easycap  che permette di registrare flussi audio e video da fonti come console, tv, registratori, telecemere e altro.
<baffone85> ho trovato una guida per installarla e seguendola riesco solo a registrare il video senza audio, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Noburo> buongiorno a tutti
<glpiana> baffone85, sei su gnome/unity?
<glpiana> baffone85, se sì, installa pavucontrol e vedi se da lì riesci a gestire il flusso audio correttamente
<baffone85> io sono un neofita di ubuntu ma credo di sì
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<baffone85> un giorno qui, però purtroppo non ricordo quale utente, mi dissero che potevo importare il flusso video/audio da vlc
<baffone85> solo che non ricordo come fare
<Noburo> ragazzi stamattina l'update manager fa le bizze http://pastebin.com/rMUb4T2z
<OverMe> !gpgerr | Noburo
<ubot-it> Noburo: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<Noburo> grazie OverMe, anche se non ricordo di aver aggiunto repo personalizzati
<Noburo> il codice chiaveGPG nel mio caso è BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192?
<jester-> 16126D3A3E5C1192 yè
<Noburo> ok provo
<jester-> Noburo: senza <  >
<Noburo> grazie per la puntualizzazione ;D
<Noburo> è dura con i newbies eh ^^'
<Noburo> mhm stesso errore
<OverMe> fai vedere che hai fatto
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Noburo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299512/
<jester-> Noburo: la chiave è sistemata ma il server extra è down
<Noburo> ah allora solo questione di tempo
<pitzalone> jester-: con il live di 12.10 funziona.
<jester-> pitzalone: come volevasi dimostrare
<pitzalone> jester-: tu sei per la reinstallazione, vero?
<baffone85> glpiana: secondo te dovrei acquisire l'immagine con un programma e l'audio con questo pavucontrol?
<jester-> pitzalone: puoi instalalre sopra senza formattare se vuoi preservare dati e impostazioni
<Noburo> c'è solo da aspettare che il server torni up quindi?
<jester-> OverMe: yess
<jester-> Noburo: sudo apt-get update
<pitzalone> jester-: praticamente mi recuperebbe la home durante l'installazione?
<jester-> negli exstras non ci dovrebbe essere nulla da a ggoirnare
<jester-> pitzalone: hai home separata?
<pitzalone> jester-: intendi su una partizione?
<Noburo> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299521/
<jester-> pitzalone: eh, è separata è hai tutto in /
<jester-> Noburo: sudo apt-get upgrade    adesso
<Noburo> "upgrade"?
<glpiana> baffone85, no, con èavucontrol dovresti cercare di capire se l'audio arriva ed è indirizzato correttamente verso il registratore
<jester-> Noburo: sudo apt-get upgrade
<jester-> pitzalone: fa vedere cT /ETC/FSTAB
<jester-> pitzalone: fa vedere cat /etc/fstab
<Noburo> jester-, purtroppo la connessione al momento non mi permette di upgradare la 12.04, proverò in un secondo tempo, grazie comunque per l'aiuto (:
<jester-> Noburo: upgrade non vuol dire avanzare alla 12.10
<baffone85> asp forse mi sono spiegato male, a me la chiavetta serve per registrare dalla videocamera al pc, in realtà mi serve per dare le riprese in streaming
<jester-> vuol dire aggiornare la 12.04
<Noburo> jester-, ah, avevo capito male
<Noburo> dò il comando
<Noburo> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<jester-> nemmeno con dist-upgrade si avanza
<jester-> Noburo: il sistema è aggiornato
<Noburo> jester-, ho fatto sudo apt-get update e questo è l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299531/
<jester-> Noburo: update aggiorna il database dei server se non andava prima pare logico che non va neppure adesso se il server è down
<Noburo> ah ok
<Noburo> vabeh allora aspetterò, grazie per l'aiuto, una buona giornata a tutti
<kos_> salve
<kos_> c'è qualcuno che possa aiutarmi?
<kos_> :D
<enzotib> !aiuto | kos_
<ubot-it> kos_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzotib> !qualcuno | kos_
<ubot-it> kos_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<kos_> ho installato Ubuntu 12.10 desktop (64bit), mi sono accorto non è più possibile formattare i pendrive da unity (perchè non c'è più Formatta nel menù), siccome non mi piace moltissimo l'utility disk, posso reintegrare la voce formatta sul menù in unity come accadeva in ubuntu 12.04? grazie anticipatamente della risposta
<kos_> ho installato Ubuntu 12.10 desktop (64bit), mi sono accorto che non è più possibile formattare i pendrive da unity (perchè non c'è più Formatta nel menù), siccome non mi piace moltissimo l'utility disk, posso reintegrare la voce formatta sul menù in unity come accadeva in ubuntu 12.04? grazie anticipatamente della risposta
<gasta> ciao a tutti, ho una scheda video intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2772] (rev 02) come faccio a capire se sono già installati i driver e funzionano?
<pitzalone> jester-: il programmatore di promogest mi stava consiglianfo di provare ad aggiornare solo il kernel alla 3.6. Dici che è una cosa fattibile e funzionante?
<jester-> pitzalone: scaricalo da http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/  male che vada lo rimuovi
<jester-> pitzalone: quantal usa il 3.5
<jester-> pitzalone: curiosità: promogest che è
<baffone85> ho acquistato una chiavetta usb easycap  che permette di registrare flussi audio e video da telecemere. Vorrei dare in streaming alcune riprese. Ho seguito una guida sul web ma al momento riesco solo a riprendere il video senza audio, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<jester-> baffone85: non penso centri la key
<baffone85> come potrei fare?
<TaLaDo> baffone85, hai detto che ti serve per registrare da videocamera ?
<baffone85> si
<baffone85> alcuni mi hanno detto di utilizzare vlc ma no so come fare
<TaLaDo> baffone85, allora non penso che sia attinente con ubuntu o no?
<kos_> ho installato Ubuntu 12.10 desktop (64bit), mi sono accorto che non è più possibile formattare i pendrive da unity (perchè non c'è più Formatta nel menù), siccome non mi piace moltissimo l'utility disk, posso reintegrare la voce formatta sul menù in unity come accadeva in ubuntu 12.04? grazie anticipatamente della risposta
<baffone85> posso incollare un link?
<TaLaDo> baffone85, se la cam non ti passa l'audio sulla chiavetta che ci azzecca vlc o ubuntu in generale?
<baffone85> ho seguito questa guida http://edo98.altervista.org/blog/2010/07/18/easycap-su-ubuntu-1004-con-laudio/comments/#comment121015-002255
<TaLaDo> baffone85, la guida può essere anche corretta ma se la cam non ti manda l'audio sulla chiavetta.....
<baffone85> potresti aiutarmi a configurare vlc per poter catturare audio e video?
<TaLaDo> baffone85,  basta che da vlc attivi la scheda di acquisizione
<baffone85> cosa dovrei selezionare come modalità di acquisizione?
<baffone85> io le ho provate tutte ma non riesco, forse ci sarà qualche altra impostazione da sistemare
<TaLaDo> video for linux
<TaLaDo> a dopo
<kos_> nessuno mi può aiutare? :D
<baffone85> ho provato ma non acquisisce
<pitzalone> jester-: è un gestionale per negozi che gira su ubuntu
<pitzalone> jester-: quale è il comando?
<jester-> pitzalone: quale comando
<baffone85> se clicco su riproduci mi dà errore
<jester-> baffone85: menu visualizza--> spunta su controlli avanzati
<jester-> baffone85: clicca sul pallino rosso
<baffone85> il pallino rosso non è cliccabile
<pitzalone> jester-: per la kernel
<jester-> baffone85: stai riproducendo cosa?
<jester-> pitzalone: hai scaricato? e cosa?
<baffone85> asp se clicco su apri periferisca di acquisizione, devo selezionare video for linux, giusto?
<jester-> baffone85: non si capisce cosa vorresti registrare
<baffone85> poi dove dice selezione dispositivo cosa metto in periferica audio e periferica video?
<baffone85> dalla videocamera
<baffone85> voglio mandare in streaming
<baffone85> dalla videocamera a ustream
<pitzalone> jester-: devo scaricare la cartella?
<jester-> pitzalone: devi scaricare l'image a seconda dei bit della tua distro e gli headers
<jester-> poi usare: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<jester-> baffone85: apri periferica di acquisizione fatto?
<jester-> baffone85: http://www.coolstreaming.us/forum/guide/29132-creare-uno-stream-dalla-webcam-con-vlc.html
<baffone85> fatto, quali impostazioni devo mettere?
<jester-> stringa per google: vlc webcam streaming
<jester-> baffone85: il microfono funza ?
<baffone85> a me è diversa la schermata
<baffone85> di vlc
<baffone85> a me non c'è directshow ma dispositivo di acquisizione
<baffone85> non mi permette di selezionare la periferica audio e video xké non c'è un menù a tendina ma una casella di testo, quindi dovrei scriverci io qualcosa
<baffone85> e non ho la minima idea di cosa dovrei inserire
<jester-> baffone85: la cam funza?
<baffone85> si
<baffone85> è accesa e funziona
<pitzalone> jester-: mi guidi un pò?
<jester-> baffone85: se si fare lo sforzo di cliccare la freccina in giu su nome del dispositivo in dispostivo di acquisizione?
<jester-> ti dovrebbe comparire /dev/video0 /dev/video1
<baffone85> non c'è la casella di testo, è diversa la schermata del mio vlc
<baffone85> non c'è il menù a tendina
<jester-> baffone85: vlc di ubuntu cosi è
<baffone85> ti posso inviare la screen?
<jester-> baffone85: menu media-->periferica di acquisizione
<jester-> baffone85: se installato vlc da repo cosi è
<baffone85> si ho fatto, non c'è il menù a tendina accanto alle periferiche, c'è una casella di testo
<jester-> pitzalone: fa vedere che hai scaricato
<baffone85> se ti posso inviare una screen è meglio, ci capiamo prima
<pitzalone> jester-: ancora nulla pòerchè non sò cosa sia meglio
<jester-> !imagebin | baffone85
<ubot-it> baffone85: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<baffone85> http://imagebin.org/232960
<jester-> pitzalone: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.5.7-quantal/
<jester-> pitzalone: hai 64 o 32 bit
<pitzalone> jester-: 32 bit
<kos_> c'è qualche altro canale di supporto?
<kos_> oltre a questo?
<jester-> baffone85: lsb_release -a
<jester-> pitzalone: scarica le i mage i386 e gli headers i386 e all.deb
<jester-> baffone85: dovrebbe esserci video for linux2 e se la cam è rilevata le caselle sotto in blu
<baffone85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299656/
<jester-> baffone85: stai con una ragazza di circa 90 anni
<baffone85> spero sia ancora attiva ahah
<baffone85> dovrei fare qualche ultra aggiornamento?
<jester-> baffone85: prova a scriverci /dev/video0
<baffone85> nel terminale?
<jester-> baffone85: li nelle impostazioni di apri acquisizione
<baffone85> sia ad audio che a video?
<jester-> baffone85: apri periferica di acquisizione
<baffone85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299657/
<baffone85> aperto
<jester-> nome dispositivo video
<jester->  /dev/video0
<jester-> o video1 se non va
<jester-> audio hw:0,0
<baffone85> niente non va con entrambi
<jester-> baffone85: secondo ma la cam non è rilevata
<jester-> da vlc
<baffone85> come potrei fare?
<jester-> provare la cam con cheese
<baffone85> è come vlc?
<jester-> baffone85: ci sei o ci fai? installa cheese e controlla se la cam funza
<baffone85> scusami ma non sono esperto
<baffone85> non mi permette di cambiare dispositivo però
<jester-> cosa non ti permette
<baffone85> chees non mi fa cambiare dispositivo, si è attivata la web
<jester-> se la cam è rilevata cheese la becca al volo
<baffone85> cam
<jester-> se non la trova = cam non per linux
<baffone85> avviando il programma mi attiva la webcam, se faccio modifica preferenze per cambiare il dispositivo non mi permette di selezionare nient'altro
<baffone85> impossibile xké io ho registrato, però senza audio
<pitzalone> jester-: mi dice che non può essere soddisfatta, metto la precedente?
<jester-> baffone85: mi pare logico che se la cam funza devi settare audio
<jester-> pitzalone: instllando?
<jester-> installando?
<pitzalone> jester-: si
<jester-> pitzalone: eh ma quale pacchetto
<baffone85> è quello che non riesco a fare
<pitzalone> jester-: headers
<jester-> baffone85: accertati che il mic funzi
<jester-> pitzalone: prima gli all.deb
<pitzalone> jester-: ok
<baffone85> funziona registro sempre con questa videocamera
<jester-> baffone85: audio <jester-> audio hw:0,0   0,1 0,2 0,3
<baffone85> installando la chiavetta mi ha dato questo risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299674/
<superrbbb> ciao a tutti
<superrbbb> sto usando lubuntu ma mi da problemi
<jester-> superrbbb: del tipo?
<superrbbb> ciao jester
<jester-> baffone85: comincia a registrare nella home per test
<superrbbb> del tipo che appena aperto, il desktop presenta delle alterazioni
<superrbbb> come se stesse caricando qualcosA
<jester-> superrbbb: fai un shot  e postalo su imagebin
<superrbbb> capito che intendo
<superrbbb> lo tenevo aperto da 10 minuti
<superrbbb> ora è scomparso l errore
<jester-> !imagebin | superrbbb
<ubot-it> superrbbb: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<superrbbb> però per vedere il trailer di iron man 3 presenteva problemi nel video
<jester-> superrbbb: scheda video?
<superrbbb> i colori
<superrbbb> uso il portatile acer 3634wlmi
<superrbbb> la sua scheda integrata
<jester-> superrbbb: lspci | grep -i vga
<superrbbb> ok
<superrbbb> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<baffone85> ho registrato nella home per test, il problema è solo l'audio
<jester-> superrbbb: scheda di kakka per linux, il trailer lo vedi con flash?
<jester-> baffone85: audio <jester-> audio hw:0,0   0,1 0,2 0,3
<jester-> baffone85: in apri periferica acquisizione
<jester-> se non setti un canale logico che non va
<superrbbb> si vedono sempre a scatti
<superrbbb> allora mi conviene rimanere xp qua dentro?
<jester-> superrbbb: destro sulla finestra flash-->impostazioni--> togli la spunta da accellarazione hardware
<superrbbb> ora provo
<jester-> superrbbb: a mio parere è sempre una vaccata eliminare winz
<superrbbb> ma non l ho eliminato
<superrbbb> ho 2 partizioni
<superrbbb> una lubu e l altra winzoz
<jester-> appunto, tienitelo
<superrbbb> si è meglio
<superrbbb> allora ritorno con winzoz qua?
<superrbbb> non va bene per lubu sto pc?
<jester-> superrbbb: cambiato qualcosa nel flash?
<jester-> fa cosi con tutti i flash?
<superrbbb> sisi
<superrbbb> va meglio
<superrbbb> ma non riesce a usare le frecce della finestra per scorrere la pagina
<superrbbb> ?
<jester-> superrbbb: hai per casi installato un teme non da repo?
<superrbbb> boh
<superrbbb> come faccio a saperli?
<superrbbb> saperlo?
<superrbbb> mmm rimetto winzoz
<superrbbb> lo uso sul pc fisso ubuntu
<superrbbb> è meglio
<superrbbb> grazie dei consigli jester
<superrbbb> :)
<pitzalone> jester-: non partiva. devo eliminarlo?
<jester-> pitzalone: se non va direi di si
<pitzalone> jester-: come faccio?
<jester-> pitzalone: da synaotic cerchi linux-image e linux-headers
<pitzalone> jester-: provo quella precedente o non va sicuramente?
<jester-> pitzalone: non capisco perchè il cazzillo per negozi non dovrebbe fungere
<jester-> visto che non dovrebbe usare driver
<pitzalone> jester-: riuscito! funziona perfettamente
<jester-> pitzalone: allora funza il 3.5?
<pitzalone> jester-: ok?
<kos_> salve
<kos_> ho installato Ubuntu 12.10 desktop (64bit), mi sono accorto non è più possibile formattare i pendrive da unity (perchè non c'è più Formatta nel menù), siccome non mi piace moltissimo l'utility disk, posso reintegrare la voce formatta sul menù in unity come accadeva in ubuntu 12.04?
<pitzalone> jester-: 3.5
<jester-> pitzalone: avevi detto che non andava
<jester-> kos_: fallo da gparted
<pitzalone> jester-: avevo dimenticato un pacchetto
<kos_> jester- devo per forza? non posso integrarlo nel menù in qualche modo?
<jester-> kos_: non uso unity
<kos_> ok
<blc_> ciao a tutti ho un problema...come cavolo si fa ad installare un tar.gz?? seguo le istruzioni ma non va :(
<jester-> blc_: tar è un archivio compresso tipo .zip dipende da cosa c'è dentro
<blc_> mmm faccio la foto
<blc_> http://www.imagebam.com/image/a19374216586609
<jester-> blc_: ???
<blc_> questo è quello che c'è dentro l'archivio
<blc_> Running Tether on Linux:  # at the top level directory of the package: sudo linux/run.sh  On the first run of Tether, node.js will be compiled. This will take a few minutes.
<jester-> blc_: e sarebbe?
<blc_> questo nel readme
<blc_> eh un pacchetto per il tethering
<jester-> seguilo
<blc_> non so cosa si deve fare
<blc_> ho provato ad incollare il comando nel terminale ma niente
<jester-> blc_: sudo Scrivania/sudo linux/run.sh  a tuo rischio
<jester-> blc_: sudo Scrivania/linux/run.sh  a tuo rischio
<blc_> sudo: Scrivania/sudo: command not found
<jester-> blc_: sudo Scrivania/linux/run.sh  a tuo rischio
<blc_> sudo: Scrivania/linux/run.sh: command not found
<jester-> blc_: cd  Scrivania/linux
<blc_> bash: cd: Scrivania/linux: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> blc_: dove hai scompattato la tar
<blc_> sulla scrivania
<jester-> cd Scrivania
<jester-> cd linux
<blc_> ma c'è prima tether
<jester-> sudo ./run.sh
<blc_> non va su linux
<jester-> blc_: per giochi winz usa winz
<blc_> ??
<jester-> blc_: che programma è
<jester-> è un gioco?
<blc_> nono e tether XD
<blc_> cmq ho risolto
<blc_> per il percorso
<blc_> e ho dato il make
<blc_> sta facendo..aspettiamo
<jester-> giusto per curiosità: a che serve?
<blc_> per sfruttare la connessione del telefono via usb
<OverMe> con quale telefono?
<blc_> galaxy s3
<jester-> ciumbia
<OverMe> e da quando bisogna installare qualcosa su ubuntu?
<OverMe> al massimo basta impostare il theter dal telefono
<blc_> eh altrimenti come faccio?
<blc_> sisi
<jester-> blc_: s3 3 aifono fanno loro la d-hc
<jester-> ad-hoc
<blc_> l'ho fatto
<jester-> basta colelgarsi
<blc_> ma non mi permette di collegarmi...dice sempre disconnesso
<jester-> blc_: la vedi la wifi del s3 in linux?
<jester-> collega e metti la pass
<blc_> sisi infatti ora sono collegato con wifi del gs3
<jester-> e allora dove sta il problema
<blc_> il problema è che devo sfruttare la connessione del telefono non via wifi ma via USB
<jester-> blc_: fai da network manager
<jester-> banda alrga mobile
<jester-> larga
<blc_> si..li me la trova ma non è selezionabile
<jester-> sblocca
<baffone85> jester scusami ma dovevo allontanarmi per lavoro, girando su internet ho trovato che la mia scheda è supportata sicuramente dal kernel 2.6.32
<blc_> aaaah provo allora :)
<baffone85> quindi per risolvere il problema dovrei aggiornare il kernel?
<jester-> baffone85: hai una ditro vecchia
<jester-> distro*
<blc__> eccomi..niente da fare
<baffone85> quindi l'unica soluzione è fare l'avanzamento alla versione 12?
<jester-> baffone85: certo
<baffone85> ok allora appena ho tempo effettuo l'avanzamento
<baffone85> grazie per l'aiuto
<jester-> blc__: non conosco android ma il cellofono è impostato su modalità usb giusta?
<al2> ciao! avrei bisogno d'una mano... sono costretto ad avviare ubuntu 12.04 aggiungendo nolapic a grub. questo però comporta il funzionamento di un solo core. come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> al2, è un pc vecchio?
<cristian_c> al2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1084622
<al2> notebook asus 17" diciamo 3 anni di vita quasi, core 2 duo t5750 nvidia geforce
<al2> 9300gs 512Mb di ram scheda video
<al2> 3 gb ram
<al2> cristian_c, riavvio il pc ho modificato grub, riprovo!
<al2> grazie
<al2> a dopo
<fabio123456> buongiorno
<fabio123456> spiego il problema
<fabio123456> sul mio portatile Dell ho la versione Ubuntu 12.04
<fabio123456> e vorrei passare alla nuova 12.10
<cristian_c> fabio123456, consiglio di non avanzare
<cristian_c> fabio123456, se proprio devi, installa
<fabio123456> no no era solo per curiosità
<cristian_c> fabio123456, provala in live prima
<fabio123456> dici così perchè è troppo presto e ci sono ancora problemi da risolvere ?
<cristian_c> così se non sei soddisfatto non la installi
<TaLaDo> fabio123456, scaricati la iso e provala sulla live
<fabio123456> va bene
<cristian_c> TaLaDo, è quello che ho scritto io :P
<TaLaDo> si
<TaLaDo> ma non avevo letto
<fabio123456> però volevo sapere come mai
<TaLaDo> come mai cosa?
<fabio123456> dopo aver cliccato dal Gestore aggiornamenti
<fabio123456> sul link Ubuntu 12.10
<glpiana> !enter | fabio123456
<ubot-it> fabio123456: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<fabio123456> parte il download del update-manager ma alla fine del processo non accade nulla
<fabio123456> resta in standby sul desktop
<glpiana> fabio123456, quanto hai atteso?
<fabio123456> qualche minuto
<fabio123456> dovevo aspettare di più ?
<fabio123456> mi è venuto il dubbio che ci sia qualche buco
<glpiana> fabio123456, parti da un sistema aggiornato?
<nicotano> salve
<fabio123456> si si
<glpiana> fabio123456, usi repository esterni?
<fabio123456> prima di tentare l'avanzamento alla 12.10 ho provveduto ad installare gli ultimi aggiornamenti disponibili
<glpiana> fabio123456, usi repository esterni?
<fabio123456> sinceramente non saprei risponderti con certezza
<glpiana> fabio123456, vediamo, dammi l'output su pastebin di questo comando: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<glpiana> !paste | fabio123456
<ubot-it> fabio123456: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio123456> cacchio adesso non sono sul portatile ma su una postazione lavorativa
<TaLaDo> -.-
<fabio123456> come posso capire se utilizzo repository esterni ?
<glpiana> fabio123456, leggendo la mia frase presedente e dando quel comando
<glpiana> fabio123456, se elenca qualcosa usi repository esterni
<fabio123456> va bene grazie
<glpiana> fabio123456, la cosa migliore sarebbe comuqnue che tu venissi qui col pc inq uestione
<fabio123456> va bene lo farò sicuramente prossimamente
<fabio123456> tu sei già passato alla 12.10 ?
<fabio123456> va beh..vi saluto buona giornata
<al2> cristian_c, ciao rieccomi qui
<cristian_c> sì
<al2> cristian_c, purtroppo quelle modifiche non fannopartire il pc
<al2> cristian_c, senza nolapic non parte.... incredibile
<cristian_c> noapic pci=assign-busses apicmaintimer idle=poll reboot=cold,hard
<cristian_c> queste?
<al2> si
<al2> cristian_c, da quello che riesco a capire dai post in inglese sembra che dovrei poter gestire gli apic dal bios.... ma nel bios non ho nessuna voce relativa ad apic
<cristian_c> al2, che bios hai?
<al2> mmm come faccio a vedelo senza riavviare il pc?
<cristian_c> al2, dmesg | grep SMP
<al2> ho questo problema da quando è uscito il kernel 3. con il 2 non ho mai avuto nessun problema
<al2> cristian_c, sei un grande
<cristian_c> non è una soluzione
<al2> lo so
<cristian_c> è solo per capire
<cristian_c> posta il risultato
<al2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299929/
<cristian_c> [    0.024084] SMP disabled
<cristian_c> [    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
<al2> smp.... disabilitato... cos'è?
<cristian_c> è quel coso lì che ti fa andare più core
<cristian_c> detto alla bell'è meglio
<cristian_c> dopo pochissimo dal boot te lo disattiva
<al2> da cosa potrebbe dipendere? dal bios?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> è come dici tu, dipende dal nolapic
<cristian_c> l'idea mia è questa
<cristian_c> ma non so se funziona
<al2> proviamo
<cristian_c> avvii il pc con nolapic e successivamente attivi smp
<cristian_c> se è possibile ovviamente
<cristian_c> in modo che il boot l'ha già fatto
<al2> cristian_c, non capisco come dovrei attivare smp
<al2> il boot è prima di nolapic...
<cristian_c> al2, non so se si può attivare smp dopo il boot
<cristian_c> andrebbe approfondita la cosa
<cristian_c> al2, prova: BIOS => Advanced => "8042 Emulation Support = Disabled"
<cristian_c> al2, in ogni caso ti consiglio di aprire una segnalazione su launchpad
<al2> e come si fa?
<al2> ho trovato un sito che dice in francese che l'acpi del mio notebook non è compatibile con il kernel 3
<al2> a posto
<cristian_c> al2, cioè?
<al2> il notebook ancora va che è una belleza e non posso usare tutto i lprocessore
<al2> cavolo
<al2> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/asus_x71sl
<cristian_c> al2, ma anche quello ti disattiva l'smp
<cristian_c> al2, ma ti riferivi al bios, o a launchpad?
<al2> al lauchpad
<laidon> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> !launchpad | al2
<ubot-it> al2: http://launchpad.net
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<laidon> rilevo errori di montaggio dopo l'aggiornamento a quantal: i dischi vengono montati (bene) e aperti in nautilus (male), il floppy l'ho commentato dentro fstab ma a ogni avvio dà messaggio di errore nel suo montaggio. Chi ci capisce e potrebbe aiutarmi? Grazie
<glpiana> laidon, per il floppy puoi provare a mettere il modulo del floppy in blacklist
<glpiana> non capisco però il discorso bene e male
<JC__> ciao a tutti
<JC__> c'è qualcuno a cui posso porre una domanda forse molto banale?
<glpiana> !chiedi | JC__
<ubot-it> JC__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<roht> !domanda
<laidon> glpiana, è un bene che mi monti i dischi, ma è un male che all'avvio me li apra in automatico con nautilus
<laidon> ogni volta devo star lì a chiuderli...
<glpiana> laidon, cioè ti si apre ubuntu e parte da solo nautilus?
<laidon> apre da solo i dischi montati, un fat32 e un ntfs
<glpiana> laidon, un attimo e torno
<laidon> al montaggio ha questo piacere di mostrarmeli, non so perché...
<JC__> Ho un PC con un processore Intel Dual core da 3,4GHz e solo 1 GB di ram e volevo sapere se il nuovo ubuntu mi girava bene o dovevo partire da una versione piu vecchia
<glpiana> JC__, scarica la iso, mettila su un disco o una chiavetta e provalo in versione live per fartene una idea
<glpiana> laidon, mi spieghi che intendi per "al montaggio"? se li hai messi in fstab il montaggio di quei dischi avviene durante il boot, prima che parta l'interfaccia grafica
<laidon> glpiana, esatto ma appena apre il server grafico ecco che mi apre il contenuto dei 2 dischi
<JC__> ci ho pensato, però ho paura che essendo la versione live per natura piu lenta perchè caricata da cd non mi dia la reale potenza prestazionale
<laidon> glpiana, e forse lo stesso avviene per il floppy ma non potendolo aprire mi restituisce errore
<glpiana> laidon, secondo me si tratta di qualcosa che hai in esecuzione automatica o in un salvataggio della sessione
<glpiana> laidon, se apri una sessione guest avviene la stessa cosa?
<laidon> glpiana, non provato. faccio ora
<laidon> glpiana, cmq se tolgo i dischi da fstab non me li apre in automatico, ma nemmeno me li monta all'avvio
<glpiana> JC__, che scheda video hai?
<glpiana> laidon, inserirli in fstab noncomporta comunque che si apra nautilus in automatico, per cui il problema sta altrove
<JC__> geforce 8800 512MB DDR3
<glpiana> JC__, e al momento che versione di ubuntu utilizzi?
<JC__> io sono nuovo non ho mai adoperato ubuntu però mi piacerebbe fare il passaggio
<glpiana> JC__, oki, allora dimmi se preferisci avere una versione stabile di lunga durata ma meno aggiornata o una versione più nuova che ha un supporto però più breve
<glpiana> JC__, ti spiego, è inutile al momento andare a parare su versioni precedenti la 12.04
<laidon> glpiana, stessa cosa avviene con sessione ospite: apre i dischi in automatico
<JC__> ho letto qualcosa in merito ma non ho le idee chiare
<glpiana> JC__, per cui dovresti scegliere tra 12.04 e 12.10. la prima delle due ha supporto a lungo termine, che ha senso se pensi di installarla e tenertela per altri 4 anni e mezzo
<glpiana> laidon, hai usato qualche ammennicolo particolare per inserire le voci in fstab?
<laidon> no, il file fstab è identico da un paio d'anni
<JC__> quali sono le differenze sostanziali?
<al2> scusate se qualcuno vede rientrare cristian lo potrebbe ringraziare ...diciamo infinitamente??? grazie
<glpiana> laidon, per cui la tua situazione attuale è che all'apertura di ubutnu ti ritrovi due finestre di nautilus aperte?
<laidon> glpiana, esatto
<laidon> più l'errore del floppy
<glpiana> JC__, sulla 12.10 ci sono gli stessi programmi della 12.04, ma in versione più recente
<glpiana> laidon, instanto comincia a fare quello che ti ho detto per il floppy e vediamo di eliminare almeno sto problema
<laidon> glpiana, non so come metterlo in blacklist
<JC__> quindi magari con la correzione di qualche bug o con qualche aggiornamento?
<glpiana> laidon, scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<glpiana> laidon, in fondo aggiungi la riga: blacklist floppy
<glpiana> JC__, i bug vengo comunque corretti. per gli aggiornamenti, ti ho detto che sono versioni più recenti e quindi più aggiornate
<laidon> glpiana, riavvio sessione per verificare e poi pensiamo ai dischi?
<glpiana> JC__, c'è anche da dire che 12.10 è appena uscita e quindi nel breve termine ci saranno vari aggiornamenti. ma c'è pure da dire che se metti la 12.04.1 avrai qualche mese di aggiornamneti da scaricare di botto
<glpiana> laidon, riavvia proprio il pc
<laidon> ok glpiana, torno fra poco
<JC__> tu cosa mi consiglieresti?
<glpiana> JC__, per un uso domestico?
<glpiana> JC__, se è un pc che usi a casa la 12.10
<JC__> si, compresi alcuni software per me necessari per l'università come MATLAB, CodeBlocks, QUARTUS
<glpiana> JC__, se poi vedi che l'interfaccia di default ti risulta pesante si può ovviare al problema scegliendone una più leggera
<JC__> dove la scarico la versione live?
<glpiana> JC__, dei software che hai detto, dopo una rapida ricerca su google, l'unico che mi lascia dei dubbi e l'ultimo
<glpiana> !release | JC__ da qui
<ubot-it> JC__ da qui: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<HoldenC> JC__, come sostituto free di matlab c'e' octave, che funziona molto bene ed e' compatibile al 98%
<JC__> ma non capisco una cosa, la versione desktop è anche live?
<HoldenC> JC__, si, con la stessa iso puoi provare la modalita' live, e se ti piace installarla
<JC__> ah ok perfetto
<laidon> glpiana, spunta ancora errore: Impossibile montare «Disco Floppy»
<HoldenC> se hai un pendrive usb puoi scrivere la iso sulla chiavetta ed avviare da li JC__
<JC__> basta che copio la iso o c'è un procedimento particolare?
<glpiana> laidon, dammi l'output di: cat /etc/xdg/autostart/nautilus-autostart.desktop
<glpiana> !paste | laidon
<ubot-it> laidon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<HoldenC> JC__, sei su windows adesso?
<glpiana> !installazione | JC__ qui ti spiega come fare
<ubot-it> JC__ qui ti spiega come fare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<JC__> wow fantastico grazie
<laidon> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300088/
<JC__> cmq si ora sono su windows
<HoldenC> JC__, qui trovi una guida semplice allora con tanto di immagini http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<glpiana> laidon, su che versione sei?
<laidon> quantal
<laidon> messa ieri
<glpiana> laidon, ivai sulle impostazioni --> applicazioni di avvio
<laidon> non sono più su impostazioni, le hanno eliminate ora... cmq so come reperirle :)
<laidon> però queste applicazioni d'avvio sono per il mio utente, non credo inficino visto che avviene lo stesso con la sessione ospite
<glpiana> laidon, oki, sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<glpiana> laidon, quando ha installato dimmelo
<laidon> fatto
<glpiana> laidon, digita: dconf-editor
<glpiana> laidon, segui il percorso org.gnome.desktop.media-handling.automount-open
<laidon> è abilitato
<glpiana> appunto, disabilitalo
<glpiana> laidon, e poi prova a uscire e rientrare
<laidon> sempre riavvio completo giusto?
<glpiana> laidon, se te lo faceva anche dopo aver terminato la sessione non serve
<glpiana> altrimenti sì :)
<laidon> ok, torno zubit
<laidon> glpiana, automount dischi risolto! però rimane sempre l'errore del floppy
<glpiana> laidon, mi fai vedere fstab?
<laidon> sì, te lo pasto
<laidon> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300128/
<glpiana> laidon, puoi dirmi esattaente che errore ti da o prenderne una schermata?
<laidon> azz, l'avevo chiuso; provo ad aprire sessione ospite
<glpiana> oki
<glpiana> laidon, dammi anche l'output di sudo blkid
<laidon> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300140/
<laidon> per l'errore floppy devo riavviare così te lo incollo appena arriva
<laidon> glpiana, ecco l'errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300151/
<glpiana> laidon, 5 minuti
<laidon> fai pure
<glpiana> laidon, mi fai vedere /etc/rc.local ?
<laidon> vuoto, c'è solo exit 0 alla fine
<glpiana> laidon, io sinceramente non capisco dove vada a prendere sto comando per montare il dischetto
<laidon> con la 12.04 non lo faceva
<laidon> a me andrebbe bene anche disabilitarlo completamente, tanto è inutilizzato da anni
<glpiana> laidon, scrivi: sudo mount -a
<laidon> fatto
<glpiana> ha detto qualcosa?
<savvo> ciao a tutti
<savvo> sono nuovo di questa chat
<glpiana> !ciao | savvo
<ubot-it> savvo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<savvo> grazie ragazzi
<savvo> per l'accoglienza
<laidon> glpiana, nessun output
<glpiana> !enter | savvo
<ubot-it> savvo: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<savvo> ok scusatemi
<glpiana> laidon, proviamo una cosa: edita /etc/fstab  e aggiungi un altro # davanti alla riga del floppy
<laidon> doppia potenza? ;)
<glpiana> laidon, poi riavvia e vediamo. se te lo fa ancora, io proverei a disabilitarlo da bios
<OverMe> \o
<glpiana> lol
<laidon> dal bios è già disabilitato credo, nel senso che ho tolto il boot da floppy, non so se intendi quello
<laidon> riavvio
<glpiana> laidon, avvia gnome-disk-utility
<savvo> ragazzi poi se posso, avrei un paio di cose da chiedervi la prima domanda è se questa chat aiuta gli utenti inepserti come me  a conoscere e ad utilizzare al meglio ubuntu?
<laidon> glpiana, lo installo
<glpiana> laidon, no
<laidon> ah ok
<laidon> perché mi dava comando sconosciuto
<glpiana> savvo, questa è una chat di supporto tecnico. qui se hai problemi col software o con l'installazione li esponi e chi sa ti aiuta
<glpiana> savvo, invece er chiedere informazioni e approfondimenti puoi usare il canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> laidon, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep gnome-disk             e dimmi se ti da qualcosa
<laidon> glpiana, ii  gnome-disk-utility                        3.6.1-0ubuntu1                            i386         manage and configure disk drives and media
<glpiana> laidon, ora dai: dpkg -L gnome-disk-utility      e metti su pastebin
<savvo> allora vi espongo un problemino che ho riscontrato monnlight non mi va tanto bene con la nuova versione di firefox quindi non riesco a vedere le dirette rai ho letto svariati forum ma non trovo una soluzione e speravo che voi gentilmente potevate essere d'aiuto
<laidon> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300219/
<glpiana> savvo, moonlight purtroppo cerca di stare dietro alle modifiche che fanno sui siti ma non sempre ci riesce. è comuqnue software esterno e qui non c'è supporto. ti consiglio di cercare sul forum
<glpiana> !forum | savvo
<ubot-it> savvo: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<savvo> ok grazie
<laidon> savvo
<savvo> laidon volevi dirmi qualcosa
<laidon> esiste un'estensione di firefox per la rai
<savvo> davvero?
<laidon> sì, se la trovo te la metto
<savvo> grazie mille
<glpiana> laidon, niente, mi sa che non è quello che serve
<laidon> savvo, https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/raismth/
<savvo> ok
<laidon> glpiana, provo a riavviare col doppio # davanti?
<glpiana> laidon, sì, ma dubito faccia qualcosa. visto il punto di mount è qualcosa che avevi creato tu con altro
<OverMe> laidon, dal bios c'è proprio l'opzione per disabilitarlo, non solo levarlo dal boot
<glpiana>  /media/laidon/disk
<laidon> uhm... sto punto di mount mi risulta nuovo, manco lo ricordo
<laidon> mal che vada lo scollego fisicamente
<laidon> OverMe, hai idea di come si chiami l'opzione per disabilitarlo?
<OverMe> al volo, no
<laidon> lo spulcerò un po'
<laidon> un'altra cosa: per errore ho eliminato dal launcher uno dei 2 dischi montati. come posso rimetterlo?
<laidon> volevo fare blocca e invece era già bloccato e l'ho sbloccato...
<laidon> fatto, è bastato trascinarlo dalla dash :)
<laidon> ragazzi, grazie di tutto l'aiuto
<zorgon> scusate, io ho un asus 1025C e dopo aver installato ubuntu, non parte e si ferma a una schermata solo testo con ultima riga: starting cpu inerrupts balancing daemon        [ok] o simili... mi potete aiutare? come
<zorgon> cosa faccio?
<zorgon> scusate, io ho un asus 1025C e dopo aver installato ubuntu, non parte e si ferma a una schermata solo testo con ultima riga: starting cpu inerrupts balancing daemon        [ok] o simili... mi potete aiutare?
<zorgon> cosa faccio?
<enzotib> zorgon, che versione hai installato?
<zorgon> si, scusate, 12.10
<enzotib> zorgon, versioni precedenti funzionavano?
<zorgon> si, ma la risoluzione era sbagliata
<enzotib> zorgon, che scheda grafica hai?
<erchina> ciao a tutti gli ubuntuers :)
<zorgon> e non era possibile cambiarla dal default 800*600
<erchina> c'è qualcuno di voi che mastic di pfsense?
<erchina> thx
<enzotib> !qualcuno | erchina
<ubot-it> erchina: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<erchina> ok ok
<zorgon> enzotib: intal gma3600
<erchina> solo che x la mia domanda mi allargo a pfsense oltre che ubuntu
<zorgon> è un problema famoso con le vecchie versioni
<enzotib> zorgon, strano, in genere le intel funzionano senza sbattere tanto
<zorgon> enzotib: è vero
<enzotib> erchina, e che sarebbe pfsense?
<erchina> un firewall, BSD
<enzotib> zorgon, con la live funziona?
<zorgon> ma ora non riesco a capire perchè non parte
<zorgon> no
<zorgon> stesso problema anche in failsafe
<erchina> mi gira su una lan per dare possibilità di accesso a internet
<erchina> insieme a un ubu-server con apache e servizio DNS
<zorgon> enzotib: e non avevo voglia di spulciare un modo per la vecchia versione
<erchina> mi conviene su un canalae pfsense?
<zorgon> enzotib: volevo andare direttamente alla nuova
<enzotib> zorgon, se non funziona con la live, mi pare difficile risolvere
<zorgon> l'installer funziona ma la live da lo stesso problema...
<erchina> la situazione è questa: un utente LAN accede a una pag di login su firewall.dominio.org
<zorgon> avevano annunciato che avrebbero sistemato questi problemi con la 12.10 per il mio computer, ma...
<erchina> se la macchina col serv DNS questa login è inaccessibile
<erchina> se la macchina col serv DNS è down questa login è inaccessibile
<erchina> è possibile far giungere cmq gli utenti sul login?che ad es. è 192.168.1.1?
<erchina> senza DNS?Come?
<zorgon> enzotib: l'asus vende un netbook con hardware uguale e con ubuntu preinstallato... ma come fanno?
<enzotib> zorgon, ho visto un thread a proposito
<enzotib> zorgon, ma su un terminale virtuale, con Ctrl-Alt-F1, riesci ad andarci?
<erchina> grazie
<erchina> anticipatamente
<zorgon> enzotib: no, ma posso farlo da recovery
<enzotib> zorgon, l'hai già provato? il recovery funziona?
<zorgon> enzotib: failsafex stesso problema, ma da recovery avvio la shell root
<enzotib> e dal recovery riesci ad andare in rete?
<stevr1it> ho un problema abbastanza impegnativo che si trascina da ubuntu 12.04 e continue con ubuntu 12.10. quando ricevo un video da skype 4 misi resetta re riparte la sessione, chiudendo tutto. Ho cercato sul web ma non ho trovato soluzione, ho provato a reinstallare una versione pulita di ubuntu , ma non cambia nulla, ho cancellato la cartella .skype dalla home ma dopo un po' riprende il problema che è davvero difficile da gestire per
<stevr1it> chi come me ci lavora con skype. qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi?
<zorgon> enzotib: se la abilito con il comando di recovery si impalla, ma me la avvio da shell root comando per comando...
<zorgon> e funziona
<jobo> buonasera
<jobo> ho un problema di installazione
<jobo> qualcuno ha 5 minuti liberi ?
<zorgon> quale è il tuo problema?
<jobo> devo installare lubuntu (o ubuntu, uguale) su un portatile acer aspire 1700. quando mi parte l'installazione, dopo aver selezionato "installa" lo schermo fa il matto
<zorgon> cioè?
<jobo> nel senso che i colori sono tutti sbagliati e sfarfalla
<jobo> non riesco ad andare avanti
<jobo> ho letto che un problema potrebbe essera la scheda video,
<jobo> nvidia
<jobo> però sui forum tanti hanno installato la distro...
<jobo> sul aspire 1700
<jobo> come posso fare?
<zorgon> hai un sistema ibrido? (grafica intel + nvidia)
<jobo> forse si..
<jobo> non so, è il pc vecchio del mio collega
<jobo> aveva xp
<zorgon> ma vecchio quanto?
<jobo> visto che era lentissimo, gli ho proposto di installare lubuntu
<jobo> penso 7-8 anni
<jobo> ha una scheda nvidia ge forse fx go 5600
<jobo> force
<zorgon> puzza di problema con la scheda grafica, ma è strano che capiti nell'installazione
<zorgon> hai provato solo lubuntu?
<jobo> ho provato tutto
<jobo> ubuntu
<jobo> xubuntu
<jobo> kubuntu
<FloodBotIt2> jobo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jobo> e lubuntu
<zorgon> e sempre lo stesso problema?
<zorgon> jobo, non so che dirti. non ho mai avuto un problema del genere con l'installer. dovrebbe girare in grafica bassa...
<jobo> si
<zorgon> hai provato l'installer solo testo? quello via rete...
<jobo> scusa non so cosa deevo fare con  la punteggiatura?
<jobo> ho fatto installazione con cd alternate...come posso fare con via rete?
<jobo> in cso provo ad entrare in chat domani.. adesso devo andare...
<jobo> grazie e ciao intanto!
<zorgon> ciao
<giallo> c'è nesuno?
<JC__> ciao
<giallo> esistono
<giallo> olè o bisogno di aiuto---
<giallo> ho
<giallo> ciao
<giallo> ho partizionato il mio hd per avere dual boot, avendo poca ram st installando xubuntu... mi chiede se debbo aggionare durante l'installazione e non so cosa fare---
<giallo> SUDO - rispondete
<al2> ciao a tutti. utilizzo lubuntu. quando cerco di ottenere una versione avanzata del mixer audio esce fuori una finestra che si chiama alsa mixer che però sembra un applicazione dos. io vorrei pulseaudio ma se provo ad installarlo il terminale dice che c'è già. non posso togliere alsa-mixer o alsa-base perchè porterebbe con se lubuntu-desktop e peggio lubuntu-core. come posso fare ad avere pulse audio e non alsa mixer?
<al2> giallo, se hai poca ram dovevi installare Lubuntu e non Xubuntu
<giallo> cosi mi hanno consigliato....
<al2> ti hanno consigliato non per il meglio. quanta ram hai
<giallo> 502
<al2> non ti andrà bene. cmq.
<al2> puoi aggiornare la distribuzione anche in fase di installazione
<giallo> infatti ho visto che col cd live crashava con un semplice video youtube
<giallo> intendi che sarà lento?
<al2> fai una cosa scaricati lubuntu
<al2> che processore hai
<al2> e che scheda video hai
<giallo> si
<giallo> se mi dici cosa scrivere nel terminale te lo dico
<giallo> ah no ce l'ho aspe
<giallo> iao a tutti, ho appena finito di leggere la guida per installare ubuntu per utenti inesperti. Ho u intel dual cpu 2160 con 504 di ram e 1.80 ghz 1.18 ghz e 130 gb liberi su hd Uso windows xp sp2 e open office perchè non si riesce a installare nemmeno il pacchetto office.
<al2> sudo lshw
<al2> ok
<al2> con così poca ram devi stare attento ad aprire poche finestre. swapperà molto sul disco quindi non potrà essere velocissimo
<al2> a che punto dell'installazione sei
<giallo> ciao, con 512 mb di ram la vedo dura usare ubuntu con unity, io opterei per xubuntu ( praticamente è ubuntu con un gestore grafici più"leggero" ) i programmi sono praticamente identici.
<giallo> questo è il consiglio che mi hanno dato
<al2> e hanno fatto bene, ma Lubuntu è ancora meglio
<al2> più leggero
<giallo> ho dato solo la lingua  avevo sentito parlare di mint
<al2> andiamo avanti con l'installazione
<al2> e alla fine vediamo come reagisce
<giallo> volendo sospendo e mi scarico un mirror 32 bit di lubuntu
<al2> fallo
<giallo> ho dato 20 giga per la swap
<al2> scaricati lubuntu
<al2> 20 giga ?... ma no
<giallo> ehhehh
<giallo> ne avevo in abbondanza
<al2> hai detto di avere 130 gb di spazio?
<giallo> si
<al2> ok 1,5 giga di spazio per la swap
<giallo> 30 ntsf 80 xubuntu 20 swap e il resto è recovery
<al2> fallo diventare 30 ntfs
<al2> 98,5 Lubuntu
<al2> 1,5 swap
<giallo> allora senti, intanto grazie, ripartiziono... poi scarico lubuntu e se ho bisogno nei prossimi giorni vi chiedo aiuto  OK SCRITTO
<giallo> una info
<al2> ok
<giallo> back track c'è già o va scaricato dopo?
<al2> back track??
<al2> ma che c'entra?
<al2> scaricati Lubuntu
<giallo> non ho mai capito se è un software contenuto in ubuntu xubuntu o è una cosa a parte
<al2> è una distro con caratteristiche particolari
<al2> lascia perdere
<giallo> haha
<al2> e installati Lubuntu
<giallo> ok, ma mi rimane il dubbio..
<giallo> intanto grazie...
<al2> ciao a tutti. utilizzo lubuntu. quando cerco di ottenere una versione avanzata del mixer audio esce fuori una finestra che si chiama alsa mixer che però sembra un applicazione dos. io vorrei pulseaudio ma se provo ad installarlo il terminale dice che c'è già. non posso togliere alsa-mixer o alsa-base perchè porterebbe con se lubuntu-desktop e peggio lubuntu-core. come posso fare ad avere pulse audio e non  alsa mixer?
<filo1234> al2: cosa vuol dire una "versione avanzata del mixer audio" ?
<al2> filo1234, tasto destro sull'icona del volume, impostazioni controllo volume
<al2> dovrebbe apparire pulse audio
<al2> e invece alsamixer
<filo1234> al2: pavucontrol è installto?
<JahLive> buonasera a tutti
<JahLive> qualcuno mi sa dire come posso controllare il bitrate di un mp3?
<hallino1> Problemi con dist-upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300714/
<hallino1> Se qualcuno gentilmente potrebbe darmi una mano, ne sarei grato :)
<hallino1> !key
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'key'
<hallino1> Si è risolto da solo lol Grazie a tutti lo stesso
<andrea> hi
<ale59> c'è qualcuno
<ale59> ?
<nannes> Sì
<ale59> ho un problema con la webcam
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> quante volte bisogna ripeterlo -.-
<nannes> !veggenti | ale59
<ubot-it> ale59: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<ale59> appena provo ad accenderla(solo in rete perchè ho scaricato cheese e funziona benissimo)c'è la finestrella di adobe e li si blocca tutto
<nannes> apri il terminale
<ale59> ok
<nannes> { dpkg -l|egrep 'flash|ndis|swf|gnash|smash|spark|nsplugin';sudo lshw -c cpu;}|pastebinit
<ale59> ok fatto
<ale59> non funziona comunque
<ilpinguino89> helllo
<ilpinguino89> ciao
<nannes> -.-
<samed> Buonasera a tutti chi mi può dare una mano a configurare la una stampante hp laserjet p1102w il sistema me la riconosce ma non mi stampa
<massy> ciao
<stefanomandelli> Ciao a tutti !
<NetBIOS> sera
<stefanomandelli> Ciao NetBIOS
<NetBIOS> ciao stefano
<NetBIOS> quale distribuzione consigliate per apprendere le basi
<NetBIOS> sono alle prime armi attualmente ho la 12.04 TLS
<stefanomandelli> ubuntu è ottima per iniziare
<stefanomandelli> indipendentemente dalla versione
<nannes> NetBIOS: dipende da quale tipo di approccio vuoi avere con linux
<nannes> NetBIOS: e anche dalle conoscenze generali sul computing che già possiedi
<stefanomandelli> per esempio una delle prime cose che puoi iniziare ad imparare, è un'installazione decente, con le partizioni del disco fatte a mano e settate secondo i tuoi bisogni
<NetBIOS> esatto
<NetBIOS> infatti per il momento l ho installata su windows perchè sono andato un po in panne
<NetBIOS> a vedere tutte le imp di partizione
<NetBIOS> ora mi sto documentando
<riccardo65> sera
<NetBIOS> sera
<NetBIOS> come conoscenze lavoro come informatico pero' fin ora ho lavorato soltanto su  so win
<NetBIOS> diciamo che le mie esigenze sono di imparare, capire come è strutturato esercitandomi dal terminale
<riccardo65> ho installato in ubuntu 12.04 java version "1.7.0_07", però nei plugn di chrome non appare java e non riesco a visualizzare le pagine in quanto mi dice che manca il PLUG-IN JAVA-TM  come risolvo il problema ?
<stefanomandelli> che pacchetto hai installato?
<stefanomandelli> in teoria ora il vecchio java è stato sostituito da openjdk-6-jre
<stefanomandelli> (vabhe non guardare la versione la mia è vecchia)
<stefanomandelli> cmq con openjdk
<stefanomandelli> dovrebbe installarti in automatico anche i plug-in per i browser web
<riccardo65> dando java -version  mi da   java version "1.7.0_07"  OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea7 2.3.2) (7u7-2.3.2a-0ubuntu0.12.04.1)  OpenJDK Client VM (build 23.2-b09, mixed mode, sharing)
<stefanomandelli> ok !
<nannes> riccardo65: Il mio consiglio iniziale sarebbe "lascia chrome e passa a firefox, più completo e personalizzabile, e con un occhio in più alla privacy"
<nannes> Però se proprio lo vuoi tenere, sappi che per fargli rilevare il plugin java (qualunque versione tu abbia installato) occorre mettere il file con estensione ".so" nella cartella plugins di chrome
<nannes> Se non vuoi copiare il file intero, puoi direttamente fare un link a quello originale
<riccardo65> nannes,   anche con firefox stesso problema
<nannes> riccardo65: benissimo, allora fermo
<nannes> riccardo65:  dpkg -l | grep -Ei 'java|jre'
<opto> salve a tutti
<riccardo65> nannes,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301088/
<nannes> riccardo65: versione di ubuntu?
<riccardo65> 12.04
<opto> ho appena aggiornato da 12.04 a 12.10 ed è sparito la barra di unity. ho provato a seguire alcune delle indicazioni trovate sul forum come unity -reset da terminale ma compare la risposta che è un'opzione deprecata
<nannes> riccardo65, dai quest'altro (tutto insieme)   →   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer && sudo apt-get purge openjdk*
<nannes> opto: non sono esperto di unity, però posso consigliarti come sostituirlo con un DE migliore come  gnome-shell
<nannes> risolverebbe il problema
<opto> come posso fare?
<elwood> opto, alt+f2 e scrivi solo r. dovrebbe riavviare unitu ma non so se è questo che cerchi
<opto> adesso segno le soluzioni proposte perchè ho dovuto far partire il pc con una live
<nannes> opto: ecco qui il comando   →    wget -O unityreplace http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=GrA3Any2 && chmod +x unityreplace && sudo bash unityreplace
<elwood> opto, se il problema si ripropone nonostante il riavvio la mia soluzione non serve a nulla. puoi evitarla
<nannes> con questo unity andrà via e verrà sostituito dal (superiore) gnome-shell
<opto> grazie ora provo
<riccardo65> nannes,  grazie
<riccardo65> funziona sia con chrome che con firefox
<nannes> ;)
<nannes> riccardo65: beh, però usa firefox :P :P
<nannes> a chrome non interessa molto la privacy degli utenti :/
<riccardo65> nannes, ho un pc vecchio, firefox è pesante rispetto a chrome
<nannes> capisco .. beh ci sono anche browsers leggeri (come midori) .. lo stesso "opera" è leggero e potente al tempo stesso
<nannes> ciò che voglio farti capire è che a google della tua privacy non importa un fico secco. Poi, se a te non importa, allora puoi usare tranquillamente chrome/chromium ;)
<riccardo65> nannes,  cosigli opera ?
<nannes> assolutamente sì. Sicuramente meglio di google chrome
<riccardo65> ok
<nannes> Però dai un'occhiata anche a midori , il browser super-leggero open source
<nannes> occupa poco, provare non costa nulla
<riccardo65> la stringa per midori ??
<riccardo65> nannes,  scusa la stringa per midori ?
<nannes> sudo apt-get install midori
<riccardo65> nannes, ok grazie ora lo provo
<nannes> nada
<NetBIOS> ho finito ora di leggere il partizionamento...
<riccardo65> nannes,  installato midori; apro midori e mi da   La pagina "file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html" non può essere caricata.
<nannes> riccardo65: beh, cambia la home page dalle impostazioni
<nannes> comunque riccardo65 prova a navigare ... metti un sito nella barra degli indirizzi.. ad esempio google.it
<nannes> vedrai quanto è rapido
<riccardo65> nannes,  hai ragione grazie ancoraaaaaaaaa
<JC__> ciao a tutti, ho scaricato i sorgenti dei programmi della free software foundation per curiosità però molte cose sono fuori dalle mie conoscenze standard di programmazione, qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<luigi_> Buonasera
<JC__> ciao
<luigi_> posso farvi una domanda facile facile su ubuntu server? ma in fstab che fs date ad un raid? se metto auto quando do mount -a mi dice si deve specificare il tipo di fs....
<nannes> JC__: Forse è meglio parlarne in un altro canale .. #ubuntu-it-chat
<luigi_> Chiedo scusa! Grazie
<nannes> JC__: comunque non troverai molti disposti ad aiutarti.. quello che chiedi è tanto (un aiuto sulla comprensione della stesura di un programma)
<JC__> sai indicarmi quale?
<nannes> Quei pochi che ne sono capaci non hanno il tempo oppure non lo fanno e basta :(
<luigi_> -.- lo so... ma sono disperato! non posso vivere con il rimorso di non aver chiesto... :) ci provo! grazie comunque
<nannes> luigi_: no no dicevo a JC__ XD   adesso leggo la tua domanda  XD
<luigi_> ah '
<luigi_> :)
<luigi_> lol cmq il discorso filava!
<nannes> luigi_: Noo basta semplicemente aggiungere la riga dell'array raid
<nannes> solo quella
<luigi_> cioè??? /dev/md0p1 /dovevogliomontare?
<nannes> come cioè?
<nannes> quanti dischi sono (fisicamente)?
<luigi_> 4
<luigi_> ho creato con mdadm
<luigi_> e il raid esiste
<luigi_> da fdisk
<luigi_> lo vedo
<luigi_> ma non riesco a montarlo
<luigi_> se do mount -t /dev/md0p1 /directorydimount
<nannes> beh allora il problema non è di fstab scusa eh
<nannes> devi andare con ordine
<nannes> dovevi specificare qui che il problema è il montaggio
<luigi_> hai ragione!
<luigi_> supponendo che tu hai un raid su md0p1 e vorresti montarlo su /media/pippobaudo che comando dai?
<nannes> !raid | luigi_
<ubot-it> luigi_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<nannes> luigi_: Hai provato a leggere una guida ad ubuntu server? ;)
<nannes> C'è tutto, anche sul raid
<nannes> HTML VERSION  →  https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/                PDF VERSION  →  https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/serverguide.pdf
<luigi_> si, ma non riesco a capire dove sbaglio... provo a dare uno sguardo a questi link! Grazie cmq!
<JC__> quanto occupa su disco ubuntu 12.10?
<luigi_> quanto occupa precisamente non lo so, ma il minimo su disco dice 5gb
<luigi_> System Requirements
<luigi_> The minimum memory requirement for Ubuntu 12.10 is 768 MB of memory and 5 GB of disk space for Ubuntu Desktop. Note that some of your system's memory may be unavailable due to being used by the graphics card. If your computer has only the minimum amount of memory, the installation process will take longer than normal; however, it will complete successfully, and the system will perform adequately once installed.
<luigi_> cmq ho risolto... non avevo dato mkfs
<luigi_> grazie nannes
<JC__> ah ok grazie
<luigi_> :)
<JC__> qualche consiglio da darmi per l'installazione?
<luigi_> premesso che non ancora lo provo in versione desktop, no! nessun consiglio! va di installazione normale! se non hai kernel panic o altro è tutto ok
<JC__> tipo per il file system e cose del genere?
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-24
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<massy> giorno
<Aizram> ciao :D
<bias__> Applet NetworkManager 0.8 non mi da la connessione senza filo (wifi)
<cristian_c> bias__, hai controllato con: ifconfig -a ?
<bias__> controllo
<jester-> bias__: perchè non vede la scheda
<jester-> bias__: fa vedere nel pastebin risposta a: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> !paste | bias__
<ubot-it> bias__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bias__> chiavetta tp link tl-wn321g
<jester-> bias__: usb?
<bias__> si
<jester-> bias__: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<jester-> bias__: sudo apt-get install linux-wlan-ng-firmware
<bias__> dovrei riavviare?
<jester-> bias__: togli la penna e riattaccala
<bias__> fatto la lucina resta fissa e non mi da proprio la connesione senza fili da Applet NetworkManager 0.8
<jester-> bias__: iwconfig
<jester-> bias__: e fa vedere: dmesg | tail nel pastebin
<bias__> no wireless extensions.
<jester-> bias__: uname -r
<bias__> 2.6.32-44-generic-pae
<jester-> bias__: lsb _release -c
<jester-> bias__: kernel e distro vecchi
<bias__> 10.04 lucid
<jester-> bias__: fare avanzamento diretto a 12.04 ?
<bias__> ho provato la iso ma mi da problemi
<jester-> bias__: scometto che se provi con la live della 12.10 la wifi funza
<jester-> bias__: fa vedere rfkill list
<bias__> comando non trovato
<jester-> rfkill list
<bias__> bias@saib70:~$ rfkill list
<bias__> nulla
<jester-> bias__: fai una prova da live 12.04
<bias__> ok grazie jester
<Fetentone> ciao Vuagliù.... sono passato da Unity a Gnome-shell e adesso non trovo più il cestino. Sapete doc'è finito???
<glpiana> Fetentone, apri nautilus e lo trovi elencato nella colonna di sinstra
<Fetentone> qando digito nautilus esce la home... è la stessa cosa? ma cmq il cestino non c'è
<glpiana> Fetentone, sì è la stessa cosa
<glpiana> strano non ci sia. hai una colonna a sinistra?
<Fetentone> glpiana, scusa il ritardo... la colonna  a sinistra ce l'ho solo in "attività", nella home non c'è nessuna colonna  a sinistra
<glpiana> Fetentone, allora potresti fargliela visualizzare (premi F9)
<Fetentone> si sono andato in visualizza ma esce solo il files manager, senza cestino
<Fetentone> file system, pardon
<glpiana> Fetentone, ok, nulla allora
<glpiana> a dopo
<mizusan> ciao, come associo skype a firefox? cioè in ubuntu ho installato skype ma se vado con firefox a chiamare un utente skype con il tasto trovato in un blog mi dice prima di installarlo e poi che non può perchè non è associato a nessun progr
<cristian_c> mizusan, non riesco a capire il nesso tra skype e il browser :)
<mizusan> allora
<mizusan> sono con firefox su ubuntu, in un blog c'è un tasto skype di uno che vorrei contattare
<glpiana> mizusan, vedi se questo è utile https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/telify/?src=search
<mizusan> quando ci clikko prima mi dice di installare skype anche se lo è già
<mizusan> niente add-on, controllato...
<glpiana> mizusan, non funziona quello che ti ho indicato?
<mizusan> quando gli dico che è già installato e vado a proseguire, mi da errore e mi dice che l'operazione non è associata a nessun programma
<mizusan> glpiana, ho cercato skype negli add-on ma non c'è, o non lo trovo
<glpiana> mizusan, ma non puoi cliccare il link che ti ho incollato?
<glpiana> mizusan, poi leggi se sto telify fa al caso tuo
<mizusan> glpiana, ho fatto ora
<mizusan> glpiana, grazie ora guardo
<NetBIOS> giorno!
<mizusan> glpiana, niente da fare... si possono pastare immagini?
<glpiana> !image | mizusan
<ubot-it> mizusan: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<NetBIOS> Ho installato i driver raccomandati per la scheda grafica invidia. Ho notato che su sistema dettagli grafica mi riconosce il driver come sconosciuto. E' una cosa normale?
<mizusan> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/233089
<cristian_c> NetBIOS, i nouveau non vanno bene?
<NetBIOS> io non vedo problemi ma non mi si inchioda pero' sono un pivello del sistema.
<glpiana> mizusan, puoi darmi un link a una pagina co sto skype me che provo
<glpiana> ?
<NetBIOS> driver sconosciuto che non capisco, e mi è sorto questo dubbio
<cristian_c> NetBIOS, i nouveau sono i driver open installati di default nel sistema. A meno di richieste particolari, non è necessario attivare altri driver
<mizusan> glpiana, posso mettere il link qui?
<glpiana> NetBIOS, in un terminale scrivi: lsmod | grep nvidia e vediamo cosa esce
<glpiana> mizusan, in query privata meglio
<NetBIOS> ok
<NetBIOS> nvidia              10962290  43
<cristian_c> hai i driver proprietari
<NetBIOS> sec la tua esperienza quali hanno migliori prestazioni
<cristian_c> dipende
<cristian_c> A volte le migliori prestazioni comportano qualche problema
<cristian_c> se non hai grosse esigenze usa pure gli open
<NetBIOS> diciamo che al momento che ubuntu viene installato e impost la rete scarica i pacchetti che aggiornano automaticamente i driver
<glpiana> mizusan, prova a vedere qui. non ti assicuro nulla io non ho provato: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=438092
<NetBIOS> poi io posso scegliere se mettere i pacchetti ufficiali o non
<cristian_c> NetBIOS, i proprietari generalmente sei tu che li attivi manualmente
<cristian_c> NetBIOS, sia i proprietari che gli open sono ufficiali, se li scarichi dai repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> NetBIOS, i repo ufficiali di ubuntu ovviamente
<cristian_c> NetBIOS, quindi non ppa o pacchetti presi dal sito ufficiale
<NetBIOS> ok in questo caso ho scelto quelli raccomandati dal ubuntu
<NetBIOS> per proprietari si intende driver non open-source?
<cristian_c> NetBIOS, sì
<cristian_c> NetBIOS, ma non fraintendere il termine 'raccomandati'
<cristian_c> NetBIOS, in realtà i raccomandati sono quelli open, che sono già installati
<nicotano> salve
<ellorenz_01> Ciao a tutti
<ellorenz_01> Purtroppo sono costretto ad abbandonare l'idea di fare un virtual router con ubuntu e il mio portatile é tramontata
<ellorenz_01> Acc cell squallido. E' tramontata perché il driver non supportta il master mode
<glpiana> ellorenz_01, che scheda wifi è?
<ellorenz_01> glpiana:iwlwifi per intel centrino N-100
<glpiana> ellorenz_01, hai provato anche a usarla col driver porprietario di windows ed ndiswrapper?
<nannes> ellorenz_01: Hai dato un'occhiata a backtrack linux? :P
<ellorenz_01> Ho eseguito le istruzioi per l'hostapd
<ellorenz_01> Ma non funzione
<nannes> Se cerchi il Master mode per la scheda di rete... backtrack è la prima distro da controllare  ellorenz_01
<ellorenz_01> Ok guarderò
<ellorenz_01> Grazie
<zazza> ciao a tutti, ho riscontrato un problema durante l'installazione di ubuntu 12.10 e non so come risolverlo spero qualcuno mi possa dare una mano, in sostanza dopo mentre stava effettuando l'installazione mi è apparso lo schermo nero con la stringa " 1340.623477 panic occurred switching back to text console"
<zazza> nessuno sa darmi qualche consiglio?
<NetBIOS> sera
<iron1968> ciao a tutti
<sandrokyte> signori buonasera ho bisogno di un'aiuto molto veloce
<glpiana> !aiuto | sandrokyte
<ubot-it> sandrokyte: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sandrokyte> ho bisogno di installe ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS italiano su una macchina non troppo giovane con un processore a 32bit che non monta nessun sistema operativo, ma un HDD vuoto, senza OS precedentemente disinstallato. causa troppi virus. come faccio ad installare ubuntu da cd? devo prima rippare l'immagine su disco?! lo posso far partire l'installazione anche da USB ?
<glpiana> sandrokyte, anzitutto che sistema hai ora sottomano per creare il cd o la usb?
<sandrokyte> entrambi
<glpiana> sandrokyte, entrambi cosa?
<sandrokyte> ubuntu 12.04.1 lts italiano
<glpiana> sandrokyte, intendo da dove stai scrivendo. che pc hai a disposizione per fare il cd o la usb. windows o linux?
<sandrokyte> pc in università che monta windows xp
<sandrokyte> e a casa un'altra macchina con windows 7 ultimate
<glpiana> !installazione | sandrokyte
<ubot-it> sandrokyte: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<sandrokyte> da dove trasciverei i dati appena scaicati
<glpiana> sandrokyte, qui ti spiega come fare a masterizzare su windows. se vuoi fare invece la usb puoi usare unetbootin
<glpiana> sandrokyte, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<sandrokyte> ottimo! grazie mille!
<glpiana> sandrokyte, una volta che hai il cd o la usb, prosegui seguendo la guida di installazione
<glpiana> sandrokyte, ora però, il pc datato... quanto è datato?
<glpiana> che processore ha? quanta ram ha?
<sandrokyte> qualche hanno monta un i3 di prima generazione
<glpiana> ah va beh allora vai tranquillo con la ubuntu normale. pensavo fosse un carnaccio tipo quelli che uso io (dai 6 anni in su :D)
<sandrokyte> ahaha no no è un portatile anche abbastanza leggero, il problema mi è sorto dal fatto che non posso installare windows 8 perche è una release temporanea
<glpiana> sandrokyte, con ubuntu vai tranquillo. se hai problemi vieni pure qui e sottoponili all'attenzione del canale
<micheg> qualche anno non qualche hann
<micheg> o
<glpiana> vero
<sandrokyte> micheg. hai ragionissima. euforia del momento
<sandrokyte> mi scuso per il grave errore ortografico
<saldiperi> buongiorno a tutti
<saldiperi> qualche anima pia può darmi una mano per risolvere un problema di connessione wifi?
<jester-> saldiperi: esponi o problema
<saldiperi> premetto che sono uno zero di sistemi linux
<saldiperi> ho appena installato ubuntu 12.10 e non mi legge la mia rete wifi di casa
<jester-> saldiperi: sei da cavo adesso?
<saldiperi> no
<jester-> altro pc?
<saldiperi> si da questo ti scrivo e sul portatile ho ubuntu
<jester-> saldiperi: apri un terminale
<saldiperi> fatto
<jester-> saldiperi: lspci | grep -i network e dimmi la risposta
<saldiperi> scusa l'ignoranza ma la barra dritta come la faccio?
<micheg>  è il meno
<micheg> è proprio il meno in tutti i sensi
<micheg> ah ah ah
<jester-> shift \ a sinistra di 1
<saldiperi> network controller: broadcom corporation bcm43227 802.11b/g/n
<jester-> saldiperi: manca il firware ma per installarlo è necessario essere collegati a internet, quindi cavo o cellofono
<saldiperi> devo staccare questo pc per il cavo
<saldiperi> che procedura seguo?
<jester-> saldiperi: ti metto la procedura sul pastebin
<saldiperi> arignoranza che cos'è il pastebin?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<saldiperi> grazie della pazienza
<saldiperi> ti ritrovo qui?
<jester-> saldiperi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302654/
<harrychahal> ciao
<harrychahal> c'e qualcuno che mi puo aiutare x favore
<jester-> !qualcuno | harrychahal
<ubot-it> harrychahal: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<harrychahal> ok
<harrychahal> la mia domanda e come posso installare   Adobe Flash Player  version 11.2.202.243 sul mio sistema
<harrychahal> ????
<harrychahal> no so i commandi..
<jester-> harrychahal: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jester-> harrychahal: accertati di non avere installato gnash e icedtea altrimenti va una sega
<harrychahal> grazie mille
<harrychahal> come posso sapere questo scusa ?
<jester-> harrychahal: o da software center o da stringa: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> harrychahal: sudo apt-get install synaptic  che è meglio di software center
<tidiba> salve, ho acquistato da poco asus 1015 cx con s.o. ubuntu 12.04 lts, ho installato gli aggiornamenti preposti ed ora non ho pià l'audio nella casse, ma solo in cuffia. Da skype non riesco a comunicare in quanto non viene riconosciuto il microfono neanche dalla cuffia, essendo neofita di ubuntu qualcuno può aiutarmi ? Grazie !
<jester-> tidiba: vai in impostazioni audi oe controlla che i canali siano giusti
<tidiba> dal controllo audio (nelle impostazioni) il test è positivo solo in cuffia
<jester-> tidiba: alsamixer a vedi se il canale out e in sono abilitati
<tidiba> abilitati
<jester-> firez: installa pavucontrol e controlla con quello
<tidiba> come lo installo ?
<tidiba> scusa ma non conosco affatto ubuntu, è il mio primo approccio
<jester-> tidiba: da software center o da terminale con sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<tidiba> grazie proverò appena torno a casa. Ora sono in ufficio
<saldiperi> jester sei ancora li?
<tidiba> non so come uscire dalla chat . Devo fare qualcosa ?
<kod_> Salve ragazzi, ho installato Ubuntu 12.10 desktop (64bit), mi sono accorto che non è più possibile formattare i pendrive da unity (perchè non c’è più la voce “Formatta” nel menù), siccome non mi piace moltissimo l’utility disk (gestore dischi), posso reintegrare la voce formatta sul menù in unity come accadeva nativamente in ubuntu 12.04? Qualcuno può aiutarmi?? grazie anticipatamente della risposta
<harrychahal> ciao
<harrychahal> mi potete aiutare ?
<jester-> harrychahal: ??? il flash?
<harrychahal> no
<harrychahal> un altra cosa xfavore
<jester-> harrychahal: scrivi il problema se qualcuno sa e ha tempo ti risponde
<harrychahal> come posso fissare luminosita dell schermo ?
<jester-> harrychahal: coi tasti del pc
<harrychahal> quello lo so ma ogni volta devo fare lo stesso ?
<jester-> harrychahal: dovrebbe tenere a mente
<harrychahal> no tiene
<harrychahal> ogni volta accendo sistema e luminosita bassa
<jester-> harrychahal: portatile?
<harrychahal> si
<harrychahal> HP
<jester-> tipo?
<jester-> harrychahal: scheda video?
<harrychahal> nn lo so
<harrychahal> come posso sapere questo ?
<jester-> harrychahal: lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> ola glpiana
<harrychahal> jester :  Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<glpiana> oilà jester-
<jester-> harrychahal: solitamente intel non ha problemi, strano che il pc non tenga a mente la luminosità
<jester-> glpiana: non ci tiene la luminosità non ci tiene
<jester-> con una intel
<glpiana> jester-, con che interfaccia?
<harrychahal> nn ci tiene
<harrychahal> sempre stata cosi
<jester-> harrychahal: unity?
<harrychahal> cosa sc
<harrychahal> nn ho capito cosa e unity ?
<glpiana> harrychahal, che interfaccia usi?
<jester-> harrychahal: hai la barra a sinistra?
<harrychahal> si
<glpiana> harrychahal, è un vaio?
<harrychahal> noo...e un HP 630
<glpiana> harrychahal, riesci a regolarla ma non la memorizza?
<harrychahal> si e cosi
<glpiana> harrychahal, scrivi in un terminale: ls /sys/class/backlight/           e se esce una sola voce copiala qui
<harrychahal> glpiana : acpi_video0  intel_backlight
<glpiana> harrychahal, dimmi cosa esce dando: cat   /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness
<harrychahal> glpiana : 4882
<glpiana> harrychahal, dimmi cosa esce dando: cat   /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<harrychahal> glpiana : 10
<glpiana> harrychahal, ora dimmi cosa esce dando: cat   /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/actual_brightness
<harrychahal> glpiana : 8
<glpiana> oki, ancora: cat   /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/actual_brightness
<harrychahal> glpiana : 2488
<glpiana> harrychahal, ora aumenta o diminuisci di un poco la luminosità
<glpiana> harrychahal, poi dammi ancora gli output dei due actual
<mac_> salve
<mac_> c'è qualkuno on line ??
<glpiana> mac_, sì, una 40ina di persone
<harrychahal> glpiana : 10
<glpiana> harrychahal, l'hai aumentata immagino, giusto?
<mac_> bene grazie sto scaricando la versione di ubuntu 12.10 sarebbe un file iso però io o un macbook pro.... vorrei poter utilizzare ubuntu su di una pen drive da 8 giga il tutto è fattibile???
<glpiana> harrychahal, dai anche questo ancora una volta: cat   /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/actual_brightness
<harrychahal> glpiana : 4097
<harrychahal> so ho aumentato
<harrychahal> e al massimo
<glpiana> harrychahal, oki, il valore di luminosità che vuoi tenere è quello precedente a questo ultimo aumento?
<harrychahal> precedente
<mac_> glpiana ci sei ??
<harrychahal> 8
<glpiana> harrychahal, allora dammi ancora sto comando:  cat   /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<glpiana> mac_, ti passo il link a un programma per fare la usb
<glpiana> mac_, che è anche per mac: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<harrychahal> glpiana : 10
<mac_> ok grazie speriamo sia italiano :-)
<glpiana> mac_, segui poi le istruzioni riportate in quella pagina e dagli in pasto la iso che stai scaricando
<glpiana> mac_, no, ma è immediato l'utilizzo e la guida ha le figure :D
<glpiana> harrychahal, oki, facciamo il primo tentativo: gksu gedit /etc/rc.local
<glpiana> harrychahal, anzi no, dammi l'output di  cat   /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<mac_> ok quindi come prima cosa devo scaricare il soft per mac o per linux????
<glpiana> mac_, se hai mac per mac.
<harrychahal> glpiana : 1531
<mac_> ok sto scaricando la vers per mac..... un altra cosa il pen drive devo inizzializzarlo con quale file system ??
<glpiana> harrychahal, allora torniamo al nostro rc.local. è ancora aperto gedit?
<harrychahal> si
<glpiana> mac_, dovrebbe andare bene la fat32 che di solito c'è sulle penne
<glpiana> harrychahal, prima di "exit 0" aggiungi una riga cons scritto: echo 2488 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<glpiana> harrychahal, poi salvi il file e chiudi gedit
<glpiana> harrychahal, poi riavvii e vediamo se sta volta è illuminato come vuoi tu
<glpiana> io torno tra 4 minuti
<mac_> ok fat32
<harrychahal> ok grz glpiana
<mac_> dopo gli indico il file iso e indico il pen drive è fa tutto lui ????
<glpiana> mac_, dovrebbe fare così
<jester-> linux su un mac. me vengono i vermi
<mac_> il problema mi pare di capire che su mac il live di ubuntu non è avviabile.....
<mac_> da pen drive
<glpiana> mac_, io di mac non so nulla
<jester-> mac_: lione do montagna lo avvia
<mac_> ok allora lascio stare xke non funziona questo metodo su mac...
<jester-> mac_: linux su un mac recente fa venire la pubalgia
<harrychahal> glpiana ci sei ?
<glpiana> harrychahal, sì
<harrychahal> grazie
<harrychahal> e fatta
<glpiana> :)
<jester-> mac_: mettilo con vmware
<harrychahal> un altra cosa xfavore
<glpiana> harrychahal, parla
<mac_> faccio un altra cosa il file iso di linux lo masterizzo su un dvd
<harrychahal> x le chiavette vodafone c'e qualche soluzione ?
<glpiana> harrychahal, penso dipenda da chiavetta e chiavetta. inseriscila e digita: lsusb          e poi dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | harrychahal
<ubot-it> harrychahal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<harrychahal> grazie di tutto
<harrychahal> ciao
<glpiana> ciao harrychahal
<skricciolo1981> scusate come mai il gestore non mi visualizza l aggiornamento a 12.10?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: perché la 12.04 è lts e fa vedere solo lts
<jester-> skricciolo1981: in aggironamento devi settare tutti i rilasci
<skricciolo1981> jester-, cioè?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: cioè dal gestore aggiornamenti
<jester-> in basso a destra
<jester-> bottone aggiornamenti mi pare
<skricciolo1981> in basso a dx ce 2chiudi"
<skricciolo1981> "chiudi"
<skricciolo1981> aaaaaaa
<skricciolo1981> trovato
<skricciolo1981> impostazioni
<skricciolo1981> jester-, ok grazie ora lo visualizza
<skricciolo1981> jester-, è del tutto sconsigliato aggiornare rispetto a reinstallare'
<skricciolo1981> ?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: secondo me è uguale
<jester-> sempre che non hai cannibalizzato con i ppa
<skricciolo1981> ne ho aggiunto solo uno o due jester-
<skricciolo1981> sera glpiana
<jester-> skricciolo1981: aggiorna che a installare sei sempre in tempo
<skricciolo1981> hai link del changelog?
<skricciolo1981> perchè ho visto dei video e mi sembra identico a pangolino
<jester-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes
<jester-> skricciolo1981: se ci lavori tieni la lts
<skricciolo1981> perchè?
<glpiana> ola skricciolo1981
<jester-> skricciolo1981: perchè è stabile di fatto
<jester-> quantal lo sarà fra un 5 mesi
<skricciolo1981> aaaaaaaaaaa
<skricciolo1981> ok
<skricciolo1981> allora ne riparliamo a marzo XD
<jester-> non ci sono evidenti differenze, se ti funza tutto lascia la pts
<jester-> lts*
<skricciolo1981> si infatti sto leggendo che è simile grazie
<dimitri_> oggi si è aggiornat il mio ubuntu e ora non parte più debbo usare una versione precedente chi mi aiuta a risolvere ?
<assunta> non riesco a far partire più il pc che debbo fare ?
<assunta> aggiornato il sistema e non funziona più
<dimitri_> e brava.... anche io lo stesso
<assunta> ho aggiornato il sistema e non parte +
<dimitri_> idem
<dimitri_> aspettiamo che qualche anima buona ci dia una mano
<assunta> mi sa che sono tutti a cena
<dimitri_> naaaa è presto
<rizla> Sera a tutti
<rizla> vedo che capito in un momento morto
<rizla> bene bene
<rizla> piu' che altro vorrei delle info per capire a che punto siamo messi con le versini di ubuntu
<massy> in che senso rizla?
<massy> dimitri e assunta ... se avete fatto aggiornamento dal repository di ubuntu e dalla 12.04 siete passati alla 12.10, sappiate che come me si è bloccato pc. per risolvere ho dovuto reinstallare ubuntu 12.04 exnovo
<massy> e di conseguenza non va aggiornato, ma reinstallato come fosse novo
<rizla> masy
<rizla> scusa
<rizla> ero assente
<rizla> tu sei un moderatore...assistente??
<rizla> E' la prima volta che capito qui
<rizla> e vorrei prima di parlare
<rizla> capirci qualcosa
<massy> no un utente ma dimmi pure .. se so la risposta, ti aiuto volentieri
<massy> ok spiegami pure il tuo problema
<massy> rizla
<massy> we nannes che piacere leggerti
<massy> quanto tempo
<massy> ehehehehe
<nannes> eh ggggggiàà
<massy> cmq sai cosa ti dico?? che mi tengo il gestore che ho adesso, perche zero problemi, zero noie
<riccardo65> sera
<nannes> sera
<riccardo65> nannes,  ciao
<riccardo65> ho installato midori, ma non mi si chiude piu, c'è qualcosa da fare ??
<massy> riavvia il sistema
<massy> ehehehehe
<massy> si spegne x forza
<riccardo65> altro
<massy> scherzo ovvio
<nannes> riccardo65: davvero?? stranissimo
<nannes> riccardo65: questo scherzo lo fa solo midori?
<SulkierMist3> bella
<riccardo65> se clicco nuovamente sull'icona midori, mi dice ( un'istanza di midori è gia in esecuzione, ma non risponde )
<nannes> riccardo65: ps aux|grep -i midori|pastebinit
<riccardo65> nannes,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303124/
<nannes> riccardo65:  sudo kill 2314 3499
<riccardo65> nannes,  strano dando la stringa sudo kill 2314 3499     mi ha dato kill: No such process e poi midori  si è chiuso
<nannes> riccardo65: bene .. prova a riaprirlo
<nannes> E controlla quale pagina avevi aperto, perché sicuramente è la causa del problema
<riccardo65> nannes,  grazie ora si è aperto midori
<nannes> Alcune pagine internet hanno degli applet inutilmente pesanti, che infieriscono sui computers che non hanno prestazioni alte
<riccardo65> nannes,   i tasti o icone sulla barra degli strumenti  ad esempio; pagina iniziale, segnalibri in midori si possono mettere ?
<nannes> beh certo riccardo65 :D
<nannes> Devi andare su Impostazioni > Estensioni
<nannes> oh scusa si chiama  "preferenze" non impostazioni
<nannes> quindi  Preferenze > Estensioni
<nannes> E abilita l'estensione denominata  "editor della barra degli strumenti"
<riccardo65> nannes,  fatto ma non appare niente sulla barra
<nannes> riccardo65: beh perché la devi personalizzare
<riccardo65> nannes,   scausa visto
<riccardo65> scusa
<nannes> np
<assunta> massy scusa ma stavo mangiando. Ma fammi capire debbo fare cosa ? non è che debbo fare le modifiche a acpi così come avevo fatto per far partire la 12.04 ?
<riccardo65> nannes,  ok avevi ragione, midori è ok per il mio pc vecchiotto
<nannes> :D
<FanoMare> sera a tutti
<FanoMare> scusatemi sto cercando l'ultima versione di openvpn .... dove la posso trovare???
<nannes> FanoMare: l'ultima versione? sii più esplicito
<nannes> quale versione
<FanoMare> per il mio decoder :)
<nannes> ?
<nannes> ma hai ubuntu?
<FanoMare> lo devo installare li.. dreambox intendo
<FanoMare> si
<FanoMare> la 10.04
<nannes> ahhh
<nannes> !info openvpn lucid
<ubot-it> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 414 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<nannes> beh nella 10.04  c'è openvpn 2.1
<nannes> ti va bene?
<FanoMare> ma, io la dovrei installare sul decoder dreambox
<nannes> FanoMare: scusa ma i dreamBox  non hanno il sistema Enigma pre-installato?
<FanoMare> si, ma il mio non ha l'ultima versione :(
<nannes> FanoMare: beh scusa, se non c'è ubuntu nel decoder ... non ti serve aiuto su ubuntu xD
<dimitri_> salve, ho aggiornato ubuntu alla 3.2.0-33 e ora non parte più. ho provato a inserire il comando a mano acpi=noirq ma niente
<dimitri_> qualcuno sa aiutarmi ?
<dimitri_> enzotib, aiutooooo ho aggiornato ubu e non mi parte +
<enzotib> bene
<dimitri_> ho provato a fare le modifiche che facevano partire la 12.04 ma acpi=noirq non basta
<enzotib> dimitri_, in recovery parte?
<dimitri_> no parte solo se uso previous version
<dimitri_> enzotib, se prendo la versione 3.2.0-32 va bene la 0-33 si blocca
<dimitri_> anche in recovery
<enzotib> dimitri_, e allora usa la 32
<dimitri_> oddio credo non sia mai partita alla fine dei giochi quindi recovery e normale sarà la stessa os baglio ?
<dimitri_> ecco soluzione molto efficace
<dimitri_> c'e' modo di togliere la 0-33 senza far danni ?
<enzotib> dimitri_, spiegami dall'inizio la situazione
<dimitri_> enzotib, oggi ubu ha fatto un aggiornamento ed ha installato la 0-33 dopodichhè non riparte come faceva quando ho installatoi la 12.04 all'inizio
<dimitri_> allora ho risolto mettendo acpi=noirq nel grub
<dimitri_> ma ora non basta a quanto pare
<enzotib> ma hai aggiornato alla 12.10?
<dimitri_> no
<enzotib> quindi un aggiornamento normale
<dimitri_> si
<dimitri_> la volta scorsa ho seguito questo post https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<dimitri_> ed è andato tutto bene ora però non va +
<hypermau> ragazzi qualcuno sa come connettermi tramite ssh al mio server da una rete con proxy?
<enzotib> dimitri_, com'è che io sono fermo alla 3.2.0-26?
<enzotib> hai fatto tu qualcosa di particolare?
<dimitri_> no solo detto si quando mi dice aggiorna
<enzotib> dimitri_, metti il contenuto del file /etc/apt/sources.list su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | dimitri_
<ubot-it> dimitri_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dimitri_> enzotib, aspe ora sono su un altro pc non su quello che non parte
<dimitri_> li posso farlo partrire solo con la 0-32 che però funziona che faccio ?
<enzotib> hypermau, in genere il proxy controlla le connessioni che vanno sulla porta 80 (http)
<enzotib> e altre simili, non dovrebbe influenzare ssh
<enzotib> hypermau, a meno che non parliamo di un firewall, allora il discorso è diverso
<dimitri> enzotib, eccomi qui ma sono partito con 0-32
<hypermau> dalla rete dell'università non riesco a collegarmi al mio server ssh a casa
<dimitri> cosa vuoi che ti posto ?
<enzotib> dimitri, ok, fammi vedere il file che ti ho detto
<enzotib> hypermau, a casa hai un router che f?
<enzotib> hypermau, che fa NAT*
<enzotib> dimitri, il contenuto di /etc/apt/sources.list
<hypermau> si ho configurato tutto
<hypermau> non riesco a connettermi quando sono dalla rete dell'uni o in biblioteca
<enzotib> hypermau, cioè hai fatto port forwarding sulla 22 del tuo server?
<enzotib> hypermau, invece da altre parti riesci?
<hypermau> sisi riesco
<hypermau> enzotib http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=539580
<enzotib> hypermau, e dall'uni riesci a fare ssh su altri server?
<hypermau> non ho provato non ne ho
<hypermau> però un mio amico riesce a connettersi
<dimitri> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303268/
<dimitri> aspe mi sa che non è tutto
<hypermau> il server di casa è openssh su cygwin perchè ho installato windows
<enzotib> dimitri, infatti
<dimitri> il comando per vederlo tutto ?
<enzotib> dimitri, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303277/
<hypermau> non uso la porta 22 ma la porta 2222
<enzotib> dimitri, la riga 65 è quella incriminata, perché hai abilitato i proposed?
<hypermau> potrebbe essere quello che nella rete dell'università da problemi?
<enzotib> hypermau, non conosco quel programma che fa il tunnel
<hypermau> secondo te dovrei connetermi tranquillamente?
<enzotib> hypermau, eh, dipende da cosa fa la rete dell'uni, mi pare abbastanza restrittiva da come parli
<dimitri> enzotib, bohhh .... che debbo fare ?
<enzotib> dimitri, per prima cosa io disabiliterei i proposed e tornerei al kernel 26 che è quello ufficiale
<dimitri> enzotib, come si fa ?
<enzotib> dimitri, lancia software-properties-gtk
<zapruder86> ciao a tutti ho fatto credo un casino irreparabile
<zapruder86> ho ubuntu 12.04 LTS e mi è apparsa l'icona di "driver proprietari" in alto
<zapruder86> ho fatto l'aggiornamento di quello dell'nvidia "reccomended", mi fa riavviare il pc e al riavvio non riesce più a caricare il sistema operativo
<enzotib> zapruder86, riesci ad avviare in recovery?
<mattia93> vorrei aggiungere i cursori e le icone del mac ma una volta entrato nella cartella .icon non mi fa incollare la cartella contenente i cursori
<tidiba> salve sono possessore da poco di ASUS 1015 CX sul quale è istallato ubuntu12-04 lts. Ho eseguito gli aggiornamenti consigliati ed ora non sento più l'audio dalle casse. Dal test audio sento solo il suono dalle cuffie. qualcuno può aiutarmi per cortesia ? Ringrazio anticipatamente
<nannes> mattia93: impossibile, la cartella .icon sta nella home quindi hai i permessi per fare qualsiasi cosa
<zapruder86> @enzotib sto riavviando da cd, se è questo che intendi
<tidiba> C'è qualcuno che si impattato con lo stesso problema ? premetto che sono neofita di ubuntu
<nannes> tidiba: sicuro che sia un problema di aggiornamenti? Non è che ti è caduta della birra sulle casse? :)
<enzotib> zapruder86, no, intendevo che all'avvio scegli recovery dal menu di grub
<nannes> tidiba: non vorrei aiutarti per poi scoprire certe cose :)
<mattia93> nannes: sono entrato nella cartella dal file system xk premendo control+h non me la faceva vedere
<nannes> mattia93: Scusa ma "sono entrato dalla cartella del file system" vuol dire tutto e niente... intendi /usr/share/icons/  ?
<tidiba> Sì sono sicuro perchè prima dell'aggiornamento funzionava tutto
<mattia93> nannes: sisi ho fatto quel percorso
<nannes> mattia93: ecco, volendo potresti anche farlo .. ma perché, visto che si può dalla home? :)
<mattia93> nannes: come faccio dalla home?
<nannes> mattia93: fai vedere:   ls -al ~|grep icon|pastebinit
<mattia93> nannes: sorry non ho capito
<nannes> lancialo dal terminale.
<nannes> quel comando stampa tutti i files / cartelle  della tua home, prendendo solo quelle che contengono la stringa "icon"
<nannes> quindi anche  .icons
<zapruder86> @enzotib: intendi premendo shift sinistro?
<mattia93> nannes:mi dice che il programma pastebinit non è installato
<enzotib> zapruder86, se all'avvio non vedi il menu di grub sì, mi pare che premendo shift dovrebbe mostrarlo, che lo faccia solo con il sinistro lo ignoro
<zapruder86> enzotib, ci dovrei essere. Seleziono "modalità ripristino"?
<enzotib> zapruder86, sì
<semi__> wuue
<zapruder86> enzotib, sono in un menù sfondo rosa con "resume", "clean", "dpkg".....
<enzotib> zapruder86, c'è shell di root con rete?
<enzotib> qualcosa del genere?
<mattia93> aiutoooooo!!!!non mi fa incollare nulla nella cartella home
<zapruder86> c'è "network - Abilitare la rete" e "root - Passa a una shell con privilegi di root"
<enzotib> mattia93, find ~ ! -user $USER
<enzotib> zapruder86, sono due voci diverse? fai prima network e poi shell di root
<enzotib> mattia93, anzi: find ~ ! -user $USER -ls
<enzotib> mattia93, l'eventuale output mettilo su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | mattia93
<ubot-it> mattia93: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zapruder86> enzotib, ho abilitato la rete e ho aperto una shell con privilegi di root (francesco-desktop:tilde#)
<enzotib> zapruder86, jockey-text --list
<zapruder86> enzotib, fatto. ci sono quattro righe che fanno tutte riferimento ai driver scheda video
<enzotib> zapruder86, ecco jockey-telext è l'equivalente di Driver proprietari, solo che funziona da termina
<enzotib> uffa, sto touchpad ogni tanto fa le bizze
<enzotib> zapruder86, con jockey-text --help vedi le istruzioni
<enzotib> per modificare qualcosa serve "sudo"
<zapruder86> tranquillo, quindi da qui potrei installare i driver direttamente da questo terminale
<tidiba> anche questo è il mio primo accesso e non capisco se devo aspettare oppure se il problema è nuovo
<enzotib> zapruder86, potresti togliere i driver proprietari che avevi messo e sperare di tornare alla situazione precedente
<zapruder86> non mi ci raccapezzo, enzotib....
<zapruder86> facendo il comando jockey-text --list
<zapruder86> ho trovato l'elenco dei driver installati. solo uno mi si segnala come "in uso" (nvidia-current) che è anche abilitato, mentre nvidia_experimental_310 non è in uso, ma è comunque abilitato
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> zapruder86, prima invece qual era la situazione?
<zapruder86> prima la situazione era che avevo installato solo gli nvidia-current, credo
<zapruder86> ho provato a reinstallarli, vediamo
<zapruder86> ci sono riuscito, sembra tutto a posto
<zapruder86> mi si è avviato normalmente
<tidiba> non capisco nessuno mi risponde sbaglio qualcosa ?
<enzotib> tidiba, magari nessuno sa come aiutarti
<tidiba> grazie- saluti !!
<stefanomandelli> ciao
<zapruder86> dato che ci sono chiedo se è possibile fare una partizione avendo già installato ubuntu, e su questa partizione installarci un altro sistema operativo
<stefanomandelli> si con gparted puoi fare tutto :)
<zapruder86> grazie stefano e grazie 1000 enzotib, ero disperato
<enzotib> zapruder86, prego
<Cristian> ciao ragazzi
<Cristian> ho preso una scheda di rete pci wifi
<Cristian> che sensa problemi si e autoconfigurata
<Cristian> unica cosa dolente e la ricezione
<Cristian> la scheda presenta 2 antenne che si possono regolare a 360 gradi piu 180
<Cristian> ma con tutto cio la ricezione con hug fastweb mi risulta al 78% dato preso da windows
<Cristian> vi e qualche metodo per migliorare la situazione?
<enzotib> Cristian, e ubuntu?
<nannes> Cristian: non capisco
<nannes> ops ho sbagliato xD non volevo scrivere nulla scusate
<nannes> procedete pure xD
<Cristian> io sto usando kubuntu
<Cristian> 12.10
<enzotib> Cristian, e il problema è legato a kubuntu?
<Cristian> non credo
<Cristian> penso che sia piu una cosa
<Cristian> daimputare ad hug di fastweb
<Cristian> ho il modello che ha le antenne interne al dispositivo
<enzotib> Cristian, e allora non dovresti chiedere qui, al massimo in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Cristian> quindi quasi na cacata xD
<Cristian> va bhe joino
<marcus72> Buonasera a tutti. Da un mese o 2 ho un problema. Tutto è iniziato quando un giorno decisi di cambiare la risoluzione a grub, impostandola alla minima 640x400 con Grub Customizer (dato che i caratteri erano piccoli, ed il menu striminzito). Da allora non parte più nulla in automatico in grub, ma, cosa ben più grave, Ubuntu non si riavvia/spegne più. Mi restano i 4 pallini che si accendono/spengono all'infinito. Talvolta con Alt +
<marcus72> R Sist + O si spegne, ma più spesso no...
<marcus72> nessuno sa darmi un suggerimento?
<Rizla> Sera a tutti....
<Rizla> chi c'e'??
<Rizla> ce qualcunooooooooo
<Rizla> ce nessuno???
<nannes> sì, che c'è
<Rizla> bene
<Rizla> Sei mod
<Rizla> oppure operatore???
<Rizla> diciamo che mi basta sapere poco
<nannes> sono dio,
<nannes> non mi serve essere un moderatore. chiedi pure.
<nannes> lol
<Rizla> bene
<Rizla> dovrei aggiornare il mio ubuntu
<Rizla> che praticamente
<Rizla> e' rimasta a 4 anni fa
<nannes> ottimo, hai hardy :D
<nannes> beh dovresti prima fare quello intermedio a lucid ..
<nannes> poi da lucid a precise
<Rizla> hardy.....HD?
<Rizla> Definisci ardy
<Rizla> Nannes...
<Rizla> ci sei???
<nannes> calma ciccio/a
<nannes> Hardy è ubuntu 8.04 .. hai quella?
<Rizla> Ciccio...
<Rizla> maschio
<Rizla> Non credo proprio
<Rizla> non ho quella
<Rizla> dove lo vedo??
<nannes> da terminale --->  lsb_release -a
<nannes> !enter| Rizla
<ubot-it> Rizla: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-25
<Rizla> caddi......
<Rizla> la linea
<Rizla> Non ce nessuno che puo' aitarmi ad aggiornare il mio ubuntu??
<nannes> Rizla:  da terminale --->  lsb_release -a
<glpiana> ola
<iron1968> ciao a tutti
<massy> ciao
<dimitri> enzotib, scusa ma ieri sera un temporale ha fatto cadere la connessione e non ho risposto. mi stavi spiegando come ritornare alla ver 0-26 di ubuntu
<dimitri> per errore ho flaggato qualcosa che non ricordo e sono arrivato alla 0-33 che ora parte
<pitzalone> jester ci sei?
<jester-> cu fu
<pitzalone> ho fatto casini
<jester-> pitzalone: cioè?
<pitzalone> stava funzionando il touch screen. ho cancellato openoffice e dropbox e mi ha cancellato anche i driver della scheda grafica. sono cd live posso da terminale reinstallarlo
<dimitri> jester-, ieri ubu si è aggiornato alla 0-33 e non parte più ora debbo farlo partire con previous version. enzotib mi diceva che dovevo fermarmi alla 0-26. Mi puoi dire come togliere le versioni dalla 0-26 in poi senza far danni ?
<jester-> pitzalone: non è piu semplice installare da sistema?
<jester-> dimitri: 0-33?
<pitzalone> non parte!
<jester-> dimitri: che è la 0.33
<dimitri> jester-, il kernel
<jester-> pitzalone: nemmeno in recoveriy?
<dimitri> 3.2.0-33
<pitzalone> ma poi non ho connessione
<jester-> dimitri: le linux-image le togli da synaptic o software center
<dimitri> ho attivato un flag in configurazione (non ricordo cosa) e mi prende tutti gli aggiornamenti. enzotib diceva che sarei dovuto restare alla 0-26
<dimitri> e dove rimetto a posto i flag per evitare che scarichi le ver non testate ?
<jester-> pitzalone: dhclient eth0 e mette la connessione
<jester-> dimitri: in sorgenti software disattiva i proposed
<jester-> pitzalone: chescheda brafica hai
<dimitri> tolto proposed
<pitzalone> jester ho la pennina. ricordi?
<dimitri> per togliere le linux image ed aggiornare grub ?
<jester-> pitzalone: hai detto che ti sei fottuto i driver video del sistema installato o ho capito male
<pitzalone> si
<jester-> pitzalone: e che scheda hai
<dimitri> ho trovato in ubuntu software center che ha aggiornato linux-image-generic (3.2.0.32.35, 3.2.033.36) ma come faccio l'operazione inversa ? senza far danni ?
<jester-> dimitri: che versione di ubuntu hai
<jester-> dimitri: lsb_release -r
<pitzalone> invidia, quindi?
<jester-> pitzalone: l'invidia non è mai morta
<jester-> pitzalone: e che driver invidia avevi installato
<pitzalone> boh?
<dimitri> 12.04
<jester-> pitzalone: segata ubuntu dovrebbe partire col nouveau oppure la menu di reovery scegli grafica sicura
<jester-> dimitri: sopo aver disattivato proposed hai dato sudo apt-get update? e perchè vorresti eventualmente togliere aggiornamento kernel?
<dimitri> jester-, perchè con questo non parte +
<jester-> dimitri: questo quale, uname -r
<dimitri> 3.2.0-32-generic
<dimitri> debbo usare questo prendendolo da previuous al grub
<jester-> dimitri: parti col precedente e poi llo togli
<dimitri> appunto ho fatto così
<jester-> dimitri: quindi?
<dimitri> come lo tolgo ?
<jester-> da synaptic cerchi linux-image x nome
<jester-> e lo purghi
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304437/
<dimitri> ho visto un errore dopo update
<jester-> dimitri: hai un doppio sorgente in sourceslist e qualche ppa, ottima via per fottere il sistema
<Luigi_> ciao a tutti
<jester-> dimitri: leva il doppione da sorgenti software
<pitzalone> jester non mi fa entrare nemmeno cosi'
<jester-> pitzalone: in tty root da recovery ci entra?
<Luigi_> per utilizzare multisystem son ubuntu 12.04 mi viene chiesto di  installare gtkdialog, ma io non sono esperto: ho scaricato il file tar.gz ma non so dove scompattarlo. un aiuto? grazie
<pitzalone> tty? cosa e'?
<jester-> pitzalone: la shell
<jester-> pitzalone: nel menu recovery c'è root
<pitzalone> aspetta
<Luigi_> qualcuno mi dà una drotta per installare gtkdialog? non so dove scompattare il file tar.gz   grazie  ciao
<Luigi_> dritta (scusate)
<pitzalone> grub e vado su modalita ripristino?
<jester-> pitzalone: eh
<dimitri> ok sistemato i duplicati
<pitzalone> ok? jester?
<jester-> ok
<dimitri> per togliere l'immagine con synaptic ?
<pitzalone> poi?
<pitzalone> sono su shell. ora?
<jester-> pitzalone: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> è installato o no
<dimitri> vado in gestione pacchetti, la trovo, la deflaggo, e fa tutto lui anche aggiornare il grub o debbo fare altro poi ?
<pitzalone> non posso postare? cosa doveva fare?
<jester-> dimitri: fagli fare gli aggiornamenti che propone, sperando che i ppa del menga non sostuiscano lib di sistema
<jester-> pitzalone: cosa vedi
<pitzalone> sono i driver... giusto?
<jester-> pitzalone: eh ma cosa leggi
<jester-> pitzalone: a sinistra c'è ii ?
<pitzalone> c'è il 173
<jester-> ii ?
<jester-> pitzalone: a sinistra del 173 c'è ii ?
<pitzalone> il 173 updates, il common, current, experinental-304
<dimitri> jester-, enzotib diceva che era meglio la 0-26 che faccio mi fermo alla 0-32 o cancello a ritroso anche tutte le immagini dalla 027 in poi ?
<jester-> madu
<pitzalone> cosa devo controllare?
<jester-> dimitri: non fare confusione con la versione del kernel e quella della distro
<jester-> pitzalone: se a sinistra del 173 c'è scritto ii
<jester-> oaltro
<dimitri> jester-, ok ha fatto ora ? riparto e vedo che succede o debbo fare qualcosa al grub ?
<pitzalone> ii nvidia-173
<jester-> dimitri: fa da solo
<dimitri> ok provo a vedere se riparte bene
<dimitri> ci sentiamo (spero) tra 3 min
<jester-> dimitri:  e avendo levato un kernel non in uso non è necessario il riavvio
<jester-> pitzalone: quindi il driver è installato
<pitzalone> jester quindi?
<jester-> pitzalone: mi sa che il problema non il driver
<jester-> non è*
<rizla> Buongiorno
<jester->  pitzalone che hai combinato
<rizla> Avrei bisogno di consigli su come aggiornare ubuntu
<rizla> all'ultima versione
<jester-> rizla: che versione hai adesso
<pitzalone> ho tolto openoffice e dropbox
<jester-> pitzalone: rimetti openoffice
<pitzalone> e poi non e' piu' partito
<pitzalone> come posso?
<rizla> Se mi dici dove vedrla ti do la rispota giusta jester...
<jester-> pitzalone: 12.04?
<jester-> rizla: lesb_release -r nel terminale
<pitzalone> si
<jester-> pitzalone: quindi è libreoffice o avevi pacioccato
<rizla> Jester....ok...lo faccio...aspetta
<pitzalone> libreoffice
<pitzalone> ma da live non riusciamo a fare nulla?
<jester-> pitzalone: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-base-core
<jester-> pitzalone: cosi è meglio che andare in chroot ed usare sempre la shell
<jester-> pitzalone: ma lo usi per lavoro il pc con ubuntu?
<pitzalone> ma se entro con live, attivo la connessione ed entro in shell?
<akis24> buongiorno
<TaLaDo> pitzalone, da live non si installa nulla
<jester-> pitzalone: collegato col cavo?
<jester-> pitzalone: fai prima ad andarci sopra con la 12.10
<jester-> hai sminchiato altro
<jester-> pitzalone: e parti col kernel di serie
<jester-> il 3.2
<pitzalone> non parte lo stesso!
<jester-> pitzalone: collegato col cavo?
<raffaele> chi conosce owncloud
<pitzalone> no pennina
<raffaele> ??
<jester-> pitzalone: non hai una connessione a cavo?
<jester-> o wifi?
<pitzalone> rivado in modalita' riprisatino e ti dico cosa trova danneggiato
<pitzalone> ok?
<jester-> pitzalone: mica trova cosa hai segato da ripristino
<pitzalone> no
<pitzalone> ma cmq mi dice cosa serve?
<jester-> pitzalone: no
<jester-> pitzalone: puoi scegliere grafica sicura oltre a non rispondere alle domande
<TaLaDo> eh
<jester-> o failsafe che sia
<pitzalone> pero' mi dice che devo scaricare qualcosa
<jester-> pitzalone: dove
<TaLaDo> pitzalone, ma come mai hai deciso di eliminare libreoffice?
<jester-> perchè visto che il pc lo usa per lavora lo voleva sminchiare giusto per passare il tempo
<pitzalone> telado... funzionava male
<TaLaDo> -.-
<TaLaDo> pitzalone, manco i nick sai scrivere
<Rizla> Porca miseria....
<Rizla> sono caduto
<Rizla> Mi stava parlando un nick che iniziava con J
<Rizla> Forse Jester o simile
<jester-> Rizla: lsb_relase -r
<Rizla> ecco
<jester-> Rizla: lsb_release -r
<Rizla> riprovo subito
<pitzalone> jester guarda http://pic.twitter.com/sPK3dYrO
<jester-> pitzalone: dpkg --configure -a
<pitzalone> ho clienti e poi provo
<Rizla> Jester....porta pazienza...ma appena clicco per il terminale mi si riavvia ubuntu
<Rizla> poi rimettere perfavore...
<jester-> Rizla: lsb_release -r
<Rizla> Release:	9.04
<pitzalone> ma sono due i trattini?
<Rizla> di quanto sono indietro?
<jester-> Rizla: è troppo vecchia, devi reinstallare
<Rizla> perfetto
<jester-> pitzalone: sei indietro di 5 rilasci
<Rizla> un piccolo aiuto me lo potresti dare perfavore?
<jester-> Rizla:  sei indietro di 5 rilasci
<Rizla> Ok ho capito....come posso fare allora?
<jester-> !installazione | Rizla
<ubot-it> Rizla: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pitzalone> jester non mi prende il comando
<jester-> Rizla: che pc hai
<jester-> pitzalone: dpkg --configure -a ?
<jester-> pitzalone: sei in recovery root?
<pitzalone> si.. non lo prende
<jester-> cioè?
<Rizla> Perfetto....ragazzi....se installo la versione piu recente...perdo i dati che ho adesso sul pc??
<glpiana> Rizla, se hai la home separata no. ma in ogni caso fattene una copia
<pitzalone> mi dice che e' in sola lettura
<Rizla> Concordo con te glp
<glpiana> Rizla, tra l'altro passando da una versione così vecchia all'ultima anche le tue configurazioni personali potrebbero dare problemi, per cui meglio se ti fai un bel backup dei dati e poi reinstallai rasando via tutto
<jester-> Rizla: devi installare sopra senza formattare da modalità manuale ( consigliato) o salvarti i dati
<jester-> Rizla: e si presume che hai un pc vecchiotto
<pitzalone> quindi?
<Rizla> Allora...il pc ha 5 anni...quindi vecchiotto....il problema e' che ho viaggiato per 3 anni
<jester-> pitzalone: in sola lettura significa che hai sminchiato seriamente  sda1 la partizione?
<jester-> Rizla: cpu e ram?
<Rizla> e non ho piu' usato ubuntu ma sempre windows
<pitzalone> ma cosa? ne ho solo una di partizione
<Rizla> vi do i dati
<Rizla> un momento
<jester-> pitzalone: touch /forcefsck , riavvia e lasciagli fare lo scandisc
<pitzalone> nemmeno sempre solo letture
<jester-> pitzalone: hai riavviato ed ha fatto lo scan?
<pitzalone> no perche' non ha presdo il comando
<TaLaDo> pitzalone, a mio modesto parere hai sminchiato tutto
<jester-> pitzalone: mount -o rw,remount /dev/sda1
<jester-> se monta in solo lettura è sminchiato assai
<pitzalone> ok
<jester-> per giocare usa un pc apposito, per lavorarci uno con lts
<pitzalone> dato il comando touch /forcefsck
<jester-> riavvia
<pitzalone> ma chi gioca? lo uso per lavoro
<Rizla> Porca miseria....non trovo i dati del sistema
<jester-> appunto
<Rizla> Ufff
<jester-> Rizla: quali dati
<pitzalone> jester entra in grub
<pitzalone> ora?
<Rizla> come li tiro fuori le caratteristiche del pc
<Rizla> volevo darvele
<jester-> pitzalone: sempre ripristino
<Rizla> mamma mia....mi rendo conto di quanto sono arrugginito...
<jester-> Rizla: da quanto non usi linux
<pitzalone> jester cintrollo fiklesystem?
<jester-> pitzalone: eh
<pitzalone> cosa faccio ora?
<Rizla> jester 3 anni e 4 mesi...
<jester-> pitzalone: controllo fs
<Rizla> l'ho riaperto proprio ieri pomeriggio
<jester-> Rizla: quindi i dati personali non interessano, suppongo
<Rizla> in che senso personali??
<jester-> Rizla: vari files salvati
<Rizla> io intendevo darvi i dati del mio pc
<jester-> documenti
<Rizla> a dire il vero no
<Rizla> sono tutte cose che ho gia' salvato
<Rizla> altrove
<Rizla> e quindi volendo posso fare tutto da capo adesso
<jester-> Rizla: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jester-> Rizla: free -m per la ram, dato sotto a total
<Rizla> model name	: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2800+ stepping	: 0 cpu MHz		: 1666.902 cache size	: 512 KB
<jester-> Rizla: si consiglia xubuntu o lubuntu
<jester-> è vecchio assai
<Rizla> Posso sapere il motivo?? e quale dei 2 e' meglio?
<jester-> Rizla: sono 2 ambienti grafici leggeri, lubuntu è il piu leggero
<jester-> ti aiuta nannes per lubuntu
<nannes> uhhhh che bellino un athlon XP 2800+
<nannes> mi ricorda il mio athlon 2000 <3
<Rizla> anche a me piace...poretto pero'....ora e' in pensione a quanto pare...
<nannes> Macchè, guarda che Lubuntu 12.04 ce l'ho anche nel mio athlon900+ ... quindi senza discussioni :)  Installa Lubuntu (possibilmente la 12.04) e quando hai dubbi chiedi
<Rizla> quello e' sicuro
<nannes> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Rizla> perfetto
<Rizla> sta scaricando...
<Rizla> Adesso altra domande....dato che voglio rifare anche un pc nuovo....e lo vorrei ottimo....avete consigli??
<nannes> Nel senso .. consigli sull'hardware da acquistare? O sul sistema da installare?
<Rizla> Tutti e 2
<Rizla> sono rimasto parecchio indietro appunto
<Rizla> e mi devo aggiornare...
<nannes> Beh sembri nuovo di linux .. come sistema puoi prendere Ubuntu
<Rizla> Non sono proprio nuovo...ma devo anche dire che le versioni che ho usato io erano e sono instabili
<Rizla> dopo un po' ti passava la voglia
<NESSuno> Ciao a tutt@, sto installando Ubuntu 12.10 Gnome remix sul mio nuovo Lenovo X230. Volevo partizionare il disco nel seguente modo: 1) usare LVM 2) avere la partizione /home separata
<NESSuno> Non riesco a capire come si apossibile farlo. Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<jester->  Ubuntu 12.10 Gnome remix??
<nannes> haha :)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<jester-> per la home separata serve una partizione a parte e montarla come tale
<NESSuno> Non riesco appunto a capire come sia possibile modificare lo schema delle partizioni. Cerco di raccontarvi brevemente cosa ho fatto fino ad ora.
<SaviorShade> Buongiorno
<NESSuno> Ho inserito la LiveUSB e gli ho detto di sovrascrivere Windows installando il sistema usando una LVM
<NESSuno> L'installazione è andata a buon fine ma mi sono ricordato che non avevo divido /home da /. Allora ho ricominciato la procedura di installazione ma non riesco a modificare le partizioni
<NESSuno> Non posso nemmeno eliminarle!
<jester-> NESSuno: usa gparted da live
<jester-> NESSuno: 20 gb per / il resto per la home
<jester-> e una swap grande quanto la ram installata
<NESSuno> jester-: cioè creo le partizioni che mi servono e poi dal programma di installazione gli dico come usarle?
<NESSuno> jester-: per la RAM ok ;)
<jester-> NESSuno: da gparted elimini e rifai, poi al partizionamento vai in manuale modifica, usare come ext4, formattare e montare la 20 gb come / l'altra cone home, la swap se la piglia da solo
<Rizla> Non mi sapete dire allora le caratteristiche per un ottimo pc?
<jester-> Rizla: dipende da quanto spendi
<jester-> intel ivy un 8 di ram
<jester-> nvidia serie 600
<Rizla> non voglio fare lo spendaccione ma mi serve un bel pc
<SaviorShade> chi mi aiuta a capire se ho installato come si deve ubuntu? leggo quello che ha detto nessuno e io non ho fatto nulla di tutto cio', ho semplicemente rimosso win 7 e senza partizionare niente ho messo ubuntu
<jester-> SaviorShade: scegliendo: usa l'intero disco?
<SaviorShade> mi sembra proprio di si, ma ricordo di aver spuntato l'opzione che dava una certa facilita' nel ripartizionare il disco in qualsiasi momento
<Rizla> ...........
<jester-> SaviorShade: se winz non c'è piu è installato solo ubuntu
<SaviorShade> yep
<jester-> SaviorShade: Rizla chiedeva per home separata
<SaviorShade> a che cosa serve ubuntu one?
<jester-> imitazione mal riuscita del cloud di apple,è tipo dropbox
<SaviorShade> ok non mi interessa...
<SaviorShade> cosa mi consigliare di usare invece per la posta elettronica?
<jester-> de gustibus
<NESSuno> ho provato a usare GParted ma la partizione LVM non è modificabile. Possibile che abbia messo un "blocco" o qualcosa del genere? Sono quasi certo di non averla cifrata (a meno che non lo abbia fatto per errore)
<jester-> thunderbird non è male
<luXus_> thunderbird è ottimo
<luXus_> ciao a tutti
<jester-> peccato lo stiano mollando
<luXus_> chi mi sa spiegare perchè è suggerito installare ubuntu 32bit e non 64?
<SaviorShade> l'ho scaricato ma non capivo come installarlo.. ora lo ricerco
<luXus_> stanno mollando thunderbird??? io lo uso da sempre
<luXus_> chi mi sa spiegare perchè è suggerito installare ubuntu 32bit e non 64?
<nannes> luXus_: indovina
<jester-> non lo sviluppano piu, daranno supporto per sicurezza per un paio d'anni
<nannes> anzi quale indovina, c'è pure scritto
<jester-> SaviorShade: scaricato?
<luXus_> nannes non l'ho letto,,,, :/
<jester-> SaviorShade: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<NESSuno> Qualcuno sa aiutarmi? Mi sapete dire perché non riesco più a modificare le partizioni??
<SaviorShade> Qualcuno mi sa dire cosa e come devo controllare per capire se ubuntu sta funzionando al massimo rispetto alle potenzialità del pc?
<jester-> NESSuno: sei da live?
<SaviorShade> si l'ho scaricato ora
<nannes> luXus_: Con una cpu 64bit si può fare girare anche un sistema 32bit. L'inverso invece non è possibile.
<jester-> SaviorShade: a perte che dovrebbe gia esserci apri un terminale dai: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<SaviorShade> come lo apro? :D
<TaLaDo> -.-
<SaviorShade> io ho scaricato la versione linux adesso mi da il file compattato lo apro
<jester-> SaviorShade: cercalo nei menu
<luXus_> si ma una cpu 64 si coniuga meglio con un os a 64 .... entonces... insomma 32 è consigliato a chi possiede una 32 bit, chi ha una cpu 64 meglio si scarica ubuntu 64,,,,, :)
<jester-> SaviorShade: va bè
<NESSuno> jaster-: lo ero, se serve la riavvio...
<SaviorShade> ah ok
<jester-> SaviorShade: sta nei repo che vuoi scaricare e installarte
<SaviorShade> fatto
<SaviorShade> l'ho cercato nella home e l'ho aperto..
<jester-> SaviorShade: trolli o cosa
<luXus_> grazie nanes allora procedo all down della 64 ;)
<luXus_> nannes****
<SaviorShade> no no per niente sono neofita al massimo
<SaviorShade> ho aperto la home sulla barra del search ho scritto thunder è uscita fuori l'icona e ho aperto il programma
<jester-> già c'era
<SaviorShade> azz non lo sapevo :D
<luXus_> JESTER e al posto di thunderbird cosa ci sarà???
<jester-> non c'è come non guardarsi attorno
<jester-> luXus_: boh evolution per es
<jester-> ci penseremo
<luXus_> quindi devo mollare il pennuto per le mail?!
<jester-> luXus_: c'è tempo
<luXus_> ok
<luXus_> vedremo
<luXus_> tanto prima arriva la fine del mondo
<SaviorShade> rega scusatemi ma veramente io è la prima volta che uso ubuntu...
<TaLaDo> SaviorShade, come mai hai deciso di usarlo?
<SaviorShade> mi ero rotto il cazzo di litigare con windows7 avevo problemi insormontabile, non mi andava di continuare a trovare stratagemmi per usare il loro sys op senza licenza
<TaLaDo> -.-
<SaviorShade> c'è qualcosa di strano in quello che ho detto?
<jester-> con linux non paghi
<TaLaDo> SaviorShade, non siamo nel canale giusto per rrisponderti magari passa in #ubuntu-it-chat
<luXus_> insomma usi ubuntu perchè è gratis, fai bene
<jester-> quindi se qualcosa non va: citus mutis
<SaviorShade> eh già non solo anche perchè windows 7 mi dava problemi con hd ingressi sata li riconosceva quando voleva e cose simili
<luXus_> ma non si dice citus mutus?
<pitzalone> jester-: sono riuscito ad entrare  con il vecchio kernel. come posso togliere il 3.5
<jester-> pitzalone: da synaptic -->linux-image
<pitzalone> jester-: ma così mi togli la 3.2
<jester-> pitzalone: ??
<jester-> che ne so che kernel hai e quali vuoi togliere
<jester-> in synaptic li vedi quelli che sono installati
<pitzalone> jester-: usando 3.2 e devo togliere 3.5
<jester-> pitzalone: quindi togli l'image 3.5
<pitzalone> ma su synaptyc
<pitzalone> jester-: ma su synaptic non la trovo
<jester-> pitzalone: come no
<jester-> avra il nome lungo una settimana
<pitzalone> jester-: niente
<pitzalone> jester-: linux-image solo uno
<jester-> pitzalone: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<jester-> anche le balle di frate giulio erano minimo 2
<pitzalone> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1304650/
<jester-> pitzalone: sudo dpkg --purge inux-image-3.5.7-030507-generic linux-image-extra-3.5.7-030507-generic
<jester-> pitzalone: e ti rimangono alri 27 kernel
<pitzalone> jester-: fatto.  ora riavvio e se lo rinstallo mi riescono gli errori. cosa dici?
<jester-> pitzalone: e che lo hai rimosso a fare
<jester-> pitzalone: avanza alla 12.10 invece di fare casini
<rizla> Ho finito di scaricare lubuntu....come lo lancio ora???
<glpiana> !installazione | rizla
<ubot-it> rizla: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<rizla> Grazie ubot....vedo subito
<nannes> lol
<Rizla_> Cazzarola torno sempre qui
<Rizla_> mi potreste rimandare le guide per l'installazione di lubuntu??
<glpiana> !installazione | Rizla_
<ubot-it> Rizla_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> Rizla_, dicci pure che problemi incontri e si prova ad aiutarti
<Rizla_> adesso ho masterizzato lubuntu
<Rizla_> e' su cd
<Rizla_> devo vedere come fare per metterlo su
<Rizla_> in modo corretto
<glpiana> Rizla_, oki, se vuoi installarlo lo infili nel lettore cd e riavvii il computer. setti il pc da bios affinchè legga per primo il cd e partirà il sistema presente nel cd
<Rizla_> perfetto
<Rizla_> ma una domanda....
<Rizla_> L'HD e' partizionato ....una partizione e' Xp....L'altra Ubuntu....io devo metterla su Ubuntu...
<Rizla_> la domanda e'.....viene fuori dove installare???
<glpiana> Rizla_, al momento del partizionamento dovrai scegliere partizionamento manuale e selezionare la giusta partizione
<Rizla_> bene bene...
<glpiana> Rizla_, sulla guida dell'installazione c'è un riferimento alla guida del partizionamento
<Rizla_> Ok....nel caso fosse...in questa chat...posso accedere anche su un sistema Windows???
<Rizla_> Che se ho problemi entro con il portatile
<glpiana> Rizla_, certo
<Rizla_> perfetto
<Rizla_> allora faccio il tutto
<Rizla_> ci risentiremo presto...
<glpiana> :)
<Rizla> Sono tornato
<Rizla> come promesso del resto
<glpiana> :)
<Rizla> hehehehe
<Rizla> Allora....vediamo...sono dove hai detto tu prima....per la partizione
<glpiana> sì, sei già in partizionamento manuale?
<Rizla> e mi dice....Nessun File reboot definito
<Rizla> correggere questo problema dal menu' partizionamento
<Rizla> Ho sbagliato qualcosa
<Rizla> .........
<glpiana> Rizla, io non ho idea di cosa voglia dire
<glpiana> per cui ti consiglio di tornare indietro, annullare tutto e ripartire
<glpiana> non è che ti dice che non hai definito nessun filesystem di root?
<Rizla> Hai detto bene gli....
<Rizla> hai ragine tu
<Rizla> ho scritto male io
<Rizla> Sono tornato indietro....e sto rifacendo...nessun problema....per ora...
<glpiana> Rizla, quando scegli la partizione in cui mettere lubuntu devi dirgli che il punto di mount è / e che il filesystem è ext4
<glpiana> torno poi
<Cristian> ciao ragazzuoli
<Rizla> Mi serve una guida per lubutu......
<glpiana> Rizla, ne deduco che sei riuscito a installarlo?
<Rizla> glp
<Rizla> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Rizla> ehhehe
<glpiana> Rizla, anzitutto ti indico il wiki dove puoi trovare numerose guide
<glpiana> !wiki | Rizla
<ubot-it> Rizla: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<glpiana> Rizla, dopodichè, quando incontri un problema e sul wiki non trovi soluzione, puoi venire qui e chiedere aiuto
<Rizla> Va bene
<Rizla> Vi ringrazio....
<Rizla> Ma torno anche se non ho problemi
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> io invece me ne vado. ciao
<akis24> buon pomeriggio
<massy> ciao
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> esiste un log genereto dall'installer?
<sacarde> generato
<sacarde> e' /var/log/installer/...... ?
<connect> ciao
<connect> ho un problema con ubuntu ho istallato l'ultima versione e non si sente l'audio
<connect> ho un problema con ubuntu ho istallato l'ultima versione e non si sente l'audio
<connect> ho un problema con ubuntu ho istallato l'utlima versione e non si sente l'audio
<connect> ho un problema con ubuntu ho istallato l'ultima versione e non si sente l'audio
<enzotib> sera
<massy> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao massy
<connect> ciao
<user_> ciao
<user_> qualcuno può fornire aiuto
<nannes> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<enzotib> !ciao | user_
<ubot-it> user_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<user_> ciao enzotib
<user_> ho bisogno che qualcuno mi spieghi certe cose
<user_> ho dei problemi con ubuntu
<enzotib> !chiedi | user_
<ubot-it> user_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<user_> ho installato ubuntu correttamente seguendo la documentazione ma dopo averlo installato l'audio non si sente
<user_> come devo fare per farlo funzionare
<massy> user_ evidentemente i driver non son compatibili, ma è strano cmq
<user_> di driver non ho installato niente
<user_> penso abbia fatto tutto ubuntu con gli aggiornamenti in automatico
<massy> si ma tu hai installato la 12.10?
<user_> si
<massy> guarda io ho avuto un grosso problema con la 12.10, tenate' che ho dovuto reinstallare la 12.04 ma si leggeva l'audio
<user_> l'audio me lo riconosce da hardware non mi da problemi ma non si sente dagli altoparlanti
<user_> e il volume è alzato
<user_> ho visto pure l'equalizzatore alsamixer
<user_> e niente
<massy> mmm
<massy> strano perche quando installato il volume di ubuntu è al 50%
<massy> quindi si sente
<user_> si si dovrebbe sentire
<nannes> user_: Che tipo di collegamento? jack 2.5mm oppure hdmi?
<user_> ma non si sente niente
<user_> proprio niente
<user_> in uscita me ne riconosce due
<user_> hdmi e gli altoparlanti
<nannes> No, ho chiesto quale stai usando con le casse
<user_> vado sugli altoparlanti clicco sul tasto per la prova dall'audio parte ma non si sente
<user_> stereo analogico output
<nannes> user_, servono info specifiche sull'audio. Installa pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit), POI copia/incolla nel terminale il comando seguente (TUTTO INTERO, mi raccomando) postando in canale il link che esce fuori:
<nannes> { lspci -nnk|grep -EiA3 'Multimedia|Audio|Sound|AC97|EMU';sudo aplay -l;cat /proc/asound/car*/co*|grep Codec;amixer;}|pastebinit
<user_> l'ho installato
<nannes> allora fai il comando
<user_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1305332/
<mibofra> scusate l'intromissione ma un'utente che aveva lo stesso problema aveva semplicemente tutti i canali al minimo su alsamixer
<mibofra> sudo alsamixer -V all
<mibofra> era solo un consiglio .
<nannes> mibofra: no i canali sono tutti al max, guarda il paste
<mibofra> e si XD .
<nannes> user_: probabilmente il modulo hdmi sta interferendo.. Proviamo a disabilitarlo?
<user_> non riuscivo a parlare
<user_> in canale
<nannes> user_: probabilmente il modulo hdmi sta interferendo.. se non la usi, proviamo a disabilitarlo
<user_> ok
<user_> proviamo
<nannes> Quando non riesci a parlare .. vuol dire che la connessione è andata e devi riconnetterti al server IRC
<user_> ok
<nannes> cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf|pastebinit
<nannes> e anche   lsmod|grep snd
<user_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1305358/
<user_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1305360/
<user_> nannes
<nannes> user_: sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_intel && sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<user_> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<jester-> sudo rmmod -f snd_hda_intel  provs
<nannes> user_: bloccando pulseaudio prima:  sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop && sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_intel
<nannes> non volevo fargli fare un --force quindi cercavo l'alternativa
<lelinho> ciao ragazzi mi aiutate ad installare la grub?
<jester-> grub è femmina?
<nannes> !grub| lelinho
<ubot-it> lelinho: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<nannes> lol jester-
<jester-> lelinho: come mai non è installato
<lelinho> ho fatto l'avanzamento al 12.10...al riavvio non avevo più la grub e adesso sto cercando di installarla tramite la live da usb
<jester-> lelinho: hai 2 hd?
<jester-> ti parte il secondo e l'avanzamento lo ha messo sul primo
<lelinho> si ho un netbook che aveva windows xp e poi ho installato una partizione con linux
<user_> era caduta la connessione
<jester-> lelinho: eh ma hi uno o 2 dischi
<user_> nannes
<lelinho> uno solo
<jester-> lelinho: allora segui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino  se non capisci chiedi
<nannes> (19:23:40) nannes: user_: bloccando pulseaudio prima:  sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop && sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_intel
<lelinho> sono arrivato al punto 3
<lelinho> ho scritto il primo comando
<user_> ha dato questo comando
<user_> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<user_> dice questo
<user_> dopo aver scritto quel comando
<mibofra> bloccare pure alsa no ?
<mibofra> prima di rimuovere il modulo
<jester-> fare -f si rompe qualcosa?
<mibofra> sudo alsa unload
<jester-> il sistema è come il pirillo, non ha l'osso
<mibofra> ;)
<user_> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service pulseaudio stop  Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop pulseaudio FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<jester-> user_: sei andato in impostazioni audio?
<lelinho> jester puoi aggiungermi su una finestra privata?
<jester-> user_: e controllato canale  uscita se il device è giusto. fallo mentre suoni un mp3
<user_> è meglio parlare in query
<jester-> lelinho: si fa in canale, segui la guida
<nannes> scusate la mini assenza
<user_> era caduta la connessione
<jester-> lelinho: no pvt
<jester-> user_: e controllato canale  uscita se il device è giusto. fallo mentre suoni un mp3
<nannes> user_: eh prova il -f allora :P  sudo rmmod -f snd_hda_intel
<jester-> user_: sei andato in impostazioni audio?
<lelinho> al punto 3 mi si blocca
<user__> era ricaduta di nuovo
<jester-> lelinho: fa vedere nel paste: sudo fdisk -l
<lelinho> "mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist"
<jester-> !paste | lelinho
<ubot-it> lelinho: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<user__> chi fornisce aiuto
<user__> nannes
<user__> massy
<user__> jester
<user__> qualcuno può risolvere questo problema
<jester-> user__: vai in impstazioni audio
<user__> ok
<user__> fatto
<jester-> user__: canale uscita
<jester-> user__: hai piu di un device?
<user__> fatto
<user__> si
<jester-> user__: suona qualcosa e cambialo
<user__> sono presenti due device
<lelinho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1305417/
<user__> che suonare
<jester-> user__: un mp3 per es
<jester-> o pari youtubbo
<user__> non ho musica qua
<user__> su questa partizione ubuntu
<user__> però ho fatto il suono di prova e non va
<user__> jester
<jester-> user__: se non provi qualcosa che suona tipo un video di youtubbo non vale
<jester-> user__: provi prima con dev e poi l'altro
<user__> non si carica youtube
<user__> puoi inviare un suono
<user__> così provo
<jester-> lelinho: fa vedere nel paste: sudo fdisk -l
<nannes> user__: niente inviare .. c'è il suono di prova su ubuntu
<user__> e l'ho fatto
<user__> non si sente
<nannes> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<nannes> hai fatto questo? ^
<jester-> user__: il volume è su?
<user__> si
<user__> al massimo
<jester-> user__: alsamixer il canale pcm è su e attivo?
<user__> al massimo
<jester-> user__: oo o mm sotto
<user__> oo
<user__> no
<user__> nessuno dei due
<jester-> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav   prima con un deve poi com l'altro
<jester-> user__: deve esserci oo sotto
<jester-> cambia con m
<jester-> poi esc per uscire e salvare
<user__> non si cambia
<jester-> come no
<user__> non ce il quadratino
<jester-> vai sopra con le frecce
<user__> faccio stampa
<jester-> e pigia m
<jester-> master e pcm e palle varie tutti con oo
<jester-> sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<user__> pcm nessuno dei due
<jester-> user__:  sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<jester-> poi esc sul terminale e riapri alsamixer
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti nella mia sessione non riesco più a vedere i programmi dalla dash e ubuntu software centre non funziona più
<user__> fatto
<jester-> user__: funza oo ?
<Drizamanuber> come posso ripristinare la mia sessione?
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> Drizamanuber: e sega la cartella della dash ciofeca
<Drizamanuber> jester-: credo di aver fatto casino con utilizzando questo comando  sudo sed --in-place 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' *.desktop
<user_> http://imagebin.org/233244
<user_> vedi questo così vedi com'è
<jester-> user_: e cambiando canale facendo il test?
<Drizamanuber> jester-: non trovo la cartella .gconfd
<jester-> controlla da icona se audio è abilitato
<jester-> Drizamanuber: se non c'è non c'è
<user_> che canale devo cambiare
<jester-> user_: in canale uscita
<jester-> ne hai due hai detto
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ok grazie e dove trovo la cartella dash?
<jester-> user_: il jack delle casse è nel buco giusto?
<user_> le casse sono integrate
<jester-> Drizamanuber: dovrebbe stare nella home .dash o simile o in comfig
<Drizamanuber> jester-: non c'è ne dash ne comfig
<jester-> .config
<Drizamanuber> jester-: neanche config
<Drizamanuber> jester-: neanche .config
<jester-> user_: installa pavucontrol  e vedi poi se ti fa settare qualcosa
<jester-> Drizamanuber: non usi gnome?
<Drizamanuber> unity
<jester-> Drizamanuber: allora ci dovrebbe essere
<Drizamanuber> jester-: nella cartella home non  c'è
<jester-> è nascosta
<jester-> hai visualizzato i files nascosti?
<jester-> o dpo 3 anni ancora te ne sb atti
<jester-> cena & partita
<Drizamanuber> jester-: si certo
<Drizamanuber> jester-: altrimenti non vedevo neanche .gconf ecc ecc
<Drizamanuber> jester-: stavo pensando di creare un nuovo utente, entrare con il nuovo utente e cancellare quello corrotto
<user__> cioa
<user__> cioa
<user__> cioa
<user__> cioa
<FloodBotIt2> user__: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<robert88> ci8ao
<robert88> mi aiutate a vedere premium play su ubuntu_
<robert88> please
<mibofra> !chat | robert88
<ubot-it> robert88: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> robert88: Purtroppo è impossibile, almeno finché la Microsoft non si deciderà ad aprire il suo protocollo di "smooth streaming" anche a linux.. attualmente non ne ha alcuna intenzione.. anzi, non solo non lo fa, ma per ogni soluzione che viene trovata, M$ crea una protezione nuova che annulla il suo effetto
<mibofra> !grub | robert88
<ubot-it> robert88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Tackesci> buonasera sapreste dirmi dove posso reperire i driver per Ubuntu per il chipset NM10 di Intel
<Tackesci> vorrei aquistare il netbook ASUS con Ubuntu preinstallato ma so che non funziona bene il video
<fabio_> salve. nell'installare gli aggiornamenti ricevo un errore
<fabio_> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/www.geekconnection.org_remastersys_repository_karmic_en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<fabio_> potete aiutarmi?
<dod> uname -a in terminale  poi sudo dpkg--configure-a e anche cat /etc/apt/sources.list   e metti in paste
<dod> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Drizamanuber> jester-: alla fine ho creato un nuovo utente, adesso sto usando quello
<Drizamanuber> ora ho un altro quesito, quando apro la cartella home, nella parte sinistra della finestra ci sono i collegamenti, come faccio ad aggiungerne uno che mi serve?
<Fetentone> ragazzi, da qualche giorno ho instalalto gnome-shell al posto di unity... un po di temp oper prenderci confidenza... ma ho notato una cosa molto interessante..
<Fetentone> la batteria del notebbok dura molto di più...
<Fetentone> per fare una prova, ho anche installato la buona gnome shell su un altro notebook più cecchiotto dove avevo installato ubuntu
<Fetentone> e che uso molto di rado proprio per problemi di durata di batteria...
<Fetentone> ma con gnome-shell dura molto di più...
<nannes> davvero?
<mibofra> faranno una netbook/notebook remix con gnome-shell :)
<Fetentone> eppure le guide su ubuntu dicono che unity utilizza meno memoria rispetto alle altre interfacce grafiche
<nannes> mibofra: è già fatta
<mibofra> sarebbe un'opportunità .
<nannes> mibofra:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<mibofra> nannes: ma UNR non era conclusa con natty ?
<Fetentone> e voi due non mi prendete in giro
<Fetentone> sono venuto apposta sul canaledi supporto
<Fetentone> e non l'ho detto in char
<Fetentone> chat
<mibofra> nannes: sapevo che la 12.10 avrebbe avuto anche una release con solo gnome
<Fetentone> è possibile confermare questa mia esperienza
<mibofra> ma io parlo di UNR .
<mibofra> Fetentone: in effetti si
<mibofra> ancora di più con la shell classic, ci sto facendo caso adesso ...
<Fetentone> mibofra, ma dai... non prendermi in giro... io dico serio!
<nannes> mibofra: Infatti è così (se hai letto il link) ---> The Ubuntu GNOME Remix is a mostly pure GNOME desktop experience built from the Ubuntu repositories.
<mibofra> Fetentone: non ti prendo in giro XD .
<mibofra> Nannes: io parlo di Ubuntu Netbook Remix (che per altro era basta su netbook-launcher (pseudo unity)) .
<mibofra> *nannes
<Fetentone> ma allora perché Canonical non sviluppa uno studio più approfondito su gnome anzichè Un77*7
<nannes> ah netbook
<Fetentone> Olivetti S1530 (in realtà CLevio)
<Fetentone> e Asus
<mibofra> però girava bene anche su notebook nannes
<Fetentone> entrambi con processore i3
<mibofra> ma da natty non se ne hanno più notizie ...
<Fetentone_> ragazzi ma come faccio ad avere gli avvisi di chat mentre stosu un altro desktop???
<nannes> Fetentone_: che client IRC stai usando?
<nannes> Fetentone_: dpkg -l|grep xchat-gnome|grep ii
<Fetentone_> nannes, da terminale??
<nannes> yea
<Fetentone_> nannes, molto strano non fa niente
<Fetentone_> nessun risuktato
<nannes> Fetentone_: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome*|pastebinit
<Fetentone_> ma neanche qui fa niente... il comando da dare era completo o |pastebinit significa che te lo dovevo postare su pastebin
<Fetentone_> :(
<mibofra> hai installato pastebinit ?
<nannes> Fetentone_: bene, allora sei quasi apposto.
<nannes> Fetentone_: apri xchat
<Fetentone_> io sto con x chat
<nannes> vai su Modifica > Preferenze > Script e Plugins
<nannes> fetentò, i nomi dei plugins come ce li hai? In inglese o in italiano?
<Fetentone_> sono tre: Python 0.8, Perl 2.8.8, Tcl 1.64
<nannes> e non hai il plugin "On-screen display" ?
<nannes> Fetentone_: Vai con:  sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome*
<Fetentone_> no
<Fetentone_> si
<nannes> e incolla il risultato su http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Fetentone_> mi dice se intendo installare s/n
<Fetentone_> che faccio?
<nannes> certo che sì
<nannes> bene, allora non incollare neanche nel pastebin.  Appena finisce esci *completamente* da xchat e rientra
<Fetentone_> sta scaricando... ma quindi rimuovendo Unity, si è rimosso anche qualcos'altro che non ci azzeccava niente
<Fetentone_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1305765/
<Fetentone_> ma porcaccia la miseria, manco le password il browser si ricorda
<Fetentone_> eppure clicco su ricorda...ma se ci rientro me le richiede
<nannes> Fetentone_: perché le sessioni dei siti scadono dopo un po'
<Fetentone_> ma se un quarto d'ora fà gliel'ho rifatte memorizzare tutte
<Fetentone_> c'è qualcosina che non và... temo di dover chiedere l'intervento tuo nuovamente... se poi non ne sei capace... chiederò al Prof. Cantaro
<Fetentone_> pppaahahhahaaappaahaha
<cyberl3o> Ciao a tutti! Qualcuno usa deja-dup per il backup? Ho letto che è possibile comprime e crittare il backup, ma nelle impostazioni non trovo nessuna voce che fa riferimento a questi aspetti... qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<nannes> lol
<cyberl3o> mi rispondo da solo:) http://askubuntu.com/questions/66464/how-do-i-set-up-deja-dup-to-use-encryption
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-26
<jokerr> buon giorno
<jokerr> ubot-it: ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<jokerr> ubot-it: bentornato forse... XD
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jokerr> ubot-it: che sai fare?
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'che sai fare?'
<jokerr> ubot-it: help
<ubot-it> Error: The command "help" is available in the Config, Misc, and Plugin plugins.  Please specify the plugin whose command you wish to call by using its name as a command before "help".
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<glpiana> ola
<dimitri> salve a tutti, vedo che è uscita la 12.10. dal momento che con la mia 12.04 64 bit ho avuto una serie di problemi con scheda video, driver stampa e altre cosette volevo sapere come faccio a cabiare la 12.04 64 con una 12.10 32bit ?
<glpiana> dimitri, devi reinstallare
<dimitri> glpiana, immaginavo. la domanda di riserva è : una volta installato un 12.10 32 e copiato i dati utili dalla partizione della 12.04 posso togliere la 12.04 e dare lo spazio che si libera alla 12.10 ?
<TaLaDo> dimitri, io salverei i dati utili e dopo installerei 12.10 per poi rimettere i dati utili
<glpiana> dimitri, meglio sarebbe farsi il backup prima su un supporto a parte, così eviti di creare, disfare, spostare partizioni
<TaLaDo> :)
<dimitri> TaLaDo, non sono pochini
<dimitri> una altra domanda e poi prometto che non rompo +
<dimitri> quando ho installato la 12.04 c'erano prob con il mio pc ed ho risolto seguendo questo post https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<dimitri> con la 12.10 posso fare lo stesso ?
<glpiana> dimitri, corro subito a comprare un pc uguale al tuo e provo
<glpiana> :D
<glpiana> dimitri, scarica la iso, masterizzala o mettila su usb e prova la live per vedere che problemi ha. l'unica è provare
<dimitri> sta scaricando
<dimitri> glpiana, so che non è qui che debbo chiedere ma da una settimana ho thunderbird che continua a scaricare la mia posta imap e l'ho già disintallato 2 volte. la psota è 4 giga ma lui è arrivato a fare una cartella di temp da 32 gb. dove posso vedere per risolvere ?
<glpiana> dimitri, avrà scaricato posta ricevuta, inviata, cestinata e quant'altro immagino
<glpiana> dimitri, oppure ha problemi a connettersi e crea file parziali cotninuamente. ma non so dirti come risolvere, non uso client di posta, la guardo solo su web
<iron1968> ciao
<dimitri> glpiana, ora che reinstallo spero non ci sia + il prob. è una cosa che si è generata di recente. per anni mai avuto problemi con thunderbird
<dimitri> glpiana, vado all'installazione a dopo (spero)
<ITM> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<SaviorShade> buongiorno
<SaviorShade> Qualcuno mi puo' dire come togliere la password per l'hd che mi chiede all'avvio?
<danielosssssss> ce qualcuno ? ho unna domanda da fare
<OverMe> *c'è
<OverMe> !qualcuno ! danielosssssss
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OverMe> !qualcuno | danielosssssss
<ubot-it> danielosssssss: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<danielosssssss> qualcuno puo aiutarmi ? vorei sapere qualse versione poso instalare sul mio pc packard bell imedia i7242 , 8 gb di ram , processore intel core i3 530
<jester-> SaviorShade: ubuntu o kubuntu 64 bit
<OverMe> puoi mettere quello che ti pare
<danielosssssss> ho provato
<jester-> SaviorShade/ danielosssssss  ubuntu o kubuntu 64 bit
<SaviorShade> ubuntu 12.10 32 bit
<danielosssssss> ma nn e stabil e per niente e il pc spesso si blocca
<danielosssssss> hmmm 32 bit ? sei siguro ? visto che ho 8 gb di ram
<jester-> danielosssssss: 64bit
<SaviorShade> no danielossss non parlavo a te
<danielosssssss> jester grazie , ho provato 64 bit ,
<danielosssssss> aaaa ok grazie scuzami :P
<OverMe> ti installa il kernel pea che vede + di 4 giga. ma sicuramente meglio se usi 64bit
<danielosssssss> a dire la verita ho provato kubuntu 64 bit , e ubuntu 64 bit , ma speso si bloca e non ho mai capito x che
<jester-> danielosssssss: su oìpartizione o dentro a winz
<danielosssssss> tanti hanno detto che nn e compatibile cn il mio pc ,
<danielosssssss> jester , avevo instalato soltanto kubuntu , e ubuntu , e nn avevo altro sistema sul pc
<danielosssssss> forse questo sia il problema
<jester-> danielosssssss: non penso, avevi messo anche dei ppa?
<danielosssssss> ppa ? hmmm scuzami sn ignorante ma penso di no , xche nn so cs sia ppa :P
<jester-> danielosssssss: funzava tutto? audio, wifi, palle varie?
<danielosssssss> qualche modo , cm posso fare secondo voi x avere un sistema linux senza problemi , qualcuno lo sa ?
<danielosssssss> si si jester tuto funziona placa video purre tutto
<jester-> danielosssssss: scheda video?
<danielosssssss> mah si bloca proptio tutto , exempio im mouse ... e poi si spegne
<danielosssssss> ma finche si bloka va benissimo
<jester-> è qundo si blocca senza la k il casino eh?
<danielosssssss> jester ......nvidia ge force 320 gt 1 gb
<danielosssssss> eeeeee gia jester
<jester-> danielosssssss: e avevi installato il driver nvidia da driver aggiuntivi?
<danielosssssss> ma ho guardato e si era instalato il driver proprio x la mis scheda video
<jester-> danielosssssss: potrebbe essere un banco di ram cucco e l'hd un filino a mignotte
<jester-> danielosssssss: i dreivers non si installano da soli
<danielosssssss> e sai cm posso fare ?
<jester-> danielosssssss: fare un test della ram
<danielosssssss> era gia instalato , gia mi faceva vedere placa video nvidea gt ....
<danielosssssss> hmm un test in ubuntu ? cm posso farlo ?
<jester-> le balle di frate giulio sono gia instgallate di defualt
<jester-> danielosssssss: lo fai da cd live o da menu grub
<danielosssssss> lo avevo instalato da un usb
<jester-> danielosssssss: per vedere il menu tenuto pigiato maiusc (shift)
<danielosssssss> va bene grazie
<danielosssssss> adeso ho scaricato la versione 12.10 spero che va bene e nn si bloca :(
<jester-> cianquillo, è quando si blocca con 2 c il casino
<jester-> e non con la o
<danielosssssss> jester , sai cm posso fare ? insomma il tuo e stabile ?
<danielosssssss> jester ....... e quando si blocca nn posso piu fare niente olo acenderlo di nuovo .........
<SaviorShade> è capitato pure a me stamattina
<SaviorShade> ora vedo intanto di togliere la pass dell'hd
<SaviorShade> almeno si velocizza anche un po l'avvio
<danielosssssss> hmm io nn ho la pass sul hd
<danielosssssss> ma si bloca lostesso e nn posso piu fare niente solo spegnerlo
<danielosssssss> qualcuno ha provato ubuntu 12.10 ? e stabile ?????????
<SaviorShade> lo sto usando io
<SaviorShade> sembra di si...
<danielosssssss> hmmm ok grazie
<SaviorShade> ma sono un neofita quindi grandi cose non le ho fatte, soprattutto perchè non saprei dove mettere le mani
<danielosssssss> spero che va bene anche x me , xche i versioni precedenti tuti nn vano benne si bloca dopo un po
<danielosssssss> a dire la verita , il back track nn si era mai blocato , mah nn lo puiu usare solo x certe cose ..........
<locodir-user> qualcuno mi può aiutare? ho un problema con il masterizzatore. io ho provato a masterizzare un'immagine iso e andava tutto bene ma alla fine al chesum non andava più avanti e coontinuava ad aumentare le ore fino a giorni qualcuno sa qual è il problema?
<SaviorShade> Mhhh ma è normale che non riesco a fare il benchmark dell'hd?
<jester-> locodir-user: usando?
<locodir-user> l'unico che c'è, brasero
<jester-> locodir-user: installa k3b e provalo
<BlackList> giorno a tutti
<locodir-user> adesso provo
<enzotib> buongiorno
<dimitri> sto mettendo ordine sul mio pc. parte con un windows che non posso togliere. poi ho messo un ubuntu 11.10. ho provato amettere un ubu 12.04 a 64 ma mi da problemi e quindi ora ho messo un ubu 12.10 a 32 che sembra andare bene. ora ho cancellato tutto quello che avevo su 11.10 e vorrei recuperare lo spazio. ho individuato con gparted la partizione. che faccio ?
<jester-> dimitri: la formatti
<dimitri> jester-, è già formattata ext4 (tra l'altro vedo che ci sono due linux swap)
<jester-> dimitri: riformattandola la pulisci
<dimitri> volevo mettere quello spazio sull'ultima installazione così sposto anche i dati della 12.04 e faccio pulizia
<dimitri> formatto ext 4 ?
<jester-> dimitri: confina con la linux?
<jester-> prima o dopo?
<dimitri> direi di si
<dimitri> è proprio in mezzo alle due
<jester-> dimitri: a perte il fatto che allargare e stringere partizioni è facile fottersi disco e dati
<dimitri> jester-, oh come sono felice di questa news
<jester-> dimitri: fai uno shot di gparted e postalo
<jester-> dimitri: è cosa nota nonuna new
<dimitri> mi ridai il link per postare gli shot
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dimitri> http://imagebin.org/233315
<dimitri> ubu 12.10 (che sto usando) è su sda9, quella che possiamo cancellare è sda6
<jester-> dimitri: vorresti allargare sda9 a scapito di sda6?
<dimitri> esatto
<jester-> dimitri: cancelli sda6 e poi allarghi sda9  da live
<jester-> a tuo riscio e pericolo
<dimitri> mi dice che smonta tutte le partizione maggiori di sda6 quindi mi smonta anche 9 e non va bene o sbaglio ?
<jester-> dimitri: devi farlo da cdlive, non si puo lavorare su / che è in uso
<dimitri> faccio ripartire quindi da pennetta
<dimitri> jester-, se metto anche i dati della 6 sulla 9 e poi unisco solo 6 e 8 ?
<dimitri> avrei una installazione 12.10 sulla 9 e un disco da 300 gb vuoto o sbaglio ?
<dimitri> senza rischio di perdere dati
<jester-> dimitri: che centra la 8
<dimitri> li c'e' laltro ubu che voglio togliere
<jester-> dimitri: allarghi e poi li prendi i dati da dove ti pare
<dimitri> jester-, uan domanda che forse è banale. Ma un modo per installare ubuntu da una parte e tutti i dati ed i programmi in un disco che non si tocca ci sarà. dove posso leggere come si fa
<jester-> dimitri: home separata
<dimitri> esatto
<jester-> per / bastano 25 gb
<dimitri> ora sto pensando di copiare i dati su un hd portatile e riformatto tutto così sto tranquillo
<dimitri> ma vorrei farlo 1 volta x tutte
<jester-> per i dati dipende da te io ho una home da 200 gb
<dimitri> ok come si fa ?
<jester-> e / 50 gb per / (il sistema) che è esagerata
<jester-> dimitri: crei una partizione da 30 una da 200
<jester-> installazione modo manulae
<jester-> sulla 30 monti come / sulla 200 o come ti pare monti come /home
<jester-> e una swap crei che si becca da solo
<dimitri>  capito
<dimitri> un altra cosa... quando copio i dati nella cartella distinazione la data non è quella del file che sto copiando ma la data di copia
<jester-> man cp
<dimitri> come faccio a copiare i miei file lasciando la data di creazione (o modifica)
<dimitri> debbo copiarli con cp
<jester-> vedi le opzioni in man cp
<enzotib> cp -a
<dimitri> non funziona con la copia di una cartella da mouse
<dimitri> non c'e' un modo per farlo usando le finestre e il muose
<enzotib> non credo
<pitzalone> jester-: soliti problemi. http://imagebin.org/233318
<jester-> pitzalone: quale driver
<pitzalone> jester-: nvidia
<jester-> pitzalone: kernel?
<pitzalone> jester-: 3.5.0
<jester-> pitzalone: comunque usa il nouveau che non è poi male
<pitzalone> jester-: sarebbe?
<jester-> pitzalone: penso che dkms non lo compili col kernel foresto
<jester-> sarebbe il driver open
<pitzalone> jester-: dove lo trovo?
<jester-> lo sta gia usando, lsmod | grep nouveau
<pitzalone> jester-: in che senso?
<pitzalone> jester-: a cosa serve quel comando?
<jester-> dai il comando e di cosa risponde
<pitzalone> jester-: niente
<pitzalone> quindi?
<jester-> pitzalone: pitzalone hai una casa di tolleranza non una distro
<TaLaDo> lol
<jester-> pitzalone: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau  sempre che la tua distro nonna lo abbia
<pitzalone> dice che è la più recente
<jester-> pitzalone: dovrebbe caricarlo da sola al boot
<pitzalone> jester-: quando avvio mi da errori di risoluzione
<TaLaDo> pitzalone, strano che il comando lsmod | grep nouveau nn ti risponda nulla
<pitzalone> è così
<TaLaDo> pitzalone, si sarà così ma è strano
<jester-> pitzalone: ce l'hai ancora xorg.conf
<pitzalone> jester-: boh
<jester-> pitzalone: installa per bene da capo la 12.10
<pitzalone> jester-: non posso. ti ho già spiegato
<jester-> hai sminchiato il sistema e il kernel 3.5 va  acazzo sul tuo sistema
<jester-> pitzalone: allora reinstalla la distro che piu ti garba e lascia perdere le fisime tacc che sono pure voncione
<jester-> hai un video sempre unto
<jester-> non dal signore, quello lo puo solo il nano
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> lo vediamo un bel lsmod ?
<TaLaDo> mha
<glpiana> che dici pitzalone ?
<glpiana> e magari anche quel log cui fa riferimento l'errore di jockey
<TaLaDo> glpiana, certo che sei curioso :P
<glpiana> oh già
<jester-> se poi salta fuori il nuvò cosa gli facciamo?
<glpiana> jester-, ecco, l'hai spaventato
<jester-> ma va se si puo pacioccare a quel modo un pc usato per lavoro
<jester-> poi dicono di winz
<locodir-user> ciao a tutti sono quello di prima che non riusciva a masterizzare maora c'è un altro problema, clicco f9 e poi vado su internal cd7dvd rom ma mi parte sempre ubuntu
<locodir-user> cd/dvd
<TaLaDo> locodir-user, a che serve maora?
<glpiana> locodir-user, ho letto alla veloce quanto avevi scritto prima. il problema del controllo del sum è successivo alla masterizzazione?
<locodir-user> scusa ma ora
<glpiana> TaLaDo, lol
<TaLaDo> -.-
<TaLaDo> locodir-user, se ho capito bene non riesci a fare il boot dal cd/dvd?
<locodir-user> ora ho fatto, ho usato k3b e l'ho masterizzato ma ora non riesco a far partire il cd
<locodir-user> si
<TaLaDo> locodir-user, probabilmente hai masterizzato male
<glpiana> locodir-user, hai fatto caso se quando gli dici di partire da cd/dvd la luce del lettore si accende?
<TaLaDo> (naturalmente hai settato dal bios vero?)
<locodir-user>  glpiana non ho fatto caso, Talado si
<glpiana> locodir-user, allora riprova e facci caso, poi torna e riporta
<locodir-user> ok
<locodir-user> eccomi ho provato a vedere la lucina e non si accende
<TaLaDo> aia
<locodir-user> perchè?
<TaLaDo> locodir-user, perchè all'avvio dovrebbe accendersi se viene rilevato l'hardware
<glpiana> perchè almeno il tentativo di leggere il cd dovrebbe farlo
<glpiana> locodir-user, il disco ora è nel lettore?
<locodir-user> allora che dovrei fare?
<locodir-user> si
<glpiana> locodir-user, estrailo dal lettore anzitutto
<locodir-user> ok
<glpiana> locodir-user, ora reinseriscilo e vediamo se viene letto
<locodir-user> viene letto
<glpiana> locodir-user, quanti lettori cd/dvd hai?
<locodir-user> 1
<glpiana> locodir-user, oki, allora, invece di selezionare il dispositivo di boot dal menu che ottieni premendo f9, prova ad entrare nel bios, vai nella sezione boot, e cambia l'ordine di boot da lì
<glpiana> a dopo
<locodir-user> ho fatto anche quella ma nulla
<locodir-user> quello*
<locodir-user> niente, ho provato e riprovato
<locodir-user_> sono sempre quello di prima e il problema persiste
<thetom> salve a tutti! come si fa a capire dove è mappata la home? cioè se l'ho messa su una partizione esterna o se è insieme al sistema?
<dod> fdisk -l in terminale e metti in paste
<dod> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dod> sudo fdisk -l
<thetom> non mi parte firefox, anche per quello sto formattando per passare alla 12.04...
<thetom> dod: comunque dovrebbe esserci un "/home" di fianco ad una delle partizioni, giusto?
<thetom> dod: nella colonna dove c'è la * di boot?
<dod> se fai l'installazione automatica non ti separa la home.
<dod> se fai tu a mano devi specificare...
<thetom> dod: no, la faccio sempre manuale, ma è il pc di mia zia e l'ho formattato un sacco di tempo fa... ha ancora la 10
<thetom> dod:  non ricordo cosa ho fatto esattamente.. però dovrebbe esserci uno "/home" nell'output di fdisk se la home fosse in un'altra partizione, giusto?
<dod> se hai 4 partizioni di solito hai la home separata. la distingui dalla dimensione.
<dod> * e' la boot con 1mb circa. poi la root con xgb di solito 10-20. poi vedi la home che e' la piu' grande. poi vedi la swap.
<thetom> dod: provo a installare un'altro browser, così ti posto l'output
<dod> se sono 3 la home non e' separata.
<glpiana> thetom, scrivi mount in un terminale e controlla la partizione e incrocia il dato con fdisk
<OverMe> thetom, da mount basta che controlli se qualcosa è montato in /home
<OverMe> harr
<glpiana> hihiihih
<thetom> ho una cosa del genere, scusate se posto qua ma sono impossibilitato altrove: gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/valeria/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=valeria)
<thetom> questa è l'unica cosa che parli della home
<glpiana> thetom, leggi sopra
<thetom> glpiana: ah, ora ho capito, parla solo di sda1 per la home..
<thetom> quindi è assieme al sistema...
<glpiana> thetom, no, se leggi proprio /home èseparata. e dovresti vedere anche  un altro sdax per /
<glpiana> thetom, comunque se sei in rete installa il pacchetto pastebinit  e poi dai: mount | pastebinit
<glpiana> thetom, dopodichè ci copi il numerillo dell'indirizzo di pastebin che viene fuori
<thetom> glpiana: capito, procedo!
<thetom> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/rwCf79wB
<thetom> glpiana: spettacolare questo tool!
<glpiana> thetom, ok, non hai la home separata. per cui se vuoi reinstallare fatti un bel backup. ma ti chiedo: perchè devi reinstallare?
<zapruder86> ciao a tutto, ho un problema con java
<glpiana> esponilo
<zapruder86> l'ho installato due giorni fa per far girare un programmino attraverso le istruzioni sul sito della oracle
<zapruder86> poi ho provato a disinstallarlo perché non mi funzionava e non si elimina più (per poi riprovare una nuova installazione di java)
<thetom> glpiana: bo, per come ero rimasto io(sono due anni che non uso ubuntu :( ) meglio una formattazione di un upgrade
<glpiana> zapruder86, vediamo che errori ti da
<glpiana> !paste | zapruder86
<ubot-it> zapruder86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> thetom, che versione è?
<glpiana> se non ricordi dai: lsb_release -a
<thetom> glpiana: 10.04.... faccio un backup su una partizione e vado di upgrade?
<glpiana> thetom, no spe. lasa sta l'upgrade. fa il backup e poi installa, soprattutto visto che il sistema è acciaccato. ho letto sopra che non parte firefox
<thetom> glpiana: si, esatto, è anche per quello che avrei fatto un'installazione pulita.. Grazie mille per l'aiuto!!!
<glpiana> :)
<zapruder86> non riesco a trovare il nome preciso del pacchetto
<zapruder86> da synaptic mi rileva un "java-common", ma non so se centra niente....
<glpiana> zapruder86, dimmi se avevi operato col terminale o con altro
<Hannibal-Lecter> Buonasera a tutti. Ho installato Ubuntu Studio 12.04 (64 bit) per esigenze mie lavorative. Come video editor ho trovato di default OpenShot che a me non piace. Volessi metter su Kdenlive ho problemi dato che si porta dietro mezzo KDE e dato che Ubuntu Studio usa come DE Xfce?
<glpiana> Hannibal-Lecter, xfce ha la funzione di compatibilità con kde. è inoltre indifferente il de sul quale fai girare le applicazioni. l'unico problema potrebbe essere di sapzio su disco, ma di sicuro non è il tuo problema vista la finalità della macchina
<thetom> glpiana: ultima cosa idiota, per copiare una cartella e tutte le sottocartelle cp -rf sorgente destinazione, giusto?
<Hannibal-Lecter> ok ti ringrazio glpiana
<glpiana> thetom, può andare, ma se copi direttamente la directory superiore?
<thetom> glpiana: non ho mica capito.. io avrei fatto cp -rf /home/valeria /media/altra_partizione
<glpiana> thetom, ah, beh, sì ok... io lo avrei fatto da interfaccia grafica :D
<thetom> glpiana: il terminale mi da più sicurezza :)
<glpiana> :D
<zapruder86> glpiana: ho provato ad installarlo tramite synaptic
<thetom> glpiana: e poi devo riprendere un po' di confidenza con linux :) maledettissimo il mio vaio z11 che non mi fa andare le schede video con linux!
<glpiana> zapruder86, hai aggiunto repo esterni allora. synaptic non ti installa pacchetti recuperati in giro. comuqnue, in synaptic clicca su origine e vedrai elencati i repo e anche la roba messa da deb presi in giro
<glpiana> sigaretta, a dopo
<zapruder86> ecco, il problema è dato dal pacchetto "oracle-java7-installer". provo a rimuoverlo completamente e non mi si elimina
<OverMe> dicendo?
<zapruder86> questo il messaggio di errore: "E: oracle-java7-installer: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di pre-removal ha restituito lo stato di errore 2"
<zapruder86> ovviamente da synaptic ho provato a rimuoverlo
<eugenio> salve a tutti, una curiosità, ho libreoffice istallato, mi accorgo oggi che non si vedono più le icone del menu che si attiva col tasto dx, qualcuno ha idea?
<OverMe> zapruder86, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/oracle-java7-installer* && sudo apt-get remove oracle-java7-installer  && sudo apt-get update
<zapruder86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1307196/
<OverMe> zapruder86, chiudi il gestore pacchetti prima
<zapruder86> mi dice che la directory è inesistente (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1307206/) ma come è possibile se lo vedo in synaptic?
<OverMe> l'ai rimossa al comando precendere
<OverMe> *precedente
<OverMe> *hai
<OverMe> adesso dai solo: sudo apt-get remove oracle-java7-installer  && sudo apt-get update
<marina_> scusate, ho un pc fujitsu siemens, processor 1.60 GHz, 592 MHz, 240 MB di RAM
<marina_> istallando ubuntu, l'ultima versione richiedeva un cpu x86, ma rilevava un cpu i686 e non installava.
<marina_> che versione devo scaricare ?
<zapruder86> prova a vedere se c'è qualcosa che non ti quadra... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1307213/
<OverMe> a parte una tonnellata di ppa, mi torna tutto
<OverMe> marina_, x86 e i686 sono equivalenti, non credo che il messaggio di errore fosse esattamente quello. comunque la versione da scaricare è la 32bit
<marina_> cioè sempre ubuntu 12, ma a 32 bit?
<zapruder86> sono un problema tutti questi "ppa"?
<OverMe> marina_, sì, se hai scaricato a 64bit non va bene
<marina_> ah, non so, mi hanno dato il cd  ! provo, grazie mille !
<OverMe> zapruder86, i ppa non sono affidabili
<zapruder86> quindi come mi consigli di fare tipo per installare java? sempre da terminale?
<OverMe> installi openjdk
<nicotano>  salve
<Hannibal-Lecter> [EXTRA] Silvio Berlusconi condannato a 4 anni nel processo Mediaset.
<Fetentone> [EXTRA] Silvio Berlusconi vuole finanziare il progetto Ubuntu: quindi tutti zitti e forza Silvio
<OverMe> !chat | Hannibal-Lecter
<ubot-it> Hannibal-Lecter: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<OverMe> Fetentone, pure te.
<Fetentone> mi è arrivato il nuovo desktop Dell... ha OpenSuse ma io vorrei installare Debian... sono andato su debian.org e poi sul canale di supporto debian, troppo poco gentili in quel canale: non sanno godersi la vita; sono sgorbutici. Però volevo installarlo: da dove lo scarico?
<OverMe> ora te lo ripeto piano
<OverMe> !chat | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DD3my> ciao a tutti
<Greyzard> mi è venuto un dubbio: considerando che fra Ubuntu e derivati cambia solo l'ambiente grafico, non si potrebbero "unire" tutti in una ISO, permettendo di scegliere quale ambiente grafico usare durante la fase di installazione?
<mibofra> ciao DD3my
<DD3my> ciao mibofra
<mibofra> Greyzard: quanto dovrebbe essere il DVD ? 200 GB ?
<DD3my> ahahahaha
<DD3my> mibofra, esagerato
<DD3my> xD
<mibofra> si, ma il formato cd poi che fine fa ?
<mibofra> certo , tutta quella roba in 700 MB neanche stringendo un poco entrerebbero .
<DD3my> non ci sta, infatti cosi verrebbero eliminati i cd
<mibofra> e siccome vengono i nervi ad aspettare 4,5 GB di roba dalla rete ...
<mibofra> ... meglio così :)
<DD3my> esatto, e poi è giusto che ci siano piu distribuzioni in giro
<DD3my> perche non tutti i pc supportano bene  ubuntu
<mibofra> e per avere ampia scelta :) .
<DD3my> basta fare l esempio di kubuntu che viene utilizzata molte volte per salvare vecchi pc
<DD3my> che hanno a disposizione poca ram
<mibofra> kubuntu ? Lubuntu :)
<DD3my> si lubuntu, grazie per la correzione mibofra
<mibofra> prego :)
<DD3my> mibofra, una domanda piu interessante sarebbe, e perche non far uscire una release una volta all anno invece che due in un anno
<mibofra> la risposta è, per farci uscire pazzi XD .
<DD3my> mibofra, ahaha esatto
<mibofra> :D
<DD3my> pero personalmente sarebbe meglio che uscisse una release all anno, cosi si possono vedere tutti gli aggiornamenti svolti e quali capacità sono state potenziate ecc ecc
<mibofra> (anche se penso sia meglio continuare in chat)
<DD3my> mibofra, si hai ragione :)
<mibofra> :)
<martino1> salve
<martino1> perche su lubuntu quando uso pidgin l'icona dei messaggi rimane grigia?
<zapruder86> dopo esser riuscito ad installare correttamente java (grazie OverMe) avrei bisogno di un consiglio su come far partire un programmino java non da terminale (se è possibile)
<martino1> perche su lubuntu quando uso pidgin l'icona dei messaggi del pannello rimane grigia?
<jester->  zapruder86 fai un lanciatore e ci metti lu comando
<zapruder86> c'è una guida in rete su come farlo?
<He4dShOt> sera
<He4dShOt> ho creato uno script per vedere alcune informazioni al login...e lo chiamo da /etc/profile ....però vorrei che venisse prima del "last login" e non dopo
<He4dShOt> come posso fare?
<He4dShOt> ...subito dopo /etc/issue.net e prima del last login...che non so in che modo viene invocato...
<Guest33978> ciao a tutti
<__matteo> ho installato kubuntu 12.04 ma non riesco a connettermi ad internet con la chiavetta wind che ha sempre funzionato senza problemi su tutte le altre distro..
<__matteo> suggerimenti?
<matteo_> ragazzi qualcuno di voi usa kubuntu?
<Holden> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<matteo_> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<lusuhard> buonasera, ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04, ho un problema con il driver wireless, la mia scheda è una broadcom 4311, ho cercato in giro per vari forum e l'unica cosa che ho trovato è stato provare una installazione dal gestore pacchetti, ma senza alcun risultato. il gestore driver aggiuntivi mi dice che non è possibile installare il driver e di guardare il log, se qualcuno mi aiuta ad interpretarlo magari riusciamo a trovare 
<matteo_> ragazzi come faccio ad impostare Kubuntu in italiano?
<Holden> matteo_, non uso kubuntu, ma probabilmente devi selezionare la lingua da qualche parte in preferenze e/o installare i pacchetti della lingua
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> come installo mplayer su 10.04?
<matteo_> Holden: si immagino ma non so dove mettere le mani.. è tutto nuovo..
<Holden> naxil, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<naxil> non c'e'
<Holden> matteo_, magari cerca su google, di solito si trovano tante guide per chi inizia. o dai un'occhiata sul wiki
<naxil> sui repo c'e' GNOME mplayer e' lo stesso?
<osvaldo> Ho installato firestarter sia su ubuntu 12.04 che su ubuntu 12.04.01. Nella configurazione relativa al traffico in uscita ho impostato il modo restrittivo ed ho abilitato specifiche porte come peraltro ho agevolmente fatto in passato con le precedenti versioni di ubuntu. Così facendo mi accorgo che firestarter non consente il traffico nemmeno per le specifiche porte da me abilitate come la porta 80. Non capisco il motivo.
<Holden> !wiki | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<matteo_> Holden: mi sa che ho risolto
<Holden> naxil, no, quello è la gui per mplayer
<matteo_> grazie comunque
<naxil> pero io avevo gia messo mplayer a mano
<naxil> nel bin ho mplayer
<Holden> naxil, un attimo, sono anche io su 10.04
<Holden> naxil, lancia  apt-cache policy mplayer
<Holden> è nel repo multiverse
<naxil> cosa e' il repo multiverse?
<naxil> io non ce l'ho
<Holden> naxil, abilitalo da gestione sorgenti o da /etc/apt/sources.list
<naxil> mplayer:
<naxil>   Installato: 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu16.1
<naxil>   Candidato: 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu16.1
<naxil> ce l'ho?
<Holden> si è installato
<naxil> quindi se uno installa a mano un porgramma anche apt-get se ne accorge
<naxil> il fatto e' che i wmv non si sentono
<naxil> !info w32codecs
<ubot-it> w32codecs (source: w32codecs): win32 binary codecs. In component non-free, is optional. Version 1:20110131-0.1medibuntu3 (precise), package size 26025 kB, installed size 66372 kB
<Holden> naxil, synaptic o apt-get è la stessa cosa, il sistema tiene traccia di cosa installi. la versione fornita nei repo è molto vecchia
<Holden> naxil, c'è un ppa per le versioni recenti, o puoi compilare da te
<naxil> capito
<naxil> e per w32codecs?
<Holden> non servono
<naxil> ma non sento niente sui wmv
<Holden> posta l'output completo di:  mplayer  file.wmv
<naxil> ok
<Holden> magari se puoi mettere da qualche parte quel file ti dico anche se con una versione recente si sente... cmq non ho mai avuto problemi a leggere files con mplayer, ma io uso la versione compilata da git, che aggiorno ogni paio di settimane
<naxil> MediaObject ERROR: 0x83eedf1  could not open DMO DLL (0x0 : 0)
<naxil> ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec wmadmod.dll.
<naxil> e' questo l'errore
<naxil> cmq credo che manca qualche plugin nella ver vecchia
<naxil> mi dai i repo cosi l'aggiorno?
<Holden> naxil, hmm, come ho detto non uso i ppa, ma cercando su google dovresti trovarlo
<naxil> si ho trovato il daily
<naxil> che dovrebbe andare di passo passo con le svn
<Holden> magari il daily è un pò troppo, così ogni giorno ti proporrà di aggiornare
<naxil> strano ho aggiunto il ppa ma su ubuntu software center non lo vedo perche?
<Holden> non saprei, io faccio sempre da terminale
<naxil> cmq scusa.. se un ppa ha mplayer e i repo hanno mplayer.. se faccio apt-get install mplayer quale installa?
<Holden> quello più nuovo, ovvero il ppa
<Holden> puoi vedere quale verrà installato con  apt-cache policy mplayer
<massy> salve
<naxil> holden ho un'altro problemino.. scusami se abuso.. ho un dispositivo collegato direttamente su eth1 con cavo ma riesco a fare lo share della connessione solo dopo aver dato UFW disable.. come mai?
<Holden> naxil, cos'è UFW disable?
<naxil> firewall disable
<naxil> ufw disable
<Holden> beh sarà qualche regola del firewall allora
<naxil> ma non riesco a dargliela
<naxil> il dispositivo ha ip fisso 192.168.20.1
<naxil> ho provato con la gui (gufw) a dargli in out ma niente
<naxil> !chat naxil
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat naxil'
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzos> salve ragazzi ho questo problemma con xampp http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1307593/ come risolverlo
<vanels> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<vanels> ciao
<vanels> sto reimpostanto grub per un problema co l avanzamento alla 12.10...
<vanels> ho un problema al punto 5 della guida  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> vanels: cioè?
<vanels> bash > grub install no such file
<vanels> questa [ la risposta al piunto 5
<jester-> vanels: punti 2 3  senza errori
<jester-> hai montato la partizione linux giuesta?
<jester-> giusta*
<vanels> spero di si
<vanels> al 2 e 3 nessun errore
<vanels> come la ricconosco
<vanels> ho preso quella co la scritta linux
<jester-> vanels: dopo sudo chroot /mnt  hai il prompt # nel terminale?
<jester-> vanels: sei da cd live?
<jester-> vanels: stessi bit del sistema installato?
<vanels> ho il comando root ubuntu
<jester-> vanels: sei da cd live?
<vanels> si da usb
<jester-> apri un altro terminale e fa vedere nel pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> !paste | vanels
<ubot-it> vanels: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vanels> come incollo la finestra del terminale nel paste..scusa...
<vanels> come copio e incollo
<jester-> evidenzi e copi incolli
<Ame79> ciao
<jester-> o menu modifica--> seleziona tutto
<Ame79> ho un problema di audi
<Ame79> audio
<jester-> scrivilo che se qualcuno sa e  ha tempo ti risponde
<vanels> arrivato_
<jester-> vanels: incolla qui il link alla pagina
<jester-> o come lo vediamo?
<vanels> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1307729/
<jester-> vanels: non è che per caso hai fatto sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ?
<jester-> vanels: sarebbe sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt da fare nel tuo caso
<vanels> ho fatto con dev&sda5
<jester-> vanels: sicuro?
<vanels> si si ho messo sda5
<vanels> si
<vanels> aspetta...a quale passaggio
<jester-> vanels: da terminale in chroot: sudo apt-get install --reinstall rub-pc
<rikykywy> ciao
<Ame79> praticamente quando sto su youtube non funziona  il sub devo andare sulle impostazioni audio e spostare una qualsiasi impostazione, e da li comincia a funzionare
<rikykywy> raga chi mi aiuta ???? please??
<jester-> !qualcuno | rikykywy
<ubot-it> rikykywy: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> Ame79: unity?
<jester-> vanels: da terminale in chroot: sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<vanels> io sto seguendo questa guida>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1307729/
<vanels> al punto 5 non va
<jester-> vanels: da terminale in chroot: sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<vanels> quindi che comando devo mettere al 4..ho sbagliato quello_
<rikykywy> vorrei connettermi al mio wi-fi ..l ho già fatto in precedenza ma ora mi dice che la rete senza fili è disattivata da switch hardwere ...cosa faccio??
<Ame79> unity?
<jester-> vanels: sei nel terminale con # ?
<jester-> Ame79: hai la barra a sinistra?
<vanels> si
<jester-> vanels: sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<vanels> root ubuntu
<Ame79> scusa non ho capito che intendi
<jester-> Ame79: intendo l'ambiente desktop
<jester-> ce ne sono 27
<Ame79> si
<Ame79> ubuntu 12.04
<jester-> Ame79: apri un terminale e dai: unity --reset
<vanels> dpkg was s interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jester-> !gnomereset | Ame79 e poi fai anche
<ubot-it> Ame79 e poi fai anche: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> vanels:  dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> hai sella roba in sospeso
<rikykywy> ehi
<jester-> rikykywy: calma
<jester-> rikykywy: sudo rfkill unblock all
<vanels> untu:/# dpkg //configure /a dpkg: error: need an action option  Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*]; Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management; Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values; Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options; Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;  Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it throu
<rikykywy> non capisco
<Ame79> ok provo
<jester-> vanels: usa il pastebin che cosi intasi il canale e non si capisce una sega, è risposta a: dpkg --coonfigure -a?
<jester-> scrivi bene
<vanels> scusa..adesso ti incollo l indirizzo
<jester-> rikykywy: è comando da dare nel terminale
<jester-> vanels: hai cannato a scrivere il comando
<jester-> vanels:  dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> vanels: nel terminale # nè
<pitzalone> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1307756/ dai un'occhiata a questo e dimmi se capisci l'errore.
<rikykywy> l ho inserito e ho premuto invio e mi chiede una password!
<vanels> sta scarrellando una lista..
<jester-> pitzalone: te l'ho detto stamattina: dkms non compila il modulo nvidia con un kernel diverso da quello di serie
<jester-> rikykywy: dai la pass utente che usi per loggarti, non la vedi ma scrivila lo stesso e dai enter
<rikykywy> mi dice sudo password for rikykywy
<rikykywy> ok
<vanels> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ... update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-32-generic root@ubuntu:/#
<vanels> e ora_
<jester-> vanels: apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<jester-> vanels: quindi: grub-install /dev/sda e poi update-grub
<vanels> quanti spazi sono fra grub install e dev sda
<jester-> grub-install col trattino e basta uno spazio
<jester-> e /dev/sda con gli slash
<vanels> sta andando siiiiiiiiiiiiii
<vanels> iltima domanda....sono da una live su usb
<vanels> il punto 7 della guida resta uguale_
<jester-> vanels: ext e sudo rebbot
<jester-> sudo rebbot
<jester-> eh
<jester-> sudo reboot
<Ame79> dura un po sto reset?
<jester-> Ame79: sa di sistema un po a bottane
<jester-> forse permessi sminchiati, batti control+c
<jester-> e fai il gnomereset come indicato dal bot
<jester-> Ame79: poi nel terminale dai: sudo touch /forcefsck e riavvia
<Ame79> ancora non ha finito
<jester-> si è incrocchiato, ci mette 3 secondi di solito
<Ame79> error--- error ecc.
<Ame79> jester: provo a rifarlo?
<jester-> !gnomereset | Ame79 e cancella anche .compiz2
<ubot-it> Ame79 e cancella anche .compiz2: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> Ame79: per visualizzare cartelle e file nascosti apri nautilus e batti control-h
<jester-> o da menu visualizza
<jester-> Ame79: concella anche .comoiz-1
<jester-> Ame79: concella anche .comopiz-1
<Ame79> ora riavvio?
<jester-> Ame79: termina sessione e rientra
<Ame79> ok
<Ame> ok fatto
<Ame> ok riloggato
<Ame> ma non va ancora
<Ame> quando vado ad ascoltare video su youtube non si sente il sub, poi tocco le impostazioni audio e si sente di nuovo
<Ame> ho ancora un problema audio
<cristian_c> Ame, hai problemi solo su youtube?
<Ame> sembrerebbe di si
<Ame> solo youtube
<cristian_c> Ame, quali altre prove hai fatto?
<enzotib> cristian_c, è uscito
<enzotib> se usassi il TAB... :)
<monia_> .
<cristian_c> enzotib, lo utilizzo quasi sempre (a volte non funziona)
<enzotib> non funziona quando l'utente non c'è più
<cristian_c> enzotib, a volte non funziona anche quando c'è :)
<enzotib> che client?
<ErVito> uuuuuuusteria
<ErVito> sarà xchat o empathy
<ErVito> lol
<cristian_c> enzotib, non credo sia il client, è lostirc
<cristian_c> enzotib, però solo a volte succede :)
<enzotib> non può essere altro che il client, non è una funzionalità di IRC, ma del client
<nannes> Di solito quando non funziona anche quando c'è l'utente, è perché ce n'è un altro con le stesse iniziali e il client aspetta che gli dia altre lettere per differenziarli
<enzotib> xchat cicla
<ErVito> enzotib: usi xchat?????????????????
 * ErVito mette il lutto al braccio
<enzotib> xchat su irssi proxy server
<ErVito> O.o
<ErVito> omg
<nannes> ErVito: vuoi gli omogenizzati? non sei grande?
<ErVito> nannes: omfg
<ErVito> così non si presta a battute
<nannes> ahh vuoi i fot**ti omogenizzati.
 * nannes stops it now.
<xanscale> salve ho delle domande sulla sezione a pagamento dell'ubuntu software center, posso farle qui?
<enzotib> xanscale, puoi provare
<xanscale> anzi semplifico molto il ragionamento, devo aggiungere un chiave pgp per autneticare un ppa, come faccio?
<enzotib> !gpgerr
<ubot-it> Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<xanscale> perfetto provo
<xanscale> "This repository is signed with OpenPGP key 1024R/75254D99. The PPA fingerprint is 33E0E91BDD8E7F4B53837F09E131728675254D99."
<xanscale> in questo caso la chiave è 75254D99 ?
<xanscale> funziona thz
<Fetentone> ping
<Fetentone> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<lele_> ciao
<kwehmucdee> Ciao
<lele_> mi cade la connessione wifi e mi richiede la passw in poco tempo
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-27
<renga> hi
<renga> somebody can help me?
<renga> hey guys?
<guest-nexvHP> ciao a tutti. ho avuto un problema con i driver della scheda video. il problema era legato alle api di nvidia. ho rimosso i driver (x non partiva) e adesso x parte. Inserendo però la password all'accesso, lo schermo diventa nero, mostra delle scritte e poi torna a login.
<guest-nexvHP> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano? accedendo da login come ospite riesco ad accedere.
<cristian_c> guest-nexvHP, di quali driver parli in particolare?
<guest-nexvHP> cristian_c, parlo di driver nvidia. la scritta in inglese diceva che era presente una parte di driver tipo 173 e una parte di driver 304. e che andavano in conflitto.
<cristian_c> guest-nexvHP, quindi non li hai scaricati dal sito ufficiale?
<guest-nexvHP> no, li ho scaricati con la voce driver aggiuntivi presente nei menù di lubuntu
<cristian_c> guest-nexvHP, entra in modalità di ripristino e disattiva i driver proprietari con jockey-text
<guest-nexvHP> e come si fa? dal ripristino non c'è nulla che parli di questa cosa
<cristian_c> guest-nexvHP, appunto occorre utilizzare jockey-text in modalità di ripristino
<guest-nexvHP> dici dal terminale, ok, ma cosa devo scrivere esattamente?
<cristian_c> guest-nexvHP, è un programma a linea di comando che fa la stessa cosa dell'applicazione driver aggiunntivi
<guest-nexvHP> quindi scrivo jockey-text
<guest-nexvHP> giusto?
<cristian_c> per prima cosa: jockey-text --list
<guest-nexvHP> ok e poi?
<guest-nexvHP> ok riavvio e vado a provare...grazie a fra un pò
<cristian_c> TaLaDo, non sapevo ti chiamassi franco :)
<cristian_c> sorry, sbaglio di chan
<guest-ioypC4> cristian, ok, tutto disabilitato, ma il problema permane
<guest-ioypC4> cristian_c, è come se il problema fosse legato all'utente. infatti se accedo come ospite tutto funziona.
<cristian_c> uhm
<guest-ioypC4> l'ambiente grafico viene lanciato, per cui x parte. però inserendo la password, lo schermo diventa nero per un attimo, mostra delle scritte e poi torna a login.
<cristian_c> guest-ioypC4, quali driver avevi rimosso in precedenza?
<guest-ioypC4> avendo un problema di trasparenza con i driver video, ho provato uno per uno tutti i driver presenti nella lista
<guest-ioypC4> mi sembra di aver utilizzato quelli experimental
<cristian_c> sei ritornato agli open ma non si ripristinata la situazione, giusto?
<cristian_c> guest-ioypC4, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<guest-ioypC4> http://pastebin.com/aX4WrD0E
<guest-ioypC4> 1 istante ho creato un altro utente. voglio capire se accedo utilizzando quello. torno subito
<prova> cristian_c, rieccomi
<prova> si infatti
<prova> il problema ora è legato all'utente
<prova> non ai driver
<prova> per cui è qualche personalizzazione che mi impedisce di accedere correttamente al desktop
<cristian_c> apt-fast-stable-precise.list
<cristian_c> eloaders-i-nex-daily-precise.list
<prova> apt fast è un comando molto utilizzato
<cristian_c> michael-astrapi-ppa-precise.list
<prova> i-nex.... ho cancellato i ppa
<cristian_c> prova, non basta mica
<TaLaDo> lol ppa=diavolo
<cristian_c> deb http://liveusb.info/multisystem/depot all main
<prova> michel astrapi è truecript
<cristian_c> uhm
<prova> multisystem crea chiavette usb con molti sistemi operativi dentro
<TaLaDo> prova, se metti roba non ufficiale poi si incasina tutto
<prova> provo a far cosa?
<TaLaDo> ?
<TaLaDo> prova=tuo nick
<prova> ah... ok
<prova> si TaLaDo ma se accedo con un altro utente, appena creato tipo prova... funziona tutto!
<prova> quindi il problema è nell'utente
<TaLaDo> ogni utente ha una sua home
<prova> si
<TaLaDo> quindi ti sei risposto da solo
<prova> e cosa devo fare? qualcosa si sarà incasinato nella home dell'utenza principale ma non so dove andare a cercare per resettare tutto...
<cristian_c> prova, quindi il login riesci a farlo?
<prova> cristian_c, con questo nuovo utente si
<cristian_c> con l'altro?
<cristian_c> che cosa succede esattamente?
<prova> ma con l'utente originario no, accetta lapassword, schermo nero, scritte bianche (per 1 secondo e mezzo) e poi torna a login
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> prova, quindi lo accetta
<prova> si
<cristian_c> !gnomereset | prova
<ubot-it> prova: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<cristian_c> se usi gnome
<prova> uso lxde
<cristian_c> io l'avevo fatto, ma non viene benissimo
<cristian_c> prova, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> prova, scegli un'altra sessione dal menù di login
<cristian_c> so che ce ne sono tre
<prova> ospite, utente e root
<prova> e poi
<guest-258wdN> cristian_c, non hai modo di darmi una mano vero?
<guest-258wdN> sono sempre io
<guest-258wdN> col problema dell'accesso utente in lubuntu
<cristian_c> guest-258wdN, scegli una sessione diversa
<guest-258wdN> cristian_c, ho scelto una sessione diversa
<cristian_c> guest-258wdN, quale?
<guest-258wdN> sono dentro con l'altra sessione
<cristian_c> guest-258wdN, quale?
<guest-258wdN> quale?
<cristian_c> :O
<guest-258wdN> sono dentro con un altro utente, ho selezionato cambia sessione
<cristian_c> guest-258wdN, non mi riferivo alla scelta utente
<guest-258wdN> ti riferisci a ctrl+f1?
<cristian_c> no
<guest-258wdN> e a cosa?
<cristian_c> guest-258wdN, in basso a sinistra ci sono varie sessioni
<cristian_c> c'è un menù
<guest-258wdN> in lxde... in basso a sinistra c'è solo il menù dei programmi ma non si parla di altre sessioni
<cristian_c> guest-258wdN, sto parlando della schermata di login
<guest-258wdN> ok vado alla schermata di login e cerco questo punto
<guest-opxiOE> cristian_c, niente da fare
<guest-opxiOE> in basso a sinistra non ci sono menù
<guest-opxiOE> è vuoto
<cristian_c> guest-opxiOE, ho provato personalmente
<guest-opxiOE> c'è solo il menù centrale
<cristian_c> sarà in altra posizione
<guest-opxiOE> cris ma hai lxde?
<cristian_c> ovvio
<cristian_c> sono sulla 12.04
<guest-opxiOE> in alto a destra c'è spegni riavvia sospendi
<guest-opxiOE> io anche .
<cristian_c> allora esco faccio il login e ti dico
<cristian_c> devi aspettarmi un attimo
<guest-opxiOE> si
<cristian_c> guest-opxiOE, ok, il menù a tendina si trova sotto il campo Password
<cristian_c> quindi c'è
<guest-opxiOE> ok vado
<prova> cristian_c, in quel menù trovo solo lubuntu
<prova> lubuntu netbook
<prova> e openbox
<prova> basta
<cristian_c> scegli un'altra opzione
<cristian_c> appunto, sono comunque tre e non una
<prova> fatto ma fa esattamente la stesso cosa, schermo nero scritte bianche e rilogin
<cristian_c> con quale?
<prova> con qualunque delle tre
<prova> ho provato
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> prova, dovresti controllare allora il log di accesso
<prova> dove lo trovo
<cristian_c>  /var/log/faillog
<cristian_c>  /var/log/lastlog
<cristian_c> li leggi rispettivamente con i comandi faillog e lastlog
<prova> come li apro?
<prova> il lettore di file di testo non legge nulla
<prova> li vede vuoti
<prova> sono costretto a reinstallare tutto il sistema operativo?
<cristian_c> hai letto più sù, prova?
<prova> scusami, avevo saltato quella riga. provo
<prova> faillog non da nulla è vuoto
<prova> lastlog invece contiene dei dati
<cristian_c> lastlog | less
<prova> con l'indicazione dell'ultimo login eseguito
<cristian_c> prova, posta
<cristian_c> e in ogni caso c'è anche il syslog
<cristian_c> prova, adesso io devo staccare la connessione
<prova> http://pastebin.com/c713GVKH
<prova> capito. devo reinstallare il so
<prova> è la soluzione più drastica ma almeno risolvo
<prova> grazie lo stesso
<prova> gentile come sempre cristian_c
<prova> ciao!
<dada2012> ciao
<catai> buongiorno a tutti
<enzotib> giorno
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, vorrei condividere delle cartelle in rete, creando utenze ad hoc per ogni cartella, però non riesco ad accedervi
<Bobbix> salve... mi serve una mano per associare un tipo file ad un'applicazione.
<Bobbix> L'applicazione è installata ma non appare nell'elenco delle applicazioni che posso associare... COME FACCIO?
<Bobbix> Nessuno mi da una mano???
<enzotib> Bobbix, 12.10?
<Bobbix> 12.04 scusa ma stavo facendo altre prove
<enzotib> scusa, ora io devo uscire, torno tra poco
<TaLaDo> Bobbix, si può sapere che applicazione è?
<Bobbix> si si può sapere
<Bobbix> files .css e applicazione cssed
<Bobbix> la voglio associare ai css (come sarebbe normale)
<Bobbix> non ci riesco... non posso nemmeno sfogliare e puntare all'eseguibile ... si può scegliere solo dalle appl. in lista
<Bobbix> :-/
<TaLaDo> Bobbix, ma è nei repo questa applicazione?
<Bobbix> eccerto
<Bobbix> la uso da anni
<TaLaDo> Bobbix, cortesemente mi dai il nome preciso?
<Bobbix> poi altra roba strana è che nella lista delle appl. trovo molte voci doppie o triple... boh?
<Bobbix> cssed
<TaLaDo> !info cssed
<ubot-it> cssed (source: cssed): graphical CSS editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-4 (precise), package size 692 kB, installed size 1959 kB
<Bobbix> repo universe
<Bobbix> al momento uso gphpedit che a parte colorare la sintassi non fa altro (e non me l'aspetto)
<Bobbix> per usare cssed apro l'appl. e poi cerco a mano i file da aprire
<Bobbix> (decisamente scomodo)
<TaLaDo> Bobbix, ma se tu clicchi destro sul file .css e poi scegli apri con... ti compare la possibilità di aprirlo con cssed?
<Bobbix> (13:14:53) Bobbix: non ci riesco... non posso nemmeno sfogliare e puntare all'eseguibile ... si può scegliere solo dalle appl. in lista
<cobradgtv> salve signori... io uso ubuntu 12.04 lts con gnome shell. Non riesco più a far partire Gnome Tweak Tool a seguito dell'installazione di qualche estensione. Qualcuno sa dirmi come ripararlo?
<Bobbix> nella lista non c'è cssed
<TaLaDo> Bobbix, non so che dirti
<Bobbix> :-) grazie ugualmente
<Bobbix> se si riuscisse a capire quella lista da dove proviene... magari...
<cobradgtv> salve signori... io uso ubuntu 12.04 lts con gnome shell. Non riesco più a far partire Gnome Tweak Tool a seguito dell'installazione di qualche estensione. Qualcuno sa dirmi come ripararlo?
<Drizamanuber> come posso rispristinare la dash di ubuntu 12.04 con unity?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, come hai mandato a gambe all'aria la dash?
<cristian_c> (la domanda più interessante)
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: non ne ho idea
<cristian_c> lol
<Drizamanuber> adesso se clicco sul logo di ubuntu, mi appaiono solo le cartelle, ma non si vedono più i collegamenti ai programmi
<WE> come faccio a far riconoscere dal sistema ubuntu la scheda wifi del mio acer aspire one?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, quindi la dash appare?
<cristian_c> WE, lspci -k
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> !pastebin | WE
<ubot-it> WE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, unity --reset
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: provo subito
<cristian_c> enzotib, lol, mi ero scordato di questa possibilità
<WE> cristian_c, ok grazie provo subito
<Drizamanuber> quanto impiega?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: adesso è fermo a un punto
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: nel terminale, non finisce di resettare la unity
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, aspetta un po'
<cristian_c> secondo me lo devi lanciare da tty
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> leggi poco sopra
<cristian_c> devi entrare in una console tty
<anto> ciao ragazzi un problema ... su ubuntu è possibile vedere "play mediasetpremium" ho installato moolight ma a quanto ho capito è un problema di drm. Ho provato quindi a installare tramite wine firefox e poi silverlight
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: come faccio a entrare in tty
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, prima dovresti stoppare lightdm
<cristian_c> asp
<anto> c'è qualche soluzione ... senza dover virtualizzare xp o seven tramite virtual box
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, prova con Ctrl+Alt+F1
<cristian_c> o F2
<cristian_c> anto, con wine non credo risolvi
<cristian_c> anto, ti conviene usare un programmino di cui non mi ricordo il nome in questo momento
<anto> cristian_c quello è per vedere la tv ... io mi riferisco a play mediaset che è a pagamento ... e sono abbonato ... a quanto ho capito usa i drm
<anto> i video di mediaset li vedo ... quello che non vedo e play mediaset
<cristian_c> anto, c'è uno script ma qui non ne possiamo parlare
<sandrinux> ciao a tutti
<hancks1972_fdf> ??
<cristian_c> ?
<hancks1972_fdf> ??
<cristian_c> lol
<enzotib> 'nzomma
<hancks1972_fdf> ragazzi sono nuovo di cosa si tratta??
<enzotib> !topic | hancks1972_fdf
<ubot-it> hancks1972_fdf: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<hancks1972_fdf> !topic | hancks1972_fdf
<ubot-it> hancks1972_fdf, please see my private message
<enzotib> uhm, puzza di troll
<hancks1972_fdf> quindi siete tutti in conversazioni private??
<enzotib> hai letto il topic?
<hancks1972_fdf> non so cosa siano , scusa l'ignoranza
<enzotib> hancks1972_fdf, scrivi un messaggio, lì dove stai scrivendo adesso, esattamente così: "/topic" (senza le virgolette)
<hancks1972_fdf> mi chiede argomento
<hancks1972_fdf> quindi devo cstruire un argomento?
<hancks1972_fdf> risposta non si è autorizzati a modificare l'argomento
<enzotib> Questo è il topic, L'argomento di #ubuntu-it è: L'argomento di #ubuntu-it è: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Log del canale su http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal è uscita: http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<enzotib> hancks1972_fdf, quindi se hai un problema con ubuntu, esponilo
<enzotib> hancks1972_fdf, se vuoi solo fare due chiacchiere, spostati in chat
<enzotib> !chat | hancks1972_fdf
<ubot-it> hancks1972_fdf: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hancks1972_fdf> ok grazie
<hancks1972_fdf> !chat|hancks1972_fdf
<ubot-it> hancks1972_fdf, please see my private message
<giordano> qui si parla italiano?
<Holden> giordano, si
<giordano> non saprei da dove iniziare, comunque ho installato kubuntu 12.04 sul mio amilom1437g, noto che quando tolgo l'alimentatore si sentono dei picchi sulle casse, se agisco sulla rotella del volume questo picco tende a sparire cosa posso fare?
<Andrea2804> ciao, ho xubuntu oneiric e il mio masterizzatore usb non viene riconosciuto da Xfburn, ma prima dell'avanzamento su oneiric andava perfettamente...qualche suggerimento? :/
<cristian_c> giordano, l'alimentatore delle casse?
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, dmesg | grep usb
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Andrea2804> ok, provo :)
<Andrea2804> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309614/
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, il masterizzatore è collegato?
<Andrea2804> si
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> posta sempre su pastebin
<giordano> no alimentatore notebook
<Andrea2804> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309634/
<giordano> mi devo assentare ci vediamo tra 2 ore
<cristian_c> giordano, quindi hai provato con il pc collegato alla corrente e soltanto con la batteria
<cristian_c> ?
<Fetentone> nannes, sto provando, stessa cosa del 12.04LTS...
<Fetentone> che facciamo?
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, che marca è?
<nannes> Fetentone: cos'è che fa?
<Andrea2804> samsung writemaster
<Andrea2804> ma se lo stacco scompare NEC corp
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, quindi è quello
<Fetentone> quando schiaccio, non mi apre le icone del lanciatore, ma funziona col mouse o con la tastiera
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, ls -l /media
<Fetentone> e poi se apro ad esempio col mouse, e tocco le cartelle della scrivania (per esempio) non me le seleziona, come se non fossero icone da toccare, ma col mouse o la tastiera funzionano
<Andrea2804> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309647/
<Andrea2804> ma li ho montati io a mano
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, appartengono tutti all'utente root
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, quali passi hai eseguito?
<Andrea2804> questi: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=527076
<Andrea2804> ma praticamente, riassumendo
<Andrea2804> sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0
<Andrea2804> sudo mkdir /media/cdrom1
<Andrea2804> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309661/
<nannes> Fetentone: Per farla breve, il touch non funge giusto?
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, wodim --devices
<Fetentone> nannes, si, in alcuni va, ma sono pochi....
<Fetentone> la maggiorparte delle icone non le riconosce il touch
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, temo tu abbia prelevato informazioni senza effettivamente capire cosa stavi facendo
<nannes> Fetentone: xinput list
<Andrea2804> si, pero' so rimettere le cose a posto volendo
<Andrea2804> nel senso che mi sono preoccupato di saper tornare sui miei passi
<Fetentone> nannes, e che cos'è??
<nannes> indovina
<nannes> un comando.
<Andrea2804> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309667/
<Fetentone> ma io c'ho WIn8...
<Andrea2804> il resto e' tutto vero, di certo non capivo che il 10% :)
<Fetentone> Ah .... sempre dal tour
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, ne hai solo uno, quindi non si capisce perché hai creato due device in /media
<Andrea2804> all'inizio ne ho creato uno solo, poi dato che non funzionava ho provato con entrambi, ma fa parte del 90% che non capivo... :)
<nannes> non stavi provando la live Fetentone?
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, la cosa più preoccupante è che il dmesg non mostra niente
<Andrea2804> quello nemmeno prima cmq
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, scollegalo e ricollegalo, e poi digita: dmesg | tail
<Andrea2804> ok
<Fetentone> si si, live
<Andrea2804> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309679/
<Fetentone> ho detto tour
<Fetentone> impropriamente
<Fetentone> ma adesso non va più... è fermo e non dice niente e non mi apre nemmeno il firefox
<Fetentone> mo 'nghiummo pure il WIN8
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, ok, lo vede
<nannes> Fetentone: tieniti win 8 .
<nannes> lol
<Fetentone> nannes, spengo e riaccendo e poi riprovo?
<Fetentone> è tutto fermo
<DD3my> ciao nannes
<nannes> ciao DD3my
<DD3my> c'eri oggi a LD?
<Andrea2804> cristian_c meno male c'e' speranza :)
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, devio cancellare la seconda riga che hai aggiunto
<cristian_c> e modificare la prima che hai aggiunto
<Andrea2804> lo faccio subito
<Andrea2804> lascio sg2 quindi, si?
<Fetentone> nannes, altre scappatoie? qui si blocca tutto, la luce del processore è fissa come se stesse compiendo operazioni ma è tutto fermo: che si fà?
<Andrea2804> cancello pure la directory cdrom1 in media?
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, usa sr0 invece di sg2 in fstab
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, tutte e due, tanto le rimonti
<cristian_c> *la
<Andrea2804> ok
<alo21> salve
<alo21> dove si trovano solitamente le immagini dei lanciatori dei vari programmi?
<Fetentone> nannes, e mo non fare il latitante... che pensi che devo fare?
<Andrea2804> qualcuno mi aveva suggerito di aggiungere anche rw alla fine cosi: /dev/sr0     /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8,rw 0       0
<cristian_c> alo21, credo in /usr/share/pixmaps
<nannes> Fetentone: te l'ho già detto, tieni win8 ;)
<Andrea2804> secondo te ha senso?
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, può essere ma wodim già lo mostrava
<Andrea2804> ok, ho salvato cosi'
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, ora procedi con il mount
<alo21> cristian_c: in effetti nel wiki c'è scritto così, ma se modifico il nome di una icona nella dash l'icona non scompare come dovrebbe, perchè?
<cristian_c> alo21, forse devi uscire dalla sessione
<Andrea2804> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309707/
<alo21> cristian_c: ho provato con altri programmi/icone.... e l'effetto si vede subito senza dover fare il log-out
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, sudo mount -a
<cristian_c> alo21, mmmhhh
<Andrea2804> fatto
<cristian_c> alo21, fai una prova
<alo21> cristian_c: per caso sai di che dimensione sono le immagini (127x127), oppure altro?
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, controlla in /media
<Andrea2804> ok
<cristian_c> alo21, può essere che sia quello il motivo della mancata sostituzione
<alo21> cristian_c: cioè?
<cristian_c> alo21, devi usare la stessa risoluzione di quelle precedenti
<Andrea2804> cristian_c in media ci sono ancora le due directory cdrom0 e cdrom1
<darius> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, cancellale
<Andrea2804> entrambe?
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, sì, l'ho scritto prima
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, poi riavvia, perché non l'hai montato manualmente
<darius> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> non hai un montaggio manuale, ma automatico
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | darius
<ubot-it> darius: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Andrea2804> ok
<Andrea2804> a dopo e grazie
<darius> Ho scaricato Ubuntu 12.04.01 LTS-italiano desktop 32bit. Ho provato sia ad avviare l'installazione tramite pennetta usb utilizzando programma adatto per iso sia masterizzando l'iso su cd ma quando clicco su prova ubuntu lo schermo diventa nero e si riavvia il pc
<tony_> ciao a tutti
<tony_> aiutatemi
<tony_> vi pregoooo
<cristian_c> !aiuto | tony_
<ubot-it> tony_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> darius, hai controllato l'md5?
<cristian_c> della iso
<tony_> allora ho installato ubuntu 12.10 dalla chiavetta usb, ha fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti nel corso dell'installazione ma  a fine installazione mi dice di riavviare.. ok riavvio... e dopo mi spunta la prima pagina del sistema operativo, immetto la password faccio il login e dopo mi appare la schermata colorata senza icone e nulla per potere interagire come mai? aiutatemiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<cristian_c> tony_, cioè soltanto il desktop?
<tony_> si
<tony_> ma senza nulla
<cristian_c> tony_, in live hai problemi?
<tony_> la stessa cosa la fa quando provo ubuntu
<cristian_c> tony_, in live non ci vuole il login
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, ho condiviso una cartella in rete e vorrei accederci da un altro pc win. vorrei fare una utenza ad hoc proprio per accedere a quella cartella con certi permessi
<tony_> come si fa in live?
<cristian_c> tony_ , non dovrebbe chiedertelo
<cristian_c> tony_ , hai controllato l'md5?
<tony_> no
<tony_> come lo controllo
<tony_> io ho scaricato tutto dal sito+
<cristian_c> !md5 | tony_
<ubot-it> tony_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<tony_> è uguale a quella del sito dovo l'ho scaricata
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> tony, hai masterizzato bene?
<cristian_c> a bassa velocità
<tony_> si con nero su dvd
<tony_> a 12x
<cristian_c> hai controllato eventuali errori su cd
<cristian_c> mmmhh
<cristian_c> ?
<tony_> sul dvd
<tony_> mi si blocca
<cristian_c> mmmhhh
<tony_> dopo il caricamento dove dice ubuntu sulla schermata viola e le palline rosse di caricamento poi mi appare una schermata nera
<cristian_c> tony_, usa il quiet_splash
<cristian_c> oppure altre opzioni dalla schermata principale
<cristian_c> tony_, ma sul live?
<tony_> come faccio il live cry?
<nicotano> SAlve
<cristian_c> tony_, inserisci il dvd e booti da lì
<tony_> ok già fatto
<tony_> ma mi appare una
<tony_> schermata nera
<tony_> con delle scritte
<tony_> dove mi dice
<tony_> di digitare help
<tony_> per i comandi
<tony_> e qui non sò
<tony_> cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> !image | tony_
<ubot-it> tony_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tony_> help
<cristian_c> tony_, inserisci una foto
<tony_> nn l'ha ho adesso
<cristian_c> ok
<tony_> aiutami
<tony_> ti prego+sono stufo di windows
<cristian_c> tony_, guarda che puoi tenere benissimo sia windows che ubuntu sullo stesso pc
<cristian_c> tony_, quali schermate riesci a caricare all'avvio?
<Andrea2804> cristian_c : scusa, problemi di riconnessione, riavviato ma Xfburn non riconosce
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, e in /media?
<tony_> schermata viola con scritta ubuntu
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> tony_ se usi la live puoi direttamente scegliere le opzioni dalla schermata principale
<darius> cristian ci sei
<tony_> io il live  non me lo fa partire
<Andrea2804> in media tutto vuoto
<Andrea2804> pulito
<tony_> neanche la prova di ubuntu mi fa fare
<hallino1> Eilà
<cristian_c> tony_, fino a che punto arrivi in live?
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, mi puoi postare come hai modificato i file?
<tony_> metto il dvd poi mi spunta il caricamento di ubuntu
<tony_> e poi la schermata nera con delle scritte dove mi dice di digitare help per vedere i comandi
<cristian_c> cioè?
<cristian_c> che intendi con 'il caricamento'?
<tony_> la scritta ubuntu con delle palline 4 bianche ch ead intermittenza diventano rosse
<Andrea2804> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tony_> http://www.google.it/imgres?q=foto+installazione+ubuntu&um=1&hl=it&sa=N&biw=1280&bih=656&tbm=isch&tbnid=LYCYJez-UUsJEM:&imgrefurl=http://www.chimerarevo.com/lo-splashscreen-ubuntu-viene-modificato-dallinstallazione-di-altri-de-ecco-come-risolvere/&docid=OOVXIyse5WigsM&imgurl=http://www.chimerarevo.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/splashscreen-ubuntu-orig-600x351.png&w=600&h=351&ei=bPaLUMShIojEtAbpioCoDA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=776&vpy=309&
<cristian_c> tony_, ho capito adesso
<hallino1> Sapete come risolvere quel logo che compare all'inizio nel caricamento di ubuntu? Mi segnala ubuntu 12.10 ma sottoforma di testo e i pallini sono brutti sotto
<Andrea2804> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309807/
<cristian_c> tony_, allora vuol dire che fino a lì ci arrivi
<tony_> si
<cristian_c> hallino1, magari una schermata aiuta
<hallino1> cristian_c, il fatto è che dovrei far una foto
<cristian_c> tony_, allora ti basta (forse) aggiungere delle opzioni prima di arrivare lì
<tony_> cioe
<hallino1> cristian_c, Sai quando accendi il pc che ad un tratto compare il logo ubuntu con dei pallini sotto che caricano cambiando colore? Ecco quel logo è l'immagine mentre io vedo una scritta stile 'Arial di windows' con i pallini ancora più piccoli e mal colorati ^^
<cristian_c> tony_, ti dico come fare
<cristian_c> hallino1, eh, ma è un po' difficile immaginarselo così
<cristian_c> andrebbe visto
<tony_> busybox
<tony_> ecco cosa mi sbuca fuori
<tony_> cryyyyyyyyy
<cristian_c> tony_, aspetta un secondo
<tony_> http://www.google.it/imgres?q=foto+di+ubuntu+schermata+nera&um=1&hl=it&biw=1280&bih=656&tbm=isch&tbnid=elTiwYSih_OaxM:&imgrefurl=http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php%3Fp%3D3876184&docid=PtTcNXWVNHSiAM&imgurl=https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Be4a-RW8eDM/TtPXtW6cPeI/AAAAAAAAAHo/Fz3mOpAJ6B8/2011-11-28%25252B19.48.26.jpg&w=512&h=384&ei=X_iLUNvLC4SN4gS_mIG4AQ&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=447&sig=115953243421588100223&page=1&tbnh=140&tbnw=179
<tony_> ecco cosa mi appare su parto dal dvd
<Andrea2804> cristian_c scusa, i passi seguiti sono sul paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309807/
<cristian_c> tony_ leggi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<tony_> e cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, un secondo
<Andrea2804> cristian_c hai altri suggerimenti per me? :)
<cristian_c> tony_, devi aggiungere qualcuno di quei parametri
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, devo prima leggerlo il tuo paste
<Andrea2804> cristian_c certo, scusami :)
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, siete in tre a chiedere supporto :D
<Andrea2804> cristian_c assolutamente, anzi, ti ringrazio molto
<cristian_c> tony_, hai dato un'occhiata alla pagina?
<tony_> si
<tony_> ma come faccio a mettere quelle stringhe
<tony_> e dove
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, perché hai continuato a creare il secondo device? :O
<cristian_c> tony_ la vedi la schermata? Non devi neanche scrivere
<tony_> si ma le parole che mi spuntano sono uguali a quelli immagine
<tony_> cioè acpi off ed io ho off
<cristian_c> tony_, devi spuntarne qualcuna
<cristian_c> ci sono le spunte
<tony_> no non vedo spunte io
<cristian_c> tony_, le devi mettere
<cristian_c> tony_, però non a caso
<Andrea2804> cristian_c perche' ho provato a crearne uno e non funzionava ugualmente
<Andrea2804> allora credendo di mancare qualcosa da quella guida
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, ma perché due? non hai due masterizzatori usb :D
<Andrea2804> ho deciso di seguirla per filo e per segno pur avendo solo un device
<cristian_c> il tizio ne aveva due
<tony_> non ne sto a capire nulla
<Andrea2804> il bello e' che il post l'aveva aperto io e poi quello s'e' messo in mezzo e l'ho trovato risolto :P
<thebestneo> ho condiviso una cartella in rete e vorrei accederci da un altro pc win. vorrei fare una utenza ad hoc proprio per accedere a quella cartella con certi permessi
<tony_> adesso addirittura
<tony_> mi da appena premo f6 delle scritte bianche
<tony_> e schermata nera
<b0unc3`> salve
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, strano
<b0unc3`> ho questo problema con dpkg, qualcuno sa aiutarmi? :) http://pastebin.com/0wAN3tpg
<cristian_c> tony_ cioè?
<cristian_c> uhm, forse era capitato anche a me, tony_
<Andrea2804> cristian_c ok, cmq aspetto se c'e' speranza :)
<cristian_c> tony_ controlla dove sono le spunte
<tony_> fatto
<tony_> adesso ho varie opzioni
<tony_> prova ubuntu senza installarlo
<tony_> installa ubuntu
<tony_> controll difetti disco
<tony_> test dell MEMORI
<tony_> boot dal primo disco rigido
<tony_> cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> tony_, prova ubuntu
<tony_> provo ubuntu invio
<tony_> caricamento di ubuntu con le palle rosse e bianche
<tony_> attesa,,,,
<cristian_c> che spunte hai messo?
<tony_> nessuna
<tony_> vedo solo quello che ho scritto
<tony_> http://www.google.it/imgres?q=foto+di+ubuntu+schermata+nera&um=1&hl=it&biw=1280&bih=656&tbm=isch&tbnid=elTiwYSih_OaxM:&imgrefurl=http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php%3Fp%3D3876184&docid=PtTcNXWVNHSiAM&imgurl=https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Be4a-RW8eDM/TtPXtW6cPeI/AAAAAAAAAHo/Fz3mOpAJ6B8/2011-11-28%25252B19.48.26.jpg&w=512&h=384&ei=X_iLUNvLC4SN4gS_mIG4AQ&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=447&sig=115953243421588100223&page=1&tbnh=140&tbnw=179
<tony_> su questa schermata mi dice aLLa voce initramfs: unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> tony_, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=399556
<tony_> e quindi
<tony_> devo scaricare la versione alternate?
<Napoli1926> Ciao a tuti
<Napoli1926> ! list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<cristian_c> tony_, non è una cattiva idea
<cristian_c> tony_, per quale versione?
<cristian_c> 12.04?
<Fetentone> ragazzi io esco ci risentiamo in serata
<cristian_c> per la 12.10 non c'è l'alternate
<tony_> e allora cosa scarico
<cristian_c> tony_, l'alternate della 12.04
<cristian_c> l'hanno tolta nella 12.10, non so perché
<tony_> la sto scaricando da qui ma la devo copiare sul dvd o sulla chiavetta? http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<cristian_c> tony_ meglio con il dvd
<cristian_c> tony_, le pennette a volte danno problemi
<cristian_c> tony_, comunque è meglio usare i torrent
<tony_> faccio prima prova ubuntu?
<cristian_c> tony_, a un altro utente la iso era corrotta
<cristian_c> scaricandola da dove l'hai presa tu
<cristian_c> tony_, sì, prova sempre prima in live, così poi decidi cosa fare
<tony_> speriamo cry
<Andrea2804> ad ogni modo quello che non capisco e' perche' in oneiric andasse bene e ora non piu'
<Andrea2804> per la mia esperienza sto pangolin mi ha dato piu' problemi che ocelot
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, posta lo fstab
<Andrea2804> ok
<tony_> a che velocità masterizzo
<Andrea2804> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309891/
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, e media è vuoto, giusto?
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, sto guardando
<tony_> cry a che velocità masterizzo vanno bene 12x
<Andrea2804> cristian_c, si ora media e' vuoto
<Andrea2804> ho usato rmdir
<cristian_c> dmesg | grep "sr0"
<cristian_c> così confronto le tue righe con altre
<Andrea2804> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309902/
<gnuovo> ciao, uso ubuntu tweak per installare applicazioni, ma ora mi dice che devo sistemare i pacchetti danneggiati!
<gnuovo> non so dove vedere... come faccio ?
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, sono quasi indetiche a quelle che ho trovato in rete googlando
<cristian_c> *identiche
<cristian_c> !chat | gnuovo
<ubot-it> gnuovo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Andrea2804> cristian_c ...e quindi? :)
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, sto scandagliando...
<Andrea2804> grazie :)
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, c'è un dvd dentro?
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0
<Andrea2804> ora no, lo devo mettere?
<tony_> prova di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, ssì
<cristian_c> *sì
<Andrea2804> ok
<tony_> cry
<tony_> mi da la voce solo installa ubuntu
<Andrea2804> ok, metto un cd vuoto
<Andrea2804> mount: il mount point /media/cdrom0 non esiste
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, trovi qualcosa in /media?
<Andrea2804> no, ma ricontrollo
<Andrea2804> niente
<cristian_c> uhm
<Andrea2804> aspetta, chiariamo
<Andrea2804> devo controllare da terminale?
<cristian_c> tanto è la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, inserisci un cd vuoto e digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, e poi puoi provare a creare cdrom0, inserendo il cd e digitando sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0
<Andrea2804> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309936/
<Andrea2804> ok, provo a creare cdrom0
<cristian_c> ci sono degli errori
<Andrea2804> sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0
<Andrea2804> mi da che non esiste il punto di mount
<tony_> errore dvd
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, prova ad inserire un cd non vuoto
<Andrea2804> pensi che un avanzamento a xubuntu 12.10 possa aiutare?
<Andrea2804> ok
<Andrea2804> faccio la stessa cosa? dmesg | tail?
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, e posta sempre dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> tony_, in che senso?
<cristian_c> tony_, hai controllato l'md5 della alternate?
<Andrea2804> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309959/
<Andrea2804> sul desktop mi da dispositivo rimovibile non ancora montato
<Andrea2804> provo a fare mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0 e mi dice sempre che non esiste quel punto di mount
<osvaldo> Ho installato firestarter sia su ubuntu 12.04 che su ubuntu 12.04.01. Nella configurazione relativa al traffico in uscita ho impostato il modo restrittivo ed ho abilitato specifiche porte come peraltro ho agevolmente fatto in passato con le precedenti versioni di ubuntu. Così facendo mi accorgo che firestarter non consente il traffico nemmeno per le specifiche porte da me abilitate come la porta 80. Non capisco il motivo.
<b0unc3> scusate se riposto, ma non riesco a trovare una soluzione :/ http://pastebin.com/0wAN3tpg
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, eppure la stessa cosa te la fa con cd vuoti e cd pieni
<Andrea2804> si, ma se provo a montare il cd me lo legge
<Andrea2804> cioe', come lettore funziona
<Andrea2804> ma a scrivere non ne vuole sapere
<tony_> md 5 different
<Andrea2804> anzi, ora non piu' nemmeno quello
<Andrea2804> ritiro quello che ho detto :)
<cristian_c> tony_, usa i torrent
<cristian_c> !torrent | tony_
<ubot-it> tony_: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, anche se in media non appare niente, te li legge lo stesso?
<enzotib> b0unc3, usi ubuntu?
<Andrea2804> no, in effetti succede qualcosa di strano
<b0unc3> enzotib: si
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, cioè?
<Andrea2804> io metto il cd pieno e sul desktop mi legge il titolo esatto
<Andrea2804> pero' non lo monta
<cristian_c> e?
<tony_> da usb
<tony_> st
<Andrea2804> se provo a montarlo mi da il msg di errore
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, usi nautilus?
<Andrea2804> quindi non lo legge
<enzotib> b0unc3, è perché sei root, invece di usare sudo? comunque, hai qualche problema sul pacchetto ffmpeg, prova a disinstallarlo prima
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, che messaggio?
<Andrea2804> direi di no, dato che non so di preciso cos'e'...un browser?
<b0unc3> enzotib: non posso installare/rimuovere niente, anche con sudo non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, è un file manager
<Andrea2804> impossibile montare "Titolo"
<Andrea2804> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Andrea2804> mount: mount point /media/cdrom0 does not exist
<enzotib> b0unc3, apt-get purge ffmpeg, metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | b0unc3
<ubot-it> b0unc3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Andrea2804> cristian_c ho xubuntu e non ho messo molte applicazioni in piu'
<Andrea2804> ho controllato, nautilus non e' installato
<tony_> niente
<b0unc3> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309978/
<b0unc3> cmq non credo sia un problema di ffmpeg, ma di dpkg piuttosto
<tony_> mi dice copia file da cd dom non riuscita
<enzotib> b0unc3, cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/ffmpeg.list
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, vabbé usi thunar
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, compare in thunar?
<b0unc3> enzotib: e` vuoto
<enzotib> b0unc3, dpkg -l | grep ffmpeg
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, cancella cdrom0
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, poi digita: sudo mount /dev/sr0
<Andrea2804> compare sulla sinistra, ma se ci vado sopra mi da il solito msg di errore
<Andrea2804> ok
<tony_> mi dice copia file da cd dom non riuscita
<b0unc3> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309995/
<tony_> rom
<Andrea2804> cdrom0 gia' non esisteva
<Andrea2804> media era vuoto
<cristian_c> tony_ che metodo hai usato?
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, procedi
<tony_> usb e dvd
<cristian_c> tony_ per masterizzare dico
<tony_> nero11
<enzotib> b0unc3, ok, ora ti passo un file, aspetta un attimo
<Andrea2804> mount: il mount point /media/cdrom0 non esiste
<DemoneBianco> ciao
<tony_> dvd vuoto
<cristian_c> tony_, non ho capito a che punto ti blocchi
<tony_> nero 11
<tony_> quando carica da cd
<tony_> mi dice impossibile caricare
<enzotib> b0unc3, prendi sto file: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/50709190/ffmpeg.list
<enzotib> Andrea2804, sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0
<b0unc3> enzotib: lo metto in /var/lib/dpkg/info ?
<cristian_c> tony_, hai controllato l'md5?
<enzotib> b0unc3, esattamente
<cristian_c> enzotib, l'aveva già fatto più volte
<enzotib> cristian_c, ok, vediamo
<b0unc3> enzotib: ok, provo apt-get purge ffmpeg?
<enzotib> b0unc3, sì
<tony_> md5 check sum different cryyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<gnuovo> una domanda, se installo l'ultima debian su un device /dev/sdax, dato che ho anche ubuntu su sdaY, c'e' possibilita' di perdere l'accesso al S.O. ubuntu con grub? o posso installare tranquillamente ?
<b0unc3> enzotib: E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<b0unc3> enzotib: faccio dpkg e poi apt ?
<tony_> md5 check sums are different
<enzotib> gnuovo, qui non si risponde a domande su debian
<enzotib> b0unc3, sì, fai come dice
<enzotib> gnuovo, comunque ubuntu, se non lo formatti, non lo perdi
<Andrea2804> enzotib cristian_c bene, una volta creata la dir cdrom0 monto e mi scrive il seguente:
<Andrea2804> mount: dispositivo a blocchi /dev/sr0 è protetto da scrittura, viene montato in sola lettura
<gnuovo> grazie
<enzotib> Andrea2804, e mi pare normale
<Andrea2804> e credo che il punto sia qui...montato in sola lettura...come fare a montarlo in scrittura?
<enzotib> Andrea2804, un cdrom non si scrive, quindi è normale
<enzotib> Andrea2804, se poi vuoi masterizzare, allora non devi montarlo
<Andrea2804> enzotib, il punto originale cmq era di far funzionare il masterizzatore
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, strano prima non funzionava
<enzotib> Andrea2804, e quindi, ripeto, non devi montare il disco
<Andrea2804> ok, dai, questo lo apre
<Andrea2804> ora smonto e provo ad aprire Xfburn
<massy> ciao
<tony_> md5 check sums are different
<b0unc3> enzotib: stesso errore, ma su un file diverso :/
<cristian_c> tony_, ma hai scaricato da torrent?
<Andrea2804> cristian_c perche' ho creato la dir /media/cdrom0 mentre prima era tutto vuoto
<enzotib> b0unc3, pastebin
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, quindi hai usato mkdi /media/cdrom e poi sudo mount /dev/sr0 ?
<Andrea2804> si
<Andrea2804> esatto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> allora è quella giusta
<Andrea2804> enzotib, cristian_c ora apro Xfburn e mi dice al solito:Al momento non è disponibile alcuna unità di masterizzazione
<tony_> siiiiiiii
<enzotib> Andrea2804, sudo lshw -short 2>/dev/null
<cristian_c> tony_, comunque la iso è corrotta
<cristian_c> tony_, prova a scaricarla da altro pc
<Andrea2804> enzotib, cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310011/
<tony_> kubuntu è uguale
<cristian_c> tony_, oppure senza altre applicazioni aperte, comunque solo con quel torrent
<b0unc3> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310016/
<cristian_c>  /1                     scsi5      storage     /2                     scsi6      storage
<cristian_c> uno di questi qui sarà
<tony_> ogni md5 mi da md5 check sums are different
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> tony_ che programma usi per scaricare?
<enzotib> Andrea2804, questo è tutto?
<tony_> utorrent
<Andrea2804> enzotib, si
<enzotib> b0unc3, ma che cavolo hai combinato per essere in questa situazione?
<cristian_c> tony_, avevi soltanto quel torrent in download?
<tony_> si
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> tony_ riprova a scaricare in un altro momento o su un altro pc, non saprei il motivo per cui la iso è corrotta
<cristian_c> è strano
<enzotib> Andrea2804, find /dev -group cdrom
<tony_> ci rinuncio
<enzotib> Andrea2804, anzi: find /dev -group cdrom -ls
<Andrea2804> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310035/
<Andrea2804> ok, un sec
<Andrea2804> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310039/
<b0unc3> enzotib: non ne ho idea :(
<enzotib> Andrea2804, prova con kb3
<enzotib> ho un vuoto di memoria, si chiama così?
<enzotib> !info kb3
<ubot-it> Package kb3 does not exist in precise
<enzotib> uhm
<Andrea2804> non lo so :)
<enzotib> !info k3b
<ubot-it> k3b (source: k3b): Sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-3ubuntu4 (precise), package size 480 kB, installed size 1808 kB (Only available for any all)
<cristian_c> tony_, magari su un altro pc te lo scarica bene, non sono lì con te
<Andrea2804> quindi dici di cambiare programma?
<cristian_c> tony_, comunque è una cosa che non si verifica tutti i giorni
<enzotib> Andrea2804, la prova la farei
<Andrea2804> ok, posso provarci, pero' con oneiric mi funzionava tutto bene
<enzotib> Andrea2804, sullo stesso pc?
<tony_> 2 pc
<tony_> stessso problema
<Andrea2804> si, sullo stesso pc
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> tony_, oggi era successo anche all'utente radius, può essere che attualmente ci sia un problema
<cristian_c> tony_, se vuoi puoi provare a scaricare in altro momento :)
<tony_> ok
<tony_> grazie cry
<cristian_c> di nulla
<tony_> e da ieri che ci provo
<b0unc3> enzotib: non ci sono soluzioni? :(
<cristian_c> mmmh, strano allora
<jim86> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> b0unc3, ma quel file che dice c'è ma è vuoto, oppure non c'è proprio?
<cristian_c> tony_ volendo potrei provare a scaricare io, se mi dici quale iso è
<jim86> non voglio iterrompere la conversazione..qndo avete finito dovrei kiedervi un consiglio
<tony_> ti mando il link
<tony_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/
<tony_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<b0unc3> enzotib: c`e` ma e` vuoto
<cristian_c> tony_, ma non c'è la alternate di quantal
<cristian_c> tony_, io avevo parlato di scaricare la 12.04
<cristian_c> tony_, non mi hai ascoltato
<enzotib> b0unc3, ls -lrS /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list | head
<tony_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<tony_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<cristian_c> tony_, http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<cristian_c> tony_, questo devi scaricare
<cristian_c> tony_, hai un pc vecchio o nuovo?
<tony_> già fatto
<tony_> ho sbagliato il link
<tony_> pc nuovo
<cristian_c> uhm, ok
<cristian_c> provo a scaricare
<tony_> prova
<b0unc3> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310076/
<tony_> 32 bit
<enzotib> b0unc3, allora mi dici bugie, quale file c'era ma era vuoto?
<enzotib> ne vedo tre, ma non sono quelli che segnalava il messaggio
<b0unc3> enzotib: non ho capito cosa vuoi dire
<tony_> cryyyyyyyy??c6???
<enzotib> b0unc3, prima hai detto che il file c'era ma era vuoto, a quale file ti riferivi?
<b0unc3> enzotib: pkg-kde-tools.list
<luca2709> Ciao a tuttit, dovrei installare QGIS mipotete seguire passo passo
<cristian_c> tony_, sta scaricando
<tony_> ok
<Andrea2804> enzotib, cristian_c meglio che rinuncio a far funzionare Xfburn?
<tony_> a me le altre le scaricava in 2 minuti
<Andrea2804> secondo voi xubuntu capisce che il dispositivo e' anche di scrittura?
<tony_> questa ci sta mettendo di più
<enzotib> b0unc3, ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/pkg-kde-tools.list
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, come va con k3b?
<tony_> speriamo che sia giusta
<cristian_c> tony_, ecco perché ti dava errore
<cristian_c> 60%
<tony_> dici
<cristian_c> proviamo
<cristian_c> eppure ho una velocità di download molto alta
<tony_> le scaricava velocissime perchè erano corrotte
<cristian_c> credo di sì
<b0unc3> enzotib: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4608 ott 24 17:37 /var/lib/dpkg/info/pkg-kde-tools.list
<cristian_c> ora vediamo
<enzotib> b0unc3, 4608 bytes, non mi pare che sia vuoto, mi fai vedere il contenuto?
<tony_> sono qui ok?
<Andrea2804> cristian_c ma k3b e' una bomba
<Andrea2804> 170 Mega
<Andrea2804> ok, dai provo...
<enzotib> e che saranno mai
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, io uso sempre k3b
<cristian_c> mai sbagliato un colpo
<enzotib> ormai i dischi sono così grandi che si fa fatica a riempirli
<b0unc3> enzotib: due linie vuote
<cristian_c> mi controlla anche l'md5
<enzotib> b0unc3, hd /var/lib/dpkg/info/pkg-kde-tools.list
<cristian_c> 90%
<b0unc3> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310115/
<Andrea2804> ok, dai, provo :)
<enzotib> b0unc3, bella schifezza, sono vuoti, ma pieni di zeri, quindi non si riconoscono semplicemente dalla dimensione
<enzotib> b0unc3, sistemato questo potrebbe comparirne un altro, e poi un altro ancora, ....
<b0unc3> enzotib: ma come e` potuto accadere cio`? ci sono soluzioni?
<enzotib> b0unc3, prova con sudo apt-get --reinstall install pkg-kde-tools
<Andrea2804> ok, installato
<cristian_c> tony_, ho il risultato
<Andrea2804> come posso vedere se funge? non conosco questo programma e non so come utilizzarlo :)
<tony_> dai
<cristian_c> tony_, stessa impronta, scaricato correttamente
<cristian_c> tony_, il tuo qual'è?
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, è facile da usare
<tony_> il link che mi hai dato
<cristian_c> tony_, no, l'md5
<b0unc3> enzotib:  non lo posso fare, si ferma sempre a quell`errore :/
<cristian_c> tony_, recupera l'impronta della iso
<enzotib> b0unc3, ma non sarà mica il disco che ha qualche problema? oppure hai spento il pc mentre stava facendo un aggiornamento?
<tony_> b4512076d85a1056f8a35f91702d81f9
<b0unc3> enzotib: uhm...forse, ma forse, la seconda
<cristian_c> b4512076d85a1056f8a35f91702d81f9
<b0unc3> enzotib: piu` che altro ho chiuso il programma degli aggiornamenti brutalmente
<cristian_c> mi sembra la stessa
<enzotib> b0unc3, no, chiuderlo brutalmente non credo che basti
<enzotib> b0unc3, a meno che brutalmente non intendi con kill -9
<cristian_c> tony_, l'hai presa dalla tua iso?
<anonimo96> salve, avrei un piccolo problema con il mio ipod touch
<anonimo96> praticamente quando lo collego mi dice impossibile montare l'ipod
<tony_> da un programma
<tony_> winmd5sum
<b0unc3> enzotib: uhm credo qualcosa del genere :) puo` essere quello il prob?
<anonimo96> me lo dice appena lo collego
<tony_> cryyyy
<enzotib> b0unc3, può essere
<anonimo96> per la precisione è un touch 2g da 16 gb e la versione di ubuntu è la 12.10
<enzotib> b0unc3, sto vedendo come fare
<cristian_c> tony_, ll'md5 della tua iso è quella giusta
<cristian_c> tony_, non l'hai confrontato con quello online
<cristian_c> ?
<tony_> no
<tony_> ap
<cristian_c> tony_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<b0unc3> enzotib: ok, grazie mille
<anonimo96> help me!!!
<tony_> si
<tony_> e ok
<enzotib> b0unc3, apt-cache policy pkg-kde-tools
<tony_> è uguale
<anonimo96> !!!!!
<tony_> c6
<enzotib> !pazienza | anonimo96
<ubot-it> anonimo96: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<anonimo96> si enzotib?
<enzotib> sì cosa?
<b0unc3> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310165/
<anonimo96> ecco appena connetto il mio ipod mi dice impossibile montare l'ipod
<tony_> c6 cryyyy
<anonimo96> la versione di ubuntu è la 12.10
<cristian_c> tony_, prova a masterizzarla a bassa velocità e ad avviarla
<tony_> e giusta?
<cristian_c> tony_, hai controllato?
<anonimo96> e l'ipod è un 2g con fw 4.2.1
<cristian_c> tony_, al link che ti ho dato
<cristian_c> per me è giusta
<enzotib> b0unc3, prendi la lista dei files da qua: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/pkg-kde-tools/filelist (suppondo che tu usi Precise 12.04)
<enzotib> b0unc3, e salvala in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Andrea2804> ok, ragazzi, pare funzioni
<Andrea2804> grazie mille e buona serata
<tony_> provo cry
<enzotib> b0unc3, e continua con i successivi errori
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, k3b?
<Andrea2804> si
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, hai risolto il problema almeno :)
<Andrea2804> prima di salutarvi vi confermo
<Andrea2804> cosi' siamo sicuri :)
<fleurtherock_dro> Ciao chi di voi usa xbmc?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | fleurtherock_dro
<ubot-it> fleurtherock_dro: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fleurtherock_dro> enzotib
<fleurtherock_dro> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fleurtherock_dro> Per favore
<fleurtherock_dro> Allora
<b0unc3> enzotib: O.o , ok ora mi passo il tempo :)
<fleurtherock_dro> Non riesco a visualizzare i canali italiani su xbmc ho provato a metterci supertv come add-on
<fleurtherock_dro> Scusate per la lentezza a scrivere ma lo sto facendo dal cel
<b0unc3> enzotib: altra cosa strana, se apro pkg-kde-tools.list me lo porta tipo come un binario
<enzotib> b0unc3, infatti è sputtanato con una serie di zeri, quindi lo vede come binario
<enzotib> b0unc3, cancellalo e ricrealo
<enzotib> ora stacco un po', bye
<tony_> provo da usb
<cristian_c> tony_, da cd non va bene?
<tony_> lo sta mast da dvd
<cristian_c> la 12.04 sta anche su cd
<tony_> provo
<tony_> dvd
<tony_> boot da cd
<tony_> non è stato possibile montare il cd
<tony_> azz
<b0unc3> enzotib: ok, grazie...ti faro` sapere :)
<cristian_c> tony_, in che senso?
<b0unc3> enzotib: sembra che dopo aver sistemato quel file tutto e` tornato a fungere correttamente :D
<tony_> non è stato possibile montare il cdrom di installazione probabilmente il cd non era nell'unità in tal caso risprovare questo mi dice da cd
<cristian_c> tony_, ma esegui il boot da cd?
<tony_> si
<cristian_c> tony_, ma dove lo scrive questo?
<tony_> quando gli dico installa ubuntu
<tony_> perchè prova ubuntu
<tony_> nn c'è
<cristian_c> lo so
<cristian_c> ma se c'è la schermata allora il cd lo carica
<cristian_c> altrimenti non la vedresti
<cristian_c> la schermata sta nel cd
<cristian_c> ma stai usando wubi?
<tony_> non lo sò
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> se riesci fammi uno screenshot altrimenti non ci si capisce
<tony_> io ho messo il dvd
<tony_> ho fatto installa ubuntu
<tony_> e ad un tratto dopo che scelgo
<fleurtherock_dro> Ragazzi chi vuole perdere un po di tempo e provasre a vedere come si riesce a far funzionare la tv in streaming o live tv su xbmc
<fleurtherock_dro> ?
<tony_> la lingua e la tastiera
<tony_> mi dice
<tony_>  non è stato possibile montare il cdrom di installazione probabilmente il cd non era nell'unità in tal caso risprovare
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ma è un controsenso
<tony_> carica dei componenti aggiuntivi
<tony_> arriva al 20%
<tony_> e poi tac
<cristian_c> tony_, cioè?
<cristian_c> tony_, ma stai usando una macchina virtuale?
<cristian_c> mai vista una roba del genere
<tony_> azz
<tony_> ci rinuncio
<tony_> no
<tony_> boot da bios
<cristian_c> non ho capito cosa succede dopo che arriva al 20%
<cristian_c> se postassi uno screenshoy sarebbe meglio
<cristian_c> *screenshot
<tony_> come faccio
<cristian_c> foto
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tony_> asp
<anonimo96> ho un ipod touch 2g modello mb531bt e quando lo collego mi dice impossibile montare l'ipod, cosa posso fare??
<cristian_c> anonimo96, dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> !pastebin | anonimo96
<ubot-it> anonimo96: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<anonimo96> scusa?
<anonimo96> ah ok
<anonimo96> ubot come funziona?
<cristian_c> ?
<anonimo96> paste bin
<Andrea2804> enzotib, cristian_c, brutte notizie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310242/
<anonimo96> ah capito
<anonimo96> comunque ecco il problema http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310244/
<b0unc3> grazie ragazzi, alla prossima
<b0unc3> buona serata :)
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, che masterizzazione hai fatto?
<cristian_c> anonimo96, non hai digitato il comando che ho indicato
<anonimo96> quale?
<cristian_c> dmesg | tail
<anonimo96> dmesg | tail
<anonimo96> fatto
<anonimo96> mi dice..
<anonimo96> usb disconnect
<anonimo96> ora incollo
<anonimo96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310263/
<tony_> c6
<user__> ciao
<tony_> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&id=4tHclp6in6GslaSVm6SYnamWrJSkqJihrpLf09I
<cristian_c> tony_, non mi fa vedere l'immagine, linkamela direttamente
<anonimo96> cristian c ecco cosa mi dice http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310263/
<cristian_c> anonimo96, usa gtkpod
<tony_> come faccio
<cristian_c> tony_, mi hai linkato la pagina di imageshack
<cristian_c> linkami l'immagine clic destro sull'immagine
<anonimo96> si, quello funziona, ma non so come fare per questo avviso
<cristian_c> o usa uno dei link nella pagina
<cristian_c> anonimo96, nel dmesg non mostra errori
<anonimo96> mando 1 screen
<cristian_c> sempre che tu l'abbia mostrato tutto
<anonimo96> ovviamente
<Teto_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1310278/
<anonimo96> http://img805.imageshack.us/img805/2221/schermatadel20121027201.png
<tony_> http://imagebin.org/233468
<tony_> cryyyyyyyyyyyyy
<anonimo96> screen: http://img805.imageshack.us/img805/2221/schermatadel20121027201.png
<cristian_c> tony_, ho capito
<cristian_c> tony_, il cd rom lo carica, è la procedura di installazione che si ferma
<cristian_c> tony_, dove li hai comprati i dvd?
<tony_> tdk
<cristian_c> anonimo96, anche tu non avevi detto tutto: 'la posizione è già montata'
<anonimo96> credevo non fosse rilevante
<cristian_c> tony_, a volte le ha fatte anche a me queste robe qua
<cristian_c> tony_, ho cambiato supporto, questi dvd non so di che marca o che tipo siano
<cristian_c> quando si tratta di iso li prendo decenti
<cristian_c> in generale mi trovo meglio con i cd
<Teto_> Scusate voi avete idea di cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1310278/
<cristian_c> anonimo96, ho trovato
<anonimo96> ?
<cristian_c> tony_, tdk mi sembrano buoni
<cristian_c> tony_, di che tipo?
<tony_> e quindi
<tony_> dvd-r
<cristian_c> tony_, uhm, e il masterizzatore?
<tony_> sony
<cristian_c> anonimo96, sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice-utils
<cristian_c> scrive su dvd-r?
<cristian_c> tony_, come l'hai masterizzato? Con nero?
<tony_> si
<Andrea2804> cristian_c scusami, ho fatto il copy medium
<Andrea2804> perche' devo duplicare dei dvd
<Andrea2804> del mio matrimonio
<anonimo96> cristian_c mi dice : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310304/
<cristian_c> tony_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, ho visto che ci sono anche altre opzioni avanzate nel programma
<cristian_c> anonimo96, digita: ;
<anonimo96> cosa devo digitare?
<cristian_c> il punto e virgola
<cristian_c> e poi: idevicepair unpair && idevicepair pair
<Andrea2804> ma sai, mi ha creato l'immagine senza problemi
<Andrea2804> solo che al momento di scrivere....errore
<Andrea2804> nel paste che ho messo...
<Andrea2804> ho paura che il sistema non mi riconosca la scrittura del dispositivo
<tony_> ultima prova
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, ma l'ha riconosciuto
<cristian_c> tony_, usa lo strumento consigliato nel wiki
<cristian_c> tony_, e fai tutto a bassa velocità
<cristian_c> chiudi gli altri programmi se necessario
<anonimo96> bash: errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso ";"
<tony_> lo sto facendo
<cristian_c> anonimo96, procedi con il comando successivo
<anonimo96> cioè?
<cristian_c> idevicepair unpair && idevicepair pair
<anonimo96> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310332/
<cristian_c> anonimo96, sembra sia andato bene
<anonimo96> quindi?
<tony_> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<tony_> cryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<cristian_c> anonimo96, dovrebbe funzionare
<cristian_c> tony_, ?
<tony_> c6
<anonimo96> no, non va
<cristian_c> anonimo96, sempre lo stesso errore?
<cristian_c> hai detto che funziona
<tony_> però adesso mi da configurazione di rete
<anonimo96> se lo stacco e poi riattacco si
<cristian_c> tony_, non ti si blocca più?
<tony_> no
<tony_> però la rete wifi
<tony_> non la becca
<cristian_c> tony_, hai fatto passi in avanti, non sei contento?
<cristian_c> tony_, attacca il cavo ethernet
<cristian_c> tony_, e non usare più nero per masterizzare le iso di ubuntu
<tony_> asp
<tony_> problemi con la rete
<anonimo96> dopo un po' che l'ho collegato mi dà anche questo : http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/4302/schermatadel20121027203.png
<cristian_c> tony_, usa il cavo ethernet
<Andrea2804> cristian_c, a riconoscere pare di si
<Andrea2804> pero' non funge :(
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, forse il problema è sulla copia cd
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, devi controllare anche il supporto cd
<anonimo96> senti provo a formattare dato che ho messo ubuntu ieri e poco tempo fa l'ipod fungeva, ciao e grazie mille!  =D
<hz> salve a tutti
<hz> ragazzi sapete come impostare una risoluzione dello schermo su ubuntu?
<hz> non posso mettere i driver video
<hz> ma vorrei cmq la risoluzione nativa del mio monitor
<hz> come fare>?
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, fai una prova anche con brasero, non si sa mai
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, anche se brasero è ancora meno affidabile di k3b
<Andrea2804> cristian_c, che potrei fare per controllare il supporto cd? la prova con brasero?
<tony_> sta partizionando
<tony_> ti aggiorno dopo
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, sì
<cristian_c> tony_ molto bene
<cristian_c> tony_ io fra poco stacco
<cristian_c> tony_ ma vedo che te la stai cavando
<cristian_c> tony_ usa il cavo in installazione con la alternate
<cristian_c> non è semplicissimo impostare il wireless nella alternate
<Andrea2804> cristian_c, se pure con brasero toppa, c'e' altro che possa fare piuttosto che rinunciare? :(
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, la copia cd non è una funzione che usano tutti
<cristian_c> Andrea2804, io direi di provare anche sul forum
<Andrea2804> ok
<Andrea2804> riapro un tread
<cristian_c> è probabile che vada impostata bene la copia cd
<cristian_c> mentre sulla masterizzazione semplice non ci sia alcun problema con k3b
<Teto_> Scusate voi avete idea di cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1310278/
<enzotib> Teto_, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<hz> risolto
<Teto_> enzotib, non succede niente
<a7x> hz vogliamo sapere come
<hz> ho scritto a manina un file xorg.conf
<hz> dato che non cera
<hz> ho messo roba base ed e' andata bene
<hz> son costretto a bootare con nomodeset
<hz> e senza driver nvidia
<hz> dannazione
<hz> ma almeno la risoluzione nativa ce l'ho
<a7x> hz yea
<hz> pfff
<hz> :D
<hz> scheda video rotta
<tony_> l'installazione sembra proseguire benissimo
<enzotib> Teto, con quel comando non appare niente, però poi il problema dovrebbe essere risolto. Non è così?
<Teto_> enzotib, pare di si, grazie
<enzotib> prego
<lubu87> sera!!
<lubu87> ho un problema con l'istallazione di una chiavetta fastweb 21.6 su lubuntu, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<lubu87> Praticamente il Pc su cui è installata l'ultima versione di Lubuntu riesce a vedere la chiavetta, appare anche tra le scelte di rete, ma non riesco a navigarci (neanche a selezionarla dall'elenco), quale sarà il problema?
<Andrea2804> enzotib, k3b non va :( mi legge l'immagine e poi non masterizza
<tony_> problemi dopo installazione
<tony_> praticamente dopo la schermata del login
<tony_> mi appare una schermata colorata dal violetto e solo la freccetta dal mouse
<tony_> aiutoooooooooooooooo
<tony_> fatto
<tony_> riuscito
<tony_> dovevo scegliere solamente
<tony_> la versione 2d
<tony_> azz
<WE> c'è un modo per far scomparire il launcher di sinistra se non ci si passa sopra col mouse?
<vale> salve, qualcuno ha avuto problemi con aggiornamento ubuntu 12.04 lts su asus 1015 cx ?
<vale> dopo tale aggiornamento non ho più l'audio, potete aiutarmi? grazie in anticipo
<xanscale> salve a tutti, su ubuntu 12.10 usb creator mi va in segmentation fault, è normale?
<vale> scusate non è nessuno in linea ?
<WE> c'è il milan che gioca, nn ci sarà nessuno al pc ;)
<WE> vebè vi saluto, riproverò in seguito ..
<dod> xanscale no e' ovvio
<xanscale> dod ??
<dod> non e' normale.
<xanscale> su un pc con ubuntu 12.10 non riuscito a masterizzare una iso di ubuntu su pennetta, stessa operazione ha funziona su ubuntu 12.04
<dod> avvialo da terminale cosi' mentre lo usi poi vedi nel terminale info aggiuntive sul problema
<xanscale> xan@GA-970A-D3:~$ usb-creator-gtk
<xanscale> Errore di segmentazione (core dump creato)
<xanscale> xan@GA-970A-D3:~$
<dod> allora neanche ti si avvia il programma?
<dod> sudo touch /forcefsck in terminale e riavvia il pc.
<dod> poi io proverei a reinstallare il programma eventualmente.
<dod> magari vedi se nella home ha un file di configurazione ed eliminalo o rinominalo.
<piero> ciao a tutti
<jim86> ciao a tutti+
<jim86> avrei bisogno di un consiglio c'è qlcno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | jim86
<ubot-it> jim86: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<DD3my> jim86, esponi :)
<jim86> scusate..
<jim86> ho installato ubuntu su virtual box
<jim86> ho lasciato 2 gb di ram ma è lentissimo...dipende dalle guest addition che nn sono installate?
<enzotib> eh, direi, per il video
<vale> non posso credere che nessuno ha avuto problemi con aggiornamento ubuntu 23-04 su asus 1015 cx
<enzotib> 23-04?
<vale> 12.04 lts, scusae
<DD3my> jim86, http://www.mamertum.it/virtualbox-installare-le-guest-additions-su-ubuntu/
<DD3my> ecco se ti dovesse servire
<enzotib> vale, io non faccio mai l'aggiornamento, installo da zero
<monia> Hallo!I wont compile my kernek,end i prepare necessary tools,but i don't find this package:
<jim86> grazie dd3my
<enzotib> !english | monia
<ubot-it> monia: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<vale> trattasi di netbook con già istallato ubuntu 12.04 lts e funzionante ma richiedeva di aggiornare 414 elementi
<DD3my> è un piacere jim86
<DD3my> vale, e hai aggiornato il sistema?
<vale> e.... dopo tali aggiornamenti il sistema audio non funziona più dalle casse ma solo in cuffia
<DD3my> hai anche gia riavviato e tutto?
<vale> sì
<monia> scusate ho sbagliato finestra
<DD3my> è strano come problema
<DD3my> cioè riesci a sentire l audio nelle cuffie pero non nelle casse
<vale> sì
<DD3my> prova
<DD3my> ad aprire il terminale e scrivi
<DD3my> cat /proc/asound/cards
<DD3my> pero credo che non centri niente la schedia audio perche se riesci ad ascoltare la musica tramite le cuffie vuol dire che è stata individuata
<vale> è proprio così, e non funziona nemmeno il microfono su skype
<DD3my> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DD3my> usa pastebin per copiare cio che ti esc
<DD3my> e
<DD3my> da terminael
<vale> scusa ma devo ancora erudirmi, sono appena approdata in ubuntu quindi devo capire che cos'è il terminale
<DD3my> scusa vale, non lo sapevo..
<DD3my> allora puoi aprire il terminale in due modi
<DD3my> il primo è seguendo la combinazione Ctrl+Alt+t
<DD3my> mentre la seconda è , alla tua sinistra c'è la barra dove vengono visualizzate alcune applicazioni, se hai notato la prima di queste icone serve per fare una ricerca rapida nel sistema qualora ti serva subito un programma
<vale> ok
<dod> a comodo dare anche alsamixer in terminale e controllare tutti i volumi di tutti i canali e di non avere niente in mute.
<vale> quindi da terminale devo digitare alsamixer ?
<DD3my> si
<DD3my> digita alsamixer
<vale> vedo un grafico
<DD3my> vale, perfetto
<DD3my> nelle quattro colonne in basso escono dei numeri
<DD3my> me li puoi dire?
<vale> 83-85 99-99  60-60  24-24 e su verde 00
<DD3my> ok
<DD3my> ascolta ora chiudi il terminale e vai in alto a destra dove c'è quella rotella
<DD3my> cliccaci sopra ed entra nelle impostazioni di sistema
<vale> ok
<DD3my> e poi vai in audio
<vale> ok
<DD3my> c'è scritto suono di prova
<DD3my> clicca li e prova a testare le due casse
<vale> lho già fatto il test di prova audio e l'audio è percettibile solo se inserisco le cuffie
<DD3my> ascolta vale
<DD3my> io ora devo scappare, se domani mattina ti ricolleghi cerchiamo di risolvere questo problema
<DD3my> sperando di riuscirci, va bene?
<vale> ok grazie mille per adesso e saluto
<DD3my> figurati, ci sentiamo domani
<DD3my> buonanotte
<vale> notte
<fert_> ciao
<fert_> ho 1 problema, non riesco a vedere i video online, mi diventa la finestrella bianca e non parte nessun video
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-28
<h_boyz3> Fert, che browser usi?
<hypermau> ciao a tutti
<fleritherock_and>  dod ci 6
<fleritherock_and> Mi manca solo questa opzione e poi ho tutto onlline
<fleritherock_and> Ovvero tv, radio, telefono fisso
<fleritherock_and> E tutto su ubuntu
<fleritherock_and> Risparmio un sacco
<massy> ciao
<Bobbix> Buongiorno e ben svegliati.
<Bobbix> Posso sapere come riabilitare ctrl+alt+backspace su ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Bobbix> Posso sapere come associare correttamente un'applicazione (esistente) ad un tipo file se questa NON viene elencata tra le applicazioni disponibili?
<fleritherock_and> Si
<fleritherock_and> Devi andare su ctrl +alt+ f11
<fleritherock_and> Poi
<fleritherock_and> Ahahhaha
<fleritherock_and>  È uno scherzo
<Bobbix> fleritherock_and: divertito?
<Bobbix> Tutta internet parla di Keyboard Layout... ma io non ho nulla del genere
<fleritherock_and> Poco poco di scherzetti ne ho fatti di migliori
<Bobbix> Devo scrivere nel forum?
<fleritherock_and> Xbmc qualcuno è mai riuscito a configurare il "live TV"?
<Bobbix> O si riesce ad avere qualche aiuto qui in chat?
<fleritherock_and> Bobbix credo di si perchè mi sa che al momentoi on line siamo solo io e te
<fleritherock_and> Se vuoi prova tra un'ora
<fleritherock_and> Anche perchè mi sa che gli altri soo nel mondo dei sogni
<fleritherock_and> Tu hai la versione 12.10 vero?
<fleritherock_and>  Posso chiederti un paio di info
<fleritherock_and> ?
<Bobbix> 12.04
<fleritherock_and> Senti con unity posso installare emerald?
<Bobbix> Io sono su gnome classic (Unity non mi è gradito per ora)
<fleritherock_and> Ok hai scaricato gnome 3
<fleritherock_and> ?
<Bobbix> Dice gnome unknown
<Bobbix> è quello di default con 12.04 insomma
<fleritherock_and> Ho capito e compiz e emerald non vanno
<Bobbix> no no.. aveevo problemi e li ho eliminati
<Bobbix> comunque ho risolto con la tastiera
<Bobbix> resta il problema dell'associazione applicazioni
<fleritherock_and> Tipo
<Bobbix> strane righe a video e a volte dei freeze
<Bobbix> siccome ci devo lavorare non mi interessava avere un sistema bello ma instabile.. e sono tornato a gnome classic
<Bobbix> niente finestre tremolanti etc... ma che importa... l'importante è poter usare il sistema al meglio
<Bobbix> devo provare il riavvio ora... devo salutarti. CIAO
<spert> salve
<spert> come posso risolvere il problema che mi danno alcuni video online?al posto che partire il video mi rimane la finestrella bianca
<spert> youtube funziona, ma ad esempio i video delle testate online non mi vanno
<cristian_c> spert, browser?
<spert> cristian_c: sia chromium che Firefox
<spert> (e anche explorer con xp virtualizzato)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> spert, anche su windows?
<spert> eh dato che avevo xp virtualizzato ho provato anche li
<spert> cmq li nn mi interessa
<spert> mi interessa x ubuntu
<spert> cristian_c: il fatto è ke ho appena formattato, prima andava tutto senza problemi
<cristian_c> spert, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> !pastebin | spert
<ubot-it> spert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<spert> !past
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'past'
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> spert, segui le indicazioni
<spert> ragazzi com'è il comando x vedere il link x pastare?
<cristian_c> pastebinit
<cristian_c> ?
<PreppyRock> ciao. come si fa a sapere l'ultima release di gnome installata?
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, dpkg -l | grep gnome
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, un po' ride ma dovrebbe funzionare
<cristian_c> *rude
<PreppyRock> grazie cristian_c mostra tutte le opzioni gnome, ma funzia. grazie ancora
<spert> cristian_c
<spert> scusa è tutta la mattina che ho problemi con la webchat
<cristian_c> spert, hai digitato il comando in terminale?
<spert> si spe
<cristian_c> usa pastebin
<spert> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1311848/
<cristian_c> spert, è probabile che sia gnash a fallire
<cristian_c> spert, disinstallalo
<spert> uhm
<spert> che è gnash scusa?
<cristian_c> spert, e poi digita nella barra degli indirizzi di un browser: about:plugins
<cristian_c> spert, è quello che hai installato
<cristian_c> spert, lo leggo nell'output
<cristian_c> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<corbolma> ciao a tutti
<corbolma> ho un problema con il wifi
<spert> ah ok...si sarà installato durante laggiornamento del sistema
<spert> puo essere?
<corbolma> ovvero la scheda va in timeout
<cristian_c> spert, non saprei
<corbolma> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> corbolma, come fai a dirlo?
<spert> ok grazie cristian_c provo a disinstallare
<cristian_c> spert, e poi posta il risultato di about:plugins
<spert> cristian_c tutti e 3 li disinstallo?
<cristian_c> spert, sì
<corbolma> l'errore è :      deauthenticating from  by local choice (reason=3)
<spert> ok
<corbolma> e dai forum online dicono che si aunproblema di timeout
<cristian_c> corbolma, dove appare l'errore?
<corbolma> dmesg
<cristian_c> corbolma, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | corbolma
<ubot-it> corbolma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<corbolma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1311899/
<corbolma> questo è l'output
<corbolma> ah aspetta
<corbolma> ho scazzato
<corbolma> ho staccato la scheda
<cristian_c> è usb?
<cristian_c> corbolma, posta: lsusb && lsusb -t
<corbolma> si è usb
<cristian_c> digita l'ultimo comando che ho indicato e pastalo su pastebin
<corbolma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1311910/
<corbolma> fatto
<corbolma> è una realtek
<cristian_c> sì
<spert> cristian_c ora va tutto
<spert> grazie mille :)
<spert> posso chiederti 1 altra cosa?
<cristian_c> corbolma, ma riesci a connetterti?
<cristian_c> spert, cosa hai fatto per risolvere?
<cristian_c> oltre a disinstallare i pacchetti
<spert> cristian_c ho seguito la guida...disinstallato i 3 pacchetti e poi sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<corbolma> no, non si connette
<spert> riavviato il broswer e poi ttt ok
<corbolma> ho visto però dal comando che mi hai fatto lanciare che i driver non sono corretti
<cristian_c> spert, il realtà flashplugin-installer non era proprio installato, comunque bene :D
<cristian_c> corbolma, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1030858
<corbolma> provo ad scaricare ed installare i suoi
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1030858 in linux "0bda:8176 RTL8188CUS does not connect to wireless networks" [High,Confirmed]
<wesker> salve
<cristian_c> corbolma, uhm, non saprei
<cristian_c> corbolma, prova a dare un'occhiata al bug
<corbolma> ok grazie!!
<spert> ah ok
<spert> beh cristian_c basta che va
<spert> :)
<spert> cmq provo a chiederti 1 altra cosa...ho scaricato un pacchetto tar.gz2
<wesker> un utente mediamente esperto a voglia di chattarmi in privato 2 minuti perpiacere ?
<spert> lho scompattato e devo installare un .sh
<spert> ho provato in vari modi ma da sempre errore
<cristian_c> corbolma, in quella pagina c'è un workaround
<cristian_c> corbolma, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1030858/comments/31
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1030858 in linux "0bda:8176 RTL8188CUS does not connect to wireless networks" [High,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> spert, qui non c'è supporto all'installazione di pacchetti non ufficiali
<cristian_c> in ubuntu
<corbolma> lo sto facendo, vediamo che succede...
<cristian_c> sperto, prova nell'altro canale
<cristian_c> *spert
<cristian_c> !chat | spert
<ubot-it> spert: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> wesker, scrivi qui, se qualcuno sa, risponderà
<spert> ah ok,,, ma giusto x capire anche x le prossime volte, xke non è considerato 1 argomento legato ad ubuntu?
<cristian_c> spert, qui si da supporto solo ai pacchetti presenti nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> spert, tu stai parlando dell'installazione specifica di un programma
<cristian_c> spert, il problema è come lanciare un .sh?
<spert> ah ok
<spert> capito grazie :)
<spert> cristian_c ho cercato su google...ho provato con sudo ./instal-sh.sh, sudo sh instal-sh.sh
<corbolma> niente da fare :(
<cristian_c> spert, non si fa così
<spert> ma mi dava sempre errori
<spert> (il file si chiama instal-sh.sh)
<cristian_c> spert, sh nomescript.sh
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> spert, sh instal-sh.sh
<spert> :(
<cristian_c> ?
<jim86> ciao a tutti
<spert> sh: 0: Can't open instal-sh.sh
<cristian_c> cobolma, in che senso. Cosa hai fatto di preciso?
<cristian_c> ?
<jim86> ho installato ubuntu 12.10 su virtual box ora ho un problema con l'installazione delle guest additions
<cristian_c> spert, sei entrato da terminale nella cartella dello script?
<corbolma> ho seguito il workaround
<spert> si cristian_c :(
<corbolma> ma stesso problema
<cristian_c> corbolma, bella forza, sii più specifico
<cristian_c> spert, gli hai dato i permessi di esecuzione?
<spert> cristian_c sudo chmod a+rwx instal-sh.sh/run ?
<cristian_c> spert, perché /run?
<spert> nn saprei, ho trovato cosi su 1 guida
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> spert, non seguire guide a caso se non sai quello che stai facendo
<spert> :(
<spert> mi pare fosse scritta sul forum di ubuntu
<cristian_c> spert, puoi farlo sia da interrfaccia grafica che da terminale
<cristian_c> *interfaccia
<corbolma> ho installato build-essential, scaricato ed installato i driver
<cristian_c> spert, se non dai un link...
<cristian_c> corbolma, ora guardo
<cristian_c> corbolma, errori?
<spert> ora lo cerco
<corbolma> si, aspetta che lo sto replicando
<cristian_c> spert, fallo da interfaccia grafica
<corbolma> ERROR: Module 8192cu does not exist in /proc/modules
<spert> cristian_c http://multiformeingegno.it/old/installare-i-pacchetti-deb-targz-tarbz2-sh-run-su-linux-ubuntu/  e http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=173403
<cristian_c> corbolma, per quale comando?
<corbolma> insmod: error inserting '8192cu.ko': -1 Device or resource busy
<cristian_c> spert, non è il forum di ubuntu
<cristian_c> il secondo link sì
<corbolma> per il comando  $ sudo ./install.sh
<cristian_c> corbolma, ah il comando precedente è anche sbagliato
<cristian_c> si scrive chmod, non cmod
<corbolma> cioè? quale comando?
<cristian_c> cmod a+x ./install.sh
<corbolma> si si, quello ok
<cristian_c> ?
<corbolma> il file è 755
<cristian_c> quel comando dopra non funzionerà sicuramente
<cristian_c> *sopra
<corbolma> io ho dato:  chmod 755 install.sh
<cristian_c> corbolma, fammi vedere i permessi del file
<cristian_c> li ottieni con ls -l ...
<corbolma> -rwxr-xr-x 1 mauro mauro 3106 ago  6 11:36 install.sh
<cristian_c> allora sì
<corbolma> perchè mi dice che nn trova il modulo?
<cristian_c> corbolma, forse sudo non ti serve per il comando successivo
<corbolma> senza non riesce a scrivere nelle cartelle i file .o
<corbolma> scusami, directory
<corbolma> al lavoro purtroppo ho winzoz
<corbolma> :)
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> corbolma, sudo ./install.sh <-- è questo che ti restituisce gli errori?
<corbolma> si quello
<cristian_c> corbolma, la scheda era disattiva o disconnessa in quel momento
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> corbolma, prova a riptere la procedura con la scheda disattivata o disconnessa :)
<corbolma> ah ok
<corbolma> riprovo
<cristian_c> corbolma, essendo usb, scollega il pennino, riavvia e ripeti la procedura :)
<cristian_c> *riavvia il sistema
<cristian_c> spert, gli hai dato i permessi al file?
<corbolma> ultima cosa se digito sudo modprobe 8192cu
<cristian_c> corbolma, nel workaround non c'è questo comando
<cristian_c> jim86, che problema?
<corbolma> sono andato avanti :) cmq mi da questo  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1311975/
<corbolma> provo a rifare la procedura dopo il riavvio
<cristian_c> prova
<corbolma> ciao e grazie.
<cristian_c> con la pennina scollegata
<spert> no
<spert> quali permessi devo darli?
<cristian_c> spert, quelli di esecuzione, fallo da nautilus
<spert> oddio mi son perso
<spert> :\
<spert> dai ci provo dopo
<spert> buon appetito
<cristian_c> anche a te
<spert> grazie ancora
<corbolma> ciao a tutti
<riccardo65> cioa
<riccardo65> ciao
<Lorra> hey hey
<fabio_cc> !ciao | riccardo65
<ubot-it> riccardo65: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<riccardo65> in ubuntu 12.04 ho installato midori 0.47, nei segnalibri non appaiaono in ordine alfaetico. ma sparso, c'è un modo da sistemarlo ?
<riccardo65> fabio_cc,   ciao
<angelforget> riccardo65, guarda nelle impos. di midori
<riccardo65> angelforget,  ciao
<riccardo65> angelforget,  impostazione ??
<angelforget> si come tutti i broswer internet midori ha le impostazzioni
<massy> ciao
<superrobyy> ciao
<nicotano> salve
<BetaBrain> sera a tutti
<antonioa5> Buona sera a tutti
<superrobyy> sera
<BetaBrain> espongo problema : Chiavetta usb kingston 4 gb OS ubuntu 10.04 LTS ram 2gb cpu 2alcore come risolvo il problema  della velocita di scrittura dal pc alla chiavetta perché parte bene  ma  poi rallenta drasticamente e  va a singhiozzo cioè scrive e si ferma kernel che uso  3.0.0-0300rc7-generic #201107120911 SMP vi prego ditemi come  risolvere grazie a tutti
<jester-> BetaBrain: usb è collo di bottiglia piu di tanto non va
<BetaBrain> si ma jester-  non e quello il problema
<karlone> salve. Ho un probelma con Precise Pangolin 12.04. Il boot si ferma allo splash screen, con i pallini che continuano ad accendersi senza andare oltre
<BetaBrain> jester-, risolto 12 mb/s
<BetaBrain> fluido
<jester-> BetaBrain: che era
<Guest30037> ragazzi come si aggiungono icone alla docky? Hoprovato a trascinarvele sopra ma non le accetta..
<BetaBrain> ho disattivato il mount automatico e cosi per sfizio ho formattato in ntfs
<BetaBrain> problema di plug&play
<enzotib> matteo__, prova a tenere premuto Alt mentre trascini
<matteo__> enzotib: niente, pare che l'icone vada "dietro" la docky
<enzotib> matteo__, parli di unity, vero?
<matteo__> kubuntu 12.04
<enzotib> ah
<enzotib> allora non so
<matteo__> enzotib: beh che centra il procedimento non è analogo?
<enzotib> matteo__, mah, forse non ho capito di cosa parli
<matteo__> enzotib: la docky, la barra applicazioni tipo il MAC
<enzotib> matteo__, non la conosco, o meglio l'ho sentita ma mai usata, e a volte il temine dock bar è usato per qualsiasi pannello contenente icone per lanciare applicazioni
<matteo__> enzotib: parlo di questa docky https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/docky/
<enzotib> matteo__, è inutile che guardo, non uso nessuna dock bar, quindi non so come aiutarti
<matteo__> enzotib: ok
<matteo__> risolto: una volta lanciato il programma desiderato click destro sull'icona in basso e selezionare: "Fissa sulla Dock"
<samed87> Salve a tutti Buonasera ho installato la versione 12.10 di Ubuntu ma ho notato che diversi file che avevo sul disco 'odt' non mi si aprono più perchè il collegamento del disco rimovibile dove erano presenti alcuni dati  è diverso ovvero a posto di /MEDIA/DISCOLOCALE/CARTELLA1 è il seguente /MEDIA/nomeutente/DISCOLOCALE/CARTELLA1
<samed87> secondo voi esiste un modo per ripristinarlo per favore
<mapreri> ... hanno cambiato pure quello???   se semplicemente rifai i collegamenti? samed87
<samed87> dovrei modificare più di 200 file è abbastanza da spararsi
<enzotib> samed87, ln -s /media/utente/discolocale /media/
<enzotib> (eventualmente con sudo)
<majin> buonasera a tutti!vorrei saper come formattare la mia miniSD da 2GB formato FAT!come posso fare?e urgente!grazie in anticipissimo
<samed87> "utente" is not in the sudoers file
<samed87> sarà normale ?
<majin> aiuto x favore
<majin> !
<h_boyz> majin: in mod. grafica?
<tuxwizard> tasto destro sulla minisd formatta e scegli il file system mi pare di ricordare...
<h_boyz> majin: tuxwizard , ricordi benissimo
<enzotib> samed87, facendo cosa?
<samed87> ln -s /media/utente/discolocale /media/
<enzotib> samed87, uhm, non credo proprio che questo comando esatto possa mai dare quell'output
<enzotib> samed87, almeno c'era sudo davanti?
<samed87> si
<samed87> adesso provo a vedere se me li apre
<enzotib> samed87, quel comando andava adattato, e comunque se ha dato errore allora c'è qualcosa che non va
<enzotib> se vuoi maggiore aiuto servono maggiori informazioni
<samed87> ln -s /media/samed87/discolocale /media/
<enzotib> samed87, fammi vedere l'output di ls -l /media
<enzotib> !pastebin | samed87
<ubot-it> samed87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<samed87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1312787/
<enzotib> samed87, ls -l /media/samed87
<samed87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1312793/
<samed87> mi sa ke ho fatto un pastrocchio
<enzotib> samed87, invece i link che puntano a quel disco, come appaiono?
<samed87> come ?
<NetBIOS> seraa
<enzotib> samed87, cioè intendo: prendi uno dei files che non si aprono più, come si chiama sto file, il path completo
<samed87> grazie mille ora funziona tutto
<samed87> mi partono
<samed87> il file è database
<samed87> e il collegamento mi diceva di spostarlo sul cestino
<enzotib> samed87, ok, probabilmente /media/discolocale puoi cancellarlo
<samed87> ma ora me lo riconosce
<samed87> come faccio
<enzotib> samed87, mentre /media/Disco Locale lo lasci stare
<enzotib> samed87, sudo rm /media/discolocale
<samed87> thanks
<samed87> a lot
<samed87> non sapevo come fare
<samed87> lol mi hai semplificato la vita un monte
<samed87> GRAZIE
<NetBIOS> io volevo chiedere come si fa a fare una pulitura disco dai file temporanei e altri file, una deframmentazione e un controllo errori.
<enzotib> NetBIOS, la maggior parte di queste cose non serve
<enzotib> in particolare la deframmentazione
<NetBIOS> ho guardato un  po' nei programmi nella dash ma non ho trovato niente
<enzotib> !pulireubuntu
<ubot-it> pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<enzotib> NetBIOS, usi da poco Linux?
<NetBIOS> si
<enzotib> NetBIOS, ecco, quello della pulizia è un cruccio frequente, ma non te ne devi preoccupare granché in Linux
<NetBIOS> sto imparando ad usarlo per necessita
<enzotib> perché il files in /tmp vengono cancellati ad ogni riavvio
<NetBIOS> io lavoro per le aziende e insomma aggiusto so windows
<NetBIOS> adesso sono passato a ubuntu per imparare visto che a breve andro a fare un corso per i espero hardware e soft win e lin
<NetBIOS> in particolare per i server che funzionano bene
<NetBIOS> adesso l ho completamente abbandonato perchè ho visto questi mille vantaggi
<NetBIOS> manco un chkdsk puo servire?
<riccardo65> ciao
<riccardo65> in ubuntu 12.04 ho installato k3b, erroneamente ho cancellato la barra degli strumenti: come faccio ora ad attivarla ?
<enzotib> NetBIOS, l'equivalente del chkdsk, che si chiama fsck, viene eseguito automaticamente all'avvio quando serve
<enzotib> riccardo65, la barra degli strumenti di k3b
<enzotib> ?
<riccardo65> enzotib,  la barra menu
<enzotib> riccardo65, eh, di k3b?
<riccardo65> di
<riccardo65> si
<dod> rinomina il file di configurazione di k3b che dovresti avere nella home
<NetBIOS> ti chiedo anche un altra cosa. uso anche linux per riparare anche i pc windows. quando non si avviano per colpa dei virus. c'è la possibilita di installare un antivirus
<enzotib> !antivirus | NetBIOS
<ubot-it> NetBIOS: antivirus is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<NetBIOS> grazias
<jester-> dod: ola
<enzotib> riccardo65, rm ~/.kde/share/config/k3brc
<riccardo65> enzotib,  fantastico  grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<NetBIOS> ciao e grz.
<jim86> ciao a tutti ho un problema con virtual box
<jester-> jim86: ioè?
<jim86> ho virtualizzato ubuntu ma gira lentissimo...ps ...come sistema principale uso windows
<jester-> jim86: su che pc
<jester-> e con quanta ram
<enzotib> jim86, sempre senza additions?
<jim86> un hp probook6550b con 4 gb di ram
<jim86> le additions le ho installate ma nn è cambiato niente
<jim86> alla macchina virtuale ho assegnato 2gb di ram
<enzotib> jim86, riesci a ridimensionare la finestra?
<enzotib> jim86, e la risoluzione del guest segue il ridimensionamento?
<jim86> ci mette un bel po però
<jester-> jim86: unity?
<jim86> unity?
<jester-> tipo di ambiente grafico
<jim86> scusa è che sono proprio alle prime armi....come faccio a scoprirlo
<jester-> jim86: come ti ha ciesto enzotib  hai installato gli additions?
<jester-> e le exstension?
<jim86> gli additions si...le exstension non so cosa siano
<enzotib> jim86, e hai usato le impostazioni standard della vm?
<jim86> si esatto le impostazioni standard
<enzotib> jim86, lscpu | grep Virtual
<enzotib> jim86, ma sei su windows?
<jim86> dopodichè esploderà il pc? :)
<enzotib> (in tal caso il comando precedente non puoi farlo)
<jester-> jim86: hai installato ose per caso?
<jim86> si si sto usando windows come sistema principale....infatti qndo l'ho detto prima credevo mi uccideste
<enzotib> jim86, prova a disattivare l'antivirus ed eventuali altri sistemi analoghi
<samed87> Buonasera a tutti ho una stampante hp-laserjet p1102w l'ho installata ora ma quando lancio la stampa mi dà errore configurazione stampante
<jester-> jim86: piglia le exstension stessa versione del tuo vbox e poi aprifile con virtualbox
<jester-> jim86: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<jester-> VirtualBox 4.2.4 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack  All platforms
<samed87> penso di aver installato correttamente i driver
<jim86> grazie jester ci provo
<samed87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1312971/
<jester-> samed87: installa hplip-gui e vedi se la gestisce
<jim86> jester niente da fare
<jim86> ma se provo a installare una versione precedente di ubuntu pensi che possa cambiare la situazione?
<samed87> l'ho installato
<samed87> ma devo dare altri comandi oltre ad apt-get install
<samed87> apt-get install hplip-gui
<samed87> scusa jester ma avendo questo errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/1313015/
<Maubuntu> Ciao a tutti..Secondo voi come mai il mio conky parte bene e poi diventa così
<Maubuntu> http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/1082/schermatadel20121028192.png
<Holden> Maubuntu, cosa ha che non va?
<samed87> scusate sto provando ad installare la mia stampante su ubuntu
<samed87> ma non me la riconosce
<samed87> la mia stampante è un hp-p1102w
<Maubuntu> Holden: ha lo sfondo bianco ma nelle impostazioni è trasparente
<Holden> Maubuntu, scusa, mi devo assentare un pò
<Maubuntu> Holden: a dire il vero parte trasparente e poi diventa misteriosamente bianco
<Maubuntu> hok
<Maubuntu> Holden: ok
<massy> samed87: non reisci a installarla?
<samed87> no
<samed87> e non sono molto pratico forse sarà per questo
<massy> samed87: che versione di ubuntu usi?
<samed87> ho cercato un file run
<samed87> sul sito hp
<samed87> ma non mi è funzionato
<samed87> 12.10
<massy> ok
<samed87> e ho provato anche ad installare hp-lipgui
<massy> allora in alto a destra ce un cerchio a ghiera, se ci clicchi sopra ti appare un menu, clicca su agiungi stampante
<massy> stampanti scusa....
<massy> importante è che la stampante sia accesa...
<samed87> si
<samed87> ci sono
<samed87> LPT - INSERIRE URI - STAMPANTE DI RETE
<WellSaid> buona sera, so che non è il canale adatto ma non so dove altro chiedere, qualcuno mi saprebbe aiutare con un modem-router che fa cadere la connessione dopo un pò di tempo?
<samed87> scusate nessuno sa dirmi come posso capire cos'è l'hostname dovrei installare in pratica una stampante laser da cups
<samed87> ma non so come fare
<anonimo96> scusate, ma è normale che dopo aver utilizzato una chiavetta con ubuntu non mi vada più su windows?
<ErVito> samed87: prova echo $HOSTNAME
<samed87> non mi da niente
<samed87> un campo vuoto e basta
<ErVito> uau
<samed87> ho una sfiga ultimamente
<ErVito> comunque
<samed87> ho una stampante hp-laserjet p1102w
<ErVito> !hostname
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hostname'
<ErVito> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/it/man1/hostname.1.html
<samed87> che è diverso tempo
<ErVito> famo prima
<samed87> che non mi riesce installare
<ErVito> samed87: hostname
<ErVito> vediamo che restituisce
<ErVito> lol
<samed87> samed87-pc
<ErVito> ;)
<samed87> facile vero
<samed87> ma io quando configuro la stampante devo mettere http://samed87-pc:631/ipp/
<mapreri> samed87: ma è una stampante di rete?
<joseph_> ciao a tutti
<joseph_> ho un quesito da porvi
<joseph_> da quando ho installato ubuntu
<joseph_> ad ogni accensione/riavvio del pc
<mapreri> samed87: apre le impostazioni delle stampanti, stampanti di rete, trova, inserisci l'ip e cerchi
<mapreri> !invio| joseph_
<ubot-it> joseph_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<joseph_> ok
<samed87> non è di rete cmq ha la wifi
<mapreri> samed87: nel senso, è attaccata con il cavo usb, quello di rete, o hai intanzione di connetterti via wifi?
<samed87> a me mi basta ke mi funzioni
<samed87> per ora mi accontento della usb
<mapreri> samed87: in tal caso non hai bisogno dell'ip/hostname. apri le impostazioni stampanti, aggiungi, ti dovrebbe comparire nella colonna a sinistra
<joseph_> da quando ho installato ubuntu, ad ogni riavvio il tastino blocknum si disattiva.....Ho controllato bene, quando lo accendo e parte la schermata della mobo con tutte le info sul bios il blocknum è acceso...è quando parte grub2 che il tastierino si spegne...ora...io non conosco minimamente le impostazione di grub2, ho cercato in rete con scarsi risultati ma niente....potete aiutarmi?
<samed87> non mi compare
<samed87> mi compare la scritta inserire URI
<mapreri> samed87: dammi marca/modello della stampante
 * mapreri spera che la stampante sia collegata e accesa, ovviamente
<samed87> HP-LASERJET p1102w
<samed87> si
<mapreri> umh.. strano. le hp funzionano sempre sotto linux.. mah.. cerco
<samed87> ovvio
<samed87> guarda
<mapreri> samed87: installa hplip, nel mentre, e riprova
<ErVito> sempre è un parolone
<joseph_> mapreri puoi dare un occhiata al mio problema?
<samed87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1313435/
<ErVito> sono ottimamente supportate ma qualcuna ogni tanto fa le bizze
<mapreri> ErVito: è un modo di dire  :P
<joseph_> da quando ho installato ubuntu, ad ogni riavvio il tastino blocknum si disattiva.....Ho controllato bene, quando lo accendo e parte la schermata della mobo con tutte le info sul bios il blocknum è acceso...è quando parte grub2 che il tastierino si spegne...ora...io non conosco minimamente le impostazione di grub2, ho cercato in rete con scarsi risultati ma niente....potete aiutarmi?
<mapreri> joseph_: col block num non ci voglio aver niente a che fare.. non l'ho mai capito :) magari ErVito ne sa di più :)
<joseph_> ErVito... che dici?
<mapreri> ma quanta roba ci attacchi a quel povero hub usb??? samed87 ^^
<samed87> abbastanza sarà per quello forse
<samed87> lol
<samed87> cmq dovrebbe essere l'ultima
<samed87> 001:012
<mapreri> samed87: hai installato hplip?
<samed87> non me lo trova
<samed87> ho dato questo comando
<samed87> sudo apt-get install hplip
<mapreri> samed87: hplip non vede la stampante o non trovi il pacchetto?
<samed87> non trovo il pacchetto
<samed87> ne ho uno ma di cui non sono sicuro
<mapreri> umh.. se dai `apt-cache search hplip` che ti dice?
<mapreri> è in main..
<enzotib> joseph_, grep LEDS /etc/kbd/config
<joseph_> sarebbe?
<samed87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1313448/
<joseph_> #LEDS=+num
<samed87> dovrebbe andare bene ^
<joseph_> enzotib ho scritto la tua stringa
<mapreri> samed87: come fa a non trovartelo?? avrai digitato male prima: `sudo apt-get install hplip` e se dici (anche se imho rompe le palle la parte grafica `sudo apt-get install hplip-gui`
<joseph_> enzotib, il risultato è #LEDS=+num
<enzotib> joseph_, edita il file e rimuovi il cancelletto davanti a quella linea
<enzotib> joseph_, è una prova, non sono sicuro che funzioni
<joseph_> mi dici come faccio ad editarlo?
<enzotib> joseph_, gksu gedit /etc/kbd/config
<enzotib> joseph_, attento a non modificare niente altro
<joseph_> enzotib,  cosa significa gksu
<mapreri> enzotib: "# Display a clock in the right upper corner of the console by running vcstime" l'hai mai provato??
<enzotib> joseph_, è il comando che ti dà i privilegi per editare un file di sistema
<samed87> installato
<enzotib> mapreri, no
<joseph_> non è installato dice
<joseph_> sksu
<joseph_> gksu
<enzotib> joseph_, ma hai ubuntu?
<joseph_> kubuntu
<mapreri> samed87: stacca e riattacca la stampante, quindi riprova
<mapreri> se hai installato la gui prova ad aprirla (cerca hp nella dash)
<enzotib> joseph_, non è che hai cambiato qualcosa nelle impostazioni di sistema
<enzotib> ?
<joseph_> enzotib,  non ho cambiato niente è sempre stato così
<enzotib> joseph_, se poi vuoi provare a modificare quel file, usa kdesudo invece di gksu
<mapreri> kubuntu
<joseph_> enzotib,  cmq ho scritto sudo geany /etc/kbd/config   e mi ha aperto il file
<joseph_> ok
<mapreri> kdsudo kate /etc/kdb/config
<mapreri> enzotib: se ha kubuntu...
<mapreri> joseph_: com'è che hai geany? :D
<enzotib> mapreri, sì hai ragione
<joseph_> programmo  =)
<mapreri> ;)
<enzotib> secondo me non risolviamo, comunque facciamo la prova
<joseph_> ho provato kdsudo kate /etc/kdb/config ma niente
<mapreri> kdesudo? ora non ricordo bene le lettere, non uso kde
<joseph_> scusatemi è pronto in tavola, ritorno tra 15 min
<joseph_> scusate ancora
<ErVito> geany :S
<mapreri> prova con l'autocompletamento..
<mapreri> kdesu...
<mapreri> mah
<mapreri> ErVito: che hai contro geany? :)
<mapreri> dopo vim è il mio editor preferito ;)
<FloodBotIt2> mapreri: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<samed87> http://imagebin.org/233654
<samed87> me la riconosce ora ma mi dice errore nella configurazione
<mapreri> samed87: mi sembra anche attiva, stai stampando la pagina di prova...
<samed87> si
<samed87> ora ti faccio vedere l'errore
<mapreri> e non vedo errori nello screeshot che hai mandato
<samed87> http://imagebin.org/233655
<samed87> lo vedi
<mapreri> 'spe che sono in un punto in cui sono col gprs....
<samed87> ah ok
<samed87> aspetta
<samed87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1313482/
<mapreri> ok, quasi finito di caricarla..
<samed87> ok
<samed87> l'ultima immagine ke ti ho postato si legge meglio l'errore
<mapreri> umh..
<stefanomandelli> Ciao ragazzi !
<samed87> bel batticapo ho visto
<stefanomandelli> Qualche problema ?
<joseph_> D
<samed87> no solo con una stampante l'hp-laserjet p1102w
<joseph_> mapreri, ervito
<joseph_>  il comando pesnso sia kdesudo
<joseph_> che faccio?
<stefanomandelli> fermi!
<mapreri> joseph_: ecco, spero di ricordarmelo per il futuro :)
<mapreri> samed87: sto cercando..
<stefanomandelli> di che tipo è parallela ? usb ? LAN ?
<samed87> usb
<stefanomandelli> apri firefox
<samed87> e ha anche l'wifi
<stefanomandelli> localhost:631
<stefanomandelli> in questo modo accedi direttamente all'interfaccia di CUPS
<samed87> si
<stefanomandelli> smadonni un po' dovrebbe rilevartela da solo !
<samed87> ho già provato
<mapreri> samed87 ci son quasi..
<samed87> :D
<mapreri> hp-plugin -i sembra che certa gente abbia risolto così
<mapreri> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=425252
<mapreri> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=851418
<mapreri> se ancora non funziona openprinting http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-LaserJet_Pro_P1102w
<enzotib> joseph_, hai modificato quel file?
<joseph_> no...ti aspettavo
<joseph_> allora faccio kdesudo kate /etc/kdb/config
<samed87> ora provo un pò grazie mille poi ti faccio sapere
<joseph_>  epoi tolgo il cancelletto?
<joseph_> ma cosa c'entra LEDS con blocnum?
<mapreri> joseph_: leggi il commento sopra alla riga che devi cambiare :)
<joseph_> ok
<joseph_> non riesco a vedere il file
<joseph_> ne con geany nè con kate
<enzotib> perché + kbd non kdb
<enzotib> è*
<joseph_> cosa?
<enzotib> joseph_, hai sbagliato a scrivere il nome del file
<joseph_> adesso ho scritto
<joseph_> sudo geany /etc/kbd/config
<joseph_> e l'ho aperto con geany
<joseph_> ora ho trovato la stringa che faccio?
<mapreri> joseph_: eh, non dovrebbe darti alcun problema...
<mapreri> joseph_: deccommentala
<enzotib> joseph_, cancelli il primo carattere della riga che è un cancelletto
<joseph_> ok fatto
<enzotib> joseph_, prova a riavviare
<joseph_> esco e salvo...riavvio
<joseph_> speriamo in bene
<joseph_> rieccomi
<joseph_> niente da fare
<joseph_> ricommento il codice?
<enzotib> joseph_, sì, me lo aspettavo
<mapreri> oramai ci son troppe cose che vogliono gestire tutto.. secondo me kbd serve se uno lavora solo da console :)
<enzotib> infatti
<joseph_> cos'è kbd
<joseph_> già che ci sono chiedo un altra informazione.... sul portatile per monitorare la temperatura uso acpi -t.... sul fisso ho installato acpi ma non funziona
<joseph_> il fisso è un amd mentre il portatile è un intel...
<mapreri> joseph_: sinceramente per la temperature uso lm_sensors..
<enzotib> scusate, ho chiuso per sbaglio la chat
<mapreri> cioè, io se do il comando acpi mi restituisce info sulla batteria, non sulla temperature, joseph_ ...
<joseph_> acpi -t
<enzotib> joseph_, hai guardato nel bios?
<joseph_> cosa?
<samed87> mapreri scusa ti volevo chiedere
<enzotib> joseph_, parliamo sempre di numlock?
<samed87> ho provato le guide che mi hai consigliato ma la stampante ancora non mi parte
<joseph_> ok....si ho guardato già
<enzotib> joseph_, ed hai provato a guardare nelle impostazioni della tastiera di KDE?
<joseph_> no..
<joseph_> vedo un pò
<joseph_> ma non penso c'entri....penso sia più grub2
<samed87> ho riavviato anche il pc ma niente da fare
<joseph_> perchè è indifferente se accedo a linux o win.. blocnum è disattivato
<enzotib> joseph_, hai 12.10?
<joseph_> no kubuntu 12.04
<joseph_> provo di nuovo a spegnere
<joseph_> niente da fare
<enzotib> joseph_, quindi hai lo stesso grub che ho io, e non mi risulta che gestisca numlock
<enzotib> dev'essere una cosa del bios, se lo fa anche con win
<joseph_> bo...il fatto è che quando c'era solo win non lo faceva
<enzotib> joseph_, ma è un laptop?
<joseph_> quando parte il pc è acceso per qualche secondo
<joseph_> poi appena parte grub si spegne
<joseph_> no..un fisso
<enzotib> joseph_, fammi ricordare, tu vuoi numlock attivo o disattivo?
<joseph_> attivo...cioè voglio poter usare il tastierino
<enzotib> joseph_, esegui questo comando: laptop-detect && echo ok
<joseph_> ma è un fisso
<enzotib> appunto
<joseph_> ho scritto e niente
<enzotib> ok
<joseph_> riavvio?
<enzotib> c'è un sotterfugio
<enzotib> !info numlockx
<ubot-it> numlockx (source: numlockx): enable NumLock in X11 sessions. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (precise), package size 7 kB, installed size 80 kB
<joseph_> bash: !info: event not found
<enzotib> joseph_, no, intendo che puoi installare quel pacchetto, con il comando: sudo apt-get install numlockx
<joseph_> !info per cosa sta?
<ubot-it> cosa is not a valid distribution ['lucid', 'maverick', 'natty', 'oneiric', 'precise']
<mapreri> joseph_: !ubotit
<mapreri> !ubotit
<ubot-it> descrizione comandi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt ; voci presenti nel database: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci ; richiedere aggiunta voci: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/DaAggiungere
<joseph_> a ok
<joseph_> grazie
<mapreri> joseph_: è un bot che risponde quando metti ! a inizio riga, se non hai capito, oppure quando scrivi "bug" seguito da un numero in qualsiasi punto della frase
<enzotib> joseph_, From the K Menu, launch System Settings and click on Keyboard (Edgy users: K Menu -> System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Keyboard). You can see in the middle section the options for "NumLock on KDE Startup", where you can choose to Turn On, Turn Off, or Leave Unchanged. Select "Turn On" to turn NumLock on at startup.
<enzotib> joseph_, in KDE si può fare, pare, senza pacchetti aggiuntivi, seguendo le istruzioni sopra
<joseph_> già fatto
<enzotib> (anche se parla di Edgy che è un po' "obsoleto")
<joseph_> ma non funziona all'  avvio
<enzotib> già fatto cosa? l'impostazione in KDE?
<joseph_> sisi
<joseph_> penso che la sfiga mi perseguiti
<joseph_> ora non mi va più l'audio
<enzotib> joseph_, hai installato numlockx?
<joseph_> non ancora
<flo___> buona sera, ho un problema di istallo di aggionamenti e così mi annulla tutto e ogni volta accendo il pc mi da da installarli, come fò?
<flo___> nessuno ha idea di come debellare gli aggiornamenti che non riescono??
<tuxwizard> flo: cerca il gestore aggiornamenti vai sulle impostazioni e togli gli aggiornamenti che non ti interessano
<flo___> tuxwizard come capisco quali sono gli aggiornamenti che bloccano l'installazione di tutti gli altri??
<h_boyz> Nannes : ci sono
<tuxwizard> a priori non lo sai, io ti consiglio di togliere linux kernel linux headers che sono i meno stabili, prova....
<tuxwizard> oppure toglili tutti....
<flo___> ok provo, grazie
<tuxwizard> prego :)
<Carlin0> poi senza kernel cosa fa ?
<samed87> scusate ho un problema con una stampante installandola su ubuntu è diverso tempo che sto provando ad installarla su ubuntu ma senza alcun risultato ora mi da questo errore
<samed87> Inattiva - Filter failed
<samed87> la stampante è hp-p1102w
<tuxwizard> samed87: la stampante è accesa? se no la accendi e poi inserisci la presa usb n una porta del pc.
<Filippo8844> ciao a tutti, chi mi aiuta con un problema di rete??
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-21
<akis24> giorno
<Daniela_> salve a tutti, chi mi spiega come installare flash player per Mozilla, Ubuntu 12.10 LTS
<akis24> Daniela_: dai repo ufficiali
<akis24> Daniela_:  o software center
<Daniela_> puoi spiegarti meglio gentilmente?
<akis24> Daniela_: hai il software center giusto ?
<Daniela_> si
<akis24> aprilo e cerca adobe flash  lo selezioni e confermi installazione
<Daniela_> ok
<Daniela_> per curiosità a cosa serve caricatore Windows Wine?
<akis24> Daniela_:  o se vuoi dai questo comando da terminale  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<akis24> Daniela_:  wine è una applicazione che serve a far girare roba per win su ubuntu
<Daniela_> akis24 avrei anche un altro problema..
<akis24> Daniela_:  se posso di pure
<Daniela_> prima avevo installato sia Windows 7 che Ubuntu 12, affiancati, poi decisi di togliere Ubuntu con Easy, ma dopo una mancata disinstallazione mi usciva errore Cannot 5...tutte le volte che provo ad installare Windows 7 dal Cd mi dice Errore 5 perchè?
<akis24> Daniela_: bisognava rimuovere grub  suppongo  che era rimasto su mbr del disco principale
<Daniela_> si ma perchè adesso se voglio reinstallare Windows non mi riconosce il Cd?
<akis24> Daniela_: il disco si avvia ?
<Daniela_> comincia a girare poi dalla schermata nera mi esce "Cannot boot code 5"...
<akis24> Daniela_: seleziona avvio da lettore cd prima
<Daniela_> puoi spiegarti meglio, posso lanciarlo anche adesso su Ubuntu ?
<akis24> Daniela_:  comunque su gogol l'argomento è trattato abbastanza ...
<akis24> Daniela_:  no quando avvii al riavvio del pc ..
<akis24> Daniela_:  ti ricordo che reinstallando win7 non partira' ubuntu .. dovra ireinstallare grub
<Daniela_> si faccio come dici tu, ma non lo riconosce proprio.....insomma non si può proprio formattare......pure se deselezione l'Hard Disk dove è installato ora solo UBuntu cmq dopo un po che non trova il Cd mi parte Ubuntu....
<Daniela_> akis....in pratica io rivorrei Windows e Ubuntu affiancati...
<akis24> Daniela_: ho capito  ti passo un link in privato .. qui si da' supporto a ubuntu :)
<Daniela_> ok
<akis24> Daniela_:  riprova
<Daniela_> akis pvt un attimo
<akis24> si ok
<glpiana> ola
<passi88> buongiorno a tutti, mi sono appena preso il computer nuovo e ho deciso di passare a ubuntu. essendo nuovo mi viene un dubbio. Ma i driver gli installa automaticamente? cioè, avendo una scheda video hd si insatalla automaticamente o dovròfar qualcosa io? grazie mille per l'aiuto buonagiornata
<glpiana> passi88, i driver sono già presenti. in alcuni casi (alcune schede video ati e nvidia) c'è la possibilità di installare i driver proprietari che dovrebbero sfruttare meglio le caratteristiche hardware della scheda
<passi88> ho capito sei stato preciso e veloce, grazie mille.
<glpiana> :)
<passi88> spero di riuscire a imparare ad usarlo velocemente e bene...tutti mi hanno consigliato di togliere windows e mettere ubuntu quindi adesso voglio farlo speriamo bene :)
<glpiana> passi88, io ti consiglio di affiancarlo a windows
<passi88> come mai?
<glpiana> passi88, perchè non si sa mai che tu abbia necessità di usare windows su quel pc per fare cosa che con ubuntu non puoi fare
<passi88> capito, grazie.. :)
<ky> salve, sapete come ti tolgono gli appindicator in ubuntu 13.10, alt non funziona e google non dice niente. Anche, indicator-cpufreq è davvero penoso qua e non riesco a settare la cpu per gli altri core. grazie
<Chertan> buongiorno... ubuntu 14.04 avrà nome in codice "trusty tahr" :)
<ste86> ciao
<ste86> se volessi far eseguire in automatico uno script non appena mi loggo, dove posso farlo?
<glpiana> ste86, se lo script deve essere eseguito dall'utente lo metti in esecuzione automatica che trovi nelle impostazioni di sistema. dove di preciso, dipende dall'interfaccia grafica che usi
<ste86> uso Unity
<glpiana> ste86, allora vai nelle impostazioni di sistema (dal menu che ti si apre cliccando in alto a sinistra sulla barra) e lì dovresti trovare la voce relativa alle applicazioni di avvio
<durrana> ciao a tutti
<durrana> sapreste indicarmi come configurare lubuntu affinché si connetta con una intranet windows?
<MoL0ToV> ho appena upgradato a saucy ma mi da una miriade di errori su python... avete suggerimenti?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, che errori?
<MoL0ToV> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6275777/
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, come hai avviato l'avanzamento?
<MoL0ToV> con la solita finestrella che ti avvisa del possibile avanzamento
<MoL0ToV> adesso il sistema boota
<MoL0ToV> però suppongo che sia a metà
<renabor> sto effettuando l'avanzamento di versione da 13.04 a 13.10 e tutto si è bloccato qui: Setting up acpi-support (0.142) ? qualcuno può aiutarmi a sbloccare la procedura?
<jester-> renabor: si è bloccata a che punto e come stai avanzando
<renabor> il passo precedente era: Processing triggers for ureadahead e poi appunto il settaggio di acpi-support
<dudu_> ciao ragazzi!
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, nel temrinale dai: sudo dpkg --configure -a          poi metti su pastebin
<renabor> non posso riconfigurare: «un altro processo detiene il blocco su database di stato di dpkg»
<MoL0ToV> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6275819/
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, prova a digitare: sudo apt-get -f install          MA non confermare l'operazione. metti l'output su pastebin che vediamo che fa
<dudu_> per masterizzare la iso sia di UBUNTU 13.10 E GNOME 13.10 SU STESSO DVD USANDO CD BURNER XP DEVO UTILIZZARE LA FUNZIONE "MASTERIZZA IMMAGINE ISO " O ALTRO ?
<glpiana> !maiuscolo  | dudu_
<ubot-it> dudu_: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<glpiana> dudu_, una iso è fatta per un disco
<dudu_> in che senso!?
<glpiana> dudu_, una iso -> un disco, due iso -> due dischi
<MoL0ToV> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6275838/
<dudu_> ha ma su dvd ci starebbero entrambi perche mi dici questo!?
<dudu_> cmq con burner xp che funzione devo cliccare masterizza immagine iso!?
<MoL0ToV> dudu_, sei sordo? se hai una iso devi usare UN supporto (dvd o cd che sia)
<renabor> jester, il passo precedente era: «Processing triggers for ureadahead» e l'ultimo era appunto il settaggio di acpi-support, poi si è bloccato tutto. Se killo il processo poi posso riprenderlo da dove si è interrotto?
<jester-> renabor: come stai avanzando
<dudu_> ho capito ma non so che funzione di burner xp utilizzare !
<akis24> dudu_:  si si masterizza come iso
<akis24> ciao jester-
<dudu_> ok grazie mille era quello che volevo sapere !
<jester-> aiò akis24
<renabor> jester, sono fermo... sto pensando di killare l'upgrade e tentare di ricominciare, ma sono molto dubbioso.
<dudu_> e su cd la 13.10 non coi sta giusto!?
<akis24> dudu_: no
<dudu_> ok perfetto grazie mille di tutto!
<jester-> renabor: con quale metodo stai avanzando
<akis24> prego
<renabor> jester: da shell mi da «/bin/sh -c /usr/bin/pkexec /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade --frontend=DistUpgradeViewGtk3»
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, la sistuazione mi pare molto incasinata
<MoL0ToV> eh lo so! mai successo
<MoL0ToV> se provo a installare quel pacchetto che chiede, sudo apt-get install unity-lens-photos
<MoL0ToV> ?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, prova di nuovo con sudo dpkg --configure -a e vediamo se si riduce il numero di errori
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, avevi usato repo esterni per puthon 3?
<glpiana> *python
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, scusa, vado a pranzo. torno tra una mezz'oretta
<MoL0ToV> no, niente di strano tutto standard
<MoL0ToV> sto installando unity-lens-photos
<MoL0ToV> vedremo...
<MoL0ToV> poi debellerò di nuovo unity, che non sopporto
<jester-> <jester-> renabor: con quale metodo stai avanzando
<jester-> !ripristino | renabor
<ubot-it> renabor: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<MoL0ToV> glpiana, risolto installando quel pacchetto unity
<renabor> jester-: grazie, ora leggo e poi ti aggiorno.
<jester-> renabor: sbaglio o sei pieno di ppa
<renabor> jester-: si è sbloccato! Ho killato acpi e l'avanzamento di versione è ripartito!
<renabor> jester-: grazie comunque del tuo interessamento.
<bithunter> buon di a tutti
<bithunter> come posso usare emphaty per irc ?
<bithunter> ops con irc... manca il protocollo
<domnico> bithunter-: io uso xchat
<renabor> jester-: non ho molti ppa, solo 2. L'avanzamento di versione pare terminato, con errori, sto tentando dpkg --configure -a ma si blocca sempre con acpi-support. Ora provo il reboot
<jester-> renabor: sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> renabor: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<renabor> jester-: nulla da fare! si blocca sempre al momento di configurare acpi-support. vado di reboot
<jester-> renabor: fai un bel ripristino
<jester-> si è incasinato qualcosa
<remildo> salute a tutti
<remildo> ho un grosso problema
<remildo> vorrei copiare una cartella di rilevante importanza che ho nella mia home, siccome il mio OS non parte  avendo una live cd su pendrive posso entrare nel mio HDD
<remildo> ma non mi permette di copiare alcun file perche non ci sono i permessi
<remildo> come fare a copiare questa cartella nella pendrive da terminale
<remildo> ?
<remildo> è possibile?
<remildo> spero che ci sia un'anima pia che abbia voglia di aiutarmi
<remildo> sto impazzendo ormai da tre giorni
<remildo> praticamente il laptpop si avvia ma dopo il GRUB rimane schermo nero
<remildo> se provo a modificare il grub impostando il nomodeset mi si avvia in forma testuale
<remildo> non so se rendo l'idea
<glpiana> remildo, stai usando ubuntu, kubuntu o altro?
<remildo> ubuntu 12.04
<remildo> ciao gl
<remildo> grazie in anticipo per avermi risposto
<glpiana> remildo, per copiare la cartella, avvia il gestore dei file da terminale col comando: gksu nautilus
<remildo> ora?
<glpiana> remildo, ora cerchi la cartella e la copi senza problemi di permessi
<remildo> non me la trova piu la cartella
<remildo> cioe me la trova
<remildo> ma dentro non ci sono le cartelle che dovrebbero
<remildo> ma solo due file
<remildo> access you private data
<remildo> e  readme
<glpiana> remildo, stai guardando nella tua home o nella home che viene elencata a sinistra?
<remildo> non saprei
<remildo> cerco meglio?
<remildo> dopo il comando da terminale
<remildo> si apre una cartella
<glpiana> remildo, clicca su file systeme e poi home e poi il tuo nick
<remildo> essi
<remildo> li sto
<remildo> da file system ecc ecc ecc
<glpiana> remildo, non capisco come tu possa vederli altrimenti e non adesso
<remildo> apro la cartella remildo e mi da solo sti due file
<remildo> se ci vado senza il nautilus non mi permette di aprire la cartella dicendomi che non ho i  permessi necessari
<remildo> dopo il comando nautilus non mi mostra comunque il contenuto
<macphisto1983> ciao a tutti
<remildo> ciao bello
<macphisto1983> avrei un problema abbastanza complesso con l'installazione di Ubuntu 13.10 64 bit
<remildo> gl piana senza parole?
<glpiana> remildo, non ti mostra nulla o ti mostra un contenuto diverso da quello che ti spetti?
<macphisto1983> ho anche aperto una discussione sul forum, di seguito il link: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=567155
<remildo> mi mostra solo due file il primo è acces-your-private-data.desktop e readme.txt
<glpiana> macphisto1983, esponi il problema
<glpiana> remildo, avevi criptato la home?
<remildo> non che io sappia
<remildo> no
<remildo> pensi che lo faccia ììììììììììììììììì
<remildo> o forse si
<remildo> non ricordo bene
<glpiana> remildo, da solo non lo fa. lo decidi tu. da quel che vedo è così
<macphisto1983> glpiana: il problema è che durante l'installazione, dopo aver scelto dal menu del grub installa ubuntu, l'installazione va in crash
<remildo> quindi l'ho criptata
<macphisto1983> con questo errore: MMIO write of 0x00000000 write fault at 0x418880 [IBUS]
<remildo> non c'è nulla da fare?
<glpiana> remildo, comuqnue niente panico. avviia normalmente e anche se vedi schermo nero quando smette di lavorare premi ctrl+alt+f1 e vedi se arrivi al login testuale
<remildo> ci arrivo
<glpiana> remildo, se riesci a loggarti, dai il comando "ls" e vedi se c'è il contenuto della tua home
<remildo> al login testuale ci arrivo
<glpiana> remildo, dopodichè, attacchi una usb e copi la directory manualmente. sai come funziona cp per le directory?
<remildo> temo di no
<glpiana> macphisto1983, controlla l'md5sum della iso che hai scaricato anzitutto
<glpiana> !md5 | macphisto1983
<ubot-it> macphisto1983: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<macphisto1983> già fatto il check del md5sum
<macphisto1983> già provato a rimasterizzare a minima velocità
<macphisto1983> gia provato a eseguire installazione da usb anzichè da cd
<remildo> quindi una volta fatto il login testuale devo connettere una usb e ?
<remildo> scrivimi i comandi che me li segno
<glpiana> remildo, allora, inserendo la usb dovrebbe montarla in automatico: dando: ls /media            scopri come si chiama il punto di mount
<glpiana> remildo, poi ti sposti nella tua home fino alla directory che devi copiare (senza entrarci, devi vederla elencata col comando "ls")
<macphisto1983> glpiana, se segui il link della discussione del forum che ho postato, ho incluso anche una schermata con l'errore che compare
<remildo> quindi dopo il login faccio cd /etc etc e antro nella cartella desktop
<glpiana> remildo, dopodichè, mettiamo che la usb sia stata montata in /media/chiavetta-usb        e che la directory che devi copiare si chiami directory-da-copiare, tu scrivi: cp -R directory-da-copiare /media/chiavetta-usb
<glpiana> remildo, spe, se la directory è in /etc devi mettere sudo prima del comando cp
<remildo> no la cartella è in /home/remildo/desktop
<remildo> possibile?
<glpiana> remildo, Desktop con la d maiuscola. io pensavo a /etc per chè avevi scritto /etc invece intendevi eccetera :)
<remildo> si scusa intendevo ecc ecc ecc
<remildo> :)
<glpiana> macphisto1983, hai già provato ad avviare con opzione di boot "nomodeset"?
<remildo> quindi :   dopo il login faccio ls /media
<remildo> e scopro come si chiama la pendrive
<remildo> poi
<glpiana> remildo, poi cd Desktop   o cd Scrivania a seconda che sia in italiano o in inglese il tuo sistema
<glpiana> remildo, lì con ls dovresti vedere la cartella in questione
<remildo> ok
<glpiana> macphisto1983, sì leggo ora che hai già provato
<remildo> dopo di che do cp -R /home/remildo/Desktop  /media/pendrive
<glpiana> macphisto1983, puoi sempre mettere 13.04 e poi effettuare l'avanzamento di versione. oppure provare la alternate
<remildo> è giusto?
<glpiana> remildo, sì. aspetti fin che non ti ridà il prompt. ci vorrà più o meno tempo a seconda della quantità dei dati
<remildo> capisco
<remildo> ok
<glpiana> remildo, in ogni caso, fin che la usb lampa e non ti ha ridato il prompt non interrompere l'oerazione
<remildo> siccome lavoro sulla stessa macchina dovro chiudere qui e provare
<remildo> ok la usb non ha lucine :(
<glpiana> remildo, aspetta il prompt allora. hai un'idea della quantità di dati?
<remildo> circa 13 gb se non eroo
<remildo> erro*
<remildo> e senti
<remildo> secondo te perche all'avvio non mi parte il sistema?
<remildo> ma mi viene schermo nero?
<glpiana> remildo, non saprei, in seguito a cosa?
<macphisto1983> glpiana, in realtà non mi fido molto dell'avanzamento di versione, preferirei un'installazione clean
<glpiana> macphisto1983, prova il cd alternate allora
<macphisto1983> anche perchè non vorrei che potesse essere un problema di compatibilità con il kernel
<remildo> in seguito a niente
<remildo> la scheda video funziona
<remildo> fuzniona tutto
<remildo> avevo gia sto problema
<remildo> e a volte partiva
<remildo> poco fa avevo il pc acceso e funzionante
<remildo> ho spento e riacceso e non va piu
<glpiana> macphisto1983, se è un problema di kernel, otterrai lo stesso problema anche con l'alternate. se fai avanzamento di versione da 13.04, non gli fai cancellare i pacchetti alla fine dell'avanzamento e ti tieni il kernel della 13.04 funzionante, da usare se quello della 13.10 non va
<remildo> cmq
<remildo> ora provo sta soluzione e riformatto ma sono sicuro che si ripresenterà nuovamente sto ptoblema
<macphisto1983> ok, provo eventualmente con l'alternate, l'avanzamento di versione lo tengo come ultima spiaggia
<remildo> ok
<ajtanus> salve
<remildo> glpiana ti ringrazio all'infinito
<remildo> provo e rientro qui al massimo
<glpiana> ok
<remildo> spero di trovarti piu tardi
<remildo> :)
<macphisto1983> glpiana, come non detto, il cd alternate della 13.10 non è disponibile
<remildo> grazie mille sei stato gentilissimo e disponibilissimo
<remildo> vado a pranzare in un BAR e provo a dopo al massimo
<remildo> saluti da WROCLAW
<ajtanus> spero ci sia qualcuno in grado di darmi una mano
<remildo> glpiana di sicuro ti sapra aiutare
<remildo> ;)
<remildo> ciao a tutti
<ajtanus> ciao
<ajtanus> :)
<ajtanus> sto usando ubuntu 10.04 lts
<ajtanus> ho provato a risolvere un problema con una scheda audio esterna
<glpiana> macphisto1983, vedo. prendi la server
<ajtanus> ma ne ho creati altri
<macphisto1983> ok provo a scaricarla, quanto meno per verificare se almeno la live parte
<ajtanus> il primo problema era alsamixer
<ajtanus> al riavvio aveva l'audio sempre azzerato
<macphisto1983> eventualmente differenze principali sulla server rispetto alla versione desktop? a livello di pacchetti? cosa installa di più/meno
<ajtanus> allora ho provato ad installare tutto (previa disinstallazione completa con --purge) e...puff non va più l'audio
<ajtanus> tra le altre cose non mi fa piu installare pulseaudio
<robbatista> Salve. Ho un problema con il gestore degli aggiornamenti. Qualcuno può darmi una mano? grazie!
<ajtanus> non credo di essere la persona piu indicata :)
<robbatista> :)
<nadia> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato kubuntu 12 affianco a windows che avevo già sul pc. Adesso però il boot loader di windows non mi permette di accedere a kubuntu. cosa potrei fare?
<akis24> nadia: devi reinstallare grub
<nadia> Se provo ad usare la versione live da chiavetta e provo a installare grub o grub 2? pensavo però fosse contenuto nel pacchetto di installazione di kubuntu
<akis24> nadia:  si nel pacchetto installazione c'è ma hai dimenticato di installarlo sul disco principale
<akis24> nadia:  reinstallalo da disco live
<akis24> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<nadia> akis24: ma come mai è successo?
<patrizia> forse mo mi rispondono :-)
<akis24> nadia:  in fase di installazione dovevi indicare dove installarlo e suppongo dovrebbe essere sda
<akis24> patrizia: robbatista  mica si hanno le risposte a tutto se non si sanno....
<nadia> akis24: ho usato l'installazione guidata "installa affianco a windows" non ho usato quella manuale perchè l'ultima volta per provare kubuntu ci avevo messo molto tempo
<akis24> nadia: devi reinstallare grub  .. da live  la destinazione di grub di solito segue dopo la fase delle partizioni da usare
<akis24> nadia:  è va specificata  che ricordi io
<patrizia> di solito no.. almenu su ubuntu e lubuntu.. kubuntu non ricordo
<nadia> akis24: ok  grazie, adesso reinstallo ma non chiedeva di specificare.. strano
<ajtanus> ops
<patrizia> akis24: ma non sai neanche qual è il mio problema.. come fai a dire che non hai la risposta? :-)
<patrizia> ti voglio bene :)
<akis24> patrizia: ... ho letto anche prima
<akis24> io no...
<patrizia> prima quando.. ho solo dato un'indicazione generica <3
<akis24> ecco specifica e vediamo patrizio
<patrizia> lol
<patrizia> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=567006#p4469428
<akis24> robbatista: credo universe sia chiuso ormai disattivali e ridai il comando
<robbatista> non riesco ad accedere alle impostazioni.. mi daresti il comando da terminale?
<ajtanus> salve akis24 non funziona piu l'audio e alsamixer.conf non esiste...che cos'ho?è grave?ha il farmaco giusto?:) grazie
<akis24> robbatista: io di solito li modifico dal gestore pacchetti
<akis24> ajtanus: da terminale dai alsamixer e vedi se appare
<robbatista> ok.. ho aperto il file sources.list con gedit.. mi basta commentarli.. giusto?
<akis24> robbatista:  si esatto
<ajtanus> cannot open mixer: no such file or directory
<robbatista> akis24: è sparito il divieto d'accesso :-)
<akis24> :)
<robbatista> cosa c'era in universe?
<ajtanus> bravo
<akis24> robbatista: diversa roba che ormai è presente nei repo ufficiali
<robbatista> perfetto.. lo vedi che sai tutto.. ti sottovaluti! grazie :-)
<akis24> di nulla
<ajtanus> in sintesi è accaduto questo: ogni volta che riavviavo dovevo aprire alsamixer ed aumentare il volume della scheda audio esterna
<nadia> akis24: non trova il comando per rendere le modifiche permanenti
<akis24> [14:56:49] <akis24> ajtanus: da terminale dai alsamixer e vedi se appare
<ajtanus> non appare
<ajtanus> ALSA lib conf.c:3601:(snd_config_update_r) Cannot access file /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf ALSA lib control.c:902:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<akis24> ajtanus: prova a reinstallarlo
<ajtanus> l'ho reinstallato 2 volte
<ajtanus> prima da terminale
<ajtanus> e poi con synatyc
<ajtanus> non mi fa installare pulseaudio per dipendenze mancanti
<ajtanus> ...e non saprei come fare...
<akis24> ajtanus: credo serva qualcuno che ne sappia piu' di me  comunque dai  sudo apt-get update
<ajtanus> ti ho allegato la risposta del terminale al comando alsamixer
<ajtanus> fatto
<akis24> ajtanus:  provato a riavviare tutto
<akis24> ?
<ajtanus> si
<akis24> ajtanus: versione di ubuntu ?
<ajtanus> 10.04
<akis24> ajtanus: quella non è piu' supportata ....
<akis24> ajtanus:  leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=549387
<ajtanus> lo so ma il mio pc è un po vecchiotto
<akis24> segui il link intanto ajtanus
<ajtanus> grazie...lo sto leggendo
<nadia> akis24: ho reinstallato il grub in sda e all'avvio parte il boot loader di windows
<akis24> ajtanus: comunque la xubuntu 12.04 lts credo andrebbe ugualmente  sul pc anche se vecchiotto
<ajtanus> quindi mi stai dicendo che dovrei cambiare sistema operativo
<ajtanus> mi piaceva il mio...vintage :)
<ajtanus> mi hai messo la pulce all'orecchio
<ajtanus> non si fa cosi
<ajtanus> installo lubuntu
<akis24> nadia: cat /etc/boot/grub.cfg   e usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> ajtanus: il nuovo avanza.. oppure usa old repositories
<ajtanus> lo so caro...vedro come fare
<ajtanus> intanto grazie
<ajtanus> se ho problemi riapparirò in questa chat
<ajtanus> saluti
<akis24> nadia: scusa .. cosi  cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg   e usa pastebin
<nadia> akis24: ok adesso accedo live e ti linko il pastebin
<nadia> akis24:  ho aperto le impostazioni di boot e nelle priorità di booting c'è il boot loader di windows ma non risulta grub, è normale? adesso provo da live è che ci mette un po' a riavviarsi..
<akis24> nadia: magari hai commesso qualche errore nella procedura se la postavi ...
<akis24> nadia: fdisk -l cosi vediamo la situazione del disco
<nadia> akis24: infatti sto aspettando che si  riavvii...
<akis24> fai con calma :)
<nadia> akis24:  grazie.. è che windows 8 fa davvero schifo e non vedo l'ora di levarmelo..
<akis24> nadia: aspetta hai ueifi quindi ?
<akis24> uefi
<nadia> sì
<akis24> azz
<ExPBoy> -.-
<akis24> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<nadia> akis24:  oh O_O
<nadia> akis24:  ma ho messo quello vecchio
<akis24> nadia:  non importa con i pc con uefi cambia tutto
<akis24> nadia:  compresa la procedura di installazione
<nadia> akis24:  anche quella guidata? :D
<akis24> nadia: leggi sul link e capirai .....
<akis24> nadia: ti serve qualcuno esperto a questo punto e non sono io .. se qualcuno legge magari ti aiuta
 * akis24 non ho esperienza con uefi 
<nadia> akis24:  ma non posso installare kubuntu?
<akis24> nadia: puoi si certo ma cambia come installare se leggi li
<nadia> akis24:   ho letto e mi dice semplicemente che devo riparare il boot loader
<nadia> quindi provo ad usare linux secure remix per 64 bit
<nadia> speriamo bene
<akis24> nadia: prova :)
<nadia> akis24:  ma se ho installato kubuntu cambia qualcosa?  nel senso, se io riparo il boot loader con linux secure remix che mi sembra fatto appositamente per ubuntu, funziona su kubuntu?
<akis24> nadia: certo che funziona
<akis24> grub è sempre quello nadia
<nadia> akis24:  infatti sì, ma ho sempre paura che salti qualcosa.. non si sa mai è meglio chiedere
<kim01> salve posso chiedere un help?
<glpiana> !chiedi | kim01
<ubot-it> kim01: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kim01> grazie
<kim01> sono un neofita ubuntu non vede il dvd
<kim01> che devo fare?
<glpiana> kim01, dvd dati o dvd video?
<kim01> dati
<kim01> non lo riconosce proprio
<glpiana> kim01, qualsiasi dvd dati o uno in particolare?
<kim01> qualsiasi
<glpiana> kim01, hai provato dvd differenti? per marca e modello intendo
<kim01> si
<glpiana> kim01, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<kim01> in system information nelle unita di massa non c'e'
<glpiana> kim01, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<kim01> 12.04 lts
<glpiana> kim01, aggiornata?
<kim01> si
<glpiana> kim01, hai provato anche a inserire cd nel lettore?
<kim01> se inserisco un cd bootable parte
<kim01> ma poi se deve leggere qualcosa
<kim01> niente
<glpiana> intendi che parte all'avvio del pc o viene aperto dal sistema?
<kim01> solo quelli bootable
<kim01> avvio
<glpiana> kim01, quindi se lo stesso cd che parte all'avvio lo inserisci ora non fa nulla?
<kim01> si
<kim01> lo sportellino cd non si apre
<glpiana> kim01, apri un terminale
<glpiana> kim01, scrivi: eject
<kim01> mi dice eject: impossibile trovare o aprire il dispositivo "cdrom"
<Atos> giorno, ho un problema con xubuntu 13.10: quando chiudo lo schermo del netbook sotto carica va in sospensione anche se nelle impostazioni ho selezionato "non fare niente" qualche suggerimento ?
<glpiana> kim01, se premi il tasto fisico del lettore che fa?
<kim01> niente glpiana
<kim01> nulla
<glpiana> kim01, scrivi nel terminale: eject /dev/sr0
<kim01> eject: impossibile trovare o aprire il dispositivo "/dev/sr0"
<Atos> riavvia e prima che carichi l'os lo apri...
<kim01> infatti solo in questa maniera riesco ad aprirlo
<Atos> ahn
<glpiana> kim01, allora fallo e fai carica il sistema con lo sportello aperto. poi torna qui
<kim01> ok glpiana
<kim01> a tra un po'
<kim01> grazie
<LoZioNe> teoricamente x chat è configurato a dovere... :P
<Atos> se seguo le guide di arch per xubuntu funzionano lo stesso?
<glpiana> kim01, apri un terminale, inserisci un disco e chiudi il lettore
<kim01> ok un secondo
<kim01> fatto
<kim01> nulla di nulla
<glpiana> nel terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | kim01
<ubot-it> kim01: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kim01> inviato
<glpiana> kim01, ... e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kim01> infatti postato a http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nadia> akis24:  infatti sì, ma ho sempre paura che salti qualcosa.. non si sa mai è meglio chiedere
<remildo> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> kim01, ... e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. devi copiare qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<remildo> giana non ce piu?
<nadia> akis24:  ho sbagliato, ho installato una versione da 32 bit
<remildo> eccolo piana no giana
<remildo> ehhehe
<remildo> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao remildo
<remildo> >(
<remildo> come va?
<glpiana> remildo, bene, ma non è qui il posto per chattare
<remildo> nono
<remildo> che chattare
<remildo> io dovrei risolvere il mio problema
<kim01> credo di non aver capito glpiana
<remildo> aspetto un po magari
<glpiana> kim01, quando hai premuto "paste" ha cambiato pagina. serve che tu copi qui l'indirizzo di quella pagina
<remildo> bevo un caffe cosi mi innervosisco ancora di piu e magari lo sfascio sto laptop
<remildo> poi se hai tempo continui ad aiutarmi
<kim01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<remildo> tempo e voglia naturalmente
<Atos> kim01: il link con dei numeretti a caso :D
<Atos> nell url
<kim01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6277031/
<LoZioNe> ma da XChat come faccio a cambiare il colore del mio nick? -.-"
<glpiana> kim01, il lettore è collegato usb?
<glpiana> !chat | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LoZioNe> e del testo anche... :P
<glpiana> remildo, scusami ma io sto per andarmene
<kim01> ho un lettore interno ed uno esterno
<glpiana> remildo, esponi di nuovo il tuo problema e chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<Atos> clicca sull barra del testo LoZioNe  stava la mi sembra
<glpiana> kim01, e quello in questione qual è?
<kim01> entrambi non riconosciuti
<glpiana> kim01, se stacchi quello esterno quello interno come si comporta?
<remildo> ok grazie
<kim01> nulla
<kim01> non ho capito se hai visto il log
<kim01> che ho postato
<glpiana> kim01, scrivi nel terminale: uname -a               e copia qui la riga che esce
<kim01> ok
<kim01> Linux gb 3.8.0-29-generic #42~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 14 15:31:16 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> kim01, e che ci fai col kernel di 13.04 su 12.04 lts?
<remildo> allora il mio problema e che non mi si avvia piu il sistema operativo
<kim01> signori io non ho idea non saprei
<remildo> se nel grub modifico la voce linux con nomodeset mi si avvia ma in modalita testuale
<remildo> glpiana mi ha consigliato di effettuare delle operazioni
<glpiana> kim01, scrivi nel terminale: lsb_release -r
<kim01> Release:	12.04
<remildo> cioe ls /media per sapere come si chiama la chiavetta su cui voglio salvare i file importanti e poi copiare questi file
<ScardracS> ciao ragazzi
<remildo> naturalmente dovro fare tutto da terminale
<ScardracS> remildo: si
<glpiana> kim01, oki, la situazione non ha senso. non so come ma hai messo il kernel della versione 13.04. questo può essere causa del malfunzionamento del tuo pc
<remildo> e naturalmente siccome io sono pieno di sfiga quando inserisco il comando ls /media non mi appare nulla
<remildo> ciao scar
<glpiana> ora stacco. ciao a tutti
<ScardracS> naah
<remildo> grazie innanzitutto
<kim01> quindi che devo fare glpiana
<remildo> niente perche e andato
<remildo> ehheeh
<remildo> scar come mai secondo te?
<ScardracS> kim01 che ubuntu hai e che kernel hai?
<kim01> 12,04
<kim01> 12.04 lts
<ScardracS> remildo così
<kim01>  kernel della versione 13.04 secondo glpiana che e' andato via mi sa
<remildo> no perche e andato via gl
<remildo> ma perche non mi funziona il comando
<ScardracS> Kim e ci sei riuscito a mettere il kernel del 13.04? complimenti (sinceramente)
<remildo> io inserisco la pendrive
<remildo> e vorrei sapere che nome gli da il sistema per poter poi copiarci sopra i file
<remildo> mi hanno detto si usare il comando ls /media
<ScardracS> Kim digita uname -r nel terminale e scrivimi quello che ti appare
<remildo> ma non mi esce nulla
<kim01> mi stai chiedendo una cosa su cui non riesco a risponderti per me ubuntu e' nuovissimo
<kim01> 3.8.0-29-generic
<ScardracS> Kim OK è quello del 13.04... perché non passi a ubuntu 13.10?
<remildo> qualche altra anima pia che non sia impegnata gia e che abbia voglia di aiutarmi ce?
<ScardracS> remildo in che cartella ti trovi?
<ScardracS> nel terminale
<remildo> scusate se scrivo con errori ma non dispongo in remildo@5920G
<kim01> ma passando a 13.10 risolverei i miei problemi hardware?
<kim01> dvd
<demirulez> scusate ma questo non è il canale ufficiale per il supporto a Ubuntu in ita?
<ScardracS> Kim hai un portatile?
<kim01> si
<remildo> e la chat della comunita italiana di ubuntu canale supporto
<ScardracS> Kim USA kubuntu
<kim01> ah
<remildo> ScardracS la cartella che devo copiare e in Scrivania
<ScardracS> e la devi spostare dove?
<remildo> su pendrive
<kim01> pensavo che ubuntu andasse bene per notebook
<demirulez> qualcuno è familiare con sistemi in SLI sotto Ubuntu?
<ScardracS> remildo no
<ScardracS> scusa volevo dire Kim
<kim01> solo pc quindi?
<remildo> ah quindi pure a me conviene mettere Kubuntu
<remildo> >>
<remildo> ??
<ScardracS> si Kim
<ScardracS> si remildo
<kim01> sinceramente non sapevo
<remildo> me lo scarico subito
<remildo> pero resta il problema del copiare sta cartella
<ScardracS> Kim non ti devi mica scusare
<Atos> remildo: ma se vai di live non riesci a salvarti i file?
<remildo> no perche li ho criptati come un demente
<remildo> ehehhehe
<remildo> ciao Atos
<remildo> grazie
<ScardracS> remildo con che nome la visualizza la tua chiavetta??
<remildo> non saprei
<remildo> il comando ls /media non mi da risposta
<kim01> quindi dovrei procurarmi una live di kubuntu
<ScardracS> Kim si
<Atos> azz prova a cercare qualche distro per recupero dati magari c'è qualche programma per decriptare
<kim01> magari la carico con una pennetta
<remildo> atos
<kim01> e poi installo
<ScardracS> atos te bada a remildo e io bado a Kim ;)
<remildo> il mio problema e che non posso avviare ubuntu se non in versione testuale
<ScardracS> si Kim
<kim01> ascolta scardracS in realta' i miei problemi non sarebbero solo il dvd
<ScardracS> lo immaginavo ;)
<kim01> ma anche l'audio non si sente
<lelemcmxc> salve non riesco ad istallare i driver della scheda video Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02): ho seguito tutte le guide sul forum senza risultato. cosa posso provare? Uso l'ultima versione di ubuntu.
<Atos> va bhe ma se avvi la live non c'è bisogno remildo
<lelemcmxc> non mi si vedono i video e le icone mi danno l'effetto ombra.
<remildo> ma la cartella home l-ho criptata
<remix_tj> lelemcmxc: perchè dovresti installare i driver? i driver sono già inclusi
<remildo> okok
<kim01> in output mi da dummy output ....che roba ee?
<remildo> atos scusa
<demirulez> se qualche anima pia può darmi qualche suggerimento bene venga: non riesco ad abilitare lo SLI con 2 GTX 460, Ubuntu 12.04 e driver nvidia forceware 331.13, ho provato tutte le opzioni (AFR, SFR e Auto) con "sudo nvidia-xconfig --sli=Option" ma al riavvio controllando dal pannello di controllo Nvidia, non me lo abilita
<ScardracS> Kim scaricati kubuntu
<kim01> ok ok
<kim01> scardracs
<kim01> differenze con ubuntu?
<remix_tj> lelemcmxc: scrivi qui. ma non ti parte x?
<remildo> ok avvio il live
<lelemcmxc> i driver non me li rileva
<ScardracS> Kim è ubuntu pensato per i portatili
<demirulez> output di dmesg al reboot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6276334/ , lspci | grep VGA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6276337/ e il mio xorg.conf attuale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6276341/
<kim01> ok
<lelemcmxc> i video non si vedono ed ho istallato il flash. siccome le icone mi danno l'effetto ombra penso sia un problema di driver.
<kim01> grazie per il tuo supporto
<remildo> Atos quindi dicevi che posso trovare qualche programma che mi decripta dalla live>?
<remildo> per poi copiare i file e poi formattare?
<Atos> ora vedo
<ScardracS> Kim di nulla
<kim01> sei stato prezioso
<Atos> intanto prova questo remildo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=420180
<remildo> sempre da live
<kim01> deluso ma cmq ti ringrazio
<demirulez> non saprei se usando gli interrupts MSI per le schede video potesse in qualche modo influire sull'abilitazione dello SLI...
<ScardracS> mi dispiace non esserti stato così tanto d'aiuto ma senza il portatile davanti è dura
<kim01> eh si immagino
<kim01> il problema e' che ubuntu mi piaceva tanto
<Atos> ScardracS: ne sai di xcfe?
<kim01> anche se non funzionava !!!!
<ScardracS> Kim kubuntu è uguale identico
<ScardracS> atos io uso GNOME
<Atos> guarda che kubuntu è anche meglio per certi aspetti :D
<ScardracS> xfce non è la mia specialità
<Atos> ti scrivo il problema vedi se ci capisci qualcosa
<lelemcmxc> ragazzi qualcuno puo essermi d'aiuto sui driver?
<Atos> problema con xubuntu 13.10: quando chiudo lo schermo del netbook sotto carica va in sospensione anche se nelle impostazioni ho selezionato "non fare niente" qualche suggerimento ?
<kim01> dove posso scaricare kubuntu?
<ScardracS> sinceramente no, non ti saprei rispondere
<Atos> .search kubuntu
<Atos> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/kubuntu
<remildo> allora atos premetto che sono poco intelligente  eabbastanza scemo
<demirulez> mmm almeno un supporto "morale"? :D
<topspeed> ehilà salve a tutti, ho un quesito forse stupido ma se c'è qualcuno che può aiutare ... qualcuno di voi ha skype installato ?
<remildo> i link che mi hai postato a cosa servirebbe? per decriptare la cartella home?
<Atos> demirulez: parli arabo :D
<cybernova> demirulez, hai provato con nvidia-xconfig --sli=On ?
<Atos> si remildo
<Atos> si topspeed
<demirulez> cybernova: ho provato con le opzioni Auto (che dovrebbe essere equivalente a On, AFR e SFR)
<remildo> ok vedo per bene e lo faccio
<ScardracS> io manco so cosa sia sto SLI
<remildo> ma adesso sono sulla versione live lo posso anche fare da qui il decript?
<topspeed> ecco Atos mi sapresti dire come diavolo cambio la frase accanto al nickname ? Su win era facilissimo ma qui non riesco a trovare il modo
<Atos> la lavagna magica
<demirulez> ScardracS: lol
<Atos> non so remildo prova
<remildo> scusa mi hai linkato quella pagina, lo devo fare dal mio ubuntu installato che ci posso solo entrate in modalita testuale? o dalla live?
<Atos> topspeed: clicca sul tuo nome e ti appare un riquadro
<Atos> da li puoi scriverlo
<Atos> credo da entrambi remildo
<remildo> ok provo
<topspeed> roba da chiodi l'avrò fatto 10 volte ma niente, adesso s'è aperta subito ... grazie Atos
<Atos> :)
<ScardracS> remildo non c'è voluto molto alla fine loooooool
<remildo> come no
<remildo> si che ci vuole molto
<ScardracS> ahahahahah
<remildo> ascoltami
<remildo> sono sulla live
<remildo> so come si chiama la chiavetta dove devo copiare i files
<remildo> devo andare dentro la cartella scrivania
<remildo> come si fa_?
<ScardracS> dimmi il nome
<ScardracS> della chiavetta
<remildo> fc30-3da9
<LoZioNe> uff
<remildo> FC30-3DA9
<lelemcmxc> qualcuno mi può essere d'aiuto sull'istallazione dei driver di questa scheda video: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02).
<Atos> remildo: ma sei sul terminale?
<ScardracS> aspetta un attimo
<remildo> si sono in live sul terminale
<Atos> fai: cd Scrivania
<remildo> file o dir non esistente
<Atos> ah no dalla live ha un percorso diverso
<remildo> ok
<demirulez> cybernova: provato anche con --sli=On ma niente da fare, stesso risultato
<remildo> fatto
<Atos> ma non la vedi graficamente sul desktop?
<remildo> no
<remildo> non la vedo
<cybernova> demirulez, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<Atos> forse è nascosta
<Atos> vai sulla home e poi schiaccia crtl+h
<remildo> fatto
<Atos> ora la vedi?
<remildo> mi esce una carteklla .ecryptfs
<remildo> no
<ScardracS> non è quello il nome che devi usare
<remildo> atos
<remildo> non mi permette di entrare nella cartella remildo perche non ho i permessi
<demirulez> cybernova: Ubuntu 12.04.3 x86_64 e kernel 3.5.0-18-generic
<remildo> glpiana mi idsse di entrare in nautilus
<ScardracS> remildo sudo nautilus da terminale
<ScardracS> chiudi la sessione che hai ora
<remildo> ma nemmeno da li me li mostra perche sono criptati
<ScardracS> fallo
<remildo> spengo la macchina o il terminale?
<demirulez> cybernova: dal pannello di controllo Nvidia, nella sezione X Screen 0, la label GPUs indica solamente una delle due schede attive sul monitor, ovvero la prima (GPU 0)
<FlorenceBro> ciao a tutti non riesc a installare ubuntu. Nel pc c'è windows ho fatto una chiavetta avviato e durante il processo di installazione mi fa che non è stato trovato nessun sistema operativo
<Atos> remildo: leggi qua http://www.linux-magazine.it/forum/index.php?topic=5631.0
<demirulez> cybernova: quindi lo SLI non è abilitato
<ScardracS> sul terminale scrivi sudo nautilus
<remildo> nautilud non puo creare la cartella necessaria
<cybernova> demirulez, da un posto sul forum:
<cybernova> Se Lo SLI è attivato lo puoi vedere da Sistema>Amministrazione>Nvidia X Server Setting e selezionando GPU 0 Alla voce X screen dovresti avere indicato Screen 0 (SLI)
<demirulez> cybernova: escludo un problema hardware perchè sotto Windows 7 lo SLI è abilitato e funzionante senza problemi
<ScardracS> remildo vai sulla pagina che ti ha detto atos
<remildo> ok faccio da li allora
<remildo> chiudo terminale con nautilus
<demirulez> cybernova: esattamente, ma non è così purtroppo, non ho (SLI)
<ScardracS> nautilus è il gestore file
<demirulez> cybernova: ricordo che in una release precedente dei driver proprietari Nvidia (quale di preciso non ricordo) lo SLI funzionava correttamente e vedevo la stringa dal pannello di controllo come hai detto tu
<ScardracS> remildo mi è venuto in mente tutto
<remildo> dimmi
<cybernova> demirulez, allora molto probabilmente è un problema dei driver nvidia
<ScardracS> apri il terminale e scrivi sudo mount -t /mnt/dev/sdb1
<demirulez> cybernova: mi sembra strano però :\
<remildo> comando non trovato
<remildo> riprovo
<demirulez> cybernova: il problema è che non ho nessun errore o warning nei log che indichino qualcosa che non va... è come se ignorasse la stringa nel file xorg.conf
<ScardracS> porca... prova senza -t
<cybernova> demirulez, strano non tanto, visto che il driver che hai in uso è in beta
<FlorenceBro> ciao a tutti non riesc a installare ubuntu. Nel pc c'è windows ho fatto una chiavetta avviato e durante il processo di installazione mi fa che non è stato trovato nessun sistema operativo
<remildo> avevo omesso una u
<remildo> non  mi da nulla
<remildo> provo senza -t ?
<ScardracS> si
<ScardracS> e dopo prova con -f
<ScardracS> aspetta nulla in che senso?
<ScardracS> non ti dive proprio nulla?
<remildo> nel senso che noon mi dice nulla
<remildo> ritorna alla linea
<ScardracS> perfetto
<remildo> senza fare nulla
<ScardracS> perfettissimo
<remildo> bene
<remildo> quindi l-ha montatat
<ScardracS> si
<remildo> scusa se scrivo male ma ho la tastiera polacca mi mancano alcuni caratteri
<ScardracS> non fa nulla
<remildo> bene
<remildo> dopodiche
<ScardracS> scrivi sudo su
<remildo> perfetti
<remildo> o
<ScardracS> sono comparsi delle parole in più nella stringa?
<remildo> si
<demirulez> cybernova: ok grazie, proverò con release precedenti stable
<ScardracS> OK
<remildo> root ubuntu home/ubuntu
<ScardracS> perfetto
<cybernova> demirulez, di nulla
<ScardracS> come si chiama la rua cartella di download
<ScardracS> ?
<ScardracS> tua*
<remildo> cioe quella che ha i file che mi serve copiare?
<ScardracS> si
<remildo> DUB in Scrivania
<remildo> DUB
<remildo> e si trova nella scrivania
<ScardracS> devi copiare anche la cartella o no? e scrivania è minuscolo o maiuscolo?
<remildo> dovrei copiare la cartella DUB che si trova sulla Scrivania    maiuscolo
<ScardracS> OK
<ScardracS> cd Scrivania
<remildo> perfetto mi da desktop non scrivania
<remildo> quindi ora sono root ubuntu home ubuntu desktop
<ScardracS> cp DUB /mnt/deb/sdb1
<ScardracS> si
<remildo> deb o dev???
<ScardracS> dev
<ScardracS> scusa
<remildo> impossibile eseguire stat di dub file o dir non esistente
<remildo> non dovrei dare cp -R  ???
<ScardracS> sei un genio
<remildo> ecco scusa
<remildo> ma piana mi disse cosi stamattina
<remildo> non sono un genio
<ScardracS> ma va
<remildo> cosa
<remildo> dai dimmi please
<ScardracS> niente
<ScardracS> scrivi -R dopo CP
<ScardracS> cp *
<remildo> niente impossibile eseguire stat di DUB
<ScardracS> aspetta che devo pensare un attimo
<remildo> ok
<ScardracS> mi sembra strano che con cp -r non dia nulla
<ScardracS> prova usando mv
<remildo> mv al posto di cp -R   ?
<ScardracS> si
<remildo> niente
<ScardracS> prova cp -R -f
<remildo> manca l-operando per il file di destinazione dopo /mnt/dev/sdb1
<remildo> magari devo mettere il nome della pendrive?
<remildo> che e FC30-3DA9
<remildo> ???
<ScardracS> no perché ubuntu riconosce come sda i dischi fissi e sdb quelli removibili
<remildo> ok
<ScardracS> porca trota mia mamma mi ha ricordato che devo andare
<remildo> ok ciao
<remildo> grazie per il tuo tempo
<ScardracS> mi dispiace un casino
<remildo> ciao bello
<remildo> Atos ci sei
<ScardracS> magari prova mount -t /mnt/dev/sdb0 e dopo fai cp -R /DUB /mnt/dev/sdb0
<ScardracS> ciao
<ScardracS> aspetto la risposta e vado
<simonaG> ciao, ho fatto l'avanzamento alla ubuntu  13.10. Mi ha chiesto di riavviare e adesso non parte piu. Come potrei risolvere? Grazie
<vlt> Ciao.
<vlt> Qualcuno usa xul-ext-lightning in italiano?
<remildo> ma scusa dovevo mettere la / prima di dub?
<remildo> ciao
<AndChat|188244> Son passato alla versione per android... Ha funzionato??
<remildo> qualche superutente superesperto ci sta?
<remildo> vorrei risolvere un problema
<AndChat|188244> Ha funzionato o no?
<AndChat|188244> Ma porca
<remildo> funzionato cosa con chi parli?
<ScardracS> Scusa dovevo mettere a posto il nick
<ScardracS> Ha funzionato?
<remildo> niente
<remildo> cmq
<remildo> ascolta
<remildo> io ero in home ubuntu
<remildo> ma il file non e in home ubuntu
<remildo> ma in media hdd remildo scrivania
<remildo> cambia qualcosa ?
<ScardracS> Cambia tutto... Ma in questo caso non posso aiutarti
<ScardracS> Devo andare
<remildo> ciao
<ScardracS> Ciao remildo se risolvi il problema fammi sapere
<remildo> ok ti lascio un pm se risolvo
<remildo> wehheheeheheh
<remildo> ciao belle cose e grazie
<ScardracS> Anche a te
<FlorenceBro> ciao a tutti non riesc a installare ubuntu. Nel pc c'è windows ho fatto una chiavetta avviato e durante il processo di installazione mi fa che non è stato trovato nessun sistema operativo
<simon> buonasera
<simon> mi serve aiuto per l'installazione sono nel canale giusto?
<remildo> si
<remildo> buonasera a te
<remildo> ma io sono in attesa come te di ricevere supporto
<remildo> quindi io non posso aiutarti
<simon> ottimo
<remildo> sembra che non ci siano superutenti superesperti adesso
<simon> quali sarebbero i superesperti?
<remildo> quelli che dovrebbero aiutarci
<remildo> ce ne stavano 3 fino a 20 min fa
<remildo> tutti out
<remildo> vorrei tanto sfasciare il mio laptop buttarlo giu dalla finestra
<remildo> ma forse e meglio se aspetto un  altro po
<simon> a bé io è da quando gira il 10 che provo a installarlo
<simon> ma non rileva l'hard disk all'installazione. ogni versione sempre uguale
<simon> non so bo non so cosa significa, proviamo ad aspettare
<remildo> ma e un laptop il tuo?
<remildo> hai provato con Kubuntu
<B1Z24Rr0N3> #debian
<remildo> i superutenti superesperti mi hanno detto che per i laptop e meglio Kubuntu
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ciao a tutti, vorrei cheidere una mano.
<remildo> ciao b1
<remildo> esponi pure ma penso che non ci sia nessuno in grado di aiutarci ora io e simon siamo in attesa di supporto
<B1Z24Rr0N3> espongo il mio peoblema cercando di essere piu chiaro possibile. Argomento: migrazione OS completo, partition type da GPT a MSDOS
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ciao remildo. il vostro problema invece quale sarebbe?
<B1Z24Rr0N3> magari, ma dico MAGARI, possso essere d0aiuto
<remildo> io dovrei copiare una cartella che ho sulla scrivania su una chiavetta, premetto che non mi si avvia ubuntu che sono in live e che ho criptato come un demente la mia cartella home
<remildo> ora da terminale in live sono nella cartella remildo e nella scrivania ce la cartella che devo copiare
<remildo> scusa se scrivo male ma non ho la tastiera italiana
<B1Z24Rr0N3> espondo comuqnue il mio prob: vorrei migrare tutto il mio sistema, quindi la partizione, da tipo GPT a MSDOS eliminando cosi l apartizione uefi per me inutile, inoltre non poso usare grub2, ma grub su dischi partizionati in tale modo. il miglior metodo, indolore e rapido, quale sarebbe?
<B1Z24Rr0N3> considerando che: DISTRIB_CODENAME=raring
<B1Z24Rr0N3> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 13.04"
<B1Z24Rr0N3> FILESYSTEM  (=) USED      FREE (-) %USED AVAILABLE     TOTAL MOUNTED ON
<B1Z24Rr0N3> /dev/sda3   [========------------]   35%    182.5G    282.2G /
<remildo> arabo per me
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ok remildo.. posso aiutarti
<B1Z24Rr0N3> il bot mi ha cacciato per il mio coia incolla.. vabbeh.
<remildo> dici davvero
<B1Z24Rr0N3> allora, stai usando una live ubuntu?
<remildo> si non puoi flooddare
<remildo> si
<remildo> sono nella dir remildo
<B1Z24Rr0N3> fai sudo apt-get install crypt-setup
<B1Z24Rr0N3> poi la monti a mano: sudo mkdir /mnt/cifrata
<B1Z24Rr0N3> inserisci la usb
<remildo> asp
<B1Z24Rr0N3> generalmanete la vedi un  /media/username/USBA qualcosa del genere.
<remildo> impossibile trovare il pacchetto crypt/setup
<B1Z24Rr0N3> anzi.
<B1Z24Rr0N3> cryptsetup
<remildo> e gia alla versione piu recente
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ah, ma se sei in una live puoi fare ahe tutto da GUI , senza usare riga di comando. allora basta che installi il pacchetto   cryptsetup  e basta. il gioco è fatto.
<remildo> non ho capito
<remildo> dato il comando mi dice che e gia installato
<remildo> quindi"?
<B1Z24Rr0N3> poi ALT-F2  : gnome-disks  e vedi tutte le tue partizioni. clicchi su quella criptata e la "sblocchi"
<B1Z24Rr0N3> allora fai solo
<B1Z24Rr0N3> gnome-disks
<remildo> comando non trovato
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ma che live è, scusa?
<B1Z24Rr0N3> apri un terminale..
<remildo> live ubuntu 12.04
<remildo> io sono adesso in root@ubuntu
<remildo> aperto
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ok..
<B1Z24Rr0N3> allora c'era ancora palimstest credo
<B1Z24Rr0N3> dai sudo palimsest
<B1Z24Rr0N3> c'e'?
<remildo> comando non trovato
<remildo> no asp
<remildo> ho sbagliato
<remildo> comando non trovato
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ma dai.. cerca palimstest oppure gnome-disks  . oi li lanci e sblocchi la partizione criptata.
<remildo> ma palimsest
<remildo> o palimtest?
<B1Z24Rr0N3> poi vedi tutta la tua home. devi ricordarti la pass però.
<B1Z24Rr0N3> palimsest
<remildo> palimsest
<sofia_> salve
<remildo> salve sodia
<remildo> neinte bizza
<B1Z24Rr0N3> mm.. troppo strano
<B1Z24Rr0N3> fai un apt-cache search palimsest
<sofia_> lubuntu  12.04  ne  crome  ne  fire fox  si  connettono kos a posso  fare?
<B1Z24Rr0N3> comunque dal mensi, sotto accessori dovresti avere una voce DISCHI
<B1Z24Rr0N3> non si connettono?
<B1Z24Rr0N3> Sofia, hai verificato nelle impostazioni di rete se hai impostato un proxy globalmente?
<sofia_> cercano  google  ad  esempio  e  dicono  che  il  server   non  si  trova
<remildo> dato il comando apt cache ma non fa nulla
<B1Z24Rr0N3> potresti avere un problema sol risolutore dei nomi. DNS.
<remildo> nessun messaggio ne di errore ne altro
<B1Z24Rr0N3> da terminale dai il comando: cat /etc/recolv.conf
<remildo> a me ?
<B1Z24Rr0N3> no, scusa, a sofia.
<sofia_> dns  si   lo  dice  tra  le  possibilita'  ho  nake  reistallato  ma  stessa  cosa
<B1Z24Rr0N3> REMILDO: scusami. ecco il comando giusto:  gnome-disk-utility
<remildo> senza sudo
<remildo> ?
<B1Z24Rr0N3> con sudo meglio
<sofia_> sikkome  sono  in  ufficio  ora  devo  inserire  altri  comandi  dopo  di  questo?
<remildo> comando non trovato
<B1Z24Rr0N3> scusa sofia, non conosco nake. cosa sarebbe? un client irc?
<B1Z24Rr0N3> Sofia, prova a impostare a mano il dns. metti 8.8.8.8
<B1Z24Rr0N3> vim /etc/resolv.conf
<sofia_> dici  ame  di  nake?
<remildo> -.-
<remildo> eheehe
<remildo> si che dice a te sofi
<sofia_> a  non  sio  cos a sia
<sofia_> basta  questo?
<sofia_> ok  provero'  ma  se  da  cas a non  riesco  a connettermi  come  faccio  a farmi  aiutare?
<remildo> devi installarti una live su cd o pendrive
<remildo> e ti connetti da li
<remildo> capito?
<remildo> cioe mi sono spiegato?
<sofia_> dalla live  potrei  avere  gli  stessi  problemi  ok  provero'  grazie  attutttti
<remildo> prego
<sofia_> si  ti  sei  spiegato  sono  donna  ma  fino  alla live  ci  arrivo
<remildo> scusami non volevo
<remildo> hhehehe
<B1Z24Rr0N3> remildo, tu hai risolto?
<remildo> macche
<remildo> magari
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ma come?
<remildo> ehehehhe
<remildo> come come
<B1Z24Rr0N3> hai trovato gnome-disks-utility?
<remildo> e la sfiga che mi segue ormai da tantissimo
<B1Z24Rr0N3> io devo uscire ora
<remildo> ecco come
<remildo> comando non trovato
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ci si risente o stanotte o domani
<remildo> ciao grazie
<B1Z24Rr0N3> gnome-disk-utility
<remildo> non sono attivo la notte ormai da 10 anni
<remildo> la notte si dorme
<remildo> niente
<remildo> non mi riconosce il comando
<B1Z24Rr0N3> da terminale nulla
<B1Z24Rr0N3> allora installalo..
<remildo> nulla
<remildo> installato
<remildo> dice che e alla versione piu recente
<remildo> non saprei che fare
<B1Z24Rr0N3> macocome
<B1Z24Rr0N3> alora lo  uoi lanciare..
<B1Z24Rr0N3> altrimenti mi collego al tuo pc e te lo faccio io
<B1Z24Rr0N3> non so come altro fare!!!! :D
<remildo> fallo dai
<remildo> basta che mi risolvi
<remildo> che vuoi che ti do
<B1Z24Rr0N3> e ma devi collegarti al mio server ssh e tunnellizzare una porta..
<B1Z24Rr0N3> oppure tramite skype.
<B1Z24Rr0N3> o teamviewer.
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ci sono vari metodo
<remildo> skype sulla live?
<remildo> dimmi tu
<B1Z24Rr0N3> mi dovresti dare tuo ip pubblico, nattare sul tuo modem la porta 22 sul tuo pc con tuo ip dinamico, installare openssh-server
<remildo> basta che mi risolvi e che non ti arrestano per non so cosa
<B1Z24Rr0N3> fatti questi 3 passi potrei entrare, dandomi la tua pw
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ora scappo
<remildo> vabbe ciao
<remildo> alla prossima
<B1Z24Rr0N3> non uso irc da secoli
<B1Z24Rr0N3> come si scrive un messaggio privato?
<remildo> mai usato irc
<B1Z24Rr0N3> e come fai a scrivere qui?
<remildo> pensa nemmeno sapevo che fosse irc qui
<remildo> talmente sono ignorante
<remildo> ehehehhe
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ahahah
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ok ciao ciao
<B1Z24Rr0N3> alla prox
<remildo> ciao
<remildo> qualcuno mi puo aiutare, qualche anima pia che non ha un azz da fare ???
<remildo>  io dovrei copiare una cartella che ho sulla scrivania su una chiavetta, premetto che non mi si avvia ubuntu che sono in live e che ho criptato come un demente la mia cartella home ,ora da terminale in live sono nella cartella remildo e nella scrivania ce la cartella che devo copiare
<remildo> qualcuno ha voglia di aiutarmi??
<remildo> qualcuno ha voglia di aiutarmi??
<remildo>  io dovrei copiare una cartella che ho sulla scrivania su una chiavetta, premetto che non mi si avvia ubuntu che sono in live e che ho criptato come un demente la mia cartella home, ora da terminale in live sono nella cartella remildo e nella scrivania ce la cartella che devo copiare
<remildo> ma e criptata e quindi non me la vede
<remildo> ciao fleur
<remildo>  hai voglia di aiutarmi??
<remildo>  io dovrei copiare una cartella che ho sulla scrivania su una chiavetta, premetto che non mi si avvia ubuntu che sono in live e che ho criptato come un demente la mia cartella home, ora da terminale in live sono nella cartella remildo e nella scrivania ce la cartella che devo copiare
<remildo> ma e criptata e quindi non me la vede
<crucco> ciaO
<L3m0n> ciao
<L3m0n> c'è un modo per disistallare in maniera veloce gli ultimi pacchetti installati?
<L3m0n> per esempio mi campita spesso di volere porvare dei programmi che si portano appresso tanti pacchetti da installare
<remildo> non saprei mi dispiace
<L3m0n> se io volessi successivamente eliminare il programma con tutte le dipendenze
<remildo> io sono in attesa di supporto ormai da 30 min
<L3m0n> ?
<remildo> ci tocca aspettare
<L3m0n> che hai chiesto remildo ?
<remildo> tu sai come decryptare una cartella home da live>?
<L3m0n> beh
<L3m0n> la hai la password?
<remildo> si
<L3m0n> usi truecript?
<remildo> non penso non so che sia
<ls960> L3m0n, prima rimuovi il programma, poi per eliminare le sue dipendenze dai sudo apt-get autoremove da terminale
<remildo> sono abbastanza ignorante
<L3m0n> ah ok ls960
<L3m0n> per criptarla che programma hai usato?
<remildo> dicevi lemon
<remildo> ehheheh
<remildo> ciao ls
<remildo> tu mi sapresti aiutare>
<remildo> ?
<crucco> sto esplorando da poco l'ambiente linux ho istallato ver8.10 come faccio ad aggiornarlo alla 13
<L3m0n> crucco, ma perché hai istallato la 8.10 ? :)
<L3m0n> ti conviene scaricare la 13.10
<L3m0n> e reistallare da zero
<ls960> crucco, fai prima a reinstallare di brutto
<remildo> durante l-installazione del sistema operativo lemon
<L3m0n> non ti conviene aggiornare
<L3m0n> aaaaaah ok
<remildo> e piu facile>?
<remildo> eheheh
<remildo> scusa se scrivo male ma non ho la tastiera italiana
<L3m0n> non so non ho mai avuto questi problemi
<L3m0n> io uso truecript se devo criptare qualcosa
<L3m0n> ma li ci vuole il programmino
<L3m0n> e sei a posto
<remildo> io ho criptato la cartella home
<L3m0n> ora non so che usa di default linux per criptare la home in installazione
<L3m0n> provo a guardare in rete
<L3m0n> un attimo
<remildo> ma non esiste altro per decriptare?
<remildo> altri utenti mi parlavano di decrypt ecc
<L3m0n> http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/ubuntu-come-decriptare-la-home-directory/
<L3m0n> hai letto qui?
<remildo> veramente no lo faccio subito
<remildo> grazie
<remildo> il problema e che sono da live perche ubuntu non mi si avvia
<remildo> e vorrei copiare sta cartella che si trova sulla scrivania per poi formattare
<L3m0n> no
<L3m0n> mi sa che serve per criptare questa guida
<L3m0n> non per decriptare
<remildo> ecco
<remildo> io sono in live di ubuntu
<remildo> e mi legge l-hd
<remildo> ma
<remildo> non mi fa accedere alla cartella remildo perche e criptata
<remildo> ce un modo per decriptarla
<remildo> ?
<L3m0n> non saprei remildo
<L3m0n> mi spiace
<remildo> grazie cmq
<L3m0n> al limite prova a chidere sul forum
<remildo> ok grazie
<remildo> ls960 mi sapresti aiutare?
<remildo> ciao cristian
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> remildo, non ti conosco
<akis24> sera
<remildo> nemmeno io ma per educazione ti ho salutato
<remildo> vedendoti entrare
<remildo> e colgo l-occasione per chiederti aiuto
<saltabecca> sera
<remildo> hai voglia e tempo per aiutarmi
<remildo> ciao salta
<remildo> no??
<remildo> bene grazie
<cristian_c> remildo, dimmi
<remildo> allora
<remildo> devo decriptare la cartella home
<remildo> e lo posso fare solo da una versione live
<remildo> sapresti aiutarmi?
<remildo> la cartella home e stata criptata con il programma di installazione ubuntu mentre appunto installavo il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> remildo, ma che è successo?
<remildo> praticamente
<remildo> ubuntu non mi parte
<remildo> cioe il computer si accende ma non mi carica il sistema operativo
<remildo> me lo carica solo in modalita testuale
<cristian_c> remildo, che cosa devi fare esattamente?
<Atos> omg remildo sei ancora qua
<remildo> devo copiare una cartella che si trova sul desktop e metterla su pendrive
<remildo> si atos
<remildo> ciao
<remildo> anchio dico omg
<remildo> omfg
<Atos> ti avevo passato un post dove spiegava tutto...
<remildo> non andro a dormire se non risolvo
<cristian_c> remildo, non puoi farlo da modalità di ripristino?
<remildo> http://www.linux-magazine.it/forum/index.php?topic=5631.0   questo?
<Atos> si
<cristian_c> remildo, non postare link a guide esterne in questo chan
<Atos> è criptata la cartella cristian_c
<Atos> ah ops
<Atos> colpa mia
<remildo> si scusaci cristian
<remildo> non saprei farlo da ripristino
<remildo> meglio se seguo la guida esterna
<remildo> atos che mi dici
<remildo> provo
<remildo> ma lo faccio da live o da ubuntu testuale?
<remildo> dai abbiate un po di pazienza con me
<remildo> sono molto andicappato
<L3m0n> ls960, cmq con autoremove non mi rimuove tutti i pacchetti che ho installato
<L3m0n> ho dovuto toglierli uno per uno per conto mio
<remildo> atos provo allora, ok?
<Atos> prova è tutto scritto la
<Atos> so 2 paginette
<remildo> e lo so ma nonn capisco tutto
<remildo> cassarola
<remildo> ti dico che sono andicappato
<remildo> poi in un post l-utente che aiuta manda ad unaltra pagina che non si trova
<remildo> che non esiste piu
<remildo> non saprei come fare
<remildo> troppo complicato per il mio cervello malato
<remildo> dai Atos amico helpizzami
<remildo> please
<Atos> leggi tutto il topic
<Atos> non mi salva le impostazioni del gestore energia su xubuntu qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<cristian_c> Atos, che cos'hai cambiato, esattamente
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> e cosa intendi con 'non mi salva'?
<Atos> allora ho aggiornato xubuntu alla 13.10 e avevo tra le impostazioni che quando è collegato alla corrente se chiudo lo schermo rimane acceso il netbook
<Atos> mentre ora va in sospensione
<Atos> anche se nella pagina delle impostazioni è rimasto tutto come prima
<cristian_c> Atos, posta una schermata
<Atos> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/istantanea-21102013-190722.php
<cristian_c> Atos, posta qualche altra schermata
<Atos> tipo?
<Atos> ora nelle impostazioni c'è "quando il coperchio viene chiuso : non fare niente" ma se chiudo il coperchio va in sospensione
<cristian_c> Atos, Schermo e Generali
<Atos> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/istantanea-21102013-191300.php
<Atos> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/istantanea-21102013-191327.php
<remildo> non capisco
<remildo> veramente
<remildo> sara che non salvero questi files e che formatto direttamente
<remildo> inizio pure ad esserew stanco e dalle 2 che provo e riprovo
<cristian_c> remildo, io farei da ripristino
<remildo> aspetta. provo
<remildo> riavvio e entro in mod ripristino
<remildo> sono in mod ripristino
<remildo> un sec che carica
<cristian_c> Atos, le prime due opzioni dello screenshot
<remildo> adesso non carica il ripristino....
<cristian_c> remildo, cos'hai fatto?
<Atos> non ho capito cristian_c
<remildo> aperto grub e cliccato su esegui ripristino
<remildo> cmq ti ringrazio devo proprio scappare la mia donna mi vuole
<remildo> alla prossima
<remildo> siete bravissimi e gentilissimi vi ringrazio di cuore
<remildo> ciao ciao
<cristian_c> secondo me, dovevi scegliere modalità ripristino
<Atos> è possibile controllare da terminale quali siano le impostazioni effettive?
<remildo> fatto cmq
<remildo> vi saluto
<remildo> ciao
<Atos> ciao
<remildo> se ci sarete domani vi rompero domani
<remildo> e riproviamo
<cristian_c> Atos, mi riferisco alla scheda Schermo
<Atos> vuoi lo screen? te l'ho fatto prima
<Atos> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/istantanea-21102013-191300.php
<cristian_c> l'ho visto
<cristian_c> Atos, non mi ricordo il nome del widget
<cristian_c> *il tipo
<cristian_c> Atos, ma non capisco il colore delle prime due
<Atos> boh sarà un bug
<Atos> ma è impostato su mai
<Atos> e cmq va in sospensione appena chiudo lo schermo
<Atos> sergios: hai un pc in macchina? :D
<cristian_c> Atos, ma se sposti il cursore cosa accade?
<Atos> la barra rimane sempre blu interamente
<Atos> e sposta il punto bianco
<sergios> Atos: non capisco la tua domanda
<Atos> niente :)
<Radioiaaneg> salve ho installato ubuntu studio 13.10 64bit e non riesco a visualizzare i video da youtube qualcuno mi può aiutare per favore?
<Atos> installa flash
<Radioiaaneg> al primo utilizzo mi è comparsa una finestra di aggiornamento di flash player plugin ma non è andata a buon fine
<Radioiaaneg> adesso ho scaricato flash
<Radioiaaneg> come faccio ad installarlo?
<cristian_c> Atos, alcune barre sono grigie, anche in quelle puoi spostare il cursore?
<Atos> Radioiaaneg: vai nello store e lo trovi
<cristian_c> Radioiaaneg, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Atos> si cristian_c
<cristian_c> Atos, e restano grigie?
<Radioiaaneg> risulta già installato
<cristian_c> Radioiaaneg, aspetta
<Atos> no si illuminano di blu a sinistra del cursore
<cristian_c> Radioiaaneg, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> Radioiaaneg, digitalo in un terminale e posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Radioiaaneg
<ubot-it> Radioiaaneg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Atos, ok, e questo è molto strano
<cristian_c> Atos, in pratica si illumina di blu, se sposti il cursore a destra, giusto?
<Atos> si la parte sinistra
<Atos> Radioiaaneg: sudo apt-get --reinstall --purge install flashplugin-installer
<Atos> ti faccio uno screen
<Radioiaaneg> i  flashplugin-installer                 11.2.202.310ubuntu1                 amd64        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Radioiaaneg> radioiaaneg@radioiaaneg-X502CA:~$
<Atos> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/istantanea-21102013-195456.php
<Radioiaaneg> sto reinstallando
<Radioiaaneg> mi è comparso un link cliccabile sul terminale
<Atos> ti chiede s/n?
<cristian_c> Radioiaaneg, ok
<cristian_c> Radioiaaneg, che pc è?
<cristian_c> è nuovo?
<Radioiaaneg> no mi dice flash plugin installed e mi dà la versione
<Radioiaaneg> asus f502 ca
<Radioiaaneg> non credo sia nuovo
<cristian_c> Atos, allora, penso che è davvero strano
<Radioiaaneg> anche se l'ho appena preso
<cristian_c> Atos, mi riferisco alle due barre in Schermo
<Radioiaaneg> riprovo youtube dopo sti comandi
<cristian_c> Atos, dovrebbero essere grigie con il cursore al minimo
<Atos> ah si certo
<Atos> no se muovo quelle rimangono in blu
<Atos> sarà un bug
<Radioiaaneg> che ci faccio con sto link?
<Radioiaaneg> flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.310.orig.tar.gz
<cristian_c> Radioiaaneg, quanti anni ha?
<cristian_c> Atos, potrebbe essere quella la chiave del problema
<Radioiaaneg> io ho il pc
<cristian_c> Atos, in live riscontri la stessa cosa?
<cristian_c> Radioiaaneg, ?
<Atos> non ho provato
<cristian_c> Atos, fai un test
<Atos> ok
<cristian_c> per togliere il dubbio
<Radioiaaneg> io 35
<cristian_c> no , il pc
<cristian_c> lol
<Radioiaaneg> ehe
<Radioiaaneg> è nuovo processore 13
<Radioiaaneg> i3
<Atos> ma il link te lo da dal terminale? o.o
<Radioiaaneg> si
<Atos> ...
<Radioiaaneg> dopo che ho fatto reinstall purge
<Atos> senti vai nello store rimuovilo e rimettilo sempre dallo store
<cristian_c> Radioiaaneg, proviamo lo stesso: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse
<Radioiaaneg> aspe che forse adesso funziona
<Radioiaaneg> risolto
<Radioiaaneg> fantastico
<Radioiaaneg> grazie mille
<Radioiaaneg> avrei anche altro da chiedere se posso
<Radioiaaneg> non riesco a fare andare la scheda audio usb
<Radioiaaneg> in un forum ho letto che i drivers dovrebbero esser compresi nel pacchetto alsa ultima versione
<cristian_c> Radioiaaneg, di solito va di suo
<cristian_c> con driver generici annessi
<cristian_c> Radioiaaneg, ho provato personalmente una scheda usb da due soldi, e andava
<superay> ho un pentium 4 con ram 512  a 32 bit  quale versione di ubuntu mi consigliate
<cristian_c> assai vecchiotto
<cristian_c> superay, prova con una lubuntu, se hai fortuna
<Atos> se ha un buon processore lubuntu altrimenti cerca distro più leggere
<Atos> cristian_c: provata la live stessa cosa
<Atos> ho anche notato un altro errore
<cristian_c> quale?
<Atos> quando schiaccio il tasto accensione del pc nelle impostazioni ho messo chiedi cosa fare ma in realtà spenge il pc
<Atos> come era nelle impostazioni iniziali
<cristian_c> Atos, mi è venuta un'idea
<Atos> ok
<cristian_c> Atos, prova a lanciare il tool da riga di comando
<cristian_c> Atos, modifica e salva le impostazioni
<cristian_c> Atos, infine, controlla se ci sono messaggi di errore in output
<Atos> xfce4-power-manager
<Atos> questo?
<Atos> non succede niente
<cristian_c> Atos, questo è il nome del pacchetto
<cristian_c> xfce4-power-manager --restart
<Atos> si ma cosi lo riavvia
<cristian_c> eh, ma credo che in questo caso logghi anche
<Atos> non succede niente
<Atos> ho provato a fare -c ma apre una finestrella inutile dove non posso fare niente
<rizthewiz> ciao ragazzi ho bisogno di aiutoi
<rizthewiz> ci siete?
<cristian_c> Atos, controlla le impostazioni dello screensaver
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | rizthewiz
<ubot-it> rizthewiz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<rizthewiz> Ciao a tutti, vi espongo il problema. Avevo due partizioni : una C con Win una D con i dati Ho provato ad installare Ubuntu selezionando l opzione installa al posto di Windows. Non sicuro della scelta dopo aver cliccato avanti ho deciso di spegnere. Risultato? Non ho piu nessuna delle due partizioni ma una sola con filesystem linux ovviamente non funzionante.... Come faccio a recuperare i dati che avevo almeno su D: ? Ho provato t
<rizthewiz> neanche photorec
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, non ho capito dove ti sei fermato
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, in pratica hai formattato la partizione con windows?
<rizthewiz> quando mi chiedeva l orario
<Atos> cristian_c: non c'è niente la
<rizthewiz> no in pratica non penso che abbia formattato, ma fondamentalmente ha creato
<cristian_c> Atos, ?
<rizthewiz> la partiziona unica linux
<Atos> nelle impo dello screensaver
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, quindi ha cancellato la partizione di windows
<rizthewiz> quindi non parte ne windows, ne linux
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, altrimenti non si spiega
<rizthewiz> si ma oltre a quella ha cancellato anche la D con i dati...!
<cristian_c> Atos, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, probabilmente hai cancellato l'intero contenuto del disco
<Atos> mi hai chiesto di controllare nelle impostazioni dello scrensaver
<Atos> ma non ho capito cosa cercare
<cristian_c> Atos, appunto
<Atos> dato che è spento
<cristian_c> Atos, posta schermate
<rizthewiz> cristian, credo di si, ma come faccio a recuperare almeno la partizione D :?
<rizthewiz> ovvero quella con i dati
<rizthewiz> che non é la C, ovvero windows
<Atos> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/istantanea-21102013-205439.php
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, se l'hai cancellata, non la recuperi
<Atos> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/istantanea-21102013-205503.php
<Atos> rizthewiz: entra da live e vedi se trovi i file da la
<rizthewiz> ma io non l ho cancellata, ha fatto tutto lui, non l ho neanche fatta partire l installazione, dubito che si sia cancellata
<rizthewiz> si sono entrato da live ma sembra non esserci niente...al posto di due partizioni ce n e una unica
<Atos> oppure se hai il disco di ripristino di windowz
<cristian_c> Atos, e ricordami cosa succede a te
<cristian_c> Atos, inoltre, cosa esce in File?
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, se non è cancellata controlla
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, le partizioni non si cancellano da sole
<lapensocosi> ragazzi qualcuno che mi può aiutare per una banalità :(
<rizthewiz> evidentemente l ha cancellata allora. c e un modo di recuperarla?
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, eh, giusto, disco di ripristino
<cristian_c> XD
<Atos> cristian_c: non segue le impostazioni
<Atos> in file dove?
<rizthewiz> si ma il disco di ripristino cosa dovrebbe ripristinare..............
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, dovevi stare attento, vedi se hai un backup o disco di ripristino
<cristian_c> Atos, sempre nella finestra di configurazione dello screensaver
<cristian_c> Atos, in pratica, cosa succede?
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, l'ultima immagine salvata
<Atos> non lo vedo
<cristian_c> lol
<Atos> cristian_c: devo andare a cena...
<cristian_c> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/istantanea-21102013-205503.php
<Atos> continuiamo dopo se ci sei
<cristian_c> nella schermata che hai postato
<Atos> ah ok
<Atos> dopo posto
<lapensocosi> raga a chi posso fare una domanda stupida...
<rizthewiz> ma come faccio a ripristinare?
<rizthewiz> non ho capito
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, hai il disco di ripristino o un backup del sistema?
<rizthewiz> no
<rizthewiz> se avevo il backup non stavo qui.......
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> male
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, è una pratica fondamentale
<rizthewiz> ma io non pensavo che se su ubuntu metti SOSTITUISCI windows ti cancella tutte le partizioni anche quelle dati
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, vedi se riesci a recuperare qualcosa con uno di questi tool
<cristian_c> credo che equivalga ad 'usa l'intero disco'
<cristian_c> !backup
<ubot-it> backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<cristian_c> !recupero
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'recupero'
<rizthewiz> vabbe insomma ho perso tutto?
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, le partizioni le hai cancellate, a quanto dici
<cristian_c> poi, se non vedo...
<rizthewiz> le partizioni non le ho cancellate, si sono cancellate prima dell installazione
<rizthewiz> hai presente il menu di installazione
<rizthewiz> quando arrivi a INSTALLA
<rizthewiz> ecco io subito dopo ho spento
<lapensocosi> vabbuò...io la butto la: Con ubuntu 13.10 riuscite ad aggiungere degli sfondi personali.. se clicco sul + per aggiungere... mi fa cercare l'immagine...ma quando la seleziono non fa un accidente... capita a qualcun altro?
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, insomma, hai fatto un pasticcio
<rizthewiz> questo vuol dire che é impossibile che abbia formattato in un millisecondo
<rizthewiz> no?
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, quindi, se ho capito bene, tu hai cancellato le partizioni e vuoi recuperare almeno una parte di dati andati persi, giusto?
<rizthewiz> quindi i dati ci sono, ma non li vedo, o non so dove pescarli........
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, a formattare ci si mette poco
<rizthewiz> si vorrei recuperare l intera partizione D, ovvero quella non windows (c)
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, se hai cancellato la partizione , è dura
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, se hai cancellato la ntfs, puoi tentare di recuperare qualche dato
<cristian_c> ma non sono sicuro
<rizthewiz> ho cancellato la ntfs
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati
<cristian_c> lapensocosi, anche in live
<cristian_c> ?
<lapensocosi> l'ho installato no in live
<cristian_c> lapensocosi, fai una prova in live
<lapensocosi> torno dopo...bye
<rizthewiz> non so cosa fare
<rizthewiz> sinceramente
<cristian_c> rizthewiz, ti ho fornito un link
<rizthewiz> si ma non mi é utile
<rizthewiz> formatto tutto dai
<rizthewiz> grazie lo stesso
<Atos> non posso fare lo screen
<Atos> cmq c'è scritto annerisci schermo ora , termina demone,riavvia demone
<b-rian> ciao raga ,
<b-rian> ho appena finito di mettere ubu ma quando s
<b-rian> ma quando do spegni si riavvia
<b-rian> e non si spegne
<b-rian> cristian_c:
<lapensocosi> cristian_c si anche dal live stesso problema
<paolo> Salve gente, piccolo memo, tra poco comincia l'hangout di ubuntu-it su google+, se a qualcuno può interessare! :)
<Fetentone> paolo qual'è il nome???
<paolo> Fetentone, "#contribuiamo, scopri come funziona Ubuntu-it, ed entra a farne parte" Gruppo Full Circle Magazine
<paolo> Fetentone, ti ho risposto?
<Fetentone> ok, si grazie
<b-rian> O.O problema che non posso spegnere sto pc ^
<lapensocosi> raga giusto per sapere ma quello degli sfondi è solo un problema mio...o capita anche a qualcun altro?
<lapensocosi> col 13.04 non avevo problemi
<Atos> b-rian: cerca su google trovi mille guide
<b-rian> Atos:  gia fatto seguite ma nulla ,
<b-rian> Atos: da cio che ho visto e capito quando spegno mi dice che manga qualche file o cartella
<Atos> se scrivi questo ?
<Atos> sudo shutdown -h 0
<McRack> Buona serata a tutti...
<McRack> Avrei un problemino urgente con un'installazione di Ubuntu 13.10 su un notebook un po' datato...il fatto è che si riavvia ma non si spegne secondo voi dov'è il problema, (Non mi va di interrompere l'alimentazione ogni volta)
<paolo> scusate una domanda, nell'hangout si parla di domande "dal canale IRC". che canale?
<AleBonsai> Ciao
<repo> ubot-it:canali
<ubot-it> Canali IRC della comunità: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/Canali
<repo> #ubuntu-it-fcm
<lapensocosi> possibile mai che l'ho attrezzato manco dovessi guidare la missione su giove a distanza e non riesco a cambiare sfondo??? O.o
<cristian_c> lapensocosi, non ricordo, come mai non riesci?
<lapensocosi> ma non so...vado nella schermata per cambiare sfondo...e non riesco ad aggiungere cartelle a quelle preimpostate
<lapensocosi> come mi hai detto prima ho provato sulla live...e pure da li idem
<lapensocosi> clicco su + mi apre il selettore file...seleziono le immagini e non le aggiunge
<lapensocosi> niente nemmeno digitando il percorso nel selettore file piuttosto che selezionarlo col mouse...pare che lo prende...poi vai di la e non lo visualizza, al tempo stesso però nei file recenti della dash mi da gli sfondi che ho selezionato di volta in volta
<cristian_c> lapensocosi, prova ad aggiungere direttamente il file, senza passare per il selettore
<cristian_c> :)
<lapensocosi> in che modo...sospetto pure io che sia il selettore il problema...
<lapensocosi> ah ok...ho capito..si si ma in quel modo già funzionava, solo che sono un maniaco dell'ordine e mi fa brutto tenermi dei file sparsi così per la cartella. Vabbuò è una sciocchezza...
<cristian_c> lapensocosi, non sto dicendo questo
<cristian_c> lapensocosi, potresti operare direttamente sul file di configurazione
<cristian_c> senza passare per la gui
<lapensocosi> posizione e nome?
<cristian_c> lapensocosi, eh, va trovato
<lapensocosi> cerco un po ;) grazie della dritta..
<cristian_c> lapensocosi, magari se tu scoprissi il comando per aprire il selettore di sfondi, sarebbe meglio
<cristian_c> XD
<lapensocosi> ma è un problema solo mio... ? Mi confermi che a te funge?
<cristian_c> lapensocosi, non usando unity è diffcile per me dirlo
<cristian_c> lapensocosi, sei sulla 13.10?
<lapensocosi> si si
<lapensocosi> sulla 13.04 però tutto ok
<cristian_c> lapensocosi, qui ci sono vari utenti che usano ubuntu 13.10 con unity
<ZoroLop> Q'apla :)
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-22
<glpiana> ola
* glpiana changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale di supporto di Ubuntu | Iniziamo a Chiedere: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/iniziamo-a-chiedere | È uscita Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy
<floryn90> saluto tutti gli utenti del canale :D
<floryn90> ragazzi, io ho un problema con software center
<floryn90> in prattica non salva le impostazioni
<glpiana> spiega
<glpiana> che impostazioni?
<floryn90> per esempio a me da fastidio il fatto che ogni volta che installo un'app
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> beh dai, un po' di suspence
<ExPBoy> lol
<floryn90> lui la mette sulla sinista nel pannello
<glpiana> e tu ci clicchi sopra la rimuovi
* remix_tj changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |  È uscita Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy
<floryn90> si ma da impostazioni gli tolgo la voce "Nuove applicazioni nel launcher"
<floryn90> e la prossima volta tale voce è di nuovo riattivata
<radioiaaneg> ciao ho installato ubuntu studio 13.10, ho collegato un monitor esterno via hdmi  e vorrei fare sparire le linguette che indicano i due monitor in uso che si dispongono in modo casuale e disordinato
<glpiana> radioiaaneg, puoi fornirci un'immagine per capire di che linguette parli?
<glpiana> !image | radioiaaneg
<ubot-it> radioiaaneg: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> floryn90, non trovo nulla al riguardo. è una installazione nuova o un avanzamento di versione?
<floryn90> nuova
<radioiaaneg> fatto
<radioiaaneg> http://imagebin.org/274399
<glpiana> radioiaaneg, parli delle linguette in basso?
<radioiaaneg> si
<glpiana> radioiaaneg, ma dovrebbero sparire al momento in cui esci dalle impostazioni del monitor
<radioiaaneg> si dispongono a caso ed in maniera disordinata
<radioiaaneg> non si levano
<radioiaaneg> sono uscito dalle impoistazioni
<radioiaaneg> mi succedeva anche con ubuntu 1304
<glpiana> radioiaaneg, hai chiuso tutte e quattro le finestre delle impostazioni schermo?
<radioiaaneg> si
<radioiaaneg> me ne rimangono una per monitor
<glpiana> !image | radioiaaneg
<ubot-it> radioiaaneg: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<radioiaaneg> ma adesso al centro in basso
<radioiaaneg> cmq adesso c'è ordine almeno
<radioiaaneg> cmq non si possono fare sparire del tutto?
<glpiana> radioiaaneg, che interfaccia grafica stai usando?
<glpiana> xfce?
<radioiaaneg> xfce
<glpiana> radioiaaneg, e visualizzi la stessa cosa su entrambi i monitor?
<radioiaaneg> no adesso ho configurato un monitor esteso
<radioiaaneg> ma in ogni schermo mi compare la linguetta fissa che mi dice di quale chermo si tratta
<radioiaaneg> faccio altre 2 foto
<radioiaaneg> eccolo
<radioiaaneg> http://imagebin.org/274401
<radioiaaneg> sono tutti e 2 li
<glpiana> radioiaaneg, ste linguette fanno qualcosa se ci clicchi sopra?
<radioiaaneg> no niente
<radioiaaneg> reastano fisse
<radioiaaneg> anche con ubuntu 13 10 stessa cosa
<neramarea> 'giorno. dubbio amletico: appena collego il mio telefono con usb, in modalità mass storage, mi si apre shotwell... come cambio impostazione perchè si apra con nautilus?
<glpiana> radioiaaneg, sorry ma non ho idee al riguardo
<radioiaaneg> fa niente
<glpiana> neramarea, nelle impostazioni di sistema cerca la sezione relativa ai dispositivi rimovibili
<radioiaaneg> non è gave se mi sposto il launcher in verticale
<radioiaaneg> grave
<radioiaaneg> grazie lo stesso
<neramarea> grazie glpiana. talmente ovvio che ci avrei perso tutta la giornata... ;-)
<glpiana> lol
<radioiaaneg> salve mi sono scordato come fare a neutralizzare le finestre del facebook social plugin
<remildo> buongiorno a tutti
<remildo> sono ancor qui a combattere per decriptare la mia home
<remildo> riuscirò oggi?
<ExPBoy> remildo, ma a che pro l'hai criptata?
<ExPBoy> se non hai la password non riuscirai
<glpiana> remildo, ieri stavi provando a ricopiarti i dati su usb da login testuale. come è andata?
<remildo> ciao Ex ciao glpiana
<remildo> glpiana niente non ci sono riuscito
<remildo> quando entro nella cartella remildo e do il comando ls
<remildo> non mi appare la cartella DUB che dovrei copiare ma solo quella access your private data e readme
<remildo> ieri ho chiesto supporto su un forum di un istituto italiano
<remildo> e mi hanno linkato una discussione in inglese che parla di decriptare la home da live
<remildo> vorrei provare
<remildo> tu che dici?
<remildo> cmq ExPBoy si che ho la password
<remildo> e l'ho criptata perche sono scemo mentre installavo la distro 12.04
<ExPBoy> remildo, se hai la password non dovresti avere problemi a decriptare
<remildo> bene
<remildo> come procedo?
<glpiana> remildo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/71708/how-do-i-open-access-your-private-data-desktop
<remildo> grazie mille glpiana
<ZoroLop> giorn
<remildo> salve
<remildo> quindi devo dare il comando encryptfs-mount-private
<remildo> ?
<remildo> mi sa che ieri c'ho già provato e non dava nulla
<remildo> riprovo
<remildo> sudo encreyptfs-mount-private  ??
<radioiaaneg> buon giorno qualcuno sa come liberarsi dalle fastidiose finerstre di facebook social plugin?
<glpiana> remildo, non credo serva il sudo, ma non ho alcuna esperienza con le cartelle criptate
<remildo> ok provo
<glpiana> radioiaaneg, ma che è sta finestra?
<remildo> ;)
<remildo> niente
<remildo> ecryptfs-mount-private
<radioiaaneg> in certi siti appena li apri
<remildo> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<radioiaaneg> si apre la finestra di dialogo di facebook
<ExPBoy> remildo, io ho trovato una guida ma non è ufficiale quindi te la mando in privato a tuo rischio però
<radioiaaneg> sembra si tratti di una cosa chiamata facebook social plugin
<remildo> addio
<remildo> hehehehe
<remildo> ok grazie
<radioiaaneg> non l'ho messa io
<ExPBoy> :)
<glpiana> radioiaaneg, mi pare però che sta cosa esuli dall'argomento di questo canale. prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<radioiaaneg> ok scusa
<ZoroLop> ho aggiornato da 13.04, sembra quasi tutto ok
<ZoroLop> a parte da unity che non riesco a sospendere/arrestare/riavviare, e passo da terminale, ma e' poca roba per fortuna
<ZoroLop> buona giornata a tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<remildo> raga mi dovete scusare
<remildo> mi ripassi il link per favore glpiana?
<ExPBoy> <glpiana> remildo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/71708/how-do-i-open-access-your-private-data-desktop
<remildo> grazie
<remildo> meglio seguire robba official
<remildo> hehehe
<remildo> To do this, log in as the user owning the data in question (eg sally for /home/sally).     per fAre questo che devo scrivere ?
<remildo> sudo su  ??
<remildo> scusate la mia estrema ignoranza
<remildo> oppure cd ecc ecc
<remildo> non capisco
<remildo> minchia quanto sono deficente
<remildo> ehhehe
<remildo> o deficiente?
<remildo> hehe
<remildo> come si fa il login con l'user proprietario della cartella?
<OverMe> su nomeutente
<ExPBoy> remildo, stai scherzando?
<remildo> no
<remildo> dico sul serio
<remildo> raga
<remildo> please
<remildo> abbiate pazienza con me
<remildo> vi prego
<OverMe> sì, però leggi invece di lamentarti
<ExPBoy> remildo, OverMe ti ha risposto
<ExPBoy> eh
<remildo> si ho provato
<remildo> mi dice id remildo sconosciuto
<OverMe> cosa sei da live?
<ExPBoy> remildo, mi sa che hai problemi di sistema allora
<remildo> si
<ExPBoy> ahh sei da live
<remildo> si scusate
<remildo> posso accedere al laptop solo da live o da mod testuale
<remildo> perche ubuntu sistema non mi si avvia
<ExPBoy> remildo, hai dati importanti da salvare?
<remildo> si
<remildo> :(
<ExPBoy> remildo,  entra in modo testuale e fai come da guida
<ExPBoy> (sperando in bene)
<remildo> aaaaaaaaaaah chi di speranza vive
<remildo> disperato muore
<remildo> ehhehe
<remildo> cmq
<remildo> siccome ho solo questo laptop devo copiarmi la guida a mano su carta
<remildo> un secondo solo
<remildo> quindi per prima cosa entro in modalita testuale e digito su remildo
<remildo> poi ecryptfs-mount-private
<remildo> giusto?
<ExPBoy> segui la guida
<ExPBoy> non l'ho davanti
<Daniela_> Buongiorno
<remildo> ciao daniela buon giorno
<Daniela_> ragazzi avrei un problema, devo eliminare la partizione di 4 GB di Ubuntu, perchè installato Windows al posto di Ubuntu, ma purtroppo ho scoperto che durante l'installazione non ho potuto recuperare i 4 gb della precedente installazione di Ubuntu
<Daniela_> come faccio??
<jester-> Daniela_: devi eliminarla e poi riallargare winz
<Daniela_> come jester?
<Daniela_> con windows, andando in gestione partizioni non li trova proprio quei 4 gb...
<remildo> ok provo dai anche se non ho ben capito cosa devo fare
<jester-> Daniela_: mi sa che winz non vede le partioni formattate ext4, usa un cdlive ubuntu e gparted
<Daniela_> jester, quindi tu dici vado con cdlive metto prova Ubuntu e poi?
<jester-> e poi apri gparted e fai
<Daniela_> gparted lo devo installare?
<jester-> se la ubuntu è contigua alla winz la deleti e poi fai il resize di winz
<Daniela_> jester puoi venire in pvt?
<jester-> no
<Daniela_> come lo deleto?
<jester-> usando gparted
<jester-> e se hai una estesa con dentro la swap va cancellata pure quella
<Daniela_> non te la prendere se non conosco bene Ubuntu....andando su gpartep elimino solo le partizioni ext4 giusto? poi dovrei salvare e riavviare?
<jester-> Daniela_: per cominciare dovresti leggere quello che ti scrive
<jester-> <jester-> se la ubuntu è contigua alla winz la deleti e poi fai il resize di winz
<jester-> <jester-> e se hai una estesa con dentro la swap va cancellata pure quella
<jester-> come cass avevi messo ubnutu in 4 gb rimane un mistero
<Daniela_> una piccola curiosità quando "provo" Ubuntu, poi se vado in Arresta o Riavvia non avrò più Ubuntu giusto?
<Daniela_> jester quando installi Ubuntu 12.10 ti crea due partizioni una quella di base del sistema l'altra è libera....come fa pure Windows...
<jester-> Daniela_: e 4, rimuovi le partizioni relative a linux e riallarghi la partizione winz
<Zanco> salve..
<Zanco> volevo sapere se c'è un modo per cambiare le preferenze del grub di ubuntu..
<jester-> Zanco: cioè?
<Daniela_> ok, allora proverò con cd live di ubuntu, vado su prova ubuntu, poi vado a gparted ed elimino le partizioni di Ubuntu, riavvio e torno in Windows vado su gestione partizioni e riprendo la partizione ext4 di Ubuntu...detto bene?
<Zanco> in modo da mettere prima windows tra le scelte o almeno da fare in modo che dopo due secondi non acceda da solo a ubuntu..
<Daniela_> si Zanco...
<jester-> Zanco: si puo fare in modo che il cursore sia posizionato su winz al boot
<Daniela_> zanco puoi anche utilizzare Gparted se vuoi eliminare anche i secondi...
<ExPBoy> ?
<Daniela_> ops Customizer volevo dire
<jester-> Zanco: quindi se vai a pisciare nel frattempo si avvia winz dopo toto secondi
<Daniela_> con customizer io riuscii ad eliminare il conto alla rovescia...
<Zanco_> qualche problema di connessione..
<ExPBoy> :P
<Zanco_> Come faccio a modificarlo quindi?
<jester-> Zanco_: lascia perdere il customizer che ti fucka il sistema
<ExPBoy> Zanco, ma ti costa tanto premere un tasto?
<jester-> Zanco_: in che riga è winz nel menu
<Zanco_> non è che mi costa..
<Zanco_> è semplicemente che se accendo il pc e lo lascio lì si avvia da solo in ubuntu..
<Zanco_> è nell'ultima..
<jester-> Zanco_: in che riga è winz nel menu
<Zanco_> la quinta forse..
<jester-> Zanco_: o è la quinta o un'altra
<ExPBoy> spe che è caduto
<Zanco_> eh,dovrei riavviare per vedere..
<ExPBoy> a eccolo
<jester-> Zanco_: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Zanco_> se vuoi riavvio e rientro tra un attimo..
<jester-> Zanco_: la prima è GRUB_DEFAULT=0, se è la 5 devi modificare in GRUB_DEFAULT=4
<jester-> Zanco_: quindi dare sudo update-grub
<remildo> raga
<remildo> penso di esserci riuscito
<remildo> col comando cp -R
<remildo> ehehehe
<remildo> i file sono presenti nel pendrive
<glpiana> \o/
<remildo> ora
<remildo> un'altra question
<remildo> io ho una sola pendrive, con su live di ubuntu
<remildo> ho la versione di kubuntu sul desktop della live stessa, posso creare un live di kubuntu sulla stessa chiavetta???
<glpiana> no
<remildo> hehehehehehehee
<remildo> grande
<remildo> molto bene
<remildo> mi tocca comprare una nuova chiavetta
<remildo> grazie mille glpiana
<remildo> ;) per tutto
<remildo> se mi dai il tuo recapito ti mando una bottiglia di buon vino
<remildo> ;)
<remildo> grazie all'aiuto che mi hai dato ieri sono riuscito oggi
<glpiana> :)
<remildo> ascolta, il supporto per kubuntu è sempre qui?
<glpiana> sì
<remildo> ok
<remildo> vi saluto allora
<remildo> buonissima giornata e alla prossima
<glpiana> ciao
<kim01> signori buongiorno volevo chiedere se per notebook e' meglio installare kubuntu o xubuntu
<glpiana> kim01, dipende dalle caratteristiche del computer in questione
<esulu> ciao a tutti come faccio a blindare ubuntu per gli utenti che non devono fare altro che navigare e basta
<esulu> senza poter fare nessun cambiamento sul pc
<esulu> ?
<glpiana> esulu, già creando un nuovo utente questo non ha i diritti di amministratore, per cui a parte quello che è il contenuto della propria home, non possono installare e configurare nulla
<Brainscan85> Buongiorno a tutti !
<dudu_> ciao ragazzi/e due distro su stesso dvd si possono masterizzare !?
<dudu_> sono indeciso se installare ubuntu untity o gnome !?
<Brainscan85> Per quanto ne so, credo di no, perché crea un singolo boot di sistema, quindi ogni distro si masterizza in un singolo disco
<Brainscan85> esiste mIRC per Linux?
<dudu_> perche io voglio prima provarlo in live DVD per poi decidere!?
<cybernova> dudu_, provale in un ambiente virtualizzato come virtualbox
<dudu_> e come funziona!?
<OverMe> oppure usa una pennina usb invece di un DVD
<cybernova> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<dudu_> grazie !
<Brainscan85> esiste mIRC per linux?
<dudu_> ma se ho primo boot fa cassettino cd dvd non basta inserire il DVD e parte ? poi arresto il sistema e mi sputa il DVD e torna tutto come prima!?
<Brainscan85> sì ma devi masterizzarlo, virtualbox ti serve per provare le distro
<Brainscan85> Per ricevere una risposta a chi devo fare domanda ?
<cybernova> Brainscan85, non esiste una versione di mirc per linux
<cybernova> ti consiglio di utilizzare xchat
<dudu_> ha ok ... ! per masterizzare CD BURNER XP va bene !? con la funzione "masterizza immagine ISO"?
<Brainscan85> cybernova mi serve per scaricare giochi per la PS3
<Brainscan85> purtroppo devo utilizzare winzozz per usare mIRC
<cybernova> Brainscan85, questa è una chat registrata ti consiglio di non parlare di queste cose pubblicamente
<cybernova> !chat | Brainscan85
<ubot-it> Brainscan85: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cybernova> dudu_, cd burner xp va bene
<dudu_> ok perfetto! incomincio a masterizzare!
<cybernova> !installazione | dudu_
<ubot-it> dudu_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cybernova> qui puoi trovare delle guide utili per installare ubuntu
<dudu_> perche!?
<cybernova> dudu_, nel caso ti dovessero servire...c'è scritto tutto
<dudu_> ok allora grazie mille!
<cybernova> di nulla
<Aiutoo> salve ho un problema con Grub Customizer 3
<Aiutoo> chi mi aiuta?
<Aiutoo> ??
<dudu_> aiuto dimmi!?
<remildo> raga
<dudu_> ditemi!
<remildo> possibile che prima li vedevo i files dalla live sulla chiavetta e ora dopo formattato non ci sono sulla chiavetta???
<remildo> glpiana ci sei?
<remildo> possibile che sia nascosti da qualche parte?
<remildo> siano*
<remildo> ciao dusu
<remildo> dudu
<OverMe> remildo, controlla da terminale
<dudu_> se hai formattato è logico che non vedi nulla ... la formatazione serve per eliminare tutto
<remildo> overme
<remildo> mi sposto con cd nella cartella della pendrive e do ls giusto?
<dudu_> scusa hai formattato la chiavetta!?
<remildo> no
<remildo> il pc
<remildo> -.-
<remildo> ehehheeh
<OverMe> ls -al
<dudu_> ok allora prova ad aprire la chiavetta da terminale !
<remildo> niente mi da tutti i files tranne quello
<remildo> -.-
<remildo> mado che sfigaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<remildo> eheheheh
<nag_> ragazzi?
<remildo> ciao nag
<OverMe> anche qualche ragazza
<remildo> overme
<nag_> ho un disperato bisogno di aiuto
<remildo> che posso fare?
<OverMe> remildo, se prima c'era di certo non s'è cancellato da solo
<remildo> c'e' un modo per scovarli nell'hd
<nag_> ciao a tutti comunque :)
<cybernova> !chiedi | nag_
<ubot-it> nag_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<OverMe> remildo, se hai formattato e i files erano criptati... no way to win
<remildo> casso
<remildo> eheheh
<remildo> mannaggia a me
<remildo> perso mesi di duro lavoro
<remildo> :(
<remildo> mi viene da piangere
<OverMe> comunque ripeto, se prima c'era da solo non s'è cancellato
<OverMe> quanto sei sicuro che prima ci fosse?
<dudu_> vedi che avevo ragione se hai formattato i file non li trovi +!
<ExPBoy> remildo, però la guida diceva di farti una copia
<ExPBoy> prima di smanettare
<ExPBoy> :)
<remildo> non ho seguito la guida
<nag_> Ho scaricato Ubuntu 13.10 e l'ho messo su pennetta USB tramite apposito tool, ho provato a masterizzare la .iso; ho provato a riscaricare la .iso e ripetere il procedimento da poco elencato, ma nulla da fare: Ubuntu non si installa; nemmeno si carica: mi arriva al logo del SO, finito il caricamento lo schermo diventa nero e nulla. Ho un PC da me assemblato: H77M, i5-3570, 7870XT, XFX 550W, Corsair Vengeance 8 GB
<remildo> è quello il fatto
<ExPBoy> remildo, male
<remildo> ho fatto cp -R
<remildo> poi ho controllato con ls e me le dava le cartelle nella pendrive
<glpiana> nag_, hai provato con la modifica dei parametri di avvio?
<ExPBoy> remildo, sicuro?
<remildo> overme sono sicuro
<remildo> sisi ho pure controllato con nautilus
<nag_> in che senso scusa? Dimenticavo. L'HDD è un WD Digital Blue arrivato questa mattina, nuovissimoo
<ExPBoy> e chi le ha cancellate?
<remildo> sia da term che da nautilus
<remildo> GCIC
<remildo> che mi vuole male
<remildo> ecco chi li ha cancellati
<Usernet_> eccomi di nuovo qui
<Usernet_> purtroppo con shift non funziona...
<ExPBoy> remildo, se erano sulla chiavetta è impossibile che non ci siano se non hai formattato pure quella
<remildo> no impossibile perche quella la usavo come live
<ExPBoy> ?
<remildo> cioe li ce il live di ubuntu che usavo per l'installazione
<glpiana> nag_, all'avvio quando vedi in basso l'immagine dell'omino e della tastiera, premi un tasto, scegli la lingua, premi f6. attiva l'opzione nomodeset poi premi esc. quindi avvia da menu
<ExPBoy> remildo, e ma come hai fatto a mettere su chiavetta (live) i file?
<Usernet_> ragazzi chi aiuta a recuperare il grub di Ubuntu?
<nag_> GRAZIE glpiana, ho trovato questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<remildo> cp -R DUB /media/chiavetta
<nag_> ora prov e ti dico
<glpiana> !grub | Usernet_
<ubot-it> Usernet_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<remildo> e lavorara
<remildo> dopo 20 min ha smesso di lavorare
<remildo> sono entrato nella chavetta con cd e ho dato ls
<remildo> e li vedevo
<ExPBoy> remildo, e poi?
<remildo> e poi ho installato ubuntu
<Usernet_> solo una cosa, quando parto in modalità live basta che metto prova ubuntu giusto?
<remildo> e adesso da qui non li vedo
<ExPBoy> usando la stessa chiavetta?
<remildo> si usenet
<remildo> essi
<glpiana> Usernet_, sì
<ExPBoy> remildo, non ho mai fatto nulla di simile
<remildo> cioe?
<Usernet_> glpiana, ma poi sulla prova di ubuntu è possibile accedere a grub customizer che avevo instllato?
<ExPBoy> remildo, cioè la live è la live e non si tocca
<glpiana> Usernet_, e magari è pure il motivo per cui è andato a balle grub
<remildo> e perche non mi dava un messaggio di errore o qualcosa del genere?
<remildo> perche lavorara e poi me li faceva vedere sti files ?
<glpiana> Usernet_, segui la guida e ripristina grub senza pensare a costumizer
<Usernet_> si infatti glpiana già lo avevo detto che avevo messo 0 come tempo e impostato windows di default
<ExPBoy> remildo, non so risponderti
<remildo> :(
<remildo> mannaggia
<remildo> e vabbe
<glpiana> Usernet_, se guardi la guida generale di grub trovi il modo di modificarne il comportamento senza usare applicativi vari. almeno non si fanno danni
<Usernet_> ok glpiana mi dai il link per vedere come invertire e modificare il tempo di avvio?
<remildo> insomma non potevo copiare nulla dentro questa chiavetta che aveva gia la live?
<glpiana> Usernet_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/FileCartelle
<remildo> insomma non potevo copiare nulla dentro questa chiavetta che aveva gia la live?
<Usernet_> grz glpiana
<remildo> esiste un modo per chiudere un'pplicazione bloccata da terminale?
<remildo> kill app ?
<remildo> o raga tutti a mangiare?
<cybernova> remildo, con il comando kiall
<cybernova> killall
<remildo> ok
<remildo> sai come si chiama il processo di creazione dischi di avvio^?
<remildo> grazie cybernova
<cybernova> remildo, no, non lo so
<cybernova> prova a guardare con ps -e
<remildo> grazie
<remildo> fatto
<remildo> grazie mille cybernova
<remildo> mi sa che mi devo fare un'agenda con tutti sti comandi da terminale
<remildo> ;)
<remildo> grazie ancora
<cybernova> !amministrazione | remildo
<ubot-it> remildo: amministrazione is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema
<remildo> per formattare meglio usare la fat?
<cybernova> qua ci sono tutte le guide anche quelle con i comandi
<remildo> ohhh grazie
<cybernova> di nulla
<remildo> ok grazie ancora a tutti voi siete magnifici
<remildo> alla prossima
<brian_> giorno a tutti raga ho un problema molto strano
<brian_> ho finito di mettere ubu su un portatile nuovo
<brian_> e quando clicco su arresta si riavvia e non riesco a spegnerlo
<ste86> Ciao
<glpiana> brian_, hai aggiornato il sistema dopo l'installazione?
<ste86> Avrei bisogno di installare un dhcp server sulla mia Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Qualche suggerimento?
<brian_> dai non riesco a spegner il pc
<max88> ciao a tutti, da poco ho acquistato un asus k550ca e ho installato ubuntu 13.10 fin qua tutto bene fino a quando ho scoperto che non funziona il wireless. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> max88, anzitutto identifichiamo la scheda. apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | max88
<ubot-it> max88: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kasar> ciao a tutti, ragazzi ho acceso il pc è si sente uno strano sfrigolio dalle casse audio cosa potrebbe essere?
<kasar> ieri non lo faceva
<max88> ciao a tutti, da poco ho acquistato un asus k550ca e ho installato ubuntu 13.10..fin qua tutto ok ma poi scopro che non funziona il wireless e nemmeno il tasto fn per accendere la spia wireless...qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> max88, anzitutto identifichiamo la scheda. apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | max88
<ubot-it> max88: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> kasar, apri un terminale, digita alsamixer e prova ad abbassare il volume del canale PCM
<kasar> glpiana non succede niente diminuendo il volume del canale pcm
<kasar> possibile che a causa di problemi durante l'avanzamento di versione si sia danneggiato qualocosa?
<max88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6282593/plain/
<max88> no non penso si sia danneggiato qualcosa...
<kasar> provare con uno scandisk x sicurezza?
<max88> ok..siccome non sono esperto mi sapresti dire anche la procedura? grazie e scusate
<kasar> lo dico xche ad un certo punto della procedura di avanzamento è uscito un messaggio di errore e la procedura si è chiusa anche quasi al termine
<glpiana> max88, prova a leggere qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4424590
<kasar> scusate, volevo dire "anche se quasi al termine"
<glpiana> kasar, allora anzitutto vediamo di portare a terminae l'avanzamento. apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> !paste | kasar
<ubot-it> kasar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kasar> ........glpiana digitato ma non da nulla
<glpiana> kasar, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<max88> non mi da nulla
<kasar> fatto
<max88> dopo che ho fatto apt-get che faccio?
<kasar> ora devo cercare gli aggiornamenti immagino?
<delfino1983> buongiorno
<delfino1983> volevo sapere
<delfino1983> una info
<glpiana> kasar, ora sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> !enter | delfino1983
<ubot-it> delfino1983: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<delfino1983> per firmare il codice di condotta di ubuntu devo perforza usare ubuntu per creare il pgp key!?
<glpiana> max88, non confonderti coi messaggi che mando a kasar
<delfino1983> glpiana scusami :D
<max88> oops scusami
<glpiana> !chat | delfino1983
<ubot-it> delfino1983: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kasar> direi che ha finito
<glpiana> kasar, errori?
<kasar> sembra di no guarda http://paste.ubuntu.com/6282667/
<kasar> riavvio?
<glpiana> kasar, oki, riavvia e poi vediamo per l'audio
<kasar> va bene grazie
<floryn90> ciao a tutti
<floryn90> ragazzi, per caso vi ricordate come si blocca in blacklist il driver nouveau ?
<floryn90> io lo messo in /etc/modprobe.c/blacklist.conf ma niente
<floryn90> continua ad essere caricato
<michele_> ciao
<michele_> gentilmente mi aiutatea risolvere un problema? ho aggiornato alla 13.10 e mi ha chiesto di riavviare: adesso non riesco piu ad accedere a ubuntu
<michele_> qualcuno gentilmente mi piò aiutare a risolvere?
<ste86> glpiana, qualche suggerimento?
<glpiana> ste86, per il server dhcp?
<glpiana> michele_, accendi il pc e che fa?
<akis24> ciao
<michele_> niente,mi fa scegliere se voglio partire con ubuntu o win,scelgo ubuntu e dopo un po esce un cursore che lampeggia
<glpiana> michele_, mentre l'installazione è andata via liscia?
<michele_> si
<glpiana> michele_, installazione vera o roba tipo wubi?
<michele_> glpiana, mi ha chiesto di riavviare e da li non è piu partito
<michele_> no quella vera
<michele_> ho aggiornato dalla 13.04
<glpiana> michele_, oki, allora è in seguito all'avanzamento che non parte
<michele_> si
<glpiana> michele_, hai aggiornato col cd o col gestore aggiornamenti?
<michele_> gestore
<glpiana> cerca di essere preciso perchè io non so cosa hai fatto :)
<michele_> si scusa
<glpiana> oki, allora dal menu di scelta del sistema operativo dovresti poter scegliere di avviare col kernel precedente
<michele_> si
<glpiana> bene, dovresti scegliere l'ultimo kernel funzionante della 13.04. lo riconosci perchè il suo numero comincia per 3.0.8, mentre quello di 13.10 è 3.0.10
<michele_> 3.0.8-31 generic ?
<glpiana> sì può essere
<michele_> glpiana, la prima opzione è 3.11.0-12-generic
<glpiana> sì, 3.11 non 3.10
<michele_> ok,adesso vedo se parte con la 3.0.8-31 ?
<glpiana> devi scegliere un 3.8.qualcosa
<michele_> generic oppure modalità di ripristino ?
<michele_> glpiana, scelgo generic?
<akis24> generic michele_
<michele_> ok
<michele_> glpiana, idem, cursore chelampeggia
<glpiana> michele_, allora dai ctrl+alt+canc e scegli la recovery, anche del 3.11 va bene
<michele_> con ctr+alt+canc non si schioda
<glpiana> michele_, resetta allora
<michele_> glpiana, ok allora 3. modalità di ripristino..ci sono
<glpiana> michele_, vedi un elenco?
<michele_> si
<glpiana> michele_, una voce riguarda dpkg
<michele_> glpiana, si
<glpiana> scegli quella voce
<michele_> ok
<michele_> glpiana, fatto
<michele_> sono dinuovo nel menu
<glpiana> oki, fagli proseguire il normale avvio
<michele_> ok
<michele_> glpiana, ho fatto resume e dopo un po mi è riuscito il cursore lampeggiante. resetto e lo faccio ripartire?
<glpiana> se dai ctrl+alt+f1 che fa?
<michele_> nulla
<michele_> c'è sempre il cusore che lampeggia
<glpiana> michele_, ctrl+alt+canc?
<michele_> idem
<glpiana> michele_, niente da fare
<glpiana> michele_, usavi driver video particolari?
<michele_> glpiana, no
<glpiana> michele_, e una live della 13.10 l'avevi provata?
<michele_> glpiana, no
<gio94> salve h appena installato ubuntu 13.10 m ho dei problemi nell'installare la lingua italiana e i plugins per gli mp3, qualcuno mi sapreppe aiutare?
<michele_> glpiana, il problema è che non avevo fatto nemmeno il bk
<michele_> ed ho dei documenti importanti salvati
<glpiana> !ubuntuitaliano | gio94
<ubot-it> gio94: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<glpiana> !mp3 | gio94
<ubot-it> gio94: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<glpiana> michele_, vabbè almeno adesso sai che prima di far ste cose il backup va fatto. procurati una llive e fai il backup da lì. dopodichè fai partire l'installazione e procedi col ripristino
<michele_> glpiana, quindi mi devo scaricare la live della 13.10
<glpiana> michele_, e vedi se va, se non va neppure quella torni alla 13.04
<michele_> glpiana, quindi in questo momento la live è l'unica via giusto ?
<franco> ehi
<franco> ho appena installato ubuntu 13.10, ma all'avvio mi trovo con il puntatore del mouse invisibile... (esegue le funzioni click ecc, ma non riesco a vedere il cursore)
<michele_> glpiana, per salvare i dati, posso usare una live di altra distro ?
<franco> si che puoi. prova
<franco> nessuno può aiutarmi per il problema del mouse su 13.10 ??
<michele_> glpiana, mi trovo una live della lubuntu 13.04
<glpiana> michele_, va bene
<michele_> glpiana, la uso per salvare i dati in questo momento, poi mi scarico ubuntu e rifaccio il tutto
<glpiana> ok
<michele_> glpiana, giusto per curiosità, va bene qualsiasi distro linux per fare questa attività ?
<glpiana> sì
<michele_> glpiana, grazie mille
<chiara_> salve io uso ubuntu 13.10 mi è sparita l' icona che cliccando posso spegnere o sospendere il pc come fare  per riaverla?
<bilatino> Buona giornata
<bilatino> ho un problema con ubuntu 13,04 e ora con 13.10
<ste86> glpiana: si
<bilatino> quando la macchina va in sospensione al riavviao compare il destkop vuoto solo con lo sfondo
<bilatino> devo riavviare per riavere unity
<Atos> ho un problema con xubuntu 13.10 credo ci sia un bug nelle impostazioni del gestore energetico
<bilatino> C'è Qualche soluzione?
<glpiana> bilatino, la sospensione non è mai stata ben supportata da ubuntu
<lelemcmxc> ragazzi ma il fatto che non mi si vedono i video e le icone danno l'effetto ombra può dipendere dai driver della scheda video?
<bilatino> quindi devo lasciare sempre acceso?
<Atos> lelemcmxc: prima si vedevano i video?
<lelemcmxc> no
<Atos> che pc hai?
<lelemcmxc> la mia scheda è questa
<lelemcmxc> un pentium 4 2.40 ghz 2gb di ram
<lelemcmxc> Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02).
<glpiana> bilatino, per me puoi lasciarlo acceso o spegnerlo. ma dato il problema che ha con la sospensione, non mandarlo in sospensione
<lelemcmxc> il flash è istallato
<glpiana> lelemcmxc, che video?
<lelemcmxc> dico su youtube
<glpiana> !flash | lelemcmxc
<ubot-it> lelemcmxc: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<lelemcmxc> mi hanno consigliato di dare un comando che non ricordo
<lelemcmxc> questo è il risultato
<lelemcmxc> PCI (sysfs)  configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<lelemcmxc> ragazzi il flash l'ho istallato dal software center
<glpiana> lelemcmxc, è giusto che per la tua scheda intel il sistema stia usando il driver i915
<Atos> lelemcmxc: sudo apt-get --reinstall --purge install flashplugin-installer
<Atos> prova
<lelemcmxc> ok grazie!
<glpiana> lelemcmxc, in un terminale scrivi: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse
<glpiana> !paste | lelemcmxc
<ubot-it> lelemcmxc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lelemcmxc> riguardo le icone ombrate ?
<lelemcmxc> difetto del monitor?
<Atos> magari hai attivato qualche impstazione strana
<lelemcmxc> no dall'inizio era cosi
<lelemcmxc> provo il tuo comando ti faccio sapere
<lelemcmxc> devo eseguire da root?
<lelemcmxc> glpiana: il responso del tuo comando è questo--------> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe pebs bts cid xtpr
<Atos> si devi dare la pasw
<Atos> mettilo sul paste o ti mangia :D
<glpiana> lelemcmxc, se dopo il comando di Atos (e dopo aver riavviato il browser) ancora non va, segui la guida che ti ho indicato
<lelemcmxc> dopo il comando di atos mi riporta questo
<lelemcmxc> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   libbonobo2-0 libbonobo2-common libgconf2-4 libgif4 libgnome2-0 libgnome2-bin   libgnome2-common libgnomevfs2-0 libgnomevfs2-common libidl-common libidl0   liborbit2 linux-headers-3.8.0-19 linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic   
<glpiana> -.-
<Atos> asd
<glpiana> !paste | lelemcmxc
<ubot-it> lelemcmxc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Atos> prova a vedere se vanno i video ora
<lelemcmxc> niente tutto come prima
<glpiana> lelemcmxc, se non chiudi il browser non cambierà mai nulla
<lelemcmxc> quindi devo ridare il comando senza il browser aperto?
<glpiana> lelemcmxc, no, devi solo chiudero il browser completamente e poi riaprirlo
<glpiana> *chiudere
<lelemcmxc_> neinte da fare non va
<Atos> ma i video offline li vedi?
<Atos> .avi ecc
<lelemcmxc_> non ho provato, solo quelli su youtube non si vedono.
<lelemcmxc_> pure quelli su altri siti
<akis24> credo gli manchino parecchi codec ...
<lelemcmxc_> può darsi
<glpiana> lelemcmxc_, apri un terminale, visto che la guida non vuoi leggerla
<Atos> lol
<lelemcmxc_> è aperto, scusami la guida mi è sfuggita
<glpiana> lelemcmxc_, eh già ste guide che si nascondono -.-
<Atos> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<glpiana> lelemcmxc_, copia nel temrinale questo comando: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<lelemcmxc_> sempre con browser chiuso
<lelemcmxc_> ?
<lelemcmxc_> mi risponde questo: ii  flashplugin-installer                     11.2.202.310ubuntu0.13.04.1            i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<glpiana> lelemcmxc_, solo quello?
<lelemcmxc_> si
<glpiana> lelemcmxc_, scrivi: locate libflashplayer.so
<lelemcmxc_> aspetta anche questo: Il programma "ii" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando: apt-get install ii
<lelemcmxc_> provo ad eseguire
<glpiana> lelemcmxc_, no, quello è venuto fuori perchè hai scritto ii nel temrinale
<glpiana> scrivi il comando che ti ho detto
<lelemcmxc_> root@lelemcmxc-P4i65GV:/home/lelemcmxc# apt-get install ii Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   libbonobo2-0 libbonobo2-common libgconf2-4 libgif4 libgnome2-0 libgnome2-bin   libgnome2-common libgnomevfs2-0 libgnomevfs2-common libidl-common libidl0   liborb
<lelemcmxc_> dovrebbe averlo istallato
<Atos> glpiana: ma se mi scorro i log riesco a scriverci un libro comico tipo questi 10 min ? :D
<Eagle2> Dov'è la directory dei segnalibri di firefox, nella partizione di ubuntu?
<glpiana> lelemcmxc_, va eh allora fai quel che vuoi tu
<jester-> Eagle2: .mozilla
<lelemcmxc_> no i video non vanno
<Eagle2> si
<Atos> in home
<Atos> è nascosta
<Atos> fai ctrl+h
<Eagle2> Un attimo , non è più avviabile la partizione
<Atos> ...
<Eagle2> Dovrei recuperare almeno i segnalibri
<Eagle2> Sono in live con zorin
<Atos> Eagle2: https://support.mozilla.org/it/kb/Informazioni%20su%20Firefox%20Sync
<Atos> cmq è decriptata la cartella?
<Atos> non so prova a fare il ripristino
<lelemcmxc_> atos posso provare altro?
<Atos> la guida l'hai trovata?
<Eagle2> Al momento sono col cellulare irc
<lelemcmxc_> si
<Atos> seguila
<lelemcmxc_> ok grazie
<glpiana> Eagle2, monti il disco, apri la home, visualizzi i file nascosti. entri in .mozilla, poi in firefox, poi in qualcosa.default e lì dentro trovi places.sqlite che è il file dei segnalibri
<danyroma> Buona sera
<Eagle2> Sono nella home di zorin in live(ubuntu 13.04)
<glpiana> ma che è zorin?
<Eagle2> Zorin os
<glpiana> ah ecco, tutto è più chiaro ora
<Eagle2> Ubuntu modificato con grafica win
<Atos> devi andare nella home di ubintu
<Atos> ubuntu*
<danyroma> cerco qualcuno che mi possa dare una mano con il mio ubuntu 13.10 ho provato varie guide ma la scheda grafica sembra propio non voler funzionare correttamente
<Eagle2> di quella partizione che vorrei  recuperare
<Eagle2> Atos, in live funziona (CTRL+h)
<Eagle2> Nell'altra no
<jester-> danyroma: quale scheda
<Eagle2> Sono riuscito ad entrare nella cartella che volevo
<danyroma> geforce210
<jester-> danyroma: funza alla grande bsta mettere i driver da driver aggiuntivi
<Eagle2> E root mozilla!!!
<Silver_2> ciao ragazzi, uso windows 7 64 bit, ho appena scaricato ubuntu 13.10 64 bit .iso c'è un modo per poterlo installare direttamente da windows senza dover creare il dvd e senza pennetta flash?
<Silver_2> Vorrei avere un hdd multipartizionato con un dualboot all'avvio dal quale scegliere il sistema operativo
<Eagle2> Non posso accedere
<jester-> danyroma: no pvt
<danyroma> jester- ho provato
<danyroma> visto :D
<jester-> Silver_2: non c'è modo
<jester-> danyroma: cioè?
<danyroma> ho provato a metterli da impostazioni, ho anche tolto i nouveau, ma va tutto a scatti
<Eagle2> Atos, non ho i permessi per entrare nella cartella  .mozilla
<danyroma> quindi ho provato a scaricarli dal sito nvidia ma nada
<jester-> danyroma: non è che hai messo ppa per nvidia per caso
<lelemcmxc> atos ho seguito la guida, praticamente mi fa dare un comando in cui devo vedere se sono presenti alcuni pacchetti che nel caso devo rimuovere e reistallarli. siccome non erano presenti do il comando di reinstallazione. ti posto il responso?
<danyroma> jester- cioè?
<danyroma> non sono molto ferrato
<jester-> cioè da qualche guida ralocca hai aggiunto ppa
<jester-> !ppa | danyroma
<ubot-it> danyroma: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<danyroma> mmmm può essere
<jester-> danyroma: apri un terminale
<danyroma> ok
<jester-> danyroma: dpkg -l | grep nvidia  e incolla nel pastebin
<paolo> ciao.. scusate.. mi potete aiutare con l'istallazione
<jester-> !paste | danyroma
<ubot-it> danyroma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> paolo: scrivi il problema
<paolo> vorrei istallare ubuntu sostituendo completamente windows
<Eagle2> Sono a metà del mio problema
<jester-> paolo: è sconsigliabile ma basta che in fase diinstallazione scegli usa tutto il disco
<danyroma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6283183/
<danyroma> come vedi c'e il 304 perchè se metto il 319. 17 si inchioda tutto
<paolo> grazie jester..
<jester-> danyroma: col 304 non dovrebbe avere problemi
<danyroma>  ed invece si :(
<danyroma> a meno che a questo punto la scattosità non dipenda dal video....
<jester-> danyroma: riavvia, al menu grub pigi e , cerchi la riga con quit splash e dopo splash aggiungi nomodeset  quindi f!0 per partire
<jester-> f10
<jester-> danyroma: se hai un 32 bit si presume che il pc è vecchio quindi pure il video
<danyroma> allora riavvio
<danyroma>  e provo
<Eagle2> Grazie Atos
<Eagle2> sei andato via
<citrix> ciao
<Eagle2> Con una nuova istallazione, si può cambiare la cartella .mozilla con quella vecchia?
<glpiana> Eagle2, sì, copi e via
<Eagle2> quella recuperata
<Eagle2> per avere tutti i segna libri tutti come erano
<Eagle2> col move di gparted ho fatto na caxxata
<Eagle2> Le tavole mbr si sono scombussolate
<Eagle2> Devo reinstallare tutto da capo, cosi metto il 13.10
<danyroma> rieccomi
<danyroma> jester- sono tornato adesso sembra che è più veloce ma lo schermo rimane bloccato a 640x 480 4:3
<jester-> danyroma: usa nvidia-settings
<jester-> danyroma: fa un po vedere cosa risponde lspci | grep -i vga
<jester-> !paste | danyroma
<ubot-it> danyroma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<danyroma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6283297/
<Eagle2> Glpiana, il file sqlite come si apre?
<glpiana> Eagle2, non si apre. lo metti nella rispettiva cartella e al riavvio di firefox avrai i vecchi bookmark
<jester-> danyroma: getconf LONG_BIT
<Eagle2> Ah ok
<danyroma> 32
<Eagle2> Copio tutta la cartella
<Eagle2> .mozilla
<jester-> danyroma: apri nvidia-settings
<Eagle2> I permessi li ho fatti con sudo nautilus
<Eagle2> Per visionare all'interno
<Eagle2> Glpiana grazie
<jester-> Eagle2: e da quando servono permessi per vionare quacosa nella home
<jester-> visionare*
<danyroma> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/6283311/
<jester-> danyroma: il driver non è caricato
<danyroma> devo fare qualcos altro prima
<jester-> non sta usando nvidia
<danyroma>  a ecco.....
<danyroma>  allora la stessa dovrebbe valere per il 319
<jester-> danyroma: prova a dare sudo modprobe nvidia
<jester-> danyroma: 304 per la 210 è giusto
<jester-> lè vecia
<danyroma> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<danyroma> ops scusa
<danyroma> dovevo usare pastebin
<jester-> danyroma: che hhai fatto? lo hai disinstalalto?
<Eagle2> glpiana la cartella .mozilla era con un punto rosso col la X bianca in mezzo,  è non mi faceva entrare
<danyroma> no :(
<jester-> danyroma: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<Eagle2> Ho fatto sudo nautilus è sono entrato
<glpiana> Eagle2, sì, normali problemi di permessi
<danyroma> fatto
<Eagle2> Ho fatto anche ctrl+h
<jester-> danyroma: ha gia instalalto?
<glpiana> Eagle2, quando vai a metterla nella tua home, controlla che il proprietario sia il tuo utente
<Eagle2> Cmq nella home c'è tutto nascosto
<danyroma> ha finito il comando ....
<jester-> danyroma: cioè?
<jester-> on fa cosi alla svelta
<danyroma> per rinstallarlo corretto che devo fare?
<jester-> danyroma: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<danyroma> ok fatto
<jester-> quindi enter
<danyroma> fatto diche che lo ha reistallato
<jester-> mah
<jester-> danyroma: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Eagle2> Passerò un pomeriggio al pc per manutenzione
<danyroma> questi sono gli ultimi comandi che mi hai dato, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6283355/
<danyroma> scusami veramente mi sento propio una capra :(
<jester-> danyroma: reboot
<danyroma> rebootto e torno
<lelemcmxc> ragazzi perchè non mi fa trasportare il file .so nella directory? devo istallare il plugin del flash
<jester-> lelemcmxc: non si installa copiandolo
<lelemcmxc> come si fa?
<jester-> lelemcmxc: ma da apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jester-> lelemcmxc: sudo  apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<lelemcmxc> do questo comando e basta?
<jester-> o da sofware center
<jester-> lelemcmxc: dopo dato il comando se dici il rosario male non fa
<lelemcmxc> siccome già ho seguito una guida per il plugin del flash, mi fa dare un comando da cui ricavo un link in cui posso scaricare il file del plugin. adesso non so se l'ha istallato automaticamente
<lelemcmxc> comunque da questo link mi estraeva questo file tar.gz e sul forum ho letto che bisogna aprirlo e segiore le istruzioni
<lelemcmxc> seguire*
<jester-> lelemcmxc: e 4 sudo  apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jester-> altrimenti usa la guida farlocca
<lelemcmxc> dando il comando mi dice che non ha istallato niente.
<jester-> metti quello che c'è nel terminale nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | lelemcmxc
<ubot-it> lelemcmxc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lelemcmxc> scusa l'ignoranza che sarebbe il pastebin
<jester-> !paste | lelemcmxc
<ubot-it> lelemcmxc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lelemcmxc> ok l'ho incollato cosa devo fare adesso
<lelemcmxc> ?
<lelemcmxc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6283416/
<jester-> lelemcmxc: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jester-> lelemcmxc: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<jester-> il secondo
<lelemcmxc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6283434/
<jester-> lelemcmxc: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<lelemcmxc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6283455/
<lelemcmxc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6283455/
<jester-> lelemcmxc: dovrebbe andare
<jester-> non ci sono conflitti
<lelemcmxc> riavvio il browser e vedo se mi si vedono i video?
<jester-> lelemcmxc: rm -r .macromedia
<jester-> lelemcmxc: mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak
<lelemcmxc> do questi due comandi?
<danyroma> jaster- allora ho riavviato, poi ho fatto nvidia settings e mi dava gli errori di prima, quindi sono andato in driver aggiuntivi ed ho tolto i 304 e messo i 319, riavviato adesso e 1440 x 900, ora come controllo che i driver in uso sono i 319?
<jester-> lsmod
<jester-> lsmod | grep nvidia
<lelemcmxc> jester niente i video non mi si vedono ancora
<jester-> lelemcmxc: su youtube?
<lelemcmxc> si
<danyroma> non da nessuna risposta
<jester-> lelemcmxc: sudo apt-get clean
<jester-> danyroma: come dire che non c'è i nvidia. sei sicuro di avere ubintu originale?
<lelemcmxc> nessuna risposta
<jester-> lelemcmxc: se apri nvidia-settings?
<lelemcmxc> non ho nvidia ho la intel
<lelemcmxc> ti devo dire modello scheda video?
<jester-> lelemcmxc: madu
<jester-> lelemcmxc: ma trolli o cosa
<danyroma> nvidia settings era per me credo :D
<jester-> hai incollato lspci | grep -i vga e c'era la nvidia 210
<lelemcmxc> ti sei sbagliato a riportare l'utente
<jester-> chiedo scuda si era per lelemcmxc
<jester-> chiedo scuda si era per danyroma
<jester-> danyroma: ho visto gt210 ma lo strano è che non carica il drivere e dice pure di non avelro
<danyroma> ma figurati se trollo, accetto che mi dici che sono una scarpa ma trollo propio no
<danyroma> :D
<jester-> danyroma: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<lelemcmxc> jester a me i video youtube non vanno. se non hai altro da dirmi chiudo
<danyroma> posto?
<jester-> lelemcmxc: hai dato i due comandi e riaperto ff?
<jester-> danyroma: no aggiungi nvidia in fondo
<lelemcmxc> si non mi diceva niente ai comandi
<jester-> e salva
<danyroma> k
<jester-> lelemcmxc: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<danyroma> fatto
<jester-> danyroma: lsmod | grep nouveau
<lelemcmxc> ma questi comandi che mi stai dando li devo dare a browser chiuso? perche prima mi hanno detto di fare così
<jester-> lelemcmxc: va riavviato firefox
<danyroma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6283504/
<jester-> riavviare = chiudere e riaprire
<danyroma> nouveau ancora sta li maledetto
<jester-> danyroma: sta usando il muvò
<danyroma> ma non è spuntato lui
<danyroma> ed dovrei averlo rimosso
<jester-> danyroma: hai pure detto di averlo tolto
<danyroma>  e di da terminale
<danyroma> si*
<jester-> danyroma: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<danyroma> sudo purge remove... una cosa cosi
<jester-> no serve levarlo
<lelemcmxc> jester niente non vanno ancora. i video su youtube appaiono verdi e rosa inguardabili.
<danyroma> aperto gedit
<Eagle2> Il comando per lista canali qual'è?
<mivk> ciao come posso scannerizzare i negativi con ebuntu? ho un epson perfection photo, ma non riesco a far attivare la luce dedicata per i negativi
<mivk> il programma dedicato epson co ubuntu non funge
<jester-> lelemcmxc: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<jester-> lelemcmxc: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<jester-> danyroma: cerca la riga con queit spalsh
<jester-> danyroma: aggiungi nomoset dopo spalsh e prima di "
<jester-> danyroma: nomodeset
<danyroma> k
<danyroma> "quiet splash nomodeset" cosi giusto?
<jester-> sui salva
<danyroma> fatto
<jester-> danyroma: sudo update-grub
<jester-> danyroma: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<danyroma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6283556/ quello che mi ha restituito
<jester-> danyroma: sudo reboot
<danyroma> rebottooo grazie del tuo tempo ... mo torno
<danyroma> :D
<danyroma_> rieccolo
<danyroma_> tornato a 640
<danyroma_> e se do nvidia-settings mi da lo stesso errore di prima
<danyroma_> jester-
<jester-> eh
<danyroma_> come prima tornato a 640
<jester-> lmod | grep nvidia
<jester-> lsmod
<danyroma_> e se faccio nvidia-settings dice che non lo ho
<danyroma_> lmod | grep nvidia
<danyroma_> o solo lmod
<jester->  danyroma_ lsmpd | grep nouveau
<jester-> lsmod
<jester->  danyroma_ hai usato il .run da sito nvidia?
<danyroma_> si ma non mi si istalla
<danyroma_> ti dico che ho fatto
<jester->  danyroma_ lsmod | grep nouveau
<danyroma_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6283615/
<danyroma_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6283615/
<jester-> secondo me hia fatto qualche vaccata da guide farlocche
<jester-> !ripristino | danyroma_
<ubot-it> danyroma_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<danyroma_> ripristino e poi torno?
<lelemcmxc> niente jester neanche con quelle due guide.
<jester-> !ripristino | lelemcmxc
<ubot-it> lelemcmxc: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<danyroma_> jester solo una cosa.... come si istalla un file . run..... non vorrei che non l'ho istallato bene
<danyroma_> ho non l'ho istallato propio.....
<danyroma_> che confusione
<jester-> danyroma_: ripristina
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Mi è successo un problemone
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Non funziona più la tastiera
<lelemcmxc> i dati vengono persi giusto?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens>  non funziona più la tastiera
<lelemcmxc> io comunque ho istallato più volte sul mio pc sia lubuntu che ubuntu e mi dava sempre questi problemi.
<lelemcmxc> con i video
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Che problemi
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Ragazzi non va la tastiera
<maxoo83> Salve qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<maxoo83> Quando faccio partire l'installazione dal dvd di xubuntu non mi esce un setup, ma una semplice riga di comando
<jester-> maxoo83: ??
<maxoo83> c'è qualche comando da scrivere per far partire l'installazione?
<jester-> maxoo83: facendo il boot da dvd?
<maxoo83> si
<jester-> maxoo83: sicuro di aver scritto la iso e non copiata'
<maxoo83> mi parte uno screen con il logo di xubuntu
<maxoo83> poi se ne va e esce questa riga di comando
<jester-> mai visto apparire una riga di comando
<jester-> maxoo83: controllato md5sum?
<jester-> !md5sum | maxoo83
<ubot-it> maxoo83: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<maxoo83> dove mi dice di digitare help per i comandi
<jester->  maxoo83 c'è initramfs?
<maxoo83> si
<jester-> maxoo83: pc bello vecchio?
<maxoo83> si
<maxoo83> un celeron 633mhz
<jester-> maxoo83: dalla 13.10 è calata ancora la retrocompatibilità. ripega su 12.04
<jester-> ripiega
<maxoo83> quindi devo scaricare un altro ? ho una versione di un paio di anni fa di limeware potrebbe andare?
<maxoo83> oppure kubuntu 10.04
<jester-> maxoo83: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<jester-> maxoo83: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<jester-> maxoo83: ì386 e non amd64
<maxoo83> si si su questo non c'è dubbio
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ciao a tutti. Remildo ci sei?
<B1Z24Rr0N3> io vorrei sapere se qualcuno ha convertito un disco con gpt a msdos
<jester-> !tizio | B1Z24Rr0N3
<ubot-it> B1Z24Rr0N3: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<B1Z24Rr0N3> grazie. cercavo un "tizio" a ui stavo dando suggerimenti ieri.
<B1Z24Rr0N3> qualcuno ha convertito un disco con gpt a msdos?
<massy> salve
<dudu_> ciao se masterizzo su DVD la distro ubuntu spengo il pc e faccio partire da DVD POSSO PROVARLO!?
<jester-> dudu_: ooh yess
<dudu_> posso su stesso dvd masterizzare ubuntu e ubuntu GNOME!?
<delfino1983> salve
<dudu_> posso su stesso dvd masterizzare ubuntu e ubuntu GNOME!?
<delfino1983> qualcuno di voi mi aiuta a firmare il codice di condotta!?
<jester-> dudu_: si
<jester-> delfino1983: chiedi su #ubuntu-it-doc
<dudu_> e poi come si fa !? foglio masterizzare UBUNTU UNITY E UBUNTU GNOME per sapere poi quale installare sulla macchina!
<dudu_> e poi come si fa !? foglio masterizzare UBUNTU UNITY E UBUNTU GNOME per sapere poi quale installare sulla macchina!!?
<dudu_> e poi come si fa !? foglio masterizzare UBUNTU UNITY E UBUNTU GNOME per sapere poi quale installare sulla macchina!!?
<jester-> dudu_: ubuntu è unoty e gnome è i risciusciabile installando gnome-session-fallback
<cristian_c> !ripeti | dudu_
<ubot-it> dudu_: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<jester-> dudu_: la iso cno gnome di serie non esiste piu
<dudu_> ma la distro ubuntu gnome 13.10 io l'ho scaricata!
<dudu_> e voglio provare le due per decidere
<jester-> dudu_: ma va?
<fax94_> Buonasera. Recentemente ho acquistato un Notebook HP Pavilion 15. Questo possiede il sistema UEFI. Ho installato inizialmente Ubuntu 12.04 LTS in dual boot seguendo la guida ufficiale per i sistemi EFI. Non ho riscontrato problemi se non per il fatto che non mi riconosceva la scheda di rete Wireless. Chiedendo aiuto in questa chat mi è stato detto di aspettare la versione 13.10 in quanto questa supportava le schede di rete Realtek (R
<jester-> dudu_: link
<fax94_> osì ho fatto, e effettivamente il wifi andava già dal LiveCD. il problema l'ho riscontrato quando all'avvio partiva windows 8.
<dudu_> te lo invio
<fax94_> inserendo il LiveCD mi da un errore uguale a quello riportato in questa pagina: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362077/graphics-dont-work-after-installing-13-10-on-hp-pavillion-15  Qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi?
<jester-> fax94_: efi è supportato dalla 12.10 64 bit in avanti
<dudu_> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/ubuntu-gnome
<dudu_> il link di gnome http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/ubuntu-gnome
<dudu_> visto esiste!
<jester-> dudu_: e dove sta il problema
<fax94_> jester- leggi tutto il mio problema non fermarti alle prime righe. ho riscontrato il problema grafico nella 13.10
<jester-> dudu_: provi e decidi
<fax94_> non nella 12.04
<fax94_> e comunque nella 12.04 LTS andava tutto a parte il Wifi in quanto mancavano i Driver.
<dudu_> appunto e volevo sapere se stavano entrambi su stesso DVD
<dudu_> !
<jester-> <fax94_> osì ho fatto, e effettivamente il wifi andava già dal LiveCD. il problema l'ho riscontrato quando all'avvio partiva windows 8.
<dudu_> si masterizza come ISO!?
<jester-> !iso | dudu_
<ubot-it> dudu_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> fax94_, il desktop compare se prima di avviare l'so colleghi il cavo ethernet?
<dudu_> si masterizza come ISO SU DVD!?
<fax94_> inserendo il LiveCD mi da un errore uguale a quello riportato in questa pagina: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362077/graphics-dont-work-after-installing-13-10-on-hp-pavillion-15
<fax94_> facendolo partire come Try Ubuntu per utilizzare il Boot Repair
<cristian_c> fax94_, eh, ma la domanda era un'altra
<fax94_> quello non ho provato a dire la verita..
<cristian_c> fax94_, fallo
<jester-> fax94_: quindi insatallato e va in low?
<fax94_> installato ma non parte il bootloader.
<fax94_> quindi volevo provare con boot repair (nella 12.04 avevo risolto cosi)
<jester-> fax94_: devi fare il ripristino boot loader come da guida
<fax94_> appunto.
<jester-> !uefi | fax94_
<ubot-it> fax94_: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<fax94_> ma quando metto dentro il LiveCD e premo "try Ubuntu" mi chiede di far partire in Low Graphics Mode.. e poi schermo nero.
<jester-> fax94_: spiegati meglio, è installato il sistema o no
<fax94_> si è installato.
<jester-> e che centra il livecd
<fax94_> non parte il grub! parte windows diretto. quindi da livecd volevo far partire il boot repair. cosi avevo fatto con la scorsa versione.
<jester-> fax94_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair/ ti fai il cd e lo usi come da guida
<jester-> fax94_: nella live normale non c'è il repair
<jester-> se non leggi le guide
<cristian_c> fax94_, quindi non c'entra nulla la compatibilità hardware, è un problema del bootloader
<fax94_> l'ho fatto con il 12.04 LTS da live seguendo proprio una guida ufficiale.
<fax94_> comunque va be.. provo come dici tu.. a me sembra sia un problema di boot che di hardware..
<jester-> fax94_: 12.04 live non ripristina efi
<dudu_> se metto CHIUDI DISCO anche se è RW non si può + rimasterizzare!?
<jester-> prendi per il culo o cosa
<dudu_> se metto CHIUDI DISCO anche se è RW non si può + rimasterizzare!?
<cristian_c> !ripeti | dudu_
<ubot-it> dudu_: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<jester-> !uefi | fax94_ paragarfo ripristino boot loader
<ubot-it> fax94_ paragarfo ripristino boot loader: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> ubot-it:  hai sbagliato canale
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> dudu_:  hai sbagliato canale
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, ciao
<CaprettaD> Ciao cristian_c  ci si becca sempre :-D
<fax94_> jester- ora provo con il cd di boot repair , poi ti so dire.
<danyroma> chi mi spiega come istallare un file .run?
<cristian_c> danyroma, che .run?
<CaprettaD> O.o
<cristian_c> danyroma, è un eseguibile, si esegue e basta
<jester-> !ripristino | danyroma
<ubot-it> danyroma: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<danyroma> jester non mi si è ripristinato nulla
<danyroma>  sto come prima :(
<jester-> danyroma: se h problemi con nvidia hai pacioccato qualcosa
<jester-> non è possibile che carichi nuvò pure rimosso
<danyroma> infatti se gli dico di disistallarlo adesso mi dice che non lo pùò eliminare perchè non c'e
<danyroma> ma se non c'e da dove spita lo poglia?
<cristian_c> danyroma, ?
<jester-> danyroma: dopo ilfatto il ripristino l'os è come nuovo quindi va attivato il nvidia da driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> danyroma: appnuto che hai ripristinato una cippa
<jester-> se lo avessi fatto ci sarebbe solo il nouveau
<danyroma> ho seguito quello che diceva la guida mount -o remaunt,rw /
<danyroma> remount
<jester-> danyroma: e sarebbe un ripristino di sistema?
<cristian_c> danyroma, reinstalla
<cristian_c> danyroma, poi non tocchi più niente
<danyroma>  mesà che reistallo che capra che sono -.-
<danyroma> e se non va manco torno a windoz pallottoliere e segnali di fumo!
<danyroma> ma toglietemi una curiosità però il maledetto . run scaricato da nvidia io ci clicco sopra 2 volte si apre gedit poi la finestra di gedit cambia colore in modo alternato grigio chiaro e grigio scuro e  non fa altro e normale?
<jester-> danyroma: va feramato x e poi lanciarlo con ./sticass.run dopo aver dato i permessi +x
<danyroma> umhhh non ho capito un h li fermo con la x.... ma la x non chiude?
<jester-> danyroma: dovresti leggere la guida sul sito
<danyroma> la guida di nvidia dici?
<jester-> e poi non andrà daccordo col kernel ubuntu, current & co sono gli stessi moddati per il kernel ubuntu
<jester-> mica che li sono inventati
<danyroma> Istruzioni per l'installazione: una volta scaricato il driver, passare alla directory che contiene il pacchetto e installarlo eseguendo, come radice, sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-319.17-pkg1.run
<jester-> danyroma: scommetto che hai pacioccato con ppa il quale ha cambiato delle librerire e se non ripristini o reinstalli rimano con un os sciuancato
<jester-> rimani*
<jester-> non è un pacchetto
<jester-> è un sorgente
<danyroma> che OO
<jester-> os = operative system
<danyroma> ma perche non mi son fatto un bilico di affari miei?
<cristian_c> danyroma, succede quando si vuole smanettare troppo, ehehe
<cristian_c> senza avere le competenze
<danyroma> beh non è che volevo smanettare chissa cosa solo istallare i driver della scheda video
<cristian_c> danyroma, peccato che i driver non si installano così
<danyroma> mo vabbe che sono gnurant ma con winnoz mi riusciva una cosa semplice cosi
<cristian_c> danyroma, tutto quello che ti serve lo trovi nei repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> danyroma, non seguendo guide a caso prese sul web
<cristian_c> danyroma, ad esempio, io avrei letto il wiki, invece di complicarmi la guida
<cristian_c> !wiki | danyroma
<ubot-it> danyroma: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> !repo
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<cristian_c> *la vita
<cristian_c> XD
<danyroma> wiki.ubuntu....  allora fa le guide fatte cosi ecco preche mi sono rovinato :(
<fax94_> jester cristian_c potete ancora aiutarmi?
<fax94_> sono riuscito ad accedere ad ubuntu
<fax94_> nella modalita low graphics credo.
<fax94_> è tutto un terminale e ho inserito username e password.. ora cosa devo fare per ripristinare la grafica normale ? è versione 13.10
<cristian_c> fax94_, che cosa hai fatto, esattamente?
<fax94_> allora.. il grub direttamente non parte, ma premendo f9 all'avvio ( OS boot Manager ) ho scelto ubuntu, e a quel punto è comparso il grub. selezionando UBUNTU mi è comparso quest'errore: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362077/graphics-dont-work-after-installing-13-10-on-hp-pavillion-15
<fax94_> io pero son riuscito ad entrare in low graphics mode ed ho una schermata nera come da terminale.
<fax94_> ora vorrei riuscire a far funzionare ubuntu correttamente con l'interfaccia grafica.
<cristian_c> fax94_, dico, cosa hai fatto prima che uscissero tutti questi casini
<fax94_> Recentemente ho acquistato un Notebook HP Pavilion 15. Questo possiede il sistema UEFI. Ho installato inizialmente Ubuntu 12.04 LTS in dual boot seguendo la guida ufficiale per i sistemi EFI. Non ho riscontrato problemi se non per il fatto che non mi riconosceva la scheda di rete Wireless. Chiedendo aiuto in questa chat mi è stato detto di aspettare la versione 13.10 in quanto questa supportava le schede di rete Realtek (RTL 8188ee n
<cristian_c> fax94_, hai fatto ciò che ti ho suggerito?
<fax94_> iinstallata la 13.10 mi ha dato questi problemi grafici.
<cristian_c> fax94_, hai fatto ciò che ti ho suggerito?
<cristian_c> fax94_, prendi una live, attacca il cavo e metti il dvd nel lettore
<fax94_> ma mi si collega in wifi! perchè devo usare un ethernet?
<fax94_> spiegatemi almeno capisco anche perche faccio certe cose, non voglio rimanere ignorante in materia a vita.
<cristian_c> fax94_, fai questa prova
<cristian_c> fax94_, poi, semmai, se ne parla
<fax94_> va be. mi tocca andare offline. l'unico ethernet che ho è quello collegato al fisso dal quale sto scrivendo.
<fax94_> a dopo. ti farò sapere come va.
<fax94> cristian_c son tornato. niente. stesso errore di prima
<cristian_c> fax94, cosa hai fatto?
<fax94> ho collegato un cavo ethernet, poi ho provato ad avviare ubuntu da macchina, e mi da errore grafico.
<fax94> poi ho riprovato sempre con l'ethernet attaccato
<cristian_c> fax94, senza dvd?
<fax94> e ho avviato il live cd
<fax94> e anche li errore grafico
<cristian_c> fax94, quindi il wireless non c'entra una mazza con il problema
<fax94> è quello che provo a ripetere da quando sono entrato in questa chat. secondo me il problema è hardware! il wifi con la 13.10 va perfettamente.
<pippone> ciao ragazzi, sto impazzendo con un problema apparentemente banale
<cristian_c> fax94, peccato, tu avessi parlato sempre di problema wifi, quindi hai dato informazioni utili e fuorvianti
<cristian_c> *inutili
<pippone> ho fatto un casino su una versione di ubuntu 12, l'ho cercato di fare un upgrade ma è andato male e non si avvia, ora sto cercando con un dvd della versione 13 di fare l'upgrade ma mi chiede solo di cancellare la versione precedente e di reinstallare la nuova... come faccio per fare l'upgrade da dvd, è possibile?
<fax94> ho provato a spiegare al meglio il mio problema.. ho scritto anche piu di una volta di leggere bene i 4 messaggi di spiegazione del problema.
<cristian_c> pippone, di quale upgrade parli?
<pippone> dalla versione 12 alla 13
<cristian_c> fax94, appunto, hai scritto cose che non servivano
<cristian_c> facendo intendere altro
<cristian_c> fax94, il problema è di driver video?
<fax94> immagino di si..
<cristian_c> fax94, ok, il grub compare, quindi la soluzione è abbastanza ovvia
<cristian_c> fax94, usa l'opzione nomodeset
<cristian_c> fax94, fai una prova in live
<fax94> magari è ovvia per te che utilizzi ubuntu da anni, per me che lo utilizzo da circa 2 settimane forse no. nomodeset non so neanche cos'e
<fax94> tantomeno so cosa significa "fare una prova" in live
<cristian_c> fax94, lol, non è quello che hai fatto prima?
<cristian_c> fax94, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<pippone> cristian_c sto cercando fare l'upgrade dalla 12 alla 13 tramite il dvd, solo che tra le opzioni non mi compare quella di upgrade ma solo di cancellare la versione precedente e di installare la nuova, io invece vorrei mantenere i dati
<cristian_c> pippone, beh, non farla da dvd
<cristian_c> pippone, ma sopratutto, perché vuoi farla?
<fax94> ok ora ho capito cosa intendi per live. il dubbio comunque resta per il nomodeset
<fax94> sei in grado di spiegarmi come usare questa opzione? e cosa devo fare con questa opzione?
<fax94> non so neanche dove andarla a cercare dato che tutto quello che mi compare è una schermata nera di terminale.
<pippone> cristian_c, ho fatto un casino sulla 12, ho tentato un upgrade ed ora non si avvia, non riesco ad avviarla e l'ultima speranza era di fare un upgrade alla 13
<cristian_c> fax94, credo tu legga poco il wiki, ti linko la guida
<fax94> grazie. non ho MAI letto il wiki.
<cristian_c> fax94, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<cristian_c> fax94, eh, invece dovresti iniziare a farlo
<cristian_c> pippone, la soluzione al casino non è l'upgrade
<cristian_c> pippone, prova a fare un ripristino
<pippone> e come si fa?
<cristian_c> pippone, o un bel reinstall se hai spippolato con i repository
<pippone> cristian_c, come si fa? :(
<cristian_c> !ripristino | pippone
<ubot-it> pippone: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fax94> avrei iniziato gia da tempo se ci fossero guide ufficiali che spieghino come installare ubuntu senza inciampare sempre in mille problemi.
<pippone> cristian_c, si c'ho spippolato :(
<danyroma> jester- son tornato
<fax94> le guide del sito italiano del sistema UEFI dicono metà del procedimento ad esempio
<cristian_c> !installazione | fax94
<ubot-it> fax94: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> fax94, ecco la guida ufficiale
<cristian_c> XD
<danyroma>  sono nella live di ubuntu
<Zanco> Salve..
<pippone> cristian_c, ecco perfetto... il problema è proprio questo... quando avvio da cd non mi esce la voce "aggiorna ubuntu...." ma solo elimina la versione precedente e insatalla la nuova!
<Zanco> Ho chiesto anche sta mattina ma poi ho avuto qualche problema di connessione..
<cristian_c> pippone, io andrei con un bel reinstall
<cristian_c> pippone, backup e ricominci da zero
<danyroma> cristian_c io sto ristallando tutto
<Zanco> vorrei modificare il grub in modo che venga selezionato winz di default invece che ubuntu..
<pippone> cristian_c, e perdo tutto :(
<Zanco> come posso fare?
<cristian_c> pippone, backup
<cristian_c> pippone, non ho spippolato io
<jester-> Zanco: rte l'ho scritto stamattina come fare
<danyroma> quindi quando finisco di istallare mi consigli di non mettere i driver della casa
<Zanco> eh ma come lo trovo?
<pippone> cai cai
<cristian_c> danyroma, e fai bene, ma poi non toccare più niente
<Zanco> mi si è disconnesso il pc e non riuscivo più ad accedere..
<pippone> addio per sempre!
<jester-> Zanco: winz che n di voce è nel menu
<Zanco> la quinta..
<jester-> Zanco: sudo gedit /etc/defaut/grub
<Zanco> passo questo ed ho finito?
<jester-> Zanco: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<jester-> Zanco: non disquisire esegui e basta
<jester-> o esci dal canale
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> che ti facciamo accompagrnare dagli altri 2
<Zanco> ora?
<jester-> accompagnare*
<cristian_c> eh, che bella compagnia XD
<Zanco> mi si è aperta una finestra..
<jester-> GRUB_DEFAULT=0 diventa  GRUB_DEFAULT=4
<jester-> cristian_c: pare siano tutti compagni di merende
<jester-> se non lo sono c'è da piangere
<Zanco> ma da terminal basta che passi GRUB_DEFAULT=4?
<Zanco> La finestra che mi si è aperta è inutile?
<jester-> Zanco  sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<jester-> GRUB_DEFAULT=0 diventa  GRUB_DEFAULT=4
<Zanco> calma..
<Zanco> io sono sul terminal dopo aver passato la prima stringa che mi hai dato..
<jester-> non ti affaticare
<jester-> Zanco  sudo gedit /etc/default/grub  che succede
<jester-> sta fondendo il pc?
<Zanco> mi stampa delle cose tra cui vari errori e mi apre un'altra finestra..
<Zanco> di un gedit intitolato grub..
<jester-> GRUB_DEFAULT=0 diventa  GRUB_DEFAULT=4
<Zanco> ma cos'è questa cosa che continui a scrivere????
<jester-> Zanco: LA MODIFICA CHE DEVI FARE
<jester-> NELL'ALTRA FINESTRA
<Zanco> ma dove che non mi compare da nessuna parte grub_default!!
<jester-> non bisogna essere un genio per capirlo
<Zanco> scusa,se l'avessi saputo fare da solo non avrei chiesto..
<Zanco> se non ti va di darmi una mano fa nulla..
<jester-> Zanco: si è aperto un editor o no
<Zanco> si..
<Zanco> vuoto!!
<jester-> Zanco  sudo gedit /etc/default/grub  non puo essere vuoto
<Zanco> non può ma lo è!!
<Zanco> l'editor che mi esce è vuoto!
<jester-> è vuoto solo per i bimbimikia che trollano
<jester-> o che sbagliano a scrivere non usando il copia incolla
<Zanco> invece lo era pur avendolo copiato giusto..
<Zanco> infatti una volta chiuso mi si è aperto quello che dicevi tu..
<jester-> bslle
<Zanco> senza che facessi nulla..
<jester-> aaah bisognava chiuderlo
<jester-> pensa te
<Zanco> non vedo perchè tu debba prendere in giro visto che se non sbaglio questa è una chat per aiutare..
<Zanco> comunque grazie..
<Zanco> buona serata a tutti
<Zanco> jester..
<Zanco> ho appena provato a riavviare dopo aver salvato e non funziona..
<jester-> Zanco  sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Zanco> il cursore è sempre su ubuntu,prima voce..
<jester-> GRUB_DEFAULT=0 diventa  GRUB_DEFAULT=4
<jester-> Zanco: salva e dai sudo update-grub
<jester-> o non sa che è cambiato
<Zanco> ok..riprovo..
<remildo> ciao belli
<remildo> buona sera a tutti
<remildo> avrei bisogno di supporto per l-istallazione di una distro
<remildo> in particolare supporto per partizioni
<remildo> qualcuno avrebbe voglia di aiutarmi??
<remildo> per favore
<remildo> nessuno??
<jester-> remildo: che distro
<remildo> kubuntu
<remildo> ciao jester
<remildo> ma mi serve aiuto per le partizioni
<remildo> vorrei fare una parte del disco home dove poter mettere i files e non doverli salvare ogni volta che formatto
<remildo> hai voglia?
<jester-> remildo: dovrei vedere come sei messo adesso
<remildo> cioe?
<jester-> come è partizionato il disco
<remildo> e come faccio a farti vedere?
<jester-> remildo: sei sullo stesso pc?
<jester-> e da quale sistema
<remildo> no pero accedo alla chat subito dal laptop in questione ok?
<remildo> due min di pazienza
<jester-> remildo: da winz?
<remildo> nono
<remildo> ci avevo ubuntu
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ciao remildo.
<remildo> ciao bizzarrr tutto ok?
<B1Z24Rr0N3> hai risolto il problema della partizione con LUKS ?
<remildo> non ho capito
<remildo> avevo un problema di encrypt
<remildo> e l-ho risolto
<remildo> ora avrei bisogno di supporto per le partizioni
<remildo> mi aiuti?
<remildo> perche io sempre quando installo una distro metto usa intero disco e vorrei questa volta partizionarlo per bene
<cristian_c> !partizioni | remildo
<ubot-it> remildo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<remildo> grazie cristian ma c-ho gia provato svariate volte
<cristian_c> remildo, e qual è il problema allora? La guida l'hai letta?
<jester-> il problema è che chiedi aiuto  ma non vai oltre
<remildo> capisco
<remildo> grazie raga
<jester-> remildo: ti ho chiesto di fare una csa e ti sei attaccato a B1Z24Rr0N3
<remildo> no jester stavo installando firefox sulla live
<remildo> e mi stavo connettendo dalla macchinain questione
<jester-> c'è gia
<remildo> no non ce fidati di me
<remildo> non dico cassate
<remildo> ed e pure molto lento
<jester-> come c'è gparted se usi ubuntu
<jester-> se usi altra distro è altro paio di maniche
<remildo> amico jester
<remildo> sono in live di KUBUNTU
<remildo> e mi sto connettendo a questa chat dalla macchina su cui devo fare ste partizioni
<remildo> sto chiudendo qui
<remildo> ritorno in un attimo
<remildo> eccomi jester
<remildo> sono tutto tuo
<remildo> apro terminale e digito?
<jester-> remildo: devi aprire editor partizioni e postare la foto del desktop
<remildo> aprire editor di part l'ho aperto
<remildo> e poi se clicco stamp non mi fa la foto
<jester-> remildo: ksnapshot
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<remildo> ok arrivo
<remildo> caspita che lento
<remildo> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/q41o.png/  ecco
<remildo> jester-
<jester-> remildo: per avere la home separata bisogna rifare tutto
<remildo> perfetto lo si puo fare mentre installo la distro?
<jester-> remildo: segare tutto e fare una per / altra per home e altra per swap
<jester-> lo puoi fare adesso da li
<remildo> bene
<remildo> mentre continuo a usare firefox e a chattare con te?
<jester-> remildo: si
<remildo> ti ricordo che sono da live di kubuntu
<remildo> bene
<jester-> remildo: destro su tutto quello che vedi e fai delete
<remildo2> fatto
<remildo2> poi
<jester-> remildo2: adesso desto su spazio non allocato e crea
<remildo2> perfetto
<jester-> remildo2: 20480 mb
<jester-> remildo2: ext4
<remildo2> in size?
<jester-> remildo2: 20480 mb
<jester-> remildo2: ext4
<remildo2> ok 20480 MiB ext4
<remildo2> partizione primaria
<remildo2> ok?
<jester-> remildo2: qunto sono i gb non allocati
<remildo2> free space after   215949
<jester-> remildo2: si primaria
<remildo2> do l-ok
<remildo2> _
<remildo2> ?
<jester-> non toccare altro
<remildo2> posso dare ok?
<remildo2> non tocco nulla
<jester-> remildo2: si
<jester-> remildo2: 210 mb non allocati?
<remildo2> unallocated 210,89 gb
<jester-> 210 gb
<jester-> remildo2: quanta ram hai
<remildo2> 2 gb
<jester-> remildo2: ancora crea
<remildo2> posso postarti come la situazione ora?
<jester-> remildo2: primaria ext4 212992 mb
<remildo> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/fi2k.png/
<remildo> scusa se insisto dai un'occhiata
<jester-> remildo: non hai fatto delete di tutto
<jester-> si si scusa
<remildo2> ok quindi procedo con [21:02] <jester-> remildo2: primaria ext4 212992 mb
<remildo2> ??
<jester-> remildo: destro su unknown
<remildo2> ok
<Davide> Salve a tutti
<jester-> remildo2: con quello che avanza cera una linux swap invece dche ext4
<jester-> crea
<remildo2> linux swap di 215948 MiB
<remildo2> ????
<jester-> si
<remildo2> ok
<jester-> remildo2: quindi clicca apply
<remildo2> sempre primaria
<Guest54101> qualcuna sa darmi una mano? volevo installare ubuntu su un mini pc MinixNeo X7
<remildo2> ?
<jester-> remildo2: swap e basta
<remildo2> ok
<jester-> !installazione | Guest54101
<ubot-it> Guest54101: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<remildo2> linuxswap di 215948 MIB
<jester-> !usb | Guest54101
<ubot-it> Guest54101: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<remildo2> vado e poi do apply
<remildo2> ok?
<jester-> remildo2: yess
<jester-> remildo2: quindi va in installa ubuntu
<remildo2> quindi ora ho 20gb di ext4 e 210 di swap
<jester-> e quando arrivi al partizionamento fischia
<remildo2> ok
<remildo2> vado
<remildo2> a fra poco
<jester-> remildo2: dovresti avere 200 qualcosa ext4 e 2 gb di swap
<remildo2> mi pare di no
<remildo2> ti faccio vedere
<jester-> controlla
<remildo2> mi sa che abbiamo fatto male
<L3m0n> scusate qual e l altro canale? chat ubuntu it
<remildo> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/31/fyhq.png/   jester-
<Guest54101> Grazie JESTER, sto dando un'occhiata ma attualmente caricato c'e' Android e non so come far partire il minipc da usb creata con unetboot
<jester-> remildo: hai fatto casino deleta sda3 e sda2
<remildo> lo sapevoooo
<remildo> ripartiamo
<remildo> 230gb non allocati
<jester-> remildo: delete di sda3 e 3
<jester-> remildo: crea
<remildo2> vai vai ti seguo a ruota
<jester-> primaira ext4 212992
<remildo2> fatto
<remildo2> poi
<jester-> remildo2: con il resto primaria swap
<remildo2> ok
<remildo2> adesso c-ho ext4 208gb
<remildo2> e swap 22gb
<remildo2> ci siamo
<remildo2> >?
<jester-> remildo2: fa vedere che no possono essere 22 di swap
<remildo> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/x02g.png/
<remildo2> nonono
<remildo2> aspetta
<jester-> remildo: in pratica non hai cambiato nulla delete di sda3 e sda2
<stefano_> ciaooooooooooo
<stefano_> a tutti
<stefano_> ho un problema
<remildo2> aspetta devi tipo aggiornare la ksnapshot
<stefano_> :(
<remildo2> ci so arrivato ora
<stefano_> ci siete??????????????????????
<cristian_c> !pazienza | stefano_
<ubot-it> stefano_: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<remildo> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/6f79.png/
<remildo2> jester/
<remildo2> jester-
<jester-> remildo2: è ancora quella di prima
<remildo2> no uomo e diversa
<jester-> è giusta? cosa vedi nel parted adesso
<remildo2> che vedo
<jester-> remildo2: delte di sda2 e sda3
<jester-> e fa vedere
<jester-> remildo2: sda2 la devi smontare
<remildo2> non me lo permette
<jester-> remildo2: e anche new partition swap devi levare
<remildo2> ci sta il lucchetto
<jester-> destro e smonta
<remildo2> ok ci sono riuscito
<remildo2> asp
<jester-> remildo2: smonta e deleta tutto
<remildo2> mi sa che ci sono
<jester-> devi avere tutto unknown
<remildo> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/1oce.png/
<jester-> remildo: ok destro e crea
<remildo2> ok
<jester-> primaria ext4 20480
<remildo2> asp
<remildo> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/4dm7.png/
<remildo2> jester-
<jester-> remildo2: crea primaria ext4 212992
<remildo2> asp
<remildo> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/200/evw.png/
<remildo> jester-
<jester-> remildo: adesso con quel che rimane una primaria swap
<remildo2> il resto lo metto primaria swap ???
<remildo2> ok
<remildo2> asp
<remildo> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/ttmc.png/
<remildo> giusto per sicurezza
<remildo> jester-
<remildo> posso andare di installazione?
<jester-> remildo: apply
<jester-> V verde
<remildo2> sta lavorando
<remildo2> ok finito
<jester-> se non fai apply non cambia un casso
<jester-> è a posto?
<remildo2> asp
<remildo> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/rqu9.png/
<remildo2> jester- its ok??
<jester-> remildo2: allright chidu e va in installazone
<URUS> urca anche in inglese
<remildo2> ok torno subito
<remildo2> ciao urus
<URUS> remildo2: ciao
<remildo> installo a fra poco
<danyroma> buona sera a tutti
<jester-> remildo2: al partizionamento fischia
<danyroma> jester- ci sei?
<jester-> danyroma: cu fu
<B1Z24Rr0N3> remildo. ciao . ci sono ora.
<remildo2> ok
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ho letto che hai risolto il problema della partizione criptata. sei riuscito con cryptsetup e gnome-disks-utilty?
<remildo2> jester-
<remildo2> no bizzarrone
<remildo2> sono riuscito lasciando stare
<remildo2> eheheh
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ora avresti un problema con le partizioni invece? in chesenso? vorresti partizionare nel modo ottimizzato il tuo disco?
<danyroma> a si ecco allora ho reistallato ed ancora non ho fatto nulla quindi e tutto vergine, quando vado ad aprire sketchup mi dice che non può aprire open gl perche i driver della scheda video non sono i suoi.... che faccio?
<jester-> remildo2: dove sei
<remildo2> ci stiamo lavorando bizzarrone grazie
<remildo2> jester- sono a tipo di installazione
<B1Z24Rr0N3> ma scusa.. sketchup non gira solo sotto windows?
<jester-> danyroma: driver aggiuntivi e abilita il il nvidia
<B1Z24Rr0N3> lo fai girare con wine o mono?
<danyroma> abilito cioè spunto?
<remildo2> guidato guidato o manuale
<jester-> remildo2: devi andare in altro o manuale che sia
<danyroma> wine ma non gira
<B1Z24Rr0N3> remildo, quanta ram hai?
<jester-> danyroma: fare una cosa per volta?
<remildo2> perfetto manuale e do continua perche non mi consente di fare niente
<remildo2> 2gb bizz
<jester-> danyroma: in driver agginutivi fai denetare blu il currene e in basso c'è abilita
<remildo2> cmq tranquillo ti ringrazio mi aiuta jester ora perche altrimenti facciamo solo confusione
<jester-> ti chiede la pass e se lo mette
<remildo2> jester- ci sono in manuale e vedo le partizioni che abbiamo fatto prima
<B1Z24Rr0N3> danyroma. probabilmente devi installare delle librerie di windows. puoi consultare winehq e cercare google sketchup oppure .. programma "configura wine" ed installare i driver mancanti
<jester-> remildo2: vai su sda1 e modifica
<remildo2> si
<jester-> remildo2: usare come ext4 jurnaled, formattare montare come /
<B1Z24Rr0N3> 2 gb di ram sono pochi se hai intenzione di far girare programmi pesanti come Virtual MAchine. ti consiglio una swap da 4 gb almeno.
<remildo2> perfetto
<danyroma> jester-  una volta spuntato applico le modifiche?
<jester-> B1Z24Rr0N3: per favore non sovrapporti
<jester-> Anarcociclista: no
<jester-> danyroma: si
<remildo2> ok jester- sda2
<jester-> remildo2: fatto?
<remildo2> isi
<B1Z24Rr0N3> se non anche 8 gb. poi se hai un disco veloce (ide, sata, 2 o 3? rpm?) se è veloce lasci tutto cosi
<remildo2> fatto jester-
<B1Z24Rr0N3> altrimenti puoi andare a fare del tuning ad esempio col parametro swappiness.
<jester-> remildo2: sda2 eusare ext4 formattare ( non formatterai piu reinstallando) montare come /home
<jester-> remildo2: quindi vai avanti che installa
<remildo2> asp
<remildo2> quindi la sda2 ext con journ formatto e /home   right?
<danyroma> applicato sta scorrendo la barra progressiva jester-
<remildo2> ext4
<remildo2> e la swap devo dare modifica anche?
<jester-> remildo2: la swap se la prende da solo
<remildo2> ok quindi lascio cosi senza nemmeno mettere la spunta a format??
<jester-> remildo2: la home si format la swap si arrangia lui
<remildo2> ok
<remildo2> vado do installazione
<jester-> remildo2: vai avanti che installa
<jester-> conferma sempre
<danyroma> fatto sotto alla fine mi dice 1 driver propietario in uso jester-
<jester-> danyroma: reboot
<danyroma> okkei
<remildo2> ok sta installando
<remildo2> grazie mille per la pazienza jester/
<remildo2> jester-
<jester-> remildo2: hai seguito bene
<remildo2> jester- grazie sta installando appena finisce entrero da li e vedremo un po
<jester-> remildo2: hai una bella home
<remildo2> per ora ti ringrazio tanto
<jester-> hai voglia di scaricare porni lol
<remildo2> heheheheh
<remildo2> sei un grande
<jester-> e anche la / è abbondante
<remildo2> grazie
<remildo2> i porni non si scaricano piu
<remildo2> sei giurassico
<remildo2> eheheheh
<jester-> lol
<danyroma> jester- i'm retuns :D
<jester-> danyroma: alura?
<danyroma> che devo fare? oltre ad andare so gia dove :D
<jester-> danyroma: va o no
<danyroma> provo sketchup?
<jester-> danyroma: lsmod | grep nvidia
<danyroma> nvidia               8503438  55  drm                   242354  2 nvidia
<jester-> danyroma: ok la grafica è scorrvole?
<jester-> scorrevole*
<danyroma> si si fluidissima
<jester-> danyroma: a posto
<jester-> danyroma: dicevi di wine?
<danyroma> ma sketchup non va lo stesso  posso provare questa cosa?
<danyroma>  aspe che ti posto una guida
<danyroma> se me la approvi la tento
<jester-> danyroma: tieni presente che non tutto gira su wine ed è comunque un fork
<danyroma> si si ma dagli un okkio sembra il mio problema
<jester-> fa vedere
<danyroma> http://ginho.it/articoli/49/come-installare-google-sketchup-su-ubuntu
<danyroma> ovviamente solo l'ultima parte giusdto?
<danyroma> giusto*
<danyroma> jester- l'errore e quello che fa vedere nella guida
<jester-> danyroma: ppa sono caldamente sconsigliati, se cambiano delle lib poi hai casini
<jester-> day se segui da winecfg non fai danni
<danyroma> neanche provare  e infattti....
<danyroma>  solo da li
<danyroma> provo e ti dico
<jester-> danyroma: male che vada gli seghi la .wine
<danyroma> ok
<danyroma> ma da dove la sego
<jester-> danyroma: avendo il . dvanti è nascosta e sta nella home
<jester-> danyroma: la biona regola è rinominare
<danyroma> non funge
<danyroma> ufff
<jester-> danyroma: disinstallalo da wine
<jester-> sta nei menu
<danyroma> ok
<jester-> danyroma: per i giochi interpella weltall in #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> è esperto di steam
<daniroma> jester- mi sono perso il nome
<daniroma> jester- mi sono perso il nome
<jester-> daniroma: weltall
<daniroma> weltall- ci sei?
<jester-> daniroma: vai in #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> daniroma: comunque di giochi nei repo ce ne sono
<jester-> !giochi | daniroma
<ubot-it> daniroma: giochi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi
<daniroma> ma a me interessa solo sketchup :D
<remildo2> jester- ok sto riavviando
<remildo2> vedremo
<remildo2> penso che poi mi dovrai aiutare con l-istallazione dei driver della scheda video nvidia 8600 GT
<daniroma> jester- funziona
<remildo2> cmq noto che kubuntu e molto lento
<remildo2> ehehhehe
<remildo2> in confronto a ubuntu
<jester-> remildo2: va una scheggia
<daniroma> nella mia wine era windows xp e con quello non funziona messo windowsxs 7 e funziona
<jester-> remildo2: disattiva i desktop effetti
<remildo2> ok
<daniroma> jester- grazie mille del tuo aiuto!
<jester-> remildo2: cge scheda grafica hai
<remildo2> 8600GT nvidia
<jester-> daniroma: quandi si risolve si è sempre contenti
<jester-> remildo2: vai in driver aggiuntivi e abilita il driver consigliato
<daniroma> e se non risolvevo la capra rimango io :D jester-
<remildo2> minzia si e gia impallato
<daniroma> è un po complicatuccio sto ubuntu ma è gratis :D
<jester-> poi fai la mano
<jester-> una volta sistemata non serve altro se non si corre dietro alle guide presunte
<remildo2> e lentissimooo o o o   heheheheh
<jester-> remildo2: installa il driver da driver aggiuntivi
<daniroma> jester- grazie ancora e ciao
<jester-> cià
<remildo2> non si muove
<jester-> remildo2: riavvia
<remildo2> non me lo fa fare
<remildo2> ce l-ha fatta
<remildo2> adesso sembra piu veloce
<remildo2> no rettifico
<remildo2> come prima
<remildo2> 0,0
<jester-> remildo2: messo il driver invidia?
<remildo2> l-applicazione knetattach si e chiusa inaspettatamente lascio chiuso o rilancio
<remildo2> ?
<remildo2> non ancora jester-
<jester-> chiusa
<jester-> remildo2: terminale
<remildo2> asp si impalla
<remildo2> mannagggggiaaaa
<remildo2> ehehe
<jester-> remildo2: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<remildo2> esiste un comando da tastiera per aprire il terminale
<remildo2> ?
<jester-> remildo2: reboot
<cristian_c_> remildo2, ctrl+alt+t
<jester-> ha kde
<cristian_c_> funza lo stesso
<remildo2> non va un azz
<cristian_c_> lol
<jester-> remildo2: forse il pc non regge la 13.10
<jester-> kde senza effetti è piu veloce di xfce
<remildo2> aspire 5920G
<remildo2> non va
<remildo2> non si muove si pianra
<remildo2> pianta
<jester-> remildo2: e riavvia
<remildo2> ok sono riuscito a riavviare
<cristian_c_> !requisiti | remildo2
<ubot-it> remildo2: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<jester-> remildo2: installa il nvidia
<remildo2> non posso jester/ non mi permette di fare nulla
<remildo2> se clicco sul desktop mi si apre il pannello
<remildo2> pensa
<jester-> esulu: control-alt-f2
<jester-> remildo2:  control-alt-f2
<jester-> remildo2: ti atuentichi e dai un bel sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c_> jester-, beh, potrebbe farle sempre da modalità di ripristino queste operazioni
<cristian_c_> ah, ma è già in shell
<cristian_c_> XD
<jester-> anche
<cristian_c_> remildo2, per chiudere la shell, ctrl+alt+f7
<remildo2> sta lavorando
<remildo2> dopo questa operazione chiudo la shell
<remildo2> \ci mettera 4 min
<remildo2> inizio ad essere stanto sono sveglio dalle 8 e domani sveglia alle 7
<remildo2> stanco
<remildo2> mi hanno consigliato sto kubuntu per laptop.... ,ma
<remildo2> non saprei se mi piace heheheh
<jester-> remildo2: x paptop?
<jester-> non è kubuntu normale?
<jester-> hai preso un tarocco?
<remildo2> si e kubuntu normale
<remildo2> che vuoi dire?
<jester-> tipo mint
<remildo2> non penso
<remildo2> l-ho scaricato da qui
<remildo2> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<remildo2> ok ha finito esco dalla shell??
<remildo2> jester-
<jester-> remildo2: sudo reboot
<remildo2> ok fatto si sta riavviando
<remildo2> mi sa che si e bloccato
<remildo2> cristina d-avena
<remildo2> si si e bloccato
<jester-> remildo2: mettici lubuntu
<remildo2> ma tu pensaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<remildo2> lubuntu dici?
<jester-> non lo regge
<remildo2> senti e come partizioni lascio il tutto come sta vero?
<jester-> remildo2: si formatti sda1 e non sda2
<remildo2> perfetto
<jester-> e monti sempre come / e /home
<remildo2> perfetto
<jester-> remildo2: a parte il fatto che hai appena installato quindi formatta ache la home
<remildo2> ok ma solo questa volta vero?
<jester-> remildo2: poi se avrai dati non formatterai la sda2
<remildo2> okok
<remildo2> ascolta siccome si e piantato se entro in shell ce un comando per spegnerlo?
<jester-> remildo2: e scegli sempre lo stesso nome user
<remildo2> o solo per reboot?
<jester-> remildo2: sudo halt
<remildo2> che vuoi dire? per scegli sempre lo stesso nome user, intendi dire qui in chat?
<jester-> remildo2: nel caso reinstalli preservando la home
<jester-> remildo2: user del sistema
<remildo2> ok
<remildo2> ok scarico lubuntu e lo installero domani
<remildo2> jester- compare  ti ringrazio infinitamente per la pazienza e disponibilita sei stato veramente gentilissimo
<remildo2> menomale che esistono persone come te e gli altri in questa chat
<remildo2> veramnte grazxie di cuore
<remildo2> ti saluto e ti auguro una buona notte
<jester-> notte
<Versilia> ciao
<Versilia> come faccio a indicare a thunderbird che deve prendere i dati account su /media/simone/Cantina/Simone/Documenti/mozilla-thunderbird/37a2lhl2.default sul file profile?
<Versilia> ho provato a mettere path=/media/simone/Cantina/Simone/Documenti/mozilla-thunderbird/37a2lhl2.default ma mi dice che è sbagliato
<Versilia> mi sn trovato thunderbird completamente vuoto
<Versilia> come faccio a indicare a thunderbird che deve prendere i dati account su /media/simone/Cantina/Simone/Documenti/mozilla-thunderbird/37a2lhl2.default sul file profile?
<daniroma> ribuonasera prima di fare qualche danno qualcuno mi può dire come posso aggiungere un altro utente? e dove trovare una guida seria?
<gance> buona sera a tutti :)
<gance> c'è qualcuno?
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-23
<kwgiu> Buongiorno
<kwgiu> ho installato Kubuntu 13.10, il sistema funziona correttamente ma le finestre del desktop vengono visualizzate male. Utilizzo un portatile HP compaq nw 9440. Cosa posso fare? Grazie
<akis24> giorno
<MoL0ToV> weila
<glpiana> ola
<ilfabri> Buongiorno a tutti... Ho un problemino professionale... Ho un adattatore usb-seriale pluggato fisso, ad ogni riavvio però perdo i permessi dati da terminale con il chmod 777... avete qualche suggerimento? Su un altro pc il problema non si presenta.
<OverMe> il problema è usarlo col tuo utente?
<OverMe> ilfabri, ↑
<ilfabri> esatto
<OverMe> ilfabri, come si chiama il device? /dev/ttyUSB0 ?
<checco> ciao a tutti, una domanada particolare, vorrei installare ubuntu su un portatile , vorrei creare una pennina usb bootabile con il sistema operativo del mio pc ubuntu personale e sfruttare quella, è possibile una cosa simile?
<checco> OverMe:  hai visto la mia domanda per caso,? hai un consiglio da darmi?
<remix_tj> !usb | checco
<ubot-it> checco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<remix_tj> questo per installare da usb
<remix_tj> su usb... ora cerco
<ilfabri> eccomi, scusa OverMe ma avevo un cliente
<ilfabri> si, ttyUSB0
<remix_tj> checco: per installare su usb prova https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<OverMe> ilfabri, magari basta aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo dialup. fai vedere cosa dice: ls -al /dev/ttyUSB0 && groups
<ilfabri> grazie OverMe... appena il dipendente mi libera il pc provo :D
<checco> scusate ero fuori linea
<checco> ricapitolando remix_tj  per estrarre il mio sistema operativo senza i dati ??? per creare la usb so farlo tranquillamente...
<remix_tj> ah checco quindi vuoi portare la tua installazione su usb?
<checco> si vorrei evitare il download , e avere programmi e impostazioni se fosse possibile , ma magari solo il mio sistema operativo 13.10 per poterlo mettere su un altro pc, che e di mio papa
<ExPBoy> checco, stesso hardware del tuo?
<checco> remix_tj:  mi dimentico sempre di citare il nickname,,,, il pc portatile a cui voglio installare il sistema operativo è diverso dal mio per marca ecc ecc
<massy> ciao
<checco> dimentico sempre questo particolare degli hardwere,, ExPBoy
<remix_tj> checco: sinceramente mi sento di consigliarti di rifare l'installazione su usb installandoti i programmi di cui hai bisogno, copiare una installazione già pronta non è proprio il massimo (anzi in genere ci sono problemi con i device tipo le schede di rete ecc ecc)
<checco> quindi suppongo non faccia,
<ExPBoy> checco, è probabile che la tua installazione non funzioni su un pc diverso
<checco> ExPBoy:  cavolo"!!!!
<ExPBoy> checco, non ci vuole molto a scaricare una iso
<checco> lo so purtroppo da papa la linea non va tanto,  quindi volevo magari rimediare facedno cosi...
<ExPBoy> checco puoi scaricarti la iso e metterla tu su una usb poi la porti da papa
<checco> ExPBoy:  si ci avevo pensato gia , pensavo ci fossero alternative,,, cmq non è una cosa impossibile quindi estrarre una iso del propio sistema operativo in modo da averla sempre disponibile , non si sa mai?
<checco> tipo file di backup ExPBoy
<ExPBoy> checco, è sempre consigliato avere una copia dei propri dati
<checco> ExPBoy:  grazie mille, a tutti anche, per il supporto che ci date
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> non capisco la dir /etc/systemd
<sacarde> a che serve?
<sacarde> ubuntu non usa upstart?
<glpiana> sacarde, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<sacarde> ah
<blackfish> ciao a tutti
<blackfish> c'è qualcuno??
<glpiana> !nessuno | blackfish
<ubot-it> blackfish: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<danyroma> giorno visto la buona riuscita della risoluzione del problema di ieri torno anche oggi con un nuovo problema
<sacarde> non trovo dove viene pulito lo schermo dai messaggi del boot
<sacarde> lo trovato mi pare in inittab
<blackfish> sono in crisi con le partizioni
<blackfish> stò installando ubuntu in dualboot creato la partizione di 50 GB fatto partire il live
<blackfish> ho aperto Gparted ed ora??
<blackfish> help me
<akis24> blackfish: dualboot con che sistema ?
<blackfish> win7
<akis24> blackfish: niente uefi giusto ?
<blackfish> no
<akis24> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<blackfish> stò leggendo
<blackfish> ty
<akis24> blackfish:  bene li hai tutte le info
<danyroma> akis24  ciao vorrei istallare joomla in locale su ubuntu 13.10 sai dove reperire una guida affidabile? ho già provato a seguire una guida che mi era funzionata  ma ora non va
<akis24> !chat | danyroma
<ubot-it> danyroma: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<danyroma> akis24 grazie vado
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<massy> jester-: ciao
<jester-> ciao massy
<citrix> ciao, ho eseguito l'avanzamento alla 13.10 e, al riavvio, non riesco ad accedere a ubuntu con l'ultimo kernel ( 3.11.0-12 generic ) e nel con il penultimo ( 3.8.0-31 generic ). Entro invece senza problemi con questo kernel 3.5.0-37 generic. Gentilmente mi aiutate a risolvere?
<jester-> citrix: prova un sudo apt-get update
<jester-> citrix: quindi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> citrix: quindi anche un sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.11.0-12-generic  linux-headers-3.11.0-12-generic
<citrix> ok ci provo
<citrix> jester-, mi dice questo: I seguenti pacchetti sono stati mantenuti alla versione attuale:
<citrix>   nvidia-current
<citrix> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 1 non aggiornati.
<jester-> col dist-upgrade? strano
<citrix> jester-, si
<jester-> citrix: prova a riavviare col 3.11.12 mi sa che il problema sia il current
<jester-> se non parte famo da recovery
<citrix> con il 3.11.12  c'è il cursore che lampeggia e non mi fa andare avanti
<jester-> citrix: stai provando?
<citrix> ho provato pocofa
<citrix> jester-, ho provato anche cobn la recovery
<jester-> dopo intalla --reinstall?
<citrix> jester-, no
<jester-> prova adesso dopo dist-upgrade
<citrix> l'ultimo comando non l'ho ancora dato
<jester-> allora è inutile
<citrix> jester-, questo comanddo non l'ho ancora dato: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.11.0-12-generic  linux-headers-3.11.0-12-generic
<jester-> e che aspetti
<citrix> :)
<jester-> citrix: toglierei anche il current cosi al riavvio usera il nuvò quini rimetterai da driver aggiuntivi se parte
<jester-> citrix: prima di riavviare disabilita il nvidia da driver aggiuntivi
<citrix> ok jester- aspetto che finisca
<citrix> jester-,  ho dato quel comando e ha finito di elaborare. Adesso disabilito nvidia
<citrix> jester-, è spuntato " In uso NVIDIA binary xorg driver ecc
<jester-> disabilitalo
<citrix> jester-, ho 6 opzioni di spunta
<jester-> citrix: sotto ci dovrebbe essere disabilita
<citrix> jester-, no
<citrix> jester-, ti elenco le opzioni ?
<jester-> citrix: attiva disattiva
<citrix> jester-, non c'è l'opzione disattiva
<jester-> citrix: devi andare sul driver installato e fare click
<jester-> quando becchi quello in uso compare rimuovi
<citrix> jester-, io sono su driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> eh
<jester-> nella finestra avrai piu driver
<citrix> si
<jester-> citrix: quello col pallino verde è quello installato
<jester-> cliccalo che compare rimuovi al posto di attiva
<citrix> si ma non mi fa togliere la spunta
<citrix> devo sceglierne un'altro
<jester-> eh
<jester-> no
<jester-> se vai su quello installato te lo fa rimuovere
<citrix> jester-, se ci clicco sopra non succede nulla, mi fa solo abilitare un'altro al suo posto
<jester-> guarda bene che si puo rimuovere
<jester-> strane le spunte, dovrebbe avere i pallino
<citrix> jester-, ci ho provato, l'unica cosa che mi fa fare è sceglierne un'altro al suo posto
<jester-> a sinistra
<citrix> si c'è il pallino
<jester-> enzotib: allora scegli l'open
<citrix> ok
<jester-> citrix:  allora scegli l'open
<citrix> si ok
<citrix> adesso riavvio ?
<jester-> si
<citrix> ok e cerco di partire con l'ultimo kernel ?
<jester-> yess
<citrix> ok a tra poco :)
<citrix> jester-, niente compare lo schermo nero e mi fa muovere solo il mause
<jester-> citrix: non c'è la finestra di login?
<citrix> si ho fatto il login
<citrix> poi nero
<jester-> quindi succede dopo il login
<citrix> si
<jester-> citrix: fai una prova: al menu grub pigi il tasto e e va in edit, dopo quiet splash aggiungi nomodest e F10 per partire
<jester-> citrix: nomodeset
<citrix> ok
<citrix> jester-, ho cliccat e ....adesso mi è uscita una schermata
<jester-> cioè?
<citrix> setparams recordfail ecc
<citrix> ci sonodiverse informazioni
<jester-> citrix: ma c'è la grafica o no
<citrix> no
<jester-> citrix: che pc hai
<jester-> visto che col kernel vecchio parte
<citrix> hp
<jester-> citrix: lspci | grep -i vga
<citrix> clicco F2 per la riga di comando
<jester-> citrix: scrivi da un altro pc?
<citrix> si
<jester-> citrix: allora control-alt-F2 ci va in shell?
<citrix> ok
<citrix> ctrl+alt+f2 nulla
<jester-> riavvia in recovery
<citrix> k
<citrix> sempre ultimo kernel?
<jester-> si
<citrix> ok
<jester-> al menu abilita la rete e poi vai in root
<citrix> ho abilitato la rete adesso c'è il cursore che lampeggia
<jester-> citrix: sa di os sminchiato da vanzamanto cannato
<jester-> citrix: fai un ripristino o non e la caviamo
<jester-> !ripristino | citrix
<ubot-it> citrix: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<citrix> jester-, ok
<jester-> pranz
<citrix> k buon pranzo
<citrix> mi serve lalive della
<citrix> 13.10
<citrix> :S
<krabador> citrix, vai sul sito
<citrix> si
<krabador> scarica la iso, fai la penna, o  il dvd, e se la mandi in boot, puoi caricare la sessione live
<citrix> si devo scaricare la iso
<krabador> citrix, che problema c'è?
<citrix> ho fatto avanzamento e non parte + con l'ultimo kernel
<citrix> ma solo con questo 3.5.0-37
<krabador> citrix, dove di blocca?
<citrix> quando riavvio mi compare il cursore che lampeggia
<citrix> scelgo l'os con cui partire e poi nulla
<citrix> cursore lampeggiante
<krabador> citrix, quante voci hai nella schermata di scelta dell'os?
<citrix> diverse
<krabador> non è una risposta
<citrix> aspetta che te le elenco
<krabador> citrix, stai scrivendo dalla stessa macchina in cui c'è il problema?
<citrix> no
<citrix> da altro pc
<krabador> allora, cerca di caricare ubuntu, quando si blocca, premi ctrl alt f1
<citrix> riavvio con ultimo kernel
<krabador> dimmi se accedi ad un terminale
<citrix> alora, ho scelto l'ultimo kernel...
<citrix> mi chiede di inserire la password...
<krabador> in ctrl alt f1 ?
<citrix> no,login
<krabador> non hai mai premuto ctrl alt f1 ?
<citrix> no
<krabador> premili
<krabador> non separatamente , ma contemporaneamente
<citrix> l'ho premuto ora
<citrix> si fatto
<citrix> è uscito login:
<krabador> hai il terminale?
<krabador> perfetto
<citrix> nologin
<krabador> adesso inserisci la user name che usi in ubuntu
<krabador> poi la password
<citrix> ok
<citrix> fatto
<krabador> quel pc , è connesso ad internet, tramite rete locale?
<citrix> si
<krabador> ok, allora adesso manda, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<citrix> ok
<citrix> stà lavorando...
<olinto> Ciao
<olinto> ho appena installato elementary os in un ssd
<krabador> citrix, la prima parte fa aggiornare i repositories, la seconda, fa aggiornare profondamente il sistema se ci sono aggiornamenti
<krabador> olinto, non si fa supporto ad elementary qui
<krabador> olinto, solo ubuntu
<citrix> krabador, ok
<krabador> citrix, dimmi come procede
<olinto> ok
<citrix> krabador, stà lavorando ci voglionoaltri 10 min perterminare
<krabador> citrix, ti ha chiesto se scaricare pacchetti ?
<citrix> si
<citrix> krabador, è al 43% ...
<krabador> fallo fare
<citrix> si
<krabador> appena ha finito riavvia
<citrix> o
<citrix> ok
<krabador> con sudo shutdown -r now
<citrix> krabador, riavvio con l'ultimo kernel giusto ?
<krabador> si
<citrix> è partito.mi è uscita una finestra con scritto system program problem detected
<citrix> mi chiede se segnalare il problema
<citrix> a parte questo è ok
<Franco> ciaoo
<krabador> citrix, a parte segnalare
<citrix> si tutto ok
<krabador> citrix, hai letto il log approfondito nella stessa schermata?
<krabador> a cosa si riferisse?
<Franco> non riesco ad aggiornare piu' nulla: da' un errore di aggiornamento sul pacchetto procps
<citrix> clicco su report problem
<Franco> chi mi puo' aiutare ?
<ExPBoy> Franco, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<citrix> nvidia bug reporting
<Franco> 12.04.2 - gnome fallback - e synaptic per gli applicare aggiornamenti
<Franco> Precise
<citrix> krabador, sono usciti una serie di errori interni e mi chiedese segnalarli
<krabador> citrix, apri il terminale , manda lspci ed incolla il contenuto in pastebin
<krabador> !paste | citrix
<ubot-it> citrix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<citrix> ok allora faccio il tutto dall'altro pc
<citrix_> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6288566/
<Franco_Precise> chi mi puo' aiutare ?
<mauriziosfizio> ciao a tutti ho un problema con l'install di ubuntu 12.04 su un mac g3 lombard. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mauriziosfizio> bene
<Franco_Precise> io l ho fatta ma nbessuno dispost
<glpiana> <Franco_Precise> chi mi puo' aiutare ?   <---- questa domanda hai fatto?
<Franco_Precise> no piu' sopra s vedi
<glpiana> ah, avevi cambiato nick
<glpiana> Franco_Precise, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> !paste | Franco_Precise
<ubot-it> Franco_Precise: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Franco_Precise> non aggiorna piu' nulla, il programma prcops e' a meta' configurato e io non so come risolvere
<Franco_Precise> la -a significa tutti i pacchetti ??
<Franco_Precise> solo procps sembra errato
<glpiana> Franco_Precise, no, quel comando configura i pacchetti non configurati
<Franco_Precise> ahhh aspett cceh do coamndo ok
<mauriziosfizio> allora come dicevo provo a installare ubuntu su sto mac del ca.... ma appena lo avvio mi dice che sono in low graphic mode ho provato a riavviarlo ma non ha funzionato quindi sono finito diritto al prompt e da li io non so come muovermi per ricalibrare i settings per avere finalmente la schermata con lens ect ect
<topspeed> ehilà, ho un problema con la ventola del mio acer aspire 5715Z , avevo già risolto ma dopo aggiornamento ci risiamo
<glpiana> mauriziosfizio, scusami ma perchè invece della 12.04 che non ha la iso per mac non metti la 13.10 che ne ha una dedicata?
<topspeed> non si muove più
<mauriziosfizio> ah
<glpiana> topspeed, come avevi risolto?
<glpiana> mauriziosfizio, http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/
<topspeed> un sant'uomo qui mi ha consigliato di inserire un codice nel terminale
<topspeed> e aveva funzionato
<Franco_Precise> ecco il link:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6288708/
<glpiana> topspeed, e non te lo eri segnato ovviamente
<topspeed> ovviamente no da pirla patentato, credevo fosse una modifica definitiva
<mauriziosfizio> allora provo a scaricare la 13 versione x86 immagino
<topspeed> so che però l'aveva trovato qui nel forum proprio sotto la voce ventola acer aspire 5715Z
<glpiana> mauriziosfizio, leggi bene, c'è la versione per mac
<glpiana> Franco_Precise, prova a dare: sudo apt-get install --reinstall procps
<glpiana> topspeed, qui non siamo nel forum. perchè non provi a fare tu la ricerca sul forum?
<Franco_Precise> sono su un terminal di root posso farlo uguale ?
<topspeed> non trovo una mazza
<glpiana> Franco_Precise, teminale di root?
<Franco_Precise> si da' root @ etc
<mauriziosfizio> @glpiana questa? ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso  è quel amd64 che mi lascia perplesso
<Silver_2> Ciao ragazzi sono passato ad ubuntu da pochissimo e non so come si installano i programmi. ho scaricato java jdk 7 tar.gz che dovrebbe essere un archivio. come devo fare per installarlo?  Non c'è un installer?
<glpiana> topspeed, era qualcosa che riguardava "acpi_osi=\"Linux\""?
<topspeed> sì direi di sì
<glpiana> mauriziosfizio, direi di sì se hai un mac. altro non so perchè io di mac non ne ho
<glpiana> topspeed, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=487170
<topspeed> grazie mille !!!!!!!!!!!
<mauriziosfizio> ok grazie e faccio sapere appena scarico
<glpiana> Franco_Precise, sì va bene lo stesso. puoi togliere sudo al comando se già sei root
<Silver_2> Ah altra domanda, su firefox non riesco ad vedere il menù superiore ne il bottone "firefox" dal quale arrivare alle opzioni come posso fare a configurarlo?
<mauriziosfizio> peraltro non posso provare intanto a seguire questa guida?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2131612 o rischio di fare danni?
<iper> ho un problema con ubuntu su virtual machine e win 7. Non mi funzionano le cartelle condivise, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<iper> ubuntu è in guest su win7 che è host
<glpiana> Silver_2, solo su firefox hai questo problema?
<glpiana> iper, e cosa usi per virtualizzare?
<iper> virtualbox 4.2.18
<Franco_Precise> glpiana:   praticamente da' lo stesso errore e non aggiorna nulla ecco il link:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6288738/
<glpiana> iper, vai sul sito di virtualbox e leggi la documentazione. il tuo problema esula da questo canale
<glpiana> mauriziosfizio, io non so risponderti
<mauriziosfizio> @glpiana ok grazie cmq
<glpiana> Franco_Precise, proviamo a rimuoverlo e poi lo reinstalliamo: sudo apt-get purge procps
<iper> ah ok, scusate. Pensavo potevate aiutarmi. Grazie lo stesso
<glpiana> iper, la documentazione di virtualbox comuqnue di solito è chiara ed esplicativa
<topspeed_> niente da fare, la ventola rimane ferma
<Franco_Precise> no, ho gia' tentato sta mossa da synaptic e mi dice che  rimouve un sacco di altri  pacchetti tantissimi..
<Franco_Precise> come si mette ?  in solo prova ?
<Franco_Precise> si tira apresso una centianio di pacchetti
<glpiana> Franco_Precise, se dai il comando da terminale e non confermi puoi mostrarmi cosa vuole rimuovere
<glpiana> topspeed_, dopo la modifica avevi dato update-grub?
<Franco_Precise> e' la -n o ricordo male ?
<Franco_Precise> aspeeeee
<topspeed_> sì sì certo
<Silver_2> @ glpiana Falso allarme, ho appena scoperto che su ubuntu il menù compare sulla barra in alto e non nella finestra come in windows scusate è la prima volta che lo uso
<topspeed_> ma ho visto che nel codice la modifica era rimasta
<glpiana> Silver_2, :)
<topspeed_> l'ho rifatta per sicurezza ma nessun risultato
<glpiana> topspeed_, è che senza il comando di update la modifica non viene considerata. per quello chiedevo
<topspeed_> sì sì ma l'ho dato il comando
<topspeed_> a sto punto può essere la ventola passata a miglior vita ?
<glpiana> topspeed_, comunque non so aiutarti
<topspeed_> ah ok
<Franco_Precise> glpiana:  forse trovimi i veri e reali errori ecco l'ultimo link:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6288773/
<glpiana> Franco_Precise, come si è generato il problema all'inizio?
<Franco_Precise> ho aperto synaptic e ho aggiornato alcuni apchchetti
<Franco_Precise> tra ccui il pacchetto  prcops
<Franco_Precise> da allora da sempore sti errori che prima di quel aggiornamento non mi dava
<Franco_Precise> sempre*
<glpiana> Franco_Precise, alcuni pacchetti? a me sembra che il problema sia più vasto
<Franco_Precise> eh si
<Franco_Precise> vero e si aggrava mano mano dato ceh gli aggiornamentei sono tanti
<Franco_Precise> ceh devo fare ?
<glpiana> Franco_Precise, quindi, cerchiamo di risalire alla causa. he versione hai anzitutto?
<Franco_Precise> 12.04.3
<Franco_Precise> gnome  fallback (nn mi paice mir)
<glpiana> Franco_Precise, mir? e che c'entra mir?
<Franco_Precise> all 99 % uso synaptic
<Franco_Precise> gnome  fallback . ok?
<Franco_Precise> nel senso ceh non paseero' a mir
<unimib_> Buongiorno! Avrei bisogno di una mano per poter utilizzare il network-streaming protocol MMS da browser o tramite VLC
<glpiana> Franco_Precise, ascolta: recupera il cd/dv/chiavetta usb con sopra ubutnu 12.04.3, fai partire l'installazione e senza modificare il disco ripristina l'installazione. magari va a posto. fatti un bel backup dei tuoi dati prima
<glpiana> Franco_Precise, mir magari un giorno in futuro sotituirà X e non capisco che c'entri con gnome
<Franco_Precise> cioe' devo pialre tutto ??
<Franco_Precise> sono anna  di lavoro
<glpiana> Franco_Precise, se scegli l'operazione giusto non pialli nulla
<Franco_Precise> una cosa meno distruttiv nn ce?
<glpiana> *giusta
<Franco_Precise> mai fatto temo di sbalgiare
<glpiana> Franco_Precise, questa non è distruttiva. il tuo sistema è incasinato e il pacchetto che da errore serve a servizi base del sistema
<Franco_Precise> e certo questo lo avevo intutito..
<Franco_Precise> non ho capito allora il tuo ultimo comando...
<Franco_Precise> intanto ho il 12.04.1 e non questa versione come live cd
<glpiana> Franco_Precise, quale^ il pruge?
<glpiana> *purge
<Franco_Precise> no il fatto del cd live...
<glpiana> Franco_Precise, il cd di installazione dovrebbe permetterti di ripristinare il sistema, non solo di formattare e reinstallare
<Franco_Precise> mai fatto un ripristino dell installazione ecco
<Franco_Precise> come si fa ?
<glpiana> Franco_Precise, partendo però da 12.04.3 che è quella che hai ora tu dopo gli aggiornamenti.
<Franco_Precise> ma il cd e' la originale
<Franco_Precise>  12-04-1
<mintux> ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta a trovare un buon server dlna e mediabrowser per piacere? ho provato minidlna ma non ha mediabrowser, serviio è a pagamento, plex non riesco a installarlo neanche morto, mi aiutate per piacere?
<glpiana> Franco_Precise, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Franco_Precise> okok grazie..
<glpiana> !chat | mintux
<ubot-it> mintux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Franco_Precise> ahhhh glpiana  scusa ma eì importnte il fatto che la / e la home son su 2 partizioni diverse ?
<Franco_Precise> regge dico ?
<glpiana> Franco_Precise, non fa nulla
<fax94> salve a tutti.. Ho riscontrato questo problema installando ubuntu 13.10. qualcuno puo aiutarmi? http://askubuntu.com/questions/362077/graphics-dont-work-after-installing-13-10-on-hp-pavillion-15
<Franco_Precise> oko
<fax94> (ho allegato la domanda in quanto è il mio identico problema, senza riscrivere tutto)
<glpiana> fax94, cioè hai un problema col suono in skype?
<fax94> nessun problema di suono per ora. il link che ho allegato parla di grafica! vedo schermo nero come da terminale
<glpiana> fax94, e sotto dice che il sistema pra funziona a parte un problema di suono di skype
<fax94> io intendo solo la prima parte.. scusa.. ho visto che col 13.04 risolverei la grafica ma avrei problemi di suono.
<glpiana> fax94, ora hai la 13.04? o hai ancora la 13.10 non funzionante?
<fax94> ancora 13.10 non funzionante.
<glpiana> fax94, all'avvio del pc vedi il menu di grub?
<fax94> automaticamente no, ma se nel bios vado a settare di avviare ubuntu, a quel punto mi compare e posso avviarlo, però solo con schermata nera.
<fax94> lo faccio premendo F9 (Boot Device Option) e selezionando Ubuntu
<Silver_2> Scusate come faccio ad installare un file in formato tar.gz una volta che l'ho scaricato?
<glpiana> fax94, a me interessa che errivi al menu di grub. con la voce di ubuntu selezionata premi il tasto "e", cerchi la riga che termina con "quiet splash" e ci aggiungi "nomodeset". poi premi ctrl+x (mi pare, ma c'è scritto) per avviare con quella opzione
<fax94> ok allora posso provare a farlo.
<glpiana> Silver_2, tar.gz è un archivio (tipo uno zip) e se contiene un programma è facile che questo vada compilato. cosa hai scaricato?
<Silver_2> Ho scaricato la jdk 7
<glpiana> Silver_2, no, lascia stare. se ti serve quella di oracle per forza ti passo un link che spiega come installarla
<akis24> ciao
<glpiana> Silver_2, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/webupd8_java
<Silver_2> Ok ti ringrazio ma volevo in generale sapere come si installano i programmi visto che nella maggior parte dei casi sono in questo formato se non erro
<glpiana> !programmi | Silver_2
<ubot-it> Silver_2: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<glpiana> no, ho sbagliato huida
<glpiana> *guida
<glpiana> Silver_2, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi
<fax94> glpiana dopo quiet splash c'e scritto $vt_handhoff cosa faccio? lo scrivo dopo questo? o prima ?
<glpiana> fax94, lascialo e prima o dopo scrivi nomodeset
<Silver_2> Ok grazie infinite! :)
<fax94> ok ora lo faccio.
<fax94> glpiana : è comparsa su schermo la stessa identica schermata nera di prima, senza messaggio di errore questa volta però.
<glpiana> fax94, oki, nulla da fare allora. se dai ctrl+alt+f1 passa in console?
<fax94> cosa significa in console?
<glpiana> fax94, tipo un terminale a tutto schermo
<fax94> si si allora si.
<glpiana> fax94, e ti chiede il login?
<fax94> mi ha chiesto il login e quello è apposto.
<glpiana> fax94, oki, dai sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> fax94, quando termina, se non ha dato errori, dai sudo apt-get upgrade
<fax94> ok ora sta scaricando un po di cose.
<fax94> ora ha terminato. è stato scritto che alcuni file di indice erano impossibili da scaricare, e quindi verranno ignorati o usati quelli vecchi.
<glpiana> fax94, non va bene, ridai il comando
<fax94> d'accordo
<fax94> ho fatto ma ho ridato il comando perche ancora un file non era stato scaricato
<glpiana> fax94, dimmi quando non da errore
<fax94> ora dopo la terza volta ancora un file non riesce a scaricarlo
<fax94> continuo finche non da errore?
<glpiana> fax94, i server da cui vuole csaricare sono gli ubuntu italiani?
<fax94> non ne ho idea cosa cambia se scarico da server non italiani?
<fax94> scusa l'ignoranza ma sono abbastanza nuovo di ubuntu.
<glpiana> fax94, no, è che se sono gli it-ubuntu o ubuntu-it danno spesso sti problemi
<fax94> a me dice: "W: Impossibile recuperare bzip2:var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy-updates_main_binary-i386_packages  Somma hash non corrispondente "
<fax94> non so se sto scaricando da server italiani o no..
<glpiana> fax94, allora dai questo comando: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<glpiana> fax94, poi ridai: sudo apt-get update
<fax94> ok
<fax94> perfetto! ora nessun errore!
<glpiana> fax94, ora sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> fax94, torno tra un po'
<fax94> ok io sto facendo intanto. puoi mandare un messaggio quando torni? cosi evito di intasare la chat..
<radioiaaneg> salve qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire perche la mia sheda audio usb non funziona ?
<krabador> radioiaaneg, di che scheda audio parli,e di che sistema
<radioiaaneg> digidesign mbox2 ubuntu studio 13.10
<radioiaaneg> sembra che dovrebbe andare plug and play
<radioiaaneg> http://www.zamaudio.com/?p=97
<radioiaaneg> ho la versione 64 bit installata al momento
<krabador> radioiaaneg, sembra che sia supportata ufficialmente dal kernel 3.8 in su
<radioiaaneg> si l'ho letto
<krabador> se hai ubuntu 13.10 non dovrebbeero esserci problemi
<radioiaaneg> per quello cerco aiuto
<krabador> lsusb quando inserita cosa ti dice?
<radioiaaneg> non succede niente
<krabador> radioiaaneg, apri il terminale, manda lsusb , e posta il contenuto su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | radioiaaneg
<ubot-it> radioiaaneg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<radioiaaneg> ok
<radioiaaneg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6289027/
<radioiaaneg> eccolo
<fax94> c'e qualcun'altro in gradi di seguirmi? almeno finchè glpiana è offline?
<pepigno75> salve non riesco a trovare nel wiki come installare ubuntu su chiavetta permanente
<akis24> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<akis24> pepigno75: sei su ubuntu ?
<krabador> radioiaaneg, spegni il sistema, attacca la scheda, avvia e manda il comando.
<radioiaaneg> faccio proprio un riavvio?
<krabador> radioiaaneg, no, spegni
<pepigno75> akis24, in che senso sono su ubuntu?
<pepigno75> ti riferisce al canale o all' os
<pepigno75> ?
<radioiaaneg> ok allora torno tra poco
<krabador> radioiaaneg, attacchi la scheda in una porta del pc, e non in un hub
<akis24> os pepigno75
<radioiaaneg> è su una porta
<pepigno75> si si certo
<radioiaaneg> non in un hub
<krabador> radioiaaneg, e poi avvii
<krabador> radioiaaneg, mandi lo stesso comando
<pepigno75> anche se tutti ne parlano male ormai... ubuntu è il mio unico sistema operativo
<krabador> e vedi che ti dice
<akis24> pepigno75: usa unebootin
<krabador> radioiaaneg, prima era evidente una periferica presente senza nome
<radioiaaneg> posso cambiare porta
<radioiaaneg> e dare il comando di nuovo
<radioiaaneg> ne ho 3 porte
<radioiaaneg> non la collegherei mai ad un hub
<akis24> pepigno75:  UNetbootin  sorry
<krabador> radioiaaneg, devi spegnere prima
<krabador> il kernel deve vederla da capo
<radioiaaneg> ok esco e rientro allora
<glpiana> fax94, eccomi
<radioiaaneg> ho spento
<radioiaaneg> collegato la scheda e avviato
<radioiaaneg> adesso rimando il comando
<fax94> grazie. ho fatto tutto quello che mi hai detto finore glpiana
<fax94> ora pero mi da ancora la schermata nera, anche dopo il riavvio.
<remildo> salute a tutti
<remildo> jester-
<pepigno75> akis24, ma io voglio un' installazione persistente
<fax94> (ho dovuto riavviare perche il pc era andato in stand-by e lo schermo non si accendeva piu
<pepigno75> cosi da usarla quando sono nei casini
<remildo> ragassi posso installare lubuntu da live di kubuntu?
<glpiana> fax94, che scheda video hai?
<akis24> pepigno75: si fa' on unetbootin guardaci bene
<pepigno75> ok
<akis24> c*
<glpiana> remildo, no
<topspeed> problemissimo: devo rimettere win7 perchè con ubuntu non mi funzia la ventola (provate tutte le solutions ma niente) solo che win al momento dell'installazione mi dice che le partizioni non sono ntfs quindi non mi fa andare avanti
<remildo> ciao piana
<remildo> che palle ho installato kubuntu e non gira bene si blocca
<fax94> ATI Readon
<fax94> non ricordo il modello..
<delfino1983> Salve ho un problema con la firma del codice di condotta
<remildo> non mi permette di fare niente e sinceramente pure la live gira male
<delfino1983> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<glpiana> fax94, nulla allora. io ti direi di provare a mettere la 13.04
<mauriziosfizio> con la 12.04 di ubuntu su ibook g3 lombard seguendo un tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2131612 mi dice di creare un xorg.conf tipo questo http://pastebin.com/X8x8qB4R ma non so come fare a crearlo se non posso nemmeno accedere a un programma tipo gedit quindi come posso risolvere sta cosa?
<fax94> d'accordo. se ti dico il modello della scheda video hai possibilità di capire il problema? mi basterebbe prendere la scatola del pc
<glpiana> fax94, per sapere il modello basta che pasi in console come prima e digiti: lspci
<topspeed> gentilmente qualcuno mi dice come covertire le partizioni in ntfs ? Dentro non c'è nulla posso formattare tutto basta che mi dite come fare
<glpiana> topspeed, da live di ubuntu avvii gparted
<topspeed> e gparted è già dentro ?
<glpiana> sì
<topspeed> solo da live si può ?
<glpiana> topspeed, come altro vorresti poterlo fare?
<fax94> è una AMD/ATI Readon HD 8670A/8670M/8690M
<topspeed> boh se chiedo è perchè non lo so però ragionandoci hai ragione
<topspeed> ok grazie, avvio gparted e converto in ntfs
<glpiana> fax94, sì, ma anche con questa informazione non saprei come aiutarti. speravo che gli aggiornamenti risolvessero il prblema, ma così non è stato
<pepigno75> akis24, sto creando una live persistente... vediamo come va :)
<akis24> :)
<fax94> d'accordo grazie comunque. proverò a installare la versione 13.04
<Silver_2> Scusate come si configura la tastiera italiana?
<glpiana> Silver_2, dalle impostazioni -> dispositivi di input o voce similare
<mauriziosfizio> ma dopo che da terminale ho dato apt-get update per installare tutti questi aggiornamenti che mi ha trovato che comando devo dare?
<mauriziosfizio> apt-get install ?
<glpiana> mauriziosfizio, sudo apt-get upgrade
<mauriziosfizio> thx
<radioiaaneg> buona sera
<radioiaaneg> qualcuno mi può aiutare a fare riconoscere la mi scheda audio usb digidesign mbox2 ad ubuntu studio 13.10  64-bit?  dovrebbe essere plug and play ma il sistema sembra non riconoscerla
<topspeed> riecco il rompi: sono su gparted ma non ci capisco una mazza
<topspeed> come converto in ntfs ???
<topspeed> forse sono riuscito
<neramarea> buooonasera a tutti... qualcuno sa dove posso reperire uno script o altro per convertire i csv in vcf/vcard?
<versilia> come faccio a indicare di prendere un file su /media/simone/Cantina/Simone/Documenti/mozilla-thunderbird
<versilia> devo indicarlo a thunderbird ma non mi fuziona
<mauriziosfizio> @versilia magari mi sbaglio ma io se fossi in te cercherei il file che mi interessa e dopo andrei su thunderbird e cercherei la cartella che mi interessa dove spostarlo (il file) mi segnerei la cartella e : 1 o sposto con drag and drop il file scelto oopure 2 uso da terminale il comando mv (move)
<versilia> mauriziosfizio: il file c'è gia e deve stare li, devo cambiare il file profiles per dirgli di puntare li
<pepigno75> salve da stamattina nautilus mi da problemi... se clicco sulla Unity e si apre la home si chiude direttamente
<mauriziosfizio> @versilia mmm e se usi proprietà non riesci a fermarlo li?
<pepigno75> se apro da icona dropbox mi apre la cartella... è solo la home che mi fa crashare nautilus
<pepigno75> mi da errore..se lo lancio da terminare http://pastebin.com/A4sj7hMp
<pepigno75> UP
<versilia> scusate non mi funziona la dash, gira gira e non trova nulla
<versilia> scusate non mi funziona la dash, gira gira e non trova nulla
<versilia> ma non c'è nessuno oggi in chat?
<neramarea> buooonasera a tutti... qualcuno sa dove posso reperire uno script o altro per convertire i csv in vcf/vcard?
<CiCi> ciao ce qualcuno
<CiCi> ?
<versilia> scusate non mi funziona la dash, gira gira e non trova nulla cosa vuol dire?
<pepigno75> risolto nel canale ubuntu :)
<pepigno75> erano dei file vuoti e senza estensione
<CiCi> ho le partizioni sul pc con 2 versioni di windows e non partono le vedo dalla chiavetta live di ubuntu ad una di esse riesco ad entrare e vedere il contenuto ma all'altra no.. e comunque windows non parte cosa posso fare per riparare le partizioni?
<Silver_2> Come faccio ad applicare le opzioni di visualizzazione delle cartelle a tutte le cartelle? Dopo aver modificato le opzioni queste vengono applicate solo alla cartella che sto visualizzando in quel momento.
<CiCi> Come faccio a riparare le partizioni di windows tramite UBUNTU??
<neramarea> buooonasera a tutti... qualcuno sa dove posso reperire uno script o altro per convertire i csv in vcf/vcard?
<a7x> ! chat | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neramarea> ...a7x, intendevo qualcosa di presente nei repo...
<a7x> rimane il suggerimento di prima
<traba> ciao ho scaricato ubuntu 13.10 come lo metto su chiavetta per poi installarlo??? scusate ma sono incapace
<giampiero> ciao
<jester-> sera
<bpietro> salve, qualcuno sa come risolvere (se si può) questo comportamento annoiante? ho Unity con 9 spazi virtuali, su nr. 9 aperte le finestre di Skype e Zoiper. Queste si spostano da soli su spazio a caso
<bpietro> ciao jester, come butta?
<jester-> bpietro: piove assai
<cristian_c> lol
<bpietro> parola chiave d'un altro problema "file /lib/httpds" qualcuno sa qualcosa?
<cristian_c> bpietro, quando si spostano?
<bpietro> ogni tanto, a caso, ma più spesso dopo sospensione
<bpietro> sai faccio Ctrl+Alt+9 e quardo lo spazio vuoto e devo cominciare la ricerca, dove cavolo si sono spostati
<bpietro> *guardo
<cristian_c> bpietro, con quale release?
<bpietro> 12.04 LTS regolarmente aggiornata
<cristian_c> bpietro, in live riscontri lo stesso problema?
<bpietro> ma penso che più che di Unity sarà problema di quelle applicazioni
<cristian_c> bpietro, fai una prova e installa skype in live
<cristian_c> XD
<bpietro> in live non ho provato, non è poi prb così grave, solo irritante
<Disagio> se ho problemi di connessione dovuti a quanto pare dal fatto che ubuntu 12-10 che ho installato litiga con il mio modem huawei hg530 cosa faccio? non ha problemi a connettersi, ma poi non carica o carica con tempi impossibil,i le pagine
<jester-> Disagio: e se provi la live della 13.10?
<jester-> che ha kernel piu aggiornato
<Disagio> non riesco a scaricare la live.... non naviga.. e ho provato da un pc con windows ma non mi apre unetbootin!!
<jester-> Disagio: se non la vede è una quastioen di drivers
<jester-> ho trovi il driver o cambi key
<jester-> o provi con os piu aggoirnato
<jester-> aggiornato*
<cristian_c> Disagio, sicuro che con winz funza?
<jester-> !usbwin | Disagio è il migliore in circolazione
<ubot-it> Disagio è il migliore in circolazione: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<remildo> ciao belli
<remildo> ciao jester-
<remildo> ancora qui a rompervi
<remildo> oggi provero a installare la distro lubuntu
<jester-> we remildo
<remildo> ce la faro??
<jester-> remildo: hai fatto ieri
<Disagio> grazie, ci provo. vi voglio bbene!!!
<remildo> mi sono procurato un altra pendrive
<jester-> remildo: se vai con una tipa ti ricordi o chiami la mamma
<remildo> dai jester sono sposato io
<remildo> mica sono un ragazzino
<remildo> hehehehe
<jester-> stesso concetto pere al moglie
<remildo> pensavo di creare il disco di avvio dalla live di kubuntu
<remildo> pensi che riusciro
<remildo> ?
<cristian_c> !veggenti | remildo
<ubot-it> remildo: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<remildo> ciao cristian
<remildo> mi mancavi
<remildo> cmq volete sapere il perche di tutto questo mio sbattimento
<remildo> ?
<cristian_c> no
<remildo> io usavo ubuntu bello felice ma un giorno non mi si avviava piu il mio os
<remildo> vabbe
<remildo> ho capito
<remildo> saluti
<remildo> ciao jester-
<Free_Diver> Buona sera qualcuno mi aiuta con il lettore cd del mio notebook è da settimane che cerco di risolvere
<Free_Diver> non mi monta i dvd dati e ne ho bisogno
<cristian_c> Free_Diver, uhm
<jester-> Free_Diver: insrendo il cd compare nella finsetra di sinistra di nautilus?
<cristian_c> Free_Diver, winz li legge, attualmente?
<Free_Diver> scusate prendevo il caffè :)
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, winz legge
<Free_Diver> jester-, inserendo il dvd il lettore si muove un po e po rimane fermo
<jester-> Free_Diver: insrendo il cd compare nella finsetra di sinistra di nautilus?
<jester-> Free__Diver: nautilus = filemanager
<Free__Diver> jester-, no gester non compare a sinistra c'è solo Dati
<Free__Diver> certo
<jester-> e che è dati
<Free__Diver> una mia partizione
<Free__Diver> se utilizzo gestore dischi c'è l'unità cd/dvd
<Free__Diver> mi dice il modello il device fimware connessione però nessun supporto rilevato
<Free__Diver> posso cliccare anche su espelli e il vano si apre ma non monta nulla
<Free__Diver> jester-, non vi è un comando per montare il dispositivo manualmente?
<jester-> Free__Diver: wodim -checkdrive   metti nel paste
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DaRcHaNgEl> mount
<Free__Diver> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6290115/
<jester-> Free__Diver: sudo fdisk -l
<Free__Diver> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6290124/
<jester-> Free__Diver: sudo mount /dev/cdrw /cdrom
<Free__Diver> jester-,  mi viene fuori mount: /dev/sr0: impossibile leggere il superblocco
<jester-> Free__Diver: hai una tabella partizioni scrausa, subito una estesa
<Free__Diver> jester-, cioè?
<jester-> Free__Diver: il cd  dentro?
<Free__Diver> si il cd è dentro
<jester-> Free__Diver: è rovvanato
<Free__Diver> no no è perfetto
<jester-> Free__Diver: lo vede ciucco <Free__Diver> jester-,  mi viene fuori mount: /dev/sr0: impossibile leggere il superblocco
<jester-> Free__Diver: in winz lo legge?
<Free__Diver> jester-, si winz lo legge
<jester-> per il sistema è ciucco, leggilo da winz se funza
<Free__Diver> jester-,  cambiando dvd viene fuori mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<jester-> Free__Diver: lascialo settare
<Free__Diver> jester-, il problema che su questa macchina non ho winz
<Free__Diver> niente stessa cosa anche con questo
<jester-> secondo me non lo legge nemmeni su winz
<Free__Diver> provo uno di musica originale voglio vedere che cosa combina
<jester-> o hai il cdrom a bottane
<DaRcHaNgEl> fisso o portatile
<DaRcHaNgEl> :-)
<Free__Diver> portatile
<Free__Diver> jester-, il cdaudio è stato montato da solo
<Free__Diver> provo con un cdrom dati voglio vedere se il problema è causato dai dvd
<jester-> Free__Diver: quindi sono i cd scrausi o scritto con altro formato
<DaRcHaNgEl> quindi inserendo un cd/dvd nel lettore portatile non vengono letti
<jester-> per quello winz serve sempre
<jester-> che linux non è sostitutivo ma alternativo
<Free__Diver> jester-, cdrom dati partito
<Free__Diver> provo ancora una volta con un dvd dati
<Free__Diver> vuoi vedere che non monta i dvd?
<Free__Diver> sto piezoelettrico
<DaRcHaNgEl> potrebbe anche essere un masterizzatore cd XD
<jester-> Free__Diver: se pc vecio il lettore va solo a cd
<DaRcHaNgEl> e basta
<Free__Diver> jester-, no no il lettore è dvd
<Free__Diver> dvdrw
<jester-> sarà scassato
<jester-> mica durano in erterno
<Free__Diver> no niente a quanto pare non prende i dvd possibile? perché il cd si e il dvd no?
<DaRcHaNgEl> che dvd usi?
<Free__Diver> DaRcHaNgEl, fortis tdk verbatim come capitano
<Free__Diver> provo con un film originale vediamo
<Free_Diver> jester-, DaRcHaNgEl  se è scassato per i dvd dati che ho fatto io non dovrebbe anche con i dvd originali?
<Free_Diver> possibile che sia un problema di masterizzazione che ne so tipo specifiche filesystem?
<jester-> Free_Diver: per logica non dovrebbe
<jester-> Free_Diver: winz usa dei formati diversi a seconda del programma
<Free_Diver> i cd in questione sono stati fatti con k3b in ubuntu come mai
<jester-> forse manca qualche plugin
<Free_Diver> jester-, e come faccio a sapere quale?
<jester-> Free_Diver: aspe
<jester-> vi sovviene una cosa
<jester-> Free_Diver: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libdvdread4 libcss2
<jester-> Free_Diver: e sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Free_Diver> jester-, E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto libcss2
<Free_Diver> jester-, che famo?
<jester-> Free_Diver: e sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Free_Diver> dato ma l' Errore di libcss2 non importa?
<Free_Diver> ok fatto ora riavvio? oppure posso provare?
<jester-> Free_Diver: 13.10?
<Free_Diver> no l'ultima LTS
<jester-> i medibuntu sono falliti, stava li dentro
<Free_Diver> 12.04 se non sbaglio
<jester-> Free_Diver: installa k3b che si prende le dipendenze
<cristian_c> Free_Diver, ma il problema non erano i dvd dati?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> ora siamo passati ai dvd video?
<cristian_c> :P
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, no no dati dati
<cristian_c> lol
<Free_Diver> parte tutto tranne i dati
<jester-> semanca quella lib la vedo dura
<cristian_c> pare che i drm stiano nei dvd video
<cristian_c> :P
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, non ho afferrato
<cristian_c> Free_Diver, non ricordo quale release usi
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, 12.04 lts
<cristian_c> ok
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, per esattezza Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS lol
<cristian_c> Free_Diver, ma libdvdread è installato?
<jester-> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<Free_Diver> jester-, ho installato k3b
<cristian_c> jester-, eh, ora è cambiato tutto
<Free_Diver> ora che faccio?
<cristian_c> Free_Diver, ma libdvdread è installato?
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto libdvdread
<Free_Diver> se cerco di installarlo mi viene fuori quello
<Free_Diver> quindi credo non sia installato
<jester-> Free_Diver: repo extra e parteners abilitati?
<Free_Diver> se vado nel gestore pacchetti c'è però
<cristian_c> Free_Diver, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari/Dvd
<Free_Diver> repo extra e parteners questo non lo so come faccio a vedere?
<Free_Diver> nei componenti aggiuntivi c'è spuntato libdvdcss2
<cristian_c> Free_Diver, io il pacchetto l'ho trovato nel componente universe
<cristian_c> libdvdread
<Free_Diver> libdvdread c'è e come componente aggiuntivo c'è spuntato libdvdcss2
<Free_Diver> quindi ho sia libdvdread che libdvdcss2 bastavano questi per leggere i dvd giusto?
<cristian_c> Free_Diver, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, il wiki che mi hai passato lo abbiamo fatto in precedenza con jester-
<cristian_c> sì, se già non ce l'hai
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Free_Diver, direi che sei a posto
<cristian_c> prova
<Free_Diver> fatto
<cristian_c> c'è il regionset nel caso di problemi
<Free_Diver> che lo uso come?
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, lo sto installando
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, mi dive Enter the new region number for your drive
<Free_Diver> [1..8]: che ci metto?
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, il 2 dovrebbe essere europa
<cristian_c> Free_Diver, ho detto in caso di problemi
<cristian_c> se il dvd viene riprodotto, non devi fare niente
<Free_Diver> provo a riavviare vediamo se parte ritorno tra qualche secondo
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, niente non viene letto
<Free_Diver> cambio sto codice regionale?
<cristian_c> Free_Diver, ma hai pacioccato con il region set?
<Free_Diver> cristian_c, no no
<cristian_c> Free_Diver, che cosa hai fatto e cosa è successo?
<Free__Diver> mi chiedevo se volevo cambiarlo e gli ho detto si però poi mi sono fermato quando mi chiedeva il numero  regionale ma poi mi sono fermato
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, non ho toccato nulla
<Free__Diver> ho riavviato e il dvd non viene montato ora che faccio? butto tutto o modifico il region set?
<cristian_c> Free_Diver, non so se hai toccato qualcosa
<cristian_c> forse hai toccato
<cristian_c> Free_Diver, attenzione con le modifiche
<cristian_c> non sono illimitate
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, si lo so ma non ho inserito il numero di regione
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, tranquillo non ho variato nulla
<cristian_c> ok
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, quindi ora che faccio
<mauriziosfizio> devocreare un xorg.conf per un ibook g3 lombard ma non capisco come fare, anche lo facessi dall'altro pc cioè questo come faccio dopo ad inserirlo nel mac con solo terminale visto che è in low graphic? sto seguendo questo tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2131612
<cristian_c> Free_Diver, uhm, vediamo se c'è un comando per vedere il regionset
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> Free_Diver, aspetta, ma non viene montato o non viene riprodotto?
<cristian_c> -,-
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, non viene montato
<Free__Diver> vengono montati tutti i supporti anche i dvd video
<Free__Diver> ma i dvd con sopra dei dati non vengono montati
<Free__Diver> non sto cercando di vedere dvd contenenti film (anche perché quelli li apre e vengono avviati) cerco di montare i dvd dati
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, infatti i dvd dati non c'entrano con i css
<cristian_c> libcss
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, questo io non lo so stavo seguendo quello che mi veniva consigliato
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, quindi la storia di libdvdread non serve a niente
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, forse avranno capito male
<cristian_c> :)
<Free__Diver> fa niente non è un problema
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, hai guardato in /media?
<Free__Diver> in /media ci sono tre cartelle. cdrom cdrom0 e DATI
<Free__Diver> dati è una partizione ntfs montata
<Free__Diver> ma le altre cartelle sono vuote giustamente
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, si può montare manualmente
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, ma non so se hai controllato una cosa prima
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, posta l'output di dmesg | tail
<Free__Diver> !paster
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paster'
<Free__Diver> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Free__Diver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6290378/
<Free__Diver> guarda anche questa
<Free__Diver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6290380/
<vitoinfans> ciao
<Free__Diver> è un dmesg | grep -C 1 -i 'dvd\|cdrom'
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, mi serve un dmesg | tail dopo aver inserito il dvd
<Free__Diver> ok
<Free__Diver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6290391/
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, l'hai digitato ora ora?
<cristian_c> è uguale a quello di prima
<Free__Diver> si inserito e digitato
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, è come se il laser non lo leggesse neanche
<cristian_c> non c'è proprio traccia di log
<Free__Diver> vedo si si
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, l'hai provato oggi in winz?
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, l'hai provato oggi in winz?
<Free__Diver> si si funziona
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, interessante
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, sul computer della mia ragazza cristian_c tutti i dvd dati che ho masterizzati con questo computer non vengono letti mentre su winz si
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, asp
<Free__Diver> come me lo spieghi? anche i dvd dati fatti da altri pc non vengono letti
<Free__Diver> boh
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, forse mi sono spiegato male
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, l'hai provato su questo pc con winz?
<Free__Diver> no su un altro pc su questo pc c'è solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, ah, ecco, ora cambia tutto
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, quindi non hai provato questo lettore con winz
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, però i cdromdati i cdromaudio e i dvdoriginali con fil funzionano
<Free__Diver> perché questi dvd con sopra dei dati non vengono letti?
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, sì, è naturale
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, io focalizzerei il problema sul laser e la lente
<Free__Diver> mi sembra strano possibile che sia il lettore rotto? non credo
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, non è che è rotto
<cristian_c> è poco preciso
<cristian_c> va regolato
<cristian_c> o pulita la lente
<cristian_c> *regolato il laser (ma non troppo)
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, e come va regolato?
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, un utente sul forum spiegava come fare
<Free__Diver> ma devo intervenire manualmente?
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, ma se conosci qualche esperto è meglio
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, sì
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, la prima cosa fa fare però è pulire la lente
<cristian_c> magari il problema è quello
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, di ubuntu non ne capisco nulla però sono un tecnico informatico le viti le so girare :)
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, se uno imposta il laser al massimo poi buca il dvd XD
<cristian_c> :P
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, meglio almeno creo un arma
<Free__Diver> tanto per come funziona adesso non me lo faccio nulla.
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, nel senso che magari il dvd non viene letto perché il fascio è troppo debole
<cristian_c> magari per un cd rom basta un fascio tenue
<Free__Diver> anzi ero tentato di cambiarlo con uno slog di espanzione per hd
<Free__Diver> e perché il dvdvideo viene letto? non è la stessa cosa?
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, ma prima di pensare al laser, la cosa migliore è un kit di pulizia per lenti
<Free__Diver> mmmmh va bene
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, inserisci un dvd video e postami un dmesg | tail
<Free__Diver> ok
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, il dubbio mi è venuto perché non logga nulla
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, se fosse un problema software qualcosa dovrebbe loggare, fosse anche un messaggio di errore
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, per dover di cronaca io in fstab non ho niente che parla di dvd
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6290429/
<Free__Diver> qualcosa si è mossa
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, quindi laser e lente sono ok se legge sto M@@@@ di dvd di natale
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2028254
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, ora in media c'è un cartella dvdvolume
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, beh, dipende
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, al link dovrebbe essere il tuo caso
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, ultimo post
<Disagio> ragazzi scusate, la connessione ha lo stesso problema con il modem anche dalla live di ubuntu 13-04....
<cristian_c> Disagio, parli della huawei?
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, io utilizzo gnomeshell
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, beh, non guardare il de utilizzato
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, i dvd si montano anche nella shell
<cristian_c> XD
<Free__Diver> il tizio del link non è riuscito comunque a fare niente a quanto leggo
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, sto cercando
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, chi cerca trova XD
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, non so se hai già fatto questa prova
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, inserisci il dvd dati nel drive
<Free__Diver> ho un lettore razzista insomma
<Free__Diver> si
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, fatto?
<Free__Diver> fffaatto
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, poi, apri un terminale
<Disagio> si la huawei
<Free__Diver> fatto
 * cristian_c adora le citazioni di mucciaccia
<Free__Diver> lol
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, poi, digita: mount /dev/sr0
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, mount: impossibile trovare /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, poi, digita: sudo mount /dev/sr0
<Free__Diver> stessa cosa mount: impossibile trovare /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, poi, digita: sudo mount /cdrom
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, stessa cosa  mount: impossibile trovare /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, cd /
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, lol
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, fatto=
<cristian_c> *?
<Free__Diver> si non fa niente
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, sudo mkdir TESTDVD
<Free__Diver> niente
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, sudo mount /dev/cdrom /TESTDVD
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, mount: /dev/sr0: impossibile leggere il superblocco
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, posta lo fstab
<Free__Diver> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Free__Diver> eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6290523/
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, sudo mount -a
<Free__Diver> niente
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, cosa esce?
<Free__Diver> nulla
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, asp, devo aver sbagliato il comando
<cristian_c> XD
<Free__Diver> XD
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, sudo lshw optical
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, ah, forse prima intendevo cat /etc/mtab
<cristian_c> XD
<Free__Diver> ok fatto
<Free__Diver> ora lshw optical?
<cristian_c> eh, quello mi interessa
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, ma se posti anche l'altro, meglio
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6290567/
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, di dove sei'
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, di dove sei?
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, l'altro
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6290576/
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, sudo lshw
<Free__Diver> fatto hai bisogno del post?
<cristian_c> ovio
<cristian_c> *v
<Free__Diver> az la tac gli hai fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/6290605/
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, è grave XD
<cristian_c>              capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos
<cristian_c> ops
<Free__Diver> Cioè?
<cristian_c> sbagliato XD
<pepigno75> sera a tutti
<cristian_c>              product: DVD-RAM UJ870QJ
<cristian_c>              capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, hai la scatola dei dvd?
<Free__Diver> no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> togli il dvd dal lettore
<Free__Diver> dici che non legge i dvd+?
<Free__Diver> tolto
<cristian_c> che c'è scritto sul dvd?
<Free__Diver> dvd-r
<cristian_c> uhm
<ARANCIA> Avrei bisogno di aiuto
<ARANCIA> Vorrei installare 13.10 su pc con una versione di U non aggiornabile/problemi: mi  potreste consigliare? no cd solo usb
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, ci arrendiamo?
<Free__Diver> ma cristian_c fstab stava bene?
<dudu_> ciao
<jester-> !ripristino | ARANCIA
<ubot-it> ARANCIA: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<dudu_> vorrei sapere se si possono masterizzare due distro su stesso dvd per poi decidere all'avvio quale utilizzare!?
<jester-> dudu_: none
<dudu_> sicuro ! come mai!?
<jester-> dudu_: intendi 2 live/installer?
<dudu_> esatto!
<jester-> non è possibile
<jester-> installer non è predisposto per una cosa del genere e non ha senso
<dudu_> e due live su stesso dvd!?
<dudu_> quindi devo avere due dvd!=
<dudu_> vuoi quale distro consigliate!?
<jester-> dipende dal pc che hai
<cristian_c> Free__Diver,           logical name: scsi4
<cristian_c> dudu_, c'è multicd
<dudu_> ne ho due ... il promo è del 2004 con xp e voglio installarci solo linux mentre l'alto è del 2009 e voglio il dual BOOT!
<dudu_> ??
<Free__Diver>  cristian_c  non ciò capito nulla
<cristian_c> dudu_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione/Multicd
<Free__Diver> logical name sta per?
<Free__Diver> scsi4
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, nell'esempio che avevo trovato c'era:                 logical name: /dev/cdrom
<Free__Diver> si
<Free__Diver> niente quindi la sciamo perdere
<cristian_c> il mio è :                 logical name: /dev/cdrom                logical name: /dev/cdrw                logical name: /dev/dvd                logical name: /dev/dvdrw               logical name: /dev/sr0
<dudu_> ho due pc uno con xp del 2004 e voglio intallarci una disto di linux mentre quello del 2009 vita e voglio il dueal boot!
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, ah, scusa, hai ragione
<cristian_c> dudu_, hai visto il link?
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, anche il mio è come il tuo vedo però
<Free__Diver>   logical name: /dev/cdrom
<Free__Diver>              logical name: /dev/cdrw
<Free__Diver>              logical name: /dev/dvd
<Free__Diver>              logical name: /dev/dvdrw
<Free__Diver>              logical name: /dev/sr0
<dudu_> si ma  non ciò capito nulla!
<cristian_c> dudu_, cosa non hai capito?
<jester-> dudu_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> Free__Diver,  il tuo:            configuration: status=ready
<cristian_c> Free__Diver,  il mio:                 configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc
<dudu_> ho due pc uno con xp del 2004 e voglio intallarci una disto di linux mentre quello del 2009 vita e voglio il dueal boot!
<cristian_c> !ripeti | dudu_
<ubot-it> dudu_: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<jester-> dudu_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Free__Diver> il mio status è busy
<dudu_> il mio è acer 2004
<dudu_> e vaio 2009
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, ora ready
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, e quindi ora a fronte di tutto questo cosa possiamo fare?
<Versilia> ragazzi la dash non mi va, scrivo e non esce nulla, gira gira gira e basta
<Guest51107> ciao a tutti posso fare una domanda riguardo a creazione di URL?
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, che sarebbe da approfondire
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, sul forum hai già domandato
<cristian_c> ?
<remildo> ciao a tutti
<remildo> ciao jester-
<remildo> ciao cristian_c
<remildo> :)
<remildo> chi mi aiuta con l'installazione dei driver scheda video nvidia 8600GT
<remildo> ?
<jester-> remildo: fallo da driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> abilita il consigliato
<dudu_> ho due pc uno con xp del 2004 e voglio intallarci una disto di linux mentre quello del 2009 vita e voglio il dueal boot!
<dudu_> e vaio 2009
<dudu_> il mio è acer 2004
<remildo> ok devo trovare i driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> dudu_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<jester-> dudu_: e 7
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> dudu_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione/Multicd
<cristian_c> :P
<dudu_> non capisoco la cazzo di guida vorrei un vosto aiuto
<jester-> dudu_: che consiste nel riportarti quello scritto nelle guide
<cristian_c> dudu_, cosa non hai capito?
<jester-> ma leggere qui pare piu bello
<remildo> certo che e piu bello
<remildo> altrimenti voi che ci state a fare :)
<jester-> a far le seghe i passeri
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !troll
<ubot-it> Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<jester-> allergia alle guide = non adatto a linux
<Versilia> la dash non mi va, scrivo e non esce nulla, gira gira gira e basta cosa può essere
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, no non ho chiesto
<Free__Diver> proverò a scrivere vediamo che succede
<Versilia> scusate ma si chiama dash il tasto in cima con il logo ubuntu?
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, ti ringrazio tanto per la disponibilità a buon rendere
<Free__Diver> saluto tutto il canale alla prossima
<Free__Diver> cristian_c, fatto? fffaaattto. LOL
<jester-> Versilia: la dash è quella che si apre pigiandolo
<cristian_c> Free__Diver, facci sapere
<cristian_c> se risolvi
<Versilia> jester-: ok è quella che non va
<jester-> Versilia: 13.10?
<Versilia> jester-: si aggiornato da poco. prima non andava nulla, rifatto installazione, va un po' meglio ma rimangono delle cose che non vanno
<Versilia> jester-: una è la dash
<jester-> Versilia: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<jester-> Versilia: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<jester-> !gnomerest | Versilia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomerest'
<jester-> !gnomereset | Versilia
<ubot-it> Versilia: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Versilia> jester-: impossibile trovare pacchettto
<jester-> Versilia: scrivi bene
<Versilia> jester-: hai sempre ragione
<Versilia> jester-: ora devo rinominare le cartelle o non serve?
<jester-> Versilia:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<jester-> Versilia: cancella le cartelle inicate + .compiz
<remildo> mi hai dato del troll?
<jester-> Versilia: poi termina sessione e rientra
<Versilia> jester-: non trovo .gconfd
<jester-> se non c'è
<Versilia> jester-: se non c'è?
<jester-> non si puo cancellare
<jester-> Versilia: cancella quelle che ci sono
<Versilia> jester-: ok, pensavo fosse la causa di un problema
<Versilia> jester-: ok riavvio
<jester-> basta termina sessione
<helloworld> ciao a tutti .. come posso reare un URL?
<jester-> helloworld: ??
<helloworld> jaster per dwfinire una IP camera con ip 192.168.1.3 come si costruisce un URL?
<jester-> helloworld: con cosa la usi
<helloworld> Jester la uso con motion su router wireless per videosorveglianza con Ubuntu
<versilia_> jester-: due cose: mi si sono cancellati tutti i segnalibri, ma li recupererò da qualche parte ... e la dash non funziona
<jester-> helloworld: devi settare l'applicazione
<helloworld> ho settato motion e la configurazione ma non so' settare l'URL
<jester-> versilia_: copia nel terminale
<jester-> helloworld: usr è ip della cam
<jester-> url
<versilia_> jester-: cosa mi hai chiesto di copiare ne ter?
<jester-> versilia_: sudo find ~ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} + && find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<jester-> versilia_: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<helloworld> jester, nel file motion.conf c'e' una riga che ciede di impostare l'URL della web cam come segue netcam_url http://192.168.1.3/video4.mjpg
<versilia_> jester-: scusa ma devo riavviare perché mi segna come guest :(
<jester-> versilia_: se sei guest hai perso tempo
<versilia> jester-: devo inserire quello che mi hai scritto prima?
<jester-> versilia_: se seri guest hai perso tempo
<jester-> versilia_: sudo find ~ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} + && find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<jester-> versilia_: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<jester-> versilia_: unity --reset-icons
<jester-> versilia: dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<versilia> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6290988/
<versilia> jester-: in effetti thunderbird non mi funziona più dopo l'aggiornamento
<jester-> versilia: mi sa che hai sminchiato i permessi
<versilia> jester-: io?????????????????????
<jester-> ed è strano che non lo fa con sudo
<versilia> jester-: asp
<jester-> ma sei ospite?
<versilia> jester-: ora no
<jester-> non è possibile che non faccia sa sudo
<versilia> jester-: ti spiego da capo se asp un attimo
<versilia> ho aggiornato alla 13.10, non andava la scheda grafica e la wifi
<versilia> jester-: ho aggiornato alla 13.10, non andava la scheda grafica e la wifi
<jester-> versilia: che centrano
<versilia> jester-: poi mi ha fatto reinstallare tutto
<jester-> coi permessi della home
<jester-> versilia: hai la home seprata?
<jester-> separata*
<versilia> jester-: non mi pare. sarebbe?
<jester-> i la home il problema
<jester-> sarebbe avere la home su altra partizione
<jester-> versilia: prova a creare un altro user
<jester-> versilia: sudo adduser sticass
<versilia> jester-: no la home è sulla partizione giusta, casomani era l'account di thunderbird (che ora non va più) che era su un altra aprtizione
<jester-> versilia: sudo adduser sticass sudo
<jester-> poi  a adm cdrom  dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<versilia> jester-: sudo adduser sticass sudo
<jester-> termina e logga con sticass
<jester-> si
<versilia> jester-: adduser: L'utente «sticass» non esiste.
<jester-> lo aggiunge al gruppo sudo
<jester-> sudo adduser sticass
<jester-> e ti chiede pass e palle varie
<versilia> si
<jester-> fallo
<jester-> metti solo la pass e ripeti pass
<jester-> il resto batti enter
<jester-> poi
<versilia> jester-: ok
<jester-> versilia: sudo adduser sticass sudo
<jester-> versilia: sudo adduser sticass adm
<jester-> versilia: sudo adduser sticass cdrom
<versilia> jester-: la seconda?
<jester-> versilia: sudo adduser sticass plugdev
<versilia> jester-: tutto?
<jester-> eh
<versilia> jester-: tutti questi comandi?
<jester-> versilia: sudo adduser sticass lpadmin
<jester-> versilia: sudo adduser sticass sambashare
<jester-> versilia: secondo te li ho scritti per sport?
<remildo> eheheheh
<versilia> jester-: magari non eri sicuro. ho fatto
<remildo> jester- come faccio a sapere da terminale se i driver scheda video sono installati?
<jester-> versilia: termina sessione e rientra con sticass
<jester-> remildo: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<remildo> non mi da nulla
<remildo> vuol dire che sono installati?
<versilia__> jester-: ci sono
<jester-> versilia__: da sticass?
<versilia__> jester-: si
<jester-> versilia__: e funsa unity?
<versilia__> jester-: no fa uguale
<versilia__> gira a vuoto
<jester-> versilia__: reinstalla tutto formattando
<versilia__> jester-: scusa ma ti pare formatto tutto?????? funzionava fino a che non ho aggiornato
<jester-> versilia__: adesso è sminchiata assai
<jester-> versilia__: prima avevi?
<versilia__> jester-: la 13.04
<jester-> versilia__: ultimo tentivo
<jester-> versilia__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<versilia__> jester-: asp.
<versilia__> jester-: fammi controllare se sn le cose che mi avevi detto gi
<cristian_c> remildo, lspci -k
<Guest91909> non riesco a scaricare ubuntu dal sito, aiuto.
<remildo> fallo da torrent
<Guest91909> provo grazie
<versilia__> jester-: dopo aver aggiornato visto che non andava mi hai fatto fare: dpkg --configure -a apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade apt-get -f install rm -r .config rm -r .compiz*
<remildo> come faccio a postare il risultato del comando lspci -k senza flooddare?
<jester-> versilia__: dai il comando a vedere come butta
<mibofra> !paste | remildo
<ubot-it> remildo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<versilia__> jester-: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<remildo> grazie mibo
<jester-> versilia__: yess
<versilia__> jester-: scusa e secondo te devo riprovarlo finche non funziona tutto?
<jester-> versilia__: cosa ha fatto il comando
<versilia__> jester-: quando?
<jester-> se è tutto ok cosa vuoi cintinuare
<remildo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6291100/
<jester-> versilia__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<versilia__> jester-: si lo faccio asp
<remildo> raga posso dare quest comando al mio lubuntu?
<remildo> serve?    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<versilia__> jester-: saranno aggiornati:   gnome-control-center gnome-control-center-data gnome-settings-daemon   libgnome-control-center1 libupower-glib1 upower
<jester-> dai ok
<versilia__> jester-: si ok. l'altra volta ha lavorato 20 min
<versilia__> jester-: ora ha gia finito
<remildo> che dici cristian_c sono installati i driver nvidia?
<jester-> versilia__: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<versilia__> jester-: ok
<remildo> penso di no cmq i video dal tubo mi vanno a scatti
<jester-> remildo: lsmod | grep nvidia
<cristian_c> remildo, ora ci guardo
<remildo> jester- non mi da nessuna risposta
<versilia__> jester-: rinuncio?
<remildo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G84M [GeForce 8600M GT] (rev a1)
<jester-> remildo: ma lo hai installato il nvidia?
<remildo> no
<remildo> :)
<remildo> io no
<jester-> remildo: eccasso che aspetti
<jester-> remildo: driver aggiuntivi e abilita il consigliato
<remildo> di trovare i driver aggiuntivi su lubu
<remildo> non li trovo
<remildo> posso fare da terminale
<remildo> ?
<cristian_c> remildo, nessun driver per la tua scheda
<remildo> nel senso che non esistono^?
<cristian_c> remildo, direi che è anche normale, perché è vecchia
<cristian_c> remildo, non è che hai pacioccato?
<jester-> remildo: udo jockey-gtk
<remildo> pacioccato?
<remildo> che e?
<remildo> jester un secondo che installa udo
<remildo> Elaborazione dei trigger per man-db... Configurazione di udo (6.4.1-1)... remildo@5920G:~$ udo jockey-gtk Error:  0: couldn't open source file <jockey-gtk.ui> jockey-gtk.ui: No such file or directory
<remildo> jester-
<jester-> remildo: sudo non udo
<remildo> pensa
<jester-> remildo: sudo jockey-gtk
<remildo> e mi ha fatto installare il programma udo
<remildo> -.-
<jester-> male non fa
<remildo> mi informo su cosa sia
<jester-> remildo: sudo dpkg --purge udo
<remildo> che cazz e udo?
<remildo> per disinstallarlo?
<jester-> eh
<remildo> jester- sudo jockey-gtk sudo: jockey-gtk: comando non trovat
<remildo> comando non trovato
<jester-> remildo: sudo jockey  e tab tab che ti fa vedere
<jester-> remildo: hai kakkade?
<jester-> ha no è lubbuntu
<remildo> si sono su lubuntu
<remildo> Lubuntu
<remildo> comando non trovato
<jester-> remildo: sudo jockey  batti tab 2 volte
<remildo> remildo@5920G:~$ sudo jockey sudo: jockey: comando non trovato remildo@5920G:~$
<remildo> batto tab
<remildo> 2 volte non fa nulla
<jester-> remildo: guarda in impostazioni di sistema
<remildo> sai che non esistono le impostazioni di sistema qui
<remildo> ehheheh
<jester-> remildo: lol
<remildo> trovato mi sa
<remildo> system info
<mussetto> ciao a tutti! sono nuovo di linux e vorrei installare una chiavetta huawei e372 su easypeasy ma nn ci riesco......qualcuno che mi aiuta..??
<remildo> PCI devices
<mibofra> remildo, sotto i sorgenti software → driver aggiuntivi
<remildo> sono in lubuntu mib
<jester-> mussetto: non è di nostra competenza/conoscenza
<cristian_c> mussetto, easypeasy non è una *buntu
<jester-> è un tarocco
<remildo> jester trovato driver aggiuntivi   grazie mibofra
<mibofra> remildo, da ubuntu 12.10 in su tutta la gestione dei driver aggiuntivi è affidata al gestore sorgenti software, derivate comprese
<mibofra> ecco xD
<mibofra> se non era li era abbastanza strambo
<remildo> grazie mibo
<mibofra> prego
<remildo> vorrei fare uno snapshot per farvi vedere la situazione driver aggiuntini
<remildo> posso installare ksnapshot qui su lubuntu?
<jester-> remildo: fare una cosa per volta?
<jester-> remildo: c'è il  suo shot cercalo
<jester-> remildo: tato stamp
<jester-> tasto
<cristian_c> remildo, io uso scrot
<cristian_c> !info scrot
<ubot-it> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (raring), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<remildo> il tasto stamp non funziona
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> remildo, usa scrot
<remildo> apt-get install scrot ??
<cristian_c> è già installato, mi pare
<remildo> scusate meglio se chiudo per oggi
<remildo> vi ringrazio come sempre siete grandiosi gentilissimi e disponibili
<remildo> a domani
<remildo> :)
<remildo> buona notte a tutti
<bpietro> qualcuno ha esperienza con PBX Asterisk?
<cristian_c> bpietro, io no
<bpietro> grazie, questo mi sarà utile, di saperlo :)  (scherzo)
<versilia> jester-:
<versilia> jester-: scusa sai che se premi alt f2 la dash per le applicazioni funziona=
<jester-> versilia: non uso unity
<versilia> jester-: non è una domanda, è un affermazione
<jester-> versilia: eh quindi?
<versilia> jester-: la dash non funziona, ma premendo alt f2 la dash va.
<jester-> bene
<versilia> jester-: non è bene, è sempre una cosa che non funziona
<versilia> jester-: alt f2 apre le applicazioni, mentre la dash fa tutto
<jester-> versilia: cosa vuoi che ti dica oltre che dovresti formattare e rimettere  a nuovo
<versilia> jester-: quello è una cosa da windows
<jester-> versilia: di norma funza, nessuno si lamenta
<jester-> quindi è un problema del tuo os
<jester-> scommetto che eri pieno di ppa
<jester-> versilia: a tutto c'è un limite
<versilia> jester-: non penso, le aggiugevo tanti aggiornamenti fa, ormai dovrebbero ersser disattivate
<jester-> i ppa sono la  maggior causa di sminchiamenti strani
<cristian_c> versilia, anche se li disattivi, ormai il danno è fatto
<jester-> e se prima di avanzare non rimuovi da ppa-purge so cazzi
<cristian_c> versilia, perché ti hanno sostituito tutti i pacchetto con le versioni tarocche
<cristian_c> *i
<jester-> versilia: e piantiamola con la favola che linux è invulnerabile e che riporti le nonne di 80 a 18
<versilia> come si fa a postare una schermata?
<jester-> quindi reinstalla new e vedi che si sistema tutto
<versilia> jester-: io ho un bel 30enne non ho una nonna
<versilia> come si fa a postare una schermata?
<jester-> versilia: lol ma l'allusione era per i pc
<bpietro> versilia, http_//imagebin.org
<jester-> versilia: e quado abbiamo visto la scherata?
<bpietro> oops http://imagebin.org
<versilia> jester-: infatti, il mio pc eà un bel 30enne
<jester-> dipende da che 30enne
<jester-> se hai il fisico da tranciatore di coriandoli....
<bpietro> :)
<cristian_c> bpietro, ma che devi fare con asterisk?
<jester-> gli deve ciulare la pozione maggica
<cristian_c> lol
<bpietro> cristian_c, che si fa? una centralina telefonica per baracca di tre piani e una 30 di dipendenti
<cristian_c> bpietro, immaginavo
<cristian_c> bpietro, ma qual è la domanda?
<bpietro> già installa to e funziona, ho solo qualche problema con impostazioni
<cristian_c> *'
<bpietro> come impostare Gigaset A510IP per farlo funzionare con 'sto Asterisk
<bpietro> sono stato oggi tutta la serata su #asterisk, molto gentili, ma non abbiamo risolto nulla
<cristian_c> bpietro, è il chan migliore in cui domandare
<bpietro> e google trova o come impostare Gigaset con i provider commerciali o domande degli sfortunati come me, ma la soluzione nessuna
<pepigno751> salve... mi è crashato Unity
<pepigno751> e non so come fare a riavviarlo
<bpietro> bello è che documentazione di * dice come impostarlo e di telefoni 'questo è problema del produttore', e produttore: così si imposta con vari fornitori SIP commerciali e se non va con asterisk, è problema di asterisk
<pepigno751> non mi va di riavviare il pc... stavo scaricando
<pepigno751> !Unity
<ubot-it> Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> bpietro, in pratica è come impostare la mail su thunderbird
<cristian_c> con annessi pop e smtp?
<cristian_c> XD
<bpietro> Alt+Ctrl+Backspace dovrebe buttare giù il server X
<pepigno751> non riesco ad aprire il browser
<cristian_c> che varia da provider a provider
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> bpietro, ctrl+alt+f1
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> pepigno751, ctrl+alt+f1
<bpietro> non so dirlo, mai avuto problemi con Thunderbird e mi segue 5 caselle di posta
<cristian_c> pepigno751, ed entri nella console tty
<cristian_c> pepigno751, da lì dai i comandi
<cristian_c> bpietro, io tanti in passato e presente
<pepigno751> cristian_c, che comandi
<bpietro> f1 è prima tty e quella è occupata, meglio f2
<cristian_c> bpietro, ogni casella va impostata con i dati giusti, comprese le porte, il protocollo di sicurezza, ecc...
<cristian_c> bpietro, già , vero
<cristian_c> pepigno751, ctrl+alt+f2
<cristian_c> pepigno751, i comandi per il reset di unity e compiz
<cristian_c> pepigno751, se googli li trovi
<pepigno751> cristian_c, ci provo
<cristian_c> pepigno751, unity --reset
<cristian_c> pepigno751, compiz --replace
<cristian_c> bpietro, sul forum di ubuntu hai già domandato?
<bpietro> ancora no
<cristian_c> bpietro, potrebbe essere una buona idea, se sei già iscritto
<bpietro> ho un amico che ha lo stesso HW e da lui funziona, mi ha promesso di mandarmi copie dei file di configurazione
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> bpietro, potresti pure creare una guida
<cristian_c> bpietro, io ho creato una guida su thunderbird, con focus su account virgilio, libero e tiscali
<matt_> ciao ragazzi
<cristian_c> così non devo ammattire tutte le volte
<cristian_c> XD
<Guest10549> aiuto! sto installando ubuntu ma da tipo venti minuti sono fermo sulla schermata delle impostazioni personali, in cui ti chiede di inserire il tuo nome, non mi fa andare avanti
<Guest10549> che mi sono perso?
<bpietro> bello, così si fa, io penso che farò qualcosa, appena riesco a metterlo in moto (e con provider da te nominati non voglio fare niente :(  troppo grandi
<bpietro> Guest10549,  piggiare tasto Avanti, forse?   :)
<Guest10549> non me lo fa fare purtroppo
<bpietro> perché è disabbilitato? non hai usato nel nome qualche carattere strano?
<Guest10549> l'unica opzione che mi da è tornare indietro fino al punto di selezione del fuso orario di appartenenza
<Guest10549> no nessun carattare strano ho banalmente usato il mio nome
<bpietro> non so dirtelo, l'ultima installazione l'ho fatta ieri, ma da CD U 10.04 server
<Guest10549> mmm va bhe grazie lo stesso, speriamo che qualcuno mi sappia aiutare
<cristian_c> Guest10549, ma ti ha fatto partizionare?
<Guest10549> si la partizione l'ho fatta io, mantenendone una (quella con i dati) e utilizzando quella con prima win come root
<bpietro> Guest10549, comincerei con verifica di CD, al avvio di macchina prima di scegliere Installa Ubuntu scegli Controlla difetti su CD, forse è la masterizzazione mal riuscita
<Guest10549> ho gia usato questo cd diverse volte quindi non credo sia quello il problema anche perche sono maniacale nella conservazione di cose del genere
<bpietro> o se hai la possibilità, prova con questo CD installazione su un'altra macchina
<bpietro> boh, con CD vergini d'aggi, ho avuto una scatola che erano leggibili circa 10 minuti dopo la masterizzazione e poi non più
<Guest10549> per il momento ho ricominciato l'installazione e sono di nuovo dove ero prima, solo che ora sta facendo la copia dei files e la barra di caricamento si muove
<pepis> non capisco perchè hanno tolto le  ia32-libs
<pepis> alcuni plugin che uso ne necessitano e non so come installare queste librerie
<Guest10549> ah! problema sgamato credo...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pepis, sulla 13.10?
<bpietro> pepis, http://askubuntu.com/questions/107230/what-happened-to-the-ia32-libs-package
<Guest10549> questo è il messaggio che trovo : impossibile scaricare alcuni files
<pepis> si cristian_c sulla 13.10
<Guest10549> verranno ignorati o usati quelli vecchi, cioè gli mancano i pezzi da quello che ho capito, per questo non vado avanti
<bpietro> sudo apt-get install package-name:i386
<cristian_c> pepis, magari hai scaricato la iso a 32 bit :P
<pepis> no cristian_c ehehe
<cristian_c> bpietro, lol
<bpietro> cristian_c, no l'hanno veramente tolta
<cristian_c> bpietro, buono a sapersi
<bpietro> zio google, non io ;)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Guest10549, ma parli della copia dei file?
<bpietro> Guest10549, è quello che pensavo, problemi con CD. O con CD proprio o con lettore
<cristian_c> bpietro, in quel caso, può darsi che la iso si sia corrotta
<bpietro> si si, l'installazione fa la copia dal CD a HD e lo chiama 'scaricare'
<bpietro> proprio ieri dicevo, ma che stai scaricando se hai cavo Ethernet scollegato?
<Guest10549> forse il lettore
<Guest10549> proverò da usb solo che ora ho eliminato win quindi sarà un problema al riavvio
<bpietro> e ho trovato una bellissima cosa su una guida di hardening: installare senza rete, chiudere tutto e poi installare pachetto di superprotezzione apt-get install qualcosa
<bpietro> piccolo penellino da ottico e pulire la lente (smontare lettore)
<Guest10549> ci proverò, grazie mille
<bpietro> va be' ragazzi, è nuovo giorno, di mattina vado lavorà, purptroppo. Alla prossima
<bpietro> ancora questa: serata aziendale allegra - ballo in maschera, Qui vediamo arrivare il nostro ragioniere nella maschera di Batman
<bpietro> là sta la segretaria nella maschera di Capucetto Rosso, e nel angolo si annoia nostro amministratore di rete
<bpietro> nella maschera 255.255.255.0
<bpietro> notte
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-24
<xiaoy> !gnome
<ubot-it> gnome is Desktop Environment predefinito di Ubuntu. ( http://www.gnome.org/ ) - Guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<remildo> buongiorno raga
<remildo> come mai il mio laptop con qualsiasi distro installata mi da sempre il problema dello schermo nero all'accensione?  qualcuno saprebbe svelarmi questo mistero???
<motore> il tuo laptop ha preinstallato windows 8
<motore> ?
<remildo> ciao motore aveva vista installato ai tempi, parlo di un aspire 5920G
<motore> allora non sò.... non sono un esperto, ti posso dire però che a me fa la stessa cosa se installo i driver Nvidia.... (ho una scheda INVIDIA sul mio pc)
<motore> ho risolto in modalità grafica di emergenza e togliendo i driver che non andavano... (non è stata una cosa proprio semplice)
<motore> ti và in modalità grafica di emergenza?
<remildo> non saprei
<remildo> cmq io i driver mi sa che non li ho ancora installati
<motore> prova a vedere se va in modalità grafica di emergenza... e poi cerca sui forum.... una soluzione ci sarà sicuramente! abbi fede!
<motore> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3850954
<motore> forse il tuo problema è simile al mio.... dai un'occhiata al link sopra.
<remildo> ok grazie motore
<remildo> ma tu hai ancora questo problema?
<motore> ha la scheda grafica Nvidia il tuo portatile?
<motore> io ho un pc (desktop) con scheda grafica Nvidia.
<remildo> io ho un aspire 5920G con geforce 8600GT
<remildo> ma hai ancora il problema schermo nero?
<motore> Se instrallo i driver proprietari succede la stessa cosa, quindi evito di installarli (negli aggiornamenti vengono proposti, ma tolgo la spunta e non li installo)
<remildo> capisco
<remildo> ciao overme
<remildo> buongiorno
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutta la congrega...
<OverMe> giorno
<motore> segui la guida, devo dire la verità è passato un pò di tempo e non ricordo proprio bene come ho fatto..... però più o meno devi andare in modalità grafica di emergenza,
<remildo> ma per fare cosa?
<motore> allora..... torna un pò la memoria, con ubuntu 10.o4 lts avevo seguito la guida che ti ho mandato e poi in qualche modo funzionava..... installavo i driver proprietari dalla shell della modalità grafica di emergenza.
<remildo> cmq per ora mi funziona
<remildo> cioe' stamani mi ha dato quel problema e ho spento, riacceso e mi e comparso il GRUB e poi e partito per bene
<remildo> infatti oggi ci sto lavorando
<remildo> qualcuno di voi usa lubuntu?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | remildo
<ubot-it> remildo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<remildo> ciao pina
<remildo> piana
<remildo> tutto bene?
<remildo> che ho fatto?
<remildo> ok allora:   chi di voi usa LUBUNTU
<remildo> ehheh
<glpiana> ciao remildo, tutto bene. esponi il problema che hai, non chiedere chi fa questo chi usa quello. il messaggio di ubot-it mi pare abbastanza chiaro
<remildo> ok chiedo venia
<remildo> devo risolvere il problema dello schermo nero all'avvio.
<remildo> me lo fa da sempre
<glpiana> remildo, ma hai appena detto che ora invece non l'ha fatto
<motore> invece con la versione che ho adesso 12.04 dopo aver fatto l'installazione funziona, se faccio l'aggiornamento ai driver proprietari succede casino, quindi lascio tutto com'è e non installo i driver NVIDIA.  Comunque, poichè mi sono da tempo rotto le palle di rifare installazioni quando succede casino...  conservo in un HD portatile l'immagine della partizione del sistema operativo fatta con il CD di REDOBACKUP (lo trovi gratis su
<motore> avvio da CD e ripristino, in questo modo puoi fare tutti i tentativi che vuoi, male che va in dieci minuti ripristini.
<remildo> si non l'ha fatto
<remildo> ineffetti non lo fa sempre, ma lo fa da sempre
<remildo> cioe da quando c'ho messo su ubuntu per la prima volta
<remildo> glpiana come risolvere sto problem secondo te?
<glpiana> remildo, non saprei. è una cosa che non si verifica sempre. ma quando il sistema parte visualizza grub e quando da schermo nero non lo visualizza?
<remildo> allora accendo il computer e non va, cioe mi va in schermo nero
<remildo> poi spengo nel modo forzato e riaccendo, mi visualizza il grub e poi parte
<glpiana> remildo, quando ti visualizza grub, parte poi da solo perchè ha il timer in basso o devi per forza premere invio?
<remildo> no devo premere per forza invio niente timer
<glpiana> remildo, e hai solo ubuntu su sta macchina?
<remildo> si per la precisione Lubuntu
<glpiana> remildo, il problema lo fa indifferentemente che sia un avvio da pc spento e un riavvio?
<remildo> si
<remildo> esatto
<glpiana> remildo, apri un terminale
<remildo> fatto
<glpiana> remildo, scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | remildo
<ubot-it> remildo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<remildo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6293665/
<glpiana> remildo, scrivi: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<remildo> sia chiaro mi fido di te , ma avresti voglia di dirmi che è sto comando ?
<remildo> installa il grub? ma c'è già...
<glpiana> remildo, stiamo reinstallando grub
<remildo> ok
<remildo> vado quindi
<remildo> :)
<glpiana> remildo, poi dai: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> !paste | remildo
<ubot-it> remildo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<remildo> ok installazione completata nessun errore
<remildo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6293677/
<glpiana> remildo, oki, riavvia o spegni e vediamo che fa
<remildo> ok
<remildo> vado a fra poco
<remildo> !quir
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'quir'
<remildo> !quit
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'quit'
<remildo> hehehe
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<remildo> ok ho prima spento e acceso, poi riaviato sembra che sia piu veloce e in queste due prove non ha dato problemi
<remildo> vedremo
<glpiana> remildo, oki, usalo e vedi se il problema si ripresenta
<neramarea> ola, jester-
<remildo> bene
<remildo> ora mi servirebbe un tool per fare le foto del desktop qui su lubuntu, il tasto stamp non va
<remildo> mi hanno consigliato scrot
<remildo> che mi dite?
<remildo> buon giorno jester-
<jester-> 'ngiorno remildo
<glpiana> remildo, sicuro che non ci sia un cattura schermata tra gli accessori?
<remildo> si sicuro
<remildo> mi sembra strano
<remildo> cmq
<remildo> .
<glpiana> remildo, e sei sicuro che premendo print screen non venga salvata l'immagine direttamente nella tua home?
<glpiana> *stamp
<remildo> si sono sicuro
<ExPBoy> remildo, in ogni caso se proprioil tasto stamp non funziona installa    gnome-screenshot
<glpiana> ExPBoy, su lxde?
<ExPBoy> eh
<glpiana> non si porta dietro mezzo mondo?
<ExPBoy> non penso
<remildo> ciao Ex sono su lubutnu
<ExPBoy> remildo, si lo so
<ExPBoy> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=513913
<glpiana> remildo, sì metti pure gnome-screenshot, pare si porti dietro poca roba
<ExPBoy> se segui il post puoi anche crearti un lanciatore
<remildo> quindi vado di g-screenshot
<remildo> ok?
<remildo> siamo sicuri^?
<glpiana> remildo, se non ti piace lo disinstalli
<remildo> voglio dire non lavorando in ambiente gnome va bene?
<ExPBoy> remildo, mica è esplosivo
<ExPBoy> comunque mi pare strano che stamp non funzioni
<remildo> lxs screenshot non va bene?
<ExPBoy> remildo, provalo
<remildo> anche a me
<remildo> non funzionava nemmeno vcon kubuntu
<remildo> solo con ubuntu classico funzionava
<remildo> lxscreenshot
<remildo> ?
<glpiana> remildo, sei su un portatile?
<remildo> si raga
<remildo> lavoro su lubuntu su un aspire 5920G
<glpiana> remildo, non è che devi schiacciare qualche tsto funzione?
<remildo> nono perche ripeto a dire con u buntu il tsto stamp funzionava
<remildo> tasto*
<remildo> non so che metto allora? lo gnome-screenshot
<remildo> ?
<ExPBoy> remildo ma hai controllato nella cartella immagini?
<glpiana> <ExPBoy> remildo, in ogni caso se proprioil tasto stamp non funziona installa    gnome-screenshot
<glpiana> <glpiana> remildo, sì metti pure gnome-screenshot, pare si porti dietro poca roba
<a7x> da notare come remildo glpiana ExPBoy e jester- abbiano un nick della stessa identica lunghezza
<a7x> (font Verdana)
<remildo> ehhehe ciao a7x
<remildo> magari siamo anche nati nello stesso mese
<remildo> raga dal software center mi da :  kazam shutter
<jester-> remildo: va che di serie in lubbuntu è scrot
<jester-> remildo: forse se lo scrivi scrot nel terminale e dai enter lo apre
<ExPBoy> jester-, si ma se dice che stamp non funziona... stamp usa scrot
<suraxs> buongiorno a tutti ragazzi :)
<jester-> assomigliando a scroto ed essendo lubuntu pudica non lo usa
<ExPBoy> :)
<remildo> ehehhe
<remildo> non lo apre da terminale
<jester-> remildo: e installa sto casso di gnome-screenshot che non ha nome ludico
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> a quest'ora era già risolto
<suraxs> ragazzi sono nuovo nel sistema operativo linux posso farvi una domanda? :)
<remildo> ok quinsi sudo apt-get install gnome-screenshot???
<jester-> suraxs: certo che si
<remildo> ok vado
<remildo> hehehe
<suraxs> anni fa avevo istallato una vecchia versione di ubuntu facendo la ripartizione, ora sinceramente non ricordo tutti i passaggi e ho scoperto che si puo installare ubuntu tramite wubi direttamente su windows.......il mio dubbio è: che svantaggi ho rispetto ad una classica installazione con ripartizione?
<remildo> allora dopo l'installazione ho dato gnome-screenshot da terminale e mi ha fatto la foto, salvandola da qualche parte... poi ho provato col tasto stamp e non va
<jester-> suraxs: wubi andava talmente bene che è stato abolito
<ExPBoy> -.-
<suraxs> in che senso scusa?
<ExPBoy> remildo, se ti andava stamp non ti facevamo installare nulla
<jester-> Sagitt: dalla 12.10 wubi non esiste piu
<ExPBoy> remildo, altra cosa leggere il post che ti ho linkato ti fa male?
<suraxs> quindi per istallare linux è rimasta solo la classica ripartizione?
<remildo> cmq negli accessori non ci sta gnome-screenshot
<remildo> vabbe leggo
<ExPBoy> ok rinuncio
<jester-> suraxs: si
<remildo> ma gia non v bene perche l'utente diceva che gli funzionava il tasto stamp
<remildo> quindi....
<remildo> mi dispiace che rinunci ex
<suraxs> ah ok xD ragazzi allora vi faccio presente che dovreste aggiornare la pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<a7x> suraxs, fallo presente al gruppo -it-web
<suraxs> ok ;)
<jester-> suraxs: lo trovi sulle precedenti distribuzioni
<remildo> come si disinstalla un programma da terminale?
<jester-> quindi se uno volesse usarlo la pagina wiki è utile
<a7x> remildo sudo apt-get remove *nomeprogramma*
<suraxs> ragazzi allora se faccio la ripartizione (cerco di ristudiarmi un po tutto) quanto spazio mi conviene dedicare a linux? premetto che ho un portatile con meno di 500 gb di disco fisso
<remildo> grazie a7x
<a7x> !terminale | remildo
<ubot-it> remildo: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<a7x> !apt | remildo
<ubot-it> remildo: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<remildo> grazie a7x questa volta me le salvo tra i preferiti
<remildo> ehehh
<jester-> remildo: lo spazio dipende dall'uso che ne fai, minimo sono 10 gb
<a7x> remildo, di solito non diamo supporto su questo tipo di domande, è il caso di leggere il wiki
<jester-> suraxs:  lo spazio dipende dall'uso che ne fai, minimo sono 10 gb
<remildo> ok ti ringrazio
<remildo> ragazzi mi dice che scrot è gia installato
<suraxs> ok grazie mille ragazzi ;) cerco di seguire il forum e imparare ad usare per bene questo sistema operativo :)
<jester-> suraxs: impari dal wiki non dal forum
<suraxs> ok grazie ancora XD
<jester-> suraxs: installando basta scegliere installa accanto a winz, devidere di quanto ridurre la partizione winz da dedicare e linux e fa tutto l'installer, si deve prima fare la deframmentazione winz
<jester-> !installazione | suraxs
<ubot-it> suraxs: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<suraxs> ok allora quando rientro metto il pc a deframmentare poi inserisco il cd installo accanto a winz gli do la dimensione della partizione eh e fatta giusto?
<suraxs> ah ok poi mi leggo bene anche le giude e installo tutto :) grazie mille ragazzi gentilissimi
<jester-> suraxs: gli dovrei dire di quanto la vuoi ridurre la winz
<suraxs> sisi :) oggi cerco di quagliare qualcosa vi terro aggiornati :) spero vada tutto bene :) grazie mille a piu tardi ragazzi
<remildo> mi date il comando bot per poter farvi vedere le immagini desktop, imageshack mi chiede la registrazine
<remildo> per favore
<glpiana> !image | remildo
<ubot-it> remildo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<remildo> grazie
<ragazzonoioso> buon giorno
<remildo> http://imagebin.org/274599
<remildo> jester- dai un'occhiata
<jester-> remildo: pallino si 304 e applica modifiche
<remildo> sai stamani ho beccTO UN utente che mi dicev che lui ha abilitato i driver nvidia e poi non li ha piu funzionato, nel senso che all'avvio gli si prensentava il problema dello schermo nero.
<motore> eccomi..... ero io
<remildo> ah si ciao motore
<remildo> che dici jester- procedo???
<motore> ho la 12.04 installata sul mio pc desktop con NVIDIA 210GT. Se installo i driver NVIDIA non và più.....
<motore> poiché così come sta funziona bene..... lascio tutto com'è!
<jester-> remildo: se non funzano li rimuovi o li da recovery
<remildo> ok vado
<remildo> dicevi la 304
<remildo> aspetta ci sono due 304 immagino su quello senza la scritta update???
<remildo> jester-
<jester-> remildo: si 304 e non 304 update
<jester-> se non vanno ripighi sui 173
<remildo> sta applicando mod
<jester-> la scheda è un po vecchia
<remildo> essi ma si possono cambiare sched video ai laptop, mi converrebbe o faccio prima a prenderne uno nuovo?
<remildo> un nuovo laptop intendo
<jester-> remildo: sarebbe come mandare la nonna in discoteca con un 15enne
<remildo> essi
<remildo> ineffetti hai ragione
<remildo> ok ha finito mi chiede di riavviare
<jester-> poi su accero vecchio è integrata
<remildo> devo fare altro? o posso reboottare?   non ti piacciono gli acer?
<remildo> io con questo ci giocavo pure quando ero piu giovincello
<remildo> riavvio jester-?
<jester-> remildo: vedi un po te
<remildo> ;)
<remildo> ok a dopo
<remildo> :P
<remildo> hei uomo mi dice che ha riscontrato errori subito dopo che ho cliccato riavvia
<remildo> ncora non si e riavviato
<Guest78817> per  scaricare  lun13.10  dalla pen  drive  oltre  che  predisporre  il  boot  per  la  lettura  devo  fare  altro grazie?
<remildo> sai non saprei come mostrarti questa finestra non mi permette di copiare
<Guest78817> paste  image
<jester-> !usb | Guest78817
<ubot-it> Guest78817: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> remildo: si è riavviato o incrocchiao
<remildo> ho cliccato riavvia e mi si e aperta una finestra che mi dice che ubuntu ha riscontrato degli errori
<remildo> mo ti posto le foto
<jester-> remildo: spegni e riaccendi
<jester-> lasasta la foto
<remildo> mena, sicuro
<remildo> ?
<remildo> non vuoi vedere dic he si tratta?
<jester-> no
<remildo> ok
<remildo> riavvio
<Guest78817> cra  disco  di  avvio  da  dove  lo  apro su  lubuntu  12.04?
<remildo> hei mi ha fatto cacare addosso, prima è uscita la schermata nera con il login testuale ma subito dopo è partito il sistema.
<remildo> compare jester- i video mi vanno a scatti :(
<jester-> metti il 173
<jester-> sempre da aggiuntivi
<remildo> ok
<jester-> se scatta pure isso rimetti l'open
<remildo> che sei siciliano?
<remildo> anzi no mi sa che sei marchigiano
<motore> remildo, ma se funzionava..... perché impazzire a cambiare i driver?    jester, che vantaggio c'è a mettere quelli Nvidia?
<jester-> motore: dipende da cosa ci fai. il 3d è non è sto granche con gli open
<remildo> motore il fatto è che non funzionavano perche i video da youtube vanno a scatti
<remildo> anche con qudelli open
<jester-> remildo: che hai installato per vedere youtubbo
<jester-> non è che usi gnash
<motore> ah, ok, non ho notato il problema perché col mio pc non mi interessa granché il 3d in quanto non ci gioco, ma lo uso solo per internet e lavoro (non ne ho il tempo...)
<jester-> motore: allora basta e avanza l'open
<remildo> no jester il flash da firefox
<jester-> remildo: non esiste
<remildo> come no
<jester-> remildo: spiega
<remildo> al primo accesso a youtube mi diceva che devo aggiungere i flash e me lo ha fatto fare lui
<remildo> in auto
<jester-> remildo: ma va?
<remildo> quindi e' gnash?
<jester-> e quando mai
<remildo> dai mena dimmi non fare sti giri :D
<jester-> remildo: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<remildo> anche con gli '
<remildo> ???
<jester-> copia e incolla
<remildo> come ti dicevo :  ii  flashplugin-installer                11.2.202.310ubuntu1                 i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<remildo> anzi no scusa in verit non capisco se dice che sono installati
<jester-> remildo: secondo me trollicchi,  flashplugin-installer non si mette da ff
<jester-> remildo: comunque è a posto se scatta anche col 173 e open il problema è il tuo pc troppo recente
<jester-> o la tua connessione internet scrausa
<remildo> asp asp che mangio poi torno a sgridarti ch emi dai del troll gia per la seconda volta
<ExPBoy> eh
<remildo> jester allora come lo installo sto flash player??
<remildo> cmq dopo aver installato i 173 non mi ha chiesto di riavviare
<jester-> remildo: cat /proc/cpuinfo | cat sse2
<remildo> file o dir non esistente
<jester-> remildo: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<remildo> asp
<remildo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6294262/
<jester-> è tutto a posto
<remildo> quindi ci sono
<remildo> vero?
<jester-> eh
<thrasher> salve a tutti! chi usa MYSQL WORKBENCH?
<remildo> vuoi un po di caffe jester-??
<remildo> ehehehh
<remildo> riavvio ah
<saltabecca> riavvia????? -.-
<thrasher> chi usa MYSQL WORKBENCH?
<ExPBoy> thrasher, essendo un pacchetto a pagamento sei nel canale sbagliato credo
<OverMe> ?
<ExPBoy> OverMe, mysql workbench è un pacchetto commerciale per sviluppatori ecc
<thrasher> veramente non e a pagamento comunque dimmi qual e il canale giusto
<OverMe> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/mysql-workbench
<jester-> !chat | thrasher
<ubot-it> thrasher: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ExPBoy> allora parliamo di due cose differenti
<thrasher> lho scaricato dal sc di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> !info mysql-workbench
<OverMe> quello è
<ubot-it> mysql-workbench (source: mysql-workbench): MySQL Workbench - a visual database modeling, administration and queuing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.2.47+dfsg-2 (saucy), package size 7353 kB, installed size 72320 kB
<ExPBoy> ora lo scarico e lo confronto ... :)
<thrasher> cmq se potete
<thrasher> il forward engineer
<thrasher> non mi si collega
<thrasher> e mi fa l errore (111)
<thrasher> ho visto nei forum
<thrasher> ho ubuntu 13.10
<remildo> indovina jester-   non si accende piu
<remildo> schermo nero
<remildo> mannaggia a cristina davenaaa
<jester-> control-alt-f2
<remildo> ma quando quando compare sto schermo nero?
<jester-> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<jester-> sudo reboot
<remildo> amico mio non si avvia
<remildo> rimane schermo nero
<jester-> vai in recovery e poi al menu in root
<remildo> apro il grub all-avvio e mi da 4 opzioni > ubuntu opzioni avanzate per ubuntu e poi 2 memory test
<jester-> avanzate
<jester-> sembra di essere all'asilo
<bpietro> :)
<remildo> mod ripristino
<remildo> peggio amico mio peggio
<jester-> anzi all'asilo ci prenderebbere in giro
<remildo> ok scelto mod ripristino
<jester-> bero
<remildo> ok menu root
<remildo> dice che ce il blocco disabilitato per il file di blocco in sola lettura /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ExPBoy> ok il pacchetto è quello ma versione GA io mi riferivo alla enterprise
<remildo> impossibile scrivere in /var/cache/apt
<remildo> l-elenco dei pacchetti non puo essere letto o aperto
<remildo> jester-
<jester-> remildo: hai sminchaito il filesystem e nvidia non centra
<remildo> quindi reinstallo\
<jester-> remildo: fsck /dev/sda
<jester-> remildo: fsck /dev/sda1
<remildo> ok dato questi due comandi
<remildo> uno mi dice che dev sda e in uso ed e impossibile continuare
<jester-> remildo: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1
<remildo> il secondo mi  dice fsck 1.42.8  dev sda1 clean, 132588&131328 files,  779323/5242880 blocks
<jester-> remildo: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda2
<remildo> il secondo comando mi da  mount  /home not mounted or bad option
<jester-> remildo: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda2 /home
<remildo> sid eve specificare il tipo di filesystem
<jester-> remildo: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1 /
<jester-> remildo: sudo mount -t ext4 -o remount,rw /dev/sda1 /
<remildo> ok dato il comando e non mi ha dato nessuna risps
<jester-> remildo: poi non trolli nè
<jester-> è in uso ma fa lo scan disk, camando sbagliato ma poi esegue
<remildo> ok dato il comando
<jester-> metti il current
<remildo> che e sto current
<ExPBoy> -.-
<remildo> ragassi io capisco che posso sembrare un deficiente, ma lo faccio solo per capire io nonn sono esperto come voi altrimenti non sarei qui a rompervi
<jester-> no lo fai per scassare i maroni
<remildo> quindi vi prego se mi volete aiutare fatelo
<remildo> altrimenti non mi cacate proprio
<remildo> mena jester che dici
<ExPBoy> eh
<remildo> mi offendi
<remildo> casso dai ma SECONDO TE ho tempo da perdere?
<jester-> e te ne approfitti della pazienza altrui
<remildo> mi serve il laptop per lavorare sono ormai 4 giorni che gli sto dietro
<remildo> ma dici sul serio?
<remildo> davvero dici sul serio?
<jester-> remildo: e secondo te lo abbiamo noi scrivendo e ripetendo sempre le stesse cose?
<jester-> visto che te ne sbatti di capire e prendere appunti
<remildo> hai ragione
<remildo> si vede che non e per me
<remildo> ritorno alla merda di win e faccio prima
<jester-> appunto, non si capsice perchè quelli come te siano attratti da linux
<bpietro> remildo, un suggerimento serio, provi a contattare qualcuno del LUG locale e chiedi aiuto di persona
<remildo> grazioe belpietro
<remildo>  ehheeh
<bpietro> no, no era ironia, sicuramente fai prima di 4 gg
<remildo> cmq il apt.get install nvidia/current non me lo fa fare
<jester-> bpietro: si è capito che non risolverà mai
<remildo> ok allora non perdiamo tempo
<jester-> se non è troll è senza speranza
<remildo> ancora
<remildo> ehheheeh
<remildo> grazie jester
<remildo> sei gentilissimo
<remildo> non ti mando a fare in culo solo perche sei sempre stato disponibile e gentile con me
<jester-> remildo: sono 4 giorni, ti è stato dato tutto il supporto possibile
<remildo> cmq hai ragione
<remildo> senza speranzr
<glpiana> remildo, moderiamo i toni
<remildo> saluti
<remildo> ciao
<remildo> scusa piana
<bpietro> remildo, da dove scrivi?
<remildo> polonia perche>?
<remildo> da win
<remildo> bpietro mi vuoi aiutare? o cosa?
<bpietro> veramente provi trovare con Google un Linux User Group più vicino a te
<jester-> bpietro: oltre che al flash che si mette da solo ha winz che esegue i comandi di linux
<remildo> lo faro grazie per il consiglio ho unaltro pc dai jester
<motore> remildo, quando funzionerà qualcosa fatti il backup della partizione del filesystem con il CD di REDOBACKUP... così poi se incasini tutto  ripristini le cose in dieci minuti...
<remildo> spicciala mannaggia a te
<remildo> grazie motore
<remildo> grazie a tutti siete stati molto gentili vi auguro una buona giornata
<bpietro> pure a te
<jester-> vedi a non riscrivere apt-get install sticass per la 20esima volta?
<neramarea> jester- alle volte ho come il timore che tu esista davvero... ;-)
<ExPBoy> ?
<jester-> ma va sono un bot malfatto
<neramarea> ...intendevo come l'iddio dell'antico testamento... CRUDELE E VENDICATIVO... :-) :-) :-)
<jester-> la pazienza ha un limite
<jester-> su altri canali bannerebbero dopo 10 minuti
<neramarea> LOL
<jester-> e dalle mie parti si dice: chi lè tropp bon lè cuion
<neramarea> ...ero così, io, due anni fa? Se sì, scendo a farmi un treno di grappini...
<kasar> ciao a tutti
<neramarea> ola, kasar
<neramarea> jester-, ma è possibile che non ci sia nei repo un... QUALCOSA che converta un .csv in .vcf o vCard? NEL MONDO è una cosa che serve solo a me?
<kasar> glpiana ci sei?
<glpiana> kasar, sì
<jester-> neramarea: c'è un convertitore ma non se se lo fa e non ricordo il nome, forse glpiana lo rammenta
<kasar> ciao glpiana, scusa per l'altro ieri ti ho mollato li
<glpiana> mmm....
<kasar> ricordi che ti avevo detto di uno strano rumore dalle casse del portatile
<neramarea> ...chè l'inverso (vcard->csv) ce n'è a josa...
<glpiana> neramarea, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/csv2vcard.1.html
<glpiana> kasar, boh, vabbè. dimmi. hai risolto?
<kasar> il problema dell'audio è sparito da solo perp'
<kasar> pero'
<neramarea> ...ma mi sta nel popò, dover usare per forza usare Gmail, per esportare una fila di contatti...
<glpiana> kasar, meglio :)
<neramarea> eh, glpiana, PARRREBBE semplice... ma da lì non si va da nessuna parte...
<kasar> ho notato e non so se sia un problema, che quando spengo il pc nella schermata nera dove c'è scritto "the system is going down"
<kasar> si infatti
<neramarea> ma se mi seguite un istante ci riprovo; forse sono io, che son stordito...
<kasar> dicevo che esce una scritta tipo "acpid intel pipe conf. error mismatch" o qualcosa del genere
<glpiana> kasar, se il sistema si spegne comunque non ti curare dei messaggi
<kasar> il messaggio esatto non so come reperirlo xche la schermata dura una frazione di secondi
<neramarea> cioè... lo script che  estrggo, come diamine lo lancio? sh non produce effetti...
<neramarea> *estraggo
<kasar> glpiana, va bene mi fido di te
<kasar> grazie
<jester-> neramarea: devi dare i permessi +x prima e lanciare con ./sticass.sh
<neramarea> corriggettemi se sbaglio... chmod +x nomefile?
<kasar> ho bisogno di un'altra cosa, vorrei provare a recuperare un file cancellato su un HD esterno mi consiglio il programma Photorec-test-disk o altro?
<glpiana> kasar, photorec e testdisk son la stessa cosa
<glpiana> neramarea, ma di che script stai parlando?
<kasar> si scusami, do che sono lo stesso programma ma dal gestore pacchetti ne trovo 2 versioni, una si chiama test-disk e l'altra test-disk-dbg
<glpiana> kasar, devi installare testdisk:
<glpiana> senza i :
<glpiana> e senza trattini
<kasar> ok tu lo conosci l'hai mai usato?
<kasar> chiedo :-)
<neramarea> glpiana, seguendo http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/csv2vcard.1.html mi porta a scaricare un archivio che, estratto, mi da questo script: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6294543/
<glpiana> kasar, sì l'ho già usato. avvialo con sudo davanti. devi dare sudo photorec, scegliere poi il disco giusto, la directory in cui salvare i file recuperati e incrociare le dita
<glpiana> neramarea, non serve di sicuro a convertire i file quello
<jester-> e passare una giornata a spulciare
<glpiana> neramarea, da quel che vedo è fornito da evolution
<neramarea> è per quello che non ci capisco una mazza...
<glpiana> neramarea, ma l'unico modo per scoprirlo è installare evolution
<neramarea> quindi dovrei
<neramarea> appunto
<glpiana> neramarea, io sinceramente non ho voglia di installare evolution per vedere se si porta dietro quel comando
<neramarea> manco io
<neramarea> l'alternativa è un eseguibile che girerebbe in wine... ma che dice "conversione eseguita con successo" e invece non fa un'emerita mazza
<neramarea> :-(
<neramarea> qualcuno ha evolution installato?
<kasar> glpiana, grazie come sempre x tutto ti auguro una buona giornata
<kasar> ciao a tutti
<neramarea> però, glpiana, temo che http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6294583/
<checco> ciao a tutti ho un problema con una pennina dati, che non legge neanche gparted, ma da terminale sembra la veda, come posso fare per rimetterla apposto?
<glpiana> neramarea, il contesto me lo invento io a piacere?
<neramarea> glpiana ho lanciato il comando senza target, e comunque  chiama in causa evolution. probabilmente è proprio come dici tu... o installo evolution o ciccia...
<neramarea> ma non si può estrapolare (senti come parlo forbito...) solo quel comando?
<glpiana> boh
<bpietro> neramarea, csv è estremamente semplice, anche vcard non è formato troppo complicato, la cosa più veloce è scriversi conversion tool da solo, no?
<neramarea> io nnniubbo, sono, ah...
<bpietro> e studia, allora ;)
<checco> ciao a tutti un dispositivo usb mi sta dando problemi, gparted non me la legge, il terminale la vede, come faccio? non riesco a montarla, ci deve essere un problem col file system
<bpietro> neramarea, guarda questo se ti può aiutare http://blog.dennismueller.org/2009/03/10/csv-to-vcard-conversion-tool/
<neramarea> mmmh....
<glpiana> checco, inserisci la penna e nel temrinale digita: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | checco
<ubot-it> checco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<checco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6294626/ glpiana
<glpiana> checco, l'hai inserita appena prima di dare il comando?
<checco> era gia inserita,
<checco> ma ora lo rifaccio, tolgo rimetto e posto glpiana
<checco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6294640/ glpiana
<bpietro> sì, questo è meglio conosci almeno un po' fdisk?
<glpiana> checco, la vede ma non riconosce la formattazione
<glpiana> checco, avevi dati da recuperare?
<checco> no non mi importano, devo usarla per metterci dentro dati di un pc e poi devo metterci ubuntu 13.10 nello stesso,
<checco> glpiana:  scusami a volte non cito il nick
<glpiana> checco, sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<glpiana> checco, con "m" vedi i comandi, con "p" vedi la situazione attuale. premi "p" emetti su pastebin
<checco> impossibile aprire,nessun supporto trovato glpiana
<glpiana> checco, oki, allora mi sa che la puoi buttare
<checco> nooooooooo
<glpiana> con "q" esci da fdisk
<checco> cmq non mi ha aperto nessun programma grafico,,
<glpiana> checco, programma grafico?
<checco> come si dice glpiana  in versione non da terminale,, lol
<glpiana> se ti riferisci a fdisk non è un programma grafico. e sì, giustamente non avendo trovato il disco non è partito quindi non devi uscirne
<checco> ecco, ma un ultimo consiglio, visto che la pennina e aff.! prutroppo glpiana
<checco> glpiana:  secondo te e possibile creare una partizione per tenermi i dati di windows del pc e poi come metto ubuntu riuscire a leggerli da ubuntu?
<glpiana> checco, ubuntu riesce comuqnue a leggere i dati da windows, indipendentemente che siano su una partizione separata o in quella di sistema
<checco> glpiana:  quindi mi stai dicendo che i dati non ce bisogno di toglierli, e rimetterli, posso fare lo stesso l installazione, su una partizione da me creata rimpicciolendo quella esistente con windows , glpiana LA LEGGE CMQ?
<glpiana> checco, in ogni caso prima di ridimensionare windows, esegui un defrag e fatti un backup dei dati. non si sa mai
<checco> per ridimensionare windows volevo farlo con gparted da live glpiana
<glpiana> checco, sì, ma prima fai quello che ti ho detto da windows
<checco> glpiana:  backupa dei dati che non ci stanno sullo stesso hd, lol
<checco> glpiana:  quini faro solo deframentazione
<checco> glpiana:  il defrag è utile per il ridimensionamento? o per l installazione di ubuntu?
<checco> perche senno salto pure quello e vada affanc. anche il defrag e winzozz compreso, lol
<glpiana> checco, il backup devi farlo altrove, non sullo stesso pc. se si fotte il pc i tuoi dati che fine fanno?
<glpiana> checco, il defrag serve a compattare windows nella prima parte del disco. se non lo fai e hai dati distribuiti ovunque rischi di non riuscire a ridimensionare windows
<neramarea> glpiana... vado un po' off, ma ci tenevo a dirvelo... ce l'ho fatta... c'è un programma scritto in ruby che gira a meraviglia...
<glpiana> neramarea, bene
<neramarea> ...ma sto ruby che cacchio di linguaggio è??? ;-)
<checco> glpiana:  grazie mille, non sapevo che il defrag servisse a quello, grazie ancora,
<glpiana> neramarea, è un linguaggio nipote di mubarak
<checco> grazie mille ancora glpiana
<glpiana> checco, :)
<checco> ciao ciao
<neramarea> bene bene bene... meno niubbo di quel che pensavo, sono... creato lanciatore, va ch'è una meraviglia. e funziona pure... ;-)
<sergios> salve a tutti, ho un problema con il ripristino dell'mbr! ho provato la procedura http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows ma non riesco: "unknown boot record" pastebin.com/vC5hjnX
<sergios> il comando ms-sys non riesce ad effetture il ripristino se non in una partizione ma al reavvio parte sempre grub
<neramarea> sergios ma segui la procedura da live cd?
<sergios> il comando ms-sys -w funziona anche con dischi partizionati (ntfs+ext4+swap...)
<sergios> neramarea, si certo
<neramarea> mi posti l'output di sudo fdisk -l?
<sergios> non vorrei che sto sbagliando procedura... dopo "sudo ms-sys -w" ho dato "/dev/sda1" probabilmente dovrei fare "/dev/sda"
<sergios> neramarea pastebin.com/vC5hjnX
<neramarea> il paste è vuoto...
<sergios> aspè che riprovo
<sergios> pastebin.com/WjjrpexD (scusa l'attesa ma sono su due pc diversi)
<sergios> neramarea, eccolo
<neramarea> non mi si apre... perchè non usi  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ? comunque sì, non devi mettere numeri dopo sda...
<sergios> yhea! ho risolto! esatto
<neramarea> riprova senza l' 1
<akis24> ciao
<sergios> davo il comando per la partizione invece che per l'intero disco
<neramarea> ecco, bravo. comunque Google ne sa quasi quanto una donna: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=490977
<sergios> neramarea, risolto! c'ero arrivato da solo ;)
<neramarea> ho visto
<sergios> avevo seguito la procedura della wiki di ubuntu e in effetti non c'era niente che non andasse! :P
<neramarea> ...vedendo che mi sono cimentato nel tentativo di aiutare quaklcuno, glpiana se l'è filata via... :-) jester-
<sergios> :)
<neramarea> vado anch'io. c'è un torneo di freccette, che mi aspetta... buona serata a tutti
<delfino1983> neramarea inbocca al lup:)
<neramarea> creps
<neramarea> ;-)
<massy> salve
<traba> ciao a tutti
<traba> un favore, ho scaricato la versione 13.10 a creare una chiavetta usb?
<traba> sono mooolto imbranato grazie
<mibofra> !usb | traba
<ubot-it> traba: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<traba> la domanda era: come faccio a creare una chiavetta
<mibofra> @installazione | traba
<traba> grazie
<mibofra> !installazione | traba
<ubot-it> traba: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<mibofra> prego
<delfino1983> !installazione mibofra
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mibofra> delfino1983, xD che volevi farmi vedere?
<delfino1983> !installazione | mibofra
<ubot-it> mibofra: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Alfasus> salve
<delfino1983> mibofra provavo
<mibofra> !chat | delfino1983
<ubot-it> delfino1983: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> :P . Ciao Alfasus
<Alfasus> mibofra, ciao
<Alfasus> il mio pc ha due hard disk. su uno vi è la /home sull'altro ho la root e un'area formattata vuota. Intendo copiare (backuppare) alcuni file della home sulla predetta area. Non mi è permesso farlo perchè l'area appartiene alla root e solo la root può scrivervi. Come posso risolvere il problema?
<mibofra> 1) li copi come root 2) sudo chown -R /percorso/area/formattata (ovviamente montata da quale parte), nomeutente_nuovoproprietario
<mibofra> tipo
<krabador> Alfasus, l'area formattata vuota, falla divenare una partizione,e puoi copiare tutti li
<mibofra> sudo chown -R tizio /media/tizio/areaFormattata
<mibofra> *si l'user va prima del percorso, scusami :)
<Alfasus> krabador, l'area è già una partizione (vuota)
<mibofra> Alfasus, se usi il gestore dischi nel futuro però non dovresti avere altri problemi di questo tipo
<mibofra> Alfasus, fammi sapere
 * mibofra torna nell'ombra
 * e-DIO-t spara una quarzina da 1kw in faccia a mibofra.
<e-DIO-t> ops, scusate, pensavo di sta in -chat :D
 * mibofra ricorda a e-DIO-t che non è il canale adatto
<mibofra> ecco :P
<Alfasus> mibofra, cos'è (qual'è) il gestore dei dischi?
<mibofra> Alfasus, dovrebbe essere preinstallato, cercalo
<Alfasus> mibofra, e come si chiama?
<mibofra> Alfasus, gestore dischi :)
<mibofra> da terminale lo trovi come gnome-disks
<Alfasus> mibofra, scusami, dimenticavo di dirti che uso kubuntu e non vedo questo gestore dei dischi.
<mibofra> Alfasus, ah
<mibofra> kde ha il suo comunque
<mibofra> solitamente sotto il centro di controllo
<Alfasus> mibofra, grazie dell'aiuto; ma non rieco ad individuarlo
<mibofra> Alfasus, cercalo deve esserci, nel caso vedi se lo trovi nei repo
<mibofra> spetta vedo il nome del pacco
<mibofra> Alfasus, partitionmanager
<mibofra> installalo
<Alfasus> mibofra, KDE partion manager è installato e mostra l'area in questione come partizione montata.
<mibofra> Alfasus, dove è montata?
<Alfasus> mibofra, Mount Point:   /media/d4da9........
<mibofra> Alfasus, sudo chown tuonomeutente -R /media/d4equelcheè
<gadget> salve, ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti, e la gestione die pacchetti, che non possono ne essere rimossi ne installati
<jester-> gadget: coè?
<jester-> cioè*
<gadget> juster gli aggiornamenti non funzionano e se metto mani nei pacchetti non si può far nulla per errori vari http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6295687/
<Alfasus> mibofra, fatto. Grazie
<jester-> gadget: come vedi è finito lo spazio
<gadget> benissimo,  e come faccio a cancellare programmi inutili per recuperarne? tipodvdstyler e tutta roba così?
<jester-> gadget: vuota il cestino e la cache apt con apt-get clean
<jester-> gadget: programmi inutili li seghi da software center e da termianle con sudo dpkg --purge nomeprogramma
<jester-> gadget: ma sono i dati a prendere spazio di solito, sega qualcheporno
<gadget> non ho porno salvati :)
<gadget> jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6295726/
<jester-> gadget: togli anche linux.image vecchie
<jester-> gadget: logico che devi anteporre sudo
<gadget> logico
<gadget> logico ma non sufficiente http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6295738/
<gadget> jester il sistema di pacchetti è danneggiato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6295783/
<jester-> gadget: se non vedo il resto non capisco
<gadget> jester mi dice solo di fare un comando mnel terminale http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6295789/
<jester-> gadget: sempre sudo zompi
<jester-> sudo apt-get install -f
<gadget> sisi ok, ma non è cambia graché http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6295813/
<jester-> gadget: chiudi softcenter
<gadget> jester fatto poi?
<gadget> jester ridò il comando nel terminale?
<jester-> eh
<gadget> jester dice esattamente le stesse cose
<jester-> ai chiuso software center ?
<gadget> eh
<jester-> gadget: riavvia
<gadget> no aspe coplpa mia
<gadget> jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6295846/
<jester-> -f install
<gadget> jester verràn occupato spazio se mi dici che non ce ne come si fa?
<jester-> gadget: sudo apt-get clean
<jester-> gadget: svuota il cestino
<gadget> è già vuoto
<gadget> va beh provam
<jester-> gadget: e fa vedere dpkg -l | grep linunx-image
<jester-> gadget: e fa vedere dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<gadget> jesteer questo? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6295871/
<jester-> gadget: prova a dare S
<gadget> jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6295897/
<jester-> sempre spazio esaurito, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<gadget> jester cioè? cos devo fare?
<jester-> dare il cmando e far vedere
<gadget> jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6295923/
<jester-> eò
<jester-> ellapeppa
<gadget> odio saghet?
<gadget> odìo *
<gadget> jester qualcosa per recuperare un po di spazio lo riesco a fare
<jester-> gadget: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-3.2.0-25-generic linux-image-3.2.0-26-generic linux-image-3.2.0-27-generic linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic linux-image-3.2.0-30-generic linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic  linux-image-3.2.0-32-generic linux-image-3.2.0-33-generic linux-image-3.2.0-34-generic linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic  linux-image-3.2.0-36-generic linux-image-3.2.0-37-generic
<jester-> copia e incolla
<gadget> jester credo abbia finito, ora che si fa? vuoi vedere che ha fatto?
<jester-> gadget: sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<Francoo> ciaoo ubuntu
<Francoo> sono da un cd live 13.10
<Francoo> lo si puo' installare secondo voi su una partizione di root da 15 GB e una partizione di home separata di circa 65 GB ?
<Francoo>  partizioni
<Francoo> 2
<jester-> Francoo: certo
<Francoo> e' poco come spazio disco ?
<jester-> 15 x / vanno bene, per la home dipende dalle tue esigenze
<Francoo> ho capito..
<Francoo> resterebbe uno spazio separato da circa 5 gb, ma lo swap e' encessario ??
<Francoo> necessita ?
<jester-> Francoo: da quanti dati ci vuoi mettere
<gadget> jester ha fatto anche questo
<jester-> gadget: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Francoo> non saprei resta circa 5 GB non usati.. chiedo consifglio su swap
<jester-> Francoo: quanta ram hai
<Francoo> circa 7
<jester-> allora va bene
<Francoo> ok altra damanda
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> busta n3
<gadget> jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6296142/
<Francoo> domanda: cosa e' KVM ? al boot si lamenta che il bios  ha disabilitato il KVM.
<jester-> gadget: sudo apt-get -f install
<cristian_c> !kvm
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Kvm
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> Francoo: è funzionalita del kernel
<cristian_c> jester-, non pensavo ci fosse la voce nel bot
<cristian_c> :D
<Francoo> e coem fa BOS a saperlo ?
<Francoo> come
<Francoo> aspetta uns econdino ok?
<cristian_c> lol
<Francoo> ecco la frase esatta da dmesg:  [   51.470557] kvm: disabled by bios
<Francoo> se e' nel kernel ce ci azzecca il BIOS ?
<jester-> Francoo: entra nel bios e vedi se è abilitabile
<Francoo> e dove devo guardare ?  e' un HP
<Francoo> intel
<Francoo> e' importante abilitarlo?
<jester-> Francoo: ma non succede niente se è disabilitato male che vada non va la virtualizzazione
<Francoo> a me mi servirebbe installare anche virtual box non ci azzecca ?
<Francoo> V B della oracle
<jester-> infatti non andra semza
<jester-> forse
<Francoo> ah forse
<gadget> jester suppongo abbia fatto, mo?
<jester-> basta provare
<Francoo> sullo stesos pc mi andava ecoome da precise pangoline
<jester-> gadget: tutto ok?
<Francoo> stesso hardware
<jester-> gadget: avevi un giga di kenrnel vecchi
<gadget> ah non ne ho idea io, vuoi dare un'occhiata?
<Francoo> sto per piallare tutto precise e installare da zero il 13.10
<jester-> gadget: fa vedere
<gadget> jester no no aspe sta ancora lavorando sorry..quando finisisce ti faccio vedere, grazie intanto eh
<Francoo> nella pagina del wiki italiano dice : "KVM è stato concepito per funzionare su Ubuntu Server Edition e ospitare sistemi operativi server non grafici"
<Francoo> se ne deduce che virtual box non e' interessato alla cosa ?
<Francoo> io non installo un server
<jester-> Francoo: basta provare
<Francoo> dici? e se non dovesse fungere ? come tornerei indietro?
<jester-> Francoo: se messa da deb la disinstalli
<jester-> sta nei repo vb oracle
<jester-> come la metti la togli
<Francoo> ai ma mi servirebbe per recuperare una XP che avevo
<Francoo> vecchio scarpone ma puo' servire
<gadget> jester ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6296215/
<mike> ciao
<Francoo> ma il partizionamento lo fa da installazione partendo dal cd live ? o eì meglio farlo prima  adesso da terminale ?
<Francoo> e'*
<jester-> gadget: sudo dpkg --purge linux-headers-generic-pae
<jester-> gadget: sudo apt-get -f install
<cristian_c> Francoo, a cosa ti riferisci?
<Francoo> ho 2 spazi liberi, circa 80 gb e uno da circa 5 non partizionati entrambi
<jester-> Francoo: lo fai da live con gparted
<Francoo> chiedo: e' meglio far ele mie partrizioni adesso o al momento di installareda cd live ?
<jester-> da live
<jester-> poi installi
<gadget> jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6296227/
<Francoo> quindi adesso le lascio non partizionate ?
<Francoo> no aspetta ho provato gparted ma si e' bloccato non s pereche'
<Francoo> so il motivo
<cocop> salve
<pinciuz32> salve. Sono nuovo di Ubuntu e non sono per niente esperto, quindi vi ringrazio in anticipo per la vostra pazienza
<pinciuz32> sto provando a installare il pacchetto lsb, in quanto necessario per installare Star-cd
<cristian_c> pinciuz32, che roba è?
<pinciuz32> scrivo il comando: apt-get install lsb
<cristian_c> !info lsb
<ubot-it> lsb (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base 4.1 support package. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1+Debian11ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 58 kB
<cristian_c> ?
<pinciuz32> è un software per la simulazione delle condizioni in camera di combustione
<Francoo> dici LSB ?
<Francoo> non penso
<Francoo> ce una omonimia ?
<pinciuz32> solo che il terminale mi da errore nello scaricare dei pacchetti, dando errore 404 not found
<Francoo> e ceh ci azzecca con camera di combustione scusa ?
<cristian_c> pinciuz32, se non è presente nei repo ufficiali, non puoi parlarne in questo chan
<cristian_c> mi dispiace
<pinciuz32> Francoo: le istruzioni per installarlo mi dicono di installare il pacchetto LSB
<garghy> Ciao! vi posto la richiesta che ho appena inserito sul forum:
<garghy> Aiuto! SSD Disattivare journaling su ubuntu 13.10 64 bit  Messaggioda garghy » meno di un minuto fa Ciao, provando le varie guide non riesco a modificare nessun file perchè anche smontando l' ssd da cd live, quando provo a salvare mi da accesso negato. Come devo fare? :muro:  PS: ormai gli ssd stanno venendo fuori, non è il caso di rendere l' operazione automatica?  E' così difficile durante l' installazione, poter mettere la 
<Francoo> ceom ha sritto bene cristian_c  lsb e' un pacchetto basilare su linux... linux standard base
<jighen> raga ho un problema... ho un pc con win8 e ubuntu su due hd diversi... se da ubuntu voglio accedere all'hd in cui ho win mi da questo perche? come lo risolvo?     http://paste.ubuntu.com/6296247/
<Francoo> e allora ? hai provato ad installarlo ?
<cristian_c> garghy, quali guide?
<jester-> pinciuz32: lsb è: Linux Standard Base (http://www.linuxbase.org/) è un nucleo di sistema
<jester-> standard su cui possono appoggiarsi applicazioni di terze parti scritte
<jester-> per Linux.
<jester-> non è un programma
<Francoo> ecco meglio di me spiga jester
<garghy> Le varie guide che si trovano googolando.. Sono che non ce n'è una su ubuntu 13.10.
<gadget> jester quindi ora riprovo a mettere mano al software center? e per gli aggiornamenti che non funziano?
<jester-> gadget: sudo apt-get update e fai vedere
<garghy> Ciao cristian_c, mi potresti aiutare?
<cristian_c> garghy, quali guide?
<jighen> raga ho un problema... ho un pc con win8 e ubuntu su due hd diversi... se da ubuntu voglio accedere all'hd in cui ho win mi da questo perche? come lo risolvo?     http://paste.ubuntu.com/6296247/
<cristian_c> !ripeti | jighen
<ubot-it> jighen: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<jester-> jighen: pare che winz8 sia ibernato
<garghy> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=285018
<garghy> http://www.uielinux.org/guide-e-tutorial/2-configurazione/188-ext4-senza-journaling-ottimo-per-dischi-ssd.html#
<garghy> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=285018
<garghy> http://linux4netbook.blogspot.it/2010/09/ottimizzazioni-ssd-togliere-il.html
<jester-> jighen: pare che winz8 sia ibernato
<cristian_c> garghy, e quali di queste cose hai fatto esattamente?
<jester-> non ha rilasciato il fs
<jighen> jester e come si fa per montarlo e ad accedere ai file che ci sono dentro?
<garghy> Ho usato questa: http://www.uielinux.org/guide-e-tutorial/2-configurazione/211-ottimizzazioni-ssd-levare-il-journaling-a-ext4.html
<garghy> non era l' ultima. aspetta che la trovo.
<jester-> jighen: devi dire a winz8 di riulasciare invece che ibernarlo
<jester-> jighen: so che fa cosi ma non ti so dire come ovviare
<Francoo> devechiuderlo in pieno invece era ibernato prima della successiva installazione
<garghy> Era questa, le altre mi hanno fatto andare in grub rescue e ho dovuto reinstallare tutto da capo...
<garghy> sudo tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/sda1
<garghy> sudo fdisk -l
<jighen> jester ma io win l'ho spento non l'ho ibernato...
<garghy> sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sda1
<garghy> sudo tune2fs -O has_journal /dev/sda1
<Francoo> invece dice che e' iberanato
<cristian_c> garghy, scusa, ma quando hai partizionato, cosa hai scelto?
<jighen> Franco e come cavolo faccio a spegnerlo allora? xD Cose incredibile mo nn so nemmeno piu spegnere un pc ahah
<Francoo> nn ho detto che non sai farlo,
<Francoo> dico che grub lo trova ibernato.
<garghy> se faccio sudo tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/sda1   mi da questo:  The needs_recovery flag is set.  Please run e2fsck before clearing the has_journal flag.
<jester-> jighen: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4276480
<jighen> Franco e sai come posso risolvere?
<garghy> ho scelto ext4 perché ext4 senza journaling non me lo da come opzione
<Francoo> verament eno ma cid eve essere il modo si chaima problema "dual boot", ed e' spinoso
<jighen> grazie mille jester
<Francoo> ci deve essere modo
<cristian_c> garghy, sulla 13.10?
<jester-> jighen: http://answers.microsoft.com/it-it/windows/forum/windows_8-performance/cancellazione-manuale-file-hiberfilsys/c3f2a53b-72db-4493-b97a-52f8440de0ee?msgId=072c5339-4f2a-466b-b757-343966d4a7ea
<garghy> cristian_c entriamo in chat noi 2 che faccio confusione? grazie!   si, sulla 13.10 64 bit
<jester-> jighen: in pratica devi settare wiz8
<biofa87> ciao..
<jighen> jester seguendo il secondo link che mi hai dato dovrei risolvere il problema vero?
<biofa87> avrei bisogno di un informazione, come faccio ad installare l'ultima versione di hedgewars??
<jester-> jighen: devi cercare impostazioni avanzate in winz
<jester-> !info hedgewars
<ubot-it> hedgewars (source: hedgewars): Funny turn-based artillery game, featuring fighting Hedgehogs!. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.19.3-1 (saucy), package size 3949 kB, installed size 8902 kB
<jester-> biofa87: sudo apt-get install hedgewars
<jighen> jester entro con win e mi dai una mano tu a risolvere?
<jester-> o cercalo in softwarecenter
<cristian_c> garghy, è molto strano
<jester-> jighen: a conoscere winz8
<biofa87> si lo so, ma mi installa la versione vecchia., dove non c'è nessuno per giocare online, io voglio la versione 0.9.19
<jester-> biofa87: vai sul sito e vedi se c'è il pacchetto deb
<jighen> jester: azz allora perora entro e cerco una soluzione :D grazie mille
<jester-> jighen: weltall mi pare lo abbia fatto ma forse è a cena
<Francoo> jighen:  ma mi pare che ce gia' la soluzione no?
<Francoo> non devi montalo windoz
<gadget> jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6296384/
<Francoo> ti  evi creare uno spazio da condividere
<Francoo> devi*
<jester-> gadget: cambia server
<biofa87> ho scaricato il pacchetto ho dato il comando "sudo tar jxvf pacchetto.tar.bz2" me la estratto, e adesso?
<gadget> mi stai dicendo che non c'è soluzione?
<jester-> gadget: sudo software-properties-gtk
<jighen> Francoo si quella sarebbe una soluzione alternativa.. pero se c'è un modo per montare hd di win sarei piu felice
<cristian_c> garghy, perché vuoi farlo?
<Francoo> mi sa di no a occhio e croce.. ma chiedi acnhe ad altri
<Francoo> lascialo a se stesso e' il mio consiglio
<jester-> gadget: clicca sulla box a destra di scaricare da
<garghy> Perché tenendo il journaling si dimezza la vita dell' SSD!
<gadget> jester ma che dovrei fare? non ci capisco 'na mazza come ti sarai accorto che devo fare??
<jester-> gadget: poi su altro, srotola italia e metti un server
<jighen> jester: grazie ancora provo a contattare weltall e vediamo se risolvo... se non riesco faccio partizione condivisa come mi ha suggerito Francoo
<biofa87> sono in questa directory "fami@fami:~/Scaricati/hedgewars-src-0.9.19" che comandi devo dare adesso per installarlo?? nn sono tanto pratico grazie
<garghy> Sapete se esiste un numero di telefono anche a pagamento per ricevere aiuto?
<Francoo> esi
<Francoo> mi sa che e' meglio fare cosi' jighen
<gadget> jester ci son arrivata, un server a caso clicco?
<Francoo> vero ceh lòinux fa tutto, ma ora gestire anceh le opzioni avanazate di MS mi apre eccesivo no?
<Francoo> che linux*
<Francoo> ach sta tastiera senza fili del cavoloooo
<Francoo> ma le tastier esenza fili e' normale che si amngino le lettere ?
<cybernova> !chat | Francoo
<ubot-it> Francoo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<biofa87> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<garghy> Ho trovato:
<garghy> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub   cerchiamo la riga  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  modificarla in   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash elevator=noop rootfstype=ext4"
<garghy> salvare e fare:   sudo update-grub2
<garghy> ma fatto: sudo update-grub2 mi da: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow.
<garghy> che devo fare?
<krabador> garghy, se stai seguendo una guida, dove l'hai trovata, e per quale problema'
<krabador> ?
<NewAnon> ciao
<jester-> jighen: http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/6320-fast-startup-turn-off-windows-8-a.html
<NewAnon> posso fare una domanda?
<jighen> jester  Francoo sono riuscito a risolvere il problema vi ringrazio :D
<biofa87> quindi nessuno mi dice come si installa da riga di comando ho seguito le istruzioni dovrei dare ./configure ma mi da errore
<jester-> jighen: trombato winz8?
<krabador> biofa87, per fare cosa?
<garghy> devo togliere il journaling da ubuntu 13.10 su hard disk SSD
<jester-> biofa87: se da errore manca qualche lib-dev
<biofa87> installare l'ultima versione di hedgewars
<biofa87> lo scaricato e decompresso
<jighen> jester- bastava un semplice comando da dare su win per disabilitare tutte le funzioni dell'ibernazione
<garghy> Questa è la guida: http://www.uielinux.org/guide-e-tutorial/2-configurazione/211-ottimizzazioni-ssd-levare-il-journaling-a-ext4.htm
<jester-> biofa87: non c'è file readme e install?
<garghy> ma va modificata così: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash elevator=noop rootfstype=ext4"
<jester-> garghy: a quale pro segare il journaling?
<biofa87> fami@fami:~/Scaricati/hedgewars-src-0.9.19
<krabador> garghy, non è una guida ufficiale
<garghy> se faccio sudo update-grub2 mi dice: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow.
<biofa87> si ci sono quei files li
<krabador> garghy, ed è relativa ad ubuntu karmic koala
<krabador> garghy, cambiano cose da una versione all'altra
<jester-> biofa87: aggiungendo la riga seghi tutte le partizioni ex4
<garghy> infatti non esiste una guida ufficiale per soucy salamander
<jester-> ext4
<jester-> garghy: centra no la distro
<biofa87> è??
<krabador> garghy, ma non puoi venire qui a piagnucolare perchè una guida non ufficiale non funziona
<jester-> biofa87: se ci sono quei files leggili
<krabador> garghy, pergiunta per una versione vecchia
<garghy> non ci sto capendo nulla. non esiste la guida ufficiale, se no non sarei quì a scocciarvi!
<jester-> garghy: giusto per curiosità perchè togliere il lournaling?
<garghy> Mi potete dare la guida ufficiale che non ho trovato? Grazie!
<jester-> garghy: appunto per non far danni qui si segue solo roba ufficiale, per non ufficiale vai in #ubuntu-it-chat
<garghy> Perché il journaling dimezza la vita del SSD
<krabador> garghy, devi fare la procedura da sessione live
<jester-> garghy: non esiste una guida ufficiale al riguardo visto che non avrebbe senso
<biofa87> ok il file INSTALL mi dice: To compile and install you need: e mi da una sfilza di righe, devo verificare se tutte quelle cose sono installate??
<krabador> non puoi farla dallo stesso sistema, in quanto la partizione deve essere smontata
<garghy> infatti vorrei la guida ufficiale!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jester-> garghy: non c'è
<garghy> quindi sono nel posto giusto!
<garghy> Non ha senso volere che il proprio SSD duri il doppio????
<krabador> garghy, si, ma non puoi stare qui a dire che una guida non ufficiale ti da errore, non so se capisci giusto questo
<jester-> garghy: e 4 una guida uffiiale ubuntu su coe togliere journaling a ext4 non c'è
<jester-> e che senso ha levarlo
<krabador> garghy, da dove stai provando a disabiltare il journaling?
<garghy> io non ho mai detto che sto usando guide ufficiali!! Che è, avete bevuto?  ;-D
<garghy> sono su live cd!
<biofa87> ok il file INSTALL mi dice: To compile and install you need: e mi da una sfilza di righe, cosa devo fare?
<jester-> garghy: trolli o si allergico a leggere
<jester-> <jester-> garghy: non esiste una guida ufficiale al riguardo visto che non avrebbe senso
<gadget> eee jester un server a caso? quello che m'ispira di più?
<jester-> gadget: il crazy
<jester-> a caso
<krabador> garghy, non hai mai detto che stai usando guide ufficiali, e stai piagnucolando che non te ne funziona una non ufficiale.
<jester-> <jester-> garghy: appunto per non far danni qui si segue solo roba ufficiale, per non ufficiale vai in #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> gadget: che dimezzi la vita è la classica fisima da nerd farlocco
<gadget> jester e ora?
<jester-> gadget: sudo apt-get update
<krabador> garghy, educazione, per favore.-
<gadget> jester non so che tu voglia dire...sono più che nerd forse :)
<jester-> gadget: in breve: è argpomento OT in questo canale
<gadget> non so cosa voglia dire nemmeno questo ^^
<jester-> gadget: scusa non era per te
<garghy> non capisco che intendete per non ufficiale!  Vi ho chiesto solo una domanda, non conosco la chat. e non capisco cosa vuol dire che una guida ufficiale non avrebbe senso?
<jester-> perchè non ha senso levare il journalnig
<jester-> garghy: quindi una guida targata ubuntu al riguardo non esiste
<jester-> tanto vale formattare ext2
<garghy> Come mai allora su molti siti viene detto che su ssd è meglio levarlo?
<jester-> se pensi che i siti internet siano vangelo
<garghy> Ok, quindi secondo voi lasciando il journaling non aumento i cicli di scrittura accorciando la vita del ssd?
<gadget> jester fatto mò per gli aggiornamenti?
<jester-> gadget: ridai sudo apt-get -f install
<peppe_> buonasera mi serve una mano
<peppe_> aiuti
<gadget> jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6296547/
<jester-> gadget: comunque se non ci dormi la notte la formatti con
<jester-> mke2fs -t ext4 -O ^has_journal /dev/sdXN
<krabador> garghy, il journaling in ext4 non scrive troppo
<cristian_c> garghy, effettivamente, ext2 non sarebbe male
<krabador> garghy, è fondamentale per recuperare il sistema dopo crash
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Trim
<cristian_c> krabador, avevo visto prima quella guida wiki
<jester-> e lo riattivi con tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/sdXN
<cristian_c> krabador, che legame c'è tra trim e journaling?
<krabador> cancella continuamente blocchi di files non in uso, mantenendo costante la velocità di lettura nel tempo
<cristian_c> krabador, ok, però non capisco il legame con il journaling
<jester-> gadget: sudo dpkg --purge linux-generic
<cristian_c> davvero
<krabador> !chat | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> krabador, ok, mi sono sbagliato, non pensavo fosse argomento generale informatico
<jester-> gadget: fatto?
<garghy> Ok, quindi se per caso lo togliessi e il sistema andasse in crash non partirebbe più ubuntu e dovrei reinstallarlo? Allora lo lascio sperando non scriva troppo su disco...
<garghy> Che serve il link: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Trim
<jester-> gadget: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic linux-heders-generic
<jester-> garghy: invece di durare 15 anni ne durera 12
<jester-> forse
<garghy> Il mio ssd lo supporta (samsung 830)
<gadget> jester direi ok
<gadget> ok
<garghy> Ah ok! :-)
<krabador> garghy, è una guida, ufficiale, di come abilitare il trim, per avere prestazioni costanti.
<jester-> toglindo il giornale togli comunque delle features
<gadget> jester è impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<garghy> dal link come faccio ad abilitare il trim, visto che mi posta solo un esempio e non un comando?
<jester-> garghy: fa vedere
<krabador> garghy, "abilitazione del trim" non è chiaro?
<gadget> jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6296592/
<jester-> gadget: ha ragione sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic
<garghy> Aprire con un editor di testo ed i privilegi amministrativi il file /etc/fstab ed aggiungere le opzioni «discard» e «noatime» come nell'esempio successivo:  <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> # / was on /dev/sdb1 during installation UUID=1cd2fc4f-7d99-4c7a-8ea7-6f9a2d5e5960 /               ext4    discard,noatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<jester-> garghy: infatti devi modificare un file
<jester-> la riga con / e aggiungi l'opzione
<garghy> mi spiego meglio:  apro il file fstab con un editor di testo, e fin qui ci siamo. ma non mi fa salvare perché non ho i privilegi amministrativi. come faccio ad averli?
<jester-> garghy: lo devi aprire con sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<garghy> ecco il contenuto di fstab: prima riga: overlayfs / overlayfs rw 0 0
<jester-> incolla nel paste
<garghy> seconda: tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<garghy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6296646/
<garghy> così?
<gadget> jester fatto :) ensh!! è ripartito tutto!!
<jester-> gadget: ma sei da live?
<gadget> jester cioè?
<jester-> garghy: ma sei da live?
<jester-> gadget: partito cosa fa vedere
<garghy> anch' io sono ancora su live, devo fare il boot da ssd o rimango su live cd?io sono da live
<jester-> garghy: emminchia lo devi fare sulla distro installata
<jester-> cosi al boot esegue le istruzioni
<garghy> ok, ma anche qualcun altro qui non legge, perché l' ho scritto più volte che sono da live...  ;-)
<gadget> jester è partito il gestore aggiornamenti e funziona!! :) cmq: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6296672/
<garghy> ok, quindi seguo quel link per il trim e lascio il journaling e poi sono a posto?
<cristian_c> garghy, è un ssd nuovo?
<pepigno75> solo per dire... doppio monitor uno 1920x1080 e uno 1680x1050... e regge... good Ubuntu a tutti
<jester-> garghy: sudo apt-get upgrade
<gadget> jester garghy o gadget?
<garghy> è da 128 gb un samsung 830, l' ho usato veramente poco su un notebook (ha un anno ma avrà funzionato 20 giorni)
<jester-> gadget:
<jester-> garghy: dopo 3 anni non c'è piu nessuna tecnologia informatica valida
<jester-> figuriamoci dopo la pessimistica stima che una ssd ne duri 10
<cristian_c> garghy, quelli nuovi tendenzialmente hanno ridotto il gap rispetto a quelli meccanici in termini di usabilità
<cristian_c> *durabilità
<gadget> jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6296684/ perchè sta scaricando...che faccio chiudo e do il comando?
<cristian_c> garghy, quindi, considera l'ssd come fosse un hdd meccanico
<jester-> gadget: chiudi ilsoftcenter
<cristian_c> garghy, a parte la questione del trim, che potrebbe interessarti
<garghy> ah ok allora sono solo seghe mentali che si fa la gente e che contagia anche quelli che normalmente non se le fanno... :-)
<jester-> garghy: l'ambiente linux è pieno di segaioli
<cristian_c> garghy, nel senso che questo valeva per i vecchi dischi ssd
<cristian_c> garghy, il differenziale di vita è stato ridotto
<garghy> sudo apt-get upgrade      quando e perchè devo fare il apt-get upgrade?
<jester-> garghy: lol era per gadget
<garghy> ok
<jester-> il tab canna
<jester-> gadget: e poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<gadget> sisis mandato
<gadget> sta scaricando
<garghy> vedo se riesco a mettere il trim...     Sapevo che all' installazione ubuntu abilitasse da solo il trim se si accorge che sta per essere installato su un ssd...
<jester-> gadget: ne hai di arretrati una volta finito dai sudo apt-get autoremove e poi sudo apt-get clean
<cristian_c> garghy, se fosse così, penso che una guida wiki non sarebbe necessaria
<cristian_c> XD
<gadget> jester ok, ah ce ne son 423 di arrettati
<garghy> allora in giro è pieno di sapientoni che pensano di sapere tutto su ubuntu e invece intasano internet di cazzate inmodo che se uno deve trovare una cosa giusta fa fati ca a trovarla....
<garghy> La prossima volta passo subito dalla chat allora.. Grazie!!
<cristian_c> garghy, no, quelle guide sono vecchie
<cristian_c> garghy, ma hai guardato almeno le date?
<krabador> garghy, per qualsiasi problema o approfondimento su ubuntu, ge
<krabador> tieni in considerazione prima le guide ufficiali
<krabador> cerca poi anche sul forum, sia internazionale che italiano
<krabador> o su askubuntu, sia internazionale che italiano
<jester-> si ma anche il forum è pieno di tipi alla mibofra
<jester-> lol
<krabador> :D
<cristian_c> lol
<garghy> Infatti imprecavo in turco perché le guide erano vecchie e non trovavo quelle uffucuali!
<jester-> per fare roma palemo passano da bolzano
<cristian_c> garghy, ecco , ora che sei soddisfatto
<garghy> Se non trovo guide ufficiali sul problema che ho vuiol dire che il problema non sussiste?
<cristian_c> garghy, tieni a mente la bibbia
<cristian_c> !wiki | garghy
<ubot-it> garghy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<garghy> grazie!!!!
<cristian_c> garghy, il sillogismo che hai fatto è errato
<cristian_c> fallace
<garghy> Ciao e alla prossima, scusate il disturbo! Non volevo essere maleducato!
<cristian_c> 21:17:25 <garghy> Se non trovo guide ufficiali sul problema che ho vuiol dire che il problema non sussiste?
<jester-> garghy: https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page
<jester-> sempre meglio andare alla fonte
<garghy> Lo so che è errato, per quello che non trovando guide ufficiali sono andato avanti nella ricerca...
<cristian_c> garghy, se non le trovi, non puoi fare assunzioni, può essere come non può essere
<cristian_c> f
<garghy> Ok, dovrò imparare l' inglese....
<garghy> GRazie allora, ora riavvio e se non mi vedete più, vuol dire che sono riuscito ad abilitare il trim...  XD
<cristian_c> o google traduttore :)
<garghy> cristian_c> o google traduttore :)              He he!!!!
<versilia> ciao
<igadget_> jester ci sei ancora?
<jakketta> ciao
<jakketta> hello
<jakketta> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare per quanto riguarda l'instalazione dei driver della cam?
<igadget_> jester non ci sei più eh?
<igadget_> jester-
<donbeo> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | donbeo
<ubot-it> donbeo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<donbeo> grazie per la risposta io vorrei capire perchè un mio post è stato messo in quarantena  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=567504
<cristian_c> donbeo, ehm, hai sbagliato canale
<donbeo> :S
<donbeo> scusa è la prima volta che scrivo qui....     Quindi qui posso chiedere aiuto tecnico?
<cristian_c> donbeo, aiuto tecnico, sì
<cristian_c> ma non vedo cosa c'entri quello che hai chiesto con il supporto tecnico XD
<donbeo> Ok vorrei sapere se qualcuno mi può aiutare a risolvere il problema scritto nel post precedente
<gadget> jester- non c'è più eh?
<gadget> K3b è un programma per la masterizzazione vero?
<DaRcHaNgEl> ciao
<garghy> Ciao! Ho ubuntu 13.10 64 bit su SSD.    E' utile installare ubuntu tweak?     Se faccio la pulizia con ubuntu tweak, cosa posso pulire senza far danni?
<krabador> garghy, devi semplicemente cercare di evitare le scritture
<krabador> garghy, mettendo la /home in un altro disco
<krabador> e tenendo quindi il ssd soltanto per il sistema, finalizzando le scritture solo per gli aggiornamenti dello stesso sistema, e l'installazione del software
<garghy> Pulendo il sistema eseguo scritture?
<krabador> ovviamente
<garghy> quindi mi sconsigli la pulizia del sistema?
<krabador> il trim esegue già un'ottima parte
<garghy> Calcola che ho un nettop msi dc-110 che uso solo per ubuntu e un pc per windows con ssd per il sistema e hd a piatti per file di paging e dati. Questo nettop lo uso per il basso consumo e per imparare a conoscere ubuntu.
<garghy> Il trim pulisce il sistema dalle varie cache, file temp, kernel vecchi, eccetera? O ste pulizie sono paranoie inutili?
<garghy> Quindi a non pulirlo non rischio che col tempo ubuntu ingrassi e rallenti?
<krabador> garghy, beh, i vecchi kernel occupano spazio
<krabador> i temporanei se ci sai fare non li fai nel ssd
<garghy> meglio su ram?
<garghy> dovrei metter su un hd esterno per ste cose?  Non mi conviene per impazzire meno cambiare l' hard disk ssd se si romperà? Tanto ho capito che durano parecchio!
<krabador> con il trim attivato, le prestazioni rimarranno pressochè invariate
<garghy> Ok, grazie! Ciao!
<nannes> wè dormigliò
<krabador> nannes, wei :D
<krabador> nannes, passa in chat
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-25
<natsukao> salve
<natsukao> il 5 Novembre 2013, a Roma, al Teatro Eliseo, ci sarà Steve Ballmer, CEO di microsoft, io credo che sarà opportuno andare a distribuire copie di GNU/linux
<krabador> !chat | natsukao
<ubot-it> natsukao: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<natsukao> grazie
<DaRcHaNgEl> olaz
<krabador> DaRcHaNgEl, ola
<DaRcHaNgEl> gia sveglio
<natsukao> ma chi è andato a dormire
<akis24> giorno
<DaRcHaNgEl> akis24: gioreno
<DaRcHaNgEl> akis24: nabbo XD
<DaRcHaNgEl> si prende nabbocoffi XD
<akis24> lol
 * DaRcHaNgEl beve procoffi XD
<akis24> io sono a posto gia fatto
<DaRcHaNgEl> gia inzuppato il biscotto
<DaRcHaNgEl> ;.)
<akis24> XD tra poco ci bannano dal supporto
<DaRcHaNgEl> lol mica me ne ero accorto
<DaRcHaNgEl> XD
<akis24> eheh
<glpiana> ola
<Caterpillar2> La madre di un amico ha aperto un negozio di oggetti in pelle, come software gestionale volevo fargli usare Lemonpos, ma è solo in inglese e per questa persona è un problema. Avete consigli su altri software?
<akis24> Caterpillar2:  forse phasis  vedi tu
<akis24> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Caterpillar2> akis24: grazie, è proprio quel che serve
<akis24> di nulla
<checco> ciao a tutti , un problema, posso cancellare i preferiti degli iso nel programma creatore dischi di avvio?perche mi sta creando problemi nel creare una usb di ubuntu live 13.10
<checco> o se fosse possibile creare la penna boottabile con un altro programma
<akis24> checco: puoi usare unetbootin  o universal usb installer se sei su winz
<glpiana> checco, puoi spiegarmi meglio che problema incontri col creatore dischi?
<checco> glpiana:  akis24  praticamente voglio fare una penna usb per instalalre ubuntu 13-10 nel pc di mio papa, e dal mio che ho ubuntu, creo la penna usb da creatore dischi di avvio, piu volte non parte , non riesce a fare il boot, ho pensato che ci fosse un problema di selezione iso dal programma perche mi da un altro preferito (come iso) che ho utilizzato in passato, e sembra che mi ci metta quello nonostante selezioni la iso giusta, so
<checco> akis24 adesso provo con unetboitn
<glpiana> checco, il creatore dischi di avvio non ha l'apposito tasto per andare a cercarsi la iso sul disco?
<checco> si ce lha, il programma ho provato pure a reinstallarelo, glpiana  adesso da unebootin lha preso, il creatore di dischi di avvio non funziona bene,
<glpiana> ok
<checco> ok preso,ma mi dispiace che non funga creatore dischi di avvio
<glpiana> checco, puoi sempre provare a resettarlo. cerca la sua dir di configurazione nella tua home. non so se è "in giro per la home" o sotto.config
<checco> io ho ubuntu, e non ho nessuna cartella di config. nella scrivania
<checco> glpiana:  da live nel pc non prende il wifi , dice disabilitato
<glpiana> checco, io non ho parlato di scrivania ma di home. la cartella è .config (nascosta)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<checco> glpiana:  perdonami...lol
<checco> glpiana:  cancello il suo interno'
<checco> ?
<glpiana> checco, no, cerca solo un riferimento al creatore di usb
<checco> si ma non riesco a riconoscerlo,,,
<checco> glpiana:  quale è?
<glpiana> checco, non lo so, sono su kde. entraci con un terminale e dai un ls, metti l'output su pastebin così do un'occhiata
<checco> ok glpiana
<glpiana> !paste | checco
<ubot-it> checco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<checco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6299700/
<glpiana> checco, no, scrivi: cd .config           e poi dai: ls
<checco> glpiana:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6299722/
<jighen> buon giorno a tutti :D avrei bisogno di risolvere un problemino... c'è qualcuno che mi puo dare una mano?
<checco> glpiana:  sto facendo l installazione di 13.10 e mi da come scelta che ho gia cliccato, lvm installazione con snapscot ecc ecc, ho una partizione nel disco non vorrei aver sbagliato e me la cancellasse,
<glpiana> checco, no lvm
<checco> glpiana:  ormai,, perche, fatta la frittata?
<glpiana> sì
<checco> e mo?
<checco> che faccio con i dati glpiana  caz,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol
<glpiana> checco, perchè hai attivato l'opzione lvm?
<glpiana> hai letto a che serve?
<glpiana> o hai cliccato ad mentulam canis?
<checco> mi sa che ho letto velocemente
<glpiana> ecco. ora a che punto sei? ha già formattato? è già iniziata l'installazione?
<checco> sono gia oltre il login
<checco> ormai non potevo piu fermarla
<glpiana> vabbè amen. almeno hai selezionato le giuste partizioni?
<checco> glpiana:  ha fatto tutto da solo
<jighen> raga ho ubuntu 13.10 a 64 bit e ho scaricato kde pero quando entro devo selezionare kde seno mi entra con gnome come predefinita... come faccio a togliere gnome e lasciare solo kde come ambiente desktop predefinito?
<glpiana> checco, impossibile che non ti abbia chiesto niente. cosa avevi sopra a sto pc? windows? un'altra ubuntu? altro?
<checco> ho formattato windows, quindi partizione inallocata, e un altra ex recovery con dati miei
<checco> adesso provo a installare gparted e vedere cosa ce nell hd
<checco> glpiana:  mia mamma mi ha messo fretta,,, mi ha fatto fare un guaio secondo me
<glpiana> checco, ecco, ora è colpa della mamma
<checco> glpiana:  ho quasi 30 anni , ma mia mamma mi tratta come un bambino, e io le do le colpe come un bambino, capita anche a voi?ahahahahh
<jester-> checco: e che ci fai ancora in casa a 30 anni
<checco> ogni tanto si passa, jester-  lol
<peppe_> non riesco ad installare ubuntu, mi si blocca durante la creazione del file system ext4 per/nella partizione 1 di scsi3 cosa posso fare?
<peppe_> Grazie
<checco> glpiana:  ho una partizione primaria e una lvm ma che cavolo è, non ce manco la swap
<glpiana> !lvm | checco
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lvm'
<glpiana> ecco -.-
<checco> glpiana:  ???
<jester-> peppe_: facendo che tipo di installazione
<glpiana> checco, io di lvm non so nulla. documentati al riguardo e rifai l'installazione senza selezionare quella opzione o aspetta che qualcuno di dia delucidazioni al riguardo
<jester-> che frega di lvm
<checco> glpiana:  sembra un lvm di maria di fillippa
<jighen> raga ho ubuntu 13.10 a 64 bit e ho scaricato kde pero quando entro devo selezionare kde seno mi entra con gnome come predefinita... come faccio a togliere gnome e lasciare solo kde come ambiente desktop predefinito?
<jester-> jighen: cambi sessione alla finestra di login e come lo hai installato
<jighen> jester sisi devo selezionare kde dalla finestra di login e lo installato con il pacchetto kde-full come descritto dalla guida nella wiki
<checco> scusate ma da gparted, perche non mi fa recuperare i dati?
<checco> mi dice "comando gpart non trovato
<jester-> jighen: devi installare kubuntu-esktop
<glpiana> checco, nel terminale scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> jighen: devi installare kubuntu-esktop
<glpiana> !paste | checco
<ubot-it> checco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> jighen: devi installare kubuntu-desktop
<checco> glpiana:  entro dal pc che ho appena installato dammi un secondo,,,
<jighen> jester- sisi l'h installato
<jester-> jighen: una volta settato kde plasma alla finestra di login dovrebbe rimanere a default
<traba> ciao a tutti
<checco2> ciao glpiana  sono checco, mi potresti ripostare il comando?
<jighen> no nn mi rimane e cmq io gli altri voglio eliminarli xk nn mi interessano e con loro vorrei levare tutti i pacchetti che non utilizzo
<traba> c'è qualcuno che mi spiega come funziona wine? per usare dei programmi windows
<checco2> glpiana:  sempre per favore si intende
<jester-> jighen: come lo scegli al login
<jighen> traba leggi qua http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<checco2> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<traba> grazie...sempre gentili
<checco2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6299872/
<jighen> c'è una freccia che mi fa scegliere con quale desktop entrare poi metto la pass ed entra con kde jester-
<checco2> glpiana:  fatto
<jester-> jighen: freccia? che tipo di login hai
<glpiana> checco2, scusa, vado a pranzo
<glpiana> checco2, ma non vedo posto dove possano essere dati precedenti alla installazione
<glpiana> a poi
<jighen> jester- asp vedo di trovare una foto :D
<checco2> glpiana:  va bene a dopo
<checco2> glpiana:  ultima cosa, intendo recupero tipo recuva
<checco2> e possibile?
<jighen> jester- quella freccia blu
<jighen> http://www.linoob.com/wp-content/flagallery/kubuntu-installation/29-kubuntu-10-10-login-screen.png
<Pablo83> Buongiorno a tutti.
<checco2> glpiana:  buon pranzo
<Pablo83> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a risolvere un problema?
<Pablo83> ho una tastiera con dei tasti funzione che non vanno
<Pablo83> sapete dove posso trovare dei driver per ubuntu
<Pablo83> per farla funzionare
<jester-> jighen: cliccando la freccia e scegliendo kde plasma poi non rimane a default?
<Pablo83> ?
<jighen> jester- no pero asp 5 min che provo di nuovo e ti do la certezza :D
<jighen> jester- ho provato scusami errore mio ora funziona e mi entra con kde come desktop predefinito :D
<jighen> jester- come faccio ora a togliere tutto tranne kde? e come faccia a levare i pacchetti che non utilizzo?
<jester-> i pacchetti li togli da softcenter o meglio da synapitc che è piu comprensibile, come toglier gnome o unity non ti so fire
<jester-> jighen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity
<Aiutooo> come faccio ad eseguire un programma in sandbox su ubuntu?
<pepigno75> buon ubuntu a tutti
<Aiutooo> come faccio ad eseguire un programma in sandbox su ubuntu?
<jester-> Aiutooo: sandox casa farmaceutica?
<jighen> jester- ti ringrazio per l'aiuto... sempre gentile :D
<pepigno75> qualcuno ha provato questo script http://xmodulo.com/2013/10/mount-google-drive-linux.html
<pepigno75> mi scuso per aver postato un link esterno
<Aiutooo> jester-: no sandbox https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandbox_%28computer_security%29
<jester-> pepigno75: roba tossica
<pepigno75> uffa...
<pepigno75> jester-, qualche altra soluzione
<pepigno75> lo so che sono OT
<Aiutooo> jester-: quale è il migliore sandieboxie ?
<jester-> pepigno75: non uso roba del genere
<pepigno75> jester-, non usi google drive?
<jester-> Aiutooo: nei repo ci sono sandbox-upgrader sandboxgamemaker
<jester-> pepigno75: a cosa serve
<jester-> Aiutooo: non so se sono la stessa cosa
<ExPBoy> a fare in modo che tutto il mondo sappia i cavoli tuoi :P
<Aiutooo> jester-: vanno bene per eseguire i programmi all interno?
<jester-> Aiutooo: non so
<Aiutooo> jester-: ma nel caso ho scaricato un pdf sospetto
<pepigno75> è come dropbox
<pepigno75> ricordi google docs?
<Aiutooo> posso aprirlo tranquillamente?
<jester-> pepigno75: uso dropbox che va bene
<jester-> perché quindi intossicare il pc con roba simile e meno affidabile
<pepigno75> si jester- ok... ma per i documenti uso google docs o google drive
<pepigno75> google non ha rilasciato ancora un plugin
<jester-> pepigno75: se vuoi rischiare di intossicare il sistema è affare tuo
<jester-> Aiutooo: e che ti frega, linux mica è winz
<pepigno75> no l'ho disintallato
<pepigno75> a proposito come posso controllare i ppa che ho inserito e cancellarne qualcuno.., voglio tenere pulito il sistema
<jester-> !ppa-purge | pepigno75
<ubot-it> pepigno75: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Aiutooo> jester-: non esistono quindi virus per linux?
<jester-> Aiutooo: se non clicchi su tutto cio che si muove no
<jester-> a parete la struttura unix di linux nessuno si da pena di fare virus per 4 gatti
<pepigno75> jester-, ok da linea di comanda ma c'è un modo per sapere quelli installati... non ricordo mica il nome ecco
<jester-> pepigno75: guarda il /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Aiutooo> jester-: volendo quindi possono esistere?
<jester-> Aiutooo: volendo tutto si puo fare
<jester-> e non c' èpc sicuro anche spento se connesso a internet
<jester-> Aiutooo: pure i mac sono piu o meno piu o menu immuni
<jester-> i trojani sono altra cosa e dipendono dai brauser
<Aiutooo> ecco jester-
<Aiutooo> spiegami sta cosa degli script pericolosi dei siti web
<Aiutooo> mica i trojan sono .exe? cosa c'entrano gli script eseguiti da browser
<jester-> Aiutooo: si ovvia facendo svuotare la cache cookies all'uscita del brauser
<jester-> .exe in lunux si fa le seghe
<Aiutooo> si si  dico in generale
<Aiutooo> come fa un sito a infettare un computer
<Aiutooo> senza che questo esegua nessun programa
<jester-> in genrerale i dati importanti, se li hai li metti su un hd esterno che poi scolleghi e fregatene
<jester-> non memorizzare le pass importanti
<Aiutooo> questo lo so, volevo capire il funzionamento degli script dannosi
<jester-> poi vai su facebucco & co e ti vedono pure il colore delle mutande, se le porti
<jester-> sono cazzilli che by brauser cercano di vedere gli affari tuoi
<Aiutooo> jester-: non ho capito una sega... lol
<pepigno75> jester-, ho visto che alla fine ppa-purge commenta il file del ppa...
<pepigno75> potrei anche commentare io manualmente
<jester-> pepigno75: ppa-purge non commenta una sega
<pepigno75> si jester-  l'ho visto in diretta
<jester-> se fai giusto leva le ciofeche e ripristina roba ufficiale se l'ha cambiata
<jester-> commentare la riga non rimuove nulla
<pepigno75> avevo aperto /etc/apt/sources.list.d ho purgato il ppa e ho visto che ha aggiunto un # nel path del deb
<jester-> il comando sarebbe  ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team/java  se volgio segare java oracle
<jester-> la tolgie e mi ripritina
<jester->   ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team/java  lo cancella il ppa
<jester-> dopo aver ripristinato
<jester-> ma devi avere la stringa ppa
<pepigno75> jester-, oggi ti rompo...
<pepigno75> e se non ricordo cosa fa quel ppa ?
<pepigno75> :(
<pepigno75> per esempio mi ritrovo questo ppa teejee2008
<glpiana> pepigno75, https://launchpad.net/~teejee2008/+archive/ppa
<glpiana> ah, pepigno75, google è tuo amico ;)
<pepigno75> ok timeshit
<pepigno75> glpiana, l'ho googlato... mi aveva portato direttamente nellla directoty dei packages
<traba> ariciao a tutti
<jester-> pepigno75: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<traba> wine me li fa aprire ma qualcosa che me li faccia scaricare ed installare? i programmi di windows
<pepigno75> jester-, lo sto già facendo
<pepigno75> ma ho visto i ppa e di alcuni non ricordo nulla
<Guest54438> come si fa a installare winiride su ubuntu?
<jester-> traba: non tutto gira in wine, c'è la la lista sul sito
<jester-> Guest54438: che sarebbe?
<traba> grazie
<jester-> !wine | traba
<ubot-it> traba: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Guest54438> mi ha dato lui questo nome (non sono tanto pratica...)
<glpiana> Guest54438, non c'è supporto su software esterno ai repository. se è un programma per windows, prova a vedere se gira sotto wine
<pepigno75> ok cancellato tutto ma ho un problema nell' update di apt lo posto
<jester-> posta nel paste
<kisame94> salve, qualcuno di voi ha avuto problemi per istallare ubuntu su windows 8 ?
<pepigno75> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6300102/
<glpiana> !qualcuno | kisame94
<ubot-it> kisame94: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> kisame94: intendi macchina virtuale?
<kisame94> non capisco il perchè non parte 'istallazione quando accendo il pc
<glpiana> kisame94, cd o usb?
<kisame94> ho già impostato i boot in modo da far partire l'usb ma è come se non trova i file
<jester-> kisame94: centra minga winz8
<glpiana> kisame94, come hai preparato l'usb?
<kisame94> ho provato anche con cd,  ho visto un video su internet e ho usato un programma
<kisame94> per usarla come file .iso
<glpiana> !usb | kisame94
<ubot-it> kisame94: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !usbwin | kisame94 usa questo tool in winz
<ubot-it> kisame94 usa questo tool in winz: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<glpiana> kisame94, leggiti sta guida
<kisame94> grazie
<jester-> e controlla md5sum della iso prima
<kisame94> scusa l'gnoranza ma non so cosa sia l' md5sum
<glpiana> !md5 | kisame94
<ubot-it> kisame94: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<jester-> !md5sum | kisame94
<ubot-it> kisame94: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<kisame94> grazie mille
<pepigno75> jester-, l' ultima cosa e ti lascio in pace ehehe
<Guest54438> wine? adesso guardo come funziona e come si installa e poi provo a vedere se risolve il mio problema con il programma di catalogazione winiride. grazie per ora. AC
<pepigno75> hai visto l' errore che ho nell' update del sources
<jester-> pepigno75: cambiia il server
<jester-> sto it archive è sminchiato da un bel po
<pepigno75> "da un bel po" ?.. ma se ho appena messo la 13.10
<jester-> pepigno75: eh mica lo fa il sistema il server
<pepigno75> ok quindi? come risolvo
<jester-> pepigno75: è come se andassi suo repubblica.it e trovi mezza pagina coi geroglifici
<pepigno75> devo concellarlo?
<jester-> pepigno75: devi cambiare il server da sorgenti software
<jester-> usa scegli server migliore
<pepigno75> ah ok "Scaricate da Server Italia"
<pepigno75> devo cambiare la selezione
<jester-> server italia è quello che stai usando
<pepigno75> server principale va bene?
<pepigno75> o nei hai uno migliore da propormi?
<jester-> pepigno75: altro
<jester-> italia uno italiano
<jester-> crucco uno crucco
<pepigno75> dai jester- non scherzare
<pepigno75> che metto?
<pepigno75> ho la lista dei paesi
<jester-> pepigno75: mica scherzo  altro--->italia-->unserver
<pepigno75> uno qualsiasi?
<pepigno75> io ne ho 4
<jester-> clicca + che si srotola poi chiama la suocera che ti fa vedere quando fornichi
<jester-> lol
<pepigno75> ne vedo solo 4 .... giano, crazynetwork, fastbull garr
<pepigno75> anzi 5 pardon
<jester-> scegline uno
<jester-> crazy che ha nome figo
<pepigno75> sto facendo un test dei server migliori
<pepigno75> ok scelto craxy, fatto update ed è tutto ok... macchina pulita finalmente... torno a lavoro che i clienti aspettano
<jester-> pepigno75: che minchia vendi
<AndroUser> Ragazzi sto installandi kubuntu in dual boot con win8 su un hd diverso.... devo mettere usa intero disco e imposta lvm o senza lvm? Che cosa e e cosa cambia?
<pepigno75> conoscenza
<pepigno75> sviluppo
<jester-> AndroUser: no lvm e occhio a quale disco fai usare
<jester-> pepigno75: circa?
<pepigno75> sviluppo ormai solo su Android
<AndroUser> Ma cosa e lvm?
<jester-> è un filesystem
<pepigno75> circa? cosa?
<jester-> pepigno75: le tuo conoscenze e sviluppi
<jester-> tue
<AndroUser> Quindi metto usa intero disco e nn metto lvm?
<pepigno75> Java
<jester-> AndroUser: quanto è grande il disco
<pepigno75> poi ovvio javascript, html
<AndroUser> 500 gb
<pepigno75> ma ormai sviluppo solo su Mobile
<pepigno75> Android e IOS
<pepigno75> iOS ormai poco per fortuna
<jester-> AndroUser: mi pare esagerato ma vedi te
<jester-> pepigno75: fai app?
<pepigno75> si
<pepigno75> soprattutto per le aziende
<pepigno75> classico consulente
<AndroUser> Nn ho capito... cosa e esagersto?
<jester-> 500 mb
<pepigno75> il mercato Mobile è uno dei pochi che sta crescendo
<AndroUser> Ne ho 2hd uno da 500 gb dove ho win e sul secondo sempre da 500 voglio mettere kubuntu...
<jester-> AndroUser: fagli usare tutto il disco ma attento che sia quello giusto
<jester-> o tipialli tutto
<AndroUser> Sisi :D metto usa l'intero disco senza mettere lvm giusto?
<jester-> no lvm
<AndroUser> Che vuol dire? Quale devo mettere "usa l'intero disco"     "usa l'intero disco e imposta lvm"      " o usa l'intero disco e imposta lvm cifrato"
<traba> domanda qualcuno sa dirmi se c è un sintetizzatore vocale "serio" per ubuntu?
<traba> con voci abbastanza reali
<AndroUser> jester- Che vuoi dire? Quale devo mettere "usa l'intero disco"     "usa l'intero disco e imposta lvm"      " o usa l'intero disco e imposta lvm cifrato"
<jester-> "usa l'intero disco"
<AndroUser> Ok grazie mille
<traba> mi serve serio per mio figlio che ha problemi di dislessia
<jester-> traba: cosa intendi per sintetizatore
<jester-> traba: scrivi e ripete a voce?
<traba> su windows ha balabolka con il copia incolla gli legge le pagine dei libri
<traba> si ma anche legge
<jester-> traba: non mi pare ci sia n qualcosa di valido in linux. metti un winz in virtuale
<traba> cioè ?
<jester-> cioè installi virtualbox epoi con quello installi winz e avari un pc dentro al pc
<jester-> !vbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<traba> infatti chiedevo a voi perchè non trovo nulla
<jester-> c'è festival ma è da terminale e rudimentale
<jester-> traba: serve un po di ram
<traba> ora ci provo
<kasar> ciao a tutti
<kasar> ragazzi è normale che si addormenti il portatile mentre eseguo delle operazioni?
<kasar> mi spiego, stavo installa Virtualbox, ad un certo punto si spegne lo schermo e la ventole del processore si ferma
<kasar> premo un tasto e riparte......
<kasar> eppure è collegato alla rete
<traba> jester e come ci installo winz che dicevi???
<jester-> traba: ti serve il cd di winz e seguire la guidaù
<traba> ah
<jester-> traba: quanta ram hai
<jester-> traba: è come se installasi winz su un pc normale
<ExPBoy> traba ci sarebbe anche espeak
<ExPBoy> forse ti va bene
<traba> ma è per ubuntu anche?
<ExPBoy> si
<ExPBoy> !espeak
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'espeak'
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> !info espeak
<ubot-it> espeak (source: espeak): Multi-lingual software speech synthesizer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.47.11-1 (saucy), package size 67 kB, installed size 230 kB
<traba> ora guardo
<traba> siete tuttissimi gentili
<ExPBoy> provalo se ti va bene
<traba> grazie
<ExPBoy> prego
<traba> che figata  che siete
<kasar> ragazzi qualcuno di voi ha idea di cosa sia successo al mio portatile?
<kasar> va boh ora devo andare passero' in un altro momento ciao a tutti
<akis24> ciao
<Alfasus> Salve
<Alfasus> Sto usando Kubuntu 13.10. Ho collegato il Lumia 620 via USB. Il cellulare appare fra i dispositivi disponibili e fra le periferiche di memorizzazione di dolphin; ma quando si tenta di aprirlo compare il msg:
<Alfasus> "Il file o la cartella udi=/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-3 non esiste."
<Guest38158> buonasera, ho problemi con l'aggiornamento.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6300807/
<Guest38158> oltre a questo non riconosce l'aggiornamento alla versione 13.10.
<kisame94> salve, ho installato ubuntu come ripartizione da windows 8. Adesso però quando accendo il pc mi si avvia direttamente Ubuntu senza poter accedere a Win 8
<kisame94> è un problema risolvibile?
<akis24> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<sicsic89> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<kisame94> quindi devo reinstallare ubuntu usando UEFI?
<sicsic89> non credo
<sicsic89> penso che risolvi sistemando il boot
<sicsic89> anche se non so aiutarti molto perchè ho sempre preferito installare un SO per hard disk
<kisame94> ok vedrò di esplorare un po' il boot per vedere se riesco a sisemare
<paolux> buongiorno
<paolux> qualcuno potrebbe darmi delle dritte?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | paolux
<ubot-it> paolux: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<paolux> scaricato file iso di xubuntu...è possibile aprirlo per installarlo saltando passaggio di masterizzazione immagine? (scusate se dico "stup..ate"...sono un assoluto ignorante della cosa)
<akis24> paolux: no
<krabador> paolux, solo se lo fai in macchina virtuale
<matti-007> puoi metterlo su una chiavetta
<krabador> !usb | paolux
<ubot-it> paolux: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<krabador> !pendrive | paolux
<paolux> bene..cd non ne ho a portata di mano ma chiavetta si  :-)
<krabador> paolux, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<paolux> ..e una volta spostato su chiavetta? si apre ?
<krabador> paolux, devi selezionarla in boot
<krabador> nel pc
<krabador> paolux, non devi copiarla e basta
<paolux> bene bene..ci provo..
<paolux> comincio a copiarla e poi ci studio..col vostro aiuto..
<krabador> !wiki | paolux
<ubot-it> paolux: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> fatti aiutare prima da questi link
<paolux> bah..meglio che ci studi un pochino sopra, visto anche che ho processore amd 64...oggi lascio perdere..
<paolux> grazie a tutti, molto gentili.  :-)
<TheMortazz> salve, ho aggiornato ubuntu alla versione 13.10 e la luminosità non scende nonostante i tasti funzionino correttamente (compare la finestrina con la barretta che sale e scende)
<TheMortazz> ho seguito diverse guide ma niente da fare...
<TheMortazz> qualcuno sa come risolvere?
<suraxs> ciao ragazzi ho un problemino posso chiedere?
<Silver_2> ciao ragazzi, ho un paio di domande.
<Silver_2> 1) Come faccio a copiare una cartella in /usr/local? Devo essere per forza autenticato come root?
<TheMortazz_> salve, qualcuno sa come far funzionare la luminosità in ubuntu 13.10? I tasti li riconosce perchè spunta la finestrina con la barra della luminosità, ma non capita nulla...
<suraxs> ragazzi scusate ho problemi si installazione tramite periferica usb, qualcuno puo darmi una mano?
<jester-> TheMortazz_: che pc
<TheMortazz_> asus k53br
<suraxs> è un asus di quelli piccolini, ho letto tutta la guida scaricato il programma scaricato ubuntu su chiavetta estratto i file spento il pc inserisco e quando riaccendo si riavvia normalmente windows
<jester-> TheMortazz_: fai una prova
<suraxs> si dimmi
<jester-> TheMortazz_: al menu avvio pigi il tasto e, dopo quiet spalsh scrivi: acpi_osi=Linux   acpi_backlight=vendor
<suraxs> prima ho aperto il file e ho messo riavvia ora ho fatto riavvio assistito
<jester-> TheMortazz_: quindi F10 per fare il boot
<TheMortazz_> già fatto, ma l'ho eseguito da terminale e successivamente aggiornato il grub
<suraxs> ok credo di aver capito ora se non va con il riavvio assistito provo cosi
<jester-> TheMortazz_: fa vedere cat /etc/default/grub
<jester-> !paste | TheMortazz_
<ubot-it> TheMortazz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<TheMortazz_> come incollo?
<jester-> normale copia incolla
<TheMortazz_> GRUB_DEFAULT=0 #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<jester-> TheMortazz_: usa il paste
<jester-> !èaste
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aste'
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<TheMortazz_> si vede?
<jester-> TheMortazz_: devi usare il paste ma non c'è nulla di aggiornato li dentro
<TheMortazz_> in che senso nulla di aggiornato?
<jester-> devi usare pastebin o non si capisce una sega
<jester-> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<TheMortazz_> !pastebin GRUB_DEFAULT=0 #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheMortazz_> cos?
<TheMortazz_> così?
<jester-> TheMortazz_: ma leggi quello che ti si scrive?
<TheMortazz_> leggo un link
<jester-> !paste | TheMortazz_
<ubot-it> TheMortazz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<TheMortazz_> io apro il link ma devo registrarmi
<jester-> e quando mai
<jester-> leggi cosa ti ha scritto ubot-it
<TheMortazz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6301525/
<TheMortazz_> così?
<jester-> TheMortazz_: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<jester-> thr
<suraxs> ragazzi niente da fare non riesco proprio ad installarlo.....potete darmi una mano?? :(
<TheMortazz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6301534/
<Silver_2> Raga nel file manager mettendo la vista elenco sulla sinistra di ogni file rimane comunque l'icona. E' possibile nascondere le icone associate ai file per avere più spazio per le altre informazioni? Attualmente nelle finestre piccole a causa dell'icona non vedo affatto il nome del file.
<jester-> TheMortazz_: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux   acpi_backlight=vendor"
<jester-> the modifica e salva
<TheMortazz_> l'avevo già messo, ma ora riprovo e riavvio
<jester-> TheMortazz_:  se non c'è
<jester-> TheMortazz_: poi dopo salvato devi dare sudo update-grub
<TheMortazz_> fatto
<TheMortazz_> riavvio ora?
<jester-> TheMortazz_: poi dopo salvato devi dare sudo update-grub
<TheMortazz_> si si, già fatto anche quello
<TheMortazz_> riavvio?
<jester-> eh
<TheMortazz_> ok, allora wait ;)
<Silver_2> Qualcuno da una mano anche a me? Ho un paio di problemi con la visualizzazione dei file nel file manager.
<jester-> Silver_2: cioè?
<Silver_2> Allora, nella finestra ho impostato la vista file come elenco. L'elenco ha diverse colonne (nome, dimensione, tipo, modifica, proprietario ecc ecc. ). Vorrei che le colonne rimanessero a larghezza fissa e che quando la finestra è troppo piccola per contenere tutti i dati comparisse una scrollbar orizzontale in basso per farmi spostare a destra e sinistra. Invece attualmente quando la...
<Silver_2> ...finestra è troppo piccola si restringe la colonna "Nome" e non riesco a vedere i nomi dei file perchè tutti diventano "..."
<suraxs> ragazzi potete darmi una mano?? ho seguito tutti i passi ma non si installa :(
<jester-> Silver_2: se allarghi la finestra<? e che risoluzione  hai
<suraxs> jester dici a me?
<Silver_2> Se allargo la finestra si allarga anche la colonna nome ed i nomi si vedono.
<Silver_2> Ma vorrei che la colonna rimanesse sempre fissa
<jester-> Silver_2: una volta allargata dovrebbe rimanere
<Silver_2> Si non mi sono spiegato scusa
<Silver_2> Siccome visualizzo molti attributi nella finestra (anche gli attributi proprietario, gruppo, permessi, data ultima modifica ecc) posso vedere i nomi dei file completi solo quando la finestra è a schermo intero (o quasi)
<Silver_2> già se voglio tenere la finestra a metà schermo sulla destra o sulla sinistra
<Silver_2> non vedo i nomi
<jester-> Silver_2: si sposta a destra e sinistra anche. guarda sotto che c'è la barra
<jester-> suraxs: se non dai i dettagli mica si capisce
<jester-> com tutte le finestre con lo spazio non sufficiente
<Silver_2> Si ma in questo caso è un po' diverso
<Silver_2> Perché la colonna nome si restringe e non si vede il nome dei file
<jester-> e che hai nautilus diverso ?
<jester-> Silver_2: la allarghi pure quella
<Silver_2> Ho provato ma non si ridimensiona
<jester-> hai in alto il tab nome. lo piggli dove finisce e lo trascini
<Silver_2> Forse non sto usando il nautilus allora
<jester-> Silver_2: sono tutti uguali come principio
<jester-> ogni tab è allargabile stringibile
<Silver_2> :) le mie purtroppo non si muovono
<jester-> boh
<Silver_2> Grazie comunque
<jester-> è la prima volta che vedo una richiesta del genere
<Silver_2> non so cosa dirti uso ubuntu da pochissimo quindi è probabile sia colpa della mia inesperienza
<jester-> sicuro
<Tricklinux> Salve a tutto il canale
<jester-> Silver_2: sopra alle finestre hai una barra con nome | dimensione | date | palle varie
<jester-> o no
<lozio> salve! inserisco una scheda sd nel pc ma non succede nulla. ho fatto fdisk -l ma nn la vede. cosa devo fare?
<jester-> lozio: usarne una sana
<Silver_2> Si esatto
<lozio> jester: è nuova l ho appena comprata
<lozio> l ho scartata ora
<Silver_2> Cliccando su ciascuna colonna ordino i file in base a quell'attributo
<jester-> Silver_2: se vai sulla | a destra della nome e tieni premuto trascinado a destra si allarga
<Silver_2> se metto il mouse a cavallo tra una colonna e l'altra il mouse cambia e diventa una doppia freccia orizzontale
<jester-> cosi come tutte le altre
<jester-> eg tieni cliccato e trascini
<Silver_2> ma cliccando e trascinando a destra e sinistra non si muove la dimensione
<Silver_2> esatto
<jester-> strano
<Silver_2> ma non si muove
<jester-> devi beccare la posizione giusta, spostati un filino a sinistra
<Silver_2> Ok ci sono riuscito ma c'è qualcosa che non va bene. a volte si muove a volte rimane bloccato
<jester-> Silver_2: usi unity? hai la barra a sinistra sul desk?
<Silver_2> comunqueuna volta che lo setto è a posto
<Silver_2> si
<jester-> ok se è posto
<Silver_2> Grazie Jester- ;)
<jester-> de nada
<palolo^> ciao, sto usando da poco kubuntu e avrei delle domande da fare: quando avvio il browser appare la finestra di kwallet che mi chiede se permettere al browser di accedere e inserire la pwd, non si può automatizzare questa cosa?
<jester-> palolo^: che browser
<Tricklinux> ho un proplema con Lubuntu 13.04 nell'installare OpenOffice, apro il terminale , lo scompatto dando il comando sudo tar xfvz nomedelpacchetto.tar.gz e poi premo nvio ma mi dà errore chi mi sabrebbe dare una mano mi dice pacchetto o nome del file non trovato!!!,
<lozio> jester: come posso capire se è la scheda a non funzionare o il lettore?
<jester-> Tricklinux: openoffice?
<palolo^> jester-: sia firefox che chromium
<jester-> palolo^: cromo è pirla ma ff non dovrebbe chiederla
<palolo^> bho!
<jester-> palolo^: resetta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Portachiavi
<Tricklinux> si,è una suite di ufficio gratuita al completto di tutto come microsoft office,ottenendo gli stessi risultati è un software OpenSource data da una Apache.
<jester-> Tricklinux: di serie è libreoffice in ubuntu
<palolo^> jester-: ok
<jester-> Tricklinux: usa il filemanager per scompattare la tar col doppio click
<Tricklinux> si lo sò, ma vorrei openoffice e molto migliore,logicamente con tutto il rispetto per LibreOffice.XD
<palolo^> jester-: usando kbuntu non penso di avere ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<jester-> Tricklinux: comunque da terminale ti sei dimenticato - è -xfvz
<Tricklinux> no, è un pacchetto che si installa da terminale,come posso risolvere il problema?
<Tricklinux> la guida che seguo non mi dà - è -xfvz
<jester-> Tricklinux: tar non installa un'osti* è una archivio complesso tipo zip
<jester-> tra -xfvz sticass.tar.gz
<Tricklinux> scusa la mia ignoranza ,ma cosa è un' osti*
<jester-> niente
<jester-> Tricklinux: uguale a niente
<Tricklinux> a vabene,grazie.
<skrich2501> ciao
<skrich2501> a tutti
<skrich2501> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<jester-> palolo^: devi pacioccare in sistema gestione portafogli
<Tricklinux> la guida mi dice che prima di fare l'installazione devo eseguire i seguenti comandi ma non andava lo stesso mi ha installato dei pacchetti per il controllo del pacchetto stesso,CODICE SORGENTE.
<Tricklinux> CODICE SORGENTE:sudo apt-get install build-essential  e successivamente sudo apt-get install checkinstall.
<jester-> Tricklinux: ripeto tar -xfvz  sticazz.tar.gz non installa niente. estrae i file contenuti e basta
<jester-> ti farà una cartella nella quale devi etrare col terminale ed eseguire i comandi
<skrich2501> ho installato ubuntu 13.10.. tutto benissimo, riavvio il pc e scoperta.. non mi funziona il wireless! c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<jester-> Tricklinux: dovrebbe creare dei pacchetti deb sempre trova le lib necessarie
<Tricklinux> ok grazie ho risolto finalmente.
<jester-> skrich2501: sei connesso a cavo?
<palolo^> jester-: ok
<skrich2501> no, sono dalla partizione vista in cui il wifi funziona
<jester-> skrich2501: se non vieni quei da linux mica si puo verificare, facile che hai una broadcom e serve driver o firmware ma devi essere connesso a internet
<skrich2501> quindi collego il pc al cavo e torno qui da ubuntu? scusate ma è la prima volta che smanetto con linux!
<jester-> skrich2501: esatto
<skrich2501> va bene m attrezzo
<palolo^> all'avvio ho una finestra: "enter password for keyring "default" unlock" e mi chiede una pwd, cos'è? ubuntu one?
<jester-> palolo^: devi avere un account per usarlo
<jester-> che prevere user e pass
<palolo^> jester-: io ho l'account e l'ho gia configurato ma all'avvio mi chiederà sempre questa pwd?
<filo1234> è la password del portachiavi...
<filo1234> la tua di default...potrebbe anche essere che te la richieda per usare la wifi
<palolo^> io usavo già ubuntu one su win, usando linux e configurandolo ho inserito user e pwd e poi mi ha chiesto la pwd per questo "default", ma non so cos'è
<filo1234> palolo^: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Portachiavi
<palolo^> filo1234: ok, ora leggo grazie
<filo1234> prego
<palolo^> non ho capito un @@@@@, dopo rileggo con più attenzione e costringerò il mio unico neurone ha comprendere :-))
<skrich2501> jester: ce l'ho fatta.. sono da ubuntu collegato dal cavo
<jester-> skrich2501: apri un terminale
<palolo^> bye bye
<skrich2501> fatto
<jester-> skrich2501: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> !paste | skrich2501
<ubot-it> skrich2501: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skrich2501> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6301897/
<jester-> skrich2501: adesso dai iwconfig
<skrich2501> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6301908/
<jester-> skrich2501: la wifi è rilevata è wlan0
<jester-> skrich2501: non appare cliccando l'icona di rete in alto a destra?
<skrich2501> praticamente è il rilevatore del wifi che non va.. non mi trova la rete wifi di casa
<filo1234> ce l'avrai nascosta?
<jester-> skrich2501: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<jester-> skrich2501: altre in zona le vede?
<skrich2501> ci sono quando faccio lo scan dal terminale (compresa la mia) ma non le rileva
<jester-> skrich2501: altre le rileva o no
<jester-> skrich2501: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan  e fa vedere nel paste
<skrich2501> jester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6301955/
<skrich2501> ho dovuto disattivare il wireless dal pc perche continua a cercare la rete e nn m faceva connettere neanche col cavo..
<filo1234> ma se non la vede che cerca?
<jester-> skrich2501: funza perfetto
<skrich2501> è quello che vorrei capire anche io.. e m esce sotto all'icona ogni 10 secondi un rettangolo rosso con scritto una cosa tipo "si è fuori dalla rete"
<jester-> skrich2501: dall'icona devi scegliere la tua
<jester-> ne trova una camionata
<skrich2501> non mi da la possibilità di sceglierla.. mi fa selezionare solo la rete VLN
<jester-> skrich2501: ne trova 9 fra le quali ci dovrebbe essee la tua
<jester-> skrich2501: devi staccare il filo
<skrich2501> è per questo che mi sono rivolto qui perchè lo scan già lo avevo fatto e nn capivo perche nn la rilevava
<jester-> skrich2501: se non la rileva non è problema della scheda visti che ne trova altrre
<jester-> o hai rete nascosta o boh
<jester-> o sei lontano dal trrasmittente
<skrich2501> quando attivo il wireless  ricerca continuamente la rete.. sul terminale m dice che ce ne sono più di sei ma non risultano invece  quando vado su "rete"
<jester-> skrich2501: ma lo sai l'essid del tuo rutter?
<skrich2501> non me ne risulta neanche una è questa la cosa strana
<jester-> skrich2501: la devi connettere dall'icona
<filo1234> skrich2501: clicca con il tasto destro sull'icona del network-manager verifica se "abilita rete senza fili" sia spuntato
<filo1234> e anche abilita funzionalità di rete
<skrich2501> raga ho capito che sono messo male ma nn cosi tanto.. ieri quando  ho installato ubuntu tutto andava liscio, il wireless rilevava tutte le reti.. poi ho riavviato e c'è stato sto dilemma
<skrich2501> ok ora lo faccio
<filo1234> skrich2501: fa vedere anche rfkill list all
<skrich2501> a proposito di messo male.. qual'è il network menager?
<filo1234> in alto a destra...l'iconetta della rete
<jester-> skrich2501: da modifica reti
<skrich2501> non me li fa spuntare
<skrich2501> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6302035/
<jester-> skrich2501: è bloccata
<filo1234> skrich2501: sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> skrich2501: sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> lol
<filo1234> skrich2501: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<acer> esiste un programma tipo ftp box per ubuntu?
<acer> http://ftpbox.org/
<filo1234> acer: unison
<acer> si deve usare protocollo ftps
<filo1234> in che senso si "deve"
<acer> posso usare anche ftp?
<filo1234> scusa ma cosa vuoi fare di preciso?
<acer> a me serve un modo per avere sincronizzata la cartella che ho su ftp con una in locale
<acer> un po' quello che fa dropbox solo utilizzando un ftp
<filo1234> acer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48784/how-to-sync-ftp-folder-with-local-folder
<acer> cioè io devo avere in locale tutti i file che sono nel server
<filo1234> acer: a aprte che puoi semplicemente usare ftp
<filo1234> eh usa ftp...in uno script magari
<filo1234> o meglio lftp
<acer> fossi capce :(
<filo1234> spe avevo un post
<filo1234> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=955743&page=2
<acer> ho fatto una pagina php per un mio sito che carica i file dei clienti nel sever. quindi ho la necessità di tenermi costantemente aggiornato
<acer> mmm... non mastico molto bene l'inglese...
<filo1234> scusa allora perchè non lo fai diretamente in php sul server...
<filo1234> t*
<filo1234> ftp_put()
<acer> come faccio a indicare l'indirizzo del mio computer?
<acer> comunque ho conoscenze limitate anche li... non faccio il programmatore!
<acer> (intendo di php)
<acer> filo1234, ho letto il post che mihai mandato ma è esattamente il contrario di quello che mi serve
<luca___> ragazzi ho un disperato bisogno di una mano per un problema durante l istallazione
<jester-> luca___: del tipo?
<luca___> sostanzialmente al termine dell istallazione quando mi ha chiesto di riavviare mi usciva una schermata nera con scritto no such device grub rescue
<jester-> luca___: hai piu di un hd ?
<luca___> ho un hd fisso del pc e due esterni
<jester-> luca___: accerati che parta al boot il disco interno
<jester-> è li che mette grub di defualt
<luca___> allora innanzi tutto ti ringrazio per la disponibilita
<jester-> luca___: è cimunque finito su uno dei tre
<luca___> il problema e che sono un utente inseperto come faccio ad accertarmi che il boot parta dal disco interno
<jester-> luca___: se il pc è recente dovrebbe avere un menu di avvio al boot, usualemente un tasto F e lo indica allaprima schermata
<jester-> luca___: linux lo hai messo su un esterno?
<luca___> no lo messo sullo stesso su cui si trova windows 7
<jester-> luca___: allora spegni e stacca gli esterni
<luca___> [ per quello che non va
<jester-> luca___: cioè?
<luca___> no era una domanda ma non riesco a mettere il punto di domanda visto che ho la tastiera inglese
<jester-> luca___: scollegando gli esterni parte per forza col ddisco interno
<luca___> provero se non riesco torno qui in chat
<luca___> ho un problema con l istallazione di ubuntu
<tugurio> Salve a tutti, mi riaffaccio su irc dai tempi del 56K... che fico!
<krabador> !chat | tugurio
<ubot-it> tugurio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> luca___, fai la tua domanda
<tugurio> grazie
<luca___> sostanzialmente ho installato ubuntu una volta terminata l istallazione mi ha chiesto di riavviare pero parte ubuntu bensi mi rimane schermata nera con scritto error no such device grub rescue
<luca___> ubuntu lo installato da live usb a fianco di windows 7
<jester-> luca___: prova a partiere con gli esterni
<jester-> luca___: winz parte?
<luca___> no neanche windows parte
<jester-> luca___: verificato che con l'interno non parte, quindi prova a partire con gli altri
<luca___> ma intendi riavviare con entrambi gli hd attaccati??
<jester-> attaccati e poi devi fare in modo dal bios che faccia il boot da usb
<jester-> luca___: o riavvii in live e vieni qui
<luca___> sono in live dalla chiavetta da cui ho installato ubuntu
<jester-> luca___: bene, allora apri un terminale
<luca___> ok
<jester-> luca___: sudo fdisk -l e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | luca___
<ubot-it> luca___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<luca___>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6302320/
<luca___> scusa il primo e sbagliato
<jester-> luca___: vedo solo il disco insterno e sopra c'è solo winz7
<jester-> luca___: gli esterni sono collegati?
<luca___> perch[ i due esterni sono ancora staccati
<jester-> luca___: non non hai installato sul disco con winz
<jester-> luca___: attaccali e ridai il comando
<luca___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6302336/
<jester-> luca___: 3 esterni?
<luca___> no due esterni
<luca___> non so perch[ ne segna 3
<jester-> sdb è la usb penna
<jester-> sta su sdh
<jester-> luca___: è installato su un esterno
<jester-> con gli esterni attaccatidovrebbe partire
<luca___> ah ma su quale ??
<jester-> sdh
<luca___> no sono sicuro che non parte  e piu di 1 ora che ci provo
<jester-> luca___: è installato su un esterno e  sarà una ciofeca
<jester-> luca___: hai spazio in winz7?
<luca___> si si windows e sul fisso e spazio ne ho perche??
<jester-> luca___: su questo pc intendo
<krabador> luca___, va installato nel disco di sistema, a meno che tu non voglia un sistema scarsissimamente prestante
<luca___> no ok ma quindi adesso come risolvo quando riavvio non mi parte neanche windows
<jester-> luca___:winz lo ha deframmetato?
<luca___> ma se lo deframmentato io intendi??
<jester-> eh prma di installare
<luca___> no nn lo deframmentato
<jester-> luca___: la live è 32 o 64 bit
<luca___> a 64
<jester-> luca___: terminale
<jester-> luca___: wget http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<luca___> ok installato adesso??
<jester-> luca___: vai qui e scarica i 64 bit
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<luca___> ma non e lo stesso che mi hai dato prima
<jester-> no lo ha scaricato
<luca___> si lo ha scaricato e installato
<jester-> luca___: sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<luca___> ok mi e uscito questo DOS/Windows NT master boot record successfully written to /dev/sda
<palolo^> buona sera, in che cartella installo un programma? in questo caso dove inserisco la cartella di firefox versione aurora?
<jester-> luca___: adesso ti partirà winz, quindi spegni stacchi i due hd, vai in winz e fai la deframmentazione, poi installi accando a winz con gli usb staccati
<jester-> palolo^: i programmi si installano da soli
<krabador> palolo^, i software li installi con i l gestore di pacchetti
<jester-> palolo^: basta usare software center
<luca___> eh per gli usb staccati come faccio a togliere ubuntu e inoltre come faccio a installare accanto a winz??
<krabador> palolo^, ubuntu software center
<jester-> luca___: una volta istallato li attacchi e formatti le partizioni
<palolo^> jester-: non penso che aurora sia nei pacchetti, aurora è la versione di sviluppo di firefox
<jester-> linux
<luca___> ok dovrebbe essere tutto speriamo funzioni grazie mille per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<jester-> palolo^: sarebbe OT qui dentro ma i solito ci sono le istruzioni da dove prendi i lprogramma
<palolo^> jester-: ops scusa
<jester-> !chat ! palolo^
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat ! palolo^'
<jester-> !chat | palolo^
<ubot-it> palolo^: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<palolo^> jester-: ok grazie
<Guest87338> ho effettuato il download di  ubuntu ma non riesco ad installarlo mi appare la classica finestra  con "impossibile aprire il file" chi può aiutarmi?
<krabador> Guest87338, dove appare la classica finestra?
<krabador> !installazione | Guest87338
<ubot-it> Guest87338: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !usb | Guest87338
<ubot-it> Guest87338: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<suraxs> ciao ragazzi scusate posso chiedervi una mano?
<cristian_c> suraxs, ?
<suraxs> ciao puoi aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> suraxs, fai la domanda, se qualcuno sa, risponderà
<cristian_c> se ha tempo/voglia
<suraxs> ok
<suraxs> in pratica ho letto la guida all'installazione tramite usb ed ho fatto tutto ho scaticato il programma, scaricato ubuntu su usb e tutto alla fine del processo ho messo la chiavetta sul pc lo avvio entro in modalita boot ma non c e la sezione avvia tramite periferica e non mi legge la chiave quindi non mi installa ubuntu.....
<suraxs> come posso fare? è un portatile di quelli piccoli quindi non ha il lettore cd
<cristian_c> suraxs, quale guida?
<suraxs> ora te la linko
<suraxs> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> suraxs, ma sei entrato nel bios?
<suraxs> ho un asus se entro con f2 non c e avvio tramite usb se entro con esc idem non so piu come provare xD
<cristian_c> suraxs, posta qualche schermata del bios
<suraxs> spetta che non e su questo pc che sto installando
<suraxs> ora provo
<suraxs> su asus si entra in bio tramite esc giusto?
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> non uso asus
<suraxs> al momento dell avvio spetta ora vedo anche su internet se trovo che devo preme li sto provando tutti
<krabador> suraxs, prova esc, del , f1, f2
<suraxs> si mi entra con esc
<cristian_c> potrebbe usare Pause
<cristian_c> per bloccare la logo screen
<suraxs> pausa interr?
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> a me fungeva
<suraxs> ora provo il pc all accensione mi segna f2
<suraxs> se premo quello pero non c e periferica usb ora provo a bloccare e faccio 2 foto col telefono
<pepigno75> buon ubuntu a tutti
<cristian_c> suraxs, eh. posta
<suraxs> dice press f2 to run setup, press tab to display bios post message
<krabador> f2 allora
<suraxs> ok
<krabador> accendi e mettiti a premere f2 forsennatamente
<suraxs> ok ci sono ora la pagina e intitolata ripristino da errori di windows
<suraxs> e c e modalita provvisoria
<suraxs> con rete semplice ecc
<suraxs> ragazzi sono nel bios vado alla sezione boot giusto?
<cristian_c> eh
<suraxs> c e boot device priority-hard disk driver-boot settings configuration-on board lan boot rom- boot booster
<suraxs> scusate ragazzi ma sono appassionato di informatica ma non ci capisco un piffero di queste cose :S
<cristian_c> suraxs, posta schermate
<suraxs> solo della boot?
<suraxs> o tutte e 5 le schermate bios?
<cristian_c> suraxs, inizia dalla boot
<suraxs> sto cercando di caricarla su image shack ma non me le carica xD non e serata
<suraxs> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/34/71bm.jpg/
<cristian_c> suraxs, non vedo alcuna immagine
<suraxs> xD uff
<suraxs> hai mica whatsapp?
<suraxs> ma te lo apre il link?
<suraxs> http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/3854/71bm.jpg
<cristian_c> suraxs, no, non uso quella roba
<suraxs> ok ora ti si vede l immagine?
<cristian_c> ci mette un po' a caricare
<suraxs> ok
<cristian_c> suraxs, ok, qual è il problema?
<suraxs> che non c e la voce avvia tramite usb
<suraxs> e non so cosa fare
<suraxs> mi sto sentendo molto ignorante xD
<cristian_c> suraxs, Boot Device Priority no?
<cristian_c> :P
<suraxs> mmmmmmmh apro xD
<suraxs> ok mi sa che devo mandarti un altra foto xD
<cristian_c> eh
<suraxs> http://imageshack.us/f/546/ub2d.jpg/
<suraxs> http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/8417/ub2d.jpg
<cristian_c> suraxs, se non ha il lettore cd, perché vi è atapi cd rom?
<cristian_c> XD
<suraxs> ah questo non l ho capito manco io xD
<suraxs> me lo sono chiesto xD
<suraxs> forse il tecnico che c ha messo mano l ha usato ed ha abilitato la porta possibile? 0.o non capisco pero perche non c e la porta usb
<suraxs> sto uscendo matto xD
<cristian_c> usb?
<suraxs> si perche? l ho detto all inizio sto cercando di installare ubuntu tramite la periferica usb
<suraxs> ho seguito la guida per instalalre tramite flash driver
<suraxs> se riesci a farmelo installare giuro che non mi faccio piu vedere almeno per un mese e ti faccio un bonifico xD hahahahhahahahaha
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> suraxs, puoi selezionare gli elementi?
<suraxs> cioe? intendi selezionare tutte e tre le voci?
<suraxs> credo di no
<suraxs> ok te lo confermo no xD
<suraxs> senno provo a fa qualche tentativo
<cristian_c> suraxs, ma ti permette di selezionare una di queste?
<suraxs> si ora ho provato a dare l invio ma a quanto pare mi fa solo sposta la posizione dei boot
<suraxs> cioe ho dato invio sul secondo mi ha aperto una finestra con le tre periferiche e me ne ha fatta selezionare una, cosi facendo non ha fatto altro che sostituire quella che c era a quella selezionata
<suraxs> sono tornato dietro e ho provato ad aprire la schermata hard disk drivers qui c e 1st drive                           hdd:pm-wdc wd2500b
<suraxs> e sotto
<suraxs> 2nd drive                                  usb:generic flash
<suraxs> ma come pre l altra finestra se clicco mi fa solo cambiare l ordine
<cristian_c> suraxs, deve passare al primo posto
<cristian_c> :P
<suraxs> ok fatto ora provo a riavviare giusto?
<suraxs> ok fatto
<suraxs> waaaaa ci sono xD
<suraxs> non mi pare vero
<suraxs> si sta caricando xD
<suraxs> si sta caricando la schermata
<suraxs> grazie mille cristian non so chi sei ma ti voglio tanto bene xD
<suraxs> quanti gb gli do per l instalalzione?
<cristian_c> suraxs, dipende
<suraxs> quanti megabyte si danno mediamente?
<suraxs> vorrei imparare ad usarlo
<cristian_c> suraxs, giga?
<cristian_c> suraxs, dipende
<cristian_c> suraxs, quanto è grande il disco?
<cristian_c> quanto spazio hai?
<cristian_c> ecc...
<suraxs> dev sdb 250 gb
<suraxs> dev sdb1 windows loader 107.4
<suraxs> dev sdb2 fat32 16.1
<suraxs> dev sdb3 ntfs 126.6
<suraxs> dev sdb4 (unknown 21.2 mb)
<suraxs> tutti gli altri valori sono in gb
<cristian_c> suraxs, cos'è unknown?
<cristian_c> suraxs, quante sono le partizioni primarie?
<suraxs> non so credo sia una zona vuota ma sono solo 21 mb
<suraxs> la barra è divisa in 3 ma in leggenda ci sono 4 frazionamenti
<suraxs> la partizione uno mi dice che e windows loader la 2 windows recover loader la 3 niente sono 126556 mb e 3221 mb usati
<cristian_c> suraxs, posta schermata
<suraxs> ok xD
 * nannes vede suraxs tutto eccitato di ricevere aiuto  :P
<suraxs> non sapete quant e difficile per me sta roba xD
<suraxs> http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/5060/jdjv.jpg
<suraxs> nannes immagino quanti come te si sono appassionati alla mia storia e stanno col fiato sospeso xD peggio di un telefilm xD riuscira ad installare ubuntu??? xD
<cristian_c> suraxs, nella foto non compare sdb4
<suraxs> la 4 sono solo 21 MB credevo non servisse neanche inserirla in foto
<nannes> suraxs: ovviamente nessuno. Commentavo solo vedendo i tuoi smiles :) lol  (scherzo) :D
<cristian_c> ah, giusto
<cristian_c> suraxs, quindi non hai spazio disponibile sul disco?
<suraxs> nannes xD ero contento come un bimbo a pasqua quando ho visto l avvio di ubuntu xD
<suraxs> la sdb3 dice che ha dimensioni 126556 mb e sono utilizzati solo 3221 mb
<cristian_c> suraxs, c'è il problema delle shadow copy
<suraxs> ok mi sento sempre piu ignorante xD
<suraxs> guarda ti dico windows vorrei tenerlo ma attualmente su quel sistema opertativo non c e installato niente, non c e neanche una foto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> suraxs, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<cristian_c> suraxs, ma prima deframmenta
<suraxs> posso farlo da qui o devo rientrare con windows per deframmentare?
<cristian_c> suraxs, leggi bene
<suraxs> si ho cominciato ora a leggere scusa :D
<suraxs> ok torno a windows per la partizione e deframmentazione xD
<suraxs> minkia quant e difficile xD
<cristian_c> suraxs, no, è che non leggi le guide
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> ufficiali
<cristian_c> :P
<suraxs> ma io le ho lette :'C
<suraxs> e che non ci capisco molto
<suraxs> xD
<cristian_c> suraxs, cosa non ti è chiaro?
<suraxs> sono entrato e avevo l unita d: completamente vuota
<suraxs> ed era da 1120 gb
<suraxs> ora ho fatto riduci volume e ne ho un altra non allocata da 60 gb
<suraxs> ora continuo e vediamo se mi blocco o riesco nell impresa
<cristian_c> suraxs, un tera?
<suraxs> ok non mi fa allocare la partizione fatta -.-'' odio profondo per questo computerino
<suraxs> 120 gb scusa
<cristian_c> suraxs, ma hai deframmentato?
<suraxs> magari avessi un tera
<suraxs> sulla guida dice di frammentare dopo aver ripartito
<cristian_c> suraxs, di solito, si deframmenta prima
<cristian_c> e ciò ha un senso
<suraxs> ma che ne so xD
<suraxs> cmq il disco d era completamente vuoto ma non me lo fa allocare
<suraxs> ora d lo ha deframmentato c lo sta facendo
<cristian_c> suraxs, sai cosa significa deframmentare?
<suraxs> sisi
<suraxs> ma se d e vuoto devo perforza ridurre il volume?
<cristian_c> suraxs, a cosa ti riferisci con 'd'?
<suraxs> (D:)
<suraxs> disco d
<suraxs> ok creata la partizione
<suraxs> mo dovrei riuscire ad instalalrlo
<suraxs> sono 58.88 gb bastano vero?
<suraxs> ah me la contrassegna come unita logica
<cristian_c> suraxs, certo che bastano (per il sistema)
<cristian_c> suraxs, se hai creato un'estesa, sì
<suraxs> io ho preso D: che era integra e partizione primaria e ho fatto riduci volume ed ho creato una ripartizione da 58.88 gb che pra è in formattazione
<suraxs> e la definisce unita logica
<cristian_c> suraxs, vedrai che hai creato prima un'estesa
<cristian_c> :P
<suraxs> nono :) l estesa e verdone la mia e azzurro :p da leggenda unita logica
<cristian_c> credo sia il contrario
<suraxs> ma e necessario formattarla?
<cristian_c> in gparted
<cristian_c> suraxs, cosa?
<suraxs> è vuola e per formatta ci sta a mette una vita
<suraxs> sta ancora al 36%
<cristian_c> suraxs, sinceramente, non so cos'hai combinato
<suraxs> la nuova partizione x
<suraxs> xD
<suraxs> hahahahahhahahaha
<suraxs> allora ti dico
<suraxs> c era disco c 115 gb integro (sistema, avvio, file)
<suraxs> d: 115 gb circa integro (partizione primario)
<suraxs> io sono andato sul D: ho fatto destro riduci volume
<cristian_c> se non posti schermate, non si va da nessuna parte
<suraxs> xD ok
<cristian_c> suraxs, ma non dovevi farlo da windows?
<cristian_c> -,-
<suraxs> si lo sto facendo da windows
<cristian_c> beh, fossi in te, dopo aver deframmentato e poi ridimensionato
<cristian_c> mi fermerei e continuerei successivamente
<cristian_c> poi, beh, uno fa come vuole
<suraxs> si dopo che ho fatto quella cavolata ho riesteso d ho deframmentato e ridotto nuovamente il volume
<suraxs> ora ti metto la screen
<cristian_c> suraxs, peccato che io debba uscire dal chan ora
<suraxs> vabbe dai fa niente :)
<cristian_c> perché si è fatto troppo tardi
<suraxs> sei stato fin troppo gentile
<cristian_c> !partizioni | suraxs
<ubot-it> suraxs: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<cristian_c> suraxs, poi, dai un'occhiata a questa
<suraxs> tanto ora credo di riuscire a cavarmela........(ultime parole famose xD)
<suraxs> ok grazie
<suraxs> notte e grazie ancora
<suraxs> :)
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-26
<akis24> giorno
<pepigno75> buon linux day a tutti
<pepigno75> tutti a nanna
<ozzy_> oggi linux day
<ozzy_> ma non esiste l'ubuntu day?
<cristian_c> !chat | ozzy_
<ubot-it> ozzy_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ozzy_>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<laleubu> ciao, avrei un problema passando da 13.04 a 13.10 ho perso googleearth 64bit e non riesco piu a reinstallarlo...avete consigli
<cristian_c> !dettagli | laleubu
<ubot-it> laleubu: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<laleubu> premessa, sono neofita. tempo fa ho installato ubuntu 13.04  ed utilizzavo google earth a 64 bit tranquillamente da quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 13.10 non riesco più a scaricarlo.
<cristian_c> laleubu, in che senso?
<laleubu> provo a scaricare il pacchetto google earth stable ma quando cerco di aprirlo mi compare la dicitura : la dipendenza non puo essre soddisfatta:ia32 libs
<laleubu> mi sono espresso male?
<cristian_c> laleubu, sì, sono cambiate le cose
<cristian_c> laleubu, controlla che sia presente ia32
<cristian_c> nei repo
<laleubu> scusa ma sono proprio in dietro.....dove trovo i repo
<cristian_c> laleubu, cerca in synaptic
<laleubu> cristian_c, non ho ia32 presenti, cercando in synaptic trovo vari pacchetti, quale devo installare, in alternativa a terminale? trovo: lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0
<cristian_c> laleubu, significa che hanno rimosso il pacchetto
<Chertan> laleubu prova a dare da terminale questo comando: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures e vedi cosa ti dice
<laleubu> chertan, nulla mi si aggiunge la scritta i386
<Chertan> quindi l'architettura i386 è inserita...
<Chertan> mh
<laleubu> scusate ma per tornare ad ubuntu 13.04 cosa devo fare?
<Chertan> ma la cosa che non ho capito, hai provato a vedere se hai installato il pacchetto ia32-libs?
<jachim> buongiorno
<laleubu> non c'è nulla e quando lo digito a terminale mi dice:Il pacchetto ia32-libs non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro pacchetto. Questo potrebbe indicare che il pacchetto è mancante, obsoleto oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente Tuttavia questi pacchetti lo sostituiscono:   lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0
<jachim> ieri ho eliminato la partizione di lubunti tramite windows quando ho riavviato il pc avevo un problema con il grub che successivamento sono riuscito a ripristinare solo ora non riesco a caricare windows mentre lubuntu mi si avvia tranquilla mente mica sapete darmi un consiglio?
<Chertan> laleubu se ti dice così allora prova ad installare quei pacchetti. se installandoli ti si risolve il problema di google earth bene, altrimenti poi vediamo di trovare altre soluzioni
<Chertan> jachim fammi capire, hai eliminato la partizione lubuntu da windows e poi lo hai reinstallato da zero?
<jachim> a dir la verità io non l'ho reinstallata è questo che non capisco, ho tentato di reinstallare lubuntu dopo che avevo il problema con il grub ma durante l'installazione mi si è bloccato perchè non trovava una parte dal hd
<laleubu> chertan, questa è la risposta del terminale:~$ sudo apt-get install lib32ncurses5 E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<Chertan> laleubu hai un processo aperto che sta facendo uso di dpkg, quindi non riesce a prenderne il controllo per installare il pacchetto
<Chertan> se hai aperto synaptic, il gestore dei pacchetti o altro che possa far uso di dpkg, chiudilo
<jachim> chertan ho eseguito questi comandi per vedere se windows era ancora presente ger@ger-IMEDIA-D2200C:~$     sudo os-prober [sudo] password for ger:  /dev/sda1:Windows 8 (loader):Windows:chain ger@ger-IMEDIA-D2200C:~$     sudo update-grub Creazione di grub.cfg... Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-12-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Trovato Wind
<Chertan> quindi update-grub ha trovato la partizione windows, giusto?
<jachim> si
<jachim> solo io non so se c'è un modo per vedere se è ancora intatta quella partizione
<Chertan> quella di windows intendi?
<jachim> si, io quando avvio il pc e mi esce il grub mi esce la rig acon windows 8 ma se la seleziona mi esce una schermata enra e poi mi torna alla selezione del s.o.
<laleubu> chertan, installando i pacchetti non ho risolto il problema, allora ho provato ad insallare da terminale con questi passaggi:
<laleubu> sudo apt-get install googleearth-package lsb-core sudo make-googleearth-package --force sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<jachim> non c'è la possibilità di rieffettuare il collegamento dal grub a windows?
<laleubu> ma dopo l'ultimo passaggio la risposta è stata la seguente:sudo dpkg -i *.deb Selezionato il pacchetto googleearth non precedentemente selezionato. (Lettura del database... 222627 file e directory attualmente installati.) Estrazione di googleearth (da googleearth_6.0.3.2197+1.0-1_amd64.deb)... dpkg: problemi con le dipendenze impediscono la configurazione di googleearth:  googleearth dipende da libfreeimage3; comunque:   Il pac
<ExPBoy> !paste | laleubu
<ubot-it> laleubu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Chertan> jachim il modo ci dovrebbe essere, dopo vediamo insieme che mi hanno appena chiamato per il pranzo
<Chertan> laleubu se hai pazienza, tra un quarto d'ora circa torno da pranzo e vediamo di risolvere
<laleubu> ok grazie troppo gentile
<Chertan> a tra poco :)
<Chertan> rieccomi
<laleubu> ben tornato
<Chertan> laleubu ho cercato un po' su google, forse ho trovato la soluzione per il tuo problema, anche se un po' macchinosa
<laleubu> chertan, ok dimmi dove e vado a cercare
<Chertan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2170313&p=12769204#post12769204
<Chertan> è in inglese
<laleubu> ci provo..intanto grazie
<Chertan> di niente
<jachim> ok chertan dimmi poi cosa devo fare
<krabador> jachim, per fare cosa?
<Chertan> krabador, jachim aveva problemi con l'avvio di windows dopo aver eliminato la partizione con lubuntu
<krabador> Chertan, bene, mbr win da reinstallare nella partizione di boor
<krabador> boot
<krabador> Chertan, si fa da live
<Chertan> da live? io avevo trovato come farglielo fare da cd di installazione di win, per quello glielo avevo scritto in privato e non qui
<jachim> rieccomi scusate am mi si è spento il pc
<krabador> Chertan, ah, va bene, quantomeno dalla console di ripristino win, caricata dal cd , è meglio
<krabador> Chertan, in ogni caso, si puo' fare anche in live, con ubuntu.
<Chertan> sì sì ho trovato ora: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<lele_> ciao a tutti
<lele_> una domandina.. ubuntu con gnome3 , le icone su desktop le posso mettere?
<krabador> lele_, no
<krabador> lele_, a meno che non lo carichi in sessione fallback
<lele_> krabador, capito..grazie
<lele_> krabador, non mi piace unity e avevo optato per altre distro ma ubuntu l'avevo a portata di mano e ho fatto prima, tolto unity e messo gnome3
<lele_> ma ancora mi devo "ambientare"
<krabador> lele_, prova le varie derivate
<krabador> lele_, prima di installare un ambiente grafico
<krabador> scaricati le varie iso
<lele_> krabador, indendi le derivate di ubuntu?
<laleubu> chertan, non ho risolto, sto pensando di tornare alla versione 13.04 ma come posso fare?
<krabador> lele_, certo , scarichi le varie iso
<krabador> lele_, e le provi in penna usb
<lele_> krabador, mi serviva per l'università quindi l'ho messo di corsa...
<lele_> krabador, piuttosto pensavo ad un'altra distro magari più leggera
<lele_> da installarci sopra solo quello che mi serve
<krabador> lele_, se vuoi un punto di partenza, leggero, per poi approfondire il discorso
<krabador> prova lubuntu
<lele_> krabador, grazie :)
<krabador> di niente
<jighen>  buon pomeriggio a tutti :D ragazzi sapete se esiste un programma (affidabile) simile a  dragon naturally speaking  per linux? o magari sapete come si puo fare per installare dragon naturally speaking 11 stesso su linux?
<zau> ciao a tutti
<zau> qualcuno è in linea?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | zau
<ubot-it> zau: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> jighen, che cosa devi fare?
<zau> ciao ubot
<zau> potete aiutarmi ho problemi a istallare ubuntu 13.10
<zau> anche se provo versioni vecchie non istalla correttamente i driver per una nvidia 6200 agp
<zau> oppure non termina l'istallazione
<cristian_c> zau, in live funge?
<zau> è la prima volta che scrivo qui scusate se non so le regole non prendetela come cattiva educazione
<jighen> cristian_c uso spesso il pc per scrivere cose di scuola (dato che la mia scrittura fa scifo e nn la capirei nemmeno io :D ) percio mi e comodo un programma di dettatura tipo dragon e poi ogni tanto qualche comando orale mi riduce la fatica xD voglio evitare di dover passare a win...
<zau> giorni fa non partiva e il maouse faceva un quadratino schermo sgranato
<zau> oggi invcete funziona e si collega anche a internet
<cristian_c> !irc
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> zau, lì trovi le regole
<cristian_c> :)
<zau> che simpaticoni che siete
<cristian_c> jighen, ah
<zau> comunque avete anceh voi problemi ad istalare ubuntu io non riesco nemmeno con vecchie versioni
<cristian_c> jighen, ti interessa la pronuncia?
<cristian_c> jighen, comunque, esiste anche il dual boot
<cristian_c> :p
<cristian_c> zau, non stavo scherzando
<zau> ok volete vada via grazie lo stesso ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> zau, ma ti ho fatto anche una domanda, tra l'altro
<cristian_c> lol
<zau> e ti ho risposto fralatro che funge
<zau> fralaltro
<cristian_c> zau, non trovo il 'punto inb cui lo hai scritto
<jighen> cristian_c ho gia win in dual boot ma mi piace piu linux percio se trovo le comodita vorrei proprio finirla con win xD cmq no la pronuncia no mi serve per dettare testi e dare qualche comando tio "apri firefox" xD
<cristian_c> -b
<zau> allora funge la live ma se istallo poi non funziona al riavvio
<zau> giorni fa invece partiva live ma sgranato e con la freccetta del  mouse come un quadratino
<cristian_c> jighen, nel senso, secondo me dismettere windows è un errore. In secondo luogo, ho capito che ti interessa la dettatura del testo in modo da conoscere la pronuncia delle parole
<xiaoy> zau descrivi meglio il problema
<cristian_c> zau, parli di unity?
<zau> va be sono iscuro di essere il solo con questo problema
<zau> no no meglio che chiudo
<cristian_c> e perchè?
<cristian_c> lol
<zau> l'importante che ubutu faccia l'os per il cellularino con le michianimation
<xiaoy> zau ci descrivi meglio dove si blocca?
<cristian_c> zau, e questo cosa c'entra con la richiesta di supporto?
<jighen> cristian_c no la pronuncia nn mi importa e per evitare di dover battere con la tastiera pagine e pagine e pagine :D a mano..
<zau> allora non completa l'istallazione quando dice che deve impostare il kernel non so preciso
<xiaoy> zau, che versione di ubuntu stai installando?
<cristian_c> jighen, io conosco un software che permette di trasformare il testo scritto in testo parlato
<zau> ieri l'avevo istallato ma non prendeva i diver vedevo lo schermo strano e va  rallenti però fa le dissolvenze che servono moltissimo per poter comprare computer da 10000 E
<cristian_c> !info espeak
<zau> la 13.10
<ubot-it> espeak (source: espeak): Multi-lingual software speech synthesizer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.47.11-1 (saucy), package size 67 kB, installed size 230 kB
<zau> le altre non riesco a fare nemmeno la live
<xiaoy> zau, hmm... serve un po' che ci dica le specifiche hardware del tuo sistema
<zau> scusate e che una settimana hche provo ad istalalre
<jighen> cristian_c e per trasformare le mie parole in testo scritto?
<zau> xiaoy ho un pentium 4 intel
<zau> siccome ogni volta che faccio partire la live parte in modo e caratteristiche diverse volevo sapere se lo fa anche ad altri
<zau2> forse mi avevate bannato
<zau2> ?
<xiaoy> zau2, non credo proprio...
<cristian_c> jighen, uhm, aspetta
<cristian_c> jighen, occorre un software di riconoscimento vocale
<xiaoy> zau2, facci un pastebin dell'output dei comandi sudo lshw  e lspci
<zau2> comunque xiaoy ho un intel pentium 4 1G di ram e una nvidia geeforce 620 agp
<zau2> scheda madre una dfi
<zau2> non è il computer da dove scrivo
<zau2> quello non parte nemmen come live e se parte la live ogni volta da schermate diverse
<jighen> cristian_c si per trasformare le mie parole in testo e magari in qualche comando vocale
<zau2> lo so ho un pc di 10 anni, non è un super cellularino per dissolvenze che servono tanto a un os
<akis24> ciao
<zau2> voi avete provato a istallare da live ubuntu in questi giorni vi funziona o da problemi?
<cristian_c> !simon
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'simon'
<Alfasus> Salve
<Alfasus> Sto usando Kubuntu 13.10. Ho collegato il Lumia 620 via USB. Il cellulare appare fra i dispositivi disponibili e fra le periferiche di memorizzazione di dolphin; ma quando si tenta di aprirlo compare il msg:
<Alfasus> "Il file o la cartella udi=/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-3 non esiste."
<zau2> mi piacerebbe dirglielo a quelli di canonical che le dissolvenze e le animazioni servono da matti
<akis24> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> akis24, ciao
<jachim> rieccomi ho eseguito la guida per il ripristino del mbr ma non è andata a buon fine
<zau2> e le pubblicità per programmi a pagamento in un software libero
<zau2> va bhe dai tanto sarà un problema mio
<cristian_c> jighen, bisogna vedere se ve ne sono nei repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> !info julius
<ubot-it> julius (source: julius): speech recognition engine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 1101 kB, installed size 2412 kB
<laleubu> chertan.....riuscito grazie....ma che fatica
<cristian_c> lol
<kasar> ciao a tutti
<kasar> ho un problema al gestore di energia chi mi aiuta per cortesia?
<busy87> kasar | !aiuto
<busy87> !aiuto kaser
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aiuto kaser'
<busy87> !aiuto | kaser
<ubot-it> kaser: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> busy87, lol
<jachim> !
<kasar> Il mio problema è che parte la sospensione oppure l'ibernazione anche se è disattivata. Quando faccio lo shutdown escono dei messaggi di errore riferiti a acpid
<nannes> kasar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<nannes> Mi dispiace, non ho trovato la traduzione italiana, perché probabilmente non c'è
<kasar> ci do un occhiata cmq grazie nannes
<kasar> nannes ci ho dato un occhiata ma non ci capisco un granche
<cristian_c> kasar, ah, ricordo
<nannes> kasar: punto 1 e punto 2
<nannes> punto 1 dice che prima di tutto devi verificare che non sia già disponibile una versione più aggiornata del BIOS per la tua motherboard
<zau2> ciao a tutti grazie per l'aiuto
<nannes> punto 2 dice che, se col punto 1 non funziona ancora, devi fare il boot con il parametro acpi=off
<nannes> Fai prima questi 2 punti, poi quando hai finito avvisa, per continuare.
<kasar> nannes ho aggiornata il bios all'inizio di quest'anno
<zau2> grazie xiaoy :D e scusa se ti ho esaurito
<cristian_c> kasar, che protatile è?
<cristian_c> *or
<kasar> eeepc1000hd
<nannes> kasar: beh allora passa al punto 2 che aspetti? xD
<Zardoz> sera
<kasar> si sto cercando di capire come impostare acpi=off
<nannes> sera Zardoz
<nannes> kasar: lo puoi fare in due modi:
<Zardoz> sera a voi
<nannes> 1 - Durante il boot, con grub, invece di premere INVIO su ubuntu premi il tasto 'E'.  Ti permetterà di aggiungere direttamente acpi=off nella stringa di boot
<nannes> 2 - Altrimenti, lo puoi fare modificando il file /etc/default/grub
<kasar> nannes penso che provero' il primo metodo che hai descritto ma per entrare e uscire in grub visto che non altri S.O. installati come faccio?
<nannes> premendo shift all'avvio
<kasar> ok per entrare in grub premo shift bene. Per uscire da grub invece?
<cristian_c> kasar, versione del bios utilizzata?
<nannes> lol
<nannes> no allora quando premi E ti appare la stringa. Tu la modifichi, dopodiché premi INVIO e parte in quel modo!
<nannes> kasar: ricorda che acpi=off lo devi scrivere subito dopo le parole   quiet splash
<nannes> ok?
<kasar> va bene nannes ora mi segno tutto e poi procedo
<checco> ciao a tutti sono sempre io, vi spiego il mio problema: ho un pc con una live di ubuntu 13.10, e sull hd di questo pc ho recuperato dei file erroneamente cancellati tramite photorec,ora ho tutte le cartelle e sono talmente tante che mi ha bloccato il pc , quindi da live tento di recuperarli e poi reinstallare correttamente ubuntu, come faccio a selezionare solo file immagini e video da queste cartelle che sono circa 2000 con facilit
<kasar> cristian_c l'ultima versione del bios che ho aggiornato e la 1401
<cristian_c> checco, purtroppo, le devi controllare manualmente
<cristian_c> checco, hai i dati, ma non i metadati
<cristian_c> Descrizione	BIOS 1401
<cristian_c> Improve power saving mode
<checco> cioe? cristian_c  puoi spiegarmi meglio per favore?
<cristian_c> Dimensione file	381.19 KBytesaggiorna
<cristian_c> kasar, eh, sì, è l'ultima
<cristian_c> -,
<cristian_c> checco, che hai recuperato soltanto il contenuto dei file
<cristian_c> ma non le informazioni su essi
<checco> non esiste un programma che puo selezionare su cartelle, in base a come sono rinominate? tipo, jpg,exe,avi , ecc ecc
<kasar> cristian_c le ho provate tutte prima di passare ad altro sistema operativo.............con tutti i crash che ho avuto quando usavo xp c'era da sclerare
<cristian_c> checco, hanno un'estensione i file recuperati?
<checco> certo
<cristian_c> kasar, no, mi riferivo al primo suggerimento presente sul wiki
<cristian_c> kasar, come ti è stato suggerito, occorre passare al secondo punto
<cristian_c> checco, embé?
<cristian_c> checco, greppi sulla cartella
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> checco, insomma, crei un filtro
<cristian_c> :P
<checco> e sono presenti nell hd come file esistenti, e mi hanno incasinato il pc recuperandoli tutti, e riempendo tutto lhd, quindi vorrei selezionarli, cosa che dovevo fare prima nella configurazione di photorec
<kasar> si cristian_c ora faccio il 2° passo
<checco> come faccio a creare un filtro ecco, quale la domanda, uso nautilus, da live
<checco> cristian_c:  come faccio a creare un filtro ecco, quale la domanda, uso nautilus, da live
<cristian_c> checco, io userei grep
<cristian_c> !info grep
<ubot-it> grep (source: grep): GNU grep, egrep and fgrep. In component main, is required. Version 2.14-3 (saucy), package size 277 kB, installed size 668 kB
<checco> cosa fa grep, e come nautilus?
<cristian_c> lol
<checco> cristian_c:  ?
<cristian_c> checco, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#grep
<TinoDany> Ciao a tutti!
<checco> cristian_c:  troppo difficile per ora, avrei bisogno di una opportunità piu veloce e non da terminale, visto che ho poco tempo
<checco> cristian_c:  imparero ad usare il terminale per questo quando ho un momento migliore, ma ora ho pochissimo tempo, hai qualche piano b?
<cristian_c> checco, proprio per questo
<checco> mi basterebbe estrarre il contenuto delle cartelle nella stessa directory in cui si trovano e ordinalri per estensione,
<cristian_c> checco, mi ricordi il tizio che mi chiedeva sempre di usare il mio pc per stampare perchè non aveva mai temoo di installare i driver sul suo
<cristian_c> :P
<checco> sai come si estraggono i file da ogni cartella in modo veloce? cristian_c ?
<kasar> a dopo faccio una prova
<cristian_c> checco, appunto, ti complichi la vita, la via più semplice e veloce è grep
<checco> cristian_c:  come se fossero archivi?
<cristian_c> checco, le cartelle non sono archivi
<checco> cristian_c:  chiaro, era solo per spiegarti il mio concetto, e se fosse possibile
<cristian_c> checco, non capisco, ti ho suggerito la via più immediata
<cristian_c> checco, un comando e via
<cristian_c> ho giù la risposta
<cristian_c> *à
<cristian_c> invece di cercare chissà che
<checco> si pero mi potresti aiutare per favore con i comandi? cristian_c  ? sicuro è facile da farsi una volta capito come fare
<cristian_c> checco, ok
<cristian_c> checco, idea migliore
<cristian_c> niene grep
<checco> perfetto , grazie fratello cristian_c  :-)
<cristian_c> lol
<checco> lol cristian_c  ??? hahahah
<cristian_c> checco, entra nella cartella da terminale
<cristian_c> ci sei?
<checco> aspetta un pochino cristian_c  riavvio il pc live, che me lo sono porato vicino al mio personale
<cristian_c> checco, e poi digita: ls | grep *.dc
<cristian_c> *doc
<checco> cristian_c:  ed e senza batteria che non rimane acceso
<checco> aspe lol cristian_c
<cristian_c> checco, ah, giusto devi ance esrarli
<cristian_c> +h
<checco> un minuto ancora cristian_c
<nannes> omg
<nannes> checco: che estensioni vuoi recuperare? solo musica e video?
<checco> cristian_c:  anche qualche file documenti in generale ma per quelli se fa bene senno vaffanculo
<cristian_c> checco, tipo, entri nella cartella principale dei file recuperati e digiti: cp -r *.doc /percorso/cartella/di/destinazione
<checco> ho messo da quel pc la tasiera italiana e mi sa che per fare meglio entro anche da li in chat cosi faccio veloce coi comandi, che ne dici cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> sostituisci doc con il formato che ti interessa recuperare
<cristian_c> checco, come preferisci
<checco> si okm meglio cristian_c , aspe
<checco2> cristian_c: ci sono sono io, dicevamo???
<cristian_c> checco, tipo, entri nella cartella principale dei file recuperati e digiti: cp -r *.doc /percorso/cartella/di/destinazione
<nannes> lol
<cristian_c> checco2, hai creato la cartella di destinazione
<cristian_c> ?
<nannes> ma lui deve prenderli da tutte le sottocartelle con un solo comando, cristian_c
<cristian_c> nannes, -r
<checco2> allora le cartelle sono su home e sono tipo 2000, al loro contenuto ci sono una marea di file che non mi servono e tra quelli qualcuno che mi serve
<checco2> cristian_c:
<checco2> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> checco2, le cartelle sono tutte sparpagliate nella home
<cristian_c> ?
<checco2> si , e sono un casino,,,
<checco2> cristian_c:
<nannes> cristian_c: no, veramente è -R  non -r
<checco2> se vuoi da terminale ti faccio vedere , se mi dai un comando
<nannes> e comunque devi aggiungerci anche un cp
<cristian_c> checco2, per comodità includile in un unica cartella
<cristian_c> nannes, a me -r funge
<checco2> aiutoooooo, cristian_c  non ci capisco una mazza
<checco2> ahahahahaha
<nannes> cristian_c: parlavo di ls
<cristian_c> checco2, cosa non hai capito di 'includile in un unica cartella'
<cristian_c> nannes, sono andato un bel po' avanti
<nannes> cristian_c: vuoi stare tre ore a parlere del niente o vuoi dargli un comando?
<cristian_c> e ls non l'ho usato con -r
<nannes> *parlare
<checco2> aaa ok le metto tutte su una cartella, ok cristian_c
<cristian_c> nannes, ehm, gliel'ho già dato
<nannes> cristian_c: quello non serve a una mazza lol gli fai spostare la roba a mano
<cristian_c> nannes, ?
<cristian_c> checco2, sì, anche per avere un minimo di ordine
<nannes> -.-
<checco2> si ma non ho i permessi da live su questo hd cristian_c , non me lo fa fare
<cristian_c> checco2, alteimenti poi vai a scansionare anche tutte le altre cartelle della home , cosa che non ti serve
<cristian_c> checco2, aspetta, di quale home stai parlando?
<checco2> di quella dell hd del pc che uso tuttora grazie ad una live, visto che il recupero dei dati mi ha riempito lhd fino a non permettere neanche lavvio
<nannes> cristian_c: i files recuperati sono in varie sottocartelle. E "cp -r" serve a copiare tutto, e non lo puoi accoppiare con grep in quel modo assurdo
<nannes> infatti il domando che gli hai dato non serve a nulla, perché non li testi prima?
<cristian_c> checco2, ok, ma sicuro di non avere permessi sull'hd montato?
<checco2> cristian_c:  nell hd ce una installazione sbagliata di ubuntu, ma andra rifatta meglio,, capito mo?
<cristian_c> nannes, guarda che non ho usato grep con cp
<cristian_c> checco2, sì, ma è una partizione che hai montato
<checco2> non mi fa rinominare i file, per esempio,,, se avessi possibilita di fare un avvio dal sistema operativo che ce installato, avrei i permessi conoscendo la passw
<cristian_c> checco2, fai chiarezza, tu hai avviato una live, poi hai montato la partizione dell'hdd , giusto?
<checco2> si, cristian_c  è una partizione dell hd interno al pc , mica della partizione della live
<cristian_c> checco2, io ho libero accesso allle partizioni da live
<nannes> cristian_c: l comando che gli hai dato copia tutto non filtra le cose e soprattutto non mette tutto in un unico posto
<cristian_c> nannes, quale di quelli che ho postato?
<nannes> cp -r /percorsoetc/
<cristian_c> ok
<checco2> a ma io non possosi ma ragazzi, state avanti a me , io non ho mandato nessun  comando, cristian_c  mi ha consigliato di riunificare le cartelle in una per comodita, io non posso
<cristian_c> nannes, guarda , lo provo adesso
<cristian_c> nuovamente
<nannes> checco2: appunto, visto che non puoi ascolta me
<nannes> apri il terminale e vai nella cartella dei files recuperati (da photorec)
<cristian_c>       -R, -r, --recursive
<cristian_c> 	      copy directories recursively
<checco2> come faccio? nannes ?
<cristian_c> dal man di cp
<checco2> dovresti aiutarmi te per i comandi giusti
<cristian_c> checco2, hai detto che sono sparse
<nannes> checco2: bene, dimmi dove hai messo la cartella di photorec con i files recuperati
<checco2> che sono sparse nella home del profilo di ubuntu
<checco2> del hd
<checco2> dammi un comando e ti posto il risultato su pastebin!
<checco2> paste!
<checco2> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<checco2> nannes:  io ci sono ma se non mi aiutate voi con i comandi non ce la faccio, per quello prima ho chiesto a cristian_c  come potevo fare un filtro con un programma tipo nautilus
<checco2> non so usare il terminale come voi, sto imparando.... cristian_c
<cristian_c> checco2, ho appena provato e non va nelle sottocartelle
<checco2> cosa? quel comando? che ti ha dato nannes ?
<nannes> checco2: Ok sono nella home del profilo ubuntu
<nannes> ma siccome sei in Live  (giusto?)  stai parlando dell'hard disk che hai montato no?
<checco2> certo nannes
<cristian_c> find -name "*.pdf"
<cristian_c> ad esempio
<cristian_c> e poi si greppa
<cristian_c> checco2, no , era il mio con cp (che era sbagliato), perché non copiava anche i file delle sottocartelle
<checco2> ragazzi occhio che ho la memoria dell hd piena zeppa , mancano 500 mb al collasso della memoria, lol
<checco2> ma io mi chiedo non fa ad estrarre tutto il contentuo delle cartelle e metterle in una singola cartella???
<nannes> checco2: bene, quindi apri il terminale e vai in quella cartella!
<nannes> che sarebbe /media/nomedrive/
<nannes> quindi il comando  è  /media/eccetera capito?  fallo e subito dopo di do il comando che ti serve
<nannes> ma se prima non entri nella cartella non ci puoi far nulla
<Matt_91> ogni tanto quando apro la dash mi si blocca il computer e si riavvia, tutto in automatico, ubuntu 13.10
<checco2> nome drive è inteso come nome partizione,,,,
<nannes> yes
<nannes> dai sbrigati checco2 xD
<Zardoz> bisogna vedere che a in / media
<Zardoz> magari non capise
<nannes> e poi questi files (visto che hai l'hdd pieno) li vuoi mettere in una altro hdd esterno oppure dove?
<checco2> nannes:  non riesco ad entrare, sbaglio comando, ho messo il nome della partizione, del drive ma nulla
<Zardoz> hehhe visto
<checco2> nannes:  ho una piccola scheda da 8 giga sul pc per fare questo,
<checco2> nannes:  io mi sa che ci rinuncio,,,, e faccio come i vecchi tempi, faccio a modo mio,,,, cerco un programma per fare cio, e magari se esistesse... scallonisi
<Zardoz> ma
<checco2> senno, vaffanculo a quei preziosi dati,
<nannes> checco2: scrivi  cd /media/  poi premi il tasto TAB
<nannes> sùùùù
<checco2> e alla mia 30-35 di disponibilità prima che vada a lavoro
<Zardoz> e poi posta  quello che da il terminale
<Zardoz> vedrai che riesci
<checco2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6306819/
<checco2> vedo uno spriraglio,,, Zardoz  e nannes  , :-)
<Zardoz> hehhe
<Zardoz> e' semplice fidati
<Zardoz> dopo /media che trovi
<checco2> io vi mando due ichnusa come regalo, per via posta nannes
<checco2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6306819/ Zardoz  hai visto sono rimasto qui io
<Zardoz> ?
<Zardoz> che
<Zardoz> scusami ma non ti seguo
<checco2> questo sto seguendo il messaggio di nannes " <nannes> checco2: scrivi  cd /media/  poi premi il tasto TAB
<Zardoz> cd / media da terminale poi invio da tastiera  posta quello che ti dice
<nannes> checco2: le ichnusa ce le ho pure vicino a casa non mi servono :P
<nannes> ce le ho in tutti i bar del vicinato xD
<Zardoz> heheheh
<Zardoz> checco2  non capisco devi visualizare un hd esterno ?
<checco2> mi da quello. lol
<nannes> checco2:  appiccica questo comando:
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ls /media/|pastebinit
<Zardoz> scusate se mi sono intromesso
<cristian_c> nannes, ho provato e funge
<nannes> cristian_c: con il find sì
<cristian_c> nannes, esatto
<cristian_c> find /cartella/di/origine -name '*.estensione' | xargs cp -av --target-directory=/cartella/di_destinazione
<checco2> nannes:  fatto
<cristian_c> questo funge
<nannes> no cristian_c l' xargs l'hai usato male
<checco2> cavolo devo andare, tra un po nannes
<cristian_c> nannes, in che senso?
<nannes> nel senso che il tuo non funziona.
<cristian_c> nannes, ehm, ti avviso che funge, invece
<nannes> infatti se lo provi vedi
<nannes> no lol
<cristian_c> nannes, ha copiato correttamente i file con la tale estensione
<cristian_c> nannes, l'ho provato già
<cristian_c> :P
<nannes> anche no, l'ho provato anch'io
<checco2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6306892/
<cristian_c> nannes, non ci posso fare niente se a me funge
<cristian_c> :)
<nannes> cristian_c: col tuo comando ne stai escludendo parecchi
<nannes> per la sintassi che usi con xargs
<nannes> perché files con nomi speciali creano errori
<nannes> sicuramente a te funziona perché non hai files con nomi speciali
<cristian_c> ok
<nnz> Con ubuntu 13.10 il buetooth integrato nel mio ultrabook asus ux32vd non funziona più (con ubuntu lts 12.04.3 funziona perfettamente). Esiste una soluzione ? Col pacchetto blueman funziona, ma è un ripiego. Grazie.
<cristian_c> nannes, ma che i file li abbia copiati, su questo non ci piove
<nannes> sì ma dei miei ne ha copiato 5 su 28 ;)
<checco2> devo scappare pero ciaooooooo
<cristian_c> nannes, e quelli che non hai copiato, quali caratteri contenevano nel nome?
<mibofra> qual è la diatriba signori?
<mibofra> :P
<nannes> cristian_c: find ./ -name '*.jpg'|xargs -n1 -i cp {} ~/cac
<checco2> ihiihihih non litigate
<nannes> (ovviamente le cartelle cambiale)
<nannes> cristian_c: si tratta di spazi e caratteri simili
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Ragazzi non mi funziona più la tastiera è tutta scombinata
<nannes> prova a mettere uno spazio col tuo comando cristian_c  ;) ;)
<cristian_c> nannes, ok, io non avevo nomi con spazi
<nannes> appunto
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Non so più che fare
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Ho provato a rimettere in italiana la mappatura
<mibofra> AlcoLeVecchiPens: ah deciso di scriver in giapponese xD?
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, xkblayout?
<mibofra> *ha
<kasar> nannes, ho modificato la stringa. ora allo shutdown non escono + i messaggi di errore. Ora che devo fare?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> No ma è italiana i caratteri sono italiani ma tutti scambiati
<nannes> checco2: ls /media/ubuntu|pastebinit
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Praticamente a ognuno ne corrisponde un altro..
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> È così da giorni
<peppe_> buongiorno
<peppe_> avrei bisogno di una informazione
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c: cos'è xblayout?
<Guest61839> salve a tutti, ho un samsung ativ book 4 con ubuntu 13.04. Non è attiva la sceda video che è una nvidia geforce 710m. come faccio ad installare i driver?
<peppe_> riguardo l'installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> XkbLayout selects the keyboard layout. Multiple layouts may be specified in a comma-separated list, e.g. if you want to quickly switch between layouts.
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Come si rimette la tastiera normale?
<peppe_> ho una versione gia' installata
<peppe_> sto facendo il download della v.13
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, ehm, ho sbagliato: setxkbmap -layout
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Non voglio reinstallare tutta la distribuzione da capo
<nannes> AlcoLeVecchiPens:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration  (da terminale)=
<peppe_> devo per forzacreare un cd per l'installazione o posso installarla senza masterizzare?
<Zardoz> da  usb
<Zardoz> credo
<peppe_> e' un file iso
<Zardoz> ma se fai la iso e megli o
<peppe_> quindi creando un cd
<cristian_c> peppe_, o svs o usb
<cristian_c> *dvd
<nnz> peppe, dd if=immagine.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<cristian_c> peppe_, se si tratta di lubuntu, anche cd
<Zardoz> si
<Zardoz> dvd
<cristian_c> :p
<nnz> peppe, sdX= dispositivo usb
<peppe_> ok dvd
<kasar> nannes, ho modificato la stringa. ora allo shutdown non escono + i messaggi di errore. Ora che devo fare?
<peppe_> spetta nnz non ho capito
<Zardoz> gia nemmeno io
<Zardoz> :))
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> nannes: ma come lo scrivo?
<nnz> peppe, devi dare quel comando con sudo o da root e specificare il dispositivo usb
<basiliko> non mi funziona la scheda grafica n vidia, pare che funzioni solo quella integrata intel, come posso fare ad attivarla
<basiliko> ?
<Zardoz> ti complichi la vita fidati fai la iso e vai alla grande
<peppe_> cioe' sudo sdX= dispositivo usb
<cristian_c> basiliko, la gestione di doppia vga è un macello su linux
<cristian_c> basiliko, che cosa devi fare esattamente con la nvidia?
<peppe_> gia' Zar penso anche io
<Zardoz> gia
<peppe_> non sono uno smanettone
<Zardoz> nemmeno io
<nnz> peppe, che distribuzione hai installata?
<Zardoz> ma masterizzare una iso e' semplice
<peppe_> la 12
<basiliko> cristian_c volevo installarla perchè ho una risoluzione bassissima
<Zardoz> e poi masterizza piu piano che puoi
<cristian_c> basiliko, ok, allora il problema non penso sia la risoluzione della intel
<Zardoz> tipo 4X
<cristian_c> basiliko, digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> basiliko, in un terminale
<cristian_c> basiliko, e poi posta su pastebin
<peppe_> ok 4x
<cristian_c> !paste | basiliko
<ubot-it> basiliko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<peppe_> pero' mi piacerebbe imparare da nnz
<basiliko> sono a 1366x768
<Zardoz> col tempo
<Zardoz> :)
<cristian_c> lol
<Zardoz> si impara tutto
<cristian_c> basiliko, posta tutto su pastebin
<nnz> peppe, devi inserire una pennetta usb e capire come viene riconosciuta da ubuntu
<basiliko> ok
<nnz> peppe, esempio:
<peppe_> in che modo lo capisco?
<peppe_> vai ti leggo
<nnz> peppe, se viene riconoscita come /dev/sdb o /dev/sdb1 sdX=sdb
<peppe_> ok
<nnz> peppe, quindi:
<nnz> peppe, dai il comando:
<nnz> peppe, sudo d dif=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M && sync
<nnz> peppe, sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M && sync
<nnz> peppe, ed avrai la tua ubuntu copiata nella pennetta usb da usare come fosse un cd
<basiliko> cristian_c eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6306998/
<peppe_> ho copiato i tuoi comandi e provero'
<peppe_> grazie mille nnz
<peppe_> se non ci capisce nulla masterizzero'
<nannes> kasar: bene, il problema era quello. Ora devi fare un po' di prove perché la funzionalità che hai disabilitato (ACPI) è suddivisa in 5 sub-funzioni.   Devi trovare quella che non è compatibile col tuo pc. Perché con acpi=off le disattivi tutte e cinque
<basiliko> effettivamente da maximum 32767 x 32767
<peppe_> capito Zar?
<peppe_> grande nnz!!!!
<nnz> peppe_, funziona?
<peppe_> sto facendo il download mi mancano 3 ore
<peppe_> provero'
<nannes> kasar: pertanto dovrai fare lo stesso procedimento di prima 5 volte, solo che al posto di acpi=off ci devi mettere queste altre:
<kasar> nannes ok cmq prima di fare l'avanzamento di versione non mi dava questi problemi............che prove mi suggerisci di fare?
<nannes> acpi=ht
<nannes> pci=noacpi
<nannes> acpi=noirq
<nannes> pnpacpi=off
<nnz> peppe_, le immagini iso nuove di ubunru. sono ibride: possono essere sia masterizzate che copiate su pennette usb
<Zardoz> 3 ore
<nannes> kasar: ricorda, una alla volta. Ogni volta controlli se ci sono errori.  E te li segni in un foglio. Quando hai finito con tutte avrai scoperto qual è la fonte dei problemi (come descritto qui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI)
<Zardoz> una iso
<Zardoz> mazza vai a 56 k
<cristian_c> basiliko, credeo che neanche i driver intel stai usando
<cristian_c> *credo
<peppe_> si
<cristian_c> basiliko, posta: lspci -k
<peppe_> sto bekappando tutto
<cristian_c> basiliko, su pastebin
<kasar> ok grazie nannes
<peppe_> magari e' ancheper quello
<kasar> vi saluto ciao
<Zardoz> ciao
<nannes> di nulla, ciao kasar!
<peppe_> ma dite che visto che ho unportatile con centrino duo un po datato mi conviene Lubuntu, che differenza c'e'?
<peppe_> io devo solo navigare downloadare e leggere posta
<cristian_c> !requisiti | peppe_
<ubot-it> peppe_: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<nannes> sì peppe absolutely. Lubuntu è la scelta perfetta
<Zardoz> dipende da quanto e' datato
<nannes> Se vuoi un sistema fluido e veloce
<Zardoz> unity
<Zardoz> e' pesante
<peppe_> 6 anni
<Zardoz> lubuntu ho xubunto eì meglio
<Zardoz> io ho appena intallato xubuntu
<peppe_> ok faccioil download di quello
<peppe_> provo
<Zardoz> sul mio portatile
<peppe_> grazie mille ragazzi!!!!
<Zardoz> circa 2 minuti fa
<Zardoz> :)
<basiliko> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/6307032/
<peppe_> xubuntu cosa diavolo e'?
<Zardoz> una distro ubuntu
<Zardoz> una derivata
<Zardoz> tipo lubuntu
<nnz> peppe_, se vuoi conoscere il nome della pennetta usb dopo averla inserita, usa questo comando: dmesg | grep SCSI
<cristian_c> jighen, ciao
<basiliko> peppe xubuntu è una distribuzione pensata per i pc più datati, grafica essenziale per massime prestazioni dell'hardware
<Zardoz> insomma massime
<Zardoz> via
<Zardoz> piu o meno
<peppe_> ora mi documento
<Zardoz> bene
<nnz> peppe_, scusa, volevo dire: dmesg | grep sd*
<Zardoz> e' importante
<peppe_> grazie
<Zardoz> de nada
<nnz> peppe_, oppure usa un programma di partizionamento che e' più semplice
<peppe_> grazie Zar  e nnz
<Zardoz> ?
<cristian_c> basiliko, stessa cosa in live?
<Zardoz> partizionare
<Zardoz> insomma
<Zardoz> gparted non e' cosi semplice
<Zardoz> anzi rischia di far casino
<Zardoz> un po alla volta
<Zardoz> :)
<cristian_c> basiliko, di quale pc parliamo?
<basiliko> cristian_c samsung ativ book 4
<cristian_c> • Display LED HD 15,6 pollici (1366 x 768) antiriflesso
<basiliko> il c non è il mio, ubuntu è stato installato risolvendo dei problemi di dual boot con win win 8, e non ho fatto io la procedura quindi non so di preciso cosa è stato fatto
<basiliko> *il pc
<cristian_c> basiliko, su win che risoluzione ti da
<cristian_c> *?
<basiliko> la stessa
<cristian_c> basiliko, eh
<cristian_c> è scritto ache nella descrizione del pc
<cristian_c> basiliko, fai una prova
<cristian_c> basiliko, collegalo a monitor esterno
<cristian_c> e poi vediamo
<basiliko> non ho monitor esterni disponibili al momento
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> tv?
<basiliko> troppo vecchia, e in ogni caso non avri cavi, lol
<cristian_c> ok
<basiliko> volevo cercare di risolvere adesso ma il tizio che installato il dual boot ci darà una mano!
<cristian_c> basiliko, probabilmente è una questione di monitor
<basiliko> cristian_c grazie comunque!
<nnz> peppe_, se usi il programma di gestione dischi  di ubuntu dovresti avere tutte le informazioni che ti servono
<cristian_c> basiliko, basiliko, io ho 1280x800 su pc con stessa diagonale
<cristian_c> basiliko, e non la considero una risoluzione bassa
<cristian_c> su queste dimensioni è tutto molto nitido e chiaro
<cristian_c> basiliko, credo che se aumenti le dimensioni dello schermo, potrai aumentare anche la risoluzione
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> basiliko, ma questo non è un problema inerente ubuntu :)
<basiliko> bhe si, ma essendo un pc appena comprato e con pensavo la risoluzione fosse maggiore
<basiliko> certo
<cristian_c> basiliko, eh, però avresti dovuto controllare la descrizione del prodotto, prima di acquistare
<cristian_c> cosa che faccio sempre Xd
<cristian_c> • Display LED HD 15,6 pollici (1366 x 768) antiriflesso
<basiliko> cristian_c quindi tutto regolare...!
<basiliko> :)
<basiliko> ti ringraziamo cmq per il tempo dedicatoci :)
<cristian_c> ok
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c,  e nannes ciao sono diventato matto per la tastiera, non vi dico come ho risolto
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> per dare i vostri comandi da terminale mi sono messo a fare il copia incolla di ogni singola lettera
<krabador> !chat | AlcoLeVecchiPens
<nannes> pahaha ma perché sei così fuori?! xD
<ubot-it> AlcoLeVecchiPens: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> e non avevo risolto, ala vfine ho prov<ato a sscrivere su google con quei caratteri scombinati e ho visto che c'era molta gente che sceiveva così e la soluzione era tasto fn + num lock
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> krabador, volevo dire come ho risolto, perché mi stavano aiutando prima
<nannes> ohmygod
<nannes> beh hai spiegato male il tuo problema, dovevi dire che apparivano i numeri al posto delle lettere!
<nannes> hai parlato di "caratteri strani" e di layout tastiera quindi... ti abbiamo dato quelle soluzioni
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> sisi scusate evidentemente non mi ero spiegato bene io. avevo parlato di caratteri scombinati, ero un po' preso dal panico e scrivevo dal cellulare, grzie comunque a tutti.. ciao ;)
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ragazzi sono sempre io, mi serviva un cosniglio.
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> volevo installare dopbox su xubuntu.. ho visto che c'è l'estensione per thunar di crunchbang, però mi pare che quella nativaq per nautilus sia fatta melgio
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> allora pensavo di installare drpobox e nautilus (anziché l'estensione per thunar) e normalmente usar thunar, mentre quando mi serve dropbix aprirlo con nautilus
<Zardoz> ?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> che ne pensate?
<cristian_c> uhm
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ci sono degli svantaggi>?? tipo che nautilus rimarrebbe in ram?
<Zardoz> mazza non capisco niente
<Zardoz> dropbox
<Zardoz> e' un server
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> SÌ ma io parlavo del client
<Zardoz> ?
<Zardoz> il client sei tu
<Zardoz> almeno credo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> nono, intendo il programma per pc
<Zardoz> gia
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> nautilus-dropbox si chiama
<Zardoz> ha ok non conosco
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok ;) nessun problema
<Zardoz> mai sentito e io dropbox
<Zardoz> lo usao da parecchio
<Zardoz> anzi ho anche aumentato gratis lo spazzio
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> come sarebbe?? l'hai sempre usato da web?
<Zardoz> ?
<Zardoz> scusami ma non ti capisco
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, ricordo di averlo installato anche su xfce
<cristian_c> jighen, ciao
<Zardoz> lo puoi mettere dovunque
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, sì però poi serve l'estenssione per il file manager altrimenti non hai le opzioni al click col tasto destro
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: puoi metterlo ovunque ma poi non hai le icone dello stato di sincronizzazione sul file manager
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mapreri, appunto
<Zardoz> ?
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: quello credo che lo hai solo su nautilus
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> mapreri, scusa
<Zardoz> mmm..... scusate
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Matt_91, sì! però su thunar puoi metterle con un estensione
<Zardoz> ma che nautilus
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: e quindi?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Matt_91, l'estensione per thuinart non è fatta bene come quella ufficiale per nautilus
<Zardoz> dropbox funziona sempre che estensioni
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Matt_91, quindi io mi chiedevo se poteva essere una cosa sensata installare anchye nautilus oltre a thuinar su xubuntu solo per quando uso dropbox
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: non so che tu sappia cosa gli manca?
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: secondo me il gioco non ne vale la candela
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Matt_91, mi pare che non ha le icone con la "v" verde e quella blu di caricamento, ma so9lo le opzioni con il tasto destro
<Zardoz> mi spiegate perfavore
<Matt_91> Zardoz: funziona ma non vedi le icone di sincronizzazione e potresti non aver e i menù che ci sono in nautilus
<Zardoz> scusami
<Zardoz> io scatto una foto
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Zardoz, che file manager usi?
<Zardoz> nautilus
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: uhm.... bo, se le icone pensi ti siano utile(seconod me indispensabili) allora potresti pensare di installare nautilus
<Ab3L> anche su dolphin funziona, però non vedi l'icona mentre però ci stà un'icona nel pannello di controllo di kde
<Zardoz> e lui quando trova la rete me la carica
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: nautilus ti va in memoria solo le lo lanci
<Zardoz> punto
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Zardoz, hai dropbox installato?
<Zardoz> yes
<Zardoz> anche con xubuntu
<Zardoz> ho con lubuntu
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Ab3L, quello che intendevo, per nautilus c'è anche l'icona verde e azzurra sui singoli fgile, quindi io chiedevo se valeva la pena installare nautilus oltre che thunar su xubuntu solo per wquando uso dripbix
<Zardoz> non vedo dove' il casino
<Zardoz> di estensioni
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Zardoz, se clicchi sui singoli file con il tasto destro non hai le opzioni dropbox altrimenti
<Zardoz> aspe
<Ab3L> però ci sta un menù speciale "dropbox". comunque confermo, dal file manager non si capisce se la sincronizzazione è completata oppure no.
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Ab3L, esatto, invece su windfows o con nautilus si vede!
<Zardoz> non continuo a capirvi
<Zardoz> scusatemi saro ritardato
<Zardoz> ma cosa
<Zardoz> si vede
<Matt_91> Zardoz: se vai con nautilus ci sono le iconcine su file e cartelle
<Matt_91> !invio | Zardoz
<ubot-it> Zardoz: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Ab3L> Zardoz: è soltanto un gadget in più che hai usando nautilus. tutto qua.
<Zardoz> ok bot
<Zardoz> non capisco l'estensione de che del file
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Ab3L, comunque la domanda era mia.. chiedevo se valesse la pena installare nautilus su xubuntu oltre a thunar solo per dropbox
<Zardoz> io la vedo
<Zardoz> vi diro dipiu altro che ubuntuon molto meglio e velocissimo dropbox
<Ab3L> AlcoLeVecchiPens: io l'avevo installato su kde per quella ragione, ma poi l'ho tolto, perché finalmente non è che serva a molto.
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: dipende se per te è di vitale importanza sapere se il file è stato caricato o no
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Ab3L, mmm ok.. ma dici che rimarrebbe sempre in ram poi nautilus? e si porterebbe dietro parecchia roba?
<Zardoz> ma....
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: no non la consuma se non lo avvii
<Zardoz> io sul portatile ho xubuntu
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Matt_91, non è vitale, però è comodo..
<Zardoz> e vedo tutto
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: provla, al limite lo rimuovi, linux non usa file di registo e cavolate varie XD
<Zardoz> e non ho nautilus
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Zardoz, infatti però se fai tasto destro sui file non hai l'opzione dropbox
<Zardoz> si
<Zardoz> c'e
<Zardoz> fidati
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Matt_91, comunque a sto punto neanche l'estensione dovrebbe essere così fondamentale, giusto? alla fine serve solo per condividere link no?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Zardoz, allora o non usi thunar, o hai installato l'estensione
<Zardoz> no
<Zardoz> non ho fatto niente
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: non lo so, io uso ubuntu e basta
<Zardoz> ho solo aumentato lo spazzio
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Matt_91, ok grazie
<Zardoz> sul serve
<Zardoz> server
<Zardoz> 56 giga
<Matt_91> AlcoLeVecchiPens: di nulla
<Matt_91> !invio | Zardoz
<ubot-it> Zardoz: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Zardoz, fai uno screen.. comunuqe spazio ha un zeta ;)
<Matt_91> vi saluto, ciao ciao
<Zardoz> hehehhe
<Zardoz> si
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ciao matt
<Zardoz> ok prof
<Zardoz> staro' piu attento
<Zardoz> sto cazzo di torrent non finisce piu che palle
<Zardoz> volevo mettere la 13.10
<Zardoz> voi che ne dite
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> erano diverse volte che lo scrivevi così e ho voluto dirtelo, non volevo offenderti
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Zardoz, io aspetto ancora, perché ho saputo che ci sono ancora diversi problemi
<Zardoz> cosa?
<Zardoz> si
<Zardoz> ma sai la curiosita e' tanta
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> allora provalo in live
<Zardoz> no no
<Zardoz> installo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> come vuoi
<Zardoz> xubuntu me se inchiodato
<Zardoz> merda
<Zardoz> winstallavo la lingua ita
<Zardoz> merda
<Zardoz> mmmmm
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, credo che dropbox mi abbia installato nautilus
<Zardoz> ?
<Zardoz> che
<Zardoz> hehehe
<Zardoz> cos
<Zardoz> acosa
<Zardoz> nautilus
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, perché se faccio clic sull'icona di dropbox, si apre il file manager, che dovrebbe essere nautilus
<Zardoz> non credo che lo installi
<Zardoz> hehehe
<cristian_c> Zardoz, penso di sì
<cristian_c> Zardoz, non lo installerei autonomamente
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, ah ok.. allora credo di sì, ma non è necessario.
<cristian_c> !nautilus-dropbox
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !info nautilus-dropbox
<ubot-it> nautilus-dropbox (source: nautilus-dropbox): Dropbox integration for Nautilus. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.0-3 (saucy), package size 93 kB, installed size 366 kB
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, boh, io di solito scarico dropbox dal sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, il quale ti aggiunge automaticamente il ppa quando installi il deb
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, ah ecco eprché.. se lo scarichi dal sito ufficiale installa anche nautilus, dai repo no!
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, ok, ora capisco
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, tu usi lubuntu giusto? nautilus ti va in ram all'avvio senza che lo apri?
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, devo controllare
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, ok, senza fretta
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, puoi anche dirmelo un altro giorno
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, te lo chiedevo perché ho poca ram, quindi se va in ram eviterei di installare nautilus su xubuntu
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, non lo vedo direttamente nel task manager
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, aspetta, quanta ram hai?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, 1GB
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, io ne ho meno
<busy87> help
<cristian_c> :P
<busy87> ho cancellato il file /etc/passwd
<busy87> x sbaglio
<busy87> ho il contenuto xò..
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, 992
<cristian_c> :P
<busy87> cm lo ripristino?
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, ma sei sulla 13.10?
<nannes> naah AlcoLeVecchiPens tieni thunar che è meglio
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, no, ancora 13.04.. preferisco aspettare
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, io ho provato lubuntu 13.10 con zram
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> nannes, si mi era venuto in mente di metterli entrambi e usare nautilus solo su dropbox, ma se va in ram lascio stare
<cristian_c> AlcoLeVecchiPens, che dovrebbe essere un toccasana
<nannes> AlcoLeVecchiPens: l'estensione c'è anche per thunar (lubuntu)
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> cristian_c, ah, sì mi avevi detto un mesetto fa.. avevo provato anche io lubuntu quando me lo avevi detto, ma non avevo trovato grandissima differenza con zram
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> nannes, già, ma non mette l'icona su ogni singolo file :(
<nannes> come no?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> nannes, no, mette solo le opzioni al click col tasto destro, ma le icone per vedere se ogni singolo file è stato caricato no.. quello solo con nautilus
<nannes> vabèh credo che sia sufficiente
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> nannes, sì, era più che altro una comodità
<Vred> salve a tutti. sono nuovo di ubuntu. sto seguendo una guida di installazione che mi dice ad un certo punto di fare un "edit" "percorso/file.imi" e poi un "add" di altre cartelle. cosa significa? come posso fare?
<Vred> grazie in anticipo
<cristian_c> Vred, non seguire una 'guida' a caso, segui le guide ufficiali del wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !installazione | Vred
<ubot-it> Vred: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Vred> <cristian_c> forse mi sono spiegato male. non sto installando ubuntu. sto installando un sofware in ubuntu.
<Vred> lo sto facendo da sorgente e sto seguendo i passi della guida di installazione del software
<cristian_c> Vred, quale software?
<Vred> cristian_c si chiama starcd
<akis24> sera
<cristian_c> Vred, ne ho già letto su queto chan
<cristian_c> *questo
<cristian_c> !chat | vred
<ubot-it> vred: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Vred, mi dispiace, non si da supporto in questo chan a software non presente nei repository ufficiali
<Vred> ok. grazie del tempo dedicatomi. buona sera.
<acsd> Salve é possibile istallare ubuntu touch su galaxy tab 7.0 plus (GT-P6200)?
<Mathew> Salve comunit' di Ubuntu
<Mathew> ho un problemone
<Guest20987> Ciaoo
<Guest20987> Ho bisogno di una mano
<Guest20987> ho utilizzato GParted per partizionare il mio HDD ma sfortunatamente il mio pc non fa partire il S.O. e sto usando la live di CrunchBang
<Guest20987> C-[ nessuno__
<Guest7334> Buonasera a tutti
<Guest7334> è la mia prima volta qui
<Guest7334> qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolvere un dubbio?
<mibofra> Guest7334, tutto quello che vuoi
<mibofra> ma prima devi dircelo :)
<mibofra> !domanda
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mattley> Boh
<campacavallo> come funziona?
<campacavallo> mi connetto per la prima volta
<campacavallo> c'è qualcuno?
<riki> Salve a tutti. Qualcuno sa come installare google earth su ubuntu 13.10 in versione amd64?
<riki> dovrebbe essere una cosa semplice, ma mi sembra di capire che non è così facile
<riki> Salve a tutti. Qualcuno sa come installare google earth su ubuntu 13.10 in versione amd64?
<Chertan> riki guarda è un argomento di cui si parlava anche oggi, ho passato ad un altro utente questo link e per lui ha funzionato, prova a seguire queste istruzioni (sono in inglese):  http://productforums.google.com/d/msg/earth/W2k9yNYz6E8/XCfEYNGNK_kJ
<nino> aiuto, ho aggiornato il sistema operativo ubuntu server da 13.04 a 13.10 ma non lo trovo piu in rete! se accedo fisicamente da tastiera invece è presente!
<Chertan> nino: cioè, in che senso? non si collega più alla rete ma se utilizzi direttamente la macchina su cui gira funziona?
<nino> si, ma ol bello è che funziona da bridge, e mi permette di collegarmi ad internet!
<Chertan> però da un altro pc nella stessa lan non riesci ad accederci in remoto?
<riki> grazie Chertan ci provo
<nino> no!
<nino> non so come spiegare questo evento!
<Chertan> ricapitolando, dopo l'aggiornamento non riesci più ad accedere in remoto ma il server funziona e si collega ad internet... giusto?
<nino> il server gestisce samba php mysql apache2
<nino> si esatto!
<Chertan> sul server hai installato iptables?
<nino> fa anche da bridge ed in questo momento sono connesso attraverso lui
<nino> credo di si esistono ancora quelle vecchie!
<Chertan> dato che ha apache2, se provi a collegarti col browser all'indirizzo del server ti appare la pagina che dovrebbe aprire o no?
<nino> no non appare, mi correggo dando iptables -L mi da un indirizzo errato 192.168.122.0/24 mentre nel file di configurazione interfaces ho inserito 192.168.1.20!
<nino> lo scrivo in paste!
<nino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6308894/
<Chertan> da ifconfig cosa ti appare?
<nino> dimenticavo a fine riche è presente bridge_ports eth0 eth1
<nino> br0 indirizzo internet 192.168.1.20 boardcast 255.255.168.255 maschera 255.255.255.0
<Chertan> mi puoi fare un pastebin di tutto quello che ti appare con iptables -L
<Chertan> ?
<nino> ok mi serve un po per scriverlo tutto!
<nino> c'e un modo rapido tipo iptables -L su testo?
<Chertan> ok tranquillo, fai con calma che tanto mi devo allontanare un secondo dal pc
<rezzo07> buonasera!
<Chertan> rieccomi
<Chertan> buonasera rezzo07
<nino> io ancora sto scrivendo
<Chertan> ok
<nino> miii http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6308974/
<nino> o il firewall che ha fatto casini!
<Chertan> ma questo non è l'output di ifconfig?
<nino> questo mi da!!
<Chertan> ok ma io ti avevo chiesto l'output di iptables -L non di ifconfig
<nino> DHHOOO!!!
<Chertan> e comunque per avere l'output di iptables -L in un file di testo dovresti dare iptables -L > nomefile.txt
<nino> ok procedo
<Chertan> dove nomefile metti cosa vuoi
<LuK> Buona sera a tutti
<LuK> c'è qualcuno che mi darebbe qualche consiglio su come passare da 11.04 a 13.10, sono un novizio di ubuntu e sto avendo qualche difficoltà...
<URUS> LuK: formata con 13.10
<LuK> devo aggiornare partendo da "installa release" o è meglio reinstallare completamente?
<URUS> LuK: io me trovo meglio a resinstalalre copletamente
<URUS> formatando con il cd di ubuntu 13.10 o da usb
<LuK> ok, è possibile farlo partendo dall'ambiente ubuntu o è necessario eseguirlo su windows?
<nino> perdonami l'attesa
<nino> ho dovuto fare a mano http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6309102/
<Chertan> ma i vari ACCEDPT sono errori di trascrizione o son proprio così?
<nino> intendi questa riga? (polici ACCEPT)
<nino> è un mio erroe
<Chertan> no, roba tipo questa: ACCEDPT  UPD -- anywhere   anywhare   upd dpt:domain
<nino> mio errore Accept upd -- anywhere  anywhere upd dtp:domain
<nino> ti posto la correzione, mi sono innervosita a causa della chiavetta usb che faceva capricci
<nino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6309129/
<Chertan> ok... allora, dai il comando /sbin/iptables-save > iptables.txt (se non te lo fa fare, ridallo con sudo), edita il file iptables.txt in modo che al posto delle 2 voci 192.168.122.0/24 appaia 192.168.1.0/24 e poi dai /sbin/iptables-restore iptables.txt
<nino> è andata giu la rete
<nino> ho switciato con il router
<nino> una cosa non mi è chiara, se io ho impostato correttamente i parametri ip perche sono stati cambiati nelle iptables!
<nino> yiepppaaaaa!!!! worka worka!!!
<nino> samba è attivo finalmente il server lo vedo in rete
<Chertan> non so per quale motivo ti ha cambiato quella cosa nella configurazione iptables, sinceramente
<nino> altro problema! apache2 non visualizza la pagina web, webmin non è presente!
<nino> noo ancora! si è resettato
<Chertan> resettato cosa?
<nino> le iptables sono tornate come prima, ho fatto il riavvia ed a funzionato per qualche istante poi ha smesso!
<Chertan> azz
<nino> ho ridato il comando iptables -L e sono tornate come prima
<nino> ho rieseguito la procedure precedente ora funziona! mi sai dare qualche dritta per cercare cosa vada a modificare le iptables?
<Chertan> nino non saprei
<Chertan> per quello ti consiglio al momento di non riavviare e lasciare tutto com'è, torna domani qui e prova a chiedere, magari trovi qualcuno che riesce ad aiutarti a scoprire quale programma ti modifica le impostazioni di iptables
<nino> fa niente dai faccio il dd del vecchio sistema
<nino> ti ringrazio di tutto! buona notte a tutti! bye!!!
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-27
<PiterGeek> Ciao a tutti e buona sera
<tapatush> ciao
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<max1973> W:Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-amd64_Packages), W:Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages), E:Encountered a section with no Package: header
<max1973> chi  mi aiuta a risolvere questo problema
<Mathew06> Ciaooo
<max1973> ciao
<Mathew06> scusate ho un problema con il pc
<akis24> max1973: usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mathew06> praticamente quando lo accendo non mi trova hard disk
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akis24> Mathew06: dovresti darci dettagli
<max1973> come si invia una segnalazioze di errore a  ubuntu
<Mathew06> Ho un pc Lenovo del 2004 e utilizzo un hard disk interno e uno esterno, praticamente ieri ho agganciato anche il mio hd del portatile e non so come mai ma tramite Gparted ho espulso l'harddisk interno
<akis24> max1973: segui il link sopra
<max1973> quale link
<akis24> Mathew06: avvia da un disco live per capire che succede
<Mathew06> Ok ho messo la live di crunchbang
<akis24> max1973: [08:44:40] <@ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> Mathew06: da terminale da isudo fdisk -l e incolla su pastebin  oppure apri gparted e posta schermata
<akis24> sudo fdisk -l  Mathew06
<max1973> postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina????
<Mathew06> ok aspetta che sta carucando il sistema dal dvd
<max1973> che vuol dire
<akis24> max1973: esatto dopo aver messo li il risultato del comando
<akis24> max1973: esegui il comando e il risultato lo posti all'indirizzo indicato e poi ci dai indirizzo della pagina in canale
<akis24> max1973: se leggessi sul link capiresti facilmente come usarlo
<akis24> max1973:  incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mathew06> ok il sistema è partito ma Gparted midice invalid partition table
<akis24> Mathew06: uno screen di gparted e lo metti su imagebin
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> Mathew06: oppure stesso comando sudo fdisk -l e usi pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<max1973> ho seguito il link,  ho cliccato su paste
<max1973> e questo è il risultato
<akis24> max1973: bene postaci indirizzo della pagina che si è aperta in canale
<max1973> W:Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-amd64_Packages), W:Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages), E:Encountered a section with no Package: header
<akis24> max1973: non ci siamo ... quando premi paste deve aprirsi una pagina nuova
<akis24> max1973: a noi serve indirizzo della pagina che si apre
<max1973> per caso questo? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6310826/
<akis24> max1973: ora guardo e ti dico
<Mathew06> Eccomi
<Mathew06> Ed eccoti la foto http://imagebin.org/274910
<akis24> ok  Mathew06  aspetta
<akis24> max1973: hai aggiunto ppa  per installare qualcosa  dovresti toglierlo
<max1973> non sono pratico
<max1973> aiutami
<Mathew06> scusa ma non capisco bene il linguaggio del ppa
<Mathew06> cosa dovrei fare di preciso?
<akis24> Mathew06: ... era per max1973
<akis24> [08:59:36] <akis24> max1973: hai aggiunto ppa  per installare qualcosa  dovresti toglierlo
<Mathew06> Ah pardon
<max1973> come si toglie ppa
<max1973> come si toglie ppa, non sono pratico
<akis24> max1973: posta il risultato di sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list sempre su pastebin
<max1973> sono un utente windows, spiegami bene il passaggio
<akis24> max1973:  esegui il comando e metti il risultato come prima su pastebin
<akis24>  max1973  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<akis24> Mathew06: sulla foto vedo solo la penna usb e basta
<akis24> Mathew06: fai uno screen con il tasto stamp  non foto
<max1973> quale comando
<Mathew06> infatti che poi é un cd
<Mathew06> non posso aspe entro dal pc
<Mathew06> aspetta
<akis24> max1973  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<max1973> si e aperata una pagina con testo, cosa faccio
<akis24> max1973: lo copi e incolli su pastebin come prima.... e poi ci dai indirizzo
<Mathew06_> Eccomii
<Mathew06_> Adesso ti posto il link
<akis24> Mathew06_: ok
<max1973> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6310856/
<max1973> ricevuto?
<akis24> max1973: certo sto vedendo
<Mathew06_> akis24 eccoti lo screenshot http://imagebin.org/274913
<akis24> max1973: fai una cosa sul testo aperto metti il carattere # davanti a tutte le righe  righe dove leggi universe  poi salvi e poi dai questo comando sudo apt-get update
<Mathew06_> akis24_
<max1973> un solo carattere #
<akis24> max1973:  si e poi salvi
<max1973> un solo cararttere # per riga
<akis24> max1973: solo sulle righe dove leggi universe ...  un solo carattere # all'inizio riga
<max1973> ci sono altre righe  con la parola universe che hanno due caratteri ##
<akis24> max1973: ok mettine due
<Mathew06_> scusa akis hai visto lo screen
<akis24> Mathew06_:  no  posta indirizzo
<Mathew06_> http://imagebin.org/274913
<akis24> Mathew06_: a destra in alto seleziona se possibile l'hard-disk  questo è il cd
<max1973> ho digitato sudo apt-get update
<max1973> alla fine mi da un sacco di errori
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> Mathew06_: dove adesso è scritto /dev/sr0  cambia e seleziona hard-disk
<akis24> max1973: posta il risultato sempre su pastebin
<Mathew06_> Il punto [ che non me lo fa cambiare
<max1973> vabbe nn riesco posso reinstallare ubunto da sopra a quello esistente
<cristian_c> jighen, ciao
<akis24> Mathew06_: dovresti montare filesystem hard disk per averlo
<Mathew06_> come faccio
<akis24> ma non dirmi da dove non conosco la distro che usi ...
<cristian_c> max1973, ma che succede?
<Mathew06_> ah
<cristian_c> akis24, lol
<jighen> ciao cristian_c :D
<Mathew06_> ma in cosa consiste questo passaggio__
<max1973> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6310925/
<akis24> Mathew06_: che distro hai sull'hard-disk ?
<max1973> questo è il messaggio nella finestra terminale
<Mathew06_> su quello interno principale ho windows xp sp3
<cristian_c> jighen, poi hai scaricato i pacchetti giusti?
<akis24> Mathew06_: noi qui si da' supporto a ubuntu ...
<Mathew06_> ma devo averlo per sbaglio espulso dal gParted
<Mathew06_> non c-[ un metodo per recuperarlo
<cristian_c> Mathew06_, che cosa devi fare?
<akis24> Mathew06_: non hai espulso nulla forse hai formattato .. o altro
<jighen> cristian_c no non ci sono riuscito...
<Mathew06_> si ma non lo vedo
<cristian_c> jighen, lol
<Mathew06_> nel caso l-avessi formattato avrei dovuto vederlo
<cristian_c> jighen, ma hai digitato il comando che ti ho indicato
<cristian_c> ?
<Mathew06_> dovrei averlo visto
<Mathew06_> in Gparted
<cristian_c> Mathew06_, qual è il problema?
<Mathew06_> il problema  e` che fino a ieri il pc andava *hard disk con windows poi utilizzando Gparted puff si [ nascosto
<Mathew06_> adesso per chattare utilizzo la live di crunchbang
<cristian_c> Mathew06_, quali SO sono presenti sull'hdd?
<Mathew06_> Windows XP SP3
<cristian_c> poi?
<Mathew06_> basta
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Mathew06_, e in tutto questo cosa c'entra ubuntu?
<Mathew06_> in  teoria volevo installare crunchbang sui hard disk del notebook
<Mathew06_> che ho utilizzato Gparted
<Mathew06_> magari voi lo conoscevate
<cristian_c> ?
<Mathew06_> dico come programma
<cristian_c> Mathew06_, sarebbe meglio domandare sul canale di crunchbang, dato che non ho mai usato la distro in questione
<Mathew06_> si ma non ci sta nessuno
<cristian_c> e qui si parla di ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !chat | Mathew06_
<ubot-it> Mathew06_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ame79> ciso
<Ame79> ciao
<Ame79> volevo sapere come modificare l'ordine di avvio sistema operativo
<cristian_c> Ame79, agendo sul grub
<cristian_c> se intendi la lista
<Ame79> bhe  il sistema operativo di default per intenderci
<cristian_c> Ame79, ma stai parlando della lista nel grub, giusto?
<Ame79> si si
<Ame79> ho ubuntu 13.10
<Ame79> c'è un interfaccia grafica per fare ciò?
<snesrea> ragazzi qualcuno sa come collegare il modem pirelli della tiscali via usb su ubuntu
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> giorno
<cyros> buon giorno a tutti
<cyros> posso chiedere per un aiuto per kubuntu?
<Guest86996> Buongiorno non riesco a installare kubuntu sul mio pc un po datato
<Guest86996> mi dice che il kernel non è adatto a questo sistema operativo
<Guest86996> come posso fare a installare il sistema operativo??
<Chertan> che versione hai scaricato? 32 o 64 bit?
<jester-> sempre fretta
<Chertan> uh ho visto ora che si è già scollegato -.-
<leonardo_> Ubuntu 13.10: which is the best (most recommended) video driver between nidia and nuveau?
<jester-> leonardo_: di solito il clse
<jester-> close
<leonardo_> il close?
<jester-> il non free
<leonardo_> cioè nuveau?
<leonardo_> anzi, scusa nvidea
<jester-> eh poi dipende da che nvidia
<jester-> se vecchia lascia perdere
<leonardo_> ho una nvidia 610M (che dovrebbe essere Optimus)
<jester-> leonardo_: quindi hai doppia scheda nvidia intel
<jester-> ?
<leonardo_> infatti mi informavo proprio per capire come configurare i Bumblebee dopo l'installazione
<leonardo_> dovrebbe essere così, ma non so come averne la certezza
<jester-> leonardo_: installato bumblebee-nvidia
<ExPBoy> mha
<jester-> leonardo_: in teoria dovrebbe fare da solo, se non lo fa
<jester-> !graficaibrida | leonardo_
<ubot-it> leonardo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<ExPBoy> se la scheda è troppo recente non sempre funziona
<leonardo_> proverò ad installare i driver nvidia e bumblebee configurato per nvidia, grazie!
<jester-> ExPBoy: linux va roba milf in su
<ExPBoy> :)
<jester-> leonardo_: il pacchetto bombalee-nvidia fa tutto
<ExPBoy> leonardo_, hai 13.10?
<leonardo_> si
<ExPBoy> !info bombalee-nvidia
<ubot-it> Package bombalee-nvidia does not exist in saucy
<ExPBoy> ops
<jester-> lol
<ExPBoy> !info Bumblebee-nvidia
<ubot-it> Package Bumblebee-nvidia does not exist in saucy
<ExPBoy> e porca ...
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<asad_> eccomi
<jester-> !info Bumblebee
<ubot-it> Package Bumblebee does not exist in saucy
<ExPBoy> ! info bumblebee-nvidia
<jester-> !info Bumblebee-nvidia
<asad_> sono sempre io e lo schermo non è rimasto nero
<ExPBoy> ubot-it> bumblebee-nvidia (source: bumblebee): NVIDIA Optimus support using the proprietary NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-3 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 37 kB
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ExPBoy> in privato mi risponde il bot qui no
<ExPBoy> :P
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> leonardo_: servono gli extra abilitati
<asad_> mi da sempre ivibridge mobile
<asad_> con exp standard
<jester-> asad_: comunque lspci vede solo la intal
<jester-> intel
<asad_> ma non vede quella giusta
<asad_> come faccio ad abilitare la hd4000
<jester-> asad_: nvidia hd4000?
<asad_> intel hd4000
<jester-> asad_: togli il bomba
<asad_> il bomba?
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> asad_: o prova a pertire con nomoset editando menu grub
<jester-> nomodeset
<asad_> cosa?
<asad_> non ho ben capito cosa devo fare
<asad_> è la prima volta che uso ubuntu
<krabador> asad_, quando accendi
<krabador> asad_, e sei davanti a grub, la schermata con la selezione del sistema operativo
<krabador> seleziona la voce di ubuntu, e premi il tasto e, non invio
<krabador> asad_, potrai editare le impostazioni di caricamento
<krabador> inserisci l'opzione nomodeset
<krabador> asad_, vicino a "quiet" , poi premi f10 per far partire ubuntu con questa impostazione
<asad_> facci spazio e scrivo nomodest giusto?
<asasd> fatto e ora?
<asasd> cosa dovrebbe succedere?
<krabador> se premi f10, e carica perfettamente
<krabador> devi metterla come opzione fissa
<asasd> si ho gia fatto
<asasd> no scusa come si fa
<asasd> io avevo quiet nomodest e poi un'altra cosa
<krabador> c'era già?
<asasd> no
<asasd> ce l'hp messa io
<krabador> cosa sta succedendo?
<asasd> va bene li dove l'ho messa?
<asasd> we
<krabador> asasd, come ti dicevo
<krabador> dopo quiet
<krabador> metti nomodeset
<asasd> ok fatto
<krabador> e premi f10
<asasd> gia' fatto
<krabador> ti ho chiesto
<krabador> che cosa sta succedendo
<asasd> niente
<krabador> ha iniziato a caricare?
<asasd> no
<asasd> è partito normalente ubuntu
<krabador> sei alla schermata di edit di grub
<asasd> ma no
<asasd> ho fatto f10 e mi è partiro normalmente ubuntu
<krabador> ecco, allora?
<krabador> qual'è il problema?
<asasd> cosa allora
<asasd> ma niente
<asasd> volevo sapere a cosa serve
<krabador> !wiki | asasd
<ubot-it> asasd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<asasd> ok
<krabador> li puoi scoprire a cosa servono le cose
<krabador> qui si fa assistenza
<asasd> ok si
<asasd> scusa
<krabador> !chat | asasd
<ubot-it> asasd: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<asasd> come faccio a salvare
<asasd> forse stiamo andando un po fuori tema
<asdasd> mi si e' aperta una schermata tipo dos
<asdasd> dove mi chede il log in
<krabador> asdasd, dopo aver fatto cosa?
<asdasd> nomodeset
<krabador> <asasd> ho fatto f10 e mi è partiro normalmente ubuntu  --- ????
<asdasd> Vevvo sbagliato a scrivere il codice
<asdasd> ok scusa ho avuto un problema alla connessione
<asdasd> possiamo ripartire da capo
<asdasd> io sono su grab e schiaccio 'e' su ubuntu
<asdasd> poi vicino a quiet cosa devo scrivere
<asdasd> ???
<krabador> asdasd, mi spieghi qual'è il tuo problema?
<krabador> asdasd, qui si fa assistenza
<asdasd> eh ho capito
<asdasd> è una settimana che ho il pc inutilizzabile per via di ubuntu 13.10
<asdasd> vorrei riuscire a sistemare
<krabador> asdasd, spiega "inutilizzabile"
<asdasd> ho ubuntu che non mi riconosce la scheda video
<asdasd> e quindi non posso fare niente oltre che vedere i video su yt
<krabador> asdasd, l'installazione di 13.10 l'hai fatta da zero o hai fatto il salto di versione?
<asdasd> l'ho fatta da 0
<asdasd> ho formattato il pc poi installato ubuntu
<krabador> asdasd, ma viene caricato il desktop?
<krabador> asdasd, viene caricato il desktop?
<asdasd> si
<asdasd> mi da soltanto ivybridge mobile con exp standard
<krabador> allora , anche se magari non ottimizzata, ma gira
<krabador> asdasd, hai grafica ibrida?
<asdasd> il fatto è che ho una gpu condivisa della intel e una scheda grafica nvidia da 2g dedicata
<krabador> asdasd, allora puoi installare bumblebee
<asdasd> l'ho fatto ma non me la riconosce lostesso
<asdasd> se vado su informazioni pc mi da solo ivybridge mobile
<asdasd> ??
<asdasd> pronto!?
<PiterGeeK> ciao a tutti
<PiterGeeK> Qualcuno mi da una mano?
<jacopo> ciao
<Den_Orn> Salve, buona domenica a tutti, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a capire come gestirmi per passare dalla versione 11.04 alla 13.10?
<enzotib> Den_Orn, semplicemente installare da zero
<enzotib> Den_Orn, se hai documenti e altri dati, prima salvi quelli
<Den_Orn> ok, ho scaricato su chiavetta, rendendola pendrive
<Den_Orn> ora, devo cancellare la partizione precedente di Ubuntu?
<enzotib> Den_Orn, hai anche windows?
<Den_Orn> sìsì 7
<zai_> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> Den_Orn, la cosa è un po' più delicata
<enzotib> Den_Orn, cioè, se sai come fare, nella fase di partizionamento dell'installazione, scegli partizionamento manuale, e fai l'installazione sulla vecchia partizione di ubuntu
<Den_Orn> emm, no sono abbastanza ignorante in ambito =(
<sasa> ciao, mi servirebbe una mano per l'installazione driver nvidia.. quando possibile
<Den_Orn> esiste magari un documento o una guida su cui spiega come fare questo partizionamento manuale, senza che ti debba rompere troppo le scatole a spiegarmi tutto?
<Den_Orn> ho cercato sul web, ma è un "supermercato" di materiale e ci si confonde un bel pò le idee, soprattutto io che sono neofita
<akis24> ciao
<Den_Orn> enzotib, devo seguire queste procedure: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale#logiche ?
<sasa> aiiuto
<akis24> !aiuto | sasa
<ubot-it> sasa: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sasa> okok
<sasa> Problema con scheda grafica nvidia 740m, ubuntu 13.10 non la riconosce
<akis24> sasa ti serve qualcuno esperto.. se legge magari ti aiuta
<sasa> non ho capito
<sasa> chi è che mi puo aiutare
<sasa> ?
<akis24> sasa: se qualcuno legge e puo' aiutarti ti rispondera' ...
<sasa> ah si
<busy87> sasa hai installato i driver?
<sasa> quelli dal sito nvidia si ma mi rimane il desktop nero quindi ho formattato
<busy87> sasa hai nvidia optimus?
<sasa> non credo
<sasa> come faccio a vedere
<busy87> ke pc hai?
<cristian_c> !kappa | busy87
<ubot-it> busy87: www.nokappa.it
<busy87> cristian_c scusa ù.ù
<sasa> ho un asus a56c
<sasa> con 4gb di ram
<sasa> 5gb di hd
<sasa> 500
<sasa> processore i7
<sasa> e scheda video nvidia 740m 2 gb dedicati
<marck41> sera
<sasa>  intel hd4000 come scheda video condivisa
<marck41> signori posso fare una domand
<marck41> domanda
<sasa> se riesco ti trovo le caratteristiche tecniche
<cristian_c> !aiuto | marck41
<ubot-it> marck41: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<marck41> ho appena  installato la 13.10
<marck41> ma formattando mi a mantenuto tutto
<marck41> non so se mi spiego
<marck41> mmmm
<cristian_c> NO
<marck41> gia
<cristian_c> ops
<marck41> io ho scaricato la iso masterizzato e formattato
<marck41> ha mantemuto tutti i file addirittura le icone sul desktop
<busy87> sasa avrai sicuramente nvidia optimus allora
<cristian_c> -,-
<busy87> sasa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee
<cristian_c> marck41, qual è il problema?
<marck41> come
<marck41> il problema che se formatto
<marck41> formatto
<marck41> insomma
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> marck41, giuro che ancora non ho capito che problema hai
<sasa> ok ma in configurazione come faccio a vedere la versione driver che ho
<marck41> anzi mi ha dato pure errore all fine
<marck41> mmm
<cristian_c> marck41, ma il sistema è installato o no?
<busy87> sasa quale driver?
<marck41> ho formattato il pc
<marck41> teoricamente
<cristian_c> e l'hai detto varie volte
<sasa> dice che devo prendere nota della versione driver
<sasa> ma io non la so
<marck41> ma secondo il sistema ha mantenuto tutto
<marck41> tutto
<marck41> persino le icone sul desktop
<marck41> non va bene
<cristian_c> marck41, cerchiamo di uscire da questo loop
<marck41> se si formatta
<marck41> loop
<cristian_c> marck41, spiega cosa va e cosa non va. Ubuntu funge?
<marck41> mmm si si
<marck41> ma io voglio la macchina pulita
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> lol
<marck41> se formatto
<marck41> insomma
<cristian_c> marck41, ma perché devi formattare?
<marck41> ancora
<marck41> perche si
<marck41> punto
<sasa> marck41 potresti scrivere una frase comiuta prima di premere invio
<marck41> comiuta
<sasa> senno' viene un casino
<marck41> hehehehe
<busy87> sasa che versione di ubuntu hai?
<cristian_c> marck41, ok, ora è più chiaro (ironic mode)
<sasa> la 13.10
<marck41> ok la frase comiuta
<marck41> e'
<marck41> se formatto cancello tutto ok
<marck41> ok
<cristian_c> !enter | marck41
<ubot-it> marck41: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<marck41> questa e' abbastanza comiuta
<akis24> marck41: ricapitoliamo un passo alla volta  facci capire cosa hai formattato hard-disk o partizione o cosa  e come descrivi come hai fatto
<marck41> ecco
<marck41> insomma ho formattato il pc
<marck41> ok
<busy87> sasa su 13.10 c'è la 304.88
<marck41> capite
<akis24> tutto l'hard-disk ?
<marck41> eppure qui tutti ESPERTI
<akis24> marck41: rispondi e ci capiremo tutto l'hard-disk ?
<sasa> si esatto
<marck41> ma  quando ho riavviato mi sono ritrovato tutto
<akis24> bene marck41 non hai formattato nulla
<akis24> con cosa hai formattato marck41 ?
<marck41> allora il cd e' fallato
<marck41> insomma
<marck41> se formatto formatto
<busy87> sasa segui questo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<akis24> marck41: intanto spiega che hai usato per formattare che applicazione ?
<marck41> ho fatto partisioni
<marck41> partizione
<marck41> swap
<marck41> root
<sasa> sisi ho gia' installato bablebee
<marck41> home
<marck41> ecc
<marck41> niente
<marck41> mi ha ripristinato tutto
<akis24> marck41: se da disco live ora o cosa ?
<akis24> sei*
<sasa> sto seguendo le indicazioni dell guida
<busy87> sasa sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia primus linux-headers-generic
<marck41> da iso  masterizata da cd
<busy87> fatto?
<marck41>  piu semplice di cosi'
<akis24> che iso ubuntu marck41 ?
<marck41> e poi formattato hd
<marck41> 13.10
<akis24> marck41: se è tanto semplice come mai non riesci a far nulla ??
<marck41> mmm
<marck41> va be'
<marck41> come al solito
<marck41> far nulla magari tua sorella
<marck41> non so
<marck41> piu semplice di cosi
<akis24> clap clap clap
<akis24> clap clap clap
<akis24> clap clap clap
<marck41> come fate a non capire
<marck41> esperti
<sasa> busy87, stoinstallando
<busy87> ok
<sasa> poi seguo questo : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee
<marck41> va be'
<marck41> lo saspevo
<marck41> chat del cazzo
<sasa> marck41 invece di criticare gli altri leggi con attenzione e cerca di capire
<marck41> ma che capie
<marck41> ho formattato
<marck41> punto
<marck41> non c'e' nientew da capire
<sasa> a parte il fatto che secondo me tu hai formattato la partizione dove non c'è linux
<marck41> ma va
<marck41> ho rifatto tutto
<marck41> swapp
<marck41> root
<marck41> homm
<marck41> che dici
<marck41> mi ha mantenuto tutto
<marck41> capite
<marck41> ho e' troppo difficile
<sasa> che versione hai
<nannes> marck41: se hai ritrovato i files/cartelle che avevi prima...... vuol dire che non hai formattato un bel niente
<nannes> forse ti sarai formattato il cervello?
<cristian_c> lol
<marck41> se se
<cristian_c> marck41, non stai dicendo nulla di veramente utile
<marck41> come?
<busy87> marck41 ritenta.. sarai più fortunato
<marck41> gia
<marck41> sicuramente senza il votro aiuto
<marck41> ridicoli
<cristian_c> marck41, porta dati concreti, dire: ho formattato non capisca a cosa possa servire
<cristian_c> e qual'è la richesta
<marck41> ?
<cristian_c> *o
<marck41> mi dio
<marck41> va be'
<sasa> se hai ancora i file di prima vuol dire che hai formattato un cazzo
<cristian_c> marck41, o hai una richiesta precisa oppure non si capisce il senso di tutto ciò
<sasa> dimmi che versione hai
<cristian_c> è veramente assurdo
<marck41> roba da matti
<marck41> ok
<marck41> mi arrangio
<sasa> marck41 la versione
<sasa> di ubuntu che hai qual'è
<marck41> 13.10
<cristian_c> marck41, quando hai le idee più chiare e ti sei calmato, puoi tornare
<marck41> no no io sono calmissimo
<busy87> nn sembra
<cristian_c> uhm
<marck41> mmm
<marck41> ok
<marck41> ricominciamo
<cristian_c> marck41, vogliamo ricominciare da capo in modo chiaro?
<cristian_c> ma chiaro chiaro
<marck41> ok
<sasa> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<marck41> messo la iso 13,10
<marck41> nel lettore cd
<cristian_c> marck41, ok, in live funge?
<marck41> ok
<marck41> hehehe
<marck41> poi
<cristian_c> marck41, ok, in live funge?
<marck41> installa ubuntu
<marck41> ok
<cristian_c> marck41, l'hai provata in live prima?
<marck41> no
<cristian_c> eh
<marck41> non lo faccio mai
<cristian_c> perché?
<sasa> busy87, non riesco a capire quali file devo cabiare
<marck41> perche non mi va io installo il sistema
<marck41> punto
<sasa> dice di cambiare delle scritte con l'editor
<marck41> partizionamento
<marck41> manualre
<sasa> ma le scritte sono doppie
<busy87> sasa hai installato i pacchetti che ti ho detto prima?
<sasa> si
<marck41> e ripeto manuale
<marck41> ok
<busy87> sasa riavvia
<cristian_c> marck41, e hai partizionato?
<marck41> la root
<marck41> la home
<marck41> e swap
<marck41> ok
<marck41> e lui parte
<marck41> ok
<sasa> ma non dovevo seguire la guida che mi hai dato
<sasa> ?
<sasa> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee
<sasa> dopo l'installazione di bumblebee
<marck41> quando ha finito  mi toglie il cd dal lettore
<nannes> marck41: quando vede che c'era un'installazione precedente di ubuntu lascia inalterati tutti i dati della home e quindi dell'utente
<marck41> si riavvia
<busy87> sasa riavvia e vediamo se funziona
<marck41> pass
<nannes> a meno che tu non spunti la voce "Formatta", cosa che tu non hai fatto
<marck41> e ritrovo gli stessi prog
<nannes> Sicuramente il problema è questo! ;)
<nannes> capito?
<busy87> lol
<marck41> mmmmm
<sasa> busy87, il desktop c'è
<sasa> ma come faccio a vedere se legge la scheda
<nannes> in realtà te lo dice pure "ho trovato un'installazione esistente di ubuntu"
<nannes> sicuramente non lo hai notato
<busy87> sasa optirun "nome applicazione" senza le virgolette
<marck41> no
<nannes> Comunque rifai il procedimento e ricorda di mettere il segno di spunta su "Formatta"
<marck41> ho cancellato hd
<marck41> nuova installazione
<busy87> sasa da optirun glxinfo
<marck41> e sono andato in manuale
<marck41> e ho partizionato
<nannes> guarda marck41
<nannes> http://i.stack.imgur.com/p0SWz.png
<sasa> cannot access secondary gpu
<nannes> guarda quell'immagine marck41
<sasa> error xorg
<marck41> non so lingles
<nannes> è un immagine porco ****
<marck41> ?
<busy87> sasa configura il file /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf come sul wiki
<nannes> non devi sapere l'inglese per veder un immagine sei proprio fuso pippo
<sasa> ok ma quali dati devo cambiare ? sono doppi
<sasa> all'interno del fiel
<busy87> sasa quali sono doppi?
<marck41> mazza e' vecchia piu di me
<marck41> si si lo so come si poartiziona
<marck41> eporco ******
<sasa> driver, kernel
<nannes> e allora le vedi le caselline sotto la scritta "format" ???
<sasa> e library path non so dove sia
<nannes> Ecco, le tue non erano segnate, proprio come in quell'immagine
<busy87> sasa i campi sono tutti vuoti?
<sasa> no
<marck41> mmmm
<nannes> Invece DEVONO essere segnate. Punto. Nient'altro da dire. Inutile continuare il discorso la soluzione te l'abbiamo data. Buona fortuna e non scassare più finché non fai questa prova
<marck41> gia
<marck41> scusatemi
<marck41> forse non erano spuntate
<marck41> mmmm
<busy87> sasa hai installato anche bumblebee-nvidia e linux-headers-generic
<sasa> sisi
<busy87> hai riavviato?
<sasa> si
<marck41> ok
<marck41> scusatemi
<sasa> non riesco a spiegartelo in chat
<sasa> non ci sarebbe un'altro modo
<sasa> cavolo
<sasa> ho due driver
<busy87> sasa come due driver?
<marck41> quindi in teoria ho fatto un avanzamento di versione
<sasa> uno : Driver=nvidia e l'altro Driver=nouveau
<marck41> giusto
<sasa> all'interno del file
<busy87> sasa metti l'asterisco davanti a nouveau oppure cancella la riga
<busy87> davanti a driver=nouveau
<sasa> ho paura
<busy87> sasa tranquillo
<sasa> devo cancellare anche Driver
<busy87> sasa si
<busy87> devi lasciare solo driver=nvidia
<busy87> sasa in KernelDriver=nvidia-current
<sasa> poi ho doppio anche KernelDriver
<sasa> cancello la riga dove c'è nouveau
<busy87> sasa elimina proprio il driver
<busy87> e cancella la riga cn nouveau
<sasa> come
<sasa> ha
<sasa> ok
<sasa> ho un paragrafetto in fondo e li c'è scritto : ##section with nouveau driver specific option, only parsed if [dricer-nouveau] Driver=nouveau KernelDriver=nouveau PMMmethod=auto xorgconffile=/etc/bumblebee/xorg.config.nouveau
<sasa> lo cancello tutto?
<busy87> sasa si
<sasa> poi sostituisco quello che mi dice la wiki
<sasa> e poi riavvio
<busy87> sasa aspè quello alla fine lascialo
<sasa> cazzo
<busy87> copia e incollalo :)
<sasa> sono con un'altro pc
<sasa> va beh ho gia fatto
<busy87> ok
<sasa> quindi cosa devo cancellare
<sasa> in quel paragrafo
<busy87> sasa nell'ultimo niente
<sasa> quindi cambio solo i dati nel primo e nell'ultimo lascio tutto nouveau
<busy87> si sasa
<sasa> ok
<sasa> poi riavvio
<busy87> si sasa
<sasa> non mi fa salvare
<busy87> sasa devi aprire il file da root
<sasa> cazzo
<sasa> copio e incollo
<busy87> sudo nano /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf
<sasa> merda è saltata la corrente
<sasa> va beh
<sasa> come faccio ad entrare con root
<busy87> sasa con sudo
<sasa> ah ok
<sasa> hai scritto prima non ho letto
<busy87> tranquillo
<sasa> come faccio a salvare, in terminale mi dice ^O salva
<busy87> sasa ctrl+x
<busy87> salva ed esci
<sasa> ok fatto
<sasa> sto riavviando
<sasa> è partito correttamente
<sasa> ora vado su terminale
<sasa> e guardo se la legge
<sasa> cannot access secondary gpu
<sasa> aborting because fallback start is disabled
<busy87> sudo /etc/init.d/bumblebeed status
<sasa> comando non trovato
<busy87> sasa sudo /etc/init.d/bumblebee status
<busy87> ?
<sasa> bumblebee is running
<busy87> ok
<sasa> secondo me bisogna abilitare qualcosa
<busy87> sasa cos'hai modificato in bumblebee.conf
<sasa> quello che mi dice la wiki
<busy87> sasa anche il LibraryPath?
<sasa> si
<busy87> era vuoto prima?
<sasa> no
<busy87> ecco
<sasa> al posto di nvidia-current ho messo nvidia-304.88
<busy87> metti nvidia-current
<busy87> anche in kernel driver metti nvidia-current
<busy87> poi controlla che quel path esista
<sasa> quale path
<busy87> quello di library path
<sasa> qual'era il comando per avviare l'applicazione da terminale
<busy87> sasa optirun
<sasa> il pc mi si spegne
<sasa> è la seconda volta
<sasa> partono le ventole e si spegne
<busy87> sasa devi riavviare bumblebee con sudo /etc/init.d/bumblebee restart
<sasa> con il surriscaldamento del pc
<busy87> mmmmm
<busy87> sasa prova a reinstallare e a seguire questo wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<sasa> faccio tutto da capo
<sasa> ?
<busy87> fai prima uninstall
<busy87> si
<busy87> sotto c'è la procedura per l'uninstall
<sasa> ok didintallati procedo alla nuova installazione
<sasa> c'è la guida in italiano, ci sono alcuni passaggi che non mi sono chiari
<sasa> scusa busy87, devo fare anche l'installazione avanzata dopo quella base?
<busy87> sasa no.. o fai una o l'altra
<sasa> ok
<sasa> potresti aiutarmi nell usage?
<sasa> dice: $ optirun [options] <application> [application-parameters]
<sasa> cosa devo mettere in options application e application-parametrs
<sasa> mi dice comando non trovato $
<sasa> ho trovato l' errore che mi dice
<sasa> Troubleshooting "Cannot access secondary GPU" error  In LTS 12.04.3, 13.04 and later, if your card seems to be inaccessible, i.e. [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) No devices detected. you need to edit the /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia (or /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nouveau if using the noveau driver) and specify the correct BusID by following the instructions therein.
<busy87> ok sasa
<busy87> sudo nano /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia
<sasa> poi?
<busy87> Option "ConnectedMonitor" metti "CRT" al posto di "DFP"
<busy87> poi sudo /etc/init.d/bumblebee restart
<busy87> e riprova cn optirun
<sasa> non c'è connected monitor
<sasa> cìè option: usedisplaydevice
<sasa> e affianco c'è scritto none
<busy87> sasa lspci ed identifica la scheda video
<busy87> trovata?
<sasa> iin 3d controller mi da nvidia 740 m
<busy87> ok sasa all'inizio della riga ci sono dei numeri
<sasa> si
<sasa> 01:00.0
<busy87> ok copia quel numero
<busy87> ok
<busy87> apri il file di prima
<busy87> /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia
<sasa> si
<busy87> con permessi di root
<sasa> si
<busy87> ed aggiungi BUsID "PCI:numero"
<sasa> in che sezione
<busy87> nel tuo caso BusID "PCI:01:00.0"
<busy87> in device
<busy87> salva e chiudi
<busy87> e poi sudo /etc/init.d/bumblebee restart
<busy87> e prova cn optirun
<sasa> ancora
<sasa> mi dal lo stesso erroe
<busy87> sasa dove hai inserito la stringa?
<sasa> in section "device"
<sasa>  dove c'è driver
<sasa> vendorname
<busy87> ok
<busy87> prova a riavviare il pc
<sasa> devo incrociare le dita?
<busy87> sasa hai scritto BusID "PCI:01:00:0"
<busy87> ?
<sasa> ho scritto BusID "PCI:01:00.0"
<busy87> sasa i due punti nn il punto
<sasa> rimedio subito
<francesco___> buona sera
<francesco___> ho problemi per installare ubuntu in taliano
<francesco___> mi appare la seguente scritta
<francesco___> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<francesco___> chi sa aiutarmi
<busy87> francesco___ hai qualche altro processo di aggiornamento aperto
<francesco___> non sasprei
<francesco___> come faccia a saperlo
<sasa> ancora lo stesso errore
<busy87> francesco___ ps aux | grep apt
<busy87> sasa hai riavviato bumblebee ?
<sasa> sudo apt-get bumblebee restart?
<busy87> sasa sudo /etc/init.d/bumblebee restart
<francesco___> appare una finestra con un sacco di scritte
<busy87> francesco___ forse hai attivato gli aggiornamenti automatici ed adesso sta aggiornando
<francesco___> root      2355  0.0  0.0  64740  2076 ?        S    06:53   0:00 sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras p7zip root      2356  0.0  1.2  89700 47500 ?        S    06:53   0:01 apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras p7zip root      2512  0.0  1.3  78516 51108 pts/2    Ss+  06:56   0:04 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 67 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra_29.0.1547.65-0ubuntu2_amd6
<sasa> comando non trovato
<francesco___> la schermaa è molto più lunga
<francesco___> per questioni di rispetto non ho scritto tutto
<busy87> sasa riavvia
<sasa> ok
<francesco___> esiste past bien???
<busy87> francesco___ stai installando  ubuntu-restricted-extras p7zip
<sasa> no mi da ancora l'errore
<busy87> sasa sempre lo stesso?
<sasa> si
<francesco___> e cosa è???
<sasa> dice anche _glapi_tls_contex
<sasa> undefined symbol
<busy87> sasa uscivano anche prima?
<sasa> si
<cristian_c> !paste | francesco___
<francesco___> il comando dovrebbe installare il pacchetto della lingua per ubuntu
<ubot-it> francesco___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesco___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6313435/
<eddigei> sera
<francesco___> questo è quello che scrive
<eddigei> ma qualcuno usa audacity? da quando ho aggiornato a ubuntu 1310 quando riproduco un file con audacity riproduce distorto
<cristian_c> francesco___, non ho seguito la vicenda. Qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> eddigei, e se lo installi in live?
<busy87> sasa nn so.. i passaggi da fare sono quelli
<francesco___> in pratica provo ad installare la lingua ma non me la installa
<cristian_c> francesco___, e come la installi?
<cristian_c> francesco___, la lingua italiana?
<sasa> sta sorgendo un'altro broblema
<francesco___> andando su lingua
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> francesco___, e cosa accade?
<francesco___> system setting lingua
<sasa> ora c'ho costantemente le ventole che girano inpazzite
<busy87> sasa cioè?
<cristian_c> e poi?
<sasa> è ogni tanto si spegne
<francesco___> va a vuoto in continuo per ora e non la installa
<sasa> come de la scheda video stesse faticando
<cristian_c> francesco___, in che senso 'va a vuoto'?
<sasa> e dopo si spegne il pc
<francesco___> non scarica il paccheto
<busy87> sasa forse bumblebee nn va molto daccordo cn il tuo pc
<cristian_c> francesco___, posta schermata
<sasa> gia'
<francesco___> e come si fa a postare la schermata
<sasa> quello che mi viene da pensare anche a me
<cristian_c> !image | francesco___
<ubot-it> francesco___: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<busy87> sasa forse ti conviene aspettare qualche aggiornamento.. ricordo che capitò anche a me un problema cn le ventole
<sasa> ma intanto bumblebee lo disinstallo ?
<sasa> anche perche' non va comunque
<busy87> se ti da prolbemi ti conviene
<sasa> penso che lo faro'
<sasa> ma se scarico da software center "driver aggiuntivi?"
<busy87> la 740m fa parte dell'ultima serie..
<sasa> e quindi?
<busy87> e forse ancora nn è pienamente compatibile
<francesco___> http://imagebin.org/274945
<francesco___> ho fatto del mio meglio
<sasa> ok
<busy87> sasa se metti i driver aggiuntivi devi mettere anche bumblebee
<sasa> ok
<busy87> puoi provare anche cn quei driver
<sasa> dai ora basta
<sasa> ti ho rotto abbastanza
<busy87> no tranquillo
<sasa> ma ti chiedo un'ultima cosa
<sasa> che pero' non c'entra molto con questo supporto
<sasa> quando inserisco im
<busy87> dimmi
<cristian_c> francesco___, non vedo nessun messaggio di errore?
<cristian_c> *.
<sasa> il cd di indtallazione di win8 per farlo partire in dual boot non me lo legge e non parte niente
<francesco___> il problema è che sta così per ore
<cristian_c> francesco___, e non hai fatto clic su Details?
<francesco___> non si clicca
<sasa> e non mi legge neanche la versione di ubuntu 12.04
<busy87> sasa controlla l'ordine di boot nel bios
<sasa> si ma vado sul bios e meto per primo il cd
<sasa> poi avvio e non parte
<sasa> fa un flash nero e trona al bios
<busy87> forse hai sbagliato a masterizzare la iso
<sasa> no
<sasa> ho fatto 2 cd
<sasa> + 1 con ubuntu 12.04
<eddigei> cristian_c, anche su un installazioen pulita mi fa la stessa cosa
<sasa> e non parte niente
<busy87> come li hai masterizzati?
<eddigei> non riesco a capire cosa puo essere
<sasa> li ho masterizzati von windows quando cle lo avevo ancora poi ho messo linux
<cristian_c> francesco___, aspetta
<sasa> ma li ho masterizzati bene perche sull'altro pc parte tutto correttamente
<cristian_c> eddigei, ah
<cristian_c> eddigei, invece con la 13.04 no?
<eddigei> prima non lo faceva
<eddigei> l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che
<eddigei> dopo l'aggiornamento lo fa
<eddigei> a te funziona?
<busy87> sasa prova a fare il boot da usb... io penso che sia un problema di cd o di lettore
<cristian_c> francesco___, ok, chiudi la finestra
<sasa> gia' fatto
<cristian_c> francesco___, dimmi quando hai fatto
<sasa> stesso risultato
<cristian_c> eddigei, aggiornamento?
<busy87> boh strano
<francesco___> fatto
<cristian_c> eddigei, in passato ho usato audacity, ora non saprei
<francesco___> chiuso
<sasa> gia' penso che portero' il pc in assistenza
<cristian_c> eddigei, comunque, non sto usando la 13.10
<sasa> e mi faro' ripristinare tutto con win 8
<cristian_c> francesco___, ok
<sasa> poi magari andro in macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> francesco___, sudo apt-get install language-pack-it language-pack-it-base language-pack-gnome-it language-pack-gnome-it-base language-support-it
<cristian_c> francesco___, in un terminale
<francesco___> questo è quello che appare da teminale
<francesco___> francesco@francesco-X550CC:~$ sudo apt-get install language-pack-it language-pack-it-base language-pack-gnome-it language-pack-gnome-it-base language-support-it [sudo] password for francesco:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sasa> grazie busy87 sei stato molto gentile, ti stimo ;) alla prossima.
<busy87> è stato un piacere
<busy87> ciao sasa
<cristian_c> francesco___, hai qualcosa di aperto?
<eddigei> qualcuno che ha la 1310 e ha audacity?
<cristian_c> eddigei, in che senso 'distorto'?
<cristian_c> eddigei, con qualunque tipo di file?
<cristian_c> che prove hai fatto?
<francesco___> em
<cristian_c> lol
<francesco___> opps sistem
<cristian_c> ?
<eddigei> apro un mp3 che normalemnet funziona con vlc per esempio
<eddigei> e quando vado in play
<francesco___> inoltre ho partizionato il disco perchè ho due sistemi operativi windows 8 e ubuntu
<eddigei> se sente tipo scuregge
<francesco___> di aperto non altro
<eddigei> non ho toccato nessun parametro
<cristian_c> eddigei, lol
<cristian_c> francesco___, cosa hai chiuso?
<cristian_c> eddigei, anche con altri formati?
<francesco___> niente
<francesco___> per ora è aperto teminale e system
<francesco___> la lingua è chiusa
<eddigei> cristian_c, si
<eddigei> ho provato con un ogg
<francesco___> di aperto ho anhe firefox
<cristian_c> francesco___, eppure, il messaggio parlava chiaro. Sicuro non hai chiuso niente rispetto al comando di prima?
<cristian_c> eddigei, quindi, stesso problema con tutti i formati?
<francesco___> ho solo chiuso la lingua
<cristian_c> francesco___, ok
<cristian_c> francesco___, riprova il comando
<francesco___> aspetta che ti mando una schermata
<cristian_c> no, prova il comando
<eddigei> cristian_c, prorpio tutti non li ho provati ma con almeno 3 formai fa cosi
<cristian_c> eddigei, lancia audacity da terminale
<cristian_c> francesco___, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | francesco___
<ubot-it> francesco___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<eddigei> cristian_c, gia ci avevo provato e in realta da un po di warnig e di errori di alsa
<eddigei> ma non saprei come sistemarli
<eddigei> ho provato pure a disinstallare e reinstallare
<francesco___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6313605/
<eddigei> e cmq con gli altri player o editor audio non ci sono problemi
<francesco___> sempre la stessa scritta
<cristian_c> eddigei, posta tutto
<eddigei> ok asp
<cristian_c> francesco___, hai commesso un errore
<francesco___> me ne sono accorto e ho riprovato ma da la stessa lingua
<cristian_c> francesco___, no, hai proprio sbagliato a digitare
<francesco___> aspetta forse ho trovato il tecnico per installare i pacchetti lingua ha utilizzato synaptyc
<francesco___> forse va in contrasto
<sin> hola,come installo un file .tar.bz2?
<francesco___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6313644/
<cristian_c> francesco___, ora leggo
<cristian_c> sin, è un archivio, lo apri
<cristian_c> francesco___, ok, hai altre cose aperte
<cristian_c> francesco___, chiudile, e ridigita il comando
<sin> aperto ma non vedo quello che devo installare
<cristian_c> sin, che devi installare?
<sin> second life
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sin, e non lo trovi nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !info second-life
<ubot-it> Package second-life does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> !info secondlife
<ubot-it> Package secondlife does not exist in saucy
<sin> no,sul sc non lo trovo
<cristian_c> sin, ma hai scaricato i sorgenti?
<sin> ho scaricato questo SecondLife-i686-3.6.9.282535 .tar.bz2
<sin> l'ho aperto  e poi...?!?!
<cristian_c> sin, ma dal sito ufficiale?
<sin> si
<cristian_c> sin, suppongo siano i sorgenti del programma
<cristian_c> sin, in tal caso, se vuoi installare il programma, devi compilare i sorgenti
<sin> ho provato varie guide ma non capisco.su usr/loca/games/secondo life c'è la cartella ma non so come andare avanti
<sin> come compilare i sorgenti?
<cristian_c> sin, eh?
<cristian_c> sin, ma che hai fatto?
<cristian_c> !sorgenti | sin
<ubot-it> sin: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<sin> ho provato l'estarzione dell'archivio da terminale ma niente
<cristian_c> sin, è questa cosa che mi lascia perplesso: 'usr/loca/games/secondo life'
<cristian_c> sin, beh, mica per forza da terminale va estratto XD
<sin> allora mi spiego.in winzozz c'è .exe .e qui?
<cristian_c> sin, si chiama windows
<sin> =
<cristian_c> sin, non so perché non sia presente nei repo ufficiali, mi sembrava che ci fosse
<cristian_c> sin, in tal caso, comunque, ti tocca installarlo da sorgenti, se proprio vuoi
<sin> come?
<cristian_c> sin, ti ho fornito un link
<cristian_c> al wiki
<sin> si
<cristian_c> sin, l'hai letto?
<cristian_c> il wiki
<sin> si sto provando afarlo
<motore> buonsera. ho problema con il lettore smart card -  072f:9000 - e la tessera della regione lombardia per accedere ai servizi sanitari.... vado sul sito, cerco di accedere e mi risponde che il lettore non è installato.....
<motore> lsusb tra l'altro mi da:   Bus 002 Device 004: ID 072f:9000 Advanced Card Systems, Ltd ACR38 AC1038-based Smart Card Reader
<motore> ho seguito le istruzioni di installazione.... ma pare che ci sia un errore.....
<motore> ho problemi con il lettore smart card......  metto su pastebin...
<cristian_c> motore, hai controllato per caso il wiki?
<motore> non riesco a trovare buone soluzoini, ho trovato un problema, ma non capisco...date per favore un'occhiata al pastebin (un attimo)
<cristian_c> motore, hai controllato per caso il wiki?
<motore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6314756/
<motore> a proposito di quell'errore che mi da  dopo  "pcsc_scan"   ho trovato questa pagina, ma non c'ho capito una mazza.....  http://ludovicrousseau.blogspot.it/2010/10/pcsc-lite-upgrade-and-ubuntu-special.html
<motore> cercando sui forum mi sembra che nessuno c'abbia capito qualcosa..... però ricordo che una volta col lettore sono riuscito ad accedere al mio fascicolo sanitario con la tessera sanitarialla lombardia.... però è capitato solo una volta.....
<cristian_c> motore, hai controllato per caso il wiki?
<motore> non ci trovo niente..... ho provato.... con 072f:9000   , con "crs"   , "con crs lombardia"..... boh..... ho trovato delle argomentazioni nei forum ma nessuno porta ad una soluzione...
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/TesseraSanitaria
<cristian_c> motore, questo pacchetto è installato: libacsccid1 ?
<morganizzo> buonasera a tutti
<cristian_c> morganizzo, complimenti per il nick
<morganizzo> grazie cristian_c
<morganizzo> oramai ci sono affezionato, ed è aderente alla mia newbaggine in ubuntu XD
<cristian_c> lol
<morganizzo> ^_^
<motore> no ba non lo trovo nemmeno su gestore pacchetti...... c'è   disponibile    " libacsccid1  "   è non è installato.
<morganizzo> nella speranza di non finire OT, qualcuno può indicarmi un buon control panel da istallare su una ubuntu minimal che sto finendo di personalizzare?
<motore> ho dato un'occhiata a quel wik iche mi hai indicato, ma non ho trovato nulla di utile.....
<cristian_c> motore, appunto, se c'è , perché non l'hai installato?
<cristian_c> morganizzo, con quale de/wm?
<motore> ok provo...
<cristian_c> :)
<motore> roberto@roberto-desktop:~$ pcsc_scan PC/SC device scanner V 1.4.18 (c) 2001-2011, Ludovic Rousseau <ludovic.rousseau@free.fr> Compiled with PC/SC lite version: 1.7.4 SCardEstablishContext: RPC transport error.
<cristian_c> motore, già installato?
<morganizzo> ho messo su e17
<cristian_c> morganizzo, mmmmmmmmmm
<motore> si, e sul sito della regione mi esce"    Per proseguire è necessario aver installato il Software CRS, aver inserito la Smartcard nel lettore e conoscere il relativo codice PIN. Chiudere tutti i browser aperti e ripetere la procedura di autenticazione con la Smartcard inserita."
<morganizzo> e te pareva che avevo scelto un qualcosa de poco supportato
<morganizzo> però sono veramente tanti anni che seguivo il progetto, mi sembrava brutto non provarlo
<motore> lsusb: Bus 002 Device 005: ID 072f:9000 Advanced Card Systems, Ltd ACR38 AC1038-based Smart Card Reader
<motore> PS: con windows funziona sto cavolo di lettore.....
<cristian_c> morganizzo, quali librerie utilizza e17?
<cristian_c> motore, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> poi pastebinna
<morganizzo> ecco, questa è na domanda alla quale devo googlare per risponderti :P
<motore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6314855/
<morganizzo> qua dice EET
<cristian_c> motore, pcscd e pcsc-tools sono installati?
<motore> installati entrambi
<cristian_c> morganizzo, credo tu possa provare a installare sia un control center per gnome che uno per kde
<morganizzo> Enlightenment Foundation Libraries (EFL) anche queste
<cristian_c> È un software gratuito ed opensource che può essere utilizzato da solo oppure assieme ad un ambiente desktop come GNOME o KDE.
<cristian_c> motore, aspetta
<cristian_c> motore, ho trovato
<cristian_c> non so se l'hai trovato anche tu
<cristian_c> !chat | passiamo di là, motore
<ubot-it> passiamo di là, motore: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<motore> grazie cristian, sono qui..... naturalmente ho già seguito la guida che sta qui:   http://www.crs.lombardia.it/ds/ccurl/681/76/Manuale%20per%20l%27installazione%20e%20la%20configurazione%20del%20Software%20CRS%20per%20Linux%20v1.2.pdf
<cristian_c> motore, non ti vedo nell'altro chan
<morganizzo> cristian_c noi possiamo continuare qui nel caso?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> morganizzo, un suggerimento te l'ho dato comunque
<cristian_c> morganizzo, se installi software dei repo, sì
<morganizzo> si, sto controllando quale dei due sia meglio
<morganizzo> anche se un control center credo valga l'altro
<morganizzo> torno subito che riavvio il pc, ho aggiornato i driver della scheda video
<morganizzo> per il momento grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> lol
<morganizzo> rieccomi
<morganizzo> fantastico, i driver nvidia-common mi hanno aumentato determinati caratteri a dismisura
<cristian_c> lol
<morganizzo> e non trovo ndo se riducono!
<morganizzo> un incubo
<morganizzo> ma cairo dock finalmente ha trovato il suo ambiente open-gl da sfruttare
<morganizzo> boh
<morganizzo> comincio a non capire ^_^
<morganizzo> cristian_c: non trovo neanche nelle impostazioni nvidia sti caratteri...
<morganizzo> ti faccio un po il quadro, ho ubuntu 13.10 istallata minimale
<morganizzo> DE enlightenment17, nel quale i caratteri sono tutti a dimensione normale
<morganizzo> quando apro chromium, la barra degli indirizzi è a corpo 70, e anche tutte le finestre di impostazioni di sistema hanno questo carattere..
<morganizzo> l'unica cosa che ho fatto è stato installare i driver nvidia
<cristian_c> uhm
<morganizzo> ti farei uno screen :P
<moris> salve
<morganizzo> salve moris
<cristian_c> morganizzo, mi sembra strano che i driver facciano questo
<mariomariella> salve a tutti, ho ubuntu server e ho installato openfire per la chat jabber, ora è uscito un nuovo pacchetto e volevo sapere come fare ad aggiornarlo all'ultima versione che è appena uscita
<mariomariella> grazie
<cristian_c> !info openfire
<ubot-it> Package openfire does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> !info open-fire
<ubot-it> Package open-fire does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> mariomariella, ma parli di un programma?
<mariomariella> @cristian_c in che senso?
<cristian_c> openfire
<mariomariella> cristian_c: si è un programma installato sul server
<cristian_c> mariomariella, ma sei sicuro che sia presente nei repo ufficiali
<mariomariella> cristian_c: non credo
<mariomariella> cristian_c: ci sia
<mariomariella> cristian_c: però penso che ci sia un procedimento per aggiornare i programmi no? (quelli non in repo) tipo devo scaricarlo e sovrascriverlo, ecc boh
<cristian_c> mariomariella, mi dispiace, qui non forniamo supporto a versioni di software non presenti nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<mariomariella> cristian_c: avevo trovato qui supporto la prima volta che l'avevo installato .....
<cristian_c> non posso farci nulla
<mariomariella> bha
<mariomariella> fanculo
<cristian_c> mariomariella, sempre libero di andare in un altro chan
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-20
<Rastart> spetta non ricordo se..
<Rastart> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Rastart> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ModalitaDiRipristino
<mormoros> salve ubot
<mormoros> il sistema non credo sia danneggiato , si avvia
<Rastart> ecco quando non c'è nessuno puoi sempre contare su ubotto
<Rastart> si ma il fatto che si avvii non vuoldire che è tutto ok dal momento che hai un problema.
<Rastart> aspetta che per spremermi le meningi c'ho bisogno di un momento di raccoglimento io.
<Rastart> TORNO SUBITO.
<Rastart> senti ti prego entra in #ubuntu
<Rastart> prova a chiedere li :P
<Rastart> è piu pratico che domandare a me credo.
<Rastart> che c'ho pure i problemi di autostima
<Rastart> E' consigliato effettuare il ripristino dell'installazione nei seguenti casi:
<Rastart>     Quando si effettua un pesante cambiamento dell'hardware del PC, ad esempio la sostituzione della scheda madre, e il sistema presente su disco non si avvia perché non riesce a riconoscere le periferiche.
<Rastart>     Quando l'utente che utilizza ed amministra il sistema ha modificato file importanti per il corretto funzionamento del sistema stesso e non sa come correggere i danni fatti utilizzando la modalità di ripristino (recovery mode).
<Rastart> il secondo caso sembra proprio il tuo. magari risolvi. perchè non provi a risolvere col link che ti ho mandato?
<Rastart> beh vado a nanna anche io buonanotte ubunti.
<mormoros> ciao buona notte
<Rastart> beh ti auguro di risolvere il tuo problema presto..scusa se fuggo così ma devo realmente andare a dormire comunque non ti saprei essere di aiuto piu di così credo..
<Rastart> spero che almeno ti sono servito a qualcosa amatorialmente parlando buon grattacapo notte.
<Rastart> scusa.
<Rastart> ci stavo pensando magari non ti sei spiegato bene. cosa intendi per dischi? hard disk?
<Rastart> cerchi quelli? avevi messo un collegamento all'hard disk nella home e non lo trovi piu? beh non hai mica perso tutti i dati
<mormoros> si
<Rastart> e non serve ripristinare niente.
<mormoros> i dischi gli vedo in dev/ sdb sdc sdd
<mormoros> ma se pure gli monto d'altra parte non vedo il contenuto
<Rastart> intanto dai un occhiata qui
<Rastart> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DrivesAndPartitions
<Rastart> dato che siamo dilettanti entrambi potresti cercare di collaborare,che ne dici?
<Rastart> :P
<Rastart> aiutami ad aiutarti.
<Rastart> :D
<Rastart> senti devo proprio andare.  che stanotte non c'ho proprio tempo.. domani ho da fare. spero di esserti stato piu utile di prima.
<mormoros> grazie  a presto
<mormoros> buona notte
<Rastart> notte, a presto.
<mormoros> buon giorno
<mormoros> ho cancellato un utente che aveva come directory personale la ./home
<mormoros> su questa home avevo montato 3 dischi
<mormoros> per errore da webmin ho cancellato l'utente
<mormoros> e  i suoi file
<mormoros> sono scomparsi anche i tre dischi
<mormoros> oltre alla home
<mormoros> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<akis24> giorno
<testadicane> ma quale differenza c e tra ubuntu 10 e 10.o
<testadicane> 14
<testadicane> tra il 14.10 e il 14.04 LTS
<akis24> testadicane:  ultima versione ancora per pochi giorni è la 14.04.1  la 10.04 non è piu' supportata
<testadicane> come mai e chi tiene la vecchia vers deve mettere la nuova?
<akis24> !chat | testadicane
<ubot-it> testadicane: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> ola
<skulls91> salve ragazzi quando avvio il pc con ubuntu mi da sempre questa schrmata e dopo un po si avvia il pc
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> skulls91, questa schermata?
<skulls91> e non ricodo come allegare l immagine
<skulls91> con quale sito
<glpiana> !image | skulls91
<ExPBoy> !image
<ubot-it> skulls91: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<skulls91> http://i.imgur.com/Suh5znf.jpg
<skulls91> ho un problema alla scheda video commutabile del pc infatti se modifico i driver mi fa sempre schermo nero ...sara per questo che mi da quest errore?
<skulls91> ragazzi e caduta la linea e non so se qualcuno mi ha risp
<glpiana> skulls91, che versione di ubuntu hai, che driver utilizzi, riesci mai ad avviare il pc?
<skulls91> adesso si
<skulls91> pero l altra volta un ragazzo in chat mi fece modificare i driver della scheda video e si impunto il pc
<skulls91> e scelsi di formattare tutto
<glpiana> skulls91, in che chat? e soprattutto, puoi risponderw anche alle altre domande?
<skulls91> uso ubuntu 14.04  i driver sono quelli consigliati da ubuntu  e il pc adesso parte
<glpiana> skulls91, quindi spiegami quale è il problema in queste condizioni
<skulls91> il problema e che a quando il pc non da l errore parte a schermo nero e non posso fare niente...
<francesco94> salve ubuntu non mi fa più ad accedere all disco fisso del pc mi da un errore Error mounting /dev/sda4 at /media/francesco/Acer: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda4" "/media/francesco/Acer"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<francesco94> Failed to mount '/dev/sda4': Operation not permitted
<francesco94> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<francesco94> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<francesco94> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<skulls91> vorrei solo capire il problema..perche alla fine quando parte a schermo nero riavvio o non ho problemi..
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ExPBoy> ne
<Martis> Salve
<Martis> Avrei una domanda
<jester-> Martis: falla
<Martis> ho scaricato un tema e ho creato la cartella .themes e ho estratto il tema dentro la cartella adesso come lo imposto?
<jester-> Martis: unity?
<akis24> Martis: magari da impostioni > aspetto
<Martis> l'ho installato unity non so usarlo
<jester-> Martis: uunity è l'ambiente grafico, barra sulla sinistra?
<Martis> no ho capito
<jester-> Martis: hai la barra a sinstra sul desktop?
<Martis> no
<jester-> Martis: apri un terminale
<jester-> Martis: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION cosa risponde
<Martis> lubuntu
<jester-> Martis: allora segui l'indicazione di akis24 <akis24> Martis: magari da impostioni > aspetto
<akis24> Martis: Menù → Preferenze → Personalizza aspetto e stile su lubuntu
<Martis> ma non compare il tema che ho messo
<jester-> Martis: seve essere un thema lubuntu compatibile se non lo vede non lo è
<Martis> dove posso trovarli? in pratica mi serverebbe un tema simile al red hat
<jester-> Martis: cerca con gogol
<Martis> il procedimento qual'è
<jester-> Martis: cerchi con google il procedinemto è quallo che h ai detto d oaver fatto
<jester-> quello*
<Martis> mi dice accesso negato quando vado per inserire il tema nella cartella /usr/share/themes
<jester-> Martis: lo devi metter nella .theme nella home
<jester-> è nascosta
<Martis> ah
<Martis> ctr h
<jester-> viusalizza i file nascosti nel file manager
<Martis> lo devo estrarre ?
<jester-> <Martis> ho scaricato un tema e ho creato la cartella .themes e ho estratto il tema dentro la cartella adesso come lo imposto?
<jester-> prendi in giro?
<Martis> si  ma non lo legge
<jester-> non è compatibile
<akis24> Martis:  entra qui #ubuntu-it-chat
<h_boyz> Buongiorno, Firefox non visualizza più le pagine ,ubu 14.04 allego screenshot, http://i.imgur.com/oC3Pdrd.png
<glpiana> h_boyz, chiudi firefox, in un terminale scrivi: mv .mozilla  .mozilla_old            e poi riavvia firefox e vedi se va
<h_boyz> glpiana, fatto, ma stesso problema
<glpiana> h_boyz, solo sulla pagina di google o anche su altre?
<h_boyz> glpiana, solo su google
<h_boyz> glpiana, almeno sembrerebbe
<h_boyz> glpiana, http://i.imgur.com/n94C59m.png
<h_boyz> who nannes
<glpiana> h_boyz, allora controlla le tue impostazioni di google. hai un altro browser?
<glpiana> !chat | h_boyz
<ubot-it> h_boyz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<h_boyz> glpiana, si chrome e funziona correttamente
<glpiana> h_boyz, mi pare strana sta cosa. guarda che estensioni hai in firefox
<h_boyz> glpiana, ok, poi ti faccio sapere
<h_boyz> glpiana, Grazie infinite per adesso
<Guest52893> Ciao a tutti, volevo chiedere un informazione, vorrei installare ubuntu nel mio pc, ho un vecchio hp compaq nx 7300 che versione mi consigliate?
<jester-> Guest52893: lubuntu
<jester-> se non supporta lubuntu è da discarica
<Guest52893> ok ora provo con lubuntu grazie
<Sbavoz> Buon giorno
<glpiana> !ciao | Sbavoz
<ubot-it> Sbavoz: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Sbavoz> cì+ qualcuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | Sbavoz
<ubot-it> Sbavoz: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Sbavoz> ma sei un bot glpiana?
<glpiana> Sbavoz, se hai un problema esponilo, se vuoi chiacchierare passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Sbavoz> ok
<hiei1983> ciao, si può impostare brasero in modo da poter aprire più sessioni del programma?
<hiei1983> volevo mettere a confronto 2 o 3 compilation affiancate, come faccio ogni tanto con nero burning
<hiei1983> inoltre non ho capito come mai a fine disco mi da la media di velocità a 27x se gli metto velocità di scrittura a 12x.... burna a velocità massima a prescindere dal settaggio a 12x per caso?
<glpiana> hiei1983, se tu riapri il programma da menu quando una sessione è gà aperta che cosa fa?
<hiei1983> nella barra in basso spunta Avvio di brasero in corso, dopo un po' scompare
<glpiana> hiei1983, stavo guardando la man page ma non vedo opzioni per aprire più sessioni
<hiei1983> ah ok, quindi come pensavo non è possibile farlo
<hiei1983> riguardo alla velocità di scrittura come mai sembra ignorare i 12x? non ci ho fatto caso durante le scorse masterizzate ma nelle ultima dava una media di velocità intorno al 26-28x
<hiei1983> coi cd almeno, dvd non ne ho provati a masterizzare ancora
<akis24> hiei1983: e il cd inserito che velocita' permetteva in scrittura ?
<hiei1983> da 12x fino a 52x se ricordo bene
<hiei1983> di mio masterizzo sempre al minimo
<hiei1983> anche 8x se posso xD
<akis24> hiei1983: comunque non ha scritto al massimo .. credo dipenda piu' dal disco che dal soft la velocita' di scrittura ..
<hiei1983> capito
<akis24> hiei1983:  il software legge le caratteristiche del disco e poi di conseguenza agisce ha scritto a 27x su un disco che in teoria permette 52x
<hiei1983> ah capito
<hiei1983> ma se uno vuole scrivere a meno?
<hiei1983> non può?
<glpiana> hiei1983, a che pro?
<akis24> hiei1983: credo di si ma avrebbe poco senso   la ferrari si compra per andare in strada  non per usarla in cortile  :)
<glpiana> scusa la curiosità
<hiei1983> beh, a velocità maggiori, maggiori probabilità di errori o dati mal scritti, lo sanno tutti eh
<glpiana> akis24, se per cortile hai il parco di monza... :D
<hiei1983> i cd masterizzati a 40x dopo un po' li buoi buttare nel cesso di solito
<akis24> lol glpiana
<hiei1983> ahaha che cortile bello sarebbe
<glpiana> hiei1983, son leggende metropolitane
<glpiana> hiei1983, magari se vai al massimo della velocità o cerchi di forzare oltre la velocità sostenuta dal supporto
<hiei1983> vabè sarebbe da stupidi andare oltre
<hiei1983> di solito anzi neanche spunterebbe
<glpiana> hiei1983, in ogni caso il tuo hardware ha delle specifiche. prender eun 52x per farlo scrivere a 12 che senso ha? temi che le specifiche non siano corrette?
<hiei1983> come ho detto prima ho sempre evitato di far scrivere a velocità troppo elevate per evitare complicazioni nella lettura dei dati, e tanti anni fa a volte mi è successo
<hiei1983> e francamente 2 min o 13 min poco mi importa, devo copiare dei dati, non infrangere la velocità del suono con la velocità
<hiei1983> asd
<hiei1983> cmq la ferrari in strada nn la usi al massimo
<hiei1983> la usi a 4x
<hiei1983> asd
<hiei1983> devi andare in un circuito per usarla al massimo
<hiei1983> neanchei n autostrada puoi usarla al massimo
<hiei1983> non senza morire intendo
<SBavoz> qualcuno sa dirmi come abilitare l'opzione di scegliere le finestre di lavoro come c'èra nella vecchia versione?(nella vecchia gia era nella barra preferiti)
<SBavoz> qualcuno sa dirmi come abilitare l'opzione di scegliere le finestre di lavoro come c'èra nella vecchia versione?(nella vecchia gia era nella barra preferiti)
<glpiana> SBavoz, scrivi solo una volta per cortesia
<SBavoz> ok
<glpiana> SBavoz, e poi dacci dei dettagli, tipo che interfaccia grafica utilizzi
<SBavoz> ?
<SBavoz> interfaccia grafica?
<SBavoz> allora io ho scaricato ubuntu
<SBavoz> era la 10.4
<glpiana> SBavoz, SBavoz e l'hai scaricata 4 anni fa. poi cos'è successo?
<SBavoz> e nella barra preferiti c'èra il disegna di 4 finestre lo aprivo e mi faceva scegliere qualke usare delle 4 ora su questra versione non fa
<SBavoz> non lo ho scaricato 4 anni fa un mio amico mi ha dato il cd
<SBavoz> lo ho messo ieri
<glpiana> SBavoz, la 10.4 o la 14.04?
<SBavoz> la 10.4 ma ora ho la 14.04
<glpiana> SBavoz, ieri il tuo amico ti ha messo la 10.4 e oggi tu hai la 14.04?
<SBavoz> si
<SBavoz> perchp c'èra una cosa che me lo faceva aggiornare se volevo
<glpiana> SBavoz, quindi tu hai scaricato e installato la 14.04
<SBavoz> si
<SBavoz> ma per 3 minuti ho avuto la 10.04
<glpiana> SBavoz, quinid la 10.4 non c'entra nulla
<SBavoz> ALLORA Io ho installato la 10.4 poi quando lo ho riacceso mi ha detto vuoi fare l'aggiornamento e gli ho detto si ma mentre faceva potevo usarlo e avevo visto questa opzione
<glpiana> SBavoz, dalla 104 alla 14.04 non esiste alcun aggiornamento. magari avevi la 12.04. ma comuqnue non c'entra nulla
<glpiana> ora tu hai la 14.04 e vorresti poter usare il selettore delle aree di lavoro se ho capito bene
<SBavoz> si
<glpiana> SBavoz, ora ti chiedo, nella tua attuale visualizzazione, hai la barra delle applicazioni a sinistra?
<SBavoz> si
<glpiana> SBavoz, oki, dammi un minuto
<SBavoz> ok grazie
<glpiana> SBavoz, io uso un'altra interfaccia per cui cerca di metterci un po' di fanatsia. anzitutto apri le impostazioni di sistema
<SBavoz> ok
<glpiana> SBavoz, vedi se c'è la voce aspetto
<SBavoz> ok ci sono andato ora?
<glpiana> SBavoz, c'è la scheda comportamento?
<SBavoz> si ora?
<glpiana> SBavoz, se sai prendere e mandare una schermata fallo, se no, leggi e cerca spazi di lavoro o roba simile
<glpiana> !image | SBavoz
<ubot-it> SBavoz: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<SBavoz> fatto grazie
<SBavoz> ho fatto
<SBavoz> c'èra scritto abilita spazi di lavoro
<SBavoz> e funzione tutto
<SBavoz> come si fa uno screenshot?
<akis24> SBavoz:  grazie glpiana  sta' leggendo al tuo posto per risolvere ..
<akis24> !image | SBavoz
<ubot-it> SBavoz: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> SBavoz, non serve la schermata se hai risolto
<SBavoz> ok
<SBavoz> comunque vorrei sapere come si fa uno screenshot ;P
<akis24> SBavoz: te l'abbiamo indicato gia'
<SBavoz> quando?
<akis24> [15:44:07] <akis24> !image | SBavoz
<akis24> [15:44:07] <@ubot-it> SBavoz: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<SBavoz> no io dico come fare uno screenshot ke salva l'immagin e sul computer
<akis24> SBavoz: di solito dal menu accessori > istantanea
<SBavoz> dove è il menu accessori?
<SBavoz> vabbe vedo dopo ora devo andare ciao
<aiutooo> ehi ciao
<aiutooo> ce qualcuno ?
<glpiana> ciao
<aiutooo> ho dei problemi con l'istallazione di ubuntu qualcuno puo darmi una mano ?
<glpiana> aiutooo, spieg aper bene che problema hai e chi sa aiutarti ti aiuta
<aiutooo> allora ho scaricato ISO di ubuntu e messo nella pennina con il programma apposta, riavvio e compare la schermata per istallare ubuntu, ma quando lo clicco mi dice " ubnentry1: file not found
<aiutooo> ho un windows 7, core i 3, i parametri di sistema rientrano se non sbaglio
<glpiana> aiutooo, controlla che l'md5sum della iso sia corretto e poi rifai la penna
<glpiana> !md5 | aiutooo
<ubot-it> aiutooo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<glpiana> !winusb | aiutooo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<glpiana> !usbwin | aiutooo
<ubot-it> aiutooo: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<aiutooo> cosa è l'md5sum ? come facci oavedere se e corretto ?
<glpiana> leggi sopra
<aiutooo> okey grazie !
<pa> quando mi e' spuntato il popup di gvfs per cosa fare con la fotocamera appena attaccata mi sono sbagliato e ho premuto niente, e anche "fai sempre questo". Come faccio per rimuovere questo default?
<Democrito> CIao! C-[ qualcuno_
<Democrito> Scusatemi la scrittura in caratteri americani >(
<edosuperstar> Buonasera, dovrei chiedere un aiutino a chi si intende di compatibilità driver con ubuntu. Ho un pc packard bell un po' vecchiotto con 1 giga di ram e un processore intel centrino duo. Volevo passare a ubuntu. Siccome per quel pc i driver sono solo per windows, volevo chiedere se qualcuno sa se ubuntu ha già incorporati i driver per il funzionament
<edosuperstar> o dell'hardware del pc (es scheda video, scheda audio, ecc..). Grazie in anticipo per la risposta
<edosuperstar> Buonasera, dovrei chiedere un aiutino a chi si intende di compatibilità driver con ubuntu. Ho un pc packard bell un po' vecchiotto con 1 giga di ram e un processore intel centrino duo. Volevo passare a ubuntu. Siccome per quel pc i driver sono solo per windows, volevo chiedere se qualcuno sa se ubuntu ha già incorporati i driver per il funzionament
<edosuperstar> o dell'hardware del pc (es scheda video, scheda audio, ecc..). Grazie in anticipo per la risposta
<SBavoz> WE
<del23> salve
<del23> ce nessuno
<cybernova> !nessuno | del23
<ubot-it> del23: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<del23> ok qualcuno se ne intende di come mettere il proprio file html su internet perche non ci sono riuscito cioe se digito l ip locale tutto va bene riesco a vedere la pagina ma se digito l ip pubblico no
<cybernova> !chat | del23
<ubot-it> del23: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lollo1991> ce qualcuno
<RosaFrancia> ciao ho appena installato ubuntu e non so come posso installare il mio plotter refine EH721U!!! qualcuno può aiutarmi??? grazie
<lollo1991> scusate la domanda banale ma quando cerco di aprire un file run me lo apre con gedit come faccio a farglielo aprire direttamente al terminale
<Nuovo> ciao
<bobbi34> problema installazione xubuntu da dvd su pc
<bobbi34> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<jester-> RosaFrancia: controlla in impostazioni sistema dalle parti di tastiera e mouse se lo rileva
<jester-> se no la vedo dura
<jester-> esponga
<bobbi34> volevo installare in dual boot xubuntu su pc abbastanza vecchio. ho masterizzato il dvd ma quando vado ad accendere il pc
<bobbi34> mi da errore e parte xp
<jester-> bobbi34: settato il bios per far partire il dvd?
<bobbi34> si
<bobbi34> addirittura ho messo come ultimo step l'hd
<jester-> bobbi34: che erore da
<bobbi34> pxe-e61: Media test failure, check cable
<jester-> bobbi34: cetra PAE?
<jester-> bobbi34: o lettore ciucco o dvd fatto male
<bobbi34> pxe-m0f:exiting broadcm PXE ROM
<jester-> bobbi34: non è che hai copiato la iso per carso anzjchè scriverla?
<bobbi34> nono l'ho masterizzata con power2go
<jester-> bobbi34: al di la di cosa usi la iso va scritta non copiata tal quale
<jester-> !iso | bobbi34
<ubot-it> bobbi34: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> bobbi34: guarda nel dvd cosa c'è
<bobbi34> il file iso
<jester-> bobbi34: ci credo che non pate
<jester-> leggi la guida lincata sopra
<bobbi34> mancano tutti i file
<jester-> non manca niente hai copiato il file invece che scrivere la iso
<bobbi34> secondo me l'ho masterizzata perchè ho usato un programma che masterizza file iso, ho selezionato il file da masterizzare e ho fatto "Masterizza"
<bobbi34> cmq adesso provo con la guida sopra poi vi dico.. grazie comunque
<bobbi34> adesso va ;) grazie mille
<sacarde__> dove inserisco i parametri da passare al caricamento di un modulo?
<krabador> sacarde__, grub
<sacarde__> grub?
<krabador> parametri del kernel ?
<sacarde__> no no
<krabador> sacarde__, dimmi
<sacarde__> parametri da passare al caricamento di un modulo
<krabador> modprobe
<sacarde__> in automatico
<sacarde__> all'avvio
<sacarde__>  /etc/modules ?
<krabador> etc/modprobe.d
<lol> salve un informazione, cambiando interfaccia grafica di ubuntu oltre la grafica stessa cosa cambia?
<sacarde__> e' una dir, no?
<krabador> sacarde__, si, devi creare il conf li dentro
<sacarde__> ma sul wiki non c'e' nulla? un esempio?
<sacarde__> non ho trovato nulla
<krabador> lol, fondamentalmente che potrbbero mischiartisi un po' di elementi di uno e dell'altro
<lol> che intendi krabador
<krabador> lol,  per il resto la base è la stessa
<krabador> sacarde__, devi creare in file di configurazione li dentro
<krabador> dove dici al modulo , di fare quello che vuoi fargli fare
<sacarde__> ma devo mettere il nome del moduloi anche in /etc/modules ?
<lol> krabador per me è come se stai parlando arabo
<Aleks__> ciao, vorrei cambiare desktop enviroment, al momento ho montato la 14.04 con Unity, vorrei provare GNOME, non trovo una guida però, sapreste indirizzarmi?
<krabador> Aleks__, allora, puoi installarlo anche nell'installazione che stai usando
<krabador> Aleks__, ma ti consiglio di reinstallare direttamente la derivata con l'ambiente grafico che hai scelto di usare
<Aleks__> krabador, dici che dà problemi?
<JumX> Ciao a tutti
<krabador> Aleks__, no, problemi di per se, no, ma ti si uniranno le applicazioni di base , dei 2 ambienti
<krabador> Aleks__, creando un po' di confusione
<krabador> Aleks__, cosa che si puo' sistemare, se installi direttamente la derivata con l'ambiente che vuoi usare, diciamo che fai molto prima
<Aleks__> krabador, la confusione nel mio pc c'è già, la notte fonda abuso dell'account di root, c'è un modo per ripristinare al filesystem nativo? mi sa che dovevo prendere precauzioni prima.. :D
<krabador> Aleks__, smanettone :D
<krabador> !ripristino | Aleks__
<ubot-it> Aleks__: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> segui questa, con il supporto di installazione del 14.04
<Aleks__> krabador, lol, ascolta, ho installato il pacchetto gnome-shell, devo riavviare la macchina o switchare un impostazione per passare a gnome?
<krabador> Aleks__, puoi fare entrambi
<krabador> se riavvii è meglio
<krabador> Aleks__, puoi mandare sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<Aleks__> krabador, riavvio, grazie di tutto, buona serata :) appena finisco, faccio ritornare umano il mio harddisk
<Aleks__> ?
<Aleks__> riavvio e ritorno un attimo
<loller> salve, è gia la quarta volta che scarico e provo a istallare ubuntu e non riesco, spero possiate aiutarmi senno abbandono l'intendo, ho un windows 7, ho scaricato ubuntu dal sito, e con apposito programma unetbootin ho messo il programma nella pennina, riavvio il pc e mi viene la schermata di istallazione ma esce continuamente la scritta ....ubnent
<loller> ry1_ file not foud
<loller> found*
<loller> sapete darmi una risposta ?
<cristian_c> loller, hai controllato la .iso?
<loller> come faccio ? e poi ne ho scaricate 4, anche diverse fra loro prese dal sito di ubuntu
<cristian_c> loller, quali hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> !md5 | loller
<ubot-it> loller: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<loller> ubuntu 14.04.1 (lts) quello della versione della comunita e il 12
<JumX> ciao loller come hai partizionato il disco ?
<loller> non l'ho partizionato nei siti mi dicevano semplicemente di metterlo nella pennina e farlo partire e poi avrei fatto tutto da li
<akis24> sera
<JumX> Io di solito mi preparo una partizione vuota  e poi lancio l'installe di ubuntu e installo tutto nella partizione vuota
<loller> ma il problema e che quando lancio l'istalle di ubuntu, mi da errore e non mi fa cloccare nessuna delle opsioni, ne la versione di prova ne l'istallazione
<loller> cliccare, opzioni*
<loller> nessuna soluzione ?
<akis24> loller: che problema hai ?
<loller> quando cerco di istallare ubuntu mi da l'errore file not found
<loller> sia se clicco la prova di ubuntu, che l'istallazione o altro
<akis24> loller:  disco live o usbcosa hai creato ? su che sistema sei ?
<akis24> usb cosa*
<cristian_c> loller, bene , controlla l'iso della 14.04
<loller> su windows 7, l'ho messo su usb
<loller> ma e la 4 iso che scarico, e non so come controllarla, come si fa ?
<akis24> loller: che programma hai usato ?
<cristian_c> loller, ti ho postato il link
<cristian_c> loller, guarda sopra
<cristian_c> <ubot-it> loller: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<loller> okey provo adesso
<loller> unetbootin comunque è il programma che ho usato
<akis24> !usbwin | loller
<ubot-it> loller: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> loller, ma in che modo avevi formattato la usb?
<loller> ho provato  winMd5Sum e dice che i codici sono differenti cosa vuol dire ?
<loller> l'ho formattata manualmente, in fat32 ma quando ho messo l'iso
<cristian_c> ok
<loller> appare come istallazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> loller, vuol dire che si è corrotta
<cristian_c> loller, riscaricala
<loller> l'iso ?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> loller, con tutte e quattro?
<cristian_c> <loller> ho provato  winMd5Sum e dice che i codici sono differenti cosa vuol dire ?
<loller> che ho guardato se il file era ammodo, ma apparentemente non lo è, cera scritto in uno dei tuoi link che a volte nel dowload ci possono essere errori e con quel programma potevo controllare
<cristian_c> loller, sì, ma hai riscontrato la stessa cosa con tutte e quattro le .iso=?
<loller> no una coincide
<loller> cioe il codice e giusto come quello che ce scritto nel sito
<cristian_c> quale?
<loller> trusty-desktop-amd64
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> loller, hai un pc a 64 bit?
<cristian_c> *con processore
<loller> si
<cristian_c> loller, hai provato sulla usb quella?
<loller> si riprovo adesso sperando che vadi
<loller> ma siamo sicuri che non sbaglio un passaggio o ho dimenticato qualcosa ? ho scaricato il programma, messo su pennina, abilitato la pennina come prima cosa da attivare e parte l'istallazione ma da errore
<loller> non e che mi sono dimenticato qualcosa?
<akis24> loller:  che metti su penna scherzi?
<cristian_c> loller, ma non è meglio se provi prima in live?
<cristian_c> loller, poi ha ragione akis24
<cristian_c> loller, è la iso che deve andare su usb
<akis24> loller: il file lascialo sul pc apri il programma seleziona il file e lo trasferira' su usb ..
<auguriubuntudall> auguri ubuntuniani
<cristian_c> non il programma
<akis24> auguriubuntudall: ?
<loller> quale file ? io metto l'iso nella pennina attraverso il programma, ma l'iso rimane sul pc, e poi riavvio il pc e si attiva
<akis24> loller: non devi metter il file .iso sulla usb
<akis24> loller: selezionalo dal pc e dopo aver selezionato la usb  avvii il programma
<cristian_c> loller, nel senso, è il programma che la mette sull'usb
<cristian_c> mi sono spiegato meglio
<kodemna> salve io vorrei installare git su linux mint ma quando inserisco dal terminale sudo apt-get install git ricevo un errore(kodeman@kodeman-Aspire-5750G ~ $ sudo apt-get install git
<kodemna> [sudo] password for kodeman:
<kodemna> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<kodemna> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<kodemna> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<kodemna> È utile eseguire "apt-get -f install" per correggere questi problemi:
<kodemna> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<akis24> bene cosi ubot -it
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> vai avanti lol
<loller> si lo so che è il programma che la mette sull'usb
<cristian_c> che poi linux mint c'entra come i cavoli a merenda con questo canale
<loller> boh, io provo l'ultima volta se non funziona pace non lo istallero allora...
<cristian_c> loller, ripeto, prova prima in live
<cristian_c> loller, non andare ad installare subito
<akis24> kodeman:  chiedi su #linuxmint-it  questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> loller, di che pc si tratta?
<loller> acer
<cristian_c> loller, quale acer?
<loller> aspire 5750G
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> loller, beh, per sicurezza, fai con universal usb installer
<cristian_c> la iso a 64 bit
<paolo3> salve
<kodeman> come installare git su linux mint?
<Pierpaolo> non riesco ad accedere come utente (ubuntu)
<cristian_c> Pierpaolo, cioè?
<cristian_c> sei entrato come guest?
<vox_> CIAO
<Pierpaolo> cristian_c, ora sono come ospite. se inserisco la password sparisce lo schermo per un attimo e poi mi ritorna la schermata di login
<cristian_c> Pierpaolo, da quando?
<Pierpaolo> cristian_c, da 5 minuti
<cristian_c> e nel frattempo avevi fatto qualcosa?
<Pierpaolo> l'ultima cosa che ho cercato di fare è stato lanciare, da terminale vlc come amministratore (con il comando: gksu vlc) e poi (gksu startx)..... ci ho provato perche con avidemux mi funzionava
<Pierpaolo> cristian_c, l'ultima cosa che ho cercato di fare è stato lanciare, da terminale vlc come amministratore (con il comando: gksu vlc) e poi (gksu startx)..... ci ho provato perche con avidemux mi funzionava
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> beh, gksu startx
<cristian_c> come mai?
<Pierpaolo> cristian_c, perchè avevo modificato dei film usando avidemux lanciato da terminale con "gksu" (in modo da poter impostare lo spegnimento a fine lavoro) e poi non mi faceva aprire i film modificati. So che ho fatto una sciocchezza ma ora hai idea di come posso rimediare?
<cristian_c> Pierpaolo, secondo me dovresti entrare in recovery
<cristian_c> e controllare i permessi dei file
<Pierpaolo> cristian_c, hai ragione. ma ormai quel che è fatto è fatto. Hai idea di come rimediare?
<Pierpaolo> cristian_c come si faa entrare in recovery e di quali file devo controllare i permessi?
<cristian_c> Pierpaolo, dal grub
<cristian_c> Pierpaolo, presumbilmente quelli di sistema
<cristian_c> ora vado
<cristian_c> notte
<Testadicane> ciao
<Testadicane> chi mi aiuta
<Testadicane> il mouse si blocca quando provo ad inserire la versione di prova
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-21
<glpiana> ola
<testadicane> ciao
<testadicane> help
<glpiana> !aiuto | testadicane
<ubot-it> testadicane: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<testadicane> ho una scheda madre asus M5A97 am3+ quando inserisco il disco di ubuntu nel lettore si avvia ma non funziona la freccia del mouse
<testadicane> al contrario della tastiera
<glpiana> testadicane, mouse usb o ps/2?
<testadicane> usb
<glpiana> testadicane, scollegalo e ricollegalo
<testadicane> gia fatto
<testadicane> nel bios ho anche impostato ide /ahci
<testadicane> e non e' legato alla memoria iommu
<testadicane> secondo voi dovrei fare il default del bios e formattare l hard disk?
<testadicane> Dite che siete dei cervelloni qua none vedo manco mezzo
<testadicane> 1/2
<testadicane> vi bloccate come la freccia del mio mouse
<glpiana> testadicane, anzitutto vedi di avere un po' di pazienza
<testadicane> ahahha
<glpiana> testadicane, se sei venuto per avere un aiuto aspetta che qualcuno abbia il tempo da edicarti
<glpiana> testadicane, se sei venuto a trollare puoi anche andartene
<glpiana> testadicane, che versione di ubuntu stai provando?
<testadicane> siete fissati con sti troll
<testadicane> non so che versione e l ho scaricato 2 anni fa
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> testadicane, allora fai una cosa furba, scarcati una versione recente e poi ne riparliamo
<glpiana> !release | testadicane
<ubot-it> testadicane: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<testadicane> se magari mi dai il sito originale
<glpiana> testadicane, è quello. se magari ci dai un taglio...
<testadicane> per creare il boot da usb cosa devo usare?
<testadicane> perche non ho cd
<glpiana> testadicane, da windows o da linux?
<testadicane> da windows
<testadicane> 7
<glpiana> !usbwin | testadicane
<ubot-it> testadicane: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<testadicane> ok grazie
<testadicane> ma il secondo link error 404
<testadicane> ho usato rufus ma non andava
<glpiana> testadicane, funzionano tutti i link. riprova
<testadicane> 404: Page not found.
<testadicane> Sorry, we couldn’t find that page.
<testadicane> 404: Page not found.
<testadicane> Sorry, we couldn’t find that page.
<testadicane> 404 page no found
<ExPBoy> chissà che ha scritto
<ExPBoy> funzionano tutti confermo
<glpiana> bah
<testadicane> volevo chiedere una cosa
<glpiana> chiedi pure
<testadicane> se ubuntu riesce a leggere Steam
<glpiana> testadicane, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Steam
<testadicane> con tutti i giochi che ho caricati
<testadicane> ma è un casino
<glpiana> -.-
<faust> lol
<ExPBoy> testadicane, non sei obbligato ad usare ubuntu
<glpiana> ExPBoy, +1
<ExPBoy> eh
<testadicane> non ha senso smanettare con ubuntu la vita e' breve
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<testadicane> ubot sii piu elastico
<glpiana> testadicane, questo è un canale di supporto. se vuoi chiacchierare passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<testadicane> con la versione  14.04 .1 dovrebbe funzionare il mouse?
<glpiana> testadicane, l'unico modo per saperlo è provare
<testadicane> gia
<sacarde> ciao
<glpiana> !ciao | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sacarde> ho un dubbio
<sacarde> per far caricare un modulo + eventuali parametri, in modo automatico
<sacarde> devo usare /etc/modules ?
<sacarde> o /etc/modprobe.d/.....conf ?
<glpiana> sacarde, sì, e controlla anche che non sia blacklistato
<glpiana> sacarde, la prima che hai detto
<sacarde> scrivo nomemodulo + parametri ?
<sacarde> da qui: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/man5/modules.5.html
<sacarde> selezionando la 14.10
<sacarde> vedo che si possono mettere parametri anche in /etc/modules
<glpiana> sacarde, scusa, sei su 14.10?
<sacarde> no no
<sacarde> 12.04 o 14.04
<glpiana> sacarde, allora devi usare una file conf in /etc/modprobe.d/
<sacarde> con una riga scritto: options ........ ?
<glpiana> options modname parametername=parametervalue
<sacarde> ok
<sacarde> grazie
<glpiana> :)
<disperata> salve! ho bisogno di aiuto... ho scaricato ubuntu su una chiavetta usb e ho provato ad installarlo sul mio pc, ma non c'è verso di farlo partire... in nessun modo!
<glpiana> disperata, come hai preparato la chiavetta?
<disperata> in che senso?
<glpiana> disperata, hai scaricato dal sito l'immagine .iso di ubuntu, hai preso una chiavetta e che hai fatto? l'hai copiata lì? hai usato qualche programma?
<disperata> l'ho scaricato direttamente lì sulla chiavetta
<glpiana> disperata, utilizzi windows?
<disperata> si
<glpiana> !usbwin | disperata
<ubot-it> disperata: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<disperata> windows 7 starter per la precisione
<disperata> mhm... piccolo problema... attualmente non mi fa partire neanche più windows sul computer
<glpiana> disperata, ovviamente l'immagine non può essere sulla chiavetta su cui deve agire il programma, quindi copiatela sul pc prima di iniziare
<glpiana> disperata, e tu adesso come ti sei collegata qui?
<disperata> sto usando un altro computer... da cui non posso scaricare niente perchè ci sono dei blocchi messi dall'amministratore. Mi dovrò procurare un terzo computer immagino! :)
<slash_01> salve
<slash_01> riscontro un problema quando cerco di aprire alcune applicazioni( facebook messenger, youtube...)
<glpiana> slash_01, con che browser, con che versione di ubuntu?
<slash_01> si muove il puntatore del mouse ma è tutto bloccato!!!
<slash_01> mozilla firefox - ubuntu 14.04lts
<glpiana> slash_01, hai messo qualche plugin particolare?
<slash_01> no non credo
<glpiana> slash_01, hanno mai funzionato sti siti?
<slash_01> si sul browser funzionano
<glpiana> slash_01, e tu dove cerchi di aprirle se non sul browser?
<slash_01> sulla barra a sinistra
<glpiana> slash_01, non so di cosa tu stia parlando
<slash_01> appena ho aperto facebook mi ha chiesto se volevo scaricare l'applicazione...lo stesso per youtube
<slash_01> credo si chiamino webapp
<glpiana> slash_01, ok, ho visto di cosa si tratta: webapps di unity. io non ne so nulla, sorry
<slash_01> ok, thanks
<gianfranco> buonasera
<gianfranco> ho problemi ad installare stampante samsung
<glpiana> e anche tanta fretta
<xubuntu_user> qualcuno online?
<glpiana> !nessuno | xubuntu_user
<ubot-it> xubuntu_user: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<xubuntu_user> scusate, non vedevo la colonna degli user online perciò ho chiesto.. Scrivo la mia domanda allora, confidando in voi
<xubuntu_user> ho un problema in xubuntu 14.04. Ho impostato il server proxy per firefox senza problemi, ma non riesco a farlo per il sistema. Ho cambiato il file /etc/environment inserendo la stringa "http://user@password:indirizzoproxy:porta", ma non funziona neanche ora, nonostante il software center funzionasse correttamente
<xubuntu_user> grazie in anticipo :)
<remix_tj> xubuntu_user: non so su xubuntu, ma su ubuntu esiste un opzione di configurazione nelle impostazioni chiamata proxy
<remix_tj> e imposta tutto per il sistema
<xubuntu_user> io qui ho  solo generale, dns e host
<Erika94> salve c'è nessuno?
<Erika94> ??
<glpiana> !nessuno | Erika94
<ubot-it> Erika94: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Erika94> ok, volevo semplicemente sapere se il libro Programmazione in C di N.King è la versione tradotta in italiano di C Programming N.King o ci sono differenze?
<glpiana> !chat | Erika94
<ubot-it> Erika94: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest88643> Salve non trovo driver per stampante epson WF 2540 mult con Ubuntu 14.04.
<Guest88643> grazie
<massiuse> buonasera
<massiuse> ho scaricato il programma
<massiuse> e ho creato un dvd
<massiuse> non riesco però ad installare
<massiuse> avrei bisogno di aiuto...
<cristian_c> massiuse, di quale programma parli?
<massiuse> linux
<cristian_c> massiuse, linux non è un progtamma
<massiuse> ho w 8.1 64bit
<cristian_c> massiuse, e sinceramente dovresti spiegarti meglio su cosa effettivamente hai scaricato
<cristian_c> questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<massiuse> hai ragione è un sistema operativo
<massiuse> scusa
<cristian_c> massiuse, no
<cristian_c> neanche
<massiuse> ...
<cristian_c> è il kernel utilizzato da ubuntu
<cristian_c> massiuse, comunque, quali problemi riscontri?
<massiuse> ok ma non riesco ad installarlo
<cristian_c> massiuse, provalo prima in live
<cristian_c> se va bene, lo installi
<massiuse> non me lo fa installare
<cristian_c> !dettagli | massiuse
<ubot-it> massiuse: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> massiuse, l'hai provato in live?
<massiuse> mi va in errore per problemi legati alle autorizzazioni di utilizzo... penso
<cristian_c> massiuse, ripeto la domanda
<cristian_c> massiuse, prima di installarlo l'hai provato in live?
<massiuse> Allora cerchiamo di fare chiarezza, ci provo.
<cristian_c> ok
<massiuse> il mio sistema operativo è w 8.1. Live non riesco ad usarlo. Ho deciso quindi di scaricarlo e ho creato un dvd come da istruzioni...
<cristian_c> massiuse, per provarlo in live, va scaricato
<cristian_c> e va lanciato da dvd o da usb
<massiuse> lancio l'installazione e sembra vada tutto bene ma alla fine del
<cristian_c> massiuse, quindi si prova prima in live e se tutto va bene, poi si installa
<cristian_c> non il contrario, a meno che non si sia sicuri
<massiuse> processo non parte e l'installazione si blocca e mi dice che il programma non può essere installato per problemi di autorizzazioni
<cristian_c> massiuse, quindi fai sapere se in live parte
<massiuse> non mi parte ne in modalità live ne da dvd
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> massiuse, posta una schermata della modalità live
<cristian_c> o di dove arriva
<massiuse> ok
<massiuse> Al termine dell'installazione mi appare una maschera che dice: Si è verificato un errore Permission denied per maggiori informazione consultare il fle con i messaggi: c:\users\user\appdata\local\temp\wubi-14.04-rev286.log
<cristian_c> massiuse, non hai postato nulla di quanto ho detto
<cristian_c> massiuse, e poi wubi non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> e andrebbe evitato
<massiuse> perchè?
<cristian_c> massiuse, quindi, per favore, posta la schermata
<cristian_c> tutto sto tempo e non l'hai fatto
<massiuse> forse non so farlo...
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> massiuse, posta una schermata della modalità live
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> o di dove arriva
<cristian_c> <massiuse> ok
<cristian_c> massiuse, bene, che problemi hai nello scattare una foto?
<massiuse> non l'ho mai fatto uno screen shot sul pc...
<cristian_c> massiuse, una foto si può fare
<massiuse> cristian_c spero di non aver sbagliato...
<cristian_c> massiuse, quale servizio hai utilizzato?
<massiuse> per il download?
<cristian_c> massiuse, per postare la schermata
<massiuse> ti ho inviato un msg
<cristian_c> non ho ricevuto nessun messaggio
<massiuse> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/nuL1g4jSJKTUSJ8pPTl1
<cristian_c> massiuse, questa sembra una schermata di windows
<cristian_c> non c'entra nulla con la live
<massiuse> dove trovo il link per la versione live?
<cristian_c> massiuse, non c'è una versione live
<cristian_c> come scritto prima:
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> massiuse, per provarlo in live, va scaricato
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> e va lanciato da dvd o da usb
<cristian_c> massiuse, e poi:
<Kubuntu> salve, va bene questo canale per domande su kubuntu ?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> massiuse, quindi fai sapere se in live parte
<cristian_c> <massiuse> non mi parte ne in modalità live ne da dvd
<cristian_c> Guest87809, sì
<Guest87809> volevo sapere  se  playonlinux è il programma di ubuntu per far girare programmi di windows
<Guest87809> e se con esso avessi la possibilita di utilizzare ituns 12
<cristian_c> Guest87809, 1) playonlinux sfrutta wine, è solo un'interfaccia che gestisce meglio alcune installazioni con wine
<cristian_c> 2) penso proprio di no
<cristian_c> Guest87809, puoi provare con una vecchia versione
<Libra80> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Guest87809> capito, ma se tipo io volessi installare un programma di windows, l'unico modo per provarci è usare playonlinux giusto ? se poi non funziona non ce niente da fare ?
<cristian_c> Guest87809, come detto prima, playonlinux non fa altro che usare wine
<cristian_c> quindi puoi usare wine
<cristian_c> Guest87809, inoltre, il modo migliore è farlo in macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> o direttamente su partizione windows
<Libra80> avrei un problema con l'installazione di Lubuntu..
<giresse1978> innanzi tutto ciao a tutti,sono in un bel guaio ,ieri ho installato amule su xubuntu 14.4 ed ho config. la vodafone station poi devo aver modificato qualcosa infatti amule scarica bene  almeno sembra che si conntta ma tutti gl'altri brouser non aprono piu neanche una pagina web!!!! firefox "non riesco acontattare il server " cromium non coonnette l
<giresse1978> e pagine ! ho provato a disinstallare chromium ma ora non riesco più a reinstallarlo !!! aiuto
<cristian_c> giresse1978, non ho capito il legame tra amule e i browser
<giresse1978> penso che dopo aver congigurato il router e la connesione devo aver mosso qualcosa per cui tutti i brause non mi accedono ad internet!!??? non credi
<giresse1978> ora navigi con l altra part di w7
<cristian_c> giresse1978, sì, ma non c'è una connessione logica diretta tra amule e i browser
<cristian_c> semmai tra le impostazioni del router e la rete
<loooook> buona sera, mi sento un po tonto, ma sono nuovo di Kubuntu, mi sapete dire come si formatta una pennina inserita ?
<giresse1978> si credo che sia una conseguenza della mia inesperienza
<cristian_c> loooook, hai vari modi
<cristian_c> loooook, innanzitutto spiega come devi formattarla
<loooook> mi serve il piu semplice, per farla diventare una pennina che trasporta file, come documenti, video o foto
<cristian_c> !chat | giresse1978
<loooook> su windows mi bastava cliccare col destro, fare formatta e scegliere fat32 qua non capisco ehehe
<cristian_c> giresse1978, per favore la modifica della configurazione della vodafone station non è cosa che riguarda strettamente il supporto tecnico a ubuntu
<giresse1978> allora ho config la vod stat 2 aprendo le porte 4662 e4762 e l altra uptu
<krabador> loooook, usi solo linux ?
<giresse1978> ieri tutto funzionava oggi paura
<loooook> adesso si non ho piu disponibile windows
<giresse1978> intanto sbollati questo
<krabador> loooook, apri un terminale, scrivi sudo apt-get install gparted , premi invio, e acconsenti
<cristian_c> giresse1978, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<loooook> è un programa apposta ?
<krabador> loooook, aspetta
<krabador> loooook, sudo apt-get install partitionmanager
<giresse1978> se puoi darmi dei consigli su come riattivare
<krabador> loooook, al posto del programma di prima
<krabador> loooook,
<krabador> si
<loooook> ehehe va bene avevo gia scaricato pero xD
<krabador> loooook, e come credi che si faccia a saperlo "xD" ?
<loooook> il secondo mi dice che non e possibile
<loooook> "impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministratore. è necessario essere root
<krabador> loooook, che kubuntu hai installato ?
<giresse1978> look xd guarda su internet il funzionamento di gperted
<krabador> loooook, sudo
<loooook> kubuntu l'ultima versione
<krabador> loooook, sudo apt-get install partitionmanager , ti verrà chiesta la password
<krabador> loooook, chiudi il gestore dei pacchetti e/o l'ubuntu software center
<giresse1978> krabador ci sei? posso
<krabador> giresse1978, puoi accomodarti nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat, per favore?
<krabador> giresse1978, il tuo problema non è correlato al funzionamento di ubuntu
<giresse1978> e quindi ? ma w7 funziona
<cristian_c> giresse1978, non possiamo parlare di come smanettare sull'interfaccia di configurazione di vodafone station, in questo canale, non trovi?
<krabador> giresse1978, ne parli in #ubuntu-it-chat. se continui a parlarne qui, verrai allontanato
<giresse1978> 3489701088 oppure ti chiamo io
<giresse1978> va be grazie uguale
<loooook> okey okey, mi dice che cel'ho gia all'ultima versione, ho aperto partition manager, da qui riesco a formattarla ?
<giresse1978> Dove posso capire come config la connessione tra xubuntu e il router
<giresse1978> Come faccio per resettare al punto di partenza?
<giresse1978> Gra
<cristian_c> giresse1978, devi agire sul router, visto che hai operato su quello precedentemente
<andrea_> buona sera a tutti
<andrea_> se ho una problema con linux mint posso comunque chiedere qua?
<krabador> no
<krabador> spiacente
<andrea_> ah ok
<krabador> puoi chiedere in #linuxmint-it
<Sbavoz> Buon giorno ragassuoli
<Sbavoz> quii c'è?
<krabador> Sbavoz, chiedi, se hai problemi con ubuntu
<sono> Non riesco a proseguire l'installazione oltre alla scremata di preparazione iniziale, sembra che il disco non abbia almeno i 4,5 GB richiesti il che non è possibile
<akis24> sera
<Ranza94> Salve 1 mese fa ho installato ubuntu 14.04 lts e ha funzionato perfettamente fino a oggi quando all' avvio dopo aver iserito al password si visualizza solo
<Ranza94> Lo sfondo e nulla più
<Ranza94> Non é possibile fare niente
<akis24> Ranza94: arrivi al desktop e non hai icone e barra del launcher ?
<Ranza94> Esatto
<akis24> !unityreset | Ranza94
<ubot-it> Ranza94: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<m3do> sera a tutti e possibile istallare ts3 su xubuntu
<m3do> ?
<akis24> Ranza94:  quin di per te vale questo  .. Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<akis24> !info ts3
<ubot-it> Package ts3 does not exist in trusty
<akis24> m3do: sarebbe ts3 ?
<m3do> team speack 3 un progr per chiaccherare
<m3do> tipo cb
<Ranza94> Adesso ci provo ;)
<akis24> m3do: non esiste nei repo ufficiali quindi non c'è supporto
<m3do> grazie akis
<akis24> di nulla
<m3do> non sapresti dirmi le distro ubuntu che lo supportano?
<akis24> m3do: non è presente nei repo della ultima.. quindi figurati le altre distro
<m3do> quindi nessun tipo di distro ubunto e derivate non sopportano ts3? incredibile
<akis24> m3do: dammi un minuto ..
<m3do> tnx
<akis24> m3do:  scusa ma è presente nei repo ufficiali quindi usa synatic o il software center e lo installi
<m3do> scusami ma non sono un utente sperto in xbuntu
<m3do> synatic non so nemmeno che siaa
<m3do> nel softwware center ho provato ma non funziona mi da sempre errori
<Ranza94> Non è cambito nulla
<Ranza94> *cambiato
<akis24> m3do:  il gestore dei pacchetti  = synaptic
<akis24> m3do: segui questa anche se non è recente http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=464016msg3621499
<m3do> proviamo  tnx per il momento
<akis24> Ranza94: aperto il terminale e dato il comando ?
<akis24> perfetto
<Guest40782> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo di IRC, ho un problema a far ripartire una macchina ubuntu in ufficio e domani dovremmo lavorarci, posso chiedere aiuto a voi?
<enzotib> Guest40782, qual è il problema?
<Guest40782> Ciao, ubuntu 12.04 server, non si avvia, dà due errori durante il boot, "mounted filesystem without journal" e "initctl event failed"
<Guest40782> ho capito che è qualcosa che riguarda la scheda grafica
<Guest40782> ho fatto delle prove reistallando lightdm, ho anche provato a mettere xorg ma come immaginerete ho solo peggiorato la situazione
<Panaclerio_> quale antispam posso usare su thunderbird?
<Guest40782> Nessuno che sa darmi qualche consiglio su dove andare a cercare?
<Alex59> buonasera
<Alex59> ciao a tutti
<Alex59> ho bisogno di aiuto, c'è nessuno?
<Rhobar> sono passato l'altro ieri a Xubuntu. Devo dire che è abbastanza performante come sistema. Il consumo di ram e cpu è quasi sempre all'1%. L'unico mio dubbio è quali driver Nvidia utilizzare e ti spiego subito il punto. Allora se accedo tramite impostazioni ai driver suggeriti, il sistema mi consiglia i 331, mentre io ho installato i driver Nvidia 34
<Rhobar> 0 (gli utlimi resi disponibili direttamente dal sito Nvidia). Cosa faccio tengo gli ultimi oppure li disinstallo e utilizzo i binary che si trovano nel pannello driver aggiuntivi?
<jester-> Rhobar: nvidia 34?
<Rhobar> 340
<jester-> Rhobar: hai usato il .run da sito?
<Rhobar> cosa mi consigli? Perchè ho provato csgo e non è performante come dovrebbe
<jester-> sei sicuro che lo ha installati?
<Rhobar> no ho eseguito il comando "sudo apt-get install nvidia340"
<Rhobar> si sono installati perchè ora c'è il pannello Nvidia X-settings
<Rhobar> scusami: Nvidia xserver settings
<jester-> Rhobar: mica lo vedo il 340 nei repo
<jester-> hai aggiunto in ppa?
<Rhobar> si
<Rhobar> perchè credo che ho fatto un po' casino
<Rhobar> cosa mi consigli di fare?
<jester-> che scheda hai
<krabador> Rhobar, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<krabador> !pastebin | Rhobar
<ubot-it> Rhobar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Rhobar: che scheda ha i
<Rhobar> sul portatile che sto utilizzando ho la geforce gt 630m
<jester-> prova installare il 331 che rimuove il 340
<Rhobar> ecco il io post: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8620362/
<jester-> Rhobar: hai doppia scheda video?
<Rhobar> si ho sia Nvidia Geforce GT630M che la Intel HD
<Rhobar> e il portatile ha la tecnologia Nvidia Optimus
<jester-> ok allora il prime serve
<Rhobar> quindi cosa devo fare? Non è che mi si incasina il sistema?
<Rhobar> :(
<jester-> no installi 331 e toglie in automatico il 340
<Rhobar> e come devo fare? Ho provato da driver aggiuntivi ma non lo fa
<jester-> col ppa aggiuntivi non vede piu correttamente
<Rhobar> cosa devo fare?
<jester-> sudo apt-get installa nvidia-331
<jester-> sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<Rhobar> ok installazione partita
<Rhobar> posso chiederti una cosa? Perchè se sul sito ci sono i driver 340, sul sistema indica i 331?
<jester-> dovresti vedere che togli il 340
<jester-> perchè una stabile non cambia mai le versioni
<Rhobar> cioè?
<jester-> Rhobar: ma non credere che un driver di versione superiore prformi di piu
<jester-> vengono sviluppati per supportare le ultime schede prodotte
<Rhobar> ah ok, quindi in pratica e in teoria, è più performante il 331?
<jester-> cioè una versione rilasciata stabile non cambia le versioni della roba installata e meno di bug fix. o che stabile sarebbe
<Rhobar> ah ok capito. Anche perchè su windows supporta tutte le versioni la scheda
<Rhobar> mentre su ubuntu è diverso
<jester-> Rhobar: non è detto, devi provare e vedere fra i due quello che va meglio, con ppa quando avanzerai si rifiuterà di farlo
<jester-> Rhobar: winzoz mi ti propone le ultime mode, le installi come hai fatto con ubuntu
<Rhobar> sta finendo di installare :)
<Rhobar> devo vedere quali dei due driver va meglio?
<Rhobar> ecco ho fatto, ora che devo fare?
<jester-> eh uno lo hai provato, mo riavvia e vedi come butta
<Rhobar> ok aspettami che torno subito
<Rhobar> eccomi
<Rhobar> come faccio a vedere chi dei 2 va meglio ora?
<jester-> Rhobar: se tutto gira bene
<jester-> cosa vorresti che succeda
<Rhobar> niente :)
<Rhobar> prima girava bene e anche ora
<jester-> prova u gioco impegantivo
<jester-> gnativo
<Rhobar> ok allora loggo su csgo
<Rhobar> se mi attendi ritorno subito
<Rhobar> comunque ti ringrazio
<Rhobar> asp che ritorno :)
<Rhobar> testato
<Rhobar> e devo dirti
<Rhobar> che ora va meglio su ubuntu che windows
<Rhobar> ahahaha :D
<Rhobar> ci sei?
<jester-> doh
<Rhobar> ???
<krabador> Rhobar, hai steam?
<Rhobar> prima con i 340 avevo un calo di prestazioni notevoli con il portatile: intorno ai 90-120 fps
<Rhobar> ora con i 311 vado dai 180 ai 240 fps
<Rhobar> ahahaha
<Rhobar> si ho steam
<Rhobar> JESTER GRAZIE MILLE :)
<Rhobar> volevo chiederti un ultima cosa, come risolvere il problema della ventola
<Rhobar> la sento sempre attiva
<krabador> Rhobar, quanto tempo ha il notebook ?
<Rhobar> il notebook è del 2012
<Rhobar> dicembre 2012
<jester-> Rhobar: vedi che a volte è meglio la milf
<Rhobar> si ahahaha
<Rhobar> la ventola non dipende dall'età del mio notebook. Dentro è pulito perchè effettuo una pulizia mensile contro la polvere. Ho cambiato pasta terminca al processore e alla scheda video. Inoltre su windows la ventola quando navigo con google chrome non si sente
<Rhobar> mentre qui ora è sempre attiva
<Rhobar> come se stessi giocando
<Rhobar> qualche soluzione?
<krabador> Rhobar, pulisci la ventola
<krabador> ed usa il driver video che stai usando
<Rhobar> già l'ho pulita la ventola
<Rhobar> la devo ripulire?
<Rhobar> l'ho pulita a settembre
<Rhobar> krabador la devo ripulire? L'ultima volta l'ho pulita a inizio settembre
<krabador> Rhobar, beh voglio sperare che non si sia sporcata , in un mese
<Rhobar> krabador: cioè?
<krabador> Rhobar, la gestione energetica , per diversi chipset, non è identica a windows
<Rhobar> cosa intendevi con "voglio sperare che non si sia sporcata, in un mese?
<krabador> Rhobar, che "la devo ripulire?" ha come risposta "si" , se in un mese l'hai tenuto in miniera
<Rhobar> più che in miniera, nella città dove studio, differentemente da dove vivo è abbastanza polverosa
<Rhobar> come posto
<Rhobar> mentre per la gestione della ventola, se rimane sempre attiva (prima ho esagerato a dire che gira come se sto giocando) anche dopo la pulizia è un problema di ubuntu, oppure è normale?
<krabador> Rhobar, in questo notebook hai solo ubuntu?
<Rhobar> si da 3 giorni si
<Rhobar> solo ubuntu
<krabador> Rhobar, usare il driver proprieatario della scheda video, fa gestire meglio la scheda dal punto di vista energetico, il che impatta sul riscaldamento della macchina
<krabador> poi, come ti dicevo, molti chipset non sono gestiti in maniera perfetta su linux, per via del supporto ostacolato dalla mancanza di documentaizone
<krabador> per questo puo' scaldare un po' di piu'
<krabador> ed avere un consumo di batteria maggiore
<Rhobar> quindi è positiva questa cosa giusto?
<krabador> Rhobar, se ti entusiasma che la batteria si scarichi prima...
<Rhobar> no non mi entusiasma. Volevo chiederti cosa devo fare oltre che pulire la ventola )
<krabador> Rhobar, prendertela con i produttori del chipset del notebook , che se non rilasciano documentazione, non si puo' implementarne al meglio il supporto energetico
<krabador> installare il driver proprietario della scheda video, cosa che hai già fatto
<Rhobar> cioè mi spiego, la ventola gira ma il portatile solo sotto la ventola è semifreddo, insomma quasi tiepido, mentre il resto è freddo. Cosa può essere?
<krabador> niente
<krabador> che è acceso
<Rhobar> ok grazie
<Rhobar> quindi posso stare tranquillo?
<Rhobar> ti volevo chiedere se potevo cambiare la ventola del portatile e metterne una più efficiente
<krabador> Rhobar, purtroppo non c'è un mercato di ventole per notebook , come per pc fissi
<Rhobar> perchè non è possibile che su windows la ventola non si sente quando sto solo navigando mentre qui si. è fastidioso
<Rhobar> :(
<krabador> Rhobar, flash è la cosa piu' pesante del mondo
<krabador> anche su win
<Rhobar> ma che la ventola si sente è normale?
<Rhobar> non è silenziosa come su win
<Rhobar> è normale?
<krabador> Rhobar, con un chipset di cui non è implementato perfettamente il supporto energetico, si hanno temperature piu' alte, e consumi maggiori
<krabador> temperature piu' alte = ventola sollecitata piu' spesso
<Rhobar> non posso risolvere?
<krabador> <krabador> Rhobar, prendertela con i produttori del chipset del notebook , che se non rilasciano documentazione, non si puo' implementarne al meglio il supporto energetico
<krabador> alle 00:58
<Rhobar> ok grazie
<Rhobar> ci sentiamo e ancora grazie di tutto
<Rhobar> vedo di risolvere
<Rhobar> notte
<Rhobar> :)
<hiei1983> raga domanda al volo
<hiei1983> avendo installato i software terze parti durante l'installazione, se installo flash player dal repository faccio danni?
<hiei1983> vedo tranquillamente youtube e soci ma nn li visualizzo se linkati su fb o all'interno di steam
<hiei1983> per dirne 2
<hiei1983> mentre i video "diretti" di fb li vedo su firefox e non su chromium
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-22
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<Arturo> Che differenza c'è tra server e desktop?
<motz> salve, potreste consigliarmi un print server compatibile con ubuntu e mac osx?
<ExPBoy> urca stamattina si va di fretta
<glpiana> bisogna essere più veloci nelle risposte ExPBoy
<glpiana> op op op op
<skulls91> giorno ragazzi ,ho un problema cn il mio pc (ubuntu 14.04)
<skulls91> spesso cade la connessione e per riattivarla devo spegnere e riaccendere il wifi
<skulls91> del pc..come posso risolvere?
<glpiana> skulls91, dmeasg che dice?
<glpiana> *dmesg
<skulls91> come si faceva a postare il codice del terminale?
<skulls91> non ricordo il comando
<glpiana> !paste  | akis24
<ubot-it> akis24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !paste  | skulls91
<ubot-it> skulls91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skulls91> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8625159/
<glpiana> skulls91, proviamo una cosa, dai questo comando in terminale: sudo sh -c 'modprobe -r iwlwifi && modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1'
<glpiana> skulls91, cadrà la connessione e poi dovrebbe tornare
<glpiana> skulls91, se non torna, spegni wifi e riaccendi e poi vedi se regge
<skulls91> Glpiana scrivo da cell..adesso non si connette neanche se spento e riaccendo il WiFi
<glpiana> skulls91, allora dai: sudo sh -c 'modprobe -r iwlwifi && modprobe iwlwifi'
<glpiana> skulls91, un minuto e torno
<skulls91> OK provo e aspetto
<glpiana> skulls91, sì è riattivata?
<skulls91> No
<glpiana> skulls91, scrivi: ifconfig         e dimmi se vedi wlan0
<skulls91> Adesso non vede l interfaccia WiFi
<skulls91> Con l apostrofo finale mi da fatal  errore...
<skulls91> Senza non fa nulla...
<glpiana> skulls91, apostrofo?
<glpiana> skulls91, parli del comando modprobe?
<skulls91> Si..aspetta che faccio ifconfig
<glpiana> skulls91, no, cominqia con: sudo rmmod iwlwifi
<skulls91> Allora non non vede il wifi
<skulls91> Dice che non e  caricato
<skulls91> mi sono collegato con il cavo lan per il momento
<skulls91> sperando di riuscire a sistemare le cose
<glpiana> skulls91, ora scrivi: sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<skulls91> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8625348/
<skulls91> ok e partito il wifi
<skulls91> vedo se si connette?
<glpiana> skulls91, sudo sh -c 'modprobe -r iwlwifi && modprobe -r iwlwifi &&modprobe iwlwifi'  <----- questo ti ha dato errore perchè hai scritto due volte il comando di rimozione
<glpiana> skulls91, per cui quando ti si danno i comandi e li copi a mano fai attenzione, si possono fare danni
<glpiana> skulls91, dai sto comando ora: sudo iwlist scan
<skulls91> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8625368/
<mauro_lubuntu_14> Buongiorno come posso col mio notebook collegato allo schermo della tv tramite cavo hdmi avere la stessa schermata sia sul pc che sul televisore. Con Windows Vista è tutto ok con Lubuntu non funziona...
<glpiana> skulls91, dai sto comando ora: sudo iwlist scan | grep 802.11
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, lo schermo clonato?
<mauro_lubuntu_14> No ho 2 tv samsung e con Vista funziona con entrambi...
<skulls91> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8625400/
<glpiana> skulls91, collegati in wifi e quando perdi la connessione, nel terminale scrivi: sudo rmmod iwlwifi && sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<glpiana> skulls91, e vediamo se basta il comando per riavviarla
<skulls91> ok provo
<skulls91> niente solo via lan
<skulls91> trova la connessione
<skulls91> pero non si connette
<glpiana> skulls91, proviamo una cosa: sudo rmmod iwlwifi
<glpiana> skulls91, poi: sudo modprobe iwlwifi swcrypto=1
<glpiana> skulls91, sudo iwlist scan per vedre le connessioni. se ci sono collegati
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, ah, quindi vuoi visualizzare il desktop anche sulla seconda tv?
<skulls91> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8625462/
<mauro_lubuntu_14> Si cristian semplicemente vedere sullo schermo grande della tv quello che si vede nel portatile :)
<skulls91> glpiana ho riprovato e ...http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8625472/
<mauro_lubuntu_14> Con Vista funziona bene con Lubuntu 14.04 no...
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, apri Impostazioni del monitor
<mauro_lubuntu_14> si ci sono
<mauro_lubuntu_14> Dvi Monitor Risoluzione 13366x768 frequenza di aggiornamento 60.0
<mauro_lubuntu_14> ehm 1366x768
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, setta i parametri giusti per la seconda tv
<mauro_lubuntu_14> ma deve trattarsi del notebook
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, non viene rilevata dal tool?
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, apri un terminale e digita: xrandr -q
<mauro_lubuntu_14> adesso non sono collegato alla tv però dovrei collegarmi immagino
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, posta il risultato su pastebinj
<cristian_c> *pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, sì, allora collegati
<mauro_lubuntu_14> ok mi sposto
<JUMPY08> SALVE
<JUMPY08> salve
<skulls91> glpiana che devo fare?
<skulls91> anzi che posso fare XD
<mauro_lubuntu_14> mi sa che ho fatto un casino ho trovato l'atro schermo ho fatto click su aggiungi e applica e mi è sparita la barra delle applicazioni di Lubuntu 14.04 :(
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, vedi l'immagine nel tv?
<cristian_c> o nel pc?
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, comunque non credo ci sia 'Aggiungi'
<mauro_lubuntu_14> hai ragione c'era accendi
<mauro_lubuntu_14> ho fatto clik su accendi e poi su applica
<cristian_c> io ho 'salva' , 'applica' e 'annulla'
<mauro_lubuntu_14> e mi è sparita la barra delle applicazioni di Lubuntu
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, ma non hai risposto alla domanda
<cristian_c> skulls91, quali file hai modificato?
<mauro_lubuntu_14> sul tv schermo sempre nero
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, allora modifica
<mauro_lubuntu_14> Ok ma se non mi torna la barra delle applicazioni in basso al pc non so come fare :(
<mauro_lubuntu_14> Provo a staccare il cavo hdmi dal pc?
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, aspetta
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, alt+tab
<mauro_lubuntu_14> mi è uscito fuori un file che prima avevo sul desktop
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, alt+tab
<cristian_c> e scegli l'applicazione che vuoi in primo piano
<mauro_lubuntu_14> ecco il terminale
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> che c'entra il terminale?
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, devi attivare la finestra delle impostazioni del monitor
<mauro_lubuntu_14> facendo clik alt+tab mi si sono aperte 2 finestre che avevo nella barra delle applicazioni ora scomparsa:(
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> tra cui le impostazioni del monitor
<mauro_lubuntu_14> no quella non mi esce :(
<cristian_c> ma è aperta?
<mauro_lubuntu_14> forse no
<cristian_c> lo
<cristian_c> *lol
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, allora aprila
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, apri un terminale
<mauro_lubuntu_14> fatto cosa digito?
<cristian_c> lxrandr
<mauro_lubuntu_14> uff ci sono
<cristian_c> lol
<mauro_lubuntu_14> disattivo il monitor + grande per vedere se torna la barra delle applicazioni sul notebook?
<mauro_lubuntu_14> tolgo il segno di spunta da Accendi 1920x1080?
<mauro_lubuntu_14> o adeguo la risoluzione della tv a quella del notebook?
<mauro_lubuntu_14> Che è inferiore 1366x768?
<glpiana> !image | mauro_lubuntu_14 manda una schermata
<ubot-it> mauro_lubuntu_14 manda una schermata: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, prova
<cristian_c> anzi, fai come dice glpiana, prima
<mauro_lubuntu_14> sono spaesato senza la barra delle applicazioni sul notebook :(
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, non puoi scattare una foto?
<Jumpy08> salve a tutti
<glpiana> mauro_lubuntu_14, con alt+tab ti sposti tra le applicazioni. con stamp prendi la schermata che viene salvata nella home mi pare
<Jumpy08> potrei chiedervi un consiglio/suggerimento?
<glpiana> Jumpy08, certo
<mauro_lubuntu_14> uff sono riuscito a far tornare la barra delle applicazioni sul notebook :)
<Jumpy08> allora grazie innanzitutto
<Jumpy08> ieri ho installato sul mio vecchio pc Lubuntu
<Jumpy08> affianco a Windows Xp
<glpiana> !enter | Jumpy08
<ubot-it> Jumpy08: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Jumpy08> però è sorto un problema con il terminale, ogni qualvolta che digito la password dopo aver inserito la stringa non mi accetta la password, mi da il messaggio "riprovare", ho provare mille modi, pensavo fosse un problema di maiuscoli, ma niente il problema si presenta sempre
<Jumpy08> maiuscole
<mauro_lubuntu_14> Sono su impostazioni display Su Hdmi (TV) mi da: Accendi Risoluzione Automatico Freq Aggiornamento Automatico
<cristian_c> Jumpy08, e la password digitata è quella che digiti anche al login?
<Jumpy08> si è la stessa
<mauro_lubuntu_14> Metto il segno di spunta su accendi?
<glpiana> Jumpy08, e al login funziona?
<Jumpy08> nulla di tutto questo
<cristian_c> ?
<glpiana> Jumpy08, nulla di cosa?
<Jumpy08> niente accenti,maiuscole,ecc
<cristian_c> mah
<glpiana> Jumpy08, stai scherzando vero? nessuno ha parlato di accenti. mauro_lubuntu_14 ha scritto "accendi" e non era riferito a te
<glpiana> Jumpy08, ti ho chiesto del comportamento al login
<Jumpy08> ah scusami glpiana
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, puoi postare la schermata?
<cristian_c> da un po' che la aspettiamo
<Jumpy08> gplpiana come ti ho detto il login sul terminale non funziona
<mauro_lubuntu_14> ce la ho sulla home come la posto?
<cristian_c> !image | mauro_lubuntu_14
<glpiana> Jumpy08, non c'è nessun login sul terminale
<ubot-it> mauro_lubuntu_14: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Jumpy08> considerata che sono un neofita del mondo Linux ho sempre avuto Windows da quando uso il pc
<Jumpy08> considerate
<glpiana> Jumpy08, il login al massimo è in tty (che raggiungi con ctrl+alt+tasto funzione)
<glpiana> Jumpy08, per ricapitoliamo, tu in terminale cosa fai?
<mauro_lubuntu_14> http://imgur.com/uQqe21x
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, prova ad accendere l'hdmi e spegnere lo schermo del portatile
<Jumpy08> vado su accessori, poi su terminal lx e inserisco la stringa ad esempio per gli aggiornamenti software, dopo aver inserito la stringa il terminale mi chiede la password che puntualmente mi rifiuta dandomi il messaggio "riprovare"
<cristian_c> Jumpy08, gli aggiornamenti si eseguono anche da interfaccia grafica
<Jumpy08> daccordo, ma è normale che il terminale mi rifiuti la password ?
<mauro_lubuntu_14> cristian se poi perdo la barra delle applicazioni sul notebook?
<glpiana> Jumpy08, la rifiuta solo se è errata o se il tuo utente non è in sudoers
<glpiana> Jumpy08, nel terminale scrivi: groups
<glpiana> !paste | Jumpy08
<ubot-it> Jumpy08: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, ma dovresti leggere quello che scrivo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, prova ad accendere l'hdmi e spegnere lo schermo del portatile
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, se lo spegni come fai a vederla la schermata?
<mauro_lubuntu_14> ok tolgo il segno di spunta su accendi dal monitor lo inserisco in hdmi e faccio clik applica?
<Jumpy08> group !paste dopo che apro il terminale dico bene?
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, no
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, prima accendi hdmi, poi spegni il monitor del portatile
<mauro_lubuntu_14> ok ma devo confermare con salva o con applica...
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, applica ovviamente
<cristian_c> se funziona, salvi
<cristian_c> ma devi prima verificare che il risultato sia ottimale
<mauro_lubuntu_14> incrocio le dita e faccio clik su applica ok?
<cristian_c> lol
<Jumpy08> grazie per il suggerimento, adesso provo
<cristian_c> mauro_lubuntu_14, beh, se lo applichi puoi fare entrambe le cose
<cristian_c> (spegnere il monitor e accendere hdmi)
<cristian_c> e poi applica
<glpiana> Jumpy08, dovresti leggere quello che ti viene scritto e non improvvisare
<cristian_c> non avevo pensasto al fatto che le modifiche non si applicassero automaticamente
<cristian_c> *pensato
<Jumpy08> non sto improvvisando, purtroppo mi sto avvicinando adesso al mondo Linux e vi assicuro che da un pò che mi documento sul web per evitare di farmi trovare impreparato, ma sinceramente non pensavo di trovare queste difficoltà
<glpiana> Jumpy08, devi leggere: io ho scritto di aprire un terminale e scrivere: groups
<glpiana> Jumpy08, poi ubot-it ti ha indicato un link e ti ha dato un messaggio esplicativo sull'uso di quel link
<glpiana> Jumpy08, rileggi sopra, sotto la luce di quanto ho scritto ora
<cristian_c> Jumpy08, fai un passo alla volta
<cristian_c> 1) apri un terminale
<cristian_c> 2) digiti il comando
<cristian_c> 3) prendi il risultato e lo trasferisci su pastebin
<cristian_c> 4) ci posti qui l'indirizzo alla pagina del tuo paste
<Jumpy08> grazie cristian_c, domanda da neofita di Linux: cos'è il pastebin e come vi accedo?
<glpiana> !paste | Jumpy08
<ubot-it> Jumpy08: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Jumpy08, ^^
<Jumpy08> ok grazie ragazzi, adesso provo a rientrare su Linux e vi incollerò tutto, a dopo e grazie ancora.
<pa> se voglio far fuori indicator applet, posso? o perdo l'audio e la tastiera, nel tray?
<mauro_> http://imgur.com/uQqe21x niente da fare il notebook si è spento ma anche sulla tv la schermata è rimasta nera ho dovuto spengere il notebook dall'interruttore :(
<pa> penso che sia una violenza forzare l'utente ad usare l'indicator applet.. con il tasto di spegnimento che e' inutile, e l'icona della posta addirittura dannosa
<ExPBoy> pa, mi pare sia eccessivo dire che sia una violenza
<pa> beh, direi che non si puo disabilitare..
<pa> a meno di disinstallare qualche pezzo che non so
<pa> non l'ho mai capita questa cosa che indicator applet non si puo configurare..
<mauro_> pazienza vuol dire che userò Vista per vedere contemporaneamente a video sul notebook e sul tv :(
<akis24> pa usi xubuntu ?
<cristian_c> pa, ah, ti da noia la barra in modalità riproduzione?
<cristian_c> pa, sulla schermata l'hdmi è spento
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> mauro_, sulla schermata l'hdmi è spento
<cristian_c> ci creo non funge
<cristian_c> *credo
<Guest60711> ho un problema nell'istallazione di ubuntu accanto a windows7
<Guest60711> durante l'installazione ubuntu non mi vede la partizione di windows, ma soltanto un disco non allocato
<glpiana> Guest60711, hai magari chiuso windows mettendolo in sospensione?
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> che meraviglia...
<glpiana> pa, stai parlando di unity?
<mauro_> ciao cristian ero uscito ma probabilmente ci saranno dei problemi con i driver di samsung possibile?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> mauro_, sulla schermata l'hdmi è spento
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ci creo non funge
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> *credo
<weed12> ciao raga, ho un problema da ieri quando sulla tastiera se premo il tasto per fare il punto interrogativo fa il trattino basso e cosi tutti i caratteri speciali e come se fossero tutti mischiati, potete aiutarmi
<cristian_c> weed12, la tastiera probabilmente è impostata in inglese
<cristian_c> *con il layout inglese
<weed12> come posso metterla in italiano_
<cristian_c> weed12, innanzitutto , utilizzi unity?
<weed12> sarebbe
<cristian_c> !unity | weed12
<ubot-it> weed12: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<weed12> scusate ma non posso usare la punteggiatura
<mauro_> cristian si quella era la schermata precedente, poi ho : fatto click su accendi hdmi, tolto il segno di spunta da Dvi monitor, e click su applica
<mauro_> risultato schermo nero sia sul notebook che sul televisore :(
<cristian_c> mauro_, allora imposta bene l'hdmi
<cristian_c> mauro_, hai provato anche con il tasto speciale sulla tastiera?
<cristian_c> Fn+F*
<weed12> risolto grazie, stava in inglese
<mauro_> No non sono pratico di comandi da terminale per quelli mi affido a voi esperti :)
<mauro_> Cmq ora mi chiamano devo andare caso mai ci aggiorniamo più tardi grazie cmq della vostra pazienza :)
<cristian_c> mauro_, che c'entra il terminale?
<mauro_> Cmq io credo e poi ti lascio che dovrei tenerli accesi tutti e 2 sia notebook che hdmi forse dovrei adeguare la risoluzione della tv con quella del notebbok in maniera che non mi scompaia la barra delle applicazioni come era successo al primo tentativo
<cristian_c> mauro_, secondo me dovresti impostare l'hdmi
<cristian_c> e magari non spegnere il monitor così hai sempre il controllo
<cristian_c> mauro_, ma ti ripeto, c'è anche il tasto
<cristian_c> *combinazione di tasti
<mauro_> ok dopo pranzo proverò a dopo grazie
<pa> glpiana, in realta di gnome liscio
<pa> l'indicator applet e' anche li
<cristian_c> pa, anche su gnome shell indicator?
<cristian_c> mi sembra si chiami in altro modo
<glpiana> pa, passa ad altro, tipo lxde o xfce se non vuoi essere "tarpato" dalle impostazioni di gnome3
<polisso> buongiorno, ho fatto l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 14.40 LST e come al solito non funziona più lo scanner della mia stampante samsung scx 3400
<cristian_c> pa, ma ti avevo fatto anche una domanda
<polisso> cioa critstian
<glpiana> polisso, reinstalla i driver samsung come hai fatto in precedenza
<pa> cristian_c, boh.. e' identica, e se faccio about dice indicator applet complete
<cristian_c> polisso, se n'era parlato
<cristian_c> pa, dai, gnome-shell è diverso da unity
<pa> cristian_c, no, non ho problemi con la barra di riproduzione
<pa> solo con dei pezzi di indicator applet
<pa> e in generale,s e devo tenermi un coso che si espande con volonta propria, mi piacerebbe poterlo configurare
<polisso> si ma le copie salvate dello scanner in formato pdf non me li legge perchè li salva in un formaTO SCONOSCIUTO che non riesco ad aprire
<cristian_c> pa, in pratica cosa vorresti fare?
<cristian_c> non ho capito il problema dell'applet
<polisso> e come se fossero in formato linquaggio binario
<cristian_c> pa, si espande?
<cristian_c> O.o
<pa> vorrei delle applet separate, per audio, per tastiera, e per orologio
<cristian_c> polisso, quale applicazione utilizzi?
<pa> oppure vorrei poter configurare indicator applet, per scegliere cosa avere li dentro e cosa no
<pa> magari si possono disinstallare i pezzi di indicator che non uso
<glpiana> pa, devi esporre i tuoi desidarata agli sviluppatori, non a noi
<polisso> xsane, ti ricordi che partiva solo dal terminale con sudo xsane? il problema e che me li salva con un formato diverso dal pdf o immagine e non riesco ad aprirle
<pa> c'e' un modo per far ripartire indicator applet senza fare logout?
<Guest25543> In primis , un saluto a tutti.
<polisso> ciao
<cristian_c> pa, allora, visto che gnome-shell è abbastanza scarno, prova a vedere se ci sono estensioni dedicate
<Guest25543> Ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu 14.04.1 desktop amd64
<pa> per adesso ho scoperto che posso disinstallare indicator-messages
<pa> brutale, ma spero efficace
<cristian_c> polisso, ti ho detto come risolvere il problema dei permessi
<cristian_c> pa, leggi sopra
<polisso> si me lo avevi detto e anche provato
<polisso> ma funzionava solo dal terminale
<Guest25543> Ho installato ubuntu live e tutto apparentemente è ok ma dopo 1/2 minuti si riavvia il sistema
<cristian_c> ?
<polisso> prima dei permessi neanche dal terminale
<cristian_c> polisso, cioè. tu digiti semplicemente: xsane
<cristian_c> e appare la finestra dell'applicazione?
<polisso> io digito sudo xsane
<cristian_c> lol
<polisso> se digito solo xsane non mi funziona
<cristian_c> polisso, e non appare nulla nel terminale?
<polisso> si due scritte
<polisso> li vuoi postate?
<cristian_c> Guest25543, non ho capito, in live non riscontri problemi?
<cristian_c> polisso, posta pure
<cristian_c> se max 3 righe
<polisso> mfp_claim
<Guest25543> entro bene ma dopo un paio di minuti massimo si riavvia il pc
<polisso> mfp_release
<polisso> solo queste due righe
<cristian_c> polisso, testuale?
<polisso> si si testuale
<cristian_c> Guest25543, quindi , anche in live?
<Guest25543> ho provato ad installarlo ma quando arrivo alla scelta della lingua, si riavvia
<Guest25543> sì
<cristian_c> polisso, e con simple-scan?
<Guest25543> cosa può essere dovuto ?
<polisso> direttamente dal programma mi da errore che nessun scanner e collegato
<cristian_c> polisso, e ritorna il prompt dei comandi?
<polisso> posso provare dal terminale con sudo se vuoi?
<cristian_c> polisso, mi interessa il terminale
<Guest25543> ho la sensazione che sia la scheda video integrata nella APU amd A4
<cristian_c> polisso, senza sudo
<polisso> si poi ritorna il promt dei comandi
<cristian_c> Guest25543, se magari rispondi alle domande...
<cristian_c> polisso, ok
<polisso> quando chiudo il programma
<cristian_c> polisso, no no
<cristian_c> polisso, non devi chiuderlo
<Guest25543> scusami, si nella live ma poi mi riavvia il pc
<polisso> ad ogni copia mi compaiono le scritte che ti ho postato
<polisso> i due righi
<cristian_c> Guest25543, ok
<cristian_c> Guest25543, controlla l'hash del file .iso
<cristian_c> polisso, puoi aprire xsane da terminale
<cristian_c> e lasciarlo aperto
<cristian_c> ?
<Guest25543> si, prima di masterizzare ho fatto il controllo ed è risultato OK
<cristian_c> Guest25543, quale scheda grafica hai?
<Guest25543> ho una APU amd A4 6300 che integra una radeon HD8370D
<cristian_c> Guest25543, riesci ad entrare in live un momento?
<Guest25543> si vado ...
<cristian_c> polisso, fatto?
<polisso> allora cristian ho provato a dare il comando diretto sul terminale sudo simple-scan e funziona. me lo salva in formato pdf che posso aprire tranquillamente
<cristian_c> polisso, però volevo vedere una cosa
<polisso> dimmi
<cristian_c> altrimenti facciamo le calende greche
<polisso> vuoi le righe del terminale?
<polisso> te li posto subito
<cristian_c> polisso, no
<cristian_c> polisso, non stai seguendo nulla di quello che ti sto dicendo
<cristian_c> polisso, apri xsane senza root
<cristian_c> da terminale
<polisso> ok dimmi tu quello che devo fare
<cristian_c> lascialo aperto
<polisso> ok
<cristian_c> polisso, poi, apri un secondo terminale
<cristian_c> senza chiudere il primo
<cristian_c> e nel secondo terminale digita: ps aux
<cristian_c> posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> polisso, poi, sempre sul secondo terminale, digita ancora:
<cristian_c> polisso, ls -l /usr/share/applications
<cristian_c> risultato ancora su pastebin
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8626571/
<cristian_c> polisso, anche il secondo
<cristian_c> polisso, comunque, avevi rimosso l'altro gruppo dal gruppo scanner l'altro giorno
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ti dissi di farlo
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8626582/
<cristian_c> pl
<cristian_c> *ok
<cristian_c> pa, hai trovato estensioni?
<pa> purtroppo no, ma togliendo indicator-messaging almeno un pezzo di indicator e' sparita
<pa> mi manca window maker.. peccato lo sviluppo vada a rilento per modernizzarlo un po
<cristian_c> pa, hai cercato anche le impostazioni nel gnome control center?
<Guest25543> Cristian, sono entrato già due volte ma adesoo dopo meno di 15 secondi si riavvia ....
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pa, c'è la scheda Shell Extension in impostazioni avanzate
<cristian_c> Guest25543, facciamo una cosa
<Guest25543> dimmi
<cristian_c> Guest25543, imposta il nomodeset all'avvio
<Guest25543> ok
<cristian_c> sai come fare, vero?
<Guest25543> spiegami ti ringrazio
<cristian_c> Guest25543, nella schermata di menù cn 'Prova ubuntu', 'installa ubuntu' ecc...
<Guest25543> si
<cristian_c> ci dovrebbe essere un menù in fondo con l'opzione tipo F6
<Guest25543> ora ci son
<cristian_c> se non c'è lo fai apparire
<Guest25543> si ho visto
<cristian_c> Guest25543, tipo questo: http://i.stack.imgur.com/FfEwE.png
<Guest25543> si apre una tendina con diverse voci tra cui nomodeset .....
<Guest25543> al seleziono
<cristian_c> spunta nomodeset e poi scegli Prova
<Guest25543> ok grazie ...
<cristian_c> e vedi se si riavvia
<Guest25543> grazie
<pa> cristian_c, ma mi dicono che indicator e' roba di ubuntu, non di gnome..
<cristian_c> beh
<cristian_c> hai detto tu che è lo stesso
<cristian_c> pa, apri il control center
<cristian_c> di gnome
<cristian_c> !info gnome-control-center
<ubot-it> gnome-control-center (source: gnome-control-center): utilities to configure the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.6.3-0ubuntu56.1 (trusty), package size 448 kB, installed size 3411 kB
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> pa, c'è la scheda Shell Extension in impostazioni avanzate
<polisso> cristian io ci sono sempre, aspetto tuoi comandi
<cristian_c> polisso, ti ho già fatto una domanda
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> polisso, comunque, avevi rimosso l'altro gruppo dal gruppo scanner l'altro giorno
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ti dissi di farlo
<Guest25543> Grande Cristian, non si riavvia più  ... al meno finora sono passati diversi minuti ....
<pa> cristian_c, da terminale ho lanciato "gnome-control-center", e' venuto fuori il "system settings" normale. Non trovo le impostazioni avanzate... e' normale?
<cristian_c> Guest25543, beh, è una soluzione temporanea, ma almeno puoi installare
<cristian_c> *il tempo di installare
<polisso> cristian non lo so se e stato rimosso, rifacciamolo
<Guest25543> cosa è dovuto ?
<cristian_c> pa, aspetta
<cristian_c> polisso, è semplice
<polisso> tu mi dici come devofare ed io lo faccio
<cristian_c> polisso, digita: cat /etc/group
<cristian_c> e posta il risultato su pastebin
<polisso> ok
<cristian_c> Guest25543, non saprei, ma forse è legato a quello che dici tu
<cristian_c> forse la scheda grafica, forse la apu in se, chi lo sa
<Guest25543> grazie tanto ora provo ad installare ...
<cristian_c> !gnome-tweak-tool
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8626793/
<cristian_c> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubot-it> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.1-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 117 kB, installed size 957 kB
<cristian_c> pa, sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<cristian_c> scanner:x:106:saned,utente
<cristian_c> polisso, non l'hai rimosso
<polisso> rimuoviamolo allora, come si fà?
<cristian_c> polisso, digita: sudo deluser saned scanner
<cristian_c> polisso, poi: sudo deluser utente scanner
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8626819/
<cristian_c> polisso, ok
<cristian_c> polisso, sudo adduser utente lp
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8626828/
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8626831/
<cristian_c> polisso, cat /etc/group
<cristian_c> polisso, e prova anche a lanciare xsane senza root
<cristian_c> anzi, scusa
<cristian_c> polisso, per applicare le modifiche , devi riavviare la sessione di sistema
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8626846/
<polisso> quindi spengo e riaccendo il pc?
<cristian_c> polisso, non per forza
<cristian_c> polisso, puoi anche scegliere 'chiudi sessione'
<polisso> cioè termina sessione e la stessa cosa?
<glpiana> sì
<polisso> ok faccio
<polisso> cristian ti nomino mio idolo
<polisso> funziona alla grande
<cristian_c> polisso, peccato che sia stato glpiana a suggerire
<cristian_c> :P
<polisso> il merito e tuo al 99% lui al 1%
<polisso> quel si me lo dovevi dire tu
<cristian_c> lol
<polisso> grazie di tutto cristian
<cristian_c> di niente
<polisso> buona continuazione
<cristian_c> bion pranzo
<polisso> ciao a tutti
<Guest98867> Salve, ho da qualche mese Ubuntu ed ho appena letto che fra 2 giorni esce la versione 14.10. Per avere quest'ultima nuova versione Ubuntu si aggiornerà automaticamente o si deve reinstallare?
<eusebio> salve, non riesco a creare un account con thunderbird , mi dice che sono sbagliati sia la password che il nome utente, e pure sono scritti bene. mi potreste aiutare a capire dove èil problema? grazie.
<krabador> !chat | eusebio
<ubot-it> eusebio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> enzotib, se te la cavi bene con l'inglese, puoi andare sul server irc   irc.mozilla.org   , entrare nel canale #thunderbird e chiedere
<krabador> eusebio ^
<krabador> enzotib, scusa l'errore
<francy> ciao a tutti
<francy> qualcuno è in chat?
<krabador> francy, chiedi
<francy> ciao ascolta io conosco ubuntu e mi trovo veramente bene è fantastico anche se qualche volta devo aprire wind per alcuni programmi
<francy> ma ora ho un vecchio pc con un pentium 4 3.20 e una ram da 1 gb
<francy> voglio istallare ubuntu studio perchè mi serve per registrare un chiesa delle sessioni audio e dei cd e vorrei fare altro con l'audio ma visto che la scheda madre non è molto giovane non so se istallare studio 12 o andare tranquillo anche col 14
<francy> mi puoi consigliare?
<krabador> francy, al di la di linux / windows, l'audio editing , vuole un po' di potenza
<krabador> e ram
<francy> 1gb
<krabador> francy, installa lubuntu , e successivamente installa jack, come server audio
<krabador> per poi usare audacity
<krabador> , per le pure registrazioni, ce la fai
<francy> in futuro credo di accoppiarvi una scheda video esterna pensi che potrebbero esere compatibbili con chede moderna?
<francy> ovviamente allo scopo di registrare in multitraccia
<krabador> francy, il pc è troppo vecchio per un upgrade con materiale contemporaneo
<francy> questo pc lo hanno regalato non l'ho configurato io per questo mo trovo a lavorare con queste risorse e non ho potuto scegliere magari prestazioni  migliori
<krabador> pentium4 praticamente puoi iscriverlo al liceo
<krabador> francy, se installi lubuntu, la piu' leggera delle derivate di ubuntu, installi e il server audio jack , ed ardour, puoi registrare tranquillamente
<krabador> *audacity
<paolo233> :)
<francy> grazie tante proverò il tuo consiglio
<paolo233> krabador
<krabador> francy, puoi installare ardour, un multitraccia, e vedere come ti va, per farti un'idea di come puo' andare il pc, in quell'ambito
<krabador> francy, ardour è il miglior multitraccia su linux, ed uno dei piu' validi , al di là del sistema operativo
<krabador> paolo233, salve
<francy> ok oa mi segno questi sof. e li provo ciao ciao
<krabador> francy, ciao
<paolo233> puo darmi una mano su ubuntu-it-chat ?
<krabador> paolo233, è questo il canale di supporto ufficiale italiano ad ubuntu
<paolo233> infatti ho detto su ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> paolo233, se la tua domanda riguarda ubuntu chiedi pure qui
<krabador> paolo233, allora, anche lì, chiedi direttamente
<paolo233> ma se dico su ubuntu-it-chat vuol dire ke nn riguarda ubuntu forse
<krabador> paolo233, che ti metti a fare il recruitment , dando appuntamenti in giro?
<krabador> e mettendoti a frignare?
<paolo233> ma se fuori o sei cosi di nascita
<krabador> smettila ilovelinux
<paolo233> se nn sai come aiutarmi basta dirlo senza dire firignare ecc
<paolo233> cmq riguarda duc di noip
<paolo233> cioe quando apro il programma metto login e pass mi appare sempre connessione timeout
<gilpo> Ciao. Vorrei avere un'informazione su Ubuntu per netbook e ultrabook, c'è qualcuno in linea?
<krabador> gilpo, per netbook la ubuntu piu' indicata è lubuntu
<gilpo> Per ultrabook posso installare tranquillamente Ubuntu?
<gilpo> Per compatiblità e driver intendo.
<glpiana> gilpo, i driver son gli stessi in ogni versione di ubuntu
<glpiana> gilpo, cambiano le risorse richieste dalle diverse interfacce grafiche che el varie versioni forniscono
<gilpo> Si, intendevo se su un ultrabook recente è facile che sia tutto compatibile a livello di componenti?
<akis24> gilpo: si testa da live prima di installare e si verifica come vanno le cose, in generale ormai si ha un buon riconoscimento hardware  tranne qualche eccezione
<gilpo> Sui netbook invece gira fluidamente Lubuntu?
<akis24> gilpo: ti è stato detto gia' .. è la piu' leggera
<gilpo> Proverò a fare qualche test allora, grazie per l'aiuto.
<akis24> di nulla
<francescobs> ciao ubuntu non mi legge più l'hard disk interno cosa fare?
<glpiana> francescobs, come sei collegato qui ora?
<francescobs> con una wifi
<francescobs> non riesco a farlo cioè la wifi è protetta e non mi fa accedere su alcuni siti riscriverò più tardi grazie lo stesso
<simone_> ciao a tutti
<simone_> io avrei gentilmente bisogno di un consiglio su come risolvere un problema su Eclipse in ubuntu 14.04
<simone_> ciao
<glpiana> simone_, un problema di che tipo? se riguarda la programmazione sei nel posto sbagliato
<simone_> ciao, riguarda la configurazione del programma, mi sapresti dire dove posso trovare una chat su questo argomento?
<glpiana> simone_, ma tu prova a esporre il problema, magari trovi una soluzione qui
<simone_> praticamente quando provo a compilare un programma mi tronano una serie di errori tipo questo:ù
<simone_> /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/crt1.o(.debug_info): relocation 17 has invalid symbol index 13
<glpiana> simone_, ah ok, riguarda problemi di programmazione e compilazione. prova a chiedere di là in #ubuntu-it-chat
<simone_> ok grazie mille
<vesuvio> Ciao a tutti, ho appena acquistato una cam microsoft HD-3000  ma non funziona con ubuntu14!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
<akis24> vesuvio: apri il terminale e dai lsusb con la cam collegata  e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | vesuvio
<ubot-it> vesuvio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mauro_lubuntu_14> Questa è la mia situazione attuale http://imgur.com/uQqe21x vorrei vedere la stessa schermata sul mio notebook e la tv attualmente collegati con il cavo hdmi come devo procedere?
<akis24> mauro_lubuntu_14: sembra tu debba accenderlo  e vedere se va'
<fastfire_> join ##pfsense
<mauro_lubuntu_14> ciao:) provato ma sulla tv lo schermo rimane nero e sul pc perdo la barra delle applicazioni di lubuntu che sparisce :(
<mauro_lubuntu_14> con Vista funziona bene non capisco il problema :(
<akis24> mauro_lubuntu_14:  dai un occhiata qui  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/MultiDisplay
<akis24> mauro_lubuntu_14: e' qui http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-screencast-multi-monitor-tips-tricks
<Emmet> O installato ubuntu su chiavetta e non so come installarlo su pc
<krabador> Emmet, se la chiavetta è stata fatta bene, falla partire in boot
<max1822> ciao
<max1822> devo installare ubuntu su un pc freedos con boot uefi
<max1822> questo pc non ha cd-rom come faccio a montare l'immagine di ubuntu e preparare una chiavetta usb per il boot di partenza?
<krabador> max1822, lo fai da un'altro pc
<enzotib> una volta c'era rawrite che funzionava anche da DOS, mi pare, ma non credo esista più
<enzotib> (ed era per i floppy)
<vesuvio> Ciao, ho appena acquistato una cam microsoft HD-3000 ma non funge con ubuntu 14!!!che fare???
<krabador> vesuvio, attaccala, apri il terminale, manda lsusb
<krabador> !pastebin | vesuvio
<ubot-it> vesuvio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vesuvio> ok,mi puoi essere d'aiuto con la cam
<krabador> la hd 3000 sembra funzionare da 10.04.4
<krabador> vesuvio, attaccala, apri il terminale, manda lsusb
<krabador> !pastebin | vesuvio
<ubot-it> vesuvio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> incolla poi il link quu
<krabador> qui
<vesuvio> -Studio-XPS-8100:~$ lsusb
<vesuvio> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 18e3:9106 Fitipower Integrated Technology Inc
<vesuvio> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<vesuvio> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<vesuvio> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 413c:8160 Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 365 Bluetooth
<enzotib> e te lo meriti
<domemanc> salve ho questi requisiti per portatile intel (R) celeron(R)CPU  540 @ 1.86GHZ memoria ram 2 giga architettura a 32 bit posso installare ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS grazie
<Guest20244> ciao c0è nessuno?
<Guest20244> ciao, uso lubuntu e linux per la prima volta da 1 mese, quando devo scaricare un programma da internet che tipo di file devo scegliere per lubuntu? ad esempio, per adobe flashplayer, scelgo YUM per linux, oppure tar.gz, o rpm o APT per Ubuntu 10.4+? ciao
<cybernova> Guest20244, il flashplayer lo puoi trovare direttamente nell'ubuntu software center senza doverlo andare a scaricare dal sito, comunque i pacchetti installabili su ubuntu sono i deb
<Guest20244> non è ubuntu è lubuntu
<Guest20244> e se non c'è il file deb cosa scelgo?
<cybernova> Guest20244, è la stessa identica cosa, non cambia nulla solo la grafica
<cybernova> Guest20244, se non c'è deb prendendo come riferimento il sito di adobe che hai portato in esempio devi scegliere APT
<domemanc> salve ho questi requisiti per portatile intel (R) celeron(R)CPU  540 @ 1.86GHZ memoria ram 2 giga architettura a 32 bit posso installare ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS grazie
<cybernova> !requisiti | domemanc
<ubot-it> domemanc: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Guest20244> e quando ho un file library apt da installare che devo fare dopo? devo usare i comandi del terminal?
<cybernova> Guest20244, probabilmente dal sito di adobe ti apre direttamente il software center per installarlo senza dover utilizzare il terminale, però in generale con un file .deb (in ubuntu possono essere installati solo questi) devi utilizzare il terminale
<Guest20244> e in che modo utilizzo il terminale per installare software? sono ai primi passi con linux
<motz> salve, vorrei comprare un print server che sia compatibile con ubuntu e con mac osx. Qualche consiglio?
<cybernova> Guest20244, ti consiglio però prima di aprire l'ubuntu software center per vedere se il software che cerchi è presente li, ti gestisce automaticamente gli update e anche la rimozione. Da terminale per installare un .deb devi utilizzare il seguente comando: sudo dpkg -i /path/filedeb dove /path/filedeb è il percorso al file .deb
<cybernova> motz, print server può essere fatto da qualsiasi macchina in cui ci installi il server cups
<motz> cybernova, io parlo dell'hardware
<cybernova> !comandi | Guest20244
<ubot-it> Guest20244: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<cybernova> motz, ed infatti ti ho detto che puoi utilizzare qualsiasi cosa per fare da print server, non c'è bisogno di hardware apposta
<florida> buonasera, mi sono sparite le applicazioni d'avvio, con esse anche il cestino, ora dove vado a recuperare la roba buttata?
<motz> cybernova, non capisco. Io voglio mettere in rete la mia stampante, in modo da poter dare il comando di stampa via rete wireless
<cybernova> motz, allora quello che puoi fare è collegare la stampante ad un pc con ubuntu installato per esempio, ci installi il server cups ed installi la stampante su tale macchina, poi puoi rendere condivisibile tale stampante sulla rete a tutti i pc con sopra linux. Mentre se vuoi condividere tale stampante anche su macchine con winz devi utilizzare anche samba
<cybernova> !cups | motz
<ubot-it> motz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa | Guida alla stampa da rete: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<motz> cybernova, quello che voglio fare è collegare la stampante al mio ruoter e poi dare il comando di stampa via wireless da computer
<cybernova> motz, non so come funziona con i router, io l'ho condivisa wireless tramite il mio pc
<motz> cybernova, ok. E per condividerla anche con mac osx quale software ci vuole?
<cybernova> motz, non lo so per mac os x, siamo off topic qui, ma credo non ci siano molti problemi perchè la apple è quella che sviluppa il server di stampa per linux anche
<motz> ok
<motz> cybernova, grazie
<cybernova> motz, prego
<Guest20244> grazie per l'aiuto cybernova, buona serata
<cybernova> Guest20244, prego buona serata anche a te
<Guest20244> un ultima domanda mi viene in mente, non riesco a modificare l'orario dell'orologio in basso a destra, com'è possibile? vado su impostazioni orologio digitale ma mi dà altre opzioni con comandi e non l'orario da modificare..
<cybernova> Guest20244, da terminale dai il comando: locale
<cybernova> !paste | Guest20244
<ubot-it> Guest20244: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kappa> save ho un problema di acpi con un portatile asus L3000D attualmente ho installato la distro lubunto 14.04 lts quello che ho fatto e dal boot (grub) aggiungere la stringa acpi=off per testare il so e vedere se il problema scompariva avendo riscontrato che i saltuari freez del pc erano scomparsi ho utilizzato il comando da xterm "sudo leafpad /boot/
<kappa> grub/grub.cfg e inserito permanentamente la stringa acpi=off dopo ro quiet splash" in modo da rendere la modifica permanente. facendo cio la sitazione sembraba migliorata ma solo dopo mi sono accorto che aggiungendo questo comando la scheda audio non funziona, quindi ho ripristinato il file grub.cfg come era in origine, ora la mia domanda e ce modo
<kappa>  di ovviare al problema vi sono dei driver da poter installare er ovviare definitivamente al problema???
<Guest20244> LANG=it_IT.UTF-8
<Guest20244> LANGUAGE=it
<Guest20244> LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"
<Guest20244> LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"
<Guest20244> LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF-8"
<Guest20244> LC_COLLATE="it_IT.UTF-8"
<lubuntu2> ops spammato per sbaglio cyber
<cybernova> lubuntu2, ti avevo detto di mettere su paste :D
<lubuntu2> non ho capito come fare a cambiare l'orario
<cybernova> lubuntu2, comunque ho visto, da terminale dai: sudo ntpdate ntp1.inrim.it
<kappa> non riesce ad aiutarmi nessuno??
<lubuntu2> mi ha detto the NTP socket is in use, exiting, che fare? è un comando che aggiorna l'ora o che mi dà la possibilità di impostarla?
<lubuntu2> ?
<kappa> lubunto2 quel comando non fa altro che aggiornare la data e l' ora da server web non ti permette di impostarla manualmente
<kappa> save ho un problema di acpi con un portatile asus L3000D attualmente ho installato la distro lubunto 14.04 lts quello che ho fatto e dal boot (grub) aggiungere la stringa acpi=off per testare il so e vedere se il problema scompariva avendo riscontrato che i saltuari freez del pc erano scomparsi ho utilizzato il comando da xterm "sudo leafpad /boot/
<kappa> grub/grub.cfg e inserito permanentamente la stringa acpi=off dopo ro quiet splash" in modo da rendere la modifica permanente. facendo cio la sitazione sembraba migliorata ma solo dopo mi sono accorto che aggiungendo questo comando la scheda audio non funziona, quindi ho ripristinato il file grub.cfg come era in origine, ora la mia domanda e ce modo
<kappa>  di ovviare al problema vi sono dei driver da poter installare er ovviare definitivamente al problema?
<florida> qualcuno che aiuta una poveretta a recuperare il cestino?
<cybernova> lubuntu2, da terminale: sudo service ntp stop && sudo nptdate ntp1.inrim.it && sudo service ntp start è un unico comando copia ed incollalo sul terminale
<cybernova> ntpdate*
<cybernova> lubuntu2,  sudo service ntp stop && sudo ntpdate ntp1.inrim.it && sudo service ntp start
<quellen> ciao
<quellen> ho un problema con il Costumize Kit
<quellen> lo sto usando da VBOX, ma nell'hard disk virtuale non ho abbastanza spazio. posso salvare la iso modificato su una cartella condivisa?
<quellen> *modificata
<lubuntu2> quel comando mi permette di modificare l'orario?
<cybernova> lubuntu2, te lo aggiorna automaticamente
<lubuntu2> grazie
<lubuntu2> ciao stacco
<cybernova> prego ciao
<kappa> cybernova riesci a darmi una mano sul mio problema???
<cybernova> kappa, no mispaice
<cybernova> mispiace*
<kappa> ok grazie :)
<Rastart> Salve ubunti
<Rastart> volevo domandare a proposito di Browser (webbrowser-app). E' ciò necessario?
<Rastart> riuscirò ad andare su internet pur disinstallandolo? perchè vedete non credo di averlo mai installato. perchè è tra i pacchetti installati?
<Rastart> io uso firefox e mi trovo piu che bene. Volevo sapere se è semplicemente un browser o è qualcosa di necessario al funzionamento del tutto. Spero di essere stato chiaro nell'esposizione del dilemma e spero in una qualche risposta che mi faccia smettere di brancolare così pateticamente nel buio
<Rastart> però in caso riformulo: è  Browser (webbrowser-app) un qualsiasi browser o è un qualcosa che trascende la funzione del browser e serve a far funzionare qualsivoglia browser.
<Rastart> e qui aggiungerei un bel punto interrogativo
<Rastart> ?
<Rastart> ecco fatto.
<Rastart> qualcuno mi sa mica rispondere?
<Rastart> io non credo di averlo mai installato..giuro. dunque suppongo sia installato in predefinito dallo stesso sig.Ubuntu.
<Rastart> se è semplicemente un browser come tanti io che me ne faccio?
<Rastart> !webbrowser-app
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'webbrowser-app'
<Rastart> non lo sà nemmeno ubot?
<Rastart> beh chi mi aiuta dunque? c'è nessuno?
<krabador> da ubuntu 14.04 , è di sistema
<Rastart> ok. perchè è integrato con gmail google plus e youtube?
<krabador> perchè è di sistema?
<Rastart> se lo disinstallo che succede?
<Rastart> può ubuntu costringermi a tenere un programma integrato con qualcosa che odio profondamente?
<krabador> nessuno ti costringe ad usare nulla
<krabador> neanche lo stesso sistema
<krabador> https://launchpad.net/webbrowser-app
<Rastart> qui la libertà dell'utente và a farsi friggere..se è di sistema e non posso scegliere liberamente di non adoperare il browser di ubuntu trovo la cosa piuttosto deludente personalmente
<krabador> !chat | Rastart
<ubot-it> Rastart: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rastart> scusate ma era da dire..spero sia accolta come una critica costruttiva.
<cristian_c> !info webbrowser-app
<ubot-it> webbrowser-app (source: webbrowser-app): Ubuntu web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 0.23+14.04.20140428-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 551 kB, installed size 1572 kB
<cristian_c> Rastart, sbagliato
<Rastart> cristian_c che vuoldire che posso disinstallarlo senza problemi,dunque?
<Rastart> non è di sistema come ha detto krabador?
<cristian_c> è un normale pacchetto, giusto?
<krabador> è di sistema, da 14.04 , ma non è "il sistema"
<cristian_c> Rastart, tutti i pacchetti di sistema si gestiscono
<krabador> il discorso è che se lo disinstalli non cambia nulla
<Rastart> potete spiegarmelo un pò meglio? e non credo ci sia bisogno di andare in chat per questo,dannazione se non è una domanda da supporto questa.
<cristian_c> Rastart, se hai xfce puoi disinstallare mousepad e installare gedit
<cristian_c> nessuno te lo impedisce
<krabador> non succede nulla, non cambia nulla, cosi' come se lo lasci li e non lo usi
<cristian_c> e così anche per altri pacchetti
<Rastart> non è che smette di funzionare altra roba se lo disinstallo? e se si,cosa esattamente?
<krabador> Rastart, cosa non è chiaro di "se lo disinstalli non cambia nulla" ?
<Rastart> a me piace firefox non ho bisogno di altri browser. quindi vorrei sapere cosa succede se disinstallo webbrowser-app
<krabador> "non succede nulla, non cambia nulla, cosi' come se lo lasci li e non lo usi "
<Rastart> ok krabador però non essere scontroso per cortesia.
<cristian_c> Rastart, hai tante risorse a disposizione per approfondire l'utilizzo del sistema
<cristian_c> Rastart, oltre a irc, hai la documentazione ufficiale, il wiki, il forum, Chiedi, ecc..
<krabador> Rastart, non ripetere la stessa domanda , se è stata risposta , per cortesia
<cristian_c> Rastart, qui si parla di problemi veri
<Rastart> cristian_c, krabador..ho da dire qualcosa che è piu da chat che da supporto a questo punto. posso rubare una manciata di minuti del vostro tempo?
<cristian_c> !chat | Rastart
<ubot-it> Rastart: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rastart> #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Rastart, puoi tranquillamente entrare in chat
<krabador> li si puo' chiaccherare tranquilli
<giresse> ogni volta che lascio acceso ubuntu con amule e transmission accesi dopo un ora circa ritrovo il pc spento , quando lo riaccendo si blocca , lo spengo e quando si riavvia segnale un errore ma non dice ne il num. e ne altrlo
<giresse> scusate ma ho perso la conn avete capito?
<enzotib> giresse, sì, si è letto il messaggio
<giresse> lascio acceso ubuntu e lo trovo spento, come sospeso e poi non riparte
<giresse> mi devo preoccupare?
<JumX> ciao a tutti
<Robbonzo> ciao JumX
<JumX> Juve permettendo , tutto ok ?
<Robbonzo> non interessandomi al calcio, direi che va tutto bene
<JumX> ah , mi chiedevo se fosse possibile impostare qualche suono di sistema, esempio musica in fase di partenza o qualche suono quando giro il cubo insomma qualcosa di simpatico
<krabador> JumX, di base il login sound è disattivato ma si puo' attivare
<Rastart> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<h_boyz> Buonasera, Firefox non mi visualizza svariati siti web es: http://i.imgur.com/oC3Pdrd.png
<krabador> h_boyz, se sono fatti con specifiche per explorer, non li vedrai mai bene
<krabador> h_boyz, prova chromium/chrome
<h_boyz> krabador, chrome lo stò usando come alternativa infatti, ma vorrei risolvere. Non apre neanche google o swzone
<h_boyz> krabador, vedo dei quadretti
<Rastart> scusate ma chrome a che serve?
<Rastart> lol
<h_boyz> Rastart, capisco, ma è una questione di principio, vorrei capire la causa del problema
<Rastart> infatti a che ti servono alternative firefox è qualcosa di meraviglioso.
<Rastart> comunque non mi intendo di queste cose e purtroppo non sò aiutarti.
<Rastart> ma probabilmente qualcuno che può aiutarti c'è
<krabador> h_boyz, mi spiace, non è una questione che riguarda il sistema operativo, ma firefox
<Rastart> per aumentare le tue probabilità se mastichi un pò di inglese ti consiglio la chat ufficiale internazionale
<krabador> h_boyz, puoi , se vuoi un contatto diretto, chiedere direttamente a loro , nel server irc.mozilla.org
<Rastart> li sicuramente ti rispondono anche se in inglese
<krabador> h_boyz, nel canale #firefox
<h_boyz> krabador, quindi non potrebbe essere dovuto ad un qualche problema di sistema o componente non funzionante? Ho notato che in contemporanea al problema ricevo un errore di sistema, coincidenza?
<Rastart> ma puoi provare anche qui in #ubuntu
<krabador> h_boyz, apri il terminale
<Robbonzo> h_boyz: quale errore?
<krabador> h_boyz, scrivi firefox, dai invio
<krabador> Rastart, va nel sito che ti da il problema
<krabador> Rastart, vedi cosa appare nel terminale
<krabador> h_boyz, ^
<krabador> h_boyz, e fa un pastebin del contenuto
<krabador> !pastebin | h_boyz
<ubot-it> h_boyz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<h_boyz> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8631901/
<h_boyz> krabador, si, si abbiamo già iniziato ad affrontare questo problema l'altra sera
<krabador> h_boyz, solo quando ricevi l'errore
<krabador> non appena apri
<krabador> h_boyz, fa il pastebin, di quello che compare, se compare qualcosa, solo del momento in cui hai il problema / errore col sito
<h_boyz> krabador, all'avvio del so, finestra dove dice riscontrato errore di sistema
<h_boyz> krabador, a ok
<krabador> h_boyz, allora l'errore puo' non essere benissimo legato ne' a firefox, ne' al sito, ne' alla motivazione per cui va male il sito
<Robbonzo> eh esatto
<h_boyz> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8631915/
<h_boyz> krabador, questo è il terminale di firefox con ricerca "test" su google
<Robbonzo> è l'output di firefox questo?
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, l'ho copiato dal terminale dopo la ricerca di "test"
<gabry> Salve, ho installato  ubuntu  di recente, vorrei sapere  che tipo ti programma  devo utilizzare  per poter  aprire i video  su facebook,  ora  vi spiego,  quando  cerco di visualizzare un video  mi appare la scritta   :è necessario installare un aggiornamento, addobe flasch  player, quando clicco sul link e vdo alla pagina del programma non me lo f
<gabry> a scaricare...mi sapete  dare  qulche  indicazione?
<Robbonzo> gabry: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer da terminale
<krabador> gabry, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<krabador> h_boyz, posta per favore quello che appare , quando cerchi di visualizzare un sito che non ti viene visualizzato bene
<Robbonzo> h_boyz: quale versione di firefox hai? sembra un vecchio bug di firefox
<Robbonzo> tipo del 2011
<krabador> h_boyz, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | h_boyz
<ubot-it> h_boyz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<h_boyz> krabador, firefox 33.0
<krabador> h_boyz, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | h_boyz
<gabry> me lo ha installato un  tecnico pochi giorni  fa ..
<Robbonzo> gabry: ha buon gusto il tecnico ;)
<gabry> :)
<krabador> gabry, apri il terminale, scrivi sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<krabador> gabry, invio
<h_boyz> krabador, terminale>firefox vado su www.swzone.it (che non va) e sul terminale nulla di diverso, chiudo firefox da gui e sul terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/8631972/
<Robbonzo> h_boyz: prova ad avviare firefox con un nuovo profilo
<Robbonzo> firefox -ProfileManager
<Robbonzo> guarda se ancora ti da l'errore
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, fatto, crato profilo h_boyz, stesso problema ????
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, non mi capacito....
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8632093/ questo quanto è successo nel terminale.
<krabador> h_boyz, dpkg -l | grep jre
<krabador> h_boyz, dpkg -l | grep java
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8632108/ e il primo non da output
<Robbonzo> il primo profilo intendi?
<Robbonzo> quelli che usavi prima?
<Robbonzo> *quello
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, no, prima il profilo era default
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, l'ho creato adesso h_boyz
<Robbonzo> e quello che hai creato ora ti da l'ultimo output che hai postato, giusto?
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, esatto
<Robbonzo> devi provare a navigare col profilo nuovo
<Robbonzo> l'ultimo output che mi hai postato è quello di "firefox -ProfileManager"
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, fatto, ma non cambia nulla
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, si, tutto quello che ha scritto il terminale da quel comando alla creazione del profilo, fino alla prova di una pagina web
<Robbonzo> h_boyz: ora è chiaro :)
<Robbonzo> sono un po' tardo
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, buon per te :-) , poi mi fai un riassunto
<h_boyz> adesso risolviamo
<Robbonzo> h_boyz: hai modo di riavviare firefox disattivando i componenti aggiuntivi?
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, provo
<dexter> hello
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, ho disattivato tutti i componenti a mano, ho chiuso riaperto, e non funziona :(
<Robbonzo> h_boyz: anche a me firefox da lo stesso output che dava a te all'inizio, visitanto per esempio il sito che hai linkato prima
<Robbonzo> come fai ad avere silverlight?
<Robbonzo> con wine?
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, a suo tempo installai pipelight per la visione dei video silverlight, ma non dava problemi
<Guest97404> scusatemi, posso sapere come si potrebbe usare script come python o perl in un sistema operativo come ubuntu ( Come ad esempio nell'installazione)
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, avevo anche provato con sudo apt- get purge firefox , sudo apt-get autoclean , sudo apt-get autoremove, sudo apt-get install firefox, ma niente
<Robbonzo> prova a rinominare la cartella /home/h_boyz/.wine-pipelight
<Robbonzo> farti un backup o quello che vuoi
<Robbonzo> l'importante è che poi la rimettiamo al suo posto
<Robbonzo> se qualcosa va storto ;)
<Robbonzo> poi avvia firefox
<h_boyz>  mv /home/h_boyz/.wine-pipelight/ /home/h_boyz/.wine-pipelight_BKP  può andare?
<Robbonzo> yes
<h_boyz> fatto
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, :( come prima
<Robbonzo> rimetti la cartella a posto :)
<h_boyz> fatto
<Robbonzo> l'errore te l'ha cominciato a dare da un momento all'altro?
<Robbonzo> in seguito a un'aggiornamento?
<h_boyz> se non ricordo male dopo un'aggiornamento
<h_boyz> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Robbonzo> possibile ci fossero i driver nvidia nell'aggiornamento? quali usi a proposito?
<Robbonzo> proprietari immagino, hai la 14.04?
<h_boyz> adesso prprietari, ma li ho messi dopo che si è verificato il problema, pensavo di risolvere
<h_boyz> ho usato lo strumento di sistema
<h_boyz> driver aggiuntivi
<Robbonzo> che versione hai di ubuntu?
<h_boyz> 14.04
<h_boyz> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Robbonzo> è quando visiti siti che richiedono silverlight che si verifica il problema?
<h_boyz> no, basta andare su google o swzone
<Robbonzo> odio quando consigliano di usare un altro software invece di risolverti il problema, ma con altri browser ti succede lo stesso?
<Robbonzo> almeno sappiamo se è firefox o il sistema
<h_boyz> chrome funziona correttamente
<h_boyz> ed anche ubuntu-browser, l'ho provato ora per la prima volta, lol
<Robbonzo> io vedo del marcio in quel pipelight :)
<Robbonzo> ti funziona almeno?
<JumX> notte
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, si, funziona....
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, sul canale firefox mi dicono che forse è un font mancante....effettivamente ho fatto tempo fa una copia dei font win nella cartella /usr/share/fonts può essere?
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, ma perchè il resto funziona?
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, i font non sono globali?
<Robbonzo> un font mancante?
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, è una loro ipotesi. Per ora non sto' facendo prove con loro, almeno non me ne hanno suggerite
<Robbonzo> prova a installare java sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, avevo java 8 oracle, credo.....eseguo comunque il comando?
<Robbonzo> se non hai particolari esigenze tieniti quello dei repo ufficiali
<Robbonzo> quindi sì, fallo :)
<Robbonzo> al limite lo reinstalli dal ppa di webupd8
<h_boyz> no, nessuna esigenza, solopaura di fare confusiuone.....stà lavorando
<h_boyz> Robbonzo, fatto, ma niente....
<Robbonzo> aspe' :)
<Robbonzo> wine e/o pipelight li hai installati con qualche deb o li hai compilati a mano?
<h_boyz> tramite repo se non ricordo male
<Robbonzo> pipelight non c'è
<h_boyz> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<h_boyz> ho seguito questa
<Robbonzo> toglimi una curiosità, che ci fai con pipelight? Netflix?
<h_boyz> infinity
<Robbonzo> dai questo comando, non succede nulla :)
<Robbonzo> touch ~/.xattr_test && setfattr -n 'user.testAttr' -v 'attribute value' ~/.xattr_test &> /dev/null; getfattr ~/.xattr_test 2>&1 | grep -q user.testAttr && echo 'It works!' || echo 'No workie!'; rm ~/.xattr_test &> /dev/null
<Robbonzo> dimmi cosa restituisce
<h_boyz> no workie!
<Robbonzo> :-D
<Robbonzo> però non c'è niente da ridere
<Robbonzo> :D
<h_boyz> ora però facendo una prova sembra non andare neanche pipelight...
<Robbonzo> secondo me il problema verte tutto lì
<h_boyz> no, ora va in firefox
<Robbonzo> per installare pipelight hai unicamente aggiunto il ppa che ti consiglia il wiki di ubuntu?
<Robbonzo> avvia questo /usr/share/pipelight/scripts/configure-silverlight
<Robbonzo> si avvia?
<h_boyz> Silverlight hardware acceleration is currently forced in the registry.
<h_boyz> [enable/disable/force/abort]?
<Robbonzo> fai disable e poi abort
<Robbonzo> e poi riprova firefox
<h_boyz> niente da fare
<Robbonzo> hai anche il canale di pipelight se vuoi provare qui su irc
<Robbonzo> il problema è lì secondo me
<h_boyz> ok, ti ringrazio infinitamente, sei stato gentilissimo, voglio scoprire l'arcano. Almeno per crescita personale, poi farò installazione pulita della 14.10
<Robbonzo> h_boyz: non ho risolto niente :)
<Robbonzo> il motivo per cui vuoi risolvere mi sembra il miglior motivo che tu possa avere ;)
<h_boyz> altrimenti quando imparo ;)
<h_boyz> buonanotte.
<Robbonzo> hai voglia di fare un'ultima prova?
<h_boyz> si
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-23
<nicol> buon giorno, ho un pc portatile del 2002 Amilo Fujitzo con una recente bipartizione da una parte Windows XP e dall'altra Xubuntu. nella parte ubuntu, che ho iniziato da poco ad esplorare ed è vuota se non per scribus che ho installato, se collego il mio telefono, per esempio per scaricare foto, non vedo dove è. non si apre automaticamente e ho cerc
<nicol> ato in gestione di file senza successo. potete aiutarmi?
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<francesco94> ciao ubuntu non riesce a leggermi il disco interno come fare?
<glpiana> francesco94, sei dal pc in questione?
<francesco94> si
<glpiana> francesco94, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | francesco94
<ubot-it> francesco94: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesco94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8637068/
<glpiana> francesco94, ?
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> francesco94, dammi, sempre su pastebin, l'output del comando: mount
<francesco94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8637084/
<glpiana> francesco94, e lo stesso fai col comando: sudo parted -l
<francesco94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8637104/
<glpiana> francesco94, a me sembra che il tuo disco venga visto perfettamente. che problema riscontri dettagliatamente?
<francesco94> che cliccano sul disco non mi fa a accedere alle cartelle che sono contenute all'interno mi da un errore
<glpiana> francesco94, "disco" è abbastanza generico. a che partizione ti riferisci anzitutto?
<francesco94> se vuoi ti mando che cosa mi dice l'errore
<francesco94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8637128/
<glpiana> francesco94, scusami, ho avuto un problemino
<glpiana> ora guardo l'errore
<francesco94> tranquillo
<glpiana> francesco94, allora ti stai riferendo alla partizione di windows. il messaggio dice chiaramente che non riesce a montare la partizione perchè non è chiusa definitivamente.
<glpiana> in linea di massima i casi sono due
<glpiana> o windows non è stato spento completamente ma è in uno stato di, tipo, sospensione (credo serva a riavvii più rapidi) oppure il disco di windows va controllato
<glpiana> francesco94, ti direi quindi di avviare in windows, eseguirne poi uno spegnimento completo e riprovare a montare il disco. se il problem persiste torna qui e cerchiamo di capirne il motivo
<francesco94> ci ho gia provato per 2 volte ma niente
<glpiana> francesco94, dalla regia mi parlano di "avvio rapido" di windows 8
<francesco94> adesso ci riprovo e ti faccio sapere
<glpiana> francesco94, ti dice niente?
<francesco94> niente
<akis24> francesco94:  cerca su gogol .. riavvio rapido  windows 8   e trovi tutto
<glpiana> francesco94, http://www.chimerarevo.com/windows/windows-8-disattivare-avvio-veloce-quick-boot-125388/ tipo qui
<francesco94> ok ho capito adesso
<francesco94> adeso ci provo e ti faccio sapere
<francesco94> ho risolto il problemi adesso mi fa accedere al disco grazie mille per l'aiuto
<glpiana> :)
<francesco94> ciao
<zgorbyo> salve a tutti il mio notebook asus A551L con ubuntu studio 14.04 si freeza ogni volta che smanetto per qualche minuto sul trackpad, mi succedeva la stessa cosa con ubuntu 14.04,mai avuto problemicon versioni precedenti di ubuntu e ubuntu studio fino alla 13.10
<zgorbyo> dimentico di sottolineare che ho un kit wireless mouse e tastiera microsoft collegato in contemporanea, che ho sempre usato senza problemi
<lele_> ciao ho appena installato ubuntu 14 e non riesco a far funzinare lo scanner della multifunzione samsung scx 4623f ho seguito qesta guida http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=586038 ma mi da questo errore si è verificato un errore dorante l'I/O sul dispositivo
<androide> ciao
<androide> cè qualcuno ?
<androide> ho la /boot al 100%
<androide> ma apt-get autoremove non funziona
<androide> e anche apt-get remove mi da problemi di dipendenze
<Guest14994> salve a tutti
<Guest14994> un'informazione
<lele_> ciao ho appena installato ubuntu 14 e non riesco a far funzinare lo scanner della multifunzione samsung scx 4623f ho seguito qesta guida http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=586038 ma mi da questo errore si è verificato un errore dorante l'I/O sul dispositivo
<Guest14994> qualcuno sa dirmi cm formattare prima di riinstallare ubuntu?
<glpiana> androide, scrivi: sudo apt-get clean
<glpiana> napoi ricontrolla con df lo spazio residuo
<lele_> ciao glpiana
<lele_> puoi aiutarmi?
<lele_> ciao ho appena installato ubuntu 14 e non riesco a far funzinare lo scanner della multifunzione samsung scx 4623f ho seguito qesta guida http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=586038 ma mi da questo errore si è verificato un errore dorante l'I/O sul dispositivo
<glpiana> lele_, sì, tra un attimo
<lele_> ok grazie
<androide> glpiana se faccio sudo apt-get clean non risponde niente e se ricontrollo lo spazio è sempre al 100%
<glpiana> androide, scrivi: cd /
<androide> ok
<glpiana> androide, poi scrivi: sudo du -h --max-depth=1
<glpiana> androide, e lascialo lavorare fino al prompt
<glpiana> lele_, come hai installato stampante e scanner?
<androide> sta lavorando
<glpiana> androide, poi hai modo di mettere su pastebin l'output del comando?
<glpiana> !paste | androide
<ubot-it> androide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lele_> non li ho installati ho semplicemente collegato il cavo la stampante so per certo che funziona ma non l'ho ancora installata per lo scanner pensavo bastasse seguire la guida che ho postato
<androide> paste.ubuntu.com/8638884
<androide> la boot sono 223 m ed è al 100%
<androide> è piena di kernel vecchi
<glpiana> androide, dammi l'output di: sudo parted -l                e di: mount
<androide> paste.ubuntu.com/8638906
<glpiana> androide, lvm? vabbè
<nicol> nicol
<nicol> buon giorno, ho un pc portatile del 2002 Amilo Fujitzo con una recente bipartizione da una parte Windows XP e dall'altra Xubuntu. nella parte ubuntu, che ho iniziato da poco ad esplorare ed è vuota se non per scribus che ho installato, se collego il mio telefono, per esempio per scaricare foto, non vedo dove è. non si apre automaticamente e ho cerc
<nicol> ato in gestione di file senza successo. potete aiutarmi?
<glpiana> androide, se sai già di essere pieno di kernel vecchi, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> nicol, che telefono?
<glpiana> torno tra 10 minuti
<nicol> samsung galaxy note 3
<androide> glpiana paste.ubuntu.com/8638943
<dorione> Salve a tutti, dopo l'installazione dell'ultima versione di Ubuntu quando sono andato a riaccendere il mio netbook Asus (modello abbastanza vecchio) mi da il seguente errore "The system is running in low-graphics mode". Seguendo alcune guido ho provato a cliccare sia su "Reconfigure graphics" sia con CTRL+ALT+F1 e digitare alcuni comandi ma niente
<dorione> da fare. Grazie a tutti in anticipo!
<glpiana> nicol, devi abilitare sullo smartphone l'uso come archivio di massa
<glpiana> androide, scrivi: uname -a          e copia pure qui la riga
<glpiana> dorione, che scheda video hai? nvidia?
<dorione> purtroppo il pc non è mio ma se non sbaglio per vedere la scheda grafica devo digitare lasci | (non mi ricordo)
<glpiana> lele. qui trovi i driver: http://drivers.downloadatoz.com/search.php?ii=on&q=scx+4623f&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8
<glpiana> dorione, sì, lspci   e cerchi vga
<nicol> sai dirmi dove è?
<dorione> mi da: VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [Sis] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<glpiana> nicol, vediamo di trovarlo, ma passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> dorione, hai fatto installazioni particolari prima dell'ultimo spegnimento?
<dorione> ho provato ad usare alcuni comandi per reinstallare la scheda grafica
<glpiana> dorione, immaginavo. che hai fatto? vediamo di rimediare se riusciamo
<dorione> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<dorione> sudo reboot
<dorione> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<dorione> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dorione> sudo reboot
<glpiana> dorione, frena
<glpiana> !paste | dorione
<ubot-it> dorione: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dorione> scusi
<dorione> non lo sapevo, comunque sono questi i comandi che ho lanciato
<lele_> glpiana il sito che mi hai dato mi fa scaricare un .exe anche per i driver linux
<glpiana> lele_, visto, spe
<quellen> dopo aver lo isntallato, ubuntu dice che deve scaricare dei pacchetti per la lingua italiana. come si chiamano? voglio installarli manualmente
<glpiana> lele_, http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.com/downloadfile/ContentsFile.aspx?CDSite=UNI_IT&CttFileID=2409632&CDCttType=DR&ModelType=N&ModelName=SCX-4623F&VPath=DR/201310/20131024164132617/uld_v1.00.06.tar.gz
<glpiana> !ubuntuitaliano | quellen
<ubot-it> quellen: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<lele_> ok scaricato... scusa l'ignoranza ma ora come lo installo
<glpiana> lele_, qui trovi le guide: http://www.samsung.com/it/consumer/pc-peripherals-printer/printers-and-multifunction/monochrome-laser-multifunction-printers/SCX-4623F/XEC
<glpiana> dorione, nessuno dei comandi che hai scritto hanno a che fare con la scheda video
<androide> glpiana     uname -a
<androide> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-65-generic-pae #98-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 11 20:48:58 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<dorione> quindi cosa mi consigli di fare
<glpiana> androide, puoi rimuovere le versioni precedenti, sulla falsa riga di questo comando: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic-pae
<glpiana> dorione, in terminale scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a                    e dimmi se visualizzi qualcosa, se ci ragiona un po' o se ti ridà subito il prompt
<dorione> non mi da niente
<glpiana> dorione, prima hai detto che hai cercato di installare la scheda video. cosa hai fatto per installarla?
<dorione> ho inserito i comandi che ti ho fatto vedere pensando che erano quelli
<glpiana> no, e non avrebbero potuto comportare danni all'impianto grafico
<dorione> stavo leggendo i requisiti di sistema
<dorione> e non c
<dorione> e non credo siano compatibili, quindi se installo xubuntu o lubuntu dovrebbe andare meglio dato che hanno un ambiente grafico più leggero
<glpiana> dorione, ma quindi la grafica non è mai andata?
<dorione> in che senso scusi?
<glpiana> dorione, anzitutto non vedo perchè tu mi debba dare del lei
<glpiana> dorione, in secondo luogo ora parli di installare altro
<glpiana> la cosa mi fa pensare che tu hai installato e hai sempre avuto problemi con la scheda video
<dorione> scusa pensavo che fosse quello il problema dato che il requisito minimo è 2 gb di ram e non credo che questo pc li abbia
<glpiana> dorione, vabbè, visto che non si può avere risposta installa lubuntu che è la più leggera
<androide> glpiana paste.ubuntu.com/8639399 il purge non va
<dorione> io ti ringrazio e mi scuso se ti ho fatto perdere tempo
<glpiana> androide, perchè hai in sospeso l'installazione del kernel nuovo
<glpiana> androide, prova a dare sudo apt-get -f install                e fammi vedere che fa
<androide> fose si è sospesa da sola perche non aveva lo spazio su /boot ?
<glpiana> androide, probabile
<androide> glpiana paste.ubuntu.com/8639451
<glpiana> androide, guarda che è una situazione grama. dai: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<androide> sta facendo
<androide> ha finito
<androide> dice
<androide> si sono verificati degli errori nel elaborazione
<androide> linux-image-genric-pae
<androide> e linux-generic-pae
<androide> vuoi il paste?
<androide> paste.ubuntu.com/8639504
<glpiana> androide, prova con: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-generic-pae
<androide> qua paste.ubuntu.com/8639534
<glpiana> androide, sudo apt-get purge linux-generic-pae
<androide> qua paste.ubuntu.com/8639582
<glpiana> androide, riprova con: sudo apt-get -f install
<androide> paste.ubuntu.com/8639593
<glpiana> androide, sudo dpkg -P --force-remove-reinstreq linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic-pae
<androide> eccolo paste.ubuntu.com/8639607
<glpiana> androide, ora dai: df    e evdiamo se si è liberato spazio
<androide> ora ci sono 15mb liberi su boot
<androide> :)
<androide> adesso risuciro a cancellare i kernel vecchi ?
<glpiana> ringraziamo il buon enzotib
<glpiana> androide, prova, se si impalla ancora torna e vediamo
<androide> faccio il purge o il remove ?
<glpiana> androide, purge
<androide> fa come prima dice di fare apt-get -f install
<glpiana> androide, fermati al -65 che è quello che stai usando
<glpiana> androide, devi farlo perchè hai pacchetti in ballo. non so se basta lo spazio ma prova
<androide> dice che sono necessari 38,4 mb
<glpiana> androide, fallo andare comunque e vediamo
<androide> qua paste.ubuntu.com/8639653
<glpiana> androide, liberiamo altro spazio
<glpiana> androide, sudo dpkg -P --force-remove-reinstreq linux-image-3.2.0-56-generic-pae
<androide> vado sempre col il dpkg -P -- force ..... ?
<androide> eccolo paste.ubuntu.com/8639697
<androide> in /boot ho sempre 15mb liberi
<glpiana> androide, sudo dpkg -P --force-remove-reinstreq linux-image-3.2.0-57-generic-pae
<androide> ok ora sono 37MB liberi
<androide> riprovo il apt-get -f install ?
<glpiana> androide, no
<glpiana> androide, sudo dpkg -P --force-remove-reinstreq linux-image-3.2.0-58-generic-pae
<androide> ok ora sono 59MB liberi
<glpiana> androide, prova con sudo apt-get -f install
<androide> da errore
<glpiana> androide, vediamo
<androide> paste.ubuntu.cin/8639790
<glpiana> androide, sudo apt-get purge inux-image-3.2.0-67-generic-pae
<androide> qua paste.ubuntu.com/8639801
<androide> mancava una l
<glpiana> androide, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> androide, quando termina dai: sudo apt-get -f install
<androide> mancava un l non la metto ?
<glpiana> androide, ????
<glpiana> ah oki, sì sì mettila
<glpiana> errore mio di stacca e attacca
<androide> fa uguale
<androide> ora vado di apt-get update
<androide> apt-get update sembra ok
<androide> lettura elenco dei pacchetti .. Fatto
<glpiana> oki, sudo apt-get -f install
<androide> paste.ubuntu.com/8639847
<glpiana> androide, sudo apt-get clean
<glpiana> androide, poi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<androide> qua paste.ubuntu.com/8639865
<glpiana> androide, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-generic-pae linux-image-3.2.0-67-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae
<androide> paste.ubuntu.com/8639893
<glpiana> androide, sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-generic-pae
<androide> niente .. paste.ubuntu.com/8639913
<glpiana> androide, sudo apt-get -f install
<androide> eccolo paste.ubuntu.com/8639927
<glpiana> androide, sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-67-generic-pae
<androide> :)  paste.ubuntu.com/8639940
<glpiana> androide, uff, sudo apt-get upgrade
<androide> ):  paste.ubuntu.com/8639948
<glpiana> androide, hai aptitude?
<androide> si
<glpiana> androide, proviamo con aptitude: sudo aptitude upgrade         vediamo che dice
<androide> sta scaricando
<androide> dice 6 minuti alla fine ..
<glpiana> vediamo se risolve da solo o se da soluzioni interessanti
<androide> speriamo 1 minuto e finisce i download
<androide> forse funziona
<androide> ha finito
<glpiana> androide, vediamo le ultime righe dell'ouput
<androide> paste.ubuntu.com/8640054
<glpiana> androide, sudo aptitude -f install
<androide> eccolo paste.ubuntu.com/8640104
<glpiana> androide, sudo aptitude purge linux-headers-generic-pae
<androide> mi dice rimuovere i seguenti pacchetti ?
<androide> y/n/q/?
<glpiana> androide, quanli pacchetti?
<glpiana> *quanli
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> quali
<androide> paste.ubuntu.com/8640154
<glpiana> androide, Y
<androide> paste.ubuntu.com/8640162
<glpiana> androide, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<androide> fatto non dice niente
<glpiana> yeah
<androide> :)
<androide> dici che ora tutte le dipendeze sono a posto ?
<glpiana> androide, ora, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-58-generic-pae
<androide> qua paste.ubuntu.com/8640189
<androide> prova a rimuovere il 59 ? sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-59-generic-pae
<glpiana> androide, ora, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-59-generic-pae
<androide> ha fatto!!
<androide> ora vado cosi per il 60,61,63 ?
<glpiana> androide, sì, non il 65
<androide> :)
<androide> ok ora ho 3 kernel
<androide> il 64,65 e 70
<androide> ma quando riavvio ora i parte con il 70 ?
<androide> e 145mb liberi sulla /boot
<androide> grazie mille glpiana
<androide> e grazie mille aptitude
<androide> ma non posso dire lo spesso di apt-get :)
<glpiana> lol
<androide> glpiana provo a riavviare tutto e vedo se va ?
<glpiana> androide, ora
<glpiana> androide, prima dai: sudo apt-get autoremove
<androide> nel frattepo ho riavviato
<androide> è partito con il 70
<androide> qua paste.ubuntu.com/8640388
<glpiana> androide, sudo apt-get install  linux-image-generic-pae
<androide> fatto
<androide> pare andato bene
<piobre> salve qualcuno può aiutarmi con un piccolo problema?
<akis24> piobre: esponilo magari qualcuno sa' e ti aiuta
<piobre> si, allora, sto muovendo i primi in passi in linux, ho fatto l'istallazione ed è andato tutto bene ora il problema che non riesco più a tornare su window....quando riavvio mi da la scelta, ma la tastiera non risponde e non posso scendere alla voce window...
<piobre> magari è una stupidaggine e sono io l'ignorante
<androide> piobre ba con ubuntu parte e funziona la tastiera ?
<piobre> si si sono dentro ubuntu e sto ovviamente scrivendo
<ExPBoy> piobre, tastiera usb?
<glpiana> androide, dpkg -l |  grep linux-image
<androide> bene allaora è un segno del destino , non devi usare winzoz
<piobre> si tastiera usb
<ExPBoy> androide, -.-
<jester-> piobre: è un pc fisso?
<androide> glpiana ho i 3 kernel + il generic-pae
<piobre> sinceramente non è un problema perchè voglio usare linux, ma per gli altri familiari magari è ancora un problema
<piobre> si pc fisso
<jester-> piobre: è un pc fisso?
<jester-> piobre: vai nel bios e attiva usb legacy
<glpiana> androide, oki, fai attenzione allo spazio di /boot d'ora innanzi, mi raccomando
<androide> si grazie ancora glpiana
<piobre> usb legacy? è solo quello il problema? vado subito grazie mille
<jester-> piobre: e visto che i due non sono sostitutivi ma alternativi winzoz velnete o nolente serve sempre
<piobre> grazie per adesso
<piobre> provo a riavviare
<dorione> Devo chiedere qui per problemi con Lubuntu?
<glpiana> dorione, sì
<dorione> Allora, ci risiamo!
<glpiana> dorione, esponi di nuovo, ho la memoria del pesce rosso
<dorione> Ho deciso di installare Lubunto pensando di non avere problemi, dato i requisiti minimi. L'ho installato e al riavvio esce una schermata blu con scritto "could not acquire..." decido di spegnere dal pulsante dato che non mi faceva fare niente ed accenderlo. Lo accendo, parte il caricamento di Lubuntu con il caricamento a puntini sotto e dopo pochi
<dorione> secondi schermata nera!
<glpiana> dorione, ma la live funziona?
<dorione> parli del disco di avvio?
<glpiana> sì
<Postfix-problema> ragazzi qualcuno puo aiutarmi? ho un problema con postfix che non riesco a risolvere.
<dorione> si si ho scaricato l'ISO e l'ho montato su DVD e me l'ha installato senza problemi
<glpiana> dorione, e l'hai provata da dvd prima din installarla?
<dorione> l'ho installata da DVD
<glpiana> dorione, da dvd puoi pure provarla
<dorione> ah no scusa non l'ho provata non avevo capito
<Postfix-problema> scusate se disturbo con chi posso parlare per risolvere il mio problema? do tutti i dati che servono per venirci incontro
<glpiana> dorione, provala allora.  mi pare strano che vada da live e non installata. poi torna a dire qualcosa
<dorione> si lo faccio subito!
<glpiana> Postfix-problema, devi esporre il problema e se qualcuno sa risponderti lo farà
<Postfix-problema> va bene, posso parlare con te? vedo ci sei solo tu :)
<Postfix-problema> come non detto :/
<glpiana> Postfix-problema, tu esponi il tuo problema, in canale ci sono quasi 50 persone
<jester-> glpiana: cattivo
<glpiana> jester-, la prossima volta gli dico di joinare #ubuntu-it-party
<akis24> lol
<jester-> glpiana: lol
<dorione> provato la prova,  stesso discorso
<glpiana> dorione, cioè non va?
<dorione> no, schermata nera
<glpiana> dorione, allora, prima si prova e se va nel caso si installa
<glpiana> dorione, la sis è una scheda grafica un po' pstica su ubuntu
<dorione> lo immaginavo
<jester-> le fanno ancora le sis?
<dorione> quindi dovrei lasciar perdere ubuntu?
<dorione> è un netbook abbastanza vecchio
<jester-> dorione: pc del 2000 giu di li?
<dorione> penso di si, non è mio, ma di mio suocero
<jester-> dorione: natale si avviciana fai un regalo lal suocero
<dorione> jester: magari me lo potessi permettere, sono un universitario
<glpiana> dorione, prova a scaricare una versione meno recente, tipo la 12.04 che ha supporto ancora per un po'
<Postfix-problema> provo a esporre il problema. dopo aver installato postfix seguendo la guida di ubuntu. nel momento in cui devo specificare l'indirizzo del destinatario (con telnet). ricevo questo messaggio Recipient address rejected: gmail.com
<dorione> glpiana: 12.04 facendo prima la prova naturalmente
<glpiana> dorione, sempre
<Postfix-problema> sospetto il problema deriva dalla variabile smtpd_recipient_restrictions
<Postfix-problema> ma mi sembra tutto ok
<Postfix-problema> scusate ho la connessione che lagga. se qualcuno puo rispondere
<Postfix-problema> magari è preferito un messaggio privato
<glpiana> Postfix-problema, no, va bene così il messaggio. temo però tu sia un po' off topic
<Postfix-problema> sono stato connesso in automatico su questa chat e ho scritto quà
<jester-> Postfix-problema: /j #postfix
<kensy> E' già disponibile per l'uso Ubuntu Touch?
<en0m15> kensy: solo per certi dispositivi
<kensy> Su Nexus 5 funziona?
<glpiana> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch kensy
<en0m15> no, mi sembra che funzioni stabile solo su nexus 4 e atri dispositivi di quell'anno
<kensy> A livello di uso e caratteristiche cosa offre in più di Android?
<glpiana> !chat | kensy
<ubot-it> kensy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kensy> Ok, scusatemi.
<soleado> c'è qualcuno??
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<COSMuZZo> Ciao belli
<soleado> ho installato ubuntu 13.04 maho problemi per istallare dei pacchetti tipo flex o jdk ... mi dice che non trova i pacchetti anche se faccio sudo apt-get install flex
<akis24> soleado:  come mai hai installato la 13.04 ? il supporto è finito
<jester-> anche per la 13,10 zè finio
<soleado> perchè avevo il cd con quello quindi che mi conviene fare?
<akis24> soleado: aspetta ancora un poco questione di ore e ti scarichi la 14.10  oppure scarica la 14.04
<soleado> aspettare il ubuntu 14 e sostituirlo?
<soleado> ma devo istallarlo da 0 oppure c'è un aggiornamento?
<akis24> soleado: scarichi la nuova versione e reinstalli da 0
<en0m15> dovrebbe anche farti l'aggiornamento, cmq secondo me ti conviene installare la 14.04 che è LTS
<en0m15> ed è la versione utilizzata dalla comunita dei forum
<soleado> quindi lo scarico lo metto in un cd e lo ristallo?
<en0m15> si, e poi gli dici di mantenerti i software e i dati dalla vecchia versione
<en0m15> cmq se guardi nelle impostazioni degli aggiornamenti di ubuntu dovrebbe anche esserci una sezione per gli aggiornamenti della versione
<soleado> sisi però mi da sempre dei problemi
<soleado> mi dice di controllare la mia connessione internet
<soleado> ho installato ubuntu 13.04 maho problemi per istallare dei pacchetti tipo flex o jdk ... mi dice che non trova i pacchetti anche se faccio sapt-get install flex
<akis24> soleado:  hai avuto le risposte ..  se hai domande che non riguardano il supporto entra su #ubuntu-it-chat
<en0m15> 13.04 non è più supportato xke non è una versione LTS e quindi il supporto finisce appena esce esce una versione più recente
<akis24> !download | soleado
<ubot-it> soleado: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<en0m15> hai due alternative, ho installi ubuntu 14.04 LTS o aspetti qualche ora che esce la nuova versione 14.04
<en0m15> *14.10, pardon
<Shack> Ciao!
<Shack> Ho un problema con l'installazione dell'antenna wifi
<Shack> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<en0m15> che problema hai?
<Shack> non mi riconosce l'antenna wifi installata. Per l'installazione di Ubuntu (che ho fatto oggi) e per questa chat sto andando avanti con una pennetta usb wifi
<Shack> che però si surriscalda facilmente (è vecchia)
<en0m15> intanto che marca é?
<jester-> Shack: cosa intendi per antenna wifi
<Shack> una scheda con l'antenna wifi per la connessione ad internet
<Shack> che è montata sul mio pc fisso
<jester-> Shack: cioè una scheda pci con antenna incoporata?
<Shack> si
<jester-> Shack: fa vedere cosa risponde lspci
<jester-> !paste | Shack
<ubot-it> Shack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Shack> Il problema è che non conosco la marca della scheda perché è montata all'interno del case e da fuor nn si legge
<jester-> Shack: leggio quello che ti ho scritto sopra
<Shack> jester: scusa è la prima volta... dove devo cliccare?
<jester-> Shack: non mi pari troppo nuovo. apri un terminale
<jester-> [17:07:06] <jester-> Shack: fa vedere cosa risponde lspci
<jester-> [17:07:25] <ubot-it> Shack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Shack> dice comando non trovato
<jester-> Shack: lspci
<Shack> ok fatto
<jester-> !paste | Shack
<ubot-it> Shack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Hairesis> Ciao
<Hairesis> Reinstallato da zero 14.04 e, al boot, mi da questo errore... failed load com32 file menu c32
<Hairesis> Non riesco a trovre info on line (In Italiano, almeno)
<Shack> l'ho postato su paste
<jester-> Hairesis: sta per uscire la 14.10 a momenti
<Shack> ma nn so come esportarlo qui in chat
<Hairesis> Lo so...
<Hairesis> jester- lo so
<jester-> Shack: eh ma se non dai link alla pagina che lo vedo?
<Hairesis> Ma volevo installare la lst
<Hairesis> lts
<Shack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8641779/
<jester-> Hairesis: omunque sa di live farloccam hai controllato md5sum della iso?
<Hairesis> No...
<Hairesis> ci provo.
<Shack> jester: è arrivato il mio messaggio?
<Shack> jester-: tutto ok?
<jester-> Shack: installa firmware-b43-installer
<Guest59819> buonasera, ho installato un disco rigido e formattato vorrei scaricare ubuntu e installarlo definitivamente come posso fare? non sono uno smanettone. GRAZIe per l'aiuto
<Shack> jester-: dove lo trovo?
<jester-> Shack: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> Shack: logico che devi essere collegato a intenrnet
<jester-> Shack:  e pure linux-firmware-nonfree
<Shack> si certo
<Shack> il firmware lo sta installando
<Shack> e presumo che per l'altro il comando sarà: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<Shack> giusto?
<Shack> jester-: e presumo che per l'altro il comando sarà: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<jester-> Shack: yess
<Shack> jester-: ok fatto
<jester-> Shack: riavvia
<Shack> jester-: poi devo riavviare?
<Shack> jester-: ok, grazie!
<Shack> jester-: fatto
<Shack> jester-: nulla, non ha funzionato... ho dovuto ricollegare la pennetta usb per collegarmi ad internet
<Shack> jester-: e ti garantisco che l'antenna funzionava con windows 7. quindi non è una questione di hardware.
<Shack> jester-: che mi consigli?
<jester-> Shack: winzoz gli hai messo i driver, è noto che roba troppo vecchia o troppo nuova in linux puo avere problemi
<Shack> jester-: ok
<jester-> Shack: dmesg e metti nel paste
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Shack> jester-: ok
<Shack> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8642110/
<Shack> jester-: poi devo chiederti un'altra cosa riguardo al monitor... perché sotto Impostazioni di sistema>Monitor mi dà "monitor sconosciuto"... e infatti non mi fa cambiare la risoluzione (1024x768) che però strizza il desktop sul mio monitor.
<Shack> jester-: quindi credo non riesca ad installare il mio monitor che è un LG E2251S BN
<jester-> Shack: una cosa per volta
<jester-> Shack: devo riavviare
<Giacomo22> c'è nessuno?
<Giacomo22> c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Giacomo22
<ubot-it> Giacomo22: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Giacomo22> ah ok xD
<Giacomo22> è un problema solo mio quello che nella 14.4 il wifi non funzionava?
<WeizhI> Raga nel 14:10 anche se ho un sistema UEFI posso installare normalmente?
<Giacomo22> è successa la stessa identica cosa a 2 amici miei
<WeizhI> Oppure devo sempre fare passaggi complessi?
<Giacomo22> è un problema solo mio quello che nella 14.4 il wifi non funzionava?
<Giacomo22> è successa la stessa identica cosa a 2 amici miei
<akis24> !uefi | WeizhI
<ubot-it> WeizhI: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Giacomo22> Sapete parlare o sapere solo scrivere comandi con ! ??? xD
<akis24> Giacomo22: magari avete schede wireless identiche
<jester-> Shack: sudo dpkg --purge firmware-b43-installer
<WeizhI> Txh :)
<akis24> Giacomo22: ??
<Giacomo22> è un problema solo mio quello che nella 14.4 il wifi non funzionava?
<Giacomo22> è successa la stessa identica cosa a 2 amici miei
<akis24> Giacomo22: magari avete schede wireless identiche
<Giacomo22> ah ok
<jester-> Shack: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Giacomo22> devo mettere in standby il pc e riaccenderlo
<Giacomo22> e funziona
<Shack> jester-: ok
<akis24> Giacomo22:  credo il problema abbia una soluzione ma serve qualcuno esperto
<Giacomo22> ok
<Shack> jester-: ok, fatti entrambi
<Shack> jester-: ora riavvio?
<jester-> Giacomo22: sei sul sistema problema?
<jester-> Shack: rebbot
<Giacomo22> ?
<Giacomo22> non ho capito
<Shack> jester-: ... scusa l'ingnoranza... rebbot vuol dire riavvio, giusto?
<akis24> si Shack
<jester-> Giacomo22: stai usando il sistema che ha il problema wifi?
<Giacomo22> no
<Giacomo22> il mio pc è spento
<Giacomo22> sto usando un altro
<jester-> Giacomo22: ce l'hai a portata di mano?
<Giacomo22> il mio ha 1 bug STRANISSIMO che spero si risolva con la 14.10
<Giacomo22> Del tipo che è scomparsa la barra laterale e quella sopra e per dippiù non posso regolare luminosità ne volume
<jester-> Giacomo22: alura sto pc col problema
<Giacomo22> cosa
<jester-> Giacomo22: servono un paio di comandi per verificare che scheda wifi hai
<jester-> e se è bloccata
<Giacomo22> il mio ha 1 bug STRANISSIMO che spero si risolva con la 14.10
<Giacomo22> Del tipo che è scomparsa la barra laterale e quella sopra e per dippiù non posso regolare luminosità ne volume
<jester-> ea un botolo
<jester-> era
<maxmil> Salve, vorrei sapere come aggiungere le librerie libgnomedbmm
<maxmil> Sto cercando di sviluppare un programma gestionale
<maxmil> sto utilizzando anjuta
<jester-> !chat | maxmil
<ubot-it> maxmil: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lordgades> ciao
<akis24> ciao
<Matt_91> ciao
<Lordgades> mi aiutate?
<Lordgades> please
<akis24> Lordgades: se ci speghi ..
<Matt_91> !chiedi | Lordgades
<ubot-it> Lordgades: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akis24> i*
<Lordgades> ho provato ad installare ubuntu in dual boot con windows 8.1 e uefi attivato, ma all'avvio del pc non mi da la possibilità di scegliere il sistema operativo
<akis24> !uefi | Lordgades
<ubot-it> Lordgades: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akis24> Lordgades: segui la procedura per riparare il bootloader
<Lordgades> ho provato a ripararlo con bootrepair ma mi da errore, mi dice di disattivare il secureboot ma dal mio bios non è disattivabile
<akis24> Lordgades: hai visto sul manuale del pc se magari hai qualche indicazione per sbloccare il bios ?
<Lordgades> non c'è scritto niente
<akis24> Lordgades:  un portatile ?
<Lordgades> si è un portatile
<akis24> Lordgades: chiama assistenza e fattelo dire ..
<Lordgades> quindi se non sblocco il bios non si può fare niente?
<akis24> Lordgades: di solito si deve sbloccare secure boot  che marca di portatile hai e modello ?
<Lordgades> acer aspire v3-571g
<akis24> Lordgades:  vedi se ti è utile  http://acer-it.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/28147/~/come-abilitare-o-disabilitare-secure-boot-%28avvio-protetto%29
<akis24> Lordgades: magari cercando su gogol trovi qualcosa di preciso per il tuo pc
<Lordgades> ho provato di tutto ma niente, quella guida che mi hai mandato l'avevo vista, ma il secure boot non me lo fa selezionare è abilitato e basta
<akis24> Lordgades: come detto prima chiama acer da quel che ho letto bisogna avanzare di versione il bios
<Lordgades> ok grazie
<nicolo95> salve, ho bisogno di una mano per quanto riguarda java
<jester-> dica
<nicolo95> allora, all'università ho appena cominciato a programmare in java, ma non riesco a capire una cosa, se da terminale lancio il comando javac NomeFile.java, mi da questo errore
<nicolo95> javac: file not found: Main.java
<nicolo95> Usage: javac <options> <source files>
<nicolo95> use -help for a list of possible options
<nicolo95> non capisco come farlo funzionare
<ugone> jester-, ciao immagino lo sappiate già ma aprendo il sito ubuntu-it si ottiene un errore che riporta PDOException: SQLSTATE[08006] [7] FATAL: remaining connection slots are reserved for non-replication superuser connections in lock_may_be_available() (line 167 of /srv/www.ubuntu-it.org/www/includes/lock.inc).
<ugone> attualmente è di nuovo su
<nicolo95> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<nicolo95> c'è nessuno?
<jester-> nicolo95: intendi eseguire un file.jar?
<nicolo95> avevo creato con Leafpad un semplice testo, poi salvato in .java
<nicolo95> non riesco a capire perchè non me lo trova, ho settato anche la directory proprio dove ho salvato il file
<jester-> nicolo95: non so di programazione java ma qualsiasi eseguibile deve avere i permessi +x e un file .jar si lancia con: java jar file.jar
<nicolo95> ok grazie comunque...
<NewbieOfUbuntu> Salve
<krabador> !ciao | NeCris
<ubot-it> NeCris: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao | NewbieOfUbuntu
<ubot-it> NewbieOfUbuntu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<NewbieOfUbuntu> Graize mille, volevo sapere per quale motivo su dettagli vedo solo 3.3 Gb di ram e non 4Gb, che sono quelli che ho io
<krabador> NewbieOfUbuntu, cat /proc/meminfo
<krabador> !pastebin | NewbieOfUbuntu
<ubot-it> NewbieOfUbuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<NewbieOfUbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8643598/
<krabador> NewbieOfUbuntu, sudo lshw -C memory
<krabador> NewbieOfUbuntu, sempre pastebin
<NewbieOfUbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8643682/
<krabador> NewbieOfUbuntu, hai ubuntu a 32 bit?
<vipad> salve, mi occorre aiuto c'è qualcuno a cui posso rubare un po' di tempo?
<krabador> chiesi
<krabador> *di
<vipad> sono alle primissime armi con ubuntu
<NewbieOfUbuntu> No, è a 64Bit, s vuoi posto lo screen della sezione dettagli
<vipad> ieri un amico lo ha installato sul mio macbook pro, credo l'abbia installato senza creare una partizione. Poiché avevo problemi ho creato tre partizioni (seguendo una guida) ho installato tutto e ora non si avvia
<vipad> ne la versione che aveva installato il mio amico ne la mia
<krabador> vipad, sul fronte macbook la cosa è abbastanza rognosa
<vipad> lo so però credo che se riuscissi a cancellare le due versioni
<vipad> e provassi ad installare tutto nuovamente potrebbe funzionare.
<vipad> Purtroppo questo è l'unico computer che possiedo, e Ubuntu mi serve necessariamente
<krabador> vipad, fa partire l'installazione nuovamente ,e seleziona la parzione già usata dall'altra installazione
<vipad> ho provato ma nulla, anche perché credo che una delle due versioni non sia installata in una partizione, all'avvio per capirci mi compare due volte l'icona del pinguino
<krabador> vipad, puoi postare l'errore che hai al caricamento?
<vipad> non ho un errore ma semplicemente una schermata nera con un "_" che lampeggia
<krabador> vipad, puoi provare a premere ctrl alt f1 in quel punto ?
<vipad> certo da ora ti scriverò con il nik Vipad1 così intanto riavvio il computer
<Vipad1> Non succede nulla premendo la combinazione che mi hai detto
<krabador> Vipad1, allora, elenca per favore il modello del mac
<Vipad1> MacBook pro inizio 2011 con sistema operativo "OS X 10.9.5
<krabador> Vipad1, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<krabador> Vipad1, prova a seguire la sezione del ripristino
<akis24> sera
<Vipad1> Ok ma io non ho un file di backup
<Vipad1> Mi appare un messaggio di errore che dice che il comando non è stato trovato
<krabador> Vipad1, cerca di postarlo con precisione
<krabador> stai scrivendo dal mac?
<Vipad1> No dal mio cellulare il messaggio è "sudo: gdisk: command not found
<vipad> ora sono connesso anche dal computer
<Shack> Ho bisogno di aiuto: Ubuntu 14.04 nn riconosce il mio monitor (dice monitor sconosciuto) e, di conseguenza, ha una risoluzione strana e stiracchiata (1024x768 invece di 1280x768). Il modello di schermo è LG E2251S-BN.
<krabador> Shack, apri il terminale manda xrandr
<krabador> !pastebin | Shack
<ubot-it> Shack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vipad> krabador credi possa fare qualcosa? o la situazione non è risolvibile?
<Shack> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8644393/
<Shack> krabador: intanto grazie per l'aiuto :)
<krabador> di niente ma 1024x768 è il massimo che ubuntu puo' attribuire in base al monitor che vede
<krabador> Shack, che scheda video hai ?
<Shack> krabador: ... non lo so :(
<krabador> Shack, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<Shack> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8644424/
<krabador> Shack, 14.04?
<Shack> krabador: soi
<Shack> krabador: si
<krabador> Shack, 32 o 64 bit?
<Shack> krabador: 64
<krabador> Shack, https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/14.04/main/pool/main/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.6-0intel1_amd64.deb
<krabador> Shack, scarica questo
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> va nella cartella in cui l'hai scaricato
<krabador> una volta li dentro, sudo dpkg -i intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.6-0intel1_amd64.deb
<krabador> sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> poi intel-linux-graphics-installer
<krabador> ed installi il driver
<krabador> dopodichè riavvia
<Shack> krabador: grazie!
<vipad> Krabador: scusami se continuo a tempestarti di messaggi, volevo sapere se devo lasciar perdere
<krabador> vipad, nessun problema, è che personalmente non ho esperienza di installazione ubuntu con macintel
<vipad> capisco puoi consigliarmi qualcuno a cui rivolgermi?
<krabador> vipad, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<vipad> grazie mille proverò la guida domani, sei stato gentilissimo
<krabador> vipad, di niente
<polisso> buona sera a tutta la comunità
<polisso> non posso vedere in anteprima le foto messe dentro il tablet mi potete aiutare?
<polisso> ho ubuntu 14.4 lts e un samsung 10.1
<cristian_c> in anteprima?
<Robbonzo> polisso: ciao
<polisso> ciao cristian
<Robbonzo> in che senso?
<polisso> in pratica vedo l'icona della foto come uno schermo con scritto JPG e non vedo la foto
<polisso> sarebbe utile potere vedere la foto
<cristian_c> polisso, tutte le foto
<cristian_c> o soltanto le jpg?
<polisso> si ed anche i filmati
<cristian_c> beh, quella è un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> sono le miniature, o thumbnailer
<Robbonzo> polisso: vai in preferenze -> anteprime o roba simile
<Robbonzo> da nautilus ovviamente
<polisso> del tablet ?
<cristian_c> giusto
<cristian_c> polisso, no
<ciro> eccomi
<Robbonzo> del gestore dei file di ubuntu
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ciro, bene, dopo averla collegata e accesa, cos'hai fatto?
<polisso> robbonzo sono un po acerbo di ubuntu
<polisso> vediamo di capire bene come devo fare
<Robbonzo> polisso: siamo tutti qui per imparare
<cristian_c> polisso, hai presente il file manager?
<polisso> ok
<cristian_c> nautilus
<cristian_c> !info nautilus
<ubot-it> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.10.1-0ubuntu9.3 (trusty), package size 473 kB, installed size 1685 kB
<Robbonzo> sempre puntuale l'intervento del bot
<Robbonzo> XD
<polisso> non ho il nautilus
<Robbonzo> polisso: apri il terminale e scrivi nautilus e premi invio
<ciro> cristian_c:sono andato su stampanti, aggiungi stampante ed ho trovato le tre voci che riguardano la stampante
<Robbonzo> ti apparirà qualcosa di familiare
<ciro> cristian_c:te le devo scrivere?
<cristian_c> ciro, sì
<polisso> non mi compare niente
<polisso> ti posto quello che vedo?
<akis24> polisso: versione di ubuntu o altro ?
<akis24> xubuntu lubuntu o cosa ?
<polisso> 14.40
<polisso> ubuntu
<cristian_c> .40, azz
<Robbonzo> cristian_c: un anno marziano
<akis24> polisso: clicca su una cartella e aprila
<polisso> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<akis24> polisso:  postaci uno screen vediamo
<akis24> !image | polisso
<ubot-it> polisso: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<polisso> dentro il pc si vedono le anteprime
<polisso> e che non si vedono dentro il tablet
<polisso> nel tablet vedo solo uno schermo nero con scritto jpg
<polisso> volevo vedere la foto come la vedo nel pc
<polisso> cosi posso spostarla, copiarla a piacimento
<polisso> non so se mi sono spiegato bene
<cristian_c> polisso, ricapitoliamo
<polisso> si ricapitoliamo
<Kappa> salve a tutti! anche a voi da errore nell'aggiornare da 14.04? ho ubuntu gnome
<scia> come mai la nuova relase ha problemi con la lingua italiana
<akis24> polisso: imposta la modalita' mtp sul tablet e riprova
<polisso> e come si fà?
<ciro> cristian_c:http://i.imgur.com/iIQBf92.png ho fatto lo screen shoot
<Kappa> i server sono full?
<staffo> Hopkinsss90 come li hai installati i driver proprietari?
<Hopkinsss90> ho provato sia da terminale che da driver aggiuntivi
<Hopkinsss90> ma niente mi si blocca dicendomi avvio in grafica e qualcosa adesso mi sfugge
<Kappa> hai provato pure con il tool amd catalyst update?
<Kappa> sisi dice che c'e' stato un errore con i driver grafici
<Hopkinsss90> disinstallando i driver riparte però con gli OPEN
<Kappa> ti fa scegliere, ma ogni scelta porta a nulla
<staffo> Hopkinsss90 avvio in low graphic mode?
<scia> ma come metto la lingua italiana? su 14.10?
<Hopkinsss90> con gli open ho il mouse che SEMBRA NA DISCOTECA
<Kappa> si puo' fare il login solo in modalita' scritta, giusto?
<Hopkinsss90> SI STAFFO
<mamendola> ciao a tutti
<Kappa> low graphic mode a me non faceva fare nulla
<Hopkinsss90> kappa anche a me
<mamendola> come mai non si avvia il download del sistema operatino?
<Hopkinsss90> e con gli open non il catalyst installato
<staffo> mamendola usa i torrent
<Hopkinsss90> e quindi lo switch me lo SOGNIO
<Hopkinsss90> SOGNO
<mamendola> non ho torrent
<mamendola> :-(
<staffo> hopkinsss90 lo switch per la grafica ibrida può essere fatto anche con i driver open con shitcheero
<Kappa> per fare l'upgrade direttamente dalla 14.04? sconsigliato?
<Hopkinsss90> MORALE DELLA FAVOLA: ATI CHE NON FUNZIONA E MOUSE.......
<mamendola> devo installare prima torrent?
<staffo> hopkinsss90 leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<Hopkinsss90> staffo gia ho letto
<Hopkinsss90> niente da fare+
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | Hopkinsss90
<ubot-it> Hopkinsss90: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<staffo> mamendola se usi ubuntu il .torrent si aprirà con Transmission
<ciro> Hopkinsss90: la scheda video ati a me va benissimo su 14.04, dovrebbe anche sulla tua versione
<Kappa> staffo mi consigli di fare l'upgrade o piallo tutto?
<mamendola> uso vista
<Hopkinsss90> ho un HP con intel/HD5470
<cristian_c> ciro, beh, direi che la vede
<cristian_c> ciro, scegli Avanti
<staffo> mamendola allora ti serve un programma Bittorrent o tipo uTorrent per scaricare i file .torrent
<Hopkinsss90> da 3 anni che ci provo ma non hanno mai risolto questo problema
<mamendola> mi hanno consigliato ubuntu perchè con vista etc. etc. entrano un sacco di virus. sto riformattando da una setimana
<ciro> cristian_c: su quale delle tre?
<ciro> escludendo la fax sono due
<Hopkinsss90> ok grazie lo stesso ciao a tutti
<staffo> Hopkinsss90 hai provato gli ultimi driver 14.9 della AMD scaricati dal sito del produttore?
<polisso> http://it.tinypic.com/r/67ur1l/8
<Kappa> staffo ti confermo io che pure con i 14.9 da' problemi
<ciro> staffo:troppo tardi
<staffo> kappa però per l'installazione manuale dovete seguire questa guida http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<Kappa> staffo parli dei drivers amd?
<Kappa> esiste un ottimo tool
<staffo> kappa si
<Kappa> spetta
<mamendola> installo prima torrent e poi riprovo, grazie!
<Kappa> staffo the fan club ubuntu amd catalyst install
<Kappa> funziona a meraviglia
<Kappa> installa i 14.9 direttamente con qualche click
<staffo> kappa non co cosa sia mi spiace :D
<staffo> so*
<Kappa> posso linkare un altro sito?
<staffo> si
<ciro> cristian_c: ci sei?
<mamendola> ciao ragazzi ci ritroviamo qui, grazie
<cristian_c> ciro, quella che ho indicato
<cristian_c> anzi, quella evidenziata, la prima , come è ovvio che sia
<polisso> mi segue qualcuno?
<cristian_c> polisso, io ho capito che non devi guardare le foto del tablet sul pc
<cristian_c> ma il contrario
<polisso> ho postato il video che vedo quando apro il tablet
<Kappa> staffo http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-amd-catalyst-install
<Kappa> fa' il suo dovere
<cristian_c> polisso, scusa, allora ti stai esprimendo molto male
<akis24> polisso: se le copi sul pc che succede ?
<polisso> io voglio guardare le foto del tablet sul pc ma me li fa vedere come da link che ho posrtato
<polisso> e che li devo copiare tutti e poi scegliere le foto
<ciro> cristian_c: ora sto alla lista, ma non esiste nella lista la stampante che ho io
<polisso> e un po un casino ecco
<akis24> polisso: prova a copiarne anche una sola sul pc e dicci se vedi l'anteprima ...
<cristian_c> <polisso> nel tablet vedo solo uno schermo nero con scritto jpg
<cristian_c> <polisso> volevo vedere la foto come la vedo nel pc
<polisso> si nel pc la vedo
<polisso> li vedo tutti
<cristian_c> polisso, capisci che uno prende fischi per fiaschi
<Kappa> nessuno mi sa consigliare se fare l'update o piallare tutto e reinstallare?
<cristian_c> spiegati meglio da ora in poi
<polisso> ma se apro il tablet non vedo l'anteprima
<polisso> ci provo cristian
<ciro> cristian_c:dal produttore ho scaricato il pacchetto versione 2.90 ma non sò installarlo. il "leggimi)" non aiuta all'installazione
<polisso> ho postato quello che vedo
<cristian_c> polisso, ok, ma ti è stato suggerito di guardare nelle Preferenze di nautilus
<cristian_c> l'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> polisso, scusa, ma cosa c'entra il tablet?
<polisso> non lo trovo come programma
<cristian_c> che tra l'altro è questione di android, non di ubuntu
<cristian_c> polisso, quello in foto cos'è secondo te
<cristian_c> polisso, se lo lanci da terminale, appare la stessa finestra
<cristian_c> *?
<polisso> nautilus dal terminale ?
<cristian_c> ciro, quindi quella nella schermata che viene riconosciuta non è la tua stampante?
<cristian_c> mi sembra strano
<cristian_c> polisso, sì
<cristian_c> polisso, perché quello in finestra è nautilus
<cristian_c> *quello
<ciro> polisso: è vero che android nasce dal kernel Linux, ma ubuntu ha poco a che fare con il prodotto google
<cristian_c> !info nautilus
<ubot-it> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.10.1-0ubuntu9.3 (trusty), package size 473 kB, installed size 1685 kB
<polisso> quindi se ho  ben capito non ho la speranza di vedere l'anteprima delle foto dal pc aprendo l'archivio del tablet?
<cristian_c> polisso, se guardi tra le informazioni nella finestra della schermata vedrai che esce nautilus
<cristian_c> polisso, segui un attimo quello che ti si dice
<cristian_c> apri le Preferenze dalla finestra
<ubuntustudiano> sera a tutti, lo scarico di ubuntu studio, via torrent non si avvia apre cmq il download della iso via http, bug o mancano i torrent?
<ciro> cristian_c: quella che compare nello screenshoot è la mia stampante, ma quando vado nella lista dei driver conosciuti da ubuntu, non c'è questo modello
<akis24> ubuntulog: magari un problema di scambio link
<cristian_c> ubuntustudiano, non so dacci un link
<cristian_c> ciro, uno simile?
<cristian_c> ciro, aspetta, magari basta un'occhiata in openprinting
<ciro> cristian_c: cos'è?
<cristian_c> ciro, puoi ripetere il modello esatto di canon?
<ciro> cristian_c: MF4450
<ciro> cristian_c: è una multifunzione
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ciro, quale ubuntu usavi prima?
<ciro> cristian_c:la 13.04
<cristian_c> ok
<ubuntustudiano> la domanda e riferita a questa pagina web http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<ciro> cristian_c: poi un giorno mi devi aiutare se ti trovo quà, a salvare dei file da un pc dove ubuntu non parte, per piacere
<cristian_c> ciro, sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<ciro> cristian_c: grazieeee
<polisso> quando cerco di aprire una foto del tablet dal pc mi dice questo errore
<ciro> cristian_c: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto ia32-libs-multiarch
<cristian_c> ubuntustudiano, uhm
<cristian_c> ciro, aspetta
<cristian_c> ciro, prova: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<polisso> L'apertura di "/run/user/1000/gvfs/mtp:host=%5Busb%3A001%2C005%5D/Tablet/photoeditor/20130212_142255.jpg" è fallita: Impossibile aprire '/run/user/1000/gvfs/mtp:host=%5Busb%3A001%2C005%5D/Tablet/photoeditor/20130212_142255.jpg' in lettura: Operazione non supportata
<cristian_c> polisso, ok, quindi non solo non vedi le anteprime, ma non riesci neanche ad aprire i file?
<cristian_c> il che cambia di molto le cose
<polisso> si però se li copio e li porto cìdentro il pc li vedo
<polisso> e li apro
<cristian_c> ubuntustudiano, ho trovato questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/DownloadTorrent
<cristian_c> polisso, ok
<cristian_c> polisso, come hai collegato il tablet?
<cristian_c> in quale modalità?
<polisso> con il cavetto usb del  tablet
<cristian_c> polisso, in quale modalità?
<polisso> con il collegamento tramite porta usb
<cristian_c> polisso, entra in android e controlla il tipo di collegamento impostato
<cristian_c> polisso, per favore
<krabador> polisso, verifica se è impostato come memoria di massa
<cristian_c> polisso, tra l'altro noto dal messaggio che pare un collegamento mtp
<ubuntustudiano> grazie cristian, buona serata a tutti
<cristian_c> ubuntustudiano, semmai, andrebbe segnalato
<ciro> krabador:ciao
<ciro> cristian_c: mtp è il classico collegamento di un device android
<ciro> cmq si puo scegliere anche l'altro
<cristian_c> ciro, sì, da qualche release a questa parte
<cristian_c> ma non l'unico
<krabador> ciro, no, in base al customizzatore di android, possono essere 3
<krabador> mtp ptp ums
<cristian_c> ptp
<ciro> cristian_c: infatti. cmq mi spiace davvero che ubuntu touch si sia fermato
<cristian_c> ciro, non si è fermato diciamo
<cristian_c> ciro, comunque, hai digitato il comando
<cristian_c> ?
<ciro> non ha trovato il pacchetto
<ciro> cristian_c: non vedo l'ora di scappare da android
<cristian_c> ciro, posta il tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ciro, prova: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<cristian_c> questo comando non installa pacchetti
<ciro> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ciro> cristian_c:http://paste.ubuntu.com/8645594/
<cristian_c> ciro, l'ha accettato
<ciro> cristian_c: in silenzio? ;)
<cristian_c> ciro, sudo apt-get install libc6-i386 ia32-libs lib32z1
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ciro, sudo apt-get install libc6-i386 ia32-libs lib32z1
<cristian_c> non so se è arrivato
<cristian_c> dato il lag
<cristian_c> ciro, fatto?
<ciro> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8645655/
<cristian_c> ciro, aspetta
<cristian_c> ciro, sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<cristian_c> !info ia32-libs-multiarch
<ubot-it> Package ia32-libs-multiarch does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> ciro è un sistema a 32 o 64 bit?
<ciro> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8645696/ 32bit
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> allora è assai strano
<ciro> infatti
<cristian_c> ciro, uname -m
<ciro> cristian_c: se ti passo i driver che ho scricato da canon, mi puoi aiutare?
<cristian_c> ciro, ok
<cristian_c> proviamo
<ciro> come teli passo?
<cristian_c> ciro, linka la pagna canon
<ciro> cristian_c: è un zip di 90,9 MB
<cristian_c> li hai presi da lì?
<ciro> si asp
<ciro> cristian_c:http://paste.ubuntu.com/8645832/
<ciro> cristian_c: il link è lunghetto
<cristian_c> Data di rilascio:
<cristian_c> 19 agosto 2014
<cristian_c> quindi è roba nuova
<ciro> azz han lavorato :)
<ciro> cristian_c: significa che ubuntu viene maggiormente usato
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> linux si intende
<cristian_c> i pacchetti successivi risalgono al 2011
<cristian_c> ciro, sto scaricando
<ciro> cristian_c: quelli aggiornati si riferiscono a pacchetti collegati a cups
<ciro> gli altri sono sono di compatibilità se non ho capito male
<ciro> riflessione, mi sà il zip è nuovo
<ciro> hai ragione tu
<cristian_c> ciro, puoi postare: uname -m
<cristian_c> ?
<ciro> i686
<ciro> cristian_c: i686
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ciro, ora ti dico
<cristian_c> ciro, estrai la cartella /italiano/32-bit_Driver/Debian/
<cristian_c> dal pacchetto
<cristian_c> ciro, dimmi quando hai fatto
<ciro> cristian_c: scusa la lentezza, s'era bloccato il pc
<ciro> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ciro, nella cartella che hai estratto, troverai due deb
<cristian_c> ciro, installa prima il common e poi l'altr
<cristian_c> *altro
<cristian_c> con gdebi
<ciro> cristian_c:appena installate ;)
<Bicblue> salve, avrei un dubbio per quanto riguarda l'aggiornamento a 14.10
<cristian_c> ciro, bene
<cristian_c> perché il secondo pacchetto richiede l'installazione del primo :P
<cristian_c> ciro, apri un terminale
<ciro> cristian_c: l'ha riconosciuta, tutto a posto, grazie ;)
<cristian_c> Bicblue, dii pure
<cristian_c> ciro, benissimo
<Bicblue> è possibile aggiornare la versione 14.04 a 14.10 attraverso il live dvd?
<cristian_c> !avanzamento
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoUtopic
<ciro> cristian_c: come posso vedere con ub 14.04 se ho problemi su questo desktop a alivello di HD, ram o qualcosa di rotto?
<cristian_c> ciro, che problemi riscontri?
<Bicblue> grazie, ho visto. quindi dovrei scaricarlo come un aggiornamento. chiedevo perché ho una connessione lenta. ok pazienterò
<ciro> cristian_c: lo streaming si blocca facilmente e non carica più i film da dvd...
<Bicblue> chiedevo per una soluzione alternativa visto che devo aggiornare più macchine e il download diventa oneroso di risorse
<ciro> e se li carica si blocca tutto dopo poco tempo
<cristian_c> ciro, lo streaming non c'entra col disco
<cristian_c> a meno che non stia usando la swap
<cristian_c> *disco rigido
<ciro> cristian_c: un po si ho la swap
<cristian_c> ciro, in che senso non carica?
<cristian_c> ciro, vedi se swappa
<cristian_c> ciro, e controllo consumo di ram e cpu
<cristian_c> nel task manager
<ciro> si bocca il sistema
<ciro> cristian_c: la ram è piccola secondo me
<cristian_c> Bicblue, aspetta
<cristian_c> ciro, controlla il task manager
<ciro> come?
<cristian_c> ciro, lo apri, fai partire il dvd
<cristian_c> e lo tieni sotto controllo
<ciro> adesso?
<cristian_c> quando puoi
<cristian_c> Bicblue, comunque, il live dvd non contiene i repository
<cristian_c> o i pacchetti necessariamente installati sull'hdd della tua macchina
<ciro> cristian_c: Ram 1001,4 MiB
<cristian_c> ciro, sì, a parte la dimensione della ram
<cristian_c> intendo il consumo della stessa da parte dell'os
<ciro> cristian_c: ma il task managere dove lo prendo?
<cristian_c> Bicblue, in pratica, l'avanzamento ti sostituisce i repository
<cristian_c> Bicblue, e quindi in quelli nuovi ci sono i pacchetti più aggiornati
<cristian_c> il che significa che dovresti avere i repository in locale
<cristian_c> Bicblue, e l'unica soluzione secondo me
<cristian_c> Bicblue, cambi il sources.list e ti scarichi i repository in locale
<Bicblue> ah ok, sto comunque procedendo all'avanzamento come consigliato. a questo punto aspetto. non mi faccio problemi
<cristian_c> Bicblue, a quel punto ti installi gli aggiornamenti e poi reimposti nuovamente i repository di default della nuova release
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> Bicblue, ma ovviamente se non sei pratico, aggiorna come al solito
<cristian_c> da rete
<cristian_c> ciro, non è installato
<cristian_c> ciro, utilizzi unity?
<cristian_c> o kde?
<cristian_c> uhm, era gnome
<ciro> unity credo
<cristian_c> ciro, non è troppo poco 1 GB per unity?
<ciro> non saprei, non me ne intendo
<Bicblue> mi cimento alle volte in queste cose ma preferisco fare per via classica. non vorrei sbagliare qualcosa. tanto vale aspettare un po'
<Bicblue> molto gentile e tempestivo nel rispondere
<cristian_c> ciro, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<ciro> cristian_c: forse dovrei pensare ad una vresione piu leggera di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ciro, fossi in te , io proverei con ubuntu mate
<cristian_c> o xubutnu
<cristian_c> *xubuntu
<ciro> ke mi consigli?
<cristian_c> ciro, con quel pc sì
<cristian_c> ciro, ho già suggerito
<cristian_c> provale in live e vedi se ti garbano
<ciro> un amico usa Kubuntu, troppo?
<cristian_c> forse sì
<cristian_c> meglio di unity da quel punto di vista, ma la tua macchina non ha molte risorse per farlo girare al meglio
<ciro> ok, in questi giorni le provo. cmq su questa macchina nativamente ci girava xp, per farti capire ma mi dissero che era Vista ready!
<cristian_c> ciro, appunto, non è adatta unity
<cristian_c> ciro, unity sui pc nuovi sufficientemente potenti
<cristian_c> *a
<Joshua^Dunamis> Salve a tutti, qualcuno di voi ha una copia pdf di "Appunti di informatica libera" (magari possibilimente aggiornata) da inviarmi tramite dcc? La copia che avevo del 2003 l'ho persa con il vecchio pc e hard disk (sig!) e sulla rete trovo solo una versione on line e non più il PDF...
<cristian_c> Joshua^Dunamis, beh, non credo sia introvabile
<cristian_c> comunque, per queste domande, c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<Joshua^Dunamis> hai ragione cristian_c, ho dimenticato di premettere l'OT... solo che questo è l'unico canale in cui vedevo attività tra quelli aperti ;) Cmq mi scuso per l'OT
<cristian_c> Joshua^Dunamis, beh, se nessuno parla non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi
<Joshua^Dunamis> cristian_c: è vero! Attendo risposte...
<ciro> cristian_c: mi fido di te e sto scaricando ubuntu mate
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ciro, è un buon compromesso
<ciro> cristian_c: se o problemi posso sempre venire quì per quella versione oppure c'è una chat italiana a parte per quella?
<cristian_c> xfce è una roccia, ma non viene praticamente mai rinnovato di rilascio in rilascio
<cristian_c> in quanto ci lavorano quattro sviluppatori in croce
<ciro> ah :(
<cristian_c> a tempo perso
<cristian_c> ciro, però xfce è un ottimo de
<krabador> addio
<cristian_c> ultra-stabile, molto affidabile
<krabador> ciro, saluta sandra milo
<ciro> cristian_c: molti buttano pc, se adattassimo loro tutti i sistemi , sarebbe un grandioso risparmio per tutti in tempi di crisi e meno rifiuti
<ciro> krabador: ma la lista connessi dove la vedo?
<cristian_c> ciro, beh, c'è un limite anche a questo
<ciro> ?
<cristian_c> è meglio che alcuni vecchi pc vadano finalmente a riposare nel grande cimitero dell'elettronica, fine OT
<ciro> quando han finito, ma tu capisci che si buttano pc desktop e portatili di poki anni di vita?? Mi sembra uno schiaffo alla miseria e lo dico da cass'integrato
<polisso> file:///home/utente/Scrivania/da%20cancellare/SC20141023-232006.jpg
<cristian_c> polisso, dal tuo pc non possiamo vederlo
<cristian_c> devi caricarlo da qualche parte
<polisso> stavo facendo una prova
<polisso> ho scoperto che la connessione avviene tramite MTP
<polisso> e giusto?
<cristian_c> polisso, come ti ha detto krabador e un altro utente prima
<cristian_c> mi pare ciro
<cristian_c> dovresti impostare il collegamente in modalità archiviazione di massa o ums
<polisso> non so come fare, sono andato nelle impostazioni del tablet ma non trovo nulla di tutto cià
<polisso> *ciò
<cristian_c> ciro, pc più vecchi di 8-10 anni fa non possono più dare molto in senso desktop
<cristian_c> polisso, /join #android
<polisso> lo digito nel terminale?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> polisso, nel senso, ci sono canali indicati per il supporto ad android
<ciro> cristian_c:  10 anni ok, anche perchè non saranno neanche compatibili per le nuove tecnologie (html5, per fare un esempio) connessioni usb3.0....)
<cristian_c> che non mi pare il caso parlarne qui
<polisso> e un problema dell'android?
<ciro> giusto
<cristian_c> ciro, se c'è usb 1.0 si è fortunati
<cristian_c> polisso, evidentemente devi smanettare lato android
<ciro> se posso consigliare, vai su androidiani polisso
<cristian_c> ubuntu non c'entra in questo caso
<cristian_c> e comunque, esco
<cristian_c> notte
<ciro> vi prego, non parliamo di android....ke devo svuotare il cellulare e installarci cyanomod
<ciro> esco anch'io, buona notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-24
<polisso> ragazzi
<polisso> ho risolto il mio problema installando sul tablet questo programma
<polisso> AirDroid,
<polisso> e F A V O LO S O
<polisso> riesco a vedere tutte le foto sul tablet in anteprima, ed anche i video in anteprima, copiarli, eliminarli etc etc tutto dal mio pc e quindi da ubuntu
<Shack> Ciao, ho Ubuntu 14.10 e un problema con il monitor. Non me lo riconosce (monitor unknown) e di conseguenza mi setta a 4:3 uno schermo a 16:9.
<Shack> Il modello del mio monitor è LG E2251S-BN
<Shack> non so se possa dipendere dalla scheda video (non riconosciuta)
<glpiana> ola
* glpiana changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: L'argomento di #ubuntu-it è: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 14.10 LTS Utopic Unicorn: http://releases.ubuntu.com/utopic/
* glpiana changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: L'argomento di #ubuntu-it è: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn: http://releases.ubuntu.com/utopic/
<ciro> rieccomi
<glpiana> !ciao | ciro
<ubot-it> ciro: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ciro> glpiana:buon giorno, grazie per il benvenuto
<ciro> glpiana: nelllo scaricare ubuntu mate, consigliato da cristian.c a fine masterizzazione ho trovato un errore che non sò capire, ne ho salvato il log, se lo passo in paste, mi puoi aiutare a capirlo, per piacere
<ciro> ?
<glpiana> !paste | ciro
<ubot-it> ciro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> ciro, sicuro che cristian_c ti abbia consigliato una versione non ufficale di ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> forse avra detto di mettere l'ambiente grafico mate
<glpiana> possibile, quando arriva glielo chiedo
<ciro> glpiana:perchè il mio pc non regge ubuntu 14 per un motivo particolare di grafica
<glpiana> ciro, sì, ma mi pare strano comunque.
<ExPBoy> :)
<ciro> ma volendo posso cambiare uniti con mate a livello di grafica?
<ciro> ciao cristian_c buon di
<ciro> la vedo un po complicata
<glpiana> cristian_c, ciro dice che gli hai consigliato di scaricare ubuntu-mate. è vero?
<ciro> glpiana: per colpa di un pc un pò vecchiotto, non credo sia un peccato
<glpiana> ciro, vediamo sto errore intanto
<ciro> eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/8651900/
<cristian_c> glpiana, sì, pensavo fosse stato riconosciuto da canonical dalla 14.04 in poi
<ciro> glpiana: non litigare cob cristian_c, non credo sia il caso
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> ciro, perchè la fai con brasero invece di fare direttamente tasto destro sul file -> scrivi su disco?
<ciro> cmq è pur sempre ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<glpiana> ciro, non sto litigando con nessuno e non immischiarti in questioni tra colleghi :D
<cristian_c> ciro, c'è sempre xubuntu, comunque
<cristian_c> glpiana, lol
<ExPBoy> urca
<glpiana> ciro, perchè la fai con brasero invece di fare direttamente tasto destro sul file -> scrivi su disco?
<ciro> glpiana:l'ho sempre usato, non sapevo questa funzione
<glpiana> ciro, prova a vedere se così la masterizzi (sappi comuqnue che non avrai supporto su questo canale installando quella versione)
<ciro> glpiana:capito
<ciro> mi spiace allora se ve l'ho chiesto
<glpiana> ciro, nel caso invece volessi evrsioni di ubuntu ufficiali e leggere, puoi prendere lubuntu o xubuntu e se proprio ti piace mate come interfaccia, installarlo in un secondo momento
<ciro> glpiana: la piu leggera delle 2?
<glpiana> ciro, lubuntu senza dubbio
<ciro> ho già masterizzato da tempo la 12.10. ma regge la ram da 1001,4 MiB ?
<glpiana> ciro, la 12.10 è vecchia e non ha nè supporto nè pacchetti aggiornati
<glpiana> ciro, o prendi la 14.04 che ha supporto a lungo termine, o la nuova 14.10
<glpiana> lubuntu su 1 giga di ram vive felice
<ciro> e allegro??? ;))))))
<cristian_c> glpiana, confermo
<glpiana> ciro, quello dipende da quanto bevi :D
<cristian_c> molto fluido
<ciro> cmq ubu 14 mi piace davvero tanto, vorrei fare i complimenti a chi l'ha realizzato e ne dà il supporto, soprattutto per l'ottima accoglienza e sostegno, ci si sente a casa qui
<glpiana> ciro, ok, ma basta che non ti togli le scarpe :D
<ciro> glpiana: XD già fatto, non si sente il profumino "Albro magic"???? XDDDDD
<ExPBoy> -.-
<glpiana> lol
<ciro> vabbè a piu tardi, buon proseguimento, grazie per l'aiuto e a disponibilità
<ciro> sl una cosa, ma perchè non si vede più la lista di chi è connesso?
<glpiana> ciro, cambia layout e appare, oppure usa un client serio
<ciro> glpiana: ho cambiato il layout
<ciro> sono da sito
<ciro> va bn, a piu tardi
<Shack> Ho appena installato Ubu 14.10 e non mi ha riconosciuto il monitor (monitor unknown), e quindi mi visualizza un formato "strizzato" nel video. Il mio monitor è un LG 2251S-BN. Mi veniva però in mente che potrebbe anche essere un problema di scheda video?
<glpiana> Shack, da live come si comportava?
<Shack> glpiana: no, è la prima volta che installo ubuntu
<Shack> glpiana: prima avevo win7
<glpiana> Shack, come l'hai installata? spero non da windows con wubi.exe
<Shack> glpiana: no, l'ho installato con dvd dove avevo installato l'immagine
<glpiana> Shack, e da quel dvd hai installato direttamente o prima hai provato il sistema?
<Shack> glpiana: e non in "coesistenza", gli ho proprio fatto cancellare win7
<ExPBoy> male
<Shack> glpiana: installato direttamente
<ExPBoy> Shack, è sempre meglio provarlo da live prima
<glpiana> Shack, dovevi prima provarlo, non trovi? visto che c'è questa possibilità
<glpiana> inoltre concordo con ExPBoy , non è buona cosa segare il sistema operativo che si conosce
<glpiana> Shack, comunque, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<Shack> glpiana:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<glpiana> Shack, ora scrivi: xrandr           e copia l'output su pastebin seguendo le istruzioni di ubot-it
<glpiana> !paste | Shack
<ubot-it> Shack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Shack> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8652407/
<Shack> glpiana: intanto grazie per l'aiuto!
<glpiana> Shack, cerco qualcosa. intanto tu avvia da dvd, quando vedi le due icone in basso premi un tasto, poi scegli la lingua e scegli di provare senza installare. poi torna qui e dimmi come va la grafica da dvd
<Shack> glpiana: devo integrarti che attualmente lo schermo è a 1024x768, ma che con Win7 era a 1280x768 (se ben ricordo))
<Shack> glpiana: scusami, avevo già fatto la prova da dvd e la risoluzione era la stessa di ora
<Shack> glpiana: poi ho optato per installarlo comunque perché win7 ormai non era più stabile. Per spegnere il computer dovevo sempre e solo tener premuto il pulsante di avvio!
<glpiana> Shack, ok, allora dammi un momento che proviamo ad aggiungere la risoluzione
<Shack> glpiana: 6 un grande!
<glpiana> Shack, non è detto che funzioni
<Shack> glpiana: ok, ma intanto ci abbiamo provato ;)
<Shack> glpiana: poi avrei un altro problemuccio con il riconoscimento dell'antenna wifi, ma te ne parlo dopo. Una cosa alla volta.
<Shack> glpiana: premetto che parliamo di un pc fisso I7
<glpiana> Shack, apri un terminale e scrivi:  cvt 1280 768
<Shack> glpiana: # 1280x768 59.87 Hz (CVT) hsync: 47.78 kHz; pclk: 79.50 MHz
<Shack> Modeline "1280x768_60.00"   79.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<glpiana> Shack, un minuto
<ub-uto> avrei bisogno di sapere cosa mi conviene scaricare tra ubuntu 14.10 LTS o ubuntu 14.10 normale
<glpiana> Shack, scrivi: xrandr --newmode "1280x768_60.00"   79.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<Shack> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8652605/
<glpiana> Shack, hai scritto a mano il comando o hai fatto copia e incolla?
<Shack> glpiana: copia e incolla
<glpiana> Shack, copia anche il comando oltre all'errore su pastebin
<Shack> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8652635/
<glpiana> Shack, allora dai: xrandr --newmode "1280x768"   79.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<Shack> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8652665/
<glpiana> Shack, scrivi: xrandr
<Shack> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8652682/
<glpiana> Shack, se ti do un comando e questo non da output, non ripeterlo. nel caso mi dici "non mi ha dato niente", ok?
<ExPBoy> ub-uto, ?
<ExPBoy> 14.10 non è LTS
<Shack> glpiana: ok, ricevuto
<ub-uto> perchè non lts? ExPBoy
<glpiana> Shack, xrandr --addmode VGA1  1280x768_60.00
<ExPBoy> ub-uto,  perche 10.04 è LTS
<glpiana> ExPBoy, LOL, anche la 8.04 se non ricordo male
<ExPBoy> si si
<ExPBoy> anche prima
<ExPBoy> (se esiste)
<ub-uto> non capisco ExPBoy
<Shack> glpiana: Missione compiuta!!! :)
<glpiana> Shack, sora proviamo a cambiare risoluzione. se non dovessi più vedere nulla, fai ctrl+alt+f1 per passar ein console testuale e poi riavvia con ctrl+alt+canc
<glpiana> Shack, scrivi: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode  1280x768_60.00
<ub-uto> ah cavolo ho capito...non me n'ero accorto che era la 14.04 e non la 14.10...scusate :D
<Shack> glpiana: aveva già risvolto col precedente comando contenete "--addmode"
<glpiana> Shack, ah, e ora la risoluzione è ok?
<Shack> glpiana: si, perfetto!
<glpiana> Shack, però dobbiamo rendere la cosa efinitiva
<glpiana> *definitiva
<Shack> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> Shack, dammi un secondo
<ExPBoy> ub-uto, intendevo dire 11.04 scusa
<ExPBoy> see 14,04
<ExPBoy> (bha)
<glpiana> lol
<ub-uto> si si ExPBoy...ho letto male io nel sito...pensavo ci fosse la 14.10 lts :'D
<glpiana> Shack, fammi una prova, riavvia il pc e torna qui
<Shack> glpiana: ok, riavvio subito
<Shack> glpiana: e' tornato tutto come prima
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> Shack, oki, vediamo di rimediare subito
<Shack> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> Shack, ma devi darmi un momento che devo fare delle prove
<Shack> glpiana: ok, non preoccuparti
<glpiana> Shack, allora, nel terminale scrivi:  xrandr --newmode "1280x768_60.00"   79.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<weed12> buongiorno a tutti, sto scaricando la nuova versione di ubuntu, volevo sapere se la installo mica perdo i miei dati? per l installazione posso usare il metodo pen drive?
<Shack> glpiana: nulla
<glpiana> Shack, poi scrivi: xrandr --addmode VGA1  1280x768_60.00
<Shack> glpiana: perfetto, ora va bene come prima!
<glpiana> Shack, ora apri le impostazioni di sistema e clicca su Monitor
<Shack> glpiana: il monitor è sempre unknown, ma ora mi visualizza l'opzione 1280x768! :)
<glpiana> Shack, seleziona un'altra modalità e applica
<Shack> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> Shack, poi riseleziona quella utile e applica
<Shack> glpiana: fatto, perfetto!!
<glpiana> Shack, ora vediamo se così lo memorizza. riavvia e torna
<Shack> glpiana: ok
<Shack> glpiana: nulla... :( Ora sul desktop ho un lungo messaggio di errore introdotto dal titolo: "Impossibile applicare la configurazione memorizzata per i monitor"
<glpiana> Shack, oki, allora bisogna fare un'altra cosa
<glpiana> Shack, proviamo: scrivi: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<Shack> glpiana: ok, intanto se ti può essere utile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8653093/
<glpiana> shati si apre l'editor
<glpiana> Shack, alura?
<Shack> glpiana: ok, ha aperto un'altra pagina
<glpiana> Shack, l'ultima riga è exit 0
<Shack> glpiana: si
<glpiana> Shack, nella riga precedente a quella scrivi:  xrandr --newmode "1280x768_60.00"   79.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<domemanc> salve a tutti
<Shack> glpiana: tutte le righe precedenti sono introdotte da un #. Devo inserirlo anche prima di questo comando?
<glpiana> Shack, no
<Shack> glpiana: fatto, e ora?
<glpiana> Shack, salva il file
<glpiana> Shack, poi riavvia e vediamo cosa fa
<Shack> glpiana: eseguo ;)
<glpiana> Shack, un minuto e torno, devo riavviare
<dorione> Salve, ricapitoliamo, ieri ho installato su un Asus abbastanza vecchio ubuntu. Ad installazione finita dopo il caricamento di Ubuntu mi usciva la finestra con scritto "The system is running in low-graphics mode" e avevo pensato che il problema fosse la scheda grafica (una Sys). Decisi quindi di installare Lubuntu, pensando di non aver problemi e do
<dorione> po l'installazione al riavvio schermo nero. Mi avete consigliato di provare la release 12.04 di Lubuntu ma niente da fare! Cosa posso fare?
<akis24> dorione hai poco da fare con la scheda grafica sys
<domemanc> ho problema con scheda wirless broadband per pc portatile presario c700 ho provato anche con  driver aggiuntivi e mi dice che non e' compatibile quindi ho scelto altra voce
<domemanc> salve ho problema con scheda wirless broadband per pc portatile presario c700 mi potete dare una mano?
<domemanc> con driver aggiuntivi mi da che non e' compatibile
<domemanc> grazie
<domemanc> scusate ho posto 2 volte la domanda
<dorione> akis 24: mi sa che sono obbligato a mettere di nuovo Windows
<glpiana> Shack, eccomi
<Shack> glpiana: Ok. Dunque, stesso messaggio di errore in desktop: "Impossibile applicare la configurazione memorizzata per i monitor" e siamo sempre a 1024x768
<glpiana> Shack, ok, e se vai su impostazioni -> monitor c'è elencata?
<cristian_c> domemanc, il c700 lo uso anch'io, digggiamo
<cristian_c> domemanc, è la atheros?
<domemanc> fantastico
<Shack> glpiana: no...
<domemanc> no broadband
<cristian_c> broadcom, vorrai dire
<domemanc> scusa si
<glpiana> Shack, oki, ridai: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local              e cancella la riga che abbiamo aggoiunto prima
<cristian_c> domemanc, comunque, ci sono molte SKU per il c700
<cristian_c> varianti
<domemanc> ho provato qualcuna senza successo
<cristian_c> domemanc, sei collegato via ethernet?
<domemanc> si
<cristian_c> *rete cablata
<Shack> glpiana: fatto
<cristian_c> domemanc, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> domemanc, posta il risultato su pastebin
<glpiana> Shack, anzi... proviamo così. in quel file metti la riga di prima  xrandr --newmode "1280x768_60.00"   79.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  768 771 781 798 -hsync
<domemanc> scusa ma e' la prima volta che sono in chat
<glpiana> Shack, e nella riga successiva:  xrandr --addmode VGA1  1280x768_60.00
<cristian_c> !paste | domemanc
<ubot-it> domemanc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> dorione, prova l'opzione nomodeset
<cristian_c> !sis
<ubot-it> Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<Shack> glpiana: e poi slavo e riavvio?
<domemanc> ok provo grazie
<Shack> glpiana: salvo*
<cristian_c> domemanc, sì, posta qui il link al paste
<glpiana> Shack, sì, proviamo ancora sto modo
<Shack> glpiana: ok
<Shack> glpiana: nulla... sempre stesso messaggio d'errore sul desktop. Monitor sempre a 1024x768 e nuovo formato non presente sulla tendina di "Monitor"
<glpiana> Shack, oki, allora di nuovo sudo gedit /etc/rc.local       e cancella le fue righe che abbiamo aggiunto. poi salva il file e chiudi l'editor
<glpiana> Shack, ci creiamo uno script e vediamo se con quello funziona
<Shack> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> Shack, scrivi: gedit risoluzione.sh
<Shack> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> Shack, dentro al file vuoto ci copi questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8653329/
<Shack> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> Shack, salva il file e chiudi l'editor
<glpiana> Shack, poi scrivi nel terminale: chmod +x risoluzione.sh
<Shack> glpiana: non dà niente...
<glpiana> Shack, non deve
<glpiana> Shack, allora, adesso tu sei a 1024x768, giusto?
<Shack> glpiana: si
<glpiana> Shack, nel temrinale scrivi: ./risoluzione.sh
<Shack> glpiana: magia riuscita! Sono tornato a 1280!
<glpiana> Shack, adesso vediamo se funziona mettendolo in applicazioni di avvio
<glpiana> Shack, apri la dash e scrivi appli  dovrebbe uscirti applicazioni d'avvio
<Shack> glpiana: ... cos'è la dash?
<dorione> cristian_c: come faccio a mettere l'opzione nomodeset se non riesco ad entrare?
<akis24> non il detersivo eh ;)
<glpiana> Shack, tu hai ubuntu, quello con la barra a sinistra?
<Shack> glpiana: scusami ma sono alle prime armi :)!
<glpiana> sì, no, forse
<akis24> dorione lo imposti all'avvio dal menu della live premendo f6
<Shack> glpiana: si ubu 14.10
<Shack> akis24: due dash al prezzo di una? :)
<glpiana> Shack, allora la dash èq uella finestra scura che si apre quando clicchi sulla prima icona in alto a sinistra
<Shack> glpiana: ok, scritto appli
<glpiana> Shack, è uscito applicazioni d'avvio?
<Shack> glpiana: si
<cristian_c> dorione, dal grub
<glpiana> Shack, avvialo
<Shack> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> Shack, dobbiamo aggiungere il nostro script risoluzione.sh, quindi clicca su aggiungi
<Shack> glpiana: si
<glpiana> Shack, come nome, vai di fantasia, poi come comando, clichci sul tasto  esplora e nella tua home selezioni risoluzione.sh
<Shack> glpiana: fatto. nessun comando?
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio | dorione
<ubot-it> dorione: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<Shack> glpiana: scusa commento?
<glpiana> Shack, se vuoi gli scrivi: imposta la risoluzione a 1280x768    giusto per ricordartelo
<glpiana> Shack, poi chiudi e riavvii e vediamo che fa
<Shack> glpiana: procedo :)
<dorione> ora ci provo
<ciro> Rieccomi
<Shack> glpiana: nulla... ancora stesso messaggio di errore... :(
<glpiana> Shack, ultima spiaggia, apri la home
<ciro> cristian_c:sto aggiornando ubuntu 14.04 a lubuntu 14.10
<Shack> glpiana: si
<glpiana> Shack, anzi prima vai su impostazioni, monitor e seleziona una qualunque risoluzione, poi imposta e applica la 1024x768
<ciro> cristian_c:mate s'è impalato subito all'avvio della prova da DVD
<glpiana> Shack, poi torna alla home quando hai fatto e prova a trascinare risoluzione.sh sulla barra (anche se non rcedo che si faccia aggiungere così)
<Shack> glpiana: no, infatti non si fa aggiungere così
<glpiana> Shack, prova a trascinarlo sul desktop
<Shack> glpiana: si fatto
<cristian_c> <ciro> cristian_c:sto aggiornando ubuntu 14.04 a lubuntu 14.10
<cristian_c> mi sembra strano si possa fare
<glpiana> Shack, però otra che abbiamo settato a 1024x768 la risoluzione proverei a vedere se da applicazioni di avvio va. riavvia ancora una volta
<Shack> glpiana: ok
<ciro> cristian_c:  Me l'ha chiesto lui :-)  ho perso metà del tempo, m'ha cancellato la swap. È na saetta :-) :-) :-)
<cristian_c> ciro, non è possibile
<cristian_c> l'avanzamento riguarda soltanto la release, non l'ambiente grafico
<cristian_c> se avevi unity, si aggiorna unity, se avevi lxde si aggiorna lxde
<cristian_c> è una questione di pacchetti
<Shack> glpiana: eccomi
<dorione> una volta che ho messo la spunta a nomodeset cosa devo fare?
<ciro> cristian_c:ti ci faccio dare un occhiata appena ha finito l'install e vediamo cos'ho combinato
<glpiana> Shack, da ancora errore?
<Shack> glpiana: no niente errore
<cristian_c> dorione, ma sei in live o sul sistema installato?
<cristian_c> ciro, l'aggiornamento, vorrai dire
<Shack> glpiana: no niente errore, ma schermo sempre a 1024
<dorione> 'avevo già installato, ho appena messo il cd quindi credo che sono sulla live
<glpiana> Shack, clicca due volte sull'icona che hai messo sul desktop
<Shack> glpiana: mi apre il file nell'editor
<cristian_c> dorione, la live va?
<glpiana> Shack, chiudi l'editor, torna nella home e apri con l'editor il file risoluzione.sh
<cristian_c> nel caso, modifichi dal grub
<dorione> la live è partita e mi da la schermata di installazione, ho appena messo la spunta su nomodeset
<Shack> glpiana: non c'è più lì, è sul desktop
<glpiana> Shack, ah ok, allora riportalo nella home
<cristian_c> dorione, beh, comunque, visto che hai già installato
<Shack> glpiana: fatto
<cristian_c> sistema il grub (almeno temporaneamente
<cristian_c> *)
<glpiana> Shack, poi apri le applicazioni di avvio e controlla che ci sia ancora il nostro comando
<Shack> glpiana: si c'è
<glpiana> Shack, poi apri un terminale e scrivi: ls -la risoluzione.sh         e copiami cosa esce
<ciro> chiudo e torno a lubuntu aggiornato
<dorione> scusa l'ignoranza ma cos'è il grub?
<Shack> glpiana: -rwxrwxr-x 1 jc jc 138 ott 24 11:56 risoluzione.sh
<cristian_c> !grub | dorione
<ubot-it> dorione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> Shack, ora sei ancora a 1024?
<Shack> glpiana: si
<glpiana> Shack, allora per stavolta invece di riavviare, chiudi la sessione, poi rientra
<Shack> glpiana: ok
<dorione> dalla live come posso aprire il terminale?
<Shack> glpiana: fatto
<cristian_c> dorione, non utilizzare il terminale in live
<dorione> allora esco dalla live? tolgo il cd di lubuntu e tolgo la spunta da nomodeset e faccio partire il terminale all'avvio?
<glpiana> Shack, e ancora non va?
<Shack> glpiana: no
<cristian_c> dorione, non puoi togliere la spunta da nomodeset
<cristian_c> dorione, l'opzione era apparsa nel menù. Come fai a toglierla?
<NewbieOfUbuntu> Ciao, ieri sera parlavo con un certo kabre(qualcosa, non mi ricordo bene) del mio problema con ubuntu. In pratica mi legge solo 3,3 Gb su 4Gb persenti nel mio pc, pur avendo il sistema a 64Bit
<glpiana> Shack, apri la home clicca sul file. apre l'editor o chiede cosa vuoi fare?
<Shack> glpiana: apre l'editor
<glpiana> NewbieOfUbuntu, krabador probabilmente
<glpiana> Shack, clicca col destro e apri le proprietà
<dorione> io sono ancora nella live, non ho capito bene cosa devo fare dopo che ho messo la spunta a nomodeset
<NewbieOfUbuntu> !glpiana si esatto
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NewbieOfUbuntu> ok non so nemmeno taggare xD
<glpiana> NewbieOfUbuntu, sei spagnolo?
<Shack> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> Shack, vai sui permessi e dimmi se c'è la psunta all'eseguibilità del file
<cristian_c> dorione, non hai detto di aver avviato la modalità installazione?
<NewbieOfUbuntu> @glpiana no sono Italianissimo (purtroppo)
<Shack> glpiana: si c'è
<glpiana> Shack, chiudi le proprietà, chiudi l'editor se lo ha aperto, tasto destro sul file e vedi se c'è una voce per eseguirlo
<dorione> ho avviato il pc con il disco di installazione, ma sono fermo sulla schermata dove mi dice "Prova Lubuntu senza installarlo" e da qui ho messo la spunta a nomodeset
<akis24> dorione   avvia la live dopo aver selezionato nomedeset  avviala con questa opzione  " prova ubuntu senza installare"  e poi ci dici se arrivi fino al desktop
<Shack> glpiana: no. c'è apri con gedit o con Libreoffice writer
<dorione> ok lo faccio subito, comunque si tratta di lubuntu
<akis24> dorione d'accordo avviala
<Shack> glpiana: e poi taglia, copia, sposta, rinomina, ecc.
<glpiana> Shack, proviamo un'altra cosa, apri applicazioni di avvio
<Shack> glpiana: si
<glpiana> Shack, sulla riga "comando" cosa leggi?
<dorione> niente, schermata nera
<cristian_c> dorione, leggi la guida wiki dedicata a sis
<cristian_c> !sis
<ubot-it> Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<Shack> glpiana: ci sono due "programmi d'avvio aggiuntivi" (fra cui il nostro) ma non trovo una riga "comando"
<cristian_c> dorione, come ti ho linkato prima
<cancella> Salve. Come posso cancellare definitivamente i files?
<glpiana> Shack, no no, spe, quello che abbimao aggiunto c'è?
<Shack> glpiana: si, si
<glpiana> cancella, senza mandarli nel cestino? shift+canc
<cristian_c> dorione, anzi, posta una schermata
<glpiana> Shack, allora selezionalo e dovresti poter cliccare su modifica
<Shack> glpiana: fatto
<cancella> sia nel cestino che no. farli sparire in modo che non possano essere recuperati
<glpiana> Shack, nella riga "comando" cosa leggi?
<cancella> in windows c'è wipefile o simili
<Shack> glpiana: ah, ok, su Comando c'è : /home/jc/risoluzione.sh
<glpiana> Shack, modifica in: sh -c "/home/jc/risoluzione.sh"
<glpiana> cancella, ti spiano?
<Shack> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> Shack, ora chiudi la sessione e rientra, vediamo se così va
<Shack> glpiana: ok
<cancella> glpiana non ho capito , come posso fare per cancellarli in modo che non siano recuperabili?
<glpiana> cancella, ti ho chiesto se ti stannos piando, visto che hai sta esigenza di fare sparire completamente i file
<glpiana> *stanno spiando
<Shack> glpiana: fatto. nulla è cambiato... :(
<cancella> no spiando no. è solo una questione di prudenza per file personali
<glpiana> Shack, ancora un tentativo. apri il file risoluzione.sh che hai nella home con l'editor
<cancella> io ho lubuntu
<glpiana> cancella, ah ok, lol. non so dirti
<Shack> glpiana: fatto
<cancella> vado a vedere nella home. tu dici apri risoluzione e poi?
<glpiana> Shack, subito dopo a #!/bin/bash aggiungi una riga e scrivici: sleep 5 &         e poi vai a capo
<cancella> ok grazie. provo
<glpiana> Shack, aggiungi un & anche alla fine della riga successiva
<glpiana> Shack, poi copia tutto su pastebin che controllo se ve bane
<didiemme> buongiorno, c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano ad impostare la lingua italiana sul mio ubuntu 14.10?
<glpiana> !paste | Shack
<ubot-it> Shack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !ubuntuitaliano | didiemme
<ubot-it> didiemme: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<dorione> come entro nel terminale dall'avvio?
<Shack> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8653963/
<akis24> dorione prova a dare Ctrl+alt+f1
<dorione> non di da niente
<didiemme> ho verificato che tutti i pacchetti lingua sono installati, nonostante questo il mio ubuntu rimane in inglese
<glpiana> Shack, salva e chiudi l'editor
<karnhackdotcom> salve ho installato xubuntu su un vecchio portatile ma il sensore mi segna 90°... la ventola gira al assimo e vorrei capire se qualcosa è andato storto
<glpiana> Shack, poi riavvia
<Shack> glpiana: ok
<ciro> cristian_c: s'è bloccato l'aggiornamento
<ciro> cristian_c: avvio xterm?
<karnhackdotcom> la macchina in questione è questa http://codepaste.net/zc7a4a
<cristian_c> ciro, dove si è bloccato?
<cristian_c> ciro, poi perché hai detto che hai aggiornato da ubuntu 14.04 a lubuntu 14.10
<cristian_c> che cosa significa?
<glpiana> karnhackdotcom, quale sensore?
<cristian_c> karnhackdotcom, quanto vecchio?
<cristian_c> dorione, posta una schermata, come ho detto prima
<karnhackdotcom> un presaio v4000
<cristian_c> dorione, non della live
<cristian_c> karnhackdotcom, di che anno?
<ciro> cristian_c:  "ripristino pacchetti installati recentemente" ho pesato di farlo perchè so che le formattazioni invecchiano molto l'hard disk
<ciro> il ripristno l'ha voluto fa lui
<Shack> glpiana: ... niente... :(
<cristian_c> ciro, non so cos'hai fatto davvero
<cristian_c> ciro, e forse è la causa del freeze
<glpiana> Shack, uff, ultimo tentativo: apri di nuovo il file nell'editor
<cristian_c> ciro, hai aggiunto ppa, che tu sappia?
<Shack> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> Shack, aggiungi un & all'ultima riga e a capo scrivi: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x768_60.00
<karnhackdotcom> del 2005 se non erro
<ciro> no, feci pulizia,
<Shack> glpiana: fatto. riavvio?
<Shack> glpiana: slavo, ovviamente
<glpiana> Shack, prova anche solo a chiudere sessione per ora
<Shack> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> sì certo, salva
<ciro> cristian_c: ho avviato il terminale
<karnhackdotcom> il sensore è hddtemp
<karnhackdotcom> temp1 90°C
<cristian_c> karnhackdotcom, già 2005 non pormette bene
<cristian_c> *promette
<Shack> lgpiana: ... nulla di nulla... :(
<glpiana> Shack, mi è venuto un dubbio, riapri l'editor col solito file
<Shack> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> Shack, sostituisci xrandr con /usr/bin/xrandr
<cristian_c> karnhackdotcom, prima di tutto spegnilo
<Shack> glpiana: tutti e tre?
<glpiana> Shack, leva pure l'ultima riga che abbiamo aggiunto, non penso serva e leva anche l'& alla fine di quella che a questo putno è l'ultima irga
<glpiana> Shack, tutti
<Shack> glpiana: procedo
<glpiana> Shack, anche se a pensarci bene non ha senso, ma vabbè, un altro tentativo non può farci male
<cristian_c> karnhackdotcom, gli hai mai fatto una pulizia di ventola e dissipatore , perlomeno?
<Shack> glpiana: fatto. salvato. termino sessione e ci risentiamo
<cristian_c> controlla anche nel bios
<glpiana> Shack, yes
<Shack> glpiana: null
<Shack> glpiana: *nulla
<glpiana> Shack, ok, 5 minuti di relax
<Shack> glpiana: io però devo andare ora... :( Riprovo in pomeriggio... ci trovo qualcun'altro o sempre te?
<cristian_c> Shack, penso qualcun altro
<Shack> ok
<Shack> glpiana: grazie comunque per il tuo tempo!
<ciro> cristian_c: non sò cosa fare, non mi fà copiare quello che sta facendo da una finestra terminale :( mi aiuti per piacere?
<cristian_c> ciro, reinstalla
<ciro> ok
<cristian_c> ciro, questa volta senza scegliere strane opzioni
<glpiana> Shack, comuqnue se avvii il file da terminale la risoluzione va a posto (./risoluzione.sh)
<cristian_c> è ito
<glpiana> cristian_c, memorizza ;)
<cristian_c> :D
<LoZioNe> salve a tutti
<LoZioNe> c'è qualcuno?
<LoZioNe> un Bot almeno? ;)
<glpiana> !nessuno | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<LoZioNe> ciao glpiana
<LoZioNe> !#archlinux-it
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'archlinux-it'
<LoZioNe> doh!
<glpiana> LoZioNe, sei sul canale di supporto
<LoZioNe> glpiana,lo so ma stavo cercando (se c'è)il canale di supporto di Arch,pensavo di trovarlo anche da qua
<glpiana> LoZioNe, e lo cerchi tra le voci del bot di ubuntu?
<glpiana> LoZioNe, diamoci subito un taglio
<glpiana> !chat | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> sera
<blackfish> ciao a tutti
<blackfish> ho un piccolo pobleminocon postgresql
<blackfish> posso incollare l'output?
<krabador> !pastebin | blackfish
<ubot-it> blackfish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<blackfish> come si lanciava il comando dal terminale??
<blackfish> ??
<blackfish> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<ciro> Buon pomeriggio, posso chiedere aiuto per Lubuntu?
<cybernova> !chiedi | ciro
<ubot-it> ciro: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ciro> grazie cybernova
<ciro> come installo libreoffice su lubuntu? mi sembra di non averlo visto sul software center
<ciro> ho trovato una soluzione del dicembre 2013, spero mi sia utile anche se è passato tempo. http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=571821
<minki> ciro
<minki> https://it.libreoffice.org/download/ qui se vedi ti fa scaricare il .deb sia x 32 bit che 64
<cybernova> ciro, nei repo è presente, se cerchi nel software center lo trovi sicuro, trovi i vari componenti di cui è composto: math, draw, writer ecc
<ciro> minki: ho scaricato il deb e l'ho anche estratto, ma non mi fà installare i pacchetti
<gey> sono nuova di ubuntu. Ho installato da poco la versione 14.4 lts ora ho visto che è uscita la 14.10. E'possibile fare l'aggiornamento a questa senza formattare il pc?
<krabador> gey, si
<gey> e come si fa?
<krabador> gey, premi alt f2 , scrivi update-manager
<gey> ho fatto ma se clicco sopra l'icona non succede nulla
<krabador> ubuntu o derivata
<ciro> cybernova: l'avevo installato con quel comando suggerito in questa discussione risolta e me li ha installati tutti. cmq, non li vedevo io sul lubntu center
<ciro> cybernova: avevi pieamente ragione, grazie per l'aiuto
<cybernova> ciro, di nulla :)
<mac_15> Buona serata
<krabador> salve mac_15
<mac_15> Problema con 14.10 (appena installata) con i tar.gz
<krabador> mac_15, descrivi
<mac_15> File non supportato
<krabador> mac_15, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mac_15> Provo ad installare truecrypt in formato tar.gz applicazione
<mac_15> E ottengo...
<krabador> mac_15, apri il terminale, e manda questo comando
<krabador> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mac_15> Provo
<mac_15> Possibile che non supporta i tar.gz senza i restricted-extras (sto installando il pacchetto)
<gey> krabador : ho fatto mi dice softvare aggiornato ma mi risulta sempre la versione 14.04
<mac_15> Ok ora va
<mac_15> Ma mi ricordavo che la 14.04 li supportava nativamente
<mac_15> Cmq grazie
<mac_15> Del supporto
<krabador> mac_15, di niente
<krabador> gey, è probabile che ci metta un paio di giorni , per risultare disponibile come aggiornamento
<krabador> gey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_14.04_LTS
<mac_15> Gran bella distro la 14.10...un saluto a tutti
<krabador> mac_15, ciao , buon uso :D
<gey> krabador , Grazie mille
<krabador> gey, di niente
<krabador> gey, hai installato ppa, nell'utilizzo della 14.04
<gey> krabador, che cos'è?
<krabador> gey, sono sorgenti esterne, che spesso si inseriscono quando si installa software sequendo quide non ufficiali
<gey> krabadorm non lo so . l'ho scaricato  dal sito ufficiale
<krabador> gey, sisi, il sistema operativo , d'accordo, ma successivamente , ci sono guide non ufficiali , che dicono di installare software di vario tipo, aggiungendo ppa.
<krabador> qualora sia successo, il passaggio di versione ha problemi
<krabador> gey, scusami, manda sudo apt-get update
<krabador> ed incolla il contenuto in passtebin
<krabador> !pastebin | gey
<ubot-it> gey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gey> krabador , ho fatto ma qui non vedo nulla non so se lo vedi
<krabador> gey, incolla qui il link che ti si è generato del pastebin
<ciro> esco un attimo
<gey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8657518/plain/
<lancelot_of> ciao a tutti
<lancelot_of> ho un problema che su #ubuntu non ottiene supporto...
<lancelot_of> se accedo a ubuntu da lightdm con una sessione Ubuntu(unity suppongo) tutte le combinazioni tassti per controllo luminosità/volume funzionano perfettamente. Inoltre il power management fa si che quando la batteria è critica il sistema va in sospensione. Se uso fluxbox tutto questo non accade. Perché?Quali sono i servizi che unity carica e che posso caricare su fluxbox?
<lancelot_of> per favore aiutatemi se potete
<gey> krabador. hai visto il link?
<Il> Buonasera, Non riesco a proseguire l'installazione oltre alla scremata di preparazione iniziale, sembra che il disco non abbia almeno i 4,5 GB richiesti il che non è possibile, Compaq Presario SR-1385IT - Intel Pentium 4 CPU 2.93GHz - RAM 1024 KB. 160 GB di disco devono bastare. Come faccio a vedere quanto spazio ho, dato che non ho installato ness
<Il> un sistema operativo?
<Il> Scusate ma sono proprio ignorante
<Riccardone> Il: dal BIOS magari ..
<Il> Riccardone: si
<jke63> ciao, quancuno mi sa dire come posso disabilitare la scheda interna wifi
<Riccardone> jke63: dipende dal laptop, hai una combinazione di tasti Fn+X ...
<krabador> Riccardone, dal bios?
<krabador> Il, fa partire il supporto di installazione tramite l'opzione "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<Riccardone> krabador: beh si, dal bios vedi la capacità del disco no ?
<krabador> Riccardone, no
<krabador> Riccardone, evita di dare consigli campati in aria
<Riccardone> io opero sempre così: prima di installare qualunque cosa devo sapere che hardware c'è sotto, è questo il BIOS lo sa molto bene ...
<krabador> Riccardone, l'utente ha chiesto come vedere lo spazio disponibile, non la grandezza totale del disco , che è l'unica cosa che pochi bios fanno vedere
<Riccardone> krabador: ok. hai ragione tu.
<Il> krabador: il disco era scollegato ora riprovo a installarlo e vedo cosa dice, grazie
<krabador> Il, di niente
<Il> krabador: Riccardone: pare che funzioni! grazie
<Riccardone> Il: prego
<ciro> sera a tutti
<ciro> per piacere, mi aiutate con samba?
<cybernova> ciro, per samba c'è la guida ufficiale, l'hai letta?
<cybernova> !samba | ciro
<ubot-it> ciro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<ciro> già visto, non riesco a configurare :((((((
<ciro> anzi non riesco a capire come si configura
<ciro> ho aperto il file smb, ma non rispecchia le indicazioni in guida, a quanto sembra
<cybernova> ciro, esiste anche la possibilità di configurare samba in maniera grafica, bisogna installare il pacchetto da terminale: sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<ciro> cybernova: quidi chiudo l'editor e la guida?
<beta> buona sera vorrei sapere come mai ogni volta che faccio un avanzamento di versione non riesco più a riavviare ubuntu
<cybernova> ciro, direi di si
<ciro> cybernova: dice che già c'è nel sistema alla versione piu recente, come si chiama l'app?
<cybernova> ciro, da terminale: sudo system-config-samba
<cybernova> ciro, mi devo assentare
<ciro> cybernova:  non funziona il copia e incolla con XTerm :(
<Sbavoz> come si installa ubuntu 14.10? lo sto scaricando ma non so fare
<Sbavoz> DD3my
<Sbavoz> sai come installare ubuntu 14.10?
<ciro> Sbavoz: ti consiglio di installare la 14.04 lts, ha maggiore durata l'assistenza su quella versione
<Sbavoz> come si fa?
<Sbavoz> non sono per nioente esperto
<DD3my> Sbavoz, www.google.it
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> non mi funziona l'HDMI audio
<alo21> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<Sbavoz> ho appena installato ubuntu trusty thair su partizione di 12 gb ma è appena uscita  la 14.10 e non so come installarla
<ciro> Sbavoz: hai il dvd du ubuntu nel lettore dischi?
<Sbavoz> ? no ho messo la 10.04 e mi ha fatto aggiornamenti alla 14.04 e ora non so fare niente non so proprio niente di ubuntu
<Sbavoz> ora vo a cena
<ciro> buona cena Sbavoz
<Sbavoz> comunq niente ho risolto mi sta aggiornando da solo il pc :D
<Sbavoz> ciao a dopo
<quellen> ciao
<quellen> esiste qualche repo con google-chrome? ho bisogna installarlo per forza tramite il .deb? (non mi interessa Chromium)
<quellen> *ho senza h
<LostInMyHead> quellen: http://www.google.com/chrome/
<quellen> esiste un comando di dpkg per risolvere automaticamente le dipendenze?
<krabador> quellen, hai scaricato il deb?
<quellen> certo
<quellen> però c'è una dipendenza che debbo scaricare a parte
<krabador> quellen, allora, sudo dpkg -i pacchetto.deb || sudp apt-get -yf install
<krabador> *sudo
<krabador> quellen, se hai già mandato dpkg -i pacchetto.deb , manda soltanto sudo apt-get -yf install
<quellen> -y cosa fa?
<krabador> quellen, accetta il comando
<krabador> risparmi tempo
<quellen> e -f forza? guarda che è da bimbominchia forzare
<krabador> quellen, senti
<krabador> quellen, questo canale ha il log
<krabador> quellen, qualora ci siano problemi con i comandi suggeriti all'interno
<krabador> puoi uffcialmente far riferimento al log
<krabador> per muoverti poi di conseguenza, contro chi ti ha fatto fare qualcosa che ti ha causato danni
<quellen> auhuhahua questa è bella
<krabador> quellen, questo fa si che chi è qui dentro ad aiutare utenti bisognosi d'aiuto , non sta qui perchè ha bisogno di perdere tempo
<krabador> quellen, non c'è niente da ridere
<krabador> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> !log | quellen
<ubot-it> quellen: please see above
<quellen> siete senza speranza voi ubuntosi
<krabador> quellen, e tu che non sai neanche installare chrome?
<quellen> è la prima volta che uso merduntu
<pietroalbini> enzotib, quando arriva cristian_c puoi dirgli che ho risolto il problema del download delle derivate?
<pietroalbini> enzotib, grazie :)
<candido> buonasera
<candido> avrei un problema urgente con update di ubuntu 14.10
<LostInMyHead> candido: tu descrivi il problema...se qualcuno può aiutarti ti risponde...
<candido> credo che l'aggiornamento si sia bloccato perche non procede con l'avanzamento della barra
<candido> se lo interrompo mi dicde che il computer potrebbe non essere in grado di riavviarsi
<candido> se rilancio update mi dice di fare quello parziale e poi mi chiude app inaspettatamente...
<candido> non so cosa fare...pero mi sembra si sia fermato su ttf-mscorefonts-installer (amd64)
<candido> come posso proseguire per non fare danni???
<lancelot_of> ciao ragazzi, riposto da #ubuntu senza tradurre, perdonatemi
<lancelot_of> under ubuntu session from lightdm my laptop works great, brightness and volume control keys works good and power managament is such that system suspends when battery charge is critical. The same does not happen if i open a fluxbox session from lightdm. Why? Which services should i enable under fluxbox in order to achieve a similar behaviour?
<lancelot_of> qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<krabador> candido, ttf-mscorefonts-installer va accettato
<krabador> candido, fa appararire un prompt di accettazione
<candido> ragazzi come faccio per vedere se update da ubuntu 14.04 a 14.10 si è bloccato? sembra fermo da ore...scusate ma sono un neofita ed ho paura di perdere tutti i dati
<candido> cioè? come faccio?
<krabador> candido, è quello il sistema che stai usando adesso?
<candido> adesso uso il 14.04
<krabador> candido, posta una schermata del blocco
<krabador> !image | candido
<ubot-it> candido: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> con il tasto stamp fai lo screen
<candido> ok adesso faccio
<lancelot_of> qualcuno ha qualche dritta per me?
<mik76> buonasera vorrei una mano per collegare un monitor esterno (un Sony Bravia)
<mik76> su un portatile
<mik76> ho ubuntu 14.04
<mik76> e credo che il problema sia che la tv è a 60 hz
<krabador> mibofra, che scheda video c'è ?
<mik76> una intel
<mik76> 4500m
<candido> io l'ho salvata su http://i.imgur.com/wl4wfpl.jpg
<candido> praticamente sta fermo cosi da ore
<krabador> candido, allarga la schermata, con la freccia nell'angolo in basso a destra di " avanzamento distribuzione"
<krabador> vedrai che sotto "terminale" apparirà per accettare l'instalazione di ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<candido> non mi allarga nulla
<candido> se premo non mi apre niente
<mik76> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<krabador> mik76, apri il terminale,scrivi sudo apt-get install arandr
<krabador> aprilo, e puoi settare lo schermo che hai attaccato
<mik76> provo
<krabador> candido, prova a far scorrere con la barretta a destra, del riquadro terminal, e vedere se scorre la scritta
<candido> si adesso ho provato con lo scroll del mouse e la scritta va avanti
<candido> pero non capisco perche sta bloccato
<krabador> candido, quella scritta, nel terminale sarebbe piu' grande, è un campo di scelta
<krabador> che va accettata
<krabador> candido, praticamente va accettata l'EULA di quel componente
<candido> pero non è possibile leggere cosa mi sta chiedendo perche alcune righe delle frasi sono saltate
<candido> come faccio per accettare?
<lancelot_of> forse il mio problema non è stato letto..?
<krabador> lancelot_of, spiegati in italiano
<krabador> candido, di base dovresti solo premere invio, in quanto nella media è già sullo yes
<krabador> candido, non è niente di strano, soltanto che non consentendo di allargare la schermata per vedere la richiesta, la cosa è antipatica
<candido> quindi provo a dargli invio e attendo ancore qualche periodo di tempo per vedere se prosegue update?
<krabador> candido, accettando l'eula del ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<krabador> continua per forza
<krabador> non si è blocata
<candido> pero non credo mi faccia accettare con invio
<krabador> è apparsa l'eula da accettare nel riquadro terminal della schermata di installazione
<krabador> candido, se non vedi dove è posizionata la scelta
<lancelot_of> krabador, scusami, nella sessione ubuntu da lightd il mio dell xps 13 funziona perfettamente, le combinazioni di controllo volume e luminosità schermo funzionano benissimo e in più il power management fa si che il sistema vada in sospensione a carica crititca della batteria. Il problema è che non uso wm mouse oriented, ma fluxbox. Nella sessione fluxbox invece tuto questo non accade. Perché?Quali sono i servizi abilit
<lancelot_of> ati nella sessione ubuntu e che potrei avviare in fluxbox?Come mai non funzionano le combinazioni tasti Fn-*, non dovrebbero essere gestiti da scpi?
<candido> non la vedo assolutamente la scelta
<mauro> Buonasera vorrei risolvere questo problema è possibile? https://plus.google.com/u/0/117968323438089284303/posts/KxaZszzvQ84
<krabador> candido, allora, clicca dentro il riquadro e premi invio
<krabador> mauro, allora apri il terminale, e sudo apt-get install arandr
<krabador> mauro, poi attacca il monitor, e aprilo
<candido> ok ho cliccato nel riquadro e dato invio pero non mi sembra sia cambiato nulla..
<candido> uff
<lancelot_of> acpi scusate..
<lancelot_of> non scpi
<krabador> candido, clicca dentro il riquadro terminal , premi tab, e premi invio
<krabador> candido, la scelta è li dentro, soltanto che diventa scomodo accettarla, se non si allarga il riguadro
<candido> ok
<candido> STA ANDANDO AVANTI!!!
<krabador> candido, perfetto
<candido> grazie mille Krabador mi hai salvato il terminale!!! =)
<krabador> candido, di niente , buon proseguimento di aggiornamento
<krabador> candido, verrà segnalato il bug
<candido> tnx e scusate per la mia inesperienza
<krabador> candido, grazie a te, per esserti rivolto a noi , in modo da concederci di segnalare il bug
<lancelot_of> krabador,
<lancelot_of> era chiara la descrizione del mio problema?
<kimjA> Caspita quanti qui
<mik76> krabador ma con arandr non posso cambiare la frequenza di aggiornamento
<papero> weee
<krabador> mik76, le impostazioni possibili da arandr per il monitor esterno, sono funzionanti?
<krabador> mik76,  come lo attacchi questo monitor, vga dvi o hdmi?
<mauro> krabador arandar lo ho già installato...http://imgur.com/swe1438
<krabador> mauro, hai provato a far partire arandr dopo aver attaccato il monitor, e riavviato a monitor attaccato?
<krabador> mauro,  che scheda video ha?
<mauro> il pc nvidia 8200
<mauro> con vista funziona perfettamente...
<krabador> mauro, è installato nouveau
<krabador> o l'nvidia ?
<krabador> mauro, considerazioni come "con questo funziona " lasciano un po' il tempo che trovano
<mauro> hai ragione non sono uno smanettone :(
<krabador> mauro, è installato nouveau, o l'nvidia, come driver della scheda video?
<mauro> nvidia 8200
<krabador> mauro, da terminale sudo dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<krabador> mauro, da terminale sudo dpkg -l | grep nouveau
<krabador> pastebin per entrambi
<mauro> ok mi organizzo un attimo
<mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8660765/ sembra non succeda nulla....
<krabador> sudo dpkg -l | grep nouveau
<krabador> pero' non tra 10 min, veramente , per favore.
<mauro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8660794/
<krabador> mauro, ok, allora, adesso software-properties-gtk
<krabador> e installi il driver proprietario nvidia
<mik76> il tv è attaccato via vga ma non c'è segnale, comunque le impostazioni me le fa cambiare anche se lo schermo resta sempre nero
<mauro> nella scheda ce ne sono diversi quale devo scegliere'
<krabador> mauro, proprietario testato
<mauro> lo sto scaricando...
<krabador> mauro, alla fine riavvia, poi potrai settare l'altro schermo da nvidia-settings
<mauro> ok
<mauro> se riavvio esco anche dalla chat però...
<krabador> mauro, per utilizzare il driver , devi riavviare
<mauro> va bene mi riconnetterò :9
<cristian_c> mik76, usi un portatile?
<mik76> sì uso un acer
<mik76> con xp il tv veniva riconosciuto automaticamente ora non più
<hiei1983> raga ma a voi skype funge bene?
<hiei1983> se ricevo chiamate e mi spunta il bannerino per rispondere/rifiutare
<hiei1983> premo rifiuta o x ma non se ne va sto bannerino
<hiei1983> non posso provare a rispondere perchè non ho microfono ste settimane
<hiei1983> ma è na rottura vedersi sto banner fisso che nn se ne va a distanza di ore
<hiei1983> ho provato a cercare ma nn ho trovato granchè, o magari non so cercare io xD
<krabador> hiei1983, su quale ubuntu?
<hiei1983> 14.04 gnome edition
<krabador> hiei1983, probabilmente è una questione di integrazione di skype con gnome
<krabador> hiei1983, scarica 14.10 gnome edition, fa la usb , fa partire la prova, ovvero la sessione live, installa skype, e vedi se fa la stessa cosa
<hiei1983> ok posso provare (oramai domani che fra 20 min devo andare mi sa)
<hiei1983> e vedo un po'
<hiei1983> strano cmq
<pampero> ciao, c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<kimj> prova
<krabador> chiedi
<jester-> !qualcuno | pampero
<ubot-it> pampero: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pampero> ho installato ubuntu nel mio hd di un pc portatile, ilo problema è che fatta l'installazione non parte il s.o e dice che ci sono diversi settori danneggiati
<jester-> pampero: rifalla
<jester-> pampero: sa di hd ciucco
<pampero> mi sa anche a me
<pampero> però non fa nessun rumore strano,
<jester-> pampero: si sono rovinate le superfici
<pampero> da buttare quindi
<jester-> penso di si
<pampero> ottimo...non esiste un live usb per provare almeno a ripararlo?
<jester-> pampero: quella che usi per installare è la live
<krabador> pampero, la riparazione di un hd , è pressochè una leggenda metropolitana
<pampero> ah bene....sono senza speranza quindi
<krabador> pampero, di che hd parliamo?
<jester-> pampero: è come un muro a cui cadono in continuazione tocchi di intonaco
<pampero> hitachi 320gb 5400rpm
<jester-> pampero: sarà bello vecchio
<pampero> 5 anni
<pampero> ora sto provando a rifare l'installazione cancellando tutto
<jester-> pampero: la meccanoca si usura crendo giochi nei perni, quando la testina non è piu al suo posto l'hd si fotte chiano chiano
<pampero> già....fatta nuova installazione, vedo che succede
<jester-> ellamadonna
<pampero> pensa che ho anche il monitor rotto
<pampero> se si avviasse potrei tentare qualcosa?
<krabador> pampero, è roba da esorcista
<pampero> il sistema sembra essersi avviato
<pampero> confermo, si è avviato
<LuK> Ciao a tutti...
<LuK> Qualcuno sa come forzare l'aggiornamento a Xubuntu 14.10?
<TeoDroid> ciao
<TeoDroid> qualcuno sa dirmi dove informarsi per partecipare al progetto come programmatore?
<krabador> LuK, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<pampero> come faccio se ubuntu è lento ad avviarsi?
<Teto76> C'e nessuno per un aitino?
<Teto76> aiutino
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-25
<lolmalefico> ciao c-[ nessuno_
<aristides45> ciao, ho lubuntu 14.04 installato sul mio vecchio portatile acer (che ha un tasto fisico per attivare il wireless). ogni volta che collego il portatile, devo sempre premere questo tasto. adesso l'ho fatto (fine ad un mese fa funzionava bene) ed adesso non funzinona. facendo un netstat - in vedo la scheda wlan0 ma, vorrei sapere come potrei verifica
<aristides45> re se la rete configurazione wireless è attiva?, grazie
<aristides45> ciao, ho lubuntu 14.04 installato sul mio vecchio portatile acer (che ha un tasto fisico per attivare il wireless). ogni volta che collego il portatile, devo sempre premere questo tasto. adesso l'ho fatto (fine ad un mese fa funzionava bene) ed adesso non funzinona. facendo un netstat - in vedo la scheda wlan0 ma, vorrei sapere come potrei verifica
<aristides45> re se la rete configurazione wireless è attiva?, grazie
<akis24> giorno
<aristides45> giorno
<aristides45> akis24, ho scritto prima nella chat un problema che ne ho, potresti gentilmente guardare quello che ho scritto?. grazie
<akis24> aristides45: riscrivilo sono entrato da poco
<aristides45> ciao, ho lubuntu 14.04 installato sul mio vecchio portatile acer (che ha un tasto fisico per attivare il wireless). ogni volta che collego il portatile, devo sempre premere questo tasto. adesso l'ho fatto (fine ad un mese fa funzionava bene) ed adesso non funzinona. facendo un netstat - in vedo la scheda wlan0 ma, vorrei sapere come potrei verifica
<aristides45> re se la rete configurazione wireless è attiva?, grazie
<akis24> aristides45: apri il terminale e dai  rfkill list all  e metti su paste
<jimmib> salve ho la versione di ubuntu 12.04 lts vorrei passare ad una versione superiore come faccio?ho provato con 14.04 m non viene supportata forse perche' il passaggio deve essere graduale? grazie
<akis24> jimmib: dovresti poter avanzare alla 14.04 lts  il gestore degli aggiornamenti dovrebbe segnalartelo
<jimmib> si in effetti lo segnala ma quando tento si arresta dicendomi che non puo' essere supportato .....forse l'avanzamento deve essee graduale?
<akis24> jimmib: hai messo ppa nel sistema ?
<jimmib> scusa sono alle prime armi spiegami ppa
<akis24> jimmib: hai installato programmi non ufficiali ?
<jimmib> no.... tutto da ububtu software
<akis24> jimmib: apri un terminale e dai sudo apt-get update e metti tutto su paste
<akis24> !paste | jimmib
<ubot-it> jimmib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jimmib> ok
<akis24> jimmib: se andiamo avanti cosi finiamo tra una settimana forse ... nel caso facci sapere
<jimmib> scusami sono a lavoro pensavo di avere un po' di tempo invece... ci sentiamo dopo grazie
<akis24> buon lavoro
<belabe> Ciao
<fisk> Salve a tutti, mi sono avvicinato ad Ubuntu da poco tempo il problema è che ho un problema con l'installazione. Dunque vi espongo la situazione: Scarico ubuntu 14.10 (64bit), faccio il check, Boot da usb con UNETbootin, il sistema si avvia mi fa eseguire delle scelte, scelgo di installarlo in dual con Windows 7, tutto va bene fino al termine dell'i
<fisk> nstallazione dove mi esce il messaggio di errore: None type: object has no attribute... naturalmente ho provato e riprovato a effettuare l'installazione sempre con lo stesso risultato...chi mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> fisk, in live come va?
<fisk> in live funziona cristian_c
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> fisk, puoi postare l'intero messaggio di errore o una schermata?
<fisk> al momento sono al lavoro e il report di errore ce l'ho sul mio pc a casa, però analizzandolo ho dedotto che il problema può essere nel file ISO ma mi sembra impossibile visto il check positivo, poi come errore nel resoconto ho visto qualcosa inerente a wubi
<cristian_c> fisk, hai installato con wubi?
<cristian_c> il che spiegherebbe abbastanza
<cristian_c> fisk, quindi deduco tu non abbia provato la live
<cristian_c> altrimenti non si spiega l'installazione con wubi
<fisk> ho fatto il boot da usb entrando dal bios poi il resto è stato automatico, non ho avviato wubi personalmente... il live l'ho provato un attimo tanto per vedere com'era ubuntu
<cristian_c> fisk, allora wubi non dovrebbe comparire
<cristian_c> fisk, quando hai cose da mostrare, torna qui
<cristian_c> oppure posta sul forum
<fisk> dalla schermata di avvio di ubuntu dove appare il desktop con i consigli delle scorciatoie da tastiera ho cliccato install ubuntu tutto parte el'errore mi esce proprio al termine dell'installazione
<francy> ciao scusate ho un problema per installare lubuntu qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> francy, spiegati
<enzotib> fisk, ma poi riavviando il computer c'è Windows e non c'è traccia di Grub?
<fisk> parte windows e si apre la tendina dove selezionare nome utente e password, dopo parte l'installazione
<enzotib> fisk, non ho capito, l'installazione di Ubuntu parte da Windows?
<fisk> dopo che ho selezionato di installarlo in dual si riavvia e parte windows
<enzotib> fisk, per cortesia, un minimo di precisione: che significa la frase " si apre la tendina dove selezionare nome utente e password, dopo parte l'installazione"
<francy> allora nella fase di installazione dopo aver dato le pasword e cliccato avanti mi da un'errore che dice: è stato trovato uno spazio swap non sicuro
<cristian_c> francy, come hai partizionato il disco?
<cristian_c> francy, puoi entrare in live?
<francy> poi mi dice di disabilitare l'area di seap digitando swapoff ma non so dove fare tale operazione
<francy> come si entra in live?ù
<fisk> enzotib, dopo che ho selezionato il dual con windows si riavvia il pc parte windows normalmente e in automatico appare il menù di selezione nome utente e password da cui poi si installa ubuntu
<manzip> buongiorrno, ho 12.04 lts. ho un tv philips e vorrei collegarlo via wi-fi e usare ubuntu come server media. qualcuni sa dirmi come posso fare?
<mino73> salve chi mi aiuta
<enzotib> fisk, ecco, questo non mi è chiaro, l'installazione di Ubuntu _non_ deve partire da Windows
<enzotib> !chiedi | mino73
<ubot-it> mino73: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> francy, prendi il disco di installazione, e quando appare il menù, scegli 'Prova' invece di 'Installa'
<fisk> infatti l'ho pensato anch'io, cosa può essere secondo te?
<mino73> perche metto un film in chiavetta usb e in tv non ci stanno poi
<enzotib> fisk, io eviterei Unetbootin per la pendrive, usa invece Universal USB Installer
<enzotib> !winusb | fisk
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<enzotib> !usbwin | fisk
<ubot-it> fisk: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Aleks_> ciao, ho seri problemi con la mia macchina che monta ubuntu 14.04, gnome desktop, sostituito da poco (e ha reso inagibile loggare con unity). adesso volevo reinstallare tutto con la 14.10, ma ho seri problemi, in particolare il montaggio dell'hardisk sul quale voglio salvare i dati va a puttane, vede due partizioni e questo è l'output di errore che mostra: http://pastebin.com/rWeqR15c. help pls, è importante..
<cristian_c> manzip, beh, è una cosa un po' particolare, mi sembra
<cristian_c> manzip, prima di tutto, in generale, riesci a fare la stessa cosa con winz?
<cristian_c> sul televisore
<fisk> perfetto oggi provo e se ho altri problemi vi contatto, grazie mille a tutti siete stati gentilissimi
<cristian_c> fisk, e posta le schermate
<cristian_c> foto
<cristian_c> !veggenti | mino73
<ubot-it> mino73: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<fisk> certo oggi le posto
<akis24> Aleks_:  disattiva il riavvio rapido di windows ..  tiene impegnato il disco
<mino73> sembra vacile ma io su abuntu sono nuovo
<Aleks_> akis24, non ho windows su questa macchina
<cristian_c> Aleks_, utilizza un linguaggio appropriato, prima di tutto , siamo in canale di supporto ufficiale
<Aleks_> cristian_c, cosa non è chiaro?
<akis24> Aleks_:  strano eh ..  se guardi il paste  Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<ExPBoy> per esempio mai visto un hd andare a ...
<mino73> perche Universal USB Installe cerco di installarlo mi dice errore
<Aleks_> ah, scusate, ExPBoy
<ExPBoy> :)
<cristian_c> !dettagli | mino73
<ubot-it> mino73: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Aleks_> ragazzi è un seagate, ho solo ubuntu, ma abuso dei diritti di root del mio pc
<cristian_c> Aleks_, come ti è stato detto, hai winz sul pc?
<Aleks_> cristian_c, no, ho solo ubuntu 14.
<cristian_c> Aleks_, aspetta, fai una cosa, hai uefi?
<mino73> quando metto un film su la usb lo mette in formato cartacea
<ExPBoy> eh?
<Aleks_> ubuntu 14.04, ma ho aggiornato il kernel e messo gnome e tutto va male adesso
<Aleks_> cristian_c, no, bios
<ExPBoy> mino73, scusa non ho compreso bene
<francy> cristian scusami ma mi sono dovuto allontanare
<cristian_c> Aleks_, da dove hai preso quel disco?
<Aleks_> cristian_c, è un acer aspire 5552G
<akis24> Aleks_:  da terminale sudo fdisk -l  e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | Aleks_
<ubot-it> Aleks_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Aleks_> cristian_c, è mio, è pieno di dati e lho già usato con ubuntu
<cristian_c> Aleks_, sì, ma da quale pc l'hai preso?
<cristian_c> dal portatile?
<cristian_c> e l'hai montato dove?
<mino73> metto il video su usb lo mette in formato come se sia un foglio
<Aleks_> cristian_c, no, è un hardisk esterno, mai montato in nessuna macchina
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Aleks_, il che è strano
<Aleks_> cristian_c, cosa?
<cristian_c> gli errori che escono nel paste
<Aleks_> sudo fdisk -l            http://pastebin.com/P0iFbisb
<cristian_c> mino73, in che formato è il video?
<cristian_c> mino73, e cosa intendi con 'foglio'?
<ExPBoy> eh
<mino73> avi
<mario_xubuntu> salve, ho un problema, sto cercando di installare il programma Drafsize per 64 bit, mi hanno detto di scompattare il pacchetto e ricompattarlo per fare delle modifiche. Ho scompattato e modificato ma ora non so come si fa per ricompattare!
<cristian_c> Il disco /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root non contiene una tabella delle partizioni valida
<cristian_c> Il disco /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 non contiene una tabella delle partizioni valida
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107861504 bytes
<cristian_c> /dev/sdb1            2048    27265023    13631488   27  Hidden NTFS WinRE
<cristian_c> /dev/sdb4       969469952   976771071     3650560   12  Diagnostica Compaq
<ExPBoy> :)
<Aleks_> cristian_c, ho visto, c'è un modo per sistemare?
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, forse qualche spiegazione la dovrebbe dare :)
<akis24> il silenzio è d'oro
<francy> vorrei installare il sistema senza avere win. e quando avvio la versione per provare come faccio poi a disinstallare win 7?
<cristian_c> mino73, ok, rispondi anche alla seconda domanda
<cristian_c> francy, una cosa alla volta
<mino73> file:///media/PENNA%20USB/Cartoni-ITA-Le-Avventure-di-Super-Mario-1x03-Attenti-alla-Regina-Mummia.avi.part
<mino73> lo apre come un esempio libreoffice
<francy> scusa mi sto confondendo anche io
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> francy, prendi il disco di installazione, e quando appare il menù, scegli 'Prova' invece di 'Installa'
<ExPBoy> mino73, certo è un file parziale
<mino73> ma nel pc vedo il cartone
<cristian_c> mino73, sì, quoto ExPBoy
<cristian_c> non l'hai copiato tutto
<Aleks_> ExPBoy, cristian_c, akis24, non sto capendo niente mi potete aiutare?
<cristian_c> oppure non è un file intero
<ExPBoy> mino73, si ma se lo metti su una tv non viene riconosciuto
<cristian_c> mino73, stai scaricando film? :P
<mino73> ok non o copiato tutto perche essendo tante puntate molte le a gia scaricate
<cristian_c> mario_xubuntu, drafsize?
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> !info drafsize
<ubot-it> Package drafsize does not exist in trusty
<mino73> no le puntate per le bimbe dei cartoni
<ExPBoy> mino73, la tv non riconosce i file part
<cristian_c> mino73, devi procurarti il video completo
<cristian_c> con estensione .avi
<mino73> un esempio in una usb le mette ma poi in tv mi dice che non ce nulla
<cristian_c> e non .part
<ExPBoy> eppoi bisogna vedere anche che codec è insomma non tutti i file avi sono riproducibili nella tv
<cristian_c> essì
<ExPBoy> mino73, eh
<ExPBoy> appunto
<Aleks_> qualcuno di considera?
<akis24> Aleks_: hai detto di non avere winz  quel disco sdb  cosa è ? da dove arriva ? come mai ha winz installato ?  [10:45:35] <Aleks_> akis24, non ho windows su questa macchina
<cristian_c> !pazienza | Aleks_
<ubot-it> Aleks_: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<ExPBoy> ma questo non è argomento di supporto comunque
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Aleks_> akis24, non ho windows infatti, mi illumini sul fatto che ho l'impressione che mi trattiate come uno che vi prende in giro?
<ExPBoy> ?
<akis24> Aleks_:  stai a trollare in supporto ..
<mino73> in una usb le puntate scaricate riesco a inserirle ma nella tv mi dice che la usb e vuot
<ExPBoy> mino73, ancora?
<Aleks_> akis24, possiamo parlare in privato?
<cristian_c> Aleks_, analizza la cosa un attimo
<akis24> !chat | Aleks_
<ubot-it> Aleks_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Aleks_, non rispondi alle domande
<Aleks_> cristian_c, sono confuso, scusate ragazzi, ma veramente ho bisogno di risolvere il problema perchè io ci lavoro. non ho windows, non so perchè npon esista una tabella delle partizioni. quello che ho preso è un hardisk di mio padre, lho usato più o meno un mese fa e funzionava bene, oggi niente, non so se abbia fatto cose particolari con il disco, ma non credo, è sempre stato trattat come disco esterno. non sto trollando, non capisco perchè debba
<Aleks_> , sono un user stabile della chat che va e viene, non capisco
<cristian_c> Aleks_, certo che lavorare senza windows..., comunque, hai detto prima che non hai mai usato l'hard disk usb
<cristian_c> o ci prendi in giro...
<cristian_c> <Aleks_> cristian_c, no, è un hardisk esterno, mai montato in nessuna macchina
<cristian_c> Aleks_, magari se ci spieghi come sta _realmente_ la situazione, si risolve rapidamente
<Aleks_> cristian_c, è un disco esterno che IO non ho mai montato su nessuna macchina, lho sempre usato come disco dati, questo fino ad un mese fa, poi non sono stato più a casa e non so cosa diamine abbia fatto mio padre con questo disco. mi sa che è meglio se riesco a recuperare un altro disco
<cristian_c> Aleks_, o è stato usato o non è stato usato
<ExPBoy> Aleks_, magari chiedi a tuo padre che ha fatto
<cristian_c> Aleks_, è un disco acquistato da poco, o è stato utilizzato anche in passato (da te o da chiunque altro)?
<cristian_c> sono informazioni essenziali per la risoluzione del problema
<Aleks_> ExPBoy, cristian_c, non lo so se ultimamente ha fatto cose particolari, ha circa un annetto, dovrebbe essere un disco da un tera, marca seagate
<Aleks_> provo a cambiare disco
<cristian_c> Aleks_, è quello da 500 Gb?
<Aleks_> cristian_c, il mio pc ha un disco interno da 500, quello che non riesco a montare è da un tera, ma ho impressione che abbia scambiato il disco a questo punto, opto per risolvere il problema backup dati facendo un paio di dvd a questo punto visto che non sono sicuro sulla storia di questo disco esterno
<cristian_c> Aleks_, pare sia scambiato
<cristian_c> Aleks_, ma il disco da 500 Gb ha chiaramente winz installato
<cristian_c> Aleks_, e varie partizioni ntfs, non mi pare proprio un disco dati
<cristian_c> o un disco nuovo
<Aleks_> vabene scusate ragazzi, grazie di tutto
<cristian_c> Aleks_, l'altro disco è sempre di 500 GB e pare abbia le partizioni cifrate
<cristian_c> sempre da chissà chi
<cristian_c> con ubuntu
<cristian_c> Aleks_, oppure hai un bel disco in raid
<Aleks_> cifrate con ubuntu? mio padre lo odia, chissa che ha combinato
<cristian_c> Aleks_, un disco è con winz e l'altro con ubuntu
<cristian_c> il disco con ubuntu ha le partizioni pare cifrate o è in raid
<cristian_c> oppure si tratta di un terzo disco
<Aleks_> cristian_c, adesso capisco perchè vi sentivate trollati
<akis24> Aleks_:  comunque sia hai un disco con winz che blocca il resto se non disattivi il riavvio rapido  cerca su gogol e trovi le info al riguardo
<cristian_c> akis24, ma lui dice che ha bios e non uefi
<cristian_c> fastboot è sui bios uefi
<Aleks_> ho una macchina di 7-8 anni fa, ho bios, sono sicuro
<cristian_c> akis24, poi vai a sapere come stanno veramente le cose
<akis24> cristian_c:  io leggo sul paste .. :)
<cristian_c> Aleks_, magari, come ipotizzavamo all'inizio , hai preso un disco da un pc con uefi
<cristian_c> e l'hai montato su un vecchio pc
<cristian_c> con il bios
<cristian_c> facendo una bella marmellata
<Aleks_> non lo so a questo punto, tutte le mie macchine private sono datate, quindi uefi bo, ma comunque, ho 5 o 6 dvd da masterizzare
<cristian_c> lol
<Aleks_> cristian_c, avevate ragione, altro disco, altra storia, l'hardisk personale di mio padre funziona
<akis24> cristian_c:  ha sempre ragione
<cristian_c> lol
<bestiedda> ciao, mi servirebbe un aiuto
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> Aleks_, comunque, l'errore riguardava sdb3, partizione presente sul disco con winz
<cristian_c> quelo del compaq
<cristian_c> sdb1 è una partizione nascosta ntfs, sdb2 è forse una partizione di boot e sdb3 forse è winz vero e proprio
<bestiedda> semplicemente, non riesco ad aggiornare
<cristian_c> *quello
<jester-> bestiedda: lsb_release -r che dice
<bestiedda> intendevo dire che non riesco ad aggiornare l'indice dei pacchetti
<francy> cristian-c ci sei?
<bestiedda> o meglio, mi da tanti errori
<bestiedda> inoltre ho il simbolo di divieto di accesso in alto a destra
<francy> ho un problema per istallare lubuntu qualcuno mi da una mano?
<akis24> bestiedda:  apri il terminale e dai sudo apt-get update e metti su paste ...
<akis24> !paste | bestiedda
<ubot-it> bestiedda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> <jester-> bestiedda: lsb_release -r che dice
<jester-> bestiedda: se parli da solo mica si risolve
<cristian_c> francy, hai fatto come suggerito?
<bestiedda> 14.04
<bestiedda> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8669429/
<cristian_c> francy, no privato
<jester-> bestiedda: con tutti qui ppa hai la distro sciancata
<cristian_c> scrivi qui in canale
<jester-> bestiedda: non è he per casso hai abilitato un proxy?
<bestiedda> un anno fa, presentava problemi e ho "risolto" facendomi aiutare qua
<bestiedda> ma pare non sia risolto
<francy> si ho provato ma poi quando vado ad installare dalla icona in alto a sinistra, il procedimento non cambia e mi da lo stasso errore che ora no copiato vuoi leggerlo?
<jester-> bestiedda: un anno fa non c'era la 14.04
<bestiedda> infatti da quando ho la 14.04 non ho abilitato un proxy
<cristian_c> francy, io ti avevo chiesto di tornare qui da live
<jester-> bestiedda: fa vedere ls /etc/apt
<bestiedda> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8669488/
<francy> spiegami che significa non capuisco
<jester-> bestiedda: sudo software-property-gtk e cambia server
<jester-> bestiedda: software-properties-gtk
<cristian_c> francy, entra in live e chatta da essa
<bestiedda> quale scelgo=
<bestiedda> ?
<jester-> bestiedda: software-properties-gtk
<francy> scusa ma mi sento un po rinco. che significa in live dove devo andare
<jester-> bestiedda: scegline uno diverso da quello che hai
<bestiedda> ok fatto
<jester-> fai aggiornare e vedi come butta
<bestiedda> uguale a prima
<francy> c'è un tasto o è un qualcosa di diverso?
<cristian_c> francy, come spiegato prima
<jester-> bestiedda: apt a bottane
<cristian_c> più di una volta
<jester-> controlla in rete se hai un proxy abilitato
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> francy, prendi il disco di installazione, e quando appare il menù, scegli 'Prova' invece di 'Installa'
<cristian_c> francy, se non leggi, non c'è speranza
<jester-> bestiedda: i ppa sono un cancro a parte un paio
<francy> ok questo l'ho fatto e poi?
<cristian_c> francy, quindi ora da dove stai chattando?
<francy> dalla modalità prova
<bestiedda> @jester- non ho proxy...come risolvo?
<francy> sto provando lubuntu
<nio> ho bisogno di un aiutino ho una stampante ml 1670 samsung  ma non mi vuole partire  mi fa error 404
<bestiedda> @jester- ma è colpa mia che faccio qualcosa che non dovrei fare? Non so cosa è un ppa
<cristian_c> francy, ok, quindi stai chattando dal pc con lubuntu in live?
<francy> se questo significa in live si
<francy> sto usando lubuntu dal cd non è ancora installato.
<nio> non so come caricare i driver su stampante samsung ml 1670
<cristian_c> francy, ok
<cristian_c> francy, nel senso, ora apri un terminale
<cristian_c> nio, prima di tutto , viene riconosciuta al primo colpo da ubuntu?
<cristian_c> senza driver esterni
<nio> si lo so ma non la riconosce  riconosce solo la 1660 ma non va bene
<zerooss> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> nio, hai provato anche con una 1660 o la vede come 1660?
<nio> si e non va bene non mi stampa mi fa error
<nio> guanda non c'è propio nei i driver che dovrebbe vedere in auto
<francy> cristian su ubuntu so dove trovarlo ma su lubuntu non trovo il terminale, dovè?
<cristian_c> nio, un attimo
<jester-> bestiedda: i ppa non si sono installati da soli
<cristian_c> francy, apri il menù
<cristian_c> francy, in Accessori
<nio> non so che fare
<jester-> bestiedda: hai piu ppa che repo ufficiali si consiglia un bel
<jester-> !ripristino | bestiedda
<ubot-it> bestiedda: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> nio, un attimo di pazienza
<francy> ok trovato
<nio> si si
<francy> scrivo li direttamente swapoff?
<cristian_c> francy, aspetta
<cristian_c> francy, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> francy, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | francy
<ubot-it> francy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<duedieby> salve ho installato programma ubuntu su pc poi installare e riavviare poi ferma elenco schermo tutto nero ... come funziona?
<francy> Disk /dev/sda: 251.0 GB, 251000193024 bytes
<francy> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30515 cylinders, total 490234752 sectors
<francy> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<francy> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<francy> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<duedieby> ??
<cristian_c> duedieby, ubuntu non è un programma
<nio> cristian
<cristian_c> nio, sto guardando
<nio> ok
<cristian_c> nio, come colleghi la stampante?
<cristian_c> parli di errore 404
<duedieby> ?? quale programma ??
<duedieby> ho installato ubuntu che è programma .....
<nio> usb
<duedieby> si fatto
<duedieby> cioe installare diretta usb giusto??
<nio> si
<nio> 404
<duedieby> ah provo adesso
<zerooss> scusate.. come mai systemsettings in kde non mi salva le impostazioni?
<nio> mancano i driver
<cristian_c> duedieby, ubuntu è un sistema operativo, diciamo
<cristian_c> come winz e mac os x, diciamo
<cristian_c> nio, ok
<cristian_c> nio, ho trovato varie discussioni
<cristian_c> nio, quale ubuntu usi?
<francy> cristian sono una schiappa mi sono perso scusami
<nio> 14.04
<nio> lts
<cristian_c> zerooss, quali impostazioni?
<cristian_c> francy, utilizza pastebin come ti si è detto prima
<cristian_c> nio, ok
<cristian_c> nio, se ho capito bene, ci sono i driver open e i driver proprietari per la stampante
<nio> si
<cristian_c> gli open sono gli splix, i proprietari sono gli unified
<Kartof> buongiorno a tutti
<nio> non so cosa sono
<nio> allora io collego la 1670 che viene vista la lochalost ma la vede come 1660  e non va bene allora scarico drivwer  per 1670 ma non li vede e non posso caricarli
<cristian_c> nio, sì, ma su usb devi fare in modo diverso
<cristian_c> nio, da dove hai scaricato i driver?
<nio> come
<francy> Disk /dev/sda: 251.0 GB, 251000193024 bytes
<francy> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30515 cylinders, total 490234752 sectors
<francy> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<francy> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<francy> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<nio> sul sito della stamp samsung
<cristian_c> nio, ok
<cristian_c> nio, quale file hai scaricato?
<nio> li ho presi per linux
<cristian_c> esattamente,il nome del file
<cristian_c> con tanto di estensione
<francy> ho postato?
<cristian_c> francy, se spammi nel chan, il bot ti butta fuori
<francy> ok provo a non spammare ma che devo fare
<nio> samsug universal printer driver 2
<cristian_c> !paste | francy
<ubot-it> francy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<massi> salve ce un programma per scaricare video da yutube
<cristian_c> francy, è stato indicato molte volte
<cristian_c> nio, è nella tua home il file?
<nio> si
<cristian_c> massi, mi pare che la licenza di youtube non lo permetta proprio
<cristian_c> !warez
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<francy> ho copiato quello che mi hai chiesto ma dove devo incollarlo per fartelo leggere?
<cristian_c> nio, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> francy, non lo devi incollare qui
<nio> ok subito
<cristian_c> francy, bensì sul servizio pastebin
<nio> pronto
<massi> come se voglio un cartone per le bimbe
<francy> dove lo trovo?
<massi> se esistono programmi per windows
<jester-> massi: estensione firefox downloadhelper
<cristian_c> nio, digita: ls
<francy> credo di esserci riuscito
<Kartof> ri ciao (caduta la linea)
<cristian_c> nio, risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | nio
<ubot-it> nio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kartof> ma anche a voi kubuntu 14.04 da problemi con la scheda wireless
<Kartof> ?
<cristian_c> francy, ora posta il link alla pagina qui in canale
<francy> Paste from francy at Sat, 25 Oct 2014 11:25:27 +0100
<jester-> Kartof: dipende che che scheda wifi monta il pc
<francy> questo?
<kessy> Quali sono i requisiti minimi per la nuova versione di Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> francy, posta l'indirizzo
<cristian_c> francy, lo trovi nella barra degli indirizzi nel browser
<francy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8669872/
<cristian_c> kessy, in generale, ci sono i requisiti
<cristian_c> !requisiti | kessy
<ubot-it> kessy: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> francy, ok
<Kartof> jester-, quella integrata nel portatile, credo sia una intel
<cristian_c> francy, ok, l'hai già installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> sul disco
<francy> che pazienza che hai cristian io mi sarei mandato a quel opaese già
<francy> che significa che l'ho già installato
<Kartof> jester-, adesso funziona alla perfezione, ma dopo un tot di punto in bianco non vuole più saperne di funzionare
<jester-> Kartof: apri un terminale
<kessy> Io ho un portatile con Intel Core Duo 2.1GHz, 4GB Ram DDR2, 128MB scheda grafica e SSD (che ho aggiunto da poco), dovrebbe girare bene Ubuntu?
<jester-> Kartof: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> kessy: dovrebbe girare senza  problemi
<cristian_c> francy, sei d'accordo che ubuntu è stato installato sull'hard disk?
<cristian_c> Kartof, le wifi intel spesso danno problemi con il firmware
<francy> no credo di no infatti se spengo e riaccendo non esiste piùsistema senza cd
<nio> cristian non so che devo fare  con il tuo risultato paste
<cristian_c> kessy, di che anno è il pc?
<kessy> Se devo installare Ubuntu insieme a Windows 8, ma non ho UEFI, come devo procedere?
<cristian_c> nio, hai copiato il risultato su pastebin?
<jester-> kessy: sempre la normale iso
<jester-> !ubuntu | kessy
<ubot-it> kessy: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> francy, ti sbagli
<nio> come devo fare io sto alle prime armi
<cristian_c> francy, le partizioni indicano chiaramente la presenza di linux sul disco
<jester-> kessy: la 64 bitti
<Kartof> jester-, Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<Kartof> jester-, ero proprio fuori strada
<francy> ok ora riprovo e ti faccio sapere ciao
<cristian_c> francy, disco da 250 GB
<francy> esatto
<cristian_c> francy, magari non riesci ad avviarlo, ma c'è
<cristian_c> ubuntu, intendo
<jester-> Kartof: di solito non ha problemi la realtek
<francy> ti posso postare l'errore che mi da
<Kartof> jester-, ora vedo magari è un problema del canale wireless
<jester-> Kartof: facile che hai interfernze dai vicini,cambialo nel router
<Kartof> jester-, un altra cosa, anzi due: è normale che non riesco ad accedere alla partizione di windows 8? i driver per il touchpad da dove li prendo (i synaptic mi pare si chiamino)?
<cristian_c> francy, ok
<cybernova> Kartof, ho la stessa scheda wireless, è un problema di driver
<jester-> Kartof: fai un sudo iwlist wlan0 scan e vedi i canali delle varie wifi
<nio> ho aperto il term  e digitato  quello che mi hai chiesto  poi il resto non so che fare
<Kartof> cybernova, e come hai risolto?
<cristian_c> nio, seleziona il contenuto del terminale
<cristian_c> nio, apri il sito pastebin che ho indicato
<cristian_c> nio, e incolla lì dentro
<francy> È stato trovato uno spazio di swap non sicuro.
<francy> Questo errore è irreversibile visto che dati sensibili potrebbero essere scritti sul disco non cifrati. Questo potrebbe permettere a qualcuno con accesso al disco di recuperare parte della chiave di cifratura o della passphrase.
<francy> Disabilitare l'area di swap (per esempio usando swapoff) o configurare un'area di swap cifrata e quindi configurare nuovamente i volumi cifrati. Questo programma sarà interrotto ora.
<cybernova> Kartof, bisogna andarsi a prendere gli ultimi driver sviluppati, da github compilarli e sostituirli con i moduli che utilizza il kernel
<Kartof> cybernova, azz, hai dei link da passarmi riguardo?
<cybernova> Kartof, tieni conto che il bluetooth ancora non funzia
<francy> come ritorno a pastebin?
<cybernova> Kartof, vedo se riesco a ritrovarlo
<nio> ok
<francy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8670000/
<cristian_c> francy, posta una schermata per piacere
<nio> ok fatto
<cristian_c> francy, in quale punto si verifica quello che hai detto?
<francy> subito dopo aver dato le password
<cristian_c> nio, ora premi paste e incolla qui il link dalla barra degli indirizzi del browser
<francy> quando mi chiede di dare la chiave disicurezza
<nio> 6
<nio>  
<nio> taken@taken-System-Product-Name:~$ ls
<nio> Desktop   Modelli  SamsungUniversalPrintDriver2.exe
<nio> Documenti  Musica   Scaricati
<nio> example-content  Nuova cartella  Scrivania
<cybernova> Kartof, https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new
<Kartof> cybernova, grazie mille! magari anche qualche link sulla procedura mi farebbe comodo :D
<nio> cristian scusami non sono molto pratico
<cristian_c> francy, una volta sul desktop?
<cybernova> Kartof, quello che devi fare è: scaricare l'intero zip, lo scompatti in una cartella, da terminale entri nella cartella e dai il comando: make, controlla che non ci siano errori o richieste di dipendenze mancanti, poi entri nella cartella rtl8723be, anche li: make, poi devi andare a sostituire tali file compilati in /lib/modules/.....
<cristian_c> nio, invece che postare su pastebin hai postato qui in canale e giustamente il bot ti ha buttato fuori
<cristian_c> perché spammavi
<cristian_c> <nio> Desktop   Modelli  SamsungUniversalPrintDriver2.exe
<cybernova> Kartof, se facciamo veloci ti seguo passo per passo
<nio> ho sbagliato e mi ha buttato fuori
<Kartof> cybernova, ok proviamo
<nio> che cosa devo fare
<francy> non so che sia successo ma mi si sono chiuse tutte le finestre
<cybernova> Kartof, tieni conto che la sostituzione dei moduli va fatta per ogni kernel nuovo che si utilizza
<francy> cristian hai una diagnosi?
<jester-> !paste | nio e 4
<ubot-it> nio e 4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> nio, hai notato che hai scaricato i driver per winz?
<cristian_c> <nio> Desktop   Modelli  SamsungUniversalPrintDriver2.exe
<Kartof> cybernova, quindi ad ogni aggiornamento?
<cristian_c> francy, ti ho fatto una domanda, sarebbe bello che rispondessi
<cybernova> Kartof, una volta che li hai compilati li tieni li, e se aggiorni il kernel li devi solo sostituire
<jester-> Kartof: basta che non fai aggiornare il kernel
<kessy> Sto provando ad installare Ubuntu 10.10, viene la scritta "Ubuntu 10.10" con quattro pallini sotto, poi una schermata grigia con il cursore e poi tutte linee colorate ed è tutto bloccato. Ho provato più volte, non mi è mai capitato in tutte le installazioni che ho fatto. Come risolvo?
<Kartof> cybernova, certo, scaricati ed estrati, ora?
<francy> qual'era che mi si è chiuso tutto
<cybernova> Kartof, allora portati da terminale nella cartella scompattata
<cristian_c> kessy, 10.10 è fuori supporto da anni
<nio> Desktop Modelli SamsungUniversalPrintDriver2.exe  perche  modelli
<jester-> kessy: le supportate sono 12.04 14.04 e 14.10
<Kartof> cybernova, fatto
<jester-> nio: .exe in linux è inservibile
<kessy> jester-: volevo dire 14.10, ho sbagliato a scrivere.
<nio> non sta su modelli sta su scaricati
<cybernova> Kartof, bene ora dai il comando: make
<Kartof> cybernova, con sudo?
<cybernova> Kartof, no
<Kartof> cybernova, aspetta che ti scrivo l'errore, arrivo
<jester-> kessy: al boot quando vedi l'onimo sotto piga svelto enter, appare il menu, tasto F6 e setti; nomodeset
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> francy, una volta sul desktop?
<cybernova> !paste | Kartof
<ubot-it> Kartof: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> nio, guarda bene
<cristian_c> SamsungUniversalPrintDriver2.exe
<cristian_c> nio, ti sembrano i driver per linux quelli?
<nio> non c' è nulla
<cristian_c> ?
<Kartof> cybernova, pastebin.com/hfsMaURA
<cristian_c> nio, mi sa che hai scaricato i driver sbagliati, quelli per winz
<nio> ?
<jester-> Kartof: sicuro che hai ubuntu? gcc c'è di serie in ubuntu
<cristian_c> nio, tu nella tua home hai scaricato SamsungUniversalPrintDriver2.exe
<Kartof> jester-, kubuntu, infatti mi sembra assurdo
<cristian_c> giusto?
<cybernova> Kartof, dpkg -l | grep gcc
<jester-> Kartof: lo suo e gcc c'è sempre stato
<cybernova> è molto molto strano come dice jester-
<jester-> cybernova: la solita mint o giu di li?
<cristian_c> lol
<cybernova> jester-, ah guarda non mi esprimo
<nio> home su scaricati
<jester-> kessy: i pvt non sono graditi
<nio> non su  modelli
<jester-> kessy: installa gcc e rifai
<cristian_c> nio, non cambia il discorso
<kessy> Ok, pensavo fosse meglio per non intasare il canale.
<cristian_c> nio, hai installato i driver per winz
<cristian_c> *scaricato
<jester-> kessy: e controlla di avere installato gli headers del kernel
<Kartof> cybernova, c'è gcc
<kessy> Come installo gcc se la macchina è senza sistema operativo?
<jester-> kessy: è cybernova che guida da esperienza diretta
<jester-> kessy: lol e come gira una magana senza os
<jester-> kessy: scusa era per Kartof
<ExPBoy> O_O
<jester-> ma rimane la curiosità
<cybernova> kessy, lsb_release -a
<kessy> Scusami, ma non ho capito il messaggio. Ho caricato la iso di Ubuntu 14.10 e sto provando ad installarlo e si verifica il problema che ho scritto prima.
<cybernova> !paste | kessy
<ubot-it> kessy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cybernova> !paste | Kartof
<ubot-it> Kartof: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francy> cristian che faccio?
<Kartof> cybernova, http://pastebin.com/6GxtwrSN
<nio> no
<pampero> ciao a tutti!come ottengo i permessi di root?
<jester-> !sudo | pampero
<ubot-it> pampero: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<pampero> devo lanciare fsck ma senza quelli non funziona
<cristian_c> francy, continui a non rispondere alle domande
<cristian_c> francy, se non collabori, la vedo difficile
<francy> scusami cristian ma nel frattempo ho una famiglia che mi interrompe
<cybernova> Kartof, posta su pastebin l'altro comando che ti avevo dato
<jester-> minchia torna l'ora solare
<cristian_c> francy, ok, quindi per te e per noi, è meglio se lo fai quando sei in condizione di seguire
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> francy, una volta sul desktop?
<francy> ok mi dedico adesso ho risolto con tutti ù
<cristian_c> francy, quindi ripeto, una volta sul desktop?
<francy> no
<francy> mentre è in fase di installazione
<cristian_c> francy, e allora quando appare il messaggio di errore?
<cristian_c> francy, -,-
<francy> dopo avermi chiesto le password
<cristian_c> francy, ma tu l'hai già installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> francy, e la password l'hai impostata in installazione
<francy> non mi permette di andare avanti e di terminare
<cristian_c> francy, però risulta installato
<Kartof> cybernova, http://pastebin.com/3DB29nhC
<cristian_c> nulla da dire su questo
<kessy> Quando qualcuno può, mi indica anche a me come risolvere il mio problema?
<francy> una cosa che ti possdo dire che
<cybernova> Kartof, sudo apt-get install gcc
<cristian_c> kessy, sintetizza
<francy> che quando ho cominciato ad installare
<Kartof> cybernova, sto installando, comunque assurdo che non ci sia
<cybernova> Kartof, assurdo si
<francy> mi ha chiesto se affiancare il sistema a win 7 o sostituirlo e lui lo ha fatto infatti non ce più win
<cybernova> Kartof, una volta installato ridai il comando male
<cybernova> make*
<kessy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8670320/
<francy> ora sul desktop appare una icona in alto a sinistra con la sritta installa lubuntu
<Kartof> cybernova, fatto sta compilando sembra
<cristian_c> francy, hai installato comunque, non capisco il problema di voler installare
<Kartof> cybernova, fatto, sembra andato tutto ok, vuoi il pastebin?
<francy> ma se tolgo i9l cd non c'è nessun sistema
<cristian_c> francy, beh, fdisk dice il contrario
<cristian_c> francy, se vuoi, puoi reinstallare
<cristian_c> e se ritrovi il problema
<cybernova> Kartof, per sicurezza si, ora aspetta che devo vedere dove mettere i moduli che non mi ricordo più
<cristian_c> torna qui e posta una schermata
<francy> provo a spegnere e vedere ritorno dopo ok
<jester-> kessy: e 2 10.10 è morta
<cristian_c> È stato trovato uno spazio di swap non sicuro.
<cristian_c> Questo errore è irreversibile visto che dati sensibili potrebbero essere scritti sul disco non cifrati. Questo potrebbe permettere a qualcuno con accesso al disco di recuperare parte della chiave di cifratura o della passphrase.
<cristian_c> Disabilitare l'area di swap (per esempio usando swapoff) o configurare un'area di swap cifrata e quindi configurare nuovamente i volumi cifrati. Questo programma sarà interrotto ora.
<Kartof> cybernova, pastebin.com/nLg4mGvk
<cybernova> Kartof, ok bene
<cybernova> Kartof, bene allora adesso ti spiego:
<cybernova> Kartof, prendi i file compilati rtl_pci.ko rtl_usb.ko rtlwifi.ko e sostituiscili con quelli della cartella: /lib/modules/3.13.0-37-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/ ATTENZIONE bisogna utilizzare sudo oppure aprire quella directory con il file manager con permessi di root
<assonatural> Buongiorno, ho un problema CN l installazione ubuntu 14.10, questo è l errore ubi-lenguage crashed
<Kartof> cybernova, ok lo faccio
<cybernova> Kartof, anzi aspetta una cosa:
<Kartof> cybernova, dimmi
<cybernova> Kartof, sempre dalla cartella di prima dove hai dato make, dai: sudo make install
<cybernova> Kartof, dovrebbe fare tutto automaticamente
<Kartof> cybernova, fatto, risultato finale Install rtlwifi SUCCESS, vuoi per sicurezza il pastebin?
<cybernova> Kartof, no ok, va bene così, ora riavvia il pc e prova la wifi
<Kartof> cybernova, ok
<Kartof> cybernova, quindi se va bene, all'aggiornamento del kernel mi basterà dare il make install oppure fare make e poi make install?
<cybernova> Kartof, ti basterà dare make install
<Kartof> cybernova, (magari scaricando nuove versione dei driver se esistono)
<cybernova> Kartof, si certo, per curiosità che pc hai preso?
<Kartof> cybernova, lenovo g50
<cybernova> Kartof, ok, devo andare a pranzare
<Kartof> cybernova, ok ti ringrazio :D
<cybernova> Kartof, prego ciao :)
<Decio> Salve ho un problema di installazione con la versione di Ubuntu desktop 14.10 64 BIT su un notebook HP 8540w con scheda nvidia quadro FX1800 M
<jester-> Decio: al menu di avvio con F6 setta nomodeset
<Decio> con le precedenti versioni risolvevo con il parametro nomodeset
<Decio> gia fatto
<Decio> con F6 all 'avvio
<jester-> Decio: e non funza?
<Decio> anche acpi=off e nolapic
<jester-> Decio: 14.04 stesso problema?
<Decio> inizia a caricare ubiquity...ma l'installazione si blocca su una videata nera con rettangoli bianchi
<Decio> si
<Decio> a dire il vero tutte le versioni di ubuntu che ho usato hanno questo problema con la FX1800 M
<jester-> Decio: pare che il tuo hw le sia indigesto
<Decio> ma ho sempre risolto con nomodeset
<jester-> Decio: processore e ram?
<Decio> sembra che il parametro venga ignorato e continua a caricarei drivers nouveau
<Decio> 16GB
<Decio> core i7 di prima generazione
<jester-> Decio: installa la 14,04 se nomodeste funza e poi avanza
<Decio> attualmente gira la 14.04 LTS 64BIT bene
<Decio> ma anche con la 14.04 in fase di setup ci sono gli stessi problemi...risovibili con F6 e poi nomodeset
<Decio> si era quello che volevo fare
<Decio> ma mi chiedo come mai con tutte le versioni che ho provato e cioe dalla 10.04 fino alla 14.04 il problema si presenti sempre
<Decio> il bios è aggiornato all'ultima versione....
<jester-> Decio: hai mica detto di aver installato una 14,04?
<Decio> attualmente uso la 14.04
<jester-> Decio: quindi si è installata
<Decio> ma l'ho dovuta installare sempre con nomodeset e poi installo i driver nvidia proprietari da impostazioni sistema software
<Decio> e funziona bene
<jester-> Decio: vorresti affiancare la 14.10?
<Decio> no
<Decio> installazione pulita
<Decio> ho solo ubbuntu sulla macchina
<Decio> non uso windows
<jester-> Decio: con nvidia è quasi normale settare nomodeset
<Decio> o meglio lo uso su vm
<Decio> si infatti
<Decio> e fino qui ci siamo
<Decio> ho sempre fatto cosi
<jester-> Decio: hai solo 14.04 sulla macchina?
<Decio> ma quello che mi sembra accada adesso è che l'opzione non sortisca effetto
<Decio> si solo 14.04
<jester-> Decio: vorresti installarci sopra la 14.10 o affincarla?
<Decio> installazione pulita della 14.10
<Decio> formattare....
<Decio> nomodeset non sortisce alcun effetto e vengono sempre caricati i driver noveuau
<Decio> nouveau
<jester-> Decio: se nomodeset non ha effetto con la 14.10 avendo gia la 14.04 perché non vanzi
<Decio> e quello che farò
<Decio> ma sai esce una nuova versione e si pensa che qualcuno abbia fatto un minimo di prove
<jester-> Decio: devi andare nel gestore aggiornamenti e settare per qualsiasi distribuzione
<Decio> lo so
<Decio> già fatto
<Decio> era solo per informare qualcuno che magari c'è qualche problema con l'installer....
<jester-> Decio: segnala magari il bug
<jester-> !bug
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<Decio> eh.....
<Decio> si ho un account su launchpad
<jester-> ottimo
<Decio> ma speravo che qualcosa cambiasse in questi anni....
<Decio> il problema è comune a tutte le varianti
<Decio> kubuntu, lubuntu...etc..etc.
<Decio> anche con nomodeset continua a caricare i driver open...
<pippo6> ciao
<pippo6> cosa ho bisogno per scaricare linux
<jester-> pippo6: di un pc connesso a internet
<francy> cristian ci sei sempre
<francy> c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | francy
<ubot-it> francy: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<francy> ok scusate e che prima chattavo con cristian che mi stava aiutando comunque vi espongo il problema
<francy> non riesco ad installare lubuntu perchè dopo aver dato le password e cliccato avanti mi da un'errore
<jester-> francy: errore di cosa
<jester-> francy: e quale opzione hai scelto
<Kartof> come installo i driver synaptic del touchpad su kubuntu 14.04?
<francy> hoscelto istalla dal menù e sostituisci il sistema operativo esistente
<jester-> francy: che errore da
<francy> mi dice swap,
<francy> dammi un attimo che riprovo e ti do migliori informazioni
<pippo6> ce bisogno di qualche cd per scaricare ubuntu
<jester-> !installazione | pippo6
<ubot-it> pippo6: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> francy: non è che hai settato la cifratura?
<francy> si penso di si
<jester-> francy: rifai e non settare e hai solo ubuntu sul disco scegli usa tutto il disco
<francy> in questo modo avrò soltanto lubuntu sul disco?
<jester-> francy: si
<jester-> francy: se vui tenere winz allora va bene sostituisci ma senza cifratura
<francy> e poi devo faffare LVM con l'istallazione di lubuntu o no.ù
<jester-> francy: che centra lvm
<jester-> fastfire_: vai vanti seguendo il wizard
<francy> è l'altra cosa che mi chiede dopo la richiesta della cifratura
<jester-> non setti cifratura
<jester-> madu
<jester-> non cambi nulla di quello che ti propone
<francy> ok provo e vi faccio sapere ciao
<belabe> Ciao a tutti
<belabe> sono al primo start di una live con Ubunto
<weed12> ciao a tutti, ho scaricato l ultima versione di ubuntu, l ho messa sulla pen drive tramite crea disco di avvio, quando riavvio il notebook e premo f9 per installarlo mi dice errore, potrei installarlo tramite wine? ho gia visto che me lo fa fare però essendo che non sono un espert non vorrei perdere dati facendo qualche sciocchezza
<Rastart> Benvenuto/a allora.
<belabe> tutto ok... solo che la barra con le icone di avvio veloce si trova tutta sulla sinistra uasi nascosta
<weed12> nessuno puo aiutarmi?
<elw0od> weed12: che errore t ida al boot? pc con windows8 / uefi?
<Rastart> belabe, se sei abituato con altre interfacce grafiche è del tutto naturale che ti ci vuole un pò per abituarti,credo.Ma presto ti accorgerai di quanto è pratica e intuitiva da usare.
<Rastart> quando ti accorgerai di avere anche un terminale per poter fare le cose piu disparate e di poter quindi persino fare a meno dell'interfaccia grafica,sarai già a buon punto :D
<Rastart> lol
<belabe> si si... certo. solo che e proprio nascosta
<belabe> la vedo a malapena
<belabe> penso si a un problema di risoluzione... o no so cosa
<Rastart> puoi andare su impostazioni di sistema/aspetto/comportamento
<Rastart> e impostare la scomparsa automatica (puoi anche disattivarla se ti trovi piu comodo di modo che la barra sia sempre li,oppure puoi modificare la sensibilità dell'area attiva di modo da avere un pò piu di "risposta"...
<Kartof> qualcuno può dirmi come installare i driver synaptic del touchpad su kubuntu 14.04
<Kartof> cybernova, comunque tutto ok, ora è stabile, ho anche cambiato il canale wireless e non cade
<belabe> ok ho visto... ma non credo sia questo il mio problema. Vedo proprio la barra in modo errato. ne vedo solo una minima parte
<cybernova> Kartof, bene
<Rastart> kartof. Oggi è una giornata un pò particolare quelli bravi credo siano tutti al linux day..lol.
<Kartof> Rastart, asd
<Rastart> comunque dovrebbero autoconfigurarsi i driver..
<Rastart> in caso contrario non devi cercare i drivers per kubuntu in particolare...ma piu generalmente i drivers compatibili con linux.
<chiarabirba> salve uso ubuntu 14.0 per favore qualcuno mi dice come si installa silverlight ?
<Rastart> kubuntu non è il sistema operativo di per se. è una distro (distribuzione)
<belabe> altra cosa. Mi sono registrato sul forum.... o meglio ho cambiato il mio indirizzo mail... e ora quando vado a fare login mi dice Il nome utente inserito risulta ancora inattivo. Se si riscontrano problemi nell’attivazione dell’account contatta un amministratore.
<cybernova> !chat | belabe
<ubot-it> belabe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cybernova> Kartof, comunque i driver synaptics sono già installati di default nel sistema
<Kartof> cybernova, ora ti dico che errore mi da
<cybernova> Kartof, dpkg -l | grep synaptics
<cybernova> !paste | Kartof
<ubot-it> Kartof: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kartof> cybernova, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8671429/
<cybernova> Kartof, come vedi è installato, al massimo lo devi configurare nelle opzioni
<Kartof> cybernova, sulle impostazioni di sistema del touchpad, mi da come errore Synaptics driver is not installed (or is not used)
<cybernova> Kartof, ma ti funziona il touchpad?
<Kartof> cybernova, si solo che non riesco a configurarlo
<Kartof> cybernova, e funziona senza le altre funzionalità tipo multitocco ad esempio
 * papero dice a tutti,  che e l'erede di bitchchecker!
<cybernova> Kartof, strano, prova a riconfigurare il pacchetto: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ilteto> Buongiorno, ho appena iniziato ad usare un presario sr 1385it con Xubuntu 14.04.1, inserisco la SD nella presa ma non la apre, cosa devo fare?
<Kartof> cybernova, niente il solito
<cybernova> Kartof, cosa ci hai fatto con quel sistema, prima niente gcc poi questo
<Kartof> cybernova, appena installato, niente
<Kartof> cybernova, devo pensare che kubuntu è scaduto di qualità? asd
<cybernova> Kartof, ah non lo so, mai installato kubuntu, però non dovrebbe essere troppo diverso dagli altri
<cybernova> Kartof, dai: xinput list
<cybernova> !paste | Kartof
<ubot-it> Kartof: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kartof> cybernova, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8671768/
<Kartof> cybernova, vedi qualcosa che non va?
<cybernova> Kartof, sto guardando in giro, è un bug
<Kartof> cybernova, ok grazie
<cybernova> Kartof, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1166442/+index?comments=all
<Rastart> Io vedo qualcosa che non và tutte le mattine quando mi guardo allo specchio. Magari anche io sono un bug.
<Claudiese> qualcuno di voi sà installare un certificato ssl comprato su un webserver apache?
<cybernova> !chat | Rastart
<ubot-it> Rastart: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rastart> ok e questa è la mia battuta d'uscita. Buona giornata.
<Kartof> cybernova, provo a fixarlo col package del link?
<Claudiese> qualcuno di voi sà installare un certificato ssl comprato su un webserver apache?
<Claudiese> !ssl
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ssl'
<cristian_c> Rastart, per piacere, se non hai domande di supporto tecnico, astieniti o dirigile nei canali più adatti
<cristian_c> !ripeti | Claudiese
<ubot-it> Claudiese: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cybernova> Kartof, a tuo rischio e pericolo, il workaround è quello del post #137
<cristian_c> Claudiese, ho trovato qualcosa, ma non credo se ne possa parlare qui
<Claudiese> privato?
<cristian_c> in -chat
<Kartof> cybernova, provo e ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> !chat | Claudiese
<ubot-it> Claudiese: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Claudiese> omfatto
<Claudiese> infatti*
<Claudiese> se facciamo in privato
<cristian_c> Claudiese, c'è un canale dove si può parlare di più o meno tutto
<cristian_c> più tranquillo
<Kartof> cybernova, solo che i comandi mi danno errore, make sui sorgenti e poi make install?
<cristian_c> confrey, no privato
<cybernova> Kartof, quali comandi?
<Kartof> cybernova, quelli presenti nel commento 137
<cybernova> Kartof, eh te l'avevo detto che potevano non funzionare, a tuo rischio e pericolo, che errore ti danno e in quale comando?
<Kartof> cybernova, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8672008/ ovviamente fatti nella cartella del file
<Kartof> cybernova, non mi riconosce dkms
<cybernova> Kartof, non ti riconosce dkms perchè non ce l'hai installato
<cybernova> Kartof, sudo apt-get install dkms
<Kartof> cybernova, finalmente funziona tutto
<Kartof> cybernova, non so come ringraziarti mi hai risolto un bel po di problemi oggi
<cybernova> Kartof, :)
<nio> non so come attivare i driver della stamp ml 1670
<torwin1> buongiorno a tutto il canale
<krabador> !ciao | torwin1
<ubot-it> torwin1: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<torwin1> ho un eeepc e volevo un consiglio su quale distro installare di linx
<krabador> torwin1, lubuntu
<krabador> la piu' indicata delle derivate ubuntu per un netbook
<torwin1> è la piu leggera vero?
<krabador> si
<torwin1> grazie mille, siete sempre gentili e disponibili...buon sabato e grazie Krabador
<nio> ciao
<krabador> di niente , buona serata, e buona domenica
<nio> mi serve un aiuto
<intro> ciao
<davide> Hello, i have some problema with samba.  I canti stare anything ,It ask me a password
<GianC90> Salve, premetto che sono un nuovo utente linux
<GianC90> Sto cercando di installare ubuntu su un pc Samsung Ativ 500t con win 8
<GianC90> vorrei installarlo in dual boot; Ho scaricato ubuntu (sia 32 bit sia 64), ho preparato la chiavetta usb con unetbootin
<GianC90> ho disattivato il secure boot ed l'avvio rapido
<GianC90> l'uefi mi riconosce la chiavetta usb con linux ma quando premo invio non va, alla fine mi carica sempre windows
<GianC90> come posso risolvere?
<krabador> GianC90, per favore, prova a rifarla con questo software :
<krabador> !usbwin | GianC90
<ubot-it> GianC90: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<GianC90> ok.. ma se la creo su un pc windows 8 diverso dal samsung win 8 su cui voglio mettere in dual boot linux?
<GianC90> funziona comunque?
<francy> ho appena installato lubuntu ma questo computer mi serve in chiesa per registrare e per editare (per quanto possibile dalle prestazioni) file audio e per registrare in multitraccia ma con scheda audio esterna, che programmi mi potreste consigliare?
<francy> ciao scusate non avevo salutato ci siete?
<francy> ci siete possibile che non chatta nessuno?
<kessy> Ho scritto questa mattina, ma non ho risolto il problema. Sto provando ad installare Ubuntu 14.10, ma si avvia, mi esce la scritta "Ubuntu 14.10" con i pallini, poi una schermata grigia con il cursore e poi si blocca su una schermata con linee e segmenti colorati.
<kessy_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8673282/
<kessy_> C'è qualcuno del supporto tecnico collegato?
<tervueren> crolli ripetuti di connessione wifi con ubuntu 14.4 installato su pc desktop
<krabador> kessy_, elenca le caratteristiche del pc
<tervueren> come scusa
<krabador> tervueren, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | tervueren
<ubot-it> tervueren: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tervueren> da terminale?
<krabador> si
<tervueren> *-network
<tervueren>        description: Ethernet interface
<tervueren>        product: RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
<tervueren>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<tervueren>        physical id: 0
<tervueren>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<cristian_c> kessy_, ancora con la 10.10?
<cristian_c> kessy_, su quale pc?
<Erica> Ciao, dopo aver aggiornato a 14.10 non mi appare più grub2 all'avvio (avevo windows 8 e 14.04 in dual boot)
<Erica> ora si avvia soltanto windows
<Erica> Ho provato ad utilizzare boot repair
<cristian_c> Erica, prova a ripristinare il grub
<Erica> ma  non è servito
<Erica> qui il paste di boot repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8671044/
<krabador> Erica, hai disabilitato avvio rapido da win8 ?
<Erica> Sì, non credo possa essersi reinserito dopo un aggiornamento di win?
<krabador> Erica, controlla
<Erica> confermo che attualmente è disabilitato
<Erica> Avete qualche idea?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Erica, prova a ripristinare il grub
<Erica> Ho provato boot repair ma non ha funzionato
<Erica> quali altri modi potrei provare?
<cristian_c> An error occurred during the repair.
<cristian_c> francy, ti ho un po' detto come fare
<cristian_c> francy, posta la schermata
<davide> <ciao>
<cristian_c> lory3, parli della sospensione?
<cristian_c> lol
<jhonny> sera a tutti, arrivo subito al punto, ho scaricato e messo su pendrive l ultima versione di ubuntu tramite creatore di dischi d avvio, quando all accensione premo f9 dice tipo no file image e sono costretto a spegnere il pc, potrei installarlo tramite wine senza causare la perdita di dati?
<cristian_c> jhonny, wine gira su ubuntu, lol
<jhonny> lo so
<krabador> jhonny, hai controllato l'hash della iso che hai scaricato?
<jhonny> no... come si fa xD
<krabador> !md5 | jhonny
<ubot-it> jhonny: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<kessy_> Sto su una macchina virtuale e sto provando ad installare l'ultima versione di Ubuntu come ho sempre fatto sia su macchina virtuale sia su pc.
<cristian_c> jhonny, mi sfugge il nesso con wine
<krabador> jhonny, il primo è il link della guida per controllare l'hash, il secondo la lista degli hash
<jhonny> ok grazie ora controllo
<LoZioNe> il pacchetto base deve-1 se non viene installato può crearmi dei problemi nell'install?al massimo potrei aggiungerlo dopo dal gestore pac.man
<krabador> LoZioNe, lo sai che qui si parla di supporto ad ubuntu, si?
<LoZioNe> krabador,non ho trovato nessun altro posto a cui mi rispondessero :(
<kessy_> Nessuno può consigliarmi qualcosa?
<krabador> kessy_, qui non si fa assistenza ad installazioni in virtuale, ma dì che cosa stai usando , come macchina virtuale
<kessy_> Virtualbox, su cui ho provato spesso le nuove uscite di Ubuntu, derivate e altre distribuzioni senza mai avere problemi.
<Erica> Ciao, da quando ho aggiornato a 14.10 non mi compare più grub all'avvio, ho provato boot repair ed è fallito: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8671044/ , ho provato a reinstallare ricreando / e swap e nulla. Ho windows 8 in dual boot e al momento il sistema l avvia di default. Secure boot=off, boot in modalità uefi, no avvio veloce
<Erica> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Erica, molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> !grub | Erica
<ubot-it> Erica: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Erica> ma se mi fallisce boot repair, non riesco a ripristinarlo!
<krabador> Erica, grub va in partizione efi
<Erica> ho provato ma fallisce questo comando: grub-install /dev/sda
<Erica> dice che non c'è efi sotto quella cartella
<krabador> /dev/sda è il disco
<krabador> Erica, grub deve finire nella partizione efi
<jhonny> @Krabador i dati che mi sono usciti corrispondono al primo della lista che significa?
<Erica> ma reinstallando il sistema da zero è possibile che grub non sia stato riparato? ci sono errori noti legati ubntu 14.10?
<krabador> jhonny, devi verificare che l'hash della iso che hai scaricato, sia corrispondente a quello riportato sul sito
<cristian_c> Erica, ho visto un po' tutto il log di boot repair, prova lo stesso a usare il ripristino del grub in live
<jhonny> corrisponde
<krabador> jhonny, allora, formatta per bene la pendrive, rifalla opportunamente
<krabador> jhonny, il pc ha mai avuto problemi a caricare in boot?
<krabador> notebook o fisso ?
<cristian_c> Erica, ah, ok
<cristian_c> forse ho capito
<cristian_c> Erica, credo ci voglia grub-efi
<jhonny> gia fatto, potresti consigliarmi un programma, beh con ubuntu no, però tempo fa volevo reinstallare windows 8 e non ci sono riuscito cosa mai capitata prima
<krabador> jhonny, sei su ubuntu adesso ?
<cristian_c> Erica, dovresti entrare in chroot però
<cristian_c> Erica, ubuntu a 32 o a 64 bit?
<jhonny> si sono su ubuntu, di solito cambiavo spesso os (sempre tra ubuntu e windows) però come detto prima qualche mesetto fa non ci riusci piu
<Erica> cristian_c, 64 bit
<krabador> jhonny, allora, apri il terminale
<cristian_c> Erica, entra in chroot e poi:
<krabador> va nella cartella in cui hai scaricato la iso
<cristian_c> Erica, sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64
<jhonny> ok
<jhonny> fatto
<krabador> jhonny, inserisci pendrive formattata a dovere
<cristian_c> <Erica> ho provato ma fallisce questo comando: grub-install /dev/sda
<jhonny> ho formattato due volte con creatore dischi di avvio, non va bene?
<cristian_c> se non sbaglio con partizioni uefi il grub non va in /sda
<cristian_c> ma nella partizione efi
<krabador> jhonny, manda dd if=nomeiso.iso of=/dev/sdx           dove nomeiso.iso è il nome corretto della tua iso e x di sdx deve essere la lettera corrispondente della pendrive, senza numero
<krabador> jhonny, questa operazione fatta assolutamente a pendrive appena formattata
<vittorio000> buonasera
<vittorio000> avrei una domanda
<krabador> prego
<vittorio000> Ubuntu non è come Windows,dove tutto è già preinstallato e blablabla C'è qualcosa che devo fare all'inizio per ottimizzare il sistema o averlo pronto completamente?
<krabador> vittorio000, chiediti che cosa ci devi fare, in base a cio', ci dici e puoi avere una risposta precisa
<jhonny> che cos'è dd? scusa la mia completa ignoranza
<krabador> jhonny, un software di copiatura a pacchetti
<vittorio000> vorrei visualizzare meglio i video su youtube..scattano un po' attualmente
<vittorio000> a schermo intero
<krabador> vittorio000, che scheda video hai ?
<vittorio000> non saprei,ma non è obsoleta
<krabador> vittorio000, lspci
<Erica> cristian_c, potresti scrivere ordinatamente i comandi da lanciare? quando devo lanciare sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64  ? e quando  grub-install /dev/sda3 (sda3 è la mia partizione efi) ?
<vittorio000> ispci?
<krabador> vittorio000, apri il terminale, con ctrl alt t
<krabador> vittorio000, scrivi lspci (è una elle all'inizio , non una i )
<krabador> vittorio000, premi invio
<krabador> vittorio000, copi il risultato del comando
<vittorio000> ^[^Tvittorio@PCdiVittorio:~$ lspci
<vittorio000> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)
<vittorio000> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<vittorio000> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
<vittorio000> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)
<vittorio000> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<vittorio000> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)
<krabador> in pastebin
<krabador> ma talvolta l'isteria...
<cristian_c> Erica, prima dimmi se sei in chroot
<Erica> al momento sono su windows, rientro in chat dalla live allora
<vittorio> ho combinato un casino?
<krabador> vittorio, no, è che il canale per preservare dall'eccesso di linee
<vittorio> ah capito
<krabador> ha un filtro
<vittorio> ora cosa dovrei fare?
<krabador> vittorio, infatti ti stavo dicendo
<krabador> di incollare il tutto in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | vittorio
<ubot-it> vittorio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> in questo sito
<krabador> incolli poi qui il link
<vittorio> ^[^Tvittorio@PCdiVittorio:~$ lspci
<vittorio> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)
<vittorio> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<vittorio> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
<vittorio> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)
<vittorio> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<vittorio> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)
<jhonny> non riesco a capire dove vedere la lettera della pendrive
<Erica> cristian_c, ora sono i chroot
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Erica, allora
<cristian_c> Erica, hai provato direttamente con grub-install /dev/sda3 ?
<cristian_c> senza in reinstall
<cristian_c> *il
<Erica> cristian_c, error: cannot find EFI directory
<cristian_c> Erica, però , attenzione, sicuri che ci sia una sola partizione efi
<cristian_c> ?
<Erica> cristian_c, sì, lo confermava anche il log di boot repair
<cristian_c> io avevo visto un sacco di roba efi
<cristian_c> Erica, ma puoi vedere da gparted in live?
<cristian_c> per esser sicuri
<cristian_c> Erica, comunque, vai con il reinstall di grub-efi
<Pol> salve
<Erica> cristian, non ho nessuna partizione efi stando a gparted, sda3 però ho come mount point /mnt/boot
<Erica> sda3 è segnata come fat32
<Erica> ed è l'unica partizione con il flag boot
<Erica> cristian_c ora mi dice 'failed to get canonical path of '/cow' '
<cianciasal> c'è qno?
<cristian_c> Erica, cosa leggi nel prompt del terminale?
<cristian_c> quando sei in chroot
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | cianciasal
<ubot-it> cianciasal: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Erica> ubuntu@ubuntu
<cristian_c> Erica, allora non sei in chroot
<cristian_c> Erica, come hai eseguito il chroot?
<Erica> cristian_c, sudo chroot /mnt
<Erica> ok, rilanciando il comando sono in root@ubuntu
<cianciasal> ho installato ubuntu 14.10 e muovendo il mouse ho ritrovato la freccetta del cursore ripetuta 600 volte sul desktop...pensate sia dovuto alla scheda grafica...driver...
<cianciasal> ?
<vittorio> buonasera di nuovo,scusate,ma mi si è spento il computer,c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi col mio problema?
<Erica> cristian, lanciando sudo grub-install /dev/sda3 continua a dirmi che non trova la cartella EFI
<krabador> vittorio, lspci, ed incolla il risultato sul sito pastebin, NON QUI DENTRO
<krabador> !pastebin | vittorio
<ubot-it> vittorio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> cianciasal, che scheda grafica hai ?
<vittorio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8674735/
<cianciasal> Nvidia GEFORCE GT
<cianciasal> cmq credo di avere già risolto
<krabador> vittorio, hai ubuntu a 32 o 64 bit?
<vittorio> 64 bit
<krabador> vittorio, 14.04 ?
<vittorio> no,la nuova 14.10
<krabador> vittorio, allora l'unica cosa che puoi fare sul fronte youtube, con la scheda grafica che hai
<krabador> è usare chrome
<krabador> che dentro ha l'ultiva versione di flash
<vittorio> ho capito
<vittorio> grazie per l'aiuto :)
<krabador> firefox fa usare l'ultima versione supportata su linux
<krabador> che è la 11.2
<krabador> mentre su chrome dentro fa usare la 14
<vittorio> che è più aggiornata,intasi
<vittorio> intesi
<krabador> la 11.2 la aggiornano, ma solo in sicurezza
<vittorio> capito
<cianciasal> grazie cmq krabador
<krabador> cianciasal, di niente
<cianciasal> al momento sta filando
<krabador> vittorio, scarica il deb di chromium
<krabador> vittorio, per la tua versione di ubuntu ,
<vittorio> ok
<krabador> apri poi il terminale, va nella cartella in cui hai scaricato il deb
<krabador> vittorio, e mandi sudo dpkg -i pacchetto.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install
<vittorio> ok
<krabador> vittorio, dove pacchetto.deb deve essere il nome corretto del pacchetto scaricato
<krabador> vittorio, tutto chiaro?
<vittorio> sì,grazie
<vittorio> ora devo andare,ma grazie comunque per l'aiuto
<vittorio> buona serata
<kraspedon> ciao, ma è normale che installando Kubuntu da virtualbox (su un hard disk vuoto) non venga installato il grub?
<kraspedon> parte subito kubuntu senza passare prima dal grub
<cybernova> kraspedon, no il grub è sempre installato, non lo vedi perchè kubuntu è l'unico sistema installato su quella macchina
<kraspedon> ma non dovrebbe partire lo stesso?
<kraspedon> così non posso entrare in recovery mode
<cybernova> kraspedon, certo che parte, per mostrarlo durante l'avvio devi tenere premuto il tasto shift
<kraspedon> ah non sapevo, grazie.
<kraspedon> qualcuno ha mai provato ad installare i tools di KALI LINUX su Ubuntu?
<krabador> krabador, perchè KALI LINUX è in maiuscolo?
<kraspedon> parli da solo?
<kraspedon> io so che tu sai che io so
<krabador> kraspedon
<peppa> chissà se qualcuno può aiutarmi. Stò tentando di istallare ubuntu su un acer one aspire che ha preinstallato windows xp home edition. Non riesco ad installare ubuntu nè dalla chiavetta usb, nè da wiki
<krabador> peppa, se non hai mai visto peppa pig, si , altrimenti, no
<peppa> ti giuro che non ho idea di chi sia sta peppa pig!
<krabador> perfetto allora
<krabador> peppa, come hai creato la chiavetta
<peppa> ho seguito pari pari le istruzioni che ci sono sulla guida. Su questo non ci sono stati problemi. I problemi sono nati al riavvio, quando invece di comparire qualche schermata di ubuntu è comparso solo il cursore bianco lampeggiante, e il pc non si è più schiodato da lì
<peppa> poi ho provato con wubi, tutto bene anche li fino al riavvio, al boot ho scelto di caricare ubuntu è comparso per forse un secondo un messaggio di errore che non sono riuscita a leggere e il pc si è arenato di nuovo al cursore lampeggiante....
<krabador> peppa, male wubi, non va gran che
<krabador> spesso problemi
<peppa> ok, allora lo cestino
<krabador> peppa, allora, carica windows, e disintalla ubuntu
<peppa> ok, vado
<krabador> come una normale applicazione
<krabador> da installazione applicazioni
<peppa> ci vorrà un pò di tempo perchè ormai sto xp è talmente lento che fa venire il latte alle ginocchia, scusami.....
<krabador> peppa, non fa niente , figurati
<krabador> peppa, del tutto in extremis, funziona il lettore dvd?
<krabador> peppa, di che notebook parliamo?
<peppa> acer aspireone. Non ha lettore dvd. Ma ne ho uno esterno che posso collegare...
<peppa> ok, disinstallato
<krabador> peppa, allora, per aspire one, lubuntu
<krabador> è la piu' indicata in assoluto
<peppa> krabador: non ho un cd/dvd di boot di xp se per caso si pianta del tutto il vecchio sistema operativo.
<krabador> peppa, scarica lubuntu
<peppa> Krabdor ah, ok, allora ricomincio tutto da capo e scarico lubuntu?
<krabador> si
<peppa> ok!
<krabador> spetta
<krabador> peppa, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> !usbwin | peppa
<ubot-it> peppa: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> poi usa questo, da win, dopo aver formattato la chiavetta, per farla di nuovo
<krabador> falla poi partire
<peppa> ok, grazie!!!!! mi sa che ci metterò un pò di tempo...
<krabador> peppa, non ti preoccupare, fa tutto con calma
<peppa> non so se può essere un problema: posso formattare solo fome fat 32 oppure exFAT
<krabador> fat32
<krabador> la chiavetta
<peppa> si, queste sono le opzioni che mi da alla voce formatta....
<krabador> peppa, vai tranquillamente con fat32, per la chiavetta
<peppa> ok
<peppa> download lubuntu al 51%....
<peppa> Krabador, spero tu sia ancora qui: chiavetta formattata, iso di lubuntu e universal usb installer sul desktop del vecchio acer....
<krabador> peppa, bene fa partire universal usb installer
<krabador> e fa la chiavetta
<peppa> spero di avere scelto le opzioni giuste: step1 "try unlisted linux iso" e step2 ho caricato l'immagine iso che ho sul desktop, vado con la creazione?
<krabador> peppa, seleziona ubuntu
<krabador> e seleziona la iso
<peppa> messaggio di errore, la chiavetta non farà il boot ma è partita la creazione lo stesso. fermo tutto immagino
<krabador> "la chiavetta non farà il boot" ?
<peppa> mi dava questo messaggio in inglese
<peppa> ma sta comunque estraendo i file
<krabador> peppa, stoppa, riformatta la pendrive, riprova, e posta per bene l'errore
<krabador> per favore
<peppa> ok
<peppa> krabador: "an error (1) occoured while executing syslinux. Your USB drive won't be bootable...."
<krabador> peppa, scusami, nel menu a tendina, deve esserci lubuntu anche
<peppa> già provato, sigh, stesso messaggio......
<peppa> adesso provo a fargli formattare direttamente anche la chiavetta..... ma il messaggio è lo stesso.....
<krabador> peppa, niente tendina, se selezioni la iso, deve andare +
<krabador> peppa, vedi se in fondo alla tendina c'è qualcosa come "usa iso"
<peppa> adesso ho scelto "try unlisted linux iso" sempre solito dannatissimo messaggio di errore!!
<krabador> peppa, selezionata correttamente la chiavetta, dal programma?
<peppa> si
<krabador> peppa, ok, prova http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<peppa> Krabador, sto scorrendo il listato, la formattazione della chiavetta funziona, poi parte ad estrarre i file, crea la cartella d: (che è la chiavetta) , copia su d: syslinux.cfg, lancia execute  e poi si pianta sul primo "execute"
<peppa> ok, vado
<peppa> ok, riformattata chiavetta, lanciato unibootin
<krabador> selezioni direttamente diskimage
<krabador> la corretta usb
<peppa> fatto, per ora sta procedendo ad estrarre i file.....
<peppa> ha perso un bel pò di tempo ad estrarsi l'11 file (non so se per te questo possa avere un senso) e adesso è ripartito ad estrarsi tutti gli altri 225
<peppa> ok, istallazione completata, chiede il riavvio. Riavvio e cambio l'ordine di boot
<krabador> peppa, dovrebbe andare anche un tasto come da f8 a f12 per la scelta rapida del boot
<krabador> solo in quella sessione
<krabador> d'avvio
<peppa> beh, mi ha detto "errore disco" ho premuto enter ed è ripartito windows.....
<peppa> mi vien foglia di formattarlo dal BIOS, è che non ho dischi di ripristino per ricaricare windows....
<peppa> si deve essere incasinato per bene, perchè ha impiegato 5 minuti a caricarsi la barra delle applicazioni (di windows). Non è la prima volta che tento di istallare  ubuntu, e si incasina sempre. Comincio a pensare a qualche problema hardware.....
<krabador> peppa, strano, l'ultima versione di universal usb installer supporta appieno 14.10 , in 32 e 64 bit, tutte le derivate
<krabador> peppa, che sia andata la pendrive?
<krabador> peppa, selezionato per bene il boot  nel pc
<krabador> mi assento un attimo
<peppa> si, fatto tutto come da protocollo, non credo sia la pendrive, basta una da due giga?
<peppa> ok
<peppa> io riprovo tutto d'accapo, con il dowload di lubuntu direttamente da universal usb installer..
<peppa> Krabador, se ci sei ancora: scaricato lubuntu 14.04 direttamente da universal usb installer, cambiata chiavetta e formattata, ripartita con la procedura, arenata al solito punto, solito messaggio di errore. Per stasera mi arrendo qui. Grazie comunque dell'aiuto.
<krabador> peppa, controlla l'hash delle 2 iso
<krabador> !md5 | peppa
<ubot-it> peppa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<peppa> krabador: check sum ok per lubuntu 14.10 adesso provo a fare la chiavetta da un altro computer
<peppa> sembra che da altro pc funzioni, incrocio le dita
<peppa> Ce l'abbiamo fatta!!!!!!!!! intanto ho lanciato un controllo del disco, pare si stia installando lubuntu!
<peppa> ha trovato un errore in un file, chiede il reboot, vado!
<krabador> peppa, non installare niente
<krabador> peppa, fa partire la chiavetta con "prova lubuntu senza installare"
<peppa> infatti, sono partita con la prova senza installazione
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> puoi entrare qui da li
<peppa> ehm..... come mi connetto? non conosco la piattaforma.....
<krabador> peppa, non hai un cavo lan?
<peppa> si, ma ho il modem in santa malora...... spetta
<peppa> non funziona in wireless?
<krabador> peppa, se di quelle che hanno un driver senza problemi di licenze, si
<krabador> funziona
<krabador> peppa, prova
<peppa> telecom in comodato d'uso, rete telecom
<peppa> connessa!!!! provo a cambiare pc
<peppa> eccomi qua!!!!!
<peppa> krabador grazie! non mi rimane che imparare ad usare lubuntu!
<krabador> bene
<krabador> è facile
<peppa> provero ad impratichirmi prima di installare, per ora l-unica cosa strana [ che la tastiera non funziona correttamente> punteggiatura, lettere accentate, tutto sbagliato..... >D
<krabador> peppa, probabilmente non è in italiano
<krabador> ma in prova non fa niente
<krabador> peppa, sebbene, anche in prova, puoi andarla a settare
<peppa> sara da fare al volo, non trovo nessun carattere speciale e non mi ricordo proprio la tabella ASCII
<peppa> scusami, ancora una volta, hai idea di da dove diavolo vado a settarmi la tastiera
<krabador> peppa, impostazioni
<krabador> peppa, quando installi, ti verrà chiesta la lingua, e la tastiera si installerà perfettamente
<peppa> ho spostato la tastiera da inglese a italiano, ma mi pare che non sia cambiato nulla
<krabador> peppa, elimina l'inglese
<peppa> @@@@@ he he he! ààààèèèèè funziona!
<krabador> bene
<peppa> Grazie, ancora una volta Krabador. Sono in debito. Adesso vado a nanna, ho spremuto troppo le meningi. :D buonanotte!
<krabador> ciao
<peppa> ciao! mi sa che ci ritroveremo, man mano che mi impratichisco
<krabador> peppa, questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale in italiano
<krabador> peppa, torna pure quando vuoi
<fearbang> ciao
<fearbang> ciao
<fearbang> c è qualcuno loggato?
<kimj> si
<fearbang> volevo chiedere informazioni riguardo a questo:
<fearbang> solo un secondo ricerco il link dal sito di ubuntu ufficiale
<fearbang> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/openstack
<fearbang> sulla comunità italiana è stato tradotto qualcosa a riguardo?
<kimj> non che io sappia
<kimj> aspetta
<fearbang> ok, grazie
<kimj> la documentazione in italiano e' piuttosto scarsa, specie nell'ambito server se si escludono le applicazione domestiche/piccoli uffici
<kimj> non sono al corrente della presenza di canonical in italia
<kimj> di sicuro il supporto a pagamento sarebbe solo inglese
<fearbang> nemmeno io, speravo che qualche utente avesse avuto modo di testerlo
<fearbang> per avere un feedback
<fearbang> prima di iniziare a studiarlo
<kimj> anche con redhat la documentazione e' principalmente inglese
<kimj> uhm
<kimj> ti riferisci ad openstack
<kimj> o ai vari servizi canonical come maas e juju?
<fearbang> all' insieme
<kimj> credo nessuno
<kimj> conosco qualcuno che ha implementato openstack per un isp italiano
<kimj> ma non hanno usato le soluzioni canonical nel farlo
<fearbang> teoricamente dovrebbe essere come exsi
<fearbang> o sbaglio?
<kimj> guarda, non sono del settore, non ho esperienza professionale alcuna
<kimj> pero' piu' che esxi
<kimj> lo confronterei ad un vsphere distribuito
<kimj> openstack e' l'insieme di componenti per gestire una infrastruttura virtualizzata
<kimj> (e non uno solo pronto all'uso come con vmware)
<kimj> e puo' usare vari hypervisor
<kimj> mi pare supporti xen, kvm, forse anche lo stesso esx ma non ci giurerei
<kimj> e soluzione di virtualizzazione a livello di sistema operativo come docker e lxc
<kimj> si interfaccia con gli switch per gestire le vlan
<kimj> e ad una san per lo storage dei dispositivi a blocchi
<kimj> dovrebbe di base essere un frontend per la gestione, e rivendita, delle risorse virtualizzate
<kimj> non e' un hypervisor in se
<fearbang> ok si allora è come vsphere
<fearbang> ti permette di gestire in un unico pannello l' infrastruttura
<kimj> all'incirca si'
<fearbang> ho dei dubbi su juju, che forse puoi chiarirmi
<kimj> fa anche altro, fa da CDN per esempio
<kimj> mi spiace ma non lo conosco...
<kimj> posso accettare la domanda, ma dovrei documentarmi come te
<fearbang> peccato, grazie comunque, inizierò comunque a leggermi un po la documentazione
<kimj> che domanda comunque?
<fearbang> https://jujucharms.com/sidebar/
<kimj> btw un parallelo di juju sarebbe questo: http://pistoncloud.com/openstack-cloud-software/
<fearbang> quando vado a creare per esempio un servizio, con apache wordpress e mysql
<fearbang> mi chiede i valori per la macchina, tipo cpu ram ecc
<kimj> interfacciandosi con provider terzi (esempio amazon web services)
<fearbang> ma il servizio viene creato sulla macchina in cui sto operando? o essendo in una struttura cloud riesce a vedere tutte le risorse dell' infrastruttura?
<kimj> ecco
<fearbang> quindi è un servizio che lavoro solo con servizi esterni e non in locale?
<kimj> allora, a quanto capisco
<kimj> si interfaccia con vari fornitori di servizio
<kimj> se lo configuri per il tuo cloud openstack, fa con quello
<kimj> per me
<kimj> se mi e' permesso
<kimj> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grJNVDs2_70
<kimj> se ti serve, fearbang, qualche alternativa ad esx
<kimj> leggo che citrix ha reso opensource xenserver
<kimj> per rimanere sulla virtualizzazione "semplice" senza il marketing del cloud di mezzo, che mi sembra di capire non ti serva
<kimj> certo lo xencenter e' ancora proprietario
<kimj> ma non e' essenziale nella gestione, anche openstack per dire, se installato tutto in uno su una macchina al posto di xencenter, puo' gestire xen
<kimj> come non detto, hanno aperto anche quello: https://github.com/xenserver/xenadmin
<fearbang> non ho capito cosa c entra il video, comunque ok ci daro' un occhiata a citrix
<kimj> il canale e' loggato
<kimj> non potevo fare l'esclamazione li contenuta
<kimj> riguardo a juju
<kimj> esattamente comunque che esigenze hai? che vuoi ottenere?
<fearbang> testare, attualmente usiamo vsphere
<fearbang> pero' ha la licenza da pagare
<kimj> certo
<fearbang> quando porti in cloud l 'infrastruttura di un cliente
<fearbang> riesci anche a farli spendere meno
<fearbang> visto che non costa poco, e ogni upgrade lo paghi
<kimj> capisco, ma non mi affiderei alle soluzioni di canonical
<fearbang> motivo?
<kimj> che mi sembrano ancora poco mature con supporto immagino inesistente in italia
<kimj> farei qualcosa di simile: che mi sembrano ancora poco mature con supporto immagino inesistente in italia
<kimj> ops
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-26
<linuy> SALVE E BUONGIORNO A TUTTI
<linuy> come faccio il root dello smartphone android?
<linuy> c'è qualcuno che sa di cosa sto parlando ?
<lory3> ciao! io ho appena installato ubuntu 14.10
<lory3> ma quando tra 9 mesi esce la nuova versione devo riscaricare il sistema e fare tutto il procedimento o li ricevo in automatico?
<mario_ubuntu> salve, ho un problema. Io ogni giorno utilizzo wifi pubblici e vorrei che il mio pc non comparisse nelle risorse di rete come posso fare?
<francy> buongiorno e buona domenica a tutti
<vietto> ho windows xp e non sò quale versione di ubuntu scaricare
<CynarogenMod> Ciao
<CynarogenMod> Ho dei problemi con la compilazione di un programma
<CynarogenMod> ecco tutto il processo di compilazione: http://codepad.org/gZv8SYol
<francy> ho bisogno di un consiglio per istallare dei software
<CyanogenMod> francy, dica pure
<francy> allora ho un pc datato ma ben funzionante e ho istallato lubuntu
<CyanogenMod> si...
<francy> il pc mi servira per registrare da un mixer audio abbastanza grosso in chiesa dove facciamo musica cristiana con tutti gli strumenti di una band e anche di più
<CyanogenMod> ek
<CyanogenMod> e ti serve qualcke programma per registrare, giusto?
<francy> vurrei consigliato qualche programma che mi possa servire per registrare dal vivo e in futuro per registrare in multitraccia con una scheda esterna adeguata
<francy> e ovviamente anche per editare
<francy> cvonosco dei programi anche abbastanza performanti ma non so se potrei istallarli su lubuntu
<CyanogenMod> caratteristiche del pc?
<cybernova> francy, prova audacity se fa al caso tuo, da quel che so è abbastanza professionale
<cybernova> !audacity | francy
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'audacity'
<cybernova> !info audacity | francy
<ubot-it> francy: audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 2404 kB, installed size 6397 kB
<francy> ram da 1 giga ma potrei espanderla cpu pentium 4  3.2 hdd 320gb
<akis24> giorno
<cuca> ciao!
<luca> buongiorno,avrei un problema
<akis24> esponi il problema luca
<luca> quando vedo i video su youtube a schermo piccolo,o modalità cinema,la riproduzione è fluida e definita. Il problema è quando cerco di visualizzarli a schermo intero
<luca> che va tutto a scatti
<jester-> luca: scheda video e cpu?
<akis24> luca: di che pc si parla ram cpu scheda grafica ?
<akis24> ops
<luca> non so le caratteristiche
<jester-> luca: apri un terminale, scrivi: sudo lshw e posta il contenuto nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | luca
<ubot-it> luca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8684729/
<luca> questo?
<akis24> si si luca  dacci il tempo di vedere
<luca> ok scusa :)
<akis24> luca: che versione di ubuntu ?
<luca> la 14.10 a 64 bit
<akis24> luca: provato da disco  live se ha lo stesso problema ?
<luca> potresti spiegarti meglio perfavore? sono nuovo :3
<akis24> luca:  hai provato a vedere se con il disco con cui hai installato aveva lo stesso problema ?
<luca> ah sì
<luca> l'aveva
<akis24> luca: che browser usi  ?
<luca> chrome
<akis24> luca dal terminale dai  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'   e metti su paste
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8684820/
<jester-> luca: incolla nel terminale  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin
<jester->  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> il secondo
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8684868/
<jester-> luca: sudo dpkg --purge gnash gnash-common
<jester-> luca: rm -r .macromedia e prova con firefox
<luca> okay
<luca> non cambia niente
<jester-> luca: non è che su youtube sati usando html5?
<jester-> stai*
<luca> ehm sì
<jester-> luca: fagli usare flash
<jester-> html5 è ancora un po acerbo
<luca> e neppure flash su firefox mi funziona tanto bene
<jester-> luca: anche li userai html5 penso
<luca> no là l'ho fatto tornare al flash
<papero> pepper
<luca> ?
<jester-> di solito quando fa cosi p scheda vieo o cpu non all'altezza, flash è un sucatore folle di risorse cpu
<luca> e come lo dovrei risolvere
<akis24> luca: fai una prova apri un video con firefox clicca sul video col destro del mouse e sulla finestrella che appare  disabilita  " accelerazione hardware " chiudi poi il browser  e poi riavvialo e riprova
<giulio74> salve perche nel cestino mi indica 5 elementi da cancellare e vuoto
<luca> non mi fa deselezionare l'opzione
<giulio8> non ce nex
<cristian_c> !italiano | giulio8
<ubot-it> giulio8: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<giulio8> salve perche nel cestino mi indica 5 elementi da cancellare e vuoto
<jester-> giulio8: perchè forse li hai cestinati da root
<giulio8> e che bisogna fare
<papero> da term
<papero> entra su root
<papero> e dai il comando per pulire il cestino
<giulio8> da tem dove lo trovo impostaz o dove
<max-70> salve come si cambia il desktom manager dalla schermata di login di Ubuntu 14.04 dovè finito il pulsante che c'era prima ?
<max-70> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<max-70> salve ho installato il desktop LXDE ma come si attiva dalla schermata di login ?
<torakiki> ciao a tutti, vorrei chiedere consiglio in merito alla installazione della 14.10... Succede che alcuni mesi fa aggiorno a 14.04 LTS da 13 LTS semplicemente installando sulla versione precedente, ma da quel momento ho iniziato ad avere problemi di instabilita, sopratutto con lo schermo (spesso partiva da solo il cerca nel computer offline ed e fasti
<torakiki> dioso perche compare e riappare, tanto da essere costretto ad un riavvio) premetto ho laptop asus con monitor touch....ora vi chiedo sto scaricando la 14.10 (mi pare aver sentito che e ok per il touch) ma pensate sia meglio che formatto il tutto HD e faccio una installazione exnovo ?
<cristian_c> torakiki, la 13.x non è lts
<cristian_c> torakiki, cos'è il 'cerca nel computer offline'?
<ExPBoy> uhm
<jester-> Sagitt: ancoraaa?
<Sagitt> ma l'ho disattivato!
<Sagitt> devo verificare meglio che ho cambiato client e non so dove di preciso rompe ahha
<Witch234573> a chi posso chiedere per un aiuto?
<Arkan> Salve, gentilmente mi aiutate  a configurare l'audio ? Mi funzionano solo le cuffie...Ho provato a smanettare, ma non ci sono riuscito. Grazie
<torakiki> grazie cristian_c, non ricordo se la 13 fosse LTS ma ricordo che andava bene, sorry era Cerca nel computer e online e l'applicazione per cercare che appare nel dock all'inizio da dx
<cristian_c> torakiki, non è lts
<cristian_c> !rilasci | torakiki
<ubot-it> torakiki: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<cristian_c> torakiki, ci sono dock a destra?
<cristian_c> Arkan, nome del pc?
<Arkan> è un hp pavillon
<Arkan> intel core 2
<cristian_c> Arkan, ce ne sono tanti di hp pavilion
<cristian_c> dovresti essere più preciso
<Arkan> cristian_c, è un quad core
<cristian_c> Arkan, modello preciso dell'hp pavilion
<cristian_c> *pavilion
<Arkan> ok
<Arkan> modello m9563it
<cristian_c> Arkan, mo vedo
<Arkan> ok grazie cristian_c
<Arkan> http://h20565.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/template.PAGE/public/kb/docDisplay/?DocLang=it&docId=c01660327&ac.admitted=1414323375311.876444892.492883150
<cristian_c> Arkan, apri un terminale
<Arkan> si
<cristian_c> Arkan, digita: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<cristian_c> Arkan, risultato su pastebin
<Arkan>  Realtek ALC1200
<Arkan> solo questo mi da
<francescodis> Ciao, problema: non riesco a scaricare qualsiasi pacchetto, non riesco ad aggiornare il sw. Ho la distro 13.04 raring ringtail il messaggio di errore è sempre lo stesso: failed to download repository information. Check your internet connections. Uso una chiavetta wind che per tutto il resto, come in questo momento funziona bene. Qualche suggeriment
<francescodis> o? Ho provato pure da terminale senza risultato.
<cristian_c> Arkan, ok
<jester-> francescodis: la 13.04 è scaduta da tempo
<jester-> francescodis: cosi come la 13.10
<francescodis> Ma come il supporto non dura per qualche anno?? E' una LTS!
<cristian_c> francescodis, 13.04 e 13.10 non sono lts
<jester-> francescodis: le 13-xx non sono lts
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> adove le vedi LTS?
<jester-> lo sono la 12.04 ancora in assiteza e la 14.10
<jester-> francescodis: o metti la 14.10 o cambi il sourcelist ma on avrai aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<jester-> !eol | francescodis
<ubot-it> francescodis: Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<francescodis> Ok allora che faccio upgrado alla 14.04 che dovrebbe essere una LTS?
<cristian_c> francescodis, installa la 14.04
<jester-> francescodis: è! LTS
<ExPBoy> francescodis, salvati i dati naturalmente
<francescodis> Grazie ragazzi! Ero convinto che le xx.04 fossero tutte LTS. Scarico, salvo e aggiorno subito!
<Arkan> cristian_c, ti sei dimenticato di me ? :P  :-)
<cristian_c> sto guardando
<cristian_c> Arkan, posta una schermata di alsamixer
<cristian_c> Arkan, hai lo stesso problema anche in live?
<Arkan> cristian_c, non ci ho provato sinceramente
<cristian_c> Arkan, fai un test
<Arkan> ok
<Arkan> cristian_c, ci sentiamo pomeriggio allora. Grazie della disponibilità
<Kartof> ciao a tutti, come posso fare per far avviare uno script all'avvio con permessi di root?
<enzotib> Kartof, all'avvio del PC o all'avvio della sessione utente. Immagino la prima, dato che chiedi i privilegi di root
<Kartof> enzotib, esatto
<enzotib> Kartof, puoi chiamare lo script in /etc/rc.local
<enzotib> Kartof, apri con sudo nano /etc/rc.local e inserisci prima dell'exit 0 finale il comando con cui invochi lo script
<Kartof> ok ora provo
<Kartof> enzotib, posso anche mettere direttamente i comandi dello scritp in questo file? tanto sono due righe
<enzotib> Kartof, certo
<Kartof> enzotib, ok grazie, a questi comandi devo anteporre sudo oppure già vengono eseguiti coi privilegi?
<enzotib> Kartof, niente sudo
<Kartof> enzotib, ok grazie mille!
<enzotib> prego
<Guest32299> un video lo mette nel usb ma e come che non ci sia
<enzotib> Guest32299, c'è è non c'è?
<Guest32299> Errore durante la copia di «Frozen.Il.Regno.di.Ghia...N.BDRip.XviD-TRL.CD2.avi».
<Guest32299> no non ce
<enzotib> Guest32299, quando è grande il file?
<Guest32299> 1.30 gb
<Guest32299> o 4 gb
<Guest32299> sulla chiavet
<Guest32299> Errore nell'eseguire lo splice del file: Spazio esaurito sul device la chiavetta e vuot
<enzotib> Guest32299, 1.30 o 4?
<hiei1983> domanda al volo, se metto flash su ubuntu in cui ho abilitato il download di terze parti durante l'installazione faccio danni?
<hiei1983> ho supporto flash ma non totale
<hiei1983> alcune cose mi dan l'avviso di installare flash
<enzotib> hiei1983, firefox usa flash che è fermo alla 11.2, o qualcosa del genere
<Guest32299> il film e 1.30 la chiavetta e 4
<hiei1983> anche chromium quindi, visto che sto prvando entrambi
<hiei1983> allora scarico nuovo flash dal repository
<hiei1983> ?
<enzotib> hiei1983, per usare una versione di flash più recente hai alcune alternative: 1) usare chrome, 2) usare chromium + pepperflash + una certa correzione 3) usare firefox + pipelight
<enzotib> Guest32299, quanto spazio libero c'è sulla chiavetta?
<hiei1983> ok
<hiei1983> ma posso installarli entrambi no? pepperflash e pipelight dico
<Guest32299> la chiavetta e vuot 4 gb
<hiei1983> di solito uso 2 browser, a seconda di cosa faccio
<enzotib> hiei1983, non esiste un flash più recente per Linux, se non quello embedded in Chrome, che pepperflash è in grado di estrarre ed usare per Chromium, ma per Firefox non c'è modo se non con pipelight
<enzotib> hiei1983, puoi, ma a che serve? fai una scelta
<enzotib> hiei1983, ok, usi due browser, non avevo letto
<hiei1983> diciamo che è per comodità di navigate, in base a cosa faccio
<hiei1983> sisi
<enzotib> hiei1983, tieni presente che pipelight usa flash di windows tramite wine, è una cosa che non sempre funziona bene
<hiei1983> ah capito
<enzotib> Guest32299, sai usare pastebin?
<Guest32299> cose
<enzotib> !pastebin | Guest32299
<ubot-it> Guest32299: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> Guest32299, mettici l'output di df -h
<enzotib> !flash | hiei1983
<ubot-it> hiei1983: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<hiei1983> ok vedo
<hiei1983> stasvo vedendo il gestore pacchetti, e c'è pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<hiei1983> pipelight non me lo trova
<hiei1983> cmq ora spulcio i 2 link
<hiei1983> 3 link anzi
<enzotib> hiei1983, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<hiei1983> no spe, 2, l'ultimo è per rova vecchia
<hiei1983> 14.04 gnome edition
<enzotib> hiei1983, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<hiei1983> credo di aver risolto, almeno da sta prova veloce
<hiei1983> poi vedo oggi le prox navigate se son ok
<hiei1983> ho quasi risolto tutto mi sa, resta skype che se rifiuto le chiamate mi resta il bannerino di chiamata in corso anche a distanza di ore e ore
<Kartof2> ma è cosi necessario utilizzare l'ultima versione di flash? asd
<hiei1983> è necessario se non ti spuntano i video quando dovrebbero esserci
<hiei1983> :p
<Kartof2> hiei1983, mai successo, però certo può capitare magari
<hiei1983> ma penso dipenda dai siti, tipo se uso youtube tutto ok
<hiei1983> se invece il video di youtube è incorporato in un sito mi spunta il box grigio di plugin mancante
<hiei1983> anche su fb notavo ieri
<hiei1983> ora sembra esser ok
<hiei1983> nache perchè i video in altri siti anche i giorni scorsi li vedevo in alcuni siti
<Kartof2> vedi un po, il modo più pulito mi sembra andarci da chrome, pipelight fa una sorta di emulazione che non è proprio granchè come cosa
<hiei1983> stasera poi controllo un po', a occhio e croce dovrei aver risolto
<hiei1983> si infatti sto usando chrome ora
<hiei1983> ah prima di andare away.... c'è un modo per risolvere il crash di nautilus quando cambio area di lavoro?
<hiei1983> a finale basta riaprire una cartella e carica tutto ma boh
<hiei1983> l'unica cosa che è rimasta da aggiustare oltre a skype
<hiei1983> il resto è tutto ok
<hiei1983> spero
<hiei1983> vado away, a dopo
<emos> sony vaio: cd inserito e dopo prima schermata il sistema non risponde
<enzotib> emos, il cd (anzi dvd) è stato creato correttamente?
<emos> appena scaricato e masterizzato, per la verità prima ho provato con ubunto poi con kubuntu : prima finestra da opzioni di nscelta del tipo verbose, grafic ecc, ma poi si blocca e ...muore
<emos> enzotib ci sei?
<enzotib> emos, hai controllato la checksum?
<emos> che sarebbe?
<enzotib> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<emos> md5 si
<raffsik> buonasera a tutti! Mi chiamo Raffaele e ho 19 anni, da un paio di giorni cerco di installare l'os linux con l'interfaccia grafica Ubuntu ma senza successo. Vi spiego: ho scaricato il file dal vostro sito, poi l'ho masterizzato su un DvD. Nonostante questo non riesco a far partire il cd con il sistema operativo all'acccensione del pc, sono anche ent
<raffsik> rato nel Bios e ho dato la precedenza alle uscite DvD, CD-rom ma niente.
<enzotib> emos, che significa, che hai già controllato ed è OK?
<raffsik> la cosa interessante è che ho fatto tutto di pari passo con un mio amico, e a lui funziona tutto perfettamente.
<emos> si il num. compare
<enzotib> emos, compare? vuoi forse dire che corrisponde a quello del sito?
<lucalaugh> raffsik, il computer è recente? UEFI? disattivato il secure boot di ms?
<emos> si esatto
<FabryW8> Ciao! Volevo sapere dove posso reperire il changelog di Ubuntu 14.10...
<raffsik> ilcomputer è nuovo
<raffsik> hp
<enzotib> emos, prova a impostare nomodeset
<emos> sarebbe?
<lucalaugh> hai disattivato il secure boot?
<raffsik> mmmm
<raffsik> non creod
<raffsik> si disattiva sempre nel BIOs?
<lucalaugh> (aveva Windows 8 preinstallato questo PC?)
<raffsik> si
<enzotib> FabryW8, intendi questo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes ?
<raffsik> cmunque mi sono accorto che l'ho installato a 32 bit mentre il mio pc lavora a 64 bit
<lucalaugh> raffsik, sisi, dal BIOS lo devi disattivare
<enzotib> emos, all'avvio, quando hai la schermata con Prova Ubuntu, puoi premere f6 e impostare nomodeset
<raffsik> ok adesso lo rimasterizzo a 64 bit e poi provo a disattiavare il secure boot ms! :) grazie mille
<raffsik> vi faccio sapere
<lucalaugh> 32 bit
<lucalaugh> va bene per il pc 64 bit :D
<emos> ok grazie enzotip
<lucalaugh> anche se è meglio usare la 64 bit
<lucalaugh> l'importante è comunque disattivare il secure boot ;)
<raffsik> infatti adesso lo scarico a 64 e provo :)
<lucalaugh> buona installazione e facci sapere!
<raffsik> grazieeee :) Linux is the Way!
<lucalaugh> :D
<emos> salve a tutti
<emos> aiuto!
<emos> ubuntu non parte
<notebook> emos,  spiegati meglio
<emos> installazione di prova, 1 schrmata cursore conta da 5 a 0 e poi si blocca
<notebook> emos,  fammi capire l`hai installato e dopo al riavvio non parte?
<emos> al riavvio parte la scritta iniziale contatore a ritroso e stop
<emos> per la precisione si puo scegliere fra windows e ubuntu...scelgo ubuntu appare scritta (hd1,1) contatore scala da 5 a 0 e poi muto!
<notebook> emos, non ne ho idea che modello di pc hai?
<emos> sony vaio
<emos> intel centrino duo
<notebook> emos,  all` avvio di Grub aggiungi ai parametri del kernel nomodeset
<notebook> e vediamo che scrive!
<emos> come faccio ad aggiungere qualcosa
<notebook> emos,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<emos> notebook, intanto grazie, ci provo
<marco> salve a tutti
<Guest94442> dopo anni di windows ho deciso di tornare a linux ma mi sono arruginito :) ho installato un programma SME Storage Made Easy e non riesco più a rimuoverlo, mi potreste aiutare?
<enzotib> Guest94442, come lo hai installato?
<Guest94442> pacchetto deb
<misterja> salve c' é qualcuno
<enzotib> Guest94442, come si chiama questo pacchetto?
<enzotib> !nessuno | misterja
<ubot-it> misterja: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Guest94442> si chiama storagemadeeasy_4.1.3.deb
<misterja> innanzitutto salve a tutti
<enzotib> Guest94442, allora, da terminale: sudo apt-get purge storagemadeeasy
<Guest94442> e dopo questo comando è tutto fatto?
<misterja> volevo sapere come installare hplip-3.14.10.run
<misterja> ho appena installato ubuntu
<andrea04> salve a tutti io ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu su un pc con windows 8.1 ...
<misterja> quindi per me è tutto nuovo
<enzotib> misterja, hplip è nei repo, perché prendere il .run dal sito?
<misterja> ma mi chiedevo se i driver sono tutti uguali per le stampanti hp
<andrea04> praticamente dopo che ho seguito tutti i procedimenti al riavvio del pc mi da un errore dicendo che il file wubildr.mbr è inesistente o non è stato scaricato correttamente
<enzotib> Guest94442, sì
<Guest94442> <enzotib> sembra disinstallato... GRAZIE MILLE
<enzotib> !chi | Guest94442
<ubot-it> Guest94442: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<misterja> io sono andato a cercare i driver della mia stampante
<andrea04> qual è il problema??
<enzotib> andrea04, hai usato Wubi?
<enzotib> misterja, ha letto quello che ti ho scritto?
<misterja> ok
<andrea04> no no
<Guest94442> Un'ultima cosa, visto che sono tornato a linux dopo anni e non sono mai stato un grande esperto (né voglio diventarlo) c'è qualche guida che mi permetta di fare l'ordinario? Grazie a tutti!
<enzotib> !documentazione | Guest94442
<ubot-it> Guest94442: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Guest94442> tnx
<krabador> Guest94442, se usi ubuntu, consulta pure la documentaizone ufficiale ubuntu
<enzotib> andrea04, come hai installato allora? spiega
<misterja> come si installa il file .run
<andrea04> no scusa... l'ho usato, è il programma helper che serve per l'installazione, giusto??
<enzotib> misterja, ripeto: hplip è nei repo, perché prendere il .run dal sito?
<enzotib> andrea04, sì, ed è fortemente sconsigliato
<misterja> enzotip cosa e il repo
<andrea04> ah ok
<andrea04> e quindi cosa bisogna fare?
<enzotib> misterja, sei al corrente del fatto che Ubuntu ha un repository (leggi deposito) di software già pronto e testato per ubuntu?
<enzotib> !installazione | andrea04
<ubot-it> andrea04: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> misterja, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install hplip hplip-guoi
<krabador> misterja, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install hplip hplip-gui
<misterja> scusa enzotip la mia stampante è wi-fi
<misterja> se vado in IMPOSTAZINI DEL SISTEMA
<misterja> poi STAMPANTI
<andrea04> grazie enzotib... l'unico problema è che il tutto mi sembra un po' difficile e io sono abbastanza negato!
<misterja> e poi mi sono fermato
<enzotib> misterja, se non leggi quello che ti si scrive mi pare difficile che arriviamo a qualche risultato utile
<misterja> c'è qualche guida che spiega come fare molto dettagliata
<krabador> misterja, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install hplip hplip-gui
<misterja> scusate ma non so nulla di ubuntu
<misterja> come si apre il terminale
<krabador> misterja, ctrl alt t
<misterja> ok, grazie
<misterja> mi chiede la password
<misterja> ho dato il comando       sudo apt-get install hplip hplip-gui
<misterja> e mi chiede la password
<krabador> misterja, non hai la password , quando accendi?
<misterja> ok
<misterja> perfetto
<misterja> ha finito
<misterja> adesso
<misterja> dove trovo la stampante installata
<misterja> scusate ma io ragiono come se fosse windows
<misterja> per me è tutto nuovo
<krabador> misterja, ubuntu ?
<krabador> o derivata?
<misterja> ubuntu 14.10 64 bit
<krabador> misterja, allora clicca sull'icona in alto a sinistra
<krabador> e scrivi hplip
<krabador> vedi cosa appare, e cliccaci sopra
<misterja> compare file
<misterja> modifica
<misterja> visualizza
<misterja> cronologia
<misterja> krabador ok ho trovato HPDevice Manager
<misterja> adesso provo ad installare la stampante
<misterja> ok tutto fatto
<misterja> grazie
<misterja> a tutti
<Guest24390> come mai il cestino non si svuotta
<milom> come mai il cestino non si svuotta
<ikim> ciao raga ho un problema non riesco ad installare java per il browser su ubuntu 14.10, sapete come risolvere?
<jester-> ikim: cosa cerchi di installare
<ikim> una java che funzioni con hrome
<ikim> chrome
<jester-> ikim: eh ma dici che non riesci a installare cosa
<ikim> icedtea non si installa e cmq se faccio il test java con chrome mi dice che il plugin non è presente, che faccio?
<ikim> quale versione java installo?
<jester-> togli icedtea
<ikim> jester segumi passo passo xchè non so da dove partire
<jester-> ikim: apri un terminale
<ikim> ok
<jester-> dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<jester-> risposta?
<ikim> nulla
<jester-> dpkg -l | grep openjdk
<ikim> jester-: ecco, rc  openjdk-8-jre:i386                         8u40~b09-1                               i386         OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT
<jester-> ikim: copia e incolla i comandi che ti passo
<ikim> ok
<jester-> ikim: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<ikim> poi
<jester-> ikim: sudo apt-get update
<ikim> ok, poi
<jester-> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<ikim> ok
<ikim> sta installando
<ikim> jester-: lunghissima installazione _)
<ikim> :)
<jester-> si
<ikim> jester-: finista installazione, poi?
<jester-> provale
<ikim> come? con il test sulla pagina web java?
<jester-> o  qualcosa che usa java
<ikim> dimmi tu una pagina
<jester-> https://www.java.com/it/download/installed.jsp
<ikim> jester-: mi compare in chrome il riquadro grigio con la mancanza del pligin, o è un problema di chrome o non so che dire
<jester-> prva firefox
<jester-> prova
<jester-> infatti cromo non supporta
<ikim> azz non supporta...a me ff non piace xò...cmq vediamo....
<ikim> ok ff supporta
<ikim> grazie
<ikim> :)
<jester-> cromo è  un fork fatto a cazzo di non ricordo cosa
<jester-> il nome google medica tutto
<ikim>  e x caso sai aiutarmi ance su come vedere la rete windows? devo modificare il file nsswitch?
<jester-> ikim: cioè intendi la lan?
<ikim> si se mi connetto a una rete win, non vedo nulla...
<ikim> cartelle condivise ecc
<jester-> ikim: cioè alti pc in rete locale con winz?
<ikim> si
<jester-> installa system-config-samba e usalo per configurare la lan e in winz devi avere abilitata la condivisone e avere una pass
<ikim> ho trovato questo link, seguo? https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CEQQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.microsmeta.com%2Fdblog%2Farticolo.asp%3Farticolo%3D622&ei=fkZNVK6yKZLcatOPgegG&usg=AFQjCNGoouroHlNnkdDyzyxJg5pnzslQUg&sig2=LJAxgwFt85sSBum3vb6ojg&bvm=bv.77880786,d.d2s
<jester-> ikim: fai un po te se vuoi complicarti la vita
<ikim> http://www.microsmeta.com/dblog/articolo.asp?articolo=622
<ikim> ecco sorry
<ikim> con samba ho provato ma è insufficiente a vedere la rete win
<jester-> ikim: i link non ufficiale ubuntu con guide del put non sono graditi
<jester-> ikim: se leggessi quello che ti si scrive
<ikim> jester-: il link a cui faccio riferimento è il secondo che ti ho dato
<jester-> jester-> installa system-config-samba e usalo per configurare la lan e in winz devi avere abilitata la condivisone e avere una pass
<jester-> ikim: se hai pacioccato smb.conf spero che ti sei fatto una copia dell'originale
<ikim> jester-: ho fatto quello che dici con samba, ma la rete windows non la vedo cmq ecco xchè chiedo
<jester-> system-config-samba quello scrive correttamente
<jester-> ikim: hai fatto  in 10 secondi netti?
<jester-> e se winz non è configurato è logico che non lo vedi
<ikim> no lo avevo già installaro samba
<ikim> ma il link che ti ho dato lo hai visto?
<jester-> ikim: system-config-samba installato e usato?
<jester-> ikim: è semplice
<ikim> si usato da giorni per condividere una cartella
<jester-> molto semplice se non hai sminchiato smb.conf a mano
<jester-> ad winz lo vedi
<jester-> da
<ikim> io però non vedo le cartelle win crate sugli altri pc
<jester-> le hai condivise?
<jester-> destro sulla carella
<ikim> poi?
<jester-> abilita condivisione cartelle e file piu  o meno
<jester-> o le crei dentro a una cartella gia condivisa
<ikim> ok, grazie mikke cmq
<ikim> :)
<cianciasal> ciao ragazzi...sapete xkè mi si blocca mozilla quando sono su facebook?
<marco1234> ciao, io ho appena installato ubuntu 13.10, non ostante abbia seguito varie guide su internet non riesco ad aggiornarlo ala versione 14.10 , riuscite ad aiutarmi ? ho effetutato tutti download , e ho riavviao ma non e cambiato niente
<mryess> come posso aggiornare da ubuntu 13.10 a 14.10 ?
<mryess> è possibile ?
<enzotib> mryess, non è possibile
<enzotib> dovresti fare due aggiornamenti, prima a 14.04 e poi a 14.10, e non è consigliabile
<mryess> cosa mi consigli di fare ? formatto e installo direttamente la 14.10 ?
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-19
<glpiana> ola
<Ale3nt94> Ciao a tutti
<Ale3nt94> qualcuno mi sa dire come posso togliere il criptaggio del disco?
<d0m1n4t3> Ragazzi ho un bel problema.. Ho installato ubuntu 14.04 su un surface pro 3 cancellando windows, il problema è che non riesco ad avviare l'installazione perché mi riporta un errore tipo nessun file sistem di root selezionato come posso risolvere?
<Stefano-t> Buongiorno, scrivo in quanto ho riscontrato dei problemi durante l'utilizzo di Ubuntu: durante lo scaricamento di alcuni aggiornamenti, è comparso un messaggio con scritto 'low space on disk'. Ho pensato subito che si fosse trattato dello spazio riservato alla partizione di Ubuntu, di 6 GB (windows ne ha circa 250) Comunque, finito lo scaricamento
<Stefano-t> degli aggiornamenti, è comparso un messaggio che mi intimava a riavviare il PC. L'ho fatto, ma ora quando si accende esce fuori una schermata nera con scritto:
<Stefano-t> error: no such partition.
<Stefano-t> Entering rescue mode...
<Stefano-t> grub rescue>
<Stefano-t> che mi impedisce di avviare sia ubuntu che Windows 7.
<Carlin0> Stefano-t, in effetti 6 gb sono pochini
<Stefano-t> Buongiorno, scrivo in quanto ho riscontrato dei problemi durante l'utilizzo di Ubuntu: durante lo scaricamento di alcuni aggiornamenti, è comparso un messaggio con scritto 'low space on disk'. Ho pensato subito che si fosse trattato dello spazio riservato alla partizione di Ubuntu, di 6 GB (Windows ne ha circa 250 GB). Comunque, finito lo scaricame
<Stefano-t> nto degli aggiornamenti, è comparso un messaggio che mi intimava a riavviare il PC. L'ho fatto, ma ora quando si accende esce fuori una schermata nera con scritto:
<Stefano-t> error: no such partition.
<Stefano-t> Entering rescue mode...
<Stefano-t> grub rescue>
<Stefano-t> che mi impedisce di avviare sia ubuntu che Windows 7.
<Stefano-t> Ho cercato dal web, ma non ho trovato alcuna soluzione. Il computer è appena stato formattato, fortunatamente non ho all'interno dati importanti, ma, ovviamente, ne ho bisogno per questioni accademiche.
<Carlin0> come non detto
<Carlin0> Stefano-t, non floodare
<Carlin0> o il bot ti caccia nuovamente
<Stefano-t> cioe?
<Stefano-t> ah si ho notato
<Carlin0> troppa roba tutta insieme
<Stefano-t> quindi formatto e rifaccio tutto?
<Carlin0> cmq 6 gb sono pochini , dovevi dargli almeno 15/20 gb
<Carlin0> ma proprio minimo
<Stefano-t> glie ne do 60,e' la terza volta che installo ubuntu, non voglio piu problemi altrimenti resto indietro al corso di programmazione
<gigirock> Stefano-t, potresti anche solo ridimensionare le partizioni
<gigirock> !info gparted | Stefano-t
<ubot-it> Stefano-t: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-2 (vivid), package size 528 kB, installed size 1868 kB
<domemanc> buongiorno a tutti ho problemi con questa scheda wirless qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> domemanc, sei connesso da ubuntu ?
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12859685/
<domemanc> si
<Stefano-t> non ho usato la swap per ubuntu;  gli ho dato l-ext 3 con l-opzione '/'
<domemanc> installato xubuntu 14.04
<Stefano-t> e l-assistente di laboratorio mi ha detto che non avendolo sulla swap se dovevo modificare lepartizioni dovevo formattare
<Carlin0> Stefano-t, no ... ma ti consiglierei di reinstallare visto che cmq l'installazione è nata male
<Carlin0> Stefano-t, quanta ram hai ?
<Stefano-t> dovrei avere 4 GB
<Carlin0> Stefano-t, usi ibernazione o sospensione ?
<Stefano-t> sospensione
<Stefano-t> mai usata l ibernazione
<Carlin0> allora devi fare la swap ... perchè è lì che viene salvata la memoria in quei casi
<Stefano-t> ok, quindi allora formatto?
<gigirock> Stefano-t, almeno swap = quantita' di RAM
<Carlin0> ti conviene e fai la / (root) più grande almeno 20 gb e falla ext4
<gigirock> e una swap di 6gb .... cosi' stai sicuro Stefano-t
<Carlin0> domemanc, non conosco questa scheda wifi ma leggendo in giro dovrebbe andare senza tanti problemi
<domemanc> hai qualche comando da digitare?
<domemanc> non ho idea dove trovare
<Stefano-t> quindi dove mi dice 'use as:' metto 'area swap' e sotto nel mount point metto / root? ma c e' solo l opzione /boot..
<glpiana> domemanc, apri un terminale e scrivi: rfkill list
<glpiana> !paste | domemanc
<ubot-it> domemanc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> Stefano-t, devi fare 2 partizioni
<Carlin0> una di swap 4 gb
<Carlin0> e una con punto di mount / ext4 almeno 20 gb
<gigirock> Stefano-t, "/" solamente e' un opzione !
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12859834/
<glpiana> domemanc, scrivi: sudo rfkill unblock all
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12859853/
<glpiana> domemanc, sudo iwlist scan
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12859863/
<glpiana> domemanc, sudo ifconfig wlan1 up
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12859876/
<Stefano-t> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/rClPF5DqSF2lZDEJZvBG
<Stefano-t> posto le foto passo per passo, che non voglio sbagliare
<Stefano-t> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ciMwTnkaSkKNILRtWu1J
<Stefano-t> dice che ci sono 2 partizioni nascoste. Come procedo? Le lascio e suddivido solo lo spazio nel disco?
<Carlin0> Stefano-t, ma le 2 partizioni che ti abbiamo detto prima le hai fatte già?
<Stefano-t> non ancora. Ero connesso con la live di un'unità. Ora scrivo dal ipad
<Carlin0> Stefano-t, ma hai lo spazio o devi ridurre la partizione di win ?
<Stefano-t> In che senso? Al momento di spazio libero ne ho 5 GB, ridurrei volentieri Windows che tanto ne ha 240
<Carlin0> ecco allora avvia win e riduci la sua partizione da win stesso Stefano-t
<Carlin0> libera almeno 25 gb
<Carlin0> Stefano-t, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<Stefano-t> non posso accedere a Windows da quando ho finito lo spazio sul disco di ubuntu ; se provo mi appare la schermata 'error no such partition'. Non posso ridurla reinstallando ubuntu dalla schermata nella foto
<ExPBoy> uhm mi sa che ti sei mangiato tutto
<domemanc> ancora niente?
<Carlin0> Stefano-t, ridurre la partizione diversamente è pericoloso potresti danneggiare win , ti consiglio di scaricare supergrub disk e di provare ad avviarlo con quello
<domemanc> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers
<domemanc> potrebbe trovarsi a questa pagina qualcosa?
<Carlin0> domemanc, potrebbe trattarsi di un bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1049466
<Panico> Salve a tutti
<domemanc> Ralink corp. RT2500 Wireless 802.11bg (rev 01)
<Carlin0> !ciao | Panico
<ubot-it> Panico: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Stefano-t> Quindi adesso tolgo la chiavetta con ubuntu, metto quella con super grub e avvio Windows da lì?
<Carlin0> Stefano-t, prova , se ti si avvia win risuci la partizione di almeno 25 gb
<Carlin0> riduci*
<krk91> buongiorno
<krk91> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<ExPBoy> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krk91> non riesco ad accedere ad un'account protetto da password
<ExPBoy> ?
<Carlin0> krk91, che account ?
<krk91> account utente ubuntu 14.04
<Panico> Io invece non riesco a fare il boot da chiavetta, e sono un po' di ore che provo, adesso sto valutando di riscaricare il file con torrent.
<Panico> Scusate, per file intendo il disco di installazione
<ExPBoy> krk91, l'account se protetto da password e non la sai potrei pensare che non è tuo
<krk91> esatto
<krk91> la faccenda è complicata
<krk91> è del fratello della mia ragazza che è mancato
<ExPBoy> krk91, quindi è bene che non puoi entrare :)
<ExPBoy> ah
<ExPBoy> !password
<Carlin0> krk91, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<krk91> facendo la procedura normale mi
<krk91> riporta questo errore
<krk91> give root password maintenance
<ExPBoy> krk91, hai letto la guida del link?
<domemanc> ok a dopo nessuna soluzione
<Carlin0> ah krk91 se ha settato la pass di root la cosa si complica assai
<krk91> quindi quali soluzioni ci sono
<krk91> ??
<Carlin0> krk91, sei pratico un po di linux ?
<krk91> diciamo che è da tanto che non ci smanetto
<Carlin0> bhe io te lo dico ma poi ti dovrai arrangiare : unica via è fare un chroot da live  ... GIYF
<ExPBoy> krk91, leggiti sta guida
<ExPBoy> !chroot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<ExPBoy> magari ti aiuta
<Stefano-t> Ho scaricato il file EFI ma non riesco ad aprirlo
<Carlin0> Stefano-t, win si è avviato ?
<Stefano-t> no
<krk91> Perfetto grazie mille a tutti
<Carlin0> il file EFI ?
<Stefano-t> ho usato un altro computer per scaricarlo; sì il file è EFI, super grub disk (standalone ; x86_64 - EFI )2.02s3
<Stefano-t> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/W6CKj25cT8OSatqTAa0V
<Carlin0> il file iso casomai
<Stefano-t> gia
<Stefano-t> adesso lo scarico
<domemanc> sono qua di nuovo nessuno che mi puo aiutare?
<Carlin0> domemanc, hai i driver per win di quella scheda ?
<domemanc> forse sul sito del produttore
<domemanc> eun amiloa1640
<Carlin0> domemanc, se proprio non risolvi diversamente puoi provare questa strada
<Carlin0> !ndiswrapper | domemanc
<ubot-it> domemanc: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<Carlin0> ora mi devo allontanare , a più tardi
<domemanc> ok grazie
<Stefano-t> Non parte nemmeno con quel file. Resta l errore no such partition
<manfredi> buongiorno
<stefano-t> ho risolto. Sto usando ubunto, provo poi ad avviare Windows; grazie mille per l'aiuto ;)
<domemanc> ciao a tutti
<domemanc> scusate se insisto ma non riesco a risolvere
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12862273/
<Carlin0> domemanc, non hai risolto nemmeno con ndiswrapper ?
<domemanc> sinceramente no ma non per cattiva volonta
<domemanc> sono ancora inesperto per molte cose
<domemanc> se mi potresti aiutare a fare un ultimo tentativo te ne sarei grato
<Carlin0> basta leggere la guida domemanc , anche perchè ora mi devo allontanare dal pc , e tieni conto che quella procedura non l'ho mai fatta nemmeno io quindi sarei inesperto quanto te
<Carlin0> !ndiswrapper
<ubot-it> ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<domemanc> ok provo grazie
<domemanc> scusa come apro i pacchetti
<krabador> domemanc: "come apro i pacchetti " quali ?
<domemanc> ndiswrapper
<domemanc> scusa ma sono nuovo
<krabador> domemanc , è chiarissima a riguardo la guida
<domemanc> lo potremmo fare insieme
<domemanc> gentilmente
<domemanc> ti ripeto da poco conosco linux
<domemanc> so fare qualcosa ma ancora acerbo
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12862742/
<domemanc> questa e la scheda
<manuelsun> ciao ragazzi, ho installato oggi ubuntu studio volevo cambiare i temi installando unity tweak tool, installato ok, ma al momento  non vuole sapere di camiare nemmeno il puntatore da bianco a nero. sono un pò incasinato, sapreste aiutarmi?
<manuelsun> grazie
<Lukks22> ciao a tutti, sono passato da poco a ubuntu GNOME e, abituato a Windows, mi piacerebbe avere un desktop in cui mettere alcuni file o collegamenti... consigli?
<akis24> Lukks22: prova a vedere qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/64222/how-can-i-create-launchers-on-my-desktop
<akis24> Lukks22: e anche qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=494912
<Lukks22> grazie akis
<domemanc> qualcuno mi puo aiutare con questa scheda
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12862742/
<Lukks22> domemanc che succede?
<domemanc> niente problemi con scheda wirless
<Lukks22> ah
<domemanc> amilo a1640
<Lukks22> non ti so aiutare purtroppo
<domemanc> provo con ndiswrapper ma niente
<seph> salve stavo cercando di avviare uno script inp erl da terminale ma mi restituisce questo errore
<seph> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12864363/
<seph> qualcuno sa come posso risolvere ? Grazie
<frank22> è possibile con samba server creare delle cartelle accessibili da dei determinati utenti? Es. Cartella Pippo accessibile da Utente 1 e cartella Pluto accessibile da utente 1 e utente 2?
<kekko> ragazzi, quale è il comando per aggiungere un utente al gruppo sudoers?
<cristian_c> kekko: adduser è uno di quelli
<kekko> si
<kekko> ma aggiunge solo
<kekko> devo abilitarlo al gruppo sudoers
<cristian_c> kekko: 'aggiunge solo'
<cristian_c> ?
<kekko> aggiunge solo l'utente normale
<cristian_c> l'utente normale....
<kekko> devo abilitarlo al root+
<EveryNight> salve
<EveryNight> ho un problema grave
<EveryNight> non riesco ad installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> kekko: c'è un'opzione -G , eh...
<kekko> ok
<gigirock> EveryNight, grava
<EveryNight> qualcuno mi può dare una mano??
<gigirock> EveryNight, grave
<gigirock> !aiuto | EveryNight
<ubot-it> EveryNight: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<EveryNight> !aiuto
<cristian_c> kekko: man adduser
<kekko> ma per un utente già esistente?
<gigirock> EveryNight, a che punto 6 ?
<EveryNight> in pratica ho metto ubuntu su un cd
<EveryNight> l'ho avviato
<EveryNight> e poi al 60% mi dice no permission
<gigirock> EveryNight, al 60 di cosa ?
<EveryNight> dell'installazione
<EveryNight> quando lo avvii e metti lingua nome utente password ed eccetera
<EveryNight> faccio isntalla
<EveryNight> installa*
<EveryNight> inizia il caricamente
<cristian_c> kekko: useradd?
<EveryNight> e poi mi dice no permission
<gigirock> EveryNight,ti appare il desktop di ubuntu ?
<kekko> ok grazie
<EveryNight> no
<EveryNight> neanche la minima traccia di ubuntu
<cristian_c> EveryNight: ma hai provato in live?
<EveryNight> cioè?
<cristian_c> kekko: leggiti i manuali
<cristian_c> ufficiali
<gigirock> EveryNight, piano, metti il cd appare il primo menu' cosa scegli ?
<kekko> datemente uno in italiano
<EveryNight> allora
<EveryNight> asp
<cristian_c> kekko: sudo apt-get install manpages-it
<EveryNight> ora ti dico tutto passo per passo :)
<gigirock> ecco
<cristian_c> kekko: 'datemene' <-- calma...
<cristian_c> !info manpages-it
<ubot-it> manpages-it (source: man-pages-it): Italian version of the manual pages. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.73-2 (vivid), package size 574 kB, installed size 634 kB
<EveryNight> un informazione
<EveryNight> ubuntu è più veloce di windows?
<EveryNight> perchè io ho un pc del dopo guerra xD
<EveryNight> ok
<gigirock> EveryNight, specifica processore e quantita' ram
<EveryNight> vado su Computer-> Unità DVD RW (D:) Install Ubuntu
<cristian_c> EveryNight: sono domande a cui ti non si può rispondere assertivamente
<EveryNight> clicco duo volte
<cristian_c> EveryNight: che pc hai?
<gigirock> EveryNight, meno male che non funziona !
<EveryNight> ora funziona
<EveryNight> asp
<EveryNight> avviato
<cristian_c> EveryNight: ma wubi?
<EveryNight> Disco di installazione C:(100 GB liberi)
<EveryNight> 18GB
<cristian_c> EveryNight: ma hai letto la guida sul wiki?
<EveryNight> Ubuntu
<EveryNight> ho letto tutto
<EveryNight> ma non funziona
<EveryNight> ...
<EveryNight> cmq
<cristian_c> !enter | EveryNight
<ubot-it> EveryNight: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<gigirock> EveryNight, che versione installi ?
<EveryNight> l'ultima
<gigirock> EveryNight, in quanti mesi 6 nato ?
<kekko> non va adduser -g
<cristian_c> gigirock: per favore, cerchiamo di indirizzare l'utente nel modo giusto
<cristian_c> kekko: ma hai letto il man?
<EveryNight> faccio tutto e clicco installa
<cristian_c> kekko: tra l'altro si parlava anche di useradd
<kekko> che significa
<kekko> What manual page do you want?
<kekko> root@minecraft:~#
<kekko> lo voglio in italiano
<kekko> io non le capisco
<EveryNight> Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO
<cristian_c> kekko: e fai l'amministratore di sistemi in vps?
<EveryNight> mi dice questo .-.
<EveryNight> ???
<kekko> Non supportiamo e non tolleriamo lingue al di fuori dell'italiano
<cristian_c> EveryNight: per favore, puoi rispondere a un paio di domande che ti si sono fatte?
<EveryNight> ripetile
<cristian_c> kekko: voi chi?
<kekko> Parlo della mia comunità
<EveryNight> cristian_c: riproponimi le domande
<cristian_c> EveryNight: 1) che pc hai?
<cristian_c> EveryNight: 2) hai fatto partire wubi?
<cristian_c> EveryNight: come sopra, scorri su su
<EveryNight> cristian_c: pc in che senso? apparte fisso 3,00 GB Ram (2,75 GB utilizzabile
<EveryNight> cristian_c: Processore AMD Athlon(tm) Dual Core Processor 4850e 2,50 GHz
<cristian_c> kekko: oggi come oggi, che piaccia o meno, l'informatica è una cosa che non prescinde dalla conoscenza della lingua inglese
<cristian_c> purtroppo, aggiungo, ma tant'è
<EveryNight> cristian_c: 64 bit
<EveryNight> cristianc: e wubi dove lo devo far partite? nel cd o nel computer?
<kekko> io sono italiano
<cristian_c> EveryNight: ma hai letto la guida sul wiki per l'installazione?
<EveryNight> cristian_c: link?
<cristian_c> kekko: sì, ma il mondo non gira intorno a noi
<cristian_c> !installazione | EveryNight
<ubot-it> EveryNight: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<kekko> di certo non tollero ne l'inglese ne gli inglesi
<cristian_c> EveryNight: no privato
<EveryNight> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> kekko: bene, allora la gran parte della documentazione è solo in inglese, molta parte di irc è solo in inglese
<cristian_c> buona sopravvivenza
<kekko> ecco perchè uso windows
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | kekko
<ubot-it> kekko: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<marianomarci> buonasera ragazzi non riesco a spegnere ubuntu ora sono solla partizione di windows in particolare quando faccio arresta il sistema scompare la barra della applicazioni ma mi rimanere con lo sfondo senza poter fare più nulla
<marianomarci> ho provato molte soluzioni cambiando apc ecc ma niente
<cristian_c> kekko: ma hai installato manpages-it?
<marianomarci> anche con comandi da shell stessa cosa
<kekko> ho un server
<cristian_c> EveryNight: hai una apu?
<EveryNight> cristian_c: cosa sarebbe?
<cristian_c> cpu+gpu insieme
<cristian_c> EveryNight: quindi è un processore antecedente al 2009, giusto?
<cristian_c> e hai 3 GB di ram
<EveryNight> cristian_c: più o meno...
<cristian_c> marianomarci: anche shutdown?
<cristian_c> marianomarci: esattamente, quali comandi?
<marianomarci> shutdown -h now
<marianomarci> shutdown -r
<cristian_c> EveryNight: scheda grafica?
<marianomarci> un po tutti mi sono passato un bel po di forum prima di arrivare qui
<cristian_c> marianomarci: -r riavvia, fa il reboot
<marianomarci> mi si blocca anche con quello
<cristian_c> marianomarci: che pc hai e che ubuntu hai?
<marianomarci> ho messo ubuntu 14.04 e ho un rog
<marianomarci> g750jz
<gigirock> rog ?
<cristian_c> quindi un portatile asus
<cristian_c> gaming
<cristian_c> gigirock: republic of gamers
<marianomarci> già
<gigirock> marianomarci, ma cosa significa adesso sono sulla partizione windows ?
<marianomarci> che ho messo ubuntu su una partizione
<marianomarci> e ora sono da windows
<gigirock> ah e vuoi spegnere con shutdown ?
<marianomarci> .... non mi si spegne ubuntu quando ci lavoro sopra
<marianomarci> cioè mi spiego meglio
<gigirock> marianomarci, ecco
<cristian_c> un attimo
<marianomarci> accendo il pc scelgo ubuntu e quando provo a spegnerlo non riesco a farlo perchè si freeza
<cristian_c> è un 17" overcloccabile
<marianomarci> si
<cristian_c> gtx880m
<cristian_c> mobo hm87
<marianomarci> sisi
<EveryNight> cristian_c: io pultroppo wubi l'ho messo su un cd-r
<cristian_c> i7-4700hq
<EveryNight> cristian_c: si può fare sensa cd?
<cristian_c> EveryNight: comemti ho chiesto prima , che scheda grafica ha?
<EveryNight> cristian_c: oppure posso mettere i file dentro a una cartella del mio cellulare e poi dopo fatto posso cancellarli?
<EveryNight> cristian_c: non lo sò... però supporta wubi
<marianomarci> si cristian_c è quello
<cristian_c> EveryNight: allora, hai essenzialmente due metodi: o tramite masterizzazione su disco, o tramite installer su usb
<cristian_c> marianomarci: sto cercando info in merito allo shutdown, un attimo
<EveryNight> cristian_c: non posso mettere i file dentro al mio cellulare poi usarli?
<cristian_c> marianomarci: 14.04.3?
<cristian_c> EveryNight: non funziona così
<marianomarci> si
<cristian_c> EveryNight: intanto hai aperto il link che ho indicato prima?
<EveryNight> cristian_c: su una scheda sd?
<EveryNight> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> EveryNight: in teoria sì, in pratica no
<cristian_c> EveryNight: e il no deriva dal fatto che il bios non supporta il boot da sd
<EveryNight> cristian_c: allora neanche nei cd-r
<cristian_c> EveryNight: e in ogni caso devi impostare il boot da cd o dvd dal bios
<cristian_c> EveryNight: ?
<cristian_c> EveryNight: ma che file .iso hai scaricato?
<EveryNight> cristian_c: non sò come mettere il boot .-.
<cristian_c> EveryNight: su su , cerca l'info sulla scheda grafica, te l'ho chiesto per un motivo ben preciso
<EveryNight> ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64
<EveryNight> cristian_c: ATI Radeon 2100
<cristian_c> EveryNight: perché a parte il processore o la ram, non ho altro info, e unity esclude tutta una serie di vecchie schede grafiche
<cristian_c> EveryNight: ok, grazie
<cristian_c> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> allora, potrebbe supportare la tua radeon di base, anche se molto vecchia
<cristian_c> dipende dalla presenza o meno dell'accelerazione
<cristian_c> EveryNight: ah, ubuntu va msterizzato su dvd e non su cd
<cristian_c> che non ci sta tutto sul cd
<EveryNight> cristian_c: io ho tutti dvd-r...
<cristian_c> EveryNight: ma hai pu
<cristian_c> hai piùcvolte parlato diccd-r
<cristian_c> cd-r
<EveryNight> si
<cristian_c> EveryNight: masterizza su dvd
<EveryNight> cristian_c: ma i dvd-r non si possono modificare...
<cristian_c> e prima controlla l'hash del file .iso, nell'eventualità che si sia corrotto nel download
<cristian_c> EveryNight: no
<cristian_c> !md5 | EveryNight
<ubot-it> EveryNight: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> nella guida è scritto, eh
<EveryNight> domani mi compro un dvd-rw
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/578144/why-doesnt-running-sudo-shutdown-now-shutdown
<cristian_c> EveryNight: non hai dvd-r a disposizione ora?
<EveryNight> cristian_c: si ma non vuoti
<EveryNight> è quello il problema
<cristian_c> marianomarci: puoi elencarmi tutti, ma proprio tutti, i comandi digitati?
<cristian_c> per lo spegnimento
<cristian_c> EveryNight: hai delle usb?
<EveryNight> cristian_c: no...
<cristian_c> EveryNight: allora devi aspettare, che non hai altri modi
<marianomarci> ho provato GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" a cambiare questo e niente
<marianomarci> poi sudo shutdown -h now
<marianomarci> questi sono quelli che ho trovato
<cristian_c> EveryNight: in ogni caso, da domani, controlli il file .iso, masterizzi su dvd-r, vai nel bios e imposti la priorità sul dvd
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> marianomarci: non hai digitato altro?
<cristian_c> in merito
<marianomarci> no
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/578144/why-doesnt-running-sudo-shutdown-now-shutdown
<marianomarci> perchè digitando altro la scorsa volta sono stato costretto a reinstallare ubuntu prechè mi dava degli errori
<cristian_c> marianomarci: allora , si fa un po' di debug
<marianomarci> come ?
<cristian_c> marianomarci: hai tolto il quiet splash, giusto?
<marianomarci> sisi
<cristian_c> marianomarci: quando vedi il desktop solo sfono, hai provato a entrare in tty?
<marianomarci> premendo esc?
<enzotib> d
<cristian_c> marianomarci: generalmente, io premevo esd per vedere i messaggi
<cristian_c> esc
<marianomarci> cristian_c premendo esc non risulta niente come se nulla fosse stato premuto
<cristian_c> marianomarci: con esc non appare la shell, giusto?
<cristian_c> come temevo
<marianomarci> cristian_c premendolo all'iinzio però mi da che tutti i paramentri sono ok
<marianomarci> volevo provare con gconf-editor e abilitare da li suppress_logout_restart_shutdown
<marianomarci> questo non l'ho ancora provato
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/26601/new-computer-hangs-on-shutdown-reboot-how-to-troubleshoot
<cristian_c> marianomarci: capisco
<marianomarci> cristian_c tu cosa ne dici ?
<cristian_c> Based on other questions (this, this, and this) that suggest some ACPI settings, I've tried sudo shutdown -h now to see whether the shutdown console text display offers any hints, but the system doesn't even get that far - it still freezes while the screen shown the desktop background image, without any toolbars. Only sudo shutdown --force works, but that's not a solution.
<cristian_c> marianomarci: a quanto ho capito il tizio ha il tuo stesso problema
<cristian_c> e quindi presumibilmente ci sono problemi con acpi
<marianomarci> al soluzione non c'è da quanto ho capito
<cristian_c> marianomarci: anzi
<cristian_c> potrebbe darsi che ci sia un qualche driver che impedisce lo spegnimento/riavvio
<cristian_c> marianomarci: beh, io sono andato oltre nella pagina :D
<cristian_c> marianomarci: allora, considerando che è un portatile
<cristian_c> marianomarci: tu ora sei in windows, giusto?
<marianomarci> si
<cristian_c> marianomarci: vediamo che scheda wifi hai
<cristian_c> da windows puoi vedere?
<cristian_c> basta il nome delcchip
<marianomarci> ora provo
<cristian_c> marianomarci: il tizio ha risolto blacklistando il driver, ma il tuo caso potrebbe essere diverso
<cristian_c> marianomarci: basta che controlli l'elenco periferiche in windows
<marianomarci> una è killer wairless
<marianomarci> e l'altra
<marianomarci> qualcomm atheros
<cristian_c> marianomarci: la qualcomm è ethernet?
<marianomarci> si
<cristian_c> marianomarci: esattamente, l'altra che wireless è?
<cristian_c> killer è un nome marketing dato dai produttori, ma non ci da info
<gigirock> marianomarci, dal cmd ipconfig /all
<marianomarci> n 1202
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ah, sempre qualcomm
<marianomarci> si
<marianomarci> penso che disattivandone una non funzionerebbe ne una ne l'altra
<marianomarci> ah naturalemnte il problema non si ripropone con windows
<cristian_c> marianomarci: allora, un modo per capire esattamente cos'è successo c'è
<cristian_c> marianomarci: se hai fortuna , nel log di sistema dovrebbe essere scritto che problemi ci sono quando hai provato a spegnere
<cristian_c> marianomarci: sì, è chiaro che il problemi con ubuntu
<marianomarci> già ho provato e non mi da nessun problema
<cristian_c> marianomarci: p.s. complimenti per il pc btw :P
<cristian_c> marianomarci: non ho capito
<marianomarci> grazie mille
<cristian_c> marianomarci: ma hai dato un'occhiata al syalog?
<cristian_c> syslog
<marianomarci> no
<cristian_c> marianomarci: allora, entra in ubuntu, vai in /var/log/syslog e lo schiaffi su pastebin
<marianomarci> comunque mi avevano detto di provare a premere esc prima di entrare in ubuntu e vedere se mi dava qualche problema ma niente
<cristian_c> marianomarci: il punto è che comunque i messaggi di boot vengono loggati, quindi trovi tutto nel syslog
<marianomarci> ok grazie mille appena ci entro provo
<marianomarci> e poi cosa dovrei fare ?
<marianomarci> cercare la soluzione al problema che mi da ?
<cristian_c> marianomarci: beh, intanto ti salvi il file di log, o piùi uno se ce ne sono altri
<marianomarci> va bene grazie mille crstian_c se riesco ti faccio sapere se ti interessa
<cristian_c> dicsyslog, anche in formato compresso tipo syslog.1.tar.gz, ecc..
<marianomarci> buona serata ragazzi
<robi95> buonasera ragazzi
<robi95> vorrei chiedere un informazione
<robi95> ho deciso di installare linux sul mio pc, ma non ho idea di che versione sia compatibile con il mio hardware
<robi95> cpu: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual core processor 5200+ 2.71 Ghz
<robi95> ram: 2 GB
<robi95> sistema a 64 bit
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> robi95:
<cristian_c> è un processore pre-2008
<cristian_c> robi95: che scheda grafica hai?
<robi95> è una nvidia
<cristian_c> robi95: quale?
<robi95> è una geforce del 2008 piu o meno
<robi95> precisamente non posso saperlo
<robi95> conviene installare una versione più leggera tipo xubuntu o debian?
<gigirock> robi95, xubuntu o lubuntu dovrebbero andare bene ma piu' per i 2gb di memoria che per la sk grafica
<gigirock> robi95, ma la sk grafica 'condivide' la ram con il sistema ?
<robi95> credo di si ma un 200 mb al massimo
<gigirock> robi95, sara' 256 mb
<robi95> molto probabilmente
<cristian_c> robi95: perché non puoi saperlo? non hai il pc con te?
<robi95> quindi un ubuntu 14.04 non sfrutta al massimo le prestazioni?
<robi95> no dovrei installarlo domani mattina in un altro pc che non ho a casa
<cristian_c> robi95: masterizza ubuntu su dvd
<cristian_c> poi lo provi in modalità live e vedi se va bene
<robi95> l'ultima versione?
<cristian_c> se va bene, lo installi
<robi95> mentre se scarico xubuntu, sarà compatibile al 100% ?
<cristian_c> robi95: devi soltanto provare
<cristian_c> robi95: 15.04, che la 15.10 esce fra pochi giorni
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-20
<glpiana> ola
<Beppe88> Buongiorno a tutti
<Beppe88> sono un possessore di un netbook Asus eepc 1011px e mi è stato consigliato per migliorare le prestazioni di installare Linux
<Beppe88> Ora dopo aver provato Linux Mint 17.4, Ubuntu e Xbuntu ho sempre riscontrato molti lag.. in particolare il puntatore del mouse dopo  lìavvio quasi sempre rimane bloccato. Sapresete aiutarmi? Vi ringrazio
<Carlin0> Beppe88, che cpu e quanta ram hai ?
<Beppe88> allora ha 1gb di ram e un Intel Atom quad core da 1,2 Ghz se non ricordo male
<Beppe88> dovrebbe essere un Atom N570
<Carlin0> Beppe88, con quel pc al massimo puoi farci girare lubuntu che è la + leggerina
<Beppe88> eh infatti sto proprio scaricando ora Lubuntu
<Beppe88> quindi mi confermi che è la versione più adatta?
<Carlin0> se gli metti ubuntu è normale che la vedrai lenta
<Beppe88> eh infatti..ho notato un sacco di lag
<Carlin0> Beppe88, lubuntu è la derivata + leggera
<Beppe88> Ottimo allora seguirò il tuo consiglio
<Beppe88> Ti ringrazio per la tua gentilezza
<Beppe88> Ti auguro una buona giornata
<Delilah> Buongiorno
<Delilah> Ho installato ubuntu15.04 insieme a windows 10. Non riesco in nessun modo ad avviare ubuntu in dual boot ma parte automaticamente sempre windows. Ho utilizzato boot repair: paste.ubuntu.com/12875421
<glpiana> !uefi | Delilah
<ubot-it> Delilah: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Delilah> glpiana: ho installato ubuntu in modalità uefi
<Delilah> ho seguito tutte le istruzioni. Tra l'altro ero già venuta qui in chat e dopo vari tentativi vani mi è stato consigliato di provare a formattare tutte le partizioni pre esistenti
<Delilah> ho formattato ma purtroppo le partizioni si ricreano automaticamente (ne avevo fattte solo 2 ne sono ricompare 6)
<Delilah> prima di rassegnarmi ci sono altri controlli e prove che io posso fare?
<glpiana> Delilah, perchè hai grub in sda7 ?
<Delilah> mmmm non penso di essere stata io ad impostarlo cosi
<Delilah> ho fatto l'installazione affiancata a windows
<Delilah> dove doverebbe stare e come posso cambiarlo?
<glpiana> Delilah, di default non va lì, ma io non sono pratico di uefi e non vorrei crearti danni
<Delilah> ok
<Delilah> dove andrebbe cmq?
<Delilah> mi prendo la responsabilità di provare
<Carlin0> Delilah, anche io ne capisco poco di uefi ma : hai disabilitato il fast boot da win ?
<Delilah> Carlin0: si l'ho disabilitato
<glpiana> Delilah, dovrebbe andare in /dev/sda
<Delilah> :( è assurdo ho seguito tutte le istruzioni passo passo, ho pure formattato tutto ma niente
<glpiana> !grub | Delilah
<ubot-it> Delilah: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Delilah> ok glpiana adesso provo a ripristinare con i comandi sudo update-grub e sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<glpiana> Delilah, invertili però
<glpiana> prima install e poi update
<Delilah> ah ok! nella guida era scritto in quest'ordine
<Delilah> adesso provo
<Carlin0> Delilah, eri tu che avevi problemi alle partizioni vero ? e ti aveva seguita cristian_c se non ricordo male
<Delilah> si Carlin0 esatto
<Delilah> sono io... ho formattato tutto per eliminare tutte quelel partizioni ma dopo averne create solo 2 e dato l'ok mi è spuntato un messaggio che mi avvisava che ils istema avrebbe creato altre partizioni in automatico
<Delilah> Carlin0: non c'è stato niente da fare.. ho di nuovo le stesse partizioni , la differenza è che il risultato del boot repair adesso non da gli errori che dava prima
<barman77> buongiorno a tutti
<barman77> avrei un problema ragazzi, ho un netbook con lubuntu 14.04 sempre aggiornato, ho notato una cosa stranissima, quando sn collegato ad internet ed in particolar modo con chrome aperto, sento delle conversazioni in inglese e a volte delle persone che cantano sempre in inglese
<barman77> le sento solo se alzo il volume al massimo e con un fruscio di fondo
<Delilah> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12875558/
<Delilah> glpiana riavvio per controllare se adesso parte?
<glpiana> Delilah, prova
<Delilah> glpiana ok incrocio le dita
<Delilah> glpiana volevo dirti che non ha funzionato
<glpiana> Delilah, mi spiace
<Delilah> glpiana grazie lo stesso
<Delilah> glpiana se mai risolverò verrò qui a dirvi quale fosse il problema
<Delilah> buona giornata a tutti
<SimoneDC> Salve a tutti, qualcuno di voi ha ubuntu (lubuntu) ed ha uno smartphone windows phone?
<manuelsun> ubuntu studio, impossibile aprire terminale, sia da icona del dock in basso che con i tasti scorciatoia ctrl+alt+t
<manuelsun> ho provato a seguire la guida 14.04 ma l'interfaccia gestore applicazioni è diversa
<manuelsun> Impossibile avviare la scorciatoia "<Primary><Alt>t"
<manuelsun> Esecuzione del processo figlio "xfce4-terminal" non riuscita (File o directory non esistente)
<SimoneDC> Scusate, prima sono crashato
<SimoneDC> qualcuno usa windows phone ed ha Ubuntu (lubuntu) sul pc?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | SimoneDC
<ubot-it> SimoneDC: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<SimoneDC> eh... l'ho fatta la domanda...
<glpiana> SimoneDC, e quale sarebbe? io leggo solo: qualcuno usa windows phone ed ha Ubuntu (lubuntu) sul pc?
<SimoneDC> appunto, purtroppo ci vuole la condizione necessaria di avere windows phone, altrimenti non mi si può aiutare :P
<glpiana> SimoneDC, beh, se non fai una domanda riguardo il tuo problema purtroppo non avrai risposte :)
<SimoneDC> ma non è un problema, semplicemente si tratta della gestione dei file tra windows phone ed ubuntu ed il programma annesso a windows phone
<glpiana> SimoneDC, non capisco perchè tu non voglia dare dettagli sulla questione, ma va bene lo stesso
<SimoneDC> non ci sono dettagli! semplicemente: ho windows phone, ho ubuntu, voglio vedere come qualcun altro con questi due os gestisce la cosa, se ha avuto problemi di compatiblità in backup e robe varie
<glpiana> SimoneDC, per un confronto di questo tipo passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<SimoneDC> posso passaredirettamente da qui oppure devo chiudere e riaprire?
<glpiana> SimoneDC, penso tu possa cliccare direttamente sul nome del canale
<SimoneDC> perfett grazie
<camminante> buongiorno a tutti
<camminante> ho un problema con googletalk plugin firefox
<camminante> qualcunio può aiutarmi?
<camminante> ok buona giornata a tutti
<SimoneDC> saalve bella gente, sapreste dirmi come risolvere questo simpatico errore? "bash: errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "(""
<Carlin0> !dettagli | SimoneDC
<ubot-it> SimoneDC: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<SimoneDC> in genere lo scrivo sempre, my bad
<krabador> SimoneDC, controlla i caratteri dell'espressione
<SimoneDC> Provo ad aprire il programma "automation" con wine, su lubuntu, ma quando lo eseguo non succede nulla, allora ho pensato di farlo partire da terminale ed ecco l'errore : bash: errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "("
<krabador> SimoneDC, wine è "una storia infinita"
<krabador> !wine | SimoneDC
<ubot-it> SimoneDC: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<krabador> controlla sulla appdb che hanno sul loro sito
<krabador> e chiedi in #winehq
<SimoneDC> guarda io nei caratteri l'unica parentesi che trovo è quella della cartella "program Files (x86)
<SimoneDC> ok grazie
<Beppe88> Buongiorno a tutti, sono un possessore di un Asus eepc 1011px, processore Intel Atom N70 1,2 Ghz quad core con 1 gb  di ram e stanco della lentezza di windows ho seguito il consiglio di un amico passando a Linux
<calimero_82> ciao Beppe88
<Beppe88> ora in tutte le versioni installate (Linux mint, Ubuntu, xbuntu, Lubunto) ho riscontrato sempre lo stesso problema, ovvero che dopo il primo riavvio il puntatore del mouse rimane bloccato
<Beppe88> riscontro inoltre problemi anche nella testiera quando devo cancellare delle lettere, qualcuno saprebbe cortesemente aiutarmi?
<Beppe88> Ciao Climero 82
<Beppe88> che sia un problema di driver video?
<glpiana> Beppe88, provando il sistema da cd/usb invece il problema non si pone?
<Beppe88> no non si pone
<Beppe88> anzi avviandolo da chiavetta gira molto bene
<Beppe88> solo Linux Mint 17.4 mi dava problemi anche in chiavetta
<glpiana> Beppe88, durante l'installazione metti la spunta all'ottenimento degli aggiornamenti?
<Beppe88> ho provato in uno a metterla e in un altro a non metterla
<Beppe88> ma il problema si presentava ugualmente
<glpiana> Beppe88, e l'uno e l'altro sarebbero?
<Beppe88> sempre su Lubuntu, l'ho installato e poi ri installato
<glpiana> Beppe88, il mouse che non va è il touchpad?
<Beppe88> esattamente
<glpiana> Beppe88, e hai provato un mouse usb?
<Beppe88> rimane il cursore bloccato al centro dello schermo
<Beppe88> no  a dire il vero non ho provato perchè non ne ho uno a disposizione
<glpiana> Beppe88, controlla nel bios se hai una opzione boot booster e se è attiva
<Beppe88> ok ora guardo glpiana..intanto ti ringrazio
<Beppe88> dove trovo l'opzione?
<Beppe88> su boot settings trovo solo:
<Beppe88> Boot device priority
<Beppe88> Boot settings configuration
<glpiana> Beppe88, non credo sia in quella sezione
<Beppe88> ah ok
<Beppe88> non riesco a trovarlo
<glpiana> Beppe88, leggo che bisogna andare nella sezione BOOT e lì c'è BOOT BOOSTER
<SimoneDC> hai provato a vedere se hai qualche problema di compatibilità coi driver del touchpad? magari attaccando un mouse usb
<Beppe88> si si grazie ho visto..cmq no non ho quella voce
<glpiana> SimoneDC, non ha un mouse usb
<Beppe88> eh infatti Simone :(
<Beppe88> un amico ritiene si tratti di un problema inerente ai driver
<glpiana> Beppe88, quindi la tua schermata sotto boot non è così? http://www.notebookreview.com/assets/28015.jpg
<Beppe88> si è cosi ma manca l'ultima voce
<Beppe88> ovvero quella del boot booster
<glpiana> ok
<Beppe88> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/zwIqCutgT8GKn9witqTQ
<Beppe88> questa è la schermata glpiana
<glpiana> Beppe88, quella è la schermata Exit. devi guardare la schermata Boot
<Beppe88> scusa ho postato la foto sbagliata
<glpiana> Beppe88, ma se dici che quella voce non c'è ti credo :D
<Beppe88> ahahahaha
<Beppe88> gl piana eccola https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/cMrWPWCVTamqGyojmVQA
<glpiana> Beppe88, la cosa più semplice sarebbe anzitutto vedere se un mouse usb funziona. hai detto che non ne hai. non riesci a recuperarne uno, a fartelo prestare?
<Beppe88> si volendo posso recuperarlo quando rientro a lavoro oggi
<glpiana> Beppe88, intanto, sotto boot settings configuration cosa vedi?
<calimero_82> hai il mio stesso bios Beppe88
<Beppe88> vedo solo Quiet Boot
<Beppe88> ed è in ENABLED
<Beppe88> perdonatemi se sono poco efferato in materia
<glpiana> Beppe88, è attivato o disattivato?
<Beppe88> penso attivato..c'è scritto enabled
<glpiana> Beppe88, prova a disabilitarlo e vedi se cambia qualcosa. se no ncambia nulla riabilitalo
<Beppe88> ok
<Beppe88> Ora magicamente funziona il mouse :) :)
<glpiana> bene
<Beppe88> grandissimo glpiana!
<Beppe88> dici che fosse stato lì il problema?
<glpiana> immagino di sì. se vuoi toglierti il dubbio riabilita l'opzione e vedi cosa fa
<Beppe88> nooo niente da fare..l'ho riavviato e si è bloccato nuovamente
<krabador> quiet boot che freeza mouse
<Beppe88> proverò con il mouse esterno
<krabador> Beppe88, hai riavviato con quiet boot ripristinato col valore precedente, o con quello cambiato?
<Beppe88> sempre con il quiet boot disabilitato
<Beppe88> ora l'ho riabilitato
<krabador> beh, riavvia un po' di volte disabilitato, vedi se qualche volta in piu' funziona
<Beppe88> ok grazie krabador!
<Beppe88> niente dopo provo a lavoro con il mouse usb
<Beppe88> cmq dite che con il mouse esterno si risolva il problema?
<BradBnD> Salve a tutti :D
<krabador> !ciao | BradBnD
<ubot-it> BradBnD: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<BradBnD> Grazie. u.u Avrei due domande da fare, si può ? :C ( newbie)
<dadexix86> BradBnD, non chiedere se puoi chiedere, chiedi direttamente :)
<BradBnD> Ho installato transmission-daemon ma non scarica xD
<Carlin0> BradBnD, devi installare transmission-gtk
<glpiana> BradBnD, perchè invece del servizio non installi il programma con interfaccia grafica? ti semplifica la vita
<Carlin0> !info transmission-gtk
<ubot-it> transmission-gtk (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client (GTK+ interface). In component main, is optional. Version 2.84-0.2ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 344 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<BradBnD> Perchè lo volevo mettere su un raspberry per comandarlo direttamente da remoto, ma ora provo la versione con l'interfaccia
<max55> salve mi si blocca il pc invio pastebin
<max55> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12877154/
<max55> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12877164/
<Carlin0> max55, e questo sarebbe l'output di cosa ?
<glpiana> max55, solo usando firefox?
<max55> si
<glpiana> max55, hai provato a disabilitare qualsiasi plugin addition eccetera da firefox?
<max55> no
<glpiana> max55, prova e vedi se il problema persiste
<glpiana> potresti anche provare  a creare un nuovo utente sulla tua macchina per vedere se una home pulita risolve la cosa
<max55> o solo 2 plugn attivi
<max55> codec video   e schokweve flash cosa faccio
<Ilyan> ah ragazzi volevo chiederVi un aiuto per un problemino che  mi capita con il tweek di gnome se possibile
<max55> posso pulire la mia home
<Carlin0> max55, prova così chiudi firefox e dai al terminale mv .mozilla .mozilla-old
<Carlin0> max55, prova così chiudi firefox e dai al terminale mv .mozilla .mozilla-old
<max55> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12877232/
<max55> ecco ora cosa mi da
<max55> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12877232/
<max55> carlin0 dicevi devo fare quello che mi hai detto??
<Carlin0> puoi provare max55
<max55> hai visto il pastebin
<max55> cosa fa quel comando??
<Carlin0> ti resetta le impostazioni di firefox
<max55> ok
<Carlin0> per questo va dato con firefox chiuso
<max55> esco e rientro
<BradBnD> OOk
<BradBnD> Mi sento utonto xD
<BradBnD> Ho installato proftpd, ma non riesco a loggare :'D
<Carlin0> !info proftpf
<ubot-it> Package proftpf does not exist in vivid
<max55> ho dato il comando
<max55> ho perso tutti i preferiti
<Carlin0> BradBnD, dove lo hai preso ?
<max55> li posso recuperare??
<BradBnD> sudo apt-get install proftpd
<Carlin0> max55, puoi recuperarli ... se visualizzi le cartelle nascoste sono nella cartella .mozilla-old
<Carlin0> !info proftpd
<ubot-it> Package proftpd does not exist in vivid
<max55> come  faccio
<Carlin0> dal gestore file max55
<Carlin0> max55, ma a parte quello ha risolto o no ?
<max55> e li posso importare
<max55> adesso sembra che va
<BradBnD> Da raspbian lo dava disponibile (?)
<max55> lo provo e vi dico
<Carlin0> BradBnD, qui si da supporto a ubuntu non ad altro
<BradBnD> Lo so, però provo comunque a chiedere qui perchè in inglese mi viene ancora più difficile e non saprei dove andare :C
<Giovanni> Buongiorno, volevo sapere se potevo installare ubuntu su un pc EEEboxb202
<max55> mia moglie mi ammazza
<max55> le pasw aiutatemi a recuperarle
<Carlin0> Giovanni, che cpu ha e quanta ram ?
<Giovanni> Più che altro volevo sapere per i driver come fare. Ora ti passo i dati del pc
<max55> posso mettere quello di prima
<Giovanni> 1016mb RAM
<max55> carlin0
<Carlin0> max55, se vuoi rimettere tutto come era basta che fai operazione inversa , chiudi firefox e dai mv .mozilla-old .mozilla
<Carlin0> ma riavrai anche i problemi di prima
<Giovanni> cpu INTEL N270 1.60GHz
<Giovanni> (2 cpu)
<Carlin0> Giovanni, se la cpu è quella non ha 2 core ma uno solo e su quel pc al massimo puoi mettere lubuntu
<Giovanni> link per favore
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Giovanni> e per i driver come fare?
<Carlin0> che driver ?
<Giovanni> scheda video, audio, wi fi ecc...
<max55> non mi ritorna carlin0
<Carlin0> sudio viene riconosciuto inn automatico e per la maggior parte dei casi anche il wifi e il video
<max55> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12877305/
<Carlin0> max55, sbagli comando forse
<max55> inviato paste
<Giovanni> @carlin0 non ho capito per favore potresti ripetere grazie
<Carlin0> Giovanni, in linea di massima dovrebbe essere tutto riconosciuto
<Giovanni> Appena installo giusto?
<BradBnD> in ogni caso grazie mille per l'aiuto u.u
<Carlin0> max55, al primo comando ha accettato senza errori quindi è andato
<max55> per ritornare  a quello di prima
<Carlin0> Giovanni, inoltre quando avvii il cd di installazione c'è l'opzione prova senza installare e con quella verifichi il tutto
<Carlin0> max55, l'hai già fatto
<max55> si ma le pasw e i preferiti non ci sono
<Carlin0> hai chiuso e riaperto ff ?
<Giovanni> ok grazie :)
<max55> si
<max55> lo rifaccio
<Carlin0> inutile max55 hai già fatto
<max55> e quindi
<Carlin0> e quindi dovresti essere a posto , sempre che tu abbia dato i comandi con firefox chiuso
<max55> perche
<max55> si era chiuso
<max55> riprovo
<wilde> buon pomeriggio
<wilde> sono qui con un piccolo(spero) problema
<wilde> ho ubuntu (gnome) su un mac 4.1
<wilde> la wi fi si connette ma solo a una rete vicina,non vede altre reti
<wilde> ho disintallato il driver broadcom e installato il b43firmware
<wilde> il problema permane
<max55> ho perso tuttto??
<max55> non pèosso recuperarli??
<max55> non ci sono piu
<wilde> non mi abilita la posizione e alla richiesta di impostazioni wifi mi dice che l'esecuzione  processo figlio di gnome-control-center    non riuscita(file o directory inesistente)
<Carlin0> wilde, sudo iwlist scan
<max55> carlin0 non c lo piu posso recuperarle??
<wilde> ho installato tutti i pacchetti gnome.control-center e gnome-packageit da synaptic
<Carlin0> wilde, metti il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> max55, le hai già rinominate ...
<wilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12877390/
<max55> ma non ci sono
<max55> le pasww
<max55> come mai
<Carlin0> wilde, questa è la rete del vicino ?  Telecom-61294532
<Carlin0> max io non posso sapere cosa hai fatto
<max55> ho dato quel comando
<wilde> la mia,del vicino non la vede
<max55> old
<wilde> io ho smanettato giorni fa con il firmware isight...
<max55> mv .mozilla-old .mozilla
<Carlin0> wilde, e perchè vorresti vedere la rete del vicino ?
<max55> possiamo passare a laltro e poi rifarlo??
<wilde> perchè il pc non è mio è di una che sta in montagna e condivide una wifi
<wilde> caspiterina,con il mio ubuntu su un acer gli va e ora non va
<wilde> con questo
<Carlin0> wilde, non credo ci sia molto da fare a parte provare a cambiare canale di trasmissione dal router
<wilde> ma poi perchè non vede le altre reti?
<wilde> e gliel'ho detto,ma il router non è suo e i padroni ne sanno meno che niente
<wilde> gliela vede,dice,ma la connessione cade
<wilde> probabilmente il segnale è debole
<Carlin0> infatti
<wilde> però io che condivido,all'occorrenza,una connessione col vicino del 5 piano,almeno vederla
<wilde> eh vabbè,intanto vuole usare il pc fuori ad esempio?
<wilde> vorrei capire dov'è il problema?
<wilde> da premettere che la wifi funziona con entrambe i firmware
<wilde> ho inserito una chiavetta wireless,d-link,e da li mi vede tutte le reti
<wilde> perchè il pc no?
<Carlin0> funziona ma magari non in maniera ottimale
<wilde> funziona benissimo
<Carlin0> se funziona benissimo sei a posto
<wilde> mi sono connessa al vicino,che ha fast web che è l'unica a dar problemi ogni tanto,infatti faccio prove anche sul suo medm
<wilde> non sono a posto,lei vuole le porte usb libere
<wilde> inoltre anche se disattivo la connessione wifi del pc,ogni volta che trova la rete wi fi vicino disconnette la chiavetta
<wilde> cioè no,si connette per prima
<max55> carlin0 ce un altro modo per recuperare le pasw fi firefox
<max55> non me li da piu
<wilde> insomma su,si sa che chi gira trova reti wi fi libere e vuole avere l'opportunità di sfruttarle,perchè non vede le altre reti?
<wilde> è la prima volta che mi capita,maledetto mac
<wilde> il sistema gira una favola...è un peccato
<wilde> aspetto invano o qualche angelo sta cercando una soluzione per me che le ho esaurite tutte?
<Captain_Bruno> Salve a tutti gli utenti on-line; ho appena installato Ubunto e utilizzo la chat per la prima volta !!! ... ho un problema con le prestazioni di Ubunto installato su una vecchia macchina con AMD Athlon
<Captain_Bruno> ho visto che posso installare la derivata Xubuntu che sembrerebbe essere piu' leggera di Ubuntu; vale la pena ? o compro PC nuovo ?
<Carlin0> Captain_Bruno, che cpu e quanta ram ha quel pc
<Captain_Bruno> AMD Athlon (simile al Pentium III del 2004) a 32 bit con 2,0 GB RAM
<Carlin0> serve sapere il modello di cpu ... Captain_Bruno ...
<Carlin0> Captain_Bruno, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<Captain_Bruno> no sto su altro PC con XP Home
<Captain_Bruno> ma sto scaricando Xubuntu dal PC con Ubuntu
<Carlin0> cmq c'è anche lubuntu che è ancora + leggero di xubuntu , essendo un pc del 2004 te lo consiglio
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Captain_Bruno> il problema è che inizialmente avevo provato ad installare Lubuntu .. ma alla fine dell'installazione il processo si bloccava con un problema di diritti di accesso ad un file di log ..
<Captain_Bruno> quindi meglio Lubuntu che Xubuntu ?
<Carlin0> Captain_Bruno, magari la iso era fallata , in quei casi si controlla il md5sum della iso stessa
<Captain_Bruno> ma posso installare Lubuntu da Ubuntu già installato ?
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<Carlin0> devi reinstallare ... fai il dvd o la chiavetta e reinstalli da zero
<Captain_Bruno> ok .. quel passaggio lo avevo skippato .. ma vedo che è necessario
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest32251> buona sera a tutti ! chiedo cortesemente se qualcuno é pratico d' instalazzione con LVM ?o se qualcuno sa come posso ripristinare windows vista dopo avere installato ubuntu con lvm?
<Captain_Bruno> beh grazie a tutti !!
<Guest32251> credete che con bootrepair riuscerei a rispristinare  il boot di windows vista dopo avere installato ubuntu con l'opizione LVM?
<michele993> salve ragazzi, come risolvo questo problemino ? I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<michele993>  clang : Dipende: clang-3.4 (>= 3.4~rc3-1~) ma non sta per essere installato
<michele993> E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<krabador> michele993, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<krabador> michele993, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12877768/
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12877771/
<krabador> michele993, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12877801/
<michele993> mi sono usciti molti "Impossibile recuperare"
<krabador> michele993, l'output completo va nel pastebinit, a meno che tu non l'abbia fatto a mano , omettendo roba, facendo perdere tempo a chi ti legge
<michele993> ho dato il comando che mi hai detto completamente, dovrebbe copiare tutto
<krabador> michele993, sudo apt-get update e fa il pastebin a mano
<krabador> !pastebin | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12877848/
<krabador> michele993, software-properties-gtk , cambia server dei repositories, seleziona "altro" e successivamente italia, con il server con garr
<krabador> chiudi correttamente , sudo ap-get update e pastebin
<michele993> qual'è il server garr
<michele993> ne tengo spuntati 4  in alto e poi altri giù
<krabador> michele993, il server
<krabador> non il tipo di repo
<krabador> il menu a tendina "scarica da"
<michele993> ubuntu.mirrir.garr.it
<michele993> mirror*
<michele993> non va
<michele993> mi dice controllare la connessione a internet
<krabador> michele993, seleziona il server
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> torna nel terminale
<krabador> manda il comando
<krabador> e mandami il pastebin per favore
<michele993> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> non è corretto
<michele993> http://www.pasteall.org/61806
<krabador> michele993, non litigare coi siti
<krabador> basta soltanto mandare il link pastebin giusto
<michele993> si sorry
<krabador> michele993, usi ubuntu da abbastanza da sapere almeno quello , no?
<krabador> hai bisogno di ulteriori chiarimenti sul pastebin?
<krabador> chiedi pure tranquillamente se è cosi'.
<michele993> che differenza fa se ti mando un'altro sito
<krabador> che perdi tempo
<krabador> e lo fai perdere a me
<michele993> lo tenevo già aperto
<krabador> cambia ulteriomente server, imposta quelli internazionali, e ripeti la stessa operazione
<michele993> mi dici il server
<michele993> mirrors.ubuntu.com?
<krabador> michele993, ce l'hai nel menu a tendina
<michele993> server principale?
<krabador> server principale
<michele993> fatto
<michele993> tutto ok
<krabador> pastebin di apt-get
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12878074/
<krabador> michele993, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12878079/
<EveryNight> !help dove posso trovare la guida per l'installazione di wubi?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EveryNight> dove posso trovare la guida per l'installazione di wubi?
<EveryNight> !help installation wubi
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> EveryNight, evitalo wubi
<krabador> da solo problemi
<EveryNight> krabador: O.o no oramai lo prendo
<krabador> EveryNight, riversa su installazione reale
<krabador> EveryNight, ok martellati pure in faccia da solo
<krabador> non se ne fa assistenza qui
<krabador> michele993, dpkg -l | grep clang | pastebint
<krabador> michele993, dpkg -l | grep clang | pastebinit
<krabador> solo il secondo, per favore
<michele993> ok
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12878098/
<krabador> Guest32251, il boot di win vista lo puoi riottenere utilizzando le procedure descritte nella documentazione microsoft
<Guest32251> grazie mille krabador
<krabador> risolto il problema con i repo, hai clang 3.5, probabilmente stai cercando di installare qualcosa che vuole esclusivamente clang 3.4
<michele993> probabile
<michele993> ti posto il codice?
<krabador> no, posta il comando completo con il risultato, del terminale
<krabador> in pastebin
<michele993> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12878134/
<krabador> senti , perchè hai clang , in mezzo alla lista dei pacchetti quando ce l'hai già installato ?
<michele993> ho copiato il comando da una guida
<michele993> xD
<krabador> non c'è niente da ridere
<krabador> fare il macaco con "le guide" porta solo a cose del genere
<michele993> quindi levo clang dal codice
<krabador> puoi fare qualcosa di meglio
<krabador> ma vediamo se sei un punta e clicca compulsivo
<krabador> o un utente che cerca di imparare
<michele993> ho tolto clang dal codice
<michele993> ed è andato
<michele993> :)
<krabador> bene, sei un punta e clicca compulsivo
<krabador> in bocca al lupo michele993
<michele993> che avrei dovuto fare?
<michele993> mi ha comunque installato dei pacchetti che non avevo
<krabador> qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12878134/ ci sono dei messaggi molto chiari, su qualcos'altro che avresti potuto togliere
<michele993> vabbè dai alla fine era clang che bloccava tutto
<michele993> XD
<krabador> spero che tu non sia di quegli utenti che hanno problemi fisici gravi, che compromettono la lettura,e l'assimilazione di cio' che si legge, a tal punto che la evitano a prescindere
<krabador> te l'ho detto michele993 , in bocca al lupo
<michele993> crepi
<krabador> un ora esatta , ed era tutto sotto i tuoi occhi
<michele993> sono un tipo distratto che ci vuoi fare
<michele993> c'è chi è arrogante, chi è presuntuoso... io sono distratto
<krabador> ci sono sistemi piu' indicati di ubuntu per i distratti
<krabador> ti invito ad informarti
<michele993> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12878210/
<krabador> michele993, consulta la documentazione di cio' che stai provando a compilare. Distrattamente , non hai fatto caso che questo canale è adibito al supporto tecnico del sistema operativo, non all'help desk linux generico
<krabador> !chat | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<michele993> xD
<michele993> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12878284/
<cristian_c> michele993: krabador è uscito
<michele993> ah mannaggia, volevo farlo incazzare un altro po
<cristian_c> michele993: e lo confessi così candidamente?
<michele993> si
<cristian_c> michele993: guarda che se poi lo fanno a te ti arrabbi e offendi come hai fatto l'altro giorno in -chat
<cristian_c> michele993: a proposito , come va Latex?
<michele993> inizia sempre lui
<michele993> tutt ok
<michele993> ho installato texmaker
<cristian_c> michele993: oh, naturalmente sei loggato come root
<cristian_c> poi fai casini e ti domandi il motivo
<cristian_c> Refusing to run with the root privileges.
<michele993> eh percio
<michele993> ho fatto sudo su
<cristian_c> pure il software ha più giudizio di te :P
<michele993> anche senza privilegi esce quella scritta
<cristian_c> michele993: mmmm, vediamo
<cristian_c> !paste | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12878357/
<cristian_c> michele993: non vedo il messaggio 'refusing bla bla bla....'
<cristian_c> ergo...
<michele993> non va comunque
<michele993> xD
<cristian_c> michele993: access denied è dovuto al fatto che hai fatto casini
<michele993> O.o
<cristian_c> michele993: è la prima volta che ti logghi come root?
<michele993> già fatto altre volte
<cristian_c> ecco...
<cristian_c> michele993: vuoi sviluppare giochi con unreal?
<michele993> si
<cristian_c> Guest33273: fai un bel clean della cartella dei sorgenti
<cristian_c> e intendo: make clean
<cristian_c> ovvero della cartella UnrealEngine
<michele993> O.o parli con me o guest33273
<cristian_c> michele993: fatto questo sistemi il casino dei permessi in tale directory
<cristian_c> my bad
<cristian_c> michele993: con te
<michele993> mi dai il comando?
<cristian_c> 'e intendo: make clean'
<michele993> ho dato make clean
<cristian_c> michele993: a parte che c'è scritto nel makefile
<cristian_c> quale argomento utilizzare per ottenere il clean totale
<cristian_c> !paste | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michele993> michele@michele-K53SC:~/UnrealEngine$ make clean
<michele993> make: ***  Nessuna regola per generare l'obiettivo "clean".  Arresto.
<cristian_c> michele993: posta ik makefile
<cristian_c> il
<michele993> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12878415/
<cristian_c> interessante , non vedo un clean nei arget, nulla con cui ripristinare i sorgenti
<cristian_c> michele993: riesci a cancellare UnrealEngine e riscaricarla?
<michele993> si
<michele993> è una cosa lunga però
<cristian_c> michele993: ok, sperando cne non siano tanti megabyte
<michele993> questa è la guida https://wiki.unrealengine.com/Building_On_Linux
<cristian_c> michele993: ho capito , però hai sminchiato i permessi
<michele993> cancello la cartella unreal engine
<michele993> nella home e rifaccio la guida da capo
<cristian_c> cd UnrealEngine
<cristian_c> $ ./Setup.sh
<cristian_c> $ ./GenerateProjectFiles.sh
<cristian_c> michele993: quindi avevi lanciato anche i due script
<michele993> sisi
<michele993> se li rifaccio vanno più velocemente
<cristian_c> michele993: allora, ascolta bene, appena riscarichi tutto l'engine, non loggarti come root
<cristian_c> ma lancia i comandi da utente
<cristian_c> senza sudo
<michele993> ok
<michele993> quindi cancello solo la cartella unreal engine
<michele993> e rifaccio tutto
<cristian_c> michele993: sì
<cristian_c> michele993: se ci sono problemi mentre digiti i comandi, fai un salto qua
<michele993> ok sperando di non trovare krabrador
<michele993> xD
<cristian_c> kiler: beh, prima di tutto devi scaricarlo
<cristian_c> kiler: che pc hai?
<kiler> ok
<kiler> hp
<kiler> pvilion
<kiler> ...
<cristian_c> !enter | kiler
<ubot-it> kiler: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<kiler> ok
<cristian_c> kiler: esistono pavilion di tutti i tipi
<cristian_c> kiler: puoi dare maggiori informazioni sulla scheda tecnica?
<kiler> hp pavilion 15-p127nl
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ah, ok, un intel core i5 haswell con scheda grafica intel hd4400
<cristian_c> e nvidia 840m
<kiler> no
<kiler> nvidia 720
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> allora ci devono essere più sku
<cristian_c> vedo da più parti che risulta com 840
<kiler> aspetta alle volte ricordo male io
<cristian_c> kiler: hard disk da 1 TB?
<cristian_c> kiler: comunque, relativamente recente
<kiler> si
<cristian_c> !ubuntu | kiler
<ubot-it> kiler: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> kiler: puoi scaricare tranquillamente la versione standard
<cristian_c> kiler: masterizzala su dvd o crea l'installer tramite universal usb installer
<cristian_c> kiler: fin dove hai letto?
<kiler> io lo istallo
<kiler> e poi dopo che lo istallo
<cristian_c> kiler: ok, ma fin dove hai letto?
<cristian_c> kiler: puoi scaricare tranquillamente la versione standard
<kiler> cosa?
<cristian_c> kiler: masterizzala su dvd o crea l'installer tramite universal usb installer
<kiler> da dove?
<kiler> io ho usato l'helper
<kiler> del cd
<cristian_c> !ubuntu | kiler
<ubot-it> kiler: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> kiler: una volta masterizzata, imposta il boot dal bios
<cristian_c> in modo che venga data priorità al dvd, quando accendi il pc
<kiler> ok
<cristian_c> kiler: a un certo punto, scegli 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<cristian_c> fai un giro in live e vedi come va e se va tutto
<cristian_c> kiler: se è ok, fai partire l'installazione
<kiler> ok
<cristian_c> scegliendo 'installa accanto a windows'
<cristian_c> kiler: un'unica accortezza
<cristian_c> kiler: una volta installato, occhio al problema della doppia gpu
<kiler> ok
<kiler> grazie
<cristian_c> kiler: hai due schede grafiche: una intel e l'altra nvidia
<kiler> ok grazie mille
<cristian_c> kiler: se installi i driver proprietari nvidia dovresti poter avere la possibilità di gestire al meglio una delle due
<cristian_c> disattivando quella che non ti serve
<cristian_c> kiler: se ci sono problemi, non farti problemi
<kiler> ok
<cristian_c> a tornare qui
<kiler> troppo gentile
<Ilyan> ragazzi una domanda per favore: Come posso montare una partizione all'avvio?  Uso ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Ilyan> ho provato a cercare delle guide ma non ho trovato quello che fa per me :/
<cristian_c> Ilyan: che partizione?
<Ilyan> un ntfs
<cristian_c> Ilyan: appartenente a....
<Ilyan> la feci su windows
<Ilyan> è su /dev/sda9
<Ilyan> scusami se non ho capito il senso della domanda :p
<cristian_c> Ilyan: sullo stesso hard disk, quindi
<Ilyan> si
<cristian_c> !fstab | Ilyan
<ubot-it> Ilyan: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<Ilyan> si ma non ho trovato il modo per montarla automaticamente all'avvio
<Ilyan> provo mount -a ma nn la monta
<cristian_c> Ilyan: ma almeno hai letto?
<Ilyan> certo
<cristian_c> Ilyan: mount non serve per montarla automaticamente all'avvio
<cristian_c> Ilyan: inoltre, si monta senza usare la riga di comando, all'occorrenza
<cristian_c> direttamente dal file manager
<Ilyan> non c'e' l'opzione ho provato a seguire una guida ma non sono riuscito a trovare la dicitura monta all'avvio
<cristian_c> 'a seguire una guida'
<cristian_c> tranne quella linkata
<cristian_c> Ilyan: non stavo parlando del montaggio all'avvio di sistema
<cristian_c> Ilyan: riesci a montarla manualmente, comunque?
<Ilyan> certo
<cristian_c> ottimo
<Ilyan> non ho problemi su quello, volevo solo farla montare automaticamente all'avvio di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Ilyan: per l'avvio automatico non ti serve mount, basta editare lo fstab
<Ilyan> giusto per capire come si fa
<cristian_c> Ilyan: per l'avvio automatico non ti serve mount, basta editare lo fstab
<cristian_c> Ilyan: esattamente come spiegato nella guida linkata
<Ilyan> ti ringrazio, riprovo a farlo anche se ci avevo provato ieri, forse ho sbagliato a vedere qualcosa
<Ilyan> grazie ancora
<cristian_c> Ilyan: se ci sono problemi
<cristian_c> nell'esecuzione della guida, esponili
<Ilyan> ok
<Ilyan> grazie cristian_c
<GiuseppeClava98> Buonasera
<GiuseppeClava98> posso chiedere qualche info?
<GiuseppeClava98> E' piuttosto importante
<GiuseppeClava98> Qualcuno risponda xD
<GiuseppeClava98> Pleaseee
<cristian_c> !pazienza | GiuseppeClava98
<ubot-it> GiuseppeClava98: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> GiuseppeClava98: che non siamo al mercato
<GiuseppeClava98> Senza dubbio, ma se non chiedo no penso che avrò risposte :p
<GiuseppeClava98> non*
<cristian_c> !chiedi | GiuseppeClava98
<ubot-it> GiuseppeClava98: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> GiuseppeClava98: e infatti hai solo chiesto di chiedere, invece che chiedere e basta
<GiuseppeClava98> Allora, ho un PC con windows XP con 320mb di ram e 20gb di memoria, se metto XUBUNTU come gira? perdo tutti i dati?
<GiuseppeClava98> E' un portatile del 2001 che mi è stato "regalato" da un mio parente e vorrei che fosse stabile con un OS diverso da XP visto che monta una versione Lite e lenta
<cristian_c> GiuseppeClava98: aumenta la ram a quel pc, se non vuoi usarlo come pezzo da esposizione
<cristian_c> almeno 512 MB
<GiuseppeClava98> Come si fa? D:
<cristian_c> GiuseppeClava98: a montarla?
<GiuseppeClava98> ceh dovrei smontare il portatile?
<cristian_c> non è che sia un'operazione così complicata aprire uno sportellino e inserirla nello slot
<GiuseppeClava98> Forse per me si xD
<cristian_c> GiuseppeClava98: e allora meglio che non fai niente
<cristian_c> se ti da tanto pensiero
<cristian_c> GiuseppeClava98: e immagino che il consumo di tale macchina non tuteli neanche l'ambiente
<GiuseppeClava98> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/JJpoJ6zvSVqoqvMNthKt
<GiuseppeClava98> il pc in questione è questo... quindi non conviene mettere xubuntu? zero proprio?
<GiuseppeClava98> Altrimenti potrei mettere Lubuntu... richiede processore pentium II ( io ho pentium III) e 128mb di ram
<cristian_c> GiuseppeClava98: per non avere un chiodo, aumenta la ram a 512 MB
<cristian_c> GiuseppeClava98: ma che ci devi fare co sto pc?
<cecchini> Q
<GiuseppeClava98> youtube, navigazione in generale e fare qualche documento per la scuola..
<cristian_c> GiuseppeClava98: pensi davvero di poter guardare youtube con 320 MB di ram?
<cristian_c> O.o
<cecchini> GiuseppeClava98, infatti, you tube non gli parte proprio
<cristian_c> su browser esosi di risorse
<GiuseppeClava98> al momento youtube si vede, basta far caricare prima il video e va bene :/
<cristian_c> GiuseppeClava98: su xp
<cristian_c> lite
<cristian_c> ...
<GiuseppeClava98> Si xD
<GiuseppeClava98> e se aumentassi la RAM con readyboost di windows? ceh uso una pennetta come RAM... sto vedendo un video che mostra come fare
<cristian_c> GiuseppeClava98: che domande.... se non hai il buonsenso di considerare l'utilizzo di pc che non abbiano la tua stessa età, figuriamoci se prendi in considerazione l'idea di migliorare le specifiche in modo quantomeno dignitoso
<cristian_c> GiuseppeClava98: caccia li sordi
<cristian_c> GiuseppeClava98: che lo scopo di questo canale non è riparare rottami gratis
<GiuseppeClava98> No infatti io ho chiesto se mi conveniva, che poi siamo andati su un altro argomento è un'altra cosa.
<cristian_c> GiuseppeClava98: il consiglio è di fare un upgrade della ram e provare lubuntu
<cristian_c> non ho altri consigli
<GiuseppeClava98> Perfetto, ti ringrazio!
<cristian_c> GiuseppeClava98: altre soluzioni puoi praticarle per conto tuo e non qui
<GiuseppeClava98> Infatti non ho chiesto ad altri di praticarle, siamo andati su un'altra parte del discorso, abbiamo terminato e ti ringrazio dei consigli!
<cristian_c> GiuseppeClava98: salutami il tuo quasi-coetaneo
<GiuseppeClava98> Onorato
<pippopippo> vorrei un consiglio su la distribuzione linux da usare?
<Carlin0> pippopippo, ti abbiamo chiesto info sul tuo pc ma non hai risposto
<pippopippo> ok scusa
<Carlin0> cpu e ram
<pippopippo> è un assemblato economico nuovo
<cristian_c> pippopippo: non basta come info
<pippopippo> ASRock Q1900M Intel Quad-Core Celeron Processor J1900 con 4gb di ram
<cristian_c> e ram?
<Carlin0> pippopippo, puoi installare cosa vuoi con quel pc
<pippopippo> io non ne so nulla di linx, vorrei qualcosa il piu possibile simile a windows
<pippopippo> linux mint cinnamon potrebbe essere una buona scelta?
<Carlin0> pippopippo, linux non è windows ... pianpiano imparerai ad usarlo
<Carlin0> pippopippo, qui non ci interessiamo a mint qui si fa supporto SOLO a ubuntu
<Carlin0> !mint
<ubot-it> Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<pippopippo> ok chiedevo solo perchè sapevo che era un derivato..
<Carlin0> derivata si ma non ufficiale
<Carlin0> !derivate | pippopippo
<ubot-it> pippopippo: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Carlin0> le derivate ufficiali le puoi vedere in quel link
<cristian_c> pippopippo: una premessa: linux non è windows
<Carlin0> quelle hanno supporto qui il resto no
<cristian_c> e funziona in modo un pochetto diverso
<cristian_c> pippopippo: nel senso, che spesso le cose richiedono una conoscenza quantomeno basilare del pc
<cristian_c> o almeno la lettura di un po' di documetq
<cristian_c> documentazione, per evitare danni al sistema
<pippopippo> ok
<pippopippo> io sono un utente sia mac che windows ma volevo provare linux per vedere com'era
<pippopippo> ero indeciso tra kubuntu e mint
<pippopippo> intanto grazie
<Carlin0> pippopippo, se installi ubuntu o derivate ufficiali qui troverai supporto diversamente dovrai rivolgerti altrove , mi spiace
<cristian_c> pippopippo: prova in live e vedi come va
<pippopippo> ok grazie
<cristian_c> !usbwin | pippopippo
<ubot-it> pippopippo: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> !iso | pippopippo
<ubot-it> pippopippo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pippopippo> grazie
<cristian_c> Ilyan: hai dato un'occhiata alla guida wiki?
<ercopoli> Ho kubuntu 15.04 però non funziona il portafoglio password kde manager
<ercopoli> come l'avvio si blocca e ogni volta che accendo il pc compare la finestra del kde wallet manager con la richiesta di password
<Carlin0> ercopoli, kubuntu 15.04 ha kde 5 che è abbastanza immaturo
<cristian_c> ercopoli: quando si blocca?
<cristian_c> per il resto kde 5 non è il massimo della stabilifà, potrebbe essere tranquillamente considerato una beta
<ercopoli> si blocca quando avvio kde wallet manager
<cristian_c> ercopoli: ma hai detto che quando l'accendi appare il kde wallet, giusto?
<ercopoli> l'ho disattivato ma ora non riesco a riattivarlo perchè quando l'avvio si blocca  e ogni volta che avvio il pc mi chiede la password
<cristian_c> quindi si blocca all'avvio?
<ercopoli> qualunque password inserisco mi da errore
<cristian_c> che errore?
<ercopoli> di password errata e devo chiudere la finestra
<cristian_c> ercopoli: puoi provare a resettarlo
<ercopoli> come?
<Ilyan> si cristian_c ci sono riuscito
<Ilyan> grazie
<cristian_c> ercopoli: la vedi una directory di nome .kde?
<cristian_c> ercopoli: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22154/how-to-reset-a-password-from-kwallet
<ercopoli> ok...provo con la guida
<cristian_c> ercopoli: non è proprio una guida
<cristian_c> ercopoli: ma in sostanza dicono che occorre rimuovere il portafogli
<cristian_c> eliminando il file indicato nel comando
<ercopoli> non trovo la cartella .kde
<cristian_c> ercopoli: 3
<cristian_c> e le vedi le altre cartelle nascoste'
<ercopoli> ora l'ho trovata e ho eliminato il file kdewallet.kwl
<cristian_c> ok
<ercopoli> provo a riavviare e vedo che succede
<cristian_c> ercopoli: anche se forse era meglio backupparlo
<cristian_c> sarebbe stato meglio
<ercopoli> cambiare la password?
<cristian_c> il bkup del file
<cristian_c> bkup
<ercopoli> ok...posso cmq farlo non l'ho eliminato definitivamente
<ercopoli> ora riavvio e provo
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-21
<carmine> buona  sera
<carmine> ce nessuno??
<steve70> ciao ragazzi ho una piccola urgenza,dunque,sul mio pc ho windows 10 posso istallare ubuntu ? ad un certo punto dell'installazione mi chiede dove voglio metterlo,giusto? e quando riavvio il pc mi chiede se voglio avviarlo con win 10 ho ubuntu?
<glpiana> ola
<gigirock> eh mi si sono aggiornate le lib mir
<gigirock> le lib aerospaziali
<akis24> giggetto sei in supporto .. scio' viaa
<michele993> sale
<michele993> salve*
<michele993> c'è christian _c?
<glpiana> !tizio | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<michele993> so che non c'entra con il canale, però qualcuno mi può aiutare con questo errore ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12884081/
<ExPBoy> lol
<akis24> !chat | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> michele993, hai fatto tutto quello che c'è scritto in precedenza?
<michele993> sisi
<michele993> tutto ok tranne i file di configurazione, che mi dice accesso negato...
<glpiana> senza errori? output sempre puliti?
<glpiana> eh vabbè
<glpiana> michele993, scusa, continuiamo di là, ho sbagliato canale :)
<michele993> ok
<Wolfgang> Buongiorno, laptop con Xubuntu 14.10 e Thunderbird. Ogni qual volta blocco lo schermo uscendo dalla sessione utente il client di posta va in crash obbligandomi a terminarlo da Task Manager per poi poterlo riavviare. Risulta fastidioso perché non ricevo le notifiche delle mail fino a quando non mi accorgo/ricordo del crash. Potete aiutarmi? Grazie
<gigirock> Wolfgang, la posta e' sul server ?
<Wolfgang> gigirock, come lo verifico?
<gigirock> Wolfang, tu tu colleghi al server che si tiene qualche mega di posta, se non hai mai fatto archivi , la posta e' sul server
<gigirock> Wolfgang, dove hai la posta ?
<Wolfgang> gigirock, non sono sicuro di saper rispondere a questa domanda. Ho due account di posta, uno personale e uno lavorativo, entrambi su imap.
<Wolfgang> potrebbe aiutare reinstallare i pacchetti thunderbird sa synaptic?
<Wolfgang> da*
<glpiana> Wolfgang, potrebbe essere più efficace provare a resettare il programma, sempre che prima il programma funzionasse correttamente
<Wolfgang> glpiana, il client ha sempre funzionato perfettamente fino alla scorsa settimana. Non ho fatto nessuna modifica alle impostazioni oltretutto. Posso aggiungere che sul client sono installati i seguenti componenti aggiuntivi: FireTray, Invia Dopo, Lightning, Manually sort Folders
<glpiana> Wolfgang, guardo cosa fare per resettarlo e ti dico
<Wolfgang> glpiana, grazie
<glpiana> Wolfgang, anzitutto chiudi thunderbird
<glpiana> Wolfgang, poi apri il gestore dei file e premi ctrl+h in modo da visualizzare i file nascosti
<glpiana> Wolfgang, cerca la directory .mozilla-thunderbird (dimmi se c'è)
<Wolfgang> glpiana, no. Ho solo .mozzilla e .thunderbird
<Wolfgang> .mozilla*
<glpiana> Wolfgang, allora, seleziona .thunderbird, premi F2 e modifica in .thunderbird_vecchia
<glpiana> Wolfgang, poi entra in .mozilla e guarda se c'è qualche riferimetno a thunderbird
<Wolfgang> glpiana, in .mozilla ci sono solo extensions e firefox
<glpiana> Wolfgang, ok, ora, se hai rinominato .thunderbird, avvia il programma, procedi a configurare l'account, dopodichè vedi come si comporta. magari, visto che di account ne hai due, prova con uno per volta
<Wolfgang> glpiana, provo
<Mattia> salve
<Mattia> ci siete?
<Wolfgang> ho inserito il primo account email, ho bloccato la sessione utente ed il problema è sempre lì
<Wolfgang> ho provato a reinstallare i pacchetti thunderbird, niente da fare. Per escludere che siano problemi del desktop ho cancellato .config/xfce4/, ma ancora niente da fare.
<riccardo> ho caricato ubuntu desktop su penna usb ma non riesco a trovarla sul boot
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> riccardo, spiega meglio per cortesia
<riccardo> entrando  da setup
<riccardo> non trovo la chiavetta
<ExPBoy> riccardo, come hai fatto la chiavetta?
<riccardo> scaricata da download
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<riccardo> download di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> riccardo, ma mica puoi copiare il file iso qulla chiavetta
<ExPBoy> devi masterizzare
<ExPBoy> segui la guida
<riccardo> perchè
<riccardo> dove posso trovare una live da scaricare su penna usb?
<ExPBoy> riccardo, leggi la guida
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<ExPBoy> e 2
<riccardo> ok grazie
<riccardo> l' avevo già letta
<Sebastiano> Salve
<Sebastiano> Ho bisogno di un aiuto per quanto riguarda la formattazione in NTSF di un disco
<glpiana> Wolfgang, ci sei ancora?
<Sebastiano> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Wolfgang> yes, forse ho risolto
<Sebastiano> Praticamente,ho installato Linux sul pc della madre di un mio amico perchè si lamentava della lentezza di windows,e pensando lo utilizzasse solo per navigare ho installato Lubuntu 15.04
<Sebastiano> Però adesso vuole tornare a Windows
<ExPBoy> Sebastiano, potevi farlo provare da live
<Sebastiano> Inserendo il disco di installazione a Windows,mi dice che non è possibile installarlo in una partizione non NTSF
<ExPBoy> ora devi avere la partizione di ripristino o un supporto di installazione
<Sebastiano> Il problema adesso è questo
<glpiana> Sebastiano, da livecd di ubuntu/lubuntu, apri il gestore dei dischi, togli le partizioni di lubuntu e creane una formattata in ntfs
<ExPBoy> usa gparted per formattare in ntfs
<ExPBoy> ecco in stereo
<ExPBoy> :)
<Sebastiano> ExPBoy ho già provato,ma quando smonto la partizione mi dice che non è possibile farlo poichè ci sono altre partizioni che utilizzano lo stesso mount
<ExPBoy> si ma ti è stato detto di usare una live
<glpiana> Sebastiano, da live
<ExPBoy> eh
<Sebastiano> Ho masterizzato GParted live su un cd,ma quando lo inserisco e riavvio il pc , avviandolo, mi rimane in una schermata nera mostrando una serie di errori per poi non fare più nulla,costringendomi a spegnere il pc manualmente
<Sebastiano> Mi apre la schermata blu con i CD sullo sfondo,ma avviando "GParted Live (Default Settings" mi compare quella schermata nera
<Mrpaga> ciao quando il pc si accende esce la scritta "ACPI PCC probe failed.
<Mrpaga> starting version 219
<glpiana> Sebastiano, usa il cd/usb con cui hai effettuato l'installazione di lubuntu
<glpiana> Mrpaga, poi carica normalmente?
<Mrpaga> si
<Wolfgang> per la cronaca, ho tolto firetray e messo minimize to tray ed il problema sembra essere sparito
<glpiana> Wolfgang, bene
<Sebastiano> glpiana l'ho inserito,adesso cosa dovrei fare?
<glpiana> Mrpaga, dunque, a parte la scritta, quale è il problema?
<glpiana> Sebastiano, tra i programmi c'è gparted
<Mrpaga> nessuno, volevo sapere se c'erano problemi
<Sebastiano> Devo effettuare un'altra installazione di Lubuntu ?
<Wolfgang> grazie gente
<glpiana> Sebastiano, no, devi aprire gparted e fare quello che ti è stato detto sopra
<Sebastiano> Scusami ma sono davvero poco ferrato,ho inserito l'usb di ubuntu e riavviato il pc,adesso mi trovo di fronte alla schermata della selezione della lingua,potresti illustrarmi il prossimo passo?
<Sebastiano> Lubuntu*
<glpiana> Sebastiano, scegli la  lingua e poi scegli di provare lubuntu senza installarlo. una volta caricato cerca tra le applicazioni di sistema "gparted"
<Sebastiano> ACPI PCC probe failed
<glpiana> Sebastiano, avviato gparted, seleziona le partizioni di lubuntu che vuoi eliminare, quinid eliminale. poi nello spazio ricavato crea un partizione e formattala in NTFS. applica le modifiche e aspetta che termini. dopodichè spegni tutto, riavvia col media di installazione di windows
<Sebastiano> Ah no,tutto okay,si è avviato normalmente
<Sebastiano> Perfetto,grazie mille
<Sebastiano> Ti farò sapere se funzionerà
<Sebastiano> Nel frattempo,esiste qualche modo per "onorare" qualche utente?
<glpiana> no
<Sebastiano> Funziona anche se non elimino la partizione? Ho semplicemente formattato /dev/sda1 in NTSF,adesso dovrei poter installare Windows senza problemi?
<glpiana> Sebastiano, in teoria sì. hai solo perso un po' di spazio lasciando la partizione swap
<Sebastiano> Okay,grazie davvero <3
<Sebastiano> Ho solo un'ultima domanda
<Sebastiano> Ho creato una nuova partizione,come la imposto?
<glpiana> Sebastiano, devi specificare il filesystem NTFS. altro non ti serve
<Sebastiano> è un hard disk da 500gb,cosa inserisco nei campi "Free space preceding (MiB)" e "Free space following (MiB)" ?
<glpiana> Sebastiano, niente, deve occupare tutto il disco
<Sebastiano> Okay,aspetto che finiscano le operazioni,grazie ancora :)
<Sam22> Sapete consigliarmi un buon software per registrare audio e video di una videocamera IP di sorveglianza?
<Beppe88> glpiana ho provato ad attaccare il mouse esterno nel netbook
<glpiana> Beppe88, risultato?
<Beppe88> il mouse funziona ma non appena lo scollego rimane nuovamente bloccato
<glpiana> Beppe88, oki, ma almeno puoi mettere mano al sistema
<Beppe88> si si per quello ma non so come fare
<gigirock> Beppe88, ma e' un portatile ?
<Beppe88> è un netbook gigirock
<Beppe88> un Asus eepc 1011px
<glpiana> Beppe88, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/1001P prova a vedere l aparte relativa al touchpad
<Beppe88> con un atom N70 da 1.2Ghz quad core e 1Gb di ram
<gigirock> Beppe88, il bios e' aggiornato ?
<Beppe88> grazie glpiana
<Beppe88> gigirock non ne ho proprio idea sai
<gigirock> Beppe88, io ne avevo uno che finche' non aggiornai il bios non funzionava wifi con ubu
<glpiana> Beppe88, non è detto che vada, sia chiaro
<Beppe88> si si certo glpiana ma almeno provo
<Beppe88> io cmq ora ho messo lubuntu
<Sam22> Sapete consigliarmi un buon software per registrare audio e video di una videocamera IP di sorveglianza?
<gigirock> !info zonealarm
<ubot-it> Package zonealarm does not exist in vivid
<gigirock> !chat | Sam22
<ubot-it> Sam22: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubu53> salve ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04
<ubu53> da qualche giorno il touchpad e il mouse danno problemi
<ubu53> in pratica, all'avvio, alcune volte nè il mouse nè il touchpad funzionano correttamente, e questo mi costringe a riavviare
<ubu53> come potrei risolvere questo problema?? Aggiornando alla 15.04 potrebbe risolvere?? Grazie!!
<ubu53> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? Sono disperato :(
<widecurio64> ciao a tutti, volevo sapere come installare i driver grafici per la scheda video integrata intel 945G
<krabador> widecurio64, quelli di base in ubuntu sono quelli della intle
<krabador> intel
<widecurio64> quindi non devo installare assolutamente niente?
<krabador> ubu53, domani esce 15.10, fa un backup, e fa un'installazione pulita
<krabador> widecurio64, niente.
<widecurio64> ok e perché invece non ho la trasparenza nel menu?
<krabador> widecurio64, entri , lo hai fatto spesso, ma non specifichi mai che cosa stai usando
<krabador> ce la puoi fare questa volta?
<widecurio64> ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> widecurio64, ne sono cambiate di cose dal 2005
<krabador> widecurio64, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> widecurio64, glxinfo | grep render | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link prodotto dal secondo
<widecurio64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12886422/
<krabador> widecurio64, hai mai installato cose come compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<widecurio64> quindi?
<krabador> widecurio64, hai mai installato cose come compizconfig-settings-manager ? 17:43
<williepeyote> buonasera gents, qualcuno è a conosienza di un programma tipo wine?
<Liuk> ciao ragazzi, sto provando ad istallare lubuntu su un vecchio pc fisso ma sto incorrendo a molti problemi, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> elenca con precisione le caratteristiche del pc,e versione di lubuntu che stai cercando di installare
<Liuk> è un vecchio amd sempron, 512mb di ram, processore da 1,8ghz mi sembra, lubuntu 15.04
<krabador> scheda grafica?
<Liuk> questo proprio non me lo ricordo, ho modo di vederlo? ho già installato lubuntu cancellando windows ma l'avvio si blocca
<krabador> Liuk, hai modo di vederlo, da un sistema operativo che parte, in live o no, o smontando la macchina
<krabador> Liuk, il supporto di installazione partiva?
<Liuk> sì, ti spiego in breve
<krabador> che è la cosa che si è tenuti a fare quando si entra in questo canale ;)
<Liuk> l'installazione è andata a buon fine ma una volta che provavo ad accendere il pc compariva questo messaggio:
<Liuk> errore ACPI PCC probe failed
<Liuk> e da li non c'era modo di uscire se non riavviando
<krabador> questo puoi ignorarlo
<krabador> il blocco non è dovuto a quell'errore.
<Liuk> così ho riprovato ad installarlo disattivando l'acpi
<krabador> Liuk, hai una schermata tipo questa https://launchintolinux.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/lubuntu151.jpg , in avvio?
<Liuk> sì
<Liuk> se avvio, ora che ho installato senza acpi mi compare:
<Liuk> "0.163858 PNPBIOS fault... attempting recovery
<krabador> in corrispondenza della prima linea, premi il tasto "e" , vai vicino a quiet splash, cancelli entrambe le parole, scrivi nomodeset, assicurandoti di avere uno spazio prima ed uno spazio dopo la parola, premi f10
<Liuk> devo cancellare "quiet splash" ora leggo "q/uiet splash_$vt_handoff"
<Liuk> ?
<krabador> devi cancellare quiet splash
<krabador> puoi anche cancellare vt_handoff
<Liuk> fatto
<krabador> premuto f10 ?
<Liuk> sì
<krabador> vedi cosa fa
<Liuk> (grazie per la pazienza, scusami ma sono proprio un neofita)
<Liuk> sì, il computer ha iniziato a "lavorare" sono comparse varie scritte ed ora si è fermato
<krabador> aspetta un po'
<krabador> riporta qui l'ultima scritta
<krabador> se fai una foto allo schermo è meglio
<Liuk> ok
<Liuk> l'ultima riga è
<krabador> ripeto, se fai una foto dello schermo è meglio
<krabador> !image | Liuk
<ubot-it> Liuk: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Liuk> si può caricare tramite cellulare perché l'unica maniera è fare una foto e mandarla, non posso fare lo screen di quel pc
<Liuk> ?
<krabador> certo che si puo' caricare tramite cell, purchè la carichi nel sito indicato
<krabador> ed incolli qui il link
<Liuk> sto scaricando l'app di imgur su cellulare, grazie per la pazienza
<Liuk> http://imgur.com/plQRkVQ
<krabador> allora Liuk , se hai il cd di installazione, fallo partire, attacca un cavo lan, torna qui
<Liuk> sì, ho avuto questa premura, durante l'installazione il pc era collegato alla lan comunque ripeto l'operazione
<Liuk> sono nel menù del cd di installazione
<krabador> dalla live, puoi caricare questa chat
<krabador> "prova senza installare"
<krabador> dopo aver premuto f2, scelta la lingua
<Liuk> ok
<Liuk> è partito
<Ilyan> salve a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Ilyan
<ubot-it> Ilyan: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Ilyan> ciao krabador :p
<Liuk> sono nella schermata di lubuntu... ora?
<krabador> puoi caricare questa chat
<krabador> apri poi il terminale, digita software-properties-gtk , metti la spunta ai repositories universe e multiverse, chiudi correttamente la finestra
<krabador> torni nel terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> ed incolli qui il link
<Liuk> scusami, son caduto
<Liuk> sono dal pc incriminato ora
<Liuk> come mi devo muovere?
<krabador> <krabador> apri poi il terminale, digita software-properties-gtk , metti la spunta ai repositories universe e multiverse, chiudi correttamente la finestra
<krabador> <krabador> torni nel terminale
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> ed incolli qui il link
<Liuk> ti ringrazio già per la pazienza ma sono esterno a questo modno, come lo apro il terminale? ogni cosa facile per me è nuova e non di facile intuizione
<krabador> Liuk, c'è un menu con i programmi...
<krabador> non è questione che "è tutto nuovo" , non so se mi spiego
<krabador> Liuk, ctrl alt t, se non dovessi proprio trovarlo
<Liuk> sì, stavo cercando ma non trovo "terminale"
<Liuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12887120/
<Liuk> ci sono riuscito :D
<krabador> bravo
<krabador> hai detto 15.04 ?
<Liuk> sì
<Liuk> ho scaricato anche il 14.04.3
<Liuk> ora sto usando quest'ultima versione
<Liuk> sempre di lubuntu
<krabador> Liuk, allora, la scheda grafica non ha driver proprietari supportati , in 14.04.3 ,ed il nouveau incluso li, da un po' di problemi
<Liuk> cosa mi consigli?
<Liuk> un'altra derivata potrebbe funzionare?
<krabador> Liuk, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04.4/release/xubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> prova questa
<Liuk> va bene,grazie mille per l'aiuto.
<Liuk> posso scaricarlo anche ora da questo pc o devo seguire che ho fatto con l'altra istallazione masterizzando l'iso della derivata tramite altro pc su dvd?
<krabador> Liuk, lo puoi fare, ma come masterizzi poi il cd?
<Liuk> non c'è uno strumento per aprire i file iso? in caso contrario seguo l'iter che ho già fatto, se si potesse fare salto il passaggio di masterizzazione
<krabador> Liuk, la iso va masterizzata come indicato
<krabador> !iso | Liuk
<Liuk> va bene grazie
<krabador> !ciao | mario58
<ubot-it> mario58: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<carmine> buona sera a tuti
<carmine> ho un problemino all'avvio di  ubuntu mi fa la schermata nera con tante scritte bianche e ho trovato alcune scritte " fail" in rosso   cosa puo  essere ??
<carmine> comunico  che ubuntu  si  avvia
<cristian_c> carmine: da quanto tempo capita?
<cristian_c> carmine: puoi postare una foto?
<carmine> vediamo da circa una settimana
<carmine> e non  so  come  possa fare
<carmine> aspetta  faccio  foto e   con il cell
<cristian_c> carmine: con una fotocamera?
<carmine> e si appunto allora  riavvio il pc scatto  foto  e poi ritorno  e posto
<carmine> datemi  10 minuti
<carmine> scusate
<carmine> ma  non  riesco a fare la foto
<carmine> ce un modo  per bloccare la schermata e fermare al punto in cui  voglia io
<carmine> mi fa un test iniziale e scorrono tante frasi
<carmine> e non  so  se possa bloccarlo
<cristian_c> carmine: sì
<carmine> e come
<cristian_c> carmine: dovrebbe esserci bloc scorr
<cristian_c> sempre che funzioni in quella fase
<carmine> vediamo un attimo  ho  un portatile della toshiba
<carmine> ho un  tasto  che  ce scritto pause e leggermente  sotto  break
<cristian_c> carmine: sì, pause
<carmine> a bene  allora   ritorno spengo  e provo  sto  tasto
<cristian_c> carmine: ma se è in seconda funziona, servirà anche il tasto fn
<carmine> faccio  foto  e speriamo  che funzioni
<carmine> a ecco
<cristian_c> carmine: dipende dal coloro
<cristian_c> colore
<carmine> no   e scritto  in bianco
<cristian_c> o dal  contrassegno
<carmine> e un  tasto con  due scritte in biuanco
<carmine> solitamente per usare il tasto fn le scritte sono nere e faccio quasi fatica a distinguerle
<carmine> quindi  non dovrei avere problemi
<cristian_c> ok
<carmine> i come back
<dongio99> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-22
<cri> da poco utilizzo ubuntu...volevo sapere se c'è bisogno di istallare un antivirus
<pinariello> salve
<pinariello> non riesco a far funzionare silverlight
<pinariello> ho provato pipelight ma niente
<pinariello> esiste qualche soluzione?
<Guest31567> buon giorno a tutti !
<gigirock> ma c'e' il canale party ?
<gigirock> il canale party e' #ubuntu-it-party , magari nel topic va....
<akis24> lelepuntocom: hai finito per oggi ?
<ExPBoy> lol
<lelepuntocom> ciao, cosa intendi?
<akis24> lelepuntocom: entrare e uscire ..
<lelepuntocom> scusa ma mi stavo spostando e la connessione è andata giù
<lelepuntocom> sto usando ubuntu 15.10 su macbook pro retina 13" 2015 (12,1), sto cercando info su ottimizzazioni per schermi retina con applicazioni come inkscape e sribus che uso abitualmente
<lelepuntocom> ho dovuto ridurre la risoluzione altrimenti le icone sono invidibili
<akis24> lelepuntocom:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<lelepuntocom> si, li ho già visto... magari qualcuno poteva avere qualche suggerimento da condividere...
<lelepuntocom> anche per miglirare le gesture del trackpad
<Carlin0> lelepuntocom, /join #ubuntu-it+1 (per ora non è ancora uscita)
<Bons> salve
<lelepuntocom> ciao
<akis24> !ciao | Bons
<ubot-it> Bons: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Bons> qualcuno di voi ha mai avuto problemi di acpi?
<akis24> !chiedi | Bons
<ubot-it> Bons: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Bons> eh, la domanda l'ho fatta :\ è 1 anno che ho questo problema e ancora non ho risolto nulla nonostante le varie ricerche su google
<akis24> Bons: perfetto allora ecco la risposta  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=689050
<ExPBoy> Bons, si ma non si è capito che problema hai con acpi
<akis24> Bons: non vuole informarci in proposito lo tiene per se
<Bons> acpi pcc probe failed. Il pc raramente si accende, è impossibile spegnerlo (se non da pulsante), dal kernel 3.16 in poi, compreso il 4.2
<akis24> Bons: che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<ExPBoy> Bons, come hai fatto l'installazione?
<Bons> al momento ho la 14.04 con kernel 3.13, non ho problemi di accensione o spegnimento ma la luminosità non funziona e il pc va lento
<ExPBoy> Bons, che pc hai?
<akis24> Bons: hai installato roba estranea ai repo ufficiali ? di che pc si parla caratteristiche ? ram ? cpu ?
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> Bons, ti chiediamo le cose in stereo :P
<akis24> eh sembriamo in commissariato a volte
<lelepuntocom> Qualcuno ha mai fatto un fotolibro con un'applicazione per linux?
<Bons> non c'entra la roba installata, anche la versione live è così (ahimè anche la 15.10). Ho un celeron n2830, scheda video bay trail, 4 gb ram, il pc è uscito nel 2015, bios aggiornato
<ExPBoy> Bons, ok se sai più di noi non hai bisogno di aiuto
<Bons> se uso le varie opzioni acpi nel boot va ancora peggio: non funzionano touchpad e wireless, pc stralento e ventola cpu al massimo
<Carlin0> !chat | lelepuntocom
<ubot-it> lelepuntocom: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lelepuntocom> ok
<Bons> nell'ultima release è uscito un driver aggiuntivo "microcode", non ha cambiato la situazione
<lelepuntocom> stasera release party su questo canale?
<Carlin0> !party
<ubot-it> Il canale ufficiale per aspettare l'uscita della nuova release è #ubuntu-release-party
<lelepuntocom> a stasera allora, grazie e un saluto a tutti
<boban0973> ho bisogno di un esperto per ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chiedi | boban0973
<ubot-it> boban0973: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<boban0973> ok
<neomaxer> salve a tutti
<neomaxer> come faccioa spostare la barra da sopra a sotto?
<neomaxer> quella dove ci sta attività
<boban0973> ho cancellato qualcosa cercando di reinstallare ubuntu 15.04. Adesso mi permette solo di digitare grub. Non parte ne dal cd ne dalla chiavetta
<boban0973> grazie
<Carlin0> boban0973, cosa vuol dire → Adesso mi permette solo di digitare grub.
<akis24> !dettagli | boban0973  neomaxer
<ubot-it> boban0973  neomaxer: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<boban0973> error:non such partition . Entering rescue mode... Grub rescue...
<Carlin0> boban0973, hai uefi ?
<boban0973> mettendo il cd con ubuntu non parte
<boban0973> non lo so
<boban0973> non sono tanto esperto
<Carlin0> ma imposto io bios per farlo partire da cd ?
<boban0973> ho fatto
<boban0973> ma niente
<Carlin0> boban0973, come lo masterizzi il dvd ?
<boban0973> posso digitare qualcosa dove è la scritta
<akis24> boban0973: avevi o hai windows sul pc che versione ?
<boban0973> no
<boban0973> ho cancelllato
<Carlin0> vebbè se manco rispondi ...
<boban0973> scusa
<akis24> boban0973: allora rispondi a [10:48:48] <Carlin0> boban0973, come lo masterizzi il dvd ?
<boban0973> ho masterizzato come un dvd
<Carlin0> !iso | boban0973 segui questa guida
<ubot-it> boban0973 segui questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<boban0973> ho masterizzato come disco per avvio
<boban0973> non disco dati
<boban0973> se pensate a quello
<Carlin0> devi masterizzare "come immagine"
<boban0973> ho provato anche con la chiavetta
<Carlin0> e come l'hai fatta la chiavetta ?
<boban0973> ho messo ubuntu sulla chiavetta
<Carlin0> come
<boban0973> copia ed incolla
<Carlin0> non va , hai ubuntu boban0973 ?
<boban0973> si
<boban0973> sì
<Carlin0> usa il tool "creatore dischi di avvio" per fare la chiavetta
<boban0973> devo scaricare quello
<Carlin0> c'è già ...
<boban0973> sul altro computer?
<boban0973> ho fatto così
<boban0973> già
<boban0973> un paio di volte
<Carlin0> boban0973, mi sa che tu stai trollando ... buon prosieguo
<boban0973> mi prendi in giro? scusa. se ti dico che ho fatto
<boban0973> quel poco che sono capace,lo so fare disco del avvio
<boban0973> grazie
<boban0973> molto gentile
<boban0973> alla fine mi riprendo windows e mai più ubuntu
<akis24> !paga | boban0973
<ubot-it> boban0973: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<boban0973> pago per avere un sistema serio
<akis24> boban0973: quello che decidi di usare come sistema sono affari tuoi a noi niente ne entra e niente ne esce il supporto è fatto da gente che volontariamente ti dedica il suo tempo ....
<akis24> boban0973:  è il discorso si chiude qui .
<boban0973> grazie del aiuto
<boban0973> gentillissimi+
<Lupo> Buongiorno a tutti
<Guest80960> posso chiedere aiuto a qualcuno.?
<Guest80960> grazie... come non detto
<ExPBoy> ?
<Guest80960> ho bisogno di aiuto..
<ExPBoy> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest80960> ops... chiedo scusa
<akis24> Guest80960: se formuli la domanda prima di pranzo è meglio ..
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> prima aveva fretta :)
<Guest80960> sto cercando ci creare un nas personale autocostruito. Scheda madre ASROCK D1800B hard disk wd 2t ram 4gb. carico su chiavetta  ubuntu server 14.04.03 faccio partire l'installazione e mi si pianta costantemente sulla voce " caricare i componenti di installazione da cd" si è verificato un problema nel leggere i dati dal cdrom, verificare che sia il
<Guest80960> persorso corretto e che il cd non sia danneggiato. ho provato in tutte le porte usb e non va. ho reinstallato ubuntu server su chiavetta più volte ma il problema persiste. anche scaricando nuovamente il file iso.  faccio presente che la stessa chiavetta in ogni caso funziona su un pc
<akis24> urca..
<akis24> Guest80960: come hai creato la usb con quale programma ?
<Guest80960> unetbootin
<akis24> Guest80960: sei su windows al momento ?
<Guest80960> adesso si
<akis24> !winusb | Guest80960
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<akis24> !usbwin | Guest80960
<ubot-it> Guest80960: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Guest80960> ci provo
<akis24> Guest80960: usa il programma che ti abbiamo indicato e riprova e dal bios assicurati di impostare come prima periferica di avvio la usb
<Guest80960> sto creando la chiavetta... però è strano... la stessa chiavetta l'ho usata su un pc vergine che avevo per fare una prova ed ha funzionato
<akis24> Guest80960: sistemato il bios ?  usb al primo posto come avvio ?
<Guest80960> certo
<akis24> Guest80960: aspettiamo che riprovi per adesso
<Guest80960> anche perchè essendo un disco da formattare non sarebbe partito nulla non avendo OS installato..
<akis24> Guest80960: hai verificato l'integrita' del file iso scaricato ?
<akis24> !md5sum | Guest80960
<ubot-it> Guest80960: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ExPBoy> se poi sei sicuro che la chiavetta funzioni allora potrebbe essere un problema di hardware non compatibile
<Guest80960> l'iso e la chiavetta sono sicuro funzionino. come dicevo li ho usati ieri per fare prova su pc. e mi si è installato tutto
<ExPBoy> sulla chiavetta saprai bene che non devi mettere la iso ma devi "masterizzarla"
<ExPBoy> verifica bene che il boot sia da usb
<Guest80960> chiedo scusa... ma se l'istallazione è partita, credo che la chiavetta abbia funzionato.. che poi si sia piantata sul problema che ho chiesto credo sia un discorso diverso
<aldo5740g> Salve a tutti :)
<ExPBoy> Guest31567, fai le prove
<ExPBoy> altrimenti è difficile aiutarti
<ExPBoy> se parti convinto che sia tutto ok ... la vedo dura
<aldo5740g> più o meno a che ora è prevista l'uscita ? ^_^
<ExPBoy> aldo5740g, di chi?
<aldo5740g> 15.10 :)
<Guest80960> chiavetta pronta... provo ad installare
<akis24> aldo5740g: di solito esce la sera  ..
<ExPBoy> accompagnata però :)
<aldo5740g> mhhh capisco
<akis24> eh
<aldo5740g> ho letto che ci saranno molte novità :)
<ExPBoy> aldo5740g, non è questo il canale adatto per questi argomenti
<aldo5740g> va bene ,allora scusatemi tanto amici ^_^ vi auguro una buona giornata
<ExPBoy> altrettanto
<Guest80960> al momento sta caricando :-)
<Guest80960> sembra vada :)
<Guest80960> però non mi spiego perche ieri abbia funzionato
<akis24> Guest80960: importante che vada adesso
<Guest80960> chiedo consiglio su altro intanto.Dovendo poi usare da pc la gestione del nas volevo installare una versione light di  Xfce e abilitare vino per comandare con  ultra vnc da win.. ci sono configurazioni particolari da fare.?
<akis24> Guest80960: non saprei di solito non uso versioni server ma troverai le istruzioni sul wiki di ubuntu
<Guest80960> ha caricato... per il momento vi ringrazio di cuore
<akis24> prego
<gabryatfendor> qualcuno sa a che ora piu o meno esce la 15.10?
<gammax> Solitamente nel pomeriggio
<gabryatfendor> thanks :D:D
<zioEnzo> è uscita
<Andrew18> ciao
<unix> sale
<unix> salve
<Guest92127> salve
<Guest92127> volevo chiadere una coas
<Guest92127> chiedere
<Guest92127> cosa
<Guest92127> la wifi netger wgn31000 va co ubuntu
<Guest92127> ???
<Andrew18> devi scaricare il driver
<Guest92127> si ma come si compilano
<Guest92127> ???
<Andrew18> dal terminale vai nella cartella dove ci sono i file di installazione
<Guest92127> e un file tar.bz
<butch> ciao, vorrei porre una domanda su ubuntu + thunderbird
<Guest92127> come si installa file tar.bz
<butch> spesso formatto il pc, per provare altre distro o per aggiornare ubuntu. Solitamente per ripristinare thunderbird semplicemente copio la cartella .thunderbird che sta nella home e la porto nella nuova installazione, PRIMA di fare il primo avvio di thunderbird. Questa volta però ho problemi. ogni tanto (spesso) thunderbird crasha
<butch> pensavo quindi di reinstallarlo, ma sto cercando un modo per importare "i soli messaggi" delle varie caselle e non tutto ilprofilo
<Andrew18> Guest9217 installa il pacchetto build essential dal terminale
<Guest92127> ma come devo fare andrew18
<Andrew18> vai nel terminale e digita: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" senza virgolettte
<Ilyan> buongiorno
<sanova> f
<Guest52461> buongiorno a tutti, ho una domanda. Come mai secondo voi, dopo avere installato ubuntu server quando mi chiede di levare la usb e riavviare il server non parte.?  Premessa: hard disk configurato bene. da bios  i parametri di boot sono corretti. Se invece lascio dentro la  usb parte il server.
<krabador> Guest52461, e sei sicuro che parta dal disco, con la usb inserita?
<Guest52461> come faccio a verificare il contrario
<krabador> il fatto che senza usb non parte, è un segno molto chiaro
<krabador> Guest52461, prova ripristinare grub , stando perfettamente attento ad assegnare il disco giusto , seguendo la guida
<krabador> !grub | Guest52461
<ubot-it> Guest52461: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Guest52461> guardo e vi dico
<Guest52461> come non detto... ho lasciato partire il server con la chiavetta inserita, ho seguito le indicazioni dal link e adesso sembra partire normalmente.
<Guest52461> senza chiavetta :)
<krabador> bene
<DAMIANO> CIAO
<DAMIANO> VORREI ISTALLARE UBUNTU,E VORREI SAPERE
<krabador> DAMIANO, togli il maiuscolo
<Guest45705> ah ok
<Guest45705> volevo sapere
<Guest45705> nel momento in cui voglio istallare qualcosa
<Guest45705> cè bisogno di un linguaggio informatico
<Guest45705> o è facile da utilizzare?
<Guest45705> esiste un manuale
<krabador> facile da usare
<Guest45705> perchènon l'ho mai utiizzato
<Guest45705> quando lo scarico e lo istallo dal sito
<Guest45705> mi formatta il pc?
<krabador> facile, se hai voglia comunque di imparare una cosa nuova, che ha differenze con quello che sei abituato ad usare
<krabador> si puo' installare affiancato a windows
<Guest45705> cioè?
<krabador> ed all'accensione della macchina, una schermata ti chiede cosa caricare
<Guest45705> io posso scegliere quale usare?
<krabador> se ubuntu o windows
<Carlin0> Guest45705, c'è un programma che si chiama software center e da li scegli cosa installare gli dici "installa" e lui lo fa
<krabador> oppure puoi formattare tutto
<krabador> ed avere solo ubuntu
<krabador> per installare i software, come ha detto Carlin0 , c'è il software center
<Guest45705> quindi devo scegliere il download dal sito
<krabador> aspetta qualche ora
<krabador> che esce la 15.10
<Guest45705> perchè?
<krabador> ufficialmente
<Guest45705> ah la nuova versione
<Carlin0> è + nuova esce oggi
<krabador> perchè se no ne scaricheresti una vecchia
<krabador> a meno che tu non voglia quella supportata 5 anni
<Guest45705> capito
<Guest45705> ah ook
<krabador> la 14.04.3
<Guest45705> quindi all'istallazione
<Guest45705> mi chiederà se voglio formattare
<krabador> !installazione | Guest45705
<ubot-it> Guest45705: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest45705> scaricarlo insieme a windoes
<krabador> accomodati pure a leggere
<krabador> !uefi | Guest45705
<ubot-it> Guest45705: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guest45705> ook grazie mille
<krabador> Guest45705, che cpu, quanta ram, e che scheda video hai?
<krabador> se hai uefi, accomodati a leggere a riguardo di uefi, i link appena mandati
<krabador> !documentazione | Guest45705
<ubot-it> Guest45705: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<krabador> accomodati a scoprire quanta documentazione c'è-
<krabador> lord of canonical: the return of the troll
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: L'argomento di #ubuntu-it è: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf : http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf : http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/
<patro1> buongiono a tutti non tiesco a installare lubuntu
<gabryatfendor> in che senso?
<patro1> al passo crea partizione il pc si blocca e rimane in attesa peer ore
<gabryatfendor> per caso gli hai detto di crearla criptata?
<patro1> al passo installa lubunto afianco di win 7 il pc mi chiede di sreare la partizione io gli do lo spazio lui inizia a partizionare e non esce piu
<krabador> patro1, carica lubuntu con opzione "prova lubuntu senza installare" attacca un cavo lan, entra qui
<patro1> rimane ore a creare la partizione
<krabador> patro1, fa come ti ho detto
<patro1> non ho internet senza windows
<krabador> patro1, in linux, in lan funziona sempre
<patro1> non ho il cavo lan
<krabador> patro1, allora, non si puo' diagnosticare se il disco sia andato
<patro1> credo di no win 7 funziona
<krabador> non c'entra nulla
<krabador> anomalie del disco, non sono sempre palesi utilizzando windows
<patro1> ah può essere andato ildisco e funzionare win 7?
<patro1> mi attivo per ub router wu fi
<patro1> wi fi
<krabador> patro1, carica comunque lubuntu in live
<krabador> con l'opzione prova
<patro1> in prova lubuntu funziona già provato
<krabador> se dovesse la wireless essere una broadcom, si puo' installare
<krabador> patro1, non mi interessa se parta la live
<patro1> broadcom cioè?
<gabryatfendor> se parte si possono usare strumenti di diagnostica
<krabador> patro1, allora, abbi pazienza
<gabryatfendor> per quello devi caricarlo in prova
<krabador> sai che scheda wireless ha , questo pc
<krabador> che versione di lubuntu stai provando ad installare?
<krabador> nel pc c'è uefi ?
<krabador> queste sono alcune delle informazioni che devi essere pronto a dare
<krabador> se vuoi ricevere assistenza
<patro1> ok ricerco informazioni e vi ricontatto
<krabador> in caso contrario, sono comunque necessarie, e l'utente deve essere nella possibilità di fornirle
<patro1> grazie  adopo
<krabador> una di esse, è entrando con ubuntu in live, a pc connesso
<krabador> patro1, un'ultima domanda, che versione di lubuntu stai cercando di installare=
<patro1> ok grqazie per il momento
<krabador> gabryatfendor, non accetto privati, parla pure in canale
<krabador> gabryatfendor, ce li ho disabilitati
<patro1> non lo so
<gabryatfendor> ok krabador, volevo sapere se normalmente eri una delle persone che dava assistenza sul canale :D
<krabador> patro1, con che coraggio cerchi di instalare un sistema che non sai neanche che versione è?
<patro1> cerco informazioni e vi ricontatto adopo grazie ciao
<krabador> gabryatfendor, si, ci sono speso
<krabador> spesso
<gabryatfendor> krabador, dato che mi piacerebbe dare una mano quando sono online volevo sapere se ci sono linee guida da seguire o si va a esperienza/buon senso
<krabador> dimmi secondo te cosa ci vuole per dare assistenza
<krabador> dimmi la tua
<gabryatfendor> per lo piu google :D
<krabador> sbagliato
<krabador> esperienza, conoscenza del sistema
<gabryatfendor> ok
<krabador> bocciato :D
<gabryatfendor> noooo, subito cosi? :D
<krabador> certo
<krabador> è una risorsa di volontari, dove è sempre ottimamente accettata una mano da chiunque
<krabador> ma questo non significa che non sia una cosa seria
<gabryatfendor> immagino, per questo chiedevo
<gabryatfendor> quindi rettifico la domanda: come posso migliorare la conoscenza del sistema?
<krabador> per fornire assistenza tecnica di un sistema operativo , ci vuole conoscenza del sistema, non l'uso di google
<krabador> gabryatfendor, imparandolo semplicemente ad usare
<krabador> gabryatfendor, c'è documentazione ufficiale italiana, documentazione ufficiale internazionale
<krabador> ci sono corsi di ogni tipo, ti basta semplicemente aver voglia di fare
<gabryatfendor> krabador, forse prima sono stato un po' sbrigativo/ho fatto una battuta al volo. Uso anche google, ma linux l'ho uso da un po' di anni. Sicuramente non mi considero un grande esperto, ma inizio ad avere un'idea di come muovermi
<krabador> ecco, se "l'ho usi" , è già un altro problema, qui è richiesto l'italiano corretto
<gabryatfendor> mamma mia che vergogna :D
<krabador> :D
<gabryatfendor> ok, magari ripasso fra qualche tempo :D, grazie comunque
<krabador> scherzi a parte, puoi stare qui , senza problemi, e rispondere alle domande, di cui sei sicuro incontrovertibilmente della risposta
<gabryatfendor> grazie ancora
<krabador> domanda --- risposta giusta al 100%
<krabador> poi c'è una condotta, del gruppo irc, per fornire assistenza
<krabador> !chat | gabryatfendor
<ubot-it> gabryatfendor: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pietroalbini> krabador, puoi linkare http://ubuntu.it/download per il download? :)
<krabador> pietroalbini, mmm
<krabador> pietroalbini, ci devo pensare .... :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf : http://ubuntu.it/download
<ManuelMate> Buonasera a tutti. Domanda da neofita del mondo ubuntu: oggi mi si propone l'avanzamento di versione ad ubuntu 15.10 (ora ho Mate15.04). Se faccio l'aggiornamento passo a mate 15.10 oppure ad ubuntu 15.10 (la versione ufficiale diciamo, quella con unity)?
<krabador> ubuntu mate
<Ilyan> risalve a tutti
<krabador> se hai installato ubuntu mate, aggiornerai ad ubuntu mate
<krabador> se hai installato ubuntu, hai installato mate, aggiornerai ubuntu, ma anche mate
<krabador> se hai installato roba con ppa, puoi avere casini
<ManuelMate> Altra domanda: l'eventuale avanzamento comporta perdite di applicazioni ora installate?
<krabador> no, ma ci sono possibilità, se hai smanettato abbastanza il sistema, e molti neofiti non sanno neanche di averlo fatto, che qualcosa vada storto nell'avanzamento
<krabador> sarebbe consigliabile fare backup dei dati ed installare da 0
<michele993> #unrealengine
<ManuelMate> non so se ho smanettato molto... ho sistemato un po il desktop come piaceva a me usando temi gia presenti in mate. Ho installato qualche applicazione sempre dal software center (chromium. gimp, openshot, sysinfo, psensor)
<ManuelMate> foto, musica, video ecc tengo tutto su hd esterno da sempre
<erick1> Salve qualcuno mi puo aiutare con virtualbox?In pratica ad ogni avvio del pc mi tocca eseguire sudo /sbin/vboxconfig
<erick1> per problemi di kernel
<erick1> c'è qualcuno?
<Guest38997> Parli italiano
<ozzy222> ciao, sto cercando di installare su xubuntu una chiavetta internet, ho provato con tre tipi diversi di chiavette ,ma niente,seguendo indicazioni su tutti i forum e guide linux
<ozzy222> potete darmi un aiuto?
<Ilyan> krabador, ci sei?
<krabador> dimmi
<Ilyan> è normale che molti programmi non me li fa installare sulla 15.10 per via delle dipendenze?
<Ilyan> sia virtualbox, playonlinux non me li fa installare in nessun modo
<krabador> playonlinux non è nel repo
<krabador> Ilyan, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Ilyan, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Ilyan> anche wine non mi fa installare
<Ilyan> ok ti ringrazio
<Ilyan> intanto cerco anche a cosa serve :D
<krabador> Ilyan, non farmi perdere tempo per favore
<Ilyan> no
<Ilyan> :|
<krabador> Ilyan, rettifico, playonlinux è nerl repo
<Ilyan> volevo vedere a cosa serviva pastebinit
<Ilyan> proprio per nn farti perderfe tempo e non chiedere sempre
<krabador> si ma spiegare è meglio che aspettare
<Ilyan> oki
<krabador> pastebinit, serve a pubblicare direttamente su pastebin, comandi da terminale
<krabador> ed il secondo fa appunto il pastebin del comando prima di  |
<Ilyan> grazie
<krabador> Ilyan, il link del secondo , incollalo qui
<Ilyan> quale link krabador?
<Ilyan> comq non riesco a installarlo, mi dice pacchetto non trovato
<krabador> allora
<krabador> software-properties-gtk
<krabador> vedi quali sono i repo abilitati
<krabador> abilita tutti tranne source
<krabador> chiudi la finestra
<krabador> sudo apt-get update , da terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Ilyan> ok sta aggiornando la cache
<Ilyan> ho dovuto aprire con sudo perchè nn mi salvava
<Ilyan> finisce e provo
<Ilyan> da degli errori
<Ilyan> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-i386/Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente
<Ilyan> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente
<Ilyan> ho riprovato e ancora nn trova il pacchetto
<Ilyan> questi errori me li da sia quando aggiorna la cache che quando do sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sempre software-properties-gtk
<Ilyan> ci sono
<krabador> cambia server dei repositories, dal menu a tendina
<krabador> "scarica da"
<krabador> seleziona "altro "
<krabador> metti il server italiano con garr
<krabador> chiudi correttamente , stessa solfa poi , nel terminale
<Ilyan> anche da garr mi da lo stesso problema
<Ilyan> provo con altri server?
<krabador> Ilyan, prova con il principale internazionale
<Ilyan> oki
<Ilyan> ottimo
<Ilyan> è andato
<Ilyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12895983/
<Ilyan> mi ha dato questo link
<krabador> Ilyan, ok, allora vai con sudo apt-get -y update | pastebinit
<AlbertoP81-2> come autoconfigurare wifi non gestito su ubuntu?
<Ilyan> fatto
<AlbertoP81-2> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<Ilyan> ti ripasso il link?
<krabador> Ilyan, c'è il pastebinit per un motivo
<krabador> Ilyan, non per perdere temo
<krabador> tempo
<Ilyan> ah ok scusa
<krabador> Ilyan, oooh, il link ??? :D
<Ilyan> oh cavolo
<Ilyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12896004
<Ilyan> :p eccolo ^^''
<krabador> Ilyan, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Ilyan> eseguo
<devilian_> scusami krabador sono crashato
<devilian_> E: Operazione dist non valida
<devilian_> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<devilian_> mi da questo
<krabador> Ilyan, hai sbagliato a digitare
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> copia e incolla i comandi
<Ilyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12896144/
<Ilyan> cmq ora da synaptic mi fa installare
<Ilyan> :O
<krabador> ok
<Ilyan> prima non me lo faceva fare
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install wine virtualbox playonlinux | pastebinit
<krabador> se hai synaptic aperto , il comando non andrà
<Ilyan> l'ho chiuso
<Ilyan> playonlinux è andato
<Ilyan> me l'ha fatto installare
<Ilyan> ora sto eseguendo il comando
<krabador> togli playonlinux, se l'hai già installato
<Ilyan> ok
<Ilyan> ho provato a bloccare
<Ilyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12896170/
<Ilyan> c'e' virtualbox
<Ilyan> *_*
<Ilyan> grazie krabador
<krabador> Ilyan, se hai instalato roba da synaptic
<krabador> è ovvio che il comando non faccia nulla
<krabador> grazie per avermi fatto perdere tempo
<Ilyan> :/
<Ilyan> prima non andava
<krabador> dimmelo  "sto installando da synaptic"
<Ilyan> virtual box non l'avevo nemmeno messo
<Ilyan> ho messo solo playonlinux
<krabador> se mentre si ga assistenza, non si dice quello che si sta facendo
<Ilyan> poi ho digitato il comando prima ho fatto ctrl + c
<krabador> chi la fornisce , non sa quello che deve fare
<Ilyan> ho riprovato a fare il comando (l'ultimo che mi hai detto tu) e ho visto che c'era installato ma ti giuro che nn li riuscivo a installare
<krabador> ilovelinux, rimandalo, che potresti averlo stoppato durante l'installazione di uno di loro
<krabador> Ilyan, non te la prendere, ma il tuo atteggiamento è stato sbagliato
<krabador> se si chiede assistenza, si deve dire sempre tutto con chiarezza
<Ilyan> oki
<Ilyan> mi spiace di averti farti perdere tempo
<krabador> ci si accartoccia soltanto, in questo modo .
<ilovelinux> uh?
<krabador> domande?
<krabador> !chiedi | ilovelinux
<ubot-it> ilovelinux: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Ilyan> grazie krabador e scusami ancora
<krabador> de nada, goditi il sistema
<Maximo0790> Salve a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Maximo0790
<ubot-it> Maximo0790: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Maximo0790> qualcuno a provato a installare Ubuntu Touch img o tar.gz su virtualbox o qualche altra virtual machine???
<tamdru> v 15.10 perche quando provo ad installare qualsiasi cosa dal software center da errore "failed to download repository information" ??
<Maximo0790> ciao !krabador
<Maximo0790> ho provato a chiedere anche qui
<krabador> Maximo0790, qui ti si puo' indicare come installare ufficialmente ubuntu touch nelle piattaforme supportate
<krabador> tutto il "modding" a riguardo, non è argomento di questo canale
<Maximo0790> infatti volevo installare quella ufficiale x86 che rilascia sui mirror ubuntu
<Maximo0790> Almeno il mio tablet soffre meno con M$ preinstallato
<Maximo0790> :D
<lelepuntocom> buonasera
<lelepuntocom> benvenuta 15.10
<tamdru> v 15.10 perche quando provo ad installare qualsiasi cosa dal software center da errore "failed to download repository information" ??
<krabador> tamdru, apri il terminale
<lelepuntocom> io ho spesso problemi con i repository italiani
<krabador> tamdru, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> dal menu a tendina "scarica da" metti quelli principali internazionali
<krabador> chiudi correttametne
<krabador> sempre da terminale, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> se non hai errori con somma hash, stai a posto.
<krabador> lelepuntocom, segui le stesse istruzioni anche tu
<lelepuntocom> io ho risolto impostando i repo tedeschi in source.list
<krabador> lelepuntocom, basta mettere repo che funzionano
<krabador> gli italiani oggi stanno dando problemi
<lelepuntocom> anche i gg scorsi
<krabador> tende a capitare
<krabador> la soluzione è cambiarli
<lelepuntocom> già
<lelepuntocom> it. --> de.
<krabador> !chat | lelepuntocom
<ubot-it> lelepuntocom: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lino> Aiuto
<krabador> !chiedi | lino
<ubot-it> lino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lino> Ok
<krabador> lelepuntocom, non sono gli unici che funzionano. Non se ne puo' parlare perentoriamente,
<lino> O provato a fare l'avanzamento a 15.04 ma non sono riuscito a completarlo adesso è in blocco sul terminale e mi chiede il login
<lino> Un condo
<lino> Comando
<krabador> lino, come mai non sei riuscito a completarlo?
<krabador> ha dato errori nel frattempo?
<lino> Non lo so
<lino> No
<lino> Sì è spento il PC durante l'istallazione
<krabador> lino, se si è spento il pc durante l'installazione, sei fortunato che il pc funzioni ancora
<krabador> !ripristino | lino
<ubot-it> lino: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<lino> Lo scrivo così sul terminale
<krabador> con la iso di 15.10, fa partire l'installazione, quando ti chiedera dove installare, seleziona "altro" , successivamente la partizione root occupata dalla precedente installazione , ti assicuri che non sia segnata per esser formattata
<krabador> vai avanti
<krabador> ed amen
<krabador> lino, leggi, su , un po' di impegno
<FoxGhost07> ciao, a tutti, mi potreste aiutare in una cosa?
<krabador> !chiedi | FoxGhost07
<ubot-it> FoxGhost07: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<FoxGhost07> vorrei sapere il comando per installare la grafica su ubuntu server
<krabador> FoxGhost07, ti scegli un ambiente grafico
<krabador> in base a quello c'è un comando
<krabador> che versione di ubuntu server hai installato?
<FoxGhost07> l'interfaccia grafica più adatta a ubuntu server? non sono molto esperto
<FoxGhost07> versione 15.04
<krabador> FoxGhost07, ubuntu server si installa se si deve gesitire un server
<krabador> che nela media non vede nella grafica una caratteristica
<krabador> FoxGhost07, che tipo di servizi devi gestire?
<krabador> se l'hai installata al posto della normale perchè credevi che era molto "piu' figa" hai sbagliato di brutto
<FoxGhost07> ho appena acquistato una vps da OVH, vorrei metterci un server FTP e un server Minecraft moddato
<krabador> allora, non ti conviene agire di grafica, ma impara ad usare i servizi che devi impostare, ed accedi alla vps, in via remota e testuale
<krabador> FoxGhost07, non ha senso installare un ambiente grafico in una vps
<FoxGhost07> eh, non so da dove cominciare, pensa, non so neanche il comando per registrare un altro account! Il server è privato, ci entro solo io
<krabador> beh, devi leggere documentazione a riguardo
<krabador> dei servizi da utilizzare ed impostare
<krabador> dammi un attimo e ti posto il manuale di ubuntu server
<krabador> che ti conviene leggere
<FoxGhost07> grazie mille!
<krabador> FoxGhost07, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<krabador> FoxGhost07, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/serverguide.pdf
<krabador> questo pdf
<FoxGhost07> grazie mille! comincio subito
<krabador> bene FoxGhost07 buon lavoro
<FoxGhost07> eccomi con un altra domanda, nella guida che mi hai linkato, provando ad installare il server ftp con "sudo apt-get install vsftpd" mi dice "Unable to locate package"
<krabador> allora , fa una cosa
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> poi manda sudo apt-get install vsftpd | pastebinit
<FoxGhost07> sempre unable to locate package
<FoxGhost07> cosa faccio?
<Chess99> Ragazzi chi puo' darmi un consiglio? Mi serve avere un ambiente Linux per poter seguire dei corsi all'università, invece di fare una partizione del disco mi conviene   usare una macchina virtuale?
<gigirock> Chess99, partiziona
<AlbertoP81> come posso autoconfigurare wifi su ubuntu?
<AlbertoP81> come posso autoconfigurare wifi su ubuntu?
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-23
<glpiana> ola
<aly> buongiorno ragazzi una domandina: devo visualizzare l'output di pstree -up, ma nn ci riesco perchè una parte di testo mi va a finire troppo a destra e la shell me la elimina
<aly> c'è un modo per scorrere la visuale anche di lato
<aly> ?
<aly> ritiro tutto, ho appena pensato che posso ridurre lo zoom cosi ci entra tutto :D
<gianni62> il mio ubuntu-linux è scaduto devo installare una nuova versione, mi indicate quello con gli aggiornamenti automatici da installare? grazie
<glpiana> gianni62, puoi scegliere tra la 14.04 LTS e la 15.10 che è uscita due giorni fa
<glpiana> !release | gianni62
<ubot-it> gianni62: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> tutte hanno aggiornamenti automatici
<gianni62> grazie provo a scaricare...
<gianni62> chi mi puo aiutare x installare 15.10
<gianni62> quale cartella devo aprire?
<maxer> salve a tutti....
<gianni62> glpiana mi puo aiutare?
<glpiana> !installazione | gianni62
<ubot-it> gianni62: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> !usb | gianni62
<ubot-it> gianni62: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> !iso | gianni62
<ubot-it> gianni62: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<maxer> come faccio a spostare la barra in basso quella con attività
<glpiana> !usbwin | gianni62
<ubot-it> gianni62: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cecchini> buon giorno glpiana
<gianni62> io ho scaricato ubuntu 15.10 sul pc....adesso si aprono delle cartelle...ce anche install...poi
<glpiana> gianni62, se leggi le guide che ti ho indicato riesci a effettuare l'installazione rapidamente. se vai a caso la vedo molto dura
<maxer> un help?
<mimmo> ho gia' ubuntu15.04, per la nuova versione 15.10 posso fare il download diretto, o un'aggiornamento, o devo installarlo tramite dvd ?
<akis24> !chiedi | maxer
<ubot-it> maxer: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> mimmo, se hai un sistema pulito, senza repo esterni, puoi benissimo aggiornare
<mimmo> come faccio ad'aggiornare ?
<akis24> mimmo:  dal gestore degli aggiornamenti avrai la segnalazione per avanzare di versione
<mimmo> grazie, le segnalazione degli aggiornamenti sono gia' partite ?
<akis24> mimmo: dovrebbero essere partite in ogni caso leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoWily
<mimmo> akis24 grazie mille
<akis24> di nulla
<pablito> salve a tutti ho appena cominciato a utilizzare ubuntu15.04 e non riesco nemmeno ad installare skype...vergognoso...qualcun mi può aiutare? grazie
<glpiana> pablito, scarica dal sito di skype la versione 32 bit (anche se la ta versione di ubuntu dovesse essere 64 bit)
<glpiana> pablito, una volta che lo hai scaricato dillo, che ti do i comandi per installare
<pablito> grazie
<pablito> provo
<cecchini> glpiana, scusami una domanda al volo, quindi se si sceglie la versione a 64 bit girano i software a 32 bit?
<cecchini> senza nessuna esclusione?
<glpiana> cecchini, sì. più che altro skype, nel caso specifico, da problemi di installazione nella versione 64 bit
<pablito> ho scaricato il pacchetto 32bit
<glpiana> pablito, sì, un secondo che sto provando una cosa per te
<cecchini> glpiana, ho posto la domanda perchè col 64 bit effettivamente avevo riscontrato problemi di installazione. Ho capito Grazie
<maxer> come faccio a spostare la barra in ubuntu gnome in basso?
<glpiana> pablito, ti faccio rifare il download. prendi la versione multiarch, che alla fine è lo stesso
<pablito> ok
<glpiana> pablito, quando hai scaricato apri un terminale e scrivi: cd Scaricati
<glpiana> maxer, intendi la barra delle icone a sinistra?
<maxer> no la barra con attività
<maxer> con l'orologio per capirci.. la barra principale
<glpiana> maxer, in ubuntu unity?
<pablito> File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> pablito, S maiuscola
<pablito> sorry
<glpiana> pablito, poi copia sto comando: sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<glpiana> pablito, dimmi se ti da errore
<pablito> si
<glpiana> pablito, scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install
<glpiana> pablito, ti farà installare un bel po' di pacchetti, ma al termine dovrebbe avviarsi skype senza errori
<pablito> Scaricamento di:1 http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/webdin32.exe [185 kB]
<pablito> Recuperati 185 kB in 1s (178 kB/s)
<pablito> user did not accept the  license
<pablito> The fonts are NOT installed.
<pablito> Please run 'dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer' to perform the installation again
<pablito> Elaborazione dei trigger per libglib2.0-0:amd64 (2.44.1-1ubuntu1)...
<pablito> Elaborazione dei trigger per libc-bin (2.21-0ubuntu4)...
<lampadino> salve ho problemi con installazzione di skype su ubuntu 15.04 qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi? grazie
<Carlin0> !paste | lampadino
<ubot-it> lampadino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lampadino> grazie
<Carlin0> anche se cambi nick ...
<maxer> non so
<maxer> e quello dell'università
<maxer> gnome ubuntu
<maxer> oltretutto no riesco a creare cartelle sul desktop
<glpiana> lampadino, saresti il pablito di prima?
<Carlin0> è lui
<lampadino> si scusa ho avuto probl
<glpiana> lampadino, oki, usa pastebin come ti ha indicato Carlin0 per mostrarci l'output di errore
<lampadino> mi è sparito tutto
<lampadino> provo
<lampadino> nella parte poster cosa scrivo?
<Carlin0> il tuo nick lampadino
<Carlin0> o lasci in bianco
<lampadino> fatto
<glpiana> !paste | lampadino
<ubot-it> lampadino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lampadino> ho postato il messaggio è corretto il passaggio?
<glpiana> e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12900930/
<lampadino> così?
<glpiana> lampadino, non è completo quell'output
<lampadino> lo trascrivo tutto completamente?
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12900956/
<glpiana> lampadino, perchè hai dato sto comando? sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<maxer> quindi non esiste una soluzione?
<maxer> vorrei spostare la barra dall'alto al basso
<maxer> quella con il menu principale attività
<Carlin0> maxer, il problema principale è che in pochi usano ubuntu gnome ...
<cristian_c> maxer: l'hai già fatta questa domanda giorn9 fa
<cristian_c> maxer: e ti si erano date anche le tisposte
<lampadino> non saprei ho letto in qualche forum il comando
<cristian_c> maxer: che molto probabilmente non hai neppure seguito
<glpiana> lampadino, vabbè. scrivi nel terminale: dpkg -l | grep xorg                e metti l'output su pastebin
<lampadino> ok
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12900987/
<glpiana> lampadino, sudo apt-get install xorg
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901015/
<glpiana> lampadino, sudo dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901043/
<glpiana> lampadino, premi il tasto TAB e poi premi invio
<maxer> no il fatto e che ho guardato la guida ma non ho nessuno dei pulsanti che dice
<maxer> e non riesco a installare il programma che dice
<maxer> non so come si fa
<maxer> poi ora ho perso la guida me la potreste ridare
<maxer> per me linux e un mondo nuovo.. bello.. ma nuovo
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901060/
<glpiana> lampadino, quando hai premuto TAB si è evidenziato "OK"?
<lampadino> si
<glpiana> lampadino, e dopo aver premuto invio cosa è successo?
<cristian_c> maxer: hai la 15.04?
<lampadino> è uscito un altro mes ho premuto ancora tab e invio..
<glpiana> lampadino, ricordi il contenuto del messaggio?
<lampadino> no purtroppo
<glpiana> lampadino, ridai il comando di prima
<lampadino> questo:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<glpiana> sì
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901081/
<akis24> se non accetta la licenza eheh non finisce mai
<glpiana> lampadino, tab e poi invio
<maxer> crristian come faccio a saperlo?
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901097/
<glpiana> lampadino, boh, andiamo oltre: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> maxer: cat /etc/issue
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901115/
<glpiana> lampadino, sudo apt-get install amule-adunanza
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901131/
<glpiana> lampadino, adesso torniamo a skype. dpkg -l | grep skype         (non dovrebbe darti nulla)
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901143/
<glpiana> lampadino, sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901151/
<glpiana> lampadino, dai: sudo apt-get -f install                 ma non confermare, fammi vedere l'output prima
<maxer> cristian cosa devo fare?
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901161/
<glpiana> lampadino, premi n e interrompi
<glpiana> dammi l'output di: uname -a
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901169/
<cristian_c> maxer: hai digitato il comando?
<glpiana> lampadino, boh, non capisco  perchè dia sto problema. dammi l'output di: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<lampadino> nessun output
<glpiana> lampadino, sudo apt-get update
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901183/
<glpiana> lampadino, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<maxer> aaa no
<cristian_c> maxer: cat /etc/issue
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<maxer> 15.04
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901191/
<maxer> foorteee!
<glpiana> lampadino, sudo apt-get -f install            e come prima non confermare ma mostrami l'output
<cristian_c> maxer: pensi di poter postare la risposta entro il 25 dicembre?
<cecchini> cristian_c, :D
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901204/
<maxer> ho scritto....15.04
<cristian_c> maxer: ok, letto, scusa
<maxer> è la versione di linux
<glpiana> lampadino, premi n e interrompi
<glpiana> lampadino, poi dai: sudo apt-get purge skype
<maxer> dont vorri.. beeee apppi
<maxer> ore che faccio?
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901212/
<cristian_c> maxer: aspettami un attimo
<maxer> anche due
<glpiana> lampadino, sudoapt-get install aptitude
<lampadino> comando non trovato
<glpiana> lampadino, scritto male, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<cristian_c> maxer: riesci ad aprire il sito delle estensioni di gnome?
<cristian_c> in generale
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901228/
<glpiana> lampadino, ma che gli hai fatto a sto sistema?
<glpiana> lampadino, vediamo di andare giù un po' radicali. se si incasina troppo entra nell'ottica di reinstallare
<glpiana> lampadino, sudo apt-get -f install
<cecchini> glpiana, incredibile qst cosa davvero
<cristian_c> maxer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/632090/how-to-move-top-panel-to-bottom-in-ubuntu-15-04-with-gnome-3-16-2
<cecchini> io la sto seguendo
<lampadino> ora devo scappare  mi spiace grazie per l'aiuto
<glpiana> -.-
<rolf0> buon giorno, ho installato ubuntu 15-04 su un Aspire 5742G 64 bit ,  non riesco a trovare la mia rete ( le altre si) su un dlink 365 ... chiaramente scrivo da un altro pc...
<cristian_c> rolf0: via cavo wifi?
<cristian_c> o
<rolf0> cristan_c: wifi
<cristian_c> rolf0: e via cavo va?
<rolf0> non ho provato, ma prima di disinstallare windows il wi fi funzionava... ora non vede soltanto la mia rete locale le altre si
<cristian_c> rolf0: perché hai disinstallato windows?
<cristian_c> rolf0: a che distanza sei dal router?
<rolf0> cristian_c: mi trovo meglio con ubuntu, quando mia figlia ne ha comprato un altro l'ho preso io ...ma è la prima volta che mi succede
<rolf0> cristian_c: 5 metri
<cristian_c> rolf0: esiste anche il dual boot
<cristian_c> rolf0: prova via cavo
<rolf0> cristian_c: lo so ma  non mi piace avere windows
<rolf0> cristian_c:ok, ma devo uscire .... ho un solo cavo
<maxer> cristian mi dice che no trova una copia di gnome nel mio pc
<maxer> lo leggo dal sito
<cristian_c> maxer: ma posta una schermata
<maxer> come ?
<maxer> come si fa?
<cristian_c> !image | maxer
<ubot-it> maxer: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> maxer: ma che link hai seguito, esattamente?
<maxer> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/949/bottompanel
<cristian_c> maxer: gnome-shell --version
<cristian_c> maxer: puoi essere un po' più rapido nelle risposte?
<cristian_c> solo un po', eh....
<filippolett> Buongiorno. sono nuovo e non so bene come funziona questa chat. ho installato ieri xubuntu sul mio pc che è collegato con un cavo hd a un televisore e non riesco a visualizzare tutto il desktop a schermo.
<solaris82> salve ragazzi
<solaris82> mi servirebbe sapere il codec dump della scheda audio mi è stato detto di fare questi comandi sul terminale:
<solaris82> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 > ~/Desktop/codec_dump.txt
<solaris82> se non va prova con
<solaris82> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#1 > ~/Desktop/codec_dump.txt
<solaris82> oppure
<solaris82> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#2 > ~/Desktop/codec_dump.txt
<cristian_c> filippolett: esattamente, qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> lol
<solaris82> salve ragazzi come faccio a sapere il codec dump della scheda audio?
<cristian_c> !ripeti | solaris82
<ubot-it> solaris82: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cristian_c> solaris82: chi te l'ha detto?
<solaris82> chiedo scusa ma si era chiuso il browser e lo rifatta la domanda
<varanasi> Buongiorno, avrei bisogno di aggiornare ubuntu 12.10, ma non è possibile. Quindi vorrei reinstallare la 14.04.03 la flash usb (dato che il mio pc non ha il lettore cd). Il pc però non prevede il boot da usb, così ho installato plopboot manager e messa nella grub. Però comunque non parte l'avvio della usb. Vorrei sapere dove posso trovare l'immagine
<varanasi>  .img e non la .iso Scusate se sono stata lunga. Grazie comunque a tutti!
<solaris82> cristian mi serve sarepe il codec dump audio
<cristian_c> solaris82: utilizza un client irc
<varanasi> Perchè credo di aver installato su chiavetta la .iso e forse non va bene. Sbaglio?
<cristian_c> varanasi: che pc è?
<solaris82> la stringa che mi anno detto di fare e la seguente " cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 > ~/Desktop/codec_dump.txt " ma mi esce un files txt vuoto
<cristian_c> solaris82: chi te l'ha detto?
<solaris82> è importante?
<cristian_c> solaris82: beh, sì
<solaris82> un utente perchè vorrei installare os x ma mi serve sapere il codec dump della scheda audio
<cristian_c> ottimo
<solaris82> mi puoi aiutare scristian?
<varanasi> è un pc assemblato
<varanasi> c'è scritto Vento..??
<cristian_c> solaris82: ti ha dato lui i comandi?
<solaris82> no notebook lenovo g50-80 i5
<solaris82> si cristian
<cristian_c> varanasi: ma è molto vecchio?
<varanasi> in realtà no
<varanasi> avrà 3/4 anni
<cristian_c> solaris82: stai più o meno digitando ckmandi senza capire cosa fanno
<cristian_c> varanasi: e come fai a dire che non supporta il boot da usb?
<solaris82> mi da il codec audio che poi servirà per assemblare kext audio del mio notebook
<varanasi> ho guardato nelle impostazione del bios
<cristian_c> solaris82: sì sì, ma non interessano le operazioni illecite che eventualmente vorresti mettere in atto
<varanasi> però le chiavette le legge..
<varanasi> x questo avevo messo plop manager
<cristian_c> varanasi: che scheda madre è?
<varanasi> come lo scopro?
<cristian_c> varanasi: dal bios stesso, forse
<cristian_c> sempre che non ti abbiano dato il manuale della scheda madre
<cristian_c> cosa che dovrebbero fare
<varanasi> e come vengono denominate le schede madre, non vuoi sapere il processore
<varanasi> mmh
<varanasi> no
<cristian_c> varanasi: beh, il bios riguarda la scheda madre
<varanasi> non c'è un comando da terminale?
<varanasi> ora riavvio e vedo
<maxer> scusami cristian ma sto all'università
<maxer> cristian_c:scusami ma sto all'università
<cristian_c> maxer: trova un momento libero per chattare, al di fuori dei tuoi impegni, magari in altro orario
<maxer> cristian_c: 3.14.4
<vcaranasi> Rieccomi
<cristian_c> The extension BottomPanel works with GNOME Shell 3.16.2
<cristian_c> !info gnome-shell
<ubot-it> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.14.4-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 623 kB, installed size 6923 kB
<maxer> cristian_c: di solito quando l'ho fatto no ho mai ricevuto risposte tanto veloci
<maxer> cristian_c: linux lo adopero solo qui all'università
<cristian_c> maxer: sì, ma la richiesta è tua
<maxer> cristian_c: quindi aggiorno la shel?
<vcaranasi> il pc è un asus p5motherboard. Bios 0702 data build 20/08/10 (2010), procwssore pentium dual-core cpu E5700 3.00GHZ memoria 3072MB
<maxer> cristian_c: come faccio?
<cristian_c> maxer: e considera la gente non è sempre disponibile a servirti tutto il giorno
<oblo> anche io ho un e5700 :)
<maxer> cristian_c: certo infatti no mi lamenterei di certo.. quando posso ci provo
<maxer> cristian_c: ho provato anche ieri pomeriggio mentre ero a casa ma senza fortuna
<vcaranasi> =)
<cristian_c> maxer: ma puii postare la schernata che ti avevo chiesto?
<maxer> cristian_c: cmq... che devo fare?
<maxer> cristian_c: come faccio?
<cristian_c> maxer: te l'ha indicato prima il bot
<cristian_c> !image | maxer
<ubot-it> maxer: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vcaranasi> VANNO BENE I DATI CHE TI HO SCRITTO?
<vcaranasi> ops, non volevo urlare
<cristian_c> maxer: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/898/mmod-panel/
<oblo> ma no ti fa il boot da usb?
<vcaranasi> esatto
<cristian_c> !pazienza | vcaranasi
<ubot-it> vcaranasi: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<vcaranasi> però pensavo di ovviare il problema con plop
<maxer> cristian_c: come faccio uno screen in linux?
<oblo> strano ho lo stesso processore con scheda asus e a me lo fa uhm
<cristian_c> Version 7 (1.1.1-7) for Gnome-Shell: 3.10, 3.12, 3.12.2, 3.14, 3.14.4, 3.16, 3.16.2, 3.18
<vcaranasi> non saprei
<oblo> io ho usato yumi da windows xp
<cristian_c> maxer: una via è l'uso del tasto stamp
<cristian_c> oblo: boot da usb?
<vcaranasi> ho solo linux su questo pc
<oblo> sì
<cristian_c> vcaranasi: e però è strano che oblo con la stessa mobo e lo stesso procio possa bootare da usb, mentre tu no
<oblo> non uso ubuntu però.. ho dovuto solo impostare bene /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<maxer> cristian_c: come lo carico nel sito che dice il bot?
<cristian_c> maxer: ma sai leggere?
<cristian_c> !image | maxer
<vcaranasi> mah
<ubot-it> maxer: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> maxer: imgur ti permette di farlo agevolmente
<maxer> cristian_c: che sarebbe imgur?
<cristian_c> oblo: ok, ma significa che quella mobo supporta il boot da usb, cosa esclusa da vcaranasi
<oblo> no ho una asus anche io ma non ricordo il modello
<maxer> cristian_c: ho fatto lo stamp, ora come lo salvo nel sito?
<cristian_c> maxer: per favori, leggi ciò che ti scrive il bot
<cristian_c> e
<vcaranasi> c'è invecie un modo per scaricare l'immagine.img oppure va bene .iso anche per flash usb?
<maxer> cristian_c: sono già registrato... ho aperto il link ma no so come mettere nel sito lo screen
<cristian_c> vcaranasi: cosa è installato ora nel tuo pc?
<vcaranasi> 142.10
<vcaranasi> 12.10
<cristian_c> maxer: non serve la registrazione
<cristian_c> vcaranasi: ok, allora basta che usi usb disk creator
<maxer> cristian_c: quindi che faccio?
<vcaranasi> ok, allora è quello che ho fatto
<cristian_c> vcaranasi: oppure unetbootin
<vcaranasi> temevo di avre creato una live errata
<cristian_c> vcaranasi: con il file .iso?
<vcaranasi> cos'è?
<vcaranasi> no, con il creatore di dischi
<vcaranasi> come da wiki
<cristian_c> maxer: si presuppone tu sia in grado di caricare un'immagine su un sito di hosting immagini
<maxer> cristian_c: ho premuto su  https://imgur.com/ mi apre un sito e no so che fare
<ExPBoy> leggere?
<glpiana> maxer, stai ancora cercando di poortare la barra con l'ora in basso?
<cristian_c> maxer: se hai problemi di questo genere, figuriamoci gestire un qualunque sistema operativo, meno male che vai all'università....
<maxer> cristian_c: e se uno no ne sia capace?
<glpiana> azz
<vcaranasi> si, comunque con il file .iso ho creato la live usb con il programma "crea disco di avvio"
<cristian_c> 'non ne sia'?
<cristian_c> maxer: allora:
<cristian_c> vcaranasi: controlla che il file .iso non sia corrotto
<cristian_c> !md5 | vcaranasi
<ubot-it> vcaranasi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> maxer: fai clic sul pulsante 'upload images'?
<cristian_c> *.
<cristian_c> vcaranasi: quale p5, esattamente?
<maxer> cristian_c: non può essere cosi complesso mettere una cavolo di immagine.. ma farlo in chat no?
<cristian_c> maxer: non riesci a premere un pulsante?
<ExPBoy> maxer, stai prendendo in giro vero?
<maxer> cristian_c:senti no mi prendere in giro.... ho fatto stamp ho trovato dove linux salva gli screen
<maxer> cristian_c: vado sul sito che mi dice il bot faccio upaload della foto
<cristian_c> io?
<maxer> cristian_c: e non fa altro
<cristian_c> maxer: 'faccio upload delle foto' <- quindi l'hai fatto?
<maxer> cristian_c: un sec sto chiedendo a un collega...cmq no si può creare una cosa tanto complessa per uno screen
<cecchini> :O
<ExPBoy> complessa?
<vcaranasi> kpl am se
<ExPBoy> eh?
<cristian_c> vcaranasi: uhm
<maxer> cristian_c: siamo in due e non capiamo nulla.. almeno non sono io!
<cristian_c> ...
<ExPBoy> lol
<maxer> cristian_c: ho caricato la foto su ingur
<maxer> cristian_c: come la metto qui?
<cristian_c> maxer: bene, posta il link alla foto
<maxer> http://massimilianodu.imgur.com/all/
<cristian_c> maxer: non linkarmi gli album
<maxer> http://imgur.com/ybStHS2
<cristian_c> 'link alla foto'
<cristian_c> maxer: schermata del desktop
<maxer> clicco sulla foto mi dice immage link:
<vcaranasi> grazie comunque a tutti! buona giornata!
<maxer> http://imgur.com/ybStHS2
<cristian_c> maxer: ma comunque avevi aperto l'ultimo link?
<cristian_c> vcaranasi: se avevi un po' di pazienza...
<maxer> lo screen del desktop?
<vcaranasi> purtroppo debbo andare
<vcaranasi> se mai mi riconnetterò
<cristian_c> maxer: sì, ma ti avevo postato anche un link
<maxer> mi spiace vcaranasi
<cristian_c> che forse non hai aperto
<cristian_c> vcaranasi: ok
<maxer> che link?
<cristian_c> vcaranasi: e controlla hash md5
<vcaranasi> grazie ciao ciao
<maxer> scusa vcaranasi
<cristian_c> cristian_c> maxer: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/898/mmod-panel/
<maxer> l'ho fatto prima
<maxer> e mi da l'errore che vedi nella foto
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Version 7 (1.1.1-7) for Gnome-Shell: 3.10, 3.12, 3.12.2, 3.14, 3.14.4, 3.16, 3.16.2, 3.18
<ExPBoy> aeee
<maxer> ?
<cristian_c> maxer: hai aperto il link e ottieni proprio quella schermata?
<maxer> si
<cristian_c> maxer: non dire bugie
<cristian_c> maxer: quella schermata riguarda un'altra estensione, tale bottom panel
<ExPBoy> hihi
<maxer> http://imgur.com/gAdoRc5
<cristian_c> maxer: e avevo anche scritto, precedentemente
<maxer> chiedo scusa...
<maxer> ho fatto un nuovo screen che ho appena messo
<sta_> quando esce la nuova versione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> cristian_c> The extension BottomPanel works with GNOME Shell 3.16.2
<maxer> cosa vuol dire?
<cristian_c> sta_: è già uscita, ieri
<cristian_c> maxer: lo conosci l'inglese?
<maxer> poco
<cecchini> cristian_c, :d
<ExPBoy> se ti riferisci alla 15.10
<cristian_c> maxer: posta una schermata del desktop,come ti avevo richiesto
<maxer> mi sposto col pc che ho finito lezione un attimo
<cristian_c> maxer: ma tu chatti durante la lezione?
<ExPBoy> lol
<varanasi> scusatemi, grazie grazie, sono un'idiota. sono riuscita a far partire il boot da usb forzandolo nel set del bios GRAZIE!
<cristian_c> varanasi: di niente, e prova in live, prima di installare
<varanasi> dinuovo ciao a tutti e buona giornata
<varanasi> di nuovo cia a tutti e buona giornata
<varanasi> sto goà installanda, troppoa emozione!
<ExPBoy> aia
<varanasi> ma si, andrà bene
<ExPBoy> sperem
<varanasi> ciao ciao e scusate..
<cecchini> varanasi, se nn va bene dopo l'emoxzione ti passa lol
<varanasi> ahahhaa lo so
<varanasi> ma in realtà l'avevo gia provata prima, facendola partire dalla grub
<varanasi> pensavo pure di poterla installare da li.. che stupida
<cristian_c> varanasi: se partiva in grub, il boot c'era
<varanasi> ma non sull'usb
<maxer> cristian_c:rieccomi
<maxer> nooo ho chiiusto la chat e perso tuttooooo
<varanasi> avevo inserito nella scelta della grub il file .iso
<cristian_c> varanasi: e come allora?
<varanasi> come fosse un sistema op
<cristian_c> varanasi: ahhh
<varanasi> il file era lo stesso da cui ho generato la flash usb
<cristian_c> vabbé
<maxer> cristian_c:http://imgur.com/MKydnaa
<varanasi> siete veramente gentili! ciao
<cristian_c> maxer: lsb_release | pastebinit
<maxer> cristian_c:http://imgur.com/MxYd4RK
<cecchini> non ce la faccio
<cristian_c> maxer: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> maxer: poi: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<maxer> vorrei far notare la complessita per fare una cavolata come spostare una barra da alto al basso
<cristian_c> maxer: è una caratteristica di gnome shell
<maxer> mi sa che è una caratteristica di linux
<maxer> ho fatto i due comandi sudo ora?
<cristian_c> maxer: quella di fornire un ambiente pronto all'uso senza tanti fronzlli
<cristian_c> per tutto il resto ci sono le estensioni
<maxer> non mi sembra molto pronto all'uso
<cristian_c> maxer: vedo che non sai di cosa parli
<maxer> se non posso spostare una barra
<cristian_c> maxer: quando hai installato ubuntu gnome
<cristian_c> ?
<maxer> poco tempo fa!
<maxer> ora che faccio...
<cristian_c> maxer: comunque, più omdno penso di aver capito l'origine di quell'errore
<ExPBoy> se non si è in grado di fare una determinata cosa non è perchè il sistem sia complicato
<maxer> saresti miticoooo
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: eh, ma gnome shell l'ha scelto, e ce n'erano di ambienti desktop configurabili...
<maxer> expboy spostare una barra da alto a basso in win si fa trascinando la barra stenssa
<cristian_c> maxer: allora:
<ExPBoy> maxer, usa windows
<cecchini> ExPBoy, :D
<maxer> cristian_c pronto
<cristian_c> maxer: lo si fa anche su altri desktop
<maxer> ex no posso
<cristian_c> Se si utilizza GNOME 3.4 o più recente e l'installazione ancora non funziona, accertarsi che il plugin "GNOME Shell Integration" è installato e abilitato nelle preferenze del browser. Alcuni browser hanno una funzione, click-to-play, che fanno in modo che il plugin non può iniziare senza l'intervento dell'utente. Assicurarsi che sia http://extensions.gnome.org è whitelist per la funzione click-to-play, o clic
<maxer> propio uno difficile dovevano darmi all'uni.. che stress.. comunque..scusate lo sfogo
<ExPBoy> ...
<cristian_c> maxer: capito
<maxer> come controllo che gnome shell sia intallatoo?
<cristian_c> maxer: però, diciamolo, all'uni non interessa spostare una barra
<maxer> a me si
<cristian_c> maxer: il primo ubuntu installato nel 2007,  aveva la barra in alto...
<maxer> visto che sono abituato ad andare in alto a destra senza guarda per chiudere una finestra
<maxer> e invece qui trovo un orologio
<maxer> cmq che devo fare?
<cristian_c> maxer: non hai letto bene cos'ho scritto
<maxer> non è cattiveria ma vorrei risolvere questa cosa e continuare a fare l'esercitazione da consegnare al prof
<cristian_c> maxer: spiego: solitamente uno quando vuole installare le estensioni di gnome-shell, apre il sito delle estensikni
<maxer> si devo abilitarlo nel browser.. ma non so come uso firefox
<cristian_c> maxer: e non dovrebbe dargli quel messaggio d'errore, in firefox
<maxer> sempre più complessa...sempre peggio
<maxer> che ti devo dire.. io no so che fare....
<ExPBoy> ...
<maxer> mi da quel errore..
<cristian_c> maxer: infatti qualche utente smanettone si lamentava pure di quell'errore
<cristian_c> maxer: e gli hanno risposto che quell'errore è imputabile pare a un'impostazione del plugin su firefox
<cristian_c> detta gnome shell integration
<ralf0> cristian-c: da cavo funziona ... ma a me serve da wifi
<cristian_c> ralf0: ok, hai provato ad avvicinarti al router?
<cristian_c> maxer: quindi controlla i plugin del browser
<cristian_c> maxer: digita: about:plugins
<cristian_c> nella barra degli indirizzi
<maxer> SIIIIIIII
<maxer> risolto forse
<cristian_c> maxer: ?
<ralf0> cristian-c:si ma non la vede proprio
<cristian_c> maxer: senza l'integrazione nel browser non puoi installare le estensioni da quel sito
<cristian_c> ralf0: ok
<mimmo> ciao, come faccio a configurare iphone, per caricare foto e video, su ubuntu15.10 ?
<maxer> saperlo primaaaa..ho attivato le estensioni e ora me lo ha installato
<maxer> yessss
<maxer> meriteresti una birra cristian_c ma so che la mamma ti ha detto che non accetti roba dagli sconosciuti
<mimmo> quali estensioni
<cristian_c> maxer: bene
<cristian_c> maxer: ora goditi il sistema, e se puoi cerca di non fare danni
<maxer> grazi di tutto e specie della panzienza a presto ora corro a prendere il treno
<cristian_c> ralf0: allora
<ralf0> cristian-c: ?? l'ultima tua era un "ok"
<cristian_c> rasì, svusami
<cristian_c> ralf0:
<cristian_c> ralf0: da quanto tempo non va?
<cristian_c> lol
<nessuno> Ciao a tutti! dove trovo il  tag da insrire per inviare una domanda sul forum ??
<nessuno> ho attivato l'iscrizione tramite posta ma il tag non ce'!!
<glpiana> !chat | nessuno
<ubot-it> nessuno: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nessuno> ok scusa
<nessuno> ho lubuntu 14.04.3lts posso chiedere qui allora?
<glpiana> certo
<nessuno> ok allora , dopo aver fatto di tutto ..o quasi non ho la connessione wifi
<glpiana> nessuno, scheda interna o usb?
<nessuno> ho digitato  iwconfig da finestra di comando
<nessuno> e' uscito : no wireless extensions
<nessuno> scheda internet
<glpiana> nessuno, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i network
<Guest21083> l'ambiente ide Eclipse è installabile su xubunu?
<Guest21083> sorry XUBUNTU
<glpiana> Guest21083, sì
<glpiana> !info eclipse
<ubot-it> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-7 (vivid), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<Guest21083> OK GRAZIE!!!!!!!
<nessuno> mi dice comando non trovato
<glpiana> nessuno, avrai copiato male. fai copia e incolla
<nessuno> non mi fa icollar su riga di comando
<glpiana> nessuno, tasto destro --> incolla
<nessuno> si lo so ma su riga di comando non mi incolla!
<glpiana> nessuno, shift + Ins
<glpiana> nessuno, oopure seleziona qui il comando e poi premi la rotella del mouse (o i due tasti insieme) per incollare
<nessuno> shift e' lo spaziatore giusto ?
<glpiana> nessuno, no, shift + il maiuscolo
<nessuno> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<nessuno> carlos@carlos-AMILO-A1650G:~$  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<nessuno> bash: errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "("
<nessuno> carlos@carlos-AMILO-A1650G:~$ carlos@carlos-AMILO-A1650G:~$
<nessuno> ok ci sono
<glpiana> !broadcom | nessuno
<ubot-it> nessuno: Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<nessuno> ho sbagliato a postare
<nessuno> ok vado e provo!
<nessuno> un grazie enorme!!!
<mimmo> wi fi otspot su ubuntu15.10 come si puo' fare
<lampadino> salve ho probl ad installare skype in ubuntu 15.04 questa mattina hanno tentato di aiutarmi...senza successo qualcuno può aiutarmi di nuovo  ?
<Sonia> Buongiorno a tutti.Se possibile vorrei un aiuto. Non sono esperta di ubuntu ma sto avendo problemi con un pc per quanto riguarda la connessione wifi di casa.Ottengo un messaggio di errore "connection xyz deactivated" mentre utilizzando una rete domestica diversa non ci sono problemi.Qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<krabador> Sonia, tutte reti wifi?
<Sonia> esatto
<krabador> Sonia, ctrl alt t, digita poi sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Sonia> ora provo
<krabador> Sonia, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> Sonia, sono comandi per diagnosticare la tua scheda
<Sonia> infatti ho problemi con degli aggiornamenti che non mi permette di fare
<Sonia> posso postare il risultato dei comandi che mi hai dato?
<krabador> Sonia, se non ha installato il pacchetto che il primo comando installava, no.
<krabador> Sonia, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> Sonia, va nel sito pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Sonia
<ubot-it> Sonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> fa un pastebin del contenuto
<Sonia> grayie mille
<lampadino> è così difficile installare skype su ubuntu?
<m1974> ciao ho un dubbio. Ho un mac dove faccio regolarmente backup con time machine, se un giorno desiderassi un pc con ubuntu (ne ho uno con ubuntu già ma lo uso solo per ufficio)con i backup di time machine posso importare tutti i dati che già ho sul ipotetico nuovo pc? Oppure esiste una versione tipo backup di default di ubuntu che giri anche su mac in maniera tale da poter utilizzare quei dati sia sul mac che su ubuntu
<krabador> lampadino, è elementare
<Sonia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12903034/
<Sonia> spero aver compreso
<krabador> lampadino, software-properties-gtk da terminale, vai nella tab "altro software" abiliti i repo partner, chiudi , apri il terminale, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> lampadino, sudo apt-get install skype
<m1974> lampadino: ma se fai sudo apt-get install Skype non funziona?
<m1974> ops tardi
<krabador> m1974, mac != ubuntu
<mc01> ho sbagliato con le partzioni e adesso dal grub non riconosce i file sistem come posso fare?
<krabador> m1974, i backup di time machine te li usi su mac, non su ubuntu
<krabador> mc01, rifare tutto dall'inizio?
<mc01> come dall'inzio cio gia provato ma non mi legge il dischetto di installa zione
<m1974> mmmmm e quindi perderò tutti quei dati a meno che non me li importo in una cartella con la mia manina
<krabador> mc01, e lo sai un po' di italiano?
<krabador> m1974, hai voluto un mac, pedala.
<krabador> !chat | m1974
<ubot-it> m1974: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<m1974> lol hai ragione
<lampadino> mi da errore ci sono pacchetti danneggiati..
<krabador> lampadino, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | lampadino
<ubot-it> lampadino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lampadino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12903071/
<mc01> come un mac
<krabador> Sonia, o margit che dir si voglia, sudo apt-get -f install
<krabador> Sonia, chiudi software center
<krabador> eccetera
<Sonia> faccio subito
<m1974> ehhhh ho capito tardi infatti sto facendo queste domande proprio per capire come risolvere la cosa (cosa che ho capito)
<krabador> m1974, si, ma cio' che riguarda un mac, riguarda assistenza e documentazione apple
<m1974> ad oggi se tornassi indietro non prenderei più un mac
<krabador> m1974, accomodati a leggerla
<m1974> krabador: a manina sposto tutto e quando il mac salta prendo un buon pc pari prezzo e ci installo ubuntu
<krabador> m1974, bene, ti aspettiamo
<m1974> krabador: praticamente uso solo ubuntu ormai solo la piattaforma steam la uso sul mac
<Sonia> qui il software center dovrebbe essere chiuso ma non riesco ad installare i pacchetti
<krabador> Sonia, fa il pastebin di quel comando
<krabador> Sonia, hai installato synaptic , che magari è in giro aperto?
<Sonia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12903139/
<Sonia> purtroppo il pc non e ilmio
<krabador> Sonia, dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<krabador> Sonia, allora facci venire qui il proprietario
<krabador> non vogliamo creare problemi
<krabador> a meno che tu non sia stato/a la causa del problema
<Sonia> no,tranquillo ;) e di mia zia e sostiene che il tutto sia accaduto dopo lûltimo aggiornamento
<Sonia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12903158/
<Sonia> e un pc di fortuna
<Sonia> la cosa rognosa e che a casa sua non va e da me si connette che e un piacere
<krabador> Sonia, sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-3.13.0-66-generic
<krabador> Sonia, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0-66-generic
<Ilyan> salve :p
<krabador> salve
<Sonia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12903192/
<Sonia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12903200/
<lampadino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12903201/
<krabador> lampadino, software-properties-gtk , cambia server dei repositories
<krabador> dal menu a tendina "scarica da" metti i principali internazionali
<krabador> lampadino, chiudi , sudo apt-get update, ovviamente danto per scontato che tu abbia abilitato i repositories partner, come detto prima
<krabador> Sonia, sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<krabador> Sonia, sudo apt-get -f install
<italia91> Salve ragazzi sono nuovo in ubuntu volevo chiedervi come installo i driver audio realtek del mio portatile in ubuntu
<italia91> c'e qualcuno esperto
<lampadino> come faccio a cambiare i repositories?
<italia91> devi aprire software e aggiornamenti
<italia91> poi devi andare in altro software
<italia91> da li rimuovi aggiungi aggiorni i repo
<lampadino> quale comando gli do aggiungi modifica o rimuovi?
<italia91> aggiungi li aggiungi ma devi avere questo tipo di comando
<italia91> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu wily main
<italia91> e un esempio
<krabador> italia91, no
<krabador> <krabador> lampadino, software-properties-gtk , cambia server dei repositories
<krabador> <krabador> dal menu a tendina "scarica da" metti i principali internazionali
<krabador> lampadino, delle 16:53
<krabador> software-properties-gtk , lo digiti nel terminale e premi invio
<italia91> krabador te sai come installare i driver audio realtek
<krabador> lampadino, alle 16:33 <krabador> lampadino, software-properties-gtk da terminale, vai nella tab "altro software" abiliti i repo partner, chiudi , apri il terminale, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> lampadino, ma forse non l'hai fatto
<krabador> italia91, funziona l'audio nel notebook ?
<krabador> italia91, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<italia91> no ma se metto una distro live mi prende subito realtek
<krabador> italia91, aplay -l | pastebinit
<italia91> ok asp
<italia91> aplay -l | pastebinit
<italia91> aplay: device_list:268: nessuna scheda audio trovata...
<italia91> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<italia91> ho realtek come hardware audio
<italia91> j
<italia91> alsa-driver-RTv5.18/alsa quando faccio make ./configure poi dopo make e dopo ancora make install da errore
<krabador> italia91, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> italia91, non accetto privati, sono disabilitati, scrivi pure in canal
<italia91> ok
<italia91> sorry
<italia91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12903384/
<italia91> ecco i dettagli
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12903404/
<lampadino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12903404/
<krabador> lampadino, una basta
<krabador> lampadino, hai abilitato i repositories partner ?
<krabador> lampadino, fa uno screen della tab "altro software " di software-properties-gtk
<krabador> !image | lampadino
<ubot-it> lampadino: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> italia91, cat /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebinit
<krabador> italia91, di che ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<italia91> 15.10 upgrade da 15.04
<krabador> 15.04 l'audio andava?
<italia91> si ma era sballato in breve mi dava quello normale invece su una distro live che non ric il nome riconosceva il driver realtek appena  connesso online
<krabador> italia91, fa un'installazione pulita
<lampadino> https://imageshack.com/my/images
<krabador> lampadino, non hai mandato nulla
<italia91> devi copiare il link immagine
<krabador> lampadino, usa imgur
<italia91> non ho voglia di reinstallare
<italia91> ho provato di tutto
<krabador> italia91, sorry
<italia91> asp
<italia91> con sudo
<italia91> non posso reinstallare i driver
<lampadino> cosa è imgur?
<krabador> ci sono diverse variabili che fanno andar male un avanzamento di versione
<italia91> asp si mi dice software e aggiornamento 15.04 cd rom
<italia91> come posso reinstallare ubuntu 15.10 senza perdere nulla
<krabador> prova la 15.10 in live, se va bene , installala. Se fai partire la procedure di installazione, selezioni "altro" quando ti chiede come fare, selezioni la root attuale, e NON sspunti la formattazione
<krabador> avrai una nuova installazione senza perdita di dati
<krabador> ti consiglio di creare un utente con un nome diverso dal precedente, e spostare all'interno del nuovo i dati dalle cartelle del vecchio
<krabador> lampadino, senti
<krabador> lampadino, ti preoccupi almeno di leggere cio' che ti viene scritto?
<krabador> lampadino, sei qui per perdere tempo?
<italia91> forse sta facendo come googla per cercar risposte
<italia91> come me++
<krabador> italia91, non c'è da girarci intorno, di fronte ad installazione corrotta, ripristinala.
<krabador> italia91, ti ho mandato "<krabador> italia91, cat /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebinit " alle 17:19, che hai ignorato
<krabador> piuttosto che googlare, potresti leggere qui dentro , cio' che ti viene chiesto, in assistenza
<italia91> SI ho fatto quello che dici
<krabador> e non hai menzionato niente a riguardo
<krabador>  quindi lo sai solo tu
<italia91> il comando delle 17:19 da errore si e tentato di inviare un pastebin vuoto
<krabador> e quanto avresti aspettato per dirlo ?
<italia91> lo detto
<krabador> italia91, ma smettila
<italia91> vbb
<krabador> almeno parla italiano
<krabador> italia91, c'è il log di questo canale, tutti possono verificare tutto cio' che è stato detto ed in che ordine
<krabador> !log | italia91
<ubot-it> italia91: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<italia91> lo so ho trovato la soluzione in un forum estero e sto risolvendo per errore ho messo  male i driver alsa
<krabador> se si entra qui dentro , dopo un orgia di operazioni arbitrarie esterne non certificabili
<krabador> solo il ripristino, che nel frattempo tra l'altro avresti già finito di fare, ti si po' consigliare.
<italia91> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=440584
<italia91> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1121805&page=1 le chiami opzioni non ufficiose
<krabador> tu hai parlato di forum estero
<krabador> quindi , mettiti d'accordo con te stesso
<italia91> si ho detto di aver consultato un forum estero http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1121805&page=2
<krabador> in ogni caso, il primo risale al 2011, e di cose ne sono cambiate
<krabador> !ripristino | italia91
<ubot-it> italia91: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> hai altre domande?
<italia91> si una domanda quando esce un nuovo skype per linux/ubuntu
<krabador> chiedilo al team skype
<italia91> AH OK
<italia91> ah ok grz
<krabador> h ok grz
<krabador> http://community.skype.com/t5/La-comunit%C3%A0-Skype/ct-p/it
<scatto73> buona sera a tutti ho scaricato dal sito l'ultima versione di <ubuntu.....una volta partita l'installazione ed arrivata alla fase di decisione di quanto spazio dedicare ad ubuntu si bocca non facendomi più proseguire.pre,metto che sto utilizando un toshiba uktra book con intel I5.... qualcuna ha un idea di cosa succeda ??? è possibile che la macchi
<scatto73> na non ,mi permetta L'ìnstallazione  grazie anticipatamente
<krabador> scatto73, sei munito di un cavo lan?
<scatto73> buona sera a tutti ho scaricato dal sito l'ultima versione di <ubuntu.....una volta partita l'installazione ed arrivata alla fase di decisione di quanto spazio dedicare ad ubuntu si blocca non facendomi più proseguire.pre,metto che sto utilizando un toshiba ultra book con intel I5.... qualcuna ha un idea di cosa succeda ??? è possibile che la macch
<scatto73> ina non ,mi permetta L'ìnstallazione  grazie anticipatamente
<maurizio> scatto73: hai provato in live?
<scatto73> ho provato in live con una chiavetta e funzionava lento ma funzionava
<maurizio> scatto73: quello è normale visto che è tutto in una chiavetta. Dopo hai provato ad installare da live? cioè con il s.o. live funzionante (se non ricordo male c'è un icona in desktop con scritto install)
<scatto73> no Maurizio ci provo e ti dico per il momento grazie del supporto
<maurizio> in bocca al lupo
<krabador> scatto73, se hai un cavo lan, carica la live, ed entra in questa chat
<scatto73> non ho possibilità del cavo lan mi dispiace
<krabador> scatto73, hai scheda wireless realtek?
<krabador> scatto73, che scheda wireless hai?
<scatto73> come faccio a vedere
<krabador> che sistema stai usando adesso ?
<scatto73> windows 7
<krabador> gestione periferiche
<scatto73> miniport windows possibile
<krabador> scatto73, riporta il modello del portatile
<krabador> con precisione, dalla targhetta posta al di sotto
<scatto73> toshiba satellite ultrabook intel core I5
<scatto73> u840
<nicola-palia> salve, scrivo perchè nonostante abbia seguito passo dopo passo la guida del sto non riesco ad isntallare ubuntu sul mio portatile.
<krabador> scatto73, riporta perfettamente cosa dice la targhetta sotto il notebok
<krabador> nicola-palia, che problemi incontri?
<krabador> nicola-palia, che ubuntu, e su che hardware
<scatto73> satellite u849-10n
<scatto73> 840
<nicola-palia> quando faccio partire la versione live da pendrive dopo la schermata viola di ubuntu mi spunta "enable to find a mediom containing a live system"
<nicola-palia> ubuntu 15.10 64bit su un i7
<krabador> scatto73, carica la live, la wireless dovrebbe andare
<krabador> nicola-palia, hai uefi?
<nicola-palia> credo di si , come posso esserne 3
<nicola-palia> certo
<nicola-palia> ?
<krabador> entri in bios, e vedi le opzioni a riguardo
<krabador> secure boot
<krabador> fast boot
<nicola-palia> ah allora si, ho uefi
<krabador> nicola-palia, si blocca, al messaggio di cui parli?
<nicola-palia> si
<NickEngineer> ciao a tutti, dopo svariati tentativi e guide seguite non sono riuscito ancora a far partire ubuntu da usb. ubuntu 15.10 64 bit su i74510u
<mariangiongiange> ciao scusa ho il seguente problema: quando ho fatto la partizione sul pc ho usato la live di ubuntu e adesso tutte le volte che entro su windows mi appare una finestra di dialogo sula barra degli strumenti che dice che ci sono file in attesa di essere scritti, vado a vedere sul disco G e indica che dentro c' è la live di ubuntu ma non ho inserito n
<mariangiongiange> iente nell unità cd
<mariangiongiange> se provo ad eliminarlo cosa succede?
<mariangiongiange> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ziQd4IhRqKNgGBZBSn8w
<krabador> mariangiongiange, sei su ubuntu adesso?
<Vanni> Ciao a tutti
<Ilyan> ciao vanni
<Vanni> Qualcuno di voi ha avuto dei problemi nella sincronizzazione di un iPod di seconda generazione?
<krabador> Vanni, con quale release?
<Vanni> Lubuntu 14.4
<krabador> Vanni, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<Vanni> gtkpod non riesce a montarlo, Rhythmbox non lo riconosce etc.
<Vanni> Amarok e Banshee neppure
<krabador> se attaccato, lsusb che dice?
<Vanni> lo riconosce perfettamente come iPod nano di seconda generazione
<krabador> Vanni, ha mai funzionato in lubuntu?
<krabador> quando hai installato 14.04 ?
<Vanni> No, mai. Un paio di mesi fa
<krabador> Vanni, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<morris> all: buona notte
<krabador> lsusb | pastebinit
<Vanni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12905681/
<Vanni> ecco
<krabador> Vanni, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> Vanni, in alcuni casi, puo' essere necessario fare un rebuild dell'ipod
<Vanni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12905727/
<Vanni> Su winxp ha sempre funzionato comunque
<Vanni> anche fino a poco tempo fa
<krabador> Vanni, non c'entra
<krabador> Vanni, è attaccato solo l'ipod adesso?
<Vanni> sì
<krabador> Vanni, sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/ipod
<Vanni> non riesce a montarlo
<krabador> cosa dice?
<Vanni> mnt/ipod non esiste
<krabador> Vanni, sudo mkdir /mnt/ipod
<krabador> sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/ipod
<Vanni> ok, dopo aver creato la directory, ha preso il comando
<krabador> apri il gestore files, e va nella cartella, vedi se hai la cartella tra le risorse
<Vanni> sì, c'è
<Vanni> provo ad aprire gtkpod?
<krabador> vai
<Vanni> niente, dice che non può essere montato
<krabador> Vanni, accedici dal gestore di filesw
<peppe1> ciao,non riesco a vedere i filmati su youtube cosa posso fare?
<krabador> peppe1, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-resrtricted-extras
<Vanni> ci sono
<krabador> puoi gestire i files da li?
<krabador> Vanni, cat /etc/udev | pastebinit
<peppe1> krabador, dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto ubuntu-restrcted-exstras
<peppe1> restricted
<krabador> peppe1, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> peppe1, sudo apt-get -y install ubuntu-restricted-extras | pastebinit
<krabador> peppe1, questo rilascia un link , incollalo qui
<peppe1> krabador,  era scritto male. adesso dice che è gia alla versione piu recente
<krabador> peppe1, <krabador> peppe1, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<peppe1> krabador, ok
<krabador> peppe1, dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<Vanni> krabador, mi restituisce errore
<krabador> che tipo di errore?
<krabador> Vanni, sudo umount /dev/sdb2
<Vanni> krabador, cat /etc/udev | pastebinit
<Vanni> cat: /etc/udev: Is a directory
<Vanni> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<krabador> Vanni, ls -la /etc/udev | pastebinit
<krabador> Vanni, dopo sudo umount /dev/sdb2  , sudo chmod 777 /mnt/ipod , sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod
<Vanni> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906023/
<Vanni> krabador, al terzo comando mi dice che devo specificare il filesystem
<peppe1> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906063/
<krabador> peppe1, serviva solo l'ultimo link
<peppe1> krabador, ha ok
<krabador> Vanni, sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod  ?
<krabador> peppe1, sta piu' attento
<krabador> peppe1, con firefox non riesci a vedere nessun tipo di video youtube?
<Vanni> krabador, sì
<peppe1> krabador, no
<peppe1> nessuno
<krabador> peppe1, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<calimero_82> buonasera
<krabador> Vanni, sudo umount /dev/sda2 ha dato errore?
<krabador> peppe1, sempre solo il link risultante, devi postare qui ù
<peppe1> krabador, ok
<Vanni> krabador, ecco: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod
<Vanni> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<krabador> Vanni, hai mandato  sudo chmod 777 /mnt/ipod ?
<peppe1> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906135/
<Vanni> krabador, sì
<Vanni> krabador, nessun problema con quel comando
<krabador> Vanni, hai chiuso il gestore files e gtkpod?
<calimero_82> la procedura di installazione manuale di ubuntu con la rimozione di win8.1 e identica a quella che si fa sul vecchio bios, avendo gi' tolto il secure e il fastboot>?grazie
<calimero_82> nelle guide del wiki si parla di dualboot, ecco perche mi son permesso di chiedere
<krabador> peppe1, hai ppa offline che bloccano il processo di update della distro
<krabador> peppe1, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<peppe1> krabador, non so cosa sono
<krabador> peppe1, ci sono, li ha messi chi usa questo pc, e se non lo sai , o lo ha fatto qualcun altro , o hai seguito guide non ufficiali
<krabador> peppe1, manda il comando
<peppe1> krabador, ok
<krabador> peppe1, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<mariangiongiange> krabador, no devo andare su ubuntu?
<krabador> mariangiongiange, ben alzato
<mariangiongiange> grazie
<peppe1> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906204/
<krabador> mariangiongiange, entra su ubuntu e torna qui
<mariangiongiange> ok
<Vanni> krabador, sì
<krabador> peppe1, quella è la lista dei ppa
<peppe1> krabador, adesso ti mando l'altro comando
<krabador> peppe1, http://ppa.launchpad.net/djcj/vlc-stable/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  ---> questo è offline, e, insieme al cd rom, assente, bloccano la distribuzione
<krabador> peppe1, lo usi spesso questo sistema?
<krabador> Vanni, hai chiuso dopo aver mandato i comandi?
<krabador> Vanni, l'ipod è sempre rimasto attaccato?
<peppe1> krabador, lo usano i miei figli
<peppe1> krabador, devo mandare questo comando? cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> peppe1, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<mariangiongiange> eccomiii
<krabador> mariangiongiange, sudo gparted
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> fa uno screenshot della finestra del programma
<krabador> !image | mariangiongiange
<ubot-it> mariangiongiange: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Vanni> krabador, sì, sempre attaccato
<krabador> Vanni, e la prima domanda?
<peppe1> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906272/
<Vanni> krabador, sì, chiuso
<krabador> Vanni, si , ma ...  prima o dopo aver mandato i comandi?
<krabador> peppe1, da terminale , software-properties-gtk , togli la spunta dalla voce "cd rom"
<Vanni> krabador, dopo
<mariangiongiange> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/HMZfZlpHRoK74IvMRHHz
<krabador> mariangiongiange, cinzia, della finestra di programma
<krabador> non del terminale
<krabador> mariangiongiange / cinzia , di gparted
<krabador> Vanni, con gestore files e gtkpod chiusi, rimanda sudo umount /dev/sdb2 , sudo mount /dev/sdb2 | pastebinit
<krabador> peppe1, una volta tolta la voce, chiudi quella finestra , torna nel terminale
<mariangiongiange> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/pXk7DB9DS6sxf83b8966
<krabador> peppe1, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/djcj-vlc-stable-trusty.list
<krabador> peppe1, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/djcj-vlc-stable-trusty.list.save
<krabador> peppe1, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<peppe1> krabador, tutti e tre i comandi?
<krabador> dopo aver tolto la spunta nella finestra che hai aperto prima
<krabador> tutti e tre
<krabador> in ordine
<peppe1> krabador, ok
<krabador> peppe1, togli la spunta, chiudi la finestra torna nel terminale, e manda i comandi
<mariangiongiange> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/pXk7DB9DS6sxf83b8966
<peppe1> krabador, ok
<krabador> mariangiongiange, bene, che cosa succede con queste partizioni?
<mariangiongiange> forse ne ho fatte piu del dovuto
<krabador> mariangiongiange, beh, c'è una /dev/sda8 che non ha molto senso
<krabador> ma non è un problema
<Vanni> krabador, sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod
<Vanni> mount: you must specify the filesystem ~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb2 | pastebinit
<Vanni> mount: /dev/sdb2 already mounted or /media/giovanni/GIOVANNI busy
<Vanni> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb2 is already mounted on /media/giovanni/GIOVANNI
<mariangiongiange> e dov è che secondo te starebbe la live?
<krabador> mariangiongiange, da nessuna parte
<mariangiongiange> l ho eliminato dev\sda8
<krabador> mariangiongiange, cosa hai in /dev/sda8 ?
<krabador> mariangiongiange, il discorso era, cosa succedeva di preciso in win
<mariangiongiange> ora più niente
<krabador> non ti sei minimamente spiegato
<mariangiongiange> succede che mi segna che sul lettore cd c è la live di ubuntu
<mariangiongiange> me lo dice ogni volta ma non c è nessun cd inserito
<krabador> Vanni, dice che è montato in quel percorso
<krabador> Vanni, va a vedere
<krabador> mariangiongiange, se non c'è veramente nessun cd inserito, o win è posseduto, o è stato usato un programma di montaggio della iso, che crea un'unità virtuale, per montare la iso come cd
<krabador> e magari continua a rilevarlo
<mariangiongiange> tipo daemon tools?
<Vanni> krabador, riesco a vedere tutti i file dell'ipod
<krabador> mariangiongiange, dentro /dev/sda8 c'era roba, cancellandola, se non sai cosa c'era , magari hai fatto dani a qualcuno
<krabador> Vanni, bene
<mariangiongiange> che ne sai che c era roba?
<krabador> mariangiongiange, so leggere
<Vanni> krabador, però gtkpod non me lo fa caricare ugualmente
<krabador> mariangiongiange, dovresti saperlo farea anche tu
<krabador> Vanni, ma puoi gestirlo dal gestore files?
<peppe1> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906463/
<mariangiongiange> cazzo è vero era occupato
<mariangiongiange> oddio adesso ho paura a riavviare il pc
<krabador> mariangiongiange, l'hai fatto senza chiedere
<krabador> mariangiongiange, la root di ubuntu è /dev/sda6, tranquillo
<krabador> è per i contenuti di quella partizione
<krabador> che chi ha fatto , ha usato
<krabador> peppe1, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> peppe1, potrebbe metterci un po', se gli aggiornamenti si sono bloccati da tanto
<krabador> peppe1, ma quando finisce, manda il link risultante
<peppe1> krabador, ok
<mariangiongiange> ho eliminato 5 giga di roba tuttavia
<krabador> mariangiongiange, trovati il tempo del cordoglio
<mariangiongiange> io pensavo che questo cd ubuntu fosse memorizzato in uno spazio di gparted
<mariangiongiange> senno perche mi avresti detto di andare a vedere su gparted?
<krabador> per capire , al di la delle spiegazioni aleatorie che hai dato, come stava messo il disco, per inquadrare un reale problema
<krabador> appena arrivata l'immagine ti ho chiesto di spiegarti, ma hai solo preso iniziative
<mariangiongiange> quindi sto disco do sta?
<Vanni> krabador, tecnicamente sì. Dici che è possibile aggiungere degli mp3 nella cartella music senza bisogno di passare per gtkpod?
<krabador> mariangiongiange, non credo tu abbia capito
<krabador> che non c'è nessun disco da nessuna parte
<mariangiongiange> certo che non c è
<krabador> e che devi contestualizzare meglio il problema che dici di avere
<mariangiongiange> però segna che c è
<krabador> e che se win è isterico
<krabador> mariangiongiange, non riguarda ubuntu
<krabador> perchè la situazione all'interno delle partizioni del disco è regolare
<krabador> !windows | mariangiongiange
<italia91> ciao sono io ho preso la iso di ubuntu 15.10 ho messo la ppa audio dev ma dice not found wily su audio dev ppa cosa devo fare
<krabador> italia91, i ppa rispondono solo a chi li fa
<krabador> sono fonti esterne di files
<mariangiongiange> vabbe comunque sei un po acido
<krabador> mariangiongiange, "vabeh comunque non si sa che vai cercando"
<krabador> e ti ripeto , sul fronte ubuntu, il disco è regolarissimo
<krabador> !windows | mariangiongiange
<ubot-it> mariangiongiange: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<krabador> italia91, i ppa sono sorgenti audio esterne, gestite da terze parti, non supportate dalla comunità ubuntu, a parte rarissime eccezioni, come il ppa per i driver aggiornati nvidia
<krabador> gestito direttamente dalla comunità ubuntu
<italia91> il ppa di audio dev ubuntu lo da la wiki italiana di ubuntu
<krabador> italia91,  i ppa sono sorgenti audio esterne =  i ppa sono sorgenti software esterne
<italia91> io ora ho preso dal sito realtek i driver ma appena che faccio make install da questio errore
<krabador> italia91, hai 15.10, quel ppa, supporta fino a diverse versioni fa
<italia91> ah ok cosa posso fare
<krabador> italia91, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<italia91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906700/
<jep> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di aiuto
<krabador> chiedi
<jep> ciao krab
<jep> ho un problema all'avvio
<jep> mi esce
<jep> si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema
<krabador> italia91, manda il comando , per favore, e prova con la compilazionne
<krabador> jep, cosa hai fatto prima che si verificasse il problema?
<jep> ti spiego
<jep> ho installato cairo dock
<jep> in autoavvio
<jep> poi ho copiato il contenuto del file degli errori e mi escequesto
<jep> openConnection: connect: File o directory non esistente
<jep> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<jep> upstart: Processo main (1468) del job upstart-event-bridge terminato con lo stato 1
<jep> upstart: Processo main del job upstart-event-bridge terminato, rigenerazione
<jep> upstart: Processo main (1479) del job upstart-event-bridge terminato con lo stato 1
<krabador> bene
<italia91> ho fatto cosi mi sono messo in su poi ho fatto cd sulla cartella dove ho i file di realtek poi ho fatto ./configure make poi make install
<italia91> ma a make install da errore
<krabador> italia91, hai installato o no build-essential?
<jep> krab si era chiusa la chat
<italia91> si
<italia91> e tutto aggiornato dice
<jep> openConnection: connect: File o directory non esistente
<jep> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<jep> upstart: Processo main (1468) del job upstart-event-bridge terminato con lo stato 1
<krabador> jep, non devi
<krabador> incollare
<krabador> in canale
<krabador> jep, si usa pastebin
<italia91> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<italia91> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<italia91> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<italia91> build-essential è già alla versione più recente.
<italia91> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<krabador> o madonna...
<krabador> italia91, ti ci metti pure tu adesso?
<jep> come faccio?
<jep> pr farti capire l'errore
<krabador> !pastebin | jep
<italia91> se non spieghi coma auto uppare su pastebin
<krabador> italia91, ti è stato spiegato oggi
<krabador> italia91, controlla il log
<krabador> italia91, fatto sta che puoi andare sul sito pastebin, e farlo a mano
<jep> !pastebin openConnection: connect: File o directory non esistente
<jep> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<jep> upstart: Processo main (1468) del job upstart-event-bridge terminato con lo stato 1
<jep> upstart: Processo main del job upstart-event-bridge terminato, rigenerazione
<jep> upstart: Processo main (1479) del job upstart-event-bridge terminato con lo stato 1
<jep> upstart: Processo main del job upstart-event-bridge terminato, rigenerazione
<jep> upstart: Processo main (1491) del job upstart-event-bridge terminato con lo stato 1
<jep> upstart: Processo main del job upstart-event-bridge terminato, rigenerazione
<jep> upstart: Processo main (1495) del job upstart-event-bridge terminato con lo stato 1
<jep> upstart: Processo main del job upstart-event-bridge terminato, rigenerazione
<jep> upstart: Processo main (1505) del job upstart-event-bridge terminato con lo stato 1
<jep> upstart: Processo main del job upstart-event-bridge terminato, rigenerazione
<jep> upstart: Processo main (1511) del job upstart-event-bridge terminato con lo stato 1
<jep> upstart: Processo main del job upstart-event-bridge terminato, rigenerazione
<krabador> jepp, non incollare in canale lunghi output, usa pastebin
<jepp> krab mi hai espulso? tu mi hai chiesto di mettere pastebin
<krabador> come ti dice il topic di questo canale
<krabador> jepp, non l'hai fatto
<jepp> ok comunque sei riuscito a leggere?
<italia91> kraba ti senti figo a fare il saccente a buttare fuori le persone che sono appena entrate ti senti figo ad essere maleducato con la gente io ora chiudo la  chat e chatto con gli inglesi anzi meglio gli americani che non ti mandano a  quel paese
<krabador> jepp, fa un pastebin
<Vanni> krabador, niente, Banshee lo vede, ma non carica gli mp3 all'interno
<krabador> italia91, puoi fare quello che ti pare nella tua vita
<jepp> dimmi come fare che prima non l'ho saputo fare se no mi cacci dinuovo
<krabador> jepp, senti
<krabador> qui non si sta a cacciare la gente cosi'
<krabador> t'è stato detto di usare pastebin ed hai semplicemente continuato ad incollare blocchii di 30 linee
<jepp> ma se ionon so nemmeno cosa sia pastebin4
<krabador> jepp, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jepp> ok leggo
<krabador> in precedenti assistenze t'è stato detto abbondantemenet
<krabador> jepp, devi usare quel sito
<krabador> incollare dentro quello che serve, premere paste, incollare qui dentro il link
<jepp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906926/
<krabador> jepp, rimuovi cairo-dock dall'autoavvio , disinstallalo
<jepp> ok poi?
<krabador> vedi se va?
<jepp> si ma eliminandolo si toglie il problema
<jepp> già ho provato
<krabador> jepp, e allora accontentati
<krabador> o hai ulteriori tentazioni di martellare il pc?
<jepp> in che senso
<krabador> hai detto "<jepp> si ma eliminandolo si toglie il problema "
<krabador> se si toglie il problema, tienitelo senza cairo dock
<jepp> veramente avevo chiesto aiuto per risolverlo, ovviamente eliminando il programma si risolve
<jepp> mi stai dicendo che cairo da per forza quell'errore?
<krabador> jepp, il discorso è che questo canale non è un canale per cairo dock, anche se installabile dal repo
<krabador> se tale software causa come nel tuo caso problemi al sistema
<krabador> noi ti si puo' solo indicare come poter riutilizzare il sistema, in sicurezza e correttamenet
<jepp> va bene grazie lo stesso cercherò di risolvere altrove
<jepp> buona serata
<krabador> jepp,
<krabador> ubuntu != cairo dock
<krabador> jepp, nel momento in cui determinato software da problemi, si cerca nella documentazione relativa a quel software consultanto , se disponibili, le risorse messe a disposizione dai dev
<jepp> va bene consulto altrove
<jepp> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/CairoDock
<jepp> avevo letto qua
<jepp> e ho cliccato su chat supporto tecnico ho pensato di poter trovare aiuto su cairo
<krabador> jepp, non ti sto accusando di nulla
<krabador> soltanto che qui non si fa assistenza ai singoli software, ma esclusivamente al sistema
<krabador> c'è il canale chat
<krabador> per questo
<Wolkn> Ehm.. scusate, potrei domandare una cosa?
<krabador> Wolkn, chiedi
<krabador> jepp, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jepp> ok krab cercherò di risolvere perchè piacerebbe averla la cairo
<Wolkn> Vorrei passare a Ubuntu da windows 10.
<Wolkn> Cioè
<Wolkn> dovrei seguire qualche passaggio particolare
<Wolkn> o altro?
<krabador> Wolkn, hai win10 in una macchina e vuoi installare ubuntu?
<Wolkn> sì
<krabador> Wolkn, se vuoi solo ubuntu in questa macchina, fai  partire la procedura di installazione, e quando ti chiede dove installare gli indichi tutto il disco
<krabador> con l'apposita opzione che ti appare
<Wolkn> E potrò usarlo in dual?
<Wolkn> Cioè potrò tenere ancora windows 10?
<krabador> cosi' no
<Wolkn> ah
<krabador> se gli dici tutto il disco no
<krabador> ma , c'è anche l'opzione "affianca a windows"
<krabador> e lui lo installa senza cancellare tutto il disco
<Wolkn> Ok
<Wolkn> procedo. Grazie mille
<krabador> e quando hai finito di instalare , al riavvio , chiede cosa caricare
<krabador> Wolkn, un attimo
<Wolkn> certo
<krabador> Wolkn, hai uefi in questa macchina?
<krabador> che macchina è?
<Wolkn> Lenovo
<krabador> nel senso , un notebook recente con uefi?
<Wolkn> non ne sono sicuro
<Wolkn> controllo
<krabador> Wolkn, è come se avessi risposto "fiat"
<Wolkn> Non sono molto esperto
<Wolkn> ^^"
<krabador> ok,ma per fornire informazioni precise, ci vogliono ulteriori informazioni precise ;)
<jepp> wolkn
<jepp> anche io ho lenovo
<jepp> ho installatu ubuntu affiancato a w8.1 proprio ieri
<Wolkn> sì, ha uefi
<Wolkn> Cambia qualcosa, in questo caso?
<jepp> se hai un G50 sarà come il mio con UEFI basta che ti crei la partizione da windows
<jepp> no no
<krabador> meglio crearla da linux
<jepp> ti crei la partizione da windows sotto gestione disco
<krabador> selezionare, in installazione "altro" assegnarla a mano
<krabador> niente di piu' niente di meno
<Wolkn> capito
<krabador> Wolkn, carichi il supporto di installazione, che sia dvd, o pendrive usb, con l'opzione prova senza installare
<krabador> dentro potrai caricare un partizionatore
<Wolkn> sì
<Wolkn> e dovrò selezionarla, no?
<krabador> che farà la partizione direttamente come la vuole ubuntu, al contrario di come dice jepp , che da windows non è possibile
<Wolkn> ok
<Wolkn> grazie mille
<krabador> successivamente fai partire , sempre da li, l'installazione
<krabador> la fai andare, al momento di dire dove installare , selezioni "altro"
<krabador> selezioni la partizione appena creata , a mano, gli assegni il punto di mount , come  "/ " , file system con journaling, ed il gioco è fatto
<jepp> krab scusa la mia ignoranza
<jepp> ma come mai sono riuscito da windows?
<jepp> ho creato poi dall'installer di ubuntu uno swap e una partizione /
<jepp> una ext4 e l'altra di swap corrispondente alla wuantità di RAM
<jepp> quantità*
<krabador> jepp, perchè poi l'ha formattata in linux
<krabador> se fai tutto da linux fai prima
<krabador> semplicemente
<krabador> jepp, fa fare le cose di linux a linux
<jepp> ma linux come windows me lo fa il calcolo del massimo spazio disponibile per la nuova partizione?
<jepp> win dice che ci sono file fissi che non può spostare
<jepp> ad esempio mi faceva fare massimo 360gb
<krabador> jepp, un qualsiasi partizionatore non ti fa usare piu' dello spazio disponibile
<krabador> molto semplicemente
<jepp> secondo te sarebbe stato meglio farlo da linux quindi il partizionamento?
<krabador> si
<krabador> fai molto prima
<jepp> cosa sarebbe cambiato?
<jepp> il tempo impiegato?
<jepp> ok la prossima volta usero l'installer
<krabador> jepp, ma ci vuoi girare intorno per non ammettere di aver fatto una semi-puttanata :D ?
<jepp> hahahah
<krabador> jepp, a linux servono partizioni ext, o btrfs , o altre, che win non vede, se non tramite software di terze parti
<jepp> molte guide consigliano di fare così e mi sono fidato
<krabador> jepp, ecco, stai installando linux? segui guide linux, non "molte guide"
<krabador> ubuntu ce ne ha quante ne vuoi
<jepp> con win ho solamente dedicato lo spazio...ubuntu ha formattato in ext4 e fatto lo swap
<krabador> tra italiane e internazionali, ufficiali
<peppe1> krabador, ecco finalmente ha finito  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12907342/
<jepp> infatti seguirò solo queste guide la prossima volta
<krabador> jepp,  se devi andare dall'idraulico, ascolti i consigli del sarto?
<jepp> vabe ma credo sia più o meno lo stesso risultato ciò che ho fatto no? ho perso solo più tempo
<jepp> hai ragione
<krabador> jepp, si, come quando riattaccano un braccio al contrario, all'ospedale
<krabador> jepp, poi glielo rimettono apposto
<krabador> e ti dicono "beh, il risultato è uguale, no?"
<krabador> tu cosa diresti?
<toshiba_il_ritor> buonasra
<toshiba_il_ritor> buonasera
<jepp> ma nel mio caso cosa cambia?
<krabador> jepp, poi, con tutto il rispetto "credo" , lascialo dire a chi è esperto
<krabador> !chat | jepp
<ubot-it> jepp: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !ciao | toshiba_il_ritor
<ubot-it> toshiba_il_ritor: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> peppe1, hai problemi di connessione ?
<jepp> lo so che non sono esperto grazie per avermelo ricordato
<peppe1> krabador, un po lenta
<jepp> se fossi stato esperto non avrei chiesto aiuto
<krabador> jepp, si , ma davanti all'evidenza insisti di avere ragione
<krabador> una persona inesperta onesta non si comporta cosi0
<jepp> vorrei solo capre
<krabador> jepp, ti è stato spiegato
<toshiba_il_ritor> non riesco ad entrare in #pentester_IT
<krabador> ma continui a giustificarti
<jepp> capire cosa cambia dall'aver fatto la partizione con windows dal farla con linux
<krabador> jepp, qui non è questione di giustificarsi, ma di indicare le line opportune
<jepp> vabe ciao
<krabador> jepp, cambia, che, hai fatto una partizione su win, INUTILIZZABILE, da linux, che linux ha dovuto formattare
<krabador> e vai con Dio
<cristian_c> lol
<ilyan> :P
<krabador> peppe1, apt-get install --fix-missing | pastebinit
<krabador> peppe1, ci sono stati problemi con un pacchetto
<cristian_c> krabador: da ora in poi per andare da milano a roma , passerò da palermo
<krabador> peppe1, non aggiornavi da veramente tanto, erano bloccati da tanto gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> cristian_c, certo, lo diciamo a jepp nel wiki
<krabador> ufficialmente
<toshiba_il_ritor> Impossibile entrare in #pentester-IT (Sei bannato). come faccio ad entrare
<krabador> toshiba_il_ritor, mi spieghi a noi cosa dovrebbre fregare?
<krabador> con tutto il rispetto
<toshiba_il_ritor> grazie bella gente
<krabador> adieu
<krabador> toshiba_il_ritor, hai problemi con un canale, con lo staff di esso che ti ha bannato, in bocca al lupo
<peppe1> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12907431/
<krabador> peppe1, sudo apt-get -yf install | pastebinit
<peppe1> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12907461/
<krabador> peppe1, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> peppe1, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Satellite-001> buonasera
<ilyan> Ciao Satellite-001
<Satellite-001> come si fa a essere desbannati
<f843d0> Satellite-001: ciao toshiba_il_ritor, potresti almeno cambiare IP?
<ilyan> XD
<Satellite-001> puoi aiutarmi
<Satellite-001> f843d8
<peppe1> krabador, il terminale ha scritto l'equivalente della enciclopedia britannica qui il risultato  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12907720/
<krabador> bene peppe1
<krabador> il sistema è aggiornato
<dottmarcarelli> ciao a tutti
<dottmarcarelli> chi può aiutarmi con la configurazione di stampante samsung wifi?
<peppe1> krabador, grazie mille sei troppo forte
<krabador> peppe1, adesso devi riavviare
<krabador> peppe1, e riprovare ad usare firefox con flash
<peppe1> krabador, ok grazie ancora
<jepp> kraba ci sei?
<jepp> nella mia ignoranza sono riuscito a capire cosafosseil problema...è un problema di ubuntu e non di cairovisto che il problema si è ripresentato!
<jepp> l'app in questione che mi mostra il crash è "apport"
<jepp> se uso il comando sudo gedit /etc/default/apport e imposto il valore "0" lo disattivo
<jepp> però il problema c'è e rimane...sinceramente non mi va di reinstallare ubuntu, se hai altre idee sonoa orecchie aperte
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-24
<anella> ciao
<anella> sto provando ad installare ubuntu
<anella> ma quando riavvio mi da un problema di partizioni
<Guest70999> ciao a tutti
<Guest70999> mi presento mi chiamo alessandro e suono nuovo sia nel forum sia in ubuntu
<Guest70999> ho un problema critico
<Guest70999> non so chi mi puo' aiutare.....dispongo di un pc lenovo t61
<Guest70999> il mio pc dispone di un programmino x trovare driver periferiche bios ecc in questa pagina https://support.lenovo.com/it/it/documents/migr-75236
<Guest70999> ma funziona solo con windows
<Guest70999> ho provato a installarlo con wine ma niente
<Guest70999> qualcuno sa come far funzionare il programma su ubunti 15.10 ?
<Guest70999> grazie
<nessuno> Ciao e buongiorno a tutti. Ieri ho risolto il problema della connessione wifi  , lubuntu 14.04.3 lts ora vorrei risolvere la questione dello spegnimento del pc. Provato a seguire le varie guide ma niente. Come posso fare ??
<ExPBoy> in che senso spegnimento?
<nessuno> non si spegne. Rimane il logo di lubuntu con i led che scorrono e cosi rimane per ore
<ExPBoy> nessuno, prova ad aprire un terminale e digitare sudo shutdown -h now e vedi se si spegne
<nessuno> ok provo grazie ti faro' sapere!
<ExPBoy> ok
<nessuno> Eccoci niente il logo di lubuntu e scomparso ma lo schermo e' rimasto praticamente luminoso con una riga orizzontale.ho dovuto spegnere tramite pulsante
<NickEngineer> ciao a tutti, scrivo perchè non riesco ad installare ubuntu 15.10 affiancato a windows 10 sul mio portatile. Quando avvio la live da usb e faccio partire la versione di prova dopo la schermata viola con la scritta ubuntu mi compare una schermata nera con scritto "unable to find a medium containing a live file system".
<ExPBoy> nessuno, non saprei che altro fare
<akis24> nessuno:  pc vecchio ?
<akis24> NickEngineer: devi seguire la procedura di installazione uefi
<akis24> !uefi | NickEngineer
<ubot-it> NickEngineer: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nessuno> e' un amilo fujitsu amd.nuovo non e'!
<NickEngineer> ho già seguito questa guida ma niente
<akis24> NickEngineer: come hai creato la usb ?
<nessuno> infatti ho anche pensato che poteva essere il processore , o la mecchina che non va. pero appena ho installato lubuntu si spegneva e si riavviava
<NickEngineer> ho usato lili usb creator
<akis24> nessuno:  apri il terminale e dai  cat /etc/default/grub   e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | nessuno
<ubot-it> nessuno: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> !winusb | NickEngineer
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<akis24> !usbwin | NickEngineer
<ubot-it> NickEngineer: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<NickEngineer> ok, non mi resta che provare , grazie :)
<akis24> NickEngineer: usa questo programma e riprova  .. spero hai disabilitato secureboot  intanto dal bios
<NickEngineer> si già ho fatto tutte le operazioni della guida
<akis24> perfetto riprova con il programma indicato
<nessuno> Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs
<nessuno> # This works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel that obtains
<nessuno> # the memory map information from GRUB (GNU Mach, kernel of FreeBSD ...)
<nessuno> #GRUB_BADRAM="0x01234567,0xfefefefe,0x89abcdef,0xefefefef"
<nessuno> # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<nessuno> #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<nessuno> # The resolution used on graphical terminal
<akis24> bene
<ExPBoy> eh
<akis24> mai a leggere quanto gli si dice
<onofrio> salve a tutti... chi mi sa dare una mano per installare un driver sul mio pc con kubuntu 14.04?
<ExPBoy> onofrio, un driver per cosa?
<onofrio> una scheda video integrata che si chiama ati radeon x1200 con chipset rs 690m
<ExPBoy> onofrio, e che difficoltà trovi?
<onofrio> essenzialmente, sono un principiante e capisco che mi trovo in un mondo sconosciuto per me (linux) conosco bene windows
<ExPBoy> onofrio, ma perchè vorresti installare quel driver hai problemi di risoluzione video o cosa?
<ExPBoy> se non ti spieghi è difficile aiutarti
<onofrio> praticamente so che si sono installati i driver di sistema e bisogna rimuoverli perche' la scheda non da' le prestazioni su silverlight per esempio
<onofrio> occorre installare i drivers proprietari
<ExPBoy> onofrio, in linux silverlight non funziona
<onofrio> si, c'e' pipelight e funziona in parte
<onofrio> in effetti la scheda non ha le prestazioni necessarie per visualizzare i video su skyonline
<onofrio> i tecnici di skyonline in base al codice di errore mi hanno detto di reinstallare i driver della scheda
<ExPBoy> onofrio, apri il driver manager e vedi se tin propone i driver proprietari di quella scheda
<onofrio> succedeva anche in windows, ma poi installando il driver giusto ha funzionato,,,,si  lo feci gia' non c'e alcun driver proposto..
<ExPBoy> allora devi andare sul sito del produttore e verificare se c'è un driver per linux
<onofrio> si in effetti c'e' un driver per linux.. la difficolta' e' installarlo
<ExPBoy> onofrio, di solito ci sono anche le istruzioni
<ExPBoy> ora devo assentarmi
<onofrio> ok
<gasgano> ---------
<cecchini> buon giorno devo installare una creative cam live su ubuntu 15.10 chi mi aiuta?
<anonNp> salve a tutti
<Albe> salve
<onofrio> salve!
<Kekko> Salve
<Kekko> qualcuno conosce il comando per creare un utente con i permessi di sudo?
<Kekko> (root)
<ExPBoy> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<Kekko> eh
<Kekko> ma a me serve il comando
<Kekko> per creare un utente
<Kekko> con permessidi sudo
<Kekko> io ora sono loggato come root
<ExPBoy> Kekko,  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=395850
<Kekko> Grazie
 * Ilyan salve a tutti
<Motumbo> Ciao a tutti. Ho un problema con Ubuntu in quanto non riesco a far funzionare flash player che ho scaricato da "Ubuntu Software Center" (Plugin Adobe Flash).    Il  cd  su cui ho installati i files che dovrei visualizzare con flash player non si aprono. Le impostazioni per effettuare variazioni danno un errore pagina "error returned 404
<Carlin0> Motumbo, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<Motumbo> si
<Carlin0> Motumbo,che ubuntu usi ?
<Motumbo> E' il 14.04.3 LTS i386
<Carlin0> apri un terminale Motumbo e scrivi  sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Motumbo, dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Motumbo, il 2° comando crea un link copialo qui
<Motumbo> il problema è che dopo aver scritto quell'istruzione e dato invio mi chiede la password ma se digito in terminale qualunque cosa non scrive più nulla..
<Carlin0> tu digita la pass e dai invio
<Motumbo> ok riprovo
<Motumbo> ha fatto dei caricamenti..
<Motumbo> Sembra qualocsa si sia smosso
<Motumbo> Ora cosa significa il passaggio: Motumbo, dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit ?
<Carlin0> quando ha finito dai il 2° comando
<Carlin0> Motumbo,  dai →  dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<Carlin0> questo crea un link , postalo qui
<Motumbo> Abbi pazienza sono un neofita. Il secondo comando che devo dare è: dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit ?
<Carlin0> si fai copia incolla così non sbagli
<Motumbo> Purtroppo ho appena installato questo sistema operativo e non lo so usare..
<Motumbo> Ok pian piano arrivo.. ho copiato in terminale dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit  e invio e ha dato questa istruzione: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12916078/
<Carlin0> Motumbo, il flash è correttamente installato : quale sarebbe il problema ?
<Motumbo> Ok quindi la procedura che mi hai fatto fare è per controllare se era installato correttamente..
<Motumbo> praticamente quando digito sul link del cd che posseggo (è piuttosto vecchio.. del 2000..) non si apre nulla ed esce: Adobe Flash player ha bloccato un'operazione potenzialmente pericolosa... ecc... per consentire all'applicazione di comunicare con internet fa clich su impostazioni . Dopo aver modificato impostazioni riavvia l'applicazione. il prob
<Motumbo> lema è che  esce un Adobe error page 404 e non mi consente di effettuare variazioni e di consentire  l'apertura delle pagine che mi occorrono..
<krabador> Motumbo, hai ubuntu con unity ?
<krabador> Motumbo, susu, che mi tramonta il sole
<Motumbo> Unity?
<krabador> ed è il primo sole dopo 3 mesi di piogge ininterrotte
<Motumbo> Cos'è?
<krabador> Motumbo, ti sei mai preoccupato di sapere cosa usi?
<Motumbo> Hai ragione :-)
<Motumbo> Eh! Sono un neo neo neofita
<krabador> Motumbo, http://www.design-by-izo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Ubuntu-Ubunity-Screenshot-3.png
<krabador> questo
<krabador> hai questo ?
<Motumbo> Direi si.. è il 14.04.3 LTS i386
<Motumbo> le cartelle a sx non sono proprio uguali...
<krabador> Motumbo, allora clicca sull'icona in alto a sinistra e cerca flash
<krabador> se non hai problemi , dovrebbe apparirti l'icona delle preferenze di adobe flash player
<krabador> ci clicchi
<Motumbo> MI APPARE UN "ADOBE FLASH" MA È UN ICONA CON UNA "W"
<Motumbo> Non è comunque l'icona di flash player che ho scaricato..
<krabador> cliccaci
<Motumbo> Esce: Questa connessione non è affidabile
<Motumbo> È stata richiesta a Firefox una connessione sicura con productsearch.ubuntu.com, ma non è possibile confermare la sicurezza del collegamento....
<Motumbo> Ecc...
<krabador> Motumbo, 'sto famoso cd, che roba è^
<krabador> roba da utilizzare con un menu principale, files html, o singoli video flash?
<Motumbo> E' un cd cisco
<krabador> Motumbo, mmm bene... E DENTRO CHE ROBA C'È???
<Motumbo> con delle presentazioni in flash player che utilizzano il browser per essere viste..
<krabador> oh
<krabador> allora
<krabador> Motumbo, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfre
<Anna_Maria> Salve, qualcuno potrebbe linkarmi il file di Tkgate 1.8.7  e come eseguire l'installazione su Ubuntu versione 10.04?
<krabador> !chat | Anna_Maria
<ubot-it> Anna_Maria: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Anna_Maria: tkgate?
<Motumbo> Ok ha fatto un tot di operazioni...
<krabador> !pastebin | Motumbo
<ubot-it> Motumbo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Motumbo, fa un pastebin completo di quello che ha fatto
<krabador> Motumbo, non ricevo privati
<krabador> sono bloccati
<krabador> scrivi pure in canale
<Motumbo> OK
<Motumbo> Cos'è un pastebin? :-(
<krabador> Motumbo, leggi
<Motumbo> Abbi pazienza
<krabador> Motumbo, io ce l'ho , ma tu leggi
<krabador> altrimenti non ha molto senso che stai qui
<Motumbo> ok
<krabador> sono esattamente le linee prima del tuo "OK"
<Motumbo> Ho fatto il paste.. scusa
<Motumbo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12916604/
<Motumbo> Fatto. Sono un pò gnucco :-(
<Motumbo> Ho copiato tutto comprese alcune operazioni fatte con altri prima tipo Carlino0
<Ale1985> Ciao Ragazzi
<Ale1985> Mi serve una mano
<Ale1985> Ho un problema con l'installazione dual boot di Ubuntu
<krabador> Motumbo, hai sbagliato a digitare il nome del paccheto
<krabador> Motumbo, no, ho sbagliato io
<krabador> Motumbo, scusa
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> 2 e
<krabador> non te l'hanno fatto installare
<cristian_c> Ale1985: che problemi?
<krabador> Ale1985, che problema hai
<Ale1985> in pratica ho letto un po sui forum
<Ale1985> premetto che non sono un esperto
<Ale1985> in pratica parte sempre Windows 10
<Ale1985> ho disabilitato avvio veloce e secure boot
<krabador> Ale1985, che versione stai provando ad installare
<krabador> ?
<Ale1985> la 15
<Motumbo> Grazie, sta lavorando...
<Ale1985> non è già installata
<Motumbo> Poi faccio il pastebin
<Ale1985> cioè già l'ho installata
<Ale1985> funziona
<Ale1985> in pratica per far partire grub (così posso scegliere Ubuntu)
<Ale1985> devo premere assist (ho un vaio) così si apre vaio care
<Ale1985> poi provo a chiedere di fare un ripristino da cd ed ovviamente mi risponde che non c'è un cd
<Motumbo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12916818/
<krabador> Ale1985, la 15 quale
<Ale1985> 15.10
<Ale1985> dopo fatto  sto giochetto parte grub
<krabador> Ale1985, accedi a bios, e vedi com'è impostato l'ordine di avvio
<Ale1985> l'ho fatto
<krabador> Motumbo, adesso prova ad aprire i contenuti del tuo cd con chromium
<Ale1985> ho messo prima external device
<krabador> Ale1985, e com'è impostato ?
<Ale1985> poi cd
<Motumbo> Unico problema è che ha tirato fuori talmente tante pagine dopo aver digitato l'istruzione che non mi ha consentito di copiare a ritroso tutto. Non andava oltre un certo  limite....
<Ale1985> e per ultimo hard disk
<Motumbo> ok
<krabador> Ale1985, ma hai installato o no ubuntu, non riesce a partire il supporto di installazione?
<Motumbo> lo scarico
<Ale1985> non compaiono i nomi dei sistemi operativi
<krabador> Motumbo, "lo scarico" ?
<Ale1985> è installato correttamente
<Ale1985> solo che all'accensione non sempre parte correttamente la schermata per la selezione del sistema operativo da usare (Ubuntu o Windows 10)
<Motumbo> Cromium..
<Motumbo> Non lo avevo installato
<krabador> Motumbo, guarda bene i comandi che ti ho fatto mandare
<Motumbo> Usavo Firefox
<krabador> Motumbo, stoppati
<krabador> e concentrati
<Motumbo> ok
<krabador> guarda bene i comandi che ti ho fatto mandare
<krabador> Ale1985, metti hard disk per primo
<Ale1985> ok
<Ale1985> provo un attimo
<Ale1985> altrimenti torno in linea
<Motumbo> Scusa non riesco a trovare comandi
<krabador> Motumbo, ma sei sicuro di sentirti bene?
<krabador> Motumbo, anche nella cronologia di questa chat, controlla il comando che ti ho fatto mandare
<krabador> Motumbo, sai andare indietro con i messaggi?
<krabador> scorrere indietro la pagina?
<Motumbo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12916988/
<Motumbo> Forse intendevi quel comando....
<krabador> Motumbo, beh, allora, qui non è una questione di esperienza... ti ho chiesto "<krabador> guarda bene i comandi che ti ho fatto mandare" alle 16:05
<krabador> quindi tutti
<krabador> Motumbo, potrai notare, se riuscissi ad andare indietro meglio con i messaggi
<krabador> che uno di essi  era "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree"
<krabador> Motumbo, dentro di esso puoi notare "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<toshiba> buon sabato pomeriggio a tutti
<krabador> Motumbo, che, detto tra noi, ti ha installato chromium
<krabador> Motumbo, quindi ---- > SVEGLIA!!!
<krabador> !ciao | toshiba
<ubot-it> toshiba: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<toshiba> chi usa Xubuntu
<krabador> !chiedi | toshiba
<ubot-it> toshiba: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<toshiba> ci sono sysadmin in XChat IRC ?
<Ale1985> Niente
<Ale1985> come prima
<krabador> toshiba, fa una domanda chiara
<Motumbo> Si beh ho capito.. ma non è mica facile seguire tutto..
<krabador> toshiba, va dritto al punto
<krabador> Motumbo, beh, in mezz'ora ce la farai a vedere giusto i messaggi riferiti a te, con i comandi
<toshiba> krabador piacere mi chiamo Fabio
<krabador> toshiba, e la tua domanda è?
<toshiba> ci sono amministratori di sistema
<krabador> toshiba, senti, per i tuoi problemi con #pentester-it , sei offtopic qui
<toshiba> vuol dire
<Ale1985> in pratica se riesco ad utilizzare ubuntu, ad ogni accensione parte grub ... ma se solo per una volta uso Windows in pratica è come se entrassi in un circolo vizioso e non ho più la possibilià di cambiare sistema operativo
<krabador> che non ci riguarda, e non riguarda neanche "gli irc sysadmin"
<toshiba> scusa capo
<krabador> Ale1985, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<toshiba> come si fà a cambiare indirizzo IP in Xubuntu
<krabador> toshiba, l'ip che entra in gioco quando ti connetti te lo assegna l'isp
<krabador> non c'entra il sistema operativo
<toshiba> ma come lo cambio
<krabador> ciao toshiba , stammi bene
<Ale1985> ok
<Ale1985> provo a fare la procedura
<Motumbo> Ciao, riprendo con il problema postato oggi per il quale non riesco ad aprire dei link su un CD piuttosto vecchio (2000) con flash player
<Motumbo> Praticamente il CD consente di essere consultato con un browser aprendo pagine web ed utilizzaqndo flash player
<krabador> Motumbo, hai provato ad aprire con chromium?
<Motumbo> Ciao si ma non funge
<Motumbo> Ho cappellato ed avevo installato cromium prima di utilizzare la tua istruzione oggi, ma non credo conti molto
<Motumbo> Prativcamente mi apre la prima pagina e la visualizza correttamente (ma lo faceva anche prima con firefox). Quando occorre però andare sugli argomenti di ogni singola presentazione non li fa nemmeno vedere nel modo corretto. Delle strisciate in grigino e stop. Con firefox almeno appariva l'elenco degli argomenti in modo corretto
<krabador> Motumbo, considera che flash che usa chromium è l'ultimo
<krabador> firefox usa una versione ormai vecchia
<krabador> praticamente firefox usa 11.2 , chromium 19
<Motumbo> Quindi praticamente non è in grado di leggere le vecchie versioni di CD  leggibili con i vecchi flash?
<krabador> beh... in sincerità è strano
<Motumbo> si! Non saprei. Scommetto che se lo apro con il mio vecchio windows 98 se parte...
<Motumbo> Magari devo anche disinsntallare cromium e reinstallare la versione che mi avevi girato tu..
<Jonreal> bonasera
<Jonreal> ho scaricato: ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso, ma nn riesco ad installarlo
<Jonreal> salve
<Carlin0> !ciao | Jonreal
<ubot-it> Jonreal: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Jonreal> non riesco a installare ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Jonreal
<ubot-it> Jonreal: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Jonreal> ho caricato la iso con Lili USB
<cristian_c> Jonreal: utiizza universal usb installer , invece
<Jonreal> ok provo
<akis24> !usbwin | Jonreal
<ubot-it> Jonreal: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> Jonreal: ma esattamente, qual è il problema?
<Jonreal> devo installare su un portatile gia formattato
<Jonreal> dice: Operating System Notfung
<cristian_c> Jonreal: puoi rispondere alla domanda?
<cristian_c> chi lo dice?
<cristian_c> come , dove , quando?
<Jonreal> provo con Universal USB
<cristian_c> Jonreal: magari , spiegaci anche cos'hai fatto
<Carlin0> magari ...
<akis24> siamo indiscreti qui
<cristian_c> ihihih
<Jonreal> Non va neanche con Universal usb...
<cristian_c> 'Jonreal: magari , spiegaci anche cos'hai fatto'
<cristian_c> scritto prima
<Jonreal> ho caricato con Universal Usb la iso: ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386
<cristian_c> e poi?
<Jonreal> quando la avvio sul portatile esce la scritta: =perating System not found
<cristian_c> 'quando la avvio'
<cristian_c> Jonreal: come l'avvii?
<Jonreal> al riavvio del pc clicco du F12
<cristian_c> e..
<Jonreal> sceldo la pendrive e faccio invio
<cristian_c> Jonreal: di che pc si trattaé
<cristian_c> ?
<Jonreal> acer extensa5635z
<Jonreal> acer extensa 5635z
<akis24> Jonreal: verificata l'integrita' del file iso scaricato .. md5sum ?
<akis24> !md5sum | Jonreal
<ubot-it> Jonreal: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> Jonreal: a quanto vedo il pc dovrebbe avere una cpu a 64 bit
<Jonreal> ho scaricato anche la iso a 64 e fa lo stesso
<Jonreal> ma ho 2 gb di ram
<cristian_c> Jonreal: hai contollato l'integrità del file .iso come indicato da akis?
<Jonreal> come faccio
<cristian_c> !md5sum | Jonreal
<ubot-it> Jonreal: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> Jonreal: hai provato a masterizzare il file .iso su dvd
<cristian_c> ?
<Jonreal> si ho anche masterizzato
<cristian_c> Jonreal: e....
<Jonreal> provo a riscaricare la iso?+ù
<Jonreal> provo a riscaricare la iso?
<akis24> Jonreal: masterizzato come che modalita hai usato ?  dati o altro ?
<cristian_c> Jonreal: controlla hash del file .iso
<Jonreal> con windows10
<akis24> Jonreal: ti ripeto come hai masterizzato il disco  ?  dati ? file immagine ? o cosa?
<Jonreal> file immagine
<akis24> perfetto Jonreal  controlla il file che sia corretto md5sum
<Jonreal> ok
<Jonreal> ho fatto, leggo. MD5 Check Sums are the same
<cristian_c> Jonreal:ritorniamo al discorso del dvd
<cristian_c> Jonreal: hai masterizzato e...
<Jonreal> ho avviato il pc , F12 eccc
<cristian_c> Jonreal: pure il dvd si avvia con f12?
<Jonreal> si
<cristian_c> Jonreal: e...
<Jonreal> mi assento 15mn a piu tardi
<renata> ciao :-)
<Guest8417> ciao
<Guest8417> non riesco a collegare la webpoket TRE al mio pc con ubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest8417: cos'è webpocket?
<Guest8417> sto provando da "modifica connessione" ma mi mancano dei codici, qualcuno può darmi una mano? :-)
<Guest8417> webpocket è uno strumentino che mi fa connettere a internet.. lo sto già usando da questo minipc da dove lavoro adesso
<Guest8417> e va benissimo
<cristian_c> Guest8417: con la sim?
<Guest8417> ma dall'altro pc non riesco ad aggiungere la connessione
<Jonreal> eccomi
<cristian_c> Guest8417: è un modem?
<Guest8417> si con la sim
<Guest8417> non so se è un modem :-(... non me ne intendo capperino
<Guest8417> mi dà la connessione wifi
<cristian_c> Guest8417: non è collegato al pc
<cristian_c> ?
<Guest8417> fisicamente non è collegato al pc
<cristian_c> Guest8417: e allora agisce come un router
<Guest8417> è wifi
<cristian_c> e i  router funzionano indipendentemente dall'os
<Guest8417> non so cristian
<cristian_c> quindi ubuntu non c'entra
<Guest8417> comunque io ho ubuntu
<Guest8417> sono andata su modifica connessione
<cristian_c> sì, ma nonc'entra con il tuo problema
<Guest8417> per aggiungere la connessione
<cristian_c> Guest8417: beh, no
<cristian_c> Guest8417: ma il router 3g è in funzione?
<cristian_c> in questo momento funziona con altri dispositivi?
<Guest8417> ok... però puoi darmi una mano ad aggiungere la connessione?.. si si èin funzione
<Guest8417> si funziona sia con questo mini pc da dove sto scrivendo adesso che con lo smartphone
<cristian_c> Guest8417: come si chiama la rete?
<Guest8417> webpocket
<Guest8417> quindi
<Guest8417> vado su modifica connessione
<Guest8417> per aggiungere questa, giusto?
<cristian_c> no
<Guest8417> scelgo senza fili
<Guest8417> no cristian?
<cristian_c> Guest8417: hao guardato la lista delle reti disponibili?
<cristian_c> nel network manager
<Guest8417> dove lo vedo?
<Guest8417> aiuto
<cristian_c> Guest33273: dall'applet del network manager
<cristian_c> Guest8417: podta una schermata del desktop
<Guest8417> sto cercando di farlo dallo smartphone
<cristian_c> !image ! Guest8417
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !image | Guest8417
<ubot-it> Guest8417: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest8417> eh.. si.. ho fatto la foto con lo smartphone
<Guest8417> non mi riesce :-( :-(
<Guest8417> cosa vuoi sapere del desktop?
<Guest8417> cristian ti sei stufato :-(
<Jonreal> eccomi
<cristian_c> Guest8417: premi il tasto stamp
<Guest8417> ok
<Guest8417> e adesso?
<cristian_c> Guest8417: adesso posta lo screenshot che puoi trovare nella tua home
<Jonreal> sul pc sto installado win10
<Guest8417> non ho la connessione da quel pc
<Jonreal> forse da windows riusciro a installare ubuntu
<Guest8417> come faccio a postare l'immagine della schermata?
<cristian_c> Jonreal: no
<Jonreal> non so piu che altro fare
<cristian_c> Guest8417: non hai accesso a quel file=
<cristian_c> Jonreal: rispondere alle domande fatt
<cristian_c> fatte in precedenza
<Jonreal> quali
<cristian_c> Jonreal: quelle fatte prima di assentarti
<f843d0> Guest8417: hai scritto che il collegamento e` stabilito sul "mini pc"
<Jonreal> ho riavviato il pc
<f843d0> Guest8417: potresti prendere lo screenshot fatto sul PC che non si collega, trasferirlo sul "mini pc" e usare il servizio per pubblicare immagini
<cristian_c> Jonreal: bene, ora rispondi a quanto richiesto all'inizio della discussione
<Jonreal> nn leggo piu
<f843d0> Jonreal: non si e` mai saputo cosa avviene provando ad avviare da DVD tanto per dirne una
<cristian_c> ehhh...
<cristian_c> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Jonreal> come quando avvio da perdrive
<Jonreal> uguale
<cristian_c> Jonreal: quali os ci sono sul pc?
<Jonreal> nessuno
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> Jonreal: e prima cosa c'era?
<Jonreal> ma adesso sto mettendo win10
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest8417> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/v2FwM5yLRxaPekzJ0sqX
<Jonreal> ho fatto un infinita di prove
<cristian_c> Guest8417: ma che ubuntu è quello?
<Guest8417> è arrivata la schermata cristian?
<cristian_c> Jonreal: ce l'hai sempre quest'abitudine a non rispondere alle domande?
<cristian_c> Guest8417: sì sì, ma che ubuntu è?
<Jonreal> allora
<f843d0> Guest8417: conviene completare il nome dell'utente in canale tramite il tasto TAB
<Jonreal> ho provato prima con win
<f843d0> Guest8417: almeno i messaggi diretti a quell'utente saranno gestiti con qualche forma di Highlighting, facilitando la lettura per chi e` interpellato
<Guest8417> f843do mi dispiace tantissimo ma non me ne intendo oer nulla
<Jonreal> poi ho provato dopo averlo formattato
<cristian_c> Jonreal: e....
<Jonreal> infine ho tolto l harddisck e lo formattato con un altro pc
<cristian_c> Jonreal: hai problemi in generale con quel pc?
<f843d0> Guest8417: infatti ti sto dando dei consigli. Non scrivere manualmente il mio nome. Scrivi tipo f84 e premi il tasto TAB della tastiera. Almeno trovi il nome giusto.
<Jonreal> no mai avuti
<cristian_c> Jonreal: originarizmente, che os avevi?
<Jonreal> win10
<cristian_c> Jonreal: -,-
<cristian_c> Jonreal: quell'aspire sarà del 2010, come minimo
<cristian_c> extensa
<Jonreal> crdo vista
<Jonreal> credo vista
<cristian_c> credo
<Guest8417> f84
<Jonreal> ma per un periodo ho auto ache ubuntu, non ricordo che versione
<Jonreal> ma per un periodo ho avuto ache ubuntu, non ricordo che versione
<Guest8417> f84
<f843d0> Guest8417: il tasto TAB della tastiera e` sopra il Caps Lock, due tasti sopra il tasto Shift sinistro
<cristian_c> Jonreal: non ti ricordi con cos'è nato il tuo pc?
<Jonreal> circa 2 anni fa per qualche mese
<Jonreal> credo vista
<cristian_c> f843d0: allota, hai mai toccato il bios?
<f843d0> cristian_c: hai voglia
<cristian_c> ops
<Guest8417> f84 mi sa che ti stai sbellicando dalle risate
<cristian_c> jonreal: allota, hai mai toccato il bios?
<Jonreal> poi win 7 , 8, 8.1 e win10
<Guest8417> uff
<Jonreal> no
<Jonreal> solo il boot
<Guest8417> mio figlio mi ha insegnato un po di cose ma non me ne intendo...sono una nonna di 56 ammi
<Guest8417> anni
<f843d0> Guest8417: torniamo alle domande che contano... che versione di ubuntu?
<Guest8417> volevo vedere se riuscivo a mettere la connessione su questo pc che mi ha lasciato mio figlio..
<Guest8417> ok
<Guest8417> f84 ok
<Guest8417> f84 dove lo vedo?
<f843d0> Guest8417: Ctrl+Alt+T aprira` una schermata dei comandi
<f843d0> Guest8417: digita lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> Jonreal: prova a resettare il bios, ovvero a ripristinare la comfigurazione di default
<Jonreal> ok provo
<cristian_c> Guest8417: comunque, non hai risposto alla domanda
<Guest8417> f84  dove devo digitate isb_release-a?
<cristian_c> Guest8417: che mi sembra una ubuntu vecchiamdi tanti anni fa
<cristian_c> e sulla quale non diamo supporto
<Jonreal> non so come fare
<Guest8417> cristian io ho in alto a sinistra applicazioni, risorse, sistema
<cristian_c> Jonreal: ?
<Guest8417> cristian, poi il simbolo di firefox e il punto interrogativo di aiuto
<f843d0> Jonreal: all'avvio del PC dovresti poter entrare nel BIOS con Del o F2
<Jonreal> si
<f843d0> Jonreal: girovagando per le opzioni, dovrebbe esserci Reset to Default Factory Settings
<Jonreal> setup defaul
<Jonreal> setup defaults?
<f843d0> Jonreal: beh, suona bene
<cristian_c> Jonreal: considera che qui si fa supporto a ubuntu
<Jonreal> ho fatto
<cristian_c> Jonreal: per sapere come funziona il tuo bios, potrai tranquillamente consultare il manuale dl tuo pc
<Jonreal> si, ho fatto
<f843d0> Jonreal: salva, esci, torna nel BIOS e imposta il Device Boot Priority, magari in modo da provare USB e DVD prima del HDD
<cristian_c> Guest8417: si tratta solamente di aprire un terminale
<Guest8417> cristian ok
<f843d0> Jonreal: metti supporto ottico e storage mass, avvia il PC e vediamo se parte l'installer
<Guest8417> il pc è acceso
<cristian_c> Guest8417: premi ctrl+alt+t
<Guest8417> cristian l'ho fatto ma non succede nulla
<cristian_c> Guest8417: applicazion->accessori->terminale
<cristian_c> diciamo
<Jonreal> ho fatto ho riprovato con pendrive ma nulla , come prima
<cristian_c> Jonreal: puoi fare una foto ora?
<f843d0> Jonreal: hai modificato la boot priority nel bios invece di usare il Boot Menu Popup tramite F12?
<Jonreal> no ho rimesso f12
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest8417> cristian ...lasciamo stare via.. ti ringrazio... non so.. forse ho bisogno che lo veda un tecnico.. io non me ne intendo
<Guest8417> cristian non conosco la terminologia...
<Guest8417> grazie mille per la pazienza
<cristian_c> Guest8417: quel che posso conaigliarti è come aprire unerminale
<cristian_c> terminale
<f843d0> Guest8417: tra l'altro 00:38:54< Guest8417> cristian io ho in alto a sinistra applicazioni, risorse, sistema
<f843d0> Guest8417: applicazion->accessori->terminale
<cristian_c> Guest8417: applicazion->accessori->terminale
<f843d0> Guest8417: significa clickare su Applicazioni, poi Accessori, poi Terminale
<Guest8417> cristian siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Guest8417> cristian adesso?
<cristian_c> Guest8417: digita: lsb_release
<Guest8417> cristian la prima lettera è l minuscola come livorno?
<Jonreal> niente nn va
<f843d0> Jonreal: hai cambiato il boot priority questa volta?
<Jonreal> si
<Jonreal> nnva
<cristian_c> Guest8417: elle
<f843d0> Jonreal: hai anche gia` provato con il supporto ottico?
<Guest8417> cristian ok.. ho scritto e pigiato invio
<Jonreal> adesso provo
<cristian_c> Guest8417: che cosa vedi?
<Guest8417> cristian mi ha scritto: NO LSB module are avaiable.
<Guest8417> cristian available
<cristian_c> Guest8417: digita: lsb_release -a
<Guest8417> cristian l'ho fatto e invio e mi ha scritto: NO LSB module are available.
<Guest8417> cristian cioè non disponibile? ho capito bene?
<cristian_c> Guest8417: e poi?
<Jonreal> provato con supporto ottico, nn va
<cristian_c> Guest8417: digita: cat /etc/issue
<cristian_c> Jonreal: a che velocità hai masterizzato?
<Jonreal> ho scaricato di nuovo ubuntu provo a cambiarlo
<cristian_c> Jonreal: a che velocità hai masterizzato?
<Jonreal> 8
<Guest8417> cristian ok, mi dice nessun file o directory
<f843d0> Guest8417: prova con cat /etc/debian_version
<cristian_c> Jonreal: puoi provare a masterizzare a velocità più bassa possibile?
<Guest8417> f84 mi dice nessun file o directory
<Jonreal> ho scaricato di nuovo ubuntu provo con pen drive poi masterizzo
<cristian_c> Guest8417: cat /etc/os-release
<Guest8417> cristian ok
<cristian_c> Jonreal: e posta una schermata
<Guest8417> cristian, nulla ..uguale.. nessun file o directory
<cristian_c> è molto strano
<cristian_c> Guest8417: se fai clic su Aiuto
<cristian_c> che cosa appare?
<Guest8417> cristian, si c'è una lista di operazioni.. ora vedo se vado avanti altrimenti sentirò mio figlio quando mi chiama sabato prossimo
<cristian_c> Guest8417: beh, basterebbe una schermata
<Guest8417> cristian lui ha formattato il pc e installato ubuntu e poi si è trasferito in america e mi ha lasciato il pc.. non ci è mai stato fatto nulla
<cristian_c> mi interessa vedere cosa appare
<Guest8417> cristian cosa appare su aiuto?
<cristian_c> Guest8417: sì
<cristian_c> servirebbe una schermata. tasto stamp
<cristian_c> Guest8417: vorremo capire che ubuntu è
<cristian_c> +m
<Guest8417> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/nI9FyNktSlikV8gf5NgT
<Guest8417> cristian arrivato?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> Guest8417: ma tu hai fatto clic sull'icona '?' vicino all'icona di firefox?
<Guest8417> cristian si
<cristian_c> Guest8417: fai clic su Informazioni su questo documento
<cristian_c> in alto a destra
<Guest8417> cristian e poi su aiuto
<Guest8417> si fatto
<Guest8417> 2.28.0
<cristian_c> Guest8417: non ho capito perché hai fatto clic su reti
<cristian_c> ok ,aspetta un secondo soltanto
<Guest8417> cristian si è aperta una finestina con scritto aiuto 2.28.0
<Guest8417> ok
<cristian_c> Guest8417: ok, da incrocio info sul web, si presume tu abbia ubuntu 9.10
<Guest8417> cristian ok
<cristian_c> Guest8417: cioè una versione di ubuntu rilasciata nel lontano 2009!
<cristian_c> 6 anni fa
<Guest8417> cristian ...ho capito... ma secondo te posso connettermi con la webpocket wifi?
<cristian_c> Guest8417: hai presente l'icona della batteria in alto a destra?
<Guest8417> cristian si
<cristian_c> Guest8417: a sinistra dell'icona batteria, c'è un'altra piccola icona?
<Guest8417> cristian, si, quella che indicherebbe la connessione
<cristian_c> Guest8417: se fai clic, cosa vedi?
<Guest8417> cristian si vede che non c'è connessione.. è l'antennina senza le tacche del segnale
<Jonreal> ho fatto la foto
<cristian_c> Guest8417: se fai clic, cosa vedi?
<cristian_c> !image | Jonreal
<ubot-it> Jonreal: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest8417> cristian se ci clicco ,nulla senza cliccare appare scritto funzionalità di rete disabilitate
<cristian_c> Guest8417: eh
<cristian_c> Guest8417: il problema noncè webpocket 3g
<Jonreal> ok
<cristian_c> Guest8417: il problema è il wifi delcpc
<Guest8417> cristian capisco..... possiamo fare qualcosa a riguardo?
<cristian_c> Guest8417: è un portatile?
<Guest8417> cristian si
<cristian_c> Guest8417: hai un tasto dedicato al wifi sul portatile?
<Guest8417> cristian Acer Aspire 1360
<Guest8417> cristian un tasto non so... c'è l'adesivo sul pc con wifi
<cristian_c> Guest8417: in che senso?
<cristian_c> Guest8417: puoi  aprire un terminale?
<Guest8417> cristian vicino alla tastiera c'è un adesivo grande con tutte le caratteristiche del pc
<Guest8417> si
<cristian_c> Guest8417: nel terminale, digita: rfkill liat
<cristian_c> Guest8417: nel terminale, digita: rfkill list
<cristian_c> scusa, la prima riga era errata
<Guest8417> cristian ok
<cristian_c> s giusta, a sbagliata
<cristian_c> !image | Guest8417
<ubot-it> Guest8417: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Jonreal> ecco la foto http://www.imagebam.com/image/0f7ccc442862218
<cristian_c> Jonreal: se inserisci il disco d'installazione di windows,ora ottieni lo stesso messaggio?
<Jonreal> no
<Guest8417> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/UDS9eW2HQsyOqcsMUiwo
<Jonreal> windows lo appena installato
<Guest8417> cristian arrivata?
<Jonreal> adesso masterizzo a 4x
<cristian_c> Jonreal: ok
<Carlin0> Guest8417, hai sbagliato il comando
<Guest8417> cristian nella seconda no
<cristian_c> Guest8417: sudo lshw
<cristian_c> digita questo
<Guest8417> cristian.... ti capisco perfettamente....se non ne hai piu voglia lasciamo stare :-)
<cristian_c> Guest8417: vorrei capirem
<cristian_c> che wifi hai
<Guest8417> cristian sudo non è nel comendo vero? :-))
<cristian_c> Guest8417: che poi mi sembra strano tu non abbia il tastino wifi sul portatile
<cristian_c> Guest8417: sudo c'è
<Carlin0> gli acer lo hanno
<Guest8417> cristian.... mi ha scritto una fraccata di roba
<cristian_c> Guest8417: tasto stamp
<f843d0> Teoricamente nella parte alta della tastiera, vicino al tasto di accensione/spegnimento
<Guest8417> ma non avevo scritto sudo
<Guest8417> f84 vicino al tasto di accensione ci sono 6 tasti, il bloothot come cavolo si scrive.. lo conosco
<Jonreal> cristian: sto installando ubuntu da dvd
<Guest8417> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/uRE14lBATiyJTu3M2hEO
<Jonreal> e vai ce lo fatta!!
<Jonreal> stacco buonanotte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-25
<akis24> !dettagli | erikgio
<ubot-it> erikgio: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<erikgio> buongiorno, problema nell'istallare ubuntu 15.04 mi ha dato un sacco di errori ed ora vorrei rimettere ubuntu 14.04 come quello che avevo gia prima. Me lo aveva installato un amico da un cd originale recuperato da voi . Ho provato ora ascaricare la versione lts che vorrei ma mi da solo errori nell'installarlo.
<erikgio> 64 bit dekstop
<akis24> erikgio: se non specifichi che errori hai .. hai creato disco o usb ? come hai masterizzato il disco o creato la usb ?
<erikgio> disco dal mio computer ubuntu
<akis24> erikgio: hai bios uefi ?  il disco live  o la usb riescono ad avviarsi ?
<kanenas> ciao a tutti ho un problema con la wecam del sony vaio vgn-sz1hp installato i pacchetti, ma la web non parte nè con cheese nè con skype
<kanenas> non vorrei proprio per colpa di una web installare winzozzzzzz
<erikgio> bios
<erikgio> si avviano
<akis24> kanenas:  prova a seguire qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=441132
<kanenas> appena fatto grazie a ilovelinux
<kanenas> tutto è andato bene
<erikgio> poi al momento che apro wubi mi dice di riavviare il computer che non mi ha dato la possibilità direttamente la prima volta
<akis24> erikgio: rispondi alle domande con esattezza .. hai creato un disco live oppure una usb ?
<erikgio> disco live
<akis24> erikgio: all'avvi odel disco che succede parte oppure no e che errore hai ?
<erikgio> all'avvio computer non mi dice più niente anche con disco sempre inserito
<kanenas> con camorama lanciando da terninale mi dice could not connect video device (dev/video0) please check connection
<erikgio> dovrebbe ripartire l'installazione
<akis24> erikgio: hai impostato dal bios l'avvio dal disco come prima periferica ?
<erikgio> si premendo f10 all'accensione
<akis24> erikgio: che versione di ubuntu provi a installare  e come hai masterizzato il file ?
<erikgio> 14.04.3 Lts masterizzandolo con scrivi su disco
<akis24> erikgio: devi masterizzare il file scaricato come file immagine  e prima di farlo magari controllarne l'integrita' .. md5sum
<akis24> !md5sum | erikgio
<ubot-it> erikgio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<kanenas> come creare /dev/video0    ????
<kanenas> ciao a tutti e buona giornata
<pina59> ho nel mio pc ubuntu ma stamani ho provato ad aprire ma non accetta la mia password
<pina59> come faccio ad entrare ?
<Rushjor96> Salve ho un problema con il pc... chi può aiutarmi ?
<f843d0> !chiedi | Rushjor96
<ubot-it> Rushjor96: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Rushjor96> Allora una settimana fa ho scaricato e istallato sul mio PC portatile Toshiba satellite c855-273 Ubuntu senza però cancellare Windows8. Il computer ha funzionato corettamente per circa una settimana. Oggi però improvvisamente si è spento e lo schermo è diventato nero.
<Rushjor96> Non so come entrare nel modalità di ripristino di ubuntu ne di windows.. tutto nero. Come potrei risolvere ?
<f843d0> Rushjor96: se non si vedono piu` le schermate in fase di avvio come prima, il problema sembra piu` hardware che software
<Rushjor96> Io non mi intendo molto di computer. Ho appena iniziato il corso di ingegneria informatica. Dunque lei dice che è un problema di hardware anche se comunque le luci funzionano (quelle di accensione e quelle di carica ) e il motore parte ?
<f843d0> Rushjor96: basterebbe un malfunzionamento dello schermo o della scheda video per essere compatibile con quella situazione (led tastiera e varie accesi, CPU in funzione)
<Rushjor96> Quindi escludo sicuramente virus o altri problemi di software ?
<f843d0> Rushjor96: come ho scritto, solo "se non si vedono piu` le schermate in fase di avvio come prima"
<f843d0> Rushjor96: per farla semplice, il boot (quick o meno) deve funzionare a prescindere dallo stato dei sistemi operativi installati
<Rushjor96> Ho capito... la ringrazio
<bain> salve
<f843d0> !ciao | bain
<ubot-it> bain: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<bain> sto scaricando ubuntu 15.10 e vorrei affiancarlo a windows 10
<pitzalone> buongiorno... mi date una sritta su come disattivare il contrasto tra tastieirno numerico esterno e quello di un portatile con il tasto fn
<dtgcos> ho èprovato a scaricare ubuntu, mi dice di aprirlo con nero, ma io non trovo niente
<f843d0> pitzalone: scusa, posso richiedere intensificazione su "contrasto tra tastieirno numerico esterno e quello di un portatile con il tasto fn"?
<Wolfgang> Buongiorno, laptop asus con xubuntu 14.04. Durante la riproduzione di video in html5 o flash noto artefatti come se parte dell'immagine laggasse restituendomi così delle linee orizzontali. Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<pitzalone> f843d0: ho messo un tastierino esterno, ma se schiaccio bloc num, mi prendi i numeri sulle lettere del portatile
<f843d0> dtgcos: hai scaricato un file *.iso, devi operare il burn della iso su disco. Esistono molti programmi anche free per farlo
<dtgcos> dimmene qualcuno
<f843d0> dtgcos: imgburn per esempio
<dtgcos> grazie
<erikgio> ciao non ho il file  md5sum , ho scaricato ubuntu 14.04.3 Lts che voglio installare sul mio compaq portatile . Problema nell'installazione
<pitzalone> f843d0: sai dirmi qualcosa?
<f843d0> pitzalone: se avvi xev dovresti vedere gli eventi che arrivano a X
<f843d0> pitzalone: premendo sul numpad esterno vedi del traffico?
<f843d0> s/avvi/avvii
<pitzalone> f843d0: non ti seguo, xev?
<f843d0> pitzalone: da un terminale, digita xev
<erikgio> su cd live ho masterizzato il file ISO scaricato schiacciando il tasto destro mouse con scrivi su disco
<pitzalone> f843d0: poi?
<f843d0> 12:06:56< f843d0> pitzalone: premendo sul numpad esterno vedi del traffico?
<pitzalone> f843d0: si
<erikgio> problema non mi lascia installare versione ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64
<erikgio> al riavvio del computer mi si blocca
<f843d0> pitzalone: il codice associato al numero e` lo stesso dei numeri della tastiera? Siano essi del numpad o quelli in alto?
<pitzalone> f843d0: si, ma io vorrei che funzioni il tastierino per conto suo e non che non mi inserisca in numeri con FN
<f843d0> pitzalone: uhm, se i codici sono identici temo che il sistema non rilevi differenza
<alessandro76> salve ho istallato ubuntu 14.04 su pc toshiba i3 con scheda video nvidia geoforce; collegando pc e tv col cavo HDMI è come se avessi una parte dello schermo nella tv. ho provato a settare  da impostazioni-monitor qualcosa ma niente. mi date un consiglio ? (semplice possibilmente)
<pitzalone> f843d0: si può fare perchè lo già fatto, ma non ricordo come
<f843d0> alessandro76: in impostazioni-monitor non c'e` tipo un checkbutton con Mirror displays?
<alessandro76> cioè
<f843d0> alessandro76: una spunta dal nome simile a "Duplica Schermo"
<alessandro76> si e spuntandola sembra funzionare ma la risoluzione è bassissima e le icone diventano giganti
<f843d0> alessandro76: allora disabilita l'output sullo schermo nativo e cambia la risoluzione per vedere bene solo sulla TV
<alessandro76> in parole più semplici cosa devo fare
<f843d0> alessandro76: la schermata in questione dovrebbe avere un po' di controlli Radiobutton e Combobox, da cui scegliere per esempio la risoluzione, la rotazione...
<alessandro76> si...
<f843d0> alessandro76: una voce dovrebbe essere tipo Schermo Nativo
<f843d0> alessandro76: ora, se si clona l'immagine, la risoluzione e` la stessa, sia per lo schermo nativo (di un portatile) sia per la TV...
<alessandro76> c'è monitor integrato e il nome della tv
<f843d0> alessandro76: decisamente, il potere di risoluzione dello schermo del portatile e` presumibilmente molto piu` basso di quello della TV...
<f843d0> alessandro76: ok, il monitor integrato puo` essere disabilitato da un RadioButton posizionato vicino al suo Label
<f843d0> alessandro76: a quel punto dovresti poter scegliere una risoluzione piu` alta che meglio si adatta all'output su TV
<f843d0> alessandro76: e non devi piu` operare il "Duplica Schermo", altrimenti limiti le opzioni di risoluzione
<alessandro76> ok. c'è anche scala per menù e barra dei titoli
<alessandro76> purtroppo non funziona
<alessandro76> è sempre come se avessi nella tv una parte dello schermo oltre la schermata del pc, cioè ci vedo solo lo sfondo ed il mouse
<krabador> riesci a trascinarci finestre dallo schermo principale?
<Wolfgang> Buongiorno, laptop asus con xubuntu 14.04. Durante la riproduzione di video in html5 o flash noto artefatti come se parte dell'immagine laggasse restituendomi così delle linee orizzontali. Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<krabador> Wolfgang: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Wolfgang: sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<Wolfgang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12942688/
<krabador> Wolfgang: usi firefox con flash?
<Wolfgang> krabador, se sono obbligato, se no html5 sempre con firefox
<krabador> Wolfgang: provato con chromium / chrome?
<Wolfgang> krabador, sì ma il problema persiste
<krabador> sudo apt-get install lm_sensors
<krabador> Wolfgang: sudo apt-get lm-sensors
<Wolfgang> krabador, E: Operazione lm-sensors non valida
<krabador> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<Wolfgang> krabador, fatto
<krabador> Wolfgang: fa partire un video
<krabador> Wolfgang: dopo un po' da terminale , digita sensors
<krabador> dimmi cosa riporta
<krabador> ovviamente senza stoppare il video
<Wolfgang> krabador, ok
<krabador> Wolfgang: entro domani ;)
<Wolfgang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12942797/
<cristina> ciao ragazzi
<cristina> qualcuno sa indicarmi come installare ubuntu mantenendo windows
<pitzalone> f843d0: conosci numlockx
<Carlin0> !tizio | pitzalone
<ubot-it> pitzalone: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<pitzalone> vorrei dare il comando di numlockx solo per il tastierino nmerico usb
<solaris82> salve buona domanica
<solaris82> chi mi sà dire come estrarre dsdt su ubuntu 14?
<hotoko> buondi
<hotoko> ragazzi quando è uscita la nuova di ubuntu ?
<hotoko> fino a che data verra supportata ?
<Carlin0> hotoko, è uscita giovedì ed ha 9 mesi di supporto
<zeldoox> salve. è normale che da ormai un paio di settimane mi da 0 aggiornamenti su ubuntu 15.04?
<Carlin0> zeldoox,  no
<zeldoox> ho googlato ma non ho trovato nulla, ho cercato anche di rimuovere il database delgli aggiornamenti ma nulla
<erikgio> ciao ora ho ubuntu 15.04 che ho installato con un sacco di errori ma voglio cambiarlo, tornerei alla versione 14.04 che usavo prima ma sto faticando a d installarmelo, qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano?
<Carlin0> zeldoox, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<zeldoox> cosi passo alla 15.10 vero?
<Carlin0> zeldoox, no
<erikgio> 14.04.3 Lts l'ho scaricato come file Iso
<Carlin0> !installazione | erikgio
<ubot-it> erikgio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<zeldoox> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<zeldoox> è cosi da 2 settimane però
<erikgio> masterizzato su cd live provato ad installare ma mi da errore quando riavvio il mio computer compac
<Carlin0> zeldoox, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> zeldoox, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Carlin0> zeldoox, il 2° comando crea un link postalo qui
<kanenas> ciao a tutti
<kanenas> stò cercando di far andare la webcam   portatile Sony Vaio vgn-sz1hp
<kanenas> con camorama lanciando da terninale mi dice could not connect video device (dev/video0) please check connection
<kanenas> in /etc/modules non c'è
<kanenas> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<kanenas> #
<kanenas> # This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
<kanenas> # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.
<kanenas> mi potete aiutare
<jonreal> Salve
<jonreal> sono riuscito a installare ubuntu
<kanenas> bene
<jonreal> c'è Skype per questa versione?
<kanenas> quale versione
<jonreal> 15.10
<kanenas> comunque sul sito c'è
<jonreal> quale sito?
<kanenas> arriva alla 12.04
<jonreal> a si
<jonreal> quale dv scaricare?
<kanenas> secondo me và bene ugualmente poi aggiorni
<jonreal> ok provo
<FG81> Salve
<FG81> Come installo Ubuntu 15.10?
<kanenas> jonreal risolto?
<jonreal> ho installato skype ma nn lo trovo
<jonreal> trovato tutto ok
<andrea> ciao
<Guest46513> ciao
<Guest46513> ho bisogno di aiuto
<Guest46513> non c'è nessuno?
<f843d0> !ciao | Guest46513
<ubot-it> Guest46513: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> !dettagli | Guest46513
<ubot-it> Guest46513: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Guest46513> Dovevo eliminare diverse files recup_dir. ed accedendo da terminale con comando sudo nautilus non sono riuscito ad eliminarli.  Inoltre credo sia rimasto tutto il  sistema nella versione root, difatti mi è sparito tutto
<Guest46513> per cui ho ancora i files che non ho eliminato ed inoltre al pasticcio si è aggiunto che non so in che modalità mi trovo ora e non so tornare indietro
<f843d0> Guest46513: riavvia il pc e tutto potrebbe tornare come prima, per il momento
<Guest46513> l'ho già riavviato
<f843d0> Guest46513: a meno che da root tu non abbia eliminato files vitali per il sistema
<Guest46513> e proprio riavviandolo che mi sono trovato questa sorpresa
<Guest46513> ma non credo, perchè mi dava impossibile elimare il suddetto file
<Guest46513> sostanzialmente non ho eliminato nulla
<f843d0> Guest46513: a naso, pare che sia stato compromesso il sistema a causa di operazioni rischiose (tipo lancio di file manager con diritti di root e rimozioni di files)
<Guest46513> e ma da terminale non si può fare nessuna verifica per vedere di recuperare qualcosa?
<Guest46513> o semplicemente lanciare qualche operazione di verifica?
<f843d0> Guest46513: whoami
<Guest46513> scusa?
<f843d0> Guest46513: comando
<Guest46513> andrea
<f843d0> Guest46513: il sistema non e` quindi in "versione root"
<Guest46513> ah... quindi ho combinato un disastro?
<f843d0> Guest46513: cosa e` sparito con l'accezione "tutto"?
<f843d0> Guest46513: quello probabile
<Guest46513> in sostanza dopo il riavvio è come se fosse in modalità guest
<Guest46513> per cui tutto quello che avevo compreso internet, non c'è nulla
<Guest46513> devo buttare il pc?
<f843d0> Guest46513: il grub compare come al solito?
<Guest46513> da dove lo verifico perdonami?
<Guest46513> non sono ferratissimo ancora
<f843d0> Guest46513: quando accendi il sistema, dovrebbe comparire un menu che fa scegliere quale sistema operativo avviare
<f843d0> Guest46513: quella schermata e` rimasta inalterata
<f843d0> Guest46513: s/$/?/
<Guest46513> ubuntu sul mio pc è di fabbrica, non ho altri sistemi
<Guest46513> ne ho solo uno, se non ho capito male la tua domanda
<f843d0> Guest46513: si e no... Da quando ritieni che c'e` stato il disease, e` cambiato qualcosa nelle schermate di avvio?
<Guest46513> eh si, appunto è come se si fosse resettato
<f843d0> Guest46513: schermate di avvio intendo dire prima del login e del kernel splash
<Guest46513> nella schermata di avvio sembrava tutto normale
<Guest46513> come di prassi, solo che al momento dell'immettere la mia password mi sono già accorto dell'anomalia in quanto non compariva più il mio desktop consueto
<Guest46513> con tutto il resto
<f843d0> Guest46513: il PC e` intatto, non e` da buttare. Probabilmente e` da operare la reinstallazione di un sistema operativo
<Guest46513> ma prima di fare ciò, mi chiedo se sia possibile che si sia perso tutto?
<f843d0> Guest46513: cosa vai cercando? Dati salvati?
<Guest46513> andrei cercando di ripristinare come era prima
<Guest46513> io non ho cancellato nulla, è questo che non capisco
<f843d0> Guest46513: per fare quello che descrivi, e` spesso sufficiente fare tipo sudo rm -rf ~/.configs
<Guest46513> lanciare questo comando che comporta?
<f843d0> Guest46513: cio` cancella ogni impostazione di personalizzazione dell'utente attuale
<f843d0> Personalizzazione a livello di DE/WM
<f843d0> Cosi` che il desktop perde icone o personalizzazioni varie
<Guest46513> e ma se ho già "perso" tutto, di cosa stiamo parlando dunque?
<Guest46513> io avrei bisogno di capire solo come devo fare a ritornare sulla mia home
<Guest46513> con tutto quello che qualche minuto fa c'era
<f843d0> Guest46513: probabilmente e` stata cancellata per errore
<f843d0> 16:37:28< Guest46513> non sono ferratissimo ancora
<Guest46513> ma dal momento in cui si cancella qualcosa, c'è sempre la domanda fatidica del si o no?
<Guest46513> mi pare non mi sia apparso nulla di ciò
<f843d0> Guest46513: non per operazioni eseguite con diritti di amministrazione (root)
<Guest46513> ma solo il file recup_dir.1 dovevo cancellare
<Guest46513> che era un file recuperato dal cestino
<f843d0> Guest46513: potevi collegarti prima e chiedere supporto per come cancellare tale file
<f843d0> 16:30:11< Guest46513> Dovevo eliminare diverse files recup_dir. ed accedendo da terminale con comando sudo nautilus non sono riuscito ad eliminarli.  Inoltre credo sia rimasto tutto il  sistema nella versione root, difatti mi è sparito  tutto
<f843d0> Lascia intendere che hai lanciato sudo nautilus ed hai provato a cancellare qualcosa
<Guest46513> ma difatti ho consultato il forum, ed avevo trovato che da terminale con sudo nautilus ci sarei riuscito
<f843d0> Guest46513: esattamente che operazioni hai condotto?
<Guest46513> cliccando poi sul file con tasto maiuscolo e canc
<Guest46513> apro terminale, lancio sudo nautilus, vado sulla cartella che devo cancellare, tasto maiuscolo + canc per eliminare ma nulla
<Guest46513> la cartella era con il lucchetto
<Guest46513> dopodichè mi è sparito sudo nautilus da terminale non so come, e l'ho ridigitato, ho visto che non succedeva nulla ed ho riavviato il pc con la sopresa
<f843d0> Guest46513: attualmente cosa manca all'utente andrea?
<f843d0> Guest46513: non trovi files? Non trovi programmi? Non trovi icone?
<Guest46513> sembra come se fosse in sessione ospite, ma non lo è
<Guest46513> quindi dalla dash, al desktop, alle cartelle, non ho più di quello che avevo impostato io
<f843d0> Guest46513: prova a impostare una singola cosa che vuoi e riavviare, controlla che le modifiche siano mantenute
<Guest46513> ossia?
<f843d0> Guest46513: cosa avevi impostato? Un esempio pratico please... un nome, un'icona, un programma...16:52:44< Guest46513> quindi dalla dash, al desktop, alle cartelle, non ho più di quello che avevo impostato io
<Guest46513> sul desktop avevo un immagine, sulla dash c'erano altre icone
<Guest46513> sul desktop avevo diverse cartelle
<f843d0> Guest46513: come si chiamava l'immagine del desktop?
<Guest46513> zara
<f843d0> Guest46513: sudo updatedb
<f843d0> Guest46513: locate zara
<Guest46513> sono in attesa
<Guest46513> sta caricando
<Guest46513> ho lanciato il comando, inserito la pw ma non è successo ancora nulla
<f843d0> Guest46513: sta indicizzando tutti i file di sistema per agevolare le ricerche, it might take a while
<Guest46513> ok
<vu3> ciao, posso chiedere se un laptop supporterebbe ubuntu?
<krabador> vu3, elenca le caratteristiche
<krabador> cpu, quantitativo di ram, scheda video
<vu3> Intel® Bay Trail-T Quad Core Z3735 1.33 GHz Processor, 2GB ram, Integrated Intel® HD Graphics
<Guest46513> ancora tutto tace, potrebbe essere positivo?
<krabador> vu3, un netbook, o notebook economico con atom ?
<Guest46513> no niente di positivo credo invece, perchè non è apparso nulla
<vu3> è un eeebook in realtà
<krabador> vu3, lubuntu / xubuntu sono piu' indicati
<f843d0> Guest46513: se e` fermo su sudo updatedb, si deve aspettare
<krabador> vu3, scarica la iso, fa la pendrive usb, e prova direttamente, mandandola in avvio
<Guest46513> non è più fermo
<krabador> !usbwin | vu3
<ubot-it> vu3: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<alfredo> salve, ho lubuntu ma non riesco a configurare la tastiera in lingua spagnolo latinoamerica. questo da problemi per esempio nella digitazione perche al tasto molto spesso non corrisponde il carattere
<Guest46513> è ritornato da capo
<alfredo> potete aiutarmi
<krabador> vu3, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/15.10/release/
<f843d0> alfredo: prova setxkbmap -layout es
<youneverknow-> vu3, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.10/release/
<f843d0> Guest46513: hai digitato locate zara?
<vu3> krabador, ancora non l'ho comprato. sto cercando un laptop leggero, max 1,3 kg per poterlo portare all'università e iniziare a programmare con java, python ecc
<Griso__|2> buongiorno a tutti. Ho installato eggdrop su ubuntu server 14.04 ma ho problemi ad avviarlo. Mi potete aiutare?
<Guest46513> quando ritorna il cursore lampeggiante giusto? Li dovevo digitare zara?
<alfredo> f843d0
<f843d0> Guest46513: locate zara
<alfredo> da terminale giusto'
<f843d0> alfredo: si
<krabador> vu3, con quelle caratteristiche, vai tranquillo con lubuntu/xubuntu, ma conviene sempre provare la sessione live, per verificare il totale supporto del kernel all'hardware
<Carlin0> !chat | Griso__|2
<ubot-it> Griso__|2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alfredo> f843d0 non succede nulla...
<Griso__|2> ok. grazie
<f843d0> alfredo: adesso i tasti non corrispondono ai simboli?
<alfredo> f843d0 no purtroppo
<Guest46513> dal mio terminale non è accaduto nulla
<Guest46513> digitando locate, non è apparso niente
<vu3> kabrador, e se non funzionasse come faccio? perchè lo comprerei appositamente per l'università e per installarci linux dato che alcuni programmi usati dai prof non funzionano su windows
<f843d0> Guest46513: devi digitare locate zara, e tre
<f843d0> Guest46513: non solo zara, e non solo locate
<Guest46513> l'ho digitato e non è successo nulla, ho capito che è domenica
<krabador> vu3, che non funzioni proprio è da escludere
<f843d0> Guest46513: allora il file non esiste
<f843d0> Guest46513: vedrai che se digiti locate fstab risponde
<vu3> kabrador, è l'asus eeebook x250TA
<krabador> vu3, possono esserci problemi con alcune features del chipset, come powerkeys, luminosità , o wireless, molto spesso arginabili intervenendo sul sistema
<Guest46513> si infatti
<Guest46513> ha risposto
<krabador> vu3, il tutto dovuto alla mancata collaborazione dei produttori hardware, dei componenti
<alfredo> f843d0 alternative'
<f843d0> Guest46513: non si chiamava zara allora
<Guest46513> guarda avevo una cartella università, se potrebbe andare bene uguale posso provare?
<Guest46513> o qualsiasi altra cartella di cui mi ricordo il nome
<vu3> krabador, quindi potrebbe essere un buon acquisto? o c'è qualche altra alternativa? non posso spendere tanto perchè ho già un altro laptop della Lenovo e il note 10.1, è proprio per l'università
<lucifero> Ciaoragazzi, sonodisperato. Non ho usato il pcper2anni permotivi di salute. Ho ubuntuamenti enon mi faaggiornare che faccio? in dualboot con win. 1)potrei installare soloubuntu con una chiavetta? 2)ho più di 1000 aggiorn
<krabador> lucifero, che problemi hai di digitazione?
<krabador> vu3, per mettere la mano sul fuoco sulla riuscita di un hardware, questo anche con altri sistemi, conviene sempre mettersi in un range medio di rapporto qualità prezzo
<krabador> con linux, hardware troppo particolare, o il chipset uscito il giorno prima, non convengono
<krabador> !chat | vu3
<ubot-it> vu3: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest46513> se potesse* andare bene posso provare a digitare altre cartelle (scusate l'orrore)
<enpXs0> salve a tutti
<enpXs0> come mai questa decisione eroica di cambiare l'identificazione delle nic in ubuntu 15.10...? da eth0 mi ritrovo enp1s0 e i programmi non girano più
<enpXs0> ma dico, prima di fare una cosa del genere qualcuno ci aveva riflettuto sopra almeno 5 minuti...?
<krabador> !chat | enpXs0
<ubot-it> enpXs0: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest46513> credo non ci sia speranza di recuperare nulla
<krabador> enpXs0, mi spiace che tu te ne sia accorto da 15.10, chi usa systemd da anni, ha metabolizzato questa cosa da anni
<enpXs0> krabador ciao
<lucifero> pardon... ho ubuntu in dualboot con win e vorrei liberarmi di win installando solo ubuntu, è possibile con chiavetta? Inoltre dopo2anni ho quasi 2 mila aggiornamenti e non me lo fa faref
<enpXs0> krabador se pure con google cerchi linux o debian o ubuntu enpXs0 non trovi nulla, nessuna spiegazione
<enpXs0> drabador ma è una cosa irreversibile, nel senso che non si torna più indietro a eth0 eth1, etc...?
<enpXs0> krabador
<krabador> !chat | enpXs0
<ubot-it> enpXs0: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest46513> mi si potrebbe dare una mano per piacere? È una cosa molto delicata, grazie
<cecchini> Buona sera
<Guest46513> chiedo scusa, ho un problema, dovevo eliminare una cartella recup_dir.1, dando un'occhiata sul forum di ubuntu ho trovato che una soluzione sarebbe potuta essere digitando da terminale sudo nautilus a seguito del quale, andare sulla cartella da eliminare e digitare il tasto masiuscolo ù
<Guest46513> + canc
<Guest46513> non ha eliminato nulla, e non sapendo cosa fare ho chiuso il terminale e riavviato il pc
<Guest46513> dopo il riavvio mi sono trovato ad avere perso tutto, come se fossi però in sessione ospite
<Guest46513> cosa devo fare? possibile che sia compromesso tutto, senza che io abbia autorizzato a cancellare altro fuorchè quella cartella?
<vu3> krabador, scusa mi si è chiuso chrome
<Squall68> sera gente
<Squall68> domanda....
<Squall68> quando riprendo la sessione dallo screensaver, nel login non ho l'utilizzo della tastiera, devo cambiare utente e poi riesco a digitare
<Squall68> la passwd
<Squall68> idee?
<Squall68> sensazioni?
<Squall68> dubbi?
<Squall68> :D
<Squall68> ok
<systemd-X> Comunque e nonostante le critiche, nel 2015 systemd è stato adottato come init system predefinito dalla maggior parte delle distribuzioni Linux. In certi casi, le tensioni fra gli sviluppatori sono culminate in fork delle distribuzioni: emblematico il caso di Debian, forkato come Devuan
<Squall68> vedo se riesco a risolvere o apro un thread sul forum
<Squall68> ciao a tutti
<Guest83977> buonasera, vorrei sapere se è possibile installare ubuntu su un acer v3-572g-76up e se è compatibile
<andrearufus> a chi posso rivolgermi per supporto?
<krabador> Guest83977, scarica la iso , fa una pendrive usb, e provalo direttamente in sessione live, una sessione dimostrativa, non invasiva, adibita per la prova diretta del sistema
<krabador> !usbwin | Guest83977
<ubot-it> Guest83977: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !domanda | andrearufus
<ubot-it> andrearufus: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<andrearufus> allora non riesco ad avviare Ubuntu 14.04. l'installazione è andata bene, la prima volta si avvia, ma se riavvio il PC usando Windows scompare il GRUB. ho seguito una guida e ho utilizzato una Live USB di Boot Repair ma adesso Ubuntu neanche si avvia
<krabador> andrearufus, hai uefi ?
<andrearufus> Si, Windows 8.1
<krabador> 14.04 , ha che puo' esserei installata pressochè soltanto con secure boot disabilitato e fastboot, se windows è installato con tale modalità, ci sono problemii poi con ubuntu
<krabador> che bootrepair tendenzialmente risolve
<krabador> da 14.10 in poi, uefi è supportato
<andrearufus> Sì ma comunque prima di installare avevo disabilitato sia Fast Boot che Secure boot. Quindi mi consigli di scaricare quella versione?
<krabador> andrearufus, no, 15.10
<Guest83977> grazie @ubot-it , ma per partizionare l' hard disk mantenendo sia windows che ubuntu ci sono problemi ?? perchè avevo provato su un vecchio computer e si era rotto l'hard disk
<krabador> 14.10 non è piu' supportata
<krabador> Guest83977, non è colpa di ubuntu
<krabador> Guest83977, hai chiesto se ubuntu è compatibile, prova la sessione live.
<andrearufus> Ok. Però ieri avevo provato già con quella e mi dava gli stessi identici problemi..
<krabador> andrearufus, uefi non è tutto uguale, e non è impostato ugualmente7
<krabador> andrearufus, se grub finisce nella partizione efi, e l'installazione va a buon fine, non ci sono problemi
<krabador> andrearufus, riprova con boot repair
<andrearufus> In caso posso creare una partizione adeguata e poi installare l'OS direttamente in quella? grazie comunque delle risposte
<Guest83977> ok, ma avevo sentito dire che alcuni computer avevano bloccato per impostazioni di fabbrica le installazioni di altri sistemi operativi come sul mio vecchio computer, è possibile sapere se sul mio può essere installato senza problemi ?
<krabador> andrearufus, certo, ma grub deve finire sempre nella partizione efi
<krabador> Guest83977, i computer con uefi
<krabador> ma riguarda solo l'ultima generazione, da win8  in poi
<krabador> Guest83977, in ogni caso, disabilitando tale impostazione, tutto fila tradizionalmente
<andrearufus> Come faccio a creare una partizione efi? da "gestione disco"?
<krabador> andrearufus, esiste già se hai uefi
<krabador> è li dentro il bootloader di win
<Guest83977> quindi i computer che hanno uefi, possono installare tranquillamente ubuntu ?
<krabador> Guest83977, in base a come è stato implementato uefi, possono esserci cose ogetto di settaggio
<krabador> ma si
<krabador> !uefi | Guest83977
<ubot-it> Guest83977: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> installazione | Guest83977
<krabador> !installazione | Guest83977
<ubot-it> Guest83977: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<andrearufus> Ok, come faccio a disinstallare tutto per ricominciare una installazione corretta?
<Guest83977> grazie @ubot-it , ma le guide che mi hai mandato funzionano anche per windows 10 ? perchè io ho windows 10
<krabador> andrearufus, puoi installare sopra
<krabador> Guest83977, si
<Guest83977> ma una volta installato, mica mi sapreste dire come si fa ad impostare quella modalità che all'avvio del pc chiede se si vuole avviare con windows o ubuntu ?
<f843d0> Guest83977: una corretta installazione prevede il corretto funzionamento del boot loader GRUB
<andrearufus> Grazie mille!!
<Guest83977> grazie!
<xabaras> buonasera
<xabaras> avrei un problema piuttosto serio, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano? Grazie
<xabaras> cerco di essere sintetico e chiaro: dunque oggi avrei recuperato alcuni file da cestino svuotato. Una volta recuperati mi sono reso conto che i file erano troncati, per cui ho deciso di eliminarli nuovamente. A seguito però mi sono reso conto che non me li faceva eliminare in quanto sull'iconca era presente un luccheto, accesso negato. Smanettando
<xabaras> nel forum ho trovato come funzione utile, accedendo con sudo nautilus e in seguito tasto maiuscolo + canc, si sarebbe dovuto eliminare. Ma nulla, i file ancora li. Cosicchè è accaduta una cosa direi strana, ma no so bene. Il terminale si era bloccato, pertanto  decido di chiudere il terminale e riavvio il pc. Dopo il riavvio mi trovo  tutto resetta
<xabaras> to ma non in modalità  ospite. È come se avessi perso tutto
<xabaras> e da oggi che non so dove e come mettere mano
<xabaras> se provo ad entrare come sessione ospite si blocca, carica all'infinito
<xabaras> finchè non faccio ctrl alt canc e si resetta ritornando sempre punto e a capo
<xabaras> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi da terminale se è possibile verificare se non è andato tutto perso?
<xabaras> grazie
<xabaras> non c'è nessuno?
<gocu> buonasera
<gocu> sto provando ad installare ubuntu 15.10 in VirtualBox ma va in crash, mi dice che c'è un problema sulla rete eth0
<gocu> mi potete dare una mano? grazie
<gocu> ho provato pure col wireless ma la stessa cosa, problema wu wlan0
<gocu> cosa sbaglio?
<gocu> con la 15.04 non ho mai avuto problemi e funziona bene
<Felix90> Ciao a tutti
<Felix90> qualcuno sa dirmi come installare l'interfaccia web grafica di samba server
<gocu> apt-get install samba
<gocu> installa tutto
<jogi> ciao ragazzi, come imposto la tastiera in lingua spagnolo america latina
<Felix90> gocu: l'ho già installato samba
<Felix90> ma l'interfaccia non c'è
<alfredo> ciao ragazzi, come imposto la tastiera in lingua spagnolo america latina
<Felix90> gocu: c'è un modo per abilitarla?
<Carlin0> !samba | Felix90
<ubot-it> Felix90: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<alfredo> ciao qualcuno mi aiuta'
<Felix90> Carlin0: secondo quella guida l'interfaccia è da installare a parte, ma se provo da terminale non riesco
<JACK3viso> Ciao
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | alfredo
<ubot-it> alfredo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alfredo> ubot-it non riesco a configurare la tastiera in spagnolo, o meglio alcuni simboli non posso digitarli come la chicciola o le maiuscole
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> alfredo: unity?
<italia90> ciao ragazzi ho un problema ora ho driver audio ma quello generico detto anche audio interno ma il mio vero audio hardware e realtek 269
<italia90> alfredo ai provato ad installare la tastiera spagnola
<cristian_c> italia90: l'altro giorno eri italia91
<italia90> si ho cambiato nick scusa
<alfredo> cristian
<alfredo> non ho capito
<cristian_c> alfredo: stai utilizzando unity come desktop?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | italia90
<ubot-it> italia90: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<italia90> ok Allora avente problemi nel far leggere sul mio hd windows ho messo ubuntu 15.04 partendo da una live distro su usb dalla live distro 15.04 che ho installato su pc sono passato alla 15.10 attuale poi da li ho seguito la wiki base inglese ed italiana di ubuntu per il fatto del driver audio che si era come si dice in gergo malconfigurato ma ora dop
<italia90> o tanto vedo audio interno ma non realtek
<cristian_c> italia90: quindi hai aggiotnato alsa?
<cristian_c> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<italia90> certo tramite apt get installa alsa base ed alsa utils
<cristian_c> italia90: io non vedo questi comandi sul wiki di ubuntu
<italia90> apt-get install alsa-base
<cristian_c> che wiki hai seguito?
<italia90> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<italia90> wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/RisoluzioneProblemiAudio
<italia90> ho teamviewer se mi aiuti tramite li sarei felice molto felice
<italia90> alfredo !tastiera
<italia90> alfredo !tastiera
<cristian_c> italia90: la cosa strana è che non c'è ombra di quei comandi nelle due guide che hai linkato
<alfredo> non riesco a fare dei simboli sulla tastiera, ho la configurazione in spagnolo, qualcuno mi aiuti per favore
<italia90> ok alfredo
<cristian_c> alfredo: l'hai impostata tu?
<alfredo> no, da quando ce l'ho e'cosi
<italia90> dimmi nel menu lingua in impostazioni ai selezionato la lingua spagnola della spagna
<cristian_c> alfredo: anche in live?
<alfredo> controllo
<alfredo> cristian non so cosa sia live
<italia90> live vuol dire senza installare ubuntu e derivati
<alfredo> ragazzi ho la tastiera impostata in spagnolo ma non mi digita i simboli
<alfredo> so solo questo
<italia90> se dal vivo senza installare ubuntu tutto funziona alla perfezione vuol dire che la installazione si e rovinata cioè le configurazioni di default sono corrotte e devi reinstallare tutto da 0
<cristian_c> italia90: quindi, che guida hai _realmente_ seguito?
<italia90> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto questa
<cristian_c> e ridafli
<cristian_c> g
<italia90> wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/AggiornareDriverAudio
<cristian_c> italia90: non ci sono i comandi che hai indicato all'inizio
<cristian_c> in nessuna delle tre
<cristian_c> italia90: quindi, che guida hai _realmente_ seguito?
<italia90> ho seguito la guida della wiki che adesso non trovo ma sempre nella wiki ho trovato
<cristian_c> ok
<alfredo> ragazzi ci siete'
<italia90> si alfre
<cristian_c> italia90: spiega esattamente tutto quello chn
<italia90> il problema qual e
<cristian_c> che hai fatto
<alfredo> non riesco a digitare simboli da una tastiera impostata in spagnolo
<alfredo> per esempio la chiocciola o le maiuscole
<cristian_c> alfredo: senti
<alfredo> generalmente si fa alr gr+ q
<italia90> ho fatto apt-get update apt-get upgrade apt-get install alsa-base apt-get install alsa-utils
<alfredo> dimmi cristian
<italia90> alfredo ti aiuto dopo io
<cristian_c> alfredo: se la tastiera è stata erroneamente impostata in spagnolo, ti basterà reimpostarla  in italiano
<italia90> adesso vado a mangiare
<italia90> raga torno dopo
<alfredo> non é erroneo é una tastiera impostata per lo spagnolo
<alfredo> ha la ñ
<cristian_c> italia90: i comandi citati , da soli, non ti incasinano l'audio
<cristian_c> quindi....
<alfredo> ma non riesco a digitare i simboli
<cristian_c> alfredo: la tastiera ha i simboli @?
<alfredo> si li ha
<alfredo> la chiocciola e sullo stesso tasto della q
<alfredo> si dovrebbe fare alr gr + q
<cristian_c> alfredo: su ubuntu: altgr + tasto
<alfredo> ma non funziona
<alfredo> infatti proprio questo non funziona
<cristian_c> alfredo: che cosa stampa?
<alfredo> solo la q
<cristian_c> alfredo: altgr funziona in altri casi?
<alfredo> anche con alt gr stampa sempre q
<alfredo> no
<cristian_c> alfredo: in live riscontri lo stesso comportamento?
<cristian_c> attualmente
<alfredo> cristian non so cosa sia live
<cristian_c> alfredo: https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<alfredo> come faccio a verificare se in live ho lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> alfredo: prendi il supporto a tua disposizione, lo inserisci, riavvii, fai il boot dal supporto e scegli Prova
<alfredo> ok grazie cristian
<italia90> eccomi
<italia90> cristian puoi aiutarmi via skype ho teamviewer
<italia90> cristian
<italia90> ragazzi
<italia90> C'e nessuno
<stevr1it> salve, non rieco a far funzionare lo scanner epson perfection V33. Unso ubuntu 15.04 ho instyalalto i driver originali linux 64bit dal sito epson nell'ordine corretto , ma nulal da fare, ho installasyto xsane. lsusb me lo vede benissimo. che fare?
<stevr1it> ecco il pastebin di lsusb http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12964001/  qualcuno mi aiuta?
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-24
<Skuff> Ciao a tutti ho un problema con la mia connessione wifi, mi sembra do navigare solo siti statoc
<Skuff> Static
<marilyndavis94> ciao
<marilyndavis94> salve mi serve un aiuto
<marilyndavis94> -_- supporto tecno he??
<Joi1098> salve ieri ho scaricato ed installato xubuntu 16.04 nel mio portatile riscontrando un problema nell'audio praticamente non si sente
<Joi1098> ho provato la procedura da voi indicata ma non funziona nonostante la scheda audio sia stata riconosciuta
<Joi1098> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<young> |aiuto
<young> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<young> hum
<young> è uscito
<dusko> ciao, ho installato ubuntu-mate 16.04 ma non mi funziona la sospensione, dopo il "risveglio" lo schermo rimane nero e non è possibile fare altro che spegnere con il bottone di accensione
<dusko> avevo lo stesso problema anche prima ma l'avevo risolto aggiornando il kernel, questa volta però non funziona
<glpiana> dusko, al risveglio, prova a premere ctrl+alt+f1 e poi ctrl+alt+f7 e vedi se si riprende
<paperino204> Salve a tutti, ho un problema. Ho creato un cd iso con la 16.04 e vorrei far partire il cd da terminale ed avviare l'installazione. Che riga di comando dovrei usare? Grazie in anticipo
<dusko> glpiana, non funziona nessuna combinazine di tasti, devo per forza spegnere
<glpiana> dusko, ti sconsiglio allora di usare la sospenzione
<glpiana> paperino204, nonn parte da terminale
<glpiana> !installazione | paperino204
<ubot-it> paperino204: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest46879> joi108:usa questi comandi cat /proc/asound/cards
<Guest46879> poi questi lspci | grep -i audio
<Guest46879> joi108: se la scheda è stata riconosciua da teminale scrivi aplay/usr/share/sonds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<glpiana> Guest46879, lo spazio tra aplay e il percorso
<Guest46879> scusa
<glpiana> :)
<Guest46879> joi108: se la scheda è stata riconosciua da teminale scrivi aplay /usr/share/sonds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<Guest46879> joi108: se la scheda è stata riconosciua da teminale scrivi aplay /usr/share/sonds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<nicok> buon pomeriggio a tutti, ho un problema. Ho installato ubuntu 16.04 in dual boot con windows 10 su un pc portatile Toshiba e non mi visualizza l'icona della batteria. Ho provato a verificare che in alimentazione da impostazioni di sistema fosse indicato di visualizzarla, tutto ok, ma niente. Qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<krabador> nicok, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ps ax | grep indicator-power | pastebinit
<nicok> dovrebbe risolvere?
<krabador> nicok, che fretta che hai
<krabador> nicok, incolla l'output del secondo comando qui
<Guest42422> buonasera
<Guest42422> vorrei informazioni su un cattivo aggiornamento..
<krabador> !dettagli | Guest42422
<ubot-it> Guest42422: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Guest42422> ho un acer aspire 1670 80 giga di hd e 1 gb di ram, prima avevo installato xubuntu 14,04 lts ora ho aggiornato a 16,04 lts ma dono aggiornamento non si avvia piu il pc e si spegne dopo pochi secondi di riavvio...cosa succede?
<krabador> " non si avvia piu il pc e si spegne dopo pochi secondi di riavvio" ---> non avviene nessun tentativo di caricamento di sistema operativo?
<Guest42422> si ma dura pochi secondi....accendo il pc esce la schermata blu di caricamento e poi si spegne dopo una schermata nera con cose incomprensibili scritte...non faccio neanche in tempo a leggere..
<krabador> ed hai grub in avvio, prima che accada questo?
<Guest42422> non so...mi esce una pagina blu con il logo di xubuntu sembra caricare ma poi si spegne...
<krabador> Guest42422, accendi il pc, mettiti a premere shift destro continuamente, vedi se compare una schermata come questa http://www.hackourlife.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Ubuntu-10.10_0281.jpeg
<Guest42422> ora provo...
<Guest42422> niente
<Guest42422> non succede nulla
<krabador> Guest42422, fa la stessa cosa con il tasto esc
<Guest42422> riprovo...
<krabador> dopo l'accensione.
<Guest42422> niente...mi esce schermata nera con stritto dev sd1 bloks
<Guest42422> o qualcosa del genere..
<krabador> !ripristino | Guest42422
<ubot-it> Guest42422: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> segui questa, con un supporto di installazione , a tua scelta tra 14.04 o 16.04
<Guest42422> ok grazie!! genilissimo
<Guest46879> exit
<Guest46879> qut
<akis24> salve ho un problema col wifi da live funzionava una volta installata xubuntu 16.04 non funziona
<cristian_c> akis24: è attiva la wifi se guardi nel risultato di lshw?
<akis24> cristian_c: provo a vedere
<cristian_c> ok
<akis24> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23375225/
<cristian_c> in teoria sembra a posto
<akis24> eh in teoria ma in pratica non va'
<cristian_c> akis24: nel senso che non vengono rilevate reti?
<akis24> cristian_c: non rilevata e comunque anche se creata ad hoc non si attiva la connessione da network manager
<nicok> Buona sera a tutti. Ho installato Ubuntu 16.04 LTS su un portatile Toshiba ma non riesco a visualizzare l'icona della batteria. Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<akis24> cristian_c: come detto prima da live tutto a posto ..
<cristian_c> !dettagli | nicok
<ubot-it> nicok: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> akis24: e nel risultato di ifconfig -a vedi l'interfaccia di rete?
<akis24> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23375252/
<krabador> nicok, ti è stato chiesto prima di mandare 2 comandi, e di incollare qui il risultato del secondo
<nicok> krabador, scusami ma ho perso la connessione
<nicok> potresti ridirmeli per favore?
<cristian_c> akis24: anche qui, sembrerebbe a posto
<krabador> nicok, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> nicok, ps ax | grep indicator-power | pastebinit
<nicok> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23375265/
<krabador> nicok, gsettings get com.canonical.indicator.power icon-policy | pastebinit
<nicok> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23375279/
<krabador> nicok, dconf reset -f /com/canonical/indicator/power/
<krabador> pkill -f indicator-power-service
<nicok> fatto
<krabador> appare?
<nicok> ma niente
<krabador> nicok, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<nicok> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23375292/
<krabador> nicok, journalctl -p 3 -xb | pastebinit
<nicok> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23375308/
<Joi1098> salve
<krabador> nicok, riavvia, premi "e" in corrispondenza della prima linea in alto della schermata di grub
<nicok> poi
<krabador> nicok, mettiti vicino alle parole quiet splash, aggiungi acpi=off (perfettamente come lo vedi) assicurandoti che prima e dopo ci sia uno spazio
<krabador> nicok, al che premi f10 , vedi cosa fa dopo l'avvio
<Joi1098> non si sente l'audio qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<nicok> provo e mi riccollego
<krabador> Joi1098, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Joi1098, aplay -l | pastebinit
<Joi1098> cosa fa
<krabador> Joi1098, cat /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebinit
<krabador> Joi1098, incolla qui i risultati degli ultimi 2 comandi. In presenza di pastebinit , installato con il primo, restituiscono 2 link
<krabador> contenenti informazioni sulle schede audio rilevate dal sistema
<Joi1098> ho fatto i primi 2
<krabador> Joi1098, fa come spiegato per favore.v
<Joi1098> fatto
<Joi1098> ho fatto i tre procedimenti
<Joi1098> non è succee
<Joi1098> non è successo nulla
<krabador> Joi1098, rileggi cosa ti è stato chiesto di fare
<Joi1098> ok
<francesco_> Ciao a tutti, come faccio a far partire minimizzare le applicazioni in sturtup
<francesco_> come thinderbird, skuype ecc
<cristian_c> francesco_: controlla che abbiano opzioni specifiche per questo
<Joi1098> https://thepb.in/p/xGhmp5JWGjoSM
<krabador> francesco_, http://askubuntu.com/a/663288
<francesco_> cristian_c, non le anno, tempo fa io aggiungevo alla fine di command una istruzione ma non la ricordo più
<krabador> Joi1098, giusè, copia/incolla dei 2 link, ti crea problemi?
<francesco_> cristian_c, tipo: -i (ma non ricordo il comando)
<Joi1098> https://thepb.in/p/GZhWrNBpAlofV
<francesco_> ho cercato d'appertuto ma non lo trovo più
<cristian_c> francesco_: 'tempo fa' <- su quale distro?
<francesco_> Ubuntu
<krabador> Joi1098, ma lo sai cos'è un link ?
<cristian_c> quale ubuntu?
<francesco_> cristian_c, 15.10, ma adesso ho 16.04
<cristian_c> beh, non è cambiato molto, in quel senso
<francesco_> cristian_c, infatti
<Joi1098> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23375334/
<cristian_c> francesco_: poi, 'alla fine di command' , cosa intendi?
<Joi1098> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23375347/
<krabador> Joi1098, dpkg -l | grep pulseaudio | pastebinit
<krabador> Joi1098, dpkg -l | grep pavucontrol | pastebinit
<francesco_> cristian_c, tipo: /usr/bin/skypeforlinux %U
<francesco_> e poi aggiungevo il comando
<francesco_> Mi riferisco allo spazio Command
<francesco_> quello per far partire l'applicazione
<Joi1098> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23375371/
<cristian_c> francesco_: nel launcher di skype?
<Joi1098> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23375375/
<cristian_c> francesco_: spe
<francesco_> cristian_c, io apro Startup Applications
<francesco_> e li mi trovo tutte le applicazioni
<krabador> Joi1098, alsamixer premi f3, fa uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | Joi1098
<ubot-it> Joi1098: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> francesco_: utilizzavi la stessa opzione in 'comando' per tutti i programmi?
<nicok> krabador purtroppo niente
<Joi1098> premendo f3 non fa niente
<Joi1098> <a href="http://i.imgur.com/VU7ePXm.png">
<Joi1098>   <img src="http://imgur.com/VU7ePXml.png" />
<Joi1098> </a>
<krabador> nicok, quella modifica vale solo per l'avvio che ti appresti a fare
<krabador> se hai avviato piu' volte, non è stato interpellato quel parametro
<nicok> si lo so... comunque quando si è avviato non è successo niente e non riuscivo nemmeno a connettermi al wifi
<krabador> Joi1098, è per la sicurezza di avere di fronte la schermata "riproduzione"
<krabador> Joi1098, attaccando delle cuffie, l'audio va ?
<Joi1098> no
<nicok> ho riavviato per potermi connettere, ma come ti ho detto la prima volta non è successo niente
<krabador> nicok, sudo apt-get remove --purge indicator-power
<krabador> sudo apt-get install indicator-power
<krabador> Joi1098, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> Joi1098, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> Joi1098, ho pvt disabilitati, scrivi tranquillamente in canale, è creato per questo scopo
<nicok> fatto ma ancora nulla
<krabador> riavvia
<nicok> ok
<figlody> Salve a tutti, ho bisogno di un supporto tecnico che nei forum non riesco a trovare
<krabador> !chiedi | figlody
<ubot-it> figlody: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !dettagli | figlody
<ubot-it> figlody: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<figlody> Non sto chiedendo il permesso, stavo salutando...
<nicok> krabador nulla
<krabador> nicok, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-power/indicator-power-service & disown $!
<krabador> al che chiudi il terminale, dopo
<nicok> Indicator-Power-Message: exiting: service couldn't acquire or lost ownership of busname
<nicok> questo il messaggio che mi ha dato
<nicok> ho chiuso comunque
<krabador> nicok, cat /usr/share/upstart/sessions/indicator-power.conf
<krabador> nicok, cat /usr/share/upstart/sessions/indicator-power.conf | pastebinit
<krabador> nicok, cat /etc/xdg/autostart/indicator-power.desktop | pastebinit
<krabador> gli ultimi 2
<nicok> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23375437/
<nicok> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23375440/
<lucia_> ciao
<figlody> Ho un dubbio che voglio chiarire. Ho un computer HP Notebook 14-ac103nl, 32 GB di Hard-disk, 2GB di RAM dove gira Windows 10 e vorrei installare Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Solo che provando il live senza installare ho notato che il wifi si disconnette spesso e delle volte non riesco a connettermi di nuovo. Ho pensato che era un problema di driver ma verific
<figlody> ando con i comandi giusti ho visto che il driver c'era e ho cercato sui forum ma ci sono tante soluzioni che delle volte funziona, delle volte no. Vorrei sapere se ho questo problema solo perché sto usando il live e per questo non carica gli aggiornamenti giusti o è un problema che posso riscontrare installando effettivamente il SO. Grazie !!!
<francesco_> cristian_c, per diveri
<francesco_> cioè alla fine ne he avevo 2/3
<francesco_> come thunderbird
<cristian_c> francesco_: ma sempre la stessa per tutti e tre?
<krabador> figlody, hai provato la live di 16.10 ?
<francesco_> cristian_c, esatto
<krabador> nicok, allora, fa la stessa cosa di prima, nella schermata di grub, ma acpi=on
<krabador> nicok, vedi cosa fa
<figlody> Non c'è la live di 16.10 sul sito ufficiale di Ubuntu
<krabador> figlody, sbagliato
<cristian_c> francesco_: ok
<nicok> provo grazie
<krabador> figlody, controlla meglio, e leggi anche nel topic di questo canale
<figlody> L'ultima versione che c'è 16.04 LTS
<krabador> figlody, forse non stai vedendo nei siti ufficiali
<cristian_c> francesco_: di solito gli utenti utilizzano wmctrl. Sei sicuro di quanto dici?
<figlody> Ah no, è colpa mia. C'è la 16.10
<krabador> figlody, molto bene, fa un supporto da mandare in live, prova.
<figlody> Ma io voglio la LTS che ha un supporto a lungo termine, l'altro solo per 9 mesi
<nicok> krabador nulla, però è cambiato tutta l'interfaccia di impostazione di sistema, in particolare alimentazione
<krabador> figlody, non si puo' avere tutto dalla vita, se il problema dovesse risiedere nel supporto del driver ,a quella particolare periferica
<figlody> Per te è meglio scegliere una no LTS ? Io voglio un SO che posso usare a lungo
<francesco_> cristian_c, si, ma se consoci un metodo diverso va bene uguale
<figlody> Non una come prova, visto che il computer ha solo 32GB non posso farlo dual-boot quindi devo essere sicuro prima di cancellare tutto Windos per Ubuntu
<krabador> figlody, prova 16.10, se non riscontri problemi con la tua scheda wireless, vuol dire che il kernel di 16.10 , ovvero linux 4.8 ,ha risolto il problema
<krabador> rispetto al kernel di 16.04, che per il momento è 4.4
<krabador> in base a quello, decidi.
<cristian_c> francesco_: controlla l'esistenza delle opzioni -tray e -silent
<nicok> krabador hai qualche idea?
<francesco_> cristian_c, faccio una prova e ti dico
<krabador> nicok, sei sempre nella sessione in cui hai mandato acpi=off ?
<cristian_c> francesco_: controlla le manpage
<krabador> nicok, acpi=on , errata corrige
<nicok> ho fatto
<krabador> nicok, allora rimanda un attimo   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-power/indicator-power-service & disown $!
<krabador> dimmi cosa fa
<nicok> nulla
<krabador> nicok, controllando tutte le parti relative all'applet, è tutto a posto nel sistema
<nicok> non so quale passaggio ha modificato anche le impostazioni di sistema
<nicok> no
<nicok> non è tornato a posto
<krabador> ma hai , dopo la sessione con acpi=on, ulteriormente riavviato?
<nicok> no
<krabador> allora "<nicok> non è tornato a posto" lo vedi dopo
<nicok> ok
<nicok> riavvio?
<krabador> nicok, cio' che riguarda l'indicator, è a posto
<nicok> no
<krabador> si
<nicok> non è successo nulla
<krabador> ehm
<krabador> che non ti appaia
<nicok> si che significa scusa
<krabador> è un altro discorso
<krabador> tutto cio' che riguarda l'indicator, nel sistema, è a posto
<nicok> indicator che significa perdonami
<krabador> nicok, non sei cui perchè non ti appare la batteria , nel task in alto a destra?
<nicok> si
<nicok> ma non è apparso niente+
<krabador> si, non te lo sto domandando
<krabador> ti sto dicendo che tutto cio' che lo riguarda, è a posto
<nicok> va bene quindi?
<krabador> purtroppo si , se non ti appare.
<nicok> krabador, mi sto perdendo. Adesso che facciamo?
<krabador> nicok, non è uno step della procedura, ma lo stato dei fatti
<nicok> ho capito. quindi devo rinunciare ad ubuntu
<krabador> nicok, certo, l'icona della batteria compromette il 100% dell'utilizzo del sistema...
<krabador> nicok, non tutto l'hardware è supportato alla perfezione, andando avanti, bug vari vengono risolti, e supporto implementato
<nicok> va bene, grazie di tutto.
<krabador> nicok, fa un supporto di installazione di 16.10, mandalo in sessione di prova, vedi come va
<nicok> l'ho fatto ma non va
<krabador> non va il supporto,o non c'è quello che ti serve ?
<nicok> ho installato la 16.10 ma non va quello che a me serve
<Carlin0> cioè?
<krabador> nicok, che sarebbe?
<krabador> Carlin0, +1
<nicok> l'icona della batteria non esce
<nicok> di che abbiamo parlato
<krabador> nicok,sudo cp /usr/share/upstart/sessions/indicator-power.conf /usr/share/upstart/sessions/indicator-power.conf_old
<krabador> sudo gedit /usr/share/upstart/sessions/indicator-power.conf
<krabador> nicok, cancella respawn limit 2 10 , salvi , chiudi , riavvii
<krabador> al che successivamente provi anche con acpi=on all'avvio
<nicok> come cancello
<krabador> nicok, non con la gomma :D
<nicok> ok grazie
<krabador> "<nicok> ho installato la 16.10 ma non va quello che a me serve" ---> nella media "quello che a me serve ha un'accezione drasticamente piu' ampia,per quello la domanda.
<lfen> Salve, mi compare in "aggiornamenti sw" il messaggio "security updates for your current HW Enabl. " Ho Ubuntu 14.04... Cosa accade se clicco su install precisamente ?
<krabador> lfen, che installi gli aggiornamenti .
<krabador> lfen, fa uno screenshot della finestra di cui parli, per favore
<krabador> !image | lfen
<ubot-it> lfen: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lfen> precisamente dice WARNING: security updates for your current Hardware Enablement Stack ended on 2016-08-04... Poi c'è il riferimento alla pagina web del wiki 1404_HWE_EOL
<krabador> lfen, fa uno screenshot della finestra di cui parli, per favore
<krabador> !image | lfen
<ubot-it> lfen: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ryuujin_> addio uptime... sigh.  21:40:58 up 250 days,  7:10,  6 users,  load average: 0.54, 0.25, 0.13
<ryuujin_> riavvio...
<Joi1098> noon funziona l'audio
<Joi1098> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Joi1098
<ubot-it> Joi1098: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ryuujin> sigh
<Joi1098> non funziona l'audio
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Joi1098
<ubot-it> Joi1098: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<akis24> dove sul giradischi ???? specifica sistema versione ecc
<Joi1098> xubuntu 16.10
<Joi1098> asus eeepc 1001px
<Joi1098> 1gb ram
<cristian_c> Joi1098: apri pavucontrol e manda le schermate
<cristian_c> !image | Joi1098
<ubot-it> Joi1098: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ryuujin> Joi1098: il computer è acceso?
<Joi1098> si
<Steff> Ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di un po' di aiuto :)
<cristian_c> Steff: dicci
<Steff> Ho installato Linux Mint 17.3 (Rosa) (32 bit) su un Hp che usa un Network Controller "Intel Corporation Device 3165 (rev 81)". Praticamente non riesco a connettermi al wi-fi. Avendo provato praticamente tutto quello che il web consiglia mi rivolgo a voi, capisco che ci siano diversi post su forum vari che indicano una soluzione ma credo di averne v
<Steff> isti diversi e nessuno di questi funziona. Grazie per la pazienza
<lubu80> signori buonasera
<Infybofh> !ciao | lubu80
<ubot-it> lubu80: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lubu80> nella versione 16.04 di ubuntu non mi funziona più il programma create_AP
<lubu80> qualcuno lo conosce?
<akis24> !mint | Steff
<ubot-it> Steff: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<akis24> lubu80: non diamo supporto a programmi non presenti nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<Infybofh> lubu80 create_ap non è officialmente supportato da Canonical, ma è un software terzo. Rivolgiti ai creatori di create_ap
<senza_benza> ciao a tutti
<lubu80> capisco ma un programma che abbia le stesse funzioni esiste?
<cristian_c> lubu80: non ci hai detto neanche che devi fare
<senza_benza> qualcuno sa dirmi come funziona il comando <file>?
<cristian_c> senza_benza: man file
<lubu80> a si giusto
<senza_benza> l'ho fatto ma non riesco a capire bene la descrizione.. è in inglese
<cristian_c> senza_benza: hai installato manpages-it?
<senza_benza> penso di si, come faccio a saperlo?
<cristian_c> !info manpages-it
<ubot-it> manpages-it (source: man-pages-it): Italian version of the manual pages. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.73-2 (yakkety), package size 574 kB, installed size 634 kB
<cristian_c> senza_benza: dpkg -l | grep manpages
<lubu80> in pratica devo collegare più server xampp via wifi
<cristian_c> !nm | lubu80
<ubot-it> lubu80: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<Infybofh> lubu80 ti serve una intranet locale senza utilizzare un router??
<cristian_c> lubu80: usa nmcli, se non hai una gui sui server
<senza_benza> ho installato manpages-it ma la pagina di manuale di quel comando è ancora in inglese
<lubu80> si esatto un intranet che possa però gestire reti wi fi
<Infybofh> lubu80 http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4853438 secondo post, dovrebbe fare al caso tuo
<senza_benza> faccio la domando in maniera diversa.. se ho un file,come faccio a conoscerne l'estensione da terminale?
<cristian_c> senza_benza: file nomefile
<senza_benza> ho provato ma non funziona..
<cristian_c> senza_benza: ovviamente, inserisci anche l'estensione
<cristian_c> tipo: file baz.txt
<senza_benza> non la conosco..
<cristian_c> senza_benza: definisci 'non funziona'
<senza_benza> facendo ls nella cartella del file, vedo il nome ma non l'estensione.. sapendo solo il nome come faccio a conoscerne l'estensione?
<lubu80> infybofh ti ringrazio ma quella giuda mi riporta a quel programma non ufficiale
<cristian_c> senza_benza: definisci 'non funziona'
<lubu80> che a quanto pare per ubuntu 16.04 non funziona
<cristian_c> Infybofh> lubu80 create_ap non è officialmente supportato da Canonical, ma è un software terzo. Rivolgiti ai creatori di create_ap
<Infybofh> lubu80 havi visto questo? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/MarcelloNuccio/Prove0
<Infybofh> cristian_c il wiki è ben accetto vero?
<cristian_c> Infybofh: non è stato pubblicato però, è una pagina prove
<Infybofh> ops..... ricerca di google ^^" sorry
<cristian_c> Infybofh: se hai certezze che funziona....
<cristian_c> non sappiamo se funziona
<cristian_c> la pagina è anche vecchia
<Infybofh> lubu80 chiedo venia. Ti ho linkato una pagina probabilmente non funzionante.
<lubu80> si già fatto ma non mi consente di collegare i siti creati con aphache2
<cristian_c> Infybofh: tra l'altro la procedura aggiornata si trova nel wiki del network manager
<cristian_c> !nm
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<lubu80> scusate sto scrivendo pure male
<cristian_c> lubu80: se hai dei server fisici (ovvero pc in carne e metallo), si tratta di collegarli a un access point , tipo il tuo pc
<cristian_c> o al router direttamente
<cristian_c> per una connessione di rete, si intenre
<cristian_c> intende
<cristian_c> lubu80: se il problema è che i server hanno solo connessone cablata, è il modo migliore
<cristian_c> lubu80: magari hai uno switch ethernet
<lubu80> su rete cablata sono a posto
<lubu80> lo so
<lubu80> il problema (e ripeto solo su ubuntu 16.04) è che con rimbalzi wi fi non vedo i siti che creo
<cristian_c> lubu80: 'rimbalzi wifi'?
<lubu80> ti dovrei far vedere uno schema
<cristian_c> beh, in ogni caso
<cristian_c> !chat | lubu80
<ubot-it> lubu80: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lubu80> bene vi ringrazio moltissimo per l'aiuto sposterò la mia conversazione in #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-25
<mbare> salve. ho installato da poco la mia prima distro (kde neon, che ha quanto ho capito e' ubuntu 16.04), ma possiede un parco software a dir poco irrisorio. e' possibile installare un parco software, per kde, molto piu' vasto?
<glpiana> mbare, prima cosa, su questo canale non si da supporto a versioni non ufficiali di ubuntu. seconda cosa, se la tua distribuzione come dici è basata su ubuntu, avrà tutti i software di ubuntu. ti chiedo però di continuare il discorso su #ubuntu-it-chat
<mbare> ok, grazie e scusate
<ryuujin> remix_tj: amami
<akis24> ryuujin: ?? sei in supporto ..
<Carlin0> !chat | ryuujin
<ubot-it> ryuujin: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> !chat > ryuujin
<ubot-it> ryuujin, please see my private message
<frapox> ciao
<ryuujin> !chati | frapox
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chati'
<cristian_c> !ciao | frapox
<ubot-it> frapox: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<frapox> Ciao cristian_c
<frapox> per caso qualcuno usa KDE qui?
<cristian_c> frapox: beh, potresti domandare a tutti gli utenti del canale
<cristian_c> oppure semplicemente fare la tua domanda
<cristian_c> e vedere se qualcuno è in grado o vuole aiutarti
<frapox> :D hai ragione
<frapox> dunque il problema è semplice: sto usando Kubuntu 16.10, ho fatto la pulizia cache cronologia etc. di Firefox, ho perso il tema di KDE... è tornato il tema default e non riesco a ripristinarlo
<frapox> quindi volevo sapere come ripristinare il tema KDE e/o se devo reinstallare un qualche pacchetto
<cristian_c> frapox: come hai fatto questa pulizia?
<frapox> in Firefox, menù > Cronologia > Cancella tutta la cronologia
<cristian_c> frapox: sicuro di non aver fatto nient'altro?
<frapox> ho anche dato da terminale "rm -Rv ~/.cache/.mozilla/"
<frapox> avevo già dato questo comando un'altra volta ma non mi aveva tolto il tema
<cristian_c> frapox: non credo che .cache sia la stessa cosa dell'altra cache
<frapox> cristian_c, in .cache ci sono solo... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23378272/
<frapox> niente di vitale o relativo al tema
<cristian_c> frapox: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<frapox> vabbè
<Maurizio> Posso chiedere un' informazione tecnica per la distribuzione linux ubuntu 16.04?
<frapox> mi pare si capisca
<krabador> Maurizio: spara
<cristian_c> frapox: dpkg -l | grep firefox | pastebinit
<Maurizio> Sto cercando di capire bene se l'SSD samnsung SM951 pcie è compatibile con la distribuzione ubuntu 16.04?
<krabador> Maurizio: chiedi se stai cercando di capire?
<krabador> Maurizio: o chiedi se è compatibile?
<Maurizio> se è compatibile
<frapox> cristian_c, quello che mi hai linkato non riguarda il tema
<frapox> ma solo la localizzazione
<frapox> io intendevo il tema grafico
<cristian_c> frapox: non ti ho linkato niente
<krabador> Maurizio: ti interessa qualche feature in particolare?
<frapox> vabbè chiamalo come vuoi
<cristian_c> frapox: ti ho incollato un comando, nell'ultima riga che ti ho mandato
<frapox> bravo
<cristian_c> frapox: incolla qui il link
<krabador> frapox: nervoso?
<frapox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23378301/
<cristian_c> frapox: ok
<cristian_c> frapox: dpkg -l | grep oxygen | pastebinit
<frapox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23378311/
<frapox> come andiamo?
<cristian_c> alcuni pacchetti sono installati
<frapox> ma dai?
<krabador> Maurizio: ho pvt disabilitati , parla tranquillamente in canale
<cristian_c> frapox: sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old
<krabador> Maurizio: esiste apposta
<frapox> cristian_c questo mi pare un po' drastico non trovi?
<Maurizio> A ok
<cristian_c> frapox: a te la scelta
<cristian_c> it's up to you
<krabador> frapox: se hai provato già a ripristinare nel pannello impostazioni e non hai avuto esiti...
<frapox> eh
<Maurizio> cosa intendi con future? Io mi chiedevo se l'SSD samsung che ti ho detto prima viene
<frapox> ma qui siete tutti così criptici? :D
<frapox> comunque ho provato a guardare nel pannello impostazioni, nelle estensioni, plugin etc. ma non c'è niente di sballato
<frapox> proverò a crearmi un nuovo utente magari e vedere se il problema si ripresenta
<Maurizio> *se viene vista da ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> frapox: non possiamo sapere cosa fai sui tuoi pc
<krabador> frapox: nuovo utente , praticamente fai config nuova
<krabador> frapox: quindi...
<krabador> Maurizio: si
<frapox> krabador, appunto, così evito di rinominare una directory in uso, che non è proprio bello
<krabador> frapox: e perché non è bello? Se hai paura lo fai da tty
<cristian_c> beh, va in config_old
<krabador> frapox: riavviando la sessione viene ricreata
<Maurizio> Krabador: come puoi confermarlo che è compatibile?
<krabador> Maurizio: devi dichiararlo in tribunale?
<ryuujin> Maurizio: vai tranquillo con l'ssd
<cristian_c> Maurizio: in ogni caso, hai provato 16.10, in live?
<krabador> al massimo , installa con tutti gli altri dischi (se presenti)  staccati
<krabador> poi li attacchi
<krabador> poi aggiorna GRUB
<ryuujin> Maurizio: userai solo l'ssd o anche disco meccanico?
<frapox> krabador, nell'utente nuovo il tema originale c'è
<ryuujin> Maurizio: nel secondo caso partiziona in modo corretto... cerca di mettere swatp, tmp, var nel disco meccanico
<krabador> esorcizzare più scritture possibili
<Maurizio> Ryuujin: no vorrei installare successivamente un hdd da 1tb... ok grazie
<ryuujin> e mi raccomando... non fidarti degli SSD! backuppa sempre...
<Maurizio> Yes grazie mille
<krabador> anche se adesso ti dicono , come wd,  che durano 56 anni
<ryuujin> Maurizio: ti consiglio anche di installare SSDcronTRIM http://chmatse.github.io/SSDcronTRIM/
<ryuujin> andato...
<cristian_c> sono andati entrambi
<ryuujin> qualcuno che sviluppa per iOS su Ubuntu? iOS nativo I mean
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<ryuujin> L;
<ryuujin> cristian_c: perché mmmmm?
<cristian_c> ryuujin: pensavo a voce alta
<glpiana> ryuujin, penso abbia mmmmato perchè in questo canale non si è mai parlato di sviluppo di software
<ryuujin> glpiana: riguarda problematiche tecniche sull'emulazione di iOS con Ubuntu e scheda nvidia...
<ryuujin> io sviluppo nativamente per Android e iOS, solitamente uso l'imac per sivluppare su iOS... ma in viaggio mi porto il mio laptop con mint
<glpiana> android, ios, mint. perfetto. esula tutto da questo canale. anche i viaggi :D
<ryuujin> volevo sapere se qualcuno ha mai dovuto affrontare il problema... e confrontare le soluzioni.
<krabador> sembrabi una persona meglio
<krabador> *vi
<ryuujin> glpiana: mint ~ ubuntu...
<ryuujin> krabador: dispiace averti deluso
<krabador> sono anche l'unico che ti ha difeso a porte chiuse
<glpiana> ryuujin, già, circa
<ryuujin> comunque, dato che nessuno affronta il task iOS su ubuntu... fine del discorso :)
<glpiana> krabador, ryuujin , passiamo su #ubuntu-it-chat per cortesia e continuiamo di là
<alessio> guaio per me... ho aggiornato da ubuntu 14.03 a ubuntu 16.10 (tutto lts) selezionando l'aggiornamento mantenenddo i dati esistenti, poi mentre girava si è aperto un pop-up che diceva che alcune applicazioni non potevano essere salvate, e va bene, ma al riavvio il mio notebook è vuoto...VUOTO!!
<alessio> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<alessio> vi prego...
<cristian_c> alessio: chevuol dire vuoto?
<alessio> vuol dire che non c'è più un file di ciò che avevo prima
<cristian_c> alessio: ma l'aggiornamento è avvenuto?
<alessio> sì
<alessio> da proprietà mi dice che ora ho ubuntu 16.10
<glpiana> alessio, hai eseguito l'aggiornamento da supporto esterno da quel che ho capito
<cristian_c> alessio: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<glpiana> alesales_IBM, parentesi, 16.10 nnon è LTS
<cristian_c> alessio: perché non hai eseguito l'avanzamento?
<cristian_c> o meglio ancora installazione da zero
<alessio> però la prima opzione disponibile era di avanzare alla 16.10 mantendo i dati
<cristian_c> alessio: però non hai risposto
<frapox> cristian_c, krabador sono riuscito a risolvere il problema con FF
<alessio> perchè pensavo di fare un'operazione sicura
<alessio> ho montato la iso su pendrive e avviato da usb
<cristian_c> alessio: e non hai postato il link ottenuto dal comando
<alessio> perdonami non ho capito cosa devo fare, non sono proprio un drago
<ryuujin> alessio: ma in pratica hai fatto una nuova installazione? :O
<cristian_c> alessio: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> ryuujin: temo di sì
<alessio> mi ha fatto qualche scherzo, io avevo selezionato  l'avanzamento conservando i dati
<alessio> @cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> alessio: di solito quel tipo di operazione si fa scegliendo 'altro', in manuale
<cristian_c> alessio: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> alessio: ma non sappiamo quale guida hai seguito
<alessio> cristian_c cosa posso fare? che sia un guaio ce l'ho chiaro... :-(
<cristian_c> alessio: hai digitato il comando?
<alessio> sì
<cristian_c> alessio: adesso, anche l'altro
<alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23378600/
<glpiana> alessio, i tuoi file dov'erano? nella home del tuo utente o in altre directory?
<cristian_c> alessio: hai il sources.list un po' incasinato
<cristian_c> doppioni
<alessio> nella home utente, nelle varie cartelle DOCUMENTI, SCARICATI, MUSICA...
<glpiana> alessio, che adesso risultano vuote?
<alessio> cristian_c sì, è come se avesse fatto una nuova installazione, e mi dice che ho 430 GB liberi (prima ne restavano una dozzina...)
<glpiana> alessio, durante quello che tu chiami aggiornamento, ti ha chiesto il nome dell'utente da creare?
<alessio> sì
<ryuujin> :O
<glpiana> alessio, quindi non hai fatto alcun aggiornamento
<alessio> benissimo
<glpiana> hai fatto una nuova installazione
<cristian_c> alessio: non è proprio la stessa cosa, con i repo doppi
<cristian_c> tra l'altro anche ppa
<alessio> .... e ora?
<alessio> repo doppi e ppa non socosa siano, ma vi prometto che se risolviamo questo guaio mi applico e studio :-D
<glpiana> alessio, niente. ma dato che hai sicuramente un backup dei tuoi dati il problema è minimo
<glpiana> alessio, metti su pastebin l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessio> glpiana non ne facevo uno da 5-6 mesi, in mezzo ho salvato documenti e foto (ho un bimbo piccolo) che vorrei riuscire a recuperare
<glpiana> alessio, dunque?
<glpiana> sto pastebin?
<ryuujin> alessio: giusto una nota, non predertela... parlo per esperienza personale: i backup vanno effettuati sempre e di continuo (~  ~  . E ti dirò, non basta un solo bakcup delle cose importanti!
<alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23378629/
<ryuujin> per le foto puoi provare a recuperare con photorec... ma
<ryuujin> la vedo dura
<glpiana> nulla, speravo in una precedente home separata
<cristian_c> !info testdisk
<ubot-it> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-1build1 (yakkety), package size 355 kB, installed size 1405 kB
<cristian_c> ryuujin: con photorec ottime probabilità di recuperare cose, ma è lungo ed è tutto mescolato senza nomi file
<cristian_c> alessio: però usalo in live , non sulla nuova installazione
<cristian_c> non usare la nuova installazione , finché non hai recuperato i dati in live
<frapox> confermo, photorec mi ha salvato il sedere in più di una occasione :)
<frapox> da SD card
<alessio> scusate, cosa vuol dire?
<cristian_c> alessio: sono software di recupero dati, vanno maneggiati con attenziond
<cristian_c> e non vanno usati sulla partizione in uso (quindi usalo dal supporto live)
<cristian_c> *in live
<alessio> ovvero?
<cristian_c> alessio: tu hai fatto l'_aggiornamento_ con il supporto della 16.10
<cristian_c> usa quello
<ryuujin> spegni il pc, perché utilizzandolo rischi di scrivere in aree dove c'erano i tuoi file e che forse hai modo di recuperare con uno dei tool che ti hanno menzionato. Avvia il pc con live cd...
<cristian_c> alessio: rimani sul desktop della 16.10 su usb (non quella installata su hard disk) e usi il software installando testdisk (che contiene anche photorec)
<cristian_c> alessio: se invece hai problemi ad usarli, affidati a un centro di recupero dati
<alessio> scusate il bimbo urlava
<glpiana> :)
<alessio> ok provi se no
<glpiana> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati
<alessio> ok provo da usb e se no ciccia o chissà
<cristian_c> alessio: al pc attacc< anche un hard disk esterno, oltre alla usb
<cristian_c> hard disk dove salvare i dati da recuperare
<cristian_c> l'importante è non scrivere sull'hard disk
 * ryuujin bye
<Joi1098> salve non funziona l'audio
<Joi1098> che devo fare
<Joi1098> da premettere che sono un nuovo utente
<Joi1098> la mia versione è: xubuntu 16.10
<Joi1098> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> !audio | Joi1098
<ubot-it> Joi1098: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<Joi1098> ho provato ad eseguire quelle procedure la scheda la riconosce ma non si sente niente
<frapox> qualcuno conosce un programma per far vedere le partizioni linux ext4 su Win 10?
<Joi1098> il mio modello non compare nell'elenco o meglio non completo ,mancano le ultime 2 lettere finali
<AngelXenial> frapox, Ext2 FSD vede le partizioni linux sia in scrittura che lettura
<AngelXenial>  frapox cmq questo chan diamo supporto ubuntu non win 10
<Joi1098> Realtek ALC269VB
<Joi1098>  non coincide con nessun modello presente nella lista
<frapox> AngelXenial, sono le partizioni Ubuntu che voglio leggere in win10. Ok comunque Ext2fs l'ho già provato e non va bene perché corrompe il filesystem e non supporta ancora ext4
<frapox> grazie comunque
<AngelXenial> frapox,  cmq prova anche questo  Ext2explore supporta ext4
<frapox> grazie AngelXenial stasera lo provo!
<doda> salve! da un po' di giorni il mio pc non avvia più ubuntu
<krabador> e cosa è successo di bello?
<krabador> !dettagli | doda
<ubot-it> doda: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<doda> ubuntu 11
<krabador> doda/caramella11 , ubuntu "11" , non è piu' supportata da anni
<krabador> passa ad una versione supportata.
<krabador> trovi tutto nel topic di questo canale
<Guest51939> joi1098:da terminale digita alsamixer poi leggi controller PCM non sia impostato su mut
<krabador> Guest51939, stai parlando con un assente
<Guest51939> scusate mon ho visto
<ligomat> salve, scusate il disturbo.Ho un asus f556u, ho installato ubuntu 14 lts ma non funziona lo scroll del touchpad e nemmeno la luminosità. Consigli?
<krabador> ligomat, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ligomat> ok
<krabador> ligomat, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<ligomat> https://thepb.in/p/oYhlAVwwMVJCZ
<krabador> ligomat, incolla direttamente il link prodotto dal terminale
<krabador> con il classico copia/incolla
<ligomat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23379247/
<ligomat> scusate ma il touchpad risulta essere molto impreciso e non so che cosa mi ha combinato ahah
<ligomat> e non ho un mouse a portata di mano
<ligomat> inoltre come posso utilizzare i driver della scheda video? Ho una 920mx e al momento sta utilizzando quella integrata
<krabador> ligomat, passa oltre la 14.04
<ligomat> ho già provato la 16 ma purtroppo il wifi dell'università funziona solo con la 14. Inoltre se uso la 16 ho parecchie incompatibilità rispetto alla 14
<ligomat> ho provato la versione live ma dava parecchi problemi, vorrei mantenermi su questa versione
<ligomat> consigli?
<ginka> posso chiedere info su ubuntu?
<krabador> hardware di quella generazione è supportata meglio in versioni successive, e la scheda wireless in tuo possesso, puo' essere sfruttata da un driver che è stato incluso nel kernel dopo 4.7 , ed al momento 14.04 e 16.04 hanno 4.4.0.x
<krabador> ligomat, fa un'ultima prova con 16.10 , che ha 4.8 e funziona molto bene.
<ligomat> ma perchè in live non funzionava quasi niente? mentre con la 14 anche in live funziona da dio? ho solo questi 2 problemi
<krabador> !ciao | ginka
<ubot-it> ginka: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ginka> ciao
<ginka> ho acquistato un portatile con linux
<krabador> ligomat, 16.10
<ginka> ma all'accensione non riuscivo ad avviare
<ligomat> posso aggiornarlo senza perdere i dati?
<ligomat> Ho la partizione in dual boot con windows
<krabador> ligomat, la live ha , nonostante il kernel, delle impostazioni che possono non supportare subito perfettamente qualcosa, che in installazione reale si puo' impostare per funzionare
<krabador> ligomat, puoi farlo, ma ci metti comunque molto di piu' che fare una pendrive con la iso che ti interessa,e fare un'installazione pulita
<ginka> allora ho scaricato su penna ubuntu col programma per rendere chiavetta bootabile
<krabador> ginka, "<ginka> ho acquistato un portatile con linux" ---> quale ?
<ligomat> ok, e per il wifi come posso fare? Tutti i miei amici che hanno ubuntu 16 hanno problemi con l'autenticazione del wifi dell'univerisità. Precisamente eduroam
<krabador> !dettagli | ginka
<ubot-it> ginka: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<ginka> qualcuno mi segue?
<ginka> ah capisco
<ginka> ciao
<krabador> cos'è che avresti capito?
<ginka> che prima di scendere nei particolari troppo tecnici magari sarebbe meglio vedere se l problema è una cazzata o è un problema serio
<krabador> ligomat, puo' essere legato a network manager, la cui versione inclusa in 16.04 , al periodo del freeze dei pacchetti , dava problemi,che sono stati spesso oggetto di aggiornamenti successivamente
<krabador> ginka, questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale ubuntu, se hai domande a riguardo del sistema , questo canale è stato creato apposta per esse
<krabador> ginka, ho pvt disabilitati, scrivi tranquillamente in canale, in modo da permettere ai presenti di aiutarti
<ginka> ho scaricato su penna ub 16.10 assieme a unebootin. all'accensione clicco su intalla programma. lo faccio, ma alla successiva apertura mi richiede di installarlo
<krabador> !usbwin | ginka
<ubot-it> ginka: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> formatta la pendrive, e rifalla con questo software
<ginka> non ho windows sul pc in questione
<krabador> se non hai a disposizione windows, sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdx bs=512
<ginka> cioe sul pc sul quale voglio installare e provare ubuntu
<krabador> dove x deve essere la lettera di device
<krabador> ginka, a device smontato
<krabador> ginka, ovvero , inserisci la pendrive, apri il terminale, sudo fdisk -l , in base a come viene assegnato , sudo umount sdx1 , per la sicurezza di lavorare poi con la pendrive smontata
<ginka> tramite altro pc ho scaricato rufus, riformattato la pen, scaricato ubuntu 16.10, settato il boot su usb, ma mi dice che non è presente device bootabile
<krabador> ginka, hai spento, staccato la pendrive, e riacceso, dopo averla fatta ?
<ginka> si
<krabador> ginka, viene vista se interpelli il menu di scelta rapida di boot , all'avvio della macchina ?
<ginka> il boot mode deve essere <legacy> ooppure UEFI ?
<krabador> ginka, perchè non hai risposto a cio' che chiedeva dettagli?
<krabador> !dettagli | ginka
<ubot-it> ginka: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<ginka> ubuntu 16.10, CPU intel pentium(R) 3556U 1.70GHz, ram 4 MB, ATAPI HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GUE 1N, ECER EXSTENSA 2530, IL PASTBIN NON SO COSA è!
<ginka> uefi PRESENTE
<krabador> ginka,vedi se la pendrive parte, con uefi disabilitato
<krabador> e se non è presente windows in questa macchina, installa pure in modalità uefi disabilitata
<ginka> quindi setto  LEGACY
<krabador> ginka, verifica se c'è una opzione secure boot
<krabador> solo quella è la voce a riguaardo di uefi, nel bios?
<ginka> si c'è
<krabador> ginka, se hai intenzione di fare una nuova installazioen di ubuntu, ti consiglio di disabilitare tutto cio' che riguardi uefi
<ginka> mi sembra solo quella per uefi ma verifico. adesso con legacy mi ha portato ad una scermata tipo dos con prompt su c:\>
<krabador> ginka, al di la dell'impostazione uefi del bios, che ubuntu supporta tra l'altro da 14.04 , la pendrive di cui stiamo parlando, funziona? La porta usb in cui è attaccata, funziona?
<ginka> si e si
<krabador> ginka, manda una foto della schermata che ti appare cercando di far partire questa pendrive , con uefi completamente disabilitato
<krabador> !image | ginka
<ubot-it> ginka: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ginka> con unetbootin , precedentemente, aprivo un ubuntu, penso quello dulla pen.... adesso no
<krabador> ginka, "penso", con tutto il rispetto non è sufficiente
<krabador> ginka, e carica l'immagine per favore
<ginka> immagine del promp c?
<krabador> l'immagine di cio' che appare quando cerchi di far partire questa pendrive appena fatta con rufus, spero dopo una formattazione in fat32
<ginka> il penso è certezza dato che poi non lo installava ed alla successiva apertura richiedeva la pen
<ginka> si riformattata fat32
<krabador> all'apertura avevi un messaggio "prego inserire la pendrive" ?
<ginka> no perchè a quel punto, pensando di avere installato ubuntu avevo ruiportato il bios ad apertura da hd
<ginka> non ricordo il messaggio ma non apriva nulla
<krabador> ginka, prova tutte le porte usb del notebook, se non fa nulla, formattala di nuovo, e falla con il comando che ti ho segnalato
<ginka> ok ci provo stassera, per ora grazie
<ligomat> Salve, ho un asus f556u. Ho messo la versione di ubuntu 16.10. Il touchpad non funziona.Consigli?
<krabador> e la wireless§?
<ligomat> inoltre il wifi dell'università non va. E' un problema dell'eduraom. Funziona solo con la 14
<krabador> ligomat, sicuro non necessiti di impostazioni particolari , nella configurazione di network manager successivo della versione di 14.04 ?
<krabador> ligomat, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ligomat, sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<krabador> ligomat, dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-input-synaptics | pastebinit
<ligomat> cambia l'interfaccia rispetto alla 14
<ligomat> non so
<ligomat> da quanto ho capito la 16 ha nuove impostazioni di sicurezza
<ligomat> e non è compatibile con l'eduroam
<krabador> ligomat, tu parli di totale incompatibilità , ma io ti chiedo se in realtè
<ligomat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23379693/
<krabador> *realtà , devono solo essere prese in considerazione determinate impostazioni di rete
<krabador> e configurare il sistema per usarle.
<ligomat> su 20 persone che hanno ubuntu 16 20 pc non si connettono alla eduroam
<krabador> ligomat, su 20 persone, quante hanno chiesto agli amministratori di rete?
<krabador> e se hanno chiesto, cosa hanno risposto?
<ligomat> comunque possiamo risolvere per il
<ligomat> touchpad
<krabador> hai un'altro pastebin da mandaer
<krabador> *mandare
<ligomat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23379692/
<krabador> xinput list | pastebinit
<krabador> journalctl -p 3 -xb | pastebinit
<ligomat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23379726/
<ligomat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23379730/
<krabador> ligomat, https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120181
<krabador> ligomat, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/1587913
<krabador> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1620811
<krabador> e questi sono solo alcuni
<krabador> questo touchpad è ufficialmente malsupportato.
<krabador> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1620811/comments/5
<ligomat> come faccio ad installare il kernel?
<ligomat> non c'è nessuna soluzione?
<krabador> se ci fosse , non ti segnalerei bug aperti ;). Alcuni modelli di asus, risolvono questo problema con un aggiornamento di bios
<ligomat> porca miseria
<ligomat> nemmeno abilitare lo scroll? Niente di niente? ahaha
<krabador> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf | pastebinit
<Joi1098> non mi funziona l'audio
<krabador> Joi1098, durante procedure diagnostiche , sei andato via senza segnalare roba richiesta, è tua intenzione fare la stessa cosa anche adessp?
<ligomat> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf | pastebinit cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf: File o directory non esistente
<ligomat> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> ok
<Joi1098> no ho dovuto staccare per via di un impegno
<krabador> ligomat, hai secure boot attivo^
<krabador> ?
<ligomat> come faccio a verificarlo?
<ligomat> Dal bios?
<krabador> Joi1098, non ti hanno insegnato a salutare? (anche in ingresso..)
<krabador> ligomat, si
<ligomat> si, è attivo. lo disattivo
<ligomat> a dopo
<Joi1098> ieri sera mi hanno criticato per aver salutato dunque ho agito di conseguenza
<krabador> Joi1098, beh, si segnala se si va via e non si sta seguendo chi sta fornendo assistenza, è una questione di rispetto.
<Joi1098> va bene la prossima volta
<krabador> Joi1098, il futuro è incerto, conta il presente
<Joi1098> buona sera
<ligomat> ho disattivato il secure boot
<ligomat> puoi linkarmi il comando kabrador
<krabador> a cosa?
<ligomat> il comando che mi hai dato precedentemente. Per lo scroll credo
<krabador> ligomat, non è cambiato nulla, dopo l'avvio con secure boot abilitato ?
<ligomat> sinceramente no
<Joi1098> ho ottenuto un miglioramento
<Joi1098> l'audio con le cuffie funziona
<krabador> Joi1098, e ti era stato chiesto ieri
<Joi1098> ieri non funzionava...nel pomeriggio mi hanno fatto seguire una procedura è adesso l'audio funziona
<Joi1098> con le cuffie
<krabador> si, ma la risposta , mai arrivata, serviva ieri
<Joi1098> ieri l'ho detto che l'audio non funzionava neanche con le cuffie
<Joi1098> visto che conta il presente potresti aiutarmi per favore
<Joi1098> qualcuno può aiutarmi non mi funziona l'audio
<cristian_c> Joi1098: rimanda aplay -l | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Joi1098: e schermate pavucontrol
<Joi1098> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23379972/
<cristian_c> !image | Joi1098
<ubot-it> Joi1098: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Joi1098> <a href="http://i.imgur.com/A0geAdz.png">
<Joi1098>   <img src="http://imgur.com/A0geAdzl.png" />
<Joi1098> </a>
<Joi1098> [url=http://i.imgur.com/A0geAdz.png]
<Joi1098>   [img]http://imgur.com/A0geAdzl.png[/img]
<Joi1098> [/url]
<cristian_c> Joi1098: bastava uno e un solo link
<cristian_c> Joi1098: sveglia
<Joi1098> va bene quindi?
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Joi1098: e schermate pavucontrol
<Joi1098> tutte?
<cristian_c> Joi1098: ti sembra una schermata di pavucontrol?
<Joi1098> [url=http://i.imgur.com/aUp4s2d.png]
<Joi1098>   [img]http://imgur.com/aUp4s2dl.png[/img]
<Joi1098> [/url]
<cristian_c> Joi1098: perché non posti un semplice link?
<cristian_c> Joi1098: posta anche le altre schede di pavucontrol
<Joi1098> [url=http://i.imgur.com/tZCLLGs.png]
<Joi1098>   [img]http://imgur.com/tZCLLGsl.png[/img]
<Joi1098> [/url]
<Joi1098> [url=http://i.imgur.com/XwoKtod.png]
<Joi1098>   [img]http://imgur.com/XwoKtodl.png[/img]
<Joi1098> [/url]
<cristian_c> Joi1098: al prossmo incollqggio di sta roba qua al posto dei link,  vai fuori
<Joi1098> non capisco che cosa mandarti a me da questo link
<cristian_c> Joi1098: esempio: http://imgur.com/XwoKtodl.png
<cristian_c> non tutta quella roba che hai postato tu, inutile
<cristian_c> *quella roba inutile che hai postato
<Joi1098> http://i.imgur.com/fHMilqP.png
<cristian_c> Joi1098: riproduzione l'avevi già mandata
<Joi1098> http://i.imgur.com/L75KaR7.png
<cristian_c> Joi1098: uscite l'avevi già mandata
<Joi1098> http://i.imgur.com/2MD55DC.png
<cristian_c> ok (deo gratias)
<Joi1098> http://i.imgur.com/RdwNe3V.png
<cristian_c> Joi1098: ?
<cristian_c> perché mandare ingressi due volte?
<Joi1098> le serve anche lo screen delle registrazione
<cristian_c> no
<Joi1098> ok
<cristian_c> Joi1098: manda un brano (qualunque) in riproduzione
<cristian_c> e durante la riproduzione vai in uscite
<cristian_c> http://m.imgur.com/tZCLLGs?r
<cristian_c> verifica se durante la riproduzione , la barra grigia in basso si colora salendo e scendeno
<cristian_c> *scendendo
<Joi1098> http://i.imgur.com/m3H1X0t.png
<Joi1098> si si muove
<cristian_c> ok
<iose> Buonasera
<cristian_c> Joi1098: fai così:
<cristian_c> Joi1098: apri alsamixer
<Joi1098> pronto
<Joi1098> con brano in esecuzione
<cristian_c> Joi1098: manda schermata di alsamixer
<cristian_c> Joi1098: ah, per sicurezaa, abbassa un po' il volume
<cristian_c> !ciao | iose
<ubot-it> iose: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Joi1098> http://i.imgur.com/jXk8e9Y.png
<krabador> Joi1098, prova a disabilitare automute mode
<krabador> vedere cosa succede
<iose> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con un problema spero sia risolvibile perché non vorrei perdere i dati. Per errore ho dato il comando startx da terminale..il PC s'è bloccato e ho dovuto forzare l'arresto. Quando lo riaccendo digito la psw sotto il mio utente, l'accetta ma riavvia nuovamente il logo in..insomma non entra nel mio utente. Riesco ad usare l
<iose> 'ambiente grafico solo da ospite
<cristian_c> Joi1098: usa i tasti freccia destro e sinistro
<cristian_c> Joi1098: in particolare il tasto freccia destro
<krabador> iose, ubuntu quale?
<iose> Lubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> Joi1098: posizionati su 'auto-mute-mode'
<cristian_c> ah, scusa non mi ero accorto
<cristian_c> te l'aveva già detto krabador
<krabador> iose, allora, cancella i files .Xauthority che trovi in ~/
<krabador> iose, se hai un terminale tty, alla pressione di ctrl alt f2
<iose> krabador ti ringrazio per la celere risposta..adesso ci provo..sn un neofita
<krabador> se no, da recovery console
<cristian_c> Joi1098: per disabilitare , premere  tasto freccia su o il tasto m
<Joi1098> scusami un attimo devo cenare
<krabador> iose, ~/  , sarebbe /home/utente
<iose> Da terminale posso fare?
<cristian_c> Joi1098: tieni la pagina aperta, così poi scorri il log
<iose> Sono loggiato come ospite
<iose> Ok sono su terminale tty
<iose> mi sono loggiato col mio utente
<iose> Puoi seguirmi ?
<krabador> iose, ls -la , quanti .Xauthority ti lista?
<iose> Soltanto uno
<iose> come cancellarlo?
<krabador> iose, sudo rm .Xauthority
<iose> Fatto
<iose> Non mi restituisce nulla
<krabador> non deve, sudo reboot
<iose> ho verificato e l'ha cancellato
<krabador> iose, sudo reboot
<iose> Ok..adesso ti dico
<iose> krabador hai un caffè pagato
<krabador> enjoy.
<iose> Grazie mille..mi sn loggiato..tutto ripristinato
<iose> siete una risorsa ragazzi...davvero
<iose> grazie
<krabador> de nada, divertiti
<Joi1098> eccomi
<iose> In soldoni se ti va di spiegarmi cosa ho combinato...
<cristian_c> Joi1098: tieni la pagina aperta, così poi scorri il log
<cristian_c> scorri pure al'indietro
<Joi1098> http://i.imgur.com/BjKaVaU.png
<Joi1098> l'ho disabilitato
<cristian_c> Joi1098: il brano è in riproduzione?
<Joi1098> si
<cristian_c> Joi1098: quando hai usato per l'ultima volta le casse?
<cristian_c> Joi1098: se alzi il canale master che succede?
<Joi1098> no io ho installato xubuntu domenica e già non funzionavano
<cristian_c> e sabato funzionavano?
<cristian_c> Joi1098: in live le casse vanno?
<cristian_c> 16.10?
<Joi1098> ho il dual boot con windows e vanno perfette
<Joi1098> si
<cristian_c> Joi1098: in live le casse vanno?
<cristian_c> *live 16.10
<Joi1098> ho alzato il volume delle "headphone" e adesso si sentono!!
<cristian_c> Joi1098: dalle casse?
<cristian_c> O.o
<Joi1098> http://i.imgur.com/ZLISWZd.png
<Joi1098> SII
<cristian_c> Joi1098: ma qual'era la procedura con cui ieri hai fatto andare le cuffie?
<Joi1098> oggi pomeriggio mi hanno fatto fare dei comandi di attivazione nel terminale che mi consigliato un mio amico che ha aveva lo stesso problema ed è riuscito a risolvere le cuffue
<Joi1098> solo che i tasti funzione del volume non funzionano
<Joi1098> cosa posso fare
<Joi1098> nessuno sa come posso agire
<senza_benza> buonasera a tutti
<Joi1098> io chiudo buana serata a tutti! e grazie!
<senza_benza> io ho una directory  che contiene altre sotto directory e da terminale vorrei trovare, senza aprire tutte le cartelle,  un file di una certa grandezza.. che comando posso usare?
<cristian_c> senza_benza: conosci il nome del file?
<senza_benza> no
<ryuujin> find
<senza_benza> esiste un comando che mi lista tutti i file delle directory coi dettagli?
<krabador> parametri del comando find
<senza_benza> find con che sintassi?
<ryuujin> find /home/ -type f -size 6579c -exec ls {} \;
<krabador> senza_benza, man find
<ryuujin> esempio... ti cerca tutti i file di una certa dimensione e su di essi esegue ls
<ryuujin> ma puoi eseguire anceh altri comandi
<ryuujin> esempio, tutti i file più grandi di 100k
<ryuujin> find /home/user -type f -size +100k
<senza_benza> devo trovare un file di 1033 byte
<ryuujin> byte = c
<ryuujin> find PERCORSO -type f -size 1033c
<senza_benza> provo
<ryuujin> se vuoi eseguire un comando, aggiungi: -exec <COMANDO> {} \;
<ryuujin> {} indica il file
<ryuujin> \; termina
<senza_benza> grazie ryuujin  il comando era perfetto..
<senza_benza> però non capisco -type f
<cristian_c> senza_benza: man find
<senza_benza> cristian_c,  io ti ringrazio dell'aiuto, ma perchè continui a dirmi di leggere il manuale? ha 1378 linee, ho fatto solo una domanda.. capisco male l'inglese e se me lo spiega qualcuno riesco a capirlo meglio, anche perchè ho provato a leggere type f sul man find, ma non ho capito nulla
<senza_benza> scusa, me lo hai detto solo una volta.. prima era krabador
<senza_benza> io cerco di leggere e imparare dalle pagine di man, ma il più delle volte non ci capisco niente..
<ryuujin> senza_benza: -type f => solo i file
<ryuujin> senza_benza: il man è in italiano comunque
<senza_benza> il mio è in inglese anche se ho installato manpages-it
<senza_benza> non capisco perchè
<senza_benza> sudo apt-get install manpages-it, ho sbagliato?
<cristian_c> è un buon momento per impararlo o per utilizzare un traduttore
<senza_benza> ho provato anche col traduttore, ma tu hai mai provato a mettere una pagina di manuale nel traduttore? è inglese tecnico e lo traduce letterale, il risultato è confusione totale
<senza_benza> non capisco la testardaggine di voler far imparare l'inglese a una persona che fa una domanda o a confondere le idee con un traduttore invece di spiegare in italiano un comando.. va beh
<cristian_c> senza_benza: se ti vuoi avventurare col terminale, è il minimo che tu possamfare
<cristian_c> altrimebti lascia perdere
<senza_benza> battaglia persa
<cristian_c> senza_benza: purtroppo, ne troverai molte altre ancora di situazioni simili, il mondo dell'open source, come dell'IT lo utilizza come lingua universale
<cristian_c> e se vuoi imparare la riga di comando, serve impegno, nessuno regala niente
<cristian_c> specie su applicazioni che prendono uno o più argomenti in input
<senza_benza> vero, ma non capisco perchè se uno consce la risposta, invece di darmela, mi consiglia di imparare l'inglese.. per fortuna ci sono persone come ryuujin  che impiegano 30 secondi del loro tempo per aiutare una persona che altrimenti impiegherebbe ore per fare una stupidata..
<senza_benza> ripeto, battaglia, oper me, persa
<senza_benza> *per
<cristian_c> senza_benza: #ubunu-it non è un corso di informatica
<senza_benza> ah, ok scusate il disturbo..
<cristian_c> ti è stato spiegata abbpndantemente la motivazione
<cristian_c> per qualsiasi problema con ubuntu, chiedi pure
<aiutino> ciao... non mi collego a internet.... qualcuno mi sa aiutare? gentilmente...
<aiutino> anche se ho un problema maggiore
<cristian_c> !chiedi | aiutino
<ubot-it> aiutino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> !dettagli | aiutino
<ubot-it> aiutino: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<aiutino> ho un i7 con 8gb  ho installato l'ultimo ubuntu (16.04LTS) e W7 e' scomparso... e non riesco a collegarmi a internet
<aiutino> notebook
<aiutino> UEFI non so cosa sia se non un Bios nuovo... scusate l'ignoranza
<cristian_c> aiutino: windowsm7 è scomparso in che senso?
<cristian_c> aiutino: non riesci a collegarti via cavo dal pc in esame?
<aiutino> non mi fa scegliere i sistemi operativi pur avendomelo promesso durante l'installazione... in effetti i file si vedono ancora
<aiutino> e non riesco neanche a collegarmi via cavo...
<cristian_c> aiutino: quindi il grub non compare?
<cristian_c> aiutino: se attacchi il cavo, che succede?
<aiutino> dice che è connesso ma mozilla non accede
<aiutino> non so cosa sia grub
<aiutino> grub non installatompero'
<cristian_c> aiutino: beh, puoi fare una coaa
<cristian_c> cosa
<cristian_c> aiutino: se hai installato ubuntu dopo windows, grub dovrebbe comparire
<cristian_c> !grub | aiutino
<ubot-it> aiutino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> aiutino: verifica se nel tuo bios uefi è abilitato
<cristian_c> aiutino: per quanto riguarda la connessione, apri l'applet delle connessioni di rete, modifica la connessione e imposta ipv6 su ignora
<cristian_c> !nm | aiutino
<ubot-it> aiutino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<cristian_c> sempre via cavo, eh
<aiutino> si e' abiitato
<aiutino> ho ignorato ipv6...
<cristian_c> aiutino: hai salvato le modifiche?
<aiutino> credo di si
<aiutino> si.. ma non accede a internet
<gunixr> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno ha novità riguardo il bug audio presente sull'asus e200ha e sui cherry trail in generale?
<cristian_c> aiutino: fai clic su informazioni e fai una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | aiutino
<ubot-it> aiutino: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<aiutino> difficile... un attimo
<cristian_c> gunixr: eh, è un problema. rt5640?
<aiutino> ho la schermata infiormazione  ma non in questo pc
<gunixr> cristian_c, intel sst, codec  cx2072x
<gunixr> cristian_c, vorrei poter installare una qualsiasi distribuzione ma senza audio non si va da nessuna parte!
<gunixr> cristian_c, e sono costretto a rimanere su windows
<cristian_c> gunixr: se linux è quello che ti interessa veramente, al momento puoi solo tentare di metterci una pezza con quel tipo di pc (usb audio esterna)
<cristian_c> gunixr: ho problemi simili con la realtek, e ancora non ho provato a fondo
<aiutino> figo
<cristian_c> aiutino: nel pc con ubuntu
<cristian_c> aiutino: devi fare la schermata nel pc con ubuntu
<aiutino> fatto
<aiutino> e' in linea
<gunixr> cristian_c, ho sempre usato linux, ma ho preso quel pc per la sua dote di portabilità e andare in giro con un'usb audio esterna non mi sembra gran cosa sinceramente
<johnny91> buonasera a tutti, volevo chiedere se qualcuno, come me, riscontra problemi con il bluetooth, grazie.
<cristian_c> gunixr: il punto è che occorre fare scelte il più possibili rispondenti a criteri di compatibilità
<cristian_c> gunixr: e quell'asus è tra quelli con minore compatibilità nel panorama linux
<cristian_c> tradott9: hai scelto proprio il pc 'sfigato' (come un po' tutti quelli bay trail / cherry trail)
<cristian_c> tranne i celeron bay trail che vanno meglio
<cristian_c> johnny91: fai prima a descrivere il problema in esame
<cristian_c> aiutino: a che punto sei?
<gunixr> cristian_c, hai perfettamente ragione, ma ad esser sincero pensavo che i problemi driver durassero solo qualche mese! Personalmente mi serviva una buona batteria e un pc leggero, ecco perchè l'ho scelto
<johnny91> in pratica pur attivando il bluetooth e avviando la ricerca dispositivi non trova mai nulla. Provato anche con dispositivi diversi
<cristian_c> gunixr: l'indicatore della batteria compare?
<gunixr> si
<gunixr> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> gunixr: ripeto. se mi ci mettessi, potrei provare anche a vedere se funzionano le realtek
<cristian_c> nel caso della conexant, non mi sono informato bene, ma si trova qualcosa online
<cristian_c> *quella che hai citato
<cristian_c> gunixr: che poi, parliamoci chiaro, con 32 gb, lo spazio per il dual boot non c'è
<gunixr> cristian_c, l'unica cosa che si trova online è la pagina del bug su launchpad e su bugzilla, lamentele nei forum, la pagina di installazione di debian e poco altro di "utile"
<cristian_c> gunixr: beh, puoi segnalare su launchpad se non l'hai già fatto
<gunixr> cristian_c, a dire la verità no, ma è già segnalato!
<cristian_c> johnny91: il bluetooth del pc è messo in modalità di rilevamento?
<cristian_c> gunixr: puoi sottoscrivere la segnalazione
<gunixr> cristian_c, intendi aggiungermi al gruppo di persone che hanno riscontrato il bug?
<johnny91> si cristian_c
<cristian_c> non ricordo cos'hanno scritto su launchpad, magari linka, gunixr
<cristian_c> gunixr: quello dovresti farlo, sì
<aiutino> grazie.... a domani
<cristian_c> aiutino: di niente
<gunixr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1563110
<cristian_c> The sst platform in use is the SND_SOC_INTEL_CHT_BSW, but there isn't a module compatible with the Conexant cx2072x codec
<gunixr> e quindi?
<cristian_c> il problema colpisce anche l'hp pavilion x2
<cristian_c> gunixr: da quanto leggo, manca un driver che supporti quel codec audio
<gunixr> si, sono praticamente identici
<cristian_c> gunixr: stai provando 16.10?
<gunixr> si si le sto provando tutte
<cristian_c> ' Purtroppo da quanto mi ha detto uno sviluppatore ASoC manca proprio il driver per questo codec, il supporto non arriverà tanto presto, se mai arriverà.'
<cristian_c> non sono parole mie, eh
<gunixr> cristian_c, eh avevo letto, ma volevo un pò provare a vedere se c'era qualche soluzione, anche se non bellissima
<cristian_c> gunixr: beh, nell'attesa auggeriscono anche l'audio via bluetooth
<cristian_c> gunixr: c'è solo da setacciare il web, per quanto ne possa valere la pena
<cristian_c> johnny91: come l'hai impostato?
<yoghidav> ciao ragazzi, se qualcuno può aiutarmi ve ne sono grato. ubuntu server, comando nmcli, vi risulta che la cartella dove crea il file di connessione sia /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections ?
<gunixr> cristian_c, ho provato con l'audio via web, ma non va!
<gunixr> cristian_c, l'associazione dei dispositivi funziona, ma nessun suono
<cristian_c> yoghidav: hai letto la manpage di nmcli?
<cristian_c> gunixr: a cosa ti stai riferendo?
<yoghidav> si... la riguardo perché se è li non l'ho vista
<gunixr> cristian_c, mi riferisco all'audio via bluetooth
<cristian_c> gunixr: che c'entra 'il web'?
<gunixr> cristian_c, ho sbagliato!
<cristian_c> gunixr: coordinati bene con johnny91
<johnny91> cristian_c: il bluetooth dalle impostazioni è attivo e visibile
<cristian_c> gunixr: comunque dicono che non prima di 4.10 sono previsti miglioramenti in tal senso
<cristian_c> (rumor)
<cristian_c> johnny91: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<johnny91> cristian_c: fatto grazie, ora?
<cristian_c> johnny91: hciconfig dev | pastebinit
<johnny91> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23380884/
<cristian_c> !bluetooth
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<cristian_c> johnny91: esattamente, cosa devi connettere?
<cristian_c> johnny91: hai 16.10?
<johnny91> cristian_c: si, 16.10..sto provando a connettere le cuffie ma provando anche con lo smartphone, stesso risultato
<cristian_c> johnny91: e il problema si verifica solo su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> johnny91: che poi avevo già letto di un utente con problema a collegare mouse e smartphone
<cristian_c> non cuffie
<johnny91> cristian_c: si, ho provato il BT anche su Windows che ho in DB e funziona benissimo
<cristian_c> johnny91: (lsusb && lsusb -t) | pastebinit
<johnny91> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23380916/
<cristian_c> Bus 002 Device 011: ID 04ca:2006 Lite-On Technology Corp. Broadcom BCM43142A0 Bluetooth Device
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/828700/bluetooth-cannot-find-any-devices
<cristian_c> l'hanno segnalato
<johnny91> cristian_c: ti dico anche che sia in modalità TRY prima di installare ubuntu, sia appena installato prima di effettuare il primo aggiornamento funzionava
<johnny91> subito dopo l'aggiornamento il BT ha smesso di individuare dispositivi nella ricerca
<yoghidav> cristian_c: letta, ma non l'ho trovata
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/596570/bluetooth-not-working-on-asus-x555ln-14-10
<cristian_c> johnny91: ok, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> johnny91: vai nel grub
<cristian_c> johnny91: e seleziona tra i kernel precedenti
<cristian_c> il kernel precedente a quello che ha introdotto il problema
<yoghidav> per stasera chiudo, grazie e buona serata a tutti
<gigirock> sudo service bluetooth status johnny91 ce lo mandi prima di passare al vecchio kern ?
<johnny91> gigirock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23380961/
<johnny91> se non ricordo male c'è la possibilità di vedere i pacchetti kernel presenti in memoria vero?
<johnny91> cmq vi ringrazio tanto per la disponibilità
<gigirock> johnny91, quando avvii hai la possibilita' di scegliere i kern precedenti
<johnny91> gigirock: ho provato a riavviare ma nel grub compare solo la versione del kernel gia installata
<gunixr> ad ogni modo, grazie cristian_c, speriamo che il bug venga risolto quanto prima! Buona notte a tutti!
<Morro> Ciao
<Morro> O un vecchio PC poso istalare ubuntu ultimo
<Morro> Non super  il giga
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | Morro
<ubot-it> Morro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<cristian_c> Morro: considera che con il passare del tempo, anche il supporto a vecchio hardware viene rimosso da linux
<Morro> E un idea 300g
<Morro> Mini PC
<gigirock> Morro processore e ram
<Morro> Intel celeron
<Morro> Ram DDR 400
<Morro> Sono ancora io
<gigirock> Morro prova lubuntu
<cristian_c> Morro: fa un dvd o un supporto usb
<Morro> Intel celeron RAM DDR 400
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Morro , se usb
<ubot-it> Morro , se usb: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> Morro: mandi l'usb in boot, provi il sistema con 'try lubunyu without installing / prova lubuntu senza installarlo'
<cristian_c> se funziona tutto bene, fai partire l'installazione
<Morro> OK ma a lo stesso stor  ubuntu
<gigirock> Morro, si lo 'store' e' lo stesso
<cristian_c> Morro: i repository sono gli stessi
<Morro> E poi come assistenza al draiver fa tutto lui
<johnny91> gigirock: ho riavviato ma nel grub è presente solo l'ultimo kernel già installato, nessuno precedente, cosa mi consigli di fare?
<cristian_c> vi accedi con il lubuntu software center, ds terminale o con synaptic
<cristian_c> johnny91: hai parlato di aggi0rnamenti, manda schermata di grub
<cristian_c> Morro: l'unica che ti conviene fare è provare il sistema , prima di installarlo
<cristian_c> Morro: per renderti cosa va e cosa eventualmente non va
<Morro> OK nel caso non va si po agire a risolvere
<Morro> Ciao grazie dei consigli
<johnny91> cristian_c: l'unica versione kernel presente in lista è la 4.8.0-26-generic che è quella attualmente utilizzata http://paste.ubuntu.com/23381153/ nessun' altra
<cristian_c> johnny91: sudo update-grub | pastebinit
<johnny91> cristian_c risultato finale: "Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura."
<johnny91> cristian_c: forse ho capito, sicuramente i pacchetti kernel precedentemente installati sono stati eliminati dalla pulizia di Ubuntu Tweak
<cristian_c> johnny91: se hai fatto ciò, c'è poco da fare
<cristian_c> johnny91: a meno di renstallarli dai repo, se presenti
<cristian_c> johnny91: controlla in synaptic ad esempio
<johnny91> cristian_c: si, al massimo li scarico manualmente e li installo sperando di riuscire a risolvere.
<johnny91> Grazie a tutti per la disponibilità
<johnny91> Buonanotte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-26
<Teaser> ciao ragazzi...come faccio a far funzionare un adattatore USB3.0 TO HDMI su os ubuntu?   grazie
<marcus_u> buongiorno ho necessita' di installare una piattaforma trading "meta trader" ho letto che esiste un'applicazione Wine che permette di installare programmi fatti per windows, e' cosi?
<krabador> !wine | marcus_u
<ubot-it> marcus_u: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<krabador> marcus_u: molte cose win, vanno tranquillamente su wine, molte cose vanno necessitando accorgimenti, diverse cose non vanno e forse non andranno mai
<krabador> tieni in considerazione questo
<marcus_u> non e' molto incoraggiante....quindi bisogna provare ....l'installazione di wine e' indicata per  ubuntu vale anche per lubuntu?
<krabador> marcus_u: per ubuntu e derivate.
<krabador> marcus_u:   https://appdb.winehq.org/index.php  consulta questo, è un database di applicazioni segnalate dalla comunità
<krabador> con per ognuna segnalazioni di esperienze varie di installazione,
<marcus_u> ok provero' grazie
<marcofe> buongiorno ragazzi
<friz> giorno a tutti sono assillato su ubuntu 16.04 dalla finestra "sblocca portachiavi di accesso" che si apre in continuazione cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> friz, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4036621
<friz> glpiana, ho fatto la procedura speriamo funzioni un'altro problema che riscontro spesso:quando apro chromium si apre con una schermata nera e non posso fare nulla
<glpiana> friz, prova as rinominare .config/chromium
<friz> glpiana, da terminale?
<glpiana> friz, come sei più comodo
<friz> glpiana, per cortesia mi puoi dare il comando da terminale
<glpiana> friz, mv .config/chromium .config/chromium_bak
<friz> glpiana, file o directory non esistente
<glpiana> friz, la prima volta non ha dato output e la seconda ha detto quello?
<friz> glpiana, si
<glpiana> ok, prova a daprire chromium
<friz> glpiana, sempre nero ed è apparsa la finestra per inserire la nuova password per il portachiavi  ho fatto annulla
<glpiana> friz, chromium o chrome?
<friz> glpiana, chromium
<glpiana> friz, avevi installato qualche estensione prima di schermata nera?
<friz> glpiana, scusa non capisco cosa intendi per estensione
<glpiana> friz, gli add on.
<friz> glpiana, no nulla
<glpiana> friz, comuqnue, puliamo anche la cache. rm -r .cache/chromium
<friz> glpiana,  fatto ma il terminale non da risultato
<glpiana> friz, avvia di nuovo chromium
<friz> glpiana, sempre nero e appare sempre la finestra per la nuova password per il portachiavi
<glpiana> friz, sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser
<glpiana> friz, poi sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<friz> glpiana, fatto! ma purtroppo senza risultato
<glpiana> friz, anzitutto rimettiamo a posto la configurazione precedente: rm -r .config/chromium       seguito da mv .config/chromium_bak .config/chromium
<glpiana> friz, e adesso raccontami un po' da dove nasce sto problema
<friz> glpiana, fatto
<friz> glpiana, apro chromium?
<glpiana> friz, no, rispondi alla mia domanda per cortesia
<friz> glpiana, ma il problema è nato dalla sera alla mattina non ho fatto nulla in particolare
<glpiana> friz, su quale versione di ubuntu sei?
<friz> glpiana, 16.04
<glpiana> friz, cubuntu xubuntu lubuntu kubuntu?
<friz> glpiana, ubuntu
<glpiana> friz, sudo apt-get install pastebinit           nel terminale
<friz> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> friz, cat /var/log/dpkg.log | tail -20 | pastebinit
<friz> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383171/
<glpiana> friz, cat /var/log/dpkg.log | tail -60 | pastebinit
<glpiana> troppo poche 20 righe :)
<friz> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383178/
<glpiana> friz, mmm... sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> friz, poi riavvia il pc e torna qui
<ryuujin> hi
<friz> glpiana, eccomi di nuovo apro chromium?
<glpiana> friz, prova
<friz> glpiana, ok adesso chromium funziona
<glpiana> friz, allora era rimasto in sospeso qualcosa dopo gli ultimi aggironamenti
<friz> glpiana, la finestra del portachiavi è sempre li
<glpiana> friz, bisogna mettere una password vuota. l'hai fatto?
<friz> glpiana, no provo ora
<glpiana> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4036621 qui spiegano come fare
<friz> glpiana, ora leggo ed eseguo naturalmente 10000000000000 di grazie al tuo sapere
<glpiana> :)
<friz> glpiana, messa la password in bianco nel portachiavi e ha smesso di rompere i..........ancora grazie e ciao
<glpiana> ciao
<xubu> buonasera, ho un disco esterno da 2 tb che non riesco a montare più, in alcun modo. l'ultima operazione è la copia della mia home, ma non credo che mi abbia creato problemi, avrei bisogno di indicazioni, grazie
<xubu> sarei molto grato a chi potesse darmi indicazioni. grazie
<xubu> qualcuno mi legge?
<xubu> buonasera, ho un disco esterno da 2 tb che non riesco a montare più, in alcun modo. l'ultima operazione è la copia della mia home, ma non credo che mi abbia creato problemi, avrei bisogno di indicazioni, grazie
<glpiana> xubu, collega il disco e, successivamente, scrivi in un terminale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | xubu
<ubot-it> xubu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xubu> glpiana, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383458/ e grazie
<glpiana> xubu, fai lo stesso con: sudo fdisk -l
<xubu> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383476/
<glpiana> xubu, tu hai un sda con windows (o comunque formattata ntfs), un sdb con il tuo sistema linux e poi sto disco esterno? puoi confermarmelo?
<xubu> glpiana, ho un disco di sistema con 2 partizioni (ubuntu 16.04 e archivi) ed il disco esterno attualmente su usb file system dovrebbe essere fat32
<glpiana> xubu, allora metti su pastebin l'output di: mount
<xubu> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383510/
<xubu> glpiana, e come ha fatto il disco sistema a diventare sdb
<glpiana> xubu, quando hai avviato il disco usb era collegato?
<xubu> glpiana, sì certo
<xubu> glpiana, fattola copia da cd live
<glpiana> xubu, e l'altro è sata. credo sia normale che sia sdb. comuqnue, prova a scrivere sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<xubu> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383526/
<glpiana> xubu, avevi molta roba essenziale su sto disco?
<xubu> glpiana, copie e dati circa 1,7 tb
<xubu> glpiana, mi tai facendo venire ansia e panico
<glpiana> xubu, hai a disposizione un pc con windows?
<xubu> glpiana, tramite virtualbox
<glpiana> xubu, no. dammi l'output di dmesg | tail
<xubu> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383552/
<glpiana> xubu, stacca il disco, poi riattaccalo (magari  a un'altra porta usb se ne hai disponibili). quindi di nuovo: dmesg | tail
<xubu> glpiana, QUESTO DISCO È UN sata 3 e ho una sola usb con sata 3, posso meterlo su sata 2
<glpiana> rpova sul 2, poi vediamo l'output
<xubu> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383572/
<xubu> glpiana, nisba non lo monta
<glpiana> xubu, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<xubu> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383583/
<glpiana> xubu, sicuro fosse fat32? mi pare strano usare fat32 su un disco da 2 tera
<xubu> glpiana, non sono sicuro, ma era o fat 32 o ntfs, io non ciò messo le mani mai
<xubu> glpiana, non aveva comunque un file system linx
<glpiana> xubu, comunqueè partito qualcosa. non so se la tabella delle partizioni o cosa, ma come vedi non lo monta
<glpiana> ti dicevo di provare a collegarlo a un pc con windows, visto che ha filesystem microsoft
<xubu> glpiana, ma perchè è diventato sda e non è rimasto sdb?
<glpiana> per provare a recuperare i dati, devi armarti di santa pazienza, testdisk, un altro disco altrettanto capiente e un po' di fortuna
<glpiana> xubu, che sia sda o sdb che cambia?
<xubu> glpiana, posso andare presso un amico qui sotto, ma che dovrebbe fargli?
<glpiana> xubu, collegarlo e vedere se gli permette un check del disco
<xubu> glpiana posso restare qui? ti ritrovo?
<glpiana> xubu, se non ci sono io ci sono altri che possono aiutarti
<glpiana> resta pure collegato
<xubu> glpiana, grazie sei sempre gentile e disponibile
<xubu> glpiana, vedo far prima che posso
<xubu> glpiana, non lo monta, fa vedere solo la lettera e dice che è danneggiato o illeggibile. ti domando, ma da linux non si può fare un check disk?
<glpiana> xubu, puoi tentare qualcosa. aspetta
<xubu> glpiana, magari con un software particolare o con gparted?
<xubu> glpiana, spettosì certo
<xubu> *aspetto
<glpiana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383526/  però adattalo al /dv/sdX del tuo disco
<xubu> glpiana, SAREBBE SEMPRE SDA1, se lo ha cambiato...
<glpiana> se non hai riavviato sì, sda1
<xubu> glpiana, vuoi ti stampo l'fstab se ti aiuta
<glpiana> xubu, no, basta che guardi sudo fdisk -l
<xubu> glpiana, sì certo ho riavviato
<xubu> glpiana, eccp il fisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383677/
<glpiana> xubu, ora è sdb1
<xubu> glpiana, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt così?
<glpiana> xubu, io devo andare. prova i comandi suggeriti nel link che ti ho indicato. non ti posso assicurare la soluzione al problema, ma se ti va bene magari salvi i dati
<glpiana> xubu, dubito che mount riesca a montarlo ora, visto che non lo faceva prima
<xubu> glpiana, sarebbe un successo
<xubu> glpiana, ma non lo esegue
<glpiana> xubu guarda la risposta che ha 26 voti favorevoli. spiega cosa fare
<glpiana> ciao
<glpiana> http://askubuntu.com/questions/112150/how-to-correctly-fix-a-dirty-ntfs-partition-without-using-chkdsk xubu, se dovessi aver perso il link alla pagina
<gigirock> ciao server 16.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 4.4.0-45-generic x86_64)
<gigirock> , come faccio per ottenere anche il protocollo 1 sul server ssh ?
<ryuujin> alessio: gigirock perché vuoi abilitare qualcosa che è stato disabilitato per motivi di sicurezza?
<ryuujin> gigirock:
<ryuujin> gigirock: comunque, basta decommentare e riabilitare ssh_host_key (non rsa)
<argoxx> salve
<ryuujin> gigirock: poi generare le chiavi =>
<krabador> !ciao | argoxx
<ubot-it> argoxx: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ryuujin> gigirock: sudo ssh-keygen -t rsa1 -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key -N ""
<argoxx> come correggo il pannello superiore di ubuntu 16.04 a 64 bit alla sua configurazione originale?
<argoxx> mi appare il pannello bianco invede di essere marrone
<argoxx> salve krabador
<gigirock> ryuujin, ok tutto risolto grazie
<sgiusba> proble a navigare su internet con ubunto ... il nodo è a livello di gateway....
<matteo2> salve! come faccio da xubuntu 14.04.5 a montare in sola lettura una sd messa sul lettore interno di schede sd? con fdisk -l mi dice Disco /dev/mmcblk0: 3965 MB e /dev/mmcblk0p1 Id: b e System: W95 FAT32. Provando mount -r -o noload /dev/mmcblk0p1 /home/matt/Documenti/sololett/ mi dice mount: tipo fs errato, opzione non valida, superblocco su /dev/m
<matteo2> mcblk0p1 danneggiato... :(
<gigirock> matteo, prova a metterla in un windows e vedere se lo ripara...
<matteo> dosfsck no eh?
<krabador> matteo, sai che stai parlando senza aver citato l'errore completo...
<matteo2> vorrei prima montarla in sola lettura
<matteo> cmq per montare in sola lettura: mount -r
<matteo> o se l'hai già montatoa: mount -oremount,ro
<matteo2> altra linea di errore oltre quella: codepage o programma ausiliario mancante, o altro errore
<krabador> matteo, e matteo2, la vendetta
<krabador> incredibile
<matteo2> scusatemi :( matteo era gia occupato :)
<matteo> da me :D
<matteo2> esatto scusami matteo :)
<matteo2> magari parlavano a te sorry
<matteo2> non è già montata. Ho fatto mount -r -o noload /dev/mmcblk0p1 /home/matt/Documenti/sololett/ e mi ha dato quell'errore :(
<matteo2> è una scheda di una macchinetta fotografica che ora non viene piu vista :(
<matteo> ma noload non è solo di extX?
<matteo2> si penso di si, ma non sapendo che tipo di filesystem aveva ho messo quello. se non erro al massimo non lo carica con noload... o sbaglio?
<matteo> se metti opzioni non valide ti dice roba tipo "fs errato, opzione non valida"
<matteo> smonta tutto, metti solo -r
<matteo2> matteo, con mount -r -o /dev/mmcblk0p1 /home/matt/Documenti/sololett/ (cartella presente e non aperta) mi da mount: impossibile trovare /home/matt/Documenti/sololett/ in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<matteo> o non sei root o non non esiste
<matteo2> (sudo)
<matteo2> scusa
<matteo> ma lol
<matteo> togli -o
<matteo> non puoi dare -o senza OPZIONI
<matteo2> ehehehe sorry
<matteo2> matteo, ora non sono a casa ma proverò senza -o . il problema è che mi hanno messo la scheda e tolta senza smontarla e poi... orrore... su winzoz!
<matteo> vabbè mica si rompe
<matteo2> ma scassa il filesystem (già successo) visto che l'hanno messa con un sistema automount e poi il ** winzoz ha scritto la sua cartella....
<matteo> se non stava scrivendo non si scassa nemmeno
<matteo2> matteo intanto grazie dal tuo omonimo matteo2! e in caso richatto quando sono a casa :)
<matteo> ok
<matteo2> ah! dimenticavo: monto /dev/mmcblk0p1 o /dev/mmcblk0 ?
<glpiana> p1
<matteo2> grazie! matteo: che gran nome abbiamo :) :)
<matteo> :D
<Stabbo> Ciao sto installando da chiavetta la 16.10 è normale che ci stia mettendo più di un'ora?
<matteo2> buon pomeriggio!
<glpiana> Stabbo, in linea di massima no, a meno che si tratti di un pc di 15 anni fa
<glpiana> Stabbo, dopo aver scaricatoil file .iso, prima di preparare la usb, hai controllato che md5sum fosse corretto?
<Stabbo> quale il modo corretto?
<glpiana> !md5sum | Stabbo
<ubot-it> Stabbo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Stabbo> Già visitata pare tutto come descritto....
<Stabbo> Ora ti do la stringa dove si è fermato..
<glpiana> Stabbo, se il codice corrisponde, rifai la chiavetta. come l'hai preparata?
<Stabbo> random:crng init done
<glpiana> Stabbo, sta scritta appare dopo che hai cominciato l'installazione o ancora nel caricamento?
<Stabbo> installazione..
<glpiana> Stabbo, dove appare sta scritta?
<Stabbo> Avvio in bios caricatura in dos..
<glpiana> Stabbo, quindi l'installazione non è ancora partita
<Stabbo> Come configura?
<Stabbo> è la prima volta che installo ubuntu...
<glpiana> !installazione | Stabbo
<ubot-it> Stabbo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> se comuqnue ti rimane con scritte su schermo, senza grafica, prova a rifare la chiavetta
<glpiana> Stabbo, ripeto la domanda, come hai fatto la chiavetta?
<glpiana> da che sistema? con che programma?
<Stabbo> Do un'occhiata grazie mille ragazzi a buon rendere...
<Stabbo> win xp...
<matteo2> Stabbo, io ho fatto una pendrive con rufus
<glpiana> !usbwin | Stabbo
<ubot-it> Stabbo: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Stabbo> uneboottin...
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> no, o rufus o unetbootin
<Stabbo> già fatto...
<matteo2> A me unetbootin ha sempre dato problemi mentre rufus no
<glpiana> Stabbo, ripeto, o l'uno o l'altro, non puoi averli usati entrambi in contemporanea
<Stabbo> Infatti ho usato une...
<glpiana> Stabbo, beh, qualunque tu abbia usato dei due, rifai la chiavetta con rufus come da istruzioni. che versione hai scaricato di ubuntu? la 32 o la 64 bit?
<Stabbo> 32...
<Stabbo> Ho un pc che è un cancello..
<glpiana> Stabbo, e il tuo processore è a 32 o 64 bit?
<Stabbo> Ok provo con rufus...
<Stabbo> Grazie asvedem...
<glpiana> arvedzi
<matteo> ma non potete scrivere le pennette nel modo classico?
<akis24> matteo:  ??
<Joi1098> buona sera
<Joi1098> come faccio a salvare le modifiche eseguite su alsamixer
<viceee> ciao , ho up vecchio pc  con scheda madre asus p4s8000 e una scheda video a9gt2 non rieco ad installare lubuntu , lunica cosa che vedo è la schermata iniziale di lubuntu dove selezionare installa o avvia live,provando tutti e due le modalità ottengo sempre schermo nero e il lettore dvd si ferma.
<viceee> ciao , ho up vecchio pc  con scheda madre asus p4s8000 e una scheda video a9gt2 non rieco ad installare lubuntu , lunica cosa che vedo è la schermata iniziale di lubuntu dove selezionare installa o avvia live,provando tutti e due le modalità ottengo sempre schermo nero e il lettore dvd si ferma.
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-27
<MoL0ToV> fino a poco tempo fa, dando il seguente comando la cartella veniva montata senza problemi, ora mi da un errore "permission denied" cosa può essere? : sudo mount -o username=ubuntu,password=password,domain=domain.local,
<MoL0ToV> uid=1000,gid=1000 -t cifs //server/pubblica /mnt
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, dai un dmesg | tail    per vedere se ci sono informazioni aggiuntive
<MoL0ToV> glpiana, http://pastebin.ca/3733304
<MoL0ToV> su ubuntu 14.04 da questo errore mentre sul 16.04 funziona senza problemi
<MoL0ToV> adesso sto provando a fare un apt-get upgrade sul 14.04 a vedere se si risolve
<MoL0ToV> glpiana, niente, non risolve
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4534089 guarda qui
<MoL0ToV> glpiana, io uso fstab (mount all'avvio)
<MoL0ToV> non credo sia la stessa configurazione di quella descritta nel forum
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, io vedo che sul forum il problema sta nel fatto che lo user ha davanti il nome del dominio. puoi provare, modificando il tuo comando, a fare antecedere il dominio allo user? tipo: username=doinio/user
<glpiana> mmm... non mi convince comuqnue, piuttosto username="dominio\user"
<MoL0ToV> e quindi togliere l'opzione domain?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, prova, male che vada ti da errore, no? :)
<MoL0ToV> niente non va
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, ce l'hai in fstab hai detto?
<MoL0ToV> si
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, vediamo l'output di: sudo mount -vvv -a
<MoL0ToV> non è montato
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, vediamo l'output del comando
<MoL0ToV> aspetta mi collego in ssh altrimenti divento matto col copia incolla
<glpiana> ok
<MoL0ToV> glpiana, http://www.pastebin.ca/3733309
<MoL0ToV> non so più che pesci pigliare...
<casimat> c'è un modo per simulare lo scroll? Purtroppo per il mio touchpad non ci sono soluzioni (o almeno per il momento)
<cristian_c> casimat: in che senso?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | casimat
<ubot-it> casimat: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<MoL0ToV> glpiana, ho aperto un thread sul forum: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=615807
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, in privato un secondo solo
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, hai detto che invece su 16.04 il problema non si pone, giusto?
<MoL0ToV> esatto
<glpiana> hai già effettuato un raffronto delle configurazioni dei due sistemi?
<MoL0ToV> è semplicemente il comando mount, su un sistema 16.04 lts funziona, mentre su un 14:04LTS no
<MoL0ToV> quando finisce il supporto per la 14:04 ? è ancora supportata vero?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, ma da quel che ho inteso si interfaccia con windows
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, sì è ancora supportata, è LTS
<MoL0ToV> si c'è un win2008 server
<MoL0ToV> che condivide la cartella
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, per cui si passa dalle configurazioni di samba. le hai confrontate?
<MoL0ToV> samba non l'ho mai configurato sui client..
<MoL0ToV> in teoria il comando mount.cifs non usa la configurazione di samba o sbaglio?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, non lo so, mi rifacevo al post che ti avevo indicato in precedenza
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, hai provato a togliere qualcuna delle opzioni di mount?
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, limitandoti magari a user e password
<ExPBoy> MoL0ToV, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<MoL0ToV> glpiana, ho risolto, era l'ora del client e del server non sincronizzate (è consigliato che siano fuori di max 5 minuti leggevo)
<glpiana> ok
<porpora> Buona sera. Ho un Fujitsu Siemens su cui vorrei installare xubuntu. Ho fatto tutta la procedura per l'installazione USB ma al riavvio l'installazione non parte. C'è la schermata nera con un trattino binaco lampeggiante.
<glpiana> porpora, come hai preparato la usb?
<porpora> con unetbootin
<glpiana> porpora, da windows?
<porpora> sì
<glpiana> !usbwin | porpora
<ubot-it> porpora: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<glpiana> prova con rufus
<porpora> grazie
<ligomat> Salve, ho un asus x556UV con ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Il pc monta un i5 6200u, 920mx, 12 gb ram e 1tb hdd. Ho due problemi di cui uno non è risolvibile per il momento.
<ligomat> la cosa che mi interessa maggiormente è installare i driver della scheda video
<ligomat> per il momento sono con quella integrata
<ligomat> con ubuntu 16 va senza problemi, però sono costretto ad utilizzare  ubuntu 14 altrimenti il wifi della mia università non funziona. (non è un problema solo mio ma di chiunque monti quella versione)
<ligomat> consigli=
<ligomat> ?
<Carlin0> !dettagli | ligomat
<ubot-it> ligomat: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<gigirock> ligomat, devi dire quale tipo di skeda video hai, e poi ci spieghi cosa ha di particolare questa universita'
<ligomat> La scheda video è una nvidia 920MX. La rete della mia università è l'eduroam. Sono andando dal responsabile della rete ma neanche lui non ha risolto. Quindi sono obbligato ad utilizzare la 14( o almeno finchè non risolvono)
<alevipri> eduroam con me ha sempre funzionato senza problemi
<alevipri> (unimi)
<ligomat> Io UNICAL. Tutti quelli che hanno ubuntu 15 o 16 hanno problemi
<alevipri> qual'è il problema? inserisci nome utente completo, password e via
<alevipri> se non hai il certificato, basta spuntare la voce ""Nessun certificato CA richiesto"
<alevipri> magari devi cambiare il protocollo di autenticazione
<alevipri> dalle impostazioni della connessione
<alevipri> Connessioni di rete → selezioni "eduroam" → Modifica → Sicurezza wifi
<alevipri> lì trovi tutti i parametri modificabili, hai mai provato a cambiare qualcosa sulla 16.04?
<ligomat> nono, le abbiamo provate tutte ma non va. E' già tanto che funziona con ubuntu 14...
<ligomat> E' un problema comune nella nostra UNI. Comunque come posso risolvere questo problema della scheda video?
<Carlin0> ligomat, anche con wicd o solo con network mangaer ?
<ligomat> solo network manager
<gigirock> ligomat, se hai installato correttamente vai nei driver aggiuntivi e spunti i driver nvidia consigliati e testati
<gigirock> ligomat, dovete usare ipv6 per quella rete ?
<ligomat> si, io li ho impostai automaticamente
<ligomat> comunque nei driver aggiuntivi non me li ritrovo
<ligomat> me li trovo solo se installo ubuntu 16
<gigirock> http://www.unife.it/areainformatica/servizi/eduroam/eduroam-ubuntu qui fanno cosi
<ligomat> sisi anche noi, ma con la 16 cerca di connettersi senza risultati però...
<ligomat> Ho provato anche lo script dell'eduroam ma niente
<gigirock> nvidia-graphics-drivers-352-updates per i driver per versione 14 ma e' strano che non li proponga nei driver aggiuntivi
<gigirock> come siete complicati
<ligomat> Ma che ne so, questo pc ha 3 settimane e con ubuntu ho 400 problemi. Rimpiango il mio vecchio portatile
<alessandror> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema, oggi ho installato ubuntu 16.10 su un computer portatile, ho fatto partire l'installazione e ho scelto di eliminare windows,lasciando solo ubuntu. Una volta finita l'installazione mi è stato chiesto di riavviare. All'accensione mi esce una schermata che non riconosce l'hard disk e non trova nessun sistema operati
<alessandror> vo, come posso fare ?
<akis24> alessandror:  che versione di windows avevi ?
<alessandror> avevo windows 7 ma ora più nulla akis24
<akis24> !bootrepair | alessandror
<ubot-it> alessandror: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<alessandror> devo seguire questa guida ? akis24
<akis24> alessandror:  scarica la live e usa quello per riparare grub   hai bios uefi su quel pc ?
<alessandror> ho l'opzione uefi ma ho disattivato e ho tolto il secure boot
<akis24> alessandror:  prova con bootrepair magari hai destinato grub sulla aprtizione e non su sda come dovrebbe essere
<akis24> partizione*
<alessandror> adesso provo e vi faccio sapere
<akis24> bene
<krabador> occhio se win era installato in uefi mode.
<akis24> <alessandror> ho l'opzione uefi ma ho disattivato e ho tolto il secure boot
<alessandror> scusate non ho ben capito ho fatto i comandi da terminale come scritto, ha finito il tutto e ora cosa devo fare?
<akis24> alessandror: devi leggere al link indicato ..
<akis24> Tramite live di Boot-repair
<akis24>     Scaricare l'immagine .iso compatibile con la propria architettura dai seguenti link:
<akis24>         32 bit
<akis24>         64 bit
<akis24> Creare una LiveUSB oppure masterizzare l'immagine .iso su CD/DVD.
<akis24> Avviare la live e quindi seguire le indicazioni del programma.
<alessandror> grazie mile akis24
<viceee> ciao ho un vecchio pc p4 con scheda madre p4s8000 e una video a9gt2 asus non riesco ad installare lubuntu , visualizzo la prima schermata dove selezioni installa o live ma dopo shermo nero e il cd si ferma
<viceee> un aiuto?
<porpora178> Sto provando ad installare Xubuntu su un Fujitsu Siemens tramite usb. Ho seguito la procedura sia con unetbootin che con Rufus, ma all'avvio l'installazione non parte, resta una schermata nera con un trattino lampeggiante
<krabador> porpora178, che modello di fujitsu
<krabador> !dettagli | porpora178
<ubot-it> porpora178: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<porpora178> ok
<vagabondS> salve, mi chiamo simone e sto cercando di installare lubuntu sul mio acer aspire one ma ho riscontrato un problema ancora prima di poterlo installare.
<krabador> ovvero ?
<vagabondS> ho creato una chiavetta usb, il computer mi fa vedere la prima schermata di lubuntu (prova, installa, etc) ma appena do l'avvio alla voce "prova...." il computer si blocca sulla schermata system halted, e non posso più andare avanti. non capisco in cosa sbaglio visto che su altri computer non ho avuto problemi
<krabador> vagabondS, che versione di lubuntu, e come hai fatto la pendrive?
<vagabondS> 14.04.5 i386 è la versione e la pen drive l'ho creata con universal usb installer
<krabador> vagabondS, rifalla col software rufus
<krabador> !usbwin | vagabondS
<ubot-it> vagabondS: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> formattala prima, scarica questo, e rifa la pendrive
<krabador> e prima magari , controlla md5 della iso scaricata
<krabador> !md5 | vagabondS
<ubot-it> vagabondS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5 Ubuntu e derivate: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<vagabondS> ok vediamo subito, lo avevo già scaricato perchè tra i programmi suggeriti ma ami usato
<vagabondS> va bene, grazie mille intanto
<krabador> vagabondS, fa una prova, prima di tutto questo: nel menu che ti appare appena parte, premi f6 , seleziona nomodeset, e fa partire la sessione di prova
<max55> buna sera a tutti non riesco piu ad aprire i giochi su fb dopo un aggiornamento mi detto che  Flash Player non funzionavano piu ho provato a disistallarli e istallarli ma niente da fare non va
<krabador> !supercazzola | max55
<ubot-it> max55: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU-QZ7yoyd4 - se stai parlando in questo modo, calma, rifletti sul contenuto e prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per esprimerti al meglio. Eviterai fraintendimenti che possono solo complicare la comunicazione con il canale.
<max55> che ho fatto
<max55> buna sera a tutti non riesco piu ad aprire i giochi su fb dopo un aggiornamento
<krabador> descrivi piu' chiaramente e correttamente il problema , magari non reincollando la stessa frase ;)
<krabador> ed aggiungi dettagli
<krabador> !dettagli | max55
<ubot-it> max55: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<max55> ho ubuntu 16,04 oggi mi si e aggiornato e dopo aggiornamento non mi si aprono piu i giochi su fb, allafine dell aggiornamento mi e comparsa la scritta che Flash Player non funzionavano
<krabador> max55, apri il terminale
<krabador> max55, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> max55, non hai finito di specificare i dettagli .
<max55> che comando do
<krabador> max55, ma oltre che di linguaggio, hai problemi anche a leggere ?
<max55> no e che non so che comadi dare  per sapere i dettagli che volete
<krabador> se non hai problemi  a leggere, allora , <krabador> max55, non hai finito di specificare i dettagli .
<krabador> e <krabador> max55, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> con comodo, non avere fretta, quando hai finito, fa sapere
<max55> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23389405/
<max55> puo andare
<krabador> max55, hai mandato sudo apt-get install pastebinit ?
<max55> si ma non lo so usare
<max55> in quella maniera
<krabador> infatti lo useremo adesso
<krabador> max55, sudo dpkg -l | flash | pastebinit
<krabador> max55,
<krabador> spetta
<krabador> max55, dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<krabador> questo
<krabador> max55, dpkg -l | grep chromium | pastebinit
<krabador> max55, dpkg -l | grep firefox | pastebinit
<max55> fatto e ora
<max55> devo mettere gli indirizzi?
<max55> o li vedi gia?
<krabador> max55, no, non sono visibili solo mandando il comando
<krabador> max55, incollali uno per uno qi
<krabador> *qui
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23389425/
<Leofantasy> salve qualcuno sa come faccio ad installare il flashplayer?
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23389427/
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23389427/
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23389427/
<krabador> Leofantasy, puoi installare l'ultima versione ufficiale per linux, ed usarla con firefox, oppure installare chrome
<krabador> chrome ha già il flash all'interno
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23389428/
<krabador> Leofantasy, oppure installare chromium e pepperflash, ovvero il plugin di chrome per il flash
<Leofantasy> ok grazie, (sto usando una virtual machine linux >ubuntu sul mio windows)
<krabador> !flash | Leofantasy
<ubot-it> Leofantasy: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<krabador> Leofantasy, quando avrai un'installazione reale, torna pure qui a chiedere supporto .
<krabador> max55, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> max55, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23389463/
<Leofantasy> ok fatto grazie mille a tutti
<Leofantasy> bye
<krabador> max55, e il primo ?
<Leofantasy> grazie krabador
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23389460/
<krabador> Leofantasy, enjoy
<krabador> max55, sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall flashplugin-installer | pastebinit
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23389489/
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23389489/
<krabador> max55, sudo apt-get -y install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<krabador> max55, spetta
<krabador> max55, sudo apt-get -y install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash | pastebinit
<max55> aspe mi e comparsa la pggina di oggi
<krabador> max55, chiudi il browser
<max55> adesso va
<krabador> <max55> adesso va ---> cosa ?
<max55> i giochi
<krabador> e dopo aver fatto cosa?
<max55> ho cliccato su esegui ora su lultomo comando che ho mi hai fatto dare
<krabador> l'ultimo è effetivo con il riavvio del browser
<krabador> max55, non sarebbe male che incollassi qui ilrisultato comunque
<max55> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23389535/
<krabador> max55, non trollare ed incolla il risultato dell'ultimo
<krabador> che quello che è successo prima, lo so .
<max55> dell ultimo tuo comando non me lo da il paste
<krabador> max55, se solo tu leggessi...
<max55> sudo apt-get -y install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash | pastebinit
<max55> a devo riavviare il brow
<krabador> max55, manda il pastebinit prima
<krabador> max55, non riavviare il browser ancora
<krabador> max55, il terminale è in sospeso?
<max55> si lo mandato
<krabador> max55, no, non quello risultante dal comando
<max55> e in sospeso
<krabador> non trollare per favore
<krabador> e magari metti qualche accento sulle e, quando serve
<max55> ok il comando è in sospeso
<krabador> allora aspettiamo.
<max55> che faccio
<max55> riavvio?
<krabador> max55, stai
<krabador> max55, buono
<krabador> <krabador> allora aspettiamo.
<max55> finito
<krabador> ecco, posta qui 'sto benedetto pastebin
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23389551/
<krabador> max55, sei entrato qui da firefox?
<max55> no ho un altra paggina aperta
<krabador> ...
<max55> si da firefox sono qui
<krabador> allora, chiudi il browser, riaprilo, torna qui , va in questa pagina https://www.adobe.com/it/software/flash/about/  , fa uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | max55
<ubot-it> max55: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> e postalo qui
<max55> eccomi
<max55> che faccio?
<max55> non mi funziona piu cosa devo fare?
<max55> non mi si caricano i giochi
<max55> ok funziona adesso
<max55> grazie di tutto
<vagabondS> salve a tutti , torno alla carica, ho un acer aspire one e sto cercando di installare lubuntu 14.04.5 tramite pen drive creata con rufus. all'avvio della penna usb dal boot e cercando di "provare" il sistema prima di installarlo il computer si blocca con una schermata system halted anche provando a forzarne l'avvio con f6 come suggeritomi nel pomer
<vagabondS> iggio
<vagabondS> non sono molto pratico e quindi necessito davvero della guida di qualcuno che ne capisca più di me perchè con le altre versioni di ubuntu che ho installato su altre macchine non ho avuto problemi simili. grazie dell'aiuto
<cristian_c> vagabondS: al momento quale os è instalato?
<vagabondS> c'è windows 7 starter, ma questo acer aspire monta anche android. servono altre info?
<cristian_c> è già in dual boot?
<vagabondS> ehm...scusa cosa significa?
<cristian_c> vagabondS: esattamente quando e dove si blocca?
<cristian_c> vagabondS: https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_boot
<vagabondS> beh grazie alla pen drive arrivo alla schermata in cui ubuntu mi chiede se installarlo direttamente oppure provarlo, io clicco per provarlo ma si blocca così
<vagabondS> ps cristian, io posso scegliere se avviare da pen drive premendo f12 all'avvio del computer
<vagabondS> quindi dovrebbe
<vagabondS> quindi il dual boot dovrebbe essere attivo, credo, o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> vagabondS: se hai già due sistemi sull'hard disk, dovrebbe
<cristian_c> vagabondS: hai provato nomodeset dopo aver premuto f6?
<buntu> ciao
<buntu> piccolo aiuto
<vagabondS> premendo f6 all'avvio non succede alcunchè
<cristian_c> vagabondS: nel menù
<cristian_c> cosa intendi con 'l'avvio?'
<cristian_c> *'all'avvio
<cristian_c> !aiuto | buntu
<ubot-it> buntu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<buntu> nada ?
<cristian_c> buntu: ma se non hai scritto niente....
<cristian_c> O.o
<buntu> come no ?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> @ubot-it> buntu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> Quit: buntu [Client Quit]
<vagabondS> per avvio intendo proprio il computer che inizia ad avviarsi, quando compaiono le scritte in basso per entrare nelle opzioni del bios (f12 etc)
<buntu> va be ciao
<buntu> grazie
<cristian_c> vagabondS: e allora non hai provato
<cristian_c> buntu: di niente  la prossima volta fai una domanda
<vagabondS> ho appena premuto f6 non appena comparso l'elenco di scelte possibili tra cui (prova o installa) ma sembra bloccato, mi ha avvisato di un boot automatico e fatto un countdown ma si è fermato ad 1 secondo
<cristian_c> vagabondS: posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !imsge | vagabondS
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imsge'
<cristian_c> !image | vagabondS
<ubot-it> vagabondS: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vagabondS> http://prntscr.com/czsl87
<vagabondS> va bene così?
<cristian_c> vagabondS: questa non è fatta con rufus
<cristian_c> !usbwin | vagabondS
<ubot-it> vagabondS: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<vagabondS> si si lo so, ma anche con rufus la situazione è la stessa, riprovo l'intera opzione da capo e vedo che cosa succede
<cristian_c> vagabondS: non è la stessa
<cristian_c> inoltre
<cristian_c> vagabondS> salve a tutti , torno alla carica, ho un acer aspire one e sto cercando di installare lubuntu 14.04.5 tramite pen drive creata con rufus. all'avvio della penna usb dal boot e cercando di "provare" il sistema prima di installarlo il computer si blocca con una schermata system halted anche provando a forzarne l'avvio con f6 come suggeritomi nel pomer
<cristian_c> vagabondS: prendi in giro?
<vagabondS> no assolutamente, mi scuso anzi, è che nell'attesa di una risposta ho creato un altra pen drive con altro programma
<cristian_c> certo
<cristian_c> vagabondS: manda la pendrive con rufus e premi f6 in corrispondenza del menù
<rm2016> ubuntu 11.10 non ricordo password non riesco a fare aggiornamento
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-28
<porpora> Sto provando ad installare xubuntu ma all'avvio, dopo aver scelto avvia xubuntu, compare la scritta /casper /vmlinux:file not found
<glpiana> porpora, da che supporto provi a installare?
<porpora> usb
<glpiana> porpora, come hai preparato la usb? e da che sistema operativo?
<porpora> con rufus e il sistema operativo è window
<glpiana> da dove hai preso la .iso?
<porpora> dal sito di ubuntu
<glpiana> porpora, dopo il download hai controllato l'md5sum della iso?
<porpora> no, non so neanche cosa sia...
<porpora> non ho mai avuto bisogno
<glpiana> !md5 | porpora
<ubot-it> porpora: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5 Ubuntu e derivate: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<glpiana> controllalo. se non corrisponde ripeti il download
<glpiana> !release | porpora
<ubot-it> porpora: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<porpora> ok, grazie
<glpiana> porpora, se invece è corretto, prova a rifare la usb
<porpora> ok
<glpiana> porpora, aspetta. che versione stai installando?
<porpora> adesso non ricordo
<glpiana> !md5sum | porpora
<ubot-it> porpora: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<glpiana> porpora, nel primo link di md5, nel pastebin, ci sono gli hash della 16.04. se fosse la 16.10 rifatti all'ultimo messaggio di ubot-it
<porpora> potrebbe dipendere dal fatto che, non avviandosi direttamente da usb, ho utilizzato il cd rom
<glpiana> porpora, e nel cdrom cosa c'è?
<porpora> il programma che permette di far partire l'installazione
<porpora> polp?
<akis24> usi plopt ecco
<porpora> sì
<glpiana> porpora, il tuo pc no permette avvio diretto da usb?
<porpora> esatto
<akis24> porpora: di che pc si parla ??
<porpora> fujitsu siemens amilo M1450
<akis24> porpora: sicuro di aver selezionato la usb corretta ?
<porpora> credo di sì, riconosce xubuntu
<akis24> porpora: fai come dice glpiana  controlla md5sum e al limite rifai la usb con rufus
<porpora> ok
<porpora> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<xubu> buongiorno. ciao glpiana posso disturbarti? in merito al dsk ho trovato un prodotto su win (ma gira anche su linux) che mi fa vedere la mappa di tutti i file, che contengono tutti i dati, non sembra ci sia nulla di compromesso. credo basti accedervi per recuperarlo... tu che dici?
<akis24> xubu: glpiana è uscito usa la procedura di ripristino se vuoi usare il sistema che non si avvia o danneggiato
<akis24> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<akis24> xubu: se invece hai dati da recuperare usa una live di buntu
<xubu> akis24, si ho visto in ritardo che il glpiana se n'è andato. ti spiego il disco non è un disco sistema ma solo dati. è un dsk esterno usb 3.0 2Tb  occupato 1,5Tb.
<akis24> xubu: puoi recuperarli anche da sistema windows se ne hai uno
<xubu> akis24, il problema è che con testdisk dopo 6 ore non mi ha fatto veder nulla. su altro pc ho installato win7 (il file system è NFS) com RStudio8 in demo, ho visto il suo contenuto. ma ripeto credeo sia possibile accedervi, non so come fare però
<xubu> akis24, e come farei da wind?
<gioorgio> buongiorno
<akis24> xubu:  se usi un tool per recupero dati di winz se lo vede avviandolo dovrebbe riuscire a recuperarare qualcosa comunque
<akis24> giorno gioorgio
<gioorgio> ho un problema col monitor, chiedo: è possibile settare la risoluzione da terminale? come
<akis24> xubu: comunque argomento windows non è argomento da supporto .. quindi magari chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> gioorgio: prova a usare dal menu delle impostazioni → schermo
<xubu> akis24, ok grazie, ciao
<gioorgio> gia fatto
<akis24> gioorgio: è ?
<gioorgio> ma ho impostato con una risoluzione bassa e non riesco a risettare quella giusta
<akis24> gioorgio: versione di ubuntu ?
<gioorgio> 14.04
<akis24> gioorgio: quando apri la finestra schermo non ti appaiono le varie risoluzioni possibili ?
<gioorgio> allora la pagina e troppo grossa e non posso accedere al pulsante applica
<glpiana> gioorgio, entro ora e non so cosa hai scritto prima, ma di solito le finestre possono essere spostate tenendo premuto il tasto alt sinistro e cliccando col tasto sinistro del mouse
<gioorgio> ok provo cosi ma finora mi scorre solo in orizzontale
<akis24> gioorgio: tasto alt a sinistra premuto  e aumenta o diminusci le dimensioni della finestra con la rotellina del mouse  prova anche cosi
<gioorgio> un grazie al supporto per avermi aiutato
<sgiusba> xbuntu problema di navigazione in internet  tramite wi-fi...
<sgiusba> per motivi di rete interna uso un router che distribuisce internet ad una serie di access point lo stesso è collegato a router tim che esce in esterno...
<sgiusba> tutti i pc che sono collegati alla rete wi-fi in ambiente windows navigano senza problemi ...
<glpiana> sgiusba, il tuo pc con xubuntu si collega in wifi su altre reti?
<sgiusba> ho approntato due pc uno con ubunto  e uno con xbunto e mi danno lo stesso problema ...
<giulia> ciao a tutti sono quasi sicura di essere off topic, ma non so com usare questa nuova app. Mi servirebbe configurarla per xdcce, qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<glpiana> sgiusba, il tuo pc con xubuntu si collega in wifi su altre reti?
<glpiana> !chat | giulia
<ubot-it> giulia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giulia> grazie
<sgiusba> se mi collego al router tim navigo  ...
<sgiusba> si avevo fatto una prova con il telefono è navigava perfettamente!!
<sgiusba> buongiorno glpiana...
<glpiana> sgiusba, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> sgiusba, dimmi se elenca qualcosa, anzi se puoi posta l'output su pastebin (ciao sgiusba )
<sgiusba> adesso sono con xbuntu
<glpiana> !paste | sgiusba
<ubot-it> sgiusba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sgiusba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23392294/
<glpiana> sgiusba, quale delle due è quella a cui vorresti connetterti?
<sgiusba> la prima..
<glpiana> sgiusba, è configurata in dhcp?
<sgiusba> uso il manuale per ovvi motivi
<sgiusba> il pc che uso adesso in ambiente windows si connette tranquillamente...
<glpiana> sgiusba, che un altro pc con un altro sistema si colleghi penso cambi poco la situazione
<glpiana> sgiusba, si collega e non navighi o proprio non si collega?
<glpiana> nel qual caso, ci prova almeno ad autenticarsi?
<sgiusba> ti spi
<sgiusba> mi connetto agli access point e riesco a configurarli .
<sgiusba> quello che succede e che non naviga in internet..
<sgiusba> vedo  il router è tutto  le configurazioni...
<glpiana> sgiusba, prova da terminale a scrivere: ping -c3 172.217.22.99
<sgiusba> utilizzando gli stessi indirizzi e anche lo stesso server dns (router)  non risolve gli indirizzi esterni...
<sgiusba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23392325/
<glpiana> sgiusba, il problema allora è nei dns
<glpiana> sgiusba, apri network manager e configuralo in modo da usare dns da te inseriti. metti ad esempioo quelli di google, 8.8.8.8
<sgiusba> volevo appunto un aiuto xè non riesco a trove dove sia l'inghippo!!
<sgiusba> il server dns di google viene trovato se ti connetti a internet?
<glpiana> ???
<sgiusba> ho rivoltato come un calzino il router ... ma nn ho trovato dove potesse fermarsi il il segnale...
<sgiusba> per rise
<sgiusba> fatto anche quello sulla scheda di rete....
<sgiusba> tutte le possibili combinazioni di dns e ip ecc ecc penso di averle provate tutte ....
<glpiana> sgiusba, nel terminale: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<glpiana> sgiusba, poi posta la finestra relativa a IPV4 di network manager per la connessione wifi
<glpiana> !image | sgiusba
<ubot-it> sgiusba: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sgiusba> (un pc con xbunto installato appena immesso nella rete wifi naviga !!)
<sgiusba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23392343/
<glpiana> sgiusba, quel search lo hai messo tu
<sgiusba> ??
<glpiana> sgiusba, di default non c'è
<sgiusba> dns del ruoter tim
<glpiana> sgiusba, prova a commentarla e a riavviare il servizio di rete
<sgiusba> sono collegato con il telefono ... wifi naturalmente
<glpiana> sgiusba, mentre prima come eri collegato?
<sgiusba> cavo
<glpiana> non va nemmeno quello ora?
<sgiusba> no  se lo collego allo stesso router....
<sgiusba> se lo collego alla router tim  funziona ...
<glpiana> sgiusba, annulla l amodifica che ti ho fatto fare e riavvia il servizio di rete
<glpiana> e bon, non so aiutarti. hai troppa roba a cascata per le mie conoscenze
<sgiusba> nella scheda di network manager nella scheda ipv4 setting il pulsante routes  cosa dovrebbe fare?
<sgiusba> ci sono
<sgiusba> http://prnt.sc/d006cm
<glpiana> sgiusba, in search domain, prova a mettere 8.8.8.8 invece di quel 169.254.1.253
<glpiana> scusa, in DNS servers
<armando> buongiorno
<sgiusba> niente....
<armando> potete  consigliarmi  quale  ubuntu installare  su portatile  hp  pavilion  dv5 1110el
<ExPBoy-> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<armando> attualmete  ho  vista  e  gli  aggiornamenti  sono  finiti e  non mi  va  bene
<armando> pero  volevo  installare  skipe
<sgiusba> glpiana purtroppo resto lo stesso!!
<glpiana> sgiusba, boh. quando lo colleghi col cavo, lo colleghi allo stesso router cui ti colleghi in wifi?
<sgiusba> posso postarti le foto del router?
<sgiusba> no.. uno step prima
<glpiana> e hai la possibilità di provare a collegarti via cavo a quello cui ti connetti in wifi?
<sgiusba> il mio collegamento è router tim  ruoter interno access point
<sgiusba> non va lo stesso....
<sgiusba> via cavo allo stesso router non va....
<glpiana> sgiusba, quindi resta chiaro che il problema sta nei dns cui si rifà l'ultimo ambaradano. di più non saprei dirti, ma alemno hai isolato il problema
<sgiusba> cosa ne pensi di un altro pc con xbunto portatomi in ufficio e collegato alla wifi facendo le stesse configurazioni?
<sgiusba> navigava ...
<armando> 4gb  memoria sistema 32bit   processore intel  duo 2.00ghz
<armando> questi  sono i  miei requisiti
<armando> cosa  potrei  installare  ?
<Carlin0> armando, sapere il modello esatto della cpu sarebbe meglio
<armando> Intel R core (tm)2 duo CPU  T5800@2.00ghz
<Carlin0> armando, direi che puoi installare qualsiasi cosa , se vuoi un OS + scattante magari xubuntu
<armando> skipe funzionerebbe ?
<porpora> sto provando ad installare ubuntu su un fujitsu siemens amiloM1450 tramite usb e polpt ma l'installazione non parte e compare la seguente scritta: /casper/vmlinux not found. Ho anche provato a scaricare nuovamente il file ma...
<fede_rico> salve a tutti specialmente a krabador
<fede_rico> e carlin0
<krabador> di entrambi i comandi con pastebinit  alla fine, incolli qui l'indirizzo web risultante.
<porpora> fatto ma scrivendo usb
<krabador> porpora, fin quando non ci sono qui gli indirizzi web, ci giriamo i pollici
<krabador> se non hai capito qualcosa chiedi.
<porpora> in che senso?
<krabador> porpora, https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sito_web
<krabador> dei 3 comandi che ti ho dato, 2 restituiscono uno di essi , se correttamente incollati nel terminale ed inviati
<krabador> incollali qui.
<porpora> non ho capito cosa fare
<krabador> porpora, chi ha installato la ubuntu che stai già usando?
<glpiana> fede_rico, metti tutto l'output del comando su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | fede_rico
<ubot-it> fede_rico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<porpora> io
<porpora> ma su un altro com
<porpora> computer
<krabador> porpora, allora non hai imparato niente :D
<krabador> porpora, hai aperto il terminale, ed hai mandato i comandi che ti sono stati segnalati.
<fede_rico> del comando di prima
<fede_rico> ?
<glpiana> fede_rico, sì
<porpora> sì
<krabador> porpora, se l'hai fatto correttamente , 2 di essi , restituiscono un url
<krabador> porpora, devi incollare qui questo url
<porpora> controllo
<krabador> per entrambi
<krabador> porpora, ma che hai da controllare? hai chiuso il terminale?
<fede_rico> glpiana
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23392590/
<porpora> non ho chiuso
<krabador> porpora, e allora "sei a cavallo" ;)
<glpiana> fede_rico, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<porpora> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<porpora> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<porpora> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<porpora> mi scrive: i pacchetti seguenti sono installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti
<porpora> https://thepb.in/p/58hgy501pDEtv
<krabador> porpora, sicuro di aver usato ubuntu, nella tua vita?
<fede_rico> glpiana sta volta sembra andato tutto bene
<fede_rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23392600/
<porpora> io non sto scherzando
<krabador> porpora, e prevalentenmente di saper leggere ?
<porpora> se vuoi aiutarmi bene, altrimenti...
<krabador> porpora, si puo' aiutare un utente che segue leggendo
<porpora> forse ho sbagliato
<krabador> a te , è sfuggito , alle 14:36,  <krabador> di entrambi i comandi con pastebinit  alla fine, incolli qui l'indirizzo web risultante.
<porpora> possiamo riprovare?
<krabador> spiegato anche meglio successivamente. Concentrati, è nel bene di entrambi
<fede_rico> porpora un consiglio sii gentile con krabador ha molta esperienza e puo' sicuramente aiutarti
<porpora> nessun dubbio sulla competenza, ma capisci che non è facile, altrimenti non chiederei
<krabador> porpora, se non è facile copiare/incollare, con tutto il rispetto, ma una distribuzione linux, forse non fa per te
<porpora> copio tutto il risultato venuto fuori dal terminale?
<krabador> porpora, 3 comandi ti sono stati chiesti di mandare, uno è per l'installazione di pastebinit, qualora non ce l'avessi
<krabador> porpora, uno produce un link pastebinit
<fede_rico> glpiana che dici riavvio?
<krabador> porpora, ed il terzo pure
<krabador> porpora, devi incollare qui, solo i link pastebin risultanti dal secondo e terzo
<krabador> porpora, i messaggi non svaniscono, puoi rileggerli tranquillamente andando indietro, se non ti sono chiare cose.
<fede_rico> krabador credo di averrisoltoil problemacon l'hd gli aggiornamenti e il fontconfig
<porpora> https://thepb.in/p/58hgy501pDEtv
<krabador> porpora, non serve a niente questo , non ti è stato richiesto.
<krabador> porpora, fa uno screenshot del terminale
<krabador> !image | porpora
<ubot-it> porpora: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<porpora> non sono in grado
<porpora> grazie lo stesso
<krabador> l'immagine la fai premendo il stamp della tastiera, ubuntu ti chiederà direttamente dove salvarla, una volta salvata, vai in uno di quei siti, fai l'upload, e incolli il link qui
<porpora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23392672/
<matteo2> buon pomeriggio. con xubuntu 14.04.5 come faccio a visualizzare un file da quasi 4GB in formato hesadecimale? Il mio scopo è vedere se il file è composto da tutti 0 oppure ogni tanto è presente qualche dato. grazie
<ciccio> buongiorno, mi linkate qualche guida per l'installazione di ubuntu in dual boot
<ciccio> quando arrivo nella tabella delle partizioni cosa devo fare?
<matteo2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<krabador> ansa.it
<porpora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23392672/
<porpora> neanche questa?
<YouNeverKnow> porpora, se non stai prendendo in giro volontariamente, lo stai facendo indirettamente. Rileggi quanto dettoti da quando hai chiesto, e vedrai da solo cosa ti è stato chiesto di postare, è stato esplicato fin troppo qui dentro, canale che ha anche il log, consultabile qui https://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<porpora> non prendo in giro nessuno, è solo incompetenza, la mia
<porpora> grazie ancora
<matteo2> ciao :) non so se qualcuno ha visto la mia domanda. Velocemente mi sono autorisposto facendo hexdump file.est | more ma mi piacerebbe anche poter andare alla pagina precedente PagUp
<krabador> !chat | matteo2
<ubot-it> matteo2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matteo2> krabador parlo di comandi in Xubuntu
<porpora> nella cartella casper ci sono quattro file: devo fare il pasterbin di tutti?
<matteo2> e ho trovato appunto hexdump ma speravo ci fosse un alternativa in Xubuntu 14.04.5 che mi visualizzasse anche le pagine precedenti oltre quelle successive con <space>
<porpora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23392756/
<porpora> Forse era questo?
<cristian_c> porpora: sembra un elenco di pacchetti
<porpora> è il contenuto della cartella casper
<cristian_c> porpora: ma qual è il problema?
<porpora> sto provando ad installare ubuntu su un fujitsu siemens amiloM1450 tramite usb e polpt ma l'installazione non parte e compare la seguente scritta: /casper/vmlinux not found. Ho anche provato a scaricare nuovamente il file ma...
<porpora> hanno provato ad aiutarmi, ma la mia incompetenza ha infastidito molto
<cristian_c> polpt?
<porpora> è il programma che ho masterizzato sul cd per avviare l'installazione da usb
<cristian_c> porpora: il pc non supporta il boot da usb?
<porpora> in realtà nel bios è previsto l'avvio da REMOVABLE DEV.  ma poi non parte
<gigirock> porpora puoi fare un dvd ?
<porpora> provo
<porpora> basta masterizzare?
<cristian_c> porpora: in effetti, se il dvd funge, perché non fai il boot da dvd?
<porpora> pensavo non fosse possibile
<porpora> scarico direttamente il file sul dvd?
<gigirock> porpora masterizza la iso alla velocita' /2 del dato di targa del supporto
<maria75> ciao a tutti
<porpora> provo
<porpora> grazie
<gigirock> !ciao | maria75
<ubot-it> maria75: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<maria75> sono nuova su ubunto
<cristian_c> pentium m
<cristian_c> l'amilo m1450
<maria75> grazie @ubot-it
<gigirock> !domanda | maria75
<ubot-it> maria75: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<maria75> ok! allora: ho un asus Eee PC su cui insieme ad ubuntu è istallato anche win7, ieri per sbaglio ho cliccato comprimi unità su win7, ed oggi mi spunta solo la scritta bootmgr is compressed. cercando risposte sul web sto riuscendo a salvare i dati da ubunto (sono arrivata alla cartella download di win) ma mi è stato detto che potrei anche togliere la
<maria75>  compressione a win7 (che tornerebbe a funzionare senza formattarlo) sempre da ubunto, voi sapete come posso fare?
<Carlin0> !windows | maria75
<ubot-it> maria75: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<cristian_c> 'mi è stato detto' <- chi?
<maria75> su un forum http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/archive/index.php/t-1649348.html già rivolta a windows e mi dice che devo riavviare da cd, solo che il mio Eee non ha vano cd, e anche se lo avesse io non ho il cd
<cristian_c> maria75: non riesco a trovare il punto in cui affermano che si possa disattivare la compressione da sistemi linux
<cristian_c> siamo sicuri che ci sia?
<gigirock> maria75, si puo' avviare win7 da una chiavetta ma devi creare tale chiavetta con un altro win7
<maria75> si si c'è dice che è complicato ma c'è, purtroppo non ho un altro win7
<cristian_c> maria75: linux o ubuntu vengono citati solo una volta, e solo a proposito dell'esecuzione di un backup
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> magari stiamo leggendo thread diversi...
<lucavinoi> Ciao ragazzi ho un problema riguardo l'installazione di temi su Gnome 16.10. Quando vado per selezionare il tema della shell trovo un punto esclamativo con scritto: l'estensione per la shell user theme non è abilitata
<cristian_c> gnome 16.10?
<cristian_c> o ubuntu gnome 16.10?
<lucavinoi> ubuntu gnome 16.10
<krabador> lucavinoi, stiamo parlando di temi scaricati da dove ?
<lucavinoi> temi scaricati online
<krabador> lucavinoi, non te la prendere, non forniamo supporto per software e componenti al di fuori della distribuzione ufficiale
<lucavinoi> ma è come se non ci fosse proprio l'estensione
<krabador> lucavinoi, perchè non è prevista di default
<lucavinoi> ok quindi voi non potete offrirmi supporto
<cristian_c> lucavinoi: è il canale di supporto ufficiale a ubuntu
<cristian_c> lucavinoi: per software di terze parti, rivolgiti ai loro creatori
<krabador> lucavinoi, ogni ambiente grafico incluso in ubuntu, non viene completamente implementato in base a come lo rilascano i dev dell'ambiente grafico
<krabador> ma in base a come i dev ubuntu hanno necessità di implementarlo in base al target di ubuntu
<krabador> lucavinoi, per modifiche all'ambiente grafico, ed al sistema ubuntu , al di fuori del contesto ufficiale, segui la documentazione redatta dall'autore della modifica
<krabador> tenendo in considerazione, in mancanza di sufficiente esperienza col sistema, che si puo' incorrere a problemi
<maria75> come mai non riesco a collegarmi ad internet con lubunto...non riesco neppure ad aggiornare il sistema
<krabador> maria75, innanzitutto perchè lo chiami nel modo sbagliato
<krabador> successivamente ,se ti tieni per te un certo coefficiente di informazioni
<krabador> !dettagli | maria75
<ubot-it> maria75: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> come queste
<krabador> è un po' come parlare di nulla.
<sacarde> ciao
<maria75> non ho installato io Ubunto, mi sà che da sola non arrivo da nessuna parte ...
<cristian_c> maria75: hai un cavo ethernet?
<sacarde> ho installato canonical-livepatch
<cristian_c> tramite il quale temooraneamente collegarti
<sacarde> ma quando eseguo: sudo canonical-livepatch enable ...
<maria75> no prutroppo no il collegamento all'università è in wifi
<sacarde> ho: canonical-livepatch: comando non trovato
<cristian_c> maria75: e da quale pc stai scrivendo se non quello con lubuntu?
<krabador> maria75, senti, mantenendo la calma, se non vieni qui munito di dettagli richiesti
<krabador> non si puo' parlare di nulla.
<maria75> da un hp .... mentre cerco di rianimare il mio EeePC asus
<maria75> si è vero lo avevo capito che così non andavo da nessuna parte mi mancano una montagna di informazioni
<krabador> maria75, torna quando hai i dettagli della macchina per cui stai chiedendo assistenza
<krabador> !veggenti | maria75
<ubot-it> maria75: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> maria75: allora, sull'eeepc digita: sudo lshw -C network
<cristian_c> maria75: copia e incolla su pastebin il risultato del comando
<maria75> si si grazie del supporto .... oh! dove trovo pastebin cristian_c?
<krabador> !pastebin | maria75
<ubot-it> maria75: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maria75> ok! di nuovo grazie torno quando ho tutte le info
<sacarde> ho seguito: https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<sacarde> ma non mi trova "canonical-livepatch"
<krabador> sacarde, minimo 16.04
<krabador> che ubuntu server hai ?
<sacarde> si, sono su una 16.04
<sacarde> ah... server?
<krabador> si
<sacarde> non ho server
<sacarde> ah
<krabador> sacarde, Every system covered by an Ubuntu Advantage support
<krabador> contract is entitled to use the Canonical Livepatch Service
<krabador> at no additional cost, starting at our entry level UA
<krabador> Essential for $150/node/year.
<krabador> sacarde, https://pages.ubuntu.com/rs/066-EOV-335/images/20161017_LivePatching_DS_.pdf
<sacarde> il token cel'ho
<sacarde> non mi hanno chiesto se ero server
<sacarde> Personal users of Ubuntu can subscribe three machines (laptop, server or cloud) free of charge
<krabador> sacarde, leggi bene le faq
<sacarde> Canonical Live Patches work on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Servers and Desktops, on physical machines, virtual machines, and in the cloud
<krabador> sacarde, non incollare contenuto di esse
<krabador> leggi la seconda domanda della faq , per favore
<sacarde> mah
<sacarde> a me iltoken l'hanno dato gratis , non mi hanno chiesto che tipo di macchina era
<xavier71> funziona veramente?sono stufo di windows
<krabador> xavier71, prova tu stesso
<krabador> scarica una iso, fai un supporto di installazione , o dvd o usb, e lo mandi in sessione di prova
<krabador> !iso | xavier71
<ubot-it> xavier71: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | xavier71
<ubot-it> xavier71: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<xavier71> grazie lo faccio subito
<krabador> e da li, puoi se vuoi anche installare
<krabador> !installazione | xavier71
<ubot-it> xavier71: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> sacarde, la seconda faq, token o non token , è fin troppo chiara a riguardo
<krabador> sacarde, sudo snap install canonical-livepatch , e $ sudo canonical-livepatch enable [TOKEN] , per abilitare il tutto
<xavier71> grazie ragazzi a dopo......dirò comè andata
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<sacarde> krabador, ho un errore nel servizio: failed to start service canonical-livepatchd for snap canonical-livepatch - autogenerated
<krabador> haimesso il tuo token, dove indicato ?
<sacarde> si, ma dice non trova il comando:  canonical-livepatch
<krabador> "si, ma" sudo snap install canonical-livepatch , è stato mandato con che esito?
<sacarde> ha installato regolarmente
<sacarde> "sudo snap list" mi da: canonical-livepatch  v.5
<matteo2> ubuntu-it-chat
<matteo2> scusate sbaglio alt-tab :)
<fabio_cc> :)
<CristianDellaRoc> Salve a tutti vorrei chiedervi una cosa. Allora ho installato ubuntu su un hp g6 1319sl che ha due schede video una integrata e la radeon hd 7450m ma questa non viene rilevata da ubuntu... visto attraverso sudo lshw. Qualcuno sa se posso fare qualcosa a riguardo_
<CristianDellaRoc> Mi sono anche informato per i drivers ma il sito hp dice chiaramente che almeno per questo modello non ci siano drivers disponibili per ubuntu
<akis24> CristianDellaRoc: prova da bios se possibile disabilitarne una a scelta
<CristianDellaRoc> Penso se vado nel bios e dasibilito l'integrata non parta ubuntu dopo ahah
<CristianDellaRoc> Credo sia una questione di drivers che per questo particolare modello forse mancano per ubuntu? Quindi forse non c'è modo di farla riconoscere mhm
<akis24> CristianDellaRoc: mica è detto e poi a risistemare al limite basterebbe riavviare e entrare nel bios
<CristianDellaRoc> Mhmm proviamo vediamo se funziona
<CristianDellaRoc> Non c'è nessuna opzione simile che permetta di disabilitare una o l'altra scheda video nel bios di questo portatile :\
<CristianDellaRoc> Altri consigli?
<cristian_c> CristianDellaRoc: spetta
<cristian_c> CristianDellaRoc: che ubuntu?
<CristianDellaRoc> 16.10
<cristian_c> CristianDellaRoc: integrata intel?
<CristianDellaRoc> amd
<cristian_c> ahhh
<cristian_c> CristianDellaRoc: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> CristianDellaRoc: lspci -k | pastebinit
<CristianDellaRoc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23393677/
<matteo2> ciao e buona serata!
<akis24> cbarle: hai finito di entrare e uscire ?
<cristian_c> CristianDellaRoc: sono entrambe in uso.
<cristian_c> CristianDellaRoc: entrambe rilevate e in uso
<cristian_c> CristianDellaRoc: qual è il problema?
<CristianDellaRoc> Credo la risoluzione controllo se si può cambiare
<cristian_c> 'credo'?
<CristianDellaRoc> Controllo da terminale venendo da un 24'' e tornando su un 15 forse è per questo che mi è parso ma comunque sia controllo
<cristian_c> CristianDellaRoc: beh, con due gpu attive, io mi preoccuperei dei consumi e delle temperature
<CristianDellaRoc> Ok sembra tutto regolare e se tu mi garantisci che viene riconosciuta anche l'altra allora ok :D Il dubbio mi è sorto dalla diversa qualità che ho riscontrato guardando dei video su yt e da lì mi era sorto il dubbio e quando ho provato a vedere con il comando lshw se era riconosciuta non riuscivo a trovarla tra i dispositivi video per questo ho pen
<CristianDellaRoc> sato che non fosse riconosciuta.
<cristian_c> CristianDellaRoc: beh, con due gpu attive, io mi preoccuperei dei consumi e delle temperature
<cristian_c> CristianDellaRoc: manda: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<CristianDellaRoc> Mhmm si ma credo sia proprio colpa di hp che non è famosa per garantire basse temperature ma non importa. Devo solamente studiare e applicare ubuntu e non giocare o cose così
<CristianDellaRoc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23393775/
<cristian_c> CristianDellaRoc: a discolpa di hp (e io sarei l'ultimo sulla terra a dirlo), il problema è la presenza di due gpu
<cristian_c> non di hp
<nutella82> Ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di supporto riguardo a una cosa che mi sta accadendo con ubuntu gnome 16.10. Alcune volte quando avvio il computer il SO si avvia ma lo schermo rimane nero e devo per forza premere il pulsante di arresto per poi riaccenderlo.
<cbarle> Comunque a me il sistema si blocca alla avvio dopo scelta versione. Qualcuno sa dirmi come fare?
<cbarle> Mi pare ho la 15.10 o qualcosa del genere
<cristian_c> !dettagli | nutella82
<ubot-it> nutella82: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<CristianDellaRoc> cbarle e nutella credo sia meglio specificare anche le caratteristiche del pc fai lspci -k | pastebinit
<cristian_c> !veggenti | cbarle
<ubot-it> cbarle: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> cbarle: verifica l'esatta release di ubuntu in tuo possesso
<cbarle> Ho la tastiera che non risponde ai comandi
<cbarle> Ubunyu con Linux 4.2.0 generico
<cbarle> PC Sony vaio modello VPCEH1E1E
<cristian_c> CristianDellaRoc: a4 3305m?
<cbarle> dato che il sistema non di apre non riesco a dare altri dati sul mio PC purtroppo
<cristian_c> cbarle: non hai ancora spiegato quale ubuntu è in tuo possesso
<cristian_c> cbarle: se 15.10, è scaduto il supporto
<cristian_c> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<nutella82> Hp Probook 6465b
<cristian_c> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati | Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<cbarle> ubuntu con Linux 4.2.0-42 generico
<nutella82> Ubuntu Gnome 16.10
<nutella82> 4GB di Ram
<cbarle> Mi sa di si
<nutella82> Scheda video: Gallium 0.4 on AMD SUMO (DRM 2.46.0 / 4.8.0-26-generic, LLVM 3.8.1)
<cbarle> Non lo do
<cristian_c> cbarle: e allora, procurati una 16.10, meglio di 16.04
<cbarle> non lo so
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda aggiornamenti driver, ecc...
<cristian_c> nutella82: spe
<cristian_c> nutella82: ora stai scrivendo da ubuntu gnome?
<nutella82> si
<cristian_c> !download | cbarle
<ubot-it> cbarle: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<cristian_c> cbarle: mandala in sessione di prova
<cristian_c> cbarle: esattamente, dove si blocca?
<cbarle> ma dove la scarico? Che il pc non funziona
<cbarle> Ho pure fatto una foto della schermata in questione dove ve la mando?
<cristian_c> cbarle: e da dove stai chattando?
<cristian_c> !image | cbarle
<ubot-it> cbarle: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cbarle> Qualunque cosa faccio dopo il riquadro ubuntu opzioni avanzate ubunyu
<cristian_c> cbarle: pentium b940, nvidia gtx410m?
<cristian_c> con 4 gb di ram
<CristianDellaRoc> comunque vado grazie dell'aiuto cristian_c ^^
<cristian_c> cbarle: ma quindi l'avevi già installata la 15.10?
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Prime
<cbarle> ubot immagine caricata
<cbarle> http://prntscr.com/d05i2y
<cristian_c> nutella82: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cbarle> Cristian c sto chat andò da Android
<cristian_c> nutella82: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<cbarle> chattando
<cristian_c> cbarle: hai solo ubuntu sul pc?
<cbarle> si
<cristian_c> cbarle: con quale supporto hai installato il sistema?
<cbarle> ho mandato il link con l immagine della schermata che mi esce fuori
<cbarle> con lo stesso computer
<cristian_c> kernel panic
<cbarle> Ce lo ho da un annetto circa ubuntu
<cristian_c> probabilmente dovuto a driver scheda grafica
<cbarle> cioe'?
<cristian_c> cbarle: ed è successo all'improvviso?
<cristian_c> cbarle: con quale supporto hai installato il sistema?
<cbarle> si da sta mattina
<cbarle> non mi ricordo con quale supporto
<cbarle> Come posso fare x risolvere il problema?
<cbarle> E  far tornare a funzionare il pc?
<cristian_c> cbarle: hai perso il dvd di ubuntu?
<cbarle> Lo devo trovare
<cristian_c> cbarle: cerca bene, conaiderando che non hai nessun'altro pc
<cbarle> Sì lo ho perso
<cristian_c> *nessun altro
<cbarle> Non riesco a trovarlo subito cavolo
<cbarle> Da altro pc che potrei fare Cristian? X che forse ho modo di procurarmi lo con windows
<cbarle> ma non subito
<nutella82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23393931/
<cbarle> Cristian ci sei ancora?
<cbarle> Nutella cosa è questo link ?
<nutella82> tutti i miei dati del pc
<nutella82> fatto con pastebin
<cbarle> A me a cosa servono?
<nutella82> io ho scritto il mio problema e mi hanno detto di dare i dati del pc
<cbarle> Cristian mi diceva con quale dispositivo ho istallato ubuntu. La risposta è intente
<cbarle> non ho il Live cd
<cbarle> come posso fare? Ho postato prima il link con l immagine che mi da lo schermo
<nutella82> Questo è il mio problema: Ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di supporto riguardo a una cosa che mi sta accadendo con ubuntu gnome 16.10. Alcune volte quando avvio il computer il SO si avvia ma lo schermo rimane nero e devo per forza premere il pulsante di arresto per poi riaccenderlo.
<cbarle> mi posso far masterizzare da qualcuno della comunità un cd ubuntu?
<cbarle> cristian -c ci sei on Line? ?
<cbarle> Ciao. Scusate son dovuto uscire dal canale
<Toretto> Buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | Toretto
<ubot-it> Toretto: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Toretto> E possibile chiedere una mano?
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> dipende, per taglio e cucito , l'utente che se ne occupa è offline da poco
<Toretto> Ok ci provo.... In pratica ho problemi con lubuntu
<Toretto> Quando vedo dei video
<Toretto> La cpu mi va a 100
<Toretto> E crash a tutto
<krabador> !dettagli | Toretto
<ubot-it> Toretto: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> altrimenti non ne usciamo-
<Toretto> Cpu intel Pentium 4 2.4 mhz Ram 1gb scheda video Nvidia geforce 6 series 6200 agp
<Toretto> 512 mega turbocache
<krabador> manca un dettaglio fondamentale.
<Toretto> Hai ragione! Versione Lubuntu 16.04 lts
<krabador> bene, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Toretto> Solo in attimo che sta finendo di installarsi.. L'ho formattato nuovamente poiché era uscita una risoluzione anomala nel desktop
<krabador> Toretto, è un fisso che si accende per miracolo, fidati
<Toretto> Probabile.. Ahahaha.. Però windows 7 gira che è una meraviglia.. :( come mai con l'un Inti invece mi da questi prob?
<krabador> l'un Inti
<Toretto> Lubuntu*
<krabador> da problemi  persinod di comprensione ;)
<Toretto> No sono dal cellulAre xD
<Toretto> Scrittura facilitata xD
<krabador> poi Toretto, "una meraviglia" win7 con quell'hardware, sei veramente generoso col software
<krabador> Toretto, conettiti qui da questa lubuntu
<krabador> servono risultati di comandi in tempo reale .
<Toretto> Sisi sta terminando e arrivato a installazione sistema
<krabador> Toretto, e magari torna qui quando hai un'installazione  ;)
<krabador> altrimenti non parliamo di niente.
<Toretto> Certo si
<Toretto> Ok si sta riavviando ;)
<Toretto> Ma il mio hardware non va bene per Lubuntu?
<krabador> bisogna contestualizzare "va bene"
<Toretto> In effetti l'ho scelto proprio per LXDE
<krabador> il sistema con quell'hardware gira, ma win o linux, non ci puoi piu' ricavare troppo.
<krabador> Toretto, il web non è piu' come 12 anni fa, l'età della scheda grafica, tra l'altro con turbocache, con memoria condivisa
<Toretto> Kabra ti posso assicurare che con windows 7 gira benissimo
<krabador> Toretto, "ti posso assicurare" che so quello che dico.
<Toretto> Posso addirittura giocare
<Toretto> Ovviamente non lo metto in dubbio, ma sono dati di fatto erano 3 anni che usavo win7
<krabador> certo, a giochi del 2005.
<Toretto> Eh certo xD
<krabador> Toretto, quindi , nel 2016 non significa niente
<krabador> e  per favore, sudo lshw -c video | pastebinit
<krabador> dal terminale di questa ubuntu, una volta installato pastebinit -
<Toretto> Si un attimo solo kabrador
<krabador> !chi | Toretto
<ubot-it> Toretto: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Toretto> E anziano e si sta riavviando
<Toretto> XD
<krabador> Toretto, non spammare per favore
<krabador> questo canale ha il log.
<krabador> !log  | Toretto
<ubot-it> Toretto: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<toretto> Eccomi krabador
<toretto> Puoi postarmi le stringhe sono in diretta da lubuntu
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinti
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> questa, non la prima
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<toretto> sta installando i pacchetti
<toretto> Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<toretto> mi è uscito questo krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/23394741/
<krabador> toretto, sudo apt-get install nvidia-304 , oppure software-properties-gtk, finestra driver aggiuntivi, ed installi nvidia 304
<krabador> al che riavvii.
<toretto> sta installando da terminale
<krabador> toretto, se per video, intendi roba dal browser , firefox di default usa la (per ora) ultima versione ufficiale linux, di flash, che sarebbe 11.2.202.643, consideriamo che ufficialmente flash è a 23.0.0.205 , devi ricorrere o al plugin freshplayer, oppure installare chromium e pepperflashplugin-nonfree (che sarebbe il flash interno di chrome) o installare chrome.
<toretto> krabador: si intendo proprio i video dal browser... e come faccio ad installarli
<krabador> toretto, tutti non ti conviene ;)
<krabador> a domanda risposta.
<toretto> Scusami tanto ma sono novizio di linux xD
<krabador> eee fosse solo di linux :D
<toretto> quindi di conseguenze cosa devo fare ora? :D
<krabador> ehm....
<krabador> <krabador> toretto, sudo apt-get install nvidia-304 , oppure software-properties-gtk, finestra driver aggiuntivi, ed installi nvidia 304
<krabador> <krabador> al che riavvii.
<krabador> per quanto riguarda flash, ti ho esposto le soluzioni. +
<toretto> ok completato dal terminale riavvio e ritorno
<toretto> krabador: dal sito di flash player mi compaiono come versioni               11.2 per per yum; Npapi; Rpm; Apt
<toretto> qual'è la più adatta?
<krabador> stai guardando nel posto sbagliato
<krabador> delle 3 soluzioni, non hai fatto mai sapere, quale volessi fare...
<krabador> <krabador> a domanda risposta.
<toretto> ah...devo installare direttamente i plugin freshpalyer?
<krabador> tutti ?
<krabador> ma quanti ne vuoi?
<toretto> in che senso non capisco
<krabador> la soluzione è , flashplugin-installer, che installerebbe 11.2.202.643 , freshplayer , che installerebbe un software che ti farebbe usare flash PPAPI (usato in chrome) , installare chromium e pepperflashplugin-nonfree, che installerebbe sempre il flash di chrome da usare in chromium, o installare chrome
<krabador> a te la scelta
<krabador> torettoMob, toretto è online ?
<toretto> sono io krabador dallo smartphone per il riavvio del pc
<toretto> riavvio un attimo solo
<krabador> firefox usa flash NPAPI , che ufficialmente per linux è 11.2.202.643 , non usa PPAPI , se non tramite freshplayer. Chrome usa il plugin che usa chrome, e chrome ha tutto dentro e basta
<krabador> Joshua^Dunamis, ping
<toretto> krabador: cosa posso fare?
<krabador> toretto, mi dici quale soluzione ti interessa?
<krabador> tipo se vuoi usare solo firefox, è un conto, se sei già un user chrome, è un'altro
<krabador> toretto, altrimenti vendi 'sto telefono , e di fai un pc fisso nuovo ed un telefono , e fai prima
<krabador>  *e ti fai
<toretto> Ci sei krabador
<krabador> toretto, ti chiedo e non rispondi
<krabador> fin quando non mi rispondi, ci giriamo i pollici
<cristian_c> tra l'altro ha una connessione pessima
<krabador> toretto_, che cosa vuoi fare allora?
<toretto_> tornare alla risoluzione ottimale krabador
<krabador> "tornare alla risoluzione ottimale krabador" --->
<krabador> "tornare alla risoluzione ottimale krabador" ---> ?
<toretto_> si cosa ho detto di sbagliato?
<krabador> toretto_, senti, parla chiaro
<krabador> che devi fare? Installare flash?
<krabador> in che contesto?
<krabador> vuoi usare firefox?
<krabador> sei già un user chrome?
<krabador> ho riempito già il log con spiegazioni a riguardo
<krabador> "risoluzione" ha un significato sul fronte grafico.
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-29
<Jonnnnnn> Salve
<Jonnnnnn> Salve
<Jonnnnnn> ops XD
<Max_Vader> Buongiorno a tutti
<Toretto> Buongiorno Popolo linux
<ciaone> Ciao ragazzi volevo chiedervi supporto riguardo a un problema che mi capita frequentemente. Quando avvio il SO  il più delle volte questo si avvia ma la schermata video rimane competamente nera e quello che posso fare è esclusivamente riavviare prende il pulsante di accensione. Dopo il riavvio mi fa entrare nella schermata di boot e scegliendo Ubun
<ciaone> tu il sistema operativo parte e funziona tutto. Voi sapete come risolvere? Grazie
<akis24> ciaone: prova a entrare in recovery mode e poi usa l'opzione " ripara pacchetti danneggiati "  e poi ricontrolla al prossimo avvio che succede
<ciaone> scusami ma son un pò ignorante in materia. In recovery mode entro quando mi fa selezionare il boot?
<akis24> ciaone:  al boot scegli la seconda voce del  kernel per avviare
<Carlin0> ciaone, si devi scegliere opzioni avanzate
<ciaone> e poi c'è l'opzione "ripara pacchetti danneggiati"
<ciaone> ?
<cristian_c> ciaone: ciao nutella82
<nutella82> Qualcuno
<nutella82> ?
<akis24> ti serve altra compagnia nutella82 ? oppure hai un motivo per stare in supporto ?
<nutella82> Ho un problema riguardo l'avvio di ubuntu che ho citato sopra
<akis24> nutella82: ciaone hai avuto le risposte a riguardo
<cristian_c> nutella82: ma poi, hai già domandato a Cbarle ?
<cristian_c> o a barle
<nutella82> si
<nutella82> ma non ho ricevuto risposta
<akis24> <clones> Nick usato per nutella82: ciaone  andiamo male di mattina se cominci cosi .. e finisce peggio
<Sillanzio> Buongiorno, cortesemente, qualcuno sa suggerirmi la versione di ubuntu più adatta per un vecchio Acer One A110 AB? Vedo che sull'ultima distribuzione vengono raccomandati 2GB di ram ed un processore da 2 Ghz; il computer in oggetto ha esattamente la metà di tutto questo... L'unica cosa che ha di utile è un HD da 30 GB che avevo sostituito a suo tem
<Sillanzio> po... Grazie in anticipo a chi mi sa dare un aiuto su questo.
<akis24> Sillanzio: prova lubuntu che è la piu' leggera
<Sillanzio> Grazie!
<akis24> !derivate | Sillanzio
<ubot-it> Sillanzio: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<akis24> di nulla
<Sillanzio> 👍
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<PabloEsc> buonasera, ho provato a istallare audio-recorder ma appena do il comando sudo apt-get install audio-recorder mi da problemi dicendomi che non trova il pacchetto, cosa sbaglio?
<f843d0> !info audio-recorder
<ubot-it> Package audio-recorder does not exist in yakkety
<krabador> PabloEsc, se non è nel repo , è normale che ti dice cosi'
<krabador> PabloEsc, "sudo apt-get install " , non è una formula magica per qualsiasi cosa
<krabador> ma solo per quello che è presente nel repository ufficiale ubuntu
<PabloEsc> ok, io ho seguito una guida
<PabloEsc> quindi come si fa a metterlo nel repo?
<f843d0> PabloEsc: qui non si dà supporto a ciò che non riguarda la sfera ufficiale Ubuntu
<krabador> PabloEsc, non "va messo nel repo"
<krabador> PabloEsc, i repositories, sono i server da cui ubuntu prende tutto il parco software
<krabador> mantenuto ufficialmente dai dev ubuntu
<krabador> con apt-get e con il software center, installi solo cose che sono li dentro
<krabador> PabloEsc, di che ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<PabloEsc> questo lo sapevo Krabador
<PabloEsc> quindi dando sudo add-apt-repository ppa:audio-recorder/ppa
<PabloEsc> ?
<rm2016> ho fatto agg alla 16.04.1 al riavvio schermo nero con puntini rossi piantato
<krabador> PabloEsc, con quello inserisci ppa, che si aggiungono ai repo
<krabador> PabloEsc, ma se esplode, esplodono pure gli aggiornamenti
<f843d0> rm2016: aggiornamento da cosa?
<rm2016> da 14.04
<krabador> PabloEsc, in quanto i ppa, sono gestiti da terzi e spesso male
<f843d0> rm2016: eh, rischioso, soprattutto se il sistema era personalizzato con PPA, ad esempio, per restare in tema
<PabloEsc> quindi cosa mi conviene fare?
<rm2016> ma era l'avanzamento proposto dal gestore agg.ti
<krabador> PabloEsc, se poi si legge a caso su internet, senza verificare la validità 1) della guida 2) del repo 3) del pacchetto
<f843d0> rm2016: se hai salvato i dati prima di aggiornare, ti conviene reinstallare o ripristinare il sistema
<PabloEsc> ok ma devi capire che non ho esperienza in materia
<rm2016> non ho salvato
<krabador> rm2016, ok, ma la procedura di avanzamento, in presenza di customizzazioni di sistema, ha molte possibilità di non finire bene
<PabloEsc> quindi ho chiesto a voi se mi potevate dare delle delucidazioni a riguardo
<f843d0> rm2016: male, può anche saltare l'hardware per motivi inaspettati, senza indurre particolari operazioni delicate autonomamente
<krabador> PabloEsc, e le delucidazioni sono queste. Non possiamo esorcizzare cosa fa l'utente quando legge su internet al di fuori del contesto ufficiale
<PabloEsc> ma ogni volta attaccate a quelli che non ne sanno nient in materia
<f843d0> rm2016: realizza un supporto di installazione, entra in live, salva i dati e poi procedi con un metodo tra quelli suggeriti: 1) Reinstallazione 2) Ripristino installazione
<krabador> PabloEsc, per softwate esclusi dal repo ufficiale, leggi/contatta la documentazione/lo staff del software in questione
<krabador> PabloEsc, nessuno sta attaccando nessuno
<f843d0> PabloEsc: come noi dobbiamo capire, tu invece lo capisci che il pacchetto che cerchi non è nello stack ufficiale di Ubuntu?
<f843d0> PabloEsc: in tal caso, ti sei chiesto _perchè_ non è nello stack di Ubuntu?
<krabador> PabloEsc, non abbiamo la palla di vetro , e le motivazioni dei tuoi problemi sono relative a quanto ti è stato detto
<krabador> !wiki | PabloEsc
<ubot-it> PabloEsc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> !documentazione | PabloEsc
<ubot-it> PabloEsc: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<krabador> <krabador> PabloEsc, per softwate esclusi dal repo ufficiale, leggi/contatta la documentazione/lo staff del software in questione
<rm2016> per salvare i dati?
<krabador> rm2016, puoi entrare in sessione di prova, accedere alle partizioni e salvare
<krabador> !ripristino | rm2016 al che puoi poi fare il
<ubot-it> rm2016 al che puoi poi fare il: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> rm2016, hai scheda nvidia ?
<rm2016> radeon hd 6310
<krabador> rm2016, hai grub in avvio?
<rm2016> penso di si
<rm2016> con tasto shift
<krabador> rm2016, ok, allora prova a caricare un kernel precedente all'ultimo, selezionando la seconda voce dall'alto
<krabador> vedi che fa
<rm2016> come posso salvare i dati in emergenza da terminale?
<f843d0> rm2016: avvia da live e avrai il file manager, è più semplice
<puntodeb> ciao
<puntodeb> ciao
<puntodeb> su ubuntu 16.04 si possono installare i file .deb?
<alevipri> si
<alevipri> e per fortuna
<puntodeb> basta cliccarci sopra?
<alevipri> si
<puntodeb> un'altra cosa se posso
<alevipri> si apre Ubuntu Software e ti basta precere "Installa"
<alevipri> premere*
<puntodeb> se installo utorrent su ubuntu
<cristian_c> !info utorrent
<ubot-it> Package utorrent does not exist in yakkety
<puntodeb> ah vero
<puntodeb> scusa
<cristian_c> nessun problema
<puntodeb> ho messo qBittorrent
<cristian_c> !info qbittorent
<ubot-it> Package qbittorent does not exist in yakkety
<puntodeb> si si esiste
<cristian_c> !info qbitorent
<ubot-it> Package qbitorent does not exist in yakkety
<puntodeb> l'ho installato, io ho la 16.04
<cristian_c> !info qbittorrent
<ubot-it> qbittorrent (source: qbittorrent): bittorrent client based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt4 GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.6-1build1 (yakkety), package size 3553 kB, installed size 6147 kB
<puntodeb> eppure l'ho aperto ora! sembra non avere problemi!
<puntodeb> @ubot-it io ho la 16.04 non la 16.10
<puntodeb> se setto su qbittorrent le stesse cartelle nelle quali andare a salvare i file in download e le stesse cartelle nelle quali andare a salvare i file completati (2° disco di sistema) quando apro linux posso riprendere i download da dove mi ero fermato con windows, vale anche il viceversa? da linux a windows... qualcuno ha già provato questa procedura
<puntodeb> ?
<cristian_c> !chat | puntodeb
<ubot-it> puntodeb: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<puntodeb> ok
<puntodeb> grazie
<Guest4947> Mi serve un aiuto urgentissimo
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest4947> Ho installato Ubuntu in parallelo a windows, ma nel menu dove scegliere il sistema non è presente windows.
<f843d0> !dettagli | Guest4947
<ubot-it> Guest4947: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<f843d0> Ha tutta l'aria di un "solito" problema UEFI/Legacy
<krabador> Guest4947, prima di fare qualsiasi cosa, se in presenza di uefi, va a controllare in bios, se sono comparse voci ulteriori di caricamento nella sezione uefi
<krabador> nel caso tu abbia ubuntu, seleziona essa
<Guest4947> Mi potete indicare passo passo come fare
<Guest4947> Sono in ansia
<krabador> Guest4947, leggi il manuale del pc, su come entrare in bios
<krabador> Guest4947, va nella sezione uefi, e vedi come sta messa
<krabador> Guest4947, torna qui a riportare cosa c'è all'interno
<krabador> Guest4947, evita di improvvisarti sistemista, se non hai la minima idea di come risolvere problemi tecnici correlati.
<krabador> questo canale, e le risorse ufficiali ubuntu ci sono apposta , per esorcizzare il piu' possibile tali situazion i
<anonimus> salve a tutti, ho installato oggi ubuntu 14.04 lts su un acer aspire 5732z. durante l'installazione il computer è stato sempre connesso ad internet trmite cavo ethernet. l'installazione ha avuto successo poichè posso usare i programmi nativi ma ho dei problemi riguardanti i programmi che installo a parte anche se li scelgo dallo store ubuntu. per e
<anonimus> sempio gimp, anche se installato correttemente secondo il sistema, poi al lancio non parte. l'icona nella barra laterale rimane illuminata (gialla) ma poi il programma non parte....per vlc invece è leggeremente diverso poichè posso ascoltare musica ma i video no ed inoltre non mi apre alcuna interfaccia posso controllarlo solo dalla barra in alto.
<anonimus> il programma nativo di musica e video del sistema invece va che è una meraviglia. chiedo a voi essendo io un totale ignorante. grazie mille in anticipo
<Guest4947> Ok grazie sto entrando nel bios
<Guest4947> Non c'è una sezione uefi
<krabador> anonimus, apri il terminale, digita gimp, invio, e vedi cosa fa , e cosa appare
<krabador> !dettagli | Guest4947 allora elenca questi
<ubot-it> Guest4947 allora elenca questi: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<anonimus> krabador grazie dell'interesse, ti aggiorno, non succede nulla a quanto pare
<krabador> anonimus, fa un pastebin con il contenuto del terminale
<krabador> potrebbe riportarti l'errore per cui non parte.
<anonimus> scusami cosa è un pastebin?
<fabio_cc> !paste | anonimus
<ubot-it> anonimus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<anonimus> non so se ho ben capito ma dovrei fare così giusto?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/23397767/
<krabador> si, non è apparso niente dopo ?
<anonimus> esatto! zero proprio, e non capisco perchè....mi sembra un poco assurdo sinceramente, comico direi
<krabador> anonimus, hai premuto invio ?
<anonimus> si si certamente, ha fatto finta di avviare il programma, è comparsa l'icona illuminata di giallo lateralmente e basta
<krabador> anonimus, allora premi ctrl c nel terminale
<krabador> anonimus, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> invio
<krabador> anonimus, dpkg -l | grep gimp | pastebinit
<krabador> e incolli qui il link risultante
<zeta> buonasera
<zeta> ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04 non riconosce la stampante
<zeta> è una OfficeJet 3830
<fabio_cc> zeta, hp?
<zeta> si giusto
<zeta> il problema è che mi riconosce una stampante diversa
<zeta> una hp OfficeJet 2620
<krabador> ma funziona, se usata come tale'
<krabador> ?
<fabio_cc> zeta, ma stampa?
<zeta> ...ma non ha le funzionalità della 3830
<fabio_cc> zeta, cosa manca?
<zeta> ..come per esempio la stampa fronte/retro
<zeta> l'os non rileva i driver della 3830
<zeta> si stampa
<krabador> zeta, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> zeta, dpkg -l | grep hplip | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link risultante
<fabio_cc> zeta, il driver della 3830 è presente, puoi provare a cambiarlo manualmente
<fabio_cc> zeta, prima fai quello che ha detto krabador
<zeta> eh ma non lo ho trovato
<zeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23397819/
<krabador> perfetto, hp segnala che serve almeno 3.15.7
<anonimus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23397815/
<anonimus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23397815/
<anonimus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23397815/
<krabador> zeta, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/officejet/officejet_3830_series.html
<krabador> per usare questa stampante, va quindi aggiornato hplip
<fabio_cc> zeta, o alternativamente va usata una versione più recente di ubuntu
<krabador> anonimus, mkdir .gimp-2.8
<krabador> e prova a farlo partire
<zeta> ho scaricato il file adesso...
<krabador> zeta, questo purtroppo è uno degli svantaggi delle lts
<anonimus> mi dice file già esistente
<krabador> zeta, che un'ottima parte del parco software,rimane contemporaneo al periodo d'uscita
<krabador> anonimus, hai riavviato dopo l'installazione ?
<zeta> quindi dal punto divista che mi poni mi conviene una distro che non sia lts??
<anonimus> dopo questi passaggi tramite  terminale? perchè dopo l'installazione iniziale si molte volte in realtà, pensando che il computer necessitasse di aggiustare diverse cose ma nulla
<f843d0> zeta: o semplicemente, passare alla "prossima" LTS, nel tuo caso 16.04 direi
<zeta> anche certo
<krabador> zeta, praticamente hplip di 14.04 è rimasto vecchio
<krabador> zeta, e nel tuo caso va a causare problemi
<f843d0> anonimus: hai ancora il supporto di installazione? Entra in live, installa gimp e prova a lanciarlo
<krabador> successivamente , con 16.04 e 16.10 è piu' recente, e nell'ultimo caso ha l'ultimo
<f843d0> anonimus: se funziona, per qualche ragione l'installazione fisica è stata compromessa
<krabador> zeta, puoi disinstallare hplip del repository ed installare quello del sito hp
<anonimus> si non ho formattato la pendrive
<zeta> quindi con la formattazione dovrei risolvere perchè è tutto compreso
<krabador> zeta, segui tranquillamente cio' che viene detto nel sito hp a riguardo
<f843d0> anonimus: installa tramite apt-get
<krabador> zeta, se poi hai voglia di passare di versione di sistema, risolvi. A te la scelta
<zeta> ok grazie
<anonimus> va bene riproverò, se non funziona nemmeno così passerò alla versione 16 e buona notte. grazie mille davvero
<krabador> anonimus, prima di andare
<krabador> anonimus, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> anonimus, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<anonimus> fatto, ma cosa ho fatto?
<krabador> anonimus, puoi incollare qui i link pastebin ?
<anonimus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23397880/
<Carlin0> anonimus, non fare il timido so 2
<anonimus> /paste.ubuntu.com/23397872/
<anonimus> forse questo?
<Carlin0> 17:48:01<krabador> anonimus, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<anonimus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23397922/
<krabador> anonimus, sudo apt-get -y autoremove
<anonimus> comunque intatnto il computer ha lavorato ed alla fine è uscito un messaggio di errore (ttf-mscorefonts-installer) dicendo che tale errore è irreversibile. cioè il computer non riesce a scaricare file
<krabador> anonimus, riavvia,e riproba
<krabador> intanto il computer ha lavorato...
<krabador> ttf-mscorefonts-installer è correlato all'accettazione di un'eula
<anonimus> pensavo di aver accettato ogni tipo di rischiesta del programma
<krabador> anonimus, l'eula appare nel terminale
<anonimus> ah ok
<krabador> anonimus, puoi fare un pastebin con tale errore?
<anonimus> beh non è uscito su terminale ma con una finestra a parte
<krabador> che hai abbondantemente chiuso?
<anonimus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23398005/
<krabador> anonimus, chiudi la finestra
<krabador> anonimus, dpkg -l | grep ttf-mscorefonts-installer | pastebinit
<anonimus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23398013/
<krabador> anonimus, sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer | pastebinit
<anonimus> sembra essersi bloccato
<krabador> anonimus, da quanto tempo è "bloccato" ?
<anonimus> ho inserito il comando suggerito mi ha richietso la password e poi più nulla, strano
<krabador> anonimus, ctrl c
<krabador> al che  ,   sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<krabador> senza pastebinit
<krabador> fallo a mano alla fine
<anonimus> niente credo di dover chiudere il terminale...
<krabador> anonimus, hai premuto ctrl t?
<krabador> *ctrl c ?
<anonimus> si si ma non reagisce
<marcoroma> HI HOW CAN I INSTALL UBUNTU AS A LIVE FROM USB?
<f843d0> !english | marcoroma
<ubot-it> marcoroma: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<marcoroma> HO UN PC ASUS EEPC CHE NON SI AVVIA
<f843d0> !caps | marcoroma
<ubot-it> marcoroma: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<marcoroma> e vorrei metterci ubuntu per farlo partire
<marcoroma> scusate
<f843d0> !installazione | marcoroma
<ubot-it> marcoroma: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<f843d0> !usbwin | marcoroma
<ubot-it> marcoroma: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<marcoroma> posso fare il tutto da mac?
<marcoroma> con rufus?
<f843d0> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<marcoroma> grazie
<marcoroma> funziona anche se il pc di destinazione non si avvia? mi dice di selezionare dal bios l'avvio o di premere f2...
<f843d0> marcoroma: non ci occupiamo di condizioni hardware qui. Se il computer è funzionante, la chiavetta è stata preparata correttamente, il file *.iso è compatibile e passa il controllo md5, dovrebbe partire l'installer
<marcoroma> ok grazie, un' ultima domanda: ho seguito unistaller ma  mi dice di riavviare il mac ma io vorrei solo salvarlo su usb in modo da portelo mettere nel pc e fare in modo che parta automaticamente
<marcoroma> tramite avvio da usb
<f843d0> !supercazzola | marcoroma
<ubot-it> marcoroma: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU-QZ7yoyd4 - se stai parlando in questo modo, calma, rifletti sul contenuto e prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per esprimerti al meglio. Eviterai fraintendimenti che possono solo complicare la comunicazione con il canale.
<marcoroma> ok scusatemi: Allora io ho un vecchio pc sul quale vorrei installare lubuntu tramite una live usb. Da mac che uso ora ho scaricato lubuntu ed il suddetto programma per creare la live ma non sò dove salva la live che unetbootin crea
<marcoroma> Stà funzionando! grazie!!!!
<camperissimo> ciao
<camperissimo> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi please?
<antony91> buonasera, esiste una versione Skype funzionante su ubuntu 16.04?
<f843d0> antony91: si, decisamente
<Kerd> certo
<antony91> quella ufficiale non mi funziona
<f843d0> antony91: la 4.3.0.37
<Kerd> a me funge
<f843d0> !amefunge | Kerd
<ubot-it> Kerd: un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<antony91> l'ho scaricata dal sito ufficiale ma non mi compaiono gli utenti online...
<f843d0> antony91: attualmente, funziona solo con coloro che hanno una versione di Skype retrocompatibile; in poche parole, ci possono essere difficoltà
<Kerd> quindi non si può dire che a me funziona una cosa ?
<antony91> cioè? come dovrei fare? scusami non capisco
<f843d0> antony91: intanto spiega dettagliamente cosa hai fatto tu
<Kerd> non basta abilitare i repo partener e poi installarlo con apt-get ?
<antony91> ho semplicemente installato skype che ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale, la versione  per ubuntu 12.04 (multiarch) ma non mi compaiono gli utenti online
<f843d0> antony91: dettagli per favore. Quale versione hai scaricato, come hai installato
<f843d0> antony91: tar.gz, deb? Come hai installato, su su
<antony91> scusa non ricordo cosa ho combinato perchè l'ho installato qualche giorno fa... riprovo a installarlo di nuovo a vi farò sapere, grazie
<f843d0> Perfetto
<Kerd> se ha scaricato la versione per ubuntu è .deb dal sito uddiciale
<f843d0> Kerd: ci sono più strade per avere Skype, ed è importante saperlo
<Kerd> ok
<gigirock> si puo' anche aggiungere il repo apposito..con i suoi pro e i suoi contro
<f843d0> Genau
<antony91> si, ho scaricato ora la versione 4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<antony91> dopo scaricato cosa devo fare?
<gigirock> antony91, ma hai abilitato i canonical partners ?
<antony91> certo
<antony91> sono abilitati
<gigirock> e allora non c'e' bisogno di scaricare niente basta apt install skype
<antony91> e fa tutto da solo?
<gigirock> yes
<antony91> scusate cosa devo scrivere di preciso sul terminale?
<gigirock> antony91, ma adesso hai gia' skype installato ?
<gigirock> cmq antony dal terminale scrivi sudo apt install skype e poi ci dici come e' andata
<Kerd> non sudo apt-get install skype ?
<antony91> a dire la verità sul pc attualmente ho una versione di skype che ho trovato in rete, con questa riesco a chattare ma non si avviano le videochiamate. forse è per questo che se scrivo il comando che mi avete dato mi dice E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato)
<antony91> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<f843d0> Kerd: le ultime versioni "abbreviano"
<gigirock> Kerd, e' lo stesso cmq si quello va bene
<Kerd> ah ok non lo sapevo
<Kerd> meglio che sto zitto
<antony91> è una versione di skype non ufficiale quella che ho ma lo stesso non mi funzionano le videochiamate
<gigirock> antony91, allora scrivi sudo apt-get remove --purge skype
<antony91> ok
<antony91> c'è scritto che il pacchetto skype non è installato e quindi non è stato rimosso
<gigirock> antony91, allora scrivi sudo apt-get update
<antony91> si
<gigirock> antony91, si vuol dire che il comando e' andato a buon fine ?
<antony91> si vuol dire che ho messo il comando che mi avete dato, ora sta scaricando i pacchetti da come ho capito
<antony91> ora ha finito
<gigirock> antony91, allora scrivi sudo apt-get upgrade
<gigirock> se chiede conferme varie rispondi di si
<antony91> sta scaricando
<antony91> mancano circa 5 minuti per finire di scaricare
<antony91> gigirock, ha finito di fare
<gigirock> antony91, sudo apt-get install skype
<gigirock> milio99
<gigirock> errore
<antony91> perfettooo, funziona tutto, grazie mille :)
<antony91> gigirock
<gigirock> antony91, prego...adesso chiami la fidanz ?
<antony91> si quando si connette :D
<gigirock> manda un bacio da parte mia
<antony91> certo, penso proprio che ti ringrazia per la cortesia :)
<darken99> salve vorrei avere un consiglio. ho un notebook hp pavillion dv4000 con 1gb di ram . che versione mi consigliate?
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-30
<teejay_> ho finito di istallare ubuntu 16.10, non riesco a far funzionare la scheda wireless RTL8723BE, da quel che leggo nei forum è un problema noto, ma non trovo una soluzione chiara...qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?
<teejay_> quello che trovo implica istallare il pacchetto "linux-firmware" (che è già alla versione più recente) e/o modificare il file /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf, che però non esiste.
<taemon> buon giorno volevo sottoporre questo messaggio relativo al backup "Esecuzione del processo figlio "duplicity" non riuscita (File o directory non esistente)"
<taemon> sapreste indicarmi come risolvere? Grazie
<taemon> Ho iniziato male. Chiedo scusa per il paste
<giulia> hello
<sacarde> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sacarde> ho una domanda... non so se va chiesta qui
<sacarde> vorrei installare un modulo che non e' incluso nel kernel
<sacarde> qual'e' il modo migliore>
<sacarde> e piu veloce
<sacarde> vorrei evitare di ricompilare il kernel
<fabio_cc> sacarde, che modulo?
<sacarde> bochs-drm
<sacarde> in altre disto e' inluso
<fabio_cc> si, non riguarda srettamente il supporto ubuntu, puoi provare a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<sacarde> ah, ok
<fabio_cc> anche se non sono sicuro che in questo momento ci sia qualcuno che possa darti una risposta
<Ossimoro> salve a tutti
<akis24> salve Ossimoro
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Ossimoro
<ubot-it> Ossimoro: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Ossimoro> avrei una domandina da fare
<Ossimoro> :)
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | Ossimoro
<ubot-it> Ossimoro: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Ossimoro> ho collegato il portatile con il tv tramite hdmi. con il player di ubuntu (non ricordo il nome) il video lo vedo in rallenty. ho messo vlc ma se provo a metterlo a schermo intero non vedo nulla
<Ossimoro> ovvero vedo solo il desktop di ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | Ossimoro
<ubot-it> Ossimoro: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<gpe> ciao a tutti
<Ossimoro> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akis24> Ossimoro:  e che centra uefi adesso ?
<fabio_cc> Ossimoro, la frase del bot è generica, in modo da adattarsi ad ogni problema, in questo caso uefi non c'entra
<Ossimoro> era nelle istruzioni del bot. non so cos'è e mi son informato
<Ossimoro> eh ma lo so adesso :)
<fabio_cc> Ossimoro, ok
<Ossimoro> communque, la versione di ubuntu è la 16.04. il portatile è vecchiotto un acer travelmate 5730
<akis24> Ossimoro:  io non sarei cosi sicuro di quel portatile che supporti bene hdmi mi sembra vecchiotto
<Ossimoro> beh c'era l'entrata ed ho provato ad usarla
<akis24> Ossimoro:  ci mancherebbe provare non costa nulla ma il 5730 risale a circa dieci anni fa' circa e mi sa' che con hdmi recente non si combina bene immagino il tv sia un fullhd in base al tipo di segnale in uscita
<Ossimoro> hd sicuro se sia full non ne ho idea
<Ossimoro> da quello che l'ho pagato ne dubito
<akis24> Ossimoro: parliamo anche di vecchio tv ?
<Ossimoro> nono il tv ha circa un mese
<fabio_cc> Ossimoro, giusto per verificare una cosa, metti su pastebin l'output di sudo lshw -C video
<fabio_cc> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ossimoro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23401402/
<fabio_cc> Ossimoro, non hai messo sudo prima
<Ossimoro> ho copiato male il tuo comando, scusa
<Ossimoro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23401410/ ora si :)
<fabio_cc> Ossimoro, ora fai lo stesso con questo: lspci | grep -i vga
<Ossimoro> ~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<Ossimoro> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<fabio_cc> Ossimoro, strano, non esce il modello preciso. Prova con questo: sudo /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Ossimoro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23401435/
<fabio_cc> Ossimoro, la scheda video è ok ed è riconosciuta dal sistema, quasi certamente il problema è quello che ha scritto akis24
<Ossimoro> che sia datato il computer non ho dubbi. ma non capisco perchè se apro vlc normalmente lo vedo dalla tv ma se lo metto a schermo intero sparisce il vide e mi resta il desktop...
<akis24> Ossimoro: e sul pc invece lo vedi a schermo intero giusto ?
<Ossimoro> ovviamente si
<Ossimoro> solo quando attacco l'hdmi al tv fa le bizze...
<Ossimoro> forse manca qualche plugin in vlc?
<akis24> Ossimoro: sono cambiati gli standard per hdmi rispetto a una volta  e non si interfacciano correttamente  .. puoi solo fare qualche prova cambiando la risoluzione e vedere se ne becchi una che  riesca a pilotare correttamte hdmi del tv  stop
<Ossimoro> ci proverò. grazie akis24 e fabio_cc :)
<akis24> figurati
<teejay_> buon giorno, ho qui un portatile HP 255 G4 con scheda wireless RTL8723BE, ho installato ubuntu 16.10 in dual boot con win 10, il wifi non va, segnale debolissimo e non riesce a connettersi. il comando lsmod dice che il modulo rtl8723be è già presente, ma non ho un file /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf da modificare come leggo nei forum, da solo non ne vengo a capo.
<fchannel> salve
<fabio_cc> !ciao | fchannel
<ubot-it> fchannel: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fchannel> ma siete creatori di ubuntu
<fabio_cc> fchannel, questo è il canale di supporto tecnico su ubuntu della comunità italiana
<fabio_cc> teejay_, ti riferisci a https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2304607  ?
<teejay_> fabio_cc, anche di quello, si, ma non solo, saltano fuori tanti risultati riguardo quella scheda realtek, mi pare che le soluzioni girano tutte attorno al file /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf, che sul mio sistema è assente.
<fabio_cc> teejay_, quel thread che ti ho linkato è molto lungo, devi leggerlo tutto, se vedi più avanti si riferisce al file /etc/modprobe.d/50-rtl8723be.conf
<fabio_cc> teejay_, controlla se quello esiste
<fabio_cc> teejay_, in ogni caso, se non esiste, puoi sempre crearlo tu con il contenuto che viene indicato nel thread
<teejay_> fabio_cc, no, in /etc/modprobe.d c'è solo una serie di file blacklist.[qualcosa].conf e poco altro. l'unico che mi pareva potesse essere legato all'argomento è iwlwifi.conf, ma pare che non centri nulla, provo a crearlo io e vediamo che succede allora
<fabio_cc> teejay_, in ogni caso modprobe cerca i file di configurazione in quella directory, quindi puoi crearlo tu
<fabio_cc> teejay_, poi comunque vedo che il quel thread, le opzioni vengono provate passandeole direttamente a modprobe e nel caso funzioni viene poi spiegato come renderle permanenti scrivendole nel file di configurazione
<fabio_cc> teejay_, io credo che tu non abbia letto bene
<fabio_cc> mi assento
<teejay_> fabio_cc, credo anch'io, ma come dicevo c'è tanti threads sui problemi di quella scheda e ne ho letti vari, ora vedo di leggere fino in fondo quello che mi hai suggerito e vediamo dove mi porta.
<teejay_> ciao fabio_cc, per ora grazie :)
<fabio_cc> teejay_, prego
<alg> ciao, non riesco ad installare su ubuntu (14.04) delle librerie, ho come output di errore https://arin.ga/iQW77I
<f843d0> alg: il sistema ha fatto uso di PPA?
<alg> no
<f843d0> alg: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> alg: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ -lh | pastebinit
<alg> f843d0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23401757/
<f843d0> alg: sono PPA. Il gestore dei pacchetti è rimasto compromesso. Salva i dati, opera un ripristino, e per il futuro è meglio rivolgersi solo ai repo ufficiali della versione di Ubuntu installata
<f843d0> !ripristino | alg
<ubot-it> alg: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<teejay_> fabio_cc, per onor di log: ho risolto! Il thread da te indicato mi ha fatto capire quale era il problema. Dopo aver letto il post di marco-zamana1 ho optato per la soluzione chirurgica, ho aperto, spostato l'antenna da un connettore all'altro e richiuso. Funziona! Per chi non ha paura di aprire un portatile (a 2 giorni dall'acquisto) è la soluzione più veloce. Grazie ancora per avermi indirizzato. Ciao!
<fabio_cc> teejay_, mi fa piacere che tu abbia risolto, però non vanno incoraggiate questo tipo di soluzioni
<fabio_cc> teejay_, così hai invalidato la garanzia del portatile
<fabio_cc> teejay_, non c'era anche un metodo alternativo?
<teejay_> ehm, forse si, non sono andato a fondo con l'approccio software, credo bisognasse provare un certo firmware "rtlwifi_new" su cui stanno ancora lavorando e fare delle prove, ma vado di fretta, in settimana poi lavoro e non avrò tempo di metterci le mani, e la mia ragazza vuole tutto e subito :) così in un quarto d'ora ho risolto e passo a istallare tutto il resto.
<teejay_> fabio_cc, lei già si lamenta che non le ho lasciato il suo win 10 ma ho voluto mettere a tutti i costi ubuntu
<fabio_cc> teejay_, ok ma questo è off topic
<teejay_> fabio_cc, si scusa, solo per farti capire che per esigenze personali ho scelto l'approccio hardware anche se vivamente sconsigliato per ovvi motivi
<fabio_cc> teejay_, ok
<tach> salve
<tach> ho un problema con ubuntu
<f843d0> !ciao | tach
<ubot-it> tach: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> !dettagli | tach
<ubot-it> tach: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<tach> mi dai un comndo da terminale?
<tach> ubuntu 14.04
<akis24> tach: comando da terminale per far cosa ? hai detto di avere un problema ..aspettiamo di sapere quale
<tach> Intel® Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2220 @ 2.40GHz × 2
<tach> serve altro?
<fabio_cc> tach, non hai detto qual è il problema
<tach> all'accensione ubuntu è cambiato...
<tach> ci sono due icone una è floppy0
<tach> un'altra è system radice
<tach> manca lo sfondo che avevo impostato
<tach> e mancano alcune icone che avevo bloccato sulla barra
<fabio_cc> tach, manda screenshot, così non si capisce
<fabio_cc> !image | tach
<ubot-it> tach: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> tach, inoltre, cambiato dopo aver fatto cosa?
<tach> Schermata del 2016-10-30 15:36:38.png
<fabio_cc> tach, devi leggere quello che ti viene scritto
<akis24> tach: veniamo a casa tua a vederla ? oppure usi il link che ti si è indicato
<tach> http://prntscr.com/d0u5b1
<tach> ecco avevo sbagliato
<akis24> bene tach
<fabio_cc> tach, le due icone di cui parlavi prima sono le due sotto l'icona del terminale?
<tach> si
<fabio_cc> tach, non è che hai lasciato la chiavetta o il dvd di ubuntu inseriti nel pc?
<tach> niente di tutto ciò
<fabio_cc> tach, questi cambiamenti li hai avuti dopo aver fatto cosa?
<tach> in realtà non ho fatto granchè prima di aver spento il computer
<fabio_cc> tach, inoltre apri un terminale e dai il seguente comando: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fabio_cc> tach, metti tutto ciò che ottieni su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | tach
<ubot-it> tach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<denise88> ciao! ho un acer aspire one zg5. devo venderlo e voglio ripristinare le condizioni di fabbrica come faccio?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | denise88
<ubot-it> denise88: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> !chat | denise88
<ubot-it> denise88: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> denise88: e com'erano le condizioni di fabbrica?
<denise88> nel senso che dovendolo vendere dovrei cancellare tutti i dati presenti...
<denise88> non sono pratica di ubuntu
<cristian_c> denise88: bene avvi una live cancella le partizioni esistenti
<cristian_c> *cancelli
<tach> scusate come funziona patebin
<cristian_c> sull'hard disk
<fabio_cc> denise88, ma che sistema operativo c'era di fabbrica?
<fabio_cc> tach, facciamo in un altro modo
<fabio_cc> tach, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fabio_cc> tach, però se questo comando ti da errore, devi per forza fare manualmente: come si usa ti è stato appena scritto
<tach> ok
<fabio_cc> !paste | tach
<ubot-it> tach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tach> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tach> non mi ha dato errore
<cristian_c> tach: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<tach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23402668/
<tach> così?
<denise88> ubuntu
<fabio_cc> tach, hai aggiunto repository non ufficiali
<fabio_cc> tach, adesso sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> denise88, ok, segui cristian_c
<denise88> ok...
<cristian_c> denise88: ho i pricati disabilitati, scrivi in canak
<cristian_c> canale
<cristian_c> è fatto apposta per questp
<cristian_c> *questo
<fabio_cc> tach scusa, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> tach, come ho scritto prima non andava bene
<ryuujin> denise88: fa una passata con shred (o roba del genere) sui dati personali
<denise88> non ci sto capendo nulla -.-
<cristian_c> ohhh, denise88 calma
<cristian_c> denise88: puoi tranquillamente tornare su di qualche riga
<cristian_c> nel punto in cui è spiegato di avviare una sessione di prova
<akis24> denise88: usa uno dei programmi per eliminare tutto detto in parole povere "shred" cancella tutto è chiaro ?
<denise88> ok
<tach> scusa fabio devo uscire e riavviare
<angeloveltri> buon pomeriggio e buona domenica
<fabio_cc> !ciao | angeloveltri
<ubot-it> angeloveltri: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<angeloveltri> Ho appena installato Ubuntu 16.04 LTS ma vorrei attivare l’utente Root ed integrarlo in LightDM potreste darmi una mano per favore.
<fabio_cc> angeloveltri, è sconsigliato abilitare l'utente root
<fabio_cc> angeloveltri, tu per giunta vorresti fare il login grafico da root?
<tach> eccomi
<angeloveltri> io vorrei attivarlo mi prendo ogni responsabilità
<fabio_cc> !root | angeloveltri
<ubot-it> angeloveltri: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<cristian_c> tach: sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade pastebinit
<cristian_c> tach: sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<cristian_c> tach: il secondo, non il primo
<fabio_cc> angeloveltri, puoi usare gksudo per avviare singoli programmi grafici come root, e già può essere rischioso
<tach> mi dice operazione non valida
<angeloveltri> io voglio attivarlo come le ho detto
<fabio_cc> tach, il secondo, leggi per favore
<fabio_cc> !chat | angeloveltri
<ubot-it> angeloveltri: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> tach: hai mandato il secondo o primo?
<fabio_cc> angeloveltri, prova a chiedere di la
<tach> il secondo
<tach> ora mi dice questo:
<tach> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<tach> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<cristian_c> tach: sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ?
<fabio_cc> tach, dai sudo dpkg --configure -a | pastebinit
<cristian_c> tach: come ti è stato accennato prima, modificare profondamente la struttura del sistema con repository di terze parti può portare a ottime possibilità di generare danni al sistema dei pacchetti
<tach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23402764/
<tach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23402764/
<tach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23402764/
<tach> tre volte sorry
<fabio_cc> !ppa | tach
<ubot-it> tach: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<tach> cioè
<fabio_cc> tach, hai compromesso il sistema di gestione dei pacchetti apt, aggiungendo repository di terze parti
<cristian_c> tach: e pertanto in questo canale non si supporta sistemi danneggiati dal loro utilizzo
<tach> quindi?
<angeloveltri> ma io voglio attivare l’utente Root ed integrarlo in LightDM ok
<cristian_c> tach: quindi, se non sai come fare a tornare indietro
<cristian_c> !ripristino | tach
<ubot-it> tach: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<tach> quindi sono stati i pacchetti di terze parti il problema...
<fabio_cc> angeloveltri, non ti si può dare supporto in questo canale per quanto da te richiesto
<cristian_c> angeloveltri: da utenti in gruppi crei il tipo di utente che ti srr
<fabio_cc> angeloveltri, prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> angeloveltri: da utenti in gruppi crei il tipo di utente che ti serve, e in bocca al lupo per tutto
<angeloveltri> ciao
<angeloveltri> ciao
<fabio_cc> angeloveltri, saluti, poi esci
<fabio_cc> di cosa hai bisogno?
<fabio_cc> prima ti è stato risposto
<angeloveltri> vorrei attivare l’utente Root ed integrarlo in LightDM
<cristian_c> angeloveltri: ti sono state date indicazioni mirate a soddisfare la tua richiesta
<cristian_c> angeloveltri: hai altre domande?
<fabio_cc> angeloveltri, leggi qua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo#Abilitare_l.27accesso_come_utente_root
<fabio_cc> buona fortuna
<angeloveltri> grazie
<fabio_cc> angeloveltri, ovviamente, in caso di problemi, non chiedere supporto qui
<angeloveltri> dove devo chiederlo??
<cristian_c> angeloveltri: questo è io canale di supporto ubuntu
<cristian_c> angeloveltri: non diamo aupporto a questo tipo di operazioni
<cristian_c> che possono compromettere il corretto funzionamento del sistema
<fabio_cc> angeloveltri, sei stato avvisato sul rischio che comporta quello che vuoi fare
<fabio_cc> angeloveltri, e come ti ho detto prima io e poi cristian_c, non diamo supporto a questo genere di operazioni
<angeloveltri> vorrei
<fabio_cc> angeloveltri, cosa?
<cristian_c> angeloveltri: ehhhh, vorrei....
<angeloveltri>     cat-logo
<fabio_cc> angeloveltri, ?
<fabio_cc> angeloveltri, smettila di fare entra ed esci
<fabio_cc> angeloveltri, di cosa hai bisogno?
<angeloveltri>     cat-logo
<angeloveltri>     cat-logo
<angeloveltri> vorrei attivare l'utente root ed integrarlo in lightDM
<cristian_c> certi utenti, bisogna ammetterlo, hanno proprio il disco 'rotto'
<fabio_cc> già
<Woland> ciao a tutti! ce qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi nell'installazione di ubuntu?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Woland
<ubot-it> Woland: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> !installazione | Woland
<ubot-it> Woland: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Woland> ho letto la guida ma credo si sia verificato un errore
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | Woland
<ubot-it> Woland: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Woland> mi spiego meglio, quando avvio l'instllazione nella pagina in cui dovrebbe rilevare l hard disk non mi da nessuna opzione e quando provo a cliccare qualcosa mi presenta un messaggio di errore
<Woland> sto usando un xps 13 8GB di memoria, intel i5 di sesta scheda video integrata
<Woland> sto provando a installare la versione 16.04 LTD
<Woland> LTS
<fabio_cc> Woland, il messaggio di errore che dice?
<cristian_c> Woland: hai mandato ubuntu in sessione di prova?
<Woland> no ho avviato l installazione
<Woland> ma attualmente sto scrivendo da ubuntu
<cristian_c> Woland: quindi ubuntu è pre-esistente sul pc?
<Woland> no ho windows 10 se e questo che intendi
<fabio_cc> Woland, allora sei in live?
<Woland> si
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Woland: hai mandato ubuntu in sessione di prova?
<cristian_c> <Woland> no ho avviato l installazione
<fabio_cc> Woland, poco fa hai risposto n
<fabio_cc> *no
<cristian_c> Woland: mettiti d'accordo con te stesso ;)
<Woland> perdonami ahah e la prima votla
<Woland> provo a spiegarmi meglio
<fabio_cc> Woland, si può sapere cosa dice questo messaggio d'errore?
<Woland> adesso te lo scrivo
<Woland> unibiquity crashed with TypeError in partman dialog() argument of type 'NoneType' is not iterable
<Woland> questo e il titolo dell'errore
<fabio_cc> Woland, hai detto che non vede nessun disco?
<Woland> esatto
<Woland> posso mandarvi lo screen in chat_
<fabio_cc> Woland, magari
<fabio_cc> !image | Woland
<ubot-it> Woland: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> Woland, inoltre apri un terminale e dai: sudo parted -l
<fabio_cc> !pastebin | Woland
<ubot-it> Woland: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Woland> http://imgur.com/a/HY1ve
<fabio_cc> Woland, ok ora manda il risultato del comando successivo
<Woland> http://imgur.com/a/HY1ve
<Woland> ho aggiunto la foto con la schermata di errore che mi da
<fabio_cc> Woland, si perfetto
<Woland> sapete cosa può essere?
<fabio_cc> [16:59:54] <fabio_cc> Woland, inoltre apri un terminale e dai: sudo parted -l
<Woland> ho provato a cercare un po' su internet ma non ho trovato niente io
<Woland> scusami! non l avevo visto
<fabio_cc> Woland, stavo aspettando
<fabio_cc> Woland, ok
<fabio_cc> !paste | Woland
<ubot-it> Woland: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Woland> ok ci sono
<fabio_cc> Woland, serve il link
<Woland> vuoi la schermata di quello che è uscito?
<fabio_cc> Woland, o la schermata oppure usi pastebin
<Woland> l' ultima è una I maiuscola vero?
<Woland> per essere sicuro di aver digitato bene
<fabio_cc> Woland, no, l minuscola
<fabio_cc> Woland, non puoi fare copia e incolla?
<Woland> ok
<Woland> non me lo fa fare
<fabio_cc> Woland, dal terminale è ctrl maiusc c
<Woland> http://imgur.com/a/HY1ve
<fabio_cc> Woland, "elle" minuscola
<fabio_cc> Woland, evidentemente vedi la l come una i
<Woland> http://imgur.com/a/NDrbJ
<Woland> adesso è giuto
<Woland> giusto*
<fabio_cc> Woland, che versione di windows hai sul pc?
<Woland> 10
<Woland> la versone precisa non la so
<Woland> dovrei accedere su windows
<fabio_cc> Woland, hai disabilitato il fast boot?
<fabio_cc> Woland, ubuntu effettivamente non vede nessun disco
<Woland> dal bios?
<fabio_cc> Woland, si
<fabio_cc> !uefi | Woland
<ubot-it> Woland: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Woland> probabilmente no
<fabio_cc> Woland, allora probabilmente il problema è questo
<Woland> ok grazie adesso provo a farlo
<fabio_cc> Woland, leggi i link passati da ubot-it
<fabio_cc> Woland, ti servono per l'installazione
<Woland> va bene grazie
<fabio_cc> Woland, prego
<Woland> adesso provo a farlo
<fabio_cc> mi assento
<Guest6505> salve a chi posso chiedere aiuto riguardo ad un programma che non riesco ad installare su ubuntu 16.04?
<Infybofh> !chiedi | Guest6505
<ubot-it> Guest6505: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest6505> grazie
<Guest6505> non riesco ad installare apm planner oppure mission planner
<claudio24012> Ciao, sono un po' acerbo.  Ho scaricato la nuova versione 16.10 ma non so come installarla.
<Infybofh> Guest6505 che programmi sono?
<Guest6505> calibrazione e pianificazione volo per droni
<Infybofh> claudio24012 http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<claudio24012> Grazie
<claudio24012> Come mai non funziona Spotify?
<Infybofh> Guest6505 non trovo quei pacchetti nei repository ufficiali di Canonical. Purtroppo non posso aiutarti, affidati ai wiki e forum dei creatori di quei programmi, loro sicuramente sapranno aiutarti
<Guest6505> ho seguito passo passo una guida x sudo ma ad un certo punto chiede cose che non so comandi che non capisco
<Guest6505> su wiki non trovo nulla
<Infybofh> Guest6505 purtroppo questo è un canale ufficiale di aiuto su ubuntu e derivate, per problemi soliti e insoliti, ma non dei relativi programmi, soprattutto se sono di terze parti. Manda una mail ai creatori del programma chiedendo aiuto, oppure sul loro forum.
<Guest6505> ok grazie
<Infybofh> claudio24012 sii più specifico. Quale problema hai con spotify? Hai seguito la guida del wiki di ubuntu?
<claudio24012> Sono poco pratico. Ho letto la guida wiki ma non so come inserire quei valori... Ho solo scaricato il flash ma non funziona
<Infybofh> claudio24012 quale guida? Fornire link per favore.
<cristian_c> claudio24012> Ciao, sono un po' acerbo.  Ho scaricato la nuova versione 16.10 ma non so come installarla.
<cristian_c> e allora quale os stai utilizzando?
<darken99> ciao a tutti vorrei installare ubuntu su un notebook hp pavillion dv4000 con 1gb ram,
<darken99> che sistema operativo mi consigliate?
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-23
<detxm80> bunongiorno a tutti
<detxm80> scusate qualcuno mi aiuta a trovare il log del canale #ubuntu-it-chat di ieri? nell'elenco dei log non lo trovo
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, il canale -chat non dispone del log ... solo il canale di supporto ...
<detxm80> ah, ti ringrazio
<gigirock> detxm80, ma cosa cercavi ?
<detxm80> una soluzione per un problema su sql su zm
<detxm80> che ho capito cosa era ma c erano i comandi, vabbè pazienza se mi risevirà chiederò ;)
<xan_IT> ciao, ad ogni avvio dopo pochi secondi ricevo un pop up di crash 1 sola volta ma tutto sembra funzionare bene (17.10) qualche suggerimento?
<glpiana> xan_IT, guarda i dettagli e evdi che programma va in crash
<xan_IT> ho riavviato, vediamo che trovo....
<xan_IT> è gnome-shell che crasha
<xan_IT> glpiana dopo la schermata in cui dice che è gnome-shell ho fatto continua per fargli recuperare un po di info, ha caricato un po e poi si è chiuso :(
<xan> glpiana è normale?
<glpiana> xan, se non l'hai ancora fatto aggiorna il sistema
<xan> glpiana tutto aggiornato ad oggi, è un problema che ho sempre avuto anche con le versioni precedenti (ubuntu gnome prima): 1 crash dopo la login e poi funziona tutto
<xan> cercando online sembra un problema diffuso ma non trovo nessuna soluzione
<xan> mi succede su 2 macchine: una con sk video intel integrata, una con nvidia
<xan> tutto con 17.10 ultra aggiornato
<glpiana> xan, puoi provare a entrare come utente guest (ospite) e vedere se ottieni lo stesso messaggio. torno più tardi
<xan> ok provo
<dextm80> ciao a tutti c'è un modo per non far spegnere il notebook quando chiudo lo schermo su ubuntu 17.10?
<akis24> dextm80: puoi provare a vedere le impostazioni di gestione  alimentazione
<dextm80> ho guardato non c'è nessuna opzione
<Carlin0> e risparmio energetico ?
<dextm80> è tutto nella sezione ENERGIA
<Carlin0> di solito ci sono scelte tipo spegni o sospendi , ma non so come sia su gnome
<Mario7217> Sono un principiate,ho un pc asus X55cr,dopo avere istallato ubuntu mi dice wifi spento, mentre con il cavo funziona ,come faccio a trovare i drive necessari.
<[Enrico]> Mario7217: la maggior parte dei driver sono inclusi nell'installazione, in Linux non generalmente non serve installare driver, con qualche eccezione (per esempio schede video nvidia). Il tuo laptop ha un tasto per l'accensione della wireless? o unom switch fisico, un tasto funzione o qualcosa del genere. Spesso basta premere quello
<Mario7217> Ho provato,ma non si accende
<[Enrico]> Mario7217: che versione di ubuntu hai installato?
<Mario7217> Ho fatto anche aggiornamento 17.10
<[Enrico]> ok
<[Enrico]> Mario7217: la wireless funzionava prima dell'aggiornamento?
<Mario7217> No, speravo che dopo l'aggiornamento funzionasse
<[Enrico]> capito
<Carlin0> Mario7217, sei connesso via cavo ora ?
<[Enrico]> Mario7217: puoi fare il paste dell'output del comand: sudo rfkill list
<[Enrico]> !paste | Mario7217
<ubot-it> Mario7217: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<[Enrico]> Mario7217: il comando va dato nel terminale
<Mario7217> si,sono collegato col cavo
<[Enrico]> Mario7217: incolla anche l'output del comand lspci per favore
<[Enrico]> sudo -i
<[Enrico]> oops
<Carlin0> Mario7217, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Mario7217, lspci | grep -i net | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Mario7217, incolla il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<Mario7217> scusa per il ritardo ma devo chiudere per una emergenza, grazie per ora.
<dextm80> ciao ragazzi come faccio a controllare i settori di un disco su ubuntu?
<shez> buongiorno a tutti
<shez> ho ubuntu 17.10 64 bit, ho installato gufw da riga di comando quando provo a lanciare il programma ricevo questo errorre: https://pastebin.com/yixt38HK
<shez> se provo a lanciare synaptic invece ricevo questo: https://pastebin.com/9j3H1rLY
<shez> stessa cosa per Gparted: https://pastebin.com/4NLDYHb0
<shez> il problema si presenta ogni volta che provo a lanciare una applicazione che richiede i privilegi root
<shez> qualcuno sa darmi una mano?
<Mr_Pan> shez, non e' quello ... gia ieri sei passato con lo stesso problema .. ti era stato detto di lasciare perdere gufw e di reinstallare
<Mr_Pan> lo hai fatto  ?   perche' io vedo gufw ...
<Mr_Pan> shez, non potendo sapere come o cosa hai pasticciato ... reinstalla e vieni qui con un sistema pulito se si dovesse ancora presentare il problema (cosa che non credo all 99.9%)
<shez> Mr_Pan, ho reistallo questa mattina, con fortmattazione
<shez> *formattazione
<Mr_Pan> shez, pero hai subito reinstallato gufw
<shez> si anche synaptic e gparted
<shez> non dovevo farlo?
<Mr_Pan> shez, ieri ti e' stato detto chiaramente di no da f8d... aòmeno per gufw ...
<shez> per qual motivo
<shez> ?
<shez> non sapevo se il problema derivasse da un errorre durante l'avanzamento di versione
<shez> f8d.. a detto che il problema ero io a incasinare il sistema... quando io ho solo installato un programma dai repository ufficiali
<Mr_Pan> shez, la prova che devi fare e' : sistema appena instalato ... funziona ?  poi se funziona si procede con il resto altrimenti non ci troviamo ...
<shez> devo quindi reistallare?
<Mr_Pan> shez, ti ci vogliono 10 minuti se hai usb ...
<[Enrico]> dextm80: badblocks ?
<simone92> buongiorno c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi con un problema di ubuntu?
<simone92> ho scoperto questa chat oggi qualcuno gentilmente può dirmi se legge quello che scrivo?
<Mr_Pan> simone92, tu scrivi la tua domanda o il tuo problema poi se qualcuno e' in linea o vuole rispondere lo fara'
<simone92> grazie
<Mr_Pan> simone92, non aspettarti una cosa tipo domanda / risposta ... a volte si a volte no .. e' ora di pranzo e molti osno connessi ma non fisicamente al pc ..
<simone92> grazie ho capito
<Mr_Pan> prego simone92
<peppe124ub> qualcuno ha provato ubuntu mate 17.10?
<peppe124ub> la live vi si blocca con l'opzione "prova ubuntu senza installarlo"
<Carlin0> hai controllato il md5sum ?
<peppe124ub> ormai troppo tardi (sto installando)
<peppe124ub> però posso controllare ugualmente
<peppe124ub> ora ti faccio sapere
<peppe124ub> mi daresti il link dei sha256 corretti?
<peppe124ub> ho trovato gli md5sum un attimo e controllo
<peppe124ub> fatto
<peppe124ub> l'md5 è corretto, altre idee?
<Carlin0> dvd o usb ?
<peppe124ub> usb
<Carlin0> preparato con cosa ?
<peppe124ub> l'installazione sta procedendo tranquilla
<peppe124ub> Carlin0 crea immagine disco di gnome-disk-utils
<peppe124ub> mi ha sempre funzionato con tutte distro
<peppe124ub> che altro non è un GUI per:
<peppe124ub> dd isofile.iso /dev/disco
<[Enrico]> anche io uso sempre dd
<simone92> ho ubuntu 14.04, non l'avevo mai aggiornato e tutto funzionava perfettamente. Da quando ho aggiornato ho problemi a vedere i contenuti in flash
<peppe124ub> simone92 a cosa hai aggiornato
<peppe124ub> a 16.04?
<simone92> no ho fatto gli aggiornamenti esempio di chrome ecc
<peppe124ub> chrome dovrebbe avere un flash tutto suo e quindi non dovrebbero esserci problemi
<simone92> questo ho letto in tutte le discussioni in rete ma non è così
<peppe124ub> che problemi ti ritrovi allora?
<Carlin0> simone92, chrome non è software dei repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> !chat | simone92
<ubot-it> simone92: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<simone92> scusate non ci capisco molto
<peppe124ub> ok simone92 unisciti a quel canale e parliamone la
<simone92> ok
<peppe124ub> Carlin0: installazione completata senza errori
<peppe124ub> spegnimento che ho dovuto forzare
<peppe124ub> all'avvio ci sono tantissimi messaggi di errore (dmsg)
<peppe124ub> Failed to start: accounts service
<peppe124ub> modem manager
<peppe124ub> thermal daemon
<peppe124ub> un po' tutto
<LorBer13> buongiorno a tutti... credo di avere un altro problema... possiedo una grafica ibrida intel/amd, ma penso che la scheda amd non abbia i driver e che quindi non funzioni... come faccio a vedere se la sto usando e se i driver ci sono?
<peppe124ub> potresti inviare il comando
<peppe124ub> sudo lshw su pastebin
<peppe124ub> carlin0 ho risolto con mate
<peppe124ub> ho formattato la partizione su cui installo
<peppe124ub> e funziona
<peppe124ub> resta il fatto che la trial sulla live crasha
<peppe124ub> come al solito mate ha il problema che non si spegne
<peppe124ub> come da release precedente aspetta quel minuto e mezzo di timeout
<gigirock> peppe124ub, avevo letto qualcosa sulla disabilitazione di apparmour ( se si scrive cosi')
<peppe124ub> come si fa o dove posso trovare la guida
<peppe124ub> e cosè
<gigirock> https://askubuntu.com/questions/808435/ubuntu-16-04-hangs-on-shutdown no mi sbagliavo apparmor era il problema all'accensione .... cmq vedi qui peppe124ub
<peppe124ub> ho dato una spulciata
<peppe124ub> e dalle risposte si legge che si deve togliere il quiet splash, come mai?
<gigirock> peppe124ub, da quel che ricordo si toglie quiet e splash ma si aggiunge acpi=off o cose simili
<peppe124ub> acpi=off perchè
<peppe124ub> acpi non è l'hardware dei tasti di spegnimento?
<peppe124ub> intanto provo senza nulla casomai metto pure acpi=off
<gigirock> peppe124ub, dipende dall'hardware o meglio dal chipset della motherboard.... vanno caricati i giusti fw ( fimrware )
<gigirock> peppe124ub, in driver aggiuntivi cosa hai ?
<peppe124ub> ora controllo
<peppe124ub> comunque con altre distro il problema non persiste
<peppe124ub> ed anche su mate si presenta a volte si a volte no
<peppe124ub> sembra però funzionare già senza acpi=off
<peppe124ub> ma togliendo solo lo splash
<gigirock> peppe124ub, pensa che splash dovrebbe solo far apparire il logo durante il caricamento
<peppe124ub> infatti
<LorBer13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25801255/
<LorBer13> questo è il risultato di lshw
<gigirock> LorBer13, ottimo che vuoi fare adesso ?
<peppe124ub> sembra che su pci:0 rilevi l'hardware ma lo chiama generic
<LorBer13> voglio capire se funziona la scheda amd, se viene riconosciuta
<peppe124ub> driver=radeon
<peppe124ub> vuol dire che gli assegna quel driver
<peppe124ub> deve essere il DE a scegliere quale GPU usare
<peppe124ub> quiandi che ambiente usi?
<LorBer13> unity
<LorBer13> è normale che lo chiami generic?
<peppe124ub> insomma :(
<peppe124ub> non ho mai avuto dispositiv con due schede video
<peppe124ub> ma sembra che linux non se la passi molto con codesti
<LorBer13> e poi se do il comando lshw | grep vga/display me lo da come display controller
<LorBer13> spe che vi posto il log su pastebin
<peppe124ub> esatto posta il log
<LorBer13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25801301/
<peppe124ub> a notarlo li rileva entrambi
<LorBer13> non me la vede come vga
<peppe124ub> VGA è un controller non una scheda video
<peppe124ub> se in questo momento vedi scritto VGA su Intel è perchè quest'ultima funge da controller monitor
<LorBer13> che differenza c'è tra controller e scheda video?
<gigirock> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/  come al solito ubuntu.it sa tutto.... raga dovete studiare questa doc peppe124ub e LorBer13
<peppe124ub> la scheda video è il chip che elabora i dati rendendoli adatti per essere inviati come immagini ai controller
<peppe124ub> gigirock lo sapevo che ubuntu.it ha tutto
<peppe124ub> ma davo per scontato che lui avesse letto prima di veniore qua
<LorBer13> certo che ho letto però non dice granchè
<LorBer13> prime ho provato ad usarlo ma non riesco
<peppe124ub> e devi impararlo ad usarlo
<peppe124ub> se ti serve questa tecnologia
<peppe124ub> anche i driver che ti danno su windows hanno un software per commutare GPU
<LorBer13> va bene grazie per il supporto
<peppe124ub> di nulla
<peppe124ub> se qualcosa non ti fosse chiara basta che lo chiedi nello specifico e ti aiutiamo
<gigirock> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Amd
<LorBer13> anche qui ho già letto ahah ho spulciato ovunque per capire se la stessi usando
<peppe124ub> gigirock quello che tiene bloccato l'arresto di mate ho visto che è:
<peppe124ub> chiusuro di unattendend upgrades
<roby73> salve io ho un pc che dovrebbe essere vuoto...ho scaricato ubunto 16.10,si scarica e si installa ma se tolgo la chiavetta usb e riaccendo mi dice che non vede nessun disco
<akaki> ragazzi ho fatto un pasticcio con il file di configurazione delle partizioni fstab, vorrei ripristinare il tutto, come faccio?
<roby73> ho un pc con hd vuoto...ho istallato da chiavetta ubuntu.si scarica ma quando mi dice riavvia pc tolgo la chiavetta e mi dice che non ce nessun disco
<Guest88805> Salve a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire come far partire lo streaming del video di questo link https://livestream.com/accounts/23351079/events/7073618 ?
<Carlin0> roby73, la 16.10 è fuori supporto
<Carlin0> !chat | Guest88805
<ubot-it> Guest88805: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest88805> grazie
<simone92> ho ubuntu 14.04. su chromium ho problemi con flash player. "in questa pagina sono stati bloccati i seguenti plugin"
<simone92> stesso problema con firefox, opera, chrome
<simone92> qualcuno può aiutarmi o sa cosa potrei fare?
<antimo> ciao ragazzi
<antimo> scusate ma questo mirc funziona come su windows?
<antimo> cioè posso scaricare film giochi ecc...?
<shez> salve a tutti
<shez> Mr_Pan?
<shez> ho una installazione pulita, come faccio a vedere se ci sono problemi?
<shez> per quanto riguarda la richiesta password relativa alla installazione del pacchetto lingue avviene con successo.
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-24
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xanderla> salve, avrei bisogno di supporto per connessione internet
<xanderla> lavoro in una associazione onlus e da questa mattina il pc non si connette ad internet
<xanderla> inoltre, abbiamo un pc collegato in un altra sala con un archivio condiviso
<xanderla> che risulta inaccessibile al momentoi
<xanderla> fino a ieri sera nessun problema
<Carlin0> !chat | xanderla
<ubot-it> xanderla: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xanderla> !chat | Carlino0
<ubot-it> Carlino0: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xanderla> scusate, mi si era disconnesso
<xanderla> riprovo, qualcuno online può offrire aiuto per configurare rete su ubuntu 16.04?
<Carlin0> xanderla, e cosa è successo tra ieri e oggi ?
<xanderla> ho collegato ethernet per far andare la fibra
<xanderla> e sembra sia saltata la configurazione
<xanderla> infatti nei 3 uffici la connessione funziona
<xanderla> ma qui in amministrazione no
<Carlin0> non credo sia quello
<xanderla> problema ancora più grande è che non funzionando internet in questo ufficio, il front-office non può accedere alla cartella condivisa
<Carlin0> cmq se il problema riguarda 3 uffici è un problema di rete vostra e non di configurazione di ubuntu
<xanderla> ho utilizzato il pc fino a ieri a mezzanotte
<xanderla> negli altri uffici funziona senza problemi
<Carlin0> chiamate un tecnico
<xanderla> speravo di bypassare il tecnico per eventuali costi.
<xanderla> ad ogni modo grazie
<Carlin0> qui si da supporto a ubuntu non a reti di ufficio
<xanderla> per quello ho scritto qui
<xanderla> avento ubuntu come sistema operativo
<Carlin0> 11:48:56<Carlin0> cmq se il problema riguarda 3 uffici è un problema di rete vostra e non di configurazione di ubuntu
<xanderla> per quanto inesperto, sono abbastanza sicuro siano saltate alcune configurazioni. nella scheda ipv4 nella modifica di rete non credo ci siano le configurazioni esatte...
<xanderla> ribadisco che negli altri funziona, con la medesima rete
<Carlin0> sono saltate in 3 uffici contemporaneamente ? ma dai
<xanderla> no. l'unico ufficio in cui non funziona è questo!!
<xanderla> negli altri non ho alcun problema
<xanderla> tranne che nel front office per gli studenti
<Carlin0> prima erano 3 ora solo uno
<xanderla> no, le chiedo di rileggere bene
<xanderla> ho sempre scritto che negli altri funziona
<xanderla> * infatti nei 3 uffici la connessione funziona
<xanderla> se può servire, un mio collega questa mattina ha detto di aver modificato le impostazioni ipv4
<carlo> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lorenzoWe> buongiorno a tutti... posso scrivere qui per capire come montare le partizioni ntfs in scrittura? perchè attualmente sono solo in lettura
<lorenzoWe> ho letto sul forum e nelle guide ma non ci sono riuscito
<lorenzoWe> la prima volta che ho avviato ubuntu erano pure scrivibili... ma ora non lo sono più
<anima> Ciao ragazzi, ho un hp pavilion 15 del 2013 in cui ho installato ubuntu 16.04 su una partizione dell'hdd interno per poi essere aggiornato in 17.04 Il problema è che non capisco come mai l'audio di un qualsiasi file, di una pagina web, di un gioco e quant'altro sia sempre sporco. La mia impressione è che l'audio sia quasi metallico e quando alzo il
<anima>  volume intorno al 75%-80% ci sono degli sbalzi di volume con istanti in cui l'audio non è riprodotto, va per i fatti suoi insomma. Questo problema non c'è nel caso in cui collego le cuffie, non ci sono sbalzi e l'audio è perfetto. Ho seguito tante guide ma nessuna è stata utile
<glpiana> anima, in un terminale scrivi: alsamixer
<glpiana> anima, controlla che il canale PCM non sia al 100% e se così fosse, abbassalo
<anima> tutti i valori di alsamixer sono attivi e al massimo
<anima> ok fatto, l'ho abbassato al 70 ma è uguale a prima
<glpiana> anima, prova con tutti i canali. magari trovi quello che migliora la situazione
<anima> non è servito
<Mr_Pan> anima, apri il Terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit   .. invio password e invio
<Mr_Pan> poi     cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf | pastebinit     e incolla qui il link che avrai alla fine
<anima> faccio subito
<anima> non va
<anima> https://thepasteb.in/p/AnhrAkEqxWVHv
<anima> non so che fare ora
<anima> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<roberto_> ciao
<anima> Vi spiego di nuovo il mio problema, ho ubuntu su una partizione interna, va tutto benen tranne l'audio che sembra quasi metalico
<anima> cosa devo fare?
<Carlin0> anima, ma è un pc nuovo ?
<anima> no un hp del 2013
<Carlin0> hai altri sistemi operativi installati su quel pc anima ?
<anima> si ho windows 8.1
<Carlin0> e con windows tutto ok ?
<anima> si con windows nessun problema
<Carlin0> cmq anima non si può aggiornare dalla 16.04 alla 17.04 , non so come tu abbia fatto
<anima> l'ho semplicemente aggiornato
<Carlin0> con cd/dvd ?
<anima> no co una usb live
<Carlin0> ok capito ... di solito quando uno dice "aggiornato" si pensa tramite rete
<anima> allora aspe, ho installato il 16.04 dalla live e aggiornato in rete
<anima> dopo l'installazione ha chiesto automaticamente di passare a 17.04
<anima> comunque con le cuffie si sente benissimo, con le casse no
<Mr_Pan> [13:01:51] <Mr_Pan> anima, apri il Terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit   .. invio password e invio
<Mr_Pan> [13:02:31] <Mr_Pan> poi     cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf | pastebinit     e incolla qui il link che avrai alla fine
<Mr_Pan> hai fatto quello che ti avevo scritto sopra  ? ?  ?
<anima> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwlg2gOL6iK
<anima> mi esce questo
<Carlin0> anima, chiudi software center e cose simili poi riprova
<anima> https://thepasteb.in/p/X6hBowDy973C3
<anima> esce questo quando avvio la prima stringa di comando
<glpiana> anima, dai il secondo comando
<anima> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25808604/
<anima> ora?
<torpedo_smash> Buonasera, ho installato Ubntu 17.10 in modalità automatica e mi sono reso conto che non ha creato una partizione di swap. Per aggiungerla, una volta creata ho visto che devo modificare il file fstab, ma non capisco quale rigo devo cambiare. Ho già sia in nuomero della partizione sia il suo uuid
<torpedo_smash> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<torpedo_smash> questo è il contenuto di fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/25809113/
<[Enrico]> torpedo_smash: hai già uno swapfile, non ti serve una partizione di swap. è il nuovo default nelle versioni recenti di ubuntu, non ricordo da quando.
<[Enrico]> torpedo_smash: in ogni caso per aggiungere la partizione di swap, devi aggiungere la riga, non modificarne una esistente
<[Enrico]> poi ovviamente puoi togliere lo swapfile se vuoi
<torpedo_smash> [Enrico], ok grazie. Quindi cancello l'ultima riga?
<[Enrico]> torpedo_smash: per togliere lo swapfile si. Quando hai riavviato puoi rimuovere il file
<torpedo_smash> [Enrico], ok cosa devo scriverci? UUID=numero e poi?
<torpedo_smash> poi dove si trova lo swap file da cancellare?
<[Enrico]> torpedo_smash: lo swapfile è in /swapfile
<[Enrico]> torpedo_smash: questa è la mia linea di swap, la puoi usare come esempio https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/~HYA6xM4JNYLOr-eEUNE4w
<[Enrico]> (uso il paste di fedora in quanto quello di ubuntu non mi funziona :/)
<torpedo_smash> [Enrico], perfetto, grazie mille!
<matteo> torpedo_smash: rimuovi la riga, poi dai `swapoff -a` e puoi cancellarlo
<[Enrico]> torpedo_smash: figurati, ovviamente devi mettere l'
<[Enrico]> UUID della tua swap
<Lele84> Salve, è la prima volta che installo Ubuntu e sto riscontrando alcuni problemi nell'accesso a internet
<Mr_Pan> Lele84, che tipo diproblemi  ?
<Lele84> In pratica il pc è connesso via cavo a un router (configurato come bridge), il sistema riconosce la connessione via cavo e ha assegnato un indirizzo ip al Pc ma non si collega a internet. Versione Ubuntu 17.04 - Router collegato ad internet - Pc connesso al router ma senza riuscire ad accedere a internet
<Mr_Pan> Lele84, router come bridge ?   quindi hai un secondo router a valle del primo  ?
<Mr_Pan> Lele84, allora prova dal pc a pingare il router ...
<Lele84> Si esatto. Ho un router fastweb in una zona della casa e ho cablato tutto con cavo. Utilizzo questo secondo router bridge sia come ripetitore del segnale wi-fi che come multiporta
<Mr_Pan> Lele84, passa su -chat ...
<Mr_Pan> qui si da supporto solo per installazioni e simili
<Mr_Pan> Lele84, non in privato
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lele84> ok. scusate
<antimo> qualcuno che mi può aiutare ?
<glpiana> antimo, dipende dal tuo problema
<antimo> io mirc lo usavo su windows per scaircare film e giochi
<antimo> su ubuntu e la stessa cosa ?
<glpiana> antimo, leggi il topic del canale, così ti fai un'idea di dove sei
<Mr_Pan> !motd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'motd'
<antimo> non sono molto pratico vorrei sapere se si o no semplicemente :)
<glpiana> antimo, non sei pratico in cosa? devi solo leggere: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu
<glpiana> e si intende supporto alla configurazione, all'installazione, non all'uso illegale del software
<Mr_Pan> antimo ti trovi nel canale ufficiale di supporto per le installazioni di ubuntu e derivate
<antimo> ahahahahah ok ok ! si vabbe grazie mille :D
<simmaco> ho aggiornato ad ubuntu 17.10 ma appena installato non riesco più a vedere i caratteri al posto delle lettere compaiono dei quadrati vuoti
<peppe124ub> dove non riesci a vedere caratteri
<simmaco> ho aggiornato ad ubuntu 17.10 ma appena installato non riesco più a vedere i caratteri al posto delle lettere compaiono dei quadrati vuoti
<simmaco> ho aggiornato ad ubuntu 17.10 ma appena installato non riesco più a vedere i caratteri al posto delle lettere compaiono dei quadrati vuoti
<simmaco> ciao
<simmaco> cosa posso fare
<simmaco> mi serve urgentemente il computer ma cosi è inutilizzabile
<peppe124ub> si dimmi da quale versione hai aggiornato e se in vita sua aveva subito altri aggiornamenti
<dextm80> ciao ragazzi
<dextm80> qual'è il modo più veloce per vedere quali periferiche usb sono collegate?
<dextm80> su ubuntu
<[Enrico]> dextm80: da terminale lsusb
<dextm80> tnx
<serasb> Buonasera
<serasb> ho dei problemi riguardante l'installazione di ubuntu
<serasb> praticamente appena clicko su intall ubuntu
<serasb> mi esce fuori:
<Mr_Pan> !enter
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<serasb> platform MSFT0101:00 failed to claim resource 1: [mem oxfed40000-0xfed40fff]
<peppe124ub> che distribuzione stai tendando di installare?
<serasb> ed alla fine ata3.00: failed to set xfermode err mask=0x40
<serasb> ubuntu
<peppe124ub> comunque è un problema rigurdante il kernel (non riesce ad accedere a quegli indirizzi di memoria)
<peppe124ub> prova ad avviare con l'hard disk staccato
<serasb> sono su computer portatile
<peppe124ub> ok, vai nel bios e resetta tutte le impostazione (se non ti fa scomodo)
<peppe124ub> anche perchè il problema sembra essere dal bios in giù (l'hardware)
<serasb> che intendi per resettare le impostazioni?
<peppe124ub> ci sai andare nel bios?
<serasb> si
<peppe124ub> ok, dovrebbe esserci una voce per reimpostare tutte le impostazioni allo stato di fabbrica
<serasb> dopo di che?
<peppe124ub> intendo ovviamente impostazioni del bios (nulla a che fare con il sistema)
<serasb> si certo
<peppe124ub> dopo provi ad avviare?
<peppe124ub> e ci fai sapere se c'è l'errore
<serasb> in uefi non so se parte il boot
<peppe124ub> uefi non impedisce l'avvio di linux
<serasb> sono su windows 10
<peppe124ub> il problema è spesso dato dal secure-boot che è preattivato e che spesso riconosce solo windows
<peppe124ub> disattivi quello e non dovresti avere problemi
<serasb> ok allora provo
<serasb> vi faccio sapere
<serasb> rieccomi, ho fatto come hai detto, ho provato anche in modalità legacy ma non funziona mi da il solito errore
<peppe124ub> allora
<serasb> se può essere d'aiuto ti descrivo il computer
<peppe124ub> si, mi è molto d'aiuto
<serasb> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8o5K8gNoSZ
<peppe124ub> potresti provare a smontare le schede ram (se ve ne sono 2), ma su laptop è un problemuccio
<peppe124ub> aspetta che leggo il pastebin
<serasb> 8 gb ddr4 memory
<peppe124ub> immagino sia di ultima generazione e che la ram sia 4GB+4GB
<serasb> si preso quest'anno
<peppe124ub> se aspetti io cerco il datasheet completo del portatile
<serasb> e5-575g-7828
<serasb> è il modello completo
<peppe124ub> ci sono delle viti sotto per smontare il tappo della RAM?
<peppe124ub> così ne togli una e poi ne togli un'altra e vedi se funge
<serasb> tu credi sia un problema di ram?
<peppe124ub> siccome da errorore di indirizzi pensavo a qualche guasto, ma non è detto
<Nobushi> Salve, sono passato dalla versione 15.10 di Linux Ubuntu alla versione 17.10. Con la versione vecchia mia miglie riusciva a scrivere in giapponese premendo soltanto  i tasti CTRL+space, con la versione aggiornata non riesco anche se @ selezionata la lingua giapponese. Come posso risolvere= Grazie
<peppe124ub> prova a staccare una delle ram e poi l'altra e avvia in entrambi modi
<serasb> comunque vedo che c'è un blocco che si può svitare, magari provo più tardi, mi rifarò certamente vivo se ci fossero problemi
<serasb> grazie per il tuo supporto peppe
<peppe124ub> di nulla
<peppe124ub> NB, ma non è detto che ci sia io, ma sono sicuro ci saranno altre persone
<peppe124ub> Nobushi: che DE usi?
<Nobushi> cosa sarebbe DE?
<peppe124ub> il Desktop Evinronmen, quell'insieme di eseguibili e librerire che ti fornisce la grafica al sistema
<Nobushi> Gnome 3.26.1
<peppe124ub> Quello della 17.10 è Gnome
<peppe124ub> mma nella 15.10 usavi Unity, giusto?
<Nobushi> onestamente non lo so, ma so soltanto che funzionava
<peppe124ub> prova a scaricare la 16.04 LTS che oltre ad avere anche essa Unity sarà supportata fino al 2021, la 17.10 scade fra 9 mesi, quindi per esigenze speciali come la tua è buono tenere leLTS
<peppe124ub> comunque io devo assentarmi, se ci sarai appena torno continuo ad aiutarti
<Nobushi> ho installato adesso la 17.10, quindi mi consigli che per risolvere il problema bisogna installare la 16.04LTS
<peppe124ub> Nobushi si perchè hai miglior supporto per bug e roba varia
<AndreaXx> Ciao a tutti.
<peppe124ub> Bentornato
<Nobushi> ma adesso che ho la versione 17.10 posso installare sopra la 16.04LTS?
<AndreaXx> Ho un - altro - problema con Ubuntu 16.04, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<AndreaXx> Hey, @peppe123ub!
<AndreaXx> 124, ops!
<peppe124ub> AndreaXx: dimmi il problema
<peppe124ub> Nobushi: no, devi reinstallare da ZERO
<peppe124ub> Nobushi: ti consigio di provare questa funzione in live prima di fare un'installazione invana
<AndreaXx> Sto provando ad installare un tema per Ubuntu 16.04, ma l'installazione non va a buon fine. Ho provato più volte, ma nulla.
<Nobushi> la 17.10 e' installata in un HD e nell'altro ho windows. Se installo la 16.04 da zero posso compromettere windows?
<peppe124ub> AndreaXx: che tema è?
<AndreaXx> E' il tema POP di System76.
<AndreaXx> Qual è il problema, @Nobushi?
<peppe124ub> a cosa si applica il tema? Grub, Ambiente desktop...
<AndreaXx> Desktop.
<peppe124ub> il problema di Nobushi è che non riesce ad usare la tastiera in giapponese
<Nobushi> sono passato dalla versione 15.10 alla versione 17.10. Mentre con quella di prima riuscivo a scrivere con i caratteri giapponesi con questa versione mi è impossibile, quindi come suggerito da peppe dovrei reinstallare da zero la versione 16.04LTS
<AndreaXx> Va a sostituire il tema "Ambiance" predefinito.
<peppe124ub> in che modo tenti di installarlo il tema?
<AndreaXx> Ho provato ad installare il tema aggiungendo dei PPA esterni e successivamente installandolo tramite apt-get, ma nulla. Mi notifica sempre che vi sono delle dipendenze non soddisfatte.
<Nobushi> Vorrei evitare un' altra installazione, se è possibile
<peppe124ub> AndreaXx cerca di risalire al ppa via browser scarica il pacchetto deb a mano e lo installi
<AndreaXx> Se vuoi passare ad Ubuntu 16.04 l'unica soluzione è quella di creare una Live DVD/USB ed installarlo tramite la stessa.
<peppe124ub> Nobushi aspetta che cerco più dettagli sulla questione
<Nobushi> ok, grazie
<peppe124ub> ho cercato nelle impostazioni del mio pc (avendo pure Gnome)
<peppe124ub> sembra che si debbano installare pacchetti a parte
<AndreaXx> Come faccio ad installare I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<AndreaXx>  pop-gtk-theme : Dipende: gnome-themes-standard (>= 3.18.9) ma non sta per essere installato
<AndreaXx> Come faccio ad installare gnome-themes-standard?
<peppe124ub> domanda: usi più il giapponese o l'italiano?
<Nobushi> peppe124ub se installo la versione 16.04 nell' hd dove è installato ubuntu, posso compromettere windows installato nell' altro hd?
<AndreaXx> Come non detto, ho risolto.
<peppe124ub> AndreaXx quella dipendenza non viene soddisfatta perchè probabilemente gnome 3.26 ha cambiato molti ingranaggi
<Nobushi> ho due user, il mio in italiano e quello di mia moglie in giapponese
<peppe124ub> Nobushi no, se windows non lo tocchi non gli succede nulla
<AndreaXx> @Nobushi hai un Dual Boot Windows/Ubuntu?
<Nobushi> si
<Nobushi> ubuntu lo vuole reinstallato mia moglie :-). Si è affezionata a Linux :-D
<AndreaXx> Installa GParted (sudo apt-get install gparted), cancella le vecchie partizioni di Ubuntu ed effettua una nuova installazione. A questo punto ti chiederà se vuoi creare un nuovo Dual Boot WIndows/Ubuntu.
<peppe124ub> a che installi installa in giapponese
<AndreaXx> In ogni caso ti ricordo che effettuare il passaggio ad una nuova versione di Ubuntu tramite aggiornamento è altamente sconsigliato, è sempre meglio effettuare un'installazione pulita del sistema operativo.
<peppe124ub> AndreaXx mi dai il link del tema, o il repo
<peppe124ub> esatto, file nuovi sono meglio di file aggiornati
<peppe124ub> le impostazioni di una vecchia distro potrebbero malfunzionare con la nuova
<Nobushi> ok, se ho capito bene: Con GParted cancello la partizione di Linux e poi reinstallo la versione 16.04? Durante l'installazione mi chiederà se vorrò fare il dual boot?
<AndreaXx> goo.gl/PpWx95, @peppe124ub!
<AndreaXx> Ho installato gnome-themes-standard, ma continua a notificarmi che ci sono dei pacchetti danneggiati o bloccati.
<AndreaXx> In passato ho installato più volte questo tema su Ubuntu 16.04 senza problema alcuno, quindi non riesco proprio a venirne a capo.
<Nobushi> se inserisco il cd live posso fare la formattazione e la nuova installazione della 16.04 senza gparted?
<AndreaXx> @Nobushi GParted è già presente all'interno della Live DVD/USB.
<AndreaXx> In ogni caso se non elimini la vecchia partizione contenente Ubuntu previo l'ausilio di GParted, ci penserà il nuovo sistema operativo.
<Nobushi> ma mi conviene formattare e installare ubuntu oppure entrare con il live e con Gparted formattare la partizione di windows?
<AndreaXx> Con GParted hai più controllo.
<AndreaXx> Io personalmente utilizzo GParted quando devo partizionare l'HDD, poi ad ognuno il suo.
<Nobushi> ho capito. Grazie per l'aiuto
<AndreaXx> Figurati.
<AndreaXx> Hai bisogno di altro?
<Nobushi> tutto ok, poi se durante l'installazione dovessi avere problemi mi farò sentire ;-)
<peppe124ub> AndreaXx: i comandi della guida vengono eseguiti correttamente
<peppe124ub> tu riscontri problemi?
<peppe124ub> installi poi gnome-tweak-tool cambi tema ed è fatto ( a me funziona )
<Mr_Pan> !funziona | peppe124ub
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'funziona'
<AndreaXx> "Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati o bloccati".
<AndreaXx> gnome-themes-standard l'ho installato, ma non funziona.
<AndreaXx> Premetto che sul PC vi è un installazione pulita di Ubuntu 16.04, quindi non riesco proprio a capire di quali pacchetti danneggiati parli.
<peppe124ub> sudo apt install gnome-themes-standard --reinstall e poi riesegui quei comandi
<AndreaXx> Ho provato a rimuoverlo, ad installarlo nuovamente e a riconfigurarlo ma nulla.
<AndreaXx> "gnome-themes-standard (>= 3.18.9) ma la versione 3.18.0-2ubuntu1 sta per essere installata".
<AndreaXx> "E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati."
<peppe124ub> neanche con il comando --reinstall non funge?
<Carlin0> AndreaXx, peppe124ub qui non si da supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<peppe124ub> si, ma il pacchetto bloccato è official
<Carlin0> ma ha aggiunto un ppa seguendo quella guida ed ha incasinato
<AndreaXx> Sono riuscito ad installare il tema, era il PPA che non era aggiornato.
<peppe124ub> adesso tutto apposto?
<AndreaXx> Sì, come ho detto nel mio precedente messaggio era il PPA non aggiornato a dare problemi. Inserendone un altro fortunatamente sono riuscito ad installare il tema senza problemi.
<AndreaXx> Grazie comunque, @peppe124ub!
<Carlin0> !ppa | peppe124ub
<ubot-it> peppe124ub: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<AndreaXx> @peppe124ub ha soltanto cercato di darmi una mano, Carlin0.
<peppe124ub> ok, ma se uno li usa vuol dire che non può avere supporto neanche sulle cose ufficiali?
<Carlin0> peppe124ub, tu l'hai aiutato ad installare da sorgenti software non ufficiali
<peppe124ub> AndreaXx comunque ti ricordo, data la rigorosità del regolamento, se hai roba da PPA esterno la prossima volta unisciti ad #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> AndreaXx, potevate spostarvi in chat
<Carlin0> ecco
<AndreaXx> Lo farò senz'altro, @peppe124ub.
<peppe124ub> quindi se hai altri problemi con altra roba di terze parti puoi unirti anche ora
<giogiogio33e3e> ciao
<giogiogio33e3e> perchè quando scarico ubuntu non mi da il file iso ?
<aiutoooo> help ?
<aiutoooo> aiuto ?
<aiutoooo> qualcuno mi spiega dove è l'iso nel file zip che scarico
<ginu> Cosa stai cercando di scaricare?
<aiutoooo> ubuntu
<aiutoooo> io faccio download
<aiutoooo> mi scarica un file zip
<ginu> Che versione ti serve che architettura etc..
<aiutoooo> 17.10
<ginu> 64 bit?
<aiutoooo> si
<ginu> aspe
<ginu> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/artful-desktop-amd64.iso
<ginu> Scarica da quel link
<aiutoooo> è sempre un file zip, è normale =
<aiutoooo> ?
<lore65> Salve a tutti, entro qui per chiedervi aiuto.
<lore65> Non riesco ad aprire Nautilus da root con Ubuntu 17.10
<kilf> buona sera a tutti
<ginu> Boh a me scarica na iso
<ginu> usa gksudo per aprire nautilus come root
<aiutoooo> serve qualcosa per riconoscere un file iso ?
<aiutoooo> che divinità devo insultare per far funzionare questa diavoleria
<ginu> LOL
<ginu> Dovrebbe avere l'estensione .iso
<lore65> @ginu gksudo non funziona, mi dà errore
<ginu> che errore? non lo trova? forse non è installato
<ginu> prova anche gksu
<lore65> "impossibile copiare il file Xauthorization dall'utente
<ginu> aiuto controlla l'md5sum del file scaricato.. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/MD5SUMS
<lore65> credo sia un problema con Wayland
<aiutoooo> 5eb0631f28384665b57bceffe69c29b0 *artful-desktop-amd64.iso
<aiutoooo> mi dice questo
<ginu> Bo..Mai visto, ora cerco
<utente> aiutoooo, verifica sulla pagina web dalla quale hai scaricato la iso se in checksum corrisponde.
<aiutoooo> utente non ci capisco molto, quindi non ho capito che devo fare :)
<utente> aiutoooo, mmmm forse sei troppo agli inizi per avere l'aiuto necessario da un canale IRC. rivolgiti al piu vicino LUG per avere assistenza.
<kilf> ho un problema, ho da poco installato Ubuntu 16.04 LTS e non riesco ad avviare gli aggiornamenti, e in alto vicino l'orologio c'è il simbolo del divieto
<aiutoooo> ce credo che sto agli inizi
<aiutoooo> non riesco a scaricare il file iso
<gigirock> kilf, come sei collegato ?
<kilf> ethernet
<gigirock> ma ci parli dal computer con ubuntu ?
<kilf> certo
<gigirock> da poco cosa significa kilf
<ginu> aiutooo leggi qua https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<utente> aiutoooo, trova un LUG nelle tue vicinanze e vacci di persona, credo tu abbia bisogno di affiancamento gomito a gomito con quancuno dal vivo, non su irc.
<aiutoooo> niente mi da le stesse cartelle di merda
<kilf> 3giorni
<aiutoooo> cosa è un lug ?
<utente> aiutoooo, ma quanti anni hai?
<aiutoooo> 2'
<aiutoooo> 20
<utente> Linux User Group
<gigirock> kilf, ma l'aggiornamento ha mai funzionato in questi 3 gg ?
<aiutoooo> sarebbe urgente
<ginu> Ma no, ma basta il forum di ubuntu
<utente> mmm... mi spiace ma non parlo con gente con meno della meta dei miei anni, troppo immaturi. ciao.
<ginu> al massimo
<kilf> no da quando ho terminato l'installazione è comparso il divieto
<gigirock> aiutoooo, 6 vuoi vero aiuto devi collaborare
<aiutoooo> eh collaboro
<ginu> kilf vai sul forum di ubuntu apri a
<aiutoooo> sto facendo tutto qello che mi dite di fare
<ginu> una discussione
<ginu> e posta apt-get update
<gigirock> kilf , allora con ctrl alt t apri un terminale dai
<kilf> ok
<aiutoooo> quindi =
<aiutoooo> ?
<kilf> sn sul terminale
<gigirock> kilf scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<ginu> leggila pagina wiki ull md5sum aiutooo
<gigirock> raga chi mi banna ginu ?
<ginu> pecche?
<kilf> https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh15ERkJkjhm
<kilf> visto??
<gigirock> kilf, un attimo
<ginu> prova a reconfigurare libwebkit con dpkg
<kilf> e come si fa?
<aiutoooo> Fare clic con il tasto destro sul file .iso e selezionare l'opzione Invia a → winMD5Sum
<aiutoooo> non posso fare questa cosa
<aiutoooo> perchè non ho l'immagine
<aiutoooo> cioè il file.iso
<gigirock> sudo apt install -f kilf
<gigirock> aiutoooo, e noi cosa ci possiamo fare ? scarica sta iso
<kilf> da esattamente lo stesso errore
<aiutoooo> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<aiutoooo> è mezz'ora che provo
<aiutoooo> forse è proprio quello il problema
<ginu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37-gtk2
<aiutoooo> sto provando sul sito ufficiale
<gigirock> kilf sudo dpkg-reconfigure libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37-gtk2
<kilf> dice.../usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37-gtk2 è rovinato o non completamente installato
<gigirock> kilf sudo apt install --reinstall libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37-gtk2
<kilf> dice.....Il pacchetto libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37-gtk2 deve essere reinstallato, ma non è possibile trovarne un archivio
<gigirock> kilf, ma sudo apt update va a buon fine ?
<kilf> ci sto provando...sembra di si
<kilf> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE1D33Jm2tV
<gigirock> prova adesso sudo apt upgrade
<gigirock> prova adesso sudo apt upgrade kilf
<kilf> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvEpyG12nfl
<kilf> se do questo comando......apt-get -f install
<kilf> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwlgL9JVKIK
<ginu> devi darlo con sudo
<gigirock> ginu, scrivi il nome a cui e' rivolto il messaggio
<ginu> Sorry
<ginu> era per klif..Devi darlo con sudo
<gigirock> !tab | ginu
<ubot-it> ginu: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<kilf> ok, da dove riprendo quindi??
<gigirock> kilf quindi sudo apt -f install ti da quell'errore ?
<ginu> Ok
<kilf> sta scaricando...
<Guest15976> ciao ragazzi
<Guest15976> a cosa serve questo canale?
<gigirock> Guest15976, datti un nome dai
<Guest15976> scusa sono nuovo
<gigirock> Guest15976, ad aiutare chi ha problemi con ubuntu
<Guest15976> fantastico!
<gigirock> Guest15976, scrivi /nick nomechevuoi
<kilf> https://thepasteb.in/p/KOh85V3128vTJ
<radax> grazie mille
<kilf> dovrei aver risolto?? il divieto è andato via senza neanche riavviare
<radax> sapete per caso come installare i toll di kali senza creare danni?
<ginu> Si sei a posto kilf
<gigirock> kilf, adesso un bel sudo reboot e al riavvio sarai pulito
<ginu> hai pero 89 aggiornamenti che puoi fare con sudo apt-get dist-update kilf
<ginu> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade kilf scusa
<gigirock> radax, installa kali
<radax> non si possono mettere i tool?
<gigirock> radax, kali ha delle impostazioni particolari per far funzionare a dovere quei tools, perche' perdere tempo a modificare ubuntu per farla diventare kali quando kali gia' esiste ?
<kilf> ginu: grazie
<gigirock> radax, poi nel 2017 si possono fare 3plo boot
<kilf> gigirock: grazie
<gigirock> prima di usare kali per giocare a mr robot bisogna almeno sapere cosa si ha a disposizione
<gigirock> kilf, ur welcome
<radax> ma dai ahahah
<radax> mi piaceva l'idea di mettere wireshark ecc. su ubuntu
<gigirock> !info wireshark
<ubot-it> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - meta-package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2+ga16e22e-1 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 57 kB
<gigirock> radax sudo apt install wireshark e 6 a posto ?
<radax> !info wireshark
<ubot-it> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - meta-package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2+ga16e22e-1 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 57 kB
<radax> che figata
<gigirock> radax, veramente scarichi la iso di kali la metti nel grub e poi avvii dal boot della iso , cosi' quando chiudi non rimane traccia , mr robot fa cosi'
<radax> mr robot ahah
<radax> grazie comunque
<radax> e se faccio tutto da live?
<gigirock> e' quanto ti ho detto sopra radax
<radax> grande ho capite
<radax> studio nella facoltà di ingegneria
<radax> però ho fretta
<gigirock> e via
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-25
<AndreaXx> Ciao a tutti.
<kilf> buon dì
<kilf> ragazzi dove posso trovare una lista dei comandi del terminale?? vorrei imparare ad usarlo----da dove e come inizio=?  consiglio!!
<Carlin0> !comandi | kilf
<ubot-it> kilf: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<kilf> grz a tt
<vincenzoml> ciao a tutti; su gnome shell in ubuntu 17.10 non vedo i menu delle applicazioni kde. Mi ricordo di aver già visto questo bug ai tempi dell'introduzione di unity, c'entra coi global menus. Vi capita? Sapete come si risolve?
<gigirock> vincenzoml, scusa ma tu hai gnome shell e vuoi vedere le applicazioni kde ?
<vincenzoml> come tutti quelli che usano kile oppure kdenlive, ci mancherebbe altro
<vincenzoml> è una cosa normalissima!
<vincenzoml> ho comunque appena notato che anche nel terminale di gnome il menu è nella finestra
<gigirock> !info kile
<ubot-it> kile (source: kile): KDE Integrated LaTeX Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:2.1.3-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1469 kB, installed size 5215 kB
<vincenzoml> invece dovrebbe essere sopra, o come dovrebbe funzionare?
<vincenzoml> cioè, non è che per caso i menu ora con 17.10 sono tornati nelle rispettive finestre, ma c'è qualcosa di rotto per cui quelle di kde cercano ancora di installare i menu nella barra in alto?
<gigirock> allora vincenzoml tu apri una k applicazione e non ha il suo menu' contestuale ?
<vincenzoml> gigirock: esatto, ha solo un menu con "esci"
<vincenzoml> gigirock: una domanda, il tuo gnome-terminal (se usi 17.10) dove ha la barra dei menu? In alto, o nella sua finestra?
<gigirock> vincenzoml, al momento sono su win7 ma cmq uso unity di solito
<vincenzoml> capisco
<vincenzoml> in effetti posso prima di tutto provare con l'utente guest
<vincenzoml> e poi con unity
<gigirock> vincenzoml, ma tu hai gia' installato definitivamente la 17.10 ?
<vincenzoml> non c'è più l'utente guest
<vincenzoml> gigirock: si
<gigirock> ok
<gigirock> vincenzoml, chiaramente sudo apt update e upgrade sono gia' stati eseguiti vero ?
<vincenzoml> si
<vincenzoml> ora ho notato una cosa
<vincenzoml> il terminale di gnome ha due menu diversi, uno nella barra della finestra, e uno in alto
<vincenzoml> quindi mi è venuto il dubbio che l'intenzione in effetti sia quella di avere i menu nella finestra. Ho allora disinstallato "appmenu-qt" e adesso le applicazioni kde hanno i menu nella finestra. Non so se è la cosa giusta e magari nell'aggiornamento quel pacchetto doveva essere rimosso.
<vincenzoml> (mi scuso per l'assenza nel mentre ma mi era crashato tutto per via di una tastiera usb farlocchissima)
<vincenzoml> Hmm non tutto mi funziona. Non c'è verso di vedere i menu di kdenlive.
<vincenzoml> Da un altro utente ora sono nella finestra. Dovrò cancellare la configurazione di kde, speriamo che basti.
<gigirock> vincenzoml, io se un app comincia con la k non la installo nemmeno per evitarmi questi problemi.... kde e' un sistema gnome e' un altro
<vincenzoml> gigirock: bello sarebbe, e piacerebbe anche a me, ma purtroppo il mondo del software libero è già scarso in certi aspetti, come la produzione video hobbistica, se ci mettiamo anche a schifare kdenlive...
<vincenzoml> gigirock: se usi anche windows magari te la cavi così...
<vincenzoml> grazie mille comunque in privato mi hai indicato un forum post che mi ha risolto. Per chi legge magari il log in futuro, ho premuto due volte ctrl+m in kdenlive, la prima mi ha chiesto se volevo nascondere la barra dei menu, la seconda è riapparsa
<gigirock> vincenzoml, non skifo nulla ...... ( nota la k ) , io per i video uso project x che e' una app java , cosi' ha problemi in generale e non solo con il de..... ahahahahah
<vincenzoml> mi viene male il solo pensiero :) ma è buono? In kdenlive apprezzo principalmente gli effetti video frei0r, con keyframe e tutto
<vincenzoml> ma comunque è scomoda l'interfaccia, davvero tanto scomoda e brutta
<gigirock> vincenzoml, la mia attivita' sui video si limita al taglio delle pubblicita' e al max la sfocatura di qualche cosa che non puo' essere mostrata
<vincenzoml> non voglio indagare oltre :)
<gigirock> vincenzoml, adesso e' di moda openshot
<gigirock> !info openshot
<ubot-it> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1.2 (xenial), package size 17088 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<vincenzoml> l'ho provato ma c'erano cose che non riuscivo a fare, e forse non si possono fare, tipo modificare i parametri degli effetti con i keyframe, però potrei riprovarlo, l'interfaccia era meglio in effetti
<GioV> Tempo fa con l'intento di installare un nuovo sistema operativo ho limitato a 60GB su 500GB la mia attuale partizione di ubuntu , tuttavia ci ho ripensato e voglio riportarla alla sua dimensione di 500GB
<GioV> Però con Gparted poiché la partizione è attualmente in uso non posso modificarla
<GioV> L'ultima volta lo feci dalla versione di prova di ubuntu , però non carica più il dvd , schermata nera per uno o due minuti e si avvia normalmente
<marcy> la sposa cadavere
<gigirock_> Marcy
<Nobushi> salve, sto per formattare la partizione di un HD dove e gia installato linux, con GParted ci sono diverse opzioni di formattazione, quale devo usare
<Nobushi> attualmente e in ext4
<Carlin0> Nobushi, cosa ci devi fare con quella partizione  ?
<Nobushi> come avevamo gia parlato ieri ho installato la versione 17.10 ma purtroppo non mi permette discrivere in giapponese, quindi devo formattare la partizione e installare la versione 16.04.3 LTS
<Carlin0> se  devi reinstallare ubuntu ext4
<Nobushi> https://imgur.com/a/FEvC6
<Nobushi> ma sda2 e sda5 li lascio come sono
<Carlin0> si
<Nobushi> ok, grazie
<Nobushi> con un altro pc con windows provo ad entrare in chat ma non mi appare la schermata della chat, come mai
<peppe124ub> spiegati meglio, nella chat ci vai online o usi un software IRC
<Carlin0> che ne so di windows
<Nobushi> on line
<peppe124ub> non ti appare la schemata della chat... cosa ti appare invece?
<Nobushi> bianco
<Carlin0> !winodws | Nobushi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winodws'
<Carlin0> !windows | Nobushi
<ubot-it> Nobushi: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Nobushi> ok, lasciamo perdere, uso il cd di live
<peppe124ub> nobushi unisciti a #windows_123provv cliccandoci sopra
<peppe124ub> quell'altro è inglese ed è intasato da 600 utenti
<Nobushi> https://imgur.com/a/m76HQ
<Nobushi> adesso posso avviare l installazione
<peppe124ub> si
<Nobushi> ok, grazie
<Nobushi> durante l installazione mi sono fermato a questo passaggio perche non so cosa scegliere. il mio pc funziona con il dual boot di windows e ubuntu
<Nobushi> https://imgur.com/a/M6quL
<Nobushi> devo modificare qualcosa
<Mr_Pan> Nobushi, devi selezionare almeno una root /
<Mr_Pan> da quello che vedo direi su sda   dove hai anche la swap ..
<Mr_Pan> sdc non si legge
<Mr_Pan> sdb contiene windows 8
<Nobushi> ok, quindi sul menu a tendina cosa devo selezionare
<Mr_Pan> Nobushi, mi dici  cosa contiene sdc
<Nobushi> e un disco di backup, a me interessa che venga installato su sda dove cera il vecchio linux ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> Nobushi, seleyiona sda1    e scegli ext4  monta come /
<Mr_Pan> e seleziona formatta
<Nobushi> cosi va bene
<Nobushi> https://imgur.com/a/HVjdj
<Mr_Pan> Nobushi, devi cliccarci sopra ... selezionare ext4    montare come /    formatta si
<Nobushi> cosi
<Nobushi> https://imgur.com/a/Sj4Yr
<Mr_Pan> Nobushi, si ma devi selezionare Formattare
<Mr_Pan> poi seleziona sda5 e seleziona punto di mount swap
<Nobushi> ok, e selezionato. Un ultima domanda, sotto nel menu a tendina Device per linstallazione del boot loader cosa devo scegliere
<Nobushi> https://imgur.com/a/yy8jm
<Carlin0> sda senza numero
<Nobushi> cosi va bene, posso iniziare con l installazione?
<Nobushi> https://imgur.com/a/zVQCj
<Carlin0> Nobushi, non hai uefi vero ?
<Carlin0> Nobushi, il grub in sda senza numero
<Nobushi> credo che sia disabilitato, anche perche gia usavo il dual boot
<Carlin0> devi metterlo li
<Carlin0> clicca sul menù a tendina
<Nobushi> cosi e corretto?
<Nobushi> https://imgur.com/a/pu6N6
<Carlin0> si fai installa
<Mr_Pan> aspetta manca swap ...
<Nobushi> posso procedere?
<Mr_Pan> procedi
<Nobushi> ok, cosi non compromette il dual boot, giusto?
<Nobushi> ok, grazie. Procedo
<Nobushi> Tutto ok, grazie a tutti. Siete fantastici
<Mr_Pan> Nobushi, ottimo
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-26
<groot> ciao a tutti....io ho lubuntu 17.10 e ho un problema...il pc non si spegne subito...
<glpiana> groot, intendi che impiega molto tempo a spegnersi?
<groot> si..
<glpiana> groot, dopo quanto si spegne?
<groot> sta anche 5-7 minuti..prima si spegneva subito
<glpiana> groot, ok, vediamo di capirne il motivo.
<glpiana> groot, quando l'hai spento l'ultima volta?
<groot> ieri...
<glpiana> groot, apri un terminale, ti faccio dare un paio di comandi
<groot> fa cosi da quando è uscita la versione nuova
<groot> ti anticipo che non sono molto esperto in computer..
<glpiana> groot, scrivi: cat /var/log/syslog | grep 'Oct 25'
<glpiana> groot, dimmi se ti da output
<groot> non mi da nulla
<glpiana> ok, scrivi cat /var/log/syslog.1 | grep 'Oct 25'
<groot> mi sono comparse delle scritte
<glpiana> groot, ok, scrivi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<groot> ha finito l'installazione
<glpiana> groot, ora scrivi: cat /var/log/syslog.1 | grep 'Oct 25' | pastebinit
<glpiana> groot, copia qui il link che ottieni
<groot> http: //paste.ubuntu.com/25821927/
<glpiana> groot, ls /etc/cron.hourly/ | pastebinit
<groot> dove lo devo scrivere
<glpiana> groot, nel terminale
<groot> mi compare questa scritta: Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<glpiana> groot, ok, sciriv: sudo crontab -l | pastebinit
<glpiana> *scrivi
<groot> mi compare lo stesso messaggio
<glpiana> groot, ok. il pc è collegato in wifi o via cavo?
<groot> wifi
<glpiana> groot, quando effettui lo spegnimento, vedi le scritte a schermo?
<groot> si
<groot> e poi mi compare il logo di lubuntu...sta li per 5-7 minuti e poi si spegne
<glpiana> groot, allora, prova a vedere se, quando mostra il logo e sta fermo, premendo ctrl+alt+F1 visualizzi le scritte. nel qual caso, fai una foto col telefono così poi ce la mostri
<glpiana> groot, se invece non vedi le scritte facciamo in altro modo. all'avvio vedi il menu di scelta del sistema
<glpiana> ?
<dextm80> buongiorno a tutti
<Mr_Pan> dextm80, buongiorno
<dextm80> ho un problema con il mouse su ubuntu,ogni tanto senza criterio non capisco perchè il tasto destro smette di funzionare
<dextm80> sia sul touchpad che su un mouse esterno
<groot> ho solo lubuntu come sistema operativo...
<dextm80> ora per esempio ha smesso completamente di funzionare
<dextm80> neanche tasto sinistro
<dextm80> consigli su come risolvere? secondo me è un problema del driver
<groot> rieccomi tornato...allora quando spengo il pc mi compare solo lo schermo nero e il logo di lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> dextm80, il touchpad che cosa e'  ?  synaptic ?
<dextm80> non ne ho idea come lo controllo? è quello integrato nel notebook
<dextm80> eccomi
<gigirock> !ciao | dextm80
<ubot-it> dextm80: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<dextm80> ciao gigirock
<Nobushi> salve a tutti. Un consiglio su quale IRC installare
<glpiana> Nobushi, un client vale l'altro. dipende dai tuoi gusti ed eventualmente dall'interfaccia grafica che utilizzi
<Carlin0> Nobushi, un client irc ?
<Carlin0> !info hexchat
<ubot-it> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<Nobushi> si
<Carlin0> prova hexchat Nobushi
<Nobushi> ok, grazie
<Carlin0> connetti il server freenode e ci trovi qui
<Nobushi> perfetto, non avevo mai utilizzato un IRC
<Nobushi> vorrei installare skype, ma da terminale non trova
<Carlin0> !chat | Nobushi
<ubot-it> Nobushi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> Nobushi, hai una 64 bit? https://www.skype.com/it/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<Nobushi> non riesco a trovare come aprire la finestra applicazioni di avvio su ubuntu 16.04
<Nobushi> fatto
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-27
<fax-geo> ciao, sono nuovo di ubuntu
<fax-geo> dopo aver aggiornato al 17.10 dal 17.04 ho una serie di problemi
<fax-geo> Non mi si aprono le impostazioni ne da interfaccia ne da terminale.
<fax-geo> Mi salta in continuo la connessione Wi-Fi.
<fax-geo> Mi salta in continuo la connessione Wi-Fi.
<fax-geo> Mi salta in continuo la connessione Wi-Fi.
<fax-geo> i salta in continuo la connessione Wi-Fi
<fax-geo> Non mi si spegne ne riavvia. Ne dal pulsante ne con shutdown.
<fax-geo> Come posso comportarmi ?
<roberto_> ciao
<Mr_Pan> roberto_, ciao
<ryuujin> ah]
<emanuele> salve ho un problema con ubuntu con il wifi qualcuno puo aiutarmi a risolvere il problema???
<emanuele> ???
<th34lch3m1st> ciao
<daw_> ciao caspita che nik semplice :-)
<th34lch3m1st> ciao, ho installato al tempo della 16.04.1sul notebook, poi ho aggiornato a hwe installando linux-generic-hwe... e xserver-xorg-hwe come da wiki.
<ryuujin> ok
<peppe124ub> e poi che è successo??? :D
<th34lch3m1st> volevo fare un po' di pulizia visto che ne ho 15-16. Lascio gli ultimi 2 della 4.10.0.etc e gli ultimi due della 4.4.0.etc o il GA stack lo elimino?
<peppe124ub> se quelli recenti funzionano bene puoi eliminare quelli che non ti servono
<peppe124ub> mi sa che col nuovo kernel a th34lch3m1stgli funziona bene la scheda di rete
<th34lch3m1st> peppe124ub scusa, la connessione....quindi dici che posso rimuovere tranquillamente il general availabilty stack con cui è stato installato (4.4.0) senza problema?
<th34lch3m1st> peppe124ub no sono in lte con poco segnale sullo smartphone...
<peppe124ub> ok, allora direi di si
<th34lch3m1st> peppe124ub si a cosa?
<th34lch3m1st> ladcio un paio di 4.4.0?
<peppe124ub> se fai sudo apt autoremove dovrebbe saperlo lui quale rimuovere
<th34lch3m1st> peppe124ub autoremove ha una brutta reputazione... 😀
<th34lch3m1st> che palle qursti della h3g...continue disconnessioni anche con 3 tacche...loro e il filtro anti p2p...
<peppe124ub> sei su un canale loggato (usa termini più formali altrimenti i moderatori ti bannano, lo dico per te)
<peppe124ub> #ubuntu-it-chat (questo è il canale un po' più libero)
<th34lch3m1st> peppe124ub palle da football, che avevi capito?
<peppe124ub> ascoltami, se te lo dico io non fa niente, il problema è ...
<peppe124ub> i moderatori sono molto pignoli (e con un canale loggato lo si deve essere), parla solo di cose che riguardano problemi di ubuntu, non ti sto rimproverando, te lo dico per non farti rimproverare dai moderatori
<th34lch3m1st> peppe124ub insultare gli altri è degno di punizione, ma usare gergo per niente offensivo verso nessuno non mi sembra passibile di nessuna condanna...
<peppe124ub> se vuoi discutere di cose NON UBUNTU, per favore, unisciti a #ubuntu-it-chat
<th34lch3m1st> peppe124ub torniamo in tema, auroremove non è che per caso potrebbe cancellare dipendenze nascoste provenienti dall'installazione con la 4.4.0?
<peppe124ub> non dovrebbe danneggiare nulla, eccetto installazioni fatte male
<th34lch3m1st> peppe124ub lo dico anche perché da quando ho installato hwe ad ogni aggiornamento del 4.10.0 mi dice: possible missimg firmware for i9xx +intel driver)....
<peppe124ub> tu prova a digitare: sudo apt autoremove e posta l'output di ciò che vuole rimuovere su pastebin
<peppe124ub> quella di missing firmware for i9xx è vecchia
<th34lch3m1st0> peppe124ub http://paste.ubuntu.com/25831282/
<th34lch3m1st0> peppe124ub autoremove lascia l'ultimo 4.4.0-97
<peppe124ub> ok, allora puoi dare INVIO (anzi YES)
<th34lch3m1st0> e gli ultimi due del 4.10.0
<th34lch3m1st0> peppe124ub ok grazie per l'assistenza
<th34lch3m1st0> vado che con queste continue disconnessioni mi è venuta la nausea 😀
<th34lch3m1st0> ciao alla prossima
<peppe124ub> di nulla, comunque la prossima volta (per cose basilari intendo, non in questo caso) consulta una guida sul wiki di ubuntu che ti rende l'operazione più veloce
<th34lch3m1st0> peppe124ub si, l'avevo consultata ma avevo anche letto dei problemi con alcune version, autoremove e dipendenze nascoste
<th34lch3m1st0> peppe124ub difatti non useró autoremove ma ho intenzijne di cancellarli da synaptc...
<th34lch3m1st0> cmq grz, ciauz
<dextm80> ciao a tutti
<dextm80> non riesco a spostare i file dal programma FILE mi dice permesso negato
<dextm80> da terminale non saprei come fare, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<dextm80> ok risolto
<MicioBau> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | MicioBau
<ubot-it> MicioBau: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<MicioBau> ciao grazie
<MicioBau> :)
<fabio_cc> prego :)
<Zppntn> Non funziona wifi. Aiuto
<serasb> Buonasera, ho un problema a far partire l'installazione di ubuntu sul mio portatile:
<serasb> Problema: https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJw7AQ4LRU5
<serasb> Portatile: https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvEjL9wDoil
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-28
<massicov> ho installato la iso di ubuntu studio su una chiusb, ho configurato il bios per l'avvio da usb, eliminato il secure boot, ma non riesco a far partire la procedura di installazione. https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h65BLR1lphO
<Mr_Pan> massicov, come hai vreato la usb  ?
<Mr_Pan> massicov, da windows usa rufus per creare la chiavetta .  prima pero controllo md5 della iso che hai scaricato per vedere se e' ok.
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Mr_Pan> !rufus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rufus'
<Mr_Pan> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<massicov> ok lo farò! Per ora ho usato un mac per creare la chiavetta e rufus non è disponibile. Per questo ho usato untebotin. Ora però verifico l'md5. grazie infinete
<Mr_Pan> unebootin e' buggato ...
<Mr_Pan> massicov, dai una letta ... https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<massicov> ok allora faccio da pc con windows e uso rufus. grazie. Ti faccio risapere
<Mr_Pan> ok
<shez> salve a tutti
<shez> penso di aver risolto la situazione problematica che mi si era proposta qualche giorno fa installando ubntu 17.10 con gnome
<shez> ho modificato con vim il file custom.comf che si trova in /etc/gdm3
<Mr_Pan> bene
<shez> questa è la modifica https://pastebin.com/efuN2Mew
<shez> cosi dovrei forzare ad utilizzare il server grafico Xorg
<shez> al momento le applicazioni gufw e synaptic funzionano
<fantantonio88> buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> fantantonio88, giorno
<fantantonio88> il mio problema è questo
<fantantonio88> ho installato ubuntu e avevo win 8 e mi da errore installazione di grub non riuscita
<fantantonio88> ora posso riaccedere a win 7 (che avevo accanto a win 8) e a win 8 no
<eclettico79> ho aggiornato a 17.10 ma voglio tornare indietro
<eclettico79> qualcuno sa come fare....grazie
<Carlin0> eclettico79, devi reinstallare
<Carlin0> !installazione | eclettico79
<ubot-it> eclettico79: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<eclettico79> l'unico problema vero e' che vlc a schermo intero adesso si vede a scatti mentre prima no
<eclettico79> se trovo una soluzione lascerei pure il 17.10
<Carlin0> eclettico79, magari il video è con risoluzione molto alta e il tuo pc fa fatica
<eclettico79> ho provato con file che prima leggevo tranquillamente
<Carlin0> eclettico79, cmq a questo punto se reinstalli ti conviene la 16.04
<eclettico79> grazie
<mircoff> salve, ho fatto l'avanzamento a Ubuntu 17.10 ma ora non funziona più nulla ... ho letto che avrei dovuto seguire tutti gli aggiornamenti e non avendolo fatto penso sia questo il motivo, potreste propormi qualche soluzione alternativa alla re-installazione (con conseguente perdita dei dati sul disco immagino) ? grazie
<peppe124ub> spiegati meglio
<mircoff> su un vecchio pc con windows xp ho installato ubuntu v. 16 da circa 1 anno e non ho mai fatto upgrade
<peppe124ub> e adesso hai fatto upgrade al 17.10?
<mircoff> si stamattina il sistema mi ha proposto l'avanzamento a ubuntu 17.10 e l'ho fatto
<Carlin0> beh mircoff dalla 16 non potevi passare alla 17.10 , come hai fatto ?
<mircoff> eh infatto ma purtroppo l'ho letto dopo !!!
<mircoff> e infatti ora non funziona più
<Carlin0> è anche difficile da credere che te lo abbia proposto
<peppe124ub> Carlin0 può anche essere che è passato alla 17.04 e poi alla 17.10
<peppe124ub> o mi sbaglio?
<mircoff> si in effetti può essere che avessi la versione 17.04
<Carlin0> peppe124ub, se leggessi ... 20:47:01<mircoff> su un vecchio pc con windows xp ho installato ubuntu v. 16 da circa 1 anno e non ho mai fatto upgrade
<peppe124ub> l'ho letto
<Carlin0> beh mircoff deciditi allora
<peppe124ub> ma mircoff ha detto un'altra cosa nell'altro messaggio
<Carlin0> cmq mircoff cosa non funziona ?
<mircoff> una volta arrivato all'elenco degli utenti, selezionandone 1, poi non succede più nulla
<peppe124ub> ti rimanda alla schermata d'accesso?
<mircoff> no, rimane li con lo schermo rosso e senza possibilità di usare mouse o tastiera
<Carlin0> mircoff, quanti utenti ci sono ?
<mircoff> 3, di cui con password
<mircoff> 1 volta sono riuscito ad entrare con 1 utente senza password
<Carlin0> e non va nessuno de 3 immagino
<mircoff> no infatti come dicevo solo 1 volta sono riuscito ad entrare con 1 dei 3 ma poi provando ad accedere a quello con password si è bloccato
<mircoff> e poi non sono più riuscito ad entrare
<mircoff> tutte le volte praticamente devo togliere la corrente al pc per ripartire
<Carlin0> mircoff, potresti provare a fare un ripristino se non funziona ti conviene salvare i dati da live
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<peppe124ub> potresti fare un riavvio e avviare senza quite splash
<peppe124ub> e leggere eventuali messaggi scritti in ROSSO
<mircoff> come si fa ad avviare senza quite splash ?
<peppe124ub> hai un solo sistema?
<peppe124ub> o dual boot?
<mircoff> ho 2 sistemi , windows xp e ubuntu
<mircoff> poi ho verificato sul cd la versione di ubuntu: 16.10
<peppe124ub> ok, all'avvio quando selezioni il sistema invece di dare INVIO premi "E" e li ti fa modificare il comando di avvio (provvisoriamente) e da li togli la dicitura "quiet splash"
<peppe124ub> ti sposti con frecce Sx e Dx e cancelli
<mircoff> ok, ci provo, grazie 1000 !
<peppe124ub> e poi mi riporti i messaggi di errore
<peppe124ub> quelli che sono preceduti dalla scritta [FAILED] in rosso
<mircoff> ok, mi ci vorrà un po' perchè sto scrivendo da quel pc riavviato con windows xp, quindi devo riavviarlo con ubuntu mod. E
<peppe124ub> ok, fai con comodo
<elikekko> salve
<elikekko> ho un problema con il mio pc mi compasre la scritta all avvio
<elikekko> cg
<elikekko> error hd0 out of diskgrub rescue
<peppe124ub> subito?
<peppe124ub> appena accendi?
<elikekko> SI APPENA ACCENDO-
<peppe124ub> dammi un secondo... cerco sui forum prima di rispondere...
<elikekko> grazie
<peppe124ub> sai dirmi se hai un'installazione mbr o bios (credo la prima comunque)
<peppe124ub> scusa mbr o gpt
<elikekko> nn saprei distinguere ce un modo per farlo
<elikekko> 6 v
<peppe124ub> hai la live di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> elikekko, riesci a fare una foto a quella schermata ?
<epiase> Mi han regalato amplificatore e casse nuove..collego tutto..ma esce tutto solo da una cassa: come si imposta l'usita audio in stereo? Grazie!
<peppe124ub> avvia la live, esegui sudo fdisk -l e fanne il pastebin
<elikekko> no nn ha la live
<peppe124ub> epiase c'è da indagare anche sull'hardware, comunque vai in impostazioni>audio
<peppe124ub> e li dovrebbe esserci ciò che serve
<epiase> grazie, si
<peppe124ub> elikekko: crea una live perchè senza di essa non fai coumunque niente
<elikekko> mi sapreste aiutare grazie
<Carlin0> elikekko, riesci a fare una foto a quella schermata ?
<elikekko> come crearla lalive
<epiase> su sinistra ecse, su destra invece no...banale difetto del cavo??
<peppe124ub> punto1 scarica la ISO dal sito di Ubuntu
<Carlin0> epiase, o della scheda audio
<peppe124ub> punto2 cerca una pendrive (vuota, perchè tanto te la formatta) da almeno 4GB
<peppe124ub> epiase la cassa è con un normale jack 3,5?
<epiase> mh pero dalle casse di sistema si sente anche solo a sx o solo a dx
<epiase> si esatto che va all amplificatore e poi alle casse
<peppe124ub> epiase hai altri sistemi operativi
<peppe124ub> punto3 cerca uno strumento (unetbootin ad esempio) per riportare la ISO su chiavetta
<epiase> per sistemare l'usita esterna dell audio mesi fa qualcuno mi aveva aiutato andando ad impostare le uscite  non so bene da dove
<epiase> no solo ubuntu, appena aggiornato
<peppe124ub> @Carlin0 se gliene consiglieresti uno migliore?
<epiase> da alsamixer sembra tutto ok per quanto ne so
<peppe124ub> epiase: che scheda audio hai
<epiase> 0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH
<epiase>                       HDA Intel PCH at 0x81410000 irq 316
<peppe124ub> non dovrebbero esserci problemi hardware
<peppe124ub> epiase cos'è che tenti di ascoltare sulle casse
<peppe124ub> soprattutto che software
<Mircoff> Salve, ho riavviato senza quite splash
<peppe124ub> quindi?
<Mircoff> Non c'è stato nessun errore solo che il pc non va
<Carlin0> epiase, è un portatile ?
<Mircoff> Non riconosce mouse e tastiera
<peppe124ub> in che senso? quella scritta ti toglie solo il logo di avvio facendoti vedere le scritte
<Mircoff> Non mi è apparsa nessuna scritta
<peppe124ub> strano, sicuro che non hai cancellato altre cose dalla stringa? perchè ci sono altri parametri importanti
<peppe124ub> devi togliere solo quiet splash
<Mircoff> Sono sicuro comunque ora lo rifaccio x sicurezza
<Carlin0> Mircoff,  ...
<Carlin0> dopo tolto quiet e splash premi f10 per avviare
<peppe124ub> ah, me l'ero dimenticato, ma non penso fosse questo l'errore, XD
<Mircoff> Ah e quale potrebbe essere?
<peppe124ub> l'hai premuto F10 dopo aver tolto quella stringa?
<epiase> Ciao Carlin0 si uso un asus X540SA
<Mircoff> Ho appena ripetuto il riavvio premendo f10 dopo aver tolto la stringa
<Mircoff> Nessun errore
<Carlin0> epiase, e se non colleghi le casse sterne si sentono entrambi ?
<Mircoff> Presenta i 3 utenti
<peppe124ub> Mircoff: tutte scritte con [OK] scritto in verde?
<Carlin0> Mircoff, te l'ho detto prima : prova un ripristino
<Mircoff> Ok provo con il ripristino
<epiase> Carlin0, dalle casse del pc si sente sia a destra che a sinistra, quindi in stereo, su quelle esterne invece esce solo su una
<peppe124ub> penso ad un danno hardware :(
<Mircoff> Potresti rinviare il lin per favore?
<peppe124ub> Di cosa?
<Mr_Pan> epiase, cavo difettoso...
<Mircoff> *linkem
<Carlin0> epiase, apri un terminale scrivi alsamixer e posta una schermata
<Mircoff> Delle istruzioni x il ripristino
<Carlin0> !ripristino | Mircoff
<Carlin0> caduto il bot aspè
<Carlin0> !ripristino | Mircoff
<ubot-it> Mircoff: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<epiase> Mr_Pan è possibile non lo escludo ma sicome me l'ha dato una persona scollegandolo dal suo stereo tendo ad escluderlo anche se magari lui non si era accorto della cosa
<Mircoff> Grazie mille
<peppe124ub> epiase se hai un multimetro puoi toglierti il dubbio ;)
<epiase> peppe124ub non so neanche cosa sia :P
<peppe124ub> Microff durante la schermata degli utenti premi Ctrl + Alt + F3 e metti uno degli utenti che vuoi usare e facci sapere
<peppe124ub> epiase un tester
<epiase> non ricordo dove caricare l'immagine per postarla
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<peppe124ub> multi-metro: misura Tensione Corrente Resistenza
<epiase> http://prntscr.com/h38kho
<epiase> yes
<epiase> grazie
<peppe124ub> quindi alsa mixer manda il segnale su entrambi canali
<Carlin0> sembrerebbe tutto a posto epiase
<peppe124ub> quindi ti invito a verificare il cavo, l'amplificatore, le casse e tutto
<epiase> vi ringrazio di cuore, figura da novellino che del resto sono :) grazie grazie
<redmoon> ciau!!!
<Mr_Pan> Mircoff, problemi di connessione  ?
<alessiadigangi> Buonasera, ho appena installato ubuntu e ho riscontrato il seguente problema: la retroilluminazione del mio dispositivo non si attiva. Come posso risolvere? Grazie, attendo risposte
<Alx75> salve ragazzi se c'è qualcuno vorrei sapere come faccio ad applicare un tema su ubuntu 17.10
<Alx75> e magari dove trovarne...
<Alx75> mi si è presentato il problema dopo aver fatto l'avanzamento dalla 17.04 Gnome alla .10
<Alx75> Grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-29
<PINGUINO93> SALVE IO USO UBUNTU PHONE HO UN PROBLEMA CON AUDIO PRATICAMENTO  SI SENTE DISTORTO QUANDO LO ACCENDO
<PINGUINO93> C'E ASSITENZA
<peppe124ub> salve, vorrei sapere se è possibile fare una cosa: siccome essendo su un laptop l'hard-disk non è che sia velocissimo, vorrei spostare la cartella /usr/share/icons su una ramdisk in modo che venga caricata all'avvio come r-w ma che durante l'esecuzione del sistema (sopratutto quando vado nel menu di gnome) quella cartella risieda su ram in modo da
<peppe124ub> avere velocità immediata
<YADW1> Salve! Sto avendo dei problemi nell'upgrade da Ubuntu 17.04 a 17.10, sia da do-release-upgrade che da Aggiornamenti Software. Ho appena aggiornato dalla versione 16.04 LTS, anche lì ho avuto qualche problema ma me la sono cavata disattivando tutti i repository esterni, ma stavolta non funziona.
<YADW1> Questo è l'errore che appare quando cerco di fare l'aggiornamento, lo stesso testo appare nel terminale quando cerco di farlo da do-release-upgrade http://oi65.tinypic.com/2u55r2f.jpg
<Carlin0> YADW1, come hai aggiornato dalla 16.04 ?
<zaga> salve ragazzi volevo sapere se qualcuno mi può dare indicazioni per i temi in ubuntu
<zaga> ho fatto l'avanzamento e la grafica si è un pochino sballata, ero con ubuntu gnome 17.04 e adesso con la .10
<zaga> grazie
<Carlin0> zaga, dove li avevi presi questi temi ?
<zaga> semplicemente non so come si impostano...
<YADW1> @Carlin0 l'avanzamento dalla 16.04 l'ho fatto da Aggiornamenti Software, dopo aver disattivato tutti i PPA e rimosso una voce duplicata da qualche parte in sources.list.d "commentandola" con un #.
<Carlin0> YADW1, sudo apt install pastebinit
<YADW1> C'era un certo numero di file che avevo modificato (file di configurazione, come quello di GRUB, oppure variabili tipo vm.swappiness nella configurazione di sysctl) e non li ho sostituiti.
<Carlin0> YADW1, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Carlin0> YADW1, posta il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<YADW1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25843236/
<Carlin0> YADW1, hai ubuntu o una derivata ?
<Carlin0> hai pasticciato un bel po coi repo direi
<YADW1> Ubuntu, ma a posteriori ho installato anche LXDE. Uso unity e lubuntu desktop alternativamente.
<Carlin0> un attimo che preparo dei repo puliti
<YADW1> Grazie mille, non ho davvero idea di come abbia fatto a ridurli così... Non ci metto quasi mai mano, in realtà.
<Carlin0> YADW1, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> YADW1, ti si apre un file cancella tutto il contenuto
<Carlin0> YADW1, incolla dentro le 5 righe che trovi a questo link http://sprunge.us/CFRe
<Carlin0> YADW1, salvi e chiudi
<Carlin0> YADW1, quando hai fatto dimmelo
<YADW1> Fatto.
<Carlin0> YADW1, sudo apt update
<YADW1> fatto.
<Carlin0> YADW1, sudo apt -y upgrade
<Carlin0> e alla fine
<Carlin0> sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<Carlin0> aggiorna ?
<YADW1> Fatto tutto. Ora vedo se l'aggiornamento della release va e ti dico!
<Carlin0> sarà un po lungo ...
<Carlin0> alla fine poi riavvia
<YADW1> Beh, il giga e passa di aggiornamento da scaricare già è nella cache, quindi credo che debba solo installare i file scaricati ora.
<Carlin0> dipende dal tuo HW
<setino> ciao
<setino> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<ilaria> buonasera, ho appena istallato lubuntu. all'avvio la schermata iniziale è tagliata a 3/4 (vedo solo meno della metà della parte destra)
<ilaria> devo fare "sospendi " e quando riprendo tutto è ok
<Mr_Pan> ilaria, forse hai impostato la risoluzione schermo su un valore sbagliato  ?
<Mr_Pan> apri il menu schermo e controlla i valori
<ilaria> mi dice che è impostato 1024 x 600 refresh rate 60,08
<Mr_Pan> ilaria, ma e' un netbook  ?
<ilaria> si
<Mr_Pan> ilaria, la risoluzione allora e' corretta e anche il refresh
<max_power> Mr_Pan, posso chiedere in questo canale o avrei la stessa risposta?
<max_power> con ubuntu come si programma in linguaggio macchina...? grazie
<max_power> più che come si programma, vorrei sapere gli strumenti da utilizzare
<enzotib> linguaggio macchina?
<ilaria> Mr_Pan hai idee in merito al mio problema?
<Mr_Pan> ilaria, no nessuna
<ilaria> Mr_Pan attendo qualcun altro o sono senza speranze?
<Mr_Pan> ilaria non so mi dispiace
<peppe124ub> Cosa serve ad ilaria
<ilaria> ho appena istallato lubuntu. all'avvio la schermata iniziale è tagliata a 3/4 (vedo solo meno della metà della parte destra)
<ilaria> devo fare "sospendi " e quando riprendo tutto è ok
<peppe124ub> E cosa succede
<Carlin0> ilaria, apri un terminale e  scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> ilaria, xrandr | pastebinit
<Carlin0> ilaria, incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<peppe124ub> Ilaria che PC è?
<ilaria> è un acer aspire one  intel atom 1,6 ghz
<ilaria> ho fatto sudo apt install....
<Carlin0> dai anche l'altro comando ilaria
<peppe124ub> Mentre Carlin0 tenta di risolvere il problema dei 3/4 io ti chiedo: cosa c'è che non va durante la sospensione
<ilaria> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25846835/
<ilaria> nulla peppe124ub
<Carlin0> ilaria, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<ilaria> mi spiego meglio: avvio lubuntu, la prima schermata che vedo è tagliata a 3/4 e non ho modo di fare l'accesso. vedo solo la parte destra e in alto ho modo di fare arresta-sospendi
<ilaria> faccio sospendi- il pc si sospende, premo il tasto per riprendere e ho la schermata inizale perfetta
<ilaria> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25846860/
<ilaria> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25846860/
<Carlin0> ilaria, di preciso non saprei ma potrebbe anche essere una installazione nata male
<peppe124ub> O qualche driver mancato
<peppe124ub> Soprattutto con notebook succede
<ilaria> però fatta l'operazione sospendi riprendi tutto funziona alla perfezione
<Carlin0> ilaria, hai installato da molto ?
<Mr_Pan> ilaria, io sullo stesso netbook ho xubuntu ... zero problemi
<ilaria> ho istallato un'ora fa
<Carlin0> ilaria, scusa ma non eri già passata nei giorni scorsi con lo stesso problema ?
<peppe124ub> Effettua il checksum prima di installare
<ilaria> no è la prima volta che scrivo
<ilaria> fatto checksum
<ilaria> tutto ok
<Carlin0> strano ho letto in questi giorni qualcuno con lo stesso preciso problema , cosa molto rara
<ilaria> posso postarvi un printscreen? come si fa?
<peppe124ub> Puoi provare a scendere con la risoluzione
<Mr_Pan> !image | ilaria
<ubot-it> ilaria: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> cmq ilaria fossi in te visto che hai appena installato e non avrai dati da salvare proverei a reinstallare
<ilaria> e a catturare l'immagine?
<peppe124ub> Riscarica la ISO, da più certezza
<Mr_Pan> ilaria, con il cellulare oppure una volta avviato lubuntu con print screen ..
<ilaria> provo
<peppe124ub> Avete bannato realmente sulla chat libera? :)
<Mr_Pan> peppe124ub, ora ti sbanno
<peppe124ub> Ok :)
<ilaria> ci siete ancora? :-)
<Mr_Pan> ilaria, dicci tutto
<ilaria> come faccio a incollarvi l'immagine?
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ilaria> non me la incolla
<ilaria> temo che facendo sospendi e riprendi se la perda
<ilaria> dovrei fare una foto ma poi come la porto al pc?
<ilaria> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ilaria> Carlin0 mi consigli di reistallare? dalla stessa pendrive? devo riscaricarlo o faccio semplicemente di nuovo l'istallazione?
<Mr_Pan> ilaria, il checksum era a aposto quindi direi solo di rifare la chiavetta
<ilaria> ok
<damy> salve a tutti.. ho appena installato ubuntu 17.10 sul mio portatile.. ma non funziona il wi-fi
<damy> il messaggio che mi da nella sezione wi-fi è :nessun adattatore trovato
<Carlin0> damy, sei connesso via cavo ora ?
<damy> si.. con il cavo internet va
<Carlin0> damy, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> damy, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> damy, incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<damy> Carlin0 ok...
<Damy> Carlin0 puoi ridermi il comando, prima chattavo con un altro pc.. ora sono con quello a cui non va il wi-fi
<Carlin0> damy, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> damy, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Damy> carlin0 ok fatto
<Carlin0> damy, incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<Damy> Carlin0   ecco ..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25847529/
<Carlin0> Damy, sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Damy> Carlin0 ok ho fatto
<Carlin0> Damy, dopo installato questo devi riavviare il pc
<Damy> Carlin0 ok
<Damy> Carlin0 ok ho riavviato il PC
<Carlin0> funziona il wifi ?
<Damy> Carlin0 no.. mi dice sempre non trovato
<Carlin0> Damy, sudo iwconfig | pastebinit
<Damy> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hP9WWG4xDCG
<Carlin0> Damy, sudo rfkill list | pastebinit
<Damy> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25847612/
<Carlin0> damy, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Damy> Calrin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25847627/
<Carlin0> Damy, dpkg -l | grep bcm | pastebinit
<Damy> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25847637/
<Carlin0> è strano sembra tutto a posto
<Carlin0> Damy, cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<Damy> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25847655/
<Carlin0> Damy, non è che per caso ce un tasto sul pc che attiva/disattiva il wifi
<Damy> Carlin0 no..
<Carlin0> Damy, proviamo ancora questo
<Carlin0> Damy, sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma
<Damy> Carlin0 ho installato ubuntu in dual boot con windows.. non so se sia un proplema, ho fatto una partizione dell'hard disk.. ma credo non influenzi
<Damy> Carlin0 l'ultimo comando che mi hai dato non fa succedere nulla
<Carlin0> non centra Damy i 2 OS sono indipendenti
<Carlin0> Damy, e il wifi sempre spento ?
<Damy> Carlin0 si
<Carlin0> non so + che dire , i driver sono installati
<Damy> Carlin0 dice "nessun adattatore trovato"
<Damy> Carlin0  provo ancora ad riavviare il computer?
<Carlin0> eppure ce è una scheda broadcom bcm 43142
<Carlin0> Damy, che ubuntu usi ?
<Damy> non so che dire
<Damy> 17.10
<Carlin0> mi spiace ho finito le opzioni per il momento
<Damy> Carlin0 ho una iso di xubuntu 16.10  magari provo a disinstallare questo ubuntu e metto xubuntu
<Damy> Carlin0 uso già xubuntu su un vecchio computer e mi piace in sacco.. per questo volevo mettere ubuntu sul PC nuovo
<Carlin0> la 16.10 no è fuori supporto
<Carlin0> al massimo prendi la 16.04
<Damy> Carlin0 ok.. ti ringrazio comunque per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<Carlin0> xubuntu o ubuntu come preferisci
<Carlin0> mi spiace che non abbiamo risolto Damy
<Damy> graficamente ubuntu e xubunto possono essere modificati e resi simili giusto?
<Damy> Carlin0 ok allora scarico la versione 16.04
<Carlin0> Damy, hai disabilitato il secure boot nel bios ?
<Damy> Carlin0 grazie
<Damy> no.. credo di non aver disabilitato il secure boot
<Carlin0> Damy, disabilitalo e torna se hai tempo che riproviamo ancora una cosa
<Damy> Carlin0 ok... metto secure boot su anable..  dammi 5 minuti
<Damy> Carlin0 secure boot è già su enabled
<Damy> non lo avevo modificato
<Carlin0> enabled invece prova a disabilitarlo
<Damy> ok
<Damy> aspetta 5 minuti
<Damy> Carlin0 ok adesso e disabilitato
<Carlin0> proviamo una cosa allora Damy
<Damy> ok..
<drox> ragazzi ho un pc portatile dove c'è installato lubunutu ma non riesco a conetterlo tramite wifi. Con il comando iwconfig mi restitusce no wirless extension
<Carlin0> Damy,  sudo apt purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Damy> anche io drox ho un problema con il wi-fi
<Carlin0> drox, sai che scheda wifi ha il pc ?
<drox> controllo
<Carlin0> Damy, fatto ?
<Damy> Carlin0 si
<drox> intel corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<Carlin0> Damy,  sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> drox, che ubuntu è ?
<drox> lubuntu 16.10
<Damy> Carlin0 ok fatto
<Carlin0> drox, la 16.10 è fuori supporto
<Carlin0> Damy, prova a riavviare e speriamo bene
<Damy> Carlin0 ora è comparsa l'icona del wi-fi nella tendina a destra
<Carlin0> buon segno Damy riavvia
<drox> Carlin0, ok lts che versione è? 14.10 anche la 17.10?
<Carlin0> drox, lts è la 16.04
<drox> urca...
<Damy> Carlin0  funziona già anche se non ho riavviato
<Damy> Carlin0 grazie mille.. sei molto bravo
<drox> mi dici che conviene aggiornare alla 17.04 o alla 17.10
<Carlin0> ma dovresti riavviare Damy perchè deve caricare un modulo de kernel
<Damy> Carlin0 ok.. faccio subito
<Carlin0> drox, se mi dai retta installi la 16.04
<Carlin0> la 17.04 ha un sacco di bug e solo più 3 mesi di supporto
<Carlin0> la 17.10 è fresca fresca e porta parecchie novità
<drox> il problema è che non vorrei formattare il pc... ho su una valanga di musica che uso per lavoro
<drox> ma se è la cosa migliore e capisco il perchè
<drox> ok
<drox> adesso sto provando con un update & upgrade
<drox> via ethernet vedo quello che succede intanto grazie per il consiglio/aiuto
<Damy> Carlin0 ok ho riavviato e adesso funziona .. grazie mille.. problema risolto... il secure boot adesso lo lascio disabilitato?
<Carlin0> drox, se reinstalli fatti una partizione dati così sono sempre in salvo
<Carlin0> Damy, quando tutto funziona non si tocca nulla
<Carlin0> :o)
<Damy> Carlin0 grazie tante... sei stato bravissimo.. complimenti.. mi piace un sacco ubuntu
<Carlin0> è stato un piacere Damy
<Damy> Carlin0 ho notato che questo ubuntu 17.10 è molto diverso da xubuntu.. ora me lo studio bene... comunque grazie ancora.. sono contento
<Carlin0> Damy, cambia solo la grafica
<Carlin0> il motore è sempre lo stesso
<Damy> Carlin0 si .. vedo.. ma vorrei modificarlo come xubuntu.. piano piano lo sistemo e faccio bello come sull'altro pc
<Carlin0> io anche preferisco xfce
<Carlin0> ... degustibus
<Damy> Carlin0 grazie.. devo capire quale dei due mi piace di più... ma xubuntu è molto bello
<Damy> questo l'ho appena installato.. quindi non so bene come verrà
<Damy> Carlin0 lascio la chat.. ti ringrazio tantissimo.. a presto.. buona serata e buon proseguimento
<Carlin0> buonanotte Damy
<dextm80> ciao Carlin=
<dextm80> ciao Carlin0
<dado> ciao a tutti , vorrei installare ubuntu 16.04 su un asus TeK . non riesco a fare partire il disco di avvio. come mai?
<Carlin0> dado, che supporto per l'installazione usi ?
<dado> cd :)
<dado> scusami , dvd+r
<Carlin0> dado, premesso che il cd non basta ma ci vuole un dvd  hai masterizzato come immagine ?
<dado> si ho masterizzato come immagine. l ho già usato per installare ubuntu
<Carlin0> e hai impostato dal bios il boot per dvd ...
<dado> su un altro computer ed ha funzionato
<dado> si ho impostato dal bios il bot per dv
<dado> dvd
<dado> ma... manca qualcosa , perchè non parte l'installazione
<dado> prima volta che ho questo problema..
<Carlin0> se su un altro pc funziona , può essere solo il boot impostato male su quel pc
<Carlin0> o il pc che ha problemi
<dado> sono d'accordo....ma l'asus è del 2012 , nato con windows 8
<dado> su hdd da 1 tera , lo voglio sostituire con un ssd da 250 Gb della king dian
<dado> quindi smonto l hard disk , metto l'ssd , il dvd , cambio la sequenza di boot
<dado> ma non va lo stesso...
<Carlin0> eh magari è il lettore dvd o il bios che non prende le impostazioni , uno de 2 direi
<dado> è il bios per forza...volessi rifare la procedura da capo , come faccio per cambiare i parametri del bios?
<Carlin0> ogni pc ha un bios diverso , devi leggerti il manuale de tuo
<dado> dove trovo il manuale? in internet?
<Carlin0> se non lo hai puoi provare a cercarlo su internet
<dado> non ho manuali se è quello che intendi...
<dado> come faccio a disabilitare la modalità eufi?
<didodj> Carlin0, ciao sono dal pc con lubuntu via cavo... mi spieghi perchè non riesco a far partire la rete wireless
<didodj> Carlin0, scusa sono drox
<Carlin0> didodj, la 16.10 è fuori supporto
<didodj> ok scusa allora
<didodj> :(
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-22
<ryuujin-ZINGARO> riuujin zingaro di me r da occhio che c'è Mr_Pannolino che è tedesco e ti mette in un campo di concentramento per sterminarti come essere immondo e ladro e come ti meriti,vogliamo il tuo sangue ryuujin,vogliamo bere il tuo sangue di inferiore,il giorno che quel tedesco di me r da di Mr_Pan ti interna in un lager festeggiamo io e salvini
<ryuujin-ZINGARO> in questo canale di me r da non c'è un essere umano che si possa definire normale,solo te rr o ni maledetti come fabio_cc,zingari di me r da come ryuujin,tedeschi figli di puttana e crucchi come Mr_Pan e italiani morti di figa plurisfigati come Carlin0... un fottuto essere normale degno di essere chiamato uomo qui non esiste li mortacci vostri
<nis> Carlino morto di fica ma ti ricordi quando mi rispondevi ai messaggi qui in chat e io leggevo i log dal sito e poi subito tornavo di nuovo qua a in cu la rti come un ebreo? ma com'è che ancora non ti hanno cacciato via li mortacci tua e loro? ma possibile che siete così tanto idioti? ma a questi livelli di cogl io ne ria state? ma fate veramente? ma quanto ca zz o siete idioti? quanto?
<nis> ditemi quanto..
<nis> Carlin0 ma tu una fica quando la devi vedere? quando? quando devi vedere,tastare e toccare la fica tu che non l'hai mai vista? ma i tuoi fot tuti genitori nella tomba che ca zz o devono pensare di te che non sco pi mai nella vita e passi le tue giornate dinanzi a un pc come l'ultimo dei depressi sfigati? ryuujin va a chiedere l'elemosina in quanto rom ma tu che fai nella vita oltre a segarti?
<nis> dai un senso alla tua ca zz o di vita,spegni questa me r da di pc e vai a trovarti un ca zz o di lavoro li mortacci tua che tanto non sei adatto a stare qua a fare l'idiota tutto il tempo ... poi non ho mai capito com'è che con tutti fai l'arrogante e con me invece ti caghi sotto a rispondermi ahuahuahauahuahu povero cogl iona zzo
<CarLinux> Carlin0 mi torni a scrivere qui in canale così io poi ti leggo e ti rispondo come l'altra volta? ti ricordi come ti in cu la vo abbestia ahuahauahu ma è impossibile che qui siano cotanto idioti da non cacciarti via,non è possibile che esista gentaglia ancora più idiotazza di te,per questo ubuntu non decollerà mai con voi fessi ahuahauhauhau
<CarLinux> ahahahahahahah Carlin0 ma ti ricordi quando volevi parlare con niko in inglese e non riuscivi a scrivere una parola? ahahahahahahahah Carlin0 ma ti rendi conto che sei fesso? ma te ne vuoi rendere conto sì o no? ma non vedevi che non riuscivi? ' noio volevam savuar ... l'indiriss ' ahahahahahahaahah che razza di fessi che siete,solo voi potete essere cotanto idioti ahuahuahauahuahu
<CarLinux> noio volevam savuar ahahahahahahahahaahah
<CarLinux> ormai luridi figli di gran carogna pu tt ana ve l'ho distrutto questo canale di me r da,non entra e non scrive più nessuno,è morto,anche per merito mio ahuahuahauhau voi siete così fessi e idioti da non riuscire a fermarmi,vi inc ulo come ca zz o voglio e voi zitti come le me rd e che siete,miserabili accattoni figli di lurida troia li mortacci vostri vi ho distrutto il canaleeeee
<SIETE-DEPRESSI> razza di fesskkiotti maledetti li mortacci vostri ... lurida banda di CarlinI depressi,vi sgozzo il buco del culo,voi avete presente come si sgozza un buco del culo?l'avete presente?e io questo vi faccio figli di mignottara turco-nigeriana,vi sgozzo il buco del culo,esseri immondi della parapsiche,specialmente te Carlin0,ti do tanti di quei calci nell'ano che ti faccio tornare ai tempi di
<SIETE-DEPRESSI> cavour e della carboneria mortacci vostri di quanto siete depres-soli
<SieteDepre-Sissy> MA VI RENDETE CONTO CHE VI ABUSO E VI INCULO COME CAZZO VOGLIO?MA LO VOLETE CAPIRE CHE IL VOSTRO ANO DI TERRONI GIà TRAFITTO DALLA VITA MI APPARTIENE?LO VOLETE CAPIRE LURIDA RAZZA SFIGATA DEPRESSA E SOLA CHE LA VOSTRA TRISTEZZA VE LA RIGIRO SU PER LOANO E VE LA FACCIO VOMITARE DALLA BOCCA INSIEME A TUTTI I VOSTRI FOTTUTI MORTI SOTTO TERRA LI MORTACCI VOSTRI?LO VOLETE CAPIRE RAZZA DI SFIGATI?
<Botolo> !caps | SieteDepre-Sissy
<ubot-it> SieteDepre-Sissy: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<ViDeprimo-ilCulo> razza di rikkioni pezzi di me r da non vedete che pure niko si è schifato di voi depressi morti di figa e vi ha abbandonati come la mondezza a napoli giù dai balconi? lo volete capire che siete sfigati e non valete niente? lo volete sì o no capire MORTACCI VOSTRI!!!! lo capite? tutti si schifano di voi emerite merde pu3fatte spiaccicate al sole delle AWAY
<SieteMortiDiFiga> Carlin0 morto di fregna ma ti ricordi quando mi chiamavi 'travione' ahahahahahahahahahah travione,ma tu razza di essere depresso moribondo figajolo che sei quando cazzo devi riconoscere mai una fregna che non l'hai mai vista nella tua immonda e schifosa vita ahahahahahahahahah 'travione' per te tutti i cazzi sono fighe e viceversa dato che non sai distinguere l'uno dall'altra hahahahahahahahahahaha,
<Sanpaolo92> salve buongiorno
<Sanpaolo92> dove posso chiedere per un problema con l installazione ?
<glpiana> qui
<Sanpaolo92> Grazie allora spiego : vorrei installare ubuntu 18.10 da DVD su un Lenovo ideapad 110 con windows 10 preinstallato . Modificato gia fastboot e secureboot nell UEFI ma quando inserisco il disco di installazione e scelgo di installare appare il bootlogo di ubuntu con schermata viola e li si blocca non mi fa scegliere partizioni ne nulla. premetto che
<Sanpaolo92>  voglio totalmente togliere windows 10 voglio fare un installazione pulita di ubuntu come unico sistema operativo. consigli ?
<Sanpaolo92> modello notebook ideapad 110-15ACL
<Mr_Pan> Sanpaolo92, ciao prova a selezionare nomodesert
<Mr_Pan> !parametriavvio
<ubot-it> Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<glpiana> Sanpaolo92, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2350394 cpntrolla le impostazioni nel primo post. dopodichè controlla anche, se non l'hai fatto, l'MD5SUM della iso che ahi scaricato
<Sanpaolo92> Ciao provato ma niente mi esce gnu grub 2.0 ma non mi fa nulla con f6 e la pagina di scelta col simbolo della tastiera sotto non mi esce si blocca prima
<Sanpaolo92> Adesso sto facendo il check della distroe esce error found in 1 file
<glpiana> Sanpaolo92, fai una usb
<glpiana> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Sanpaolo92> Ok provo
<MortacciVostri> ma non vedete che non riuscite a fermarmi?ma lo capite che siete co gl io ni e depressi come la neve quando si scioglie al sole quando gli pisciate contro?lo capite che siete solo dei Carlini sconfitti?lo volete capire sì o no?lo vedete come vi trafiggo il buco del cu lo pure senza l'ultilizzo di un membro ominoide?lo volete capire sì o no?vi voglio spingere al suicidio perché la vostra
<MortacciVostri> esistenza è inutile, MortacciVostri!
<SieteSfigatiAHUA> enzotib pezzo di me r da mal cagato li mortacci tua,sei te che banni o è quel fottuto disagiato psichico di Mr_Pannolino a farlo li mortacci sua,chi è che mette gli akick come un depresso sifilidico figlio della merda? ahahahahahahah ma lo volete capire che non serve a niente razza di luridi depressi avanzi di sfiga? lo volete capire?ahahahahahahahha siete talmente sfigati che non vedreste
<VostraMammaMorta> avete tanta di quella sfiga sociopatica addosso che non riuscireste mai a vedere una fregna neanche travestendovi da kamikaze per lasciarvi scoppiare in qualche moschea di kabul,avete la sfiga incorporata e la depressione psichica nel sangue mortacci vostri,vi prenderei a calci nel culo fino a che la gallina veneta non canta la tosca,fate schifo all'essere umano e vi dovete ammazzare voi e
<VostraMammaMorta> quei paralitici tumorati che vi hanno procreato
<ryuujin> ahah.. ultimamente si e' dato da fare il represso
<shakraw> ciao, ho installato ubuntu 16.04 su un HP DL360 Gen9 senza problemi, ma riavviando il server non riesce a fare boot dalla partizione UEFI. Avete qualche suggerimento o link a cui potermi indirizzare per questo problema?
<enzotib> shakraw, da dove hai installato, DVD o USB?
<shakraw> enzotib, ho installato da una iso tramite iLO virtual CD, che poi al riavvio ho smontato
<enzotib> shakraw, ti ricordi se all'avvio ti ha chiesto di impostare il paese, o se invece c'era il menu di grub?
<enzotib> paese o lingua, intendo
<shakraw> enzotib, all'avvio appariva il classico menù testuale di grub (install, rescue, ecc)
<enzotib> shakraw, delle due immagini nel paragrafo "Identifying if the computer boots the Ubuntu DVD in UEFI mode", la prima o la seconda (link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI )
<shakraw> enzotib, la prima (anche se con voci diverse)
<shakraw> non so se è rilevante, l'OS che ho installato è una Ubuntu Server 16.04 LTS
<pippo> Buonasera atutti dopo aver spento al riavvio ho un crypto.mod not found e parte dal grub rescue . il mio os è ubuntu 18.04 , ora sono su live di xubuntu
<enzotib> shakraw, prova a seguire le verifiche che suggerisce quella guida, per capire in che situazione ti trovi
<enzotib> pippo, https://askubuntu.com/questions/706880/boot-fails-to-grub-rescue-crypto-mod-not-found
<shakraw> enzotib, avevo già visto il link ma senza successo... me lo rileggo per sicurezza nel caso mi fosse sfuggito qualcosa. se avvio in rescue mode, riesco a montare le partizioni installate. anche quella ESP per l'efi
<shakraw> al boot vedo l'entry "ubuntu" tra quelle disponibili, ma selezionandola praticamente non fa nulla e passa alla sorgente di avvio successiva...
<enzotib> !bootrepair | shakraw
<ubot-it> shakraw: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<shakraw> enzotib, si ho scaricato anche l'iso di boot-repair, ma non mi parte all'avvio montandola come ho fatto per la iso di ubuntu, è normale ?
<enzotib> shakraw, io a dire il vero questo sistema di virtual CD non lo conosco, e non vorrei che fosse proprio questo a creare problemi
<pippo> enzotib:Si è verificato un errore durante la riparazione.
<pippo> Si prega di scrivere su un foglio il seguente URL:
<pippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gsHzcC9qTw/
<enzotib> shakraw, d'altra parte fare una liveUSB è abbastanza semplice
<enzotib> pippo, non avevo detto a te di usare bootrepair, ti avevo dato un link di askubuntu
<pippo> Si è verificato un errore durante la riparazione.Si prega di scrivere su un foglio il seguente URL:http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gsHzcC9qTw/
<pippo> che manda a botrepair...
<enzotib> pippo, pensavo rimandasse al ripristino di grub
<enzotib> !grub2ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare grub2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pippo> enzotib : un problema simile non mi si era mai presentato dopo uno spegnimento ... è normale ?
<enzotib> pippo, non credo, forse c'è stato qualche problema di corrente
<shakraw> enzotib, si si è che l'installazione la devo fare da remoto perché il server è distante... avevo anche preparato un livecd ma ho lo stesso problema :/
<pippo> puo essere è un portatile con batteria andata...
<pippo> io avevo creato una partizione di boot , come faccio a rimettere grub li
<enzotib> pippo EFI immagino
<enzotib> pippo, se sì, segui questa https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino/Uefi
<enzotib> pippo, e quando ti trovi nel chroot fai anche una reinstallazione del pacchetto di grub
<enzotib> shakraw, bootrepair lo puoi usare anche installandolo sul sistema live da PPA
<shakraw> enzotib, ok provo questa strada, vediamo, intanto grazie mille per i suggerimenti
<pippo> provo a riavviare caso mai mi faccio vivo se non va , grazie
<enzotib> prego
<enzotib> ora vado anch'io, cia
<pippo1> Come capisco quale e la partizione di boot ?
<pippo1> mi ritrovo con il disco con partizione 1 2 e 5 conviene reinstallare _
<pippo1> ?
<pippo1> Questi gli errori a riparare il grub : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vrv7SDZfh6/
<Mr_Pan> pippo1> ti conviene ripartire da zero
<pippo1> Mr_Pan cioe reinstallare
<Mr_Pan> si
<NAPOLETANI-COLER> ryuujin ma lo vuoi capire sì o no?lo capisci?oppure no?non lo capisci?lo capisci che già per il solo fatto di essere un pescarese del cazzo sei in automatico uno zingaro sinti di merda come tutti pescaresi?lo capisci?e capisci pure che quel figlio di puttana di Mr_Pan che è tedesco ti può mettere in un campo di concentramento come faceva hitler con
<NAPOLETANI-COLER>  voi zingari inferiori?lo capisci ryuujin?
<ryuujin-DiSilvio> ryuujin sei un lur ido pescarese zi n ga ro che vive di elemosina,rapine e spaccio ryuujin,come tutti i casamonica zi ga ri di pescara come te ahuahuahua ryuujin occhio a Mr_Pan che questo tedesco merdoso vi rinchiude nei campi e stermina tutta pescara e provincia,stai attento ryuujin ahuahuahauahu
<NAPOLI-COLERA> LAVALI! LAVALI! LAVALI COL FUOOOCOOOO! OOOHHHHH VESUUUVIOOO LAVALI COL FUOOOCOOOO! LAVALI! LAVALI! LAVALI COL FUOOOCOOOO! OOOHHHHH VESUUUVIOOO LAVALI COL FUOOOCOOOO! LAVALI! LAVALI! LAVALI COL FUOOOCOOOO! OOOHHHHH VESUUUVIOOO LAVALI COL FUOOOCOOOO! LAVALI! LAVALI! LAVALI COL FUOOOCOOOO! OOOHHHHH VESUUUVIOOO LAVALI COL FUOOOCOOOO!
<Botolo> !caps | NAPOLI-COLERA
<ubot-it> NAPOLI-COLERA: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<ryuujin-CampoRom> BEELLO ÈÈÈÈ.... QUANDO ERUTTA IL VESUUUVIOOOO.... SCENDE TUTTA LA LAAAVAAAA.... SCOMPARE LAAA CAAAMPAAANIAAAAA!!!! CHEEE BEELLO ÈÈÈÈ.... QUANDO ERUTTA IL VESUUUVIOOOO.... SCENDE TUTTA LA LAAAVAAAA.... SCOMPARE LAAA CAAAMPAAANIAAAAA!!!! CHEEE BEELLO ÈÈÈÈ.... QUANDO ERUTTA IL VESUUUVIOOOO.... SCENDE TUTTA LA LAAAVAAAA.... SCOMPARE LAAA CAAAMPAAANIAAA
<Botolo> !caps | ryuujin-CampoRom
<ubot-it> ryuujin-CampoRom: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<ryuujin-CampoRom> AA!!!!
<ryuujin-CampoRom> BEELLO ÈÈÈÈ.... QUANDO ERUTTA IL VESUUUVIOOOO.... SCENDE TUTTA LA LAAAVAAAA.... SCOMPARE LAAA CAAAMPAAANIAAAAA!!!! CHEEE BEELLO ÈÈÈÈ.... QUANDO ERUTTA IL VESUUUVIOOOO.... SCENDE TUTTA LA LAAAVAAAA.... SCOMPARE LAAA CAAAMPAAANIAAAAA!!!! CHEEE BEELLO ÈÈÈÈ.... QUANDO ERUTTA IL VESUUUVIOOOO.... SCENDE TUTTA LA LAAAVAAAA.... SCOMPARE LAAA CAAAMPAAANIAAA
<ryuujin-CampoRom> AA!!!!
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-23
<macs67> mio figlio a scuola nelle lezioni di informatica deve usare win7 ma sul suo pc c'è lubuntu 8.10...
<macs67> mio figlio usa lubuntu 8.10 ma a scuola per informatica deve usare win7 come posso fare?
<enzotib> ~.
<SIETE-DEI-TERRON> AHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHAUAHUAHAUAHAUHAU
<Botolo> !caps | SIETE-DEI-TERRON
<ubot-it> SIETE-DEI-TERRON: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<SIETE-DEI-TERRON> LAVALI LAVALI LAVALI COL FUOOOCOOOOO
<ermastr> Ho installato la 17.04 a 32 bit ma non mi funziona il software-center
<Mr_Pan> ermastr> installa synaptic e vivi felice
<Mr_Pan> da terminale sudo apt install synaptic
<sardonico> ermastr: nella norma
<ermastr> il terminale mi risponde: Il pacchetto "synaptic" non ha candidati da installare
<Mr_Pan> !info synaptic
<ubot-it> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.84.3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 624 kB, installed size 3276 kB
<ermastr> ubot-it non capisco
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'non capisco'
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt update  | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> incolla qui il link http che avrai come risposta
<ermastr> The repository 'http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty Release' does not have a Release file.
<Mr_Pan> ermastr> la 17.04 e' end of life non ci sono piu' i repository dovevi aggiornare prima
<VostraMammaMorta> LAVALIIII LAVALIII LAVALI COL FUOOCOOOO
<Botolo> !caps | VostraMammaMorta
<ubot-it> VostraMammaMorta: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<AvetLaMammaMorta> OOOHHHH VESUUUVIOOO LAVALI COL FUOOCOOOO
<sardonico> ermastr: se devi usare la 32 bit ti conviene installare la 16.04
<ermastr> grazie
<sardonico> avrà aggiornamentifino al 2021
<sardonico> che CPU hai?
<sardonico> head /proc/cpuinfo
<ermastr> model name : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q8300  @ 2.50GHz
<sardonico> puoi installarci tranquillamente una 64 bit, non 32
<ermastr> Va bene anche Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<sardonico> si, ma prendi la amd64
<sardonico> se vuoi l'ultima LTS puoi installare anche la 18.04
<ermastr> Proverò, grazie
<JocoColVostroAno> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<JocoColVostroAno> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<JocoColVostroAno> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<pescaresiZINGARI> beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) .. cheeeee beeelloooo èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè, quando erutta il vesuuuviooooooooooo, scende tutta la lavaaaaaaaaaaaa, scompare laaa caampaaniaaaaa (con enzotib) ..
<ryuujin-PESCARA> ryuujin ZINGARO PESCARESE,rispondimi qui in canale che io poi ti leggo sui log,tu puoi farlo,non ti dicono niente,non temi di esser cacciato via dalla moderazione per poi non vivere più senza chat come Carlin0 che vive solo di questo perché non ha un'altra vita fuori di qui ahahahahahahhahaah,tu no,sei zingaro,hai il tuo clan che ti sta vicino e ti assiste ahahahhaahahahahahahah
<ryuujin-PESCARA> ryuujin ZINGARO PESCARESE,rispondimi qui in canale che io poi ti leggo sui log,tu puoi farlo,non ti dicono niente,non temi di esser cacciato via dalla moderazione per poi non vivere più senza chat come Carlin0 che vive solo di questo perché non ha un'altra vita fuori di qui ahahahahahahhahaah,tu no,sei zingaro,hai il tuo clan che ti sta vicino e ti assiste ahahahhaahahahahahahah
<ryuujin-PESCARA> ryuujin ZINGARO PESCARESE,rispondimi qui in canale che io poi ti leggo sui log,tu puoi farlo,non ti dicono niente,non temi di esser cacciato via dalla moderazione per poi non vivere più senza chat come Carlin0 che vive solo di questo perché non ha un'altra vita fuori di qui ahahahahahahhahaah,tu no,sei zingaro,hai il tuo clan che ti sta vicino e ti assiste ahahahhaahahahahahahah
<ryuujin-PESCARA> ryuujin ZINGARO PESCARESE,rispondimi qui in canale che io poi ti leggo sui log,tu puoi farlo,non ti dicono niente,non temi di esser cacciato via dalla moderazione per poi non vivere più senza chat come Carlin0 che vive solo di questo perché non ha un'altra vita fuori di qui ahahahahahahhahaah,tu no,sei zingaro,hai il tuo clan che ti sta vicino e ti assiste ahahahhaahahahahahahah
<Mr_Pan---TEDESCO> BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<Botolo> !caps | Mr_Pan---TEDESCO
<ubot-it> Mr_Pan---TEDESCO: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<PESCARA-CITY> Carlin0 ma ti vuoi rendere conto che sei id io ta,vivi tutto il giorno in chat ma nonostante ciò non hai mai avuto nessun amico?te ne rendi conto Carlin0?capisci che sei un disagiato psichiatrico?lo capisci Carlin0? ryuujin,tu capisci invece che abiti a pescara e quindi sei uno zingaro rom legato al clan dei casamonica e dei di silvio?capisci ryuujin che sei un avanzo di lager post bellico?
<PESCARA-CITY> Carlin0 ma ti vuoi rendere conto che sei id io ta,vivi tutto il giorno in chat ma nonostante ciò non hai mai avuto nessun amico?te ne rendi conto Carlin0?capisci che sei un disagiato psichiatrico?lo capisci Carlin0? ryuujin,tu capisci invece che abiti a pescara e quindi sei uno zingaro rom legato al clan dei casamonica e dei di silvio?capisci ryuujin che sei un avanzo di lager post bellico?
<PESCARA-CITY> Carlin0 ma ti vuoi rendere conto che sei id io ta,vivi tutto il giorno in chat ma nonostante ciò non hai mai avuto nessun amico?te ne rendi conto Carlin0?capisci che sei un disagiato psichiatrico?lo capisci Carlin0? ryuujin,tu capisci invece che abiti a pescara e quindi sei uno zingaro rom legato al clan dei casamonica e dei di silvio?capisci ryuujin che sei un avanzo di lager post bellico?
<PESCARA-CITY> Carlin0 ma ti vuoi rendere conto che sei id io ta,vivi tutto il giorno in chat ma nonostante ciò non hai mai avuto nessun amico?te ne rendi conto Carlin0?capisci che sei un disagiato psichiatrico?lo capisci Carlin0? ryuujin,tu capisci invece che abiti a pescara e quindi sei uno zingaro rom legato al clan dei casamonica e dei di silvio?capisci ryuujin che sei un avanzo di lager post bellico?
<Car-Linux> indovinello: ci sono un terrone siculo (fabio_cc),un terrone campano (enzotib) e uno zingaro abruzzese (ryuujin) dentro una macchina .... secondo voi chi guida??? ...........................................................................................................................................................................................
<Car-Linux> ................................... ............................ ................. ........................... LA POLIZIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahaahah
<brk> Ciao. Da dopo un aggiornamento di sistema e di sicurezza , devo partire in recovery mode altrimenti continua a scrollarmi il video all'infinito. Qualcuno mi può dare qualche dritta ?
<enzotib> brk, scrollare mostrando cosa?
<brk> nulla. Mi chiede la password e gliela dò. fin qui tutto normale, poi mi mostra le icone della barra menu, a sinistra, poi quelle del desktop e dopo 1sec me le scrolla a sx e le ricarica, le scrolla e le ricarica, così all'infinito.
<brk> devo spegnere, riaccendere, ESC e recovery mode. Allora parte regolare, ha solo la videata un po',,,schiacciata
<enzotib> brk, prova a reinstallare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop
<brk> mi puoi indicare come fare?
<enzotib> brk: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<brk> ok. Fatto. Ora provo a farlo ripartire ?
<enzotib> brk, sì
<brk> ciao enzotib. Ho re-installato il desktop e riavviato il PC, ma non è cambiato nulla.
<pietro> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-24
<Mr_Pan-6-MALATO> Mr_Pan: MALATO
<Mr_Pan-6-MALATO> AHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUA
<Botolo> !caps | Mr_Pan-6-MALATO
<ubot-it> Mr_Pan-6-MALATO: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Mr_PannoLinux> Carlin0 io trovo che la tua psiche evidenzi parecchie caratteristiche tendenti alla sociopatia più estrema,tu che ne pensi CarLinux?ti senti tanto sociopatico quanto misogino quando vedi le fregne nei film porno e nel constatarle vige una dannazione interna dentro te per non riuscire a possederle,in quanto sfigato e impotente Carlin0?ahahahhahaah l
<m4xR34L> salve gente, quando avvio il pc mi da questo avviso: [FAILED] failed to start Load Karnel Modules. come posso risolvere?
<m4xR34L> scusate sono su 16.04
<[Enrico]> !paste | m4xR34L puoi fare il paste dell'output del comand "/etc/modules-load.d/" dato da terminale?
<ubot-it> m4xR34L puoi fare il paste dell'output del comand "/etc/modules-load.d/" dato da terminale?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]: faccio subito, grazie
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]: mi dice /etc/modules-load.d/: È una directory
<[Enrico]> m4xR34L: ho scusa ho scritto male il comando: ls /etc/modules-load.d/
<[Enrico]> mancava ls
<m4xR34L> ok arriva
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]: anbox.conf  cups-filters.conf  modules.conf
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]: ieri ho provato a installare anbox, ma senza successo... forse ho fatto danni
<[Enrico]> m4xR34L: puoi fare il paste di questo comando? cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]: certo
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b6p4yJtdFc/
<[Enrico]> m4xR34L: tuttavia sembra tu abbia rimosso il PPA di anbox, non lo vedo nel tuo paste. Ma non hai rimosso i pacchetti installati forse?
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]:  ti passo il link di gitHub dove ho trovato io comandi per installare anbox https://github.com/anbox/anbox/blob/master/docs/install.md
<[Enrico]> si lo avevo già trovato
<[Enrico]> ma tu il ppa non lo hai nella lista
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]: credevo di aver ripulito il tutto
<[Enrico]> m4xR34L: in ogni caso: i PPA non sono ufficialmente supportati e tu ne hai parecchi, puoi aspettarti problemi quando li usi
<[Enrico]> beh anbox.conf è ancora in /etc/modules-load.d
<[Enrico]> non è detto che sia quello a dare problemi eh
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]: potrebbe essere questo comando che ha dato problemi : ls -1 /dev/{ashmem,binder}
<[Enrico]> no
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]: fino a ieri andava tutto bene... ho smanettato un pò ed ecco il risultato :(
<m4xR34L> cosa altro potrei fare?
<[Enrico]> m4xR34L: beh non installare milioni di PPA tanto per cominciare, al prossimo aggiornamento di versione quasi sicuramente ti si rompe tutto. Per il momento cosa dice l'output di: systemctl status systemd-modules-load.service
<m4xR34L> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2zhjZkzm4c/
<[Enrico]> bah non dice quale modulo ha fallito
<[Enrico]> puoi provarli tutti uno ad uno e vedere quali falliscono a caricare
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]: ok.... solo non so come si fa :)
<[Enrico]> vedi i file dentro /etc/modules-load.d/ ? leggi cosa c'è scritto dentro c'è la lista dei moduli da caricare. Per esempio suppongo che in anbox.conf ci sia scritto ashmem_linux o ashmem.
<[Enrico]> m4xR34L: quindi tu provi a scrivere: sudo modprobe ashmem_linux (o qualunque altro nome). Se ti da errore, hai trovato il modulo problematico
<[Enrico]> se è anbox devi rimuovere anbox, è ancora installato
<[Enrico]> m4xR34L: per rimuovere un ppa il modo migliore, che io sappia, è usare ppa-purge, vedi anche https://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]: mille grazie, mi metto all'opera
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]: modprobe: FATAL: Module ashmem_linux not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-38-generic
<[Enrico]> m4xR34L: il problema è anbox, devi rimuoverlo
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]: ok provvedo
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]: ho dato il comando apt policy per vedere la lista PPA, ma anbox non lo trovo.... mi sfugge?
<[Enrico]> m4xR34L: non so come mai non lo trova.... ma della roba di anbox ce l'hai installata
<[Enrico]> m4xR34L: lo hai rimosso ieri per caso? senza rimuovere tutti i pacchetti installati?
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]: ieri credevo di averlo rimosso... forse ho usato un comando errato
<sardonico> hai usato ppa:morphis/anbox-support ?
<m4xR34L> sardonico: controllo nella bash
<m4xR34L> sardonico: sudo ppa-purge ppa:morphis/anbox-support
<sardonico> sudo apt purge anbox-modules-dkms_13_all.deb
<sardonico> e
<sardonico> sudo apt purge http://ppa.launchpad.net/morphis/anbox-support/ubuntu/pool/main/a/anbox-modules/anbox-modules-dkms_13~xenial1_all.deb
<sardonico> scusa
<m4xR34L> sardonico: dimmi
<sardonico> sudo apt purge anbox-modules-dkms_13~xenial1_all.deb
<m4xR34L> sardonico: ok faccio
<sardonico> sudo apt purge anbox-modules-dkms_13_all.deb
<m4xR34L> sardonico: mi sono perso, puoi ripetere l'ordine dei comandi per cortesia?
<sardonico> sudo apt purge anbox-modules-dkms_13_all
<sardonico> sudo apt purge anbox-modules-dkms_13~xenial1_all
<m4xR34L> sardonico: grazie, faccio
<m4xR34L> sardonico: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto anbox-modules-dkms_13_all
<Carlin0> m4xR34L, metti in paste dpkg -l | grep anbox
<m4xR34L> Carlin0: ok
<m4xR34L> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TH4tn2RSp8/
<Carlin0> m4xR34L, il pacchetto in pratica non c'è più è rimasta solo la conf , la puoi levare con
<Carlin0> sudo apt purge anbox-modules-dkms
<m4xR34L> Carlin0: faccio
<Carlin0> ma cmq è solo il residuo della conf
<Carlin0> non credo interferisca con qualcosa
<m4xR34L> Carlin0: fatto, un comando per verificare se [FAILED] failed to start Load Karnel Modules se ne è andato?
<Carlin0> m4xR34L, con tutti quei ppa non ti aspettare nulla di buono
<m4xR34L> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nPNJTRKDPg/
<Carlin0> m4xR34L, non hai detto che lo fa in avvio ?
<m4xR34L> si riavvio e vi faccio sapere
<m4xR34L> ragazzi GRAZIE ho risolto
<m4xR34L> ogni volta che vengo qui mi aiutate sempre.... ho sempre trovato la soluzione
<m4xR34L> grazie di cuore, siete magici!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<m4xR34L> :)
<Carlin0> grazie a [Enrico] e sardonico
<[Enrico]> prefo :)
<[Enrico]> prego* :)
<Carlin0> io ho fatto il meno ...
<m4xR34L> Carlin0: a tutti anche a te che sei sempre disponibile :)
<sardonico> prego, figurati ;)
<m4xR34L> vi saluto bella gente... alla prossima, buona giornata a tutti :)
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-25
<MrPan-IST-FESSEN> Mr_Pannolini che non siete altro li mortacci vostri ma che cazzo fate qui tutto il giorno ma non uscite mai?ma realmente così sfigati siete?senza una vita?senza un lavoro?senza una famiglia?senza un amore?senza niente?ma che cazzo vivete a fare allora,perché non vi uccidete che non servite a un cazzo in questa vita di merda,ammazzatevi allora,decer
<MrPan-IST-FESSEN> ebrati psicolabili morti di figa ahuahauahuahauahua
<Miss_Panna> Mr_Pannolinux ciao sfigato germanico! avete visto un CarLinux? lo sto cercando disperatamente da codesta mattina ma non si trova in giro,non vorrei fosse stato arrestato e messo dentro a causa delle sue continue e ripetute molestie alle fregne considerato che è un torinese stalker e femminicida (come tutti i torinesi) ... Carlinux,vieni qua,esci fu
<Miss_Panna> Mr_Pannolinux ciao sfigato germanico! avete visto un CarLinux? lo sto cercando disperatamente da codesta mattina ma non si trova in giro,non vorrei fosse stato arrestato e messo dentro a causa delle sue continue e ripetute molestie alle fregne considerato che è un torinese stalker e femminicida (come tutti i torinesi) ... Carlinux,vieni qua,esci fu
<bbanner> ciao a tutti
<Zippolo> Salve
<Zippolo> qualcuno sa come risolvere il bug della scheda
<Zippolo> Realtek RTL8723BE 802.11 bgn Wi-Fi Adapter
<Zippolo> ?
<Mr_Pan> Zippolo> quale sarebbe il bug ?
<Zippolo> @Mr_
<Zippolo> Mr_Pan:
<Mr_Pan> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Zippolo> Mr_Pan: allora in pratica il wifi prende solo a 1metro
<Zippolo> ho letto nei vari forum che è un bug della scheda
<Zippolo> e di introdurre degli header del kernel, a me non li fa inserire
<Zippolo> Mr_Pan: qjuindi?
<Zippolo> Ragazzi avevo chiesto se qualcuno sapeva riisolvere ilbug delle schede wireless realtek
<Mr_Pan> Zippolo> non ero al pc
<Zippolo> Mr_Pan:  ma sai come fare?
<Mr_Pan> Zippolo> devo leggere anche io
<Mr_Pan> Zippolo> basta cercare https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=623161
<Zippolo> già fatto
<Zippolo> niente
<Mr_Pan> Zippolo> li dice di avere risolto e in passato altri utenti é stata consigliata quella guida
<Mr_Pan> non sodirti altro
<Zippolo> io ci ho provato 15 volte
<Zippolo> non cambia nulla
<zippolo> Mr_Pan: ho riprovato il tutto
<zippolo> e nulla
<zippolo> oltretutto non mi fa creare alberi nel kernel per gli headet
<Zippolo> Mr_Pan: scusa mi ha chiuso, quindi sai qualcosa?
<Zippolo> Realtek RTL8723BE 802.11 bgn Wi-Fi Adapter
<Zippolo> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvwqvvkYOil
<Zippolo> Mr_Pan:
<Zippolo> come risolvo raga?
<Zippolo> Perfavore raga un aiutino
<Zippolo> bbanner:
<Zippolo> Acn0w: alex-linux
<Zippolo> alex-linux:
<Zippolo> Andrea993:
<Zippolo> dai raga perfavore
<Mr_Pan> Zippolo> basta cercare https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=623161
<Zippolo> Mr_Pan: EH ma le ho fatte ste cose
<Zippolo> è 3 volte  che lo mandi
<ryujin6DiPescara> ryuujin: zingaro!
<ryuujin> 3ahaha
<ryuujin> mi piace troppo custu'
<ryuujin> notte gente
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-26
<shortwave> buongiorno a tutti, dopo essere uscito da uno standby mi sono ritrovato senza audio di sistema. ho provato a riavviare diverse molte ma non va più.inoltre noto che adesso non trovo più il modulo "System Output" in patchage o claudia. sul canale ubuntustudio non mi rispondono da giorni.
<shortwave> ho anche tentato disinstallando pulseaudio, cosa che in passato mi aveva risolto problemi simili,ma niente...
<Mr_Pan> pensate che un nas "home made" basato su celeron 4x1.50 GHz  sia sprecato  ?
<Mr_Pan>                                                                                                                                 
<mario123> buongiorno a tutti vorrei chiedere una cosa riguardante il mio chrome os della samsung
<mario123> è un notebook con sistema operativo chrome os, ho circa 9 giga liberi nel disco e vorrei sapere se posso installare ubuntu , o anche una delle prime versioni , oppure e meglio lasciare perdere?
<versilia> possibile che prima loscanner della stampante brother andasse e ora non vada più ?
<versilia> non è possibile aprire il dispositivo 'brother4:net1;dev0': L'argomento non è valido
<versilia> c'è qualcuno?
<versilia> Devo cancellare uno scanner
<versilia> toctoc
<versilia> https://imgur.com/a/rN689XH
<versilia> è quello corretto
<versilia> https://imgur.com/a/7sSe7Gr è quello da cancellare
<Guest16535> ciao a tutti, come posso tornare ad una versione precedente di ubuntu ? la 18.10 mi da problemi, vorrei tornare alla 18.04
<enzotib> Guest16535: non si può, devi reinstallare
<Guest16535> formattare e reistallare iso?
<enzotib> sì, fatti un backup dei tuoi file e reinstalla da liveusb, non ci vuole poi molto
<Mr_Pan> Guest16535> hai aggiornato alla 18.10 senza prima provare una live   ?
<Guest16535> na non ho provato niente
<Guest16535> installata ed usata
<Guest16535> ma ho dei problemi assurdi sia grafici sia di sistema
<runciter_> Domanda veloce
<runciter_> Come posso lanciare firefox con permessi di root
<runciter_> ?
<runciter_> Aggiungo che le versioni precedenti alla 57 non davano questo problema
<runciter_> ed è mia intenzione usare la versione più aggiornata
<runciter_> ossia la 63
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-27
<sparapa> ciao a tutti,la versione precedente 18.04 è solo lts?
<sardonico> si
<sparapa> ho la versione 18.10 ma ho dei problemi e vorrei mettere la 18.04 ... se carico il file iso in una penna usb da 2 gb va bene ?
<alex-linux> buongiorno qualcuno sa dirmi come ripristinare il mio adattatore bluetouth
<Rino> buongiorno a tutti
<Rino> premesso che sono una new entry nel mondo, ho notato che l'avvio del sistema è un pò lento. C'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<mariomariomario> Salve, ho itallato ora Ubuto sul mio Asus Eee Pc, ma non riconosce nessuna sorgente audio;  nelle impostazioni audio, la unica cosa sorgente presente risulta "dummy". cosa posso fare?
<mariomariomario> perdonate gli errori....
<alemarinetti> Non riesco ad avviare il download, forse perché ho selezionato l'opzione 32bit?
<alemarinetti> Mi appare la seguente schermata:
<alemarinetti> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhlnpXvr27sZ
<alemarinetti> Grazie a chi vorrà aiutarmi
<battistasalis> Ho installato libreoffice base su ubuntu 18.04 e funziona bene ma le finestre di dialogo (ad esempio per la creazione di formulari) sono in inglese. Ho disinstallato e installato nuovamente. Qualcuno mi sa aiutare per fare in modo che tutto torni in italiano. Grazie.
<Damni> battistasalis: installa anche i pacchetti di localizzazione
<battistasalis> già fatto: ripeto funziona tutto, i menu sono in italiano ma le finestre di dialogo sono in lingua inglese, ho provato a impostare altra lingua per poi ripristinare ma tutto rimane come prima!
<VoiAveteLa-MAMMA> Carlin0,luridissimo SLAVE BOY,sei sottomesso alla fregna come tutti i torinesi stalker e femminicidi...sei un molestatore seriale Carlin0,di quelli che si nascondono in metro e appena vedono passare una fregna la violentano come una saudita ahuahuahauahuahu Carlin0 sei la sf i ga dell'essere umano concentrata in una sola persona
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-28
<VOSTRA-NONNA> avete visto un Carlin0? ovvero uno di quegli stalker torinesi morti di fr e gn a di cui tanto si sente parlare nei tg? uno di quegli esseri femminicidi che non hanno mai visto una donna nella loro vita e che quando ne hanno una davanti agli occhi per la prima volta la stuprano per poi farne a pezzi il corpo e occultarlo? l'avete visto?
<Carlin0> /blist/m *aka all *188.227.*
<gnasci> ciao, ho 2 problemi sul mio lenovo thinkpad E555:
<gnasci> dopo la sospensione spesso e volentieri non funzionano più il wifi e il double tap e lo scorrimento a 2 dita sul touchpad
<gnasci> ho cercato un po' in giro e su alcuni lenovo sono tipici questi problemi, ma di soluzioni ne ho trovate ben poche..magari voi sapete meglio dove cercare e potreste aiutarmi
<Mr_Pan> gnasci> purtroppo nulla e'  cambiato da quando sei passato di qua ... devi aspettare gli aggiornameni e sperare che sistemino ...
<gnasci> la cosa curiosa che ho appena notato è che dopo la sospensione quando scorro il touchpad con 2 dita sembra che ne rilevi una sola (di dita)
<gnasci> però se provo a scorrere con 3 dita sembra che ne rilevi 2
<gnasci> addirittura per qualche secondo sono riuscito a scorrere, ora non sccorre più, ma quantomeno il sistema riconosce qualcosa: se scorro con tre dita il puntatore resta fermo, quindi qualcosa rileva
<gnasci> magari non vi interessa, ma ho notato un'altra cosa ancora
<gnasci> se clicco con 3 dita sul touchpad e poi scorro (senza staccare le 3 dita), funziona bene, scorre come dovrebbe scorrere normalmente (però funziona solo con 3 dita...BAH)
<skegh> ciao a tutti
<Mr_Pan> skegh> ciao
<skegh> è un problema se pongo qualche domanda pur non avendo registrato il nickname ?
<skegh> ok, problema mio, da bravo newbie vorrei capire se è necessario usare il simbolo "#" prima di aggiungere una riga al file /etc/fstab
<skegh> e poi vorrei anche sapere se l'acqua calda brucia ^_^
<KoKKio> ciao e buona domenica a tutti
<sandonik> il Carlin0 va di notte a cercar le fighe rotte, ma con grosso e grande sdegno, trova solo fighe di legno.... come weinstein il produttore, vuole fregna a tutte le ore .. ma sia povere che ricche, gli dan sempre un 2 di picche! ahahahhahahahahaahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahah
<davide1> chiedo
<davide2> salve
<skerzo-pesante> il babbo non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeeree che! VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOO, in compagnia di uno stranieeeeroooooo, su spiagge assolate,lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuocateeee.. VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOO,in compagnia di uno stranieeeroooo
<skerzo-pesante> il babbo non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeeree che! VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOO, in compagnia di uno stranieeeeroooooo, su spiagge assolate,lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuocateeee.. VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOO,in compagnia di uno stranieeeroooo
<skerzo-pesante> il babbo non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeeree che! VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOO, in compagnia di uno stranieeeeroooooo, su spiagge assolate,lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuocateeee.. VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOO,in compagnia di uno stranieeeroooo
<skerzo-pesante1> il babbo non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeeree che! VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOO, in compagnia di uno stranieeeeroooooo, su spiagge assolate,lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuocateeee.. VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOO,in compagnia di uno stranieeeroooo
<skerzo-pesante1> il babbo non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeeree che! VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOO, in compagnia di uno stranieeeeroooooo, su spiagge assolate,lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuocateeee.. VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOO,in compagnia di uno stranieeeroooo
<skerzo-pesante1> il babbo non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeeree che! VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOO, in compagnia di uno stranieeeeroooooo, su spiagge assolate,lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuocateeee.. VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOO,in compagnia di uno stranieeeroooo
<skerzo-pesante2> il babbo non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeeree che! VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOO, in compagnia di uno stranieeeeroooooo, su spiagge assolate,lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuocateeee.. VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOO,in compagnia di uno stranieeeroooo
<skerzo-pesante2> il babbo non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeeree che! VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOO, in compagnia di uno stranieeeeroooooo, su spiagge assolate,lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuocateeee.. VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOO,in compagnia di uno stranieeeroooo
<skerzo-pesante2> il babbo non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeeree che! VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOO, in compagnia di uno stranieeeeroooooo, su spiagge assolate,lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuocateeee.. VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOO,in compagnia di uno stranieeeroooo
<skerzo-pesante3> il babbo non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeeree che! VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOO, in compagnia di uno stranieeeeroooooo, su spiagge assolate,lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuocateeee.. VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOO,in compagnia di uno stranieeeroooo
<skerzo-pesante3> il babbo non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeeree che! VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOO, in compagnia di uno stranieeeeroooooo, su spiagge assolate,lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuocateeee.. VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOO,in compagnia di uno stranieeeroooo
<skerzo-pesante3> il babbo non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeeree che! VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOO, in compagnia di uno stranieeeeroooooo, su spiagge assolate,lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuocateeee.. VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOO,in compagnia di uno stranieeeroooo
<skerzo-pesante4> il babbo non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeeree che! VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOO, in compagnia di uno stranieeeeroooooo, su spiagge assolate,lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuocateeee.. VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOO,in compagnia di uno stranieeeroooo
<skerzo-pesante4> il babbo non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeeree che! VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOO, in compagnia di uno stranieeeeroooooo, su spiagge assolate,lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuocateeee.. VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOO,in compagnia di uno stranieeeroooo
<skerzo-pesante4> il babbo non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeeree che! VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOO, in compagnia di uno stranieeeeroooooo, su spiagge assolate,lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuocateeee.. VOOOSTRA MAAAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOO,in compagnia di uno stranieeeroooo
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> avrei bisogno di sapere come si chiama il log dell'installer
<ubuntone> Ciao ragazzi
<ubuntone> sarei interessato al gaming su bubuntu
<ubuntone> qualcuno usa wine o similari?
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-21
<nf1995> buongiorno
<nf1995> sono nuovo ed inesperto, non so bene come funziona
<nf1995> ho un piccolo problema con lubuntu
<nf1995> mi compare una "grafica" di caricamento al centro dello schermo sin dall'avvio e non va mai via.
<nf1995> sono dei quadrati blu con dei pallini al centro che diventano bianchi e blu
<nf1995> il computer funziona regolarmente ma questo problema è estremamente fastidioso
<vitodoc> che versione hai di lubuntu
<nf1995> dovrebbe essere la 16
<vitodoc> puoi postare uno screenshot di questo problema?
<nf1995> certo
<nf1995> un attimo solo
<nf1995> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/yTlJN0IZRqqUkxbmmAR4?signature=e1be066e8a025faf5e8552f156195df1728d51913a726964855a717891209921&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NzE2NDY4NzZ9 https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/KpQ3WS0hSnCua6elRWy6?signature=e1be066e8a025faf5e8552f156195df1728d51913a726964855a717891209921&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NzE2NDY4NzZ9
<Carlin0> !image | nf1995
<ubot-it> nf1995: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nf1995> vanno bene le immagini?
<nf1995> ?
<vitodoc> Ho visto e non saprei proprio come aiutarti. Se vuoi aspetta che qualcun'altro ti risponda.
<nf1995> mi hanno detto che bisognava disattivare lo splash screen
<nf1995> però non riesco
<nf1995> comunque grazie lo stesso
<flowbit> Buongiorno a tutti figli di torvald
<Ufo93> ho problemi con gli aggiornamenti del pc, mi da sempre avanzamento parziale. inoltre non riesco a installare le app e non è possibile vederedvd perche non ho un player adatto. vorrei capire come poter tentare un ripristino
<flowbit> @ufo93 hai effettuato l'aggiornamento parziale?
<Ufo93> si
<Ufo93> il mio è un sistema a 32 bit
<Ufo93> ma tutto funzionava correttamente, adesso non installa più nulla e appunto non è possibile vedere video dvd
<vitodoc> Ufo93: che distro e che versione usi ?
<Ufo93> 18.04
<Ufo93> distro non so cosa sia
<vitodoc> ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu...ecc
<Ufo93> ubuntu
<flowbit> ciao @vitodoc! credo che ci sia ancora supporto sulla 19.10 per le app in 32bit vero?
<vitodoc> Ufo93: per aggiornare intendi il sistema o avanzamento di versione ?
<Ufo93> si
<vitodoc> si cosa
<Ufo93> ho sempre effettuato un avanzamanto versione dal 2007 ad ora
<vitodoc> quindi vuoi passare alla 19.10
<vitodoc> la 19.10 non ha supporto 32bit
<Ufo93> non posso perche ho un sistema 32 bit, avrei bisogno di capire il motivo per cui non mi funziona il download delle app visto che prima lo permetteva.
<Ufo93> mi interesserebbe sapere anche come poter effettuare un eventuale ripristino
<Ufo93> per vedere se ricomincia a funzionare
<Ufo93> non ho bisogno dell'ultima versione, basta che funzioni.
<vitodoc> apri il terminale posta l'output di cat /etc/apt/soucers.list. Non postare direttamente qui ma su pastebin.  https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<vitodoc> poi copia il link e postalo qui
<vitodoc> scusa ho sbagliato a scrivere, te lo riscrivo
<vitodoc> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ufo93> spero di riuscire a farlo... grazie cmq
<vitodoc> è facile
<vitodoc> selezioni il listato, lo copi, lo incolli su quel sito, metti un nome e premi paste. Dopo di che seleziona il link, lo copi e lo incolli qui.
<Ufo93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WnYZ5hxhzp/
<vitodoc> devi dare l'invio altrimeni non ti legge nulla
<Ufo93> mi da sempre la stessa cosa
<vitodoc> Cioè, mi stai dicendo che dentro al file sources.list non c'è nulla ?
<flowbit> quando scrivi "cat /etc/apt/sources.list " sul terminale premi invio e poi copi il risultato
<Ufo93> io apro la pagina paste ecc
<Ufo93> ci incollo quello che mi hai scritto
<Ufo93> e niente rimane in quella maniera
<vitodoc> Ufo93: ascoltami bene, come ti ha ben specificato flowbit, devi aprire il terminale di ubuntu e scrivere quel comando, dopo premi invio.
<Ufo93> ah ok il terminale ubunto
<vitodoc> speriamo xD
<vitodoc> dopo che hai premuto invio ti uscirà una lista, la copi e la incolli sul sito come hai fatto prima.
<Ufo93> mi dice file o directory inesistente
<vitodoc> avrai sbagliato a scrivere, te lo riscrivo
<vitodoc> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ufo93> ho riletto e va bene
<vitodoc> copia questo e incollalo sul terminale
<Ufo93> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<Ufo93> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<Ufo93> marco@marco-desktop:~$
<Ufo93> marco@marco-desktop:~$ cat/atc/apt/sources.list
<Ufo93> bash: cat/atc/apt/sources.list: File o directory non esistente
<vitodoc> fortuna che ha riletto xD
<flowbit> Mha
<m4xR34L> salve ragazzi ho un problema nello scaricare tor su 16 lts, se non è pertinente l'argomento mi potreste dare la chat di ubuntu free per cortesia o se invece posso chiedere aiuto qui?
<gigirock> !info tor
<ubot-it> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.5.8-1 (disco), package size 1283 kB, installed size 4616 kB
<gigirock> m4xR34L, e quale sarebbe il problema oltre a fare sudo apt install tor ?
<m4xR34L> gigirock: signature verification failed! ma in rete stò vedendo che è un problema comune.... do un'occhiata se non trovo magari poi vi disturbo.... naturalmente se sai come risolvere sono lieto.... grazie
<chris2121212> ragazzi devo installare ubuntu in dual boot, quando mi esce la schermata delle partizioni per installarlo non mi esce nessuna partizione
<chris2121212> aiuto
<gigirock> chris2121212, che altro sistema e' installato su quel pc ?
<chris2121212> windows 10
<chris2121212> ho creato già la partizione in exfat per installarlo li dentro
<gigirock> chris2121212, per installare cosa .... win o ubuntu ?
<chris2121212> ubuntu, windows è gia installato7
<chris2121212> installato*
<gigirock> chris2121212, attento a quello che fai che potresti distruggere tutto
<gigirock> chris2121212, come hai nominato la partizione per ubuntu ?
<chris2121212> con la lettera d
<chris2121212> male che vada ho ripristino e so reinstallare windows male che vada
<gigirock> chris2121212, era meglio dare un nome ..... cmq puoi postare una foto della videata che ti si presenta ?
<chris2121212> pensvo fosse il secure boot ma non è quello
<chris2121212> ora invio
<gigirock> se e' installato win10 devi anche togliere fastboot e controllare che non sia criptato il tutto
<chris2121212> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/YYtMq9iRLyqe4mb5QHBg?signature=09da38cb05dbd48011c4bb6e0153873ef657d2aef5be0533e1464da4452ee13f&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NzE2Njg2OTR9
<chris2121212> ok ora chiudo tutto e modifico impostazioni bios
<gigirock> chris2121212, ma installi su un normale pc ? hai ssd  ?
<chris2121212> si un nvme
<chris2121212> portatile
<chris2121212> acer
<chris2121212> tempo fa con elementary os non  ho avuto problemi
<chris2121212> era un pc più vecchio però
<chris2121212> come faccio a disattivare la criptografia?
<gigirock> chris2121212, esiste la nuova versione 1910 di ubuntu che ha molte novita'
<chris2121212> quella sto provando ad installare
<gigirock> chris2121212, dovresti reinstallare win10...
<gigirock> chris2121212, nella foto hai 1904
<chris2121212> ho provato poi con la nuova ma mi da lo stesso errore
<chris2121212> dici che  win 10 originale installato di serie da fastidio?
<gigirock> no non dovrebbe, sembra che ubuntu non 'rileva' l'ssd
<chris2121212> magari come hai detto ha qualche crittografia
<chris2121212> magri dovrei aggiungere un altro ssd dentro il portatile e installarlo pulito su un altro ssd
<chris2121212> MAGARI*
<Chris1212122> Ragazzi sono quello di prima, sto provando ad installare Ubuntu in dual boot con Windows su un nvme, ma nel momento in cui dovrei installarlo Ubuntu non mi mostra le partizioni
<Carlin0> Chris1212122, hai disattivato l'avvio rapido di win ?
<Carlin0> bonanotte
<flowbit> ciao @carlin0 :)
<Chris123> Qualcuno mi può aiutare con l'installazione di Ubuntu ho un problema
<Carlin0> Chris123, hai disattivato l'avvio rapido di win ?
<Chris123> No ora cerco una guida
<Carlin0> !fastboot
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare il fast boot di Windows seguire questa guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/WindowsAvvioRapido
<Chris123> Fatto
<Chris123> Ora provo a fare avviare Ubuntu da chiavetta e vedo cosa accade
<Carlin0> Chris123, come hai preparato la chiavetta ?
<Chris123> Con Rufus
<Chris123> Con rufus
<Carlin0> ok se dovesse dare problemi prova a rifarla con etcher
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Chris123> Come sempre non mi mostra le partizioni..provo con questo etcher grazie, ha bisogno di qualche settaggio specifico?
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> Chris123, se il problema persiste controlla l'integrità della iso
<Carlin0> !md5 | Chris123
<ubot-it> Chris123: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<vaginedtable> ciao a tutti, dal mio portatile jumper ezbook con intel celeron N3450 non trovo l'uscita output audio quando collego con hdmi. sono su xubuntu 18.04, e mi ricordo che con una precedente installazione di ubuntu funzionava. quale driver potrebbe mancarmi?
<vaginedtable> ][
<Mr_Pan> vaginedtable> se apri il mixer -- impostazioni -.--uscita non hai hdmi  ?
<vaginedtable> ci sono solo speakers e headphones (unplugged)
<vaginedtable> eseguendo lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio" mi risulta questo https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rdFnc7NMmw/
<khk> buonasera a tutti
<khk> ho un problema con il "tap to click" del portatile che non si attiva su lubuntu. Ho parzialmente risolto ma devo dare il comando ad ogni riavvio per non perdere la configurazione
<khk> in pratica dando il comando sudo xinput set-prop 11 281 1 attivo il tap to click
<khk> però non riesco a modificare la riga: libinput Tapping Enabled Default (282): 0
<khk> mi da questo errore https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kGppC3cZr4/
<khk> Ho disabilitato il tap to drag dal gestore mouse/trackpad gui anche se è rimasto attivo di Default, potrebbe essere un problema di conflitti? allego i risultati xinit del trackpad
<khk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3P4sRS4c3R/
<vitodoc> Il tuo problema qual'è, che ad ogni avvio devi dare il comando per abilitarlo ?
<khk> non proprio, il comando potrei darlo automaticamente all'avvio
<khk> risolvendo, risolvo 2 problemi in uno... oltre al tap to click ero impossibilitato a cliccare il tasto destro
<khk> ho trovato questa soluzione online, non so se sia corretto agire così ma funziona. Piuttosto mi sembra un anomalia del trackpad
<khk> cioè di compatibilità o non so cosa
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-22
<flowbit> Buongiorno
<Skamp12> chiedo aiuto a chi ne sa piu di me,ho bisogno di installare R per l'uni su ubuntu ma continua a darmi degli errori posso chiedere qui o devo aprire un post?
<[Enrico]> Skamp12: puoi chiedere
<[Enrico]> Skamp12: se non sono pacchetti ufficiali forniti da ubuntu puoi chiedere nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<Skamp12> non lo so se è un pacchetto ufficiale, non sono molto esperto ancora di questo sistema operativo
<[Enrico]> Skamp12: beh poco male, te lo diciamo noi se stai facendo qualcosa di non ufficialmente supportato
<Skamp12> pero leggendo sul forum, c'è scritto che bastava dare da terminale "    sudo apt-get install r-base"
<Skamp12> il problema che mi restituisce tot errori che adesso ti inoltro che non so da cosa derivano
<[Enrico]> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<[Enrico]> Skamp12: usa questo servizio ^^^ per output lunghi
<Carlin0> !info r-base
<ubot-it> r-base (source: r-base): GNU R statistical computation and graphics system. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-1build1 (disco), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Carlin0> è nei repo ufficiali
<Skamp12> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8QPT7Vt8hp/
<Carlin0> Skamp12, che ubuntu usi ?
<Skamp12> 19.04
<Carlin0> !vedisources | Skamp12
<ubot-it> Skamp12: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<Skamp12> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CVxG4DWCCG/
<Carlin0> Skamp12, dai il comando tra virt
<Carlin0> Skamp12, dai il comando tra virgolette per intero
<Skamp12> l'ho dato per intero mi restituisce quello che ti ho inviato poco fa
<Carlin0> no hai dato un comando diverso
<Skamp12> no hai ragione perdonami
<Carlin0> cmq Skamp12 al 90% hai incasinato aggiungendo ppa
<Skamp12> https://termbin.com/hxc5c
<Carlin0> Skamp12, sudo apt update da errori ?
<[Enrico]> Skamp12: hai installato un repo di terzi che contiene R, va in conflitto coi repo ufficiali. La guida che hai seguito purtroppo è sbagliata
<Carlin0> repo di terzi per una versione diversa di ubuntu cioè la 18.04
<[Enrico]> non serve nessun repo aggiuntivo per installare R su ubuntu, è fornito "out of the box"
<Skamp12> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VwJZF48jrW/ allora questo è l'update
<Skamp12> ok immaginavo di aver installato qualcosa di sbagliato
<Skamp12> pero ora come la elimino?
<Carlin0> Skamp12, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Carlin0> e poi riprova l'update
<Skamp12> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5hjZXfbF69/
<Carlin0> Skamp12, è ubuntu o una derivata ?
<Skamp12> ubuntu 19.04
<Chris1212122> Raga ho un problema chi mi può aiutare?
<Carlin0> Skamp12, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Skamp12> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cTJp7hfFsX/
<Carlin0> Skamp12, si apre il file ... devi metteree il cancelletoot nelle ultime righe
<Carlin0> quelle di cloud r project
<Carlin0> Skamp12, poi salvi e chiudi e ri dai update
<Chris1212122> Praticamente ho Linux e Ubuntu in dual boot, se in sata mode ho attivato AHCI mi si avvia solo Ubuntu ma non windows, se seleziono RST WITH OPTANE il contrario
<Skamp12> oh aspetta ho trovato le righe che mi dici le devo cancellare?
<Carlin0> Skamp12, o le cancelli o metti # a inizio riga
<Skamp12> ok il cancelletto ad inizio riga gia c'e da solo
<Carlin0> Skamp12, lascia almeno una riga vuota al fondo
<Carlin0> Skamp12, no in una riga non c'è
<Carlin0> la terzultima
<Skamp12> sisi vista ora do l'update
<Skamp12> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/grKTDPPTRS/
<Carlin0> ok Skamp12 ora prova sudo apt install r-base
<Carlin0> se non da errori sei a posto
<Skamp12> grade grazie mille sta scaricado finalmete
<Carlin0> Chris1212122, aspetta qualcun altro , non uso win da 9/10 anni e non saprei
<Chris1212122> Va bene grazie
<Chris1212122> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Chris123> C'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi? Ho un problema di avvii fra Ubuntu e Windows
<Chris123> Windows*
<Chris123> Ho un problema con il dual boot di Windows e di Linux, se metto RST whit OPTANE si avvia solo Windows ma non linux...se imposto ahci fa l'opposto
<[Enrico]> Chris123: per quanto ne so in Linux RST (Rapid Storage Technology) non è supportato
<[Enrico]> in quanto Linux reimplementa la tecnologia in modo generico internamente
<apt-ghetto> Posta per favore il link di `{ sudo efibootmgr -v; sudo parted --list} | pastebinit`
<[Enrico]> Chris123: l'unica soluzione è fixare il bootloader di Windows dopo essere passati at AHCI
<[Enrico]> o forse bisogna prima disabilitare RST da Windows
<Chris123> Se metto l'ahci mi dà errore Windows, non mi si avvia e mi dice appunto problema di boot, fixare in che senso?
<paolo1908> E' da qualche anno che utilizzo Ubuntu e qualche sua derivata. In questo periodo su un EeePC della Asus ho caricato Xubuntu, ma non riesco a vedere in modo completo la pagina del software center. Chiedo se si può migliorare la visione su quesata macchina. Grazie
<chris1234> ragazzi sono sempre lo stesso solo che fra vari impegni non riesco a restare online per molto tempo, ho un probema col dual boot di windows e ubuntu, praticamente se seleziono dal bios ahci si avvia solo ubuntu ma non windows, se imposto rst with optane mi fa l'opposto
<chris1234> come posso fare per far convivere entrambi i sistemi
<chris1234> ho un ssd nvme
<chris1234> non c'è un programmino che a seconda del sistema cambia da rst a ahci
<vitodoc> che windows hai ?
<chris1234> 10
<vitodoc> Hai fatto la prova a disattivare l'avvio veloce di win 10 ?
<chris1234> si
<chris1234> dovrei attivare l ahci anche per windows
<chris1234> ma non so come fare
<chris1234> e non vorrei reinstallare tutto windows da 0
<vitodoc> Non saprei.
<chris1234> va bene grazie
<chris1234> c'è qualcun'altro che possa aiutarmi
<Glucas> Salve, ho bisogno di aiuto per l'installazione di UBUNVirtualBox
<Carlin0> eh ?
<gigirock> Glucas:cioe' vuoi installare virtual box in un sistema ubuntu ?
<Glucas> il contrario
<Glucas> ubuntu su virtualbox
<Carlin0> non diamo supporto qui a installazioni virtuali  , solo reali
<Glucas> l'installazione si blocca
<gigirock> Glucas:e virtualbox su che os e' installato ?
<Glucas> sia mac sia win
<gigirock> Glucas:qui ti aiutiamo per ubuntu come OS
<Glucas> scusate allora
<gigirock> Glucas:cmq vai a osboxes.org e trovi i file gia' pronti
<Glucas> ok grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-23
<chris123> salve a tutti, sono entrato più volte per risolvere un problema che ho un dual boot con ubuntu e win 10, praticamente se imposto dal biso rst with optane si avvia win ma non ubuntu..se imposto ahci fa l'opposto
<flowbit> Buogiorno su
<marloiacono> Salve, vorrei sapere se è possibile installare ubintu su ipad. Grazie
<verdecaraibi> ciao a tutti, buongiorno
<verdecaraibi> sono un neo neo neo neofita di xubuntu
<verdecaraibi> su un sistema windows riesco a smanettare ma su uno xubuntu (quello che sto usando) hmmmmmmmm
<verdecaraibi> mi sento un pò impedito. quel poco che avevo imparato a fare l'ho dimenticato
<verdecaraibi> se sono qui ovviamente è perché ho qualche problemino
<verdecaraibi> e vorrei quindi chiedervi aiuto
<verdecaraibi> dopo essere stato così prolisso...  arriviamo al dunque
<verdecaraibi> allora....
<verdecaraibi> ho un pc fisso su cui installai xubuntu (e già non mi ricordo che versione e non so dove guardare per saperlo)
<verdecaraibi> ho cambiato la motherboard di questo pc e mi chiedevo se posso aggiornare anche il sistema operativo con una versione più recente
<verdecaraibi> ho provato a fare gli aggiornamenti automatici , ma per qualche motivo non riescono (credo non siano raggiungibili le repository)
<verdecaraibi> e non mi riesce nemmeno di aggiornare alcuni software (vedi Teamviewer)
<verdecaraibi> qualcuno ha qualche consiglio per me?
<vitodoc> verdecaraibi: per sapere il numero di versione scrivi sul temrinale lsb_release -r
<mairing2002> salve ragazzi, chi c'è per un consiglio su una distro?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | mairing2002
<ubot-it> mairing2002: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<matadores> buona sera
<matadores> per attivare trim su ubuntu nella wiki dice che e stata estata con versioni absolete
<matadores> potete dirmi che guida aggiornata
<matadores> per favore
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-24
<Skuff> Salve a tutti, vi prego non vi incazzate, so di avere un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu ma non so esattamente quale esso sia. Sta di fatto che a quanto pare chiunque puo' arrivare nel mio laptop e fare quel che vuole (si si ora direte che cio' non e' possibile) . Sto installando per l'ennesima volta, a qualcuno va di dare uno sguardo ai log
<Skuff> ?
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-25
<wolfthere> salve ho un problema con la configurazione del bluetooth.
<wolfthere> in pratica non mi rileva nessun dispositivo anche se messi in modalità sempre visibile
<Daniele2> Ciao, vorrei reinstallare xubuntu. Utilizzando unetbootin ho scaricato l'ultima distro montata direttamente sull'hard disk. Appena riavvio e dal grub selezione "installa xubuntu" mi appaiono questi messaggi:
<Daniele2> error: no such partition ed error: yuou need to load the kernel first
<vitodoc> Daniele2: unetbootin è buggato
<vitodoc> hai win ?
<Daniele2> no, ho xubuntu
<vitodoc> usa etcher per montare la iso sulla chiavetta usb
<vitodoc> https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Daniele2> in realtà dal bios non è possibile settare l'avvio da USB, per questo volevo utilizzare il grub per avvio dall'hard disk oppure, se possibile da USB
<vitodoc> masterizza la iso su dvd, il dvd il bios lo vede per forza
<Daniele2> il lettore non va :-(
<vitodoc> e un notebook ?
<Daniele2> si
<vitodoc> mi spiace, non so come poterti aiutare
<Daniele2> ma non sarebbe possibile far funzionare correttamente il grub?
<Daniele2> o insomma far funzionare correttamente unetbootin ?
<vitodoc> Se vuoi aspetta qualc'altro che ne sappià più di me.
<Daniele2> devo far qualcosa o devo solo attendere in questa chat?
<vitodoc> si attendi..
<Daniele2> grazie mille :-)
<vitodoc> :)
<Daniele2> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<Daniele2> non riesco ad avviare l'installazione di xubuntu con distro montata su hdd. Unetbootin è buggato. Sarebbe possible ripararlo?
<Mr_Pan> Daniele2> devi usare etcher
<Mr_Pan> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Mr_Pan> per mettere la iso sulla usb
<Daniele2> purtroppo dal bios non c'è l'avvio da usb
<Mr_Pan> e quindi come lo avvii ?
<Mr_Pan> ti devi crere un cd avviabile
<Daniele2> il lettore non va
<Mr_Pan> Daniele2> e quindi cosa vorresti fare  ?
<Mr_Pan> sei sicuro che non si avvia da usb ... quanto é vecchio il pc  ?
<Daniele2> vorrei avviarlo da hard disk
<Mr_Pan> Daniele2> che significa ? ńel bios hai la voce avvia disco usb ?  se si allora funziona pure la chiavetta...
<Mr_Pan> hai appena detto che non hai la voce nel bios ...
<Daniele2> no non c'è la voce avvia da usb
<Mr_Pan> Daniele2> e allora come vorresti avviarlo da hard disk ... e' la stessa roba ...
<Mr_Pan> parliamo di hard disk usb ...
<Daniele2> un attimo
<Mr_Pan> Daniele2> non hai altre soluzioni praticabili a parte install via rete ma ti occorre minimo un altro pc con ubuntu gia installato
<Daniele2> https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.15752-0/p280x280/74240099_554831128420576_3515675231379259392_n.jpg?_nc_cat=102&_nc_oc=AQlQLgAh_Lts6IVDPLYZQeHiNevM-hpRMgta3wmSnKQXBtBZ6IZlDmLJUBaq45Gk97U&_nc_ht=scontent-mxp1-1.xx&oh=d8b6df3870f330ff30b665f6ac736062&oe=5E651CD9
<Mr_Pan> Daniele2> si ok e quindi non hai avvio usb
<Mr_Pan> il lettore non funziona ...
<Mr_Pan> come vorresti fare?!
<Mr_Pan> non puoi avviare una iso direttamente da hd insterno non la vede ...
<Mr_Pan> ti  rimane come giá scritto installazione via pxe ma ti occorre un secondo pc con ubuntu giá intallato
<Mr_Pan> hai pure la voce nel bios ... network ma devi avere un server dove "pescare" immagine iso
<Daniele2> e con plop boot manager non risolverei?
<Daniele2> per l'avvio da USB?
<Nobushi> salve a tutti. Ho un problema col il mio Ubuntu, in alcune pagine non riesco a vedere dei grafici per problemi di flash player. Come posso risolvere? Grazie
<Carlin0> flash player è quasi del tutto deprecato
<Nobushi> quindi come posso risolvere?
<Nobushi> la pagina che ho bisogno di vedere richiede il flash player
<Carlin0> e non hai flash player ?
<Carlin0> Nobushi, che browser usi ? che versione di ubuntu ?
<Nobushi> google, LTS 16.04
<Carlin0> chrome ?
<Nobushi> si
<Carlin0> quello ha flash incorporato , e cmq non è nei repo ufficiali
<Nobushi> forse è disabilitato?
<Carlin0> chrome://settings/content controlla
<Nobushi> non va
<Nobushi> anche dopo acerlo abilitato da setting/content
<Carlin0> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 32.0.0.171ubuntu1 (disco), package size 6 kB, installed size 59 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Carlin0> questo è flash , ma per firefox
<Carlin0> c'è anche quello per chromium , chrome come ti ho già detto è roba fuori dei repo ufficiali
<Nobushi> e quindi non posso risolvere?
<Carlin0> non con chrome
<Nobushi> :-(
<Carlin0> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubot-it> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.8.4ubuntu1 (disco), package size 5 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<Carlin0> questo è quello per chromium
<Nobushi> devo digitare sul terminale   info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Carlin0> sudo apt install pepper...
<Carlin0> ma è per chromium
<Nobushi> ok, allora lascio perdere
<Nobushi> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-26
<MauryPower9> buongiorno a tutti
<MauryPower9> chi può darmi un attimo di assistenza per segnalare bug?
<MauryPower9> c'è nessuno?
<MauryPower9> boh morto
<Morpheus90> Salve, conoscete qualche programma per fare una totale pulizia su kubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> Morpheus90> in che senso totale pulizia?!?!?
<Morpheus90> Ho gia risolto Mr_Pan
<Morpheus90> Dovevo pulire tutto il pc, mi andava a scatti, ora sto passando dal 16 al 19
<Mr_Pan> Morpheus90> ho letto ma perché da lts passi a un a versione "normale" ,...
<Morpheus90> Sto passando alla 18, non alla 19 . . .
<gieseppe1996> ciao
<gieseppe1996> devo fare il checkm8 su iphone con ubuntu
<gieseppe1996> qualcuno l'ha provato a fare?
<th34lch3m1st> ciao a tutti
<th34lch3m1st> Dovrei migrare Ubuntu su un nuovo disco, mi stavo chiedendo se é possibile spostarlo senza ricreare tutte  le partizioni sul nuovo disco.
<Mr_Pan> th34lch3m1st> clonalo
<gigirock> th34lch3m1st:con clonezilla lo cloni completamente....
<gigirock> th34lch3m1st:ma su quel disco ci sono altri OS ?
<th34lch3m1st> Mr_Pan Ora è su un disco master in dual boot con windows. Vorrei trasferirlo su un ssd solo per ubuntu. Funzionerå?
<Mr_Pan> th34lch3m1st> no
<th34lch3m1st> Mr_Pan è quello che temevo...
<Mr_Pan> th34lch3m1st> con il dual boot i puntamenti ai dischi da parte di grub sono differenti ...
<Mr_Pan> cambiano gli UUID
<th34lch3m1st> Mr_Pan me la cavo riconfigurando fstab fa un chroot dopo averlo spostato?
<th34lch3m1st> *da un
<Mr_Pan> th34lch3m1st> con clonezilla in realtá puoi scelgiere cosa clonare
<Mr_Pan> esatto
<Mr_Pan> potresti provare a scegliere solo la partizione linux clonarla sul nuovo disco
<Mr_Pan> e aggiustare le voci fstab  . grub lo fai ricreare
<Mr_Pan> e vedi se va
<th34lch3m1st> Mr_Pan non ti ho detto un particolare: ora gira su una estesa con swap, boot, / e home....
<th34lch3m1st> Mr_Pan Ricreo le 4 partizioni e poi clonezilla o rsync e modifico gli uuid su fstab?
<Mr_Pan> th34lch3m1st> secondo me con tutti gli aggiustamenti che devi fare post-clonazione fai prima a reinstallare
<Mr_Pan> anche perché non hai la certezza del risultato
<th34lch3m1st> Mr_Pan non sai quanto software già configurato e funzionante e testato c'è sopra...
<th34lch3m1st> Non saprei se faccio prima....
<th34lch3m1st> Mr_Pan Sul nuovo ho installato ieri la 19.10. Mi eri già convinto di usarla fino all'arrivo della 20.04, ma...no c'è un repo che funziona sulla 19.10...
<th34lch3m1st> Mr_Pan Ricapitolando (correggimi): ricreo le 4 partizioni sul nuovo disco con dimensione uguale o maggiore. Copio tutto. Apro un chroot da una live (sempre che sia fattibile) ed edito gli uuid delle partizioni.
<gigirock> th34lch3m1st:ma se e' possibile clona tutto il disco e via
<th34lch3m1st> gigirock il disco di destinazione é piú grande dell'attuale installazione, dovrebbe essere fattibile, ma...
<gigirock> th34lch3m1st:bisogna avere pazienza: dovrai riavviare una decina di volte e ad ogni riavvio controllare che succede
<gigirock> th34lch3m1st:e un sistema uefi ?
<gigirock> th34lch3m1st:èun sistema uefi ?
<th34lch3m1st> gigirock chroot da live funziona?
<th34lch3m1st> gigirock bios
<gigirock> th34lch3m1st:lol funziona solo da live il chroot altrimenti che chroot e'
<th34lch3m1st> gigirock questa l'ho imparata ora...
<th34lch3m1st> gigirock pensavo che si potesse anche da un os installato...
<gigirock> ah beh se hai due os linux (simili) installati sullo stesso hardware puoi fare chroot da uno all'altro... attenzione alle swap se in uso.........
<th34lch3m1st> gigirock perché che succede con la swap in  uso?
<th34lch3m1st> gigirock cioè dici che prima di entrare in chroot devo smontarla?
<gigirock> th34lch3m1st:se la swap e' una partizione ... viene 'presa' dal linux in uso... nel caso della chiavetta usb live non c'e' problema perche' nn usa la /swap ma un os installato nel disco usa la prima swap che trova
<th34lch3m1st> gigirock buono a sapersi
<gigirock> e con chroot tutto d'un tratto prendi la swap dell'altro sistema. Infatti se usi tante vm sullo stesso disco e' meglio fare la swap in partizione come file
<gigirock> ubuntu mi pare dalla 17 usa la swap in un file
<th34lch3m1st> gigirock la 19.10 di sicuro, la sto testando ora sul nuovo disco...
<th34lch3m1st> gigirock appena arriva la 20 piallo tutto e vadi solo con /.
<gigirock> eh
<th34lch3m1st> gigirock che con ste 4 partizioni mi sono già divertiti abbastanza (dalla 12.04 alla 16.04 attuale)
<gigirock> i sistemi fiketti permettono la migrazione delle vm mentre funzionano ma devono essere installate con i Sacri Crismi
<th34lch3m1st> gigirock vantaggi di avere swap boot / e home rispetto ad avere tutti su /?
<gigirock> th34lch3m1st:avere tutto separato dovrebbe permettere facili migrazioni o upgrade, ma come vedi non e' tutto oro quello che luccica
<th34lch3m1st> gigirock all'epoca della 12 avevo letto una guida che lo consigliava, diceva che in questo  modo si poteva avere piú installazioni che condividevano le stesse partizioni etc etc
<th34lch3m1st> gigirock ho abboccato e poi non mi è servito a un granché...
<th34lch3m1st> comunque...
<gigirock> th34lch3m1st:nei server funziona... ma nel desktop non e' + fattibile al gg d'oggi
<th34lch3m1st> gigirock dalla 20 una partizione sola.
<th34lch3m1st> gigirock la 20 sarà l'ultima che installerò su questo desktop. Poi mi sa che dovrò pensionarlo.
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> ma poi secondo me se si usano solo lts , ha senso reinstallare
<th34lch3m1st> gigirock infatti
<th34lch3m1st> gigirock volevo migrare ora perché uno degli altri due dischi di backup é morto
<Carlin0> !chat | th34lch3m1st
<ubot-it> th34lch3m1st: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 si scusa
<Carlin0> th34lch3m1st, entra di la e continuate ...
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 OK, non succederà più.
<th34lch3m1st> 19.10 Il tasto attività sulla dock c'è modo di spostarlo sulla destra?
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-27
<nellix> Buongiorno, ho installato xubuntu, tutto bene fino ad adesso ma la risoluzione dello schermo è inchiodata a 640 x 480. Che si fa? :-) Grazie
<nellix> A dopo, di nuovo grazie.
<nellix> Buongiorno, ho appena installato xubuntu su un vecchio portatile HP. La risoluzione dello schermo è inchiodata su 640 x 480 e non va oltre. (?) Grazie
<Carlin0> nellix, apri un terminale e dai il comando sudo lshw
<Carlin0> nellix, copia tutto l'output in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | nellix
<ubot-it> nellix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<nellix> Scusa non sono esperto. Pastebin?
<Carlin0> leggi le indicazioni de bot
<nellix> Ah ho capito, lo vuoi vedere tu, un momento PF.
<nellix> Scusa mi devo organizzare meglio logisticamente. Ti sto scrivendo da un'altro pc e quello con problemi è in un'altra stanza. Grazie e mi faccio risentire. Di nuovo
<Carlin0> entra dal pc con problemi qui in chat la prossima volta :)
<nellix> Infatti... :-) A dopo, grazie
<marius> salve a tutti, buona domenica
<marius> una domanda: come faccio a modificare il file syslinux.cfg di una distrolive usb in modo che punti non alla root della chiavetta ma ad una sottodirectory?
<marius> mi serve perché sulla usb ho anche altro, e vorrei lasciare nella root il solo file syslinux.cfg
<marius> marius
<marius> dove dice append initrd= non devo mettere la subdir, giusto?
<marius> vorrei sapere come modificare il file syslinux.cfg di una distro live in modo da puntare anziché alla root ad una sottodirectory
<marius> volevo sapere come modificare il file syslinux.cfg in modo da farlo puntare ad una sottodirectory invece che alla root
<marius> l'idea è quella di non avere tutti i file della distrolive sulla root della usb ma in una sottodirectory
<Carlin0> !chat | marius
<ubot-it> marius: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marius> volevo sapere come modificare il file syslinux.cfg in modo da farlo puntare ad una sottodirectory invece che alla root
<marius> l'idea è quella di non avere tutti i file della distrolive sulla root della usb ma in una sottodirectory
<fabio_cc> marius, come ti è stato indicato prima, prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat, non è attinente al supporto tecnico
<marius> ok grazie
<fabio_cc> marius, prego
<nellix> Buonasera, ho installato xubuntu , ma la risoluzione non va oltre 640 x 480. Grazie
<giorgia> salve, buona sera e scusate il disturbo. uso ubuntu da qualche anno e mi sono sempre trovata molto bene, adesso devo però utilizzare dei cd e dei dvd di alcune case editrici (lattes, Zanichelli, deagostini) per windows, è possibile utilizzarli in qualche modo?
<giorgia> giorgia shamarr
<ilGrigio3006> Buonasera, avrei un problema con Ubuntu 19.10
<ilGrigio3006> dalla schermata di Login cliccando in alto a destra sul pulsante di spegnimento/riavvio non succede nulla. Ho provato anche con la Live da chiavetta USB, ma nulla. Mentre nella versione 19.04 funzionava
